#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-01
<Mez> allee, again, thanks :D
<allee> why thx twice? :)
<Mez> oh,
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I came back and like, saw a highlight and thought it was recent
<Riddell> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<Riddell> testers please
<Riddell> \sh_away: first task as main dude is working out why the heck kdepim won't compile http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/tmp/kdepim-3.4.2.tar.bz2
<Riddell> (don't use the debian directory in that tar file)
<\sh> Riddell: u worked to much :)
<JRe> cool 3.5 branch has been created
<JRe> =)
<JRe> mmm big thread about feature freeze on kde-devel :)
<\sh> hey JRe 
<JRe> hi \sh
<\sh> when can we see u as a motu? :)
<insanekane> Riddell: why was the KDE front-end removed from Debconf ?
<insanekane> hi \sh :)
<\sh> huhu insanekane 
<insanekane> :)
<JRe> Riddell: is there any official tarball for icecream ar may i create one by co the svn ?
<Riddell> JRe: create one
<JRe> Riddell: ok!
<Tonio-> Riddell: you wanted testers -> I am with 3.4.2 for on hour testing and everything seems fine ;)
<Tonio-> no bugs relevated at the moment...
<Tonio-> Just migrated my second PC, this one, and that's seems okay too.
<Riddell> Tonio-: woo!  thanks :)
<Tonio-> a little bug with the klauncher applet seems to be resolved, nice ;)
<JRe> Tonio-: there is 3.4.2 packages or you have compiled the branche ?
<Tonio-> Riddell:  As you've asked me to tell you, after many tries (need to learn...), it seems okay now, and I submited many packages on REVU
<Tonio-> JRe:  Riddell  has given the repo params
<Tonio-> give me one sec
<JRe> Tonio-: thanks =)
<Tonio-> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<JRe> Riddell: you have another tester =)
<Tonio-> amazing, cause 3.4.2 doesn't even seem to be officially released....
<JRe> Riddell: thanks for the packages
<Riddell> Tonio-: released later today, that's why I need testers
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay, I'll let you know if I have any problem...
<Tonio-> nice new system icon ;) hehe
<JRe> Tonio-: you have updated from 3.4.1 or from 3.4.0 ?
<Tonio-> 3.4.1
<allee> Riddell: 3.4.1 -> 3.4.2 went well.  No problem playing with it yet
<Riddell> awooga
<\sh> kdebase is missing 
* \sh runs ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: it's there for hoary, it's not going to compile for breezy withou xmkmf
<\sh> Riddell: I know...I need it as well
<Riddell> news just in: no other distribution has made packages so they're delaying the release until tomorrow
<JRe> Riddell: how can i sign a package builded with pbuilder?
<JRe> Riddell: in order to have it uploaded into REVU
<allee> JRe: debsign
<JRe> allee: thanks =)
<\sh> debuild -S -sa 
<\sh> is ok 
<\sh> Riddell: gentoo folks asked me, if we already have 3.4.2 ,-)
<JRe> \sh: say no otherwise they'll be to disapointed =)
<JRe> \sh: are you still developpingyour bittorrent front end ?
<JRe> Riddell: ow BTW have you seen that mornfall have improved kapture (ept now)
<insanekane> isnt there one already ? a nice QTorrent ? also, there is a KDE Torrent client iirc
<JRe> is there anyone named anthony mercatante here ???
<JRe> these guy have uploaded an impressive number of KDE packages on REVU, even that already exists
<Mez> Riddell - where's the 3.4.2 files for haory#/
<JRe> Mez: [11:29]  <Tonio-> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<Mez> ty
<JRe> Okay anthony mercatante is tonio
<JRe> Riddell: you now why Tonio has replaced my packaging stuff which has already been packaged ?
<JRe> mmm wrong phrase =)
<JRe> why he's packaging stuff which i have already packaged =)
<Mez> whats witht eh KDE packages in REVU
<JRe> Mez: ???
<Mez> katalog, kbootsplash etc etc
<JRe> Mez: Tonio seems to have uploaded a bunch of packages
<JRe> Mez: the same day
<JRe> Mez: he have even uploaded package that already where on REVU =) =)
<JRe> s/where/were/
<Mez> link to duplicates?
<JRe> ktvschedule
<JRe> krecipes
<JRe> (i have reuploaded krecipes without seeing it was already here because it was a new upstream)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> well...
<Mez> his packaging need a bit of fine tuning
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=191&text=in+changelog%2C+distribution+should+be+breezy%2C+not+unstable.%0D%0A%0D%0AIn+diff+there+are+.guess+and+.sub%2C+these+shouldn%27t+be+there+%28make+clean+before+you+package%29
<JRe> Mez: yeah he seems to have made a chain packaging =)
<JRe> Mez: tough i am impressed by so many package in that short time
<Mez> lol
<JRe> Mez: the first one was on July 27, 04:50 last one July 27, 10:00 
<Mez> lol
<Mez> well, I'm posting the same on all his packages at the mo
<JRe> Mez: i have reposted ktvschedule
<JRe> Mez: so don't comment this one  =)
<Mez> JRe, already commented it :P
<Mez> on both of your uploads
<Mez> you need source upload :D
<JRe> Mez: sure =)
<JRe> Mez: you know how to deal with the gpg-agent issue ?
<Mez> what issue?
<JRe> Mez: Enter passphrase: gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<Mez> never heard of it
<Mez> never had it *
<JRe> Mez: =)
<JRe> Mez: you think that i can use pdebuild --debbuildopts -S -sa will be fine  ?
<Mez> JRe, once you know it builds, jiust debuild -S -sa
<Mez> IT's a source build, it doenst try and compile anything
<JRe> Mez: okay
<Mez> it basically does what pdebuild does before it gets to the pbuilder
<JRe> Mez: damn gpg error debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Mez> lol
<Mez> check if the Changleog is the same as your GPG key
<JRe> Mez: yes it is =)
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> lol
<Mez> just sign it manually
<Mez> debisgn *_source.changes
<Mez> debsign *_source.changes
<Mez> JRe, try reinstalling gpg
<Mez> or download my version of it
<Mez> assuming you're using hoary
<JRe> Mez: yes it mon hoary
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/hoary/
<Mez> download the gpg backport and try that
<JRe> Mez: ok! thanks!
<JRe> Mez: (ATM i sign it manually)
<Mez> lol
<JRe> Mez: thanks for the tips =)
<Mez> ;)
<JRe> Mez: and for the backport =)
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> I did it ages ago
<allee> JRe: plain hoary debsign works here.  check gpg-agent is running and check the file:pid: as given is GPG_AGENT_INFO
<allee> JRe: Does 'normal' signing with debuild work?
<Mez> JRe, krecipes - you package this from scratch - or get from upstream/
<JRe> Mez: from scratch
<Mez> ok
<JRe> allee: jre       6988  0.0  0.3   4280   756 ?        Ss   09:44   0:00 gpg-agent --daemon
<JRe> allee: /tmp/gpg-uEUWBz/S.gpg-agent:6988:1
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Just upgraded to KDE 3.4.2, only problem i got was arts wich depends on an uninstallable libarts1c2
<Riddell> KabelKasper: in hoary?
<KabelKasper> Yes, I used http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/
<Riddell> hmm, ok
<Riddell> hmm, yes, how did that happen
<JRe> KabelKasper: you upgrade from 3.4.0 or 3.4.1 ?
<KabelKasper> from 3.4.1
<Riddell> and how did nobody else notice that including me
<JRe> mmm strange
<Riddell> spooky
<JRe> Mez: the second time i upload to REVU, no need to upload orig.gz anymore, right ?
<Mez> er, always upload,
<Mez> It's best
<Mez> lo0l
<JRe> Mez: =) =)
<Mez> just dput revu *_source.changes
<Mez> cause then when you upload the .orig
<Mez> it makes life easier to review it
<Riddell> should be arts fixes now if someone could check
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Thanks, now it works ;)
<Riddell> KabelKasper: phew
<allee> Riddell: thumb up ;)
<Riddell> now somebody tell me my kdepim doesn't link
<allee> Riddell: I've played a bit with kontact, no problems
<allee> Riddell: but logout login for a new arts check and now I have 2 gpg-agents running :(
<je4d> Riddell: on the off chance you've heard of this issue before: I've got a fresh ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop install here, and anything that uses the http kioslave is freezing
<Riddell> je4d: hoary?
<je4d> Riddell: yea
<Riddell> je4d: with any updates?
<je4d> ftp.kde.org's 3.4.1 packages, but it was happening without them
<je4d> aswell as the official hoary-updates repo
<Riddell> how strange, never heard of that
<je4d> also, I can't get kde apps to give debug output on the command line, all the stuff in kdebugdialog is ignored - but i guess this is the intent?
<je4d> i'm currently grabbing a copy of kdelibs from 3_4_branch hoping it'll fix it
<Riddell> je4d: you could try the 3.4.2 packages
<Riddell> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<je4d> are there any known issues with those packages?
<Riddell> nope
<je4d> cool. just checking, since this is my @work box
<je4d> Riddell: installed kdelibs from there, all is better (:
<Riddell> je4d: phew
<je4d> yea - i can put firefox away now and go back to konq.. it was driving me nuts
<je4d> thanks for the repo.. when's that going to be moved to ftp.kde.org?
<Riddell> je4d: it's already there (but you can't see it until 3.4.2 is released)
<je4d> ok, i'll wait for the "latest" link to be updated befor grabbing the rest (people don't like me chewing up the office's bandwidth :P)
<je4d> .. d.k.o says 3.4.2 is today - what time are we announcing?
<Riddell> je4d: delayed until tomorrow
<JRe> is it possible to have two different pbuilder chroot installed in the same time ??? (like one for breezy, one for hoary)
<Riddell> not honestly sure
<JRe> Riddell: it's possible to have two chroot installed in the same time with pbuilder
<JRe> Riddell: using --basetgz
<Riddell> there you go then JRe 
<Riddell> there you go then je4d 
<JRe> Riddell: yeah pbuilder do really _rocks_
<JRe> Riddell: when i'll be able to really use it, i'll update PbuilderHowto because i think it's interessant, ok ?
<JRe> s/interessant/interesting/
<JRe> (damn frenglish)
<Riddell> JRe: formidable
<je4d> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> je4d: tab completion weirdness
<je4d> :P
<apokryphos> Why doesn't Kubuntu use backports instead of another kubuntu.org repo?
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's something I may look in to
<Riddell> i18n packages up on dev.kubuntu if someone could test them
<sebas> Riddell: Do you have 3.4.2 packaged? :)
<sebas> I.e. are the packages already available for us mere mortals?
<Riddell> 11:25 < JRe> Mez: [11:29]  <Tonio-> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<sebas> Lovely.
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Maybe I found a sceond issue? kde-i18n-de depends on kdelibs4c2 but its not installable.
<KabelKasper> Or is it me who makes somewhat wrong?
<KabelKasper> same for other language packs
<Riddell> KabelKasper: thanks for spotting that.  I'm sure I had changed that but seems not.  fixing
<Riddell> KabelKasper: try now
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Good work! :)
<Riddell> review day tomorrow
<Riddell> send stuff to revu
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-02
<cartel_> hi guys
<Riddell> hello cartel_ 
<cartel_> hey riddell does breezy have kde 3.5 testing?
<Riddell> cartel_: nope
<Riddell> feel free to make packages :)
<cartel_> bugger :)
<JRe> Riddell: it seems that KDE 3.5 will be out about end of october
<Riddell> JRe: yeah, too late for breezy unfortunatly
<JRe> :(
<Riddell> well, I'll make packages :)
<JRe> Riddell: cooooooool ;)
<Riddell> any breezy users around?
<JRe> no
<JRe> just a chroot :)
<Riddell> wise man
<allee> Riddell: yes.  I've breezy on my testing box
<Riddell> allee: could you install arts (-0ubuntu3)
<Riddell> allee: run  killall artsd && artsd   and see if it works
* allee booting into breezy
<allee> Riddel: sh*t:  x doesn't start: (EE) No Input driver matching `keyboard'   Is this known bug?  I'll try to fix it
<Riddell> sounds about right for breezy, although for me it's the fonts that don't work
<Riddell> allee: does artsd run?  (it doesn't need X)
<allee> Riddell: yes and I can artsplay KDE_Startup.wav
<Riddell> allee: great, thanks
<allee> np
* allee regrets doing dist-upgrade instead of install
<allee> fwiw driver s/keyboard/kbd/  fixed xorg.conf
<Riddell> allee: what are your font paths set to?
<allee> to /usr/share/X11/fonts/<whatever>
<Riddell> 3.4.2 out http://dot.kde.org/1122553679
<JRe> cool
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Are you the maintainer of the amarok packages?
<Riddell> KabelKasper: in ubuntu yes
<KabelKasper> Hmm, what do you think of hiding the 'delete file' entry in right mouse click menu?
<KabelKasper> I think it's very dangerous and unexpected inside an audioplayer.
<apokryphos> It's really useful. Qiute liked it -- good integration with KDE. It's not as if it doesn't prompt you to delete...
<Riddell> that should be move to wastebin
<Riddell> KabelKasper: did you accidently delete something?
<KabelKasper> Or it should depend on the option inside kcontrol (for kde)
<JRe> KabelKasper: amaroK don't have a KCM hopfully
<JRe> KabelKasper: but i agree it would be better to move to the trash
<KabelKasper> No not me, not so far. ;) 
<KabelKasper> There is an option in KControl Menu of the 'File Manger' - 'Behavior'"Show 'delete' context menu entries...".  Would be cool if it depends on this setting. 
<KabelKasper> Riddell: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ?
<Riddell> hmm, maybe.  I still think a "move to wastebin" would be fine
<Riddell> KabelKasper: fancy opening a wishlist on bugs.kde.org?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: I could add it to the wishlist tomorrow, first I have to learn for an examination.
<KabelKasper> ciao
<Riddell> good luck
<KabelKasper> Thanks. I will need luck :)
<JRe> KabelKasper: so good good luck
<Riddell> sebas: I'm looking at kdesdk now
<sebas> Riddell: What's that? :)
<\sh> Riddell: r u getting all kde bugs automatically assign in bugzilla?
<\sh> assigned even..
<Riddell> \sh: if they go through the kubuntu link on bugzilla they get kubuntu as QA
<Riddell> think that's the only automatic assignment currently
<\sh> ah ok..
<sebas> Riddell: In which package should  libkdeinit_cvsaskpass.so be?
<sebas> I still don't have it after updating.
<Riddell> sebas: cervisia
<sebas> Ah, that didn't upgrade ... 
<sebas> ii  cervisia       3.4.2-0ubuntu1 a graphical CVS front end for KDE
<sebas> I've this one.
<Riddell> sebas: the german mirror is probably behind
<Riddell> should be 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2
<sebas> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<sebas> I'm using this one, is that the german mirror?
<Riddell> hmm, no...
<Riddell> how did that get there
<Riddell> sebas: on hoary it should be 0ubuntu0hoary2
<Riddell> sebas: try an apt-get update now
<sebas> Yeah, I see it in Packages.gz, it doesn't get updated however.
<Riddell> sebas: if you have ubuntu1 installed you'll have to apt-get remove it and then apt-get install again
<sebas> Nothing.
<sebas> That did it, thx :)
<Riddell> those ubuntu1 files are a bit spooky.  ah well gone now
<Riddell> thanks for testing sebas 
<sebas> Thanks for fixing. 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-03
<Tonio-> Hi there ;)
<Tonio-> Anyone here having the repo for kde 3.4.2 ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: see kubuntu.org
<Tonio-> Already public ?
<Tonio-> I thought it was still testing
<Tonio-> Ho yeah, officialy released by kde today ! nice ;) Thanks a lot
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'm just packaging ksystemlog cleanly.
<Tonio-> I'm telling you this because I know you are interesseted in adding it to the next version of livecd
<Riddell> Tonio-: actually I've already tidied up your ksystemlog package
<Riddell> on revu
<Tonio-> yep but it isn't compliant is it ? i'm checking
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'm actually preparing a new package who might be correct ;)
<Tonio-> I have done my first policy compliant package yesterday so it might be okay now, I have the technique lol
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'll be posted in one hour max...
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> Mez: toot
<Mez> can you have a look at the k3b-i18n package in REVU
<Mez> it's confusing the hell outta me
<Mez> the thing says I'm referring to arch dependent packages
<Mez> but I dont refer to arch dependt packages
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/k3b-i18n-0507281510/k3b-i18n-0.12.2/debian/control
<Riddell> which thing says that?
<Mez> lintian
<Mez> fecjk
<Mez> (>=0.12)
<Mez> not (>= 0.12)
<Mez> that was prob what it was bitching about
<Riddell> Mez: still need me to look at it or will you upload a fixed version?
<Mez> Riddell, uploaded, just waiting for REVU to proces itr
<Mez> Riddell, http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=253
<Mez> I would upload it myself... but still wiating :D
<Riddell> Tonio-: klibido looks good, I'm going to advocate it
<Tonio-> okay ;) thanks
<Riddell> wow, dholbach is strict
<Riddell> Mez: are you able to advocate stuff yet?
<Tonio-> yep, amazigly strict ;) It helped making great progress but sometime I must say I'm confused of what to do...
<Tonio-> I cannot ask to the developper to clean his source code for ubuntu addition should I ?? ^_^
<Riddell> Tonio-: you can send polite comments back to the developers yes :)
<Tonio-> okay, well not a problem with pwmanager whom I contact very often...
<Tonio-> What file is concerned by this comment ? you should talk to upstream about how serious these two messages are: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/lib/kde3/kded_pwmanager_kwalletemu.so /usr/lib
<Tonio-> I searched quickly but didn't find where it was...
<Riddell> Tonio-: that's a lintian error, but I don't get any such error
<Riddell> lintian foo.deb  and  lintian foo.dsc
<Tonio-> I don't to.... this is the reason U wasn't able to find....
<Riddell> Tonio-: pwmanager good too.. advocating
<Tonio-> nice ;)
<Mez> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> who is muszilla@users.sourceforge?
<Mez> dholbach is very very strict ridell :D
<Riddell> Mez: fancy advocating ksystemlog, pwmanager and klibido then?
<Tonio-> Riddell: no need to rebuilt ksystemlog so I'll probably add kmplayer and klamav today or tomorow
<Riddell> Tonio-: cool
<Mez> Riddell - muszilla=Andreas Mussgiller
<Tonio-> Mez: yep amazingly, but for personns like who are learning packaging this is a very good way to learn also !
<Riddell> Mez: is he on IRC?
<Tonio-> hum guys, little question concerning sources modifications...
<Mez> Riddell, no idea
<Mez> and for ksystemlog, it was agreed that
<Mez> Debian package:
<Mez>     Copyright 2005 Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Mez> shoudlnt be there
<Tonio-> If I have for example CVS folders to remove, should that be done with a cdbs patch or would you do directly in the sources ?
<Mez> This package was debianized by Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com> on
<Mez> Thu,  28 Jul 2005 17:41:21 +0200.
<Mez> then another saying same thing
<Mez> It's not right
<Mez> and packaging cant be "copyrighted"
<Mez> as it's all based off of dh_make in the first place
<Mez> :D
<Tonio-> I may post a new version exactly done like klibido don't you wan't ?
<Riddell> Mez: it's not based off dh_make
<Mez> it will have been at some point :d
<Tonio-> I have ksystemlog right now on the computer....
<Mez> but yeah, the copyright for the package shouldnt be there tecnically
<Riddell> Tonio-: I'd remove CVS directories to sources before making the .orig file
<Mez> I asked this earlier, cause it seemed wrong to have ti twice, and ogra said it shouldnt really be tyhere
<Tonio-> okay, so I'll keep doning this and maybe mention that to the changelog 
<Riddell> why not?
<Riddell> Tonio-: if dh gives you hassle get me to poke him :)
<Mez> Riddell: cause it already says who it was packaged by right abve that
<Tonio-> hehe ^^
<Riddell> Mez: but doesn't say who it's copyright to
<Mez> Riddell: I don't see how you can copyright a package
<Tonio-> he should be in gentoo community or even freebsd ^^
<Mez> seeing as someone will have at some point dont exactly the same thing
<Mez> and unless you apply a licence to the packaging of it
<Mez> it means noone can work on the package
<Tonio-> Riddell: appart from that he send me an email saying he was fine finding a newbie making efforts and encourgaging me a lot...
<Tonio-> strict but very nice guy I must say ;)
<Mez> Riddell, I've not seen a single package dh has liked
<Riddell> dh is lovely really :)
<Mez> he';s a good guy
<Tonio-> I looked at revues to find error not to commit and I must say I didn't saw one dh's "yes" advocating ;)
<Mez> just very strict and seems to be able to get any package and list a massive long list of faults
<Mez> brb
<Tonio-> <Riddell> dh is lovely really :) -> from what I've read I must say I completly agree ;)
<Mez> Riddell, I already advocated pwmanager
<Tonio-> And in a MOTU's school he would be the perfect teacher I think... Lokk at his revu and you can learn a lot concerning the specific points to look at.
<Mez> oh, and Tonio- sorry for the load of "copy and paste" reviews :D
<Riddell> Mez: ah, so you did
<Mez> and klibido
<Mez> Riddell, can you advocate ?
<Tonio-> Mez, I really want to learn making good packages... I learned a lot that way, so that's perfectly okay to me
<Mez> Tonio-, I was hoping youd see it that way and not me just slating your packages 
<Mez> I did add a couple of comments on the ones I saw with other problems than the c&p ones, have a poke around them
<Mez> like the zlib/bzlib one :D
<Riddell> Mez: yes but it silently doesn't add it if I just tick the box without a comment, silly of it
<Mez> lol
<Mez> Tonio-, you do check that these build on breezy dpon't you?
<Tonio-> nope, I don't know how to get the breezy packages list
<Tonio-> I just wanted to ask how to be sure that a package isn't already added
<Tonio-> so how ? ^^
<Mez> Tonio - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PBuilderHowto
<Mez> hmmles
<Mez> why were package archived that havent been uploaded
<Tonio-> hu ? I look but didn't find....
<Tonio-> let me check once more
<Riddell> Mez: k3b-i18n doesn't package if you debuild then debuild -S
<Tonio-> Mez: what does "to slate" means ?
<Tonio-> no forget -> google.com ;)
<Mez> Riddell: can you upload php4-universe for me?
<Tonio-> Mez: I didn't read correctly, so yes, I'm building packages with pbuilder from the beggining according to Riddell advices
<Tonio-> sorry for the confusion, I didn'"t pratice much english for 5 years and sometime I'mm not understanding everything correctly hehe ^^
<Mez> Riddell, wtf are uncleaned gmo files?
<Tonio-> hum, same stupid question 
<Tonio-> If I wanna add an application, how to know if it is already in breezy ?
<Tonio-> Is downloading packages.gz on the repo the only solution ?
<Riddell> Mez: dpkg-source: cannot represent change to zh_CN/messages/libk3bdevice.gmo: binary file contents changed
<Mez> Tonio-, packages.ubuntu.com
<Mez> Riddell, I have NO idea what that means :D
<Riddell> Mez: do a debuild then a debuild -S
<Riddell> it doesn't remove all the generated files
<Tonio-> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH good !
<Mez> Riddell - am trying
<Mez> and Riddell - how do i fix that
<Riddell> Mez: quick fix would be adding  find . -name *gmo | xargs rm  to debian/rules  clean
<Riddell> bit of a kludge but
<Mez> Riddell: your hoary 3.4.2.packages are b0rked
<Mez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mez>   libarts1-dev: Depends: libarts1c2 (= 1.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1) but it is not going to be installed
<Mez> libarts1c2: Conflicts: libarts1 but 1.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1 is to be installed
<Riddell> Mez: that's not good
<Mez> lol
<Mez> and it also breaks on an upgrade too
<Mez> and, to try and remove it, you have to remove EVERYTHING in kubuntu :D
<Riddell> Mez: where are you getting it from?
<Mez> mez@apathy:/backports/arena/k3b-i38n/k3b-i18n-0.12.2$ apt-cache madison libarts1c2
<Mez> libarts1c2 | 1.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1 | http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk hoary-updates/main Packages
<Mez> mez@apathy:/backports/arena/k3b-i38n/k3b-i18n-0.12.2$  
<Tonio-> hum, just building kmplayer with possibly mplayer support, doesn't mplayer has dev package just like xine or gstreamer ?
<Riddell> Mez: there was an old version that had arts problems but the current packages look fine to me
<Mez> ah, seems i got that version
<Mez> did an update and lots shineh new packages
<Mez> Riddell, you know, I've only noticed one change
<Mez> and thats the "system places" icon has changes
<Mez> Riddell, can you upload php4-universe for me pleasE :D
<Mez> oh god
<Mez> someone REALLY needs a life
<Riddell> who?
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=kitchensync
* Mez shakes head
<Mez> lol
<Mez> wheover thought up that name
<Riddell> cornelius I think :)
<Mez> KDE: Everything includig the Kitchen Sink (spelling may vary)
<Mez> Riddell, you still need ops on #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> Mez: dunno, depends if there are going to be trouble makers there
<Riddell> what is php4-universe?
<Mez> it was originally a rebuild cvause of UnmentDeps
<Mez> but had to change it a lil to fix it :D
<Riddell> has it been uploaded before?
<Mez> yeah, it's not a new package
<Mez> I just dont have my upload access yet
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=0&exact=1&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=php4-universe&searchon=sourcenames
<Riddell> why is it called universe?
<Mez> Riddell: I'd suggest nikkia as an op in #kubuntu if you need one. They're give very good quality support
<Mez> Riddell, because it provides PHP packages that arent needed in main
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/php4
<Mez> vs http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/php4-universe
<Riddell> nikkia looks like a girl from england, sure you're not just trying to chat her up?  :)
<Mez> Riddell, no, I have a gf :D
<Mez> (and i didnt know she was from engladn  I just know she gives good support)
<Riddell> she's ignoring my /msg
<Mez> and mine :D
<Mez> what you say
<Riddell> just said hi
<Riddell> she probably gets that a lot :)
<Mez> she doesnt see /msgs
<Mez> ircssi
<Riddell> irssi, should pick them up fine
<Mez> Riddell, just to quash the rumours your spreading
<Mez> <Riddell> nikkia looks like a girl from england, sure you're not just trying to chat her up?  :)
<Mez> why would I need to when I have this --> http://www.cheesenibbles.com/files/mez/emily.jpg
<Mez> anyways
<Mez> night
<fromoze> Hi, just a comment about 3.4.2. I see the kcontrol isn't in the kmenu. I'm agree to use the preferences on System-Menu; but I'm disagree with no more acces to kcontrol. I'm adding a kcontrol launcher in kmenu-->System. 
<fromoze> IMHO, kcontrol is easier for old-school kde user...
<Mez> I think that's to make the way for kde-systemsettings
<Mez> and it was forgotten about in 3.4.2
<fromoze> ok, i see, I didn't have the package kde-systemsettings installed... I need to make a aptitude install kubuntu-desktop to see if I forgot something more :$
<fromoze> now, system settings is where kcontrol used to stay ..
<pef> hello
<JRe> hello pef 
<JRe> Riddell: you think that Tenor will be ready for KDE 4 ?
<Riddell> JRe: that's the target yes
<JRe> Riddell:sure =)
<JRe> Riddell: but development has not yet started or i'm wrong ?
<Riddell> JRe: development started long ago but it's still throwing ideas about, #klink is the channel
<JRe> Riddell: thanks!
<Tonio-> hi there
<JRe> hi Tonio- 
<Tonio-> anyone aware of a little bug in Amarok sice 3.4.2 ?
<Tonio-> I have a bug in the gui....
<Tonio-> hi JRe  ;)
<JRe> what is the bug ?
<Tonio-> I post a snap...
<Tonio-> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture17.png
<Tonio-> here it is....
<JRe> hehe du cabrel =) =)
<JRe> tough it seems to be a bad bug =(
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> duno if that is due to amarok's code or the compilation...
<Tonio-> need to see if the sources have been hacked...
<Tonio-> and yes, Cabrel is good (if you understand french) ^^
<JRe> Tonio-: it only has started to happen after KDE 3.4.2 installation?
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> it was working fine before this
<JRe> mmm strange bug
<Tonio-> I just wanted to know i other users have the problem before trying to investigate a bit more or reporting that to bugzilla...
<Riddell> Tonio-: what's the problem?
<JRe> Riddell: seems to be fixed
<Tonio-> Riddell: well I had an error on the guy
<Tonio-> but I relaunched the app two or three times and it dissapered
<Tonio-> you can look at the snapshot, in the list, the 8 (I think) first lines are program options ;)
<Riddell> ah I see.  weird
<Tonio-> yep, and that dissapired, just like that.....
<Tonio-> sounds amazing.... maybe a bug in the sqlite database.....
<Tonio-> that was detected and corrected after a few loadings.......
<Tonio-> ah Riddell I have a little question concerning a package, because I don't want to create any problems on REVU...
<Tonio-> Knemo is an excellent app, but already package, that will cause an issue already in breezy..
<Tonio-> icons conflict with knetworkconf.....
<Riddell> hmm, I thought I'd fixed that
<Tonio-> ah ?
<Tonio-> okay
<Riddell> well maybe I havn't if you still see the problem
<Tonio-> so you can remove the corrected version on I posted on revu ;)
<Tonio-> but I mean, the best way to correct the problem is ?
<Riddell> I changed the icon in knetworkconf actually (since it's in KDE's SVN I could change it there too)
<Tonio-> the rename the icons and change the makefile, or remove the icons ? and doing that directly in the sources or within a cdbs patch ?
<Tonio-> ah good ;)
<Tonio-> can you remove the package I posted tu REVU so ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: are you getting an error in breezy?
<Tonio-> or at list put it in archived ? it doesn't need to be reviewed
<Tonio-> nope
<Tonio-> I mean I didn't try
<Tonio-> bu because knetworkconf sources includes those icons and same for knemo
<Tonio-> I belived the problem will remain isn't it ?
<Tonio-> or maybe in svn version of knetworkconf it is different...
<Riddell> well it /should/ be fixed by knetworkconf but maybe I didn't
<Riddell> I'll take a look at it
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> well in any case if it isn't you know I have a corrected package ;)
<Tonio-> vut patching the sources requires cdbs patch to be validated according to the REVU policies no ?
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> hello muszilla 
<muszilla> Howdy
<Tonio-> I did that manually in the sources and put the informations in the changelog.... Is it enought ?
<Tonio-> hi muszilla 
<Riddell> Tonio-: I think revu's 3 approval rule is only for new packages, anything else you can upload there and someone can upload as they see fit
<Tonio-> doesn't require 3 approval ? only one is okay ?
<Tonio-> well let's see one month before breezy, I'll have a look to see if the problem is present, and then reporting to you....
<Riddell> Tonio-: well the 3 approval is for new packages as far as I know
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> concerning kmplayer, I had it without koffice support, and emailed the upstream about what is it used for
<Riddell> Tonio-: good plan
<Tonio-> if it is important feature (but doesn't sounds), I'll put a 0ubuntu2 version with it
<Riddell> muszilla: you must be the kweather man.  welcome along
<Tonio-> the problem is that a complete koffice dependancie is perhaps too much for a simple konqueror plusgin unless the integration th koffice is important feature....
<Riddell> it's possible the koffice stuff is a loadable plugin in which case it could be put in a separate package.  but this is unlikely
<Tonio-> well, the fact that the official doesn't have any reference to koffice so that might be only "in project" or very very optionnal feature.....
<Tonio-> that's the reason I wouldn't personnaly have to install the full koffice for juste  little video plugin....
<Tonio-> the official site excuse ma...
<muszilla> kweather? No, that is not me...
* Mez pokes riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-04
<Riddell> hi muszilla 
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Mez> Riddell, can we get a shinier icon set for KDE
<Mez> crystal si great and all
<Mez> but, a nice shineh custom kubuntu-made one would be uber :D
<muszilla> welcome back
<Riddell> Mez: expect oxygen for KDE 4
<Riddell> Mez: andyfitz is doing the icons for ubuntu and suggests we use his but I don't think it's a good idea
<Mez> Riddell, imo the gnome ubuntu icons = fugly
<Mez> (the new set)
<Mez> Riddell, where cna i find this oxygen theme?
<Riddell> Mez: oxygen doesn't exist yet
<Mez> ah
<Mez> :'(
<Riddell> Mez: where can I find the gnome ubuntu icons?
* Mez continues using torchlight for now
<Mez> Riddell, in the gnome-humility-icon-theme package in breezy
<Riddell> there's also a top secret project at novell to make new gnome icons inspired by crystal
<Mez> the torchlight icons are sexy
<Mez> if only it was a complete set :D
<Riddell> where can I see them?
<Mez> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26378
<Mez> click on the lil thumbnails at the side of the description
<Mez> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre2/26378-2.png
<Riddell> hmm, not serious enough.  and the action icons are too much like crystal (arrows in a circle)
<muszilla> good night...
<Mez> I like it
<pef> hello
* Mez growls at there being no Kubuntu colony 2 CD
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-05
<Mez> Riddell, sorry bout that - I expected it to poke me with an error before it sent ... obviousl it ddidnt
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-06
<LeeJunFan> are there daily images available somewhere of breezy?
<LeeJunFan> I seem to remember a mirror like cdimage.com or some such thing. But for the life of me it's been a while and I can't remember the hostname of the mirror site with all the CD images.
<LeeJunFan> nevermind - I found the place on releases site.
<lamont> checking for libxmms... /build/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/./configure: line 38608: xmms-config: command not found
<lamont> no
<lamont>  /build/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/./configure: line 38610: xmms-config: command not found
* lamont giggles
<lamont> kdenetwork_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2
<\sh> lol
* \sh has to ping elmo today...so I can have a look at those stoopids
<lamont> ??  anyone can look at the logs
<\sh> today, ? 
<lamont> (well, actually, I'm pulling this from hppa logs generally, but I generally make sure that there's at least one more failing arch before I actually file a bug.)
<lamont> yes.
<lamont> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/byDate/
<lamont> or ~lamont/buildLogs/Test/k/kdenetwork and follow your nose
<lamont> mind you, this version might build... :-)
<lamont> for uploads since we snapshotted breezy-autotest, you have to look in the real logs (drop the Test/)
<\sh> well...it's from the 27th
<lamont> sounds about right
<\sh> checking for libxmms... /build/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/./configure: line 38608: xmms-config: command not found
<\sh> /build/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/./configure: line 38610: xmms-config: command not found
<lamont> ding-ding-ding!
<\sh> hmmm Trying patch debian/patches/11_dlopen-xmms.diff at level 0...success.
<\sh> what is using xmms in kdenetwork? 
<lamont> smacks of a missing build-dep
* lamont has no clue - never used kde
* lamont just builds bits.
<\sh> lamont: my key needs to be merged into main ;)
<lamont> well, and uses gnome, etc...
<\sh> so i could fix it 
<lamont> ah, CC/TB approved, just process-blocked?
<\sh> TB approved already...
<lamont> meanwhile, if you have a patch, I can certainly do the upload
<\sh> elmo delay ;)
<lamont> but for now, I'm going to sleep
<\sh> lamont: I will check it when I'm reaching office...so I will provide a patch if it's a onliner
<\sh> oneliner even
<\sh> actually I need to inject xterm-302 as well..cause it looks like daniels has not the time to do the upload 
<lamont> you know... when your compile takes so long that you add a %completion to the make process, that's a bad sign...
<\sh> we need some sponsored hardware from intel, ibm or amd to have a good build testing env...(actually the motus can be a good address for this)
<\sh> some fast SMP machines 
<crimsun> I can mention that to my manager
<\sh> crimsun: for transitions and other mass test compiling stuff it would be nice to have this possibility to use it...some software is taking to long on single cpu machines
<crimsun> I don't think amd64 is a possibility, but perhaps x86 and ppc
<\sh> sounds good...ppc is very interessting...
<crimsun> I'll ask in the morning, but I don't know precisely who/which group handles this at IBM, so I'll probably need more info, etc.
<\sh> hmmm...ubuntu for s390 ,-)
<fromoze> uniq_: once I talk with you about conflits between knemo an knetworkconf on my amd64 computer. Now, I'm with a laptop i386 and  I get the same problem about overwriting icons with this three packages: kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb knetworkconf_0.6.1-3ubuntu4_i386.deb knemo_0.3.1-2ubuntu1.deb
<fromoze> I'll take a look in bugzilla about it
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> \sh: hi
<\sh> Riddell: xmms + kdenetwork (kopete) is ftbfsing 
<\sh> Riddell: or did u remove the xmms-dev build-dev purposly? :)
<Riddell> I seem to mind it was removed so as not to bring in gtk
<Riddell> \sh: looks like successful building on 4 platforms to me
<\sh> riddell: yes without xmms-dev 
<\sh> no with xmms-dev
<\sh> check the logs
<\sh> checking for libxmms... /build/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/./configure: line 38608: xmms-config: command not found
<\sh> /build/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/./configure: line 38610: xmms-config: command not found
<\sh> no
<\sh> I just added a xmms-dev to build dep..
<\sh> and got 
<\sh> ./kopete/plugins/nowlistening/.libs/kopete_nowlistening_la_all_cpp.o: In function `NLXmms::update()':
<\sh> /tmp/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/kopete/plugins/nowlistening/nlxmms.cpp:49: undefined reference to `xmms_remote_get_version'
<\sh> /tmp/buildd/kdenetwork-3.4.2/kopete/plugins/nowlistening/nlxmms.cpp:54: undefined reference to `xmms_remote_is_playing'
<\sh> and more
<\sh> lamont reported it this morning 
<Riddell> so just don't add it to the build-deps?
<\sh> Riddell: no...it's a feature of kopete ;)
<\sh> a default feature ;)
<Riddell> does anyone still use xmms?
<\sh> REQUIREMENTS
<\sh> Requires XMMS remote control header xmmsctrl.h
<\sh> (can be found in:
<\sh> * SuSE's base xmms rpm
<\sh> * Mandrake's libxmms1-devel rpm
<\sh> * RedHat, TurboLinux, Conectiva: xmms-devel )
<\sh> thats the readme
<\sh> Riddell: yes..cause amarok has some pitfalls with some soundfiles
<\sh> hmmm...it's in xmms-dev
<\sh> i think I see thhe bug
<\sh> hmm..no...it should load the include and get it..the functions are defined...
<\sh> so something is wrong with the lib itself
<\sh> also not..the functions symbols are inside the lib
<aureal_> wenas
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pong
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<Mez> Riddell: er, unping for now - speak to mdz
<Mez> bout backporting 3.4.2
<Riddell> Mez: are you volunteering to change the build-deps so they are hoary and breezy friendly :)
<Mez> speak to mdz
<Mez> :P
<Riddell> well I've read his e-mail and it does make sense
<Riddell> it's just a long and boring job of changing the build-deps
<Riddell> hello _eric 
<_eric> hello Riddell
<Mez> Riddell, I would, I just dont know how :D
<Riddell> Mez: get a hoary chroot, get a breezy chroot, apt-get source kdelibs in both, work out the differneces in build-deps and work out build-deps that will work in both
<Riddell> oh dear
<aureal_> byex all
<Mez> Riddell: as I was trying to say: some of them are going to need liek -debian/rules modifying so that the patches arent applied depending on the auto* version thats installed
<Riddell> Mez: like which?
<Mez> lie, the hal patch on KDEBase
<Mez> like *
<Mez> will need to check in the rules about the auto* version :d
<Mez> (or somehing)
<Mez> if mdz is around we can talk to him bout it
<Riddell> maybe the hal patch will work, or it should be possible to make it work
<Mez> *shrugs*
<Mez> well thats something I cant do
<Riddell> you could try it and see :)
<Mez> I mean I dont mind going through and sorting out the B-Ds 
<Mez> but I dont have upload to main anywyas
* Mez goes and tries to make his breezy work a lil
<Mez> Riddell, #ubuntu-devel 
<Mez> nvm
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but yeah, I dont mind working with you.... but you could just provide your hoary source packages
<Mez> or even better, debdiffs
<Riddell> hoary source packages are in the same place as binary packages are
<Mez> wget -r http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde342/pool/ -A .gz,.deb,.dsc,.changes 
<Riddell> Mez: or you could do apt-get source
<Riddell> Mez: or I could give you an account and you could scp them off
<Mez> Riddell: didnt think that
<Mez> and the scp account would be easier
<Mez> where's dev.kubuntu.org.uk hosteD?
<Riddell> http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-03-14-ednet/
<Mez> ah, on 19inch?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> I don't trust ntl :)
<Mez> oh... you paid for a server ina  nice shineh data centre?
<Riddell> well, I wouldn't go as far to say I paid for it :)
<Mez> Mark paid for it?
<Riddell> no, other customers of mine
<Mez> ?
<Riddell> just random people
<Mez> why are they paying for it
<Riddell> http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-03-14-lumison-datacentre-kanyo-rack-back.jpg
<Riddell> because they need it for some money spinning project of theirs
<Mez> they need you to have a server?
<Riddell> I administrate it
<Riddell> and make sure the space CPU cycles are put to good use
<Mez> ah, so you piggy-back on it :D
<Riddell> wouldn't want to let CPU cycles go to waste
<Mez> lol, well I'm sure I can help with taht
<Riddell> anyway if you want an account send me your name, address, phone number and a declaration signed in blood not to abuse it or use up bandwidth
<Mez> Riddell, I need all my blood at the moment, but I can do the rest (and sign with PGP key)
<Mez> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-07
<Riddell> Mez: and that is why you need screen
<Mez> ...?
<Mez> I dont use  irssi though
<Mez> :P
<Mez> I could drop an eggdrop on dev.kubuntu.org though
<Riddell> well you should :)
<Riddell> no, you couldn't
<Mez> irssi = Text based
<Mez> lol
<Mez> (I wouldnt)
<Riddell> irc == text based
<Mez> I prefer somethign that isnt running in a console and makes me remember weird key combos and doesnt let me click htings
<Mez> if only I could sort out this screen resolution then I'd use breezy for a while
* Mez growls at the icons
* Mez growls at the resolution
<Mez> why wont dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg let me set my monitor sync rates?
<Mez> brb
* Mez installs clearlooks
<Mez> w00h00
<Mez> apart from the fact everything looks slightly bigger, but at the same resolution
* Mez dances for his working breezy
<Mez> well at least we know kubuntu breezy is working now
<Riddell> awooga
<crimsun> it'd be interesting to have amarok 1.3 beta 2 in breezy.
<crimsun> too bad it's beta :/
<crimsun> I should just work on it tonight; I already built packages for hoary.
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> er
<Mez> kubuntu uses arts still yes?
* Mez slaps riddell
<Mez> you compiled amarok for use without arts
<crimsun> just install amarok-arts then
<Mez> didnt know that existed :D
<crimsun> (if it doesn't exist in breezy, never mind me. I'm looking at hoary.)
<Mez> it exists in breezy
<Riddell> Mez: use gstreamer
<Mez> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> does it complain?
<Mez> amarok breaks
<Mez> with the arts engine
<Mez> and er..
<Mez> buzzes...
<Mez> with gstreamer
<Mez> brb
<Mez> ah
<Mez> amarok works with arts now
<Mez> just wont play MP3s
<Riddell> install akode-mpeg
<Mez> Riddell, nop - still not playing
<Mez> unles I need to restart X
<Riddell> restart artsd
<Mez> meh :D
<Mez> tis working 
<Mez> X restart was faster
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> my sound dont work on hoary now
<Mez> Riddell, can you check over http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=269
<Riddell> cool.  but tomorrow.. need sleep..
<Mez> Riddell: what arch is dev.kubuntu.org?
<Mez> i386?
<crimsun> he's asleep.
<Mez> (aka what type of .debsah kk
<Mez> ah kk
<Mez> Riddell, will start on backports stuff tomorrow
<froud> Is Kubuntu being localized in Rosetta ?
<Riddell> froud: not yet, hopefully it'll happen before breezy
<froud> Some apps are there, kompose
<froud> and kaffiene
<froud> Riddell: is it safe to download and insall kubuntu from the night builds, is x working now?
<Riddell> froud: looks like there are no nightly builds except for amd64
<froud> :-(
<JRe> Riddell: nice interview ;) ;)
<Mez> interview?
<JRe> Mez: on distrowatch
<\sh> dot.kde.org
<\sh> read
<\sh> there is an announcement
<\sh> it's quite nice
<JRe> \sh: yes :)
<\sh> JRe: u read also about "Freedom Toasters" 
<\sh> ?
<JRe> \sh: no
<JRe> \sh: it's also on distrwatch ?
<\sh> yepp
<\sh> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050801#3
<JRe> \sh: thanks =)
<je4d> Riddell: seconded.. tiz a good interview (:
<fromoze> yes, seconded, Kubuntu rulez ;)
<Mez> Riddell: bug in k3b
<Mez> it says "time elapsed" bla bla bla "h"
<Riddell> froud: it's just the live CD that is amd64 only, install has everything but I just tried it and it doesn't work
<froud> Riddell: argh!!! any expectations when will be working
<froud> time is short
<Riddell> I have the same frustrations
<Riddell> Mez: what should it say?
<froud> string freeze is nearly upon us, I can't see much of anything being done
<Riddell> froud: I'm going to try the Mez route now and download colony 2 and update
<froud> 10X thnx
<Riddell> Mez: k3b-i18n looks good, am going to upload
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Riddell> Mez: could you notify the debian maintainer of that package, noting the fix to remove .gmo files
<Riddell> Mez: oh, I modified your .orig to not include .gmo files
<Riddell> froud: installing colony 2 then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop works
<froud> Riddell: k, then dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<froud> then uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> no need to reconfigure kdm
<froud> that should leave a KDE only right
<Riddell> apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0  should blast gnome gone
<froud> cool, don't want gnome in screen shots
<froud> :-)
<Riddell> froud: there's one overlapping file in xkeyboard-config that you'll have to dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archive/foo.deb
<Riddell> then redo  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<froud> Riddell: downloading 
<Riddell> froud: good luck
<Riddell> http://onefinger.sourceforge.net/  looks interesting (if not very useable)
<\sh> funny...the first cd is burned with fullspeed and the second one only with 4....(config is on "autodetect" speed)
<\sh> is it a k3b effect or cdrecord?
<Mez> \sh: cdrecord I believe
<\sh> we have to track it down...it's annoying
<Riddell> Mez: http://onefinger.sourceforge.net/  katapult as written by an academic :)
<Mez> yeah, I had seen onefinger disccussed in linux format
<Riddell> what did they say?
<Mez> that it was awkward, but worth a look
<Riddell> yep
<Mez> got a package yet?
<Riddell> no, but it doesn't need compiled beig python
<Riddell> just install and go
<Mez> fair enough
<allee> Mez: ponder: was it you, who had problem with digikam 0.7.2 from my repo and tags? (Can't reproduce a problem)
<allee> [Tue Jul 26 2005]  [21:26:06]  <Mez> allee, try anything under "my tags"
<allee> [Tue Jul 26 2005]  [21:26:09]  <Mez> and it errors
<allee> can't reproduce
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-31
<danimo> heya
<danimo> can somebody confirm that libxss-dev is broken?
<Riddell> danimo: dapper or edgy?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/77/66/
<danimo> Riddell: edgy
<danimo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<danimo>   libxss-dev: Depends: libxss1 (= 1:1.0.1-4ubuntu1) but 1:1.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Riddell> danimo: works for me, I have 1:1.0.1-4ubuntu1 of both libxss1 and libxss-dev
<Riddell> danimo: try using the gb. mirror
<danimo> Riddell: ok
<danimo> switched
<danimo> Riddell: and what a difference it makes
<danimo> Riddell: the de mirror seems broken
<danimo> Riddell: or it's just updating
<Riddell> Sime: got anything to add to this? http://kde.me.uk/index.php?page=kde-technology-interviews-pyqt
<Riddell> sebas too
<Sime> Riddell: I'm pretty sure that PyQt predates SMOKE.
<danimo> Sime: it definitely does
<Sime> Riddell: ummm you should ask how many, and how is using the bindings for commercial in-house development.
<Sime> Riddell: Phil is running a 'real' software business.
<Sime> Riddell: it is probably worth giving Phil a chance to explain what PyQt can do, for the benifit of everyone reading at home.
<Riddell> updated
<Riddell> keeping the SMOKE question, even if we know the answer not everyone else does
* DaSkreech has a Question for Riddell when he has a moment
<Sime> Riddell: true
<Riddell> DaSkreech: go
<Sime> Riddell: I meant _who_ is using the bindings.
<DaSkreech> What do you think of the idea of shipping with openssh-server installed by default but off?
<Sime> I've gotta go get some sleep.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: where would you turn it on?
<DaSkreech> I was thining some kind of GUI user friendly "big button"
<Sime> Riddell: roll => role.
<DaSkreech> as well as the normal ways of course
<Riddell> well spotted Sime 
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yeah, but where would you put the big button, that's the tricky part :)
<DaSkreech> See I was foolishly thinking there was a help sub menu
<danimo> Riddell: odd, same problem still
<DaSkreech> <_>
<Riddell> DaSkreech: more to the point why do this?  ssh is for the command line, if you can use ssh you can use apt-get install
<danimo> Riddell: although a dist-upgrade worked perfectly
<Sime|Zzz> night all.
<Riddell> sleep well Sime|Zzz 
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Well it'd be interesting for people who need remote help from someone who is Linux aware
<Riddell> vnc would be better for that
<DaSkreech> Well then a big VNC button then
<Riddell> we do have krdc installed by default
<Riddell> and the server part
<Riddell> you could argue ssh should be installs to allow for sftp by default
<Riddell> and preferably it should also have an option to advertise that over avahi
<DaSkreech> I'd need to be convinced of sftp personally
<Riddell> why?
<DaSkreech> How many people would need that
<DaSkreech> And under what circumstances?
<Riddell> lots, for sharing files
<Riddell> how else do you share files in unix?
<DaSkreech> Well that's under the assumption of other Unix boxes in the area/network
<Riddell> what is?
<DaSkreech> That the other boxes you are sharing with are Unix type machines
<danimo> Riddell: is there any way for me to find out what supposedly is providing a libxss version 1.1? edgy has 1.0.1 everywhere
<Riddell> however sftp can't do stuff anonymously, which is a nice feature to have
<danimo> Riddell: and I have no other repos in my sources.list
<Riddell> danimo:  apt-cache policy libxss1
<danimo> Riddell: can I force a dpkg -r?
<DaSkreech> Yeah that was the other thing that I was considering
<Riddell> danimo: what's one of those?
<DaSkreech> If we had a "big button" It hsuld come with a dedicated user
<danimo> Riddell: I seem to have a librss1 1.1 installed for whatever reason
<danimo> Riddell: pretty much all of X11 and all X-based apps depend on it
<danimo> Riddell: so I'd like to force a manual remove
<DaSkreech> I was trying to figure out if it ws more useful to set a random user who would be removed after X time or a permanent "guest" user with some sudo
<Riddell> DaSkreech: whereever did you get 1.1 from?  it's not in the ubuntu archive
<toma> danimo: hence loosing all x11 and x-based apps?
<danimo>  yes
<danimo> I'd like to avoid that
<danimo> :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Wrong person
<toma> danimo: what do you want to do then, downngrade?
<danimo> yes
<Riddell> danimo: wget the two .debs from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxss/
<Riddell> and dpkg --install *deb
<toma> or option 2) apt-get install libxss=1.01 (or whatever the version is)
<danimo> Riddell: that was it :)
* DaSkreech debugs dpkg-buildpackage to stop from falling asleep
<Hobbsee> hi all
<lnxkde> how do I patch spmething?
<lnxkde> I got a .diff
<lnxkde> ?
<lnxkde> I cd to the folder I want to patch
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: heya
<lnxkde> and to patch -p1 /home/me/patch.diff ??
<lnxkde> hi Hobbsee :D
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: yeah.  p# - the # may not be right.
<Hobbsee> ah, wait.
<Hobbsee> patch -p1 --dry-run < path/to/patch.diff
<Hobbsee> use --dry-run to check it's right, at first
<lnxkde> then I do it whiout the dry-run ?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: yes
<lnxkde> thankx
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Broadcast message from root@voyager (Sun Jul 30 21:27:23 2006):
<Hobbsee> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<Hobbsee> Connection to imbrandon.sytes.net closed by remote host.
<Hobbsee> i didnt do that :P
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i saw your machine reboot :P
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon> yea , my wife reboots it sometimes ( thats why i liked the vm better than voyager )
<imbrandon> i just need to buy her a new computer lol
<robotgeek> imbrandon: there seems to be a problem with the last.fm in amarok, it crashes only when it buffers
<imbrandon> yea someone else told me about that yesterday , i havent had a chance to look, i will here in a few minutes
<imbrandon> i forgot to shoot ya the email about kdmtheme too
<imbrandon> oops ;)
<robotgeek> cool. i can send you a tracelog (also sent to amarok bug list automagically)
<imbrandon> whoops dident look at the name thought Hobbsee was telling me aobut amarok lol /me headdesk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehehehe.  it's okay
<imbrandon> heh but sure robotgeek send away
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, Riddell was looking at it last night, i think.
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: how do i add programs to katapult?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: killall katapult && katapult
* Hobbsee looks around for a powerpoint
<imbrandon> robotgeek: it should be whats in yor $path
<imbrandon> err anything
<robotgeek> it does not pull up kmail, for example
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> your right ........ *looks8
<imbrandon> s/8/*
<robotgeek> imbrandon: where do i email away? 
<imbrandon> ahh type kontact, i bet its looking at
<imbrandon> the kmenu entries
<imbrandon> and imbrandon@kubuntu.org is fine
<robotgeek> however, it does not pull up my other custom entry in Kmeenu :)
<imbrandon> i thought katapault looked at the $PATH but i am guessing just from a quick look its lookingat the kmenu
<imbrandon> hrm then honestly no idea, i never use it tbh
<imbrandon> i just tried when you said something
<robotgeek> imbrandon: sent. 
<robotgeek> trying to kick off spotlight/quicksilver addiction :)
<imbrandon> hehe kerry > spotlight
<imbrandon> hehe i never used quicksilver much either
<robotgeek> i think i have kerry installed, it does not pull up applications et
<robotgeek> it is unreasonable slow
<imbrandon> what is ?
<robotgeek> kerry
<imbrandon> hrm not for me (tm) dunno lol
<robotgeek> atleast as an application launcher, it is :)
<imbrandon> ahh yea more of a search thing
<robotgeek> hence we have katapult, i guess :)
<imbrandon> robotgeek: your on dapper ?
<imbrandon> hince kde libs 3.5.2
<imbrandon> right ?
<robotgeek> i have 3.5.3, though
<imbrandon> hrm it reported you had 3.5.2 
<robotgeek> kde-config --version reports 3.5.3
<imbrandon> ok no worries, i'll look more later, you know if it does it on x86 to ?
<imbrandon> or just your machine 
<imbrandon> s/to/too
<robotgeek> i dont have access to x86, sorry. 
<imbrandon> ok np, just wondering
<robotgeek> i will probably steal a machine from somewhere soon, lol
* robotgeek looks for computer garbage dumps!
<imbrandon> heh just grab a mbp ;)
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: mbp. macbookpro? 
<imbrandon> yea
<robotgeek> i am unwilling to pay the apple tax anymore
<robotgeek> not if i am going to run linux on it, anyways
<imbrandon> heh apple hardware is so smooth though ;) even the x86 stuff , but i still use osx also soo i dont mine
<robotgeek> plus, i need my linux apps!
<imbrandon> s/mine/mind
<robotgeek> like amarok :)
* imbrandon has amarok and most kde3 apps working in osx/qt ( non-x11 )
* Hobbsee bugs infinity about kdenetwork
<robotgeek> amarok also?
<robotgeek> got a binary?
<robotgeek> universal maybe?
<imbrandon> robotgeek: yea give me a while to finish some things up and dig out the ibook
<imbrandon> no ppc ( /me has no access to x86 apple )
<robotgeek> imbrandon: sure. take your time
<robotgeek> is it ppc or x86?
<imbrandon> ppc
<imbrandon> all my apple hardware is ppc , i __WISH__ is had x86 apple , its smooth ;)
<robotgeek> wait for 2 yeas, then we can sell ours to a museum, lol
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm in favour of keeping our 2100UTC meeting times indefinetly.
<Hobbsee> as long as they're on wednesdays
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Tm_T> Huomenta.
<Hobbsee> yay.  amarok 1.4.2 beta 1 is out
<crimsun> nice :)
<Hobbsee> it fixes the splash screen bug!!!
<Hobbsee> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/amarok/1.4.2-beta1/multimedia/amarok/ChangeLog?rev=567983&view=auto
<crimsun> :)
<imbrandon> * Allow for deleting all the tracks on a playlist from iPods. (BR 127855)  <--- jez i've been waiting for that one
* Hobbsee is looking at it
<imbrandon> * Re-enable adding videos to iPods with recent libgpod-cvs. (BR 130117) <-- and that one
<imbrandon> although i doubt we have new enough libgpod-cvs in edgy
<imbrandon> but why is it not using kio-ipodslave ? hrm
<danimo> moin
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<danimo> hi Hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee sets amarok to build.
<imbrandon> hahah Hobbsee where ya building it, i was gonna do the same thing hehehe ( if you build it on voyager let me know and i'll test it later tonight )
<imbrandon> but thats good becouse i dont really have time to screw with it atm
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: locally, atm
<imbrandon> but it would be nice to see if the lastfm thing robotgeek had problems with is still an issue
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: kk if it builds feel free to upload it to voyager ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> moins danimo
<Hobbsee> on the other hand, it probably does make snese to upload it there
<danimo> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> ok brb 
<danimo> does edgy provide a freenx server?
<danimo> I can only find the nx libs and the viewer
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: gave up, building on voyager
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: your laptop too slow? :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: that, and i dont have time to build it
<Hobbsee> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<Hobbsee> gah.  what's the command to untar a file again?
<danimo> who would I bug to get a package upgraded which is more current in debian?
<Hobbsee> danimo: anyone here?  which package.
<danimo> Hobbsee: vncserver. edgy still has 3.3.1 with a nasty bug, debian has 3.3.7 even in stable
<danimo> (and 3.3.3 in oldstable)
<Hobbsee> !info vncserver edgy
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think that's quite telling :)
<danimo> huh?!
<Hobbsee> danimo: want to upgrade it?
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahh...that's interesting.
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes, that bug is supposed to be fixed there
<danimo> but it still happens
<Hobbsee> danimo: fixed version seems to be in edgy?
<danimo> yes..
<danimo>   * Correction for rgb path and font paths.
<Hobbsee> danimo: so where's the bug?
<danimo> it's supposedly in
<Hobbsee> danimo: which mirrors are you using?
<danimo> Hobbsee: the Xvnc server needs the fixed fonts uncompressed
<danimo> which is silly 
<danimo> Hobbsee: I do have 3.3.7 indeed. should have checked
<Hobbsee> shows 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 here too
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<danimo> judged it from thep presence of the bug
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> danimo: fix the bug then :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you around?
<danimo> Hobbsee: hehe
* Hobbsee saw some documentation last night that needs updating
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there's a new path to the install-css.sh in edgy, from libdvdread3 - someone needs to update the wiki page on the first link of !multimedia
<Hobbsee> oh shoot!
<ajmitch> late for work?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: very.  i thought the clock said 5.30, not 5.40
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's building on voyager now
<imbrandon> gah i need to tell her howto use screen
<imbrandon> she disconnected and it stoped the build heh
* imbrandon restarted it for her
<ajmitch> she should know about screen by now..
<imbrandon> i would have thought so , maybe she just forgot to start it
<omega> Time to take a new stab at my font problem!
* omeow crosses his fingers.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<omeow> grmbl openoffice dependency conflicts.
<omeow> How old are you?
<Tm_T> anyone who has struggled with lowend laptops?
<Tm_T> I will try to install reasonable desktop env to P3-700 & 128M ram lappy
<seaLne> breezy installed ok on a celeron 400MHz with 192Mb
<Tm_T> so if someone is interested to hear some testresults or know some nice tricks, I'm all ears ;)
<Tm_T> I prolly install some simple wm like WindowMaker
<Tm_T> because xcfe from breezy was sl-l-l-ow
<Tm_T> well, just opening firefox took some minutes in a good day :p
<Tm_T> is there any tests in edgy what I should run/try?
<omeow> Anyone else having issues with the openoffice update? It's scared about overwriting a file.
<seaLne> yeah
<omeow> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-draw_2.0.3-3ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libflash680li.so', which is also in package openoffice.org-core
<seaLne> i just remove OOo then reinstalled it
<omeow> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<omeow> I can't remove it, because it'll suggest apt-get -f install
<omeow> The package is called openoffice.org, right?
<seaLne> nah pick one of the things they depend on
<omeow> I think I am, and it still won't do that.
<omeow> openoffice.org-base: Depends: openoffice.org-core (> 2.0.3) but 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 is to be installed
<omeow> apt-get remove openoffice.org-core just suggests to use apt-get -f install
<omeow> Am I doing it wrong?
<Tm_T> dpkg -P ?
<omeow> What does P do?
<omeow> It's not in the manual.
<omeow> Oh wait, it is.
<Tm_T> purge?
<omeow> Yeah, the command I got, but it's the package name that I need now. Apparently, openoffice.org wasn't the right one. =/ Loads of other packages still left, and removing one can't be done without removing the other, and that one depends on the one I tried to remove earlier.
<Tm_T> :p
<omeow> What a mess. =/
<omeow> pfew, well that was fun.
<omeow> On to the next problem.
<omeow> HELP MEEEEE =P
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<omeow> Ok. I'll ask again (I've asked a few times already.)
<omeow> A few days ago, I updated my xorg server thing because I want to test some packages for Riddell and since I rebooted my computer, my xorg server can't find the fonts.
<omeow> I find this in the Xorg.0.log; 
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/, removing from list!
<omeow> Those fonts indeed do not exist, and I do not know how to get them back.
<omeow> Oh wait, /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi does exist.
<abattoir> it part of the xfonts-75dpi package...
<abattoir> *it's
<omeow> I know.
<omeow> The packages seem installed. 
<ajmitch> most likely the fonts.alias file in the dir is missing
<abattoir> i dont have /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF nor OTF or CID
<rouzic> Hi Riddell
<abattoir> omeow: have you checked the "Files" section in xorg.conf
<Riddell> hi rouzic 
<omeow> abattoir: Yes, it's left unchanged.
<abattoir> Riddell: hello :)
<ajmitch> omeow: try 'update-fonts-alias --x11r7-layout /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/'
<ajmitch> it's related to another package, I'll try & find the bug
<rouzic> Riddell: When the package will be kdelibs-bin of kde 3.5.4 availably?
<omeow> ajmitch: Ok, i've done that. But the problem is still not fixed.
<Riddell> rouzic: kdelibs-bin doesn't exist any more
<rouzic> I have updated to kde 3.5.4 without realizing that it was absent this package and some programs estan failing
<Riddell> hi abattoir 
<ajmitch> omeow: sorry, cd /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<ajmitch> then update-fonts-alias --x11r7-layout 75dpi
<ajmitch> it doesn't like the absolute path
<ajmitch> you'll still get warning about the other directories, which can be ignored
<rouzic> Then the repository of kde 3.5.4 do I complete this one?
<omeow> ajmitch: root@crusade:/usr/share/fonts/X11# update-fonts-alias --x11r7-layout 75dpi
<omeow> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi does not exist or is not a directory
<omeow> root@crusade:/usr/share/fonts/X11# ll|grep 75dpi
<omeow> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 12288 2006-07-31 13:36 75dpi
<ajmitch> ignore that
<ajmitch> notice that it's a different dir
<omeow> Oh yes, I see.
<omeow> Anything else after that?
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> depends on what problems you're having :)
<omeow> ajmitch: All my fonts are missing.
<ajmitch> right
<omeow> When I restart KDM, my login name is shown and when I then focus the field, the letters dissappear.
<ajmitch> that's generally the X drivers
<ajmitch> nvidia?
<omeow> When I click the menu button, it's letters dissappear too.
<omeow> Yes, I use an nvidia 6600GT with two syncmaster 930BFs attached. 
<omeow> Please don't tell me I have to use the open source driver, because I'm unsure it will work with dual screens.
<ajmitch> Option "RenderAccel" "false"
<ajmitch> in xorg.conf
<omeow> And I need dual screens to test the patches riddell commited.
<omeow> ajmitch: Default is off, right?
<omeow> I don't have it in my conf file.
<ajmitch> default is on
<ajmitch> which is why  you need to add it
<omeow> unbelievable
<omeow> It's fixed. :)
<omeow> Weird that it only started giving me problems until now.
<ajmitch> no, it's because of the move to X.Org 7.1
<rouzic> Riddell: Then the failure of konqueror because it is?
<omeow> I see.
<ajmitch> which the nvidia drivers don't appear to play nicely with
<rouzic> Riddell: Me there appears neither the bar of directions nor any icon in the bar of tools
<omeow> I did see some warning about that in the conf file. But didn't think much of it, because I was missing fonts, and the end of the file had warnings about font dirs being missing.
<Riddell> rouzic: something is messed up with KDE reading kubuntu-default-settings, and I'm not sure what
<omeow> Riddell: I cannot test everything of the xinerama patches you included. The patches are supposed to list the different screens if you have more than three monitors. If you have two, it'll only say "move window to next screen" instead of "move window to screen 1,2 or 3".
<omeow> The things I can test seem to work properly though.
<omeow> I'll let you know if I run into any issues.
<rouzic> Riddell: If, probably it is some problem with kubuntu-default-settings, since the predetermined KDM is that of KDE and that of Kubuntu does not appear
<rouzic> Always I have the same failure when it was trying to eliminate the package of kubuntu-defatult-settings
<omeow> ajmitch: It seems adept does not respect that option. Problem still occurs in that program.
<randy__> hey.
<randy__> allee: *bling*bling* -highlight- :)
<allee> randy__: hmm?
<randy__> allee: hi :)
<randy__> i was wondering about the confcall today? about the new boxes in rzg?
<rouzic> Riddell: In the K-menu Kubuntu's image does not appear in the lateral bar either
<allee> randy__: let's move to priv chat.  Not OT for Kubuntu-devel  :)
<randy__> allee: better a # because  of anti-privmsg *g*
<allee> randy__: #randy__ ?
<randy__> whatever hehe
<rouzic> Riddell: When one will announce kde 3.5.4?
<Riddell> when it's released
<rouzic> Riddell: Thank you, and I confirm it, the failure with kde 3.5.4 is for the package kubuntu-default-settings.:)
<rouzic> Riddell: Here you have an image www.kubuntu-es.org/kubuntu.png
<Riddell> yeah, I see it too :(
<rouzic> I have a MacBook and the letters meet bigger of the normal thing
<rouzic> The size 8 appears as that it was 10 and you prop in boldface
<rouzic> Probably it is the resolution
<danimo> rouzic: or dpi
<rouzic> Thanks danimo :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: who are the current editors of the fridge?
<jjesse> Riddell: according to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Fridge the current editors areDaniel Robitaille, Jorge Castro (whiprush), Rich Johnson (Nixternal), Paul Sladen, Matthew East (mdke) and Matthew Revell
<rouzic> danino: Since I modify the dpi?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> jjesse: thanks
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell, i poked infinity and got kdenetwork uploaded
<rouzic> Hobbsee: Hi
<Riddell> smart thinking Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: took a bit of sweet talking hehe
<Hobbsee> heya rouzic 
<rouzic> Riddell: when it will be possible solve the problem with kubuntu-default-settings?
<Riddell> omeow: fonts fixed?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: which problem sorry?
<omeow> Riddell, yes. I'm currently testing the patches you've added. Seems like it's working. :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: seems like KDE 3.5.4 has stopped reading /etc/kderc or something
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh....how did we discover that?
<rouzic> KDE 3.5.4 does not recognize the package of kubuntu-default-settings, and Kubuntu's KDM does not appear, the Konqueror appears without bar of directions and in the kicker they eliminate the applets
<Hobbsee> ah.
<rouzic> www.kubuntu-es.org/kubuntu.png Hobbsee, here is a image
<Hobbsee> lovely
* Hobbsee pokes amarok.  build, dammit!  :P
<omeow> rouzic, 404
<Hobbsee> rouzic: right, yep
<Hobbsee> works here
<Hobbsee> @ the image
<omeow> Oh now it's there.
<Riddell> anyone else on 3.5.4 seeing the problem rouzic is having?
<Hobbsee> cant say i've had a look
<omeow> What's the site address? elmundo.es?
<rouzic> I believe that it is necessary to add a kubuntu-default-settings to the repository of kubuntu.org to make to work to kde 3.5.4
<Riddell> rouzic: no, that's not the problem
<rouzic> Omeow: I am Spanish and need to translate to speak with you
<omeow> rouzic, that's fine. 
<omeow> Puede dar me usted la direccin exacta de esa pgina, por favor? 
<rouzic> www.elmundo.es/traductor
<omeow> Thank you.
<rouzic> :)
<rouzic> Riddell: can you solve it like?
<omeow> I cannot confirm the text in the text-areas being negatively indented, but I can confirm the textareas to be too large.
<omeow> (Yo no puedo confirmar el texto en las texto-reas se sangrando negativamente, pero puedo confirmar el textareas para ser demasiado grande. )
* abattoir wonders if it has anything to do w/ the weird text-labels he has been seeing in edgy...
<Riddell> rouzic: I will try and solve it, I havn't yet
<Hobbsee> !info automake1.7 edgy
<ubotu> automake1.7: A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.7.9-9 (edgy), package size 382 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<rouzic> Thanks Riddell
<bddebian> Howdy
* Hobbsee races imbrandon's machine against her own. imbrandon's seems incredibly slow
<rouzic> Is it possible to use Edgy nowadays?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: currently, yeah.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: jjesse ping?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not sure when you came in, but i mentioned to nixternal earlier about a doco update for the restricted page - on the section with dvds, and the install-css.sh
<jjesse> ok
<Hobbsee> jjesse: whichever of you wants to do it is welcome - the file path changed, and i fixed the bug so that it actually works now :)
<jjesse> ok is that wiki.kubutu.org/RestrictedFormats ??
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jjesse> what was the bug?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<rouzic> Already that is not stable, but I am charmed with using software in beta :p
<Hobbsee> jjesse: also, that section about not working on amd64 can be removed, on edgy at least - upstream fixed that
<Hobbsee> rouzic: fo rsome reason, i lost my ethernet a few days ago.  go figure, as to why.
<jjesse> ok will add it to the to-do list
<jjesse> Hobbsee: whats the bug # so i can grab the correct path
<rouzic> ufff, 809 updates packages xD
<Hobbsee> jjesse: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Hobbsee> rouzic: that few?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: added to list
<Hobbsee> jjesse: :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: dont mind who does it, as long as it gets done :)
<rouzic> When I updated to dapper, 600 packages were alone
<rouzic> Riddell: what KDE being this used in Edgy?
<seaLne> 354
<rouzic> oks
<rouzic> Which is the most current Knot?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: 1, at the moment
<rouzic> Perfect :D
<Hobbsee> rouzic: i believe that knot 2 is being released later this week
<rouzic> I cannot wait :p
<Hobbsee> rouzic: there are daily cd's too...
<jjesse> are dowload knot 1 and then just do daily updates :)
<rouzic> daily cd's?
<jjesse> each day a new cd is built and avilable for download
<jjesse> rouzic: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/
<rouzic> Humm, Thanks
<rouzic> That happy I am with kubuntu, they have everything what I need:)
<rouzic> Do and to install Kubuntu in my MacBook need to make something special? Or the same thing that hize with Dapper?
<rouzic> There is no a Desktop CD?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: there's an alternate cd, whcih doesnt include a live c
<Hobbsee> d
<jjesse> there is a daily live cd seperate section
* Hobbsee tells her machine to BUILD FASTER!
<rouzic> In dapper, Grub does not allow to start in the MacBook, a version updated of the Grub allows it?
<rouzic> Or this LILO in alternate your CD?
<rouzic> Already I am going to start installing it
<Hobbsee> right, that's three more merges done for the day.
<Hobbsee> oh you bastard of a piece of software.
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/paste/results/lHjwJO32.html
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would be the impact of stopping that file from trying to be installed?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it would probably break last.fm support
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, thought you might say that
<uniq> we want last.fm support! :)
* Hobbsee wonders when it went missing
<Riddell> but if the file doesn't exist any more it may not be needed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, yeah.  that's what i'm thinking at
<Riddell> find . -name lastfm.protocol
<Riddell> does that turn up anything?
* omeow would love this feature. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131299
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131299 in xinerama "drag and drop maximized windows to move them across xinerama screens" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no, but i'm not sure where i'm supposed to be running that
<seaLne> does anyone else get this error in amarok "no suitable demux plugin" where it won't play anything, then after awhile if you try again it will play stuff?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: root of the amarok source
<uniq> seaLne: i got that in codeine the other day.. don't remember what i did to fix it.
<omeow> seaLne, I get that error all the time.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good, that was where i was trying
<Hobbsee> oh grr.
* Hobbsee suspects she broke revu.
<omeow> It only happens with streaming radio though.
<seaLne> it seems to be related to the xine engine
<seaLne> streams is mainly wat i listen to
<omeow> Right. Me too.
<seaLne> groove salad++ :)
<omeow> It happens for me when it can't connect to the server or if the server is full.
<Hobbsee> darn it!
<Hobbsee> seems to usually be in /amarok/src/
<Hobbsee> gah.  fixed it.
<danimo> re
<ubuntu> Hi, I am in the Desktop Edgy's CD, if I have some problem, I will warn you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they renamed the file :P
<Riddell> ubuntu: which build?
<ubuntu> i386
<Riddell> ubuntu: todays? knot 1?
<ubuntu> Knot 1
<ubuntu> I need the Live to see if it works correctly, there are problems with the language, but it does not worry me now
* Hobbsee had hoped to get the new amarok uploaded tonight.  darn.
<ubuntu> Riddell: Does Grub's version already allow to start from MacBook?
<Riddell> ubuntu: no
<danimo> Hobbsee: 1.4.1 is still not in edgy?
<Hobbsee> danimo: it is, i'm looking at 1.4.2beta1
<danimo> Hobbsee: ah :)
<Hobbsee> oh darn, we're in UVF
<danimo> Hobbsee: what does it offer?
<danimo> UVF?
<ubuntu> Riddell: Then do I need to install Lilo and to form it, since I did in Dapper?
<danimo> Hobbsee: congrats btw, for surviving the bandwidth limit :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: http://amarok.kde.org/  - full changelog is attached.
<Riddell> ubuntu: I don't know
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe!   yeah
<Riddell> danimo: upstream version freeze
<ubuntu> Oks :)
* Hobbsee wonders when amarok 1.4.2 final will be out.
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee and Riddell...sorry Hobbsee for not replying to you, i am sunnin' it up on vacation with the family ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not a problem, i was at work anyway
<Riddell> Hobbsee: next week
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh nice.
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee is very very sleepy
<abattoir> were you packaging amarok by any chance?
<abattoir> 1.4.2-beta1 that is
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yes.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: on imbrandon's machine
* abattoir wonders if he could lay his hands on it :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: you can if you want, but it should build/install correctly now....
<abattoir> i tried building a package, but got some error during make, and gave up
<ubuntu> Riddell: I have seen in the wiki lala Edgy Ideas's section, I have liked this section:)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ah yes - the one about it wanting automake 1.7?  or the one about nto finding lastfm.profile?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: nope it was something else... had MAINTAINER in it :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yeah, scroll up a bit, and you see it's actually whining about wanting automake1.7
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh.. so i should install automake1.7, and give it a go?
<abattoir> i'll try that.... thanks
<Hobbsee> abattoir: make it use amarok1.7 instead of 1.9.  but there's really not much point in two people doing the same work you know :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: if i knew you wanted it, i'd have left it to you
<Hobbsee> abattoir: particularly as it takes a while to compile
<abattoir> you mean automake :P
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i do
* Hobbsee is very very sleepy.
<abattoir> nah, i dont have plans of making it public, just wanted to mess around w/ packaging... :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: mess with something quicker to compile - or take one of the package requests, and package it.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: if you want to fight with something, there's a newer version of kdar upstream.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: well, i'd like to learn a bit more first...
<Hobbsee> abattoir: /me shrugs.  you learn a lot with doing any of it.
* Hobbsee has various packages on her hard drive, that she got stuck with, and were later uploaded by other people
<Hobbsee> abattoir: also, there's an old version of kradio on revu - if you wanted to play with that, and upload it...
* Hobbsee notes that's the first package she ever did from scratch - and it failed.
<Hobbsee> yay for screen.  i'll see how that built tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> rather, later today.
<Hobbsee> it's bedtime.
<abattoir> good night
<ubuntu> Does iSight work in Edgy?
<bddebian> Gnight Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Can I add files to a deb after the fact
<DaSkreech> Night Hobbsee
<ubuntu> Good Night :)
<ubuntu> Already this installed Edgy in the MacBook, for the present there have no been problems
<ubuntu> Riddell: it has given me the problem of the Grub, I will install Lilo in order that it works:)
<ubuntu> Package lilo is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubuntu> ?
<Riddell> lilo hasn't built on powerpc
<ubuntu> is i386
<Riddell> good point
<Riddell> should be fine
<ubuntu> The installation has not added all the repositories to the sources.list, this it is the problem
<ubuntu> Only he added the repository edgy-security main
* Hobbsee really goes to bed this time.
<allee> nite Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya allee!
<Hobbsee> ltns, my brain tells me
<Riddell> imbrandon: what did you sent to iwj at the weekend?
<rouzic> Wow, Kubuntu Edgy Installed :D
<Riddell> rouzic: macbook?
<rouzic> Yes
<Riddell> rouzic: Knot 1 or daily?
<rouzic> Knot1
<Riddell> groovy
<rouzic> :)
<rouzic> I have problems with the Adept, so I am updating (290 packages)
<rouzic> I am happy of Kubuntu, it is the only distro that me has worked in MacBook
<rouzic> SuSe also me worked, but it gave to me too many failures
<rouzic> Riddell: KDE 3.5.4 does it work in edgy?
<Riddell> rouzic: better than it does in dapper
<rouzic> :D
<omeow> _Sime, is http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/#introduction still updated?
<omeow> Or do you have a *.kde.org site now?
<rouzic> Riddell: openoffice.org-core version?
<Riddell> rouzic: hmm?
<DaSkreech> Oh BTW is Edgy shipping Xen ready?
<rouzic> Openoffice.org-base: It depends: openoffice.org-core (> 2.0.3) but 2.0.2-2ubuntu12 it is installed 
<jjesse> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<jjesse> !xen edgy
<ubotu> I know nothing about xen edgy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rouzic> Riddell: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<omeow> rouzic, I had the same problem. 
<omeow> You need to try and uninstall everything, and then install the new package(s).
<omeow> (everything related to openoffice that is)
<_Sime> omeow: that is updated. There is no *.kdo.org site.
<rouzic> thanks omeow
<omeow> Thanks _Sime.
<omeow> You're welcome, rouzic.
<omeow> Right.. let's see if the dpms function still locks up my computer.
<rouzic> omeow: And since do I do in order that Adept works?
<omeow> I don't know for sure, I screwed around a lot with dpkg -P and apt-get
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Sorry was that an answer?
<omeow> I'm no expert at all on console stuff.
<omeow> You'd have to ask someone else.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Cute. See ubuntu's new name?
<Riddell> twonkle
<Lure> Riddell: is Knot-1 wort to try on laptop, or should I pick daily?
<rouzic> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Riddell> Lure: I wouldn't use daily
<Riddell> well, try a live CD maybe, you might get lucky
<Lure> Riddell: when is Knot-2 scheduled?
<Riddell> "this week"
<Lure> Riddell: ok, then I will wait with laptop install until first Knot-2 RC
<omeow> rouzic, that probably means adept crashed and now the database is locked because the file is still in use.
<omeow> executing "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" on the commandline should fix the problem.
<rouzic> Thanks :D
<omeow> http://69.42.73.76/netfu/tmp10020/coollogo_com_98201276.gif
<uniq> anyone else have ugly fonts in adept and other apps run as root ? (no anti-aliasing even though it is enabled in roots kcontrol)
<uniq> that is for edgy.
<omeow> That's something that always annoyed me. 
<omeow> You make all kinds of changes in font configuration, window decoration, but admin tools aren't going to use it until you log into the root account and set the same changes as your regular user.
<omeow> In any case, about the issue. I had it a few hours ago, I rebooted and that magically fixed the program for some reason.
<uniq> I unchecked and then re-checked the anti-aliasing box in roots kcontrol.. and now it works.
* omeow what would happen if uniq would log out.
<omeow> previously, if I unchecked and re-checked and option, it would crash the program on logout.
<uniq> well.. this is for root. root isn't logged in.
<Riddell> uniq: it happens for all users, unless you specify otherwiser
<Riddell> I've no idea why
<uniq> hmm.. i've had no problems with my user here.. yet.
<uniq> even rebooted after upgradring to kde 3.5.4.
<Riddell> you probably have a ~/.fonts.conf already
<uniq> I do.
<hunger> apt-get update
<mornfall> as for the settings problem
<hunger> Sorry for that.
<hunger> Anyone looking into kde 3.5.4 arts crashes?
<mornfall> has anyone ever tried setting KDEDIRS=$KDEDIRS:$HOME/.kde?
<mornfall> or even better
<mornfall> SUDO_KDEHOME=$KDEHOME ... sudo ... KDEDIRS=$KDEDIRS:$SUDO_KDEHOME
<mornfall> add export
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> test -d $KDEHOME && export SUDO_KDEHOME="$KDEHOME" || export SUDO_KDEHOME="$HOME/.kde" or so
<mornfall> or using setenv in kdesu
* hunger thinks that is a BAD idea.
<mornfall> hunger: elaborate?
<hunger> root will end up owning files in my .kde
<mornfall> bs
<hunger> The user will never be able to change them afterwards.
<mornfall> if kde chowns files in KDEDIRS (that is, system), then it's a pretty crappy program
<hunger> and it will probably break configuring kdm, etc. that runs as root, too.
<hunger> mornfall: It does not, but if root changes a setting it will be written as root to KDEDIRS.
<hunger> mornfall: I'd feel much saver if you hardlinked the few important settings over into the root account.
<mornfall> hunger: that's much more dangerous, though
<hunger> mornfall: Then copy the appearance settings.
<mornfall> see
<mornfall> i have KDEDIRS=...:/usr:/usr/local and it never touches anything under /usr/local
<mornfall> i don't see why it should if it was something else than /usr/local
<mornfall> if it goes and screws every directory listed under KDEDIRS, that's IMO pretty broken
<hunger> mornfall: Maybe you are right.
<uniq> i don't think KDEDIRS is the problem.. KDEHOME is the problem.
<mornfall> KDEHOME is where the changes are written out, yes
<hunger> mornfall: Maybe I am just messing up some env vars.
* hunger shuts up.
<uniq> hmm.. 
<uniq> do you have to set KDE_MALLOC=1 to use fast-malloc ? 
<seaLne> raphink: ping?
<raphink> pong
<mornfall> well, if i was to guess, i'd guess that write locations for root are hard-coded
<mornfall> since it writes things under /etc
<mornfall> even if i have nothing in KDEDIRS that'd tell it to write there
<uniq> mornfall: it doesn't for roots font settings and such.. it uses KDEROOTHOME env variable.
<mornfall> uniq: well, KDEROOTHOME is usually unset and defaults to $HOME/.kde for the root's $HOME value, no?
<mornfall> so that's hardly a problem
<mornfall> and it has precedence over KDEDIRS as well, so if someone changes root settings, that'll take effect too
<uniq> mornfall: defaults to ~root/.kde not $HOME/.kde, $HOME can be /home/user if you use sudo/su.. 
<mornfall> (to have red widget background eg ;-))
<mornfall> "for the root's $HOME value"
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> you know what i mean :-)
<mornfall> ~root is clearer
<mornfall> hmm
<uniq> yes, i know what you mean. using KDEDIRS would be a nice way to do it..
<mornfall> i don't get why it's not done though, because i have rejected about 3-5 reports against adept already that they are not adept bug
<mornfall> there must be similar amount of reports in other places
<uniq> probably..
<uniq> have to go.. girlfriend back home.. needs attention. see you.
<DaSkreech> Out of sheer morbid joy Has anyone read Freenode's MOTD?
<Riddell> no
<DaSkreech> Pretty much has nothing ot do with anything
<Riddell> it depends on the server
<DaSkreech> I'm on brown
<DaSkreech> It's an Ad for DaVinci Code
<toma> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> seaLne: I need a paragraph from you about lugradio
<Riddell> toma: yo
<toma> i see bug 53917 is fixed but i can not find the package 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53917 in Ubuntu "Please sync digikam-doc 0.8.2-1 from Debian." [Untriaged,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53917
<toma> digikam-doc is not there
<omeow> Riddell, I noticed kaffeine doesn't appear to have working subtitles.
<crimsun> toma: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=digikam
<Riddell> toma: digikam-doc and digikamimageplugins-doc are in NEW, they'll need to be approved
<crimsun> toma: source needs to be NEWed, then it will build, then binaries need to be NEWed
<toma> allright. anything i should do?
<crimsun> sit tight :)
<toma> ow, ow, ow, that is difficult
<toma> Riddell: can you approve 53534 for the third time and end this soap?
<Riddell> done
<seaLne> Riddell: saying what? i'm not good at writing
<Riddell> seaLne: what you did there, who you spoke to, reactions from users, how the party went, anything
<seaLne> FP?
<seaLne> Riddell: first person?
<Riddell> seaLne: third
<seaLne> k
<Riddell> seaLne: to add to http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lugradio-article
<seaLne> ah right
<uniq> Riddell: s/Meredyth/Meredith/ in the article.
* seaLne is struggling
<Riddell> surely something interesting happened
<seaLne> yeah but i'm crap at writing
<seaLne> thats why my blog is so sparse :)
<omeow> Riddell, sho and me are having quite an interesting dialog with the Opera devs about KDE integration. I know I linked you to this thread before, but we've had some more responses.
<omeow> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=150913
<omeow> You're more than welcome to leave some comments too. Hopefully we can pursway they to integrate KDE support anyway. :)
<omeow> Also Riddell; my apostrophe problem didn't magically go away in 3.5.4 :)
<Tm_T> mooooh
<Tm_T> 3.5.4 still behaving bad here
<omeow> In what way? Suprisingly, I'm having no real bad problems tonight.
<Riddell>  /etc/kderc is being ignored
<Riddell> I've no idea why
<Tm_T> aah that explains a lot
<omeow> What does kderc do?
<Riddell> tells it to read /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<Tm_T> wallpaper gone, most of kwindeco settings ignored, konqueror settings partly ignored/fallen back to default...
<Tm_T> lot of issues here :p
<omeow> Really? I'm fortunately having none of that. :)
<Riddell> it only happens in dapper
<Riddell> it's evil
<Riddell> I've wasted a whole day on it and not got anywhere
<Tm_T> Riddell: sorry to hear that
<omeow> How come it only happens on dapper? Or is that dapper with 3.5.4?
<Riddell> dapper with 3.5.4
<Tm_T> anything I can do to help?
<Riddell> not that I can think of
<Tm_T> meh, then I keep compiling KDE4
<Tm_T> somehow I don't get account dialog work in kopete :p
<Riddell> you should make us some .debs
<Tm_T> yeah, I should
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw we need new kopete packages soon
<Tm_T> 'ICQ is "too old" again.'
<Tm_T> well, topic of #kopete says so
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> does that apply for 0.12.1 too?
<Tm_T> yes
<Riddell> mm
<Tm_T> that's "again" part :p
<Riddell> fancy doing an update for dapper-updates and edgy?
<Tm_T> I doubt I manage to do that, sorry
<Riddell> we'll just get hobbsee to do it :)
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> I really really hope I get good news next week when I see a doctor
<Riddell> me too
<Tm_T> if I can drop my medication and so, I will be able to start my comeback in weeks :)
<Tm_T> yes, that means I will be here annoying you all 24/7 ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-01
<omeow> Riddell, the zsnes package doesn't build. 
<omeow> err, it does build, I meant it crashes on startup.
<omeow> However, I just fetched the latest svn checkout, and now it works again.
<omeow> Are you against svn snapshot packages in edgy?
<Riddell> --> #ubuntu-motu
<omeow> What's that channel all about... *reads the topic*
<Riddell> where packages nobody cares about go to rest
<omeow> hehe
<bddebian> Riddell: HEY! :-)
* bddebian cares
<bddebian> omeow: There is a new merge for it, I'll check it out
<omeow> Oh, very cool. :)
<omeow> If it ftbfs for you, try a make clean, I had to do that too.
<Riddell> bddebian: :)
<bddebian> Not that anyone cares that I care, mind you :-)
<Tm_T> :p
<imbrandon> moins all
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya
<imbrandon> bddebian:  LOL [17:30]  <Kamion> severity: breaks-mdz-hardware <-- quote of the day ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<Tm_T> I think it's time to burn my brains with ET, so see you later ->
<imbrandon> ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<imbrandon> ok so whats up?
<gnomefreak> ok on dapper the default settings are messed up but on edgy they are not messed up but dapper loses teh vert. kubuntu-logo and the K button iirc
<imbrandon> with an upgrade from 353 to 354 is what your talking about >
<imbrandon> ?
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: not sure if its upgrade or fresh i didnt ask :(
<imbrandon> ahhh yea , i noticed that the kicker is a bit messed up on my brothers install ( looses clock , kmenu etc ) on upgrade but i havent had a chance to reporduce it
<imbrandon> from kde anything --> 354
<imbrandon> on dapper only
<gnomefreak> the guy i was working with said he didnt have ~/.kde/default-system-settings/kde-profile
<imbrandon> might just be a case of reinstalling k-d-s but i dont know
<imbrandon> i can look or poke Riddell later when he is arround though
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: ok but that doesnt make much sense unless it has soemthing to do with qt (not klibs)
<imbrandon> i'll load dapper in a vm and try to reporduce it regularly
<gnomefreak> im thinking the code for dapper and for edgy is same and depends on same libs 
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: well in the case i witnessed first hand all it was is that kicker lost its settings and the wallpaper and stuff was reset to kde defaults not kubuntu
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: i think its more of a case of default settings not code
<Riddell> I know
<imbrandon> err core code i should say, but the *rc files not being read ort installed or misplaced
<gnomefreak> i would have thought edgy would reproduce it though
<imbrandon> not nessesarly 
<imbrandon> ahhh Riddell is awake ;) heheh
<imbrandon> you know about it already ? okies
<gnomefreak> yeah he brought it up to us
<imbrandon> so no need for me to load a vm and test ? 
<Riddell> I have zero idea why
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<gnomefreak> its been bugging me all day ;)
<imbrandon> yea as i said i was vnc's into my brothers system yesterday and upgraded him to 354 ( he still runs dapper becouse he dosent know linux at all , i just converted him from windows )
<imbrandon> and noticed it
<imbrandon> i just reset his kicker etc and all was fine
<imbrandon> but i'll load a vm and see if i can pinn down exactly why later tongiht
<gnomefreak> bbiab dinner
<jjesse> evening jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hi
<Hobbsee> hi all
<imbrandon> moins ;)
<Hobbsee> anyone else getting more of "kopete is too old" bug?
<imbrandon> for icq ? yea
<imbrandon> i got it today
<imbrandon> jez i got like 50 convo's going LOL
<Hobbsee> right.  i wonder why
<Hobbsee> kde 127921
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 127921 in general "Contact status not correct updated after reconnect to internet" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127921
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Hobbsee> yay for two line bug fixes.
<Hobbsee> anyone here still on dapper, at the moment?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...amarok 1.4.2 beta1 hasnt broken anything major yet
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i'm on breezy with a horay kernel and kde 3.5.4 loaded from svn , does that count ?
<imbrandon> </sarcasim>
* imbrandon ducks
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahh...yeah...ish...
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm looking to see if the icq client too old bug is in the dapper kdenetwork packages as well
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: seeing as i want it fixed *before* they do the point release on it
* Hobbsee thumps imbrandon.  nasty of you, to suggest going for core dev tomorrow.
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how'd you know that having to ask for uploads was driving me bananas - as there are less people to ask to start off with.
<imbrandon> yea , but the kubuntu "team" is comming togather nice
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: indeed.  ready for edgy+1
* Hobbsee wants to get everyone trained up during this cycle, then do a spectacular edgy+1 thing.
<crimsun> well, you probably could get core-dev pretty easily
* imbrandon is serouisly thinking about going for MOTU at tomarrows meeting +1
<Hobbsee> crimsun: would i get it if i went tomorrow?
<crimsun> um..
<crimsun> I don't think I could answer that unless I were a brilliant physicist.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: but you do have an idea about it though
<crimsun> I think you stand a good chance.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right
<crimsun> I must be having key issues; I'll see if I can catch an admin in a few hours.
<Hobbsee> eek
<crimsun> (RE: bug 54742)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54742 in kde-guidance "Broken symlinks in kde-guidance-0.6.7-3ubuntu1" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54742
<Hobbsee> ah
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hi :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: where can i get the amarok package?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: heya.  package or source, and are you on i386?
<abattoir> amd64
<Hobbsee> abattoir: dont have it for that architecture yet.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i've got the sources on imbrandon's machine, but he's having trouble uploading things
<abattoir> so what's the fix for building it?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: we'll request a UVF exception for 1.4.2 i expect - not beta 2
<Hobbsee> seems nice though
<abattoir> Hobbsee: what must i change? (in the control/rules file) ?
<Hobbsee> dont remember sorry
<abattoir> hehe, ok then...
<abattoir> thanks
* Hobbsee could debdiff the changes, or just upload the source, once it gets fixed
<Hobbsee> !info ktorrent dapper
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<hendry>  /j bash
<danimo> moin
<Hobbsee> hi danimo!
<danimo> heya Hobbsee
<danimo> Hobbsee: did you upload amarok 1.4.2b1?
<danimo> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<Hobbsee> danimo: nope
<Hobbsee> danimo: needs a UVF exception
<Hobbsee> i have i386 binaries though
<danimo> UVF?
<Hobbsee> upstream version freeze exception
<Hobbsee> and i think i'll ask for that with 1.4.2 final
<danimo> Hobbsee: huh? is edgy already frozen?
<seaLne> for main yeah
<danimo> wow
<Hobbsee> danimo: main, yeah.
* Hobbsee just got something else uploaded.  yay!
<viviersf> :(
<viviersf> konqueror = bleh
<Hobbsee> viviersf: what's it done now?
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> well
<viviersf> it doesnt have a location bar any more
<viviersf> since i updated it yesterday
<viviersf> quite weird
<Hobbsee> ah
<viviersf> and like
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> you must see this
<viviersf> its like at the top :/
<viviersf> settings , Help , edit, view , tools
<viviersf> it alls just went insane :/
<Hobbsee> viviersf: you on dapper, by any chance?
<viviersf> yup
<viviersf> dont worry 
<viviersf> im not wanting help
<viviersf> im just saying
<viviersf> :P
<Hobbsee> viviersf: yeah, fair enough.  no, i want you to check a bug for me, if you can
<viviersf> yeh kewl
<Hobbsee> viviersf: can you connect to icq in kopete today?
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/54757
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54757 in kdenetwork "Kopete cannot connect to ICQ due to protocol changes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<viviersf> well
<viviersf> i can try 
<viviersf> hold on
<viviersf> just need to install it qui9ck\hmmf
<viviersf> i cant install it
<viviersf> cos like the mirrors are giving trouble again
<viviersf> prolly the buildd's
<Hobbsee> Lure_!!  hey you!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: whatever you do, dont reboot your machine without telling me, especially not until this compile is finished.
<imbrandon> heh ok np
<imbrandon> btw fix the inet problems
<imbrandon> its was a faulty dns entry
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, it looks faster :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> but yea i dont plan to reboot for ~24hours atleaste
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool.  kdenetwork takes forever to compile.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and i forgot to screen it, didnt i?  :P
<imbrandon> heh are you still connected ?
<imbrandon> i can check if its running
<imbrandon> if you are off
<Hobbsee> i'm connected
<Lure_> hi Hobbsee - back from vacation and stuck in my inbox ;-(
<Hobbsee> Lure_: hehe. enjoy :P
* Hobbsee pulls Lure_ back out of his inbox
<Hobbsee> Lure_: where'd you go on vac?
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/etc/apt$ ps ax|grep screen
<imbrandon>  5294 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep screen
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/etc/apt$                
<Lure_> Hobbsee: Corsica
<imbrandon> dont look like it
<Hobbsee> Lure_: nice!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, forgot to screen
<seaLne> ps ax|grep SCREEN
<seaLne> just to confuse you
<mornfall> grep -i is your friend
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall!
<mornfall> hi
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> hi Hobbsee :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hi
<imbrandon> moins all
<Tm_T> moin moin :)
<pygi> imbrandon, !
<imbrandon> heya pygi
<imbrandon> pygi: i got most of the trinity UI ripped last night
<pygi> how's the "in one day" UI? :)
<imbrandon> i should be able to bzr it in the next ~12 hours
<imbrandon> i would say
<pygi> oh, most
<pygi> hopefully you can bzr all :))
<imbrandon> yea there was one or two dialogs that was easyier just to "recreate"
<pygi>  oki, no worries ;)
<imbrandon> yea i can bzr it all, i just ripped most ( less 2 dialogs so far )
<pygi> finally :P
<imbrandon> and i just remade those with designer
<imbrandon> looks like we will have to adjust alot of it to kde4 anyhow ( mostly kde3 as is )
<imbrandon> but thats no biggie
<pygi> indeed
<Riddell> Hobbsee: anyone working on kopete ICQ fix?
<imbrandon> araik she was ( and had it uploaded or getting ready to upload to revu )
<imbrandon> afaik*
<Riddell> "kdenetwork 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 was ACCEPTED"  ah hah
<imbrandon> brb afk 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how about edgy?
<pygi> imbrandon, join, always join !
<Hobbsee> Riddell: me.  done.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :D
<Riddell> Hobbsee: even edgy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pitti  uploaded edgy, infinity uploaded dapper :)
<Riddell> 4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.1-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> you rock Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :D
<imbrandon> heheh ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: want to say that tomorrow at the meeting?
<Riddell> what meeting?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: tech board.  your later today
<Riddell> what are you going to do there?
<imbrandon> +core dev
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, you might be making the annoucement we discussed, and core dev.
* imbrandon hides
<Riddell> I could do yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are you going to?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I think so
* Hobbsee is technically still at dinner
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay :)
* Hobbsee just came to get her tax return stuff, but got sidetracked
<ubuntu> Hi
<Hobbsee> hi Ubugtu 
<Hobbsee> hi ubuntu 
<Hobbsee> darn tab completion
<ubuntu> Hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you could cheer for me w.r.t core dev at the meeting later, i'd appreciate that.  also, imbrandon is going for MOTU, i believe
* Hobbsee laughs evilly.  i'm one step closer to taking over kubuntu, ubuntu, then the world!!!  :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yup yup I am , and I asked him also ;)
<imbrandon> just finishing his sugestions to my wiki now ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: poke
<Hobbsee> imbrandon:poke back
<imbrandon> hrm i forgot, heh give me a sec to rember
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you reply to iwj?
<imbrandon> i never seen anything back from him, wonder if my spam filters ate it
<Riddell> he posted to ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> what did you send him?
<imbrandon> ohhh i rarely read that, will go look
<imbrandon> what i cc'd to you
<imbrandon> thats all
<imbrandon> what date on the -devel list so i can sanely grep it lol
<Riddell> sunday i think
<imbrandon> kk *looks*
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  more jabber trouble.
<imbrandon> ahh i see it now, and yea jabber is screwing up, wonder if its our kopete or jabber
* imbrandon looks into jabber from osx to test for a while
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i see his comments, but i dont think he understood what i was asking , did you read the email i sent him ( and cc'd you ) ?
<imbrandon> since ff is default in ubuntu it would be trivial to just add it to u-d-s 
<imbrandon> was my point , then that wouldent even get installed in the dirivitives
<imbrandon> ( as oposed to installing it as a dep of ff its self )
* imbrandon thought that was actualy the point of u-d-s and k-d-s
<Riddell> my understanding is that it has to be a dep of ff from the way its implemented
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's jabber.org
<imbrandon> ahhh ok so he just implemented it un-sanely instead of say how we do the amarok theme stuff
<imbrandon> should i just replay with something along those lines ( not confrontational but saying it would make everyones life easier just to make it part of a u-d-s implmentation )
<imbrandon> as with amarok or other apps 
<imbrandon> that and w.r.t. kde 3.5.{3,4} are either going to make -updates for the point release ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are we doing about arts for kde 3.5.4?  i tried downgrading, and still got the crash.
<hunger> Riddell: I have the same problem as Hobbsee.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it should work now
* hunger is so happy to get rid of arts in kde4.
<Riddell> it needs the latest libarts1-akode from kdemultimedia
* Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> right...yep?
<Hobbsee> thought i got that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, can you tell me which version is "latest" then please?
<Hobbsee> on cue, i get a kcrash dialog about artsd :P
<imbrandon> heh yea my brother updated too and said the crash went away but i dident ask him any more than that
<Riddell> dapper0.1
<Hobbsee> yay, my kopete hit the archive :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you updating the edgy ones at all?
* Hobbsee doesnt have the dapper ones installed.
<Riddell> ah, that's a good point
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe!
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell.  you must be losing your sanity.  we're working on the development release, okay?  :P
* Hobbsee notes that filing everything under miscellaneous is not a good idea during tax time.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> FOUND THEM!!!
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<jeroenvrp> ok, I'm going to test kde 3.5.4 - I heard there are some issues with it: anyone know which?
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: on edgy or dapper?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: on dapper
<Hobbsee> arts is buggered on edgy, seeing as someone forgot to fix it :P
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: you should be okay
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> thanks Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee goes off to finish the tax return stuff.
* Hobbsee has never actually used the dapper ones.
<jeroenvrp> btw I only see dapper
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp: its in edgy by default atm
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: off course :-)
<imbrandon> so if you have edgy ( not recomended for non developers ) you have 3.5.4 ;)
<jeroenvrp> I stay on dapper for a while
<imbrandon> good call ;)
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, don't remind me on tax stuff
<Ignite_> hrm, i have the KDE kubuntu repo in my sources.list, is there another repo with 3.5.4 or do i need to build from source?
<Ignite_> oh dear
<Ignite_> ah
<Ignite_> i was under the impression 3.5.4 had been released
<Ignite_> nvm
<Hobbsee> Ignite_: well...it sort of has
<Ignite_> ah
<Tm_T> well, 3.5.4 has issues in dapper
<Hobbsee> Ignite_: it's not officially released yet, but there's packages for it
<Ignite_> :(
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: which ones, and are they on the wiki somewhere?
<Ignite_> i will wait until its released :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no idea if there's list somewhere, but: somehow many KDE-related settings are ignored/fallen back to defaults
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: and that list is not a short one ;(
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ah yeah, i heard someone mention that
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: heh, yeah
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: prolly me, I've been barking about it here ;)
<Tm_T> also
<Tm_T> 00:39 < Riddell>  /etc/kderc is being ignored
<Tm_T> 00:39 < Riddell> I've no idea why
<Tm_T> :p
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tm_T> hmm, I forgot how I set konqueror to always show tabbar 
<imbrandon> !heartbeat
<ubotu> I know nothing about heartbeat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imbrandon> !info heartbeat
<ubotu> heartbeat: Subsystem for High-Availability Linux. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 475 kB, installed size 1600 kB
* Hobbsee wonders what two minute noodles taste like.
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> Hobbsee: don't
<Riddell> seriously, they're dangerous
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why so?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: they messed with my head, I had a stage of collapsing into bed at 7 in the evening on random days and the common factor was instant noodles
<Hobbsee> Riddell: eek!
<imbrandon> !find pbuttons
<ubotu> No packages matching 'pbuttons' could be found
* Hobbsee suspects that's a good thing, based on how much sleep she's currently getting :P
<imbrandon> !find pbbuttons
<ubotu> No packages matching 'pbbuttons' could be found
<imbrandon> grr
<imbrandon> !find buttons
<ubotu> No packages matching 'buttons' could be found
<imbrandon> what package is the pbbuttons in ? anyone know
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the one that always fails on boot?  no idea
<Hobbsee> !info pbuttonsd edgy
<ubotu> Package pbuttonsd does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> !info pbbuttonsd edgy
<ubotu> pbbuttonsd: PBButtons daemon to handle special hotkeys of Apple computers. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.7.5-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 500 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that one?  ^
<imbrandon> heh probably fails on boot becouse its power book buttons 
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> iv'e got that package installed too - and i'm certainly not running a powerbook
<imbrandon> heh well someone files a bug agains xserver and it should be files on that
<imbrandon> http://launchpad.net/bugs/54782
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54782 in heartbeat "fails to install " [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<imbrandon> err 
<imbrandon> not that one
<imbrandon> http://launchpad.net/bugs/54781
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54781 in xorg-server "Terrible keyboard performance on PPC" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<imbrandon> 54781 should be against pbbuttonsd not xorg
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: change it then?
<imbrandon> and i have no idea why you have it installed if you dont have an apple ;)
* imbrandon is scared to touch x bugs in malone due to the X-Swat stuff ;) hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: looks to be an alternative to laptop-mode-tools.  dunno
* Hobbsee changes it
<imbrandon> i also asked for more info
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to take a nap before TB , see yall in a few hours
* Hobbsee triages kde bugs instead, but should be sleeping
<imbrandon> hehe i triaged my few for the day 
<imbrandon> heh , gnight
<Hobbsee> yay for bug triage on kdebase.
* Hobbsee searches for "close" and "fixed"
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: three hoorays for you :)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: :)
* Hobbsee sees a very bizarre bug.  41651
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want to check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/44920 - doubt it's got anything to do with the dapper kde 3.5.4 problems...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44920 in kdebase "KDEROOTHOME set incorrectly; user settings ignored" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<imbrandon> [07:52]  <imbrandon> there should really be a drop down as to what distro ( breezy / dapper / edgy ) is being used when the bug happens
<imbrandon> [07:52]  <imbrandon> since the "supported" overlaps and the bugs are filed agains the source ( no version )
<imbrandon> ^^ Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true.  however we're only trying to fix the bugs in edgy, unless they're major
<imbrandon> yea but that would cut down on alot of "needs info" 
<jjesse> i've never really understand how that works
<jjesse> bugs get fixed only in the next release?
<seaLne> when i filed a bug recently i managed to do it against edgy
<imbrandon> seaLne: yea but not easlily
<imbrandon> anyhow i got to sleep hehehe
<imbrandon> gnight
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: well, it's the idea of unstable/stable.  and seeing that some bugfixes also introduce new bugs
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 44920 is fixed in edgy
<Hobbsee> bug 44920
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44920 in kdebase "KDEROOTHOME set incorrectly; user settings ignored" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44920
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you close it then?
<jjesse> don't forget tomorrow is a hug day :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: oh yay.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nope, please go ahead
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you volunteering to go thru the lists?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :) just did.  how's the artsd fixing going?
<jjesse> well try to go through some of them
<Hobbsee> jjesse: cool.  i do have a vague plan on how to go thru those bugs, if anyone's interested
<Hobbsee> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-2ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 808 kB
<jjesse> Hobbsee: made the change on RestrictedFormats per your reuqest yesterday
<Hobbsee> jjesse: :) thankyou :)
* Hobbsee hugs jjesse for fixing the doco :)
<jjesse> Riddell: per bug 48525  i have recreated new release notes and uploaded them to svn can you read them and make sure they address that bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48525 in kubuntu-docs "Problems with Dapper Release Notes for Kubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48525
<Hobbsee> jjesse: figured it was worth fixing, and changing the doco.  may as well have apps that work, after all
<jjesse> what a novel idea, having apps that work :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: hehe!
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jjesse> official ubuntu book comes out august 4, 2006 go preorder your copy :)
<jjesse> currently ranked on amazon #10,943 :)
<Riddell> jjesse: added to my TODO list
<Riddell> O'Reilly gave me a free copy of Ubuntu Hacks the other day
<jjesse> yeah was it any good?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: what probably would be helpful was if a group of people went thru all the bugs, and anything that looks like you need a high order developer (ie, one who knows everything) to fix, add to a wiki page somewhere.  that splits the "already fixed" bugs, the "simple to fix" bugs, and the "i really have no clue about these, but someone else should" type bugs - often which will need to be filed upstream anyway.
<Hobbsee> they mentioned that at slug, actually
<jjesse> some form of sub page of the bugsquad or something?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: small report of the upgrade process from kde 3.5.3 to 3.5.4 on dapper:
<Hobbsee> jjesse: wherever.  and bring it up in the meeting, subscribe me to it, or whatever
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: hmm?
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: shoot :)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: in my spare time :)
<jeroenvrp> 1. kdebase-data had files that were also in kcontrol, so I had to use the dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<Hobbsee> jjesse: hehe, of course :)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: got a list of those files?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'm just knowing that you'll be the one who's around when they're all triaging, while i'll be at uni or asleep
<jeroenvrp> 2. kaffeine and kalzium had the same problems, allthough that was fixed with apt-get upgrade -f
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: "some problems" is useless :P
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: I need exact errors
<Hobbsee> do you have a dpkg log of all this or something?  like, a pastebin of it?
<jeroenvrp> 3. kdebindings-java libdcop3-java libkde3-java libqt3-java will not upgrade, cant find why
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: yes one moment
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I'm sorry, can't find it anymor
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> well 3) is easy, I never built kdebindings
<Riddell> 2) I've no idea about and 1) I should be able to fix with that information
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jeroenvrp> 2. I can remember that kaffeine-xine had some overlap with kaffeine
<jeroenvrp> sorry
<jeroenvrp> next time I will try to log it
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: but those bindings are build
<jeroenvrp> adept want to update, but when I go there they are held
<jeroenvrp> i will uninstall them
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: more useful to do that with apt-get - adept doesnt show how they break
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: you can still find otu what it's complaining over
<Hobbsee> um, does anyone know what happened to kdetv in dapper, or is MoM on drugs?
<Hobbsee> s/dapper/debian/
<jeroenvrp> ah I see what the problem with the bindings is
<jeroenvrp> it want to install 3.5.2
<jeroenvrp> kdebindings-java 3.5.4 wants libdcop3-java, libkde3-java and libqt3-java 3.5.4, but the latter 3 are not there, only the 3.5.2 ones
* Hobbsee headdesks.
<Hobbsee> i dont believe this...
<jeroenvrp> so kdebindings-java should be removed from the repos
<jeroenvrp> from 3.5.4 repos that is
<Hobbsee> all manual merges suck.
* Hobbsee fixes one.  yay.
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<danimo> Hobbsee: are you using it actively?
<danimo> Hobbsee: or did you just see it failing?
<Hobbsee> danimo: hmmm?
<danimo> Hobbsee: kdetv, didn't you complain about it?
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahh.  it's listed on the merge-o-matic, but i cant seem to find the debian version it recognises.
<danimo> Hobbsee: merge-o-matic?
<Hobbsee> danimo: yes.  keybuk wrote it, it's a tool for helping out merges
<danimo> ah, ok
<Hobbsee> between edgy and debian sid
<jeroenvrp> indeed, I can confirm the problems with the personal settings
<jeroenvrp> kcontrol seems to wotk btw
<jeroenvrp> allthough sometimes out of the blue the personalizer pops up
<jeroenvrp> sometimes. is while starting
<jeroenvrp> lets start again
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> see you all for the meeting, i expect
<jeroenvrp> ok that is gone
<jeroenvrp> also konqueror settings are gone
<jeroenvrp> incl the adblock filters
<jeroenvrp> mmm only the adblock filters and the default profile
<jeroenvrp> also all khotkeys are gone
<jeroenvrp> only preset-actions are left
<Riddell> that's all down to kubuntu-default-settigns not being read
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does that just happen to the dapper people?  i havent noticed my k-d-s stuff gone
<Riddell> it's dapper only
<Riddell> there's no reason for it, the package is the same as in edgy.  it's insane
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's what i thought
<jeroenvrp> but why doesnt readt my personal settings anymore
<jeroenvrp> I mad a lot of modifications
<jeroenvrp> mad=made
<jeroenvrp> it is must worst
<hunger> Any progress on the edgy/arts crashes yet?
<jeroenvrp> when I change e.g. the style from plastik to lipstik, it goes back to plastik after aprox. 15 min
<rouzic> Hi all
<jeroenvrp> sorry, but I? going back 3.5.3
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: thanks for your feedback though, it's been useful
<Tm_T> jeroenvrp: you're not alone ;)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: hopefully you will be able to fix those settings-issue 
<Tm_T> Riddell: I prolly move to edgy tomorrow, unless you need someone as testdummy in dapper
<Riddell> Tm_T: do it
<Tm_T> aye sit
<Tm_T> sir
<Hobbsee> Riddell: [00:29]  <hunger> Any progress on the edgy/arts crashes yet?
* Hobbsee wants notifications back!
* Hobbsee bangs her fist on the table like a little kid :P
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: why you don't use alsa(player) ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: to get notifications?
<Tm_T> yes, I haven't been using arts since... dunno, ever
<Tm_T> I made a script which I use as external player
<Tm_T> dunno if it's optimal way but it works
<Tm_T> alsaplayer -d plug:dmix -l 0.5 -i text -q $*
<Tm_T> actually I should not need dmix anymore, have to test if it works
<Tm_T> without it I mean
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Tm_T> yess! hdmix o/
<Tm_T> lovely
<freeflying|away> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> freeflying|away: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: scim-pinyin FTBFS, due to the change of scim  :)
<freeflying> Riddell: can I send you the debdiff using DCC now?
<Riddell> freeflying: not DCC, but web or e-mail sure
<freeflying> Riddell: sent out ,thanks
<hunger> Riddell: Any progress on the edgy/arts crashes yet?
* hunger appologizes for being such a pita but those crash windows are really annoying.
<Riddell> hunger: new kdemultimedia uploaded some minutes ago
<hunger> Riddell: THANKS!
<hunger> Riddell: I saw you will be at akedemy:-)
<hunger> Riddell: Maybe I won't miss you there... I still owe you the beer I promissed you for when we meet at fosdem.
<Riddell> freeflying: uploaded
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's that kdebase-data upgrade on dapper
<Riddell> adds a Replaces on kcontrol
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> you mean it should fix those configure issues?
<Tm_T> anyway, I'll look at it after sauna ->
<Riddell> allee: what is ITA and RFP?
<Riddell> request for package
<Riddell> intend to ...?
<mornfall> adopt
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> hi abattoir_, how's the code?
<allee> Riddell: 'Interest To Adapt' (for orphaned pkgs) and 'Request for Package'
<allee> module typing error as usual ;)
<Riddell> allee: was referring to the kat bug
<Riddell> might be an idea to just remove kat, which is what hunger suggested doing in ubuntu
<allee> Riddell: bug # ?
<Riddell> hmm, I can't find it now
<Riddell> it was in my e-mail
<Riddell> dunno, lost it :(
<jjesse> Edgy will be Kubuntu X.XX??  what is the X.XX like dapper is 6.06
<Riddell> 6.10
<allee> Riddell: kat is a strange peace ;)  2 ITP one ITA, 2 commits in kde-extras (dec 2005), never uploaded.  kat.mandriva.com unavailable currently.  Launchpad has 2 bugs.  Any special reason to remove it?  (I've never used cat)
<allee> fabo: ^^^
<Riddell> allee: development on Kat seems to have stopped in favour of strigi
<Riddell> strigi is in debian and sync requested for ubuntu
<allee> yeah fabo pkged strigi.  fabo is case you see kat as a dead end too, maybe this should be mentioned in wnpp too.
<crimsun> someone please SMS hobbsee, please
<Riddell> crimsun: why?
<crimsun> she's up for core-dev
<Riddell> oh, meeting
<imbrandon_zZz> Riddell: [15:06]  <Keybuk> (if somebody can ping hobbsse, please do so)
<crimsun> imbrandon_zZz: sorry, I've been in conferences all day
<Riddell> sent
<crimsun> thanks
<imbrandon> np crimsun Riddell helped with my wiki a bit
<crimsun> ok, great. G'luck!
<imbrandon> thanks ;) i'll need it , i'm going on 4 hours sleep 
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> JUST woke up
<jjesse> core dev is for main access right?
<Riddell> yes
<jjesse> Riddell: if you get a chacne can you review my updated release notes (http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/index.html) for bug 48525
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48525 in kubuntu-docs "Problems with Dapper Release Notes for Kubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48525
<Riddell> jjesse: probably tomorrow, keep poking me please
<jjesse> Riddell: np started working on edgy release notes today
<Riddell> great :)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hwo'd y
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how'd you do?
<imbrandon> not up[ yet
<crimsun> he's up next, I think.
<imbrandon> i'm next
* imbrandon is still wakin up
<imbrandon> brb gonna grab a soda before they call me
<Hobbsee> crimsun: did they do core people yet?
<crimsun> better wake up fast, because TB is in the grilling mood today.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: yes
<crimsun> just ping in after imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: oh craup
<Hobbsee> *crap
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: ;P
<Hobbsee> crimsun: define the grilling mood?
<omeow> So... nvidia's driver won't work on edgy because it doesn't support the latest version of xorg, and we are forced to switch renderaccel off. 
<imbrandon> lots of questions but nothing out of the norm it dosent seem to me
<omeow> Is edgy going to be released in a state where it needs to have renderaccel turned off or will it be released after nvidia releases a new driver?
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<crimsun> the questions today have been fairly extensive
<crimsun> both gauvain and michael have been grilled
<Hobbsee> great
<Hobbsee> did they get thru though?
<crimsun> (hope you have your wiki page done!)
<crimsun> michael (azeem) is still in-progress
<crimsun> gauvain was approved
<Hobbsee> crimsun: cool.   wasnt much to change from MOTU, that i can see.  the goals havent changed.
* Hobbsee wonders why she didnt get a ping
<Riddell> Hobbsee: because your phone was off
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh...yes, i'm good at turning it off while fast asleep.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and i turned it off last night on autopilot
<Hobbsee> so even though the alarm on it went off, i must have switched it off
<Hobbsee> good, enough time for a shower. i have to get to uni on time today.
<Hobbsee> dont let them finish without me :P
<crimsun> you have probably four minutes.
<crimsun> imbrandon: you have a wiki page that documents your plans for universe, no? You should point TB to that.
<imbrandon> yes
<Hobbsee> i'm back :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yay!!!!
* Hobbsee immediately assigns all the universe bugs to imbrandon 
<imbrandon> gahhh
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> yay !
<crimsun> imbrandon: of course you can just reassign them to Hobbsee once she gains ubuntu-core-dev privs.
<imbrandon> hahahahaha
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> thanks guys ( everyone ) for the kind words and cheering
<Hobbsee> hehe
<allee> imbrandon: congrats!
<imbrandon> allee: thanks
* pygi decides not to congratulate to imbrandon ;)
<imbrandon> hahah too late you already did
<imbrandon> ;)
<pygi> ergh, damn it, I knew I forgot something :P
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<crimsun> feel free to ping me; I'll attempt to shift my schedule a bit so that kubuntu stuff can be pushed in as quickly as possible.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's fun today :P
* Riddell sends Hobbsee off to uni
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have to eat first, otherwise i'll crash.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: at least we now have a clearer policy for what's needed to get into -core-dev
<toma> food is overrated
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true.  they might actually fix it too.
<Hobbsee> toma: not when the lack of it makes you dizzy, pass out, hot/cold/hot/cold constantly, or sends your depth perception crazy.  among other things.
<toma> food is underrated
<Riddell> toma: except fresh home made hummous, that's not overrated at all
<Hobbsee> hehe
<toma> hummous?
<toma> chocolate mousse?
<Hobbsee> toma: unforurtunately, i tend to run with that, which makes it very problematic when i've been using up a lot of energy - i simply run out :P
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-02
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what the heck was going on in the background when you called me?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I had the radio on :)
<Riddell> actually internet streaming so it would probably have been directly into skype
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh...couldnt hear much of you - in fact, if i hadnt recognised your voice, wouldnt have known it was you.
<Hobbsee> yep
<toma> Riddell: when is a new meeting?
<Hobbsee> toma: next wednesday, 2100ut
<Hobbsee> c
<toma> in 8 days, right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> we need to tell fridge
<toma> oki
* Hobbsee wonders why the world is moving.
<toma> because it is turning?
<Hobbsee> spinning, i mean
<kwwii_> Riddell: I will be going on vacation until the developer sprint so I might not make it to the meeting
<Riddell> kwwii_: ok
<Riddell> kwwii_: do we have a timescale for getting artwork into edgy?
<kwwii_> Riddell: I told Jane and Matt about it as well
<kwwii_> Riddell: well, pretty much the same stuff that is on the wiki (the spec)
<kwwii_> I guess that most stuff we finally be included at the sprint
<kwwii_> Riddell: of course, we could put stuff in now, to test, etc....I have a lot of stuff done
<kwwii_> to be honest, I have been scared to install edgy on my laptop :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: now come on, it's not that broken.
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: :P
<Hobbsee> besides, breakage is fun.
<kwwii_> that is the thing, I do not know how broken it is, but I have heard things, and when I hear things and think of ppc, I "just say no" :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: ooh, ppc.  lovely.
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: i hear things are really broken there
<kwwii_> lol
<omeow> =/
<omeow> renderaccel off is so slow
<Hobbsee> omeow: fix it?
<omeow> I can see the sentences in konversation being rendered.
<omeow> How do you expect me to fix it? I don't work at nvidia, I don't have the nvidia driver source and I can't code. :)
<omeow> I'm just mentioning a problem.
<omeow> problem appears to be that the nvidia driver doesn't support the latest abr or whatever the module/extension thing was. 
<Riddell> kwwii_: you don't need to update to edgy to upload artwork
<kwwii_> Riddell: so how are we going to do this, this time?
<kwwii_> :-)
<Riddell> send me new kubuntu-default-settings packages preferably
<Riddell> but otherwise just a URL to the artwork would work
<kwwii_> Riddell: I will set up pbuild on my laptop, and with, once again, a bit of help I can make a package. Please understand that because I only build packages 2 or 3 times a year that I might need a nudge here and there :-)
<Riddell> kwwii_: I don't think it even needs a pbuilder, just wget the source from archive.ubuntu.com, dpkg-source -x *dsc to extract, modify, dch -i to add a changelog and debuild to build
* toma has played all weekend with pbuilder
<kwwii_> Riddell: cool, I will put something together soon (once I am somewhat happy with it)
<Hobbsee> toma: did you win?
<Hobbsee> toma: i guess if you did, if you said played, not fought with
<toma> in the end yes
<kwwii_> everyone should check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas and tell me which wallpaper they like best
* Hobbsee waits for the food to kick in
<kwwii_> Riddell: so, how does the development process of edgy work? when are the next official builds?
<toma> Hobbsee: i've got to pbuilders for edgy and dapper with an autosync of the results to http://kubuntu.omat.nl
<toma> s/to/two/
<toma> and learned a lot ;-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: i like the flower pic, actually.  
<Riddell> kwwii_: we have daily CD builds, Knot testing CDs are every two to three weeks
<kwwii_> in some ways, I am learning that there is a different way of making linux than the way suse does/did it
<Hobbsee> if not, the newtest stuff also looks nice
* Hobbsee thinks there's been too much bubbles, based on user feedback
<Riddell> kwwii_: but people like Hobbsee do daily dist-upgrades and get the latest stuff each day
<Hobbsee> toma: nice
* Hobbsee is crazy.  yes.
<kwwii_> hehe, so she only uses xterm and command line based utilities on a daily basis?
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: i've yet to lose X, although i think i dist-upgraded and waited till the right time.
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: lost ethernet for a day or so though
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: that was interesting
* Riddell likes newtest5c.png
<kwwii_> the X part, and the networking part, is what always fscks up on ppc
<kwwii_> and the mouse as well
<kwwii_> x works but the mouse and/or keyboard does not work
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> bye all
<kwwii_> I'll post larger versions of those pics somewhere (can't really put them on the wiki)
<kwwii_> I am using newtest5.png, and it is pretty nice...better than you would think, looking at it at small sizes
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/edgyWallpaper.tar.gz
<kwwii_> has all the new color variants of the wave form wallpaper
<RadiantFire> i like newtest5b.png the best
<Riddell> RadiantFire: bah, blue
<RadiantFire> i like blue!
<RadiantFire> blue is my favorite color
<RadiantFire> blame it on my parents for painting my ceiling blue when I was a child
<Riddell> I'm still not convinced by newtest5.png, 5c remains my favourite
<RadiantFire> for some reason the color gradiation seems more jarring in the light purple
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> I could make the outer color in the gradient a bit closer to the inner one
<kwwii_> remeber that those are just ideas, not final works
<kwwii_> s/remeber/remember
<kwwii_> blue is boring
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> ok, about time for bed here
<kwwii_> night
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi again all, hi Riddell 
<RadiantFire> Hobbsee: u still there?
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: yes
<hunger> Any news on the edgy/arts crashes with the new kde?
<Hobbsee> hunger: i saw updates, apparently Riddell fixed it.  i'm still getting sigseiv's though
<omeow> Haven't had any crashes yet. What do you have problems with?
<hunger> Riddell said he had uploaded a new kdemultimedia to fix that problem, but I have not seen the updates yet.
<Hobbsee> hunger: i downloaded them off the gb mirrors a few hours ago
<hunger> omeow: kde354's artsd crashes all the timep
<omeow> Oh, I guess I don't get crashes because I don't use arts.
<hunger> Hobbsee: They are on kubuntu.rog, aren't they?
<Hobbsee> hunger: dunno.  oh, actually...yeah...
<Hobbsee> hunger: i thought they'd been downloaded from main
<hunger> Hobbsee: I do not understand why that stuff is not in main either:-(
<Hobbsee> hunger: it can take a while to get thru
<Hobbsee> hunger: oo.o got upgraded again - that keeps the buildds busy
<omeow> I think I just found a bug in openoffice.
<Hobbsee> omeow: i'm sure there are many :P
<omeow> If you have a table at the start of your document, and you want to select all text (pressing ctrl+a), only the first cell of the table is selected, if you press it again, all the text from the table is selected, but it never selects any text outside the table.
<omeow> Shouldn't select all, select all text in your document, not just the table? :)
* hunger wonders why hobbsee gets the arts fixes while he has to wait.
<omeow> she's a girl
<Hobbsee> hunger: it's not fixed.
<Hobbsee> hunger: i'm still getting the crashes
<Hobbsee> omeow: yeah, that too.
<omeow> :)
<hunger> Hobbsee: Oh, then I might have those fixes, too;-)
<danimo> moin!
<Hobbsee> hi danimo!
<Hobbsee> hunger: hehe
<hunger> omeow: So what? Being a girl helps in online games, but it shouldn't matter with apt:-)
<danimo> hi Hobbsee :)
<hunger> hi danimo.
<omeow> You'd be supprised. ;)
<Hobbsee> 66720340ce6c832e674f72fb59a91205
<Hobbsee> 66720340ce6c832e674f72fb59a91205
<omeow> Thanks for your serial number!
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: heh.
<Hobbsee> omeow: it's not a serial number
<omeow> I know. 
<omeow> Just joking.
<Hobbsee> hunger: it does help for a few other things :P
* danimo feels like being hit by a truck
<Hobbsee> omeow: md5sums of debian and ubuntu kiwi .orig.tar.gz's
<hunger> Hobbsee: I sure hope so... There must be some advantage to counter the higher live expectancy:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: hehe
<hunger> Hmmm... somebody seems to be creaping through LP, closing my bugreports.
* hunger wonders where the mails about those changes got stuck again.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: hm, why kiwi?
* ajmitch thought that was already synced
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it's listed as a manual merge.  yeah, it just got synced
<ajmitch> I saw it in my daily bug mail
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes, you who's subscribed to evertying
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> or just the ubuntu-bugs mailing list
<Hobbsee> or that
<Hobbsee> mailing lists are evil.
<ajmitch> there's only ~80K emails in that folder
<Tm_T> 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted' and ' ... universe' is all I need with adgy?
<Tm_T> edgy even
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Tm_T> ugh, upgrade ->
<pygi> raphink, poke :)
<raphink> pong pygi
<pygi> raphink, this bug has debdiff, lsb-base is in main, and the debdiff seems sane,so why not commit?
<pygi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/14918
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14918 in kdebase "kdm is missing dependency on lsb-base" [High,Confirmed]  
<raphink> pygi: hmm ok
<raphink> I have to add that to my TODO list
<pygi> raphink, thanks :)
<pygi> raphink, I suggest you test this prior to doing any action
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<pygi> raphink, the bug is from dapper beta, perhaps this is fixed in edgy
<raphink> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you getting a new version of kde-systemsettings in anytime soon?
<Hobbsee> darn, the call to dinner.  better not make the parents more angry today than they already are
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/45130
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45130 in kde-systemsettings "[Esc]  "kills" the modules" [Medium,Fix committed]  
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, Sime's done a bunch of changes that I need to look at when I get a second
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, cool.  i wont commit this patch then.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you could just put it in without checking the changes or something :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we should poke Sime to get it in "upstream"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that too.
* Hobbsee is at dinner.
* Hobbsee could go wireless now though :)
<Hobbsee> but not while watching tv.
<viviersf> Riddell, do you know konqueror has no location bar anymore ?
<omeow> Are you sure you didn't accidently switched it off?
<omeow> I have one.
<Riddell> viviersf: using 3.5.4?
<viviersf> dapper Riddell 
<viviersf> since an update 2 days ago
<viviersf> it all went weird
<Riddell> viviersf: and you're not using 3.5.4?
<viviersf> erm hold
<viviersf> lemme see
<viviersf> 3.5.2
<Riddell> do you have kubuntu-default-settings installed?
<viviersf> lol no
<viviersf> i have impi-default-settings
<viviersf> but
<viviersf> its like
<viviersf> what would that have to do with the menus and location bar going nuts
<Riddell> well kubuntu-default-settings has the konqueror layout in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<Riddell> and /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc which is a modified /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc
<Riddell> but I've no idea what could have changed for you to suddenly mess it up
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> the other pc has kubuntu-default-settings installed
<viviersf> and its konqueror is like that also
<viviersf> the menus at top also moved
<viviersf> :/
<viviersf> ah hold on
<viviersf> i have an idea
<viviersf> bleh
<viviersf> i dunno
<Riddell> is anything else in impi-default-settings taking effect?
<viviersf> no
<viviersf> all is fine
<viviersf> just konqueror
<viviersf> it worked on friday
<viviersf> and monday i updated it
<viviersf> and it happed
<viviersf> *happened
<Riddell> any idea what was in the update?
<viviersf> im gonna look hold on
<Riddell> could also try  rm ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/ ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc -r
<viviersf> that doesnt work
<viviersf> well nothing that should affect konqueror changed the weekend
<imbrandon> hrm that is strange
<imbrandon> i just booted my dapper
<imbrandon> still with 352 on it
<imbrandon> and noting weird
<imbrandon> nothing*
<imbrandon> given it is ppc, but it should be the same 
<imbrandon> its a normal kubuntu install with no kubuntu.org packages
<viviersf> is it updated ?
<imbrandon> yup upto the minute
<imbrandon> just made sure
<viviersf> :/
<viviersf> im gonna check the kubuntu meta package
<viviersf> maby something i removed caused this
<imbrandon> whats impi-d-s ?
<viviersf> its kubuntu-desktop-settings
<viviersf> with modified images
<viviersf> etc
<viviersf> nothing major
<imbrandon> hum i'm out of ideas then ;(
<viviersf> yawell
<viviersf> :(
<viviersf> konqueror is usable 
<viviersf> just not very nice
<Riddell> only KDE related change in the updates is kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> does someone want to send me some warmth?
* Hobbsee is frozen solid!
<Riddell> it's all cold here now too
<Riddell> you've already missed the Scottish summer
<viviersf> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> heh its ummm 29 here atm
* Hobbsee notes that the developer conference, if it's in the northern hemisphere, would be in winter.
<imbrandon> dead of winter
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon votes for kansas city 
<imbrandon> lol
<viviersf> why ?
<viviersf> cos you wanna stay at home ?
<imbrandon> becouse i live there silly ;)
<viviersf> lazy american :P
<viviersf> *runs*
<imbrandon> i havent been to any yet and that would be the easiest to get to ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<viviersf> it must just be here in south africa man
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> heh
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> :P
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: OP ABUSE!
<Hobbsee> :D
<imbrandon> shush ;)
<imbrandon> hahaha 
* Hobbsee got told off for doing that :(
<imbrandon> anyhow /me gets back to ummm well not back to anything, workin on something , was watchin dr who
<imbrandon> told off for doing what ?
<viviersf> look here @ Riddell :
<viviersf> kaffeine/fileopen.svg:   sodipodi:docbase="/home/jr/kubuntu"
<viviersf> .... lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: random removing.  some goose thinks it's a kick, and therefore gets offended about it.
<imbrandon> ahh i wasent gonna remove anyone, i was just teasin a bit ;)
<Riddell> viviersf: inkscape is spying on me
<viviersf> lol
<imbrandon> LOL @ Riddell
<Hobbsee> hehe
<viviersf> just now its gonna send us your passwords
<viviersf> :P
<imbrandon> rootkit
* Hobbsee looks for Riddell's passphrase
<imbrandon> in an svg lol
<Hobbsee> ah yep, this one...
<imbrandon> i bet its rj
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee almost typed her passphrase into a window in kopete by accident once.  oops!
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> i did a long time ago in IRC ( few months ) had to change it very quickly, good thing i only use that passs for irc ;)
<imbrandon> it was in #gentoo or #suse , dont rember wich one but it was a busy chan i i typed quote nickserv <pass> without a slash
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> i've pastebinned my IRC password before by accident
<imbrandon> hahha
<Hobbsee> passphrase is rather more important
<viviersf> lol !
<imbrandon> classic
<viviersf> thats funny
<Hobbsee> i'd pasted a log - and had gotten booted, so had to ghost my client in the middle
<Hobbsee> had to change a whole lot of passwords very quickly :)
<Hobbsee> *:(
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> chmj!
<chmj> hey andrew
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<chmj> so so .. 
<chmj> your side ?
<ajmitch> alright
<ajmitch> what's new?
<chmj> nothing much 
<chmj> same old hacking 
<ajmitch> fun
<chmj> yup!
* ajmitch is still doing the same as well :)
<chmj> sweet 
<cain__> bleh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> all right there, viviersf?
<viviersf> yeh
<viviersf> cheap network cards just irritate me
<viviersf> cos they make my pc freeze
<viviersf> k
<viviersf> i fixed the location bar thing
<viviersf> im an idiot
<viviersf> :/
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> what was it ?
<Tm_T> hmmh
<viviersf> erm
<Tm_T> I don't seem to find any Kubuntu guide related to printers
<viviersf> i renamed a file
<viviersf> and didnt change it to the new name in the one config :/
<mhb> good afternoon
<Hobbsee> hi mhb 
<mhb> I've seen the "MP3 support not installed" feature in Edgy for the first time ... a great thing indeed!
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah, it is nice :)  i even fixed it so it was actually usable :)
<imbrandon> thank Riddell for that one ;) ( and a few bug fixes from Hobbsee to make it work hehe )
<Hobbsee> :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: (well, it didn't work here, probably because I pressed it too many times)
<mhb> Hobbsee: (somehow one apt-get instance got stuck and I had to kill it)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: that could have been adept silently dieing ?
<mhb> I think it calls apt-get directly ... at least kdesu says that
<Hobbsee> mhb: err....
* Hobbsee thought Riddell reverted it back to being adept batch install
<imbrandon> kdesu calling apt-get ? why not sudo ? heh
<Riddell> it calls adept-batch if it's there, else synaptic, else apt-get
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's ment to be GUI
<imbrandon> ahh right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: technically, it still is.  you never see a konsole window :P
<imbrandon> eek umm Riddell did you say the kderc thing was supose to be fixed for dapper ?
<imbrandon> i just dist upgraded and got a normal kde desktop not a kubuntu one ( dapper clean install to kde 354 )
<imbrandon> heh goog thing there is no kde bug 354 becosue ubugu just went nuts
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> imbrandon: no, I said it's broken and I have no idea why
<Riddell> but maybe you misheard me :)
<imbrandon> ahh yea probbly hear / read wrong , okies
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe.  but cant you fix anything?
<Riddell> 5555sdd
<Riddell> tsk
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: try using your fingers on the keyboard, not your toes.
<abattoir> Riddell, imbrandon, Hobbsee: hi :)
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir!
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry, was asleep.... yesterday :P
<Hobbsee> yay, one more merge done.
<abattoir> Riddell: i'd stay i've almost caught up w/ Kamion(and he said he still had a couple of updates)...
<abattoir> *I'd say
<imbrandon> heya abattoir
<abattoir> Riddell: i just have to figure something out... otherwise i think it is functional....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would a package go into dapper-updates, if the only update was including the .po files?
<Hobbsee> well, the patch for .pot files?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the package?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ksensors
<Riddell> that's not in main so there's not much point
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right. there's a bug report for it.
* Hobbsee might fix that in edgy, anyway
<Riddell> since rosetta doesn't do universe translations at the moment
<Riddell> but yeah, do it in edgy
<Tm_T> hmm, what is /usr/share/applnk/.hidden 
<Tm_T> I mean, many .desktop files of kcontrol package goes there
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: holy sugar that mirror is fast!
<jjesse> join #ubuntu-bugs
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: lol yea thats what i was tellling you ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :)  and the machine isnt throwing gcc errors either.  i've been utilising it a lot tonight :)
<imbrandon> me too 
<imbrandon> lol
<jjesse> today is a hug day, help squash kubuntu bugs :)
<imbrandon> jjesse: been working all night ( well some of it ) at it ;)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'm doing it.  and merging, which squashes bugs as well.  and creates more bugs.
<jjesse> YAY!!!!
<Hobbsee> and i dont have to upload imbrandon's stuff anymore.  yay!  :)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> jjesse: currently i'm fixing bug 54919
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54919 in ksensors "ksensors has no template in Rosetta for Dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54919
<imbrandon> yey i get to upload my own ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you know how to?
<imbrandon> dput
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> and it ftbfs.  great.
<jjesse> Hobbsee: did you get main rights at the meeting yesterday?
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> jjesse: not yet, but she will someday soon ;)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nope
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why am i getting this?  http://rafb.net/paste/results/G7RKyB43.html  I'm followign the packaging guide
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the admin directory is too old
<Riddell> tell upstream to use a newer one
<Riddell> and don't bother with .pot for the time being
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do i tell them that?
<Hobbsee> "hi upstream, please use a newer admin/, as .pot files fail otherwise
<Hobbsee> "
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> and autoconf 1.6 will fail
<Hobbsee> Riddell: last updated in 2004.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i patched that before
<Hobbsee> as in, last upload i did of it
<Riddell> mm, so probably not an active upstream then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: although, technically, they're due for an update.  their last update before that was 2002.
<Riddell> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so what do i do?  ignore it?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> anything else it too much hassle
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  guess the bug reporter wont be too happy.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: Fetched 13.8MB in 1s (7421kB/s)  :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> dont ya love voyager ;)
<Riddell> what's voyager?
<imbrandon> my build computer
<Hobbsee> Riddell: imbrandon's building machine, which he and i use.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seeing as i have slow ftp
* Hobbsee now has ssh access into 4 machines.  yay :)
* imbrandon needs^Wwould like access to a ppc build machine
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> my lappy is too slow to build on 
<Riddell> imbrandon: what for?
<imbrandon> fixin ppc FTBS ( when i can )
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so he can build ppc stuff.
<imbrandon> there seem to be alot 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: duh lol
<imbrandon> i always run accross stuff that wont install on my lappy that ftbs , but my lappy is too slow to build on
<imbrandon> lappy == ppc
<danimo> KDE 3.5.4 is offically out, yay! :)
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/1154521282/ 3.5.4
* Riddell wins
* danimo does
<danimo> really :)
<Riddell> unfortunately the dapper packages are still broken
<danimo> Riddell: let's say it's a draw :)
<imbrandon> woot ok, did my first upload, now thats thats out of the way time for some more merges/transitions
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why do you want unbroken packages?
<imbrandon> hehe nice
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: blasphemy, blasphemy! :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you can do an apt-cache rdepends libgamin0 to see the list of packages to go, if you want.  however, there's a lot of gnome universe stuff that dholbach needs done, if you want to tackle it
<Hobbsee> danimo: :P
<imbrandon> ahh cool i tried apt-cache show * | grep libgamin0 but bash dident like that 
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> gnome libgamin0 ? or other ? lemme finish these few gamin ones i got started then i'll look at something else
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i had it working that way too.   actually, i think i used apt-cache search * | grep libgamin0
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: but rdepends is nicer :)
<imbrandon> yea easier to read ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is gnome also removing gamin?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no idea
<imbrandon> gnome packages are listed that way too
<Riddell> wouldn't think so
<imbrandon> i just use the wiki now and check it before i start if it needs it still and/or if its on the merges list
<Hobbsee> sigh.  yay for crackful packages that ftbfs.
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/paste/results/actqvt11.html
<imbrandon> hehe Hobbsee yea , kvirc is messing with my brain atm , some cruft in rules i dont know exactly how to fix
<Riddell> I guess it's missing linux/compiler.h
<Hobbsee>  /usr/share/openh323/include/ixjlid.h:277:28: error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> which file is it whinging about not having?
* Hobbsee notes that MoM says this builds.
<imbrandon> heh dosent safari use KHTML too, its funny how apple released an update the same time kde 3.5.4 is announced
<omeow> Can't open .odt from a samba share?
<imbrandon> omeow: if its mounted with smbfs it shoudlent care
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: Fetched 78.6MB in 8s (9350kB/s) <-- beat your 32mb ;)
<omeow> The address is smb:// 
<imbrandon> omeow: yea thats smbclient kio slave, not an smbfs mount
<omeow> Hm ok.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah
<imbrandon> hrm is there a reason this isnt working : mv $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/$(DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIX)/share/kvirc/3.2/license/{COPYING,EULA}
<imbrandon> thats the only thing thats not working and looks ok to me
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: a bashism
<imbrandon> ( from debian/rules )  , kinda crakfull but thats upstream code
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: split that into two install bits.
<imbrandon> ahh right , no bash
<imbrandon> duh okie
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i got that earlier - see what ogra said in -bugs
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> it has an EULA?
<imbrandon> upstrream said in the changelofg it was changing the location so lithian wouldent complain
<imbrandon> so i guess so
<imbrandon>         mv $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/$(DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIX)/share/kvirc/3.2/license/COPYING \
<imbrandon>            $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/$(DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIX)/share/kvirc/3.2/license/EULA
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> whoops
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> i swear kvirc takes longer to build than kde itself
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: try building koffice one day to test :P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> nope *office* dont get built by me unless i have 1) a good reason 2) distcc working with pbuilder ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> haha
<mornfall> i even had ccache working with pbuilder... distcc is easier
<imbrandon> i made that mistake to emerge openoffice.org on gentoo long ago, instead of using a grp package
<mornfall> (but ccache is quite useful with that, considering you often need to rebuild just changing something in debian/)
<imbrandon> mornfall: yea i have ccache working with it, distcc is havent managed to setup yet
<imbrandon> btw gmoring mornfall ;)
<mornfall> gafternoon ;p
<imbrandon> err yea afternoon for you ;)
<rouzic> Riddell: Hi, already this solved the bug of kubuntu-default-settings?
<imbrandon> rouzic: for kde 3.5.4 in dapper ?
<imbrandon> if yes, the anwser is not yet ...
<rouzic> yes, kde 3.5.4 in dapper :)
<Hobbsee> rouzic: i havent heard him yelling in delight saying that he'd fixed it
<rouzic> Good :D
<rouzic> This way that I can update without any problem?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: i said i hadnt heard him say he'd fixed it, not the other way around :P
<rouzic> ahms
<rouzic> oks
* Hobbsee learnt something new tonight.  she didnt want to.
<imbrandon> omg finaly done and no FTBS this time , yay \0/
<danimo> Hobbsee: that's the nice thing about community work, you can't help it
<danimo> :)
<imbrandon> that knocks 2 birds off, a merge and a libgamin0
<Hobbsee> danimo: do an apt-cache show yada, and you'll see why i'm just slightly annoyed.
<Hobbsee> danimo: that build helper goes against every other builder ever made!
<danimo> Hobbsee :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: everyone loves yada!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hah.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: why oh why isnt it documented somewhere?
<ajmitch> loves it to little bits
<ajmitch> & then takes it out the back & burns the corpse
<ajmitch> *that* is how much I love yada
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: haha
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: might be useful to get it put in the packaging guide, too.
<ajmitch> we don't want to encourage people
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: or just remove it from the archives, and tell the upstreams that use it to use a decent build system.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<ajmitch> why are you so happy?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it builds.
<ajmitch> that is expected, no?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and installs the way i want it to
<ajmitch> always a bonus
<imbrandon> now if it works as expected too , you got a nice trifecta ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dunno.  didnt try that
<bddebian> Morning
<imbrandon> moin bddebian
<DaSkreech> Morning
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon, DaSkreech
* DaSkreech waves
<Hobbsee> bddebian: BOO!
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech.  you bugfixing?
<DaSkreech> Sort of but not Kubuntu right now Some stuff at work
<imbrandon> whoa fink and fedora are on LP now /me makes a note to file some fink bugs
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: bah.  work.  evil thing
<DaSkreech> I like it :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I hope you will update kopete packages soon ;)
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to get on the lappy a while then to bed, see yall
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: from what to what?
<imbrandon> Tm_T: they are 
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: wasnt aware that there were more.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: well, there was just a commit that will help a lot with icq client version problems if it works as promised
<Tm_T> 17:09 < CIA-11> rjarosz * r568881 /branches/kopete/0.12/kopete/protocols/oscar/ (14 files in 4 dirs):
<Tm_T> 17:09 < CIA-11> add version info updater
<Tm_T> 17:09 < CIA-11> - version info for icq/aim is stored in kopeterc config
<Tm_T> 17:09 < CIA-11> - kopete automatically downloads new version from kopete.kde.org if login fails with "client too old" :)
<Tm_T> 17:09 < CIA-11> CCBUG: 130630
<Tm_T> 17:09 < CIA-11> CCBUG: 131598
<Tm_T> I presume that will be backported toKDE 3.5 branch aswell
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: nice!
<Tm_T> indeed
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: we're taking from the kopete 0.12 branch
<Tm_T> ah, good ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: and the kopete source is now split from kde packages, in kubuntu
<Tm_T> so am I, with trunk ofcourse ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yeah, of course.  were they planning to fully release that?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: or just leave it in svn for a while?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no idea, have to ask around
<Tm_T> just noticed that and thought you like to know
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: indeed, thankyou :)
* Hobbsee might mess with it the next time something in kopete screws up.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i refuse to touch anything in main today :)
<Tm_T> hehe, that's not todays issue imo anyway
<Tm_T> 17:14 < kedge> Tm_T: there will be 0.12.2
<Tm_T> 17:14 < Tm_T> how soon?
<Tm_T> 17:14 < kedge> soon
<Hobbsee> hehe, nice.
<Tm_T> weird, usually I am the one who knows those
<Hobbsee> so another UVF exception request.
<Tm_T> :)
<Hobbsee> hey cool!  my karma went up again!
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Do you have some insane number too?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: only 13000
<bddebian> Oh, mine is freakin' ~425,000
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bddebian: but you are a deity, what do you expect?
<Tm_T> hmm, I have something, dunno, don't care :p
<bddebian> pfft, I'm just a scrub
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hmmm?
<Tm_T> karma I mean
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Strange thing is upgraded to 0.12 then downgraded to 0.11 and it fixed both the 0.12 ICQ login problems and the 0.11 crash problems
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: =)
<Hobbsee> what did i do tuesday
<Hobbsee> ?
<Tm_T> when was tuesday?
* Hobbsee notes that the bandwidth for yesterday wasnt very high at all.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: my tuesday.  close enough to your tuesday.
<DaSkreech> My Tuesday was a Holiday :)
<Hobbsee> wow.  walls and doors really make a difference for wifi.
<DaSkreech> But... 
<DaSkreech> in a world without walls and fences why do we need Windows or gates?
<DaSkreech> nixternal_:  Hi
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: to keep the parents interrupting me every 10 seconds :P
<Hobbsee> pity i cant move the router.
<DaSkreech> Do what My brother did
<DaSkreech> Give them the Wifi wholesale and then wire his room so they only bother you when they can't get the net
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you fixed the sound
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i've got wired here, that's hwat i've been using for the past few weeks
* Hobbsee demands that kpdf GETS OFF HER MAIN MENU!
<Hobbsee> gah.
<danimo> Hobbsee: huh?
<Hobbsee> danimo: the kmenus dont update anymore.  you can add and remove stuff, hit save, and it does nothing.
<danimo> Hobbsee: you mean along with the system settings?
<danimo> Hobbsee: eek
<Hobbsee> very eek
<Hobbsee> anyway, night all
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> Guess we really should have a canon help page
<Tm_T> whoo, something new
<Tm_T> Reading package status... Done
<Tm_T> version a has bad syntax: version string has embedded spaces
<Tm_T> Retrieving bug reports... Done
<Lure> Riddell: I have followed 3.5.4 announcement on KDE Dot News, but upgrade on Dapper (from 3.5.3) did not get through smoothly
<Riddell> Lure: I know
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : 3.5.4 is broken :( | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : 3.5.4 is broken in dapper :( | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Riddell> default settings presumably?
<Lure> Riddell: maybe you should fix the announcement page and put a BOLD statement on top that it is not worth to upgrade yet...
<Lure> Riddell: I did not restart KDE yet, just strange messages and fixes with apt-get install -f required...
<Riddell> what messages?  what fixes needed?
<Lure> Riddell: trying to put it on pastbin...
<Lure> pastebin is just hanging... I will send you in e-mail...
<rouzic> Will not it be possible update KDE 3.5.4 in Dapper?
<Riddell> rouzic: it's possible, it'll just break
<rouzic> Riddell: But cannot failure be solved?
<Lure> Riddell: sent over e-mail (with some annotations)
<Riddell> rouzic: I have no ideas and no time for it
<Lure> Riddell: will reboot and report results from home (30 minutes or so)
* freeflying is experiencing the broken of the kde-354
<Tm_T> hmm, interesting problems while upgrading to edgy
<rouzic> Is it normal that on having updated from Dapper to Edgy there are problems with the packages?
<Tm_T> I think yes at this point
<Tm_T> I really need to find a way to skip bug and changelog things with dist-upgrade
<Tm_T> it takes too much time
<Tm_T> already spent almost 30 minutes just watching those again and again
<hunger> Riddell: THANKS! artsd works again.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> arts is evil ;)
<rouzic> xD
<Riddell> Lure: kdelibs-bin is not ment to be there, merged into kdelibs4c2a
<Lure> Riddell: ok, but why wlassistant needs it?
<Riddell> kdebase-bin overwriting kcontrol, sigh, spose I could fix it
<Lure> (I understand that rsibreak needs to be rebuild)
<Riddell> wlassistant needs it only because it had an unnecessary Depends: on it
<Riddell> however the Provides: from kdelibs4c2a /should/ mean it's not a problem
<Lure> Riddell: true, so this is just warning and not error then, right?
* Lure has to run now - will report back later
<Riddell> Lure: if it's just a warning that's cool :)
<omeow> pixel needs more coverage.
<omeow> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12 I think it's definitely a tool people would like to use as a photoshop replacement.
<Riddell> "Pixel is not free software"
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Tm_T> what's Pixel?
<Tm_T> anyway, gimp <3
<DaSkreech> Krita?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: well, it doesn't have functionality I require yet
<Tm_T> but it will, I hope
* DaSkreech ponders Telepathy
<cmvo> b
<Lure> Riddell: my desktop does not look nice after reboot...
<Riddell> I guess that's the broken bit
<Lure> Riddell: it has standard kde style, kgpg & amarok asked me for first-start settings and my kicker is empty (not even K-menu)
<Riddell> yep, sounds like what I'm seeing too
<Lure> luckly, katapult is started...
<Riddell> Lure: this is the exact same package as in edgy, there's no reason why it should ignore kubuntu-default-settings but it does
<sebas> Riddell: In 3.5.4 konqueror, middle click doesn't open tabs anymore, is that a known problem?
<sebas> It's pretty annoying though.
<Tm_T> sebas: Lure: dapper?
<sebas> Dapper, yes.
<Lure> Tm_T: dapper
<Tm_T> yeah, its broken
<Riddell> sebas: same problem everyone else has :(
<Tm_T> I've been upgrading to edgy now 8 hours because of that
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, good.
<sebas> I was afraid it's a local problem.
<Riddell> for some definition of good
<sebas> Yeah, clear problems are better than unclear random-like ones.
<sebas> brb.
<Riddell> alas, this problem is very much unclear and random
<jjesse_> Riddell: i had Colin Watson look at my releasenotes (as he was the orignial requestor), made the changes and have sent a patch to the doc list to get them uploaded
<jjesse_> Riddell: so we can have a new kubuntu-docs package and close out that bug
<Riddell> jjesse_: what does that leave me to do?
<jjesse_> umm later today create a new kubuntu docs package and upload it to dapper updates?
<jjesse_> Riddell: probablly actually tomorrow
<Riddell> jjesse_: why tomorrow?
<jjesse_> has to be committed in svn, i don't have my password here at work for svn and i just sent a diff to the mailing list that i haven't seen applied
<Riddell> bah.  svn.
<jjesse_> :)
<Riddell> it really is time the docs team used bzr
<jjesse_> we keep on discussing it and choosing not to
<jjesse_> i don't remember why
<Riddell> jjesse_: that patch fails to apply for some reason, could you just send me the new releasenotes.xml?
<Tm_T> jeesp
<Tm_T> this is slowly becoming pretty absurd, 9 hours already gone while upgrading to edgy
<Tm_T> or maybe I just do something wrong :p
<jjesse_> Riddell: the patch has been committed, please create a new kubuntu docs package and flag it for dapper uploads
<Riddell> jjesse_: could you just send me the new releasenotes.xml
<jjesse_> Riddell: sure can :)
<jjesse_> on its way
<Tm_T>  ok, now my whole KDE is messed up, including missing strings
<Tm_T> err, I mean missing texts
<Tm_T> looks like somethings broken related to fonts
<Riddell> jjesse_: uploaded
<jjesse_> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> thank you
<jjesse_> now back to edgy release notes
<toma> Riddell: whatsup with kde?
<Riddell> toma: in which respect?
<toma> Riddell: subject tells me it is broken
<Riddell> and so it is
<junx> experience tells me it's broken to
<Riddell> in dapper anyway
<Riddell> no idea why
<Riddell> it's very sucky
<sebas> Hm, windows aren't opened on the right screen anymore, previous KDE would open a window on the screen the mouse is on, 3.5.4 does not.
<Riddell> toma: for unknown reasons kde 3.5.4 on dapper doesn't follow kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> sebas: that's a result of the k-d-s problem
<junx> roll back to 3.5.2 and upgrade to 3.5.3, that's what I'm doing
<raphink> Hi Riddell: do you know of a problem with the kubuntu-default-settings patch in kde 3.5.4 with dapper?
<Riddell> it's kdelibs at fault not k-d-s
<toma> Riddell: hmm.. 
<junx> oh, does anyone know why the appearance section in system settings crashes in 3.5.4?
<Riddell> if someone wants to compile the edgy kdelibs on dapper and see if it's still broken of it I'm just going mad
<Riddell> that would be nice
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, any bad-ass hack?
<fritsch> Riddell: not working
<sebas> Or can I just revert to the old k-d-s?
<fritsch> Riddell: tried yesterday, cdbs and debhelper not current enough
<fritsch> Riddell: dpkg-buildpackage -d just stops somewhere
<Riddell> sebas: cp /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/share/config/* /etc/kde3  probably fixes it
<uniq> Riddell: did you try to set KDEDIRS to /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile ?
<Riddell> fritsch: just edit debian/control to bring those down, won't harm anything
<sebas> Riddell: Trying, thx.
<junx> Riddell: I thought you could just copy it to /usr/share since that's where all the stuff is
<raphink> fritsch: do you have a trace ?
<fritsch> raphink: look in the pastebin
<Riddell> uniq: it's set in /etc/kderc same as it always has been
<fritsch> raphink: just search for 354
<raphink> fritsch: which pastebin do you use?
<fritsch> raphink: ubuntu nl
<fritsch> raphink: sorry, i help searching
<fritsch> Riddell: did so, it won`t compile, says something about imake failed
<Riddell> fritsch: kdelibs?
<fritsch> Riddell: yes
<raphink> can't find your pastebin fritsch
<fritsch> Riddell: sorry, ksmserver - kdebase-data
<raphink> kcmserver I guess
<Riddell> it's kdelibs that needs checking
<fritsch> Riddell: okay
<raphink> I'll rebuild kdelibs on dapper
<fritsch> raphink: ty
<uniq> Riddell: is prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/ the same as $KDEDIRS  ? 
<toma> Riddell: i'll check the svn log of kdelibs
<raphink> that'll take some time though :s
<Riddell> uniq: yes
<toma> Riddell: any particular area?
<Riddell> toma: it works fine in edgy
<toma> o ok
<raphink> I need to update my pbuilder sources thouugh
<Riddell> toma: this is why I'm just giving up and curling into a ball in the corner, there's no reason for it not to work in dapper and yet it's randomly broken
<junx> has the locale problem in edgy been fixed?
<toma> Riddell: should i do a rebuild?
<toma> does that help?
<Riddell> toma: worth a shot
<Riddell> toma: it'll let me know if I'm going mad or not
<crimsun> junx: which specifically?
<junx> a while back, all packages were spouting out locale errors during an upgrade
<crimsun> not fixed afaik
<junx> hmm
<crimsun> locales aren't carried over on dist-upgrade in my experience three weeks ago and last night
<Riddell> that's pretty hard to fix
<fritsch> Riddell: is the kopete fix from yesterday edgy already in 3.5.4? or do i have to recompile this too, for a working icq?
<Riddell> fritsch: it should be in, would be good to have confirmation of that working
<fritsch> Riddel, okay, i do a dis-upgrade and uninstall my kopete version before
<raphink> rebuilding kdelibs
<toma> Riddell: cdbs version is not met for the build-dep
<raphink> sure toma
<toma> is there a newer version somewhere?
<Riddell> toma: edit debian/control to lower it
<raphink> you need to lower it
<raphink> and debhelper, too
<Riddell> toma: you don't need a newer version
<toma> k
<Riddell> same for debhelper and qt
<raphink> hmm and qt
<raphink> yes
<fritsch> raphink: kdebase-bin says bei installation: try to overwrite /usr/bin/kcminit_startup
<Riddell> fritsch: also known
<fritsch> raphink: i look, if it has really overwritten
<fritsch> Riddell: despite of the "don`t use kubuntu-settings" by default
<fritsch> Riddell: you can preview the crystal style, but on apply it is not used
<omeow> Any known problems in Edgy? I'm a bit reluctant to upgrade after the last time... things seem to work quite decently now.
<fritsch> Riddell: same problem?
<fritsch> raphink: dou you recompile kdelibs-data or kdelibs4c2a? whats the difference?
<raphink> I recompile kdelibs for now
<fritsch> raphink: which one? dont get it?
<raphink> there's only one source package
<raphink> that produces several binaries
<raphink> so I rebuild the whole source package
<fritsch> apt-get source kdelibs-data or apt-get source kdelibs4c2a?
<raphink> it's the same
<raphink> it will only download kdelibs
<raphink> sources
<fritsch> raphink: okay got it know and saw, thx
<raphink> since these two binaries come from the same source
<fritsch> raphink: okay, just rebuilding, too
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I think I'll be faster 
<raphink> hopefully since I've put a nice --20 on my pbuilder :)
<fritsch> raphink: sure, whole cluster of uni-karlsruhe here
<raphink> hmm ah ok
<raphink> well not sure then ;)
<fritsch> raphink: just kidding, only building a poor laptop
<raphink> hehe
<fritsch> raphink: :-)
<raphink> haha 
<raphink> you are in the uni of karlsruhe?
<fritsch> raphink: yes, i am studieng here
<raphink> great :)
<fritsch> raphink: mmh, don`t know
<fritsch> raphink: could be easier
<raphink> well for open-source :)
<raphink> haha
<raphink> what do you study there?
<raphink> computer sciences I guess ;)
<fritsch> raphink: informatic diplome
<fritsch> raphink: yes
<raphink> ok
<fritsch> i saw while compiling: kde-config.cpp.in seems to ignorethe rootpath
<raphink> 99.5 28.3   0:46.52 cc1plus
<raphink> hehe 
<raphink> I love that :)
<fritsch> raphink: distcc?
<raphink> %cpu
<raphink> in top :)
<raphink> just put all the ressources of my server on building this package ;)
<fritsch> raphink: how long does it need, you think?
<raphink> between 45 minutes and an hour I think
<raphink> maybe a bit less
<raphink> no less than 30 minutes though
<raphink> iirc
<fritsch> raphink: how long does a Pentium M 1,4 need?
<raphink> kdelibs is a big package
<fritsch> raphink: till tomorrow morning
<raphink> well the times I'm telling you is for an athlon XP 2400+
<raphink> which is what I have
<raphink> 2GHz
<fritsch> raphink: then i am faster than you
<raphink> maybe :)
<fritsch> raphink: i tried compile kopete on my 2400+ and on my 1,4 gz pnetium M, the pentium was a lot faster
<raphink> really?
<raphink> that's interesting
<fritsch> raphink: yes, even the XP has more memory
<fritsch> raphink: we `ll see - remember you started 5 minutes before me
<raphink> haha yes
<raphink> are you building from a pbuilder?
<fritsch> raphink: yes 3dmark for studys
<fritsch> raphink: no, never used this, just do a dpkg-buildpackage
<raphink> ah then I'm taking longer
<raphink> to install the dependencies and so on ;)
<fritsch> raphink: what does pbuilder do?
<raphink> pbuilder is a minimal chrooted environment
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<raphink> it allows to build the package in a clean minimal system
<raphink> pbuilder takes the dsc as argument
<raphink> it extracts a minimal chroot, copies the sources into it
<raphink> builds
<raphink> and then copies the result package(s) into a result/ directory
<fritsch> raphink: ah, i understand
<raphink> so also you don't have to install the build-depends on your system
<fritsch> raphink: it s for "really working" packages with no other dependencies than really installed with?
<raphink> yes exactly
<raphink> if a package builds in a pbuilder, you can be sure it builds anywhere 
<fritsch> raphink: cool, so even if am 10 times faster, the community has to wait for your packages
<raphink> (well theorically that is, of course)
<raphink> hehe indeed
<raphink> unless you set a pbuilder
<raphink> and actually
<raphink> if the build doesn't fail
<raphink> I'll have to build again
<raphink> because I modified debian/ but forgot to change the version of the package to ~dapper2
<raphink> but it's ok if it works I'll build it again while I'm sleeping and it'll be ready tomorrow morning
<fritsch> raphink: perhaps the other ones, which want to overwrite sth. have to be fixed, too?
<raphink> sure you're welcome to fix everything you can fix fritsch
<raphink> fritsch: do you know about REVU?
<fritsch> raphink: no, sorry
<raphink> look there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<raphink> :)
<raphink> this is what we use to sponsor uploads
<raphink> if you have patches you want to provide
<raphink> you can upload the packages here and tell us, so we'll look at the packages
<toma> my build would be faster if it used icecream
* raphink just had some ice cream, and it was really nice
<raphink> especially as it's so hot 
<fritsch> raphink: hot, mmmh i have to close the window, it `s getting cold
<raphink> cold?
<raphink> lucky you
<fritsch> yes, windy
<raphink> it's never cold here
<fritsch> raphink: where is "here"?
<raphink> Cannes, French Riviera
<fritsch> raphink: I was there once
<raphink> nice :)
<fritsch> raphink: next to it, there were many ships, from the france army
<raphink> I was in Germany a week and a half ago  and it was very hot too I hav eto say
<fritsch> raphink: Toulouse? or other side?
<fritsch> raphink: yes, it changed
<raphink> Toulouse is not the French Riviera
<fritsch> raphink: rained the last 2 days some time
<raphink> the Riviera goes from Toulon to Menton
<fritsch> raphink: ah mixed up with toulon?
<raphink> well depends how people define it
<raphink> but Toulouse is very far from it
<raphink> :)
<fritsch> raphink: toulon are there ships?
<raphink> and Nice is quite in the middle of it
<fritsch> raphink: army ships?
<raphink> yes the ships are in Toulon
<fritsch> raphink: yes i think there i was
<fritsch> raphink: made camping
<raphink> not in Toulouse, which is not a port ;)
<raphink> ok
<fritsch> raphink: :-)
<raphink> build build build build build
<fritsch> a progress bar would be cool
<raphink> mhm
<fritsch> but not learning sth. in study
<raphink> it's building kabc now
<fritsch> here i kdeprint, i think
<fritsch> kd > ka or?
<fritsch> i ask my haskell
<raphink> khtml now
<fritsch> hehe, says true raphink: i think i am winning
<fritsch> ah now, kabc coming now
<raphink> maybe
<raphink> haha
<fritsch> ah, no i mean
<raphink> :p
<fritsch> raphink: next red traffic i get yo
<raphink> did you set a nice on it ?
<fritsch> no
<raphink> you won't get me then
<raphink> 99.4 26.9   0:23.33 cc1plus
<raphink> :)
<raphink> 99.7 29.4   0:39.33 cc1plus
<raphink> woot
<raphink> :)
<fritsch> mmmh, yes
<fritsch> -10?
<raphink> -20
<raphink> I'm a barbarian
<fritsch> hehe
<raphink> not afraid of crashing my server for the price of this package ;)
<fritsch> raphink: hehe
<raphink> 99.9 20.5   0:16.12 cc1plus
<raphink> :)
<fritsch> raphink: mmmh, my zalman CU7000 could afford this, too - i think
<raphink> mhm
<fritsch> raphink: have to ask at our stud servers, big Xeons working there
<raphink> building interfaces now
<raphink> fritsch: I have nice machines at work, too
<fritsch> i am in khtml
<fritsch> raphink: me, too - but they run M$
<raphink> and \sh showed us a very nice opteron from his work two weeks ago, too :)
<raphink> very impressive machines, 8TB HD
<raphink> arghhhhhhhh
<raphink> all the prod machines at my work run linux :)
<fritsch> raphink: the run access server and such shit
<raphink> even if some run RH
<raphink> even RH 5.0 with kernel 2.0 for some of them
<raphink> lol
<fritsch> raphink: i have to look for the debian backuppc server and the firewall
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> building kate now
<toma> if you two are building, why am i doing it?
<fritsch> raphink: kjava applet viewer
<raphink> toma: because it's fun
<toma> ow, i forgot that yes
<fritsch> toma: yes 5 years ago it was 3dmark 2001
<fritsch> toma: now it is rebuilding of kdebase-data
<fritsch> h kdelibs
<raphink> yep
<raphink> you might get me on these last parts
<fritsch> raphink: already last parts?
<fritsch> kdewidgets i see here
<raphink> I mean it's executing lots of sh scripts now
<raphink> so you might get me there
<fritsch> raphink: yes here too
<fritsch> raphink: here kate is coming
<raphink> dh now
<fritsch> raphink: ah you finished
<raphink> yep
<raphink> building the debs
<raphink> hehe
<fritsch> *fritsch is coaching his notebook*
<fritsch> shouting like a football fan
<raphink> dpkg-deb: building package `kdelibs4c2a' in `../kdelibs4c2a_3.5.4-0ubuntu2_i386.deb'.
<fritsch> done, here is done
<raphink> dpkg-deb: building package `kdelibs-dbg' in `../kdelibs-dbg_3.5.4-0ubuntu2_i386.deb'.
<fritsch> debin/rules/binary
<raphink> done?
<raphink> are you kidding?
<fritsch> no, still shing a lot
<fritsch> building packages
<raphink> ah 
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink>     -> removing directory /var/cache/pbuilder/dapper/build//23103 and its subdirectories
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> done building :)
<raphink> now anyone wants the packages for test?
<fritsch> install them yourself for testing?
<raphink> so I know if I can rebuild them with the right version number this time
<fritsch> or, are you on edgy?
<raphink> fritsch: my server runs edgy
<raphink> and my laptop is a ppc 
<raphink> ;)
<fritsch> raphink: okay, i install "my" version :-) and have a look
<raphink> ok
<fritsch> raphink: cool, i love the old G4s
<fritsch> raphink: my girlfriend got a intel macbook
<raphink> then you shouldn't have asked me to build :p
<raphink> fritsch: i've got a powerbook G4
<raphink> heater that is
<raphink> it gets very very hot
<fritsch> raphink: okay, where can i get your package?
<raphink> hmm wait
<fritsch> raphink: first i try mine ;-) just for fun
<raphink> http://raphink.net/ubuntu/
<raphink> fritsch: there
<fritsch> thx, just a minute
<fritsch> waiting for my poor pentium m
<fritsch> would no be very kind to interrupt him now
<raphink> sure
<pygi> raphink, may I grab you for a sec?
<raphink> you may
<raphink> although I'd like to find some time to pack before going to bed
<pygi> raphink, oki, nevermind then :)
<raphink> what's the problem?
<raphink> I'm sorry I didn't have the time to look at that bug you told me about
<fritsch> raphink: installing kdelibs-data and kdelibs4c2a from your rep?
<pygi> raphink, no, it's not about the bug this time :)
<raphink> sure fritsch
<raphink> what is it about pygi?
<pygi> I have some upstream build-system problem, and it seems to work in ubuntu/debian, so I wanted to check:)
<pygi> libburn builds only static libs, but it should build shared ones...in debian/ubuntu seems we have shared libs...can you confirm?
<pygi> and difference beetween upstream -- ubuntu?
<raphink> not sure what exactly you mean
<pygi> libburn package :)
<raphink> yep
<pygi> the upstream -- build system generates statics libs, it should shared libs
<pygi> ubuntu/debian -- build system seems to generate shared libs
<raphink> sure
<pygi> I need confirmation, and changes ubuntu/debian did
<raphink> oh ok
<raphink> why don't you look at the diff.gz ?
<raphink> fritsch: does it work?
<raphink> pygi: you should see the debian/ubuntu changes from upstream in the diff.gz
<fritsch> mom, my build just finished
<raphink> well debian changes actually
<fritsch> still donwloading from you
<raphink> since there's no ubuntu version
<raphink> fritsch: ok
<pygi> raphink, I did, nothing useful it seems
<raphink> it's directly on my server @ home so not very fast
<pygi> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libb/libburn/libburn_0.2-2.diff.gz
<raphink> I have it here pygi
<fritsch> raphink: my rebuild ones are superseeded by the ones in riddels archive
<fritsch> raphink: but i just rebuilt them
<raphink> ok
<fritsch> okay, installing yours
<raphink> ok
<pygi> raphink, anyway, nothing important, so go pack yourself :)
<fritsch> raphink: okay kde restarting
<raphink> ok
<fritsch> raphink: and *trommelwirbel*
<fritsch> YES!
<fritsch> mmmh, just wait
<fritsch> raphink: wait i remove my custom .kderc
<raphink> ah ok
<fritsch> raphink: WOOOOHOOO
<fritsch> raphink: it is working
<raphink> :)
<fritsch> raphink: have the customazations from kubuntu again
<fritsch> raphink: godlike
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll rebuild with the good version
<fritsch> raphink: *singing* *dancing*
<fritsch> raphink: autsch, mmmh don`t sing too loud if you live in sth. like this -> www.tennessee.uni-karlsruhe.de
<fritsch> raphink: do you give the pacakges to riddell?
<raphink> I will, when they're built
<raphink> it'll take longer as I'm using the server for something else now
<Riddell> raphink: you're a genius
<Riddell> raphink: what did you do?
<fritsch> raphink: cool, very cool i think many folks are wating
<fritsch> Riddell: just rebuild
<raphink> Riddell: I just rebuilt ...
<raphink> no genius
<Riddell> but.. but.. I've done that 50 times!
<raphink> haha
<raphink> from the latest edgy package
<fritsch> Riddell: it`s working here ...
<toma> my build is nearly uploaded
<fritsch> Riddell: i can confirm
<fritsch> toma: working, too?
<Riddell> toma: have you installed it?
<toma> not yet
<fritsch> i have installed the "raphink ones" and they are working
<fritsch> it did not disturb my custom settings, just working
<fritsch> Riddell: kopete is working and able to connect (btw)
<Riddell> fritsch: cool, thanks
<Lure> fritsch: dapper kde 3.5.4? where can I get the packages to try to fix my desktop?
<fritsch> Lure: wait till tomorrow morning?
<fritsch> Lure: some fixed libs have to be uploaded
<raphink> fritsch: it's building again
<fritsch> raphink: hehe
<fritsch> raphink: me grades up the athlon one
<fritsch> raphink: newer, farer, faster ...
<fritsch> raphink: oohh ist more fare
<raphink> lol
<fritsch> fritsch says hello to his englisch teacher
<raphink> fritsch: -in ?
<fritsch> raphink: mmh?
<toma> Riddell: installed and booted, and i see no difference as a minute ago
<raphink> Lehrer oder Lehererin?
<raphink> Lehrerin
<fritsch> raphink: rin
<toma> Riddell: so i assume that means it works ;-)
<fritsch> raphink: you speak german?
<raphink> that's why you have to write it down
<raphink> sure
<fritsch> raphink: schin und prima
<raphink> haha
<Riddell> toma: thanks toma, you've just confirmed that I am going mad
<toma> Riddell: sorry
<Riddell> :)
<raphink> take some vacation Riddell :)
<raphink> hobseee can work alone now ;)
<toma> Riddell: grep them from http://kubuntu.omat.nl if you want to
<raphink> lol
<fritsch> toma: did you change the version number?
<fritsch> raphink: let`s see, if i can save your pole ... *g*
<toma> fritsch: i did, but i doubt it is a good one ;-)
<fritsch> toma: hehe
<Riddell> don't suppose either or raphink or toma can make amd64 and/or powerpc packages?
<toma> Riddell: no. 
<fritsch> okay, just did an dist-upgrade on an "fully normal" kde-353 pc, have to restart kdm to confirm
<raphink> with a pbuilder on that machine I could build ppc
<raphink> Riddell: but I can't build amd64
<raphink> wb fritsch
<Riddell> raphink: could you debuild -nc  your packages with a 3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper0.1 version number and upload the source
<fritsch> okay, working with raphinks packages on the second computer
<fritsch> no problems at all
<raphink> Riddell: debuild -nc ?
<fritsch> just everythin there where it was before
<raphink> why not pbuild them with 3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1 ?
<Riddell> raphink: ok
<Riddell> whatever is fastest
<raphink> well I just need to set a pbuilder on my ppc
<raphink> shouldn't be long
<fritsch> raphink: Riddell: kwalletmanager does not appear, just for info
<raphink> ah
<fritsch> raphink: problem known in dapper?
<fritsch> raphink: in edgy, sorry
<fritsch> raphink: if you start kwalletmanager?
<raphink> well haven't had the time to look at bugs lately :(
<raphink> too much work
<fritsch> sorry! just overlooked it, really sorry
<raphink> no pb :)
<toma> anyone some idea about resolution of pal/ntsc/svcd ?
<raphink> no idea
<Riddell> ntsc crap, pal better
<Riddell> toma: wikipaedia knows all
<toma> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131606
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131606 in mpegencoder "images2mpg with SVCD changes the proportion of the pictures" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<toma> Riddell: there is some doubt about that
<allee> toma: s/doubt/horrible confusion/ :)
<toma> allee: hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-03
<raphink> ok rebuilding packages for i386 and ppc now
<raphink> it'll be ready in an hour or so I guess
<raphink> maybe a bit more for the ppc
<allee> edubuntu still tries/hopes to replace kdeedu apps :(  (instead of replace gnome with kde and be done)
<allee> what a waste of resources and energy
<DaSkreech> Thats a lot of apps
<allee> Yes.  Edubuntu is great.  but wasting resources & energy is really sad
<crimsun> I presume you're referring to things like kalzium?
<allee> yes. This was explicitely mentioned in the meeting
<allee> crimsun: at LinuxTag ogra mentioned in his edubuntu talk that they plan to replace all kdeedu stuff.  Not sure for how may there are already a as-good-or-better gnome replacement exists
<allee> crimsun: ah, tuberling misses a gnome equiv too.  Write an app instead of 10 pics (that can be copied from somewhere I'm sure). Strange
<danimo> heya allee
<allee> hi danimo 
<allee> what word here 'ping'ed you :)
<danimo> allee: nothing, I just saw you around :)
* danimo is actually about to go to bed
<danimo> too much typing going on here
<allee> danimo: I stop whining now ;)
<allee> well, right waiting for a raid to sync is boring.
* allee -> bed
<allee> nite
<danimo> bye allee
<DaSkreech> allee: night
<DaSkreech> crimsun: That's a hefty task
<Riddell> raphink: what progress?
<DaSkreech> How does bash figure out mime types?
<Riddell> it doesn't
<DaSkreech> It does
<crimsun> (no, it really doesn't.)
<Riddell> it's a shell, it cares not at all for mimetypes
<DaSkreech> fine how does the file command (Called by bash) figure out mimetypes
<Riddell> magic
<crimsun> through libmagic1.
<DaSkreech> right I'm as far as /etc/mime.types
<DaSkreech> I need to add an application to handle a mime tpye
<DaSkreech> type
<Riddell> I don't think it uses /etc/mime.types, but I could be wrong
<Riddell> to handle in which way?
<DaSkreech> Auto complete
<DaSkreech> Ok If I figure it out I'll let you know
<Riddell> /etc/bash_completion
<DaSkreech> Right that's what is causing the problem :)
<DaSkreech> I think that they only recognize x-audio
<bddebian> Howdy
<DaSkreech> Hi
<bddebian> Hello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Night
<bddebian> Gnight DaSkreech
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hi all
<chenlevy> 3.5.4
<chenlevy> oops sorry, ment to search of the string not comment on it
<raphink> Riddell: http://raphink.net/ubuntu/pool/dapper/
<raphink> there you have the packages for i386 and powerpc
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
* Hobbsee thought she typed raphink the first time.
<raphink> alright
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> morning
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!  you're up early!
<Riddell> distro meeting
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh!  knew i'd forgotten about something.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how far have they gotten?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and i'll need our meeting moved to being on a thursday night 2100UTC, rather than a wednesday night 2100UTC.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: bout half i would guess
* Hobbsee screwed that up, after changing maths classes.  and forgot to go to class today.  oops.
<Hobbsee> if you want me to be there, that is :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok, we'll change that, it's not been announced anywhere yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry about that.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what stuff did you say in the meeting?
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DevelTeamMeeting20060803
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i saw there before.  a blank section :P
<Riddell> updated
<Hobbsee> oh yay, here it is :)
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the storms finished there yet?
<imbrandon> no still raining like ...... ummm yea , but its calmed down a bit no more power outages i dont think
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah nice.
<imbrandon> sides i got the router on the ups with the computers now soo even if it does no biggie unless its out for more than ~45 minutes
<imbrandon> or so
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice.  so i should crack my whip, and konversation packages will appear? :P
<imbrandon> hhahah lemme figure out how to merge there two bzr branches and i'll work on the new edgy konversation ;)
<imbrandon> s/there/these
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: this come accross my rss a few minutes ago, you might like it
<imbrandon> http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0,71515-0.html?tw=rss.index
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice...
* Hobbsee wonders how to request that a package is taken out of hte archive.
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas 
<imbrandon> heya Seveas
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: why ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: file a bug on it and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: to get kdelibs-bin out of edgy, so people dont start depending on it again.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, that's what kamion said.  i'm more looking for what goes *into* the bug.
<Riddell> "please remove, it no longer exists"
<Seveas> hi imbrandon and Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, it does exist for the time being, hence it's removal.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you eyeball https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/48954 please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48954 in kdelibs "KDE File Sharing doesn't work with 2-character long home directories" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: iv'e got no idea what the intended response is - but it may be useful to you
<Riddell> seems correct at a glance
<Riddell> I wonder where fileshareset is used
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we're definetly removing amarok-arts, and leaving only amarok-xine and amarok-engines, right?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> Riddell: anything else to file death requests on?
<Hobbsee> apart from yama? (i wish!)
<Riddell> just those two I think but the place to check is http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/testing/edgy_probs.html
<Riddell> aye, just those two
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, that's where i was looking in the first place
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool :)
<Hobbsee> right.  that's done
* Hobbsee wonders just how many of the amarok bugs are fixed with 1.4.2
<Hobbsee> fabo: ping?
<danimo> damn, we need a freeze exception for kopete
<danimo> ICQ broke protocols again
<imbrandon> 0.12.2 out soon
<Riddell> hmm, we should get that into dapper-updates
<Hobbsee> danimo: how many hours ago did they break it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which?  0.12.2, or the icq fix?
<danimo> Hobbsee: a few days ago already, but my client was connected until 2 minutes ago
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: isnt there a patch in kde svn to stop it from breakin every time they change the protocal ?
<danimo> Hobbsee: then suddenly, the server disconnected me
<Hobbsee> danimo: i fixed that....apt-cache policy kopete
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you already did the ecno icq fix didn't you?
<Hobbsee> and are you on dapper/edgy/what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've done the last two.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: cool, sorted
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: there is.  i'm waiting for 0.12.2 for it, or when they break it again.  whichever happens first.
<imbrandon> ahh
<Hobbsee> mainly cos i'm lazy, and i'm not happy with main stuff at the moment :P
<imbrandon> shush ;)
<Riddell> 0.12.2 downloads ICQ fixes from the web if it fails to connect
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea thats what i was talking about in SVN
<danimo> Riddell: updates from the web?
<danimo> Riddell: as in binary modules?
<Riddell> danimo: not rightly sure
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: and as many of us that work on kopete i have just learned the greatness of bzr branches on LP , we might look into one for kopete
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.  or just keep throwing our versions into the archive, i guess.
<Riddell> danimo: presumably not binary modules, just something telling it of the correct version to report to icq
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you might want to look at talking to upstream, and getting involved up there with stuff :)
<danimo> Riddell: ah, ok
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea true
<imbrandon> i'm still getting used to all this new stuff though i need to cutback err better word for it , not take any more new stuff on till i finish some of what i started
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> give me a week i'll be caught back up ;)
<danimo> why can't just everyone use jabber? :}
<imbrandon> danimo: i do use jabber but convice my 600+ guild mates on UO to use jabber ;)
<imbrandon> plus i like my semi low icq number ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah, exactly.  jabber is very nice :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe fair enough
<danimo> Hobbsee: I never bothered migrating to jabber transports, because jabber isn't the most reliable service either, at least on jabber.org
<Hobbsee> danimo: that is true.  same for .org.au
<imbrandon> but honestly bzr on LP is teh shiznit , it can keep a /upstream branch thats updated^Wsynced from svn and a "ubuntu" branch with out changes that merge with the upstream svn stuff, all very slick , and i just figured out how to use it lol
<imbrandon> s/with out/with our
<danimo> Hobbsee: how often does it go offline?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: and for how long?
<Hobbsee> danimo: dont remember - dont watch it too closely.  i just get trouble connecting'
<Hobbsee> oh darn it!  i'm late again!
<danimo> it fails for me every two weeks or so
<Hobbsee> bye all!
<imbrandon> later Hobbsee
<danimo> Hobbsee: bye :)
* Hobbsee is late to everything.  :(
<danimo> Hobbsee: for what this time?
<Hobbsee> danimo: bible study
<danimo> Hobbsee: oha
<omeow> k3bsetup cannot update all permissions as root
<Ignite_> what version of g++ was used to compile the KDE 3.5.3 kubuntu packages?
<Ignite_> :(
<Riddell> Ignite_: which ones?
<Ignite_> the ones in this repo: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gcc-defaults
<Ignite_> thanks
<Riddell> gcc-4.0-base (>= 4.0.3)
<Ignite_> :)
<lnxkde> Riddell thankx for the KDE 3.5.4 packages :D
<Riddell> lnxkde: are you using them on dapper?
<viviersf> heh just went darring and tried xgl/compiz on kubuntu 
<Riddell> uh oh
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> it works fine
<viviersf> but
<viviersf> it breaks applications :/
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> which apps?
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> it ripps applets out of kicker
<viviersf> they appear as windows
<viviersf> but their skrewd
<Riddell> curious
<viviersf> and kaffeine doesnt start
<Riddell> some funky window manager talking problems going on there
<viviersf> ag no
<Riddell> how about kmplayer?
<viviersf> i havnt tried
<viviersf> xine-ui shows up with distortion in the images
<viviersf> i decided to rather turn it off
<ajmitch> some of that is just xgl stuff
<ajmitch> viviersf: this with the ubuntu packages on dapper?
<viviersf> yeh ajmitch 
<ajmitch> no wonder you're having issues
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> :/
<ajmitch> those packages are old, barely updated from when it was first released
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> you aren't serious ?
<viviersf> :(
<ajmitch> of course I am
<viviersf> here  go again
<viviersf> :P
<ajmitch> kde with x.org 7.1 works nicely enough on my intel-using laptop though
<viviersf> *use other repos*
<ajmitch> oh dear
* ajmitch waits for his system to break
<Riddell> ajmitch: so no MOTU able to help keep compiz up to date?
<ajmitch> Riddell: well I just updated xgl, and was looking at compiz
<Riddell> you're the man ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> xgl in edgy is a good improvement
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> well 
<fritsch> Riddell: sorry for disturbing you again ;-) what about the fixed kde packages from raphink?
<viviersf> im not daring enough to use edgy just yet @ ajmitch 
<Riddell> fritsch: I'm compiling it now for amd64, give me an hour or so
<ajmitch> viviersf: come on, live on the edge
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> this pc is at home
<fritsch> Riddell: ty, mine is running, but the guys on #kubuntu are asking ...
<viviersf> with NO internet connection
<viviersf> rather not
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> probably not a good idea then
<imbrandon> ^%$^&@#$ this is driving me batty
<viviersf> whats wrong imbrandon 
<imbrandon> fskin perl script complaing about an uninitialized but i cant find it ..... been looking 20 minutes
<viviersf> lol
<imbrandon> s/uninitialized/uninitialized var
<ajmitch> it's perl
<imbrandon> lol tell me about it, i'm just about to the point to redo it in python ( some other day )
<ajmitch> might as well
<viviersf> do it
<viviersf> :D
<viviersf> i cant do perl
<viviersf> and i dont want to 
<allee> imbrandon: does perl give the line of code where it happens?
<viviersf> since i learned python
<imbrandon> allee: yea and i'm usin carp to backtrace too
<allee> imbrandon: where the script and that the error output?
<imbrandon> allee: Use of uninitialized value in split at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 391
<imbrandon> and let me push it one sec
<imbrandon> allee: bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/apt-mirror/ubuntu
<allee> imbrandon: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock: transport is read only
<allee> imbrandon: sorry my 1st time bzr usage.  Should I use something else than 'checkout'
<allee> uhm, users with problems. bbl
<imbrandon> umm dunno lemme just put it on http for the moment ( i'm a new bzr user too )
<imbrandon> kk
<Riddell> I think you can only branch from http
<Riddell> if you have commit rights you can checkout with  sftp://user@
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> right
<Riddell> for which you need python2.4-paramiko
<imbrandon> yup need that for push too
<imbrandon> well sftp push
<imbrandon> i guess
<imbrandon> allee: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/apt-mirror-0.4.4/apt-mirror is the perl script when you get back ( if it needs the other conf files they are in that dir too )
* imbrandon cant beleave i cant find this damn thing
<danimo> Riddell: did you patch kopete?
<Riddell> danimo: which?
<Riddell> hobbsee did the dapper-updates and edgy fixes
<danimo> Riddell: ah, cool
<Riddell> although I didn't think anyone used ICQ any more
<danimo> Riddell: to include the patch?
<Riddell> yes
<danimo> you guys are just too fast :)
<viviersf> ok right no @ ajmitch 3rd party xgl is worse than dappers
<ajmitch> viviersf: in what way?
<viviersf> in that it gives a segment fault :p
<ajmitch> excellent :)
<viviersf> hehe
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I haven't been available those last days
<Tonio_> I leaved my appartment and it took a bit of time and now I'm leaving in vacations...
<allee> imbrandon: just had a quick look at the code.  You checked that $lines{"Files:"} in line 391 is defined?  print "$lines{Files:}\n
<allee> print "$lines{Files:}\n" if exists $lines{Files:};
<Tonio_> I'll be available arround 08/22 and full time to polish edgy
<Tonio_> just to insinst I'm not leaving definitly ;)
<Tonio_> hey allee
<Riddell> Tonio_: going on holiday anywhere nice?
<allee> hi Tonio_ 
* allee wish he had also time to help with edgy full time
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was supposed to go to croatia
<allee> bbl
<Tonio_> but since I didn't receive my new identity papers (government's fault) I cannot leave france
<Tonio_> so I'm going in the south west
<Tonio_> allee: well I will have 6 month of full free time to work on ubuntu starting september :)
<allee> Tonio_: croatio is too dangrous: Food much delicous!!!
<Tonio_> but at the moment I'm totally unavailable....
<Tonio_> allee: that was one of the reasons I wanted to go there :)
<allee> heh heh
<Tonio_> allee: in fact I'm leaving paris to go in my girlfriend's appartment
<allee> Tonio_: sounds very good too
<allee> bbl
<Tonio_> but it takes time to reorganize the appartment, painting etc......
<Tonio_> that's the reason I'm not there for a few days :)
<Tonio_> the only point is I cannot go to croatia
<pygi> Tonio_, Croatia? I am in Croatia :)
<pygi> where were you supposed to go?
<Tonio_> pygi: hvar
<Tonio_> but that'll now wait for the next summer, thanks to the french government
<pygi> Tonio_, nice :)
<pygi> it's nice there :)
<omeow> qstring_to_xtp result code -2
<imbrandon> allee: woot found it , was some extra empty lines i wasent accounting for at the end of Packages.gz
<imbrandon> allee: thanks
<allee> imbrandon: for what? I couldn't help you ;)
<imbrandon> heh well for trying ;)
<allee> imbrandon: np.  I was glad to see some perl code after all those python scripts *duck*
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hi all
<goldenear> hi Hobbsee
* Hobbsee is still in one piece. yay.
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<jjesse> you were worried you woldn't be in one piece?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i went skidding down the road earlier
* Hobbsee must have been only a few cm from missing the other car.
<jjesse> ah, well i'm glad you are in one piece then
<Hobbsee> yes.  me too.
* Hobbsee forgot that it was raining, and was already running late.
<jjesse> @time Detroit
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Detroit: August 03 2006, 08:56:53
<jjesse> @time GMT
<jjesse> @time london
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/London: August 03 2006, 13:57:03
* Hobbsee waves to Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee definetly wants no other horrible and scary things tonight.
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:  sudo /etc/init.d/sanity restart
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> ** testers needed for  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<imbrandon> give me a few to go get my laptop and i'll install them 
* Hobbsee isnt on dapper.
<Riddell> thanks imbrandon 
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, me fetches the updates
<fritsch> Riddell: though, it does not update the kdelibs packages
<fritsch> Riddell: are these the same version as before?
<fritsch> Riddell: yes, they are ..
<Riddell> fritsch: they're the same as raphink's versions
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, just for the people who had yours original installed, are not updated, too?
<Riddell> they have a larger version number than the older ones
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, having had installed raphink ones: Warnung: deaktualisiere kdelibs4c2a von 3.5.4-0ubuntu2 zu 3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1
<Riddell> oh, that's raphink's old ones, they're wrong
<fritsch> Riddell: good, so fixed for me now, installed yours. ty very much
<Lure> Riddell: will download 3.5.4 (I want my work dapper fixed - working in strange KDE for the whole day...;-))
<fritsch> Riddell: may I introduce other volunteers on #kubuntu for testing?
<Riddell> fritsch: I've already asked for testing there, go ahead and point them at it
<jjesse> what is the repo to add for 3.5.4?
<imbrandon> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<Riddell> 14:00 < Riddell> ** testers needed for  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<Hobbsee> how odd.  this must be the first lot of kde packages that i havent tested.
<fritsch> Riddell: okay ;-) that made fun
* Lure cannot update as security.ubuntu.com seems to hang on apt-get update :-(
<Hobbsee> Lure: apparently it's slow
<Lure> Hobbsee: interesting, as archive.ubuntu.com is OK...
<Riddell> you don't need security :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> security's overrated.
<Lure> Riddell: will comment it out...
* Hobbsee was telling someone how it was safe enough to use online banking today.
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> instead of carrying around large amounts of cash.
<imbrandon> afaik http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/ is the same thing anyhow
<jjesse> hmmm security is running slow for me as well
<imbrandon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security
<imbrandon> ^^ same thing from archive.
<imbrandon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<imbrandon> rather
<imbrandon> kk Riddell downloading now ( eta 7 minutes ) 
<imbrandon> woot
* Lure is waiting for a.u.c download at 1210 Bytes/sec (good old modem days) :-(
<imbrandon> ouch
<Hobbsee> heh
<fritsch> Riddell: are you running kde 3.5.4 edgy at the moment?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i am
<imbrandon> i am
<imbrandon> also
<fritsch> Riddell: what happens, if you do: SystemSettings ->Region and Country Settings ->Shortcuts
<fritsch> ->Command Shortcuts
<fritsch> sorry for the bad translation
<fritsch> can you find this?
<imbrandon> fritsch: i'm there now, whats up?
<fritsch> have you clicked the things i said?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yep.  then what?
<imbrandon> yes
<fritsch> SystemSettings -> Region and Country Settings, then the second from down
<imbrandon> yes fritsch its on my screen now, what next ?
<fritsch> then the second button unter current scheme
<imbrandon> ok ?
<fritsch> no crash?
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> works fine for me
<fritsch> here on dapper at least for two users this happens
<fritsch> imbrandon: 
<imbrandon> my dapper is updating as we speak 
<Hobbsee> no crash here either
<imbrandon> i'll try it on dapper
<fritsch> version 3.5.4?
<imbrandon> when it gets done
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), HD: 9/22GB, RAM: 590/995MB, 104 proc's, 35.12min up
<imbrandon> yes 3.5.4 edgy 
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yep
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), , RAM: 721/1003MB, 107 proc's, 10.8h up
<fritsch> imbrandon: can i start it with LANG=en_US control-center?
<imbrandon> probably
<fritsch> mmh again german
<imbrandon> kcontrol
<fritsch> imbrandon: LANG=en_US kcontrol
<fritsch> this does not work
<fritsch> but wait!
<fritsch> if i start it in this way, there is no crahs?
<fritsch> sth. langauge dependant?
<Hobbsee> are you starting system settings, or kcontrol, the first time?
<fritsch> systemsettings the first time?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: not the same, or?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: looks differnt *g*
<Hobbsee> fritsch: ie, the crashing one, was that system settings, or kcontrol?
<fritsch> system settings
<Hobbsee> what happens if you just run "kcontrol"?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: it works
<Hobbsee> fritsch: looks like a bug in system settings then.
<danimo> wb Hobbsee
<fritsch> okay
<danimo> Hobbsee: thanks for the kopete fix
<Hobbsee> hi danimo.  i'm still alive and in one piece
<Hobbsee> danimo: the one from a few days ago?  not a problem.
<danimo> Hobbsee: not from today?
<danimo> Hobbsee: my connection broke just today
<danimo> Hobbsee: I was surprised to see that it broke for others a lot earlier already
<Hobbsee> danimo: i didnt change anything today on it.
* Hobbsee hasnt uploaded anything to main in a couple of days.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: regional&accessibillity -> keyboard shortcuts -> tab command shortcuts => crash
<Hobbsee> fritsch: no crash.
<Hobbsee> in edgy
<DaSkreech> Tab command shortcuts?
<DaSkreech> as in tab to command shortcuts?
<fritsch> yes
<Hobbsee> it's listed as command shortcuts
<fritsch> yes, sorry no english version here
* Hobbsee still thinks that system settings is buggy and should be forgotten about.
<DaSkreech> No crash
<DaSkreech> Dapper
<Hobbsee> it should be better with Sime's changes though
<fritsch> DaSkreech: what langauge?
<DaSkreech> Erm
<DaSkreech>  English
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I think that it is buggy but is stable enough to use as long as some obvious user and UI issues get sorted out
<fritsch> mmh, 1 en_US 2 de_DE get a crash, one en_US not
<DaSkreech> Like being able to navigate by keyboard :-P
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: well, true.
<DaSkreech> Hi nixternal_
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it needs someone to really go thru it and fix all the bugs.  you volunteering?
<DaSkreech> I was looking for a place to file bugs on launchpad 
<DaSkreech> No one is claiming it as their child?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: there's definetly a place - use the LP link in the topic
<DaSkreech> Ok
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i'm not sure, i think Riddell was going to look at it, but you're likely welcome to
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> 144K of karma.  i swear that keeps going up.
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: SVN?
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i think he was goign to take from svn.  ask
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ping
<Riddell> hi
<DaSkreech> Hello you maintain the systems settings panel?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, werent you going to look at it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: at what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: system settings, see above
<imbrandon> Riddell: woot, kde 3.5.4 on dapper is now kubuntu-ish
<imbrandon> everything seems ok so far
<Riddell> imbrandon: great, thanks
<Riddell> fritsch: yes, confirmed
<DaSkreech> Woah What happened? 17 updates? In a night
<Riddell> fritsch: get a backtrace and send a bug report
<fritsch> Riddell: i am just waiting for the report of "jott" ...
<fritsch> Riddell: no backtrace possible, after a reboot nothing happens anymore, but jott is still experiencing this crash, i asked him to fill a bug
<Riddell> but other than that crash we should be good to go with 3.4.5?
<Riddell> 3.5.4 rather
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're writing new releases now???
<fritsch> Riddell: working fine since yesterday
<fritsch> Riddell: I think the crash was not restarting kdm, after your kdebase updates from this morning
<hunger> Riddell: I have had no problems with kde 3.5.4 but for that artsd issue.
<hunger> Riddell: And that is fixed.
<Riddell> hunger: you're just lucky :)
<hunger> Riddell: And I could already snear at my SuSE using collegues because my kdevelop has features not yet in their old and outdated version;-)
<Riddell> suse also has packages for 3.5.4
<hunger> Riddell: Yep, but my collegues do not;-)
* Hobbsee wonders if anyone actually merged kdevelop3
<hunger> Hobbsee: It is called kdevelop now.
<Hobbsee> hunger: right, yep
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kdevelop3 should be synced yes
* hunger would not mind getting kdevelop3.4 :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  i just saw it on the merges list a while ago
<hunger> Or basket 0.6... when I am already at requesting beta software,-)
* imbrandon wants a legit mya
<Hobbsee> hunger: what's the status of basket?  stable beta or what?
<imbrandon> but i dont have the k it costs
<imbrandon> heh
<hunger> Hobbsee: From what I read it is beta2.
<Hobbsee> hunger: how stable is it?
<hunger> Hobbsee: THe screenshats look nice, have not tried it myself.
<DaSkreech> Well I grabeed it yesterday
<DaSkreech>  Haven't done much but it seems to work as stated
<hunger> Hobbsee: I managed to live without a basket, I will survive till ubuntu ships it;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh. it's not here now
* Hobbsee thought it was
<Hobbsee> !info basket edgy
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<hunger> Hobbsee: There is the current stable version... but that does not sport so many different colors;-)
* DaSkreech forgets does knotes ship by default or did I install that?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: not shipped by....no...wait...
<DaSkreech> lol
<imbrandon> it is 
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's in k-d
<Hobbsee> so it is
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure how to take that answer :)
<Hobbsee> it's kalarm that isnt
<imbrandon> nor kcalc ;(
<DaSkreech> Hmm never used kalarm
* Hobbsee used "show kubuntu-desktop | grep knotes"
<DaSkreech> Bah who uses that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: speedcrunch
<imbrandon> bah
<DaSkreech> Katapult is all I need baby :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> my mom for one, she wouldent use linux unless it had a calc that looked like windows calc, dont ask !!
* hunger does not like katapult.
<imbrandon> lol
<fritsch> imbrandon: suggest her "xcalc"
<DaSkreech> hunger: On what basis?
<fritsch> imbrandon: :-)
<imbrandon> i've used katapult a whole 3 times
* hunger misses kcalc, too.
<Hobbsee> mmm...katapult
* Hobbsee uses katapult a lot
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah I through a tantrum anytime it doesn't start
<imbrandon> i just use what ever konsole i'm in atm
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is System settings in SVN?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Too many colors, too overblown for a app starter, useless as a calculator.
<DaSkreech> Too many colours that's a funny thing to throw at a KDE app :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: And of course: I am used to run the kde start thingy.
<DaSkreech> How is it overblown?
<DaSkreech> I'm not trying to convince you to use it I'm just polling :)
<goldenear> Riddell: I'm ugrading from KDE 3.5.3 to 3.5.4 (dapper) : Why does it need to install xmms and libtkg1.2 ?
<Lure> Riddell: new 3.5.4 got kubuntu look, but kicker is still screwed up: only has the stuff I added after initiial install - two icons and Storage media applet
<Lure> no desktops, time/date, K-menu...
<Lure> and Kontact also does not have Kubuntu defaults by Tonio (unread mail in () after folder name)...
<Lure> I suspect this is probably side effect of having broken 3.5.4 running for some time...
* DaSkreech pokes hunger
<DaSkreech> Speaking of that I should have breakfast
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> food's overrated.  i should know :P
<Riddell> Lure: killall kicker; rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc; kicker
<Riddell> goldenear: dunno, look at rdepends
<DaSkreech> tell me about it but the boss bought breakfast for the company today :) So I partake
<Lure> Riddell: yep, got the default one back...
<Riddell> Lure: phew
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is the code for system Settings in SVN?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<Riddell> in playground
<DaSkreech> ok
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : 3.5.4 is working in dapper :) | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did i tell you that artsd got fixed last night in edgy?
<goldenear> Riddell: kopete depends on xmms !!!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: someone did, could well have been you
<Hobbsee> !info kmenuedit edgy
<ubotu> kmenuedit: menu editor for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 368 kB, installed size 988 kB
<Hobbsee> Riddell: likely
<Riddell> goldenear: how devious of it
<Hobbsee> goldenear: i'm sure as hell that it doesnt.
<goldenear> superkaramba depends on it too :/
<Hobbsee> goldenear: apt-cache policy kopete, please?
<Hobbsee> goldenear: or are you still on 0.11?
* Hobbsee took the xmms-dev b-d *out* of kopete
<goldenear> at least that what apt-cache rdepends xmms gives me
<goldenear> I'm using kopete 0.12
<fabo> Hobbsee: you pinged me some hours ago ...
<goldenear> and apt wants to install 0.12.1
<Hobbsee> fabo: heya!  what's the status of ksynaptics now?
<Hobbsee> goldenear: dapper, i take it?
<fabo> Hobbsee: nothing new atm https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libsynaptics/+bug/54934
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54934 in libsynaptics "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync libsynaptics 0.14.6b-1 from sid" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> fabo: yep.  that's libsynaptics?  i thought there was a new ksynaptics?
* Hobbsee is subscribed to that bug anyway, iirc
<fabo> libsynaptics resolves the ksynaptics bug
<Hobbsee> fabo: ahhh...right. i thought we were having a new version of both.
<fabo> ksynaptics 0.3.2 was delayed
<Hobbsee> goldenear: yeah, can you /query me apt-cache policy kopete please?  i'm not sure what's happened there
<Hobbsee> goldenear: that should be fixed in my latest packages of them
<goldenear> Hobbsee: I paste it to you in pv :)
<Hobbsee> goldenear: cool :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which sources did you use for making the 3.5.4 kopete 0.12.1 packages?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you use my current edgy ones, or what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or did you use the old dapper sources that the 4 people did?
<fritsch> Riddell: could you delete or change the Readme file, this stops users from upgrading?
<imbrandon> fritsch: what readme
<fritsch> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README
<fritsch> this one, not more current, fixed yesterday
<DaSkreech> System settings doesn't use Malone as the Bug tracker?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it does
<DaSkreech> Well I jsut tried to file a bug (it only has one) and it told me I can't
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs-search?field.distribution=ubuntu&field.sourcepackagename=kde-systemsettings&search=Search
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's under kde-systemsettings
<DaSkreech> Hmm I went to products and klicking on KDE ssystem settings redirects me to kcontrol
<imbrandon> kde != kubuntu
<omeow> alt & ctrl + print don't work anymore
<omeow> (more keyboard issues?)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i went via the link in teh topic
<DaSkreech> Well yeah I know that
<DaSkreech> Ah ok Under Distributions :)
<goldenear> <imbrandon> kde != kubuntu <-- but kubuntu mostly is KDE :)
<imbrandon> goldenear: yea but the product on LP 
<imbrandon> is what he clicked, products != packages
<Hobbsee> oh darn ti.
<Hobbsee> *it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: want to sponsor an upload for me, in a bit?
<imbrandon> the KDE product has its own bug tracker not malone
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok
<imbrandon> is what i'm getting at
<DaSkreech> Yeah Still trying to figure out Launchpad
<DaSkreech> I think I've got People :)
<omeow> Does alt or ctrl+printscrn work for anyone else?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I used the current edgy package for kopete, but it was done in a chroot that might have had xmms installed previously
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right...because xmms isnt listed as a build dep for edgy packages for a while...
<Hobbsee> iirc
<Hobbsee> and the --without-xmms is passed
<goldenear> imbrandon: then Launchpad should only be used for the kubuntu base packages (the ones common with ubuntu)
<Hobbsee> iirc
<imbrandon> goldenear: no not at all
<imbrandon> you seeing it wrong
<imbrandon> products != packages
<imbrandon> brb
<goldenear> kde specific bugs should be repported with the kde bug repport tool imho
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if i'm just adding a .pot patch, with debhelper, do i need the stuff on reading the debian/patches dir?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seeing as there's other bits to add anyway?
* Hobbsee cant remember
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it needs some way to read the patches
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<Riddell> if it's a debhelper rules file that needs to be in the file
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which is "that"?
<Riddell> the patch bits
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  remember which section?
* Hobbsee has managed to confuse herself again
<Hobbsee> can i stick it anywhere before install, and it still be read?
<Riddell> patching should be done before configure
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, i think i found it
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you happen to have a copy of http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/files/kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff somewhere handy?
<Hobbsee> seems that that link is down  (grumble)
<Riddell> any KDE package will have it
<Riddell> usually in debian/patches/common
* Hobbsee doesnt seem to have any locally, she thinks
<Hobbsee> if you could copy that to your kubuntu.org server with the rest of the patches, that'd be helpful
<Hobbsee> oh, here it is
<omeow> Do the alt+printscrn or ctrl+printscrn shortcuts work for any of you? (It should start ksnapshot in different modes, window and desktop mode respectively)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> omeow: printscreen does
<omeow> I know, but the other two shortcuts don't.
<omeow> I'm not quite sure how ksnapshot is started by pressing printscrn, since the application ksnapshot doesn't have a shortcut, and other than window & desktop screenshot, there don't seem to be any other shortcuts regarding this.
<Hobbsee> omeow: is there one in kcontrol/system settings about it?
<omeow> No.
<omeow> And it looks like both those screenshot options don't work at all, not even when I change the shortcuts to single keys.
<Hobbsee> woo!  debian accepted my patch.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do i want to bother getting a main package synced, if the only change is mine, that i made in ubuntu first?  i'm thinking not.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is there a newer version in debian?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: only with my fix in it
<Hobbsee> eh, and a lintian overwrite thing in it
<Hobbsee> ie, only a -3ubuntu1 to a -4 changes
<Hobbsee> -s
<Riddell> Hobbsee: generally it's not worth doing syncing mid-cycle unless there's a reason
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good, that's what i thought :)
<Hobbsee> +libdvdread (0.9.6-4) unstable; urgency=low
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +  * Made install-css.sh executable as suggested by
<Hobbsee> +    Sarah Hobbs <hobbsee@ubuntu.com>.
<Hobbsee> :)
<omeow> bko is nice and slow again... :)
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae!  argh!
* Hobbsee thought she recognised the name.
<nixternal> woohoo kde 3.5.4 ;)
<nixternal> hiya kubuntueros ;)
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Riddell> and kubuntueras
* Hobbsee wonders what a kubuntuera is
<nixternal> hehe...hiya Riddell ;)
<Riddell> a female kubuntuero
<nixternal> hiya imbrandon!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh...right
<nixternal> yup
* Hobbsee curtseys, and twirls in her skirt.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pastebin of the debdiff?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19605  - thanks!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or do you want me to bug someone else to upload it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'll do it, looks good
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :) 
<Riddell> Sime: I can't get systemsettings to show the advanced/general buttons in the toolbar
<imbrandon> [10:15]  <Riddell> a female kubuntuero <--- a wha ??
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> makes me think of spain, for some reason.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i'm have to save the log of the skirt twist ;) thats classic hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee rarely wears skirts, for the record.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: dont feel bad, i rarely wear them either ;P
<DaSkreech> Does anyone?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: my {ex-}wife does almost 100% of the time
<DaSkreech> Woah. Where does she live?
<imbrandon> heh reno nv
<DaSkreech> What? 
<DaSkreech> That's insane
<imbrandon> howso ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah
<DaSkreech> They are like parachutes for heat. 
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i used to.  school uniform.  very impractical though
<toma> ola
<Hobbsee> (picture hobbsee climbing under stages, jumping down stairs, etc)
<imbrandon> [09:59]  <imbrandon> Hobbsee: you done with voyager for the night? if so i'm gonna set it into backup mode
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep
<imbrandon> kk
* Hobbsee hasnt used it in a day or so, actually
<imbrandon> hehe just makin sure
<omeow> Riddell, filed as http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131789
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131789 in general "window/desktop screenshot global shortcutkeys do not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :)  yeah, i've seen enoguh of "this system is going for REBOOT NOW!  disconnecting"
<DaSkreech> Course Jamaica is pretty hot and tempting for young uns so skirts don't stay on for very long anyway :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: LOL 
<imbrandon> told ya the VM was better ;)
<DaSkreech> Xen! FTW!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hey now - i havent seen it throw gcc errors yet
<mhb> good afternoon
<imbrandon> anyhow i should be getting a dedicated build box soon
<Hobbsee> i'm not complaining!
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> hi mhb 
<imbrandon> 'ello and gnight
* imbrandon is off to nap
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> mmm...sleep
<mhb> goodnight
* Hobbsee doesnt want to think about the lecture she'll get later
<Riddell> Sime: ah hah, it was installing to /usr/etc, my fault
<Riddell> Sime: looking lovely
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: What's the time by you now?
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: August 04 2006, 01:31:16
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ^
<DaSkreech> Ah Not that late then
<Hobbsee>  /usr/etc...interesting
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: class starts at 10
<Hobbsee> although, i technically wont have to come home for another 36 hours or so...
<Lure> omeow: I think prtscrn is assigned by k-d-s with khotkeys
<Lure> omeow: this was done by Tonio_ for dapper
<omeow> k-d-s is a person?
<imbrandon> kubuntu-default-setting package
<Lure> Riddell: Command Shortcuts in Reginal setting crashes System settings (KDE 3.5.4 on dapper)
<Hobbsee> omeow: heh.  k-d-s is a very interesting nick for a person :P
<Lure> Riddell: I think someone reported something similar earlier...
<Hobbsee> Lure: someone else mentioned that earlier
<mhb> Hobbsee: :o)
<DaSkreech> So it should have two more for Ctrl/Alt +PtrScrn?
<Riddell> Lure: they did
<mhb> Hobbsee: I think k-d-s is a name for an evil gnome doing bad stuff somewhere in KDE 3.5.4 :o)
<Lure> DaSkreech: not sure if possible as this is only for starting app. What are Ctrl/Alt supposed to do (in that other OS)?
<omeow> DaSkreech, well it's listed in the global shortcuts list under miscellaneous. 
<DaSkreech> Lure: Listen to omeow :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: heh.  no...they just make app names too long, so they get shortened.  happens for l-k-h too
<mhb> Hobbsee: The sad thing is: I know. :o)
<imbrandon> l-r-m
<DaSkreech> My fav is i18n :-)
<lnxkde> :P
<imbrandon> wth does that stand for anyhow, i know its the itnl stuff but ....
<lnxkde> are the KDE 3.5.4 bugs too bad??
<toma> imbrandon: l10n
<imbrandon> lnxkde: nope the majopr ones been worked out it seems
<lnxkde> nice
<lnxkde> time to update then
<lnxkde> how loves RIddell ?
* lnxkde raises his hand!
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: internationalization
<imbrandon> ahh found it L10n, Acronym for "localization" ("L" + 10 letters + "n"; upper case L is used to distinguish it from the numeral 1 (one))
<imbrandon> anyhow , gnight
<DaSkreech> Night get some nap time
<mhb> imbrandon: it's still used with the lowercase "l"
<mhb> imbrandon: good night
<lnxkde> imbrandon, bye
<lnxkde> imbrandon, thankx good night
<lnxkde> DaSkreech,  I love you too dont be jelous
<DaSkreech> I know you got love for me :)
<lnxkde> :p
<DaSkreech> See?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech lol
<lnxkde> DaSkreech did you update?
<DaSkreech> to new KDe?
<lnxkde> yep
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Busy at work on three projects and looking at svn for system settings
<lnxkde> I see
<lnxkde> DaSkreech,  work then !
<lnxkde> stop IRC!
<DaSkreech> Neva!!
<DaSkreech> Some of my work involves IRCing :)
<toma> Riddell: translate this application gives a Traceback and no user visible output for non-existing applications
<toma> o nm, it completely doesn't work
<DaSkreech> PLus I'm arguing in the bash channel
<lnxkde> DaSkreech, yes mine too I may some day do a insurance and mutal fund sell in the IRC
<lnxkde> :p
<Riddell> toma: cool :)
<Riddell> toma: try it with launchpad-integration installed
<DaSkreech> With bots :)
<toma> Riddell: oki
<DaSkreech> !life insurance 96 y/o
<ubotu> I know nothing about life insurance 96 y/o - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<toma> Riddell: no difference, maybe i need edgy for that?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech,  you pay 96 monthly?
<Riddell> toma: does it still crash?
<toma> yes
<lnxkde> my net connection is dead today..
<lnxkde> It is downloading at 7k....
<Riddell> hmm, works for me in dapper
<lnxkde> when It soppose to download at 56k
<Hobbsee> bedtime.  night all.
<lnxkde> Hobbsee,  bye
<lnxkde> :)
<DaSkreech> Nope Life insurance for a 96 year old :)
<toma> i installed launchpad-dependencies and liblaunchpad-integration0                 was already installed 
<Riddell> night Hobbsee 
<DaSkreech> Night Hobbsee
<toma> night Hobbsee
* Hobbsee looks for somewhere to fall asleep
<Riddell> any other dapper users have problems with Get Help Online?
<lnxkde> Hobbsee, night
<DaSkreech> Though you are probably going to be here in 15 minutes :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: heh, probably
<toma> is there a way to disable that menu item?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech  lol noone will insure someone of 96 years olld  last age is 69 :p
<Riddell> toma: no, you'd need to recompiled kdelibs
* toma shakes his head and starts to cry
<lnxkde> Riddell when you think we will see KDE4 snv packages for edgy? 
<Riddell> lnxkde: when someone makes them
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: edgy+1
<lnxkde> :P but they are going to be in edgy repos?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: edgy+2, likely in repos
* Hobbsee got bored a while ago, and looked up the schedule
<lnxkde> ok
<toma> Riddell: so i have to construct my own help menu?
<Hobbsee> and yes, i'm going to bed - i'm chucking the rubbish off my bed at the moment - it seemed to grow during the day.
<lnxkde> Hobbsee,  lol
<Hobbsee> and i wasnt here, so i'm not sure how!
<Riddell> toma: or just not click on those two items.  you have the other menu items no?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Don't water it!!
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: haha
<DaSkreech> Ok I just killed all the sound in my computer from command line mplayer somehow
* Hobbsee notes that she hasnt seen the accepted mail for her main upload via Riddell yet.
<toma> Riddell: yes, but since I have serious problems with this feature, I will think what I will do.
<DaSkreech> Ah! What on earth?
<toma> Riddell: does it lead straight to Rosetta? Or is there an explanation?
<Riddell> toma: it just brings up a web browser at rosetta 
<toma> Riddell: sorry for being a pita, but are the comments from the kde people going to be ignored? I mean is this final?
<Riddell> toma: this has been planned for a long time, removing would probably mean getting approval from Mark Shuttleworth
<toma> that means the comments of kde have gone to dev null. 
<jjesse> join #ubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> toma: I wouldn't say that, I've passed all the comments onto the rosetta developers and they've responded with comments
<Riddell> toma: I'm sure I remember you saying that adding a menu item wasn't any worse than replacing the k-menu with a suse logo
<Riddell> toma: but it would be good to collect the points from the kde-i18n-doc rosetta discussion on a wiki page so we could discuss them in a BoF at akademy
<Riddell> jjesse: do you have a script which does that?
<toma> are the  comments located in a br?
<Riddell> in a bug report?  not that I know of
<toma> the comments of rosetta developers
<Riddell> no
<toma> not public?
<Riddell> mostly me talking to carlos on #ubuntu-devel
<toma> i wont deny that i said that, but the way it works now, is not friendly to kde transalators
<Riddell> toma: it's not my favourite feature either (especially since Get Help Online does pretty well nothing useful)
<Riddell> I could change it to Translate this Application for Kubuntu
<Riddell> but much more would need to be discussed with Mark, are you coming to akademy?
<jjesse> hmmm small problem: i upgraded to kde3.5.4 toda and now can't an ip address on my virtual machine
<Riddell> jjesse: using what?
<jjesse> Riddell: i have a virutal machine that i upgraded to the kde 3.5.4 repos today and now i don't have an ip address
<toma> Riddell: No, i'm not so good in big groups.
<jjesse> only ip address is the loopback
<DaSkreech> Anychance of someone talking to edubuntu devs about not ripping out KDE apps?
<Riddell> jjesse: can get an ip address using which toojl?
<Riddell> can't
<Riddell> toma: if you were able to make a wiki page with all the problems kde people have with rosetta that would be cool
<jjesse> Riddell: i couldn't get access from my VM to my host machie, an ifconfig only shows lo configured and a standard sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 to get dhcp address doesnt' work
<jjesse> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device 
<jjesse> i've double checked my configs on the vm and nothng has changed since i've upgraded kde
<Riddell> there's also nothing in kde that could change your network like that
<jjesse> i agree  that's what i'm trying to figure out
<Riddell> all a bit spooky
<jjesse> agreeed
<Riddell> dapper users: rocking new system settings http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20060803-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> now compiling in edgy
<allee> Riddell: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-accessibility.directory'  (Dapper kde 3.5.2)
<allee> , which is also in package kdebase-data
<Riddell> allee: humbug
<allee> :)
<rouzic> Thanks :D
<omeow> Riddell, rofl @ the outcome of http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131789
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131789 in general "window/desktop screenshot global shortcutkeys do not work" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]  
<omeow> Maybe it's just me, but I think it's ironic, first they include the utility ksnapshot to make screenshots, then they include shortcuts that copy screenshots to the clipboard. While I expected ksnapshot to start up in the various screenshot modes.
<Riddell> omeow: that explains it :)
<omeow> Yeah, it does.
<omeow> consistant with windows, but inconsistant with how you usually make a screenshot in kde. (and you're used to doing it like that. =P)
<el> hi
<el> Riddell, http://ellen.reitmayr.net/downloads/systemsettings_el.png
<omeow> hah!
<omeow> I was just saying that to Sho_
<omeow> Oh wait, keyboard shortcuts are still under regional & accessibility.
<Riddell> el: try running kbuildsycoca and running systemsettings from the command line
<omeow> I don't quite understand why they are. I suggest putting them in tabs under hardware => keyboard
<el> Riddell, now it looks as it should - thanks, Riddell 
<Riddell> phew
<omeow> Where'd hardware go?
<el> omeow, this is how it should be: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/systemsettings.png
<omeow> Looks better, but I still think keyboard (and other) shorcuts should be under keyboard or in their own module.
<omeow> Or is it now?
<el> omeow, keyboard shortcuts are under keyboard
<Riddell> omeow: it is now
<omeow> Great. :)
<omeow> I used to spend ages looking for the right module, but I could never find it.
<Riddell> omeow: but keyboard layout is both a "keyboard" issue and a "regional" issue so that's always complex
<el> there are some resizing problems, and the search results for advanced is not visible enough
<Riddell> el: what resizing problems?
<el> results for the keyboard layout were exactly 50:50 -> half of the people expected it to be under regional, the other half under keyboard
<el> yes, keyboard layout under regional doesn;t have scrollbars
<omeow> funny
<el> Riddell, so when the window is too small, you do not get to all contents
<Riddell> el: I get a horizontal scrollbar on that
<omeow> el, never got a reply to http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126473#c9 maybe you could add some meaningful reply too? :)
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 126473 in general "KTorrent needs better/crystal like icons" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]  
<el> Riddell, i'll go through all the dialogs tonight to see if there are more issues like that
<el> omeow, ken is going to design icons for that
<Riddell> el: put them at the bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSystemSettingsUsability
<Sime> hi guys
<el> omeow, we both agreed that the media player start/stop icons are not appropriate for download
<el> hi sime!
<allee> hi Sime 
<Riddell> ah hah, the main man
<el> Sime,  thanks for implementing this so fast :)
<omeow> el: well, designing and them actually using them is two different things.
<el> omeow, you think the ktorrent people won't use them?
<omeow> luckily, kde4 will have text under icons by default.
<omeow> well, I heard they might be a bit stubborn. :)
<Riddell> omeow: it will?
<Sime> el: are you having trouble running the new version on your machine?
<Riddell> omeow: you can turn that on per application by the way, adept does it
<omeow> Riddell, I heard it was going to be turned on by default yeah.
<omeow> Sho told me.
<el> omeow, but if they are in the regular icon set, then they should. it's in the guidelines that default icons should be used ;-)
<omeow> Hmhm, i'll have to see about that. :)
<el> Sime, i just once more forgot to run this kbuildsomehting
<Riddell> gamin being broken :(
<Sime> el: ok, it looked like you were running the wrong binary. But yeah, it was probably kbuildsysblah.
<el> hehe
<el> Sime, i just said to riddell that i'll go through the systemsettings tonight to look for the low hanging fruits 
<Sime> ok, good. Will you be looking in my stuff or the standard kde panels as well?
<Riddell> would be nice to have accessibilty in this, arrow keys working et al
<Sime> Riddell: systemsettings (=> s-s). s-s probably needs to have those 2 laptop modules put back in somewhere.
<el> Sime, your stuff (e.g. search results for the non-active main group are too weak), but also the main panels
<Riddell> Sime: I'll be removing those laptop modules tomorrow with any luck
<Sime> Riddell: and there needs to be a place for dumped extra kcms that we don't know about. (3rd party)
<Riddell> Sime: we won't need them in edgy since we'll use the acpi-support in kmilo
<Sime> el: yeah, in s-s, and in the guidance modules. (account admin, disk admin, display and services)
<Sime> Riddell: ok good. I'm just warning you. :-) I don't have much of a clue about what the laptop users need...
<mornfall> hi el 
<el> hi mornfall 
<el> sent you an email earlier this week :)
<mornfall> i have stalled on adept, sorry
<mornfall> yes i know
<mornfall> i saw you here and recalled
<mornfall> there are still bits and pieces to get adept into half-releasable shape
<mornfall> Riddell: what's the release plan for edgy again?
<el> mornfall, did you make changes in the ui?
<mornfall> i got flooded away with work, school and personal issues
<el> mornfall, the filters, if i remember your blog correctly
<Riddell> mornfall: feature freeze in a month https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<mornfall> okey, month is enough to get some sort of 2.2 in
<mornfall> it won't have much of the stuff from the paris specs
<mornfall> but it will have something... hopefully
<mornfall> for ui changes, there are icons and changed layout
<mornfall> the modebar thing is not implemented right now and i don't know if there'll be enough time
<mornfall> i won't work on any new features anytime soon if i want to get a stable release for edgy
<el> mornfall, if you pack it for dapper, i'll have a look at your layout changes
<mornfall> i'll try el
<el> mornfall needs vacation!
<mornfall> i don't know what i need, probably a divine intervention
<el> hehe
<mornfall> times are hard (yeah, times are always hard)
<mornfall> it'll get better eventually... it always has
<Lure> Riddell: what do you mean with "we won't need them in edgy since we'll use the acpi-support in kmilo"?
<Riddell> Lure: when I get your patch uploaded
<Lure> Riddell: but we would still need some laptop config (what to do on lid close...), wouldn't we?
<Riddell> Lure: then we'd need a new module for that, not the current thinkpad or vaio ones
<Lure> and I thought that sebas's power mgmt applet would catch lid/sleep/hibernate keys on it's own or do you expect this to be done by kmilo too?
<Riddell> it should probably just get them from hal since that's the future
<Riddell> so it's not a kmilo problem at all
<Lure> exactly. btw, any progress on new applet?
<Riddell> Lure: it's on my todo list after your kmilo stuff
<Sime> Riddell: will 3.5.4 be coming to dapper?
<Sime> Riddell: forget that.
<Riddell> Sime: it's available
<Sime> Riddell: we're already up to Edgy, h.
<Riddell> it's in edgy too
* Sime blushes.
<Sime> does the media:/ stuff work better in 3.5.4?
<Riddell> in which way?
<Riddell> floppy disks still seem broken :(
<Sime> cdrom doesn't show up as unmounted. feature??
<Riddell> how do you mean?
<Riddell> cdroms mount fine
<Sime> properties tab for my HDDs is very plain, and missing extra info about the disk.
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> I need to go out
<Sime> ok, cdrom only shows up when there is a disk. makes some sense
<Sime> no worries.
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> Riddell: figured out the problem w/ my network, my interface was setup as disabled and not setup to enabled upon startup
<DaSkreech> mornfall: can I get a key shortcut for search?
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<DaSkreech> hello alleeEdgy32
<alleeEdgy32> DaSkreech: hi.  any experience with a docking station and Radeon card? :)
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<DaSkreech> translate as no ;-)
<alleeEdgy32> DaSkreech: me too.  and does not work out of the box :(
<DaSkreech> What docking station?
<alleeEdgy32> Dell D600 laptop + docking station with DVI
<alleeEdgy32> console works bug starting X gives -> TFT goes to sleep.  I assume no signal, but  Xorg.0.log looks fine
<alleeEdgy32> s/bug/but/
* alleeEdgy32 hates it when new toys don't work ;)
* DaSkreech grins
<alleeEdgy32> ha ha :)
<jeroenvrp> yes 3.5.4 is working in dapper :-) ~!
<jeroenvrp> but,
<jeroenvrp> only when I open an application under root, the fonts look antialiased
<jeroenvrp> cripled that is
<jeroenvrp> I checked it, but anti-aliases is on
<jeroenvrp> anyone have an idea!?
<allee> jeroenvrp: I had to [configure...]  to the right and selected subpixel hinting
<jeroenvrp> allee: ah so you had the same problem
<allee> jeroenvrp: but I played before 3.5.4 upgrade with antialiasing so I was not sure it it's releated to 3.5.4
<jeroenvrp> allee: oeps
<jeroenvrp> I mean the fonts look NOT anti-aliased
<allee> jeroenvrp: yes. It was the same here after rebooting in 3.5.4:  aliasing was on Subpixel hinting was off.
<allee> subpixel subpixel hinting on gave me back the antialiasing look
<jeroenvrp> allee: thanks for the hint
<jeroenvrp> I disabled anti-aliasing and enabled it again, now it works
<jeroenvrp> notjing to do with subhinting
<jeroenvrp> whatever its calles
<jeroenvrp> thats for laptops I presume
<alleeEdgy32> ah, so maybe  changing subpixel hinting had just the same effect (reread real value of antialiasing)
<alleeEdgy32> jeroenvrp: yes. laptop here  (Dell D600)
<jeroenvrp> alleeEdgy32: yes that was what I presumed
<omeow> What does qstring_to_xtp result code -2 generally mean?
<omeow> It gets printed to my console every time I switch tabs in something.
<omeow> is -2 bad?
<mhb> good night (that's a greeting :o)
* Daskreech grins
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-04
<omeow> Riddell, any idea what qstring_to_xtp result code -2 means?
<omeow> (Didn't get many meaningful answers from googling)
<Daskreech> Night all
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> omeow: nope
<omeow> weird
<omeow> I keep getting it, even with other applications.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what????
<Riddell> Hobbsee: dunno, I didn't look too closely at it
<Riddell> but it seems to be broken
* Hobbsee wonders what Riddell is stil doing up.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right - that because of the .pot patch, or what?
<Riddell> just got back from a Festival show
<Hobbsee> and where did you get the error - build time, or execute time?
<Hobbsee> ooh fun, how was it?
<Riddell> build time
<Riddell> first show was pretty poor, I'm glad I didn't pay for it.  second show was very promising for a first night, I would have paid for it
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> not because of the .pot patch, just that message generation is broken upstream (I'm guessing he never used it)
<Riddell> although I'm not sure exactly what's broken or how to fix it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right...
<Riddell> I need to sleep
<Riddell> you might want to send the error to the kwin-crystal author and maybe ask on kde-devel for advice
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, you do.  goodnight :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right...okay
* Hobbsee cant do that much here anyway.
<Riddell> we should have that package translatable
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, yeah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yay.  you broke it :P
<Hobbsee> Unpacking replacement kde-systemsettings ...
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20060803-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-accessibility.directory', which is also in package kdebase-data
<Hobbsee> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Hobbsee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20060803-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> --force-overwrite is your friend
* Riddell snoozes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh, i was meaning a more long term fix than that.  
* Hobbsee wonders which package it's supposed to be in.
<Hobbsee> fixed it :)
<Hobbsee> does anyone know the eta of amarok 1.4.2?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: 1.4.2 is out?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: not yet.  eta = estimated time of arrival
<Hobbsee> apparently it's next sunday
<imbrandon> re
<freeflying> Hobbsee: cool
<Hobbsee> wb imbrandon 
<imbrandon> hey Hobbsee , voyager is still broke, i'm glad i made /var and /home seperate this time
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice.  doesnt seem broke here.
<imbrandon> i said screw it and busted out the laptop and irssi from a shell i have ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> x is definately broke on that box, funny thing is i got rid of all the errors though still dosent work anyhow i'm tired of messing with it
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> i'll worry about it later
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> heya freeflying 
<imbrandon> guess this is my chance to finaly convert to irssi ;)
<Hobbsee> irssi *is* a nice client :)
<imbrandon> irssi is console
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: took you long enough to switch :)
<imbrandon> console apps are last resort for me
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: version me.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<ajmitch> oh dear, you decided to switch back to that thing?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> of course :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> hrm how can i make notices and such show in the active channel ?
<imbrandon> gah nvm /me runs man irssi
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> now i got to rember all the chans i have on auto join and put them in here
* imbrandon groans
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> good thing about this is i can screen it from my file server thoguh
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<imbrandon> i'll just have to rember what numbers are what chans at the bottom now LOL
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah
<viviersf> ajmitch, ping
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> HEY!
<Tm_T> anyone can explain that first part of topic please?
<imbrandon_> that 3.5.4 is working ?>
<imbrandon_> ummm dident realize that was complicated ;) just playin, what do you mean Tm_T
<Tm_T> I mean, bah, nothing
<Tm_T> I just happened to destroy my system because of that =)
<imbrandon_> ?
<Tm_T> well, upgrade to edgy didn't go well
<Tm_T> so, now I installed dapper again
<imbrandon_> edgy is for dev use anyhow atm ;)
<imbrandon_> trust me i got my hickups from it today
* imbrandon_ kicks usplash
* viviersf strangles his pc
<Tm_T> imbrandon_: I supposed to be dev, so... but bah
<Tm_T> anyway, I prolly start to push (k)edubuntu to local school(s)
<Tm_T> because I got job in one, and I won't look how our young future is pushed right to MS-world
<imbrandon> edubuntu ( although kubuntu would be nice too )
<imbrandon> Tm_T: suppose to be dev ?
<Tm_T> yeah
<imbrandon> as in a developer ?
<viviersf> imbrandon, you a pkg building boff ?
<viviersf> :P
<imbrandon> boff? hehe
<viviersf> boffin
<imbrandon> boffin? heh if you mean do i build packages yes
<viviersf> sorry for the south african lingo
<imbrandon> np hehe
<viviersf> boffin = genius
<viviersf> k right
<imbrandon> ohh genius i wouldnt say but i've done my share
<viviersf> mind if i ask you some q's in pvt
<imbrandon> sure, i might be slow to respond but ok
<MrFaber> hi all
<imbrandon> i got about 5 things going on here heheh
<imbrandon> hello MrFaber 
<MrFaber> hi imbrandon 
<MrFaber> Is it possible that Kopete in Dapper gets an update to connect to ICQ again?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I will start to build some KDE4-stuff as soon as I get secondary PC here, I afraid to try edgy in this workstation anymore soon ;)
<MrFaber> Otherwise at least a kopete 0.12.1 + icq patch repository like amarok 1.4.1 would be great on kubuntu.org homepage
<Tm_T> MrFaber: it should be in main too
<Tm_T> MrFaber: fix that is
<MrFaber> Tm_T, it is fixed already?
<Tm_T> should be
<MrFaber> Ok, I have used my own version, I am goingt to test it
<MrFaber> sorry
<Tm_T> np
<MrFaber> yeah, it works great, thanks
<MrFaber> sorry :)
<Tm_T> MrFaber: if you notice some hitches or anything, just ping me
<MrFaber> ok, thx
<ajmitch> viviersf: pong
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Tm_T> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T.  i might get to stay connected this time.
<Hobbsee> just maybe.
* Hobbsee yells at imbrandon 
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: how are you?
* Tm_T tries to compile kicker
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i'm bugsquishing.  or i will be.
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee i figured out it was the usplash
<Tm_T> mooh, again somethings missing
<imbrandon> i removed it and all is fine
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice.  when do we get konvi builds.  this one is being painful.
<Tm_T> E: Build-Depends dependency for kdebase cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package cdbs can satisfy version requirements
<Tm_T> ;(
<imbrandon> working on them now, now that i have a box with xwindows lol
<Tm_T> anyone can explain that?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: er, right?  precisely what are the cdbs requirements?
<imbrandon> looks like it cant find the cdbs it wants
<danimo> wb Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<imbrandon> heya danimo 
<danimo> hi imbrandon
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no idea, I commanded "apt-get build-dep kicker
<Tm_T> "
<imbrandon> Tm_T: well apt-cache policy kdebase
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tm_T> err, err, er,,
<imbrandon> Tm_T: why not build it in pbuilder instead of a full chroot ? or worse you doing neither
<Tm_T> imbrandon: I'm trying to compile kicker from svn to myself
<imbrandon> ahhh 
<Tm_T> because I have modifications my own
<imbrandon> well as we said look what version cdbs is trying to get 
<imbrandon> and what version is avail
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> gah my laptop is infected with gnome
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dont worry - i purged your main machine of kde while X was broke.
<Tm_T> =)
<imbrandon> gah
* imbrandon takes sudo from Hobbsee 
<Tm_T> I need my kicker, oh, I'm crippled ;(
<imbrandon> Tm_T: its a semi simple fix , if you would do what we said ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: s/kde/yada/
<imbrandon> yada ?
<Tm_T> imbrandon: im compiling, I check it after that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the build system i've been bitching about for the past couple of days.
<imbrandon> ahh
* imbrandon needs to go look for some good irssi scripts and themes while konversation compiles
* Hobbsee is the bitchy psycopath after all.  may as well live up to my title.
<imbrandon> fskin right click ( f12 ) on my iBook
* imbrandon looks in the kde shortcut buttons 
<danimo> imbrandon: she really fell in love with that package for some reason
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> man i love trying to use a develpent version of an os to actualy try to develop on
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> there should be some law against that
<imbrandon> ohh man thats why
<imbrandon> fskin keyboard layout was set to windows on an apple computer lol
* imbrandon kicks edgy just for good measure
<Hobbsee> hah
<Tm_T> imbrandon: well, what you need to know about policy? it just tells that I have KDE 3.5.4 packages installed
<imbrandon> apt-cache policy kdebase will show what version of cdbs it was looking for
<Tm_T> it doesn't
<Tm_T> imo
<Tm_T> http://pastebin.ca/115111
<Hobbsee> gah.  lag sucks.
<Tm_T> it doesn't ;)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: it gives us a time to talk behind your back
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hah.
<Tm_T> ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: be sure to blog about it too.
<Tm_T> naah
* Hobbsee was amused by the last one.
<Tm_T> actually I should restart blogging
<Tm_T> I mean continue
<imbrandon> yea i need to update mine too and start to use it again
<Tm_T> now I have net connection and health to think :p
* danimo hasn't blogged for ages in his english blog now
<danimo> I should consollidate blogs, too
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: what was the last one? I don't even remember :p
<imbrandon> you mean there are languages other than english ? j/k
<Tm_T> imbrandon: I thought language and english are synonyms
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, they keep filing bugs for the darn lack of translations.
<imbrandon> lol Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> yay.  more merges.
<Hobbsee> 4 in one day, what's more.
<imbrandon> gah any with my name ?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: bluefoxicy wrote a lovely blog post.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dunno, didnt look.
* imbrandon thinks all his are done
<imbrandon> speaking of witch i need to check the buld logs to make sure they dident ftbs on some other arches
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true.  people/imbrandon/+packages
<Hobbsee> you dont need to go thru all the build logs
<imbrandon> heh i know
<imbrandon> i have it bookmarked
<imbrandon> along with a few other places i go regularly
<imbrandon> woot no failures, guess thats good
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no sparcs?
<imbrandon> huh ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sparc often ftbfs stuff.
<imbrandon> nope built there too
<Hobbsee> nixternal: has a merge to do..
<imbrandon> nixternal does ?
<imbrandon> he actualy has something that was uploaded ?
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, on the manual page
* Hobbsee could steal it.
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, kflickr
<omeow> imbrandon, are you still having problems getting konversation built on edgy? 
<omeow> I decided to stop waiting and just compiled the svn version.
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why it's listed as a merge.  p.d.o doesnt seem to know it exists yet.
<Hobbsee> oh crud.  i still had to email the fridge.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: bout what ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: delaying the meeting a day
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I took care of it
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: just pop in #ubuntu-fridge ( or ask me i'm on fridge devel now rember heheh )
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice.  is that all official yet?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea we're just still working on the rss and cruft
<imbrandon> but yea
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice
<imbrandon> you see the new dr who spin-off on bbc3 Riddell  ?
<imbrandon> gah where can i set a keyboard key to "right click" f12 used to do it 
<imbrandon> dosent seem to work now
<Riddell> imbrandon: nope
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i fixed that kde-systemsettings, btw.
<imbrandon> Riddell: its called torchwood , http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/news/cult/news/drwho/2005/10/17/25634.shtml
<imbrandon> ugh , debian started packageing kbfx and its not the same as ours
* imbrandon grumbles
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah.  yeah.  that's why most is on the manual merges page.
<imbrandon> thats why i should have filed a RTP/ITP
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee tries out the shiny request sync script.
<imbrandon> wha ?
* imbrandon wants
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/requestsync
<imbrandon> nice
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> i'll grab it in a sec
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: learn to request a sync the hard way.  new motu's arent allowed to take shortcuts :P
<imbrandon> hahaha i've filed lots of syncs
<Hobbsee> yes, but you havent been able to ack them for long.
<imbrandon> you speak as if you have ? heheheh
<imbrandon> anyhow food time,bbiab
<danimo> imbrandon: is torchwood any good?
<imbrandon> danimo: no idea havent had a chance to watch it yet, just noticed it today
<imbrandon> FOOD ! heh /me loves pizza in the morning
<danimo> imbrandon: even I knew about it, and I'm not a uk citizen :)
<Hobbsee> oh darn.  script is screwed.  imbrandon, you cant use it :P
<omeow> What's the shortcut "Get help online" supposed to do?
<omeow> Apparently it was added by kubuntu devs?
<Hobbsee> omeow: take you to LP
<omeow> It does not work.
<Hobbsee> omeow: to a section marked, oddly enough, "get help"  *g*
<Hobbsee> omeow: dapper or edgy?
<omeow> edgy
<Hobbsee> works here
<omeow> konvi prints this to console; Error showing url: There is no default action associated with this location.
<omeow> I have a default browser set in kde components, why does it not use that?
<Hobbsee> ah.  set the default browser.  Riddell was supposed to fix that.  i even saw a patch for it.
<Hobbsee> because it's screwed, and needs fixing.
<omeow> I see. Ok. 
* Hobbsee just hasnt yelled at the appropriate people yet.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it changed recently in launchpad integration
<omeow> There are updates available, but I'm a bit scared to update since it usually breaks my system. :) (that's what you get for running development stuff I guess.)
<Hobbsee> it uses x-browser alternatives, and kde doesnt set that when you set the default web browser.
<Riddell> omeow: try installing launchpadintegration, it should work then
<Hobbsee> omeow: you're not running it as a sole OS on a production machine, now are you????
<omeow> Of course I am.
<Hobbsee> *cue lecture here*
<omeow> spare me
<omeow> Riddell, is that package going to come with edgy by default? 
<Hobbsee> then why do you care if edgy screws up?  you still have another OS to run.
<Hobbsee> omeow: likely.
<omeow> I care because I want to help test, and if things get broken and I don't know how to fix them, I can't continue testing.
<Riddell> omeow: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: see latest message @ kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> Hobbsee: latest launchpad-integration uses kfmclient
<omeow> I often get these messages in console whenever I use apt.
<omeow> qstring_to_xtp result code -2
<omeow> DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::SpacerItem', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<omeow> (yeah, the qstring_to_xtp thing againn. =P)
<omeow> Do any of you get those?
<Hobbsee> not that i've noticed.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: see latest message @ kubuntu-devel.  request for shipit cds to be more promininent on kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> wish i had access to kubuntu.org - that would be fun :P
<omeow> Ok, installed launchpad-integration, do I need to do any other magic tricks for it to start working? Because it doesn't.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there's a bzr reponsity for kubuntu.org, if you want to edit stuff make your own branch and I can review and merge
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh...that would require learning how to use bzr.  but that could be fun.
* Hobbsee tries to avoid html, etc.
* Hobbsee has had enough of that.
<omeow> Gee I wonder why. ;)
<hunger> Hobbsee: You are wrong... bzr is no fun!
<omeow> It wouldn't happen to be because of certain internet explorers? :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: nice , wheres the bzr branch ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: launchpad.net/products
<Riddell> it's not up to date
* Hobbsee notes that the LP integration stuff works here.
* hunger grumbles that everybody is writing and using their own VCS nowadays.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: the basics of bzr are easy i learned in less than an hour how to use it productively
<hunger> Have to use 4 different VCSes to get all the stuff I need to work:-(
<imbrandon> not all the in's and out's but the basics
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right, i'll have to make you teach me then
<imbrandon> hunger: or just use bzr and import / export them all ;)
<hunger> imbrandon: Nah, I do not like bzr.
<imbrandon> to each their own i guess, heh
<hunger> imbrandon: It is too arch-ish for my taste:-)
* imbrandon wonders why all these translators are making their own ubuntu derivitive
<Riddell> imbrandon: like whom?
<Riddell> hunger: there's nothing arch-ish about it, that was bzr
<Riddell> s/bzr/baz/
<hunger> imbrandon: Just saw "ubuntu for christians" or something like that.
<imbrandon> tilix and baltix were the two i just noticed
<imbrandon> hunger: yea thats a hot topic on the ML atm
<Riddell> link at bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDerivedDistros has good instructions
<hunger> imbrandon: It is? I missed that one completly there;-)
<imbrandon> nice Riddell where did you get the numbers on Goobuntu >
<Riddell> imbrandon: chappy from Google
<imbrandon> cool
<Riddell> I'm not sure I believe it though
<imbrandon> looks like tilix is kubuntu based too not ubunutu if i'm reading it right
<imbrandon> hard to translate
<Riddell> imbrandon: interesting
<Riddell> what is it?
<imbrandon> its on the LP distros page
<imbrandon> http://launchpad.net/distros
<Riddell> yeah but if you tell me here I don't have to go and look
<imbrandon> www.tilix.org
<imbrandon> brb afk one minute
<Riddell> Bulgarian
<abattoir> "Tilix is a full featured Bulgarian Linux distribution based on Kanotix and Debian"
<imbrandon> yea but they USED to use kanotix since they switched to ubuntu i'm assuming Kubuntuu
<imbrandon> yea
* imbrandon was just happy to see Fedora start using LP and bzr 
<imbrandon> heh i thought that was cool
<Riddell> imbrandon: huh?
<imbrandon> fedora is starting to use LP and published a paper saying they are moving their RCS stuff to bzr
<imbrandon> lemme find the links
<Riddell> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=444&slide=3&title=tilix+1.0+screenshots  that's definately KDE
<imbrandon> yup hehe
<Riddell> but that's their kanotix version, they could have changed with the ubuntu version
<imbrandon> i guess thinking about it the google guys use QT for google earth and whom knows what else so that makes sense
<Riddell> what does?
<imbrandon> that 50% or better use kde
<imbrandon> ahh got it 
<imbrandon> http://www.fedoraproject.org/wiki/Infrastructure/VersionControl/ArchitectureDraft
<Riddell> nothing about launchpad in there, but that bzr stuff is more ubuntu than ubuntu
<Riddell> which is interesting since ubuntu is ment to be more fedora than fedora
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> well the LP stuff is they registerd a distro on LP and are filing bugs
<imbrandon> dont know if they will use both or not
* Hobbsee mutters and grumbles.
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Riddell> all two of them https://launchpad.net/distros/fedora/+bugs
<Riddell> not bad, a distro with only 2 bugs :)
<Riddell> hi Pupeno 
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Riddell> Pupeno: pykde questions are ok here
<Pupeno> ok.
<imbrandon> might be just "testing the waters" would be cool to talk to someone from fc to find out
<Pupeno> any recomendation on what templates to start from ? KDevelop's configue-based ones or PyKDE's setup.py based ones ?
<Pupeno> kdevelop would be pyqt.
<Riddell> Pupeno: use the templates from pykdeextensions
<Pupeno> Riddell: ok, that is what I am doing now, with kdeapp.
* Hobbsee examines the sync list.  almost done.
<mornfall> what?
<Pupeno> Riddell: how do I integrate a .ui there ?
<mornfall> imbrandon: what do you want? :p
<Riddell> mornfall: any idea what all this is about with launchpad and bzr in fedora
<mornfall> nope, probably not fedora initiative
<mornfall> lemme check with mailinglists :)
<mornfall> not a single mention, no
<Pupeno> that is, running kdepyuic to build the .py out of the .ui or something like that.
<mornfall> probably some sort of bz integration testing
<Riddell> Pupeno: you can run kdepyuic, create the .py file then just use that created object in your programme
<Riddell> Pupeno: or you can import the .ui file directly http://www.simonzone.com/software/pykdeextensions/en/using-qtdesigner.html
<Pupeno> Riddell: I know, my question was regarding automatic building the .py with that template that doesn't use autotools.
<Riddell> Pupeno: not sure if that's possible, could well be, you'd need to ask Sime 
<bddebian> Hello
<rouzic> Hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> hi rouzic 
<Riddell> kwwii_: I'll probably be uploading a new kubuntu-default-settings soon, can we include one of your wallpapers and the colour scheme?
<danimo> Riddell: is there support for tablet pc's in kubuntu?
<danimo> i.e. setting up a a pen?
<Riddell> danimo: I'm sure it's possible, I have no idea how
<kwwii_> Riddell: definitely
<kwwii_> Riddell: if you want, just put the flower wallpaper in and the kscrc from the wiki
<Riddell> kwwii_: cool
<kwwii_> or, alternatively we could use one of the blue bgs and test out the new default kscrc for kde4  :-)
<kwwii_> Riddell: sorry for missing the meeting, btw. it was a total mistake
<rouzic> Riddell: do you agree that some time ago I commented to you that Kubuntu-es.org asked Canonical for a hosting?
<Riddell> kwwii_: is your work and home numerer in hackbeuro current?
<Riddell> rouzic: I have vauge memories of this yes
<rouzic> Riddell: The hosting of our web page is on the verge of expiring(becoming senile) and we need a hosting, do not be if Canonical can help us in it:)
<Riddell> rouzic: let me ping some people
<rouzic> Riddell: Ok :)
<Riddell> rouzic: seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting ?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ping
<rouzic> Thanks Riddell :)
<pygi> kwwii_, poke :)
<Riddell> rouzic: create a support request as it says and I'm told it should be setup pretty quick, let me know on tuesday if nothing has happened
<kwwii_> pygi: ouch!
<rouzic> Do I see that the domain for that they ask is xx.ubuntu.com, they podrian gives me a hosting with the domain of my web?
<pygi> kwwii_, how's icons going? :)
<kwwii_> pygi: good, I should be done very soon
<pygi> kwwii_, btw. oxygen-ish logo for lib :) http://libburn.pykix.org/wiki :)
<kwwii_> pygi: in the end, I had to draw pretty much everything new
<pygi> kwwii_, eh, sorry about that :'(
<kwwii_> pygi: that looks nice!
<kwwii_> pygi: well, if I wanted to be lazy I could have just sent you the ones we have done that do not really fit to your needs, but I thought it would be better if they looked nice as well :-)
<pygi> yay :)
<pygi> right, but it gave you much trouble :-/
<kwwii_> actually it is not that much trouble, glad I can help...I will be sending them to you sometime tomorrow most likely
<rouzic> Riddell: Do I see that the domain for that they ask is xx.ubuntu.com, they podrian gives me a hosting with the domain of my web?
<pygi> oki :)
<kwwii_> Riddell: not sure if my info on hackerburo is right or not...never really saw that site before
<kwwii_> Riddell: do you have a link?
<kwwii_> my phone number is +49 17623913609
<kwwii_> Riddell: I am in the process of setting up an office outside of my house (hope to get more work done that way) so for now, catching me on my cell phone is the best way
<Riddell> kwwii_: https://mail.hackerbuero.org/kde-ev/
<kwwii_> hrm..."NO LOGIN USER INFORMATION FOUND. YOU DO NOT EXIST. END."
<Riddell> your details are in there, so you must have logged in once upon a time, but I think if you've lost your username that's bad luck
<Riddell> well, you can ask mirko to reset it
<kwwii_> hehe, I guess that was done for me when I worked for suse...I'll send mirko an email
<DaSkreech> nixternal_: Hello
<Tm_T> hmm, someone uses intereting filetree
<Tm_T> kdeui (KRootPixmap): [/tmp/buildd/kdelibs-3.5.4/./kdeui/krootpixmap.cpp:271]  activating background exports.
<Tm_T> there's /./ and I have no idea what's the idea of it
<Tm_T> interesting findings in the middle of the debug
<Pupeno> is it possible to make kdedistutils build .ui files into python files ?
<Sime> Pupeno: yes
<Pupeno> i've found that I can import kdedesigner and then just import the ui file... but... how do I make it with kdedistutils anyway ?
<Sime> Pupeno: what do you mean?
<Pupeno> Sime: nevermind. How do I build .ui files inte python files using kdedistutils ?
<Sime> Pupeno: they are made automatically
<Pupeno> ah, ok.
<Sime> on-the-fly
<yuriy> ooh new system settings
<yuriy> Sime: what do I need to change in the .desktop file to get it to show up in the new format?
* DaSkreech peeks. 
<DaSkreech> Where?
<yuriy> it's reorganized, kinda
<Riddell> yuriy: shouldn't need to change anything
<DaSkreech> This is an edgy update?
<uniq> i find kcontrol much more useable than the new system settings.
<yuriy> agreed
<yuriy> i thought if an "advanced" button were to be put in it'd go to kcontrol
<uniq> that would be a good idea.
* DaSkreech wouldn't mind the keyboard working in System settings
<uniq> selecting about me in system settings should open 'kcmshell userconfig' not 'kcmshell desktoppath'
<DaSkreech> Where is about me?
<uniq> top left.
<uniq> this is edgy with new kde-guidance.
* DaSkreech chalks up one more reason to be on edgy
<yuriy> also (surely already known) the regional & language and regional & accessibility icons and/or titles need to be fixed
<DaSkreech> Anyone know Polish?
<uniq> yuriy: absolutely. "Regional and Language" should be renamed to "Language" (current icon).. "Regional & Accessibility" should be renamed to "Accessibillity" and get the Accessibility icon from inside the kcm module. (blue with wheelchair)
<uniq> or something in that direction. 
<uniq> that was just my initial thoughts.
<Riddell> anyone else have problems editing the wiki just now?
<Sime> Riddell: sounds like s-s in edgy is a bit messed up...
<Sime> Riddell: BTW, what will the iconset be in edgy? oxygen?
<Riddell> Sime: just crystal
<Sime> oh
<Sime> Riddell: looking at Ellen's screenshots, she's using a different iconset than straight dapper. kinda makes things a bit confusing.
<Riddell> yes, she uses nuvola or something like that
<Sime> it's quite nice. :-) it just makes things tricky. The general and advanced buttons have the wrong icons...
<Sime> the only time I want to use the wiki and its jammed.
<Sime> no go
<Riddell> what's up with it?
<Sime> seems to be working now.
<bddebian> Howdy
<uniq> hi.
<bddebian> Hello uniq
<uniq> hello bddebian.
<danimo> is there an NX server package for edgy?
<DaSkreech> Doesn't it ship with a RD Server?
<DaSkreech> oh wait. NX
<danimo> yes :)
<danimo> what is gamin btw?
<danimo> ah, nm
<danimo> found the description
<pygi> raphink, poke
<mornfall> gamin is made of pure evil :)
<pygi> mornfall, bleh
<mornfall> pygi: what's wrong?
<pygi> mornfall, nothing ^_^
<pygi> mornfall, just evil and stuff...reminds me of autotools :)
<mornfall> oh wee :)
<DaSkreech> Like C?
<pygi> mornfall, I have some really really weird problems :)
<mornfall> it's autotools, what did you expect :)
<pygi> mornfall, it claims it'll produce shared .so libs, and it produces static .lo ones
<pygi> I made a prototype with scons in 10 minutes, all worked perfectly
<pygi> but I can't use that because AUTOTOOLS IS STANDARD
<mornfall> lo? lo is not a lib
<mornfall> if you mean .la that's shared
<mornfall> but the .so is under .libs in the build tree
<mornfall> you need to run make install :)
<mornfall> .a is static
<mornfall> you may want to ./configure --enable-shared --disable-static
<pygi> ergh, .la, right :P
<pygi> mornfall, but you see, configure does say it will build shared libraries :)
<mornfall> .la is a text file
<mornfall> ls .libs
<mornfall> :p
<pygi> right, stupid me :)
<pygi> mornfall, something like .libs doesnt exist :)
<mornfall> you are using libtool right?
<mornfall> and lib_LTLIBRARIES
<mornfall> i mean
<mornfall> it was always trivial to get simple things done with autotools
<pygi> aclocal
<pygi> libtoolize --copy --force
<pygi> autoconf
<pygi> automake --foreign --add-missing --copy --include-deps
<pygi> :)
<pygi> (the bootstrap file which generates the chain)
<pygi> mornfall, awake :)
<mornfall> that's not quite related is it
<pygi> it is ofcourse :)
<pygi> this is the way I currently build the library :)
<pygi> right :P
<pygi> async.o  init.o       libburn.so@        null.o     sg.o         util.o
<pygi> crc.o    lec.o        libburn.so.1@      options.o  source.o     write.o
<pygi> debug.o  libburn.a    libburn.so.1.0.0*  read.o     spc.o
<pygi> drive.o  libburn.la@  message.o          sbc.o      structure.o
<pygi> file.o   libburn.lai  mmc.o              sector.o   toc.o
<mornfall> there's the .so though, so what's the problem :)
<pygi> nowhere, I am just too sleepy :)
<pygi> but this way of building is still bad :P
<mornfall> yeah, --disable-static :)
<pygi> mornfall, to automake part?
<mornfall> no, to configure
<pygi> ehm,oki :)
<Tm_T> aaah <3
<Tm_T> assytv <3
<Tm_T> anyone with some interest to demoscene: http://www.assemblytv.net/2006/en/stream
<Tm_T> there's olskool music compo going on
<RichJ> any problems noted at all with kde 3.5.4?
<RichJ> my other machine is trashed right now
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-05
<raphink> pygi: pong
<pygi> raphink, nothing anymore, thanks :)
<raphink> haha ok 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> sorry I was out :)
<raphink> vacation today :)
<pygi> raphink, no worries :)
<pygi> oh,oki, enjoy then :)
<pygi> I've had some bad news about conf...
<raphink> what are these?
<pygi> The news was that I probably won't be able to attend...(not that it's bad for you in any way :P)
<raphink> :(
<pygi> raphink, tho now I am at the point where I might come, but with some problems :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I hope I can make it too
<raphink> I'd have to take half a day off
<pygi> right
<pygi> I heard you won't be staying for a day extra after
<raphink> I might
<pygi> I am not even sure I can make it at the conf day :P
<raphink> we'll see
<pygi> right, we'll see :)
<raphink> :)
<nixternal> everything KDE sigsev's on me ;(
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you around?
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<nixternal_> imbrando1: wasabi
<imbrandon> heya nixternal 
<imbrandon> heya freeflying 
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
<Hobbsee> hi all
<imbrandon> heya
<imbrandon> whats Hobbsee doing tonight ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sitting here doing nothing until dinner - i just got home from work.  is voyager back up yet?
<imbrandon> umm its up but not connected to the network
<Hobbsee> ok
<imbrandon> heh , my imap server is giving me fits so i unhooked the router and i'm directly on console atm
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ouch
* Hobbsee sits.  completely zoned out.
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> dinner time.
* aliasfred looks www.google.fr providing me a http redirect infinit loop
<aliasfred> fun time
<omeow> Time to do dangerous things. :)
<omeow> Now the big question, will this upgrade break stuff or not? :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: likely.  you prepared to fix it if it breaks?
<omeow> I'm prepared to report the problem with as much detail as I can.
<Hobbsee> omeow: hmmmmm...okay
<Hobbsee> you might be okay
* Hobbsee runs the update again
<Hobbsee> nothing?  no upgrades at all?  how pathetic.
<omeow> Or were you insinuating (spelled correct?) that I should fix whichever package that breaks without knowing how to fix packages? :)
<danimo> moin folks
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> moin moin
<danimo> hi Tm_T
<Hobbsee> hi danimo, Tm_T 
<danimo> hi Hobbsee :)
<Tm_T> my older brother is getting married today, that reduces my irc time :(
<Tm_T> ;-P
<Hobbsee> omeow: no...not really.  but if dhclient, etc breaks, or X wont start, you need to know how to use the console (enough to get by) and how to use irssi, so that you can get back onto IRC if you have problems.
<Hobbsee> omeow: also useful is if you know how to use a console based browser, for the same reason.
<Hobbsee> omeow: ie, people will fix whatever's broken, but if you cant get near us to tell us what's wrong, then you're a little screwed.
<Hobbsee> omeow: oh, and you cant tell us the problem, either.
<Tm_T> yeah
* Hobbsee has been known to sit down and fix a package, because it's not installed, and it's annoying her.
<Hobbsee> dishes time
<omeow> Hobbsee: I know enough to come by. :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: good, just checking :)
<omeow> I use irssi and lynx when I do upgrades.
<omeow> One sec.
<omeow> Upgraded without problems. \o/
<Tm_T> mooh
<omeow> I really need to figure out why I need to downgrade my xserver-xorg-input in order to fix my mouse though.
<omeow> Hobbsee, do you know of a way to induce a crash? I need to know if the backtrace pop-up works. Last time it couldn't create a valid backtrace because the program it needed wasn't installed or wasn't installed properly.
<Hobbsee> omeow: install gdb, maybe?
<omeow> Thats already installed. And it was when it gave me the message that it couldn't create a backtrace.
<Hobbsee> um, okay?  which app was this for?
<Hobbsee> you can run gdb programname, then type run, too
<omeow> Yes I know. But on KDE, when an app crashes, you get a crash dialog and that can create a backtrace too.
<omeow> I need to induce that dialog manually to see if I can make backtraces. =/
<Hobbsee> true...kcrash
* Hobbsee thought that kcrash just used the gdb backtrace, and stuck it on a nice screen :)
<omeow> Riddell, I fixed "qstring_to_xtp result code -2" by doing "export LC_ALL="en_US" (source; http://www.openqnx.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=1414)
<omeow> Riddell, why it only seems to concern qt2 is beyond me.
<omeow> Hobbsee, don't suppose there's a way to induce kcrash manually is there? :)
<omeow> at least, there doesn't seem to be a commandline for it.
<Hobbsee> omeow: more a question as to why you would want to, although you could start the crashing proggy again
<omeow> well, last time on logout, all programs crashed, but I couldn't reproduce that a second time.
<omeow> And since everything was crashing, I couldn't open the commandline in KDE and I couldn't make backtraces because something wasn't installed (or installed properly).
<omeow> I guess I could have tried to use gdb in a tty, but I forgot about that.
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: voayager is back to its normal self if ya care ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yay :)
<imbrandon> voyager*
* Hobbsee does tend to care - it's nice to be able to use ssh
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> all my mail is copiying to enterprise atm ( 40k + messages
<imbrandon> )
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<imbrandon> hrm infact i should probably go plug this lappy into the router instead of doing this wireless
<imbrandon> probably wont take as long
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> i was looking i got email all the way back from 1996 on here LOL
<Hobbsee> now that's really scary.
<imbrandon> heh unless its spam i rarely delete a message
<imbrandon> just file it in a folder
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/55284
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55284 in amarok "SIGSEGV in knotify when configuring amoraK" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> yay for a useless backtrace, i suspect
<Hobbsee> i cant read backtraces, but that one makes me think "yep.  it crashed.  and i dont think i'll ever find out how"
<imbrandon> lol
<mornfall> yeah, it looks pretty useless indeed
* mornfall purges 2700 old spams
<imbrandon> hehe heya mornfall 
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall 
<mornfall> hmm, and another 2000
<mornfall> hi
<mornfall> \o/ 883M    mail
<mornfall> better than 1G :-)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i'm scared to look at the size of mine 
<imbrandon> ugh i actualy killed a osx app
<imbrandon> thats a first
<imbrandon> ( for me )
<toma_> j#kde-nl
<toma_> hi
<toma_> does anyone have a pointer to a network install of edgy? my harddrive is failing so I need to set it up quickly.
<toma_> is edgy workable atm?
<Hobbsee> toma_: it's mostly workable, yeah.
* Hobbsee hasnt had many problems
<toma_> oki
<Riddell> network install iso: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Riddell> no idea if it works or not
<Riddell> use the preseed/url at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles with s/dapper/edgy/
<Hobbsee> toma_: what graphics card?  those with spiffy graphics cards seem to have more problems
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<toma_> Hobbsee: nothing impressive here
<Hobbsee> toma_: spiffy graphics cards = nvidia, ati
<toma_> Riddell: that requires a cd-rom drive?
<toma_> nvidia here
* toma_ is gonna try without manual
* toma_ could take notes
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> toma_: you can do a pxe boot with the .tar.gz image if you set up a tftp server
<toma_> Riddell: hmm, i'll try a debootstrap and chroot first. 
<Hobbsee> bah.  reading the newspaper is boring.
* Hobbsee goes back to merging.
* pygi grsss ......
<Hobbsee> hi pygi 
<pygi> I hate so called "upstream
<pygi> "upstream" of libburn
<Hobbsee> yay for fast machines.  ssh is working, imbrandon 
<pygi> the project hasn't been developed for two years, and now when I revived it, after a week the maintainer is practicly saying "it didnt need revival, it was alive"
<pygi> wow :)
* pygi wonders why he even bothers :'(
<Sime> Riddell: BTW, the kde 3.5.4 packages are missing api docs. The doc package only contains dirs.
<aliasfred> it was alive <- was
<Riddell> Sime: kdelibs?  or all of them?
<Sime> Riddel: kdelibs4-doc  only contains dir, a couple of text files and no html files.
<mornfall> pygi: i sort of understand the maintainer
<mornfall> it's sort of annoying when you work on something and someone comes and "revives" it...
<pygi> mornfall, the project was dead for two years
<pygi> it banished from the face of the earth
<Sime> Riddell: is konq and kde prelinked or anything like that in kubuntu?
<mornfall> s/banished/vanished/
<mornfall> the mailing list was alive though
<Riddell> Sime: no
<Hobbsee> ah yes.  mailing lists.
* Hobbsee reminds self to whinge at isp to figure out what's wrong there.
<pygi> mornfall, lol,no it wasn't :P
<aliasfred> the cool point is if the project is open source, you can use it without caring about the author opinion :)
<mornfall> i mean, it's very uncurteous to just go and steal someone's project name and codebase from them
<mornfall> maintained or not
<Hobbsee> hi apachelogger, how's amarok doing?
<mornfall> without even as much as asking first
<mornfall> come on
<pygi> mornfall, bleh, so you would just leave the project unmaintained even if it had potential? 
<pygi> aliasfred, I wouldn't like to do that :)
<mornfall> pygi: what about asking for commit access? is it *that* hard?
<aliasfred> well it is open source :) it is in fact the main advantage of open source :)
<mornfall> or do a proper fork if you can't work with current maintainer
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: currently 1.4.2 is scheduled for 13th
<mornfall> but fork = different name
<aliasfred> the fact that other can use it without caring about the author opinion :) 
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: oh darn.  i'm a week off then.
* aliasfred put a new light on opensource :)
* Hobbsee will wait to fix that bug until then.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: a guy just mailed me and asked why kopete depands on xmms - any idea?
<pygi> mornfall, asking for commit access is not a problem....but two years, and then such a reaction...
<pygi> anyway, you are right...probably name change
* apachelogger can't imagine that now playing plugin foces a shared lib depend against xmms
<aliasfred> if you are afraid of the appearance, you can call that 'liberty' as the fsf does :)
<mornfall> pygi: i completely agree with current maintainers
<mornfall> pygi: sorry
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it *doesnt* - Riddell's packages do though
<Hobbsee> :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<pygi> mornfall, no need to be sorry :)
* Hobbsee still isnt sure where Riddell took his packages from.  apparently not current edgy.
<mornfall> pygi: if you did that to me, i'd pretty much flame you to hell :p
<apachelogger> phew, so I get spam because Riddell did mess with our package? :P
* pygi forks Adept ^_^
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: xmms-dev was a build dep...
<pygi> mornfall, I ain't afraid of you ^_^
<apachelogger> Oo
<mornfall> pygi: heh, well...
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: a while ago
<pygi> mornfall, and Adept is kinda maintained ^_^ When you'r not lazy :)
<Hobbsee> hey now, no flamewars please.
<mornfall> pygi: there was maybe a year without commits in the project history
<mornfall> pygi: pissing of maintainers (no matter how much in hiatus) is a good way to kill projects
<pygi> mornfall, right, but if you explored libburn,you would see that the project was about to be sponsored by number of companies, accepted into gnome to replace the current burning facilities, bla, bla...
<pygi> and then silence...
<mornfall> pygi: heh, been there, seen that (different project)
<aliasfred> why this sense of owner ship ? i mean it is all in open soruce no ? so it is deep in the law and in the spirit that you allow other to play with the code ?
<mornfall> pygi: just humbug
<mornfall> always just humbug
<mornfall> it boils down to absence of people that do the actual work
<Hobbsee> :(  pitti's script isnt working for me.
<pygi> aliasfred: eh
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I don't see why xmms should be build dep
<pygi> aliasfred, people are protective, you know ^_^
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: there was a reason.  right now, i dont remember why though
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: does the changelog tell you as to why?
<aliasfred> pygi: serious i dont get it, so why do they release in opensource ? i  mean it is the spirit and the law in opensoruce
<mornfall> aliasfred: well, take it this way -- how would people react if back in kde 1 days, gnome would decide that they will rewrite kde using gtk and NAME IT KDE?
<mornfall> aliasfred: instead of naming it gnome
<apachelogger> if kate wouldn't carsh ;-)
<Hobbsee> ah right, it just hates imbrandon's machine.
<aliasfred> mornfall: i dunno, ask them. the point is open source is designed in spirit and law to allow it
<mornfall> aliasfred: because kde was "non-free" -- about as good excuse as being "unmaintained"
<aliasfred> mornfall: if they do open source, they are commited to allow it
<mornfall> aliasfred: no
<pygi> aliasfred, no, not the name
<mornfall> aliasfred: you completely misunderstand what opensource is about
<pygi> read the licences :)
<aliasfred> pygi: ??? which one 
* apachelogger is wondering
<mornfall> it's not about people hijacking projects
<pygi> aliasfred, all open source ones =P
<mornfall> it's about cooperation
<mornfall> you can change everything you like as long as you play nice
<mornfall> you can go against author's wishes but you acknowledge they will hate you
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: at least not ours
<aliasfred> pygi: well i read a lot of them :) and i dont remember that any include depositing for name :)
<aliasfred> pygi: is there any ?
<apachelogger>   --with-xmms             enable support for XMMS [default=check] 
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: right.
<pygi> eh
<apachelogger> hm
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it's compiled with that?
<mornfall> aliasfred: T
<apachelogger> really, I think this option is generic
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: no
<mornfall> aliasfred: most of TeX is covered by that
<aliasfred> mornfall: hue ? ok i have seen any license talking about 'playing nice' :)
<mornfall> aliasfred: Bitstream Vera
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ie, is it compiled --with-xmms or --without-xmms?
<aliasfred> mornfall: is there any ?
<mornfall> aliasfred: no, it's not about license, it's about basic ethics
<Hobbsee> i would have thought without, otherwise it would ftbfs, surely
<aliasfred> mornfall: ohhh ok :)
<mornfall> you are just being a jerk
<mornfall> (the playing nice part)
<mornfall> well
<aliasfred> mornfall: so who is the guys who didact the 'ethics' ?
<mornfall> see
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: it's not listed
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger> if xmms-config is not available it's auto without
<apachelogger> anyway, I think this is a KDE build generic option
<pygi> aliasfred, you cannot determine that...'ethics' is just that...ethics :)
<apachelogger> it doesn't influcene kopete in any way
<apachelogger> at last I can't think of one
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: right, yeah
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i do remember there being a reason for it though :P
<aliasfred> pygi: yeah, so the ethics is just the opinion of the guy who talk :)
<pygi> aliasfred, not really :)
<mornfall> aliasfred: people like you piss me off... but at least, you gave me a good reason for a particular uneasy decision
<mornfall> HA
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: whether it was to do with webcams/voice/etc, i'm not sure
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: maybe kdenetwork knows
<aliasfred> pygi: but he want to put some big word to makeit appears legitimate :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: erm, don't think so
<apachelogger> what for would that stuff need xmms?
<pygi> ya
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i dont remember now :P
<pygi> aliasfred, eh, you dont get the open source point :-/
<apachelogger> audio is probably handled by arts
<apachelogger> and video by casper
<aliasfred> pygi: what make you think taht ?
<pygi> aliasfred, your statements :)
<apachelogger> s/casper/jasper
<mornfall> pygi: oh he does, point of opensource is being bitch with everyone
<aliasfred> pygi: sure but can you give the statement and explain why it show i dont get opensource :)
* apachelogger is suffering from it's beer consume yesterday ;-)
<mornfall> pygi: he opened my eyes
<pygi> mornfall, eh :'(
<mornfall> consider adept 2.x discontinued
<mornfall> if there are volunteers which are so stupid as to participate in OSS project
<mornfall> you can go and maintain it
<Hobbsee> sigh.  i thought i said no flamewars.
<uniq> have anyone tested KDE compiled and run with --fast-malloc? is it faster?
<aliasfred> pygi: ?
<pygi> mornfall, what? wth?
<pygi> don't do such stuff
<mornfall> why not
<pygi> you know there are and there will always be people like him
<mornfall> so what
<aliasfred> hey!!!
<mornfall> i have my full right to be pissed off
<pygi> mornfall, right, but com'on, calm down please
<mornfall> and to do whatever i think, as long as it complies with licenses
<aliasfred> pygi: man you are being irrespectfull !! you tell me i dont get opensource i ask you to explain the reason... and then you ignore me? 
<apachelogger> hell
<pygi> it's not like you hear this for the first time
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: Riddell himself removed the xmms build dep
<pygi> aliasfred, right, whatever
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: did he say why?
<apachelogger> well
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: that sounds reasonable, i dont think i removed it
<apachelogger> it has been fixed from debian maintainers
<mornfall> pygi: enough is enough, i can listen to this for only so long
<apachelogger> now listening plugin links against libxmms
<Hobbsee> ahhhh...that's it...
<pygi> mornfall, you see this is one of the reasons why I'll most likely go away from the ubuntu community after edgy is done
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i told you it was something :P
<apachelogger> well
<pygi> mornfall, right, but be reasonable pls 
<hunger> Hobbsee: IIRC xmms depends on glib 1.2 and that was supposed to get kicked out of main.
<Hobbsee> hunger: ah lovely.
<apachelogger> Added a patch to dlopen
<apachelogger> +    libxmms at runtime and use it if present, so that the plugin remains
<apachelogger> +    functional even if XMMS is not installed
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: the dep is not needed
<apachelogger> if at all, xmms gets a suggests nothing more
<aliasfred> pygi: mornfall: i dont get you guys, serious, you actually think that opensuorce is not about the license. this seems so weird to me. i mean opensource is all about license for me.
<pygi> aliasfred, you are so wrong!!!
<aliasfred> so you think am a jerk ok, but would be more respectfull to state the poitn of which you disagree, rather than insulting
<apachelogger> *wonder*
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: cool.  i didnt do those debs.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<aliasfred> pygi: and you are so not telling where im wrong :)
<imbrandon> aliasfred , pygi : this is not the place take it to another channel please
<aliasfred> Hobbsee: hey, is insulting part of the ubuntu code of conduct ?
<aliasfred> just to know did you kick pigy too ?
<imbrandon> yes
<Hobbsee> [21:41]  <-- pygi has left this channel (requested by Hobbsee: " come back when you've cooled off").
<Hobbsee> [21:41]  --> aliasfred has joined this channel (n=fred@73.43.102-84.rev.gaoland.net).
<aliasfred> ah ok so it is cool
<Hobbsee> aliasfred: it is not.  i told you guys to behave and not to participate in flamewars.
<imbrandon> feel lucky Hobbsee got to the button first /me would have +b for 24 hrs
<aliasfred> Hobbsee: yep you did and we did not. on the other side, i considered it as a offtopic subject more that a flamewar, at least at frist
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i was tempted.
<aliasfred> but i understand the point
<aliasfred> imbrandon: man please do it
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: you have to time to patch kopete?
<aliasfred> imbrandon: to exerceice authority you must apply the threat
<Riddell> nixternal: ping
<uniq> flamewars are good for the heart. :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i cant upload it - it's in main.  anyone can patch it, really
<Hobbsee> uniq: not when they split communities.
<imbrandon> aliasfred: please drop it now in this chan or i still may, it belongs in offtopic not -devel
<apachelogger> hehe, I'm quite busy already :D
<apachelogger> 5km long todo
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: sure, what's the patch?
<uniq> Hobbsee: oping and kicking is as much a solution as war you know :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: i think nixternal  is still on holiday
<apachelogger> sec, gotta paste the kdenetwork diff
<Hobbsee> uniq: they didnt obey my calls to stop.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: this for the kde 3.5.4 packages?
<uniq> Hobbsee: that's what USA always says.
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: um, why?
<apachelogger> I goes the patch doesn't exist in .4 anymore?
<apachelogger> anyway, I think nowlistening didn't changed ;-)
<apachelogger> -ed
<aliasfred> imbrandon: please do. im serious, itis part of learning to apply authority. i know you from other chat. i repect you. and i think you should ban me, as i think it woiuld teach you to you should apply the threat or you will be known as doing empty threat. which is obviously not good for authority
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@73.43.102-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by Hobbsee
* aliasfred was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/116703
<imbrandon> thanks Hobbsee i dident feel like oping up in irssi lol
* imbrandon detaches screen, bbiab 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<omeow> What's this constantly opening and closing program that I see in the process table? It's too fast for me to make out, I think it says klauncher.
<omeow> It seems to open 3 instances of konqueror?
<omeow> It's a constant flicker in any case. Seems to happen every second.
<Hobbsee> uniq: it's a good final "you will behave, or i will make you" type idea.
<omeow> Interesting, it seems to be a child of kdeinit, since the behavior stops when I close that tree.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: what are you *intending* to do with that patch?  it's modifying a lot outside of debian/
<omeow> Hm, guess not.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: dlopen libxmms at runtime and use it if present, so that the plugin remains functional even if libxmms is not installed
<apachelogger> so no shared dep against xmms needed
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ahh.  i'd send that upstream
<toma> Xsession.5.gz is in x11-common and in xinit
<omeow> Would disabling renderaccel have any effect on wine's font rendering? Because that's one of the programs I'm still missing fonts in.
<omeow> (fonts on gui's are missing)
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
* |toma| arrived in edgy
<Hobbsee> |toma|: yay :)
<Hobbsee> |toma|: anything broken?
<Hobbsee> er, maybe that should read "how much is broken?"
<|toma|> Hobbsee: nothing to serious, only two bugreports filed
<Hobbsee> |toma|: oh nice.  what about?
<|toma|> Hobbsee: a man page being in two packages, i pasted that earlier
<Hobbsee> |toma|: ahh.  universe or main?
<|toma|> the kernel package which failed on the postinstall
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i think is aw that
<|toma|> Hobbsee: and a weird on in X, it seems the fixed font is not installed
<Hobbsee> |toma|: ah
* Mez pokes sarah a little
<|toma|> maybe a xbase depend missing, but i know nothing about it, so it could be my fault
<|toma|> xfonts
* Hobbsee pokes Mez a lot.  what's up?
<Hobbsee> |toma|: could be, no idea.
<|toma|> Hobbsee: if i have my mail running, i'll give you the bug numbers
<Hobbsee> |toma|: they should hit -bugs anyway
<nixternal> Riddell: pong?
<Riddell> nixternal: able to do UWN today?
<nixternal> i will probably work on it after my lecture, yes
<Riddell> rocking
<nixternal> haha
<toma> cool, cryptodisk fixed, i'm all set again
<Riddell> ** testers needed for dapper point release candidates http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/daily/20060805.1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/daily-live/20060805.1/
<Lure> Riddell: no DVD?
<Riddell> not yet
<Lure> raphink: around?
<raphink> yep
<Lure> you worked on soundkonverter for dapper (with Tonio_) 
<Lure> are you fine if we move it to universe - it is in multiverse due to depends on lame/mplayer
<raphink> sure I'm fine if it can move
<Lure> I am updating to 0.2 and would change depends/recommends/suggests appropriately
<raphink> would you remove the depends ?
<raphink> ah
<raphink> well sure
<Lure> ogg/flac/ffmpeg would be recommends (similar to kaudiocreator) and lame/mplayer would be suggests (which is ok for universe as confirmed by mdz/Kamion)
<raphink> alright then
<Lure> ok, will prepare package and I will upload it somewhere for review
<raphink> totally ok for me
<Lure> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: around?
<coder10799> are u interested
<coder10799> ?
<coder10799> i have some projects to be done
<coder10799> i am looking for freelancer
<coder10799> http://www.freewebs.com/betbrain/hidden/IT/money/allprojects
<coder10799> if you are interested
<coder10799> contact me
<coder10799> see projects
<coder10799> by coder10
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<Riddell> hmm, spammers
<apachelogger> ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: heya, we submitted a news to the dot - though theres a fault in it
<apachelogger> Riddell: "...submission until August 18th..." should actually be "...submission until September 1st..."
<Riddell> what timezone?
<Riddell> and by 12pm I assume you mean midday
<apachelogger> ah, UTC that is - exactly before 2nd begins
<Riddell> oh, so midnight ending
<apachelogger> yeah
* apachelogger thinks it's funny that 5 people reviewed the news and no one discovered that :)
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/1154796419/ updated
<Riddell> I don't have time to publish it just yet
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> Riddell: before you publish, please also have a look at http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/promowiki/index.php?title=Articles%2FArtists_AmarokLive-1.4&diff=2567&oldid=2566 - markey just discovered some other stuff
<abattoir> Riddell: hi :)
<abattoir> Riddell: i need some help...
<abattoir> btw.. '20:21 < apachelogger> Riddell: before you publish, please also have a look at http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/promowiki/index.php?title=Articles%2FArtists_AmarokLive-1.4&diff=2567&oldid=2566 - markey just discovered some other stuff ' was also supposed to go into the dot article? or was it a mistake?
<Riddell> apachelogger: you tell me, it's your article
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, yeah, considerable it's mine
<apachelogger> rokymotion is suffering passive members
<apachelogger> gotta drop them all and do a recall I guess :|
<apachelogger> abattoir: looks like mistakes to me ;-)
<apachelogger> abattoir: ah, you mean in the news at dot?
<abattoir> apachelogger: yes :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> abattoir: temp note that is imho :D
<abattoir> apachelogger: aah, ok :P
<Riddell> abattoir: how's the oem installer doing?
<abattoir> Riddell: there's just one thing in the way....
<abattoir> Riddell: and i need your help... for it :P
<abattoir> Riddell: i just have to figure out how to get back control from the UI loop (app.exec_loop())
<abattoir> Riddell: i read through the backend, and a couple of functions there are supposed to do that... but they dont seem to be working for me
<abattoir> otherwise, the coding is done
<abattoir> actually, there are a couple of debconf functions that i should complete...
<abattoir> Riddell: so could i upload the source... so that you could look at it when you are free?
<Lure> raphink, Tonio_: if you can review soundkonverter on http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/ 
<Riddell> abattoir: sure
<Riddell> abattoir: you get back control from the main loop with self.app.exit()
<abattoir> Riddell: but that seems to close the UI, rather that get back control for the intermediate steps
<abattoir> Riddell: i'm sure you'd know... as it is very very similar to ubiquity, there are a couple of functions in the backend which handle just that... but i dont know where i am going wrong
<Riddell> it'll stop the UI being responsive
<abattoir> hmmm, ok, i'll give it another shot... because, for eg. in the first step, the data from the backend, for language and location is loaded, but then, from the next one onwards... nothing is.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-06
<Riddell> mmm, purple, yum
<omeow> You mean the new look of kubuntu, Riddell?
<Riddell> yep
<omeow> It's certainly something new. 
<omeow> As long as it doesn't get changed to the kind of purple you'd see at games.slashdot.org, I'm fine with it. :)
<omeow> (the old colour theme that is)
<nixternal> Riddell: i am using the purple stuff from kwwii on my edgy laptop...i do like it actually
<Riddell> it's like blue, but cooler
<omeow> I like blue better :)
<omeow> Riddell, why does the "mounting root filesystem" process on startup take such a very long time?
<omeow> erm
<omeow> Riddell, the system settings menu looks much better now. But does it really need to have Regional & Language and Regional & Accessibility? http://omeow.ath.cx/regional.png
<omeow> Looks a bit strange if you ask me.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue8
<shadeofgrey> hello everybody
<shadeofgrey> my name is Chris -- im very well known by all the regular ubuntu developers and id just like to take a minute and commend all of you because kde is definately morte elegantthan gnome and is far more user friendly toward we friendly neighborhood handicapped people
<shadeofgrey> thanks for taking all the time to make kubuntu what it is.  i really appreciate it and im sure there arent very many users that take th time to stop by and appreciate the magnmitude of your dedication to this project.  without you it wouldnt exist and i for one am happy that you took the time to do it.  ibve only been using it 2 days and i already love it more than the gnome version
<shadeofgrey> anyway i wont atke anymore of your time... have a great rest of the weekend folks
<toma> moguh
<imbrandon> moins toma 
<toma> hi imbrandon
<danimo> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi danimo :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: is amarok 1.2beta going to be in dapper backports?
<danimo> Hobbsee: or only the final version?
<Hobbsee> danimo: final version.  not even sure if it's backportable.
* Hobbsee didnt even bother trying to get 1.4.2beta into edgy.
<danimo> Hobbsee: how so?
<danimo> Hobbsee: ah, b/c it's in main?
<Hobbsee> danimo: it has to build and install without changes in dapper - and i'm not sure if it does
<Hobbsee> yeah - we're past main inclusion freeze.
<Hobbsee> so you need UVF exceptions, etc.
<danimo> Hobbsee: when is edgy supposed to be out?
<Hobbsee> danimo: late october?
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hobbsee> gah.  it's under one of them.
<Hobbsee> oct 26.
<danimo> Hobbsee: that's still two months...
<Hobbsee> danimo: true.
<Hobbsee> danimo: it'll go quick enough
<Hobbsee> that must mean we're halfway thru release cycle
* Hobbsee only cares about sept 7, so far.
<danimo> Hobbsee: what do you plan until then?
<Hobbsee> danimo: that's universe freeze.
<imbrandon> danimo: universe isnt frozen atm
<imbrandon> danimo: but before its said and done amarok will probably get a UVF
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i hope.  i cant see how it wouldnt though.
<imbrandon> ugh Hobbsee i have breakfast with the "family" today
* imbrandon sighs
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: eek
<Hobbsee> uh...how's universe freeze after feature freeze?
<danimo> imbrandon: I hope so
<danimo> Hobbsee: you confused universe with feature freeze, right?
<Hobbsee> danimo: not that i can see...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: feature freezy == main ?
<danimo> Hobbsee: it says September 28th for universe freeze here
<Hobbsee> The point at which we cease creating and modifying internal features and packages. This means we're pretty much locked down for bugfixes only.
<imbrandon> danimo: yea but you can get a uvf for amarok till sept 7th not after
<danimo> Hobbsee: cool, there will be another dev sprint in wiesbaden
<danimo> imbrandon: oh, I see
<danimo> imbrandon: I thought she was arguing universe freeze
<danimo> imbrandon: since amarok is all main, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> i was under the impression that that applied to all of ubuntu
<imbrandon> danimo: yea
<Hobbsee> no, no, amarok will be acceptable any time before feature freeze, i expect
<danimo> Hobbsee: what happened to the idea of a slightly shifted kubuntu release?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: right thats what i was just saying
<imbrandon> danimo: edgy +1 or 2 atleaste
<Hobbsee> danimo: it's not been discussed among the kubuntu CC.
<danimo> CC?
<imbrandon> community council
<danimo> ah
<freeflying> hi all  :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: wouldnt even want to specify that - i dont know.
<imbrandon> heya freeflying 
<imbrandon> yea sep releases would actualy suck becouse of some of the internals like ubuntu-base would still be frozen etc
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: depends when kde decides to release - maybe we'll delay for KDE4 - i couldnt see any other reason to delay - that's just my opinion
<freeflying> do we have a application under kde like gtkpbbuttons
<imbrandon> freeflying: not afaik i was looking yesterday
<danimo> Hobbsee: I wouldn't be planning for KDE 4 until edgy+2
<imbrandon> danimo: edgy +1 ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> danimo: werent they talking about a march release for kde4 or something?
<Hobbsee> havent looked in a while
<imbrandon> oct for preview is all i know
<freeflying> imbrandon: seems kmilo performs like it,but no OSD 
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, but that's all pretty optimistic :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: maybe I am wrong
<Hobbsee> danimo: true
<danimo> Hobbsee: since we have a few devsprints pending
<Hobbsee> danimo: well, whenever it happens, we'll put it in - either from kubuntu.org, or in the actual repos
<danimo> Hobbsee: akademy, the annual pim meeting, etc
<danimo> Hobbsee: just make sure edgy becomes a cool platform to hack on for KDE 4
<Hobbsee> danimo: true
<Hobbsee> danimo: dunno.  is it?
<imbrandon> danimo: yup thats Riddell's .plan ;)
<danimo> Hobbsee: the qt-copy package was broken ast time looked
<danimo> not sure if it built this time
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: you do the amarok packages?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i have been, why?
<apachelogger> I wonder why edgy includes arts engine
<imbrandon> no xine
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: oh yeah, i saw your comment on my bug.
<Hobbsee> it *does* include xine.
<Hobbsee> !info amarok-xine edgy
<ubotu> amarok-xine: xine engine for the amaroK audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 184 kB
<imbrandon> no, xine
<imbrandon> is what i ment
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: my bug was a request to remove it from the archive.
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: the arts package includes xine?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: er, no?
<Hobbsee> dishes, back soonish
* apachelogger is confused
<imbrandon> apachelogger: no it was a mistake, arts is getting pulled
<imbrandon> is what she was saying
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> how got it even in?
<apachelogger> arts got removed for 1.4 series
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: wasnt a mistake - we've never put 1.4 series in any release yet
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: all the breezy packages get put into dapper, and merged with debian unstable, and modified, etc, then the dapper packages get merged with debian unstable to go into edgy, etc.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: so there are some dapper packages that need to be removed from the archive, which is what my bug was about
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you might notice that i'd subscribed the archive to that.
<apachelogger> ahhh :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it was a bug report of "please remove amarok-arts from the archive, as we dont use it anymore"
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you need to learn how to spell Riddell, mate...
<Hobbsee> oh yeah.  a meeting.  i'd better think of stuff to add to the wiki, and actually add it.
<danimo> Hobbsee: nobody spells jonathans name right, especially on IRC :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: heh.
<danimo> Hobbsee: where the most remarkable misspelling so far was "riddle" ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hah
<Hobbsee> danimo: scary.  there's tab completion :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: well _I_ do know that
<danimo> Hobbsee: that's why I said it's remarkable
<Hobbsee> true
<danimo> people often refer to me as danomi or similar for the same reason
<Hobbsee> how odd.
<danimo> Hobbsee: to their defense: the tab key is so small, it's hard to hit
<Hobbsee> people seem to like mispelling my nick as hobsee.
<danimo> ;)
<Hobbsee> annoying people.
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, it's non obvious for everyone not familar with your family name at least
<Hobbsee> danimo: well, that's true.  
<danimo> "but if the end is near, the tab key shall be rising, and its wrath shall hit those unable to use an IRC client properly. phear da tab key!"
<Hobbsee> heh...scary
<Hobbsee> hi omeow 
* Hobbsee thinks of that ban she did yesterday.
<Hobbsee> do i even want to undo it?
<omeow> Hello. Testing Konvi. :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: nice! imbrandon's version?  *pokes*
<omeow> No, I didn't want to wait since Sho's time was running out. So I just compiled the SVN version, it's not very hard.
<danimo> Hobbsee: imagine the four horsemen of the Apocalypse, each holding an oversized tab key ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe
<Hobbsee> omeow: ah right.
<Hobbsee> omeow: imbrandon had a daily repo for dapper, but some stuff screwed up on his machine, he's looking at getting one up and running for edgy.
<danimo> Hobbsee: what annoys me about konversation is that it doesn't learn whom you last talked to
<Hobbsee> danimo: it kinda does.  if you hit tab, it will complete the last used nick
<danimo> Hobbsee: it used to have clever completion, where it completed with the one you last talked to instead of the alphabetically next match
<danimo> Hobbsee: doesn't work for me
<Hobbsee> but if i tell foo about bar, then bar will be the nick created when you hit tab again
<Hobbsee> odd - does here.
<danimo> Hobbsee: it would give me a dropdown list here
<danimo> Hobbsee: I've I write Ho<tab> it works, but H<tab> gives me a dropdown list
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah yeah, tha'ts intended
<danimo> and annoying :}
* danimo preferred the old "tab through possible completions"
<Hobbsee> danimo: use ho<tab>, blah blah blah <hit tab> again, hobbsee will automatically come up the second time
<Hobbsee> danimo: which is kinda more convenient anyway
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, indeed
<danimo> Hobbsee: I haven't seen that feature yet
<Hobbsee> and i think that in the settings, it lets you pick if it's a drop down box or something
<Hobbsee> danimo: :P
* danimo takes back everything and claims the opposite :)
* danimo doesn't know if that saying works in english
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah.  i requested a sync for that.
<imbrandon> yea i know, as i said no package, i was looking for future ref
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i thought i'd dealt with such a package a couple of days ago, hehe
<imbrandon> 90% of the questions i ask are so i know for later on the "right way"
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe, true
<toma> vallgrind-callgrind broken... tss..
<imbrandon> ok i'm off for a while, see yall after breakfast
<Hobbsee> bye imbrandon 
<danimo> bye imbrandon
<toma> kubuntu meeting moved to thursday?
<Hobbsee> toma: yes, sorry about that.
<Hobbsee> toma: in order for me to make it, it had to move a day - cos my maths classes changed.
<Hobbsee> and they seemed to want me to be there.  dont know why, really :P
<toma> Hobbsee: it is fine for me
* Hobbsee *thought* she had a late class on your wednesday night.  turns out i have it on your thursday night.
<toma> Hobbsee: are there really no items from you on the agenda?
<Hobbsee> toma: yes.  mainly because i havent looked/thought of any yet.
* Hobbsee knows nothing, nothing at all
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure what's on the agenda actually
<toma> nothing yet ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: want to send a message to the kubuntu-devel mailing list, about the meeting being on?
<danimo> why do the kubuntu backport packages have a "translate this" and "online help" entry in the help menu, if both don't work?
<Hobbsee> danimo: we've got kubuntu backport packages?  which ones?
<Hobbsee> danimo: because they take the edgy sources, and build them for dapper
<danimo> Hobbsee: how does edgy implement that functionality?
<toma> danimo: install launchpad-intergration or something like that
<Hobbsee> danimo: links to LP
<toma> danimo: the translate this goes straight to Rosetta
<danimo> Hobbsee: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest 
<danimo> yes, I know
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah right.  yeah, they're just edgy packages built for dapper.
<danimo> the KDE translators are not exactly happy about that stuff afair
<Hobbsee> yes.  i think i saw some form of discussion on it, but i wasnt a part of it, and wasnt following closely
<toma> danimo: i prepared a document about it and I will try to start a dialog between rosetta/kubuntu and kde
<danimo> toma: very good. because I think the idea itself isn't bad
<toma> prepared/still preparing
<toma> danimo: i agree. if you want to help/review with the document, that would be great.
<danimo> toma: feel free to send it my way
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, it was in a kubuntu meeting, wasnt it...
<danimo> toma: danimo@kde.org
<danimo> Hobbsee: what?
<toma> danimo: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDERosettaCollaboration
<toma> Hobbsee: partly
<toma> Hobbsee: i will try to bring it up thursday, to see what can be done..
<Hobbsee> the rosetta/translation stuff
<Hobbsee> toma: feel free, i dont have an opinion either way
<toma> Hobbsee: would it make a difference if you did not speak english primarily?
<Hobbsee> toma: of course.
<Hobbsee> toma: it's not that i dont care, it's just that seeing as i dont work on it one way or another, i dotn really feel that i should be able to have an opinion on it
<toma> Hobbsee: you dont have to have an opinion, all I'm asking is to think with me how we can keep both parties happy.
<Hobbsee> toma: right
* toma has an opinion and expressed that already and moved on to the next step: damage control
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah.  dont have another flame war, and lose more devs.
<omeow> Hobbsee, weren't you saying something about /ban and /unban not quite working the same?
<omeow> Or was that ignore/unignore?
<Hobbsee> omeow: w.r.t what?  i believe that was /kickban
<omeow> What was wrong again?
<Hobbsee> it doesnt work :P
<Hobbsee>  /kickban = unknown command
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, it's screwed here too
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> must have beenr eally early then
<Hobbsee> worked in dapper
<omeow> If this is an svn snapshot, then the commands got lost somewhere along the update process.
<Hobbsee> omeow: we synced konvi from debian a few weeks ago - i think the change must be in that
<danimo> toma: sounds good
<toma> danimo: oki
<toma> danimo: i'll make some adjustments from comments i received and send it for review to kde-i18n-doc ml
<omeoww> Hm.
<omeow> Hobbsee, the svn version with a  clean configuration file does not supply the kickban command.
<Hobbsee> omeow: right, so they changed it earlier in svn
<Hobbsee> oh well
* Hobbsee wonders why she hasnt had the ubuntu-devel digest yet
* omeow shrugles.
<Hobbsee> omeow: i +i'd you
<omeow> I did not get a notice. Can you try that again?
<Hobbsee> omeow: or just join it manually
<omeow> +i equals /invite, right?
<omeow> Did you use +i the first time and /invite the second?
<Hobbsee> i used /invite both times
<omeow> I got the invitation the second time.
<omeow> Ah I see, it was hidden in a different channel. :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> Riddell: im starting the Knot2 release page for Kubuntu. I have added 3.5.4, give me a couple more apps you want me to add that are going to be new for Knot2. Thank you!
<lisi> hello, I have iPod 60 photo that is corectly mounted, but my amarok 1.4.1 dosent mount it.
<lisi> I cant even playback it.
<lisi> but banshee playbacks...but dosent syncronise.
<lisi> gtkpod crashes.
<lisi> I dont really know why
<nixternal> lisi: #kubuntu is the channel you want to go for support, this channel is for the developers to communicate while they hack away and package it up, so we can get it in the best possible condition. If you are using Banshee and gtkpod, I might have to recommend #ubuntu as well. Thank you!
<lisi> nixternal, no I would like to use amaroK
<lisi> because its a bes player.
<lisi> but it dosent recorgnises my ipod
<nixternal> #kubuntu then will be the best, and if you have Amarok specific questions, then maybe #amarok might be good for you as well.
<lisi> nixternal, thank you
<nixternal> no problem, thank you!
<abattoir> nixternal: if you didnt get my message earlier... great job w/ the lecture yesterday :)
<nixternal> thank you abattoir!  i am doing it again in about 8 hours ;)
<nixternal> im going to turn that lecture into a detailed screencast for Ubuntu Video soon
<abattoir> nixternal: i'll keep 'flashing' the message :)
<abattoir> oh, cool
<rouzic> Hi :)
<nixternal> hehe, hi rouzic
<rouzic> i have a problem in edgy
<Riddell> nixternal: for Knot 2, the easy zeroconf tickbox, the easy printer sharing menu item, the launchpad integration menu items, the laptop buttons support and the new system settings layout
<rouzic> I have updated from Dapper to Edgy, and the letters meet blurry
<nixternal> Riddell: rocking ;)
<abattoir> Riddell: did you get the link yesterday? i was d/c and hence am not sure if you did...
<Riddell> nixternal: oh new wallpaper and colour scheme (not the final artwork but it's the direction we'll be taking, all comments welcome)
<Riddell> abattoir: no, I didn't
<abattoir> Riddell: hmm, i had a slight suspicion... ok http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/
<abattoir> oem-config has Kamion's work
<abattoir> kde-ui has the two KDE UI python files
<abattoir> hmm, i forgot to upload the .ui ... i'll do that now
<abattoir> please take a look at it when you are free...
<abattoir> and help me w/ that app.exec_loop()/app.exit() thing ;)
<rouzic> Riddell: I have updated from Dapper to Edgy, and the letters meet blurry http://img439.imageshack.us/img439/1094/adeptax5.png
<Riddell> rouzic: you mean the anti aliasing is crap?
<Riddell> abattoir: what's the best way to test this?
<rouzic> humm, no
<abattoir> Riddell: you can build the oem-config package(or use my amd64 package)... and install it.
<Riddell> rouzic: what do you mean?
<Riddell> abattoir: and then just run it?
<rouzic> But I see the letters different in Dapper
<Riddell> abattoir: it won't wipe my system or anything?
<abattoir> Riddell: and then put the two .py files in /usr/lib/oem-config/oem_config/frontend ...
<abattoir> Riddell: and then run it w/ 'sudo oem-config -f kde-ui
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry, you also have to edit the wizard.py, to add 'kde-ui' :P
<abattoir> shall i put up a modified version?
<Riddell> abattoir: sure
<abattoir> because i didnt want to touch Kamion's stuff
<Riddell> abattoir: don't you have a branch of his stuff?
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, i do
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i'll see if i can modify it, put the kde files in too and package it...
<nixternal> Riddell: the purple stuff has been upped i take it?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, try the new kubuntu-default-settings
<nixternal> ooooh... rocking ;)
<abattoir> Riddell: about it wiping your system, it hasnt done anything to mine, but i definitely wont recommend you testing it on a working system(not that you dont know...)
<abattoir> Riddell: btw, it has deps. on packages found only in edgy
<abattoir> i.e dapper is not enough
<abattoir> ok, let me try my hand at packaging...
<nixternal> Riddell: when edgy boots up on my lappy, i get the _ in the upper left corner, and pressing Alt+F1 boots to KDM Login Screen. is this a bug and everyone has the same issue or no?
<Riddell> nixternal: I've not seen that
<nixternal> interesting
<Riddell> nixternal: daily cd?  or upgrade?
<nixternal> knot1 pre release, updated
<nixternal> i will change it with knot 2, maybe that will fix the issue
<nixternal> i will install it fresh
<nixternal> Riddell: daily cd link? as the old link i had doesn't work for me
<Riddell> nixternal: no daily CDs at the moment, we're doing the dapper point releasae
<Riddell> testing needed of that too http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/daily-live/20060806.1/
<nixternal> will get that started then
<nixternal> when is knot2 scheduled for release?
<nixternal> no bubbles by default anymore!!!
<Riddell> nixternal: no schedule for knot 2, just after dapper point release, but it should be early this week
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks for doing knot pages, they're really cool to have
<Riddell> nixternal: did youg et UWN out?
<nixternal> ya, it went out last night
<Riddell> yes, found it, cool
<nixternal> apparently one of us spelled your name wrong as well ;)
<nixternal> i thought that got fixed because crimsun pointed it out...oops
<nixternal> hmm. in the zero conf, i get the popup and it tells me "Your Platform is Not Supported", there isn't Edgy in there yet ;)
<Riddell> huh?  that must be networking
<Riddell> zeroconf has it's own module, and the top tickbox is a patch I added to enable zeroconf
<Riddell> the kde print module also has a new menu item to enable sharing and enable browsing
<abattoir> Riddell: i should include the .ui file in the source package too right?
<abattoir> i mean, *in the package ...
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<uniq> anyone got a clue where you can configure what partitions/devices are shown in media:/ 
<uniq> ?
<Riddell> you can't, it just reports what HAL says
<uniq> hmm.. 
<uniq> ok. but there must be some config somewhere.
<uniq> currently only / is shown here.
<uniq> no cdroms, no unmounted partitions.. 
<uniq> leaves media:/ kinda useless.
<Lure> Riddell: do you know if anybody is working on build falures (due to xclients or so) - see https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/235022
<Riddell> Lure: humph
<Lure> this also breaks my pbuilder (chroot works...)
<Riddell> Lure: ok, I'll look at it after tea, if you can't fix it first
<Lure> not sure how, it has something to do with xinit:
<Lure> dpkg: error processing /home/buildd/build-235022-262566/chroot-autobuild/var/cache/apt/archives/xinit_1.0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Lure>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man5/Xsession.5.gz', which is also in package x11-common
<toma> Lure: fyi i reported it as bug 55296 yesterday
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55296 in xinit "Can not install xinit due to Xsession.5.gz being also in x11-common" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55296
<Riddell> oh, so it's the X team's fault
<Riddell> should be fixable if we work out which one is supposed to have that file
<Lure> ok, that is why #ubuntu-devel has "yes X in edgy is a mess atm" in the /topic... ;-)
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> I hope that gets fixed before knot 2, it has your funky laptop buttons stuff in it
<Lure> yep, that would help with testing and initial feedback
<Lure> new purple is cool!
<nixternal> heh, i found the spelling mistake, it was Riddel...i didn't do that one ;)  but i fixed it none-the-less ;)
<Lure> it seems that x11-common replaces xinit - then why xinit is pulled in?
<toma> replaces xinit < 1.0.x 
<omeow> Riddell, are you going to keep the system menu in it's current state? http://omeow.ath.cx/regional.png
<Riddell> omeow: no, there's some obvious bugs there
<Riddell> omeow: see Sime's blog on planet.kde for how it should look
<toma> Lure: If i would make a guess, i'd say that the explicit version number in the  'replaces xinit' part in the xorg packages needs to be increased to the new version of xinit.
<omeow> Sorry, my PC crashed there.
<omeow> Anyway, I just thought it was strange to have two very similar looking options in that menu. Regional & Language and Regional & Accessibility.
<Lure> omeow: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2220
<Riddell> 18:38 < Riddell> omeow: no, there's some obvious bugs there
<Riddell> 18:38 < Riddell> omeow: see Sime's blog on planet.kde for how it should look
<omeow> Thank you.
<Lure> Riddell: we need to get fixed version for Knot2 though...
<Riddell> Lure: agreed
<omeow> I notice that since the last update, kdm doesn't start until I press ctrl+alt+f1, if I don't i'll be staring to some far away boot splash it seems.
<Lure> omeow: also here - I suspect this is side effect of new usplash...
<omeow> Ok. Good to know i'm not the only one.
<omeow> Riddell, the only other problem I see with the new system settings menu is that when someone wants to search for something, he'll have to execute the search twice, once in General and once in Advanced. (Unless the General and Advanced buttons are going to be grayed out when a search is being done.)
<Riddell> omeow: that's a known issue, el has already pointed it out
<omeow> Ok. I'll shut up now. ;)
<uniq> do you guys have this problem? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1346180 
<Riddell> HAL in ubuntu doesn't support users mounting hard disks
<omeow> Is that the reason why one of my partitions is mounted via another device? Bit strange.
<omeow>  /dev/evms/hda7 on /mnt/shared type vfat (rw,umask=0000) it used to be just /dev/hda7
<Riddell> that looks like you're using linux virtual partitions
<omeow> That's quite strange. :)
<uniq> Riddell: not even when the device is in fstab?
<Riddell> uniq: I believe not
<uniq> that's a serious regression.
<Riddell> it's not a regression, it's never been possible
<uniq> sure it has. My macos partition could be mounted with a rightclick -> mount in media:/ in breezy and dapper. probably hoary too.
<uniq> Because i have it in fstab, with the 'users' option.
<uniq> now in edgy, i can only see the removable devices, and / in media:/, and on the desktop.
<uniq> selecting to have Unmounted harddisk partition icons on the desktop, (in the desktop configuration) does not work either.
<uniq> only / appears as in media:/
<uniq> my macos partition is completely ignored as it is set to 'noauto' in fstab.
<uniq> even when i manually mount it it doesn't show anywhere. 
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/oem-config/
<abattoir> Riddell: after you install the oem-config package w/ either (or both) of the frontend packages...
<abattoir> oops... i made a mistake :'(
<abattoir> forgot to modify wizard.py... sorry, will change that and re-upload
* imbrandon is still afk but FYI Riddell / nixternal the ctl+alt+f1 thing to start kdm is a known issue with the new uspash, for now deal with ctl+alt+f1 or take "slash" of the kernel boot line to temp fix , bbiab
<imbrandon> affects X / GDM too
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> thx bro
<abattoir> *splash ?
<imbrandon> yea splash , typo
<nixternal> hehe
* imbrandon is sleepy, /me is off to bed for a few hours
<imbrandon> nixternal: got time to "catch up" tonight >?
<imbrandon> ping me on jabber later if you do
<nixternal> 8pm i am giving another class on Konversation..after that i am free
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> i probably wont be awake till 8 or 10 pm locacl anyhow
<nixternal> no problem
<imbrandon> save me a log though, would be cool to see
<imbrandon> anyhow bbiab
<imbrandon> btw you got a merge on the manual merges page nixternal  hehee
<nixternal> oh i know ;)
<nixternal> i will work on that here in a few
<imbrandon> kk poke me later tonight to upload for ya if no one else if alive/awake
* imbrandon sleeps
<kozz> is it just me, or has anti alias stopped working in kde 3.5.4?
<kozz> dapper that is
<Riddell> kozz: it's not just you
<kozz> good ;)
<kozz> or maybe not, dunno
<nixternal> OOo 2.0.3 is going to be in Edgy Knot 2 correct?
<nixternal> im sure it is, as it has been updated this week ;)
<uniq> yes, i found the config that says don't mount macos bootstrap partitions. HAL completely ignores it actually.
<uniq> not kdes fault in any way.
<uniq> it is configured in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi
<uniq> HAL policies. 
<Riddell> uniq: has that changed since dapper then?
<uniq> not sure,  i think the change came with kde 3.5.4, since KDE now completely use HAL.. or something like that.
<uniq> I'll continue my investigation.
<Riddell> it's always used hal, since kubuntu started
<Riddell> although the hal code has changed a fair amount
<Riddell> and hal itself has changed too
<uniq> http://dot.kde.org/1154521282/ says something about HAL too.. 
<Riddell> that's a reference to floppy disks I think
<Riddell> not that they seem to work
<abattoir> Riddell: You can take a look at it when you are free .... http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/oem-config/
<abattoir> Riddell: after installing the base and the frontend, you can run it by 'sudo oem-config -f kde-ui'
<abattoir> or 'sudo oem-config' for the gtk one
<Riddell> abattoir: yes, I'll do it tonight, got a couple of other things on my TODO list first
<abattoir> Riddell: sure, i just need to '
<abattoir> ugh, polish the .ui file a bit(tab-order, and some resizeevents), and look at a couple of debconf functions
<abattoir> otherwise i think it is donce
<abattoir> *done
<abattoir> so i guess you could take your time...
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/kubuntu_edgy_boot.png
<nixternal> after updating edgy, in VMware, that is as far as i get. any ideas?
<Lure> nixternal: it may be that new high-res usplash does not work under vmware
<Lure> try w/o splash in grub...
<nixternal> i can give that a try
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the problem?
<nixternal> just an issue with edgy updates and vmware
<nixternal> im trying w/o splash right now
* nixternal gives Lure a high five
<nixternal> thanks mate!
<nixternal> that was exactly the issue, the high-res usplash does not work with vmware ;)
* nixternal gets back to creating Knot 2 release notes for Kubuntu!!!
<Riddell> nixternal: what doesn't work about it?  your image looks fine
<nixternal> ya Riddell, but as soon as the Kubuntu Usplash goes to fire up, it locks up...after this little issue, i noticed that image has nothing to do with the problem ;)
<Riddell> right
<nixternal> vmware can't display the high-res kubuntu usplash...shutting of splash in menu.lst fixes it ;)
<Lure> nixternal: you should probably report bug
<nixternal> i can do that Lure
<nixternal> i will do that right now as a matter of fact
<nixternal> kubuntu-artwork-usplash or just usplash for the package to file the bug against?
<Riddell> nixternal: usplash
<nixternal> roger that!
<nixternal> launchpad integration is very generic right now, that is going to change correct?
<nixternal> right now, if i click "get online help", it gives me 2 options for online support, 1 being the forums, which is fine, and the 2nd being #ubuntu
<Riddell> I know, it's crap, it'll improve but I've no idea when
<nixternal> Riddell: when you say "Launchpad Integration", you are referring to the "Get Help Online" correct?  or is there more?  for screenshots and write up
<Riddell> nixternal: that and the (highly controvertial) translate this app
<nixternal> hehe, got it
<nixternal> almost done here..."Easy Printer Sharing Menu Item"...location?
<nixternal> ok, i have searched everywhere, and I do not see an "Easy Printer Sharing Menu Item"...am I that blind?
<nixternal> Riddell: is the pritner sharing stuff under "System Settings > Printing" and then "Printer Settings > Share Printer on Local Network"
<Riddell> nixternal: that's the one
<nixternal> is that what is being referred to as the easy printing
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> that isnt that easy to find ;)
<nixternal> how about adding a sharing option to the menu you get upon right clicking the printer?
<Riddell> the whole kdeprint module is a horrible UI, I couldn't think of anywhere more obvious for it
<Riddell> it's not done per printer
<nixternal> ahhh
<Riddell> it's a global cups setting
<nixternal> thank you for the info sir! i will get back to screenshots for the release ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-30
<claydoh> ok who put my konversation tabs back down at the bottom :(
<claydoh> just kiddin
* claydoh puts them back
<ScottK> Could someone who's been working on KDE4 packages tell me what version is actually needed?
<nixternal> what version of what ScottK?
<ScottK> Riddell left a comment on Friday that he'd done as much as he could on KDE4 without a new gpg.
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> ya, I didn't know what he meant by that comment either
<ScottK> There's a bug that say a newer version of gpgme needed, but further research leads me to believe the reporter didn't know about the gpgme1.0 package.
<ScottK> So up until I discovered that bug was likely bogus, I thought I knew what he meant.
<ScottK> Now I don't.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hrmm...I just committed to KDE SVN and it hasn't showed up, nor did the bug close...hopefully I entered the correct BUG:# :)
<nixternal> yay, thank god for svn log
<nixternal> claydoh: you around?
<nixternal> just so you know, I responded to your Konversation report in LP with the various options available so you can fix the issue you are having with Konversation tabs
<ScottK> Well the author of the bug I thought was bogus wrote back and said, "Oh, yeah, forgot to update the bug.  The other package works."
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you build dep on libgpgme or libgpgme11 for kde4 stuff.
<ScottK> err -dev in either case of course.
<claydoh> nixternal: yeah
<claydoh> ok
<claydoh> ok should have made it a wishlist really
<claydoh> to keep it the way it was
<ScottK-laptop> ryanakca: This nick isn't registerd, so no PM.
<ScottK-laptop> I really need to get a new ups.
<ryanakca> ok.
<ScottK-laptop> Anyway... Since you're in a vmware machine, I'd ask the admin of the host to look into it.
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> ScottK2: Hmm. I've contacted Paleo. I turned off the VM, and it's telling me that the host key has changed instead of host not found... which makes me think that something malicious is hapenning. That our his network is on the fritz again.
<ryanakca> Anyways, past midnight :) Thanks for the help
<ScottK2> No problem.
<ryanakca> std::bed << ryanakca << std::sleep;
<nixternal> ScottK2: I like your REVU/Mentors idea
<ScottK2> nixternal: Cool
<nixternal> our REVU could do with some updates, but when I volunteered to help, I didn't get a viable response except for "add a spec to the wiki for it"
<ScottK2> Code is in bzr.  Go for it.
<nixternal> specs are nice, but if I can do it now and am willing to, why should I have to spec it for someone else
<ScottK2> You've been wanting to learn Python anyways...
<nixternal> well damn, now someone tells me that
<nixternal> ewww
<nixternal> :)
<ScottK2> But until the pinentry qt4 port is done ;-)
<nixternal> ya, I am stuck with the seclist stuff
<nixternal> probably would be better for someone who understands that part a little better than I
<ScottK2> https://launchpad.net/revu
<ScottK2> Maybe if you contribute a somewhat buggy sort of works port upstream, they'll pick it up and finish it....
<ScottK2> Well I need to get to bed, so good night.
<nixternal> ScottK2: I forgot I wanted to tell you...a friend and I looked over the marketing stuff for a few minutes yesterday and he said in this case a plan would be damn near impossible..well a complete plan..
<nixternal> grr, right as I tell you the good news kind of :)
<ScottK2> OK
<nixternal> actually it is good news
<ScottK2> ?
<nixternal> he said start designing everything, and work out the marketing situation as you go...he said to sit down and plan it at its current stage could take a very long time
<ScottK2> Ah.  Yes.
<nixternal> but he said, once you get going with the infrastructure and you see the inflow of business, then the plan can start to take shape to take you to that next level
* ScottK2 is very fond of ready, fire, aim and try again.
<nixternal> but this wouldn't be like that..funny you said that, as he said something similar
<ScottK2> Yeah.  Sounds good.
<nixternal> but the aim and try again gets taken care of as long as you document and start your situational analysis
<ScottK2> Yep.
<nixternal> I am going to try and pick his brains some more
<ScottK2> Cool.
<nixternal> although, he did market a .com during that one superbowl witht he stupid dog sock puppet
<nixternal> and iirc, they bellied up :)
<nixternal> although he made more than enough to live comfortably for a while
<ScottK2> I'm reminded it was beer drinkers and not marketeers the discovered light beer was less filling and you could drink more.
<ScottK2> Heh.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> err
* ScottK2 doesn't have that kind of money.
<nixternal> oh...thought you left
<ScottK> No, the cold corpse of my desktop finally left.
<ScottK> I really need to get a new ups.
<nixternal> so maybe we can look at some website design stuff in the near future, and he said when you start doing a website layout, the best marketing material comes to the front
<nixternal> which I never thought of actually
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<ScottK> Yeah.  I'm all for that.
<nixternal> I have never done Internet marketing really, but I do marketing for the best baseball team ever
<nixternal> Chicago Cubs :)
<ScottK> For some definition of the word "best".
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> we are doing better than the Sox right now...so that helps
<ScottK> Yeah.
<nixternal> I figured since my buddy is damn good with Internet marketing...now he does the Ad Sense campaigns for Google, I can get some really good insite from him
<Hobbsee> bah.  what was i about ot do?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: give me some work to do?
<ScottK> I'm a bit booked up tomorrow and tuesday trying to rack up some billable hours before the end of the month on a new task, but after that, I've got time.
<nixternal> that isn't about bug squashing 100% hopefully
<ScottK> Heya Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yes, please go thru the buglists some more.
<nixternal> ScottK: I am available during the middle of the week on so that is good actually
<nixternal> maybe we can hammer out some ideas
<ScottK> I had another run in with your favorite bug filer today.
<nixternal> with mine?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: ^^
<nixternal> oh
<Hobbsee> ScottK: kmos again?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: or shirish?
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> kmos
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you should read the logs from -motu last night
<nixternal> dude, I have been going through KDE bugs today, LP doesn't have anything on that
<Hobbsee> ScottK: urgh.  did he take in what you said?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :D
<ScottK> He actually filed a good one.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I was readign right along with you, but remaining silent
<Hobbsee> ScottK: shock horror!
<ScottK> I didn't read it carefully since I knew who filed it it must be BS.
<ScottK> Well it was sort of good and on the right track.
<ScottK> I did point out that since he had a history of filing cr@p bugs no one was going to take him seriously.
<nixternal> haha
<ScottK> He acked that and promised he was trying to mend his ways.
<nixternal> that is always a good sign
<nixternal> sometime people just need some gentle hand-holding to get them going
<nixternal> I have been here for a while and I still need it :)
<ScottK> Yeah.  I think getting beaten on by a lot of people today may have actually helped.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: haha, nice
<ScottK> He didn't get gentle hand holding.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, he seemed to take notice when i mentioned that people may ask the launchpad guy sto remove his launchpad account, if he keeps filing crap bugs, and attempting to break the archive.
<ScottK> There may have been one or more stretchings of the CoC today.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, ubuntu also has a policy of "getting stuff done".  now, kmos is actually going against that policy by filing such crap bugs.
<Hobbsee> so i dont think it's a COC violation
<ScottK> Agreed.
<Hobbsee> he's doing exactly what an ubuntu troll would do
<ScottK> I picked the word stretch carefully.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do you know what Riddell was talking about when he said he needed a newer gpg to make more progress on KDE4?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i dont, i wasnt following teh discussoin, most likely
<ScottK> Well let me try this again then ...  Good night all.  It's getting late here.
<nixternal> ScottK: arggH!
<Hobbsee> night ScottK
<nixternal> haha, I wanted him to still be up kind of, come back like "what?", just so I can say good night :)
<robotgeek>   /away zzz
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: doing the final tests for kdelibs and kdebase and uploading
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: show me the money !!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so are you up for some hacking ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: or are you still just scratching your balls?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm just working no not available
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: probably toonight or tomorrow
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw I can have time at 12
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep ok, atleast you're doing something :)
<Tonio_> now in a couple of hours
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm I cant.. lets do it tonight
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: does the latest patch still cause builderrors ??
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  in kdelibs i mean
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: according to hobbsee, yes it does
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: at least the second version of it.... dunno if you did something since then that I should test
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have to disconnect, brb
<Riddell> nixternal: could you add the kubuntu meeting to fridge's calendar?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey.. who decided upon speedcrunch in favor of kcalc?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: me
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I dont really see speedcrunch being any better. ? maybe there's something I dont know about it :)
<Riddell> it has a history and is easier to do complex sums
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh alright
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I wrote hobbsee asking about that build error
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sorry to bug you, but whats the easiest way to install kde4 alpha2 in gutsy?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is there a meta package or something ?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<Tonio_> Riddell: packaging the latest speedcrunch
<Riddell> awooga
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs and kdebase uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't had any dep on kdelibs to kdebase cause it caused ftbfs ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase couldn't be build cause needing kdebase to be installed with kdelibs....
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't you like to have the sysinfo ioslave on kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: pretty nice imho
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KIO+Slave+sysinfo:+?content=58704
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I agree
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I wonder if there's a way to configure and make sure it displays most of the stuff correctly throughout different configurations
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well it is by default on opensuse, so I assume it works on several plateforms correctly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah yep I see
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me know if you're interested, I can build a package pretty quickly for this
<Riddell> Tonio_: apachelogger has been working on packaging it
<Riddell> and is waiting for artwork as far as I know
<Riddell> I'm not convinced an ioslave is the right place to put such information though
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, oki ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: a kcm extension would be nicer
<Tonio_> I agree on that point
* apachelogger notes that the kde-apps kioslave is totally bloated
<apachelogger> like 300 information not working for everyone and totally useles
<apachelogger> s
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're using i386?  I presume captury compiled for you?
<apachelogger> yep
<Riddell> apachelogger: it seems to need libcaptury compiled --with-pic to compile on my amd64
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gotta do a packaging session this evening
* apachelogger puts libcaptury on the todo
<apachelogger> isn't intel core duo 64bit capable?
<Riddell> might depend on the model
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> google will know ^_^
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: it is, although t5500 isn't
<apachelogger> arrsome ... 6400 here
* apachelogger also puts install 64bit kubuntu on the todo
<Riddell> I don't think intel core has em64t, only intel core 2
<_StefanS_> Riddell: right.
<apachelogger> well, it's core2
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: 6400 has 64bit and vt tech
<Riddell> apachelogger: you didn't say that
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: http://www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/specifications.htm
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, I know, I suck :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: you can just make a 64 bit chroot to test stuff rather than a whole install
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> good point
<Riddell> "This is a daily health check report on the Kubuntu CD images. No problems found!"  yay!
<Riddell> I even managed to stop the DVD being oversized
<Tonio_> Riddell: speedcrunch uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you finally remove openoffice ? ^_^
<Riddell> if only
<Tonio_> Riddell: packaging kaffeine
<Tonio_> Riddell: unless someone's already on this one
<Riddell> don't think so
* _StefanS_ wonders when openoffice is going to work again for gutsy..
<_StefanS_> or even acroread :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: for kio-sysinfo, shall I make it version 0.1 or next higher version of the suse release (since it's actually based on latest suse release)?
<Riddell> what do you mean by "next higher version of the suse release"?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> suse didn't versionize it at all
<Riddell> oh, I see, Suse names it 10.3 etc
<Riddell> their source tar is 10.3
<apachelogger> well, the source is actually older
<apachelogger> confusing
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: where is kio-sysinfo going to be linked in ? from the desktop?
<Riddell> * Tue Jul 24 2007 - stbinner@suse.de
<Riddell> - update of sysinfo:/ artwork and translations
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: or the system menu?
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: pardon?
<apachelogger> didn't think about that at all yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: the funny thing is that kaffeine and kmplayer are alays updated at the same period..... strange ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also package kmplayer today then
<apachelogger> Riddell: we don't use their artwork
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I dont think users can remember what to write in the url box..
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is linked somewhere
<apachelogger> by default
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I think it would be nice to have it accesible through the system menu
<apachelogger> just can't remember where
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: you mean the k-menu?
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: nawp.. the "System Menu", Menu of important system places
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: it already has links to home, storage media, Remote places and so on
<apachelogger> ahhhh
* apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> can one add something there?
* apachelogger assumes it's desktop file based ... just like remote:/ is
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: donno :) - I was just thinking like it would like to access it
<Riddell> it is
<_StefanS_> it/i
<apachelogger> ok
* apachelogger adds to todo
<Riddell> but really most of the information would be best as a kcontrol module
<Riddell> not an ioslave
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes.. I dont know how much added value that sysinfo is going to add to kubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: ioslave is better themable I guess
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: not much
<_StefanS_> nope, I'm just thinking if it would confuse users instead..
<_StefanS_> maybe it just adds to some of the ambiguity that we want to iron out..
* _StefanS_ is just thinking. It can be dangerous :)
<_StefanS_> to think I mean :D
<mhb> good afternoon
<_StefanS_> hey mhb
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't expect opensuse dev to use kcm, they don't use kcontrol, that's the point
<Tonio_> Riddell: so it is either ioslave or yast thing
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: cause kcontrol sux
<apachelogger_> big time
<apachelogger_> Riddell: so, shall I make it 10.3.1 or 0.1?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes, but not kcm modules
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you building the source tar from kdebase-SuSE?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> I stole the code
<apachelogger> modified it to work with kubuntu
<apachelogger> actually it's pretty generic right now
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: why dont you download from the official site ? :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: but stole it from where?
<apachelogger> the src.rpm
<apachelogger> extracted from their kdebase extensions
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: http://jerrad.tuxfamily.org/kiosysinfo_eng.html
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there is an official tarball...... is there any problem with it ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the source RPM is kdebase-SuSE no?
<apachelogger> i.e. kdebase-SuSE
<apachelogger> Tonio_: where?
<_StefanS_> I just built from the source, it works fine
<Riddell> apachelogger: and kdebase-SUSE is version 10.3, so call yours 10.3ubuntu1
<Tonio_> apachelogger: lemme check
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://jerrad.tuxfamily.org/kiosysinfo_eng.html
<apachelogger> that's not official
<apachelogger> official = suse
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://jerrad.tuxfamily.org/kiosysinfo_eng.html
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: quicker than me.....
<apachelogger> that's like not working everywhere
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's upstream webpage
<apachelogger> and actually providing too much information IMO
<_StefanS_> err whatever :) - its the official one.
* apachelogger thinks the code changes to that source are quite strange
<apachelogger> diff it against https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu
<Tonio_> apachelogger: this is the place where you can download a tarball, so that we can review it correctly :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: that really isn't official
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum oki
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, suse is the place you download the tar, that's a random person who's made some changes
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> not even good ones
<apachelogger> actually
<Tonio_> Riddell: but it is reworked to work with debian based distros afaicr no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well oki, that's not my debate btw ;) I will not insist :)
<Riddell> from his description he's just added some things
<apachelogger> ...a lot of things
<apachelogger> actually that source is really strange
<apachelogger> actualyl the whole sysinfo slave thing is really strange
<apachelogger> it's like every distro got it's own branch of that thingy
<apachelogger> and that guy collected all the changes and merged them
<apachelogger> though now it's totally bloated IMO
<_StefanS_> isn't it worth just improving kcontrol instead?
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: ye wanna do that? ^_^
<Riddell> making a decent replacement for kinfocentre would be best
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just my point
<Riddell> which might be a kc module or might be ksysguard improvements
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I didn't say we were in a perfect world :D
<apachelogger> :P
<_StefanS_> humm, well I think since apachelogger finds it kinda bloated and its not totally needed, why use any more time on it? isn't there some other packages that we could improve / add instead?
* apachelogger can't remember
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I asked you already, when I started with sysinfo packaging ... shall I make it a patchset or actually provide a changed orig.tar.gz?
<apachelogger> since I have to create the orig on my own anyway
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: s/we/you could start to revu my packages :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are you changing?
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you make your own .orig ensure there's a scriptable way to remake it in future
<apachelogger> python skills would be handy now ^_^
* apachelogger sticks with ruby though
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I will be happy to review your packages :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I had to adapt some informations since they were SUSE only .... like version string was fetched from /etc/suse-release
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: http://aplg.kollide.net/packages.txt
<apachelogger> all with a URL should be recently updated or at least free for revu
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: kcmnnview is actually alread uploaded ^_^
<_StefanS_> oh
<Riddell> apachelogger: that sounds like it should just be a patch
<apachelogger> Riddell: we also have to change the artwork
<apachelogger> would be a binary patch then :S
<ScottK> Riddell: What was teh gpg issue from Friday (something like I've done as much KDE4 as I can until we get a new gpg)?  Which gpg package and what version is needed?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, I can't seem to compile kdebase with captury, it complains about missing symbols (it needs -ldl and -lXfixes added and I can't work out how to convince it to add them)
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you seen anything like that?
<Riddell> ScottK: gpgme, which I've merged from Debian now
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<apachelogger> Riddell: compiled perfectly fine for me, though capturing is not working right now, at least not for my intel chip
<ScottK> Riddell: There's a dependency issue, I'm pretty sure in the gpgme update.  Should I just file a bug or do you want to discuss (the required gnpug version is insufficient).
<Riddell> ScottK: looks fine here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/1.1.5-1ubuntu1
<ScottK> The issue is libgpgme11 dep on gnupg (>= 1.4.6-2)
<ScottK> There's an entry in Gpgme/Changleog (not the main one) that says: " (parse_error): New arg SET_STATUS. Also detect it based on an ERROR status (gpg > 1.4.6)."
<ScottK> That leads me to believe that it'll likely be fine until you start trying to process errors.
<ScottK> I was guessing your Friday comment was about gpgme so I did some looking into it over the weekend.
<Riddell> when compiling gpgme it says..
<Riddell>         GnuPG path:    /usr/bin/gpg
<Riddell>         GnuPG version: 1.4.6, min. 1.3.0
<ScottK> OK.  Then I guess either it's a changelog mistake or an upstream mistake.
<Riddell> also we have gnupg 1.4.6 anyway
<Riddell> so we should be covered
<ScottK> Right, but it's greater than 1.4.6 in the changelog
<ScottK> There is a 1.4.7 released, but not in Debian yet.
<Riddell> hmm, fooey
<ScottK> I don't know a good way to test this.
<Riddell> wait and see if we start getting weird gpg behaviour in kmail?
<ScottK> If I had to bet between programmer wrote in the changelog "need version newer than X because Y function was added) and was wrong or programmer forgot to adjust the makefile before release, I'd bet on the latter.
<manchicken__> ScottK: I didn't know about the "needs-packaging" bugs :)  I'm not really very skilled at packaging at all :)
<ScottK> In related news there is an outstanding CVE against gnupg 1.4.6 anyway (it doesn't look particularly scary as such things go) so we really want 1.4.7 anyway.
<ScottK> manchicken: Then now you know about them.
<ScottK> ;-)
<manchicken> Yup.  I posted the bug and replied to the list.
<Riddell> ScottK: might be worth asking kees if he has any plans for that
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/seeds.jpg  seeds, in easy to understand diagram format :)
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> now I'm boned
<apachelogger> Riddell: the suse source doesn't include COPYING files
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh jings
<Riddell> well, add it in quietly yourself I guess
* apachelogger changes the orig-creating script
<Riddell> best to add a get-orig-source: rule in debian/rules
<Riddell> although then you have to play with Makefile syntax
<ScottK> Riddell: No good on the security angle.  I double checked and the CVE is fixed in a Debian patch even though our upstream version is insufficient.
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should just make yet another distro branch, if arch and pardus can have one, we can as well :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: should the script also fetch the src.rpm?
* apachelogger has actually no clue how to implement that :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: ideally yes, just use wget
<Riddell> and define the version number somewhere as a variable that'll need to be updated
<apachelogger> ok, that sounds managable :)
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i havent tried with stefan's patch
<apachelogger> ahoy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wget doesn't support regexp?
* apachelogger thinks he just got too much coffee
<Riddell> regexp of what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the src.rpm is kdebase3-SuSE-#{SUSEVERSION}-#{PACKAGEREVISION}.src.rpm, so I'd like to make the revision a regexp
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> one just has to hand the version and the revision as arguments to the script
<Riddell> apachelogger: you can use a wildcard if you're downloading from an ftp server
<apachelogger> it's http
<apachelogger> but I think the arguments solution is a quite decent one
<Riddell> since http doesn't support listing files, there's no way wget can do wildcards or regexps on download URLs
<Riddell> but there will be ftp servers for suse
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the officials usually lag like hell
<apachelogger> gotta use a mirror
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/2124
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> now that was awkward
<Riddell> groovy
<kwwii> Riddell: btw, when you need a pic for the release announcement, put some text on this: http://sinecera.de/water.jpeg
<Hobbsee> kwwii: pretty :)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: thanks
<ryanakca> kwwii: I like it too... tried submitting it for the digikam splash screen 'contest'?
<ScottK> Question from #ubuntu-motu that I'm sure someone here knows the answer to: [09:28]  <TheMuso> ScottK: Do you know if KDE .desktop files should also be valid to the desktop entry spec?
<kwwii> ryanakca: nope, I don't tend to enter too many contests
<ryanakca> ScottK: I believe so
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ryanakca> kwwii: hehe
<kwwii> I see the contests as ways to draw in new people
<Riddell> ScottK: they should yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger> wooohooo
<apachelogger> it builds again :D
<Riddell> kwwii: is that any paticular swimming pool?
<kwwii> Riddell: actually, it is a pic of a muddy brownish river near where I live...I added the blue gradient with gimp
<ScottK> Riddell: Should we just let the gpgme thing ride and see what happens?  Since it's an error reporting change that drives the alleged dependency, I'm concerned it might not show up frequently in regular use.
<Riddell> ScottK: I think we should keep an eye on error reports (and if debian gets the new gnupg packaged, sync that in)
<ScottK> OK.  Let's go with that.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: btw - the other suggestion for kmos - send him to the docteam.
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Shiny, evil, apparently helpful.  Go for it.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nah, i wasnt going to blast him again until seeing the next bunch that he'd done wrong
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cant be accused of targetting people, etc
<ScottK> OK.  Well you shouldn't have long to wait.
<Hobbsee> this is my logic, yes
<manchicken> Do we have any debug packages for adept.
<manchicken> ?
<manchicken> I can't find any.
* apachelogger jumps in
<apachelogger> Hobbsee, Riddell, ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, I want to change the default arwork of kio-sysinfo... how to do that properly?
<apachelogger> change the orig?
<ScottK> I am SO not the person to ask that question.  Sorry.
<apachelogger> ok ^_^
<apachelogger> Lord Riddell!
* apachelogger considers starting to cry
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<Hobbsee> er, patch it.  use uuencode
<Tonio_> tabs are back in konversation :/
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: thanks, will try
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: were there a consensus concerning the tabs ? I don't remember
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you said you'd change it, at least meeting.
* apachelogger moves back into the headache hole
<Riddell> apachelogger: as yet I havn't been offered a peer of the realm
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sho was bitching again, so i fixed it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I said I'd discuss with konversation team to negociate this :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw I was completly against changing the theme to the horrible default
* apachelogger probably needs new naming specs then
<Riddell> apachelogger: patching binary files is a pain, but diff -u --text then uuencode foo.diff foo.diff > foo.diff.uu and build-dep on sharutils should work
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: please discuss ti with them again, then.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I put klamav on the agenda for the next Kubuntu meeting.  Will you be there?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think this was the reason why the first turn was to do my own orig instead of patching :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: so long as its made by the same script that should be ok
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: so I just can add the kubuntu artwork with the script?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> that sounds far more reasonable :D
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll be there
<ScottK> Great.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I just don't see the point in one upstream always compaining about changing default settings....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can understand concerning the tabs, but about the theme......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not any distro should ship with a efualt theme for kde then.... doesn't make sense
<Tonio_> can you imaging if all kde upstream where as sensitive on that point than konversation devs are ?
<Tonio_> s/imaging/imagine
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'd love to thump them with a large brick, yes, but i also think that them putting a message on their homepage about how kubuntu sucks, as well as dragging all our names thru the mud to all the other developers isnt an optimum solution either.
<Hobbsee> s/optimum/optimal/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll ping them, and will try to negociate a bit
<Riddell> el did recommend keeping the tabs at the side
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if we cannot implement things, there is no point making a distro, let's just provide everything by default, and one distro does the trick....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, as well as the theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: she agreed that the defualt theme is unreadable for a human beeing
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay, please do
<Tonio_> Riddell: having icons with O for operator and V for voice, that just makes sense
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll ping sho, try to negociate
* Hobbsee thougth he had agreed on this last meeting though.  oh well.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: good luck
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: at least try to get a compromise
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: people keep filing bugs upstream about the tree view, etc, and it not looking like the rest of kde
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I know, but EVERY opensource upstream has this problem of people complaining about distro bugs complaining
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you don't want that, don't do opensource softwares....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're free to revert my change, speak to konvi debs, hit them with a brick, whatever.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I would accept removing tabs, although that sounds stupid for people using lots of channels
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but the theme just sucks as hell
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if people hate it, they change
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> this is kde, remember?  not gnome
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and they also can change OUR default preference :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's the point
<Tonio_> they can have the tabs back, and the stupid theme back
<Tonio_> and that's the purpose of a distro, providing a specific implementation of free softwares....
<Tonio_> that's why I don't accept upstream complaning about us changing the default
<Tonio_> I don't see why we shouldn't set by default an option THEY coded
<Tonio_> if the tree view sucks, they are free to remove it from the code right ? ;)
<Hobbsee> i never said they were logical..  :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll go toonight and discuss with them, cause this is really..... annoying (to stay polite)
<Hobbsee> great
<Tonio_> also el agrees with us, that's a good point
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: where did sho complained again
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: #Konversation
* Hobbsee got highlighted.
* Hobbsee ponders falling asleep on her keyboard
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you send me the log please ? that would be nice
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: tomorrow.
* Hobbsee is seriously almsot asleep
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: go sleep
* Hobbsee falls asleep on Tonio_'s shoulder then.
<Hobbsee> if i'm to sleep in bed, it requires first gettign the stuff *off* the bed, and such.
* apachelogger probably should get a bed at some point
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> finally
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp035.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: gentoo uses x86 emulation libs on amd64 for captury ... anything similar we can do?
<Riddell> emulation libs?
<apachelogger> no idea what that is
* apachelogger reads more ebuilds
<apachelogger> DESCRIPTION="X11R6 libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64"
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> looks like they are binaries compiled on x86 for use on amd64
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it possible to enforce the usage of i368 libs on amd64?
<Riddell> you could build-dep on ia32-libs but meh, ugly
<Riddell> why doesn't it work on amd64?
<Riddell> I got it compiling at least :)
<PhinnFort> why isn't KDM configured properly to use the right boot manager, so it can select which OS to boot on next boot-up?
<PhinnFort> (boot overload)
<PhinnFort> by default
<PhinnFort> kcontrol -> system administration -> Login Manager -> Shutdown
<Riddell> PhinnFort: can't say I've ever noticed that before
<Riddell> should be easy enough to set though
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> PhinnFort: that doesn't work
<PhinnFort> Riddell: I remembered I had it in an old version of Mandrake, so I asked in #kde
<PhinnFort> apachelogger: huh?
<apachelogger> this option is way tooo old
<apachelogger> the feature got removed in GRUB
<apachelogger> suse for example still patches it in
<PhinnFort> apachelogger: I thought it modified the menu.lst
<PhinnFort> maybe either patch away the config option, or patch grub, then
<apachelogger> without write access to that file?!
<apachelogger> I think actualyl that's the reason why they removed it
<apachelogger> security issue blah blah
<PhinnFort> apachelogger: KDM runs with root privileges, doesn't it?
<PhinnFort> root      8145  0.0  0.0  19748   372 ?        Ss   16:01   0:00 /usr/bin/kdm
<apachelogger> doesn't change the security issue
<PhinnFort> well, it already has write access to any file you can think of
<apachelogger> Riddell: upstream dev told me something about the 64bit thing, can't remember though... but I think it had something to do with the fact that the app is meant for recroding games and most games are precompiled 32bit binaries or something like that... gotta look for a log
<PhinnFort> so I can't see how this would add any security risks
<PhinnFort> (since it's so old, and therefore tested)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> then windows must be top secure
<PhinnFort> apachelogger: well, win2k is getting pretty secure
<PhinnFort> apachelogger: top secure, if you like;)
<apachelogger> PhinnFort: so you use Hoary?
<PhinnFort> I'm on Edgy/switching to Arch
<PhinnFort> *feisty
<PhinnFort> actually
<PhinnFort> (all these names...)
<apachelogger> so your KDM is not old
<PhinnFort> apachelogger: you said the option is old
<apachelogger> that does mean exactly no-thing
<apachelogger> anyway
<PhinnFort> therefore the code supporting it should be old, and tested
<apachelogger> totally wrong place to discuss
<PhinnFort> ok
<apachelogger> AFAIK it's not supported by ubuntu grub
<apachelogger> so visit #ubuntu-devel
<PhinnFort> I will just try it first
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: gentoo is compiling with 32bit and 64bit libs, so that one can record 32bit apps (such as emulated by wine/cedega) and native 64bit applications
<apachelogger> only if arch is amd64 of course
<Riddell> mm, right
<Tonio_> Riddell: I prefer to tell it to you right now.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I uploaded my beta kdebluetooth package by error...
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems that as long as it is not in new, nobody can drop it....
<Tonio_> Riddell: bash_history is dangerous sometimes....
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for this..... first time this happens to me...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hopefully it wopn't build because it has a universe builddep.....
<Tonio_> then I'll ask someone to drop this one
<manchicken> Tonio_: I'll be using bluetooth soon :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: My new lappy has it... so as soon as it shows up, I'll be able to sync my phone via bluetooth.
<Tonio_> manchicken: great :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: uh oh
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah..... sorry for this...
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, it looks pretty usable now, so that might be the opportunity to test it widelly :)
<apachelogger> my revu bookmark folder is exploding
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6246
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not reviewing today.  Suggest you ask on #ubuntu-motu.
<apachelogger> it doesn't get done anyway :P
<ryanakca> kwwii: any artwork stuff needing doing? C++ isn't working out too well for me :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: fixed the typo -> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6248 -> please adovcate :)
* ScottK looks.
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<apachelogger> hooray
<ScottK> apachelogger: Done
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<ScottK> No problem.  Thank you for contributing.
<Tonio_> Riddell: upload has been rejected :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: for once, that's cool :)
<Riddell> phew
<nixternal> Riddell: added the meeting to the fridge
<nixternal> so what is on the agenda for today?
<Riddell> today?  wednesday I hope
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> but what is on today's agenda for Kubuntu development :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll prepare valid packages for tomorrow, so that we can ask people to test
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll like to release gutsy with this
<ScottK> nixternal: How about try to generate pgp errors with the new KDE4 packages and see if pgpme dies in mysterious horrible ways.
<nixternal> OK, I need to install Kubuntu on my other system for that as I am using the KDE 4 from SVN on this machine
<kwwii> ryanakca: we need to do the sysinfo stuff still if you are intersted
<kwwii> and we need to get the website done as well
<ScottK> nixternal: As long as you have the Ubuntu gpgme, it should be fine.
<ryanakca> kwwii: sysinfo being KInfoCenter?
<lontra> what's the status of kickoff for gutsy?
<nixternal> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/index/C/index.html
<nixternal> there is the beginning of what I envision as the new index for Kubuntu help
<nixternal> and that is done in DocBook/XML, so that makes translations a breeze
<lontra> why does upgrading from feisty -> gutsy want to remove knetworkmanager?
<gnomefreak> because its not in gutsy
<gnomefreak> lontra: maybe renamed
<lontra> gnomefreak: but it doesn't install network-manager-kde instead ... it just removes knetworkmanager
<gnomefreak> i dont have it installed on gutsy
<lontra> but that just removes knetworkmanager and doesn't install the replacement ... do you know what i mean?
<gnomefreak> lontra: just let it do what its doing, you are upgrading to a release that is unstable please expect breakage, however if you let it finish what its doing you should be fine
<lontra> gnomefreak: yeah i just installed network-manager-kde after it finished.  i know it's in development but my hardware doesn't work in feisty and it works in out of the box in gutsy and debian unstable
<keyes_> hi
<gnomefreak> lontra: why did you install network-manager-kde? just wondering
* gnomefreak gonna assume that is not default since you had a net connection to install it with
<lontra> gnomefreak: cause knetworkmanager was asked for removal after upgrading from feisty -> gutsy so i installed  network-manager-kde which is knetworkmanager
<keyes_> I'm writing a KDE GUI for my Ubuntu SOC project (an encryped folder manager) (it currently have a CLI and a GTK GUI) and i've some questions
<keyes_> - must i wrote it in QT3 or 4 ?
<keyes_> - is there any way to wrote a Konqueror extension (add menu entries etc) in Python
<fdoving> i'd suggest using qt4.
<keyes_> fdoving, ok, but what about KDElibs ?
<fdoving> you can add menu-entries to konqueror with simple .desktop files, no need for a programming language.
<keyes_> ok for Konqueror
<fdoving> keyes_: if you don't aim for kubuntu main at this time, it's not a problem to build-depend on kde4 kdelibs.
<keyes_> KDElibs 4 are frozen ?
<fdoving> not sure.. but no big changes i guess.
<keyes_> hum
<fdoving> for a simple gui it shouldn't matter much anyway. it's not like they will rewrite huge parts.
<keyes_> the goal is to be included in Universe for the next Ubuntu / Kubuntu release
<fdoving> keyes_: then go for kde4.
<keyes_> ok
<keyes_> must I install gutsy or packages are available on feisty ?
<fdoving> for kde4?
<keyes_> yes
<fdoving> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<fdoving> those are a little bit old though.
<keyes_> nice :)
<fdoving> but i belive the libs will be usable.
<keyes_> I'm not a KDE user, is it easy to add some actions to Konqueror like "execute this when entering in a folder" ?
<fdoving> not as i'm aware.
<keyes_> ok
<nixternal> wow, I just noticed that Kubuntu from KDM login to desktop is insanely fast all of a sudden..less than 5 seconds and I am prompted with my Kontact password
<nixternal> before it was like 10+ seconds
<fdoving> nixternal: i switched to the 'Simple' splash, and i'm in instantly.
<nixternal> I have a moodin customized splash I did and it is crazy fast
<fdoving> cool :)
<fdoving> so.. dolphins isoservice.desktop is broken, even when i fix it it doesn't work. guess it should just be patched away.
<ryanakca> nixternal: cool :)
<nixternal> what is that?
<ryanakca> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/index/C/index.html
<jjesse> is that the new index?  i love it
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> jjesse: yes...needs some work, but it is a good start
<nixternal> and a real pita to get going as well
<fdoving> nixternal: that index is nice. great work.
<nixternal> thanks...trying to think about what else to add...need a list of the hottest questions asked for Kubuntu...I am going through the kubuntu-users list as well as the Kubuntu Forums
<nixternal> also going to add quick links to some stuff...like a link that will automatically fire Konversation so a new user can connect directly to #kubuntu for help
<fdoving> that will rock :)
<fdoving> any main uploaders around?
<fdoving> Riddell: around? - i have a modified dolphin package ready for upload. Removed the isoservice.desktop servicemenu file from the installed package, as the syntax of the file is incorrect and if i fix it it doesn't do anything.
<ryanakca> nixternal: look around in #ubuntu-meta... log in and then grep it for any #kubuntu questions
<ryanakca> s/log in/log it/g
<nixternal> ubuntu-meta?
<ryanakca> nixternal: yeah, the bot pastes questions that have been unanswered for 5 minutes
<nixternal> ahh, pastes them from where?
<ryanakca> #ubuntu , #ubuntu+1 , #kubuntu ... and I think that's it
<ryanakca> #ubuntu-effects
<nixternal> cool
<fdoving> Riddell: the dolphin package is at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/ if you want it.
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/639617
<jjesse> that's really cool
<nixternal> whoa, heck ya that is cool
<alesan> hi
<alesan> do you have an idea where I can get the isolinux "bootlogo" source?
<alesan> or if there is a way to go back from that format to a format like png or similar?
<lontra> is the icon launch effect a patch that's in debian now?
<Riddell> alesan: it's gfxboot I think
<alesan> Riddell, mh could you tell me a bit more?
<Riddell> nope, that's all I know
<alesan> but I am talking about the livecd... it should use isolinux, not grub or other bootloaders
<kwwii> it is gfxboot and while that is mysterious spooky stuff it is the best choice
<kwwii> I made the graphics for it if that is what you mean
<kwwii> atually, one of the features of gfxboot is that it allows as many colors as the usplash does
<kwwii> lol, actually it support more in almost all cases :p
<kwwii> alesan: http://sinecera.de/kusplash_feisty_idea2b.svg is the svg that I made the graphics from if you are interested in that
<alesan> ok
<alesan> and it works on isolinux also?
<alesan> I am talking about the first menu on the livecd, the one that prompts to start ubuntu or memtestx86 etc
<nixternal> http://amarok.kde.org/blog/uploads/Amarok2preview30-07-07.png
<nixternal> that is beautiful
<Nightrose> hehe nixternal tell nikolaj and the rest
<nixternal> my god, that is the sexiest thing I have seen on a desktop
<Nightrose> we appreciate it
<Nightrose> apachelogger ^^ note that quote *g*
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> quote?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ah
* apachelogger notes
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> nixternal: now that's a quote :D
<nixternal> hehe
<ryanakca> nixternal: that's awesome... KDE4 though?
<nixternal> I can't tell if that is the oxygen theme or the qtwhatever it is called theme
<nixternal> actually, that is plastik..but the buttons and what not
<nixternal> so I am guessing it is oxygen
<apachelogger> yeah, it's oxygen
<apachelogger> you can see the background fading
<apachelogger> from white to greyish
<alesan> what are yuo talking about?
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> I don't know if I like the Oxygen text boxes just yet
<Nightrose> nixternal: it's really good to hear people say good things about the new amarok course there are a lot of people complaining (as always)
<Nightrose> afraid of new things and so on
<apachelogger> http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/242
<nixternal> people who complain I don't understand
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> nixternal: the oxygen style is currently getting totally redone
<apachelogger> looks already a lot smoother IMO
<nixternal> I like everything else about it so far...that was just the first time I noticed those text boxes
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-31
<mhb> manchicken: hi, were you the one who asked about the kde4 meta package or is my head confused again?
<manchicken> It was me IIRC.
<mhb> manchicken: is it made yet?
<manchicken> Dunno.
<manchicken> I don't think so.  I could check I suppose.
<manchicken> Nope.  At least not in the repos yet.
<mhb> manchicken: we really should create one with a nice name, like "kubuntu-kde4" or something. kdelibs5 is really a confusing name for a package.
<manchicken> Yes.
<mhb> manchicken: thanks for the info. I'll ask Hobbsee when she arrives.
<manchicken> kubuntu4-desktop :)
<Riddell> copy kde-meta
<manchicken> Riddell: Burning the midnight oil I see.
<Riddell> oh, I'll go back to Harry Potter momentarily :)
<mhb> manchicken: I'm +1 more than him, by the way :o)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> You crazy nightowl Europeans.
<Riddell> apachelogger: a couple of questions http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6246
<ryanakca> kmilo / kmix stays between 0% and 11% when using the keyboard volume keys... any idea why?
* ryanakca would also like to note, that despite 'Mute on' appearing in kmilo, I'm still getting sound :)
* ryanakca looks into it
<ryanakca> Ok. The mute on/off problem comes from not being able to mute PCM. So, if you select PCM as the master channel in kmix, mute won't work.
<nixternal> ryanakca: that is the same for me
<nixternal> Intel chipset
<nixternal> how do you select the mast channel stuff?
<ryanakca> right click the kmix icon in the systray, and Select Master Channel
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> rock on!
<ryanakca> :)
<nixternal> now if only my vol +/- worked with PCM
<nixternal> well, that would be nothing more than remapping the keys
* ryanakca thinks his chipset is nvidia
<ryanakca> my +/- doesn't work with any channel
<nixternal> my +/- moves volume up and down
<nixternal> it worked with Feisty perfectly, but not with Gutsy
<ryanakca> same
<ryanakca> Opening kmixer, and hitting the buttons (with volume values as absolute), nothing is moving.
<nixternal> what file do you change for multimedia buttons?
<nixternal> argh, my mute button stays on now all the time
<ryanakca> Ouch. Umm.
<ryanakca> No clue :)
<nixternal> ya, when I switch it to PCM it doesn't light up
<ryanakca> .kde/share/config/kmixrc
<ryanakca> It can't I don't think, just a sec, I'll get a screenshot of what mine looks like
<nixternal> I filed a bug about it, but there has been no response to it at all
<nixternal> is there an ubuntu-audio or something channel?
* nixternal checks lp
<nixternal> bug 120515
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120515 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Master volume control doesn't work, PCM only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120515
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://blog.ryanak.ca/kmix.png http://blog.ryanak.ca/kmix1.png ... those two screenies show that PCM can't be muted, but that still doesn't say why vol +/- doesn't work on it... or on any other channel for that matter
* ryanakca looks
<nixternal> holy smokes...the sound team has 313 bugs to work through...man that sucks
<ryanakca> nixternal: best bet is probably either the ubuntu studio chan, or crimsun, (I think he is/was the audio maintainer for Ubuntu) methinks.
<nixternal> ya, he doesn't do it anymore..god bless his little heart :)
<nixternal> he got the Intel stuff fixed in Feisty though
<nixternal> well changing my PCM to the master channel, I can mute it..but it does goofy things with my button
<ryanakca> hmm. I don't think I have a master volume control... at least not in kmix or alsamixer/alsamixergui
<ryanakca> anyways, time for bed, see yah :)
<nixternal> bug 127944
<nixternal> hrmm
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org2 "[gutsy] Open Office applications don't start " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127944
<nixternal> there you go...good boy!
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: hey, you there?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: greetings
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i havent tried recompiling anything
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: oh, good. Is there a chance you could test it soon then ?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: me and Tonio_ is going to get that fade thing done, so ..
<Hobbsee> sometime, probably :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: apart from krusader, was there any other applications that failed compilation?
<Hobbsee> amarok
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, I will test it then
<Hobbsee> it was probably anything that was recompiled
<Hobbsee> stdin: yay, kubuntu haters!
<stdin> hehe, yeah
<stdin> I wounder if they realist they don't *have* to use it??
<Hobbsee> stdin: of course, i'm not sure if that is the case, or if it's just an incompetent user
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<Tonio_> someone wants to test the new kdebluetooth ?
<Tonio_> I've finished the packages yesterday
<Tonio_> still a bit buggy, but already better than the current one imho
<stdin> Hobbsee: ahh, he's a debian dev. that explains the attitude :p
<Hobbsee> stdin: hah, right
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can test those bluetooth thingys
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: whats the repo url?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can never remember :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh found it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: anything particular you want me to test?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and do you have a gpg key also?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: they seems to work.. I will test using my mobile and the bluetooth mouse i've got
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you send a file on your mobile ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: download works for me, but uploads creates a 32KB file everytime
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: seems to be the only issue I have with it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, so I should test an upload to the phone?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes please
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can connect my mouse and download files
<_StefanS_> gotta logout
<metellius> does anyone know if (when using apt's source mechanism) there is a way to compile just kwin and generating the corresponding deb without having to compile the whole kdebase tree?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: jeeez.. .when is HIDD going to be enabled by default..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: gotta reboot.
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hidd is not required to connect to a mouse in fact
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: dbus replaces hidd
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm, thats great. But the mouse dont work now with HIDD disabled.
<Tonio_> metellius: you cannot do that
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so it needs to be enabled ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we should change that, especially since pitti already told me he wouldn't have any problem with hidd enabled by default and security
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: i've never had it worked without. How would you make the initial connection to a bluetooth mouse?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we'll discuss this toonight during the meeting, I added en entry
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: initial connection ? with kdebluetooth afaik
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: should work without hidd if my understanding is correct
<Tonio_> dbus does the job then
<_StefanS_> well it works now
<_StefanS_> I needed to do a hidd --search in konsole
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes but how did you perform the connection ? wsith kdebluetooth or sing command line ?
<_StefanS_> command line.
<_StefanS_> kbluetooth didn't show any devices.
<Tonio_> oki so you didn't use the modern way
<Tonio_> ah...... so maybe it just doesn't work for you.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but in theory, with dbus, no hidd is required afaik
<metellius> Tonio_: I'm sure I can, it's probably just a question of how much pain i'm getting myself into :)
<metellius> Tonio_: but according to you, it's not a supported thing to do?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hidd_enabled is not needed i can see. But the initial connection dont work without me making a hidd --search
<Tonio_> metellius: generating a kwin deb without recompiling kdebase is just impossible, as the package splitting is done after everything has been compiled
<Tonio_> metellius: you have to build everything
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum that's not good
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how about a cellphone upload ?
<metellius> Tonio_: ah, I see. how about first building kdebase, then modifying kwin and not having to compile kdebase all over for every little change?
<Tonio_> metellius: you can compile kwin and just kwin, but not generate deb files
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cellphone upload is 32kb as well.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: smaller files work though.
<Tonio_> metellius: best thing is to use ccache in pbuilder, which uses a cache to avoid rebuilding everything everytime
<Tonio_> metellius: you'll earn about 40% of compile time, but not more
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have no doubt that'll be fixed before gutsy is released
<metellius> does dpkg-buildpackage really not use any caching at all when rebuilding?
<Tonio_> metellius: nope it doesn't
<Tonio_> metellius: except using ccache, for example in pbuilder
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: does the blue "bluetooth" icon light up when you use your bt mouse?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: mine is gray even when the mouse works. Seems like it bypassed the kdebluetooth altogether
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I don't have my mouse here to tell you, I'll test toonight during the meeting
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wonder if using hidd doesn't make the device unvisible with dbus
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: or something like that
<Riddell> metellius: to start compiling again without cleaning the package do  debuild -nc
<Riddell> where debuild is dpkg-buildpackage with some extra checks (and easier to type)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: maybe... where should I query for the mouse
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cant really see it anywhere
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hehe, now the bluetooth icon flashes everytime I move my mouse, but the pointer isn't :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: also hidp doesn't seem to loaded automatically upon boot.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: which is required for the kernel to understand mouse+keyboard devices AFAIK
<metellius> Riddell: ah, thank you. will try that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: allee did some tests reguarding to bluetooth and mice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: he might know how to make tests with dbus
<Tonio_> Riddell: what if you don't clean ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will a second debuild only build the difference ?
<Tonio_> I see what it does but I don't see how that'll help in building just a kwin binary deb file
<metellius> otherwise, I guess the intended solution is to compile kwin manually while modifying, and then finally build the deb in the end
<Riddell> it'll only build what isn't already built
<Riddell> if you only want to compile kwin, don't compile it as a .deb
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: rebooting with HIDD_ENABLED=1 it works without doing anything, and the bluetooth icon is blue while mouse is connected.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you see the device in the "input devices" kdebluetooth thing ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope, all empty.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki so it just doesn't work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I mean outside kdebluetooth is seems to work fine, but as I understand it, that method is deprecated in favour of dbus.
<_StefanS_> is/it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, I have regressions compared to how it worked before.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can't see any devices here, while it worked before
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh ok, want me to go back to current gutsy, and test again ?
<fdoving> Riddell: hi. did you get my dolphin message from yesterday?
<Riddell> fdoving: you'd best repeat it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: current gutsy might work I guess, but causes lots of issues since we have to patch bluez to make it to work
<Tonio_> the idea with the new kdebluetooth is to use the now standard dbus interface
<fdoving> Riddell: i have a modified dolphin package ready for upload. Removed the isoservice.desktop servicemenu file from the installed package, as the syntax of the file is incorrect and if i fix it it doesn't do anything. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I could see my device 2 weeks ago, so I suspect a big regression on that point
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it should have worked better
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: new revision sync, I'll rebuild packages in a moment
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, I will test as soon you're ready
<Tonio_> _StefanS_:
<Tonio_> C    kbluetooth/trayicon.cpp
<Tonio_> U    kinputwizard/inputwizard.cpp
<Tonio_> U    kinputwizard/inputwizard.h
<Tonio_> U    kinputwizard/inputdialog_ext.ui
<Tonio_> U    kbluelock/main.cpp
<Tonio_> U    kbluelock/kbluelock.cpp
<Tonio_> here is the difference
<_StefanS_> err.. thats not much :)
<_StefanS_> it will probably not make any difference
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: probably not
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: we could always try to trace down that empty listview... maybe its just a enumeration of available devices that doesn't make it into that list
<_StefanS_> a/an
<_StefanS_> damn keyboard :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: should be a big big issue
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: damn, gotta fix that fglrx first
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lol
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: i know, its hard to fix fglrx :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: damn ATi drivers
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hopefully they'll go opensource soon
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yeah.. when pigs start flying.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I heard about that, but I beleive it when I see ti
<Riddell> fdoving: uploaded, thanks
<fdoving> Riddell: great, thank you :)
<Riddell> fdoving: do you know if anything can be done about the information given for icon in media:/ in dolphin?
<fdoving> Riddell: like some device-specific icon? or what do you have in mind?
<Riddell> fdoving: at the moment it just has a blank icon and no information, it should have the same icon in the media view and some information (like disk used level)
<fdoving> ah.. the information sidebar-thing.
<Riddell> yep
<fdoving> i don't know, but i can have a quick look.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm looking at the discoverDevices() for libkbluetooth now, hope I'll find something
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: great
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: works for me concerning the devices like phones, I can see them
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: only the input devices box stays empty
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, Is there a generic way to turn debug on for stuff in debuild?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: instead of changing each makefile, I mean
<fdoving> #DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS += nostrip
<fdoving> #DEB_STRIP_EXCLUDE = mailody
<fdoving> replace mailody with the app name. i guess.
<_StefanS_> ok thx
<fdoving> binary name i mean.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: talking about the build debug or the app debug ?
<Tonio_> sorry but I don't get you there
<fdoving> app debug.
<Tonio_> fdoving: isn't deb_configure_extra_flags what you need ?
<fdoving> i think DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS works too.
<Tonio_> oki
<fdoving> atleast that's what i've been using on mailody.
<Tonio_> cdbs_kde_enable_debug
<Tonio_> should also do the trick readong to kde.mk
<fdoving> ok, there are probably more ways to do it too :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: ahhhhhhh that's where the nostrip is uses indeee
<Tonio_> indeed
<Tonio_> ifneq (,$(findstring nostrip,$(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS)))
<Tonio_>  49         cdbs_kde_enable_final =
<Tonio_>  50         cdbs_kde_enable_debug = --enable-debug=yes
<Tonio_>  51 else
<Tonio_>  52         cdbs_kde_enable_debug = --disable-debug
<Tonio_>  53 endif
<Tonio_> you're right
<Tonio_> but configure_extra_flags might also work
<fdoving> uhm.. kdevelop crashed my X.
<fdoving> Riddell: we need to do some hacking to sort that d3lphin information sidebar-issue. The problem is much related to the media:/device beeing recognized as a Folder (??), not media/hdd_mounted etc. not sure why.
<fdoving> the service menus does recognize the correct mime-type.. so something is fishy.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good, I'll use that cdbs
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: then use what fdoving said
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it seems to compile with debug info now.
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<_StefanS_> brb
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I keep getting this error: kinputwizard: libkbluetooth: getStringList(): Method "ListDevices" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.input.Manager" doesn't exist
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and ends up with a null list
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you there?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I found some clues...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: /etc/bluetooth/input.service is missing, and thus the dbus lookup fails for the ActivateService("input").
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: also fc8 rpm's mentions /etc/bluetooth/serial.service as well, but I'm not sure how that relates to bluetooth (phone modem?)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: interesting, can be due to the package splitting
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: /usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd-service-input doesnt exist either.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://fr2.rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/fedora/devel/i386/bluez-utils-3.12-1.fc8.i386.html
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: with the new releases, it is possible that I miss some of them
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think so.
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to perform a dh_install --fix-missing within pbuilder ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I got some debug output for you aswell, but maybe we (you?) should just wait until these files are in place.
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is a bit boring building with debuild before testing in pbuilder.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well keep that in mind, I'll be there toonight for testing, before and after the meeting
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm, I gotta figure out the local time for that meeting
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 21 UTC
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: argh, thats at 23.00 local time. I will not make it, gotta get my sleep
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can we look at some stuff before that ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't think so as I'll spend 2 hours in the train before that....
<Riddell> Tonio_: --fix-missing?  what's that?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll be at home on contrib day al tomorrow, come on then :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: tomorrow it is
<Riddell> Tonio_: inability to do --list-missing is my main reason why I don't use pbuilder much
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/fix/list :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't we simply add that to kde.mk ?
<Riddell> yes probably, but then if there are missing files you can't add them (without re-doing the whole compile)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and that, you can do combining debuild -cn and list-missing, am I right ?
<Riddell> dh
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> you can run dh_install --list-missing  manually until you've fixed all the problems
<Riddell> then debuild -nc
<Tonio_> interesting ;)
<Riddell> then you gamble on doing it in pbuilder to see if it's really perfect and just uploading without a final check
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's what causing me problems
<Riddell> dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing   depending on how it has been packaged
<Riddell> Tonio_: you could get a ppa and upload it there for the final check
<Tonio_> Riddell: not for initial packaging, as splitting is easy, but to manage an already splitted package, aka kdebase, for example, pbuilder is a pain....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test that way
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can send you the debug output as well if you need it?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: please do
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: there you go. Hope you can make sense of it :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: anyways I think its just that input.service and the library accompaniyng it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will install fc8 just to test it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ofcourse the problems appear to be in bluez-utils ..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, of course
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the original one on bluez.org has the input.service in there I can see..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so must some packaging
<_StefanS_> must be
<manchicken> Morning everybody.
<Riddell> anyone noticed this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/128537
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128537 in kopete "kopete grabs all memory/CPU when triggered by unrelated file I/O" [Undecided,New] 
<bddebian> Heya
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca
<manchicken> Nooooooo!  Tabs!
<manchicken> That's much better :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nope, i cant reproduce that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<nixternal> mornin'
<ScottK> Howdy.
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<nixternal> boo!
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> where have you been hiding?
<ryanakca> Can someone help me test what I'm guessing is a bug in I-don't-know-what?
<ryanakca> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup , and fill in your setup info (keyboard, encoding, etc), and then when you get to Terminus/VGA/Fixed/TerminusBold/etc, pick a random one, and then a random font size (smaller the better). Then logout, log back in, go to X, and back to the VT. Hit enter a couple times, does your prompt go off the bottom of the screen?
<Tonio_> anyone fancy testing kdebluetooth dbus version ?
<Tonio_> I just got bluez fixed to work with it :)
<stdin> hmm, why does kubuntu-grub-splashimages change /boot/grub/menu.lst to 600 ?
<manchicken> Damnit, KDE accessibility turned on the number pad mouse keys again.
<manchicken> ALT-F12 doesn't seem to be disabling it anymore either.
<Riddell> I don't have any number pad mouse keys
<manchicken> It just randomly turns on.
<manchicken> And it doesn't seem to respect the keys.
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm. After today's upgrade, now my vol +/-/mute keys work, except I don't see kmilo.
<alesan> what image is that displayed at the login?
<alesan> while logging in I mean
<alesan> with all the icons that flash and get colored
<Riddell> it's ksplash-moodin-theme
<alesan> thanks
<Riddell> as with most things the kubuntu branding is in kubuntu-default-settings
<alesan> so many packages :)
<Riddell> also be careful of the cache it keeps in ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash if changing anything
<alesan> I am building a new version of the livecd
<alesan> so I don't think I should mind that :)
<Riddell> alesan: what are you changing about the live cd?
<alesan> I will install some more packages and drivers
<alesan> for a product of my company (it's a kind of small X-server for multiuser systems)
<alesan> I'd like to add a tiny logo of the company near the ubuntu one
<Riddell> product that you're selling?
<alesan> what do you mean?
<alesan> the device of the ubuntu cd?
<alesan> kubuntu cd
<alesan> s/of/or
<alesan> the device of course we are selling it :) that's our company only product more or less
<alesan> we sell to schools mainly in the developing countries
<alesan> would you like more info?
<Riddell> sure, sounds exciting
<alesan> www.ncomputing.com
<alesan> we have two main products
<Riddell> if you're selling it with some kubuntu branding still in place you need to get a trademark licence, which is available at no cost
<alesan> one is a PCI board that can give you 3 stations (you can put two such boards for 6 stations)
<alesan> other is a LAN product that can be connected anyware in a network (also over WAN)
<alesan> Riddell, we already have contacts for marketing and branding
<Riddell> with canonical?
<alesan> I am developing this for internal use (for now)
<alesan> Riddell, yes, it seems our CEO has a direct contact in canonical or similar
<Riddell> groovy
<alesan> ~dict groovy
<alesan> no dict bot here :)
<Riddell> "excellent" :)
<Riddell> but more 1970s
<alesan> "tubular" is also a meaning of that word. ?!?
<alesan> is Kubuntu still "under" canonical right? or not?
<Riddell> depends what you mean, it's all free software
<alesan> yes but the trademark?
<Riddell> that's Canonical's
<Riddell> but as I say it's licenced at no cost in almost all cases
<alesan> I like KDE much more and I can't stand gnome :) that's way I'm pushing Kubuntu
<Riddell> :)
<alesan> my god how can people work with gnome's dialog boxes for "save as"
<alesan> it's most inefficient
<Tonio_> yop
<Tonio_> hum, meeting is tomorrow, stupid of me....
<DaSkreech> Kdissert is no more?
<sebastienb> hi
<DaSkreech> Yo
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Still in the packaging groove?
<mhb> ryanakca: hey, how's your artist ambition?
<mhb> ryanakca: did you make a nicer kdm login screen?
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm really looking forward to it, it's always a terrifying experience when switching from the lovely upslash to kdm :o)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> How terrifying
<DaSkreech> Never mind Semantik is a KDE4 App
<DaSkreech> Is there somewhere with a list of kio URLs in Konqueror
<fdoving> DaSkreech: kinfocenter -
<fdoving> > protocols
<nixternal> ryanakca: still don't work for me
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Thanks
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: yep, anything in mind?
<ryanakca> mhb: Umm. kwwii said he was working on a new Kubuntu icon, so I dunno if he's finished it yet. If he has, I wouldn't mind tinkering with it a bit and sending him a few proposals :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: with PCM, or another channel?
<nixternal> either
<ryanakca> Hmm. odd. both work here, kmilo is all that's missing. Seems to be a rather finniky issue...
<kwwii> ryanakca: I haven't done any work on it yet - feel free to do so if you wish
<kwwii> mhb: wassup with the website?
<ryanakca> kwwii: okies, Ummm... do you have a particular color palette/scheme/etc that I should use? or take colors from the background/etc?
<ryanakca> s/take/just take/g
<kwwii> ryanakca: feel free to change things as you wish
<kwwii> I've thought about using the black version from the usplash as wlel
<kwwii> well
<nixternal> argh this stupid bug is killing me
* Tm_T hands over sunday paper for nixternal 
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> there's weapon, kill that bug
<nixternal> not that kind of bug :)
<nixternal> our kind of bug
<Tm_T> you mean, aaa
* Tm_T hands over an axe
<Tm_T> use that, kill that crook
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-01
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: I was going to say semantik but never mind
<ryanakca> kwwii: ok
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: okies :)
<DaSkreech> It's a KDE4 app
<ryanakca> yeah, looks cool, from what I see on kde-apps :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah It's just kdissert ++
<DaSkreech> !info kdissert
<DaSkreech> !info semantik
<ubotu> kdissert: mindmapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6.c-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 895 kB, installed size 2668 kB
<ubotu> Package semantik does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nixternal> ahh, I need to map my mind...I am always losing it
<kwwii> man, kpdf SUCKS
<kwwii> almost fscked up the printing of CD's due to it's lack of decent anti-aliasing
<fdoving> libpoppler sucks for pritning, xpdf is much better. there is a bug-report somewhere.
<kwwii> more and more I end up using gnome apps due to the fact that they simply work better :-(
<kwwii> except konqueror - I still love good old konqi :-)
<Tonio_> yo
<nixternal> yo
<nixternal> uh oh
* Hobbsee DOOMS nixternal 
<nixternal> to late
<nixternal> I have been doomed since day one
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tonio_> yo Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Hobbsee> night oh doomed one
<Hobbsee> !nixternal | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey, you up for some hacking ? :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kdebluztooth works :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: please test
<Tonio_> everything is just fine with me
<Tonio_> except uploading a file
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes !! I see my mouse nmow
<_StefanS_> now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I see the .service files are in place ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and /usr/lib/bluetoothd-input|serial as well
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: want me to dig into the file upload thingy?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: everything is done :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just dist-upgrade using my repo and that'll work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: also file file upload?
<Tonio_> nope, not yet.....
<Tonio_> would be nice to investigate on that point
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well that was what I meant :) "want me to dig into the file upload thingy?"
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah I know....
* Tonio_ needs both a cigarette and a strong french coffee
<Tonio_> brb, awaken this time :)
<_StefanS_> gotta reboot
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you know any way to change the steps for the volume up/down in kmilo ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: have you tried to browse your phone's directories, and click the "Up" icon in konqueror? the path doesn't work correctly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: must be something with  konqueror
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that worked with obex:/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like obex2:/ needs love :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: probably ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you can compare with the code of actual kdebluetooth version
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: might find interesting things in the code to improve the second version
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right, what actual kdebluetooth version do you mean ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the on in the repos
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kde's ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: or ubuntu?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 0.99-beta2
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ubuntu
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm sure we can get it to work pretty easilly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: eventually Riddell can commit to the kde svn branch btw
<Tonio_> s/we/you :)
<_StefanS_> :)
<Tonio_> unfortunatelly I can only package and test
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what do you mean ? havent you got gutsy installed?
<Tonio_> yes, but gutsy doesn't have the latest kdebluetooth in the repos
<_StefanS_> nope, thats right.
<Tonio_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kdebluetooth&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<_StefanS_> got it now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I need to write a MIR for this
<Tonio_> will do that right now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you know where the obex/obex2 code is in the package?
<_StefanS_> ah got it.
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I negociated a bit and we'll probably release with hidd enabled
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's usefull for autoreconnect, as the kdebluetooth frontend just replaces the hidd search
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I tested disconnection and reconnection, works perfectly graphically btw, which is very good for us
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  hidd: sounds good. I have it disabled now, and mouse works anyways.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes but you had to connect it right ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: did it work just while booting
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, it asked me when I logged in and turned on the mouse
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I had to accept the connection, and then it worked.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: (I dialog asked me..)
<Tonio_> it asked you ? col :)
<_StefanS_> I/a
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: with hidd enabled, you shouldn't have to accept
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I disabled hidd just to test what you said yesterday :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: requires testing to be sure that works, if it doesn't, no need to enable hid by default
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and it worked well without
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how about rebooting with hidd enabled ? will it autoreconnect the mouse ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hidd is just for autoreconnection afaik, the dbus thing just avoids using hidd cli as I said
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki great
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so we need hidd enabled by default
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just to recap... I sorta tested the other way around, so first with HIDD = enabled, and it just worked with the mouse. Second I disabled HIDD, and was asked to verify that I indeed wanted to connect the mouse
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, enabling HIDD would be alot easier for the users. It just "works".
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will look at that obex/obex2 thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super, you rock :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ping ?
<_StefanS_> :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: semi-pong
* stdin contemplates the meaning of "semi-pong" 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I just realised I promissed someone to get kplayer in the archives for gutsy :) I'm just doing the packaging, will you have some time today to review ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: perhaps.  unsure.  i'm going out in a minute
<Hobbsee> stdin: meaning "i'm partially here"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki ;)
<stdin> like being out of shift with the space-time continuum ?
<_StefanS_> stdin: where's stderr?
<stdin> _StefanS_: off sick
<stdin> :)
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> touch
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have a feisty laptop around, I think I know what is causing it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: great
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: talking about the "up" thing or the 32KB thing ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: up thing at the moment.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: k
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: @bluetooth ..
<_StefanS_> obex://[00:1c:35:4f:0a:45] :10/Card memory vs. obex2://00:1c:35:4f:0a:45@bluetooth:10/Card memory
<Tonio_> hum interesting
<_StefanS_> I find it funny as well, that the []  is removed also.. that part seems to work though
<Tonio_> hum that kplayer is just so nice......... incredible
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just sent you a mail.. check out that debug
<Tonio_> oki
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think it just cant get the source file filesize actually
<Tonio_> hum oki but why is that required to upload the file ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho right, the file is read to be 32KB
<_StefanS_> :)
<Tonio_> how stupid.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect that's not that hard to fix right
<Tonio_> ?
<_StefanS_> :) right
<_StefanS_> I' will post back when I find something
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: by analogy with sql, I just suspect this is a matter of buffer definition or something ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  I'm not sure yet
<Tonio_> k
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: actually I believe a system call would reveal its correct size for putFile()
<Tonio_> nixternal: ping ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I just repackaged kplayer for revu
<Tonio_> nixternal: didn't see anything in debian yet, so I though that due to freezes approaching, it would be nice to have something packaged....
<Tonio_> nixternal: I didn't split the package at all, as only one backend is compatible, so I didn't see any need of package splitting
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats just goofy... they miss the code for determining the filesize completely.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: mouarf ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: looking at the download thing, its all there.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: getFile()
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how stupid.........
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do they test what they code sometimes ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well they surely havent tested this.
<Tonio_> nixternal: just looked at the comments on the revu page for kplayer.... WTF is that ?
<Tonio_> Reasons for non-advocation:
<Tonio_> 4) .desktop file shouldnt use a type extension for the icon
<Tonio_> 1) The kplayer binary still has 51% (4MB) in /usr/share
<Tonio_> nixternal: do they smoke ?
<Tonio_> nixternal: should we recode every app we package ?
<Tonio_> the funny thing is this :
<Tonio_> 2) Consider using debian/kplayer.manpages instead of DEB_INSTALL_MANPAGES_kplayer := debian/kplayer.1 in debian/rules
<Tonio_> -> consider doing the way I like and not the way you like, despite both ways are perfectly correct and work.....
<Tonio_> so they expect we'll patch the build system to change the icon place, and then patch desktop files
<Tonio_> just for absolutly no change to the user, and nothing anyone will figure out ? that's just ridiculous....
<Tonio_> we should drop OOo from the repos then, it doesn't have icons in pixmaps too...........
<Riddell> desktop files shouldn't have the icon name extension in them, that is a bug
<Tonio_> I know, but I wouldn't reject an upload for this, honnestly.....
<Riddell> saving 4MB*no-of-arches in the archives is a good idea
<Tonio_> I would note it and ask to ping upstream....
<Riddell> 2 is daft
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't say the comments are bad, I just say than rejecting for this is stupid...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can drop 90% of packages in the archives then
<Tonio_> Riddell: and concerning 1) except splitting the doc, where is the difference ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: split to have datas in -common package, and make kplayer package depends on kplayer-common
<Tonio_> doesn't make any difference to me.....
<Tonio_> splitting the doc, I'd say why not, even if I don't see the need of this except for defualt inclusion to keep space on the cd....
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, those are good comments, but , imho, strange reasons for rejecting a package.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the doc splitting, that also can be annoying since most people won't figure out the doc package, and miss the documentation...
<fdoving> splitting kplayer into 3 packages? - that sounds insane. isn't it just that little player-thing?
<Riddell> I'd have a -data package and make the main one depend on it
<Riddell> this is just revu right?  it's not being rejected it's being reviewed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I see your point in keeping 4mb datas in the archives, of course, but well, to many splitting makes dealing with packages supercomplex for the users....
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know, but well, a too complex accepting policy is not always good...
<Tonio_> look at the last comment...
<Tonio_> Riddell: "forget this, I'll get the package in debian, and it'll be sync in ubuntu"....
<Tonio_> fdoving: yeah it is just a little player.....
<Tonio_> fdoving: I wouldn't split this one, except to go in main, as we need to take care of the size used on the cd
<Tonio_> fdoving: if we start splitting every package to keep space in the archives, we will never see the end..... and dealing with packages will become a nightmare for the users
<Tonio_> fdoving: lots of them already complain that for example typing openoffice in adept gives 200 results, what should they install then ?
<fdoving> debian? :)
<Riddell> use adept-installer
<Tonio_> Riddell: not everything is in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: and btw how do you install an app documentation with adept-installer ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: youhave to do it with adept..... that's the problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I don't think missing the documentation of an installed application is good
<Riddell> I've never suggested doing that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, but that comes with the idea of splitting the package to keep space in the archives
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a consequence
<Riddell> no it's not, as I said you make a -data package and make the full package depend on it
<Tonio_> but yeah, that can be done for icons and things like that
<Tonio_> Riddell: that is indeed more acceptable
<Riddell> however, the true lesson is that if nobody sane bothers with revu then you'll end up with perniquerty people only reviewing stuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: true
<Riddell> apachelogger_: khalkhiapplet uploaded
<apachelogger_> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> oh jings, they added an embedded terminal to dolphin
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6226 kopete-otr uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the status of kopete-thinklight ?
* apachelogger checks
<apachelogger> Riddell: looking for tester of new permission setting included by upstream, and waiting for upstream to include a COPYING.LIB
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, I use the embedded terminal a lot
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing I'd like to see in kubuntu and dolphin is the little zoom effect I added to konq
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to adapt the patch
<kwwii_away> but dolphin was supposed to be simple - here we go with the geek-ificaiton of the newest attempts to fix things
<Riddell> exactly
<Tonio_> kwwii, Riddell: true, but well, OSX is meant to be simple, without geek-ification, and has the same effect
<Tonio_> the effect is not geeky, just smooth imho :)
<Riddell> it doesn't have a terminal embedded in Finder!
<kwwii> having a built in terminal is simply geeky
<kwwii> there is no need for it
<Tonio_> kwwii: ho, the terminal........ yeah I can agree on that point
<kwwii> the zoom effect is a nice idea ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I just hope patching dolphin for this will not be too complicated
<Tonio_> Riddell: we didn't resolve the problem if dolphin and ark..... I'll have a look on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, how can a user switch back to konq by default ?
<Riddell> by changing the inode/directory mimetype preference (or removing the file that changes it in k-d-s)
<Tonio_> Riddell: not very friendly....
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be nice to be able to use the component chooser in systemsettings, but it might be too late to code this...
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you have some time for a quick revu ?
<Riddell> what's to revu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6284
<Tonio_> I think the package is ready this time
<Tonio_> about nixternal comment, I'll of course sync once the package is in debian, but I'd like to have it ready for gutsy
<Riddell> Tonio_: a couple of comments (of which the first is the blocker) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6284
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was sure you were about to say that hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about elmo said the other day ?
<Tonio_> did that only concern the debian/copyright or also the tarball ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: which part of what elmo said
<Riddell> Tonio_: you don't need all copyright holders, but I would say you need all licences mentioned in debian/copyright
<Riddell> and at the least the licence text needs to be included in the tar
<Tonio_> hum oki
<mhb> good afternoon
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be okay this time
<Tonio_> Riddell: also concerning the 2 space for the homepage
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6284
<Riddell> apachelogger: seen my comments on your kio-sysinfo package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: discovered a nasty bug in dolphin.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you play with the "split" option ?
<Tonio_> just ugly
<Riddell> split seems to work
<Riddell> but no icon previews in dolphin sucks
<Tonio_> Riddell: works, but isn't the second window position completly stupid ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, taht sucks, I agree
<Riddell> it makes the information pane wider
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: and you have to resize manually everytime you activate this
* Hobbsee waves
* sebas waves back.
<Tonio_> also you can only compress folders, not files...............
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: honnestly, I start wondering if switching to dolphin is a good idea.....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm still onto that readData() thing of bluetooth.. I'm getting closer :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of users will probably complain
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you rock :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: dolphin in kde4 seems great, but the kde3 version seems a bit limited for a all day long usage, no ?
<sebas> No :-)
<Tonio_> sebas: talking about kde3 right ? :)
<sebas> (But kde4's dolphin is cooler, that's right)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its fast!
<sebas> Yes. I'm using it for months already
<Riddell> Tonio_: a couple of comments, nothing major http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6286
<Tonio_> sebas: well, how do you for example compress a big text file with it ?
* _StefanS_ hopes the flickering is going to disappear in kde4
<sebas> Tonio_: I don't, usually. When I have to, it's usually in kmail, and there's the tickbox
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks, I'll fix concerning the second point
<sebas> So, I've got limited usecases, but then it works fine for me.
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like a lot of package don't use capitalized "homepage"
<Tonio_> sebas: my point is that I'm really unsure what it'll be for most people usage...
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<sebas> Tonio_: Frankly, the autoresizing listview makes up for it for me at least.
<Tonio_> sebas: using the split thing ?
<sebas> No, normal view
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to know what are the licences for admin/ files ?
<sebas> No horizontal scrollbars like in konqueror, that annoyed the shit out of me.
<Riddell> Tonio_: well look at them, but you can get away with just saying "some files are LGPL"
<Tonio_> Riddell: only acinclude.m4.in clearly has a licence in the code
<Tonio_> also doxygen.sh has a licence, and that's it.....
<Riddell> am_edit has a strange licence too
<Tonio_> that admin/ content really bores me today :)
<Tonio_> hum I should have grep "general" and not gpl hehe :)
<Tonio_> but only one seems to be lgpl at least
<Riddell> don't list specific files, that way disaster looms
<Tonio_> Riddell: no of course, I just wanted to do that for me :)
<Tonio_> to know about those licences in admin/
<Tonio_> they caused me so many "NO" recently that I want to make it clear ;)
<fdoving> hum.. my maxtor 1touch usb-disk died yesterday. i wonder if that has anything to do with the sync/async settings. it couldn't handle backups every night for more than 3 years. ohwell.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: now I can write 64kb ! thats twice as good :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: LOL
<_StefanS_> hehe
<fdoving> Tonio_: you can copy over the servicemenus from konq to dolphin.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: let me handle all the copying .. as long as it isn't above 64 kb :)
<_StefanS_> well back to hacking again ..
<fdoving> _StefanS_: sure thing :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: it is not a servicemenu for konq, but a lib
<Tonio_> fdoving: dolphin kde3 isn't compatible with konqueror plugins, that's my problem with it
<fdoving> Tonio_: most things can be done with servicemenus.
<Tonio_> fdoving: well I tried, but ark is hardly reproducible
<Tonio_> fdoving: especially as the content of the context menu isn't static with it
* Hobbsee points to the meeting tomorrow
<Tonio_> fdoving: honnestly, I'm playing with dolphin for a few days now and I start wondering if it is ready to be used as default for everyone....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: isn't the meeting today ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: for you
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: my today only lasts for another 52 mins
<mhb> ah :o)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe oki :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: especially since it'll be kinda hard to switch back to konq as default for noobs.....
<mhb> Hobbsee: have you worked on that "kubuntu-kde4" meta package?
<Hobbsee> mhb: nope!
<Tonio_> fdoving: don't get me wrong, I'm not against dolphin, as I submitted the idea of dolphin in gutsy, but the more I use it, the more I'm a bit unsure if we're doing the good thing.....
* Hobbsee hasnt done much in the last week and a half, ubuntu stated
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'll second that.  it's still a little...well, very different, and missing some stuff
<Tonio_> mhb, Hobbsee should't we wait for kde4 to be out to start the default settings for it ?
<Tonio_> I mean to may things are going to change before the release, and we'll have to undo lots of things if we start now....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: very different isn't the problem, immature is an issue :)
<Hobbsee> that's wha ti meant
<Hobbsee> my brain is fried
<Hobbsee> i need more sleep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: like the bug on spliting windows, the lack of ark integration, of capability to switch back to konqueror, etc....
<mhb> Tonio_: may be, but we'd like to have a metapackage for KDE4, so that users are able to install pre-relase KDE4 easily
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: exactly
<ScottK> You need to use kmail as your mail clieant (for Hobbsee from ubuntu-devel)
<Hobbsee> hah
<mhb> Tonio_: finding packages like "kdeliba5" or "kde4base" is pretty hard
<Hobbsee> mhb: everything should be a dependancy of kde4base, it seems
<Tonio_> mhb: ho sorry you talked about a metapackage, I though you meant starting a defualt settings thing added to a metapackage :) sorry for the stupid comment then
<ScottK> Hobbsee: As long as one doesn't use IMAP it's very good.  (IIRC you use IMAP, so ...)
<mhb> still, I'm for a cool-name package like "kubuntu-kde4". It's easier to remember and we can add the default-settings later)
<Tonio_> ScottK: kmail is excellent for imap, but using the disconnected mode
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yes, i use imap
<ScottK> Ah.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's the point of disconnected imap?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Excellent disconnected or excellent when not disconnected?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: download the all messages every X minutes, like pop
* ScottK mistrusts imap generally.
<Tonio_> but doing the sync local/remote the way imap does
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the only difference is that you are not all day long connected
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: pretty nice for my usage, pinging the server every 5 minutes
<Tonio_> ScottK: kmail is excellent when using disconnected mode
<ScottK> OK.  Understood.  Good to know.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I don't know concerning the standard imap (aka connected) since I don't use it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah right
<ScottK> There were claims that it wouldn't suck anymore for 3.5.7, but I haven't tested it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: btw disconnected is way better when spending lots of time reading my mail in the train hehe :)
<ScottK> I bet.
<Tonio_> ScottK: looks like they've patched lots of things yes, but well I may not be able to test as I spend 40% of my maling time in the train :)
<Tonio_> disconnected mode is just de facto the mode I need
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: have 3 minutes to review this please ? ;)
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<Tonio_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6286
<ScottK> Of course, patched lots of things may or may not get you all the way to doesn't suck.
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure, anyone testing giving his opinion would be nice
<ScottK> Figure out if Kmail IMAP still sucks -> TODO
<ScottK> Got it.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that was quite a kde4 upload ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it iterates through all the kbytes now, just need to memcpy to the buffer, which will be sent to putFile().
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: great :)
<Hobbsee> uh oh.  meeting in 6 hours.
<mhb> Hobbsee: shouldn't you be sleeping now so you can wake up for the meeting? :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah, but i had to deal with motu blowing up and such
* Hobbsee is really, really tired at the moment
* ScottK appreciates Hobbsee dealing too.
<Riddell> motu blew up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Kmos
<ScottK> Ugh.
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks to me like opensus just published an update for CVE-2007-3388 which affects qt3.  mitre.org doesn't list it yet: http://www.cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2007-3388 - Do you want the suse announcement?
<ubotu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-3388)
<ScottK> It's got the words "execute arbitrary code" in it.
<Riddell> ScottK: presumably this one http://trolltech.com/company/newsroom/announcements/press.2007-07-27.7503755960 ?
* ScottK looks
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> What address is best?
<Riddell> address?
<ScottK> Email address.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'd suggest you give norsetto some of 'apt-cache unmet -i | grep Package''s that look sane to fix.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Or yes, it's the same?
* Hobbsee has done so, in -devel.  please help him :)
<Riddell> what am I being e-mailed?
<ScottK> I thought your yes was a response to should I send you the opensuse announcement.
<ScottK> I'm guessing that was wrong.
<ScottK> It was yes, it's the same...
<Riddell> it waw
<Riddell> was
<ScottK> OK.  Well just wanted to make sure you knew.
<Riddell> you either need to convince kees to prioritise it above the other security stuff he's doing, or wait for me to finnish with kde 4 and get on to it
<ScottK> No problem.  Just wanted to make sure it hadn't been missed.
<Riddell> I'm really looking forward to compiling and testing 8 qts :)
<ScottK> I'm sure.
* Hobbsee severely doubts that she'll make this meeting
<Hobbsee> as in, if i do, i'm likely not go;ing to be coherant
* n8k99 recommends sleeping on the rare occaision
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee is heading in that direction
<Riddell> need a wakeup call?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i seriously dont think i'd be coherant enough even for that
<Riddell> fair enough
<nixternal> are we ready for some meeting love today?
<fdoving> what time is the meeting?
* fdoving checks topic.
<fdoving> in 4 hours.
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Tonio_: do you have any idea on how to properly relibtoolize the kplayer package? that is all I am working on right now in order to get it sponsored into Debian
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hello fdoving
<Tonio_> nixternal: what is the problem with this ?
<nixternal> all of the lib files in the kplayer deb
<nixternal> man, I just realised that this latest release is GPLv3
<Tonio_> nixternal: yes but what is the problem with the libs ?
<nixternal> none that I know of..I was just told by a DD that it needs to be relibtoolized
<Riddell> nixternal: !
<Riddell> nixternal: of kplayer?
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: well it's not distributable then, Qt being GPL 2 only
<nixternal> ya, that is why I just said the part about just realising that
<Tonio_> Riddell: why relibtoolizing something as long as it builds, works and is nice ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh, I didn't figure out this, indeed.....
<nixternal> Tonio_: I would like to know the same for future references
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, you'd have to ask whoever wanted it
<Riddell> debian qt-kde packagers like to keep their .diff.gz clean of anything outside debian/
<Tonio_> Riddell: means no buildprep for example...
<Riddell> means you run buildprep and put the diff into a patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: in a certain way that's good, since that helps for easy package update
<Tonio_> Riddell: stop me if I'm wrong, but is it really impossible to redistribute a gpl3 app using gpl2/only code ?
<ScottK> According to GNU it is.
<Riddell> it is impossible
<Tonio_> grmpf, how stupid.....
<nixternal> yup
<Tonio_> nixternal: e should ping upstream about that....
<Riddell> of trolltech for not updating to gpl 3?
<nixternal> I read the RMS talk about how they are incompatible
* ScottK has gotten in enough trouble already and will just stay quiet this time around.
<nixternal> Riddell: no, for it being imcompatible
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, of the next version of the licence beeing uncompatible with the previous one......
<nixternal> ya, I can speeel
<Riddell> that's sort of the point of it
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that would be possible with some "gpl v2 or higher" code right ?
<fdoving> stupid gpl3.
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, it's just qt that's the blocker
<Riddell> nothing stupid about gpl 3 that I've noticed
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but it means that atm, any qt or kde based gpl3 application is not distribuable
<Tonio_> Riddell: because it has 2 different FREE licences that conflict, both licences coming from the same fundation ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's one of the most stupid things ever.....
<Riddell> choosing a licence which makes your app undistributable is somewhat daft
<Tonio_> Riddell: the guy probably didn't knew that
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I'll have to ping him then....
<Tonio_> Riddell: well whoever is the fault, this is just a stupid situation.... ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping upstream toonight on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: one question (maybe stupid) come to my mind....
<Tonio_> Riddell: how can a kde-app be licenced "gpl v2 or at your option any later version" if qt iv v2 only and v3 uncompatible ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't make sense to me....
<nixternal> Tonio_: I emailed kiriuja about it. I don't blame him/her if they want to keep it GPLv3..we need more people pushing for the change honestly..and I hate this incompatibility issue
<Riddell> so that we don't have to re-licence all of KDE when qt becomes gpl 3 happy
<Riddell> not all of KDE is "or later" though alas
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay then it makes sense :) didn't thought about the fact qt might change :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I don't blame him at all, I just think that making the 2 licences uncompatible will oblige people to switch one day if they want to make their software distribuable
<Tonio_> nixternal: same thing microsoft does with incompatibility to oblige people to upgrade their softwares
<Tonio_> nixternal: same thing I hate
<nixternal> ya
* ScottK notes that the kernel is v2 only and extremely likely to stay that way, so it has to stop somewhere.
<nixternal> ya, that kind of kills a lot of things as well
<Tonio_> nixternal: where is the "ability to choose" when to make a distribuable software, you have to use the licence that is choosen for you in the first place ?
<nixternal> so no v3 kernel modules, you can't link to v2 stuff
<nixternal> Tonio_: when you find that answer, let me know :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: so stupid........
<nixternal> that it is
<Tonio_> okay so let's comment on revu so that people don't waste their time on it.....
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> if only I read the last line of the changelog for KPlayer, it states "that all versions from this point on will be GPLv3"
<Riddell> nixternal: linux modules would have to be gpl 2 or gpl2 or later
<Riddell> same as KDE
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> so if it has the "gpl2 or later" then it is fine?
<Riddell> sure
<nixternal> gotcha..and Qt is gpl2 only, no "later" clause
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> As is a lot of stuff.
<Tonio_> okay let's go to lunch, brb for the meeting
<nixternal> I am glad I just learned that...I have been slowly working on an app, top secret, that was planned for GPLv3
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> lunch time!
<nixternal> ScottK is buying
<ScottK> Sorry, not lunch time here.
<nixternal> ya, 2pm there
<nixternal> Riddell: I see you are rocking on the KDE 4 packages btw...I hadn't even realised the x.92 release until the commit messages this morning
<Riddell> it hasn't been announced yet
<nixternal> I didn't even realise it was time for that to even happen
<nixternal> man, time is flying
<Riddell> it's a pretty crappy beta to be honest
<nixternal> that stinks
<nixternal> no major changes since the last release?
<Riddell> probably, but it all crashes
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> I have to admit, my SVN copy has been rocking...I am trying to get all of the effects working because I am giving a KDE 4 talk in a couple of weeks at IIT
<nixternal> and the more bling, the more Gnome to KDE converters I can get when October rolls around
<nixternal> :)
<Riddell> optimism, that's what we want :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey.. it works ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got it worked some hours ago, but had to attend to the family.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: first I thought it didn't work at all, but I forgot how slow bluetooth is ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the patch is in your mail.
<mhb> hmm, so the edubuntu folks have only one hour for the meeting?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you rock :)
<nixternal> we have a little bit of a problem
<nixternal> our meetin is at 21:00 UTC, and the Edubuntu meeting is at 20:00 UTC
<nixternal> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 01 Aug 20:00: Edubuntu | 01 Aug 21:00: Kubuntu Developers | 02 Aug 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 07 Aug 15:00: Kernel Team | 08 Aug 12:00: Edubuntu | 09 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<nixternal> typically the Edubuntu meetings don't last all that long, so I don't think a delay will be all that big of a deal
<_StefanS_> anyone got the highlights from last nights meeting?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks :)
<mhb> nixternal: that's what I said few minutes ago :o)
<manchicken> Why doesn't kopete have the ability to ignore users?
<manchicken> that's so irritating.
<prisca_> i just installed kde4-dev and configured kdm to show kde4 in the list but when i choose it and login  i get kicked back to login screen
<Riddell> prisca_: did you add the three export lines?
<prisca_> yes
<Riddell> prisca_: look at the .xsession-errors
<prisca_> ok
<nixternal> Kubuntu needs a "beach" theme
<prisca_> kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so: undefined symbol: NP_GetValue
<prisca_> thats probably not the right error line
<ryanakca> meeting in 5 minutes?
<mhb> ryanakca: it's delayed until the edubuntu folks finish
* ryanakca nods
<nixternal> haha, apachelogger what are you getting chears for?
<apachelogger> nixternal: membership :D
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> didn't see you name on the list
<apachelogger> Harald Sitter (apachelogger) candidates for Kubuntu-members [WWW]  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HaraldSitter [WWW]  https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger
<nixternal> oh, there it is
<apachelogger> very well hidden :P
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> kwwii: ping
<ScottK> Tonio_: The big problem right now for backporting clamav into Dapper/Edgy (Feisty is in good shape) is testing and updating the rdepends.
<ScottK> Tonio_: On -updates, we've been getting good work done in -security for Feisty, but Dapper/Edgy are still roadblocked by an ancient base clamav version.
<ScottK> Not sure how to fix that.
<elcuco> Riddell: is that meeting over?
<Riddell> elcuco: nope
<elcuco> sweet, btw, where can i get the drupal theme used on the main site?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-02
<Riddell> elcuco: kubuntu.org doesn't use drupal
<Riddell> elcuco: details on how to upload to revu are at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Riddell> let us know if you get stuck
<elcuco> Riddell: i should ask at #ubuntu-devel, since i want the brown theme for drupal :)
<Riddell> elcuco: newz2000 is the guy to ask
<elcuco> thanks (he is offline atm)
<mhb> ryanakca: I actually look forward to the day someone gets epiphany and finally creates a simple browser for KDE
<elcuco> konqueror is simple enough :)
<mhb> elcuco: it is quite simple, but I'd love a faster one, that does browsing well and that's all.
<ryanakca> Umm. can someone 'apt-get source kcontrol && cd kdebase-3.5.7/kcontrol/componentchooser && ls' and tell me if you see anything for selecting the IM client?
* ryanakca --> food
<mhb> Riddell: so if you don't mind my english, I'll do them
<Riddell> mhb: thanks
<Riddell> that would be wonderful
<nixternal> Riddell: I will take care of the minutes right now
<mhb> nixternal: no, I was here first :o)
<nixternal> oh, are you going to do it?
<nixternal> oh..I just now noticed that..sorry
<nixternal> thanks mhb
<mhb> nixternal: you can do those for the meeting before
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> haha, ya I will do those I guess :)
<mhb> nixternal: nobody seemed to volunteer then
<nixternal> mhb: I was voluntold by Hobbsee and forgot about them
<nixternal> so if I get them done, maybe I can get a cookie :)
<Riddell> I baked these cookies myself by the way
<fdoving> really tasty :)
<yuriy> hi, anything interesting happen at the meeting?
<mhb> is it me or is the logging daemon buggy?
<mhb> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2007-07-31.html
<ScottK> Riddell: Speaking of clamav backports, Bug 129252 is waiting for attention if you're in the mood (rushing isn't critical if you aren't).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129252 in feisty-backports "Please backport clamav 0.91.1-1ubuntu2 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129252
<mhb> yuriy: not much :o)
<nixternal> OK, Hobbsee will be happy, I have put up the 2007-07-04 minutes
<nixternal> back in a bit...dinner time
<n8k99> nixternal: sorry i didnt get to hang while in chi-tonw
<mhb> nixternal: well, you could at least put the decisions there, so they are easy to track :o)
<ryanakca> Hmmm. Anything to add to the topic while I'm at it?
<mhb> I find it amusing that few people discovered the preview feature in dolphin :o)
<ryanakca> preview feature?
<ryanakca> mhb: like the preview button at the top, in the tool bar?
<mhb> ryanakca: yeah
<ryanakca> hehe :)
<mhb> ryanakca: tonio and jr seemed to be convinced that it doesn't exist at first
<ryanakca> heehee :)
* ryanakca wonders if there's already a dolphin <-> konqueror patch for system settings/kcontrol... and if not, how hard it would be to create one.
<mhb> Riddell: minutes ready, the irc logs are rather long but the logging daemon has some issues so I used my own logs. Also the Meetings page is cleaned up.
* ryanakca thinks it would be as easy as copy-pasting the 'Text Editor' or 'Instant Messaging' part in Default Applications (System Settings/KControl) and tweaking... but I can't seem to find the source for that.
<mhb> ryanakca: it'd be cool to have that
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> it'd be an interesting first-patch for me :)
<mhb> ryanakca: go for it
* ryanakca nods. Umm. one thing, mind helping me find the sources? I see Email, Web browser, and Terminal in kdebase-3.5.7/kcontrol/componentchooser/componentchooser.cpp ... but not the other two
<mhb> okay
<mhb> grep found something at:
<mhb> kdelibs/interfaces/texteditor/kcm_texteditor.desktop
<ryanakca> hmm. kdelibs, never checked it :)
* ryanakca checks
<mhb> it's ktexteditor
<mhb> ryanakca: is a simple .desktop file like that all it takes for that app?
<mhb> ryanakca: well, of course, the bad side is someone has to make the apps obey it :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: it's kdelibs-3.5.7/interfaces/ktexteditor/editorchooser*
<ryanakca> [.cpp,.h,_ui.ui] 
<ryanakca> methinks this'll be harder than he thought :)
<mhb> ryanakca: it always is
<nixternal> hey, <qlist.h> - wth qt release is that?
<nixternal> I locate it under the qt4 dir
<nixternal> but when I run through the configure files, all tests check for qt <4.0
<nixternal> this keyboard app is horrible
<nixternal> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6297   <- kvkbd package
<crimsun> nixternal: the compat-headers package for Qt3 provides it, too.
<nixternal> does it
<nixternal> OK, I thought I tried that
<nixternal> testing it now
<nixternal> crimsun: thanks for that, it worked...so I guess I didn't try that
<crimsun>  9999  dlocate qlist.h
<crimsun> 10000  apt-cache show libqt3-compat-headers
<crimsun> :-)
<nixternal> ya, I used apt-file to search for it, and must have missed that
<nixternal> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6298   <- use this one - kvkbd
<nixternal> Riddell: just emailed the developer of kvkbd, Todor, with the requests listed in the Design section of the spec
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> kwwii: can I make a minor suggestion with the KDM login image?
<kwwii> sure
<nixternal> OK, the Kubuntu graphic above the login dialog, look to the right, you can see the translucent edge, as it doesn't blend in with the desktop
<kwwii> no worries, that will be changed
<kwwii> just haven't gotten around to it yet
<nixternal> OK...just checkin'...btw I do like the new wallpaper quite a bit actually
<kwwii> cool :-)
<nixternal> how about kmenu colors, you changing them from purple? the highlight colors that is
<kwwii> yes, that needs to change too
<kwwii> almost 8am here - /me needs to wake up properly, be back later
<nixternal> hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey :)
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yo !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: testing you patch today, if that works, I'll ping someone to commit svn
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet.. maybe I should look at that path "Up" thingy as well
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not quite sure where to start though :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: would be nice indeed :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: goody, I'll start right away
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, the progress indicators are kinda screwed in kio_obex2, but that the same for both upload/download
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: they have been that before I started patched it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like putFile() does not do the same as the old put() from kio_obex
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, the patch is not very big for the upload. But the patch doesn't show how much debugging i had to do ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what do you mean by "very big uploads" ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: indeed, upload locks on 100% very quickly, strange
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  i just meant the patch is not very big ;)
<Tonio_> but it works..... could be better, but that's acceptable for a first shot :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah oki ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well done, that works :) that's a very good point to make it default on gutsy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll look to see if those progress indicators can be fixed. But if you look, you'll see that download has the same problem
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: progress bar have to be improved, but that can wait
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep same issue with download
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: another option is to use a progress bar that doesn't show the %age
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: like ark
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect dbus to miss the progress level, we can patch that easilly I guess
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do you see what ark is using ?
<Tonio_> that would be more acceptable than the current one
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the same bar is used by kio-umountwrapper I think
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: replacing this should be trivial I guess
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: havent checked in depth yet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but I will look into it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it is just a progress dialog that goes from left to right and right to left, to tell you you still have to wait
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can look into this probably, that's easy to do
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: better improve the "up" bug I'd suggest :)
<_StefanS_> just had to get my free copy of that Qt  development book :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll fix that Up thingy.
<Tonio_> kool :)
<_StefanS_> I'll keep you posted. And lets get that kdesudo thing done also !
<_StefanS_> new fade works, btw.
<_StefanS_> finished that like a week ago hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki should it cause kde apps build problems this time ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope, and btw Hobbsee did not test past the first patch !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: best would be that no kdelibs patch is required but I suspect that's not possible
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its not possible without the kdelibs patch
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: okay
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we'll have to test if some apps ftbfs with the patch, I think amarok is a good test as we know it failed before that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can test with amarok; do I need pbuilder for that?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well it requires that you build kdelibs and then put that on a repo your pbuilder will use
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: another way to test is to just install patches kdelibs-dev and apt-get builddep amarok, then you can test the compilation locally
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok I will do that last approach.
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm always kinda confused as to when pbuilder is required
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: actually this seems more like a konqueror bug...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the Up thing.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: seems to work with others protocols
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well other protocols dont embed mac-addresses i think
<Tonio_> true
<_StefanS_> it might be a combination of mac and @
<_StefanS_> donno, but i'll see what I can find. I have a feisty with bluetooth to test with
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: amarok is building now.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: amarok build without problems ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have tested with krusader as well, and the program in kdebase that caused the problems in the first place.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki great then ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you please send me the patches for test ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: do you have kdebluetooth test-packages?
<fdoving> hi all, by the way :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: patches for kdelibs or bluetooth ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have sent you both..
<_StefanS_> hi fdoving
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdelibs patch was sent to you at 2007-07-18 14:01
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdebluetooth was yesterday.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its definitely something with KUrl().. Looking at kdebase now.
<_StefanS_> kdelibs
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho I added that one, but I removed it as it seemed to also create issues
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: like what issues?
<TheInfinity> hmm ...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and are you sure it was the updated patch you added?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't remember what but one of the package didn't build correctly, better ask hobbsee on that point
<TheInfinity> do you know why upstart mixes mounting in somehow inverse order?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll ahve a look concerning the patch, but I'm pretty sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: will retest, is the patch for kdesudo ready ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well we changed it afterwards hobbsee complained, and she didn't test it after that.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just take the stuff you have for kdesudo. It almost the same
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah.....
<_StefanS_> :)
<TheInfinity> because it seems like a bug to me ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes but it doesn't work for me :)
<_StefanS_> TheInfinity: better ask in #ubuntu-devel
<TheInfinity> okay :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh well, thats right.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm.. I did simplify the code alot, so maybe it will work for you now.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's why I ask for the patch ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ehm well I get it now :)
* _StefanS_ pours some rather strong coffee
<_StefanS_> lemme polish it up then.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<_StefanS_> all this jumping back and forth ;)
<fdoving> Tonio_: do you have that kdebluetooth-test-package/source or not?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: gawd I hate that launchpad thingy... what is needed to checkout kdesudo?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I mean url... I cant figure it out
<fdoving> _stefans_: have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<fdoving> you can checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm I found it now... I can never seem to make the distinction between https://launchpad.net/kdesudo and https://code.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-kdesudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you can checkout with sftp://bazaar.launchpad
<Tonio_> fdoving: you have the source package on my repo as you have the binaries
<fdoving> does bzr+ssh work yet?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: it deos
<_StefanS_> does
<Tonio_> fdoving: think so
<_StefanS_> just did it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have looked at the progress bar thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: seems simple to change, but too complicated for me :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, I can probably check it out later then.
<Tonio_> oki
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like kUrl() strips the 'password' out of urls... : obex2://00:1c:35:4f:0a:45@bluetooth:10/Card memory -> Up clicked -> obex2://00<stripped>@bluetooth:10/
<_StefanS_> alteast it thinks its a password ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  'Card Memory'-dir gets taken off correctly.
<Tonio_> weird :/
<fdoving> copying doesn't work for me, with the kdebluetooth at tonios repo.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I dont think he updated it yet.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the patch for kdesudo is in your mailbox.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I can send you the patch if you want to build it yourself
<fdoving> _StefanS_: that would be nice. :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super
<_StefanS_> fdoving: on its way.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: simple ~10 lines stuff.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: thanks. :)
<_StefanS_> np
<Tonio_> fdoving: yeah it isn't in the repos yet
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm just resyncing svn and uploading
* _StefanS_ should really do some paid work, but this is more fun :D
<mhb> Riddell: a nice announcement on kubuntu.org would be lovely .o)
<fdoving> grr..the feisty  mailscanner is dying once a week.
<Riddell> mhb: I'm waiting for more packages to be compiled
<Riddell> (assuming you're talking about beta)
<mhb> Riddell: okay
<rouzic> Hi all
* Hobbsee waves
<rouzic> KDE 4 beta 1 for Kubuntu feisty?
<Hobbsee> after gutsy, presumably
<rouzic> Hobbsee: I refer to that if it is possible to use the beta 1 of kde in feisty
<Hobbsee> rouzic: i'd assume that Riddell would build it for feisty, after building it for gutsy, and checking that that works.
<rouzic> Hobbsee: ok, thanks :)
<fdoving> rouzic: have a look at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<Hobbsee> oh, we've announced it have we?  gerat
<Hobbsee> even better
<fdoving> Hobbsee: not properly yet, as it's still building.
<rouzic> Hobbsee: Thanks!!! :D
<fdoving> but the annoyuncement is there.
<Riddell> quietly announced, it's not all compiled yet
<fdoving> not on kubuntu.org frontpage though.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ahhh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and gutsy?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4base/3.92.0-0ubuntu1 " Currently building"
<Hobbsee> just call me lazy.
<fdoving> nice, i'm subscribed to all mailinglists with the ubuntu.com address still launchpad tries to deliver launchpad-mail to kubuntu-devel with my lnix.net mail, because that's the default in launchpad.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is there any apps like konversation ready for kde4?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I dont really know about it :)
<fdoving> we should probably not subscribe "kubuntu team" to bugs.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: that has a black hole address
<Hobbsee> fdoving: iirc
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i dont know why people do, though
<Hobbsee> well, assigning, anyway
<Riddell> kubuntu-team goes to kubuntu-bugs@ list
<Riddell> that's the whole point of that team now
<fdoving> Riddell: must be kubuntu beasties then.
<fdoving> it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/127693
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127693 in dolphin "dolphin konqueror like servicemenu support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<fdoving> yep, Kubuntu Beasties does have kubuntu-devel@ as it's e-mail.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: erk
<fdoving> that team should probably be removed if it doesn't do anything usefull.
<fdoving> anyone can subscribe it to bugs, but only a few can unsubscribe.
<_StefanS_> x86 build is done for kde4
<Hobbsee> woo!
<Riddell> yay
* Hobbsee ponders trying it
<Riddell> it won't appear for another half hour in the archives
<_StefanS_> uhm :)
<Hobbsee> no, but i'd better not download it here anyway :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how long do kubuntu cds take to get to au?
<Riddell> shipit ones?  I've no idea
<Hobbsee> darn.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i hijacked my computing lecture today, to show off kubuntu :)
<Riddell> cool!
<Hobbsee> yeah!  :)
<Hobbsee> so that was fun
<Riddell> what did you show off?
* Hobbsee will have to find a feisty cd, to give to her lecturer, so she can have tried something more than memphis
<Hobbsee> well, she was going to use putty to ssh into a unix machine
<Hobbsee> but the uni wireless fell over for some reason, in that building
<Hobbsee> so, she couldnt do the unix demo that she wanted
<Hobbsee> so she says "sarah, do you have a copy of linux there?"
<Riddell> and by chance you did?
<Hobbsee> "oh, sure, here you go"  *brings laptop down, creates a spare directory, cds into that, makes terminal big, plugs into the projector stuff, it all just works*
<Hobbsee> sure - i was using my laptop in the class.  writing emails and such :)
<Hobbsee> got to say a bit about what the laptop was running, what linux is like, etc.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will patch kdebluetooth to use the old path naming, seems like []  is missing from the urls
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: where did you find this package?
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: maybe there's some commits to kde in parallel to make this work
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: which package ?
<_StefanS_> kdebluetooth
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: wame problem for me and kdesudo....
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: from kde svn
<_StefanS_> bah :P
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: don't mind nothing done on the obex side for ages, you will not duplicate another ev's work
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: I dont know how to fix it then. Let drop the fade for kdesudo.
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: testing the kdelibs patch compatibility now
<Tonio__> so bad since the effect is nice :/
<_StefanS_> yea.. but its a weird macbook problem..
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> maybe we should get someone more knowing to look at it
<_StefanS_> I simply might not be good enough to see whats wrong with it.
<Tonio__> maybe yes...... Riddell may be able to help, and I think he has an apple machine
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: this fade thingy is even simpler than the first, so it simply might be something with the layering of the widgets
<Riddell> not to hand
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: possibly yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: means: I think the problem isn't in the fade itself, but maybe initialization of the program
<mhb> trouble with apple machines?
<_StefanS_> mhb: never heard of any trouble with apple machines :P
<mhb> _StefanS_: I have a macbook
<mhb> _StefanS_: non-pro
<Tonio__> mhb: not sure if especially apple is concerned, but the fade effect fails to work on my macbook pro, causing x to hang
<Tonio__> mhb: interesting, would you test for me please ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: do you get any errors in the xorg log?
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: lemme check
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: good idea, get mhb to test also
<mhb> Tonio__: of course, but it's a non-pro. How can I reproduce it?
<Tonio__> mhb: you'll se that's very simple
<Tonio__> mhb: have gutsy on that machine ?
<mhb> Tonio__: yep
<Tonio__> mhb: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio__> mhb: use that repo and dist-upgrade
<Tonio__> then install kdesudo
<Tonio__> restart kde for new kdelibs
<Tonio__> and then login and try to launch for example "kdesudo konqueror"
<Tonio__> should hang while clicking OK
<mhb> Tonio__: ah damn, another repository that's 386 only
<Tonio__> mhb: nope
<mhb> Tonio__: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/dists/gutsy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Tonio__> mhb: argh..... I can't compile for amd64 that's the problem
* Hobbsee wondesr how the meeting went
<mhb> Hobbsee: read the minutes, silly :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: some great guy volunteered to make them
<Hobbsee> mhb: or just read the entire log
<Hobbsee> heh, i vaguely saw that
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: last svn update seems to break the input devices support for kdebluetooth :/
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: argh
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: I just realized that we need to patch kdecore/kurl.cpp anyways... gives me a malformed url now, and kio_obex2 fakes hostname by setting it to "bluetooth", like the servername :)
<_StefanS_> so cant remove bluetooth.
<_StefanS_> great.
<_StefanS_> oh 3.92 is available now
<fdoving> why do you need to patch kurl.cpp ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell:  ^
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well, here goes...
<_StefanS_> fdoving: old obex used this url form: obex://[00:1c:35:4f:0a:45] :10/Card memory
<_StefanS_> fdoving: now its obex2://[00:1c:35:4f:0a:45] @bluetooth:10/Card memory
<_StefanS_> fdoving: actually without [] 
<fdoving> yep.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: if you click up in konqy you get this url: obex2://00@bluetooth:10/Card memory
<_StefanS_> fdoving: and the stuff dont work.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I have now added those [] , and now konqy gives me maltformed url ... dialog
<_StefanS_> fdoving: removing the bluetooth from the url doesn't work either, as it can connect.
<_StefanS_> can/cant
<_StefanS_> but thats what I'm looking into now
<fdoving> did you figure out what removes some of the address in the first place?
<_StefanS_> but dont think kdebluetooth can work without setHost("bluetooth"), and therefore the patch for kurl.cpp to understand the new url should be.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I did.
<fdoving> username/pass things?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yep
<fdoving> does it use KURL->path() ?
<_StefanS_> nope. url.
<fdoving> can you point me to where this is done in kdebluetooth sources?
<_StefanS_> sure
<_StefanS_> fdoving: kdebluetooth-1.0~beta4/kdebluetooth/kioslave/sdp/btsdp.cpp (setHost() bluetooth stuff)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: kdebluetooth-1.0~beta4/kdebluetooth/kioslave/obex/kio_obex/obeximpl.cpp|h for the url stuff
<_StefanS_> fdoving: maybe you can figure it out :)
<fdoving>             obexFtpURL.setUser(mAddress);
<_StefanS_> thats the mac-address
<fdoving> so that's the 00:1c:35:4f:0a:45 in your case.
<_StefanS_> yep
<fdoving> did you change mAddress ?
<fdoving> to include the [] 
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> lemme find the line
<_StefanS_> its where it says mAddress = host
<_StefanS_> fdoving: at 110, : mAddress = "[" + host + "] ";
<fdoving> where do you remove them?
<fdoving> you probably need to remove them before it's actually used for anything.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: available in gutsy or feisty?
<_StefanS_> gutsy
<fdoving> _StefanS_: for example in: kioslave/sdp/btsdp.cpp void SdpProtocol::listDir(const KURL &url)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well I didn't finish, so it might work if they're stripped
<ryanakca> oooh :) http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-beta1.php
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I'll try it
<rbrunhuber8995> Riddell : you are the greatest!
<Riddell> moi?
<rbrunhuber8995> Riddell: Si
<Riddell> better than Bono?
<rbrunhuber8995> Riddell : The U2 Bono?
<Riddell> yes
<rbrunhuber8995> Riddell : Yes, because Bono did not package KDE 4 Beta 1 :-)
<Riddell> :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Did you package the beta already?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: kio_obex2: kio_obexProtocol::setHost(host=bluetooth, port=10, user=00, pass=1c:35:4f:0a:45)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: hehe the mac is splitted :)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: nice. so much for using kurl for everything.
<Riddell> manchicken: naw, I was waiting for bono to do it
<_StefanS_> fdoving: definitely has its bugs ;)
<manchicken> Riddell: Well, Bono won't even fight against DRM, so I don't hold out much hope.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: when it's used for things it's not designed to do.. yeah.
<rbrunhuber8995> manchicken: At least heise.de found the announcement: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I'm doing a nasty thing here ... QString bhost=user+pass; :)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: but the 00 remain after an UP.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yes but password is not disclosed i think
<fdoving> _StefanS_: didn't understand what you just meant by user+pass, but if we could set the whole mac in the user= field, and drop password..
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yes, it was sorta the same thing i meant.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: you can have KURL display the password, it's only hidden when prettyURL is used.. iirc.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: that explains that part atlest.
<_StefanS_> atleast
<fdoving> _StefanS_: http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKURL.html#9382bc0e035124e884f755cff962530f
<fdoving> Does not contain the password if the URL has one, use url() if you need to have it in the string.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: problem is that what we get back from kURl is borked
<fdoving> _StefanS_: when doing what call?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yep
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I dont split it anywhere..
<fdoving> so kurl decides that the first : is a splitter.
<_StefanS_> yep.
<_StefanS_> user:password@host thingy
<fdoving> yep.
<_StefanS_> so..
<_StefanS_> I kinda puzzled as to what we should do.. 1) patch kdebluetooth to take the "wrong" url and make it right 2) patch kdelibs/kdecore to possibly screw up alot, but make kdebluetooth work.
<_StefanS_> I/I'm
<fdoving> 1)
<_StefanS_> yep.
<_StefanS_> least probs
<_StefanS_> doing that now.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: probably first tonight, but I'll fix it.
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: read ^
<fdoving> _StefanS_: is there set a user?
<fdoving> _StefanS_: because: a password can only appear in a URL string if you also set a user, see setUser().
<fdoving> from api.kde.org
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yep .. 00 :)
<_StefanS_> no worries on that part
<fdoving> _StefanS_: is that set in code somwehere, or does kurl do that itself?
<fdoving> or is user the only thing set in code.
<fdoving> and kurl makes everything after the first : a pass.
<fdoving> the latter is correct.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: the code says so ;)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: kurl is just trying to be all smart.
<fdoving> yep, or kdebluetooth is very dumb.
<fdoving> using : in usernames.
<fdoving> because the username isn't a username after all :)
<_StefanS_> hehe well .. kio is broken then.
<_StefanS_> shouldn't use urls at all.
<_StefanS_> sort of a fits all approach. Only it doesn't fit.
<_StefanS_> well..
<fdoving> would fit if they did it the old-way,
<fdoving> strip the []  before usage.
<_StefanS_> well I just leave out []  entirely as it doesn't matter. : is the problem.
<fdoving> then replace : with something else, - or something.
<fdoving> then reverse on usage.
<_StefanS_> uhm well good idea
<_StefanS_> probably the nicest one.
* _StefanS_ go do.
<_StefanS_> gotta go. be back later
<fdoving> see you around.
<lontra> where is the default colour scheme for kubuntu kept (i.e. what package and where is it physically install to)
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-default-settings
<Hobbsee> and use dpkg -L kubuntu-default-settings for the latter answer
<lontra> Hobbsee: do you know what the file is called?
<Hobbsee> lontra: not offhand, but it's in artwork/ or a similar directory
<Riddell> kdeglobals mostly
<Riddell> it's also /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/kubuntuColours.kcsrc but that's not actually used unless the user changes colour scheme
<nixternal> good morning
<ScottK> Good morning nixternal
<Hobbsee> erk!
* Hobbsee is going to die
* Hobbsee has to do a speech in 2 weeks.
<ScottK> It only feels that way.
<ScottK> It'll make you stronger.
<Hobbsee> it's...like...15 mins long, and i dont know the subject matter, and i havent prepared it at all
* Hobbsee has only found out about it's due date, and therefore existance, in a text message just then.
<ScottK> Two weeks is plenty of time to be an expert.
<ScottK> Sounds thrilling.
<ScottK> Just the sort of news one wants right before trying to sleep.
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> oh well, time for bed.
<Hobbsee> night all
<ScottK> Good night Hobbsee
<fdoving> yay, i made kdebluetooth work with Up.
<fdoving> Tonio__: ^^
<lontra> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio__> fdoving: you rock :)
<Tonio__> fdoving: don't forget to email me the patch
<fdoving> Tonio__: i will, and i'll cc stefans.
<Tonio__> fdoving: super
<Tonio__> fdoving: beta5 unfortunatelly has a lot of regressions, I'll have to take care of initial upload
<Tonio__> fdoving: I'll probably upload tonight
<ScottK> Tonio__: I'm working on the new klamav upstream.  Do you want me to leave you as Maintainer or make you Original-Maintainer?
<Tonio__> ScottK: just become maintainer :)
<ScottK> No thank you.
<Riddell> Maintainer should be MOTU
<ScottK> I don't actually use my ubuntu.com address.
<ScottK> OK.
<fdoving> Tonio__: mail sent.
<fdoving> Tonio__: what i did, was to replace : with - in the mac for the bluetooth device. that way KURL doesn't mess things up.
<Tonio__> fdoving: grat
<Tonio__> great
<bobesponja> is there a mirror that already has kde 3.92 package?, I can't seem to find any as announced on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get a chance to look at that kvkbd package?
<Riddell> nixternal: nope, where is it again?
<fdoving> Tonio__: are you in contact with kdebluetooth upstream?
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6298
<Tonio__> fdoving: nope but I can
<fdoving> Tonio__: if you're not, i'll just mail our current patches and ask for comments etc
<Tonio__> sure
<fdoving> sent.
<ryanakca> Where in k-d-s is the katapult config file? I'm thinking of coloring it blue instead of purple (if nobody minds)
<Tonio__> ryanakca: kde-rc-files/katapultrc
<nixternal> ryanakca: as long as you use crayola crayons, then go for it :)
* ryanakca finds a box and tries coloring on his screen
<nixternal> haha
<mikkael> i just tried this without success: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<mikkael> neither the full session nor xephyr is working for me :/
<nixternal> xephyr has never worked for me..no matter what I tried
<nixternal> mikkael: are you getting an error when logging in, or does it just kick you back out to the login screen?
<mikkael> the last
<nixternal> I have heard a few people saying that...
<nixternal> I haven't tried the new packages just yet
<Riddell> nixternal: 1 issue http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6298
<Riddell> mikkael: do individual programmes work?
<mikkael> im not able to start a kde4 session, just followed this steps here  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<mikkael> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nixternal> did you export home?
<mikkael> did i do right with the startkde script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32244/
<nixternal> Riddell: you forgot to add 'export KDEHOME=~/.kde4' in there
<Riddell> mikkael: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: no, it's compiled in to use that now
<nixternal> oh cool
<Riddell> mikkael: do individual programmes work?
<mikkael> Riddell: im on kde3 right now, have not yet logged into kde4
<Riddell> mikkael: regardless, try and start them
<Riddell> with the environment variables set
<mikkael> when i choose the kde 4 session at kdm, fill in my login, i get thrown back to login screen
<Riddell> so you said
<fdoving> TheFuzzball in #kubuntu experience the same problem.
<Riddell> try running a kde 4 application from a kde 3 session
<mikkael> ah for example
<mikkael> ?
<Riddell> konsole
<mikkael> hmm this give me kde 3
<Riddell> "with the environment variables set"
<mikkael> yes, sorry forgot to
<mikkael> ill try a full session now and report
<mikkael> brb
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> oh jings
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> Riddell: mind if I 'update' the current yakuake theme to blue? or would that be up to kwwii?
<mikkael> up and running!
<nixternal> Riddell: at the top of copying.lib, should I place something like "this license is for the files located in the admin/ directory"?
<Riddell> nixternal: no
<nixternal> roger that, just add COPYING.LIB to the root dir, and create the .orig and that's good?
<Riddell> mikkael: what did you change?
<Riddell> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> well add stuff to debian/ of course
<mikkael> added the export line of KDEHOME to ths startkde script
<mikkael> this is missing on the kubuntu announce
<Riddell> mikkael: what did you set KDEHOME to?
<mikkael> what you did write earlier
<fdoving> Riddell: 18:01 < TheFuzzball> right, When I run startkde in a terminal I get this error ".: 85; Can't open /home/.kde4/shar/config/startupconfig" does anyone else have this problem?
<kwwii> ryanakca: if the blue fits well with the new bg it would be fine by me
* ryanakca nods
* ryanakca hunts down for the theme file
<kwwii> if you wouldn't mind, make a screenshot
* ryanakca nods
<kwwii> time for YaM
<ryanakca> methinks it'll need a patch to katapult sources, unless there's a way to create a theme and put it in k-d-s
<Riddell> katapult?  for yakake?
<nixternal> test building kvkbd now and will reupload it here in a minute
<nixternal> Riddell: also, I contacted the developer with the requests that were listed in the spec...Resizable window will be worked on, as for the macros and one button key selection, him and I both don't fully understand
<nixternal> also, he seems a little busy with personal life right now, but will be getting back to its development
<nixternal> I will also need some guidance on adding the info into k-d-s, unless someone wants to whip whatever is needed up quickly
<mikkael> Riddell: here on the announcement: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php is this export line missing: export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<Riddell> mikkael: I've added it now, but I'm still puzzled as to why that could make a difference
<mikkael> well thanks for helping me to get this started..just wanted to have a look and play around a bit. it seems all evolving great..
<Riddell> thanks for testing
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm looking at kvkbd now.
<Riddell> mikkael: are you on gutsy or feisty?
<mikkael> gutsy
<nixternal> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6305
<Riddell> "That's all there is to it!" huh?
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm looking at it now (unless you'd rather do it, Riddell)?
<Riddell> wow, that really is at the end of the LGPL
<Tonio__> fdoving: does a kcmshell kcm_btpaired crash for you ?
<Tonio__> fdoving: segfaults here
<Riddell> ScottK: needs me and someone else
<nixternal> ScottK: fyi - that is going into main, tis why I bugged mr. JR :0
<nixternal> hahahahahaha Riddell...I seen that when I copied and pasted it into the copying file
<nixternal> that was the first time I ever seen that
<fdoving> Tonio__: yep, confirmed.
<ScottK> Riddell: Except nixternal is MOTU, so he counts as one of the two now.
<nixternal> not for Main, I don't count yet :)
<Tonio__> fdoving: oki I'm trying to fix this one
<ScottK> Then I don't either.
<nixternal> lol
<fdoving> Tonio__: great :)
<nixternal> ScottK: you can still have a cookie though
<Tonio__> fdoving: there is also a big regression on the input wizzard, but that's due to today's commit svn
<ScottK> Great. It's lunch time here.
<Tonio__> fdoving: no doubt it'"ll be fixed soon
<ScottK> If Riddell is reviewing, I'm either unneccessary or don't count, so I'll go do something else...
<fdoving> Tonio__: good. bbl, kid needs food.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've already advocated :)
<Riddell> nixternal: go ahead and upload then
<ScottK> Cool.  nixternal, why don't you upload it then.
<Riddell> next would be a main inclusion report
<Tonio__> fdoving: hehe
<nixternal> Riddell: upload it to universe I take it?
<nixternal> and then from there we do the MIR and it gets moved
<nixternal> gotcha
* nixternal uploads
<nixternal> uploaded!
<ScottK> Yeah.
<nixternal> hehe, groovy
<nixternal> OK, need to go take my philosophy final...see ya in a bit
<Riddell> just go all RMS on them
<Riddell> good luck
<ScottK> Just answer "Orbital laser death rays" to everything and then complain they don't understand.
<ScottK> Good luck.
<nixternal> haha, thanks
<fdoving> is anyone investigating the nspluginview-100-cpu issue?
<fdoving> s/100/100%/
<Riddell> not that I know of
<fdoving> it's very annoying.
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I volunteer to review any of the pizzas that come in
<kwwii> DaSkreech: funny enough my wife is making a pizza at this moment
* DaSkreech volunteers!!
<kwwii> ;-)
* kwwii is off for a bit, bbl
<DaSkreech> kk
<ScottK> I'm working on updating Klamav based on the meeting discussion yesterday.
<ScottK> I'd appreciate comments on the modified Clamav upgrade notification I'm going to use.
<ScottK> Please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32261 and let me know what you think.
<lontra> will klamav  be default in gutsy?
<ScottK> Not sure what you mean?
<ScottK> It will not be installed by default.
<lontra> ScottK: like will it be part of the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<lontra> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It's in Universe, not in Main, so it's not eligible.
<lontra> btw ... will network-manager-kde be replacing knetworkmanager in gutsy?  i noticed that upgrading to gutsy removes knetworkmanager but doesn't install network-manager-kde ... which is strange to me since it's the same program
<ScottK> But you will be able to install it through Adept or Apt.
<ScottK> IIRC, yes, but I'm not the best person to ask.
<lontra> gutsy is looking to be the best kubuntu release yet ... imo
<nfoonf> hi
<nfoonf> Folks, does anyone of you know, whats up with kde 4 beta 1 Packages in Feisty Backports?
<fdoving> are there problems?
<nfoonf> seems they're not available...
<apachelogger> nfoonf: because they aren't uploaded yet I guess ;-)
<apachelogger> or maybe they are but not yet built
<nfoonf> hmmm...
<nfoonf> okay.. seems some1 has opened a wikipage already...
<nfoonf> kde.org is also talking about ready kubuntu packages in the beta 1 release announcement
<nfoonf> okay.. thanx for the Infos.. keep up the good work...
<fdoving> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4base/3.92.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<fdoving> Riddell: dependency-wait on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4base/3.92.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<fdoving> what does that mean?
<fdoving> libcaptury-dev isn't available on feisty.
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcaptury/0.3.0+svn20070725-0ubuntu1~feisty1 < building now
<Riddell> yep, it's in accepted
<Riddell> publisher will run in 10 minutes and put it into the archive in about 40 minutes time
<Riddell> dunno how long it'll take for kde4base to decide to compile after that
<fdoving> how hardcore are the buildservers? quadcore with 8G+ ram and super-fast disks?
<fdoving> kdebase is rather big.
<stdin> I know one of canoniclas LTSP servers is a quad 2.66 with 16GB ram
<Riddell> they all looked much the same when I saw round the data centre :)
<fdoving> probably slightly faster than my laptop then :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Have you heard any Ubuntu overtures about Smolt?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: never heard of it
<DaSkreech> Fedora's New project of an opt-in hardware database
<DaSkreech> They are asking other Distros to jump in and participate make use of it so it becomes a Linux community effort ratehr than a Fedora
<DaSkreech> I would assume that Ubuntu was one of the lucky invitees
<Riddell> not cross my inbox at least
<DaSkreech> Ok I'll go bug #ubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Looks like we are interested in smolt
<DaSkreech> Lets see if they have a QT front end :)
<DaSkreech> What's the package that gives the new fancy mange repos on Adept?
<DaSkreech> Manage
<fdoving> software-properties-kde
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Course you know that this was in KDE repos already :(
<Riddell> what was?
<fdoving> where is that app?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: where is that app?
<DaSkreech> Knoware
<DaSkreech> in KDE svn
<sahin_h> Riddell: Thanks for the Gusty KDE4 packages! It's better to play with KDE4 on Gutsy than KDE4 Live CD.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/knoware.html
<fdoving> DaSkreech: it's compiling. :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<fdoving> DaSkreech: did you read anywhere that it supports smolt in any way?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I've e-mailed him a few times but he seems a hard core Python guy now
<DaSkreech> fdoving: This is years before smolt :)
<fdoving> right.. 2005.
<fdoving> the smoltgui is dead simple.
<fdoving> .py of course.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> If it has layers tehn Knoware could leverage it
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I may be too rosy eyed about smolt but it looks to be multi layered
<DaSkreech> There can be a Knoware layer then that could use Knoware as the front end and leverage a separate backend for analysis
<fdoving> maybe, i have no clue how it works.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-03
<fdoving> nite.
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> powermanager crashes if i access kde via vnc
<TheInfinity> should i make bug report? ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> boo
<bddebian> aahhh
<jjesse> :)
<DaSkreech> fdoving: how goes?
<DaSkreech> There is no oxygen in the beta build?
<DaSkreech> are we packaging Ghostscript?
<DaSkreech> Never mind :0
<nixternal> ouch, I feel for the person who finally decides on packaging qt jambi
<nixternal> it just crossed my eyes...I am running their binary version, much easier that way :)
<nixternal> and just so you know, you have to use Java >= 1.5
<DaSkreech> Oh thank goodness
<nixternal> ya, gcj is utter garbage
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:nixternal] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Next meeting TBD - see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes for previous meetings
<nixternal> anyone else with Gutsy and Qt4 Designer, set the preferences to Dockable and see if you can maximize it correctly
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Why is there no oxygen in Gutsy?
<nixternal> umm, because it can only be distributed with kde4
<DaSkreech> With the KDE4 packages smarty :-P
<nixternal> it is there
<nixternal> at least it is for me
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<ScottK> Good night.
<DaSkreech> Nite
<DaSkreech> is there a beta 1 for feisty?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: thanks for fixing that bluetooth thingy ;) - I had to attend to the family ..
<_StefanS_> uhm.. gotta go mow the lawn.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Doesn't seem too bad a person just far to eager to help and knows basically noting
<DaSkreech> hothing
<DaSkreech> good lord I need to sleep
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: he's a well known ubuntu troll. he's just had a 6 month ban.
<DaSkreech> kept telling ron7909 to install Hasty Hare
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: he gets no chances.  none.
<DaSkreech> and told him that only Ubuntu's marked edition are supported
<DaSkreech> basically a pain who won't shut up while not really being a malicious prick
<Hobbsee> that counts as trolling.  poke me when you next see him, and he can go for another 6 months.
<Tonio_> yo Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
* Tonio_ packaging latest kdebluetooth revision
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like mithrandir forgot to upload bluez-utils before leaving
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: he did for bluez-libs
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well not a big issue, but that means no new kdebluetooth till he is back
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> he's back on monday
<Tonio_> yeah can wait a bit
<Tonio_> maybe he also has a good reason not to upload
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: he had to merge several thiings, including my changes, debian, his own changes etc...
<Tonio_> can take some time
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how to change the package a bug is attached too ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: click on package (ubuntu), and change it, then hit save changes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki thanks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poke
<fdoving> so.. did anyone investigate the nspluginviewer issue?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: may have
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: freeze on tuesday, btw
<Tonio_> fdoving: nobody, well I tried, but it didn't work for me
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah I know, but it wouldn't be hard getting an exception for kdebluetooth btw
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: tribe freeze.  not UVF and such.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki I thought you talked about the feature freeze :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nah...
<fdoving> Tonio_: is there a bugreport for the nspluginview thing?
<Tonio_> fdoving: sure, just type nspliginviewer in malone search , you'll find several ones
<Tonio_> fdoving: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=nspluginviewer&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<fdoving> i found them.
<fdoving> launchpad generates userfriendly urls :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: the nsplugin issue is linked to the OOo one
<Tonio_> fdoving: they happened after the same update, with same consequence (cpu overload)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I suspect fixing one would fix the second
<Tonio_> fdoving: interesting to know, the issue is external to nsplugin, as the problem appeared without any kde package update
<Tonio_> fdoving: I suspect a lib
<fdoving> i suspect gtk.
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's possible...... btw OOo will be fixed, so I have no doubt the nsplugin thing will be fixed at the same moment
<Tonio_> fdoving: fancy help on the kbluetooth part again
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: the segfault on the paired things kcm soulw be interesting to fix I guess
<fdoving> Tonio_: i have limited time today, but if you explain the problem i might be able to help alittle.
<Tonio_> fdoving: ah oki
<Tonio_> fdoving: well due to a little change recently, it segfaults.... that worked one week ago
<Tonio_> fdoving: diffing the svn might help finding the isue
<Tonio_> fdoving: the problem is that it hasn't been changed for more than a month, so the issue is somewhere else....
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll eventually ping upstream concerning this
<Riddell> Tonio_: an upload of openoffice is unlikely to fix flash
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell
<fdoving> as downgrading gtk2.0 to 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 fixes this issue for most (haven't tried myself yet), i belive some gtk behaviour must have changed.
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course, but I suspect openoffice isn't the cause
<fdoving> Tonio_: i think i'll focus on this flash issue today, it's annoying me extremely.
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably a lib causes the same issue with both apps
<fdoving> stracing, gdb-ing and valgrinding nspluginviewer doesn't give me anything usefull.
<Riddell> fdoving: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=294385
<ubotu> Novell bug 294385 in KDE "nspluginviewer block konqueror and takes 100% CPU" [Critical,Assigned] 
* fdoving looks.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: thanks for that fix to kdebluetooth ;) - real life called.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: are you discussing that openoffice not functioning?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I have a bug also related to acroread 7..
<fdoving> i don't care so much about openoffice, i want flash to not kill konqueror.
<fdoving> it's the same.
<_StefanS_> uhm ok.
<_StefanS_> I guess its an issue for some ppl in #ubuntu-devel ?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: did that fade thingy in kdesudo work for you btw?
<fdoving> haven't looked at kdesudo.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: oh, it was mhb .. sorry
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did we fix those progress indicators yet?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: ^
<_StefanS_> when up/down-loading
<_StefanS_> uhm guess not.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: works for me, except it doesn't show speed.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: exactly.. just hangs till its done.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i belive it works on per-file-chunks.
<_StefanS_> it dont.
<_StefanS_> oh sorry ,
<_StefanS_> yes it might.
<fdoving> shows 0 till one file is done, then calculate how much that one file is compared to all files.
<fdoving> works for me.
<fdoving> but it doesn't show speed.
<fdoving> if you only copy one file i guess it's kinda useless.
<_StefanS_> yes.. but I dont know if that can be fixed since the readReq() and readData() does the progress inside (in the buffer), and afterwards it gets putted by obexftp
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I might be able to look at it later... if fdoving doesn't finish it before that ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i don't belive i will have time to even look at that progress-thing today.
<fdoving> and i will focus my time on that "#%"#% annoying flash/gtk/ooo/acroread issue.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: righto, be sure to let me know if you need help... or confusion by me;)
<apachelogger> hey guys
<apachelogger> what's the status of the KDE 4b1 packages?
* gnomefreak has some nice breakage for kde apps :(
<gnomefreak> looks like they just need respin
<gnomefreak> weirdest part in this is i can only think that python-sip4 would be the reason why the 11 apps need to be removed
<Riddell> apachelogger: still waiting on them
<Riddell> for feisty anyway
<Riddell> this is why I don't like using backports
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> Riddell: are they still building?
<apachelogger> or didn't start at all yet?
<apachelogger> have been told the users are driving the kubuntu-de guys nuts ^_^
<Riddell> seems strigi failed to get into the archive, so that's what we're waiting on now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/0.5.4~svn693047-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<Riddell> then kde4libs, kdepimlibs and hopefully one day kde4base
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> k, thanks
<mhb> Riddell: can we do something to speed up the building process?
<Riddell> not really, just keep an eye on it I guess
<mhb> Riddell: no offence, but people are getting uneasy about the packages (for Feisty ) being always a few days late
<Riddell> I know, it's because I'm told to do it in backports.  I didn't used to for exactly this reason
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> backport needs a swap space between actual archive and finished build
<apachelogger> this way we can build some days in advance
<apachelogger> and just push the packages to the archive at release time
<Riddell> yes, we'd need ppa's which 1) are hidden 2) can build against backports and 3) can move source and binaries instantly into the real archive
<Hobbsee> Riddell: arent you an archive admin, so should be able to psuh them thru yourself?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, the problem is the slow speed of the buildds
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh
<Riddell> dunno if backports is on a lower priority or something but it seems to take ages for things to move to compile
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are you fixing the standard py-qt & sip breakage?
<Hobbsee> or do you wan tme to look?
<Riddell> and this time I've had two new packages which get blocked in New, so I need to approve those and they got stuck overnight
<Riddell> then last night I discover strigi wasn't uploaded for some reason so still nothing much had compiled
<apachelogger> :|
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if people are certain pyqt builds with the new sip it can just be uploaded with the changed build-dep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've no idea.
* Riddell compiles pyqt
<Hobbsee> ah right, great
<Riddell> hmm, it doesn't have any problems
<Riddell> was it qt 4?
<Hobbsee> amarok was dying, etc
<Riddell> amarok?  that doesn't use python
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Riddell> oh, it does
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee>   amarok amarok-xine hwdb-client-kde kde-guidance kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> weird, what for?
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee>   language-selector-qt libgnash0 python-kde3 python-qt3 python-qt4
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee>   software-properties-kde
<Hobbsee> Riddell: py-sip4
<Hobbsee> probably scripts, etc?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the amarok scripts do
<apachelogger> actually no important one does
<apachelogger> so amarok shouldn't _depend_ on any python package
<Riddell> fabo: any plaans for pyqt 4.3 and friends?
<stdin> hmm, I just noticed /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc is missing in gutsys konqueror package
<apachelogger> stdin: we removed it
<apachelogger> stdin: notice any problems?
<stdin> why? just courious
<stdin> no, I never actually use it, but someone asked
<apachelogger> hehe, hard to describe without looding ;-)
<apachelogger> *flloding
<apachelogger> *flooding
<apachelogger> typos--
<apachelogger> stdin: it was useless and meaningless and stupid and ugly
<apachelogger> to keep it short
<apachelogger> stdin: kubuntu-default-settings includes our konqueror.rc
<apachelogger> and now if k-d-s is not installed konqueror should appear with KDE defaults
<stdin> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror should be changed when gutsy is released then, because the insrtuctions won't work
<apachelogger> stdin: of course
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it isn't sure whether it will stay that way
<apachelogger> Riddell told me that some time in the past there was an issue with sessions
<apachelogger> can't reproduce anymore though
<Riddell> nobody seems to have complained so far
<apachelogger> awesome
<stdin> well, one did :P "[13:21]  <geo88> stdin I actually followed that tut, but as I said...didn't find the file needed (konqueror-orig.rc) ... I now realized why... it just doesn't exist in gutsy. I copied it from feisty though :)"
<apachelogger> stdin: that's another issue :P
<Riddell> that's separate, I'll update the FAQ once python-kde3 has stopped killing my machine
<apachelogger> stdin: that's the "I'm geek enough to use default konqueror but not geek enough to use all of KDE's defaults :P" issue
<stdin> I actually don't care too much, I use konsole as my file manager :p
<apachelogger> that's the "I'm too much of a geek to use a GUI" issue :P
<Riddell> faq updated
<Riddell> (although python-kde3 is still killing my machine)
<apachelogger> earlier today amaork was killing my machine :S
* apachelogger is running ubuntustudio today
<mhb> are there issues with python-kde3?
<mhb> oh my, I better not upgrade then
<Riddell> it's just a large memory user during compile
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/130159 is the bug to close, when you've fixed it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130159 in python-qt3 "python-qt3 depends on python-sip4 <=4.7 but 4.7-1 installed" [Undecided,New] 
<mhb> ScottK: have you given up on that konsole kpart python bug?
<ScottK> mhb: Given up on isn't exactly the right word.
<ScottK> As I said in the bug, as long as I thought it was a Python problem, I had a hope of fixing it.
<ScottK> I'm pretty convinced it's in Konsole.
<ScottK> If you have some ideas, go for it.
<mhb> ScottK: I really want to go for it, but probably after FeatureFreeze
<ScottK> OK.  I think every tribe we are going to get a flurry of dupes on the update manager bug because this trips a lot of people.
<ScottK> Maybe the thing to do is to temporarily patch update-manager to not use the KDE front end on low memory systems (where low is probably about 1.5 - 2 gb of RAM/Swap).
<mhb> ScottK: if we could find the person to do it, that person could as well find and fix the bug
<ScottK> No, it's much easier I think to do a work around in update manager.
<ScottK> I could even do it if I had the time (I may, but no promises).
<ScottK> But that's still just a work around.
<ScottK> I can confirm that on the system I was having trouble with switching to the text mode upgrader worked just fine.
<fabo> Riddell: no plans for pyqt 4.3 and friends, at least for me ;) probably thorsten marek
<fabo> hmm i missed allee :(
<Riddell> fabo: ooh, seems new pyqt is already ther
<fdoving> Riddell: new kio-apt (with fixed header-backgroundcolor)  kio-apt_0.13.2-2ubuntu2 at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/
<fabo> Torsten Marek ;)
<fabo> torsten is nicely active
<ScottK> Heh - http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20070803.html
<jjesse> that was todays, i thought it was brilliant
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I just went and got the permanent link so someone reading the scrollback later would get the right one.
* fdoving rebuild gtk+2.0
<manchicken> Hmm... looks like something bad has happened in some package...
<manchicken> Adept updater wants to remove amarok, amarok-xine, apport-qt, hwdb-client-kde, kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager, kde-hal-device-manager, kubuntu-desktop, and language-selector-qt
<manchicken> And software-properties-kde, python-kde, python-qt, and python-qt4
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, we know
<manchicken> Just making sure :)
<Riddell> am compiling python-everything to fix it
<ryanakca>   python-qt3: Depends: python-sip4 (<= 4.7) but 4.7-1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<ryanakca>   python-qt4: Depends: python-sip4 (< 4.7) but 4.7-1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<ryanakca> important?
<ryanakca> oh, ok, hehe, oops,
<ryanakca> my bad, never read the full scrollback
<manchicken> Riddell: Sweet.  Thanks.
<fdoving> so, this nspluginviewer/ooo/etc issue is glib/gtk related. looks like a gtk+2.0 2.13.7 built on glib2 2.13.5 does work, but if you build with glib2 2.13.7 it doesn't.
<Riddell> fdoving: does that apply to openoffice too?
<fdoving> Riddell: let me try.
<fdoving> need to wait for a compile.. but it doesn't work with gtk built on glib2 2.13.7, as we all know. (that's what gutsy has)
<fdoving> Riddell: i need to go do some food-shopping, i'll get back to you with the info on oo.o
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please remove the news on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> apachelogger: which news?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: forget it
<apachelogger> people told me the beta1 news resides on kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> sry
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice the issue with python-qt3 ?
<Tonio_> it isn't installable atm
<Tonio_> causing a few troubles with guidance and gdebi etc....
<Riddell> nope, hadn't noticed, infact I've entirely ignored the other half dozen people who have complained about that today, I think they're all mad and no such problem exists
<fdoving> Riddell: yep, gtk+2.0 2.13.7 compiled with glib2 2.13.5, does make oo.o work too. even if i upgrade to glib2 2.13.7.
<fdoving> as the last comment on https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=294385 says, glib2 probably offers some feature to gtk2 that makes it loop.
<ubotu> Novell bug 294385 in KDE "nspluginviewer block konqueror and takes 100% CPU" [Critical,Assigned] 
<Riddell> fdoving: interesting
<Riddell> fdoving: I guess seb128 is the dude to complain to
<mhb> sounds like someone needs a tension sheet
<manchicken> Is KDE4 beta still as buggy as it looks on my machine?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Looks like plasma is still only about half-finished...
<manchicken> Riddell: I thought you'd already been Super Scottish Coder Man and finished KDE4.  Gosh, what disappointment ;)
<Riddell> it can draw a background image, what more do you want from your desktop
<fdoving> the clock does also work.
<manchicken> Riddell: The ability to change that background image would be nice.
<manchicken> Riddell: Maybe some icons...
<fdoving> bbl.
<manchicken> To be honest, I just want kate from kde4.
<manchicken> I got a little taste of it, now I can't get enough.
<Riddell> kate works well enough
<manchicken> I've been using it as another user so that I can kill all the kde4 processes easier when I'm done.
<manchicken> It crashes a lot.
<manchicken> But it is still nice :)
<manchicken> Aww, weak.
<manchicken> It won't run anymore.
<manchicken> libkatepart.so has some undefined symbols.
<manchicken> I think I've got some disconnected versions here.
<manchicken> Should I have kdelibs4 or kdelibs5 installed?  Now I'm confused...
<Riddell> kdelibs5 3.92
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups I hadn't read the log before posting, sorry....
<manchicken> Okay... I've got that.
<manchicken> I don't know why kate won't run...
<Riddell> and kde4base and kde4sdk 3.92?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> kate: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/katepart.so: undefined symbol: _ZN10KAboutDataC1EPKcS1_S1_S1_NS_10LicenseKeyES1_S1_S1_S1_
<manchicken> I get that.
<manchicken> Shit.
<manchicken> Why is it looking there for libs.
<Riddell> "LicenseKey" maybe you havn't paid for your renewed KDE 4 licence
<manchicken> Naw, it's looking in /usr/local... which is my old source install.
<manchicken> I bet it's my kde-devel user's environment.
<manchicken> There we go.
<manchicken> One quick rm -rf later, kate starts.
<manchicken> It's magic.
<gnomefreak> has the update been fixed? the one where python-sip4 update removes kubuntu stuff?
<gnomefreak> asaik should have been a respin on -sip4
<manchicken> kate doesn't like fish in the filesystem browser.
* Riddell strings up gnomefreak by the feet and ties him to a tree
* Hobbsee bbq's gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> dinner, anyone?
<hunger> Hobbsee: Good idea!
* gnomefreak would have helped but Hobbsee sent me on a pos package
<Hobbsee> haha
<manchicken> This new version of kate can't do anything remote :(
<hunger> manchicken: Is that a bug?
<manchicken> hunger: Dunno.  I'm just noticing it.
<manchicken> hunger: I'm not really testing right now.  I was just trying to use it.
<hunger> manchicken: I'll beat dominik for you when I see him next time;-)
<manchicken> Pretty much it seems like sftp and fish won't work at all in either the standard KDE4 file dialog or the kate filesystem browser.
<manchicken> hunger: Much thanks :)
<manchicken> hunger: There's a good chance that he needs it.
<manchicken> Eh, I think I may be wrong about some of that....
<manchicken> let me try that test again
<manchicken> It's certainly thinking about it now...
<manchicken> No, I'm right.  It won't connect.
<manchicken> You know, there are two things in kate that would be simple to put in that would make the current kate just so much better.
<manchicken> First would be a refresh button in the filesystem browser, and the second is the ability for kate to remember how you left the interface last time you were there, and for it to put it back the way you left it.
<manchicken> Getting the symbol viewer working for Perl and JavaScript would also be nice.
<fdoving> manchicken: do you have those kios installed, for kde4?
<manchicken> fdoving: What packages might those kios be in?
<fdoving> manchicken: kde4base?
<manchicken> Then yes
<fdoving> kate: : couldn't create slave :  "Unable to create io-slave:
<fdoving> klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_sftp'.
<fdoving> QLibrary::load_sys: Cannot load /home/kde-devel/kde/lib/kde4/kio_sftp.so (/home/kde-devel/kde/lib/kde4/libkio_sftp.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<manchicken> Cool.  At east I'm not the only one :)
<fdoving> doesn't work in a full session either.
<Riddell> yay progress https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/3.92.0-0ubuntu1~feisty2  "feisty i386  Needs building"
<Riddell> wonder how many hours that'll take to be picked up by a buildd
<stdin> probably about an hour or so
<Riddell> it took half a day for strigi to get compiled
<stdin> wow :p
<Riddell> fdoving: have you tried recompiling nspluginviewer against the new gtk/glib?
<fdoving> Riddell: yes. but only the nsplugin directory of kdebase, not re-build kdebase as a whole.
<fdoving> but i can't find where nspluginviewer really uses glib/gtk.
<fdoving> bbl. food.
<jjesse_> hmnm fresh install of gutsy release 2 not getting an ip address
<Riddell> fdoving: worth a shot anyway
<Riddell> it'll be flash that actually uses glib I expect
<fdoving> Riddell: yeah, i'll start a fresh build.
<nixternal> uses glib and gtk
<nixternal> I have rebuilt it against a previous libglib and libgtk w/o any success
<fdoving> which previous?
<nixternal> the glib that came out before today
<fdoving> building gtk against glib 2.13.5 made everything work.
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> cool then
<fdoving> but seb says it's not a glib/gtk bug.
<nixternal> it is, they supposedly broke the ABI
<fdoving> says who?
<nixternal> #ubuntu-devel
<nixternal> and calc
<fdoving> 8:03 <   fdoving> seb128: well, it works if i build gtk with glib 2.13.5.
<fdoving> 18:04 < seb128> fdoving: that doesn't mean they are not doing something wrong which used to work because GTK+ was permissive on it
<nixternal> interesting
<Riddell> does this also affect flashplayer standalone or flash in firefox?
<nixternal> no
<fdoving> Riddell: no.
<nixternal> just nspluginviewer
<fdoving> and oo.o
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> mm
<fdoving> and acroread.
<Riddell> and openoffice will get fixed, and nobody will care about u
<fdoving> i've read.
<nixternal> OOo doesn't bother me much, as I have been using KOffice now..getting used to it
<fdoving> the novell/kde guys will probably get it fixed.
<nixternal> but not being able to use Konqui is killing me...I can't stand firefox
<Riddell> hopefully
<Riddell> don't use flash?
<fdoving> it's tagged critical at bugzilla.novell.
<Riddell> tried gnash kpart at all?
<fdoving> nixternal: adblock *.swf ?
<nixternal> I think I am going to remove the flash and go with gnash now that it has gotten better
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried it but that'l almost unusable :)
<nixternal> fdoving: ahh, good idea
<nixternal> Tonio_: I used it before and was able to watch Youtube :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: the version in the repos fails on youtube for me
<Tonio_> nixternal: dunno with an svn build
<nixternal> ahh, I had built it locally and used that before they packaged 0.8.x
<nixternal> ya, I used an svn build a few weeks ago
<fdoving> i had it playing youtube on powerpc ~6 months ago.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I read the full log and indeed, my post concerning pyqt was reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally boring as it has been discussed all day long....
<nixternal> woo, back to konqui now..thanks for that adblock tip fdoving
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for beeing a pain sometimes :)
<nixternal> sometimes? ;p
<Tonio_> nixternal: :'(
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'm also a paranoid, so be carefull with those jokes ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't worry, you're not the one I tried up to a tree
<Riddell> maybe I should let gnomefreak down sometime
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<nixternal> hahaha
* nixternal stays away from trees when Riddell is around
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm my time is limited, I focus the efforts on kdebluetooth, as there are commits eferyday
<Tonio_> everyday
<Riddell> great
* Riddell hugs Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I'll be on vacation on sunday for 10 days
<Riddell> hmm, will bluetooth get in for feature freeze?
<Tonio_> going to visit roma, my girlfriend offered me the trip for my birthday :)
<nixternal> vacation? I didn't see a vacation request come through :)
<Tonio_> did I tell you I love her ? ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you set kubuntu-bluetooth spec to beta available
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure that was on my todo before leaving :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was just waiting for the package to be in to fill the spec, but I'll do that toonight then :)
<TheInfinity> hello
<TheInfinity> is it normal that powermanager crashes if i login via vnc?
<TheInfinity> or better says - is it already known?
<Riddell> I don't know it
<TheInfinity> ok so -> launchpad? :)
<Riddell> sure
<TheInfinity> ok
<Tonio_> TheInfinity: is kfrb in the list of what you consider vnc or not ? ;)
<Tonio_> TheInfinity: cause I use in both client or server mode without any problem very often
<TheInfinity> Tonio_: no its tightvnc
<Tonio_> TheInfinity: oki
<TheInfinity> i have to start it from bash because the computers are 300km away
<TheInfinity> and then via ssh tunnel ...
<gnomefreak> ;)
* gnomefreak needws work im bored testing this crap waiting an hour for a crash :(
<fdoving> Riddell: did you get that message about kio-apt?
<fdoving> Riddell: you'll get it again just in case: new kio-apt (with fixed header-backgroundcolor)  kio-apt_0.13.2-2ubuntu2 at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, sorry, python foo is still driving me nuts
<gnomefreak> oh its more than just a respin? :(
<Riddell> its new versions of everything
<Riddell> nice of doko to tell me he was doing the new version of sip
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<fdoving> Riddell: rebuilding kdebase with new glib didn't help nspluginviewer
<Riddell> fooey
<fdoving> .. and i accidentally started kde4 over my current ~/.kde/ (wrong user), that wasn't so smart.
<Riddell> beta?  or alpha?
<fdoving> current sv.
<fdoving> svn
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/3.92.0-0ubuntu1~feisty2  "feisty amd64  Successfully built"
<Riddell> hooray
<fdoving> yay.
<_StefanS_> evening
<Riddell> _StefanS_: !
<_StefanS_> hey Riddell :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: , fdoving and others as well :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: have you experienced that question mark problem in firefox ? Text with nordic letters are appearing with ? instead
<fdoving> hi _stefans_, no i don't use firefox much. how do you reproduce it?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm my wife's latop is running feisty in danish, and some pages show these wierd texts (e.g.: http://netbaby.dk/artikler/grupper/grupper.asp)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: the text on the top middle displays every  with ?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: cant replicate on english, gutsy
<fdoving> i run in english and gutsy too.. hang on.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: looks good on feisty with norwegian language.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm weird then.
<fdoving> what charset is she using, vis -> tegnkoding -> Vestlig (iso-8859-1) is selected here.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I'll check.
<_StefanS_> fdoving:  iso-8859-1
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well it turns out the browser is defaulting to utf-8.. the page should be viewed as iso-8859-1, but they do not tell it in the html.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: browser cant really tell :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: switching to iso-8859-1 manually works.
<fdoving> k.
<fdoving> i'm so happy i keep daily backups of the laptop.. .kde/ restored :)
<fdoving> note: running kde4 over the kde3 ~/.kde breaks kde3.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: thats ..funny.. I removed all the char codings, and re-added them. it now works automatically... gotta love software
<gvarisco> 'evening guys
<fdoving> evening.
<Riddell> kde4libs feisty "feisty amd64  Successfully built"  slowly we get there
<fdoving> is x86 finsihed?
<Riddell> no, still needs building
<Riddell> hi gvarisco
<fdoving> did you figure out the python issue?
<Riddell> yeah, just uploaded pyqt3 and pykde
<Riddell> still pyqt4 to go
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> then i'll delay my dist-upgrade.
<gvarisco> hola Riddell ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I thought x86 finished yesterday (?)
<fdoving> not in feisty-backports.
<_StefanS_> oh :)
<_StefanS_> ofcourse..
<_StefanS_> fdoving: you did say that kde4 sorta crapped the .kde(3) directory?
<fdoving> yes, because i logged in as the wrong user, with kde4.
<fdoving> i have a separate kde-devel user, for kde4-svn.
<fdoving> and i have kde4 in kdm, to login fullsessions.
<fdoving> but i accidentally logged in as my other user with kde4. that broke ~/.kde
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I better try out kde4 in a full session.. Riddell: is debug enabled for the build?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: ouch.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I saw you're working as a consultant, do you have alot of work going on in norway?
<fdoving> so i should add the ~/.kde4/ environment variable to script.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: not very much computer stuff. i do alot of tree-cutting though. :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: oh :)
<fdoving> computer stuff is just part-time.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I bet you have alot of trees :)
<fdoving> we have.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: just curious anyway.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I guess the instructions for kde4-beta1 applies also to gutsy.
<Riddell> yes
<_StefanS_> great, I will try it out.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you there?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: fade time..
* _StefanS_ is so tired of those MacOS vs. Linux desktop articles..
<fdoving> _StefanS_: if you're still curious here are some pics: http://frode.kde.no/work/
<_StefanS_> fdoving: holy cow.. thats long way down. You will surely hit a tree though :)
<fdoving> yep, i'm uploading a few new ones too.
<fdoving> i need to go watch the last part of some crime-tv-show. bbl.
<mcquaid> is there any word on when 3.92 will hit feisty backports?  it's stil 3.91
<ScottK> 3.92 what?
<mcquaid> Here says it's released http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<mcquaid> the kde4 beta
<ScottK> Ah.
* ScottK looks at Riddell to see if he's going to do it.
<mcquaid> it does mention some are still compiling
<mhb> ScottK: don't look at him, for your own good :o)
<ScottK> Heh.
<mhb> mcquaid: unfortunately, there's little we can do
<mhb> mcquaid: the sources are in backports, but the Ubuntu backports building system is very slow
<ScottK> mhb: It's the same buildd's for backports.
<mhb> ScottK: I'm not sure what you mean and how do I contradict it.
<ScottK> OK.  It sounded to me like you were saying there were separate build systems for backports and there aren't.
<ScottK> Feisy-backports get built on the same build systems used for regular Feisty updates/security stuff.
<ScottK> Maybe I misunderstood.
<mhb> ScottK: you probably did :o) I didn't want to go into much detail, I'm just saying that packages are not our fault. It's the build system that is slow.
<Riddell> ScottK: doing what?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's been doing itself for the last three days, it's just very slow
<ScottK> SUre.
<Riddell> same buildds, but lower priority
<ScottK> Ah.
<mhb> Riddell: you could perhaps put the information in the /topic
<Riddell> go ahead :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: did you fix that nspluginviewer?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: or get any further..
<fdoving> _StefanS_: got some more info, riddell pointed me to the novell bugzilla, https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=294385 - i'll wait for them.
<ubotu> Novell bug 294385 in KDE "nspluginviewer block konqueror and takes 100% CPU" [Critical,Assigned] 
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i also poked seb128 about it, he is not convinced it's a gtk/glib bug. so i'll just adblock *.swf for now.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: seems like he's right, maybe the answer is inside openoffice.org-gtk
<fdoving> might be.
<fdoving> Get:2 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main openoffice.org 2.2.1-5ubuntu3 (tar) [235MB] 
<fdoving> that's a nice source-package to downlaod.
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> I'll grab it
<fdoving> i'll get lost in that code.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:mhb] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 Feisty packages are building, stay tuned
<_StefanS_> mhb: did you test that fade from Tonio_ ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: last time I checked, he didn't have any amd64 packages ready
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh yep, that was it.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I bet openoffice.org-gtk just uses some older glib's instead of the system ones.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: nah.. you think?
<mhb> _StefanS_: I won't be able to do anything this weekend
<_StefanS_> fdoving: why would everything else still be borked ? :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I almost have the source now
<fdoving> maybe they use things the proper way, while nspluginviewer does something wrong, which just happened to work before.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm well the novell link you gave me suggests its the api that dont work when its used.. but I need to see that gtk thingy for OOo first
<_StefanS_> done now.
<fdoving> try to find some gtk/glib related things in kdebase/nsplugins - i didn't find much.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: nope, but just the same bug as OOo + acroread
<fdoving> yep.
<_StefanS_> uhm trying to figure out that packaging for gtk.
<fdoving> i'll fetch that source package too.. to a remote server.
<fdoving> my 2Mbit adsl could need an upgrade :)
<_StefanS_> yes indeed :)
<fdoving> woha, 75MB diff.
<fdoving> glad i don't deal with oo.o often.
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> it took a few seconds to apply ;)
<fdoving> do you figure it out?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: check this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/128736 (bottom)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128736 in acroread "[gutsy]  acroread fails to start, with GTK error" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<_StefanS_> fdoving: might be a simple diff of those two packages to solve it
<fdoving> it's not that simple.
<fdoving> gtk 2.11.6 works nicely if it's built with glib 2.13.5, but not glib 2.13.7
<_StefanS_> so the dependency for gtk+2.0 2.11.5-1ubuntu1 is glib 2.13.5 I imagine
<fdoving> not sure where the api breaks, but i could just fine build gtk+2.0 2.11.6 with glib 2.13.5
<_StefanS_> hmm lets diff those two glib's
<_StefanS_> see what we can find
<_StefanS_> cant be much of a change
<fdoving> i like that you can drop urls into konsole and select 'cp' to download the file.
<_StefanS_> yups
<_StefanS_> if you download the source manually but in apt format, how to you trigger that diff thing that normally goes on ?
<_StefanS_> cant remember it
<fdoving> dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<_StefanS_> ah yep :) thnx
<_StefanS_> ah well, I gotta sleep.
<_StefanS_> see you tomorrow.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-04
<fdoving> so, i'm building glib, again.
<nixternal> having fun yet?
<fdoving> this time i'm sure i'll make it work.
<fdoving> (again).
<mhb> manchicken: ooh, adept offered me to resolve a problem ... and then crashed.
<manchicken> Really?  Got a stack trace or a use case?
<mhb> manchicken: well, I'll file a bug later.
<manchicken> Sweet.  Thanks.
<mhb> manchicken: I'm pretty busy fixing my own code (which triggered this)
<manchicken> I'll take care of it when I get a chance.
<mhb> manchicken: thanks!
<fdoving> manchicken: know c/gtk/glib ?
<manchicken> fdoving: a bit.
<manchicken> What's up?
<manchicken> I know C :)
<manchicken> GTK and glib are just libraries :)
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/p/WjMjJ474.html
<fdoving> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=294385
<ubotu> Novell bug 294385 in KDE "nspluginviewer block konqueror and takes 100% CPU" [Critical,Assigned] 
<fdoving> i think https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=294385#c19 is the most usefull comment.
<fdoving> the rafb-paste is the function with the not-exiting loop-
<fdoving> line 13-15
<fdoving> any idea why?
<fdoving> it's all in the glib2.0 source package.
<fdoving> in glib/gthread.c, ~ line 214
<fdoving> gutsy that is.
<fdoving> i'm stuck.
<fdoving> and #gtk+ on irc.gimp.org went silent after i asked about it.
<manchicken> Kinda looks like you've got an iterator and not a value...
<manchicken> Or something like that...
<manchicken> Wait, nevermind.
<manchicken> the value_location and the data pointer are at the same location.
<manchicken> Sorry, I'm kinda clueless on that one....
<fdoving> yeah, me too. thanks for trying. :)
<manchicken> I'd just try to watch it as it walks through the loop.
<fdoving> i'll justr ty to ingore it till the novell hackers sort it out.
<fdoving> nite.
<mhb> ooh, configurability
<mhb> simple question: why do we have Konqueror Tabs always on?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> guys on Digg just assume that if someone mentions linux and KDE they mean Kubuntu
<nixternal> interesting...OOo works fine on my Ubuntu box, but not my Kubuntu box
<DaSkreech> the only reason I put up with OOo is cause I decided I want kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> great will be the day we ship with Koffice
<nixternal> woohoo
<DaSkreech> Do we have a set of requirements for that btw?
<nixternal> http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/
<nixternal> there are a lot of Main merges yet...
<nixternal> for KOffice?
<nixternal> there was a spec when imbrandon presented it at UDS Mt. View
<nixternal> other than that, I don't know
<nixternal> I would probably guess KDE 4 and KOffice 2 possibly
<nixternal> as it stands, I am not a huge fan of KOffice 1.x
<ScottK> Until KOffice can deal with MS Office formats reasonably well, there's no way we'll switch.
<ScottK> Hey there nixternal.
<nixternal> well howdy
<nixternal> how goes the east coast this evening?
<ScottK> Reasonably well.
<nixternal> it has finally cooled down here this evening
<ScottK> I had a customer (a ~20 person company) that was giving my service a try for the last couple of weeks go from one account to 6 today.
<nixternal> rock on!
<ScottK> Basically all the offsite employees
<nixternal> Ghostscript has been released..the new version, awaiting a core-dev :)
<ScottK> He's sick and tired of having to figure out unique ISP configs for each one and then having mail get lost in spam filters because the ISP MTAs are blacklisted.
<ScottK> I'm wondering about this http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS2396922192.html
<nixternal> it is looking pretty cool..I grabbed the beta to check out..I was impressed
<nixternal> lets see..the last time I used Project, was probably 1998/1999
<ScottK> Can we get it packaged for Gutsy?
<nixternal> yup...sabdfl will want that I am sure
<nixternal> sabdfl has done some stuff when them I guess since he was intereviewed/asked about it
<nixternal> I seen a planet link I think...
<ScottK> I wonder who's working on it....
<nixternal> you!
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> and qt-jambi
<ScottK> Well I was thinking me until I figured out it was a Java thing and I fled in terror.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> java is good stuff..it is getting better
<nixternal> I just took a java class and it was rather enjoyable actually
<ScottK> Yeah, but you like Vista, so I consider the source.
<nixternal> I am glad I kept an open mind going into it
<nixternal> how could I like something I have never used?
<ScottK> Well my experience
<ScottK> with java apps has been they are slow and annoying.
* ScottK was kidding about the Vista.
<nixternal> no you weren't..that damn Hobbsee and crimsun
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Of course I also bitch about LP being slow and annoying
<ScottK> but that's because it is.
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> ScottK: I know that's why we ship the Koffice Databse. It's the one that best handles Access
<ScottK> That would be a good reason.
<DaSkreech> That sucks :(
<ScottK> ?
<DaSkreech> choosing open source software not based on features but how well it can open some propietary file made a few years ago
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Doesn't Gnome already have a Project ... ermm umm Project?
<nixternal> I have no clue...what is Gnome?
<nixternal> we don't ship kexi anymore
<DaSkreech> Wouldn't know I installed the whole Koffice suite and use it
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> all you have under office in gutsy is Kontact and the OOo stuff
<nixternal> they finally have OOo Draw in there
<ScottK> Well ALL of my customers use MS Office and we e-mail stuff back and forth.
<ScottK> Office file format compatibility is 100% essential for me.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Ping
<mhb> good afternoon to all
<Riddell> hi mhb
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell
<Riddell> g'day sheila
<Riddell> ooh, kde4base built on feisty
<Riddell> anyone want to test it out?
<nosrednaekim> I would love too.... but I can't DL it.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: why not?
<nosrednaekim> dial-up.
<nosrednaekim> I'll get it monday or tuesday though and test it out.
<Riddell> waa, not working in my chroot
<nosrednaekim> last time I tried updateing KDE4, kdelibs5 wouldn't even install
<apachelogger> nixternal: -(~/devel/deb/alpha/amarok2:$)-> ./snap_amarok2.rb
<apachelogger> ^_^
<nixternal> ooh
<Pali> hi, i have a problem with my webcam
<mhb> Pali: #kubuntu or #ubuntu is the place to ask
<Pali> ok
<lnxkde> I am downloading KDE4 beta 1 now :)
<Riddell> lnxkde: feisty or gutsy?
<lnxkde> feisty
<lnxkde> should I try in gusty?
<lnxkde> gusty with kde4?
<nixternal> Riddell: on the Kubuntu Keyboard spec, can you briefly explain "macros" and "one button key selection" so I can communicate it back to the kvkbd dev?
<Riddell> nixternal: try onboard
<Riddell> macros let you do series of key sequences with one key
<nixternal> he has an updated app with the resizing issue taken care of as well as the numeric pad layer functions
<nixternal> ahhh, OK
<nixternal> so the macros and the one button key selection go together then
<Hobbsee> [00:03]  <HerrK> i'm just wondering, since there are kubuntu packages out there, but no debian ones...
<Hobbsee> [00:04]  <ana> HerrK: kubuntu has a paid person to make the packages
<Hobbsee> [00:05]  <HerrK> i know, but Debian has the community ;)
<Riddell> one button is if you're stephen hawking and only have one way to press a button, so the keyboard has selections letters in a grid with a timed selection moving sideways then after a click downwards
<Hobbsee> that really makes me shudder.
<Hobbsee> and sigh
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hahah, ana said "you are the community" hahahahaha
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: question, I was looking through the listing for KDE4 and I see that package kde4libs it still at 3.80. is that no longer a dependency of KDE4?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it's kdelibs5 now
<nosrednaekim> ah ok.
<nosrednaekim> I guess since it got renamed, synaptic still shows the old kde4libs. Thanks.
<lnxkde> guys with this beta of kde will gusty be able to ship with kde4?
<Riddell> there will be a kde 4 CD
<lnxkde> nice :)
<lnxkde> now I am starting to cry
<Riddell> why?
<lnxkde> because Is the most important thing I have been waiting for the last 6 months
<lnxkde> na just kidding
<nixternal> haha, you aren't kidding..you really are crying :)
<lnxkde> :p
<nixternal> tears of joy!
<Riddell> lnxkde: have you got it working?
<lnxkde> Riddell, kde4?
<Riddell> yes
<lnxkde> downloading it at 200k at sec right now
<Riddell> ok
<lnxkde> IK moved from cable to dsl in my home and my dsl modem havent gotten home yet so I have to download my things at work ....
<lnxkde> 2 weeks without Internet at home is like hell there....
<nixternal> ryanakca: did we approve your vacation request? :D
<ryanakca> nixternal: nah
<nixternal> then you don't get to go on vacation!
<nixternal> now get back to hackin' :)
<ryanakca> hehe
<nixternal> OK, you can go camping, but our only request is this....we want a great picture with something Kubuntu or KDE in it
* ryanakca grumbles about it all being his dad's fault
<ryanakca> Eh, sure :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that they view that kubuntu doesnt have a community - that it's an either/or
<nixternal> we need a good environmental picture for upcoming releases
* ryanakca brings his kubuntu stickers and some blue markers
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I think Kubuntu actually has a larger KDE community than Debian...or am I not seeing the bigger picture?
<nosrednaekim> where do they say Kubuntu doesn't have a comunity?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it probably does. j ust ana's attitude
* ryanakca gone
* nosrednaekim gets his fighting attitude on
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: they infer it
<nixternal> have fun ryanakca
<nixternal> be safe, and watch out for Bears
<lnxkde> lets kick ana's  )(&^$#)(^$#
<nixternal> the Chicago Bears
<ryanakca> nixternal: cheers :D
<toma> Hobbsee: that's the reason i'm not there much anymore
<nosrednaekim> where?
<Hobbsee> toma: ah, right.
<nixternal> another thing that HerrK doesn't realise, he is using KVirc in Debian, and it hasn't had the security patches installed yet either :)
<nixternal> jeesh, I love when authors don't do the make -f Makefile.* to create configure
<lnxkde> KDE4 here
<nixternal> and, how do you like it?
* nixternal needs to hurry up and update his SVN checkout already
<lnxkde> nice so far
<lnxkde> need the theme
<lnxkde> needs*
<lnxkde> look like I can live here exept for the lack of the system tray
<Riddell> sigh, I don't know if he tested feisty
<nixternal> Riddell: he said feisty quite a few lines up when you first questioned him
<Riddell> oh, did I miss that?
<Riddell> so he did
<Riddell> groovy, lets put this thing on the front page then
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:mhb] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<fdoving> hi all.
<fdoving> congrats to the buildds on the kde4 compile :)
<fdoving> and buhu to automatix after mjg59s quick review.
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> I'm glad he did the review.  I looked at the source and if anything he was kind.
<fdoving> nixternal: if you're interessted in what change in glib made nspluginviewer stop working, it's this: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65041
<fdoving> FYI.
<ubotu> Gnome bug 65041 in gobject "_get_type() functions aren't thread safe" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<nixternal> good find!
<nixternal> new kvkbd (0.4) uploaded
<nixternal> numpad layer added and now resizable
<apachelogger> nixternal: I just need to port the docbook fechting from old amarok release script and then I can start packaging :D
<apachelogger> translations are already properly fetched and included into cmakelists
* apachelogger wanders off to dinner
<nosrednaekim> heh, guys, with your help, i'll beat my gentooized brother to having amarok. :)
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: hm... how is that supposed to work out?
<nosrednaekim> oh, I  thought you guys were working on packaging amarok 2.0
<apachelogger> well, yes
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> we have an advantage over gentoo... diego (their maintainer) is not going to release an amarok snapshot unless I provide an official tarball ^_^
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> apachelogger: ouch! so you can pwn genwho if you want ey? :)
<apachelogger> it's an advantage to be the release dictator ;-)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually screw the docs, KDE doesn't know how to manage them in 4.x yet
* apachelogger starts packaging
<nixternal> hey, watch what you are saying about the docs :)
* nixternal sets a blocking bit in KHC for KDE 4 against Amarok (urlredirect->itunes.com)
<nixternal> muhahah
<nixternal> actually, that wouldn't be as fun, maybe I will link it to Media Player Help at MS.DOH
<lnxkde> :s
<DaSkreech> :-|
<fdoving> DaSkreech: you pinged some hours ago?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Yeah I was just  thinking about that :)
<DaSkreech> compile finished? :-)
<fdoving> nah, failed. and i didn't investigate.
<DaSkreech> Dag nab it
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: sup
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Me finally
<lnxkde> ?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: ?? finally what?
<DaSkreech> Is up :-)
<stdin> Riddell: is network-manager-kde supposed to replace knetworkmanager (in kubuntu-desktop)?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: lol
<Riddell> stdin: it's the same thing, tonio swapped round the package names
<Riddell> so yes, it should have a replaces
<stdin> aptitude and apt don't want to remove knetworkmanager in favour or it tho
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you have a moment for a spot of archive admin work?
<ScottK> lighttpd 1.4.11-3ubuntu3.2 has been a pending SRU for a very long time and it's just got it's 2nd upcheck.  We've got a pending security update we're working for lighttpd and if we could get this pubilshed, we'd only have to do 3, not 4 versions....
<Riddell> ScottK: bug number?
<ScottK> Bug #68401
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68401 in lighttpd "Cannot remove the lighttpd pkg from Edgy Eft" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68401
<ScottK> Sorry I forgot that.
<fabo> Riddell: do you see any rationale for splitting kde4 plugin for designer ?
<fabo> in another package, indeed ;)
<Riddell> not really
<Riddell> ScottK: but with you shortly
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> s/but/be/
<ScottK> I guessed.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok, so what do you want me to do?
<ScottK> Publish the SRU now that we have two upchecks.
<ScottK> to dapper-updates
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how I do that
<ScottK> I understand there's some magic ability to copy stuff from *-proposed to *-updates, but I've no idea how one does it.
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be documented and nobody is awake to tell me
<Riddell> ScottK: please upload to -updates and give me the debdiff between -proposed and -updates
<Riddell> just add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> I should be able to let it through
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do that.
<ScottK> It's been quite a while since I built anything for dapper, so it'll take me a bit to update my pbuilder.
<Riddell> ScottK: it shouldn't need to be run through pbuilder, just make sure the debdiff has no changes except changelog
<Riddell> although it wouldn't hurt
<ScottK> There've been a number of dapper updates since that SRU was built, so I'd feel better test building it first.
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded and the debdiff is in the bug.
<ScottK> Bug #68401
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68401 in lighttpd "Cannot remove the lighttpd pkg from Edgy Eft" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68401
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Cool.  Riddell: Thanks.
<LaserJock> has anybody tried kde4edu yet?
<nixternal> for edubuntu or in general?
<LaserJock> in general
<nixternal> ya, my daughter uses it
<LaserJock> I was thinking of giving it a whirl, it'll be important for Edubuntu in the future I imagine ;-)
<nixternal> it is pretty good...there are some decent apps there that my x says my daughter uses quite frequently
<nixternal> and not imbrandon's favorite, mr. potatoe head either :)
<ScottK> LaserJock: If I report a MOTU relevant LP bug and they milestone it right away, there's no need to bug you with adding it to your list, is there?
<nixternal> leaves LaserJocky alone, he is on vacation :)
<ScottK> I'm finding report a bug, sit in #Launchpad and wait for it to scroll by, and then jump in on the conversation about it works pretty well.
<LaserJock> ScottK: well, not particularly, but it might help me keep track. What's the number?
<ScottK> Well he said he still wanted inputs on his bug list and I don't want to "bug" him with stuff he doesn't want.
* ScottK looks.
<LaserJock> ScottK: don't worry I have to worry about nixternal more than you ;-)
<nixternal> oh really now
<LaserJock> hehe
<ScottK> Bug 130220 Bug 130222
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130220 in launchpad "LP marks bugs fix released multiple times and sends multiple mails when a bug number appears in more than one .changes file" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130222 in malone "Update notification mail "From" the reporter is sent when LP closes a bug from changelog." [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130222
<ScottK> Just remember my LP motto: "Since it's not Free, the least I can do is complain a lot."
<LaserJock> ScottK: heah, I have no problem with that ;-)
<LaserJock> nixternal: so I was reading http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<LaserJock> can I put those exports in my .bashrc?
<LaserJock> or will that mess up KDE3
<nixternal> it would mess up kde3
<LaserJock> alright, that's what I was kinda thinking
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-05
<LaserJock> ok, I'm confused. What's the difference between kde4libs and kdelibs5?
<mhb> LaserJock: kde4libs doesn't exist
<LaserJock> mhb: hmm, interesting, I wonder why synaptic is showing it to me then
<stdin> update your package list? it was the old name for it
<LaserJock> interesting, it just deps on kdelibs5
<LaserJock> must be a transitional package
<LaserJock> that's kinda confusing
<mhb> LaserJock: there's no such package in my repos
<LaserJock> mhb: feisty universe
<mhb> LaserJock: ah, feisty. Well, it's not in gutsy anymore.
<LaserJock> why was it renamed? it seem quite inconsistent when everything else seems to be kde4* and I would at least expect it to be kdelib4
<mhb> LaserJock: it's totally confusing, I'm saying that all the time.
<mhb> LaserJock: there was the debian package kdelibs4, which contained kde3 libraries ... so they just ++ it.
<LaserJock> blah :-)
<mhb> LaserJock: silly, I know. The best thing you can do is tell your opinion to Riddell or some other maintainer involved with kde4.
<LaserJock> I just wondered what the reasoning was, I figured it must be something like that
<LaserJock> alrighty, installing now, we'll see what all this KDE4 stuff is all about ;-)
<mhb> LaserJock: about being unstable, mainly :o)
<LaserJock> heh, well I only have a few apps I'm interested in
<LaserJock> I'll be running it in Gnome, so we'll see
<LaserJock> I don't mind some stability
<LaserJock> geeze, kdelib5 is almost 100MB
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> yo yo
<bddebian> Hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How goes?
<bddebian> Fair to midland thanks. You?
<mhb> manchicken|away: remember when I sent you the suggestion on how the adept-batch caption should be called?
<manchicken> mhb: Yeah, I haven't been able to get that done yet.
<DaSkreech> Wheee
<DaSkreech> Lots of work to be done on kss
<TheInfinity> hmm ...
<TheInfinity> knetworkmanager does not like me :(
<Hobbsee> oh, i've just had a thought
<ScottK2> Uh oh.
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager seems to hate unencrypted networks, with ipw2945 cards.
<ScottK2> ;-)
<Hobbsee> there's a bug on it
<ScottK2> Yes.
<Hobbsee> so *that's* why i always have to use the old manual method while at uni
<ScottK2> That would make sense.
<TheInfinity> knetworkmanager does not like my ethernet adaper at all :/
<TheInfinity> he does not even show my rj45 lan
* ScottK2 thought you were going to say we call it a security feature and move on.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: heh :)
<ScottK2> It works fine with my D-Link DWL-G650 rev C2.
<Hobbsee> no, it seems to be a ipw3945 thing
<Hobbsee> and those are nice cards (the dlinks)
<mhb> manchicken_: adept_notifier is in reality adept_notifier_and_also_apport_handler ?
<mhb> manchicken_: now I didn't know that
<fdoving> mhb: how is your grub-config-project going?
<fdoving> hi btw. :)
<mhb> fdoving: hi, xerosis (who's not here atm) took over it because I am pretty busy with SoC this summer... but I haven't heard from him lately
<mhb> fdoving: I'll ask him
<fdoving> ok, just curious. jhutchins suggested we should have such a tool and your project came to mind. :)
<mhb> fdoving: hmm, xerosis hasn't done much with it in the last few weeks
<fdoving> ok.
<mhb> fdoving: OTOH, one of the SoCers is developing a similar tool for Ubuntu and I gave him a backend I created, so I wonder if we could merge it back and create a quick frontend for it
<fdoving> that would be cool.
<mhb> LaserJock should be mentoring him, I'll ask him when he's around
<mhb> manchicken__: has one of you manchickens noticed my question or did I ask in a bad time?
<nixternal> howdy people!
<mhb> howdy nixternal
<nixternal> I slept way to long
<nixternal> I shut the blinds in the room so the sun wouldn't wake me, and I did close to 12 hours of sleep
<mhb> nixternal: you slept all the way to Long?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> usually I am a 6 or 7 hour sleeper...but I caught up on some sleep from Friday night I guess
<mhb> nixternal: by the way, about Konqueror tricks: do you happen to know why Kubuntu's Konqueror always displays the tab bar?
<mhb> nixternal: all the other browsers hide it if there's just one window
<nixternal> I believe we make that a default
<nixternal> I am not 100% positive though...maybe KDE makes that a default
<mhb> nixternal: well, I wanted to know the rationale
<nixternal> if I use other browsers, I change it to mock konqui
<mhb> nixternal: I prefer the tab bar to be hidden so there's more space for content when I have only one tab open... I may be the only person in the world, though :o)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I guess I have just gotten used to it
<nixternal> how do you change the resolution of the KDM window?
<ScottK> Riddell: I noticed that lighttpd 1.4.11-3ubuntu3.2 is still sitting in dapper-proposed even after you released lighttpd 1.4.11-3ubuntu3.3 to dapper-updates.  Dunno if that needs cleanup or not, but thought I'd mention it just in case.
<mhb> nixternal: you mean the background one?
<nixternal> well the resolution at the login screen is what I need to change
<nixternal> it is huge right now
<mhb> not sure
<nixternal> it needs to be at 1440x900...i thought you could do it in kcontrol as I know I have done it before..but I cannot remember
<mhb> ryanakca played with kdm some time back but he's on vacation now
<nixternal> campin' with the bears
<ScottK> nixternal: I thought it was "da Bears" where you are?
<Riddell> ScottK: it can just stay there
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.
<fdoving> nixternal: i belive kdm will just use what is your default X resolution. if you change it with randr or something when you login that won't affect kdm.
<nixternal> I changed it with System Settings and it didn't change..there is probably something stuck
<manchicken> mhb: I didn't know about the apport support.
<manchicken> That's interesting.
<nixternal> anyone familiar with ksensors and/or hddtemp?
<mhb> ScottK: that guy you're dealing with on bug tracker probably encountered an amd64 adept breakage
<ScottK> AH.
<mhb> ScottK: because that's what has happened to me & nixternal today
<ScottK> Is it fixed?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> FTBS
<ScottK> Argh.
<mhb> 23:02 < Riddell> pitti: could you give back adept on amd64, libept should be installable now
<mhb> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> But it hasn't happened yet?
<mhb> ScottK: not yet, I'm afraid
<ScottK> ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8699343/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.adept_2.1.3ubuntu4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<ScottK> I'm now confused.
<ScottK> LP seems to think it's built.
<mhb> 23:01 < Riddell> "gutsy amd64  Failed to build"  do you have an amd64 mhb?
<mhb> ^^ jr said it wasn't, at least it seems so to me
<Riddell> ScottK: it's just been (re)built
<Riddell> should be in the archives soonish
<ScottK> Cool.
<nixternal> not, cool!
<nixternal> GROOVY!
<nixternal> ;)
<mhb> anyone here ready for some testing?
* nixternal is always ready
<mhb> nixternal: if you could check out https://code.launchpad.net/~martin.bohm/restricted-manager/k-r-m , debuild it, install it and try it, that'd be groovy
<nixternal> roger that
<mhb> nixternal: unfortunately it needs adept to install :o(
<nixternal> I will do it on my 32bit box
<nixternal> well if I build it I can use trusty ol' cli
<nixternal> fetching it now
<mhb> nixternal: it needs to be tested extensively, because if it gets uploaded tomorrow it might be one of the highlights for the next tribe
<mhb> nixternal: err, intesively :o)
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> howdy imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya nix
<nixternal> how goeth the life?
<imbrandon> brb , got some server issues to work on, bbiab
<nixternal> ooh fun
<imbrandon> good good, just a busy night
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> brb
<nixternal> roger dodger
<imbrandon> nixternal, know of a decient cpu-z replacement ( and no i dont mean "cat /proc/cpuinfo" is good nuff ) full GUI etc etc etc
* imbrandon goes to google
<nixternal> KSensors
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> might be more than you want
<imbrandon> nah, even more, i might just have to clobber a python-qt/kde app togather as a proof of concept
<imbrandon> all the info is there its just spread out in /proc/* and other places
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> imbrandon: funny you say that, I was going to start working on one similar
<nixternal> isn't cpu-z a windows only app? or is that what you are looking for?
<imbrandon> nice, go for it, i'll test and maybe code a line or two if i get an itch, i really dont have the time to put into it
<imbrandon> yea its a windows only app, but i want it for (k)ubuntu
<imbrandon> should be simple, all the same info is explosed somewhere in the proc tree, it just needs to be gui-ified
<nixternal> I will have to isntall it on Windows and check it out...create a gui that is similar and then rock from there
<nixternal> KSensors is about the closest thing that I know of right now
<imbrandon> there is probably screenshots somewhere, its a simple 2 or 3 tab app with no interaction
<nixternal> KSensors is a dupe of Motherboard Monitor if you remember that
<imbrandon> you only run it and it outputs comp info to the screen, like windows device manager for your motherboard and cpu on crack
<nixternal> ahh
<imbrandon> ok, sorry , got to run, back in a bit
<nixternal> oh ya, I remember cpu-z
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, someone kde-apps has written one with kommander I believe
<imbrandon> nixternal, ahh yea, here we go, just like this ( and the other tabs ) http://news.softpedia.com/images/reviews/large/CPU-Z_01large.png
<nixternal> haha, that is what I am reading right now
<imbrandon> cool, i'll dig on kde-apps later
<nixternal> ScottK: remember we were talking about project yesterday or what not? well the other app I was trying to think of was TaskJuggler...it is very similar as well...very nice app
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-28
<apachelogger> SolarWar: there you got 2 reviews ;-)
<SolarWar> yay :)
<SolarWar> hey apachelogger the complete GPL is in the COPYING file, perhaps you didnt see it ?
<SolarWar> this is with respect to your last comment
<SolarWar> apachelogger, and is this (http://rafb.net/p/hMjW8D47.html) acceptable for each source file?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: Uploaded to REVU bug 252388 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252388 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasmoid-teacooker" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252388
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: are you away?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: is this ok as I done it?
<nixternal> yo yo
<Wubbbi> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker
<JontheEchidna> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: yup, now you poke somebody to revu
 * nixternal hides when the word 'revu' is spoken
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: like riddell?
<JontheEchidna> nah
<JontheEchidna> an motu
<nixternal> ya, any MOTU can do a revu for you
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: will this upload automatic or do I need to call someone?
<JontheEchidna> once 2 motus say the package is good one of them will upload it to universe
<JontheEchidna> actually, it'll be uploaded to a queue, and if the program's licensing and stuff checks out, it'll get uploaded
<JontheEchidna> all you have to worry about is appeasing the motus ;)
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> Why in universe and not Main?
<JontheEchidna> btw, you don't really need to include anything other than "initial release LP: whatever" in the changelog for the initial release
<JontheEchidna> universe is for community software
<Wubbbi> ohhh  ok
<JontheEchidna> main is for core software like KDE itself
<JontheEchidna> MOTU stands for "Masters of the Universe"
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: that calls good xD
<JontheEchidna> since they maintain the universe repo
<Wubbbi> Well my part is done, and I think I Have done a good job :D
<Wubbbi> Thx for your help :D
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: I'll give some feedback for you to look at tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> get some sleep man
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> It's 2:40 AM ... and I get sleep now xD I dont know but its like I have drunken much coffe xD
<Wubbbi> Uhhh debian etch updated to r4 :D NICE xD
<nixternal> stupid arse revu, only has me listed as a Contributor when i am the damn REVU Coordinator
<Wubbbi> nixternal: OMG! my fault. I forgott to edit
<Wubbbi> is it possible to edit my uploaded files? xD
<nixternal> hehe, was just gonna tell you that I left a comment since that is all I could do
<nixternal> Wubbbi: just edit and reupload..it will get overwritten
<Wubbbi> ok :) sorry ^^
<nixternal> no prob, the reason I caught that is because I got nailed with it in the past :)
<JontheEchidna> I left a comment too
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: where did you find the name of the guy?
<JontheEchidna> In the .cpp file
<JontheEchidna> he didn't give a real name there as far as I saw
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: what do you mean with "Lines 14 and 15 (The description) of debian/copyright are over 80 characters long. Please split it up a bit." ???
<JontheEchidna> The package description
<Wubbbi> ahhh xD
<JontheEchidna> The longest we want the lines is 80 characters wide
<Wubbbi> done done done ... :D better?
<Wubbbi> nixternal: I Have uploaded it ( The fixed version )
<JontheEchidna> Have to wait until revu catches up. ;)
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> this will done every 5 Minutes?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know exactly how long it takes
<Wubbbi> ok it is done
<Wubbbi> take a look :D
<JontheEchidna> ooh, new revu is nice and fast
<Wubbbi> xD
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: the package isn't including the source
<JontheEchidna> the tarball
<Wubbbi> oO what?
<JontheEchidna> the file you extract the program's source from isn't included
<JontheEchidna> could you pastebin the output of debuild -S -sa to pastebin?
<Wubbbi> UHHHHHHH
<Wubbbi> -S -sa?
<Wubbbi> I just done -S xD
<JontheEchidna> -sa is "include original source"
<JontheEchidna> heh, that's probably why it's failing
<JontheEchidna> well, giving an error
 * Wubbbi slap his self
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> ok new version uploaded ... lets wait :D
<Wubbbi> Let's drink tea and wait xD
<Wubbbi> now it take more time :/
<JontheEchidna> there it is
<JontheEchidna> still no original source
<JontheEchidna> could you pastebin the output of debuild -S -sa to pastebin?
<JontheEchidna> and the name of the tar.gz file the source came in
<Wubbbi> here
<Wubbbi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31103/
<JontheEchidna> dpkg-source: Warnung: unbekanntes Informationsfeld »Http« in den Eingabedateien in allgemeiner Abschnitt der Steuer-Infodatei
<JontheEchidna> dpkg-source: Warnung: source directory './TeaCooker' is not <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> 'plasmoid-teacooker-0.2.0'
<JontheEchidna> oops, only meant to paste the second line
<Wubbbi> that means?
<Wubbbi> how to fix?
<Wubbbi> gello?
<Wubbbi> hello
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> sorry had to go do something quick
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> k np
<JontheEchidna> the directory has to be named plasmoid-teacooker-0.2.0
<Wubbbi> in?
<JontheEchidna> the source directory
<Wubbbi> control?
<JontheEchidna> no
<JontheEchidna> the actual directory
<JontheEchidna> that houses all the folders and plasmoid sources
<JontheEchidna> the folder called "TeaCooker"
<Wubbbi> I dont understand ... In the TeaCooker Filder?
<Wubbbi> Folder
<JontheEchidna> the TeaCooker folder should be named plasmoid-teacooker-0.2.0
<Wubbbi> ahhhhh xD
<Wubbbi> now understand xD
<JontheEchidna> and TeaCooker.tar.gz should be named plasmoid-teacooker_0.2.0.orig.tar.gz
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> done ... lets wait again :)
<Wubbbi> there it is ;)
<JontheEchidna> yay, that's better
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> any suggestions?
<JontheEchidna> There is still the issue with the copyright name
<Wubbbi> oO
<Wubbbi> what isseu?
<JontheEchidna> oh, nvm
<Wubbbi> issue
<Wubbbi> nvm?
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<JontheEchidna> anybody know where the pyqt/pykde plugins for designer-qt4 are installed?
<Wubbbi> ohhh ok :) Is this ok like this?
<JontheEchidna> I think it's ok
<JontheEchidna> you might want to poke vorian and apachelogger so they can look it over and advocate it
<JontheEchidna> ...and visternal needs to get his revu-coordinator rights fixed
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: is sleeping ( Its 3:32 am ) xD and vorian ... I dont know are you online?
<JontheEchidna> might have to wait until tomorrow
<Wubbbi> yes
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: who ist visternal? xD you mean nixternal
<Wubbbi> ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's how we tease him
<JontheEchidna> since he's a vista lover
<Wubbbi> nixternal: Is this ok like this? :)
<JontheEchidna> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Wubbbi> LOL! xD
<Wubbbi> what about making a package of this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Qalculate?content=84618 Or allready done?
<JontheEchidna> somebody's doing it
<JontheEchidna> it's even on revu
<Wubbbi> ahh ok :)
<Wubbbi> Well I will go to bed now. goodnight and see you tomorow
<Wubbbi> ;)
<JontheEchidna> good night all
<vorian> evening
<Wubbbi> Hello :) I'm Waked up :)
<Riddell> happy Monday
 * Jucato grumbles about always being lost and disoriented during mondays... :/
<Wubbbi> Riddell: hello :D
<Nightrose> morning Riddell :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ping
<Jucato> moin Wubbbi, Riddell, Nightrose (pokemon!!!)
<Nightrose> :P
<Wubbbi> lol ... pokemon ... xD
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: what kind of Pokemon are you?
<Nightrose> *shrug*
<Nightrose> don't know them well enough
<Jucato> a cute one, definitely
<Nightrose> Jucato will tell you
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> I'm still trying to figure it out though
 * jpds thinks Jucato has had too many video games.
<Wubbbi> lol
<Jucato> jpds: ironically, I have only played the pokemon games very slightly :)
<Jucato> Nightrose: do you like/dislike cats?
<Wubbbi> jpds: the problem with REVU is solved ;) AND ... I have uploaded it succesfull :D http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker
<Jucato> (semi-random question)
<jpds> Wubbbi: Yay.
 * Riddell cheers at http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu.php
<Nightrose> Jucato: love them
 * Nightrose waits for page to load
<Jucato> Nightrose: then I have the perfect pokemon :)
<Wubbbi> jpds: yesturasy ( Today ) At 3:30 AM -_- xD
 * Jucato waits for the page to load too
<jpds> Wubbbi: You'll get that a lot around here.
<Wubbbi> yesterday
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> And If I update this to a new Upstream Releas, so I need to Upload it by REVU?
<Nightrose> damn you Riddell ;-)   that page takes ages to load
<Nightrose> what is it?
<Jucato> hehe
<Nightrose> woahhh Riddell
<Nightrose> congratulations
<Jucato> t3h awesome!!!
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/utu.html
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose hands Riddell some cookies
<Jucato> congrats Riddell
<Nightrose> indeed
<jpds> Well, I made it to the top 100.
<Jucato> !cookies | Riddell
<ubottu> Riddell: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<jpds> congrats Riddell :)
<Jucato> bah.. not that :)
<Jucato> Nightrose: http://archives.bulbagarden.net/w/upload/8/8a/300Skitty.png btw
<Nightrose> hehe and Harald is #9
<Wubbbi> http://archives.bulbagarden.net/w/upload/8/8a/300Skitty.png HAHAHA xD Nightrose thats you!!! :D CUTE. :)
<Nightrose> *lol* Jucato
<Jucato> Nightrose: you know why I picked that? it cutely says "nya nya" or "nyi nyi"... sort of like your "nini" :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> oh and yes, it is so adorable :)
<pgquiles> in kopete 0.12 (kde 3.5.9), when I'm sent a custom emoticon and I right click on "Import emoticon", I receive an error about $HOME/.kde/share/emoticons/Default not existing :-?
<Riddell> pgquiles: I expect it's an upstream issue
<pgquiles> Riddell: ok
<pgquiles> Riddell: it's actually in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/203658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203658 in kopete "import emoticon broken in kopete when importing to the default emoticons" [Undecided,New]
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: are you online?
<Wubbbi> 2) Provide a watch file to catch new upstream versions.  ... how to do that? ... Just a /debian/xxx file call watch?
<apachelogger> <-- braindead
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: now I am
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pong
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hey :)   froscon - single room for the night from sunday to monday will be 43 euro i just got told :(   take it anyway?
<Nightrose> i really hope that is the final price then
 * apachelogger doesn't even know whether he can come at all -.-
<apachelogger> but if I do I probably want to sleep ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe well yea that is the thing
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> so what do i do? order the room or do you want to do it on yoour own when there?
<Nightrose> i assume there will be enough rooms sunday -> monday
<Nightrose> at least that was the case last year when sebas and me checked in there
 * apachelogger could sleep at the airport :P
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I guess latter is more reasonable, right?
<Nightrose> think so as well
<apachelogger> ok
<Nightrose> will do that then
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok die frage hat sich erledigt ^^
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy Riddell
<Jucato> yo nixternal
<Riddell> hmm, we could do with a Kubuntu version of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<apachelogger> hola nixternal
<nixternal> Riddell: it seems they aren't doing the typical "Release Notes" now?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, it's changed a bit
<Riddell> I'm not sure on the details
<apachelogger> cdbs makes packaging too easy
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: teacooker is way too good :P
<nixternal> Riddell: working on it now
<Riddell> ooh
<nixternal> what version of KDE 4 is currently in Intrepid?
<\sh> apachelogger: sput and I are doing an overnight rock and roll over cologne, bonn, st. augustin from sat to sun....
 * Jucato is undecided on ScottK's thread :/
<nixternal> !info kdebase-workspace intrepid
<\sh> apachelogger: during froscon that is
<ubottu> kdebase-workspace (source: kdebase-workspace): base workspace components from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 312 kB
<nixternal> that always works :)
<Jucato> (not always.. but yeah :P)
<apachelogger> \sh: that sounds frightening :P
<\sh> apachelogger: sat -> sun == socializing event + after 2 or 3 most people will need to sleep...but not the two of us, eventually bonsaikitten will stay awake too ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when do I have my talk, and what is the talk about?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: packaging - when is not decided yet - i am open for suggestions
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> hm, packaging
<apachelogger> omg what to talk about
<apachelogger> :S
<Nightrose> :P
<smarter> It's me or Adept is b0rken?
<smarter> crash after start
<apachelogger> smarter: intrepid?
<smarter> yep
<apachelogger> adept
<smarter> why?
<smarter> I need to test my patches, I've waited days to have an installable kdelibs and now it crashes :/
<\sh> "Packaging, the WTF of today" (WTF here: Will To Fight) (/me just have to annotate the meaning now, there are a lot)
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview/Kubuntu
<nixternal> the caveats section needs some filling in
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: meinst du dass es nicht mit Kde 4.0 kompartible ist?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: jo
<apachelogger> also, halte ich für unwarhscheinlich
<Wubbbi> ok also dann ab Kde 4.1
<Wubbbi> :)
<Wubbbi> so? "libplasma-dev (>= 4.1.0)"
 * nixternal gets ready for work
<Wubbbi> oder so libplasma-dev (>= 4.1) ... oder ist das egal?
<Jucato> bye nixternal
<smarter> so, does anyone know why Adept crashes on Intrepid?
<Wubbbi> smarter: This issue is know and wont fix, sice apedpt 3 is released
<Wubbbi> since = untill
<smarter> Wubbbi: you're sure that Adept3 will be released before intrepid?
<Wubbbi> smarter: I dont know ... Riddell told me
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: well upload done. Can you take a look please :)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: lat0rish
 * apachelogger needs to prepare kdepim for 4.1.0
<Wubbbi> lat0rish? oO whats that?
<Wubbbi> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker
<smarter> Wubbbi: later
<Riddell> smarter: I'm not sure, it's a troubling matter
<smarter> yep :/
<apachelogger> most probably due to konsole
<smarter> it crashes because the konsole part is not packaged?
<smarter> apachelogger: yep: #1  0x000000000043f894 in adept::CommitProgress::loadKonsole (this=0x7f70bd11cb20) at /build/buildd/adept-2.1.3ubuntu26/./adept/adept/commitprogress.cpp:90
<apachelogger> smarter: incompability I twould say :P
<smarter> ah, it loads the konsole/kde4 part?
<apachelogger> there is no konsole-kde3 in intrepid
<apachelogger> oh, right
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31258/
<apachelogger> happened when opening a web radio in konqueror
<apachelogger> or rather from konqueror
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> something like konqueror -> click -> amarok -> crash
<Wubbbi> ohhh ok
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: uploaded to new queue
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: thank you :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: when can I download my package via apt?
<apachelogger> not yet all
<apachelogger> an archive admin as to pass it through new first
<Wubbbi> and this will happen?
<apachelogger> whenever someone feels like it :P
<Wubbbi> xD
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: tomorrow is Riddell's archive admin days, so you might want to poke him tomorrow ;-)
<Wubbbi> good to know :)
<Wubbbi> What do you think about to make a package of this? Callin "Kde-sysinfo-new" ???
<Wubbbi> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+sysinfo+1.0?content=85668
<Wubbbi> *calling
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=85668&file1=85668-1.png&file2=85668-2.png&file3=&name=New+sysinfo+1.0&PHPSESSID=5e5e6c675fe9044ab470c7058335d4df
<Wubbbi> oe "Kde4-sysinfo-new"
<apachelogger> you would have to strip the non-free pictures
<Wubbbi> Are there any free INTEL/AMD/NVIDIA/ATI Pictures?
<Wubbbi> so I mean do they exist?
<Wubbbi> Well first of all let me DL the source and take a look :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not exactly free
<apachelogger> these are tardemarks
<apachelogger> *trade even
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: best to talk to Riddell about that stuff
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu
<Wubbbi> Riddell: are you here?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you might have a look at the debian dir, maybe it is of any use
 * apachelogger never finished the package
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: btw, I would go with kio-sysinfo for the name
<Wubbbi> are Tardemark licents not allowed in Universe?
<Wubbbi> I mean the hole programm is GPL
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: I think these logos don't go well with the debian free software guidelines
<Wubbbi> Hmmm ...
<Wubbbi> I can remove them. But then it doesen't look so nice :D
<apachelogger> freedom > looking nice
<apachelogger> why else would we have used KDE 3 :P
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: sorry das muss ich jetzt mal auf deusch fragen: Und wass ist, wenn ich diese symbole mit Hardware symbolen austausche? Also dann anstadt eine ATI logo z.B. eine grafikkarte?
<Wubbbi> Das selbe mit dem prozessor
<Wubbbi> etc.
<Wubbbi> naja ich fang einfach mal an ( mir ist eh langweilig ^^ )
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: müssen nur unter einer freien lizenz stehen
<apachelogger> ich glaub oxygen hat ein processor icon und auch eines das pcimäßig aussieht
<Wubbbi> ich lad mal die source von oxygen ;)
<Wubbbi> -_- die ubuntu server sind heute wieder sehr schnell
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: sind denn nur die firmenlogos unfrei oder auch die anderen dadrinne?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: weiß nit
<apachelogger> die firmen logos sind mir aufgefallen :P
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: aber der rest ist oxygen/crystalclear was man auf den screenshots sieht
<Wubbbi> ok ... dann hau ich jetzt erstmal die Firmen sachen raus und replace die mit schönen neuen :D
<Wubbbi> wenn die ubuntu server mal schneller machen (  45,4kB/s ) -.-
<Wubbbi> jtechidna: hello :)
<jtechidna> hi
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok the download finished and it seems, that there are nice ( usefull ) pictures ;)
<Wubbbi> hdd=system hdds= removeable?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: what do you mean?
<apachelogger> jpds: bug 194438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194438 in kmediafactory "8.04: Update to new KMediaFactory 0.6.0 for KDE4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194438
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ist hdd die echte ( also im system integrierte ) Festplatte und hdds die removeable?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: kommt das im kio-sysinfo source vor?
<Wubbbi> ja bei den bilder
<Wubbbi> einmal hdds und einmal hdd
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: *shrug* probieren
<Wubbbi> aber bei meiner source ... also den von kde-look
 * apachelogger ist kein hellseher :P
<Wubbbi> http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=85668&file1=85668-1.png&file2=85668-2.png&file3=&name=New+sysinfo+1.0&PHPSESSID=5e5e6c675fe9044ab470c7058335d4df bei dem da
<apachelogger> Riddell: please take a look at the debdiff attached to bug 234514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234514 in ktorrent-kde4 "New Upstream + package merge ktorrent 3.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234514
<Wubbbi> hmmm ... was kann ich den für die grafikkarte nehmen? da ist nix gescheites irgentwoe
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: steck nen usb stick an und schau ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: video-display vl?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: btw, ich hoffe dir ist bewusst, dass du das in debian/rules automatisieren musst ;-)
<Wubbbi> joa das bekomm ich schon hin ^^
<ryanakca> Any takers on website tasks? *points to the ML*
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ich hab gedacht audio-card oder? aber das sieht so 0815 aus xD
<apachelogger> ryanakca: the mail was so long I couldn't read it :P
<Wubbbi> hmm ok ich nehme video-display ;)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: up to you
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok the icons are now replaced
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you should make that a wiki page with short task introductions ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway
<Wubbbi> should i rename abou/suse to about/debian or about/ubuntu?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: sure, I'll get to it now :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you might want to steal emunkki from #rokymotion, he is doing the new amarok website and I guess with a bit of money we can get him to help us ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you really have to give me a context here :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: If you want to bribe him, feel free... but I'm broke :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: that mean?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: alternately we could lend him I guess
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about lending us emunkki?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: what about/suse?!?!
<apachelogger> I have no clue what that is does or looks like :P
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: a folder?
<Wubbbi> sysinfo/src/about/suse/images
<Wubbbi> thats the path to the icons. and it calls suse ... no good ;)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: I guess we just need ot add about/kubuntu replacing the stuff in there :P
<Wubbbi> done
<Wubbbi> add or rename to kubuntu?
<Wubbbi> this line is not good "    m_info[ OS_SYSTEM ] = readFromFile( "/etc/SuSE-release" ); "
<Wubbbi> kubuntu dont habe /etc/SuSE-release
<Wubbbi> habe xD ... have
<Wubbbi> what patch do the kubuntu-releas have?
<smarter> patch, patch :p
<Riddell> apachelogger: what am I looking for in bug 234514?  ktorrent  3.1.1 is already in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234514 in ktorrent-kde4 "New Upstream + package merge ktorrent 3.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234514
<smarter> you could use something like "Ubuntu" + system("lsb_release -s -r"); // pseudocode, probably wrong
<Wubbbi> smarter: path xD
<smarter> if my code worked, it would be "Ubuntu " + system("lsb_release -s -r"); even
<apachelogger> Riddell: 3.0.1 not 3.1.1
<Wubbbi>     m_info[ OS_SYSTEM ] = readFromFile( "Ubuntu " + system("lsb_release -s -r") ); like this?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: I think I have a patch for that in the old sysinfo
<Wubbbi> can you give it to me?
<Wubbbi> please
<Riddell> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> stupid me
<apachelogger> Riddell: please remove ktorrent-kde4 from intrepid
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did some time ago
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> Riddell: sorry
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: where is the patch?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: bzr branch lp:~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu
<Wubbbi> should i take that sysinfo.cpp?
<Wubbbi> use
<smarter> Wubbbi: take the patch, see if it works, fix it if it does not
<Wubbbi> ok
<smarter> by the way, readFromFile is for reading from a file, so not it would not work like this :P
<Wubbbi> ok done
<alleeHol> digikam
<smarter> apachelogger: why did you package the whole source and not just the debian/ dir? (:
<apachelogger> smarter: because there are like 3000 different versions of kio-sysinfo
<apachelogger> so I just made 3001 taking those parts which make sense for kubuntu
<smarter> ok :P
<smarter> and we're stealing the suse one for kde4?
<apachelogger> smarter: suse initial started that whole thing
<apachelogger> but never properly released code besides through their srpm
<apachelogger> thus some distros kinda forked it's own version
<apachelogger> then another
<apachelogger> then someone combined these forks and published it at kde-apps
<apachelogger> adding tons of pointless and broken features
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: what should the package call?
<Wubbbi> kio-sysinfo?
<apachelogger> I think so
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> ok first alpha of my package is done ... let me try to build/install/use ;)
<Wubbbi> I get an error, when I try to build that package. http://paste.ubuntu.com/31335/ what does that mean?
<apachelogger> !info libhd13-dev intrepid
<ubottu> Package libhd13-dev does not exist in intrepid
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: ^
<jpds> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libhd13-dev which is a virtual package.
<Wubbbi> and now?
<Wubbbi> what to do?
<Wubbbi> now
<jpds> apachelogger: re: kmediafactory - don't have time to do it.
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: und wie soll ich das jetzt builden, wenn es die datei nicht gibt?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: das paket muss irgendwie anders heißen :P
<apachelogger> jpds: ok
<Wubbbi> -.-
<Wubbbi> hwinfo-devel ??? gibt es das?
<apachelogger> no
<Wubbbi> -.-
<apachelogger> debian packages have -dev suffixes :P
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: lets digg some basics ;-)
<Wubbbi> :P
<Wubbbi> gut und was soll ich jetzt machen?
<Wubbbi> xD
<apachelogger> the package is called libhd13-dev because it holds the development headers of libhd13, libhd13 is called that way because it is a library with the name libhd and the soversion (kind of compatibility indicating version, like applications compiled against soversion 1 will probably not work with soversion 2)
<apachelogger> so considering libhd soversion 13 is not anymore available
<apachelogger> which one might have replaced it?
<Wubbbi> 14? xD
<apachelogger> !info libhd14-dev intrepid
<ubottu> libhd14-dev (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system library and headers. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.19-1 (intrepid), package size 736 kB, installed size 2164 kB
<apachelogger> bingo :P
<Wubbbi> hihi ^^
<Wubbbi>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libhd14-dev which is a virtual package.
<Wubbbi> -.-
<Wubbbi> and now?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you are building for intrepid?
<Wubbbi> yes
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you don't have universe activate for pbuilder
<Wubbbi> -.-
<Wubbbi> how to activate?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#head-5e61fa0f52f7f2442fb20f074813bd691744460b
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sorry - was taking a nap - nope not going to give emunkki away ;-)
<Wubbbi> thx
<ryanakca> Nightrose: bummer :/
<Nightrose> ryanakca: ;-) really - what do you need him for?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just lending
<apachelogger> we might give him back
<ryanakca> Nightrose: to help us tackle some of the website tasks... start page, feature tour, etc :)
<Nightrose> ryanakca: ok - get in touch with him and try your luck - tell him apachelogger send you
 * Nightrose doesn't like the _might_ in there :P
 * Nightrose doesn't really mind
<apachelogger> ^_^
<Nightrose> i don't have anything to do for him right now anyway
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: sould I build that package against Kde 4.1 or 3.5?
<Wubbbi> 4.1 right?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: are you here?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: wie muss den die rule datei aussehen?
<Wubbbi> weißt du das?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: die frage is sehr unpreziese
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: und gegen welche KDE version kannst du dir nicht aussuchen
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: programe für 4 kompilieren nicht mit 3 und anders rum
<ryanakca> apachelogger: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteTasks
<jpds> ryanakca: santiago-ve does some web programming.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: did you ask that emunkki yet?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I am going to embedd some advertisment in my 4.1.0 blog, maybe it attracts some web minions ;-)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: he's /away ... but I left a message
<ryanakca> and thanks :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: da es sich um intrepid handelt, würde ich sagen nehmen wir KDE 4.1 :)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: das hängt vom programm ab :P
<Wubbbi> Depends on:  KDE 4.x
<Wubbbi> ;)
<Wubbbi> uns was mus in die rule rein?
<Wubbbi> das weiß ich net :(
<Wubbbi> da hab ich:
<Wubbbi> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<Wubbbi> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<Wubbbi> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<Wubbbi> but allways error :/
<Wubbbi> also muss da noch mehr hin
<Wubbbi> blos was? xD
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: output du compilation s'il te plaît
<apachelogger> sounds wrongish
 * apachelogger jumps into -kde4
<Wubbbi> well I have to go now ... comming again in 2 hours :)
<Wubbbi> see you
<apachelogger> later
<santiago-ve> ryanakca: what you need me for¡?
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: hey, would you like to out with the website?
<santiago-ve> you know i've been interested on it :p
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteTasks
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: anything on there of interest?
<santiago-ve> ryanakca: kubuntu start page
<santiago-ve> and the countdown
<santiago-ve> just to start
<SolarWar> can I request comments on packages in revu here? :)
<Riddell> SolarWar: KDE ones sure
<SolarWar> oh, well the package does use QT :)
<Riddell> that too
<SolarWar> oh okay cool, I'm looking for review comments here (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix)
<Riddell> testers wanted to dist upgrade tool   bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/update-manager/update-manager-qt4/
<Riddell> ooh, revu looks different
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: great! Make sure to make a few mockups of the start page and poll the community about which one before actually implementing one.
<Riddell> SolarWar: some comments added
<SolarWar> thank you :)
<Riddell> SolarWar: nearly there :)
<SolarWar> I hope so :)
<yuriy> hmm google search bar is broken
<SolarWar> Riddell, how can i reproduce your comment about "debuild -S after a comple does not clean the sources" ?
<Riddell> SolarWar: run   debuild; debuild -S
<Wubbbi> Hello :D
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: hast du dir mal angeguckt was in die Rule muss?
<Riddell> nine srach deutch
<Wubbbi> Riddell: what? xD
<Wubbbi> like dont speek german? xD
<Riddell> best to stick to English, else nobody else can help
<Wubbbi> Riddell: I know ... but apachelogger can speek german :)
<Wubbbi> ^^
<yuriy> s/nobody else/only one third of the other people here
<smarter> Wubbbi: I think he meant "Ich spreche night Deutsch" :P
<smarter> *nicht even
<Wubbbi> xD
<SolarWar> Riddell, after a build is completed, i should remove the files created in debian?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: are you away?
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: the answer to that is very likely yes
<Arby> Riddell: what's the plan for extragear 4.1 for hardy?
<Nightrose> which is why you should ask in english so others can help you as well
<Arby> apachelogger: was suggesting they should be left until after release
<Arby> in favour of QA on the main body of kde
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: I wanted to build that http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+sysinfo+1.0?content=85668 for Intrepid. But I dont know what the debian/rule should be :/
<Wubbbi> jtechidna: can you help me?
<Wubbbi> jtechidna: I want to build that http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+sysinfo+1.0?content=85668 for Intrepid. But I dont know what the debian/rule should call :/
<Riddell> SolarWar: yes
<Riddell> Arby: the main stuff is the priority as always, but if it's done or if extragear interests people then that can be done too
<Arby> the main part of kde is done so I may as well start on extragear
<Wubbbi> Riddell: can you help me?
<Riddell> Wubbbi: it uses cmake
<Wubbbi> and that mean?
<Riddell> mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..
<Riddell> or use cmake.mk from cdbs
<Wubbbi> include cmake.mk?
<Riddell> the full path to cmake.mk yes
<Wubbbi> ok and that is? ^^
<ryanakca> Wubbbi: include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cmake.mk
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> thx
<Riddell> I expect the debian/cdbs directory from any kde 4 package would work
<Wubbbi> Riddell: thats all?
<Wubbbi> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<Riddell> SolarWar: "debian/rules should use dh_clean in the clean: rule "
<Wubbbi> :/
<Wubbbi> Riddell: you know what to do? or to fix?
<Wubbbi> thats my rule
<Wubbbi> s
<Wubbbi> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<Wubbbi> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<Wubbbi> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<Wubbbi> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cmake.mk
<Riddell> that's the kde 3 kde.mk files
<Wubbbi>  ohhh
<Wubbbi> i need kde 4 right? whats the path?
<Wubbbi>  /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk ???
<Riddell> ddd
<Riddell> hmm, power cut
<Riddell> Wubbbi: no path yet, you have to copy the files from debian/cdbs from any kde 4 package
<Wubbbi> ohhh ok
<Wubbbi> any kde 4 package ... like kdebase4?
<Riddell> kdepimlibs
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> Riddell: just copy or edit?
<Riddell> copy debian/cdbs/
<Riddell> apachelogger: soo, time to upload the libs?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: ok done ... nwo any changes on rules?
<Riddell> well include the relevent file
<Wubbbi> how that should call?
<Riddell> copying from kdepimlibs would be an idea
<Wubbbi> hihi ^^
<Wubbbi> ok done
<Wubbbi> now let's look if it works
<Wubbbi> Riddell: what does this mean? make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk'.  Stop.
<Riddell> it means you don't have /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<Wubbbi> include it?
<Riddell> no
<Wubbbi> so I dont have to type " Include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk" ?
<Riddell> no
<Wubbbi> what I have to do?
<Wubbbi> debian/cdbs/kde.mk:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<Riddell> install that file
<Wubbbi> delete the line?
<Wubbbi> what file?
<Riddell> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<Wubbbi> how to install?
<Riddell> apt-get install whatever package has that file
<yuriy> !info quilt intrepid | Wubbbi
<ubottu> wubbbi: quilt (source: quilt): Tool to work with series of patches. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-6 (intrepid), package size 297 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Wubbbi> ahhh thx :)
<yuriy> Wubbbi: sudo aptitude install apt-file; sudo apt-file update;
<yuriy> apt-file search
<yuriy> is helpful ;)
<Wubbbi> :) thx
<Wubbbi> Riddell:     m_info[ OS_SYSTEM ] = readFromFile( "/etc/SuSE-release" ); ... what to do with this ( sysinfo.cpp )
<Wubbbi> Kubuntu is not suse ^^
<Wubbbi> Riddell: ???
<Wubbbi> ok the .deb is build ... but I cant install ... can someone test on Intrepid? Sending Via e-mail
<Wubbbi> I'm on hardy
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Arby> Wubbbi: for the readFromFile() thing above I think the equivalent is /etc/lsb-release
<Arby> try cat /etc/lsb-release
<Arby> although that reports as ubuntu
<Wubbbi> ahhh thx :)
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<yuriy> Wubbbi: didn't somebody provide a solution to that earlier?
<Wubbbi> yuriy: yes but this wont work. But arby's solution seems to work ;O)
<smarter> Wubbbi: I said to use lsb_release
<Wubbbi> smarter: realy? ohh sorry i didn't read xD
<smarter> "Ubuntu " + system("lsb_release -s -r")
<Riddell> devfil: hi
<smarter> or something like that, test, read doc, try things
<smarter> Wubbbi: and not with ReadFromFile
<yuriy> smarter: except system will give you the return code and not the output. there's another function you have to use
<Wubbbi> What now? With ReadFromFile or read doc?
<smarter> yuriy: that's why I said that he should test and read docs :P
<devfil> Riddell: you know kdebase package better than me, so what do you think about bug 251452 ? I should fix it or the requested thing is not necessary?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251452 in kdebase "[intrepid] kdebase should depend on kdebase-workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251452
<yuriy> actually.. what language is this anyway
<Wubbbi> I'm a Littlebit confused now.
<Riddell> devfil: kdebase is an upstream package, if they want a kde meta package I recommend kubuntu-desktop
<Wubbbi> I have changed this now
<Wubbbi>     m_info[ OS_SYSTEM ] = readFromFile( "/etc/lsb-release" );
<Wubbbi> is that ok?
<smarter> ...
<Riddell> devfil: (or kde4-core)
<smarter> Wubnbi: have you seen what's in /etc/lsb-release?
<yuriy> Wubbbi: I doubt it
<smarter> yuriy: it's KDE and it's not python(there's a semicolon) so it must be C++
<Wubbbi> yuriy: hmmm ... and how to change it?
<devfil> Riddell: so should't the bug be fixed?
<smarter> Wubbbi: Read. Docs.
<Wubbbi> what docs?
<smarter> http://api.kde.org http://doc.trolltech.com
<Wubbbi> smarter: yes I have read ... and It shows me ubuntu informations
<smarter> and use google, and techbase.kde.org
<apachelogger> Riddell: aye
<Riddell> devfil: mark as invalid
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh ooh, let's go
<smarter> Wubbbi: but it shows DISTRIB_ID= and stuff
<apachelogger> Arby: extragear is already in the batdirectory
<devfil> Riddell: ok ;)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: are you using Intrepid?
<Riddell> devfil: with a polite explanation along the lines I gave above :)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: yes
<devfil> Riddell: sure
<Arby> apachelogger: it wasn't filled in on the batwiki so I assumed it wasn't done
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: can you test a .deb for me? I will send you Via e-mail ... that would be great :)
<Wubbbi> *file
<apachelogger> Arby: vorian sent most of the intrepid stuff
<apachelogger> Arby: can upload the tars if you want
 * apachelogger didn't have time to prepare the source packages yet
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: sure
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: thankyou ... what is you e-mail adress?
<apachelogger> apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok is sended. you just have to wait a little bit :)
<Wubbbi> ok should be send now completly :)
<Riddell> d
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: und klappts?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot053.png
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: not the OS information
<apachelogger> +init took quite some time
<apachelogger> at least 4 seconds until something showed up
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: hmmm ok but it works ... that mean That it was possible.
<apachelogger> the package seesm ok
<apachelogger> *seems
 * JontheEchidna wishes he had a wide screen
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: so damit ich besser mitkomme schreib ich jetzt mal auf deutsch. Also die OS anzeige ist falsch und das starten. noch was?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: das rendering offensichtlich ;-)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: wie bekomme ich das hin?
<Wubbbi> oder wie bekomme ich das DISTRIB_ID= weg?
<apachelogger> *shrug* code anguqen
<apachelogger> das my documents muss weg
<apachelogger> wir setzen den pfad nicht per default
<apachelogger> +dolphin sollte aufgrufen werden bei den common folders
<Wubbbi> d.h.?
<Wubbbi> was muss weg? ... also in dem codes?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> rauspatchen
<Wubbbi> wie?
<apachelogger> ubuntu wiki -> packaging guide suchen -> bei den ergebnissen nach patch suchen
<smarter> Wubbbi: du musst C++ lernen (:
<Wubbbi> smarter: amen ;)
<Wubbbi> aber ich finde dafür das das mein erstes "großes" project war, ist es garnicht so schlecht *stolzbin* ^^
<Wubbbi> und die bösen unfreien bilder sind auch weg ;)
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should take german as a third language...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: im zweifelsfall einfach die OS zeile und das my documents rauspatchen
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: ^
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * apachelogger is pretty drunkish again :P
<Wubbbi> emmm ... ok ... that with pachting ... I cant do this ... Im too much noob for it. Or someone explain me ^^
<apachelogger> but we have the 3rd design concept for the website project ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: read the wiki
<Wubbbi> hehe ... davon verstehe ich nur die hälfte ^^
<apachelogger> the IMO easiest patch system is quilt
<apachelogger> however a bit difficult to understand
<apachelogger> so maybe smarter can give you an intro ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger: before doing a patch, he should know what to patch and how :P
<Wubbbi> *flüster* wenn es das auf deutsch gäbe, würde das schon ganz anderes aussehen ;)
<smarter> Wubbbi: Zuerst, find what command could give you the output "Ubuntu 8.04", "Ubuntu 7.10", etc
<Wubbbi> smarter: found
<smarter> und it is?
<Wubbbi>     m_info[ OS_SYSTEM ] = readFromFile( "/etc/lsb-release" );
<apachelogger> nah
<smarter> *beep* wrong
<Wubbbi> -.-
<Wubbbi> ^^
<apachelogger> either parse that file
<smarter> apachelogger: nooo
<Wubbbi>     m_info[ OS_VERSION ] = uts.version;
<Wubbbi> das hier?
 * apachelogger is wondering what smarter has in mind
<Wubbbi> ;)
<smarter> hint: I've posted the answer 2/3 times earlier
<smarter> "lsb_release -s -r" << give you the version number
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> is
<Wubbbi> ohhh
<apachelogger> sick
<apachelogger> by 100%
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok what to change now?
<smarter> Wubbbi: Denn, du must how to use a command in a C++ code gelernt
<smarter> So, use google, or api.kde.org, or doc.trolltech.com
<Wubbbi> smarter: hihi that can take month ;)
<smarter> yep, but then you'll know and you'll remember it
<smarter> and maybe you'll have learnt how to search something and find it
 * apachelogger got too many windows
<smarter> which is a useful skill, when there's nobody around to help you
<Wubbbi> yes
<smarter> apachelogger: virtual desktop for the win ;)
<smarter> apachelogger: and kwin desktop grid effect too
<yuriy> smarter: until nvidia bugs start creeping in
<apachelogger> smarter: virtual desktops are clutteringish
<Wubbbi> also ... da wir ja nicht zeit bis November haben, wollte ich fragen was ich denn jetzt ändern muss/soll
 * smarter has an ATi :P
 * yuriy can't open more than a dozen windows when running at 1600x1200 before they start turning black
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you can search for the old kio-sysinfo on kde-apps
<apachelogger> and look how they determine the distro there
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde4libs and kdepimlibs uploaded to intrepid, shall I do hardy too?
<apachelogger> Riddell: doing hardy already
<apachelogger> kde4libs is dep-waiting for unknown reason
<apachelogger> now I uploaded build1 of soprano
<smarter> Wubbbi: take initiatives, try things, you're computer is not going to melt down
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: done ... HÄ! ich versteh nix mehr. Ich hab doch gesagt wo wie was geändert wird. xD
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: or you google on how to parse a file in c++ and implement it yourself
<apachelogger> or you google now how to call an external binary from within c++ and prcoessing it's output
<smarter> apachelogger: there's no need to parse a file when there's already a command for that
<apachelogger> or you remove that line and poke upstream to implement in a reasonable manner
<smarter> apachelogger: better :P
<apachelogger> smarter: no
<apachelogger> it's uggly
<smarter> best :P
<apachelogger> *ugly
<apachelogger> the bash way of doing things
<apachelogger> besides it is slower
<apachelogger> and consumes more memory
<smarter> I'm sure this app use lots of other calls to external binaries
<yuriy> I wonder why there's no /etc/ubuntu-release though
<apachelogger> smarter: but not the lsb_release
<apachelogger> yuriy: because there is lsb :P
<apachelogger> oh
<yuriy> redhat and suse put in their own..
<apachelogger> smarter: actually there might be a c++ lib to query the lsb information
<apachelogger> yuriy: well, they are old ;-)
<yuriy> though maybe that's just to be backward compatible to their pre-lsb releases
<apachelogger> I think debian also got so a file
<smarter> apachelogger: great
<apachelogger> I even think we have that debian file in our etc ;-)
<smarter> yep
<yuriy> apachelogger: yep. running lenny/sid here according to /etc
<smarter>  */etc/debian_version
<apachelogger> lol
<Wubbbi> ok the bug with the folders is fixed. no default folders anymore ;)
<smarter> it's late
<smarter> g'night people
<Riddell> 5th power cut tonight!
 * smarter hopes he will have the will to learn some PyQt tomorrow
<yuriy> smarter: learn enough to fix my userconfig bug!
<Wubbbi> now just the OS and the preformance
<Riddell> smarter: do it!
<yuriy> smarter: gn
<smarter> yuriy: what's the bug? ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: where's it build-deping?  I don't see it on https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+builds?build_text=kde4libs&build_state=all
<yuriy> speaking of which, anybody know why it would give a "underlying C++ object deleted" other than not calling the constructor as mentioned on the riverbankcomputing FAQ?
<Riddell> yuriy: not calling the parent constructor is the main reason, we'd need to see the code to work out any more
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: sorry aber ich raff garnix mehr ... also ich komm nicht vorran. Also das mit den Common-Folders Habe ich hinbekommen, die sind weg. Aber das mit dem OS und der performance bekomm ich nicht hin :(
<yuriy> Riddell: on a related note, where should I put the code for a KDE4 version of userconfig?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: nicht alle sollen weg nur der für die documents ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: bzgl os musst du rausfinden wie du die datei so parsen kannst, dass du die informationen ordnungsgemäß zusammenstopfen kannst
<Riddell> yuriy: ooh well, wherever you want
<Riddell> yuriy: guidance stuff tends to do to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/guidance
<Riddell> bzr push bzr+ssh://<lpuser>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<user>/guidance/<branch>
<Riddell> and then into KDE's SVN at some suitable point
<Wubbbi> ok ... nur dokuments jetzt drausen.
<yuriy> Riddell: how does that relate to the code in kde/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu/annotate/7?file_id=sysinfo.cpp-20070522194201-i21xvic8s70oljp3-58
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: hast du denn ne idde wie ich das orgentlich parsen können lassen kann xD
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: search for lsb
<Riddell> yuriy: that's the stable kde 3 version
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: quite hackish solution but should be working
<Riddell> yuriy: in KDE SVN it should go somewhere in playground until it's releaseable
<yuriy> Riddell: the lp project is still an umbrella thing with a bunch of different utilities in it?
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, just a handy place to put branches
<yuriy> Riddell: are any of those a "stable" one that it would make sense to branch from?
<Riddell> yuriy: you want to branch a stable userconfig?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok ... I will build a new .deb ... let's check if it was better *I Hope*
<Riddell> yuriy: kde/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance is the stable version
<yuriy> Riddell: no, already did that, working off of that one. I mean if I want to push it to the bzr project
<Wubbbi> /tmp/buildd/kio-sysinfo-1.0/src/sysinfo.cpp:725: error: 'IO_ReadOnly' was not declared in this scope
<Wubbbi> /tmp/buildd/kio-sysinfo-1.0/src/sysinfo.cpp:727: error: 'class QTextStream' has no member named 'eof'
<Wubbbi> that mean?
<Riddell> yuriy: see push command above
<Riddell> there's nothing current on lp for guidance except maybe the packaging
<yuriy> oh, OK
<yuriy> good cause I didn't know about the lp project at all before
<Wubbbi> uff let me go to sleep. I will continue tomorow :/
<yuriy> Riddell: ok, I created userconfig-kde4 branch. I'm out, but I'll work on it a bit tonight.  I got stuck on that C++ error last night though so I think I need some help on that one
<ryanakca> apachelogger: he/she is interested :)
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> ryanakca: he, btw ;-)
<emunkki> hello apachelogger ;)
<apachelogger> howdy emunkki
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks :)
<Riddell> yuriy: exec_loop() is exec_() in pyQt4, changing that seems to make it do something
<SolarWar> Hey gang, I'm at it again- I'd appreciate any comments on my package here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix
<Riddell> yuriy: however I see this exec_loop() is just a method in the file and the problem is self.userlist
<Riddell> yuriy: when porting apps I always start small, rather than copying the whole file and adapting just copying the global bits and constructor and adapting then copying bits more at a time
<Riddell> yuriy: just to distract you, here's something red hat are working on, maybe (or maybe not) UI ideas and code to steal http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-desktop-list/2008-May/msg00006.html
<Riddell> yuriy: ah hah
<Riddell> yuriy: line 105 needs a parent
<Riddell>             usershbox = KHBox(self)
<Riddell> likewise 211
<Riddell>             groupsvbox = KVBox(self)
<Riddell> it /should/ reparent itself when its part of self.addPage() but I guess not
<Riddell> without a parent the object disappears at the end of the method
<Wubbbi> ok I'm back now apachelogger are you online?
 * apachelogger is watching a movie
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you are missing includes
<apachelogger> take a look at the heading parts of the source file you got the code from
<Wubbbi> where?
<Wubbbi> sysinfo.cpp?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> yes
<Wubbbi> nooo. they both have the same include files
<Wubbbi> apachelogger ??? was meinst du genau?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I forgot
<apachelogger> the code is Qt3 :P
<Wubbbi> oO
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: I think you should just remove the OS line
<Wubbbi> ok
<apachelogger> until you find someone to implement it properly
<apachelogger> or upstream does
<apachelogger> or you find out how to do it
<Wubbbi> ok ... I have solved some other small bugs ( Performance ). I will build a .deb ... can you test please?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok e-mail sended. :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: works?
<apachelogger> didn't arrive yet
<Wubbbi> hmm ... just wait ^^ "send succesfull" is here
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: arived?
<apachelogger> no
<Wubbbi> -_-
<Wubbbi> well ... wait xD
<Wubbbi> and now?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: arived?
<apachelogger> nope
<Wubbbi> -_-
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: and now?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger
<Wubbbi> apachelogger?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> this is getting floody
<apachelogger> no it's not
 * apachelogger is busy with 4.1.0
<Wubbbi> ok ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-29
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot054.png
<apachelogger> looks
<apachelogger> different
<Wubbbi> ohhh
<Wubbbi> that was not planned xD
<Wubbbi> let me ceck
<Wubbbi> But is it faster now?
<apachelogger> not really
<Wubbbi> -_-
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok bug found and fixed
<Wubbbi> missing " sysInfo += "</td><td valign=\"top\">"; " line
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok new version sended ( with the fixed version )
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: arived?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you really should get yourself a virtual machine with intrepid
<Wubbbi> ^^
<emunkki> or a slave
<Wubbbi> emunkki: sounds good :D
 * emunkki is not volunteering
<emunkki> talked w/ ryanakca about the kubuntu website +stuff
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kde/kubuntu_countdown_banner_mockup.png
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kde/kubuntu_startpage_mockup.png
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot055.png
<apachelogger> header text's color is broken
<Wubbbi> -_-
<Wubbbi> let me check
<ryanakca>  /go emunkki
<ryanakca> oops :)
 * apachelogger starts screaming
<apachelogger> *close gwenview*
<apachelogger> god, why did I swear to scream whenever I see tango -.-
<apachelogger> emunkki: that globe is an abomination :P
<ryanakca> hehe
<emunkki> apachelogger, ? :P
<apachelogger> next to the searchfield
<emunkki> apachelogger, yes?
<apachelogger> but I like it
<apachelogger> the mockup
<ryanakca> apachelogger: we can always s/tango/oxygen/g when we implement... :)
<apachelogger> not the globe
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we have to always s/tango/oxygen/g when we implement :P
<apachelogger> otherwise I will have to start screaming all the time
<emunkki> apachelogger, oh my god, the page will look horrible as the icon is wrong in the first mockup
<emunkki> ;)
 * apachelogger starts thinking signing up to the oxygen crew wasn't the best idea
<ryanakca> emunkki: so do I... if our website didn't already have a new theme, I'd vote for it... you should've submitted it in January when we were searching for mockups :)
<emunkki> tbh, kubuntu.org looks like shit
<emunkki> *oops*
 * apachelogger senses a geekfight
 * ryanakca mutters something about emunkki and /dev/null and forces a smile
<emunkki> well at least the top part is way too airy
<apachelogger> how about enhancing the current theme?
<emunkki> too much space etc.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: brilliant :)
<ryanakca> emunkki: we'll be sticking in a search box... wanna implement it for us?
<emunkki> in drupal? let me puke first
<emunkki> i could do that some day
<emunkki> i have a meeting w/ a client in 11 hours
<apachelogger> yah, there is the geekfight
 * apachelogger gets popcorn
<emunkki> and i should have some sleep before it
<emunkki> haha :D
<ryanakca> haha, night night :)
<apachelogger> nini emunkki
<apachelogger> oh
<emunkki> we've officially made a decision (on our it-company) that we won't use drupal in any project ;)
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> ah
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: not possible. there was no reason, that the colour get broken -.-
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I think we should incorporate emunkki's mockup
<apachelogger> and make the site dynamic
<apachelogger> the static with can't be used for the wiki in a productive manner
<apachelogger> IMHO
<emunkki> ni -->
<ryanakca> apachelogger: so do I ... but it doesn't look too good if a month after we roll out a new site, we roll out a second one... It could be used for the feature tour possibly
<apachelogger> ryanakca: how does that not look good? :P
 * ryanakca doesn't get to make any decisions... you'll have to poke the powers above
<apachelogger> constant improvement
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ah, there you go. Would work :)
<apachelogger> besides, we could roll the theme at the same time for the wiki
 * vorian waves
<apachelogger> making it an "adoption for use in the wiki" kind of release ;-)
 * apachelogger waves to vorian
<vorian> anything on the docket?
<vorian> i have about 4 hours to kill
<apachelogger> vorian: backport extragear?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: If you want to convince the powers above, I'm willing to tackle / help tackle it.
<vorian> apachelogger: okie
<apachelogger> vorian: or write a script for backporting l10n
<vorian> hmm, i'll go with extragear
<apachelogger> ryanakca: which powers are we talking about?
 * apachelogger notes that he is a master of the universe, what greater power could ther possibly be anyway? :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: jr
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> the master robot :D
<JontheEchidna> XD
<JontheEchidna> He's like, the Optimus prime of Kubuntu
<apachelogger> well, let's talk about tomorrow when everyone is around
<ryanakca> apachelogger: along with the KCC I guess :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am kubuntu member, so technically I own that council :P
<vorian> so when's the magic hour?
<apachelogger> though that doesn't work out for politics either ;-)
<apachelogger> sebas: do you already know the magic hour?
<apachelogger> vorian: that name is pretty awkward tbh
<apachelogger> we require a fancier name :D
<vorian> hmm
<apachelogger> Bathour
<apachelogger> looks strange though
<vorian> no, more majestic
<JontheEchidna> bath hour?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> bat hour
<JontheEchidna> yeah, very strange
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> <-- continues movie
<JontheEchidna> have fun
<JontheEchidna> anybody got a KAction pykde4 example I could see?
 * JontheEchidna is having trouble with the C++-isms in the riverbankcomputing docs
 * emunkki is back for a while w/ eeepc
<yuriy> Riddell: the fedora tool they are working on looks great (albeit too OS-X-y (say that out loud!))
<yuriy> Riddell: but it's _completely_ different from userconfig.  It would be great to have something like that, but that's a huge project.  Maybe once they have a backend, someone can work on a KDE frontend for Intrepid+1?
<yuriy> Riddell: among other things, as they mention it integrates things from the aboutme and kdm/gdm config modules.  And that's great, but I'd like to see work on that upstream
<yuriy> Riddell: meanwhile, maybe I can find some UI elements to steal from them that do apply to userconfig
<nixternal> what is up with the silly apt-get now showing bug numbers and garbage asking if I am sure?
<nixternal> what is this, vista?
<ScottK> That's an extra apt bit that was probably a recommends that now gets installed by default.
<ScottK> Is it apt-listchanges?
<nixternal> not installed here
<nixternal> 10apt-listbugs
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> My suggestion is file a bug against apt-get that it get moved from recommends to suggests.
<nixternal> ya, just did a // to comment it out
<ScottK> Or just uninstall it.
<yuriy> seele: your blog calls me spam (or is it just moderating everything?)
 * Jucato sends a spamassassin to get yuriy
<yuriy> Jucato: yay for switching to 4.1 fully. you're only 6 months late!
<Jucato> yuriy: read it in context :)
<yuriy> (but of course I use kontact/kde3 and pidgin)
<Jucato> I said "my main user"....
<yuriy> i know i know
<Jucato> since march or april, i've been on my kde4-user, with my main user launching "critical" apps :)
<Jucato> but keeping track of 2-3 users on the same desktop system...pfft
<yuriy> I'd really like to see a qt/kde version of pidgin, I've never liked kopete, though I like its eye candy and integration
<yuriy> somebody said they were working on one almost a year ago on the pidgin mailing list but I couldn't find anything else on it
<Jucato> I'm imagining it's probably possible to have a qt/kde app that uses libpurple...
<Jucato> (rather than just "clone" pidgin, that is)
<yuriy> yeah, that's what I mean
<yuriy> but I would want pretty much a clone of pidgin, plus kde integration
<Jucato> ok, just clarifying :)
 * Jucato doesn't want a clone of pidgin's "Preferences" (settings) dialog setup...
<yuriy> well, maybe not that, but I haven't touched that in years
<Jucato> not that Kopete's entirely 100% better... but it is better, imho
 * yuriy has a .gaim/.purple directory dating back to august 2004
<Daskreech> Well technically if Kopete went MVC you could make a new IM with the Kopete backend
<Daskreech> yuriy: what's better with pidgin than kopete?
<Jucato> Daskreech: the way the notification popups are broken right now, is one major source of annoyance
<yuriy> Daskreech: cleaner interface. also a bug with sending stuff in cyrillic that I keep forgetting to report (that's the real killer for me)
<yuriy> Daskreech: basically pidgin has a very refined, minimal, but fully functional interface that started out better than any other client I've seen and has been slowly but noticeably improving for years
<yuriy> the kopete/kde4 interface is much less cluttered than the kde3 version, but has still been largely stagnant and not so great IMO
<yuriy> for example, pidgin has finally got setting the status Just Right
<yuriy> also I think kopete still doesn't provide any custom buddy list sorting
<Jucato> of course, that's just the UI :)
<Jucato> not to mention the problems with the support for different protocols (which I imagine is a lot harder)
<yuriy> yes, both libpurple and the pidgin front end are generally more mature
<Jucato> I'm not yet going to throw the towel at kopete though... I'm taking a "wait and see" approach. in the meantime, I find myself switching between it and pidgin.
<Jucato> and at the same time, Kopete sucking does not in anyway make KDE 4.1 suck for me :)
<Jucato> (because I kinda expected kopete not to really satisfy me anyway...)
<Daskreech> Jucato: Yeah I know notifications in Kopete are horrible but Ctrl+Shift+I makes up for that for me
<Jucato> ha!!
<Jucato> I hate that Ctrl+Shift+I
<yuriy> Daskreech: is that that shortcut Kopete is stealing from Kate?
<Jucato> yes!!
<Jucato> I already filed a bug report last year iirc
<Jucato> they should really be more careful in choosing global shortcuts...
<Jucato> since they're global
<Daskreech> What does ctrl+Shift+I do for kate?
<Jucato> of course, Ctrl+Shift+I is the global shortcut for "Read Message".. which doesn't even have an 'i' in it
<Jucato> Daskreech: Unindent
<Daskreech> ah
<Jucato> the opposite of Ctrl+I, which is indent
<Daskreech> Ahh yeah I can see why that would be annoying
<Daskreech> What would make more sense for a Global read message shortcut?
<Jucato> Ctrl+Shift+R or M, if those aren't taken
<Jucato> bye! :)
<daskreech> Bah
<daskreech> what happened after the last thing I said?
<Jucato> [13:06] <Daskreech> What would make more sense for a Global read message shortcut?
<Jucato> [13:07] <Jucato> Ctrl+Shift+R or M, if those aren't taken
<Jucato> [13:07] <-- Daskreech has left this server ("Lost terminal").
<daskreech> Ha ha
<daskreech> Well isn't ctrl+Shift+R in the KDE HIG?
<daskreech> For close view ?
<daskreech> and M is most likely taken
<daskreech> I'll check
<Jucato> dunno
<daskreech> yeah me either but I'd just assume that M is taken
<Jucato> but how does Ctrl+Shift+I mean "Read Message" anyway?
<Jucato> how about D? or G? or S? or E?
<Jucato> !nickspam | n8k99
<ubottu> n8k99: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Jucato> >:)
<j-b> hello
<j-b> I am looking for the Qt4 packager team
<daskreech> Hobbsee: Hi :)
<daskreech> Jucato: No Idea but it's pretty close to the point where I don't think about it anymore
<daskreech> It's almost like ctrl+alt+A or F12
<Hobbsee> heya
<daskreech> Hobbsee: How are you?
<daskreech> j-b: Videolan rocks!
<ScottK> Guys j-b is a VLC upstream and they're switching to qt4 in their next release (as I understand it)
<Hobbsee> cold!
<j-b> ScottK: not exact, but good summary :D
<j-b> daskreech: thanks, next release will be better and defaulted to Qt
<ScottK> I have to get up in ~4 hours, so I'm going to bed, but it'd be nice if someone could chat with him.
<daskreech> Hobbsee: Serious?
<j-b> ScottK: I'll stay around, thanks
<Hobbsee> daskreech: yes
<daskreech> Wow :)
<Hobbsee> it's winter here.
<daskreech> It's summer here but Winter is stil bloody hot :(
<daskreech> j-b: What's up?
<j-b> daskreech: I am looking for the Qt4 packaging team in ubuntu
<daskreech> qt-copy or qt4-dev ?
<j-b> the one providing libqt4-dev
<j-b> the one providing libqt4-gui, in fact
<Riddell> for asdf in kdeaccessibility kdeadmin kdebase-runtime kdeartwork  kdebase-workspace kdebase kdeedu kdegames kdegraphics kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdepim kdeplasma-addons kdesdk kdetoys kdeutils kdewebdev-kde4; do echo ${asdf}; cd ${asdf}/; dput ubuntu *changes; cd ..; done
<Riddell> should keep my adsl busy for a bit :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't see phonon, akonadi or automoc in k-u-t
<smarter> Riddell: you're uploading to intrepid?
<Riddell> smarter: yep
<smarter> but kdelibs is still broken :/ kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libsoprano-dev (>= 2.1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> so I noticed, just uploaded a fix
<smarter> ok, is it possible to rebuild packages that FTBFS'd?
<Riddell> yes
<smarter> no problem then :)
<Wubbbi> hello :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: I have fixed the bug with the broken colour ( missing <H3> in the code ) :)
<vorian> woo hoo, kde4libs just started building again
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ping, where's phonon and automoc backports?
<Nightrose> A
<Nightrose> meh..
<sebas> apachelogger: I guess ~1600
<Riddell> vorian: don't suppose you know?
<smarter> Riddell: apachelogger's PPA
<Riddell> smarter: looks empty
<Riddell> hmm, deleted :(
<smarter> oh, it's in kubuntu-updates-testing now
<Riddell> oh, but no build records so it doesn't show up when searching the build records
<Riddell> ok I uploaded soprano with the dfsg tar to hardy, so the dependencies on that will need their version changed
<Riddell> grr to soprano for inconsistent version length and non-free evilness
<smarter> what's non-free in soprano?
<Riddell> java .jar files without source
<apachelogger> re
<Riddell> morning apachelogger
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok ich hab jetzt nochmal einen Final Fix gemacht. Wenn du willst kannst du es wieder testen. Jetzt sollte alles funktionieren :)
<Riddell> ich bin ein scottlander
<Wubbbi> Riddell: I know :)
 * apachelogger got an awesome headache
<Riddell> apachelogger: packaging does that to you :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: because of me? ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: you should have told me before I joined the packaging forces ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: I got to bed at 5:30
 * emunkki is back
<jpds> "No coffee for Harald".
<apachelogger> jpds: supervising the hardy 4.1.0 builds :P
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: wuhhh ... I was in bed at 23:00 ... then I wanted to finish my work. So I have token my Laptop in my bed xD ... But then the batery was emphy and I dont want to chare it. So I have turned off my light and slepp in :D
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi>   kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libsoprano-dev (>= 2.1.0) but it is not installable
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<emunkki> apachelogger, shall i send you more finnish coffee? ;)
 * apachelogger greps the hardy packages for libsoprano
<apachelogger> emunkki: that would be kind of wesome :D
<Wubbbi> could someone upload libsoprano-dev? without this I cant build ;)
<emunkki> apachelogger, if you pay for the stuff + shipping, i can do ;)
<Riddell> kdelibs is the problem, I've uploaded a fix a couple of hours ago
<apachelogger> build queue still that long?
<apachelogger> hppa was almost at 1000 tonight
<apachelogger> emunkki: I could also just come visit and take some with me ;-)
<emunkki> even better
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: the issue is a version number change
<emunkki> i actually met sebr yesterday
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: when will this fix? :)
<apachelogger> when it is built
<Wubbbi> be fix
<Riddell> it is built, just needs to go into the archive
<Wubbbi> Riddell: so why dont you upload?
<Wubbbi> :)
 * Riddell refers the honourable gentleman to the answer he gave some moments ago
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll now copy the world to kubuntu-members-kde4
<apachelogger> Riddell: already?
<apachelogger> Riddell: sebas stated ~16:00 as ETA
<apachelogger> + kdesdk is not built
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: well apachelogger can you test a new version ( with some fixes ) of kio-sysinfo?
<Riddell> yeah but it'll take a while to copy and kde4libs isn't built yet in hardy and it means we have a bit of time to fix incase something goes wrong
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I uploaded a fix for kdesdk
<apachelogger> Riddell: let's wait for it to build
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> back from the oscon, ready to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently packaging kdebluetooth4
<emunkki> oxygen-icons.org is slow!
<Tonio_> hum it looks like kontact needs rebuilt according to the latest kdelibs....
<Tonio_> does kontact work for you right now ?
<Tonio_> or kmail ?
<Tonio_> read(3, 0x93dcc08, 2048)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tonio_> this is what strace reports to me
<Riddell> Tonio_: we're about to upload all of 4.1 shortly
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sikon/+archive/+build/611994
<apachelogger> ppa loop of death :S
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: I have send you an e-mail with the current version. It would be nice if you can test it. But you dont have to ... I mean if you was busy, forgett it :)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: text color is correct agai
<apachelogger> n
<apachelogger> otherwise exactly like yesterday
<Wubbbi> ok ... so is that ok like this?
<Wubbbi> or any things need to be changed?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: ok for now, but write upstream a mail
<apachelogger> asking to make the OS stuff work
<apachelogger> that init is awfully slow and he should use dolphin to open the common folders
<Wubbbi> does it use knqueror?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> oh
<Wubbbi> ok ... I know how to change. wait please :)
<apachelogger> and you might suggest making it scale on widescreen ;-)
<smarter> it should use the default explorer, it should not be hardcoded to konqueror or dolphin
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok
<apachelogger> is it hardcoded to konqueror now?
 * apachelogger doubts that somehow
<Wubbbi> hmmm ... no line found which shows me, that it is hardcoded to konqueror
<Wubbbi> if ( KStandardDirs::exists( KGlobalSettings::documentPath() + "/" ) )
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: now I know why. You are using konqueror right? ( I mean as browser )
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: one can't use sysinfo otherwise
<apachelogger> it only works in konqueror
<Wubbbi> well ok I have done the gorund part ... so I mean i have passed it on Kubuntu ... now someone who can c++ have to fix that things ... I cant this :)
<apachelogger> that is why you should ask upstream to do it
<nixternal> Happy Birthday to Me!!!!! AND IT IS KDE 4.1 RELEASE DAY!!!!!!
<Wubbbi> upstream? who is that? the creater?
<nixternal> now give me my damn KDE 4.1 birthday present!!! :)
 * apachelogger happy birthdays nixternal
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: upstream == upstream developer(s)
<emunkki> apachelogger, ryanakca, is there any preferred oxygen icon for "kubuntu gear" ?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: we are downstream developers
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: for sysinfo KDE is upstream for KDE X.org, Qt and others is upstream
<apachelogger> emunkki: kubuntu gear?
<emunkki> apachelogger, stuff sold by kubuntu?
<emunkki> apachelogger, mugs, pics of nakkid Nightrose, etc.
 * Nightrose pokes emunkki with the Long Pointy Stick Of Dooooooooooom(TM)
<Riddell> ahem
<emunkki> oh hi Nightrose ;)
<Riddell> just incase :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> emunkki: we have such a thingy Oo?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: so what I have to do now? to talk to who? kde-devel?
<Wubbbi> #kde-devel
<apachelogger> Riddell: emunkki always talks about nakkid Nightrose ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: write upstream a mail
<apachelogger> or post a comment on kde-apps
<Nightrose> apachelogger: and I alwways poke him for it...
<apachelogger> or find out where he lives and pay him a visit
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I actually think he likes that poking :P
<Nightrose> heh then I will need to find some other punishment
<emunkki> ;)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: xD
<emunkki> Nightrose: oh yes madame domina!
<Nightrose> emunkki: enought now ;-)
<emunkki> bah
<emunkki> you're boring
<emunkki> ;)
<Nightrose> i know
<Nightrose> ohhhhhhhh it's nixternal's birthday!
<Nightrose> happy birthday nixternal \o/
<emunkki> nixternal, don't know you, anyway HB!
<emunkki> apachelogger, let me put it this way then: in the start page, should there be three topics: "Need Help?" "Get Involved!" and what?
<emunkki> or anyone else who knows about this stuff can answer as well
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok I will add a comment on kde-apps. Do I need to creat a new Project called "kio-sysinfo new kubuntu" or what?
<apachelogger> emunkki: only ryanakca knows that kind of stuff I guess ;-)
 * emunkki is uploading new draft
<JontheEchidna> goood morning everybody! happy KDE 4.1 release day!
<Wubbbi> sorry wrong buttom ^^
<emunkki> apachelogger, everybody: http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/kubuntu_startpage_mockup_2.png
<nixternal> emunkki: I am nobody, probably why you don't know me...i am just a happless troll who enjoys using Vista and making funny faces at the Kubuntu developers
<JontheEchidna> cool^
<nixternal> thanks Nightrose :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, happy birthday
<emunkki> JontheEchidna, thx
<emunkki> any feedback is appreciated
<nixternal> would have been cool if I turned 41 today, with the release of 4.1 and all, but I will stick with 34...don't want to get old like ScottK :P
<Nightrose> :P
<nixternal> so, my birthday plans for today are: work like a kid in a sweatshop because I am the new build master for our software now at work...that is just way to much work and I know the software doesn't work cuz I attempted to smoke test it last night
<Nightrose> sounds like a great birthday present ;-)
<nixternal> emunkki: that start page looks almost like one I did a few months back, but I used the plasma theme look instead
<nixternal> looks good
<emunkki> nixternal, thx
<emunkki> nixternal, have a pic for your one?
<jpds> happy birthday nixternal!
<nixternal> emunkki: it is long gone... ryanakca may have a copy somewhere...actually wait, there should be one
 * nixternal grabs it
<emunkki> why was it abandoned?
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups <- thought it was there, but it isn't
<nixternal> emunkki: cleaned off my web server
<nixternal> thanks jpds
<emunkki> ok
<nixternal> time to get ready for work...everyone have a great day! happy release day!
<apachelogger> nixternal: happy work-birth-release day!
<apachelogger> or birth-work-release
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=86196 is that ok like this?
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: that was absolutely not what I meant
<apachelogger> Wubbbi:  I mean posting a comment to the upstream's upload
<apachelogger> in fact I would highgly suggest to remove that one
<apachelogger> we didn't review the package so I wouldn't want to publish it really
<Tonio_> apachelogger: still no integration of ark in dolphin for 4.1 ?
<Tonio_> that's really painfull
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * JontheEchidna blames ark for sucking
<JontheEchidna> xarchiver has seemed to have gotten worse, though. :/
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it doesn't suck that much, just that it lacks integration with dolphin
<Tonio_> and nobody seems to care
<apachelogger> may I introduce: DRebellion => Riddell, Riddell => DRebellion :P
<DRebellion> lol, hi
<Riddell> hello DRebellion
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Tonio_, JontheEchidna: the problem really is that ark got a complete rewrite
<DRebellion> Riddell, did you get my return email?
<apachelogger> and as I understand it's only one guy working on it
<apachelogger> so these features are considerable low priority
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure, I know that, but without integration with the file browser, it is pretty much useless
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> without being able to open a .gz file it is pretty much useless
<apachelogger> and that is annoying me much more ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also, indeed :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I've always felt that the lack of good archives manager in linux in general is really a shame
<Tonio_> compare to what exists in the windows world.... even on the opensource side....
<apachelogger> well, maybe one day ...
<Jucato> ooooh Tonio_'s here!!
<apachelogger> anyway, that context menu integration appears rather strange really
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah, back from oscon where I didn't get a decent and stable internet connection
<Jucato> ohw was it? :)
<apachelogger> that is like you select the cab depending on where you want to go to
<Jucato> er.. how*
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I dream of a winrar for linux in fact
<Jucato> (besides not having an internet connection)
<apachelogger> instead of getting in and telling the driver on where you want to go
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: wine to the rescue!
<Tonio_> or izarc, or fillzip, or 7zip
<Jucato> apachelogger: hm... actually that's how it works here :)
<JontheEchidna> 7zip ftw
<Tonio_> there is so much good tools for windows on that side
<Jucato> (a.k.a. cabs are picky :)
<apachelogger> Jucato: why would I use the cab then? :P
<JontheEchidna> anyway, brb
<Tonio_> 7zip is pretty decent in the command line side....
 * JontheEchidna logs out/back in
<Tonio_> I wonder how difficult would it be to write a gui for it
<Jucato> apachelogger: coz you woldn't want to take the bus or a jeepney (wikipedia that one :P)
<Tonio_> a 7zip based archives manager would deal with a large number of formats imho
<Jucato> Tonio_: KDE 4 ark is getting some love lately... but the kde3 one is probably declared DOA...
<Tonio_> and basically, you would have to deal with one tool only instead of 20 tools like ark does
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah, but in any case it still deals with one tool for one format, which is a bit stupid when 7zip does everything with unified commands
<Tonio_> Jucato: ark should basically use 7zip in the first place imho
<Tonio_> that would make it much easier to code btw
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'd love that : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/aKu?content=78839&PHPSESSID=49b69a2aeab8e454b642fe766a6c475b
<Tonio_> Jucato: but working with p7zip instead of rar in fact
<Jucato> Tonio_: oh... looks like the new ark :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: expect it already has integration with dolphin :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: that with P7zip would be perfect imho
<Jucato> Tonio_: not sure about being tied to one backend.. but whatever works! :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah rar only supports rar :)
<Tonio_> that's the problem with it
<Tonio_> and btw is in multiverse
<Tonio_> apachelogger: how came that libsoprano dep in kdelibs5-dev ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: I meant if ark were to drop its multi-backend nature and adapt a single backend
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kdelibs5-dev: Dépend: libsoprano-dev (>= 2.1.0) mais 2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> apachelogger: any idea ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: ho yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the issue is in debian/control, I'm reuploading with a fix
<apachelogger> Tonio_: intrepid?
<apachelogger> Riddell already uploaded the fix
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: afaics riddell already fixed
<Jucato> apachelogger: will people upgrading to 4.1 in hardy (if it's available) experience ~/.kde4 -> ~/.kde transition? or it will remain status quo?
<apachelogger> .kde4
<Jucato> ah thanks :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php added comment. better?
<Wubbbi> :/
<Wubbbi> omg
<Wubbbi> wrong link wait
<Wubbbi> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/New+sysinfo+1.0?content=85668
<Wubbbi> :)
<Jucato> apachelogger: the note at the 4.1 release page that says "There will be bugs with this release and it is recommended that you do not file bug reports against the packages in this release." really applies to 4.1?
<apachelogger> Jucato: what release page?
<apachelogger> KDE?
<Jucato> apachelogger: ours
<seele> yuriy: i'll look for your comment
<Jucato> that one that gets posted a lot in #kubuntu-kde4 as irrefutable proof that 4.1 is released!
<Jucato> and used as argument to "why does my upgrade epic fail?"
 * Jucato is reminded to reload seele's blog post to see new comments
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I guess you shouldn't publish news before hand as the news feed gets updated
<emunkki> who is hand? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess you shouldn't publish news beforehand as the news feed gets updated :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: see what Jucato said
<apachelogger> I can't imagine any other reason than people getting the news via the rss feed
<seele> yuriy: hum, can't find it.  weird
<Jucato> dunno where they get it though.. but then again people are good at finding out things when they're obsessed with sth :)
<apachelogger> well, considering the news is public accessible I supposed it is status published, which causes it to show up in the feed, no matter whether it is on  the frontpage or not
<apachelogger> just a theory though
<Riddell> this drupal thing still confuses me
<Jucato> lovely ain't it?
<emunkki> drupal==shit
<Riddell> ok, unpublished
<Riddell> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> Riddell: but my question remains though. "There will be bugs with this release and it is recommended that you do not file bug reports against the packages in this release." <-- still applies?
<emunkki> oh i'm so sorry dictator.
<Riddell> Jucato: I'll remove that
<Nightrose> emunkki...
<Riddell> emunkki: glad to hear it :)
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks :)
<apachelogger> haha
 * Riddell uploads l10n
<emunkki> Nightrose???
<Nightrose> emunkki: #kubuntu-devel != #rokymotion ;-)
<emunkki> Nightrose, #kubuntu-devel is at IRC, not on TV on USA at the best kid-watching time
<apachelogger> Riddell: korn-kde4 got removed from kdepim ... will the ppa still have it in the Packages.gz?
<apachelogger> emunkki: we have pretty young people here
<Riddell> apachelogger: in a normal archive it would, PPA I'm not sure
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please apt-get update and run apt-cache show korn-kde4
 * apachelogger gets something to drink meanwhile
<apachelogger> awfully hot today
<emunkki> apachelogger, yeah you're a kid :P
<emunkki> ;P
<Nightrose> ok sec
 * Riddell just likes a positive atmosphere
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/m2e942fce
<Jucato> Nightrose: you have strange guys, you know that? :)
<Nightrose> heh tell me about it ;-)
<apachelogger> so it apparently didn't get removed
<apachelogger> someone please file a soyuz question to remove that deb
<SolarWar> hey apachelogger, would you be in the mood for some packaging comments? :)
<SolarWar> apachelogger, i see I'm being too persistent,  I'm sorry  :)
<DRebellion> Riddell, is that apple icon image going to be a problem in posterazor?
<Riddell> oh, so that's who you are DRebellion
<DRebellion> Riddell, ...
<Riddell> DRebellion: it's just a question of how one would edit it
<Riddell> is the file edited directly or is there a source file
<DRebellion> Riddell, I believe the file is edited directly
<DRebellion> it's just an archive of different size images with some metadata i believe
<Riddell> DRebellion: ok, I'll accept
<DRebellion> :)
<DRebellion> Riddell, I was wondering why all 60 odd packages got through NEW overnight, and mine was still sitting there..
<DRebellion> apachelogger, ^^^^ :)
<Riddell> what makes you think there were 60 packages in New last night?
<DRebellion> Riddell, I have a vague recollection. But my memory has never been very reliable - feel free to disregard my comment ;)
<Riddell> if there were, it was slangasek's archive day so he'd have been the one to review them
<apachelogger> DRebellion: congrats on your first package :)
<DRebellion> apachelogger, thanks
<Jucato> seele: sorry for taking over your blog :P
<seele> haha, no worries
<Jucato> seele: can't believe how much I've been brainwashed by alan cooper.. and I haven't even finished the book... and it's a 1995 book at that!!
<apachelogger> and I thought I am slow at reading
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> whew it is hot in Chicago today
<apachelogger> upper austria as well
<Jucato> Philippines too
<Jucato> are we all connected? O.o
<Jucato> meteorologically
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> kubuntuologically
<apachelogger> global warming is happening everywhere
<apachelogger> that is the point of the word global I guess :P
<Jucato> nixternal: kubuntulogically.. extra 'o' in there
<nixternal> apachelogger: no more global warming from me!!!! I ride my bike everywhere
<apachelogger> question is .... where does the power for our machines come from?
 * Jucato will refrain from commenting on "global warming" and "natural gases that come from nixternal"...
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> my bicycle has exhaust :P
<Jucato> and where does it go, pray tell? :)
<nixternal> ok, gotta build out our software this lovely morning
<nixternal> back in a while, a very long while :(
<Jucato> hahah! you're changing the topic :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparently on average ~65% of the energy produced in austria is renewable one
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> not true
<seele> is it better to just upgrade today's kde4.1 packages or start over?
<apachelogger> winter imports
<apachelogger> ~45%
<apachelogger> yeah, in 2006
<apachelogger> not that bad either
<apachelogger> seele: what do you mean by start over?
<seele> apachelogger: instead of the upgrading ive been doing for the past month, uninstall everything and install what was released today?
<seele> sometimes i notice options and stuff are different from upgrades to fresh installs
<apachelogger> seele: that is workaroundish :P
<apachelogger> but everything should be fine with 4.1.0
<seele> ok
<Jucato> seele: upgrade, then nuke ~/.kde4 :D
<Riddell> anyone installed hardy yet and tested it?
<Jucato> 4.1 is out :)
<Jucato> 4.1? upgrading as we speek
<Tm_T> Jucato: um?
<Jucato> Tm_T: yum?
<Tm_T> nnnnnothing, I think it was me, seeing weird things
<apachelogger> Riddell: various people did already
<apachelogger> HAPPY KDE RELEASE DAY EVERYONE!
 * apachelogger hands out beer and party hats
<jussi01> beer!
<Jucato> yay!!
<Jucato> I think I'm really going to buy beer
<Tm_T> bear!
 * apachelogger actually bought champagne yesterday :D
<Tm_T> I have water, does it count?
<apachelogger> Riddell: please update the topic in -kde4
<Jucato> not unless it's alcoholic :)
<Jucato> apachelogger: what you want changed?
<Tm_T> Jucato: water? no it's not, I don't have alcoholic stuff here, unless some of cleaning soaps are
<Riddell> apachelogger: in where?
<Riddell> Happy KDE 4.1 http://dot.kde.org/1217341401/
<Riddell> big hugs to apachelogger for coordinating the packaging
<Arby> congratulations everybody :)
<Jucato> woot woot!
<Jucato> special thanks to our 4.1 packaging packagers!
<Jucato> Riddell: is this the correct link? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<Jucato> ok to spread it now?
<Jucato> ok just saw apachelogger :P
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<yuriy> apachelogger: really october release for amarok 2.0? http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Is_KDE_4.1_for_you%3F
<Tm_T> Jucato: #kubuntu is ok?
<yuriy> Happy 4.1 Day!!
<Nightrose> yuriy: that is the plan yes
<Nightrose> happy release everyone :)
<yuriy> Nightrose: does that mean it would be possible to make it default in Intrepid? :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: I'd remove "4.0.5 in backports" :)
<Nightrose> yuriy: unsure
<Nightrose> we'll have to see
<Nightrose> at least getting rid completely of 1.4.9.1 is unlikely
<yuriy> though if we still have knm and kdebluetooth that won't matter much
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Happy 4.1 Day | Next meeting: Wednesday 30 July, 22:00 UTC at #ubuntu-meeting - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<yuriy> I think having those two around nearly doubles the time it takes KDE to load
<yuriy> though there's also scim (and not skim!) starting up for some reason and it won't go away
<Riddell> yuriy: do you have scim-bridge-client-qt4 installed?
<yuriy> I'll check (I'm on my hardy machine now)
<JontheEchidna> this happens with hardy
<yuriy> but I have kubuntu-desktop installed so I should if that's part of it
<JontheEchidna> and has since 8.04-KDE4 remix was released
<JontheEchidna> scim-bridge-client-qt4 is installed, btw
<Riddell> it's not part of kubuntu-desktop, I had to remove it because it insists on starting scim and takes ages to timeout if scim isn't around
<Riddell> unfortunately it has no maintainer
<Riddell> I wonder what other distros do about it
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: ah right, it did, but I removed it and don't have kubuntu-kde4-desktop installed
<JontheEchidna> anybody know how to make it go away?
<Riddell> apt-get remove scim-bridge-client-qt4
<yuriy> I would even aptitude remove scim* skim*, don't need any of that stuff
<JontheEchidna> I tried that then the apps got all butthurt about not having scim
<JontheEchidna> and didn't start up
<yuriy> but the problem is the people who *do* need it
<JontheEchidna> maybe I did it wrong (tm)
<yuriy> now that's a huge headline I like to see on kubuntu.org
<JontheEchidna> heh
<yuriy> ooh shipit
<yuriy> and my python pocket reference.. it's almost like it's supposed to go with the kubuntu CD
<Tm_T> meow
<Tm_T> we are having some (K)Ubuntu participation with our LUG and other linux distro communities in http://www.assembly.org/summer08/asm
<Tm_T> let's see if I manage to get something about KDE 4 for that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://digg.com/linux_unix/KDE_4_1_released_4
<Nightrose> digg it please!
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: Can you help me? I want to debuild a file ... and I need a diff.gz ... I have builded it succesfull with the orig.tar.gz ... but no diff.gz ... whats the problem?
<JontheEchidna> does it include the original source?
<Wubbbi> what? orig.tar.gz?
<JontheEchidna> when you debuild -S -sa, did you have the orig.tar.gz named properly and everything?
<Wubbbi> wai
<Wubbbi> t
<ryanakca> happy birthday nixternal :)
<nixternal> thank you, and for my birthday I think I will jump out of the window..these people at work will drive you up a wall
<ryanakca> Oh?
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: that is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/31767/
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi:
<JontheEchidna> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<JontheEchidna> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<JontheEchidna> (expected kio-sysinfo_1.0.orig.tar.gz or kio-sysinfo-1.0.orig)
<JontheEchidna> continue anyway? (y/n) y
<JontheEchidna> -_-
<JontheEchidna> Thats why
<JontheEchidna> the orig.tar.gz isn't named properly
<Wubbbi> oO
<Wubbbi> what to do?
<JontheEchidna> name it properly!
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Wubbbi> like it was when I unzip the original code? (sysinfo) ?
<JontheEchidna> it needs packagename_version.orig.tar.gz
<Wubbbi> ???
<Wubbbi> so it should call like?
<JontheEchidna> whateverthepackagenameis_theversionnumber.orig.tar.gz
<Wubbbi> kio-sysinfo-1.0-0.orig.tar.gz?
<Wubbbi> kio-sysinfo_1.0-0.orig.tar.gz?
<JontheEchidna> ^the second one, I htink
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> no -0 though
<JontheEchidna> just kio-sysinfo_1.0.orig.tar.gz
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: God bless you http://paste.ubuntu.com/31770/ :/
<JontheEchidna> did you make patches for your changes?
<Wubbbi> no
<JontheEchidna> that's the problem, then
<Wubbbi> oO
<Wubbbi> why cant I change it without patches?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-21ed4ac3719256a0ce4c5f563206591eb5448329
<JontheEchidna> because you get errors like that
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Wubbbi> OMG ... thats so stupid -.- I cant make patches -.-
<j-b> hello
<j-b> I am looking for the Qt4 packager team
<JontheEchidna> that would be here
<Tm_T> in ubuntu atleast :)
<Wubbbi> do I realy need to patch something oO
<j-b> well, is there any ITP QGtkStyle in Intrepid ?
<Tm_T> Wubbbi: no, you need to do your changes as a patch
<Wubbbi> Tm_T: hehe ... and thats to problem. -.-
<j-b> I am a developer of VLC media player, and we are moving to Qt4, but we received a lot of complaints from ubuntu users and having QGtkStyle in ubuntu would fix it
<Tm_T> Wubbbi: and put that patch into patches folder etc
<JontheEchidna> !info qgtkstyle
<ubottu> Package qgtkstyle does not exist in hardy
<JontheEchidna> !info qgtkstyle intrepid
<ubottu> Package qgtkstyle does not exist in intrepid
<Wubbbi> But I cant create patches, because I dont know how to creat some ;)
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's called something else...
<JontheEchidna> or it could still need to be packaged
<Tm_T> Wubbbi: ah, I see, good reason to learn, isn't it?
<Wubbbi> Tm_T: yes but It will take month to learn it ;)
<Wubbbi> and till that intrepid is releaed and I can do it for 9.04 ;)
<Tm_T> it doesn't take month to learn it
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<Wubbbi> Tm_T: is there a German wiki? That would be helpfull  :)
<apachelogger> !info ding
<ubottu> ding (source: ding): Graphical dictionary lookup program for Unix (Tk). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 90 kB, installed size 412 kB
<apachelogger> ^ is your friend
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: what is that programm about?
<apachelogger> it is a dictionary :P
<Wubbbi> oO *owned* xD
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I won the distro blog fight
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> http://planetkde.org/
<apachelogger> hm.... looking that the opensuse news
<Wubbbi> I dont understand it. I dont know if I'm to stupid for it but I dont unterstand it -.- Sorry I cant build that package for Intrepid. It would be very nice but I cant. I'm too much noob for it :( sorry
<apachelogger> Riddell: we probably should enhance our news with a bit of screenshot magic
 * JontheEchidna suggests we jump on the screenie bandwaggon
<JontheEchidna> *wagon
 * apachelogger sends JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> bah, where'd I put the source code...
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you have 4 options - fight through it and probably learn a lot - find a mento guiding you trhough it and probably understand more - give up on kio-sysinfo and start with something easier - stop packaging
<JontheEchidna> oh, here
<Xand3r> apachelogger: "don't look back" nice^^
<JontheEchidna> ~/gitrepos
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: now, I am not much of a person who is giving up, so I would go with the first option even if it takes quite some time :)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: not mine - go hug #oxygen
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that makes it mine ;-)
<Xand3r> ^^
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: das problem ist, Ich weiß nicht wie so ein patch aussehen soll. Glaub mir ich mach das wirklich gerne und aufgeben wäre echt das letzte für mich, aber ich weiß einfach nie wie ein patch ausgebaut ist, was rein muss und wie er funktioniert.
<Xand3r> back in some seconds
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: ask wikipedia what a patch is ;-)
<apachelogger> I am quite sure most people here have one at hand so you can take a look at it
<apachelogger> and most people know how to create patches in a productive manner
<JontheEchidna> lol, I didn't know jr could transform
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: I will take a look at some patches
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sure that is when he starts sentences with capital letters ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> on the bright side, all of my other packages were ok besides kdesdk and kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: alle änderungen die man macht werden mit einen + ( hinzufügen ) und einem - ( entfernen ) gekenntzeitchet richtig?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: aye
<Wubbbi> aye?
<apachelogger> yes
<Wubbbi> ok ... what does that mean "@@ -75,3 +75,4 @@" ???
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: know pirates - they say "aye, aye" ;-)
<apachelogger> very good question
 * apachelogger doesn't know
<Wubbbi> xD
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: the first number is the line where the patch starts
<apachelogger> the second how many lines got changed
<Wubbbi> line 75,3 ??? oO
<Wubbbi> xD
<apachelogger> and the second second one is the amount of lines add I guess
<apachelogger> so the patch probably changes 3 lines and adds one, right?
<Wubbbi> ohhh ... now I understand ok
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger know also knows what these numbers are for :D
<apachelogger> s/know/now
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: 75,3 shows me, where the patch starts?
<Wubbbi> 75 = line and the ,3 shows what additional lines?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> -n,n +n,n
<apachelogger> -n,n defines at which line how many following lines got removed
<Wubbbi> removed? ... goood :D
<apachelogger> in the example line 75, 76 and 77 got removed
<apachelogger> +n,n defines at which line how many lines got add again
<apachelogger> in the example line 75, 76, 77, 78
<Wubbbi> and if I dont want to add any line I just have to say @@ -75,3 @@@ ???
<Wubbbi> -@
<JontheEchidna> can't you just use diff?
<JontheEchidna> nobody types all that stuff out
<apachelogger> that's what I wanted to say jus tnow
<Wubbbi> I dont know. I have a example of kdebase-kde4-4.0.3/apps/kfind/kfind.desktop here
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: so what you mean? use diff? oO Sorry I dont understand ^^
<smarter> Wubbbi: just ignore the @@ thingy, it's for the computer, not you :P
<smarter> Wubbbi: man diff && man patch
<Wubbbi> smarter: so just type -75,3?
<Wubbbi> tippe
<smarter> no
<Wubbbi> tipe
<Wubbbi> what ever xD
<smarter> ignore the @@ line
<smarter> you don't have to create diff files
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you don't fiddle that stuff manually
<smarter> diff create them for you!
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: say
<smarter> and patch applies them
<apachelogger> you have 2 directories
<Wubbbi> smarter: ohhh
<apachelogger> on is th original source
<apachelogger> one a  changed version
<Wubbbi> smarter: so how to creat patches? xD
<apachelogger> using diff you can create the patch
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: diff oldthing newthing
<Wubbbi> Konsole --- diff?
<apachelogger> diff -urNad will give a pretty nice version ;-)
<smarter> [18:23:21] <smarter> Wubbbi: man diff && man patch
 * smarter uses diff -Nru
<Wubbbi> open via konsole?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you can also use man:/diff in konqueror
<apachelogger> or man:/patch
<smarter> it's a command, open it with whatever terminal you use
<Riddell> vorian: going to upload extragear to intrepid?
<smarter> apachelogger: hmm, the -d option looks interesting
<smarter> Riddell: by the way, could you please upload guidance-power-manager 4.1.0 to intrepid from the bzr branch? It's the only thing he didn't package :P
<Wubbbi> and what option sould I choose?
<smarter> Wubbbi: -Nrud
<smarter> Riddell: well, he packaged it but then gave me the package and I added some stuff
<j-b> JontheEchidna: yes, Qgtkstyle isn't package anywhere
<Wubbbi> diff -Nurd [file] ???
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't think there's a stable release yet
<JontheEchidna> I guess somebody could package an svn snapshot
<Wubbbi> UHHH! thats easyer than I thought it was! xD
 * JontheEchidna looks for other qt themes for reference
<Riddell> smarter: this one? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
<smarter> yep
<Riddell> smarter: that's not been updated http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu/annotate/8?file_id=changelog-20080618103409-ltf4z6dvfsn7x190-3
<smarter> hmm, I think forgot to push my changes^^'
<smarter> *I forgot
<smarter> Riddell: should be OK now
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: coool ... so langsam kann ich es :D
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: how to tell a patch, that the icons are replaced?
<Wubbbi> by other
<Riddell> smarter: groovy, uploading
<Wubbbi> Binärdateien /home/egon/Desktop/sysinfo/src/about/suse/images/nvidia.png and /home/egon/Desktop/kio-sysinfo_1.0/src/about/kubuntu/images/nvidia.png sind verschieden.
<smarter> ach, sie sind verschieden, das ist nicht gut
<smarter> Wubbbi: that's a bit more complicated
<Wubbbi> smarter: the others are nonfree icons ;)
<smarter> you should use uuencode/uudecode
<skreechmiester> seele: ping
<Wubbbi> now they are free GPL Oxygen icons
<kishore> hello folks.. i just stopped by to say thank you! :)
<Wubbbi> smarter: oO how to use that?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you can't
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you will have to recreate the tarballs
<apachelogger> replacing the icons
<Riddell> kishore: what's that for?
<apachelogger> and attaching some dfsg thingy to the version number
<kishore> i just upgaded from kde4 RC to the final version and it all went smooth
<apachelogger> smarter will guide you :P
<Riddell> kishore: hardy or intrepid?
<apachelogger> smarter: no they are non-dfsg compatible I guess
<kishore> hardy
<kishore> 64
<apachelogger> smarter: thus should be removed from the tarball
<kishore> except for one meta package kdepim
<smarter> apachelogger: I'm learning PyQt, I can't mentor :P
<JontheEchidna> any reason why korn-kde4 wasn't in the hardy kdepim packages?
<Riddell> kishore: great, thanks for letting us know.  give apachelogger a hug for organising it all
 * kishore hugs apachelogger
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: kannst du mir das vllt auf deutsch erklären? das wäre supper :)
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> kishore: that should be fixed by now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got removed
<smarter> und ich spreche nicht Deutsch, so ich kann nicht Wubbi geholfen :P
<apachelogger> :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: why would the remove it in the final but have it in rc1?
<Wubbbi> smarter: oO
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: debian hat eine ganz genau definition von regeln
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: das ist mir im laufe der zeit auch aufgefallen ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: anyway, it seems to be causing upgrade troubles for those who have the 4.0.98 of korn installed
<kishore> apachelogger: you also work on amarok dont you? Thanks tfor that yet another awesome application!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: because the quality didn't make it
<apachelogger> kishore: I left the amarok project some weeks ago ;-)
<apachelogger> kishore: you can thank Nightrose though
<apachelogger> she's the new amarok release coordinator
<kishore> Nightrose: Thank you!
<Wubbbi> smarter: can you guid me? :(
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: solche dateien müssen entweder entfernt oder ersetzt werden
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: in der tarball selbst
<Wubbbi> und das geht wie?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: dann ist natürlich 1.0.0 nichtmehr = 1.0.0 ... darum hängt man meistens ein .dfsg.1 an ... oder ein +dfsg1 etc
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: das lass dir von smarter erklären ;-)
<Wubbbi> smarty ... come here :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could certainly add a replaces/conflicts to libkdepim4
<apachelogger> but that is quite workaroundish
<smarter> Wubbbi: useful stuff da:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-52a0ca99072b5072c1ff6622b30c896bea66faa1
<apachelogger> and we all know, I hate workarounds ;-)
<Wubbbi> smarter: again a wikiguid -.-
<Wubbbi> Nativ or Non-Nativ?
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> Replaces: kde-icons-oxygen
<Xand3r> Wubbbi: read them, otherwise you stay stupid like me
<apachelogger> in Package: libkdepim4-kde4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: again I am wondering how these packages work at all
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you sure it is caused by the fact that kcron-kde4 is installed?
<apachelogger> form a logical pov dpkg should be intelligent enough to remove kron in favor the 10 other apps which depend on libkdepim4
<Artemis_Fowl> KDirWatch - Artemis_Fowl : 3-0
<Artemis_Fowl> i was owned ....
<apachelogger> :S
<JontheEchidna> D:
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think I am going to leave kdepim as it is
<JontheEchidna> I'll just recommend people to remove korn-kde4
<apachelogger> I think most people will not have korn installed
<apachelogger> and it would be quite awful to force them again into an upgrade
<JontheEchidna> people who installed the kdepim metapackage would
<apachelogger> yeah
 * JontheEchidna didn't
<Wubbbi> smarter: hmmm ... so I do that when I debuild it?
<apachelogger> I still think that kron will get removed and that those reports JontheEchidna got are from ppa1 where the metapkg still depends on korn
<smarter> Wubbbi: do what?
<smarter> Wubbbi: you have to create get-orig-source: target in debian/rules which gets the tarball, unpack it, do the changes and repack it
<kishore> one thing i always wanted to ask about is nm0.7... is it usable and installable in hardy?
<kishore> I look forward to using the plasma applet but it only works with 0.7
<DRebellion> apachelogger, monkeystudio is in revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio
<smarter> Wubbbi: and the version number should be something like 1.0.0.dfsg-0ubuntu1
<smarter> Wubbbi: that is, you have to add a .dfsg after the version number
<Wubbbi> ohhh ok
<Wubbbi> smarter: and how should this get-orig-source call?
<smarter> smarter: debian/rules get-orig-source
<Wubbbi> hä? ... should I creat a file or type it into the konsole?
<kishore> Riddell, apachelogger the cmake package does not contain the either the ncurses gui or qt gui
<kishore> why is that?
<smarter> [18:54:14] <smarter> Wubbbi: you have to create get-orig-source: target in debian/rules which gets the tarball, unpack it, do the changes and repack it
<seele> skreechmiester: pong
<Riddell> kishore: cmake from backports does
<smarter> Wubbbi: debian/rules already exist, and it is called when you do dpkg-buildpackage, or debuild or whatever
<smarter> Wubbbi: you can call it manually, for example debian/rules build
<skreechmiester> seele: I was reading your blog. What are you thoughts on the comment that there should be a revert option that prompts for original settings or your last good settings ?
<smarter> Wubbbi: and you can add the target get-orig-source so that something happens when you do debian/rules get-orig-source
<kishore> Riddell: oh is that a more recent addition? i have blocked that update since i discovered that in ppa package
<kishore> thanks for that
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok ... what do I need to write into debian/rules ( auser das normale zeug )
<seele> skreechmiester: you mean factory settings versus last saved session?
<smarter> [18:47:02] <smarter> Wubbbi: useful stuff da:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-52a0ca99072b5072c1ff6622b30c896bea66faa1
<Wubbbi> I allready have open it. But I dont understand it :)
<seele> skreechmiester: are you asking which one?  or that a revert button is a good idea?
<seele> skreechmiester: in the GNOME dialogs, or for in KDE?
<skreechmiester> seele: KDE
<skreechmiester> so instead of a defaults and revert have one button
<skreechmiester> which can do both
<smarter> Wubbbi: read again, or use a dictionary like apachelogger said :P
<seele> skreechmiester: i don't know, because i dont think we should do it in System Settings
<Riddell> kishore: fairly new
<seele> skreechmiester: i think there are more applications like KNotes that we could use it for
<skreechmiester> seele: I'm lost.
<skreechmiester> seele: Use what?
<seele> skreechmiester: ar eyou talking about save?
<seele> skreechmiester: because there already is a Revert button in system settings modules
<skreechmiester> seele: No I'm talking about undoing
<skreechmiester> seele: Right which goes back to the state of the dialog when it was opened
<kishore> Riddell: looks like the ncurses gui is back but the new qt4 gui is still missing :(
<seele> actually, it is called Defaults
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok so I have to right down ( in debian/rule ) which file he have to replace with which?
<seele> skreechmiester: and it isn't consistent.  originally it was supposed to be factory defaults.  now i'm not sure what it does
<smarter> Wubbbi: look at the examples
<Riddell> kishore: in cmake-gui
<seele> skreechmiester: i think session undo is fine, undoing individual options in a configuration dialog would be confusing
<seele> configuring options is exploratory, so it would be hard to keep a mental history of what you did
<kishore> Riddell: yes but that is not there in the package
<seele> skreechmiester: because you would probably undo more than one change when you use it that way
<Riddell> kishore: so install that package
<Wubbbi> smarter: do I use a watch file?
<smarter> Wubbbi: that would make things easier
<kishore> Riddell: apologies. I thought cmake-gui was automatically installed with cmake as is ccmake
<Wubbbi> smarter: and how to creat one?
<smarter> Wubbbi: see the debian new maintainer's guide and ubuntu PackagingGuide
<smarter> I'm not google
<Wubbbi> smarter: why do you allways show me guids? Guids are heavy to understand, because you cant ask them and they dont know how much noob you are. Can't you explain me?
<smarter> Wubbbi: because repeating what's already written in guides is useless?
<smarter> Wubbbi: if you have a specific question, ask
<smarter> Wubbbi: you're question is already answered in one of these guides, and better than I could answer it
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i added the depend on kdelibs5-dbg for digikam-kde4 and i removed the watchfile
<Xand3r> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<skreechmiester> seele: Right someone was making the point that Kcontrol and system settings asks you when you are leaving a dialog if you want it to save or not
<skreechmiester> seele: He was saying that Defaults could do the same. ask if you want factory defaults or last settings before this session
<seele> that's different
<seele> on is asking if you want to save unsaved changes
<seele> just like if you close a changed document
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should remaster the kde4 livecd with 4.1
<seele> Revert is saying throw away all my changes from this session
<smarter> Wubbbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-50e9a6c8dba7adaa78d9903fa13d4513f32e290c
<seele> Save is only saving unsaved changes
<seele> theyre not the same
<smarter> Wubbbi: see? I just searched "debian/watch" on this page and found that, which will  explain everything to you
<DRebellion> apachelogger, did you get my earlier message?
<apachelogger> DRebellion: monkeystudio in revu?
<DRebellion> apachelogger, yep :)
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> too broken too revu it though
 * apachelogger should go to bed quite early today
<DRebellion> apachelogger, who broke you?
<apachelogger> 4.1.0
<DRebellion> hehe
<DRebellion> apachelogger, no problem
<skreechmiester> seele: yes I understand that but part of the problems with explict save vs implicit is how do you get back to a place that's good if you have no point of reference
<skreechmiester> and the Gnome ideas behind that are to strip out choices as it's oveall confusing and messy
<seele> ok.. but i'm not sure what you are getting at
<skreechmiester> Well I'm saying that the argument about implicit/explcit save are more to do with how do you deal with mistakes than how to allow the user to save
<seele> skreechmiester: http://blogs.gnome.org/desrt/files/2007/08/prefs-apply-close-undo.png
<seele> skreechmiester: are you talkniga bout that dialog?
<seele> Undo is only a single change or step, not resetting the dialog to the pre-session settings
<skreechmiester> If that's handled well then there is a much easier choice of selecting implcicit/explicit for a particualr dialof
<skreechmiester> dialog
<skreechmiester>  yes i read that
<Xand3r> Riddell: may be you could revie it? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok ... thank you :)
<Xand3r> urg
<Xand3r> i remember rubberband
<Xand3r> uff
<skreechmiester> seele: Ok :-) I guess what I'm asking is should we be having a disucssion on how to handle the possible cases of how to protect people from mindless/harmful changes and how to simplify that instead of should there be an apply button or not?
<skreechmiester> It seems to me that the cases of implicit save versus explicit always bring up the same points as to where they work very well respectively
<skreechmiester> it's the dangers of users choices or unpredicitably that is the center of problems
<skreechmiester> maybe we should be looking at how to manage that danger then the saving method will be simpler to deal with
<seele> skreechmiester: maybe.  the problem with using it in something like system settings is that the different module topics have different levels of control
<seele> skreechmiester: some wont break your system, others will
<seele> skreechmiester: being able to have an escape is one of the problems with the GNOME dialogs, but that isn't the only problem with implicit save
<skreechmiester> seele: right and the conversation about implicit versus explcit doesn't help there
<seele> skreechmiester: there would have to be exceptions for different types of dialogs which introduct inconsistencies
<skreechmiester> cause if it saves instantly or you press ok you are still faced with a dead broken system
<skreechmiester> seele: Well that's the next part of what I was thinking about
<skreechmiester> There should be some visual way of knowing as you enter a dialog if it's implicit or explicit but if the getting back to good is taken care of it's much less of a danger and more an inconvience
<seele> trying to figure out how the dialog works shouldnt be the burden of the user though
<seele> they should just use it, not understand the different interaction mechanics
<skreechmiester> seele: Yes but it's much less a pain point than breaking things and not being able to fix it
<seele> i would rather pursue how it can be used with more ephemeral information to learn how users work with implicit save before moving on to something like system settings modules
<Nightrose> kishore: ;-) you're welcome
<Nightrose> though it is of course not only my work
<kishore> Nightrose: I know... and i thank everyone of you but making it generic kinda dilutes it so... :)
<Nightrose> kishore: ;-)
<skreechmiester> seele: ok .. would a revertion system be able to be consistent regardless of implict or explicit save in most circumstances?
<skreechmiester> Obviously Knotes with no buttons doesn't count :)
<skreechmiester> but that works well as it is
<skreechmiester> Though.. I guess you may not be able to comment on that
<seele> skreechmiester: the problem is Revert is ambiguous, so it would have to be a better button label.
<seele> but at the same time, you wont need revert with most ephemeral data
<skreechmiester> Right I was putting up the idea that a choice when clicking revert between defaults and last saved session would make it much less ambigious get rid of the need for a new button
<skreechmiester> But I suppose you will look at that
<apachelogger> The server wiki.kde.org refused to allow this computer to make a connection.
<apachelogger> I seriously don't like that wiki
<apachelogger> in 9/10 times I would want to visit it's db is eithe broken it's close not responding or it is not responding
<Wubbbi> smarter: the watch filde must be in the folder /debian right?
<Wubbbi> smarter: ??? are you here?
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: yeah, the watch file goes in debian/
<smarter> Wubbbi: yes
<smarter> Wubbbi: everything you do is in debian/
<yuriy> apachelogger: great post! JontheEchidna, smarter, vorian, Arby, apachelogger and of course Riddell: thanks for your awesome work!
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
<Xand3r> i have here a patch, why does it not work for me? http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/media-libs/rubberband/files/rubberband-1.2-gcc43.patch?rev=1.1&content-type=text/plain
<Xand3r> back in some seconds
<Wubbbi> smarter: one question. Wouln't it be easyer then I change the Icons in orig.tar.gz and "mything" direkt? I mean I just remove the non-free Icons. I dont change anything on the base files
<smarter> mything?
<smarter> if you change something in the orig.tar.gz, people have to know it's not the "real" orig
<Riddell> apachelogger: remastered CD would be nice, but it's a good day's work and I don't know where we'd host it
<Riddell> Xand3r: looking at digikam now
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx
<Wubbbi> smarter: but thats just icons. I mean Icons wont change the hole Program.
<smarter> Wubbbi: say that to Debian people :P
<smarter> you changed the source, you have to clearly indicate how and why
<Wubbbi> -_-
<Wubbbi> but I dont understand that with watch and the stuff
<Riddell> ooh, nepomuk seems to have started working
<Wubbbi> smarter: what should be in the watch file? ... how should it call?
<yuriy> Riddell: userconfig runs with the changes you mentioned, thanks
<smarter> Wubbbi: I sent you a link
<smarter> [19:15:22] <smarter> Wubbbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-50e9a6c8dba7adaa78d9903fa13d4513f32e290c
<Wubbbi> smarter: yes I know and I have read that. But I dont understand ( understand =! Read ) wath to fill in there
<Wubbbi> ( the watch file )
<smarter> the adresse of the latest version of the program you're packaging
<Wubbbi> adress = download link?
<Wubbbi> or Hoempage
<Wubbbi> Homepage
<smarter> download
<smarter> debian/watch is used to download something
<smarter> see the examples
<Wubbbi> ahhh ok
<smarter> have you looked at the examples?
<Wubbbi> and version means what version?
<Wubbbi> smarter: yes
<smarter> look more closely, you don't have to put the version number
<Wubbbi> why? there was a example which shows me: "version=3"
<Wubbbi> what does that mean?
<Wubbbi> "The very first line of the watch file must be the format version, currently 3, and then other lines can contain urls to parse." so I have to use 3?
<smarter> yes
<smarter> you see, everything is written :p
<Wubbbi> :P
<Wubbbi> but the download link of the source is a .zip. does this matter? ( http://rogozinski.org/projects/sysinfo/factory/src/sysinfo-1.0.zip )
<Wubbbi> smarter: is that right in watch? "http://rogozinski.org/projects/sysinfo/factory/src/sysinfo-(.*)\.tar\.bz2\.zip"
<Wubbbi> smarter???
<Wubbbi> smarty ... :(
<stdin> Wubbbi: "http://rogozinski.org/projects/sysinfo/factory/src/sysinfo-(.*)\.zip" would be more like it
<stdin> unless it's a .tar.bz2.zip file ;)
<Wubbbi> ahh ok :)
<Wubbbi> Newest version on remote site is 1.0, local version is 1.0-0.dfsg
<Wubbbi> ok seems to work :)
<Wubbbi> great :D
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok ... now I have to replace in the not Original ( with the debian folder ) the icons with the oxygen one right?
<Wubbbi> The watch file is created.
<Wubbbi> and now?
<Wubbbi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-52a0ca99072b5072c1ff6622b30c896bea66faa1 ahh ok :)
<Wubbbi> smarter: hmmm ... now I need your help. what is my next step on the guid?
<Riddell> Xand3r: dh_install: digikam-kde4 missing files (debian/xpm.d/digi*), aborting
<Xand3r> Riddell: oh thx
<Xand3r> Riddell: why they are missing
<Wubbbi> smarter ? are you online?
<allee> Xand3r: somebody removed to much from debian/rules.    rules should copy the xpm.d/* files.  dh_install is useless
<allee> s/to/too/
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: can you help me ... smarter seems to be offline
<Xand3r> Wubbbi: what is your problem?
<Xand3r> allee: dont know what you mean?
<Wubbbi> Xand3r: I have created a watch file now ( succesfull ) ... Now I dont know what to do now.
<Xand3r> i dont know what you have done already and i dont know what you whant to do exactly
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe kubuntu-de.org is interested, I figured they usually like a bit of promotion ;-)
<allee> Xand3r: someone removed from debian/rules: install -D -p -m 0644 debian/xpm.d/digikam.xpm $(CURDIR)/debian/digikam/usr/share/pixmaps/digikam.xpm
<Xand3r> allee: not some one. i have done it -.-
<Xand3r> i think
<Xand3r> thx allee
<allee> Xand3r: not a good idea ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> either it's my KDE 4.1.0 or intrepid
<apachelogger> but something is defenitely broken
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you got intrepid?
<Xand3r> only in pbuilder
<Xand3r> apachelogger: sorry
<apachelogger> anyone with intrepid around?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: after a reboot system tray was good again
<apachelogger> Xand3r: that is to be expected with trunk builds
 * apachelogger needs someone with intrepid
<apachelogger> Xand3r: do you have 4.1 yet?
<Wubbbi> Do I need to copy this ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/31831/ ) into rules, or creat a new file calls xy?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i think so but not running right now, now i am here with nightly
<Wubbbi> do anyone know that?
<apachelogger> I think there is a major issue
<apachelogger> in 4.1.0
<yuriy> hmm? I'm on Intrepid
<apachelogger> applications don't quit properly when using the window deco's close button
<apachelogger> best example
<apachelogger> start kate
<yuriy> "don't quit properly"?
<apachelogger> file -> quit
<apachelogger> should quit the app
<apachelogger> last words:
<apachelogger> QObject: Do not delete object, 'unnamed', during its event handler!
<apachelogger> QObject: Do not delete object, 'file_quit', during its event handler!
<apachelogger> QFSFileEngine::open: No file name specified
<apachelogger> QThreadStorage: Thread 0x93b87b0 exited after QThreadStorage 2147483643 destroyed
<apachelogger> quitting with the close button however does exactly nothing but hide the window
<yuriy> hmm seems so. but I'm not sure if that has something to do with having another kate window open
<yuriy> OIC
 * apachelogger has nothing but quassel + konsole open
<yuriy> apachelogger: yep. that's ugly
<apachelogger> same happens for konqueror apparently
<yuriy> I wonder if this has anything to do with Xorg sitting there using 50% CPU for the last hour
<apachelogger> yah, konqueror doesn't work either
<yuriy> nope that was firefox's fault (as usual)
<yuriy> heh when I closed firefox, as it was closing top showed it using 245% CPU
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> konqueror doesn't even exit via file - quit
<Riddell> no such problem here in intrepid
<apachelogger> super strange
<apachelogger> one guy in -kde4 also reproduced this on hardy
<yuriy> apachelogger: same thing as you for konqueror
<apachelogger> yuriy, Riddell: what graphics driver?
<yuriy> apachelogger: nvidia
<Wubbbi> smarter: are you still away?
<Riddell> apachelogger: intrepid
<Riddell> err
<Riddell> apachelogger: intel
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: I do see the problem on my hardy machine
<apachelogger> I think this is nvidia specific
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that one using nvidia?
<Riddell> no, S3
<apachelogger> hm
 * JontheEchidna can't reproduce
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what driver?
<JontheEchidna> nvidia-glx
<JontheEchidna> the 96.x.x version
 * apachelogger doesn't see a pattern
<apachelogger> yuriy: which version for you?
<yuriy> apachelogger: nvidia-glx-177
<apachelogger> yuriy: that is the new thingy, right?
<yuriy> apachelogger: yes, it's the newest one, I have a geforce go 7400
<apachelogger> only one way to find out - I have to remove my nivida card
<apachelogger> I just hope the intel driver works ;-)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and who made kdesdk-scripts conflict with kdelibs5-dev?
<apachelogger> and why
<yuriy> hmm does qt4 designer work on intrepid? JontheEchidna iirc you had a problem with it?
<yuriy> apachelogger: it should conflict with an older version of it because they both provide the same files
<yuriy> apachelogger: something was moved from one to the other
<apachelogger> kdelibs5-dev (<< 4:4.0.98a-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> that is rather strange
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Conflicts: kdelibs5-dev (<< 4:4.1.0a-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Conflicts: kdelibs5-dev (<< 4:4.1.0a-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Replaces: kdelibs5-dev (<< 4:4.1.0a-0ubuntu2),
<apachelogger> why does it replace the -dev package
<apachelogger> that seems rather .... strange
<apachelogger> s/strange/awkward
<yuriy> it replaces an older version of it because it used to contain scripts
<apachelogger> yuriy: that doesn't make it replace
<apachelogger> that makes it conflicts
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger halts for graphicscard removal
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: it worked after I deleted some qt designer plugins
<JontheEchidna> and now it works and I can finally design stuff again! ^_^
<jjesse> yay
 * jjesse installed intrepid today
<jjesse> it looks very sharp
<apachelogger> ah
<Wubbbi> smarter ?
<apachelogger> it doesn't depend on the graphics driver
<apachelogger> oh and kdesdk is screwed up
<Wubbbi> Can anyboddy in here help me please?
<Wubbbi> Dont seems so :(
<smarter> Wubbbi: hmm?
<Wubbbi> smarter: wuhuhu you are here :D
<Wubbbi> smarter: I have created the Watch file. What to do now?
<smarter> put a get-orig-source which use debian/watch
<smarter> there are examples of that in the PackagingGuide
<smarter> be back later
<Wubbbi> smarter: wait
<Wubbbi> where should the get-orig-source be? in /debian?
<Wubbbi> and after what to do after that?
<smarter> in debian/rules
<smarter> see my previous messages
<Wubbbi> and how should this call? the example seems to be very diffrent then my version should be
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok done. Now I need to replace the icons? and then debuild?
<seele> anyone else have problems with plasmoids in extragear-plasma?
<Riddell> seele: extragear-plasma doesn't exist any more
<reisi> good evening/anything everyone!
<emunkki> moi koipireisi.
<seele> Riddell: since when? today?
<seele> Riddell: where is all the extra plasma stuff now?
<reisi> there has been this one bug since first kde 4.0/kubuntu releases that /home and /media icons appear as questionmark (unknown) icons.. and i cannot find a bug on that on launchpad either
<ScottK> reisi: Then file one.
<reisi> is it not known bug or am i (plus another guy at #kubuntu) just have somehow broken setups?
<reisi> ScottK: sorry to ask stupid questions but where exactly do i add a bug in launchpad (after being logged in)? do i need some specific permission for that?
<ScottK> Is this in Konqueror or Dolphin?
<reisi> dolphin
<reisi> in konqueror also
<reisi> packages are fresh kde 4.1, upgraded about an hour ago.. did kbuildsyscoca4 --noincremental ... user-home.pngs seem all good and so do svgzs
<JontheEchidna> By the way, the dolphin-hover-over-avi crash is apparenly a strigi bug that was fixed 2 or 3 weeks ago in strigi trunk/
<JontheEchidna> seele: extragear-plasmoids moved to kdeplasma-addons
<ScottK> Launchpad is being even more slow than usual today.
<reisi> ScottK: now that i finally found the bug filing (why couldn't i access it from kubuntu-team's bugs page? :)) should i file it under kdebase?
<ScottK> reisi: kdelibs
<seele> JontheEchidna: thanks
<ScottK> If it affects both it's almost certainly in the libs.
<ScottK> reisi: kde4libs actually.
<ScottK> reisi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+filebug
<reisi> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> reisi: You're welcome.
<reisi> is calling path "/" in dolphin as "Custom Folder" a feature or should i bug report it too?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: what exactly?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ?
<yuriy> what did you erase to get qt designer working?
<reisi> ScottK: well thats now there with id 253099
<ScottK> reisi: Great.
<reisi> ScottK: not really much information to give
<ScottK> That's how it starts.
<vorian> hello!
<vorian> congrats to all etc ... :)
<yuriy> bug 253099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253099 in kde4libs "/home and /media folders have a question mark icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253099
<reisi> will the launchpad be sending me emails as does bugs.kde.org?
<yuriy> yes
<yuriy> and I can confirm the bug
<vorian> ugggg
<vorian> all these failures
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ark still starts the kde 4 app instead of the kde 3 one :(
<yuriy> reisi: the .directory files provided for those by kubuntu-default-settings specify system and folder_home, neither of which are in oxygen
<yuriy> the correct one would be user-home
<reisi> yuriy: ofc.. why didn't i dpkg -L kubuntu-default-settings.. there's folder_home for icon
<yuriy> I don't know what the right one is for system
<yuriy> reisi: hmm?
<jtechidna> yuriy: don't know, libpython something or another might have been the one that fixed it
<reisi> yuriy: nothing :) just wrote and didn't look that you had written the exact same above..
<reisi> yuriy: could it just be computer? or computer-laptop
<yuriy> reisi: that's the tricky part. I think it should be the same icon as the device notifier. the device notifier can determine whether it's a laptop or not, but a folder icon can't really since there's no code
<Xand3r> hey folks, please review it, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<Xand3r> now i have to go to bed, cause i have to stand up early, c ya
<yuriy> reisi: thanks for reporting.  in the future, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting and let me know if that documentation is inadequate
<Xand3r> n8
<Xand3r> nini apachelogger
 * yuriy -> out
<reisi> yuriy: you're welcome.. sorry for stupid questions. i've just became so used to bugs.kde.org launchpad always seems too weird when i visit it :)
<Wubbbi> smarter: are you back again?
<smarter> Wubbbi: not for long, going to sleep
<smarter> what do you need?
<Wubbbi> I have created a get-source bla bla bla
<Wubbbi> can you take a look?
<Wubbbi> on iz
<Wubbbi> t
<Wubbbi> in debian rules
<Wubbbi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31889/ is that right?
<Wubbbi> smarter ?
<vorian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874151
<seele> who is working on adept for kde4?  (i should know this but always forget)
<seele> nixternal?
<Riddell> seele: mornfall
<Riddell> (maybe)
<seele> Riddell: does he have a ppa or wiki page for it?  i couldnt find anything in launchpad
<Riddell> seele: ~mornfall is the ppa
<Riddell> it hasn't been updated in a while
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-30
<Riddell> ScottK: have you tried KDE 4.1?  do you think it's -backports material?
<ScottK> Riddell: I have not.
<ScottK> I will confess that with this new DNS cache poisoning attack I'm increasingly uncomfortable with use of unsigned repositories like PPAs.
<ScottK> Riddell: If a few people try it and generally find it major regression free compared to the KDE4 Remix, then I'd say go for it.
<seele> Riddell: thanks
<jjesse> fresh install of intrepid and i'm liking what i'm seeing ;)
<jjesse> is nixternal not here?
<Jucato> Riddell or ryanakca: <flaccid> Jucato: rc mentioned on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 . who can ammend? --> "To update to the release candidate of KDE 4.1, please follow these instructions"
<ryanakca> Jucato: thanks, I guess it should be "To update to KDE 4.1, please..." ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> or "to install KDE 4.1"... heh now I'm not sure which of the two :P
<ryanakca> I went for update
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> jeesh, who would have ever thought that importing folders and messages into kmail-kde4 would be such a pita
<vorian> grrr
<vorian> hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<vorian> looking for a new computer eh?
<nixternal> ya, mine keeps shuttin' down when it wants to
<nixternal> kmail-kde4 importing action taking place
<vorian> arg, no good
<nixternal> 100,000 emails imported with a few million left to go!
<vorian> haha
<vorian> sheminie
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> I have all of my original email from the 90s
<vorian> how in the world did you manage that?
<nixternal> Slackware, SuSE, Debian, VA Linux (whoa), Corel Linux, LFS, and even BSD stuff
<nixternal> used Mutt forever on a server and never got rid of my old email
<vorian> that is amazing
<vorian> i have a few i've held on too for a few years
<vorian> but
<vorian> all!
<nixternal> hehe, ya
<vorian> kudo's
<nixternal> even old shuttleworth posts on debian when nobody knew who he was
<nixternal> same with that Riddell character on Debian and KDE :)
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> a ton of Matthew Garret Debian posts when I thought he was snooty
<nixternal> I am willing to bet that Matthew Garrett has the lead of most emails in my folders
<nixternal> yay, 9% complete with 700,000 emails imported
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> and very crazy
<nixternal> kmail-kde4 is the hottness...well kontact-kde4 that is
<nixternal> next is to import my contacts
<vorian> i need to fix pim it seems
<vorian> damn it, etc ...
<nixternal> just noticed that the kmail icon in the system tray isn't meant for messages over 1,000,000 new...I can't even read the amount anymore
<nixternal> it is so small
<nixternal> and it keeps disappearing
<nixternal> ummm, that wasn't 7 million...I have surpassed that and haven't even hit 50% yet
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> 13 million and it says 31%..this is scary as hell
<vorian> dude, that is crazy
<Jucato> you have that much mail? O.o
 * Jucato doesn't know how he'll survive that much...
<nixternal> 14,000,000 and still 31%
<Hobbsee> Jucato: just "lose" some.
<nixternal> but it is showing that it is importing the last folder in the popup window
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. that's how I never use up more than 10% of Gmail's capacity...
<nixternal> my gmail capacity is almost reached weekly with spam :P
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> I wished gmail would let you configure spam autodeletion time.. 30 days is just "Too Much" (TM)
<nixternal> oh man, now it is hitting debian
<nixternal> oh, that was scary, it was just a quicky import
<vorian> how many in total?
<nixternal> 34 million
 * vorian faints
<Nightrose> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/249156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249156 in kdebase "KDE 4.1 rc - Dolphin 4 crashs browsing directories with video-files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nightrose> can you have a look please?
<Jucato> thought that was  known upstream bug, but fixed in trunk... not 100% sure though
<Arby> morning all
<etretyak> morning Arby
<Jucato> hello kde4 ninja :)
<Jucato> kubuntu ninja I mean
<Arby> :D
<Arby> that came as a complete surprise
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=171000
<apachelogger> if you get me a .11 tarball I will upate the package
<apachelogger> until them scru'em
<apachelogger> *then
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sorry - other problems right now :/
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/strigi
<apachelogger> ...one day...
<apachelogger> http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sync strigi from debian
<apachelogger> fixes bug 249156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249156 in kdebase "KDE 4.1 rc - Dolphin 4 crashs browsing directories with video-files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249156
<apachelogger> uploading to kde4 ppa
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: my sbscription to the kubuntu-council launchpad group just expired
<Tonio_> Riddell: could you renew it please ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and fyi, I'll go with 2 contrib days tomorrow and on friday... you can expect a bunch of uploads then :)
<Tonio_> I have a few things ready for upload (kdebluetooth and so on)
<Riddell> apachelogger: synced
<davmor2> Riddell: I don't seem to be able to log on to gmail talk using kopete
<Riddell> Tonio_: added back
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> !info libqca2-plugin-ossl
<ubottu> libqca2-plugin-ossl (source: qca2-plugin-ossl): QCA OSSL plugin for libqca2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~20070904-3 (hardy), package size 108 kB, installed size 348 kB
<apachelogger> davmor2: ^
<apachelogger> davmor2: are you on intrepid?
<davmor2> yes sorry I didn't clarify that bit I'm using intrepid.  Running some general smoke test to try and get rid of some of the bugs before A4
 * apachelogger didn't have time to write the MIR yet 
<apachelogger> and I guess no one else did ;_)
<davmor2> well as long as you know it's an issue :) I'll carry on testing :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32118/ languages which didn't make it into 4.1.0 - should I file a bug so we don't forget to remove them in time, or do you want to kick them out right away?
<Riddell> apachelogger: shrug, they don't do any harm and removing them wouldn't actually change anything (the strings would still be in launchpad)
<apachelogger> ok
<Wubbbi> Hello :)
<Riddell> do we need a main inclusion review for libqca2-plugin-ossl?
<ubuntu__> hello (testing, testing, 123)
<Hobbsee> test fail.
<ubuntu__> well this seems to work okay :)
<Wubbbi> smarter: are you away?
<Hobbsee> hello davmor2 :)
<ubuntu__> hello hobbsee :)
<davmor2> Hobbsee: how do :)
<Riddell> we have https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportQCA2 but I guess we need one for that plugin too
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't we drop preparetips from kdelibs-bin.install or move the cdbs scripts for extracting message to that very same package?
<apachelogger> right now one can't install kdesdk-scripts with kdelibs-bin nor can kdesdk, kdesdk-dbg and probably some other metapackages be installed
<davmor2> is it me or is kmail really slow at imap folder setup?  It's syncing the mails quick enough just took forever to set up the folders.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did drop it from kdelibs-bin.install
<Tonio_> re
<Riddell> davmor2: doesn't that setup include downloading all the message headers?
<davmor2> Riddell: the downloading of the headers were quick.  It was the folder creation that took forever.  It took about 2 minutes to create the folders and about a minute after to dl the header
<davmor2> Riddell: as a comparison Evolution sets up the folders in about 30-40 seconds and the mail headers take about 1 minute or so.
<davmor2> Riddell: and if memory serves on mobile it didn't take that long either.
 * smarter waves
<Wubbbi> smarter: hello :)
<smarter> hi Wubbbi
<Wubbbi> smarter: can you help me a little bit? I have created the "watch" file now, and I have written the get-orig source into "Rules" ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/32130/ is that ok ? ) What to do now?
<smarter> Wubbbi: you need to change a bit the get-orig-source to remove the non-free files
<smarter> also, have you tried to use it? bzcat ../sysinfo-$${version}.zip is not going to work, you must use unzip with a .zip
<smarter> so unzip foo.zip && \ cd foo/icons && \ rm nvidia.png bla.png bar.png && \ cd ../.. && \ tar czf foo.orig.tar.gz foo && \ rm foo.zip
<Wubbbi> so it sould call " unzip ../sysinfo-$$... " ?
<Wubbbi> smarter: and how did the system know what Icons need to add ( after they are removed ) ?
<smarter> you can create a directory debian/icons and put these icons here, the use a debian/install to install them
<Wubbbi> ahhh ok
<Wubbbi> thats sounds easy :)
<smarter> but you've said that they already exist in the oxygen theme no?
<Wubbbi> yes they do
<smarter> Wubbbi: then, the Best Way   ® would be too patch the source to use system icons(which is oxygen for KDE4)
<Wubbbi> how to do that?
<smarter> no idea :p
<Wubbbi> xD
<smarter> but api.kde.org certainly knows
<Wubbbi> ok ... let us go back to remove the non-free icons. There is one point I dont understand ... foo = the programm ( sysinfo ) ? and where I have to add this line?
<smarter> Wubbbi: first, make the get-orig-source work, it has to unzip, then tar czf(== create a tar.gz) sysinfo
<smarter> this is basic shell, nothing difficult
<smarter> the goal is that when you do debian/rules get-orig-source in a terminal, a sysinfo_1.X.X.orig.tar.gz appears in the directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: some plasmoids don't work anymore here
<Tonio_> Riddell: the folder view for example.... works with the hardy kde4.1 packages...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I investigated, but didn't found the issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that known problem ?
<Riddell> "don't work" "works"  I'm confused
<supert0nes> is there any way for kubuntu phonon to support oss4 even tho hal doesnt and therefore the generic phonon doesnt?
<Riddell> I don't know what oss4 is, but phonon isn't related to hal
<supert0nes> i think phonon checks hal
<supert0nes> for sound devices
<supert0nes> oss open sound system
<Tonio_> Riddell: folder view is seen as an "unknown applet"
<supert0nes> ahh sorry to ask here this isnt the place, but freedesktop.org and phonon are very difficult places to get answers
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried with a clean .kde, doesn't change anything
<Tonio_> Riddell: seen as a correct applet with hardy and kde4.1 packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: does this make sense ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you have kdebase-plasma installed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> works for me
<Tonio_> hum weird.... I also have a couple of other issues....
<Tonio_> very strange
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/capture89.png
<Tonio_> that's what I have, all files are present (so and desktop) for the applet...
<Tonio_> also with a  new profile/account the problem is still there.... very weird...
<Tonio_> retesting with a new account...
<Tonio_> ouch kde doesn't even start with a new account...
<Tonio_> my all installation seems to be broken....
<Tonio_> failsafe mode is broken too..... what the hell happens on my machine ??
<Tonio_> apt-get remove --purge 'kde*'
<Tonio_> and we'll see :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: planning to get konqueror-plugin-searchbar into main ?
<smarter> Are we going to package kdebluetooth4 as -kde4 or replace the kde3 version?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I guess I could just promote that, it was previously in main
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect so yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: could you take a look at the patch on bug #39383 at some point?  it's pretty small and may be obsoleted by kdebluetooth4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39383 in kdebluetooth "No icons in GNOME" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39383
<Tonio_> Riddell: will look
<smarter> (http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=84761&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=635cf6e48ecd02666435465b724aa96b)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the autostarter we did with allee does only start with kde, obviously....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can change that with the next upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: (I'm not saying the patch is correct)
<davmor2> Riddell: I just clicked on about kubuntu it dies.  The follow error is shown "the file or folder help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu does not exist."  should it read help://?
<Riddell> ah, docs
<Riddell> they need rewritten for KDE 4 really
<Riddell> nixternal: should we put a call out for someone to do KDE 4 docs?
<davmor2> do you want a report making out as a reminder Riddell?
<Riddell> davmor2: yeah
<davmor2> np's
<Jucato> gah! my bad sorry Riddell I forgot to put the link to Meetings wiki when I did the topic :/
<Riddell> Jucato: what's that?
<Jucato> Riddell: I forgot to link to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings in the topic :/
<Riddell> Jucato: it's in this channel too
<Xand3r> i have changed pbuilder-dist/etc/hardy/apt.conf , how i can get pbuilder-dist use it?
<Jucato> Riddell: heh nvm :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Happy 4.1 Day | Next meeting: Wednesday 30 July, 22:00 UTC at #kubuntu-devel - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 253244
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/253244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253244 in kubuntu-docs "Intrepid: About Kubuntu clashes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253244 in kubuntu-docs "Intrepid: About Kubuntu clashes." [Undecided,New]
<smarter> Xand3r: try running pbuilder-dist with --override-config
<Xand3r> smarter: thx
<smarter> Xand3r: if it doesn't work pbuilder-dist intrepid login, add whatever you needs to /etc/apt/sources.list, exit, launch pbuilder-dist intrepid update --override-config
<danimo> hi
<smarter> hi danimo
<danimo> does anyone know why why kubuntu-kde4-desktop does not seem to depend on libkonq5-templates?
<Xand3r> smarter: thx first solution worked fine
<danimo> (or any of its subpackages, e.g. konqueror-kde4 or dolphin-kde4 ?
<smarter> danimo: konqueror-kde4 depends on libkonq5 which depends on libkonq5-templates
<danimo> smarter: but konqueror-kde4 is installed here, and it didnt't pull the dependency...
<smarter> are you using KDE4 PPA or just hardy repos?
<danimo> PPA
<danimo> for 4.1
<smarter> so apt-cache show konqueror-kde4|grep libkonq5
<gnomefreak> is there plans on adding neon to intrepid in the ear future?
<smarter> should return something
<gnomefreak> smarter: you most likely need spaces in there
<gnomefreak> smarter: it failes there way you haveit
<jpds> gnomefreak: I think the schudule might just allow Amarok 2 to slip in.
<smarter> gnomefreak: pipes work without space here
<Serega> hi there
<gnomefreak> i just tested
<smarter> just tested too :}
<gnomefreak> smarter: it doesnt output anything
<gnomefreak> im not using the PPA since im on intrepid
<smarter> gnomefreak: there's no konqueror-kde4 in intrepid, just konqueror
<smarter> danimo: what's the output of dpkg -l|grep libkonq5 ?
<gnomefreak> ah its been changed
<danimo> ii  libkonq5                                   4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1                core libraries for Konqueror
<danimo> ii  libkonq5-templates                         4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1                data files for the Konqueror libraries
<danimo> smarter: (I installed it)
<smarter> danimo: apt-cache rdepends libkonq5-templates
<apachelogger> Riddell: the 'kate doesn't quit properly' is bug
<apachelogger> happens on windows as well
<apachelogger> and apparently also for kopete
<danimo> Reverse Depends:
<danimo>  |libkonq5
<danimo>   libkonq5
<danimo> strange
<smarter> and same thing for libkonq5?
<Riddell> apachelogger: is known bug?
<apachelogger> didn't look at bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> danimo: is it a known bug that kate doesn't quit properly?
<apachelogger> danimo: see kate -> file -> quit vs. kate -> kwin's close button
<danimo> apachelogger: no idea + out for lunch
<danimo> bbl
<Notch-1> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=492231 please help me dealing with this strange guys :D
<ubottu> Debian bug 492231 in general "general: unable to mount fixed drives" [Important,Open]
<Notch-1> this guys are telling me strange things, and are even talking about your distro
<apachelogger> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, libkonq5-templates | kdesktop
<apachelogger> smarter: ^
<apachelogger> maybe I should count how many of this deps I find
<apachelogger> at least 3 this week already
<smarter> Oo
<Notch-1> goto the "Mmmm, i'll ask kubuntu people..." point, if you don't want to read the whole page...
<Wubbbi> smarter: hmmm ... sorry I have been away ^^ So is this like this ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32163/
<smarter> Notch-1: indeed, we patch KDE to allow mounting of NTFS disks, but it's not totally insecure since it requires sudo password
<Notch-1> nono, it's not a ntfs thing
<Notch-1> it's fixed disks thing
<gnomefreak> someone messed up when they built akonadi
<gnomefreak> in the PPA
<smarter> Wubbbi: gzip is for file, tar(.gz) is for directories, you're unziping a directory and gunzipping it without putting it in a tar first, it's not going to work
<apachelogger> smarter, danimo: Uploading to kde4 (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<apachelogger>   kdebase-kde4_4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2.dsc: done.
<Notch-1> this guys are telling me that thanks to the debian policy i can't mount fixed drive with hal...
<apachelogger> libkonq5 fixed
<apachelogger> Notch-1: what is a fixed drive?
<smarter> Notch-1: what do you mean by fixed drive?
<smarter> heh :P
<Wubbbi> smarter: and how should it call now?
<Notch-1> a internal hard-disk
<Notch-1> sorry :P
<Notch-1> read the first post, it's all clearly explained
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it defenitely got to do with permissions
<Notch-1> yes, i think so
<Notch-1> but i tried everything...
<smarter> we patched kdebase to launch kdesu to mount drives when you click on them
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok ... so that mean ... I unzip it. Then it is a normal folder. And then I have to tar.gz it wo make a orig.tar.gz?! ... Now to write it down to the rules?
<smarter> Wubbbi: yes
<Notch-1> and this guys won't tell me where to find a configuration file to change this behavior :D
<smarter> Wubbbi: remove the "| gunzip -bla" part
<Wubbbi> smarter: "gzip -9fn -c - > \" this?
<Notch-1> smarter: you mean that dolphin is launched with root permission??
<smarter> Notch-1: no
<Notch-1> nice
<smarter> you click on the disk, a popup appears and ask for your password, it mount the disks, then you can use it
<Notch-1> ah, i don't have this on my kubuntu
<Notch-1> i just click
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok I have removed it ... and now?
<Wubbbi> what I need to add?
<smarter> Wubbbi: replace it by "&& \" (every line should finish with that, except the last one)
<Notch-1> it's a fresh version, downloaded 2 days ago, when i started to talk with this people :DDD
<smarter> Wubbbi: and add a line to create the tar.gz
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdesdk_4.1.0-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<smarter> Notch-1: if you have already used kdesu/sudo before, maybe it will not ask for your password a second time
<Wubbbi> smarter: ufff ... how should it call? I never done this. I allways make a right klick and then "archive it to ... " ^^
<apachelogger> Notch-1: kde4? ;-)
<Notch-1> smarter:  nono, even in livecd mode
<smarter> Wubbbi: use the man page, or tar --help
<Notch-1> apachelogger: nope :D
<smarter> Notch-1: that's normal, there's no password in the livecd
<apachelogger> righto
<Notch-1> ah, right :D
<apachelogger> no password so that users can't lock themselfs out ;-)
<Notch-1> i had istalled it now, let's try :D
<Notch-1> hehehe
<smarter> now, tell the Debian people we don't make insecures things ;)
<Notch-1> smarter: forgive me, but still no password, installed mode this time :D
<Notch-1> :DDD
<Notch-1> debian people are very strange
<Notch-1> i'm shamed to use debian, since some days :D
<smarter> hmm, strange
<Notch-1> eh, what you can tell me about them?
<davmor2> Riddell: any ideas on when amorok2 might make it into Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> davmor2: amarok-kde4
<smarter> davmor2: it's already in Intrepid
<apachelogger> hardy as well
<Notch-1> just to undestand if i have to trash my live debian system that cost me 2 years of work to make it run on evry pc, with all i need...
<davmor2> not on the cd's though
<Riddell> davmor2: no, they don't want it on the CDs for intrepid
<Wubbbi> smarter: tar -cjf <My data> archiv.tar.gz ???
<Riddell> apachelogger: what does that change?
<apachelogger> Riddell: version typo
<davmor2> Riddell: Why?  Will it not be stable enough or something?
<apachelogger> Riddell: someone replaced any 4.0.98 in the control with 4.1.0 causing the conflict to make the package uninstallable
<supert0nes> ktorrent fits into that doesnt quit properly
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah
<Notch-1> smarter: i double checked it, it is still not asking anything (in the installed version)... is there a way to flush possible cached password?
<apachelogger> davmor2: no way to tell
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded, thakns
<Riddell> thanks
<Notch-1> smarter: ok it was cached, now is asking... but i never checked the "don't ask again" ckbox, butmaybe i'm wrong...
<davmor2> K3b "Unable to find dvd+rw-format executable.   K3b uses dvd+rw-format to format DVD-RW's and DVD+RW's. Solution: Install the dvd+rw-tools package."
<davmor2> should this be installed by default or not?
<Riddell> davmor2: guess so
<davmor2> I'll report it then Riddell :)
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, actually I have it installed and still get that message
<davmor2> Bug with K3b then maybe?
<Riddell> davmor2: yep
<smarter> Notch-1: it's always cached for a certain amount of time, no checkbox
<Wubbbi> smarter: is that right?
<smarter> Wubbbi: tar czf bla.orig.tar.gz bla
<Wubbbi> ohh ok thx
<Wubbbi> what is the last bla about?
<jpds> Wubbbi: The folder.
<Wubbbi> and that should be?
<jpds> Wubbbi: <My data>
<vorian> yo yo
<Wubbbi> ok
 * Riddell out for a bit
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 253253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253253 in k3b "Intrepid: Kubuntu K3b error message... Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253253
<Notch-1> smarter: ah,thanks
<Notch-1> i'm new with working systems :DD
<Notch-1> it was so beautiful, when i asked why i had to do things by hand they told me that linux in not windows :DDDDDDDD
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> linux is not awkward either
 * apachelogger shudders
<Notch-1> i'm about to trash debian shit and make my system work on kubuntu :D
<Notch-1> i have some strange needs, like loop device mounted root, and so on... i spent much time so set all up, what a waste of time...
<Notch-1> are there significant things i better know about kubuntu, before the exorcism? :DD
<Notch-1> any different way to handle things...
<Tonio_> re
<Notch-1> (in a few words, will be enough)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just purged k* and reinstalled kubutu-desktop, didn't change anything on my side
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be interesting that you create a new user and test...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't even open a kde session with a new user in the first place
<Tonio_> or any other person interested in testing....
<Tonio_> although, now I reinstalled everything, my kde3 apps using the systray don't go in the tray anymore.... I just get small windows including the icon.... I may miss a kde3 package
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea of the package required for this ?
<apachelogger> !info libfacile-dev intrepid
<ubottu> Package libfacile-dev does not exist in intrepid
<Tonio_> apachelogger: do you experience any problems with the folder view plasmoid ?
 * apachelogger doesn't use folderview ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you use it, don't you?
<Nightrose> i do
<Tonio_> Nightrose: and it works ?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> no problems here
<Nightrose> though this is not a fresh install
<apachelogger> Tonio_: what is the problem?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: some applets are dead and just don't work
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I suspect a problem with xdg
<Tonio_> apachelogger: with my "tonio" account, my desktop folder is /home/tonio/Desktop
<Tonio_> apachelogger: when I create a new account, the desktop folder is translated /home/tonio/Bureau
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kde doesn't even start
<Tonio_> that can make sense
<apachelogger> would be quite strange
<apachelogger> folderview should use kstandarddirs I guess
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the point is that I kde doesn't start when I create a new account
<vorian> hmmm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: btw I just apt-get remove --purge k*  , performed an autoremove, and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> apachelogger: means I'm pretty sure my computer is cleaned of any broken package
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32178/
<apachelogger> Tonio_: anything interesting in .xsession-errors?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: performing a test before this and I'll let you know
<Tonio_> hum...... creating a Desktop folder doesn't help
<smarter> Wubbbi: looks at where all the other "&& \" are and where you're one is, and try to understand what it is for
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://paste.toniox.org/44
<Tonio_> that's ugly :)
<Wubbbi> && = and do ...
<Wubbbi> ?
<smarter> Wubbbi: yep, but the \ is here to allow you to change line
<smarter> Wubbbi: and the orig must contains the version
<Wubbbi> and that mean?
<smarter> Wubbbi: what means what?
<Wubbbi> <smarter> Wubbbi: yep, but the \ is here to allow you to change line
<apachelogger> Tonio_: looks unhealthy ;-)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> uploading l10n makes me lag bigtime
<Tonio_> permissions issue somehow ?
<Tonio_> rebooting to test
 * apachelogger goes out for some coffee
<smarter> Wubbbi: it means the newline is escaped, so that if you press return to do a new line, it will be the same as if there was no \ and no newline
<Wubbbi> aha ok ... is that better now http://paste.ubuntu.com/32180/ @ smarter
<smarter> Wubbbi: are you  sure you understand what the "&& \" is for?
<smarter> by the way, you should use a "_" before the version number, not a "-"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I suspect my problem can be due to my .kde
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but the really strange point is that not any new user can connect..... that, I don't understand the point, any clue ?
<smarter> Wubbbi: have you looked at the lastline? it's what you kio-sysinfo-$${version}-whatever should be
<Tonio_> apachelogger: my testing user has the same groups as the standard, so that may not be a permissions issue.....
<Wubbbi> smarter: so I should rename the line " ${CURDIR}/${DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE}_$${version}.orig.tar.gz "?
<smarter> Wubbbi: you should use that instead of kio-sysinfo-bla
<seezer> anyone building kde4 applications with kde packages from kubuntu? my 4.1.0 FindAutomoc4.cmake file fails to find automoc4 - iirc it was able to find it in 4.0.8x. any hints?
<smarter> Wubbbi: and please, try to understand what the "\" is for, putting one on the middle of a line does not make sense
<Tonio_> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/247003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247003 in mesa "gnome-session makes Xorg crash in xf86SetScrnInfoModes" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I should link the bug to kdm too I guess
<Tonio_> exactly the same issue
<Wubbbi> smarter: Like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32182/
<smarter> Wubbbi: what is the last line for?
<smarter> Wubbbi: use && \
<Wubbbi> smarter: I dont know ^^ the wiki Guid gave me that ^^
<smarter> Wubbbi: try to understand how it worked and why it's not going to work with the changes you did
<Wubbbi> smarter: can you give me the wikipage again? I have lost it :/
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok what should I typ into goodle?
<Wubbbi> google
<smarter> Wubbbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<smarter> you could have used wiki.ubuntu.com search to find that
<Wubbbi> smarter: hmmm the wiki dont tell me what "${CURDIR}/${DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE}_$${version}.orig.tar.gz" means
<Wubbbi> :/
<smarter> Wubbbi: try to use your brain
<Wubbbi> smarter: hihi xD
<Wubbbi> ok that mean "${DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE}_$${version}" --- "Package_verion" ok ...
<Wubbbi> version
<Wubbbi> but what is that? "${CURDIR"
<Wubbbi> ${CURDIR}
<smarter> current directory :P
<smarter> but you could have added echo ${CURDIR} in the get-orig-source to see what it's supposed to do
<Wubbbi> smarter: Is that like this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32189/
<smarter> no :'(
<smarter> wth is this "${CURDIR}/kio-sysinfo_$${version}.orig.tar.gz" doing in the middle of nowhere, and why do you have a \ but don't have a line feed?
<Wubbbi> smarter:  should I remove "${CURDIR}/kio-sysinfo_$${version}.orig.tar.gz" ?
<smarter> \o/
<smarter> yes
<smarter> and add ${CURDIR}/ to you kio-sysinfo thing
<Wubbbi> smarter: Like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32193/
<smarter> YES !! :)
<smarter> now you just need to add commands to remove the non-free icons  before the tar czf
<smarter> and add .dfsg to the version number
<Wubbbi> Yeah! :D
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok now they should be remove right ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/32195/ ) what to do now?
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok now they are removed ... what to do now? Creat a "Icon" folder in Debian, and put the Icons into there. And they add that Icons to the Rule file, to Install them right?
<smarter> Wubbbi: use debian/install to install them
<Wubbbi> ok ... and what to right in install?
<smarter> Wubbbi: debian/icons/bla.png usr/share/bla/
<Wubbbi> right = write xD
<Wubbbi> smarter: that does usr/share/bla mean? oO
<Wubbbi> smarter ?
<smarter> Wubbbi: that means that if the file has to be installed in /usr/share/bla, you should write usr/share/bla/
<Wubbbi> smarter: ohhh they need to be installed ... ok
<Wubbbi> smarter: Is it possible to say ... " /usr/share/kio-sysinfo ???
<Wubbbi> or better "/usr/share/kio-sysinfo/icons
<Wubbbi> "
<smarter> Wubbbi: I don't know, see where they are installed
<smarter> use dpkg -L nameofthepackage
<Wubbbi> smarter: hmmm ... why they need to be installed? I mean I have them in The "icons" folder
<smarter> Wubbbi: because, how does dpkg now where they should go if you don't write it in the debian/install file?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: could you please check the video in my latest blog post and tell me your opinion when I get back in some hours?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the link is http://artfowl.blogspot.com/2008/07/background-stuff.html
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: sure, i'll look at it in a few
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is there a package of the latest updates?
<Wubbbi> smarter:  ohhh right so that mean that the icons are going to install on /usr/share/bla ... ok ...but that makes me confuse "[15:31] <smarter> Wubbbi: I don't know, see where they are installed" ... I dont knwo where they are installed. First you are saying they need to be install at xy and then you say they are installed at xy ... what now?
<smarter> Wubbbi: I have to go IRL, be back later
<smarter> Wubbbi: use dpkg -L to see where they are installed
<smarter> then write that down in the debian/install file
<Wubbbi> smarter: hä? where is what installed?
<jjesse> quick question in intrepid, is there a replacement for the system settings disks and filesystems that would allow me to control mount points etc?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: there isn't one yet
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: bummer... need to remember how to config mount points manually then :(
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> :(
<jjesse> new device notifier is showing my NTFS drive and also my FAT32 drive but when i click on "open in dolphin" nothing happens
<ScottK> Before I mark Bug 253245 invalid, would it make sense to add a stub pyqtconfig in python-qt4 that just raises an error that says, "pyqtconfig is in the python-qt4-dev package.  You need to install that package to use pyqtconfig"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253245 in python-qt4 "import PyQt4.pyqtconfig fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253245
<\sh> ScottK: no...if it belongs to the part of "developing for pyqt4" everybody using debian/ubuntu should know that those stuff is laying in -dev packages...developing with/using pyqt4 , everything is in the main package...(minus dbus ,-)
<ScottK> \sh: It's not the first time I've seen a bug report like that.
<ScottK> If this was Debian, I'd say "Tough, they should know better.", but in Ubuntu maybe we can be nicer?
<\sh> ScottK: because it's not common for python packages to have -dev packages for low level stuff, but it is really following debian policy regarding development files
<\sh> if someone includes PyQT4.pyqtconfig  he knows exactly why...and should know the debian way...really noone else is fighting with this
<ScottK> Agreed it's the right place for it.  OK.
<ScottK> Invalid it is.
<\sh> ScottK: I just had a closer look what this module does, and it's nothing really, which I would import, if I'm not sure what I'm doing...means: application development with pyqt4 doesn't use it...
<davmor2> There's no usplash screen on the installed intrepid system still :(
<ScottK> \sh: I think it's only actually useful during build time.
<\sh> ScottK: or when you want to add something very low level to it (like selfmade kde widget / kde addon libs where someone needs sip interfaces)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: are you online?
<nixternal> jjesse: you about ready to start the doc migration from kde 3 to kde 4 for Kubuntu?
<nixternal> Riddell: I will be working on the docs and I am sure jjesse will do a little as well...if we can get a few people to proofread and provide text docs that would be great...finding docbook people to work on Kubuntu or KDE docs is damn near impossible
<GreySim> How do I get involved with proofreading?
<nixternal> GreySim: stick around here, follow the kubuntu-devel and ubuntu-docs mailing lists as well
<Jucato> oh.. need to subscribe to ubuntu-docs too?
<GreySim> Will do.
<nixternal> Jucato: not really as it has just been jjesse and I doing the docs, so we would always email between us and cc Riddell just to annoy him :P
 * ryanakca debates on doing a fresh install of intrepid vs just dist-upgrading
<Jucato> nixternal: ah ok. maybe I can help this time around with KDE 4 shtuff
<Jucato> docs I mean
<Jucato> I can start w/ poopreading
<nixternal> you are beyond proofreading, I have seen your documentation you have created
 * Jucato snaps fingers
<Jucato> okie dokie
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: are you online?
<Jucato> well then, I'm volunteering for kubuntu docs for intrepid
<Jucato> nixternal: keep me on a leash please :)
<jjesse> nixternal: just loaded intrepid so i can start doing docs
<jjesse> and i did get my wireless to work
<jjesse> now if i can just figure out how to mount my drives
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: yes
<Jucato> hm... of course I need to upgrade to intrepid hahaha!
<nixternal> I need to build a new desktop at home so I can get intrepid on it and rebuild my laptop at home
<aos101> What's the holdup on getting the fix in bug 199393 released?  Is it just waiting for someone on the SRU verification team to test it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199393 in dolphin "servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199393
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: can you tell me what I have to write in debian/install? smarter told me that I have to write /debian/icon/mypicture.png /usr/share/whatever ... what does these /usr/share/whatever mean?
<nixternal> it is going to be a bit to hot to cycle much this week, so I plan on working on Kubuntu.... Riddell do you have anything else other than docs I can work on this week? If so, message me or email me a list of things to work on, including coding if need be
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: that's where teh pcitures will be installed
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: can I choose one are is it a special place?
<ryanakca> Jucato: gah, Need to get 3049MB of archives... I have to wait 'till August to upgrade so I don't go over my bandwidth limit :/
<Jucato> ryanakca: heh I'm also hesitant to upgrade now.. last time I tried, X failed to start.. and the new X config system is totally alien to me...
<Jucato> ryanakca: and I sort of need a working Kubuntu KDE 4 to demo on Aug. 24
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: you have to choose the place where it would normally be installed
<ryanakca> Jucato: X has a new config system?
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: a Place where is Icons will be installed ... ok.
<Wubbbi> thank you :)
<Jucato> ryanakca: well, not really X.. or dunno what happened.. if you do a fresh install, look at your xorg.conf
<Jucato> ryanakca: all "Configured Foo" entries
<ryanakca> Jucato: hmm... I might dual boot.... have an intrepid and keep my hardy... imho, if it ain't broke, don't fix it, but I don't know much about X anyways.... I do all my configuring with dpkg-reconfigure :)
<Jucato> ryanakca: well the problem is it when it breaks.. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do the same thing anymore :)
<Jucato> it just reconfigures the keyboard and mouse I think
<ryanakca> gah... So, how would a newish user reconfigure X when it breaks without manually editing Xorg.conf... at least you used to be able to say ``oh, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... It will ask you a few questions, and it'll get X back up and running for you''...
<Jucato> ryanakca: I'm sure there has been a way.. I just haven't been paying attention probably...
<Jucato> but the old ways don't work :)
<Jucato> (at least I think manually editing xorg.conf still works... I think)
<Wubbbi> smarter: are you back?
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: ok I have done this now. What I have to do that the icons will be installed now. I want to replace them The Old Icons are Removed and now I need to install them. How to do that?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't understand
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: hihi xD ... ok ... I want to replace some Icons with other Icons. I cant do that with a patch. So I have to write it down in debian/rules. My Rules looks like this ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/32195/ ) ... Now I have created a debian/Icons folder, where I have my "new" Icons. Then I have created a install file. Now I need to right something down, that the system (dpkg) install the new icons ( after they are remove ) ...
<Wubbbi> Remove Old + Install New = Replace. Replace = what I want :)
 * JontheEchidna has never done this to be honest
<Wubbbi> xD
<Riddell> nixternal: I think docs would be the main thing
<Riddell> nixternal: if that's what interests you of course :)
<Riddell> nixternal: porting pinentry-qt to qt 4 might be an interesting coding task
<mornfall> (Afternoon...)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdeutils needs a rebuild in Intrepid
<Riddell> why, it's a mornfall
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the hal-cups issue wasn't it?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: python-usb
<JontheEchidna> it builds fine in pbuilder now
<Riddell> anyone use ktnef?
 * Riddell retries kdeutils
<mornfall> : - P
<mornfall> It would seem so indeed.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed than adept crashes on intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I think that's because there is not konsole-kde3 kpart in intrepid
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: makes sense indeed
<JontheEchidna> *is not a konsole kpart
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the status of adept kde4 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: deverses a package or not ?
<mornfall> Good question.
<Riddell> Tonio_: why ask me, mornfall is just here waiting for a hug from you :)
<Tonio_> hey mornfall :)
<mornfall> : - )
<mornfall> Hi.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't look at the names on the channel :)
 * Tonio_ higs mornfall
<Tonio_> s/higs/hugs...
<nixternal> Riddell: pinentry has already been ported to qt4...it used to be in the kde svn
<mornfall> The status would go as, if I manage it in 3 weeks, then it will be done, otherwise it'll get much longer, I guess.
<nixternal> but if it hasn't, I will work on it again
<mornfall> So hope for these 3 weeks? ; - )
<Riddell> nixternal: ah well, package it up then :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: that would be nice :)
<nixternal> roger dodger...gotta find it now.... ScottK and I found it a while ago
<mornfall> The idea is likely to be that, very unusually, my sorting through bugzilla actually gave me some motivation.
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> actually seele was just asking about adept the other day
<mornfall> I have 4 items on 3.0 must-fix.
<mornfall> Which isn't really that bad.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can still prepare some adept-kde4 packages tomorrow
<Riddell> packaging isn't a problem Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know that ;)
<Wubbbi> smarter: are you back?
<mornfall> The packages should be in a remotely decent shape, but they do need rebuilds.
<Tonio_> well better wait 3 weeks then
<mornfall> What day is it today?
<mornfall> Okey.
<Wubbbi> Do anyone know how to get the changelog from kde 4.1 RC1 to Kde 4.1 Final?
<mornfall> Tonio_: I will have alpha 5 by tomorrow evening.
<Tonio_> mornfall: super ! :)
<mornfall> I'll upload to Debian experimental and I let you sort out KUbuntu?
<mornfall> That'd work for me at least... : - )
<mornfall> (It's not hard to get packages to PPA, but it's still work that you can save me...)
<Wubbbi> When I have patches for a package, do I need them to the rules ( via "include xy" ) ?
<Riddell> Wubbbi: you need to make sure that rules applies the patch, most packages will if you put the patch in debian/patches
<Riddell> cdbs packages will typically include simple-patchsys or quilt to apply the patch
<aos101> Riddell: Do you know why it's taking so long for the fix to bug 199393 to be released?  Is it just waiting for the SRU verification team to test it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199393 in dolphin "servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199393
<Riddell> aos101: good question
<Riddell> aos101: yeah I guess so, the verification team tend to need a poke, try pinging bdmurray
<Riddell> on #ubuntu-devel
<Wubbbi> Riddell: aha ok thank you for the information :)
<aos101> Riddell: Thanks, I'll try that.
<mornfall> So Interpid will be running on 4.1 as primary desktop?
<JontheEchidna> ^yes
<mornfall> If I get adept beta (feature-complete, that is) out in three weeks, that'll get in, right?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes indeed
<JontheEchidna> go mornfall go! :)
<apachelogger> kmail doesn't quit properly either
<mornfall> Weekly cron jobs run by default roughly once a week on ubuntu, right? (Anacron or such...)
<Wubbbi> smarter: are you back?
<Riddell> mornfall: like /etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index ?  I'd imagine it's exactly once a week
<mornfall> Riddell: Yeah, that one. But I guess I'll still call it if it is needed, makes everything more robust.
<vorian> bug #253301 is ready
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253301 in kdeedu "kdeedu 4.1.0 is ftbfs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253301
<goetzc> hi
<Riddell> hi goetzc
<apachelogger> omg, iridium is dead
<apachelogger> that explains the build queue length ;-)
<apachelogger> I think svn xbmc is built 3 times a day
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<gnomefreak> kdeedu is stopping intrepid packages?
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: WIP
<gnomefreak> WIP?
<smarter> work in progress
<gnomefreak> ah thanks
<Artemis_Fowl> damn. I have to go again... :(
<Wubbbi> smarter: are you away?
<smarter> I'm here
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok
<Wubbbi> smarter: I still dont understand the thing with the debian/install file. You said that I have to search for something. But I dont know what.
<smarter> you have to know where kio-sysinfo install the icons
<Wubbbi> smarter: the problem is, that the kio-sysinfo what I have, an Initial release is.
<smarter> and?
<smarter> (germans really speak like Yoda :P)
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> yes and if it was an Initial release I dont know where the kio-sysinfo install the icons
<apachelogger> smarter: that is because germans can make super awesome sentences featuring 30 commas and using at least 100 words ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: why do you need debian/install anyway?
<smarter> apachelogger: I know, and that's why I get bad marks in german :P
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: smarter told me xD
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: I dont know why
<smarter> (/me hates strong verbs too)
<Wubbbi> smarter: why do I need debian/install?
<smarter> Wubbbi: to install the free icons
<smarter> other solution is to patch the icon to use system icons
<smarter> s/patch the icon/patch the source/
<Wubbbi> smarter: So I can patch the source by replacing the icons?
<smarter> s/by replacing/to replace/
<Wubbbi> smarter: what? xD ... whatever ... what to do now? hust change the icons in the orig.tar.gz? oO
<Wubbbi> hust = just
<smarter> Wubbbi: debian/install is the easiest way to do it imho
<Wubbbi> smarter: ok ... and what to do with that? On the Left side I write down the path to the icons debian/icons/ati.png etc. then I make a "Space" and what I have to write down then?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> smarter: you didn't listen to me the other day
<apachelogger> the original images _can't_ be part of the tarball
<smarter> apachelogger: I know
<smarter> apachelogger: that's why I said he should remove them using get-orig-source
<apachelogger> yeah
<smarter> apachelogger: then add others using whatever he wants
<apachelogger> but also place the new icons in using get-orig-source
<apachelogger> create a bzr branch and push the images then
<apachelogger> then bzr pull them in get-orig
<smarter> I don't really like doing more changes than necessary to the orig
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: das ist das was ich die ganze zeit sagen will. Was muss ich eingeben, damit er mir auch die neuen Icons installiert? Ich meine nur eintfernen bringt ja nix
 * smarter ist totally kaput
<ryanakca> Hmmm... looks like the german population is overtaking the french population in #kubuntu-devel
<ryanakca> (assuming that is german, of course ;)
<smarter> I don't know how to say totally in German :P
<apachelogger> smarter: this change is necessary
<smarter> apachelogger: removing the nonfree icons is necessary
<smarter> adding other is not
<smarter> other icons
<apachelogger> smarter: the surce should work fine without debian/
<apachelogger> smarter: if you want to do it the complicate way, then you guys will have to patch that thing to use the oxygen package itself
<Wubbbi> smarter: why is it not nessessary the add new?
<Wubbbi> Hello? ... I have add a Icon folder in /debain. There I have put all the "new" ( Oxygen Icons ) into. Now I want, that these Icon are getting Installed and in the folder src/about/suse/images ... then the Icons will work fine
<Wubbbi> the question = How to do that?
<smarter> IMHO, it is not necessary to add other icons to the orig.tar.gz, since they're not part of the program, may have a different licence, and the program works without them
<smarter> Wubbbi: ask apachelogger :P
 * smarter is tired
<Wubbbi> smarter: Oxygen Icons are GPL Icons. The Program is GPL too ... no problem
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: help me! xD
<smarter> Wubbbi: no
<smarter>  Oxygen icon theme is dual licensed. You may copy it under the Creative Common Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 License or the GNU Library General Public License.
<smarter> you will have to put that in the debian/copyright too
<apachelogger> smarter: that is less work than uuing around
<apachelogger> either do it the real simple way or the completely right way
<smarter> apachelogger: why should we use uuencode/decode?
<apachelogger> smarter: where are the icons coming from?
<smarter> apachelogger: debian/icons
<smarter> then installed using debian/install
<smarter> or, we could patch the source to use the system icons
<apachelogger> smarter: debian/icons?
<smarter> inside debian/
<smarter> why do I feel like I keep repeating  the same stuff since days? :/
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> smarter: debian is a diff against orig
<apachelogger> you can't add binaries to debian?!
<smarter> hmm, right
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: how to replace the icons now? In Rules, I have removed them. Now I want to add the new one ... How to do that?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<apachelogger> create a code branch in your launchpad profile
<apachelogger> bzr push the icons to that branch
<apachelogger> then bzr pull them in get-orig and include them in the tarball recreation process
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: Cant I write it direkt to get-orig like " install /debian/Icons/bla.png, blab.png, blib.png /src/about/suse/images/ " ?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you can
<apachelogger> you shouldn't
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> as in I will not advocate the package
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: because the changes have to be reproducable for new upstream releases
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: but it is in the debain folder.
 * apachelogger feels smarter's redundancy
<apachelogger> [21:15:09] <apachelogger> smarter: debian is a diff against orig
<apachelogger> [21:15:14] <apachelogger> you can't add binaries to debian?!
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: ^
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: so it is also not possible to remove them via. get-orig?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: read that carefully
<Wubbbi> what? the link for bzr?
<apachelogger> the two lines I pasted
<apachelogger> you can't store binary files in debian/
<apachelogger> and images (expect for svn and xpm) are binary files
<apachelogger> thus can't be added to debian/
<apachelogger> thus you need the bzr branch
<apachelogger> which is kind of an online storage for the icons
<apachelogger> then you can pull the icons in via get-orig
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: but it is possible to remove them? ... I mean the nonfree
<apachelogger> yes
<Wubbbi> ok
<apachelogger> it is the whole point of it
<apachelogger> you create a new orig
<Wubbbi> ahhh ... now I understand
 * apachelogger is off for tonight
<JontheEchidna> Meeting in 2 hours?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: 4?
<vorian> @now
<ubottu> vorian: Current time in Etc/UTC: July 30 2008, 20:05:28 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 17 hours 54 minutes
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> no fridge!
 * Xand3r passes some cookies arround, he passes the driving test to day
<Tm_T> Xand3r: nice :)
<Riddell> yay
<Xand3r> hi Riddell
<Xand3r> i think the meeting is an open one or?
<Riddell> 1.5 yes
<Nightrose> it is Xand3r
<Nightrose> and wohoooo @ driving license
<Xand3r> Nightrose: ^^
<emunkki> Nightrose, isn't it drivers license ;)
<vorian> yay Xand3r :)
<Nightrose> emunkki: might be ;-)
<Xand3r> ^^
 * Nightrose shuts up and goes back to watching dr horrible
<Xand3r> 22:00 utc is late
<yuriy> umm meeting is in #kubuntu-devel, not #ubuntu-meeting, right?
<Riddell> it makes it possible for americans to come, and geeks tend to work late
<Riddell> yuriy: yes
 * yuriy fixes wiki
<Tm_T> meeting is here?
<Tm_T> I see
<Xand3r> Riddell: ok, thats right, i some times forget, that here are working people from the hole world
<hunger> kstars has a file conflict with the indi package.
<hunger> The file is /usr/bin/indiserver
<hunger> What makes this annoying is that kstars seems to depend on indi:-|
<Riddell> vorian: seen that? ^^
<vorian> ah
<JontheEchidna> question:
 * hunger heads for bed. Good night.
<vorian> Riddell: nope
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wait
<vorian> i'll take a closer look since i'm working on that package now
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<hunger> Is digikam installable on intrepid again by the way?
<Xand3r> hunger: are you working on it?
<vorian> not quite yet hunger, Xand3r is working on the kde4 version
<hunger> Somebody had been working on updated packages a while back as I recall.
<hunger> Xand3r: Nope, Just trying to use it.
<Xand3r> urg yea
<Xand3r> but i hade much stress
<Xand3r> and was not in that mood to do it, verry tired the hole day
<hunger> Xand3r: Great:-) I don't need the deb that urgent, but it is good to know somebody is working on it.
<vorian> Xand3r: what do you have left to complete with digikam?
<Xand3r> and you have no fun with uploading the source of digikam, if you have only 9kb/s upstream
<hunger> Xand3r: Knowing somebody does work on it makes me looking forward to update my installation each morning;-)
<Xand3r> vorian: somthing with the pictures, but if i change something i konw after compiling if it works, but thats thake much time-,-
<vorian> Riddell: kstars and indi both include the indiserver binary, i'll remove it from kstars.install
<Xand3r> hunger: thats why i update more times the day^^
<hunger> Xand3r: Can you use CCache? That speeds up things for me a lot.
<hunger> things == rebuilding stuff over and over.
<vorian> Xand3r: do you have your latest work on revu?  :)
<Xand3r> vorian: nop
<Xand3r> you know i takes to mich time
<Xand3r> and debuild -S includes the source on my pc -.-
<Xand3r> so every change take 1 hour
<vorian> Xand3r: can you upload what you have? we'll see what more needs to be done :)
<vorian> 1 hour!
<vorian> yikes
<Xand3r> ofcours
<JontheEchidna> is it failing in dh_install?
<JontheEchidna> or during the actual compiling?
<Xand3r> dh:
<Xand3r> dh_
<JontheEchidna> if it's doing the dh_ stuff just use debuild -nc
<JontheEchidna> that way you don't have to compile everything again
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: i have no intrepid
<Xand3r> so i have to do i with pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> ouch
<Xand3r> and that clears the cache after every compiling-.-
 * JontheEchidna feels your pain
<Xand3r> thx
<Xand3r> i have realy no fun staring working on digikam -.- the pbuilder might take hours-.-
<Xand3r> i need a better inet and a better pc
<Xand3r> is there some one sponsoring me?
 * vorian waves
<Xand3r> vorian: you?
<vorian> yes :)
<Xand3r> realy?
<Xand3r> i have i somthing said wrong, did you get me wrong or do you real want to buy me a new computer?
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r: I think he meant he'd testbuild stuff for you
<JontheEchidna> he did that for me when we worked on koffice2
<Xand3r> ah
<Xand3r> nice
<vorian> haha
<vorian> sorry to get your hopes up
<Xand3r> hmm
<vorian> i meant i would help you build it
<Xand3r> vorian: thx
<Xand3r> gnaaa i think i know my fault now
<Xand3r> yea
<Xand3r> debuild -S -sd is the solution^^
<vorian> :)
<Xand3r> so now i have to wait for revu, hope revu likes my solution
<vorian> :)
<Xand3r> vorian: the funny thing is, i have red this help much times, but now i got it
<vorian> yay!
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: you are going to be at the meeting and your wiki page is up to date? ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meeting in 45 minutes (in case you forgot)
<Xand3r> vorian: when the new version of digikam is on revu, could you test build it?
<Xand3r> that would be realy nice
<vorian> Xand3r: yepper
<Xand3r> vorian: thx
<Xand3r> vorian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<Xand3r> i have to wrte the solution down before i forget it
<vorian> Xand3r: you didn't upload the orig.tar.gz
<Xand3r> righty
<Xand3r> that is why it workt so fast
<Xand3r> take the one from the upload befor
<Xand3r> i changed nothing on the source
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: got to add my 4.1 final packaging thingies
<JontheEchidna> then it'll be complete
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: go go go!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<vorian> Xand3r: revu is not that crafty, i'm afraid
<Xand3r> vorian: who are the admins^^
<Xand3r> i have learned to talk with the devels helps^^
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ping me when your page is ready so I can have a look before the meeting :)
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Xand3r> vorian: have you start the building? how much cores has your pc?
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jonathan265
<Nightrose> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> np
<mhb> greetings from an ex-KDE fan
<Riddell> hi mhb
<Riddell> looksee what I've just done http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/gdebi-kde_0.3.12_all.deb
<kwwii> lol, you cannot install it with gdebi
<Riddell> uh oh
<kwwii> gdebi-core is needed it seems
<Riddell> well sure
<Riddell> gdebi should work that out for you
<kwwii> nope, it gives me an error
<Arby>    same here
<JontheEchidna> ... well ain't this a bitch, I have to go to town >:(
 * JontheEchidna curses
<kwwii> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gdebi-core"
<vorian> wha!
<vorian> JontheEchidna: really?
<JontheEchidna> srsly
<kwwii> Riddell: my system is running hardy, naturally
<Riddell> kwwii: oh, it won't work there I'm afraid
<kwwii> Riddell: that would explain the error then :-)
<Riddell> Arby: how did extragear for hardy go?
<Arby> Riddell: not finished yet, I ran out of time
<Arby> I should have time to do more tomorrow evening
<Arby> sorry
<Riddell> Arby: no problem, just when you can
<vorian> Arby: what needs to be done yet?
<vorian> kgraph, kiconedit, gopher, kmldonkey, kpov, skanlite
<Riddell> meeting in a couple of minutes?
<seele> yep
<Riddell> ping Nightrose, nixternal, yuriy
 * Nightrose popups
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Xand3r> what is with apachelogger
<Nightrose> he seems to be afk
<Nightrose> probably sleeping already
<Nightrose> yea offline in jabber as well
<Tm_T> hi hi kids
<Nightrose> heya Tm_T :)
<Riddell> Good Evening Friends
<Riddell> it seems JontheEchidna
<Riddell> isn't here
<Riddell> smarter: want to introduce your item?
<smarter> okay ;)
<smarter> I think we should package everything using bazaar
<smarter> (everything = kde4 stuff)
<Riddell> well, we tried that a while ago
<Riddell> and it didn't work because it's extra hassle
<Riddell> but, good news!
<Riddell> james_w is working on making it no extra hassle
<smarter> what's the extra hassle?
<smarter> bzr-builddeb is really handy
<Riddell> I've looked at the bzr-builddeb docs and never managed to work out what it does
<Riddell> maybe we should have a tutorial sometime
<smarter> I can make a howto if you want
<smarter> yep
<smarter> I use it for all my packaging
<Nightrose> smarter: can you explain a little what it does?
<smarter> there's many way to use it, let's assume we use the "merge" mode, where we only package the debian/ dir
<smarter> bzr bd will download the orig.tar.gz using some magics, and built it for you
<smarter> so to see if a new version work with your packaging, you just have to do dch -i
<smarter> (magics = trying file in ../tarballs, then debian/watch, then apt-get source)
<smarter> and bzr diff is helpful to see what changed between ubuntuX and ubuntuY, useful for backports
<smarter> if you need to have access to the tarball, you can use bzr bd-do, which unpack the tarball, copy the debian and copy only changes made to the debian dir when you exit
<smarter> useful for patching
<yuriy> evening (wow it's 6 already!)
<smarter> evening yuriy
<Nightrose> smarter: how hard is it for people who are new to packaging?
<Nightrose> on a scale of 1 to 10
<smarter> hmm, 4? (:
<Tm_T> perhaps compared to "normal way" ?
<Nightrose> ;-) ok
<smarter> we just need a good howto(and I'm writing one :P)
<yuriy> smarter: perhaps add it to the packaging guide?
<smarter> yuriy: probably
<yuriy> on that note, the kde packaging wiki pages probably need some updating too
<smarter> Tm_T: not sure, I think it's easier
<vorian> smarter: it's another step though, you still need to know how to package
<smarter> other useful stuff you can do with bzr: "bzr diff" will show the differences between the last commit and your changes, it's handy if you want to write good debian/changelog
<Nightrose> smarter: once you finished it feel free to poke me to have a look at it from a packaging-noob POV ;-)
<vorian> i think it would be very handy on the core packages
<smarter> Nightrose: If i put it at the end of the PackagingGuide, I'll assume people now a bit about packaging :P
<smarter> s/now/know§
<Nightrose> smarter: sure
<Nightrose> still imagine someone new to packaging
<Nightrose> he reads the packaging guide from start to end
<Nightrose> that doesn't necessarily make him a perfect packager does it ;-)
<smarter> yep :P
<Riddell> I'll look forward to the howto, I guess I'll need to try it to see if it's as easy as apt-get source, edit, dput
<Riddell> but as I say, james_w is working on makeing it all integrate in a transparent way
<kwwii> sorry for missing the beginning of the meeting
<smarter> it's a bit harder when you start, but when you get used to it you'll not want to use anything else :P
<smarter> so, does anyone see any disadvantage of bzr?
<smarter> s/bzr/using bzr for packaging/ even
<Riddell> still potentially extra hassle
<Tm_T> kwwii: welcome and hi son :)
<seele> Tm_T: i think he's back from a netsplit
<Tm_T> seele: yes, son :)
<vorian> smarter: it's not local?
<smarter> (yay for netsplit in the middle of a meeting)
<smarter> vorian: what is not local?
<kwwii> Tm_T: thanks, and no it was not a netsplit, it was me coming back by loging back into the server
<kwwii> anyway, full steam ahead
<Riddell> I know seb128 from the gnome team has tried it and found it all extra hassle
<smarter> well, I'm using it for all my packages and have yet to see that extra hassle :P
<Riddell> talking about packaging, cdbs might momentarily now so kde4.mk should be part of cdbs
<smarter> (https://code.launchpad.net/~smarter)
<kwwii> Riddell: for people like myself using just bzr is pretty nice
<smarter> Medibuntu already use it for all packages
<Riddell> smarter: I'll try it when you write the howto and consider it from there :)
<kwwii> but I know that seb doesn't like it...he sees it as extra work I think
<smarter> okay
<Riddell> yuriy: apport?
<yuriy> yep
<yuriy> forgot link: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2008-June/002336.html
<yuriy> I think it would be good to switch off the KDE crash handler so we get better crash reports from apport
<yuriy> in general the crash reports would then have to be forwarded upstream, but that is the same as with bugs filed now
<Riddell> I think that's just a case of removing drkonqi from kdebase-runtime
<smarter> what's "automatic retracing"?
<yuriy> the reports would be better but there would be more of them and they are private by default
<Riddell> smarter: the backtrace gets uploaded to launchpad bugs which can download the debugging symbols and fill in all the gaps automatically
<yuriy> smarter: apport uploads the full core dump, then the servers can use that to create a new backtrace with debugging symbols, regardless of whether the trace uploaded by the user was any good
<smarter> wow, cool
<Riddell> yuriy says it better :)
<yuriy> so I think Riddell answered the how. so concerns are: Do we have the manpower? Do people know how to deal with apport reports? (smarter, txwikinger?)
<Riddell> yuriy: actually I just tried it and it doesn't seem to work
<Nightrose> yuriy: how many people triage private kde bugs?
<Nightrose> ie: make them public when needed
<yuriy> Nightrose: I don't know of any private kde bugs right now
<Nightrose> ok then who do you see doing it if there are any after turning on apport
<yuriy> Riddell: doesn't work to disable the crash handler?
<Nightrose> i can imagine smarter, txwikinger, apachelogger and you
<Nightrose> who else?
<Riddell> yuriy: actually I can't get it to work on non-KDE apps
<Riddell> yuriy: well, let's talk to pitti and work out what needs done to get it working
<yuriy> Riddell: enabled in /etc/default/apport?
<yuriy> Nightrose: that's primarily it
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Riddell> yuriy: it was not
<Riddell> yuriy: still doesn't want to work for me, using kill -SEGV on gnome-terminal
<yuriy> Riddell: will have to talk to pitti then. I don't know if maybe something's changed with that..
<JontheEchidna> back
<JontheEchidna> how much did I miss?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't get why he had to go mulch shopping in the first place
<Nightrose> wb JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Riddell> yuriy: yep, let's get it turned on and see how that works in terms of triage after a while
<yuriy> Riddell: iirc it's also somehow connected with adept-notifier?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: packaging in bzr and enabeling apport for kde apps
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, it looks out for things appearing in /var/crash and promps you to start apport-qt
<yuriy> Riddell: OK. last question we can discuss later
<Riddell> so, let's move on to...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna!
<JontheEchidna> reporting!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: who are you and why do you want to be a member?
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> *badump*
<Tm_T> Nightrose: about triaging, I might be available at some point
<JontheEchidna> My name is Jonathan Thomas
<Nightrose> Tm_T: nice :)
<JontheEchidna> I am a 16 (almost 17) year old Linux/KDE enthusiast
<JontheEchidna> I would like to contribute to Kubuntu on a regular basis, plus being a member allows access to the kde4 ppa, \o/
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: have your parents seen http://xkcd.com/456/
<seele> yuriy: lol
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: my dad may have
<JontheEchidna> since he's a geek too
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you seem to have an interest in plasma, do you think it's the future of the desktop?
<JontheEchidna> yup!
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: hmm, how would you contribute to Kubuntu? as in, what's your itch?
<JontheEchidna> Well, I have been working on packaging as of late
<Riddell> his wiki page is  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Jonathan265
<JontheEchidna> Though I also lurk regularly in #kubuntu-kde4 for user support
<kwwii> hoorah for the crazy guy! :p
<JontheEchidna> yeah, just read that^
<seele> JontheEchidna: what is something you would want change in the current desktop?
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, danke sehr :)
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: support is <3
<JontheEchidna> seele: This is my vision for Intrepid: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDesktopDefaults
<jussi01> I would Like to give a big +1 for JontheEchidna - he has been a great help in #kubuntu-kde4 as well as I have seen him active in other places also. :)
<Nightrose> I like the plasma packaging
<Nightrose> and he has been flooding my inbox with bugmail
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have you looked at the Lancelot menu?
<vorian> I'll cheer for JontheEchidna!
<seele> JontheEchidna: so you probably have some input for the default plasmoids :)
 * Tm_T hugs jussi01
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've been keeping tabs on the author's blog
<JontheEchidna> I'll reserve an opinion on it for when I actually test it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: might be interesting to have a package of it (probably not in the archive until it's stable, but just so people can have a look)
<JontheEchidna> Raptor looks pretty cool too but it's a bit vaporwareish, unfortunately
 * seele wants a krunner plasmoid *hint*
 * Nightrose wants http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Flickr+Plasmoid?content=83246  *hint* :P
<vorian> hehe
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> any more questions for JontheEchidna?
<seele> Nightrose: hehe
<vorian> plus, he's a ninja
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: what was the reaction to kde 4.1 in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: one question, can I rely on you when my bones are aching with pyqt4 ?
<seele> Nightrose: doesn't that already exist?
<Nightrose> seele: ?
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: I'm still a bit fresh with pyqt, but I'll see what I can do
<Nightrose> the plasmoid?
<JontheEchidna> I can code apps and stuff
<Nightrose> there is a picture plasmoid
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: how much are you planning on working on kubuntu stuff during the school year?
<JontheEchidna> but I still need experience
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: thanks son :)
<Nightrose> but the flickr one displays flickr photos
<seele> Nightrose: there is a flickr plasmoid in ghns
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: school time will obviously limit how much I can contribute
<Nightrose> seele: that is probably the same one then
<Nightrose> but not packaged
<JontheEchidna> I won't be able to do irc all day
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: good :)
<seele> it's not in extragear?  or whatever extragear turned in to?
<seele> oh, no, nevermind.. hns
 * seele cooked with wine tonight
<JontheEchidna> but I am homeschooled ;-)
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose feels ignored and points to her question above :P
<JontheEchidna> which question was that?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: what was the reaction to kde 4.1 in #kubuntu-kde4
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> from what I gathered
<JontheEchidna> upgrades from rc1 went much smoother
<JontheEchidna> people like to whine about how much the systray sucks
<JontheEchidna> but overall the reaction is good
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Nightrose> seen that
<Nightrose> ok cool
<Nightrose> big +1 from me
<stdin> people just like to whine.
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: hmm, what's biggest whine about systray?
<yuriy> big +1 from me too. lots of great work on every front, JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: it looks like ass with transparent panels
<seele> +1
<Riddell> +1 for packaging plasma love
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: ah, irrelevant mostly, I guess
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: i expect you to bribe me with http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Flickr+Plasmoid?content=83246 ;-)
<claydoh> +1 of course
<Riddell> looking forward to more plasma and non-plasma packages :)
<seele> Nightrose: no way, i'm first
<Tm_T> +1 from me, from old heart of mine
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> JontheEchidna: krunner plasmoid!
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose, Riddell: will do ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: welcome to membership
<stdin> +1 for previous contributions
<JontheEchidna> :)
<vorian> yay JontheEchidna !!!!
<JontheEchidna> seele: I haven't seen that one
<Nightrose> congratulations JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> coolness
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: welcome :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so, default plasmoids?
<JontheEchidna> right
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: congrats. be sure to add your blog to planet, saw some nice screenshots on there
<JontheEchidna> I installed Intrepid over the weekend
<JontheEchidna> and I saw that kdeplasma-addons was included by default
<JontheEchidna> that's cool
<JontheEchidna> but I'd like to go beyond the default KDE settings for Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Bring back the best of our customized KDE3 desktop where possible
<JontheEchidna> See: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDesktopDefaults
<JontheEchidna> For that to be fully implemented it would require to also have plasmoid-quickaccess installed by default
<smarter> last time I tried plasmoid-quickaccess it did not work at all
<JontheEchidna> smarter: plasma has been breaking binary compat in the prerelease cycle pretty consistently
<seele> is it just kubuntu or does firefox3 look ugly in all kde4?
<JontheEchidna> seele: requires gtk-qt-engine-kde4 to look presentable
<Tm_T> seele: you mean "no gtk engine looking good" ?
<Tm_T> ^
<Riddell> smarter: seems to work here
<seele> i guess?  why wasn't that installed as a dependency?
<Nightrose> seele: gtk-qt-engine-kde4 (i think) and apachelogger's theme - looks _very_ sweet here
<JontheEchidna> seele: at the moment it's quite buggy, especially wiht firefox3
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: and when will  gtk-qt-engine-kde4 be finished?
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: no clue, I'm not maintaining it :P
<Wubbbi> Riddell does right?
<yuriy> no
<yuriy> Wubbbi: I'll get you the link to the upstream dev site later
<JontheEchidna> by the way, free software is never "finished" :P
<Wubbbi> yuriy: ok
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, any comments on my proposed default desktop?
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: I know :/ my kio-sysinfo will never finish too.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I like it
<JontheEchidna> I have concocted a plasma-appletsrc for kubuntu-defaults that implements everything except the quickaccess since it's not default yet
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm curious how useful quickaccess is
<yuriy> what is quickaccess exactly?
<JontheEchidna> it's sorta like a folderview for the panel
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any rationale for moving 3 and 4 to the right?
<yuriy> is it like quicklauncher or like the system menu?
<Nightrose> (/me has 3 and 4 on the right side as well)
<Nightrose> not that that matters really
<Wubbbi> smarter: ahhh right. I have another tought about kio-sysinfo Icons. The Icons are Oxygen right? right! so isnt it possible to use the system Icons. I mean to make a link, that these programm have to use these Icons, which are installed at the system.
<smarter> it's the same thing we used in KDE3 for the little amarok/kopete/konqueror/etc icons on the panel, no?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that was sorta personal opinion, not a biggie
<JontheEchidna> smarter: that's quicklaunch
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I think the device notifier should be on the right, it has similar functionality to things in the system tray
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you have a point there
<smarter> Wubbbi: I've said to you 3 or 4 times, but chht, we're in the middle of a meeting :P
<JontheEchidna> but there was also that thing in kde3 next to the kmenu
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: whats about my Teacooker? I Love tea :/
<smarter> Wubbbi: *I've said that
<JontheEchidna> that when clicked gave a list of places to go to
<JontheEchidna> and the device notifier is sorta simlar to that too
<seele> i would also include the desktop icon.  the big point of kde4 is the plasma desktop and without a desktop icon you have to minimize all your apps
<Wubbbi> smarter: who? what? meeting? what?
<smarter> Wubbbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Nightrose> seele: there is also a "show dashboard" plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> seele: you mean the show desktop widget?
<yuriy> seele: or ctrl-f12
<seele> Nightrose: what does that do?  i couldnt figure it out
<seele> JontheEchidna: yeah
<seele> yuriy: :P
<Nightrose> seele: it shows the dashboard on top of the open windows
<JontheEchidna> cryptic undiscoverable shortcuts ftw!
<JontheEchidna> ctrl alt fnc 6 F11
<Wubbbi> smarter: uhhhhhhhhhhh ... I didn't know ... omg xD
<seele> Nightrose: but then its only useful in a panel
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: and kate steals half of them
<Nightrose> seele: it is better than "minimize windows" imho since it keeps your windows untouched
<Nightrose> seele: that is where i have it ;-)
<seele> Nightrose: i put it on my desktop and kept on clicking it -- probably why i couldnt figure out what it did
<JontheEchidna> so, do we want show dashboard, show desktop, or both?
 * seele thinks the add widgets dialog needs some tooltips or better descriptions..
<Nightrose> seele: yea probably - give it a try in the pannel
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-31
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> we also need to disable installing plasmoids from the internet
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I'd go for show dashboard because it exposes fancy new functionality
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: i have both here but rarely use show desktop
<seele> Nightrose: oh wow.. that's pretty useful once you told me about it
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: why?
<Xand3r> Nightrose: there is also an desktop button in the plasma-addons
<Nightrose> seele: ;-)
<JontheEchidna> doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> kde-look isn't ready for it
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: I think show dashboard is not needed. I have never used it :/ because it doesen't make sence to use it
<JontheEchidna> nor would any applets be able to use it because they're all c++
<Nightrose> Xand3r: tht is what we are talking about ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fancy doing the main inclusion report for quickaccess?
<seele> Nightrose: would probably be useful if they put the work "Plasmoid" in the description though :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is that what MIR means?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> any wiki I should read?
<Nightrose> seele: which description?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportTemplate
<seele> Nightrose: Add Widgets description for Dashboard.  Otherwise how do i learn that Dashboard means all the widgets
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: how doesn't it make sense?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: now you're in kubuntu-members you can commit to kubuntu-default-settings
<Nightrose> seele: ah ok yea
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: ???
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so go ahead and commit and we'll get this in for the next alpha
<Riddell> I'm out of time
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: you said show dashboard doesn't make sense
<Riddell> any other business?
<Nightrose> how?
<yuriy> Riddell: for k-d-s is it just commit to bzr or do you have to then fix the package?
<seele> who all is going to be at akademy?
 * Nightrose is
<seele> we should have a kubuntu dinner
<Xand3r> so emm is the meeting finished?
<Nightrose> oh yea we should
<Riddell> yuriy: it needs to be uploaded too
<Tm_T> seele: I have to skip, unfortunately
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: yes ... why do you have to hide your dashboard? what is it good for? ( to hide the dashboard )
<Riddell> seele: ooh, yes
<yuriy> Wubbbi: show not hide
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: ? you don't use it to hide your dashboard
<seele> Wubbbi: brings the plasmoids up on top of your windows
<Nightrose> Riddell, seele: let's get together for dinner one evening then
<seele> Nightrose: yepper
<Wubbbi> seele: Nightrose: yuriy: ohh ... wasn't that the plasmoid to hise the dashboard??? well what ever ... sorry xD
<smarter> the previewer plasmoid is pretty cool too
 * Nightrose hasn't really used it yet
<Nightrose> probably should give it a try
<Wubbbi> I love the Comic Plasmoid ... dont remove it!
<Wubbbi> ;)
<JontheEchidna> previewer plasmoid as released on kde-look has licensing problems
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I'd have a package already
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: elaborate?
<JontheEchidna> it's in playground though
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: just a sec
<Wubbbi> Is the weather plasmoid as default?
<Riddell> ok, thanks for a good meeting, time for me to go shopping
<Nightrose> shopping? *g*
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, where are you now?
<Nightrose> have fun Riddell
<Riddell> Tm_T: on the sofa
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: missing GPL in tarball
<Riddell> with an empty fridge in the kitchen
<Tm_T> Riddell: I mean, shopping, ah, food, right
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: that's the only issue?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I think
<Tm_T> ok, good
<JontheEchidna> upstream hasn't replied to my email though ;(
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could package all of playground?
<JontheEchidna> while it still compiles with 4.1?
<Tm_T> anyway, thanks you all, have fun and good night, this old hermit needs her sleep now ->
<Nightrose> nini Tm_T ;-)
<smarter> JontheEchidna: some things in playground are really too experimental and crashy
<JontheEchidna> smarter: we could disable those, I suppose
<JontheEchidna> or we could pick out the best
<JontheEchidna> and package them separately
<GreySim> For what it's worth, I'd love the heck out of the RSS applet for 4.1 if it's relatively stable.
<JontheEchidna> rssnow?
<GreySim> Yeah.
<JontheEchidna> I'd like the CIA.vc applet...
 * GreySim saw it in screenshots everywhere, but only just realized yesterday that it isn't actually available yet.
<mornfall> Re.
<Nightrose> 'lo mornfall :)
<yuriy> hey mornfall
<mornfall> yuriy: Hey.
<JontheEchidna> Now I have to remember all the bribes...
<JontheEchidna> note plasmoid to the rescue!
<yuriy> mornfall: got your laptop fixed?
<mornfall> yuriy: Yes, all good now.
<mornfall> They changed the motherboard (ie. almost all of it, as it's a 12")
 * mornfall is currently working on adept...
<yuriy> yay! let me know if you need anything tested
<mornfall> yuriy: I have apparently made a deal with Tonio to have alpha 5 tomorrow evening, so that will need testing. :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: don't worry - seele and I will poke you again and again until it is done :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<mornfall> Aye. Xapian index update GUIfied.
<yuriy> mornfall: and with seele, she's been asking for something to look at
<yuriy> mornfall: GUIfied? I hope the user doesn't have to do anything about it...
<mornfall> yuriy: What I mean, if the xapian index does not exist is out of date, it'll be rebuilt on startup, with a progress meter.
<mornfall> +or
<yuriy> ah, nice
<mornfall> Instead of adept crashing... : - )
<mornfall> (When it's not there, it used to do weird things, IIRC.)
<yuriy> yep
<smarter> mornfall: do you expect Adept3 to be ready before intrepid release?
<mornfall> smarter: Hope might be a better term... : - )
<smarter> ok ;)
<smarter> Adept2 is currently completely b0rken under intrepid, cause the konsole part does not exist anymore
<mornfall> Well, there are more problems than that, really, with 2.
<smarter> mornfall: are you going to release a new alpha soon?
<mornfall> smarter: Tomorrow.
<smarter> cool ;)
<mornfall> Well, actually, today.
<smarter> thanks
<mornfall> My time, at least. : - )
<smarter> :P
<yuriy> mornfall: packaged for intrepid?
<smarter> yuriy: he has a PPA
<yuriy> smarter: I know, but intrepid kde packaging is different from hardy
<mornfall> I have, but I think Tonio will manage that for me. ;) I'm not sure that was part of the agreement tho.
<mornfall> I upload to Debian experimental first of all.
<mornfall> If someone can pick up the ball afterwards, that'd be great.
<Nightrose> does ktorrent-kde4 start for anyone in 4.1 final?
<Nightrose> seems to crash instantly here
<Nightrose> on hardy
<Nightrose> worked fine in 4.1 rc 1
<JontheEchidna> works for me (tm)
<vorian> Nightrose: it was never updated to the new paths
<Nightrose> vorian: hmmm is it going to be updated anytime soon? ;-)
<vorian> nevermind
<vorian> i'll take a look at it :)
<Nightrose> thanks vorian :)
<vorian> no problemo
<vorian> goodness!
<vorian> it's sooooo old
<Nightrose> ?
<vorian> 3.0.1
<vorian> when 3.1.1 just got released
<Nightrose> eww
<vorian> that package is from april 13th :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Can i query you?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: sure
<jtechidna> blah, hackergotchi too big..
<seele> jtechidna: you need to cut your head out so it looks like it's floating :)
<jtechidna> how do I do that?
 * Jucato hands jtechidna an axe
<vorian> i want to see jtechidna's head
<vorian> ah
<JontheEchidna> http://planet.ubuntu.com/ <- my head is here
<vorian> i see it
<JontheEchidna> 3rd post down
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vorian> :)
<vorian> nice work
<Jucato> hah!! I knew that "echidna" sounded familiar
<Jucato> from one of my animal books when I was young(er)
<JontheEchidna> Think Knuckles the Echidna from Sonic the Hedgehog
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Jucato> oh I didn't know knuckles was an echidna, though not surprised to learn that
<Jucato> but what does that make Tails?
<JontheEchidna> a two-tailed fox?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> seele: I think a lot of people (me included?) got sidetracked in the comments about implicit save. I guess everyone just presumed you were talking about configuration dialogs, because of the examples you gave :P
 * Jucato grabs a cup of hot choco before the meeting starts
<jjesse> we have a meeting?
<jjesse> yay i might be able to make it
<Jucato> in ~5 minutes, yes
<vorian> erm, like 4 hours ago
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> what? noooo
<vorian> 22:00 utc
<jjesse> argh bummer
<Jucato> oh sh*t
<Jucato> damn I miscalculated
<seele> Jucato: i gave those examples because those are the ones people notice (for better or ill)
<vorian> but, JontheEchidna is now a Kubuntu Member
 * Jucato headdesks
 * jjesse wishes google caledar would automatically parse time zones when adding events to it
<seele> Jucato: no one *notices* implicit save when it is done properly
<Jucato> fsck fsck fsck :(
<Jucato> seele: indeed
<jjesse> implict save is one of things i love in microsoft one note... never have to worry about saying notes i'm taking in it
 * Jucato is deeply ashamed of failing to parse UTC
<seele> jjesse: it makes sense in that context because of the type of information you are working with
<jjesse> seele; i wish there was a comparable product in linux
<jjesse> i love how well one note and outlook integrate
<seele> jjesse: i think basket was striving to do something like that, but it's not very good
<Jucato> basket is a usability expert's dream :)
<jjesse> seele: agreed i've tried basket several times, but it keeps missing the boat
<Jucato> right seele? :)
<jjesse> right-click on an appointment in outlook -> send to one  note and then start taking notes
<seele> Jucato: in terms of work?
<Jucato> seele: hehe yes :)
<seele> hah.. yeah
<seele> i think someone was working with basket a while ago, but then they disappeared
<seele> one of the OU kids
<Jucato> well basket practically disappeared off the radar
<Jucato> oh well, I guess there's nothing else to do now except upgrade to intrepid... :(
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: would you know if I need to turn off the KDE4 PPA if I'm upgrading from hardy to intrepid?
 * JontheEchidna hasn't upgraded yet
<Jucato> you're still in hardy? O.o
<JontheEchidna> I have an extra intrepid partition
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> oh well... I guess I can always *cough* reinstall *cough*
<JontheEchidna> I'll probably dist-upgrade sometime soon though
 * JontheEchidna turns in for the night
<vorian> nn JontheEchidna , and congrats again!
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Jucato> grats JontheEchidna
<mornfall> Ha.
 * mornfall fixed a bunch of 3.0 blockers
<manchicken> Howdy folks.
<mornfall> Hm. It seems I actually fixed all the release blockers other than status-based filtering.
<Jucato> howdy manchicken
<Jucato> mornfall: adept?
<mornfall> Yes.
<mornfall> Well, I release alpha5 in the afternoon and we'll see how hard people can press it.
 * Jucato presses adept's buttons until it crashes
<mornfall> The installer is super-slow to read in all the desktop files tho, dunno why.
<mornfall> Let's callgrind for a bit.
<[GuS]> hi guys... i am trying to compile Qt4.4 with phonon support (susing qt4.4 repository source) and i have this after make dpkg-buildpackage: /bin/sh: -phonon: not found
<[GuS]> and that happen after make the configure part, which has no errors
<[GuS]> even if i do make by hand, it start to make
<mornfall> Okey, it's some order of magnitude faster now. I guess I'm content with that.
<yuriy> mornfall: as far as release blockers, I think the most important thing to make sure works is error handling
<mornfall> yuriy: I have done some work on that as well today.
<mornfall> yuriy: It's about half million times better than Adept 2 already.
<yuriy> nice
<mornfall> (Well, it's been reasonably better in alpha 4, too.)
<yuriy> to whom it may concern: kde4-core: Depends: kdebase-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0) which is a virtual package.
<yuriy>   kde4-devel: Depends: kdebase-dev-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0) which is a virtual package.
<yuriy>               Depends: kdesdk-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0) which is a virtual package.
<mornfall> But yes, giving those error handlers a good ride in alpha 5 would be welcome. I'm fairly out of fantasy how to make things fail creatively, yet with reasonable effort. : - )
<yuriy> anybody running intrepid should be able to find some package breakage to test
<mornfall> yuriy: As for your crashes from some time ago, the recovery one should be fixed (I can't reproduce it anymore after the fix).
<mornfall> yuriy: The second, I'm hunting down (I have much improved the load time of the list as well, in installer).
<mornfall> (It seems there are more crashes when closing in-progress of something. Hmh.)
<mornfall> Ah. It apparently crashes if the window is closed inside one of those processEvents.
<yuriy> mornfall: /home/yuriy/adept/adept-3/adept/dpkgpm.cpp:265: error: no matching function for call to ‘fmt(const char [39], std::string&)’
<mornfall> yuriy: I have to push ept.
<yuriy> (may be my bad for missing some libraries installed since upgrading to intrepid) oh.
<mornfall> yuriy: Can you pull now?
<mornfall> (I have pushed to collab-maint, where there now is a libept repo as well, but not to my own...)
<yuriy> yay warning fixes
<mornfall> Yeah, there are still quite some to go.
<mornfall> It's boring and sometimes dangerous, but it's finally started to annoy me enough to do something about those zillions of warnings.
<mornfall> yuriy: So does it compile now?
<yuriy> yes but doesn't run, may be linking against the wrong ept or something:
<yuriy> adept: symbol lookup error: adept: undefined symbol: _ZN3ept4core12aptTimestampEv
<mornfall> I run with LD_LIBRARY_PATH set.
<yuriy> ah
<mornfall> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/srv/build/pkg/adept-3/default/lib in my case
<mornfall> Ah and if you run through sudo, you need to make it
<mornfall> sudo sh -c "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... /path/to/adept"
<mornfall> (sudo will for security reasons clear that)
<yuriy> hmm scrollbar in download progress for some reason
<mornfall> In the list area? Yeah, those scrollbars hate me. I have it on should-fix for 3.0.
<mornfall> But alas I have fixed the progressbars not cleaning up properly sometimes (especially with pdiff updates).
<yuriy> I think I've asked this before, but is no menu intentional?
<mornfall> Not really, although there isn't much to put there. The common stuff (Quit, Help, Settings) would be useful though.
<yuriy> OK, I'll look into that
<mornfall> Shouldn't be hard, we really just use KXmlGuiWindow.
<yuriy> yep, so should be just write up an xml file and choose which to use based on the tool
<mornfall> So it should be just question of some standardised call to something, somewhere.
<mornfall> And that xml, yes.
<yuriy> er, was there a statusbar before I did that?
<mornfall> No, I think there wasn't.
<yuriy> will have to figure out why KDE thinks there should be
<yuriy> uhoh, it doesn't use KActions at all
<mornfall> What do you mean? Adept?
<mornfall> Well, there aren't really any "actions".
<yuriy> yes, Adept. also I don't think the current scheme allows a way to provide a different rc file for different tools
<mornfall> Although I guess the buttons could be wired to KActions, in changes and such.
<yuriy> they probably should be.  from what I understand from reading what seele says, everything should be in menus if makes sense at all
<mornfall> Guess so. But it's not that easy, since people complained extra-loud that the application let them commit changes without going to preview. If you add commit to menu, you are possibly screwed again.
<yuriy> mornfall: perhaps add the sidebar tabs to a menu?
<yuriy> and methinks not the view menu although that's the first obvious choice
<mornfall> Maybe. I wouldn't make that much of a priority though.
<mornfall> We can just as well live with a skeleton menu: File -> Quit and Help.
<yuriy> yeah, no biggie
<yuriy> k,night
<mornfall> Yeah. : - ) I should go to bed real-soon-now.
<Jucato> hm.. upgrading from hardy 4.1 to intrepid 4.1 doesn't install kdm, kdm-kde4 is left installed, but /usr/lib/kde4/kdm stuff don't exist anymore. uninstalled kdm-kde4, installed kdm, but sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart is saying that it is not the default display manager
<Jucato> what is supposed to reconfigure/rewrite /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
 * apachelogger did miss the meeting -.-
<apachelogger> see what 4.1.0 does to me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, about bzr + newbies -> changes will have to be reviewed by a core developer, who can actually take care of the bzr pushing
<apachelogger> besides, most newbies will not change very much in the KDE core distributions ;-)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: sure? ;-)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: if any noob understands the cdbs magic used in KDE... we can make them motu right away :P
<Tm_T> heh
 * txwikinger looks up and finds himself mentioned
<Nightrose> morning :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ah good point about bzr yea
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: I have a question. are you online?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: I have a suggestiont for you
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/kio_sysinfo
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/kio_sysinfo/README?view=markup
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: what is that? ... The same that I have or an other version ?
<apachelogger> I would assume a different one
<apachelogger> + it is meant to incorporate distro specific theming
<apachelogger> which is exaclty what we want
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: and the icons are free?
<apachelogger> most probably ;-)
<Wubbbi> wow ... great :)
<Wubbbi> should I use this now?
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> yes
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> how to download this?
<apachelogger> you will have to do an SVN snapshot ;-)
<Wubbbi> oO
<Wubbbi> how to do that?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/kio_sysinfo
<Wubbbi> ok thx
<apachelogger> any typo in that URL is copyrighted (c) 2008 Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> :P
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: then you will need to create a get-orig target for that ;-)
<apachelogger> best to google for svn snapshot get-orig-source
<apachelogger> or something
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: why a get-orig target?
<apachelogger> here goes the redundancy again
<apachelogger> one needs to be able to update the tarball
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: maybe you should take notes
<apachelogger> you asked me at least 3 times why a get-orig-source is necessary
<apachelogger> 3 times the same answer as there is exaclty one use of get-orig-source: recreating the tarball
<Nightrose> vorian: thanks for ktorrent :) works now
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: you know what? I let it be with the kio-sysinfo. I mean thats to much work for me. From now on I will just upload or upgrade plasmoids and such easy things. But thank all you guys for helping me with it :). Maybe when I have learned more about c++ and Qt I can help here again :) ... Of course I will report bugs and I will be in this channel. but the kio-sysinfo is to big for me :). Maybe someone other can do this? that
<Wubbbi> would be nice. :). btw. I have updated the Teacooker plasmoid to the current version ( 0.3.0 ) :)
<Xand3r> hey ho folks
<Riddell> hola
<etretyak> Hi
<etretyak> Riddell, do we plan to enable user disk mounting feature for ntfs drives in Intrepid?
<Riddell> hi etretyak, if someone says what needs done sure
<etretyak> Riddell, ok -- i'll prepare a patch.. :)
<Riddell> great!
<Riddell> etretyak: did you ever look at system-config-printer-kde?
<etretyak> Yes.. I've done some work.. but if you remember, there is a GSoC project.. and we need to know will it replace system-config-printer in GNOME (and Ubuntu)
<Riddell> etretyak: where is the stuff you've done?
<Riddell> Nightrose: where are you staying on the friday for akademy (assuming you're in a youth hostel the rest of the week)
<etretyak> Riddell, on my laptop :) i need to push my changes to bazaar
<Nightrose> Riddell: i got a room for all days in roosdendaal
<Riddell> etretyak: push push!
<Nightrose> Riddell: if you are still looking you might want to ask in #akademy
<Xand3r> akademy? what i have missed?
<Nightrose> Xand3r: only a little more than a week left until akademy in belgium
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Nightrose is excited
<Xand3r> akademy?
<Xand3r> whats going on there?
<Nightrose> akademy.kde.org
<Xand3r> hmm
<Nightrose> hacking, talks and world domination planning :P
<Nightrose> Riddell: you could also ask on https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/akademy-participant if someone is still looking for someone to share a room who already booked
<Jucato> Xand3r: you *DON'T* know what akademy is? O.o
 * Jucato couldn't believe his ears :)
<Xand3r> Jucato: now i know about it
<Xand3r> nothing for me
<Jucato> welcome to the KDE world :)
<Jucato> Xand3r: something every KDE hacker dreams about though :)
<Jucato> well, except those you get to go *everytime*
<Xand3r> i think i would be wrong there
<Jucato> hm.. even Windows hackers would not be wrong there (KDE Windows) :)
<Nightrose> Jucato: ;-)
<Xand3r> Jucato: i am not new on the stuff but i dont know much more than i have stared, i am a realy noob, i cant programm and i just started packaging
<Xand3r> so what i can do on such a meeting?
<Jucato> listen? participate? give input? :)
<Jucato> meet Nightrose?
<Nightrose> Jucato: I already met Xand3r a few times ;-)
<Jucato> meet Nightrose *agan*?
<Nightrose> Xand3r: I am not going to program there...
<Nightrose> but doing a lot of world domination planning :P
<mornfall> *yawn* Good morning.
<Xand3r> hi
<Nightrose> and prepare next amarok release
<Nightrose> heya mornfall :)
<Jucato> Xand3r: think of it this way, by the next akademy, you're probably more than "just started" :)
<Xand3r> Nightrose: you could do something i am not, i expired it in berlin, i have realy no clue what the otheres are talking about
<Xand3r> Jucato: i am now 2 years just started
<Nightrose> mornfall: will you honor us with your attendence at akademy btw? ;-)
<mornfall> Nightrose: Unfortunately not.
<Jucato> Xand3r: ditto
<Jucato> well, 2.5 years
<Nightrose> :(
 * Nightrose should really prepare her slides...
<Xand3r> first thing i focus on packaging and becom motu^^
<Xand3r> and preparing world domination
<Xand3r> Nightrose: you preset someting?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> "How to rock the show with KDE"
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Xand3r> you not afraid to speek in front of these "rockstars"?
<Nightrose> hehe I met enough of them to not be intimidated anymore
<Nightrose> believe me they are human :P
<Nightrose> but sure
<Nightrose> giving a talk at akademy will be a little...
<Nightrose> different ;-)
<Nightrose> but well if everthing goes well Franz will be giving it together with me
<Xand3r> is it possible only sitting there and listen?
<Xand3r> so is it open for everyone?
<Jucato> it has an entrance fee
<Jucato> oh wait, that's Guadec
 * Jucato can't wait for Akademy to also have gobby or live (audio) streaming like UDS :)
<Riddell> Xand3r: it's free to all, sitting and listening is entirely welcome, before long you'll get annoyed at something and find you have something to say :)
<Nightrose> yea akademy is free - guadec is the one with a fee
<Xand3r> Riddell: no i am afraid of asking something stupid
<Riddell> Jucato: we've had live video streaming before, very nearly did last year, but it's not actually used much (compared to watching the videos afterwards) so it's not really worth the excessive hassle
<Jucato> hehehe I can dream, can't I? :P
<Jucato> but yeah. I guess it's not really worth it that much
<Jucato> better post-conference vids > live vids
<Xand3r> i think it would be nice to see the humans behinde the nicnames, but it is not in the holidays, and i have no money
<Riddell> Xand3r: don't ask and you'll feel stupid forever :)
<Jucato> ok that does it! Word of the day "Hassle"
<\sh> Xand3r: no question is stupid...it's stupid not to ask
<Xand3r> \sh: hi
<Xand3r> \sh: i realy felt stupid in berlin
<Nightrose> why?
<\sh> Xand3r: you weren't...and you aren't ... no need to put you down yourself
<davmor2> well Xand3r ws stood next to stupid all day so it was inevitable :)
 * \sh sends via the holy irc a bit of self-assurance to Xand3r
<Xand3r> \sh: thanks but that was what i have felt, Nightrose if you dont understand anything, and the others understand it, you felt like me
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/485#comment-10556 <- can you have a look and check if it is ok?
<Nightrose> Xand3r: they don't understand everything ;-)
<Nightrose> i can assure you of that
<\sh> Xand3r: but this is jhow it works...nobody knows everything from the beginning...people need to ask how it's working and how you do this and that...
<Xand3r> Nightrose: but i thought so^^
<Nightrose> and: listen and learn
<Xand3r> yea i know, but it is hard for my
<Xand3r> *me
<txwikinger> Xand3r: Why do you think others understand and you donn't
<txwikinger> And even if... why do you think they have taken shorter time to learn than you have?
<Xand3r> txwikinger: i dont know, thats me, thats my personality
<txwikinger> Well.. you can change this perception
<txwikinger> That is something that is totally under your control
<Xand3r> txwikinger: yea your right
<Xand3r> does such an event exist in germany?
<GreySim> I don't know where to go to formally suggest things like this, but somewhere in the repositories is a font package that installs a font called "Domestic Manners" which might be worth considering installing by default, and settings as the default for the post-it note plasmoid.
<Nightrose> Xand3r: Akademy is somewhere else every year - next year it will be on the canarian islands
<Nightrose> toghether with the gnome conference guadec
<Nightrose> -h
<Xand3r> aha
<smarter> where is kdeplasma-addons/intrepid 4.1.0?
<Xand3r> Nightrose: uff how you would pay the fly? boa, i think i will never be on the akademy
<smarter> apachelogger: did we forget to upload it?
<Riddell> hmm, good question smarter
<Nightrose> Xand3r: if you can't afford it you can ask the KDE eV for sponsoring if you are an active contributor
<Xand3r> Nightrose: if only^^
<Riddell> "Unhandled exception processing upload: jonathan@jonathan-desktop is not a valid email address"
 * Riddell eyes up JontheEchidna 
<GreySim> The font package I mentioned above is "ttf-dustin", BTW, and at least the particular font I mentioned is GPLed, if not all of them.
<Riddell> morning Tonio_, would you be able to stop kdesudo outputting an annoying debugging line, it looks ugly
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> and you know how I like my command line to be all pretty :)
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Tonio_> LET'S FIX
<Tonio_> oups
<Xand3r> i want to compile kdeplasma-addons for kde-nightly on hardy, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/32557/
<Xand3r> i dont know what i do wrong
<Tonio_> hum..... my kde4 is borked.... I can't figure out why....
<Tonio_> even reinstalling all the packages doesn't fix....
<Tonio_> I'll have to reinstall my system I suspect
<mornfall> Tonio_: Hey.
<Tonio_> hi mornfall :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what is to be checked?
<apachelogger> smarter: apparently we didn't copy it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: general sanity - that is from the guy that posted alpha 1 packages on kde-apps.org
<apachelogger> smarter: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+index?field.name_filter=addons&field.status_filter=published
<apachelogger> or we did
<smarter> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: isn't that the very same thing?!
<smarter> oh, "Published in intrepid-release 5 minutes ago" :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: likely
<smarter> apachelogger: Riddell already uploaded it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: "Is all the menu text being a light blue one of the obvious bugs?"
<apachelogger> last comment thread on ako
<apachelogger> ...somehow I have the feeling earth is falling apart
<nixternal> mornin'
<Nightrose> apachelogger: oO
<nixternal> the email to the list today got me looking at brainstorm and it has come to my conclusion that brainstorm has become a cess pool with more complaints than ideas
<Nightrose> heya nixternal
<nixternal> open source is a give-and-take relationship, so stop bitching and start giving :P
<Nightrose> nixternal: agreed
<Nightrose> i checked some of the amarok ideasa few days ago
<Nightrose> oh dear...
<Nightrose> yea
<nixternal> then again, maybe people are married to open source, hence all the bitching :P
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> good morning nixternal
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: did I forget to change my email in a package or something?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yep, I fixed it and uploaded
<JontheEchidna> meh, thanks
<JontheEchidna> where do I change where it grabs my email from?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: set export DEBEMAIL= in .bashrc :)
<Riddell> also  export DEBFULLNAME=
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hey ho
<apachelogger> hey Xand3r
<Xand3r> rubberband makes me realy angry
<Xand3r> ya hooo
<apachelogger> poor Xand3r
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ^^, now it works
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but i have to think a lot^^
<apachelogger> lol
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i think there is a better solution, but it is the only i get
<nixternal> Riddell: packaging pinentry-0.7.6+svn187 to include pinentry-qt4
<Riddell> nixternal: yay
<mornfall> Tonio_: How do you feel about rebuilding some 3 packages from Debian experimental, when I push them there? : - )
<mornfall> For Interpid, that is.
<Tonio_> mornfall: no pb with me :)
<apachelogger> Arby: ping
<Arby> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Arby: do you want/have time to package kio_sysinfo?
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/kio_sysinfo/
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm working now but I should have time this evening or at the weekend
<Arby> in between extragear backports :)
<apachelogger> Arby: only mldonkey is left
<apachelogger> and I think vorian has to do some changes to intrepid first anyway
<Arby> oh, someone had fun last night then :)
 * Arby looks
<apachelogger> vorian, even though I told him to go to bed :P
<Arby> well done vorian
<Arby> apachelogger: ok I'll do kio-sysinfo tonight
<apachelogger> cool
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you know that bug where closing the window doesn't actually quit the application?
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167522
<ubottu> KDE bug 167522 in general "Konqueror process doesn't stop after close (keeps running iddle)" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do
<apachelogger> happens with konqueror
<apachelogger> and kate
<apachelogger> and kwrite
<apachelogger> and kopete
<apachelogger> and kmail
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> that's what I noticed so far
<apachelogger> and it happens in hardy
<apachelogger> in intrepid
<apachelogger> and windows
<JontheEchidna> you tested in windows too?
<apachelogger> of course I did
<apachelogger> if I had a mac I would test it there as well
<apachelogger> but I don't own one, so...
 * apachelogger logs into bko and comments
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> do you think the change was committed after we grabbed the tarballs?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we have the official tarballs
<apachelogger> I think that something in the branch state when 4.1.0 was tagged is causing that issue
<JontheEchidna> that means they forgot to backport
<apachelogger> it apparently changed afterwards
<apachelogger> at least in trunk
<apachelogger> no idea whether it also changed for the branch though
<apachelogger> oh 70th blog post coming up
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi should be notified that his plasmoid he packaged has a new upstream release
<JontheEchidna> vorian: also, your adopted plasmoid-system-status is up to 0.5 now
 * apachelogger notes that one can subscribe to content updates on kde-apps
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: what exactly did you want me to do with the plasma defaults?
 * JontheEchidna forgot to use the notes plasmoid :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: edit kubuntu-default-settings to use them
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: can I just download the sources and change the stuff?
<JontheEchidna> I heard something about bzr
<JontheEchidna> is there a bzr branch that I'd need to edit?
<Riddell> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Riddell> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> amarok2 is looking sexy these days, btw
<JontheEchidna> neon is late though :(
<ScottK> \sh: Would you please take up the conversation in Bug 253245 - I understand what we have is correct, but I'm not a QT developer, so I expect you could explain it better.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253245 in python-qt4 "import PyQt4.pyqtconfig fails" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253245
<\sh> ScottK: I'll have a look :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: there are build problems right now - and noone wants to fix them before Qt 4.4.1
<Nightrose> :(
<JontheEchidna> "a lone tear runs down my cheek..." :(
<Nightrose> but that should be released "any day now"
 * Nightrose hopes
 * JontheEchidna hopes too
<\sh> ScottK: done, but I don't find this discussion on pyqt@riverbank ML...and I'm really following it closely :)
<ScottK> \sh: Thanks.  I suspected you'd be a better person than I.
<ScottK> \sh: Did you subscribe to the bug or should I ask again if I need further followup?
<\sh> ScottK: I'm now :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<smarter> why does kde-l10n-xx only contains doc files?
<apachelogger> launchpad
<smarter> launchpad strips the translations?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kinda
<apachelogger> they get imported into lp
<apachelogger> and then exported as part of new packages
<apachelogger> language-base-stuff or something
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please review digikam, ithink now is everything nice http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<smarter> apachelogger: language-pack-kde-xx ?
<apachelogger> smarter: guess so
<smarter> apachelogger: it's 3.5 stuff
<apachelogger> but
<Xand3r> vorian: you had testbuild it, please give a comment that it works, and alle files are there
<apachelogger> smarter: exactly
<smarter> so? :p
<Riddell> smarter: it's 3.5 stuff because currently kde 4 packages don't generate .pot files
<Riddell> smarter: I just uploaded a kdelibs which does generate .pot files using the all new kde4.mk from cdbs
<smarter> cool
<smarter> by the way, all packages should switch from debian/cdbs to kde4.mk?
<Riddell> I need to upload everything kde 4 to use kde4.mk and then launchpad will have the new translations
<smarter> okay
<Riddell> smarter: yes
<smarter> what's dh_sameversiondeps for?
<Riddell> to get the right version depends on some packages
<smarter> some packages = kde core modules?
 * ScottK notes that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/GuestAccount is one feature he'd prefer Kubuntu not try to 'catch up' on.
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should just do the change along the 4.0.1 update?
<Riddell> ScottK: why not?
<apachelogger> Riddell: considering we will have to touch every package anyway
<ScottK> Because I put the accounts on my system I want people to have access to.  I don't want others.
<ScottK> It seems a very Windows thing to do.
<Riddell> ScottK: then don't log in with the guest feature
<Riddell> smarter: kde4libs uses it, see kdelibs5-dev
<smarter> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd rather the .pots were generated before launchpad starts making new language-pack exports, which I think is any day now
<ScottK> Riddell: The point is if my laptop is sitting at a conference table I don't want other people to be able to do it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ScottK: they wouldn't, unless you give out your password
<ScottK> Riddell: I think providing that class of account that one could add if wanted would be reasonable.  Adding the account by default, not.
<ScottK> Sigh. One more thing to remove after install.
<Xand3r> i a gree with ScottK suche a account has to be no default
<Xand3r> apachelogger: can i ignor this error? unstripped-binary-or-object ./usr/bin/rubberband
<Riddell> if you read the spec, it's not actually an account
<mornfall> First of all, Enrico has uploaded apt-xapian-index 0.14 into unstable just now, if someone could sync that when it hits the block, that'd be great, thanks. (Should be hopefully accept'd in a few minutes.)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: 4.4.1 seems to be released \o/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: neon! :-)   ^
 * Nightrose would love to have new packages again
<Riddell> Nightrose: qt?
<Nightrose> yes
<Xand3r> i realy proud that i solved rubberband allone :D please review it http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<Xand3r> Riddell: have you some time left for reviewing digikam? it would be realy nice http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<seele> will the kde4 networkmanager Bille is working on be ready for intrepid?
<Riddell> seele: I guess you'd need to ask Bille
 * seele shrugs.  didn't know if anyone talked to him regularly
<mornfall> Tonio_: apt-xapian-index (0.14) has landed in unstable and libwibble (0.1.20) in experimental -- these are the first two
<Tonio_> mornfall: ok downloading !
<mornfall> Tonio_: libept is in incoming and will get there in a minute and I'll upload adept in a second.
<Tonio_> oki
<mornfall> (You still need to fetch them from incoming.debian.org, no idea when they hit the pool, really.)
<smarter> hmm, kdebase-plasma seems to need a rebuild
<smarter> folderview does not work(it's black)
<smarter> after a rebuild it works, but it does not install cleanly because it needs kde4libs-bin(maybe related to my system, I did not try to pbuild it)
<smarter> Riddell: ^
<smarter> bbl
<[GuS]> Hi guys.. when i try to build the packge of Qt4.4 (using repository source) with phonon support, at the end of the build process (using dpkg-buildpackage) i have: dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for libphonon.so.4
<[GuS]> how can i fix that? and, is thee a way to continue building from that part? cause the compilation was tooo long to start again :S
<JontheEchidna> I know that if you used debuild to build the package you could use the command "debuild -nc" to do that
<[GuS]> mmm ok
<[GuS]> and the dependency problem?
<[GuS]> is there a way to... not check for that one?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the copyright search help from your hp is gone, can you give it to me? cause i dont know it
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i didnt get to watch your screencast yet
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: when will you watch it? I will probable leave in some minutes (~15 mins) but will be back in about 2-3 hours
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: once i get this project for work done, so maybe this afternoon after lunch
<Artemis_Fowl> ok. then we will talk about it tomorrow?
<[GuS]> JontheEchidna: yeah, thanks that works for dpkg-buildpackage too... just now i am looking how to avoid that dependency check
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes, that will be better
<ScottK> [GuS]: I suspect (without looking) that's actually a problem in the phonon packaging and you won't be able to work around it if you want phonon support.
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm off to a few highland games for the weekend, I'll be back Monday.
<[GuS]> ScottK: i can imagine that, since by default is -no-phonon in the configure rule... but i need  phonon for PyQt aswell...
<[GuS]> since i need Qt phonon and no kde phonon
<[GuS]> cause i now i make directly make install will install all... buti need the packages...
<ScottK> Right.  Trying to point you in the right direction.
<[GuS]> thanks :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: You can has Adept now.
<[GuS]> i will try to figure out how to skip that check...
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't know if you got to checking your email, but someone sent in an email asking that we better explain the differences between 'Kubuntu 8.04' and 'Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix' on the download page... if you want to make changes to whats in the actual download box itself, you'll need to poke Matt Nuzum since that section is an iframe pointing to ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the what?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: nevermind, i have solved it on my own, but thx
<mornfall> Tonio_: Drop me a note when you have something (and tell me where), so I can prod people to test, please, thank you. : - )
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have you some time left for digikam or rubberband or both?that would be realy great, i think it is everything great, but i am not the master http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4 http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok thx
<JontheEchidna> seele: that runner plasmoid off of kde-look is too old for KDE 4.1 :(
<JontheEchidna> it hasn't been updated for 4.1's api changes
<JontheEchidna> you're going to have to pick something else for the bribe ;-)
<seele> JontheEchidna: lol i'll have to think about it :)
<Nightrose> ohhhh do i get mine first then JontheEchidna? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: yeah
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> sorry seele ;-)
<mornfall> seele: Heya.
<mornfall> seele: From time to time a rumour reaches me that you want to talk to me?
<[GuS]> JontheEchidna: do you know a way to avoid dpkg-shlibdeps when building a package? (or inside the rules for a certain lib) ? I am asking in #ubuntu-motu... but no reply so far
<JontheEchidna> nope, no clue
<[GuS]> ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: pbuilding for intrepid now
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: sweet :)
<JontheEchidna> they're really easy to package
<mornfall> [GuS]: Why would you do that?
<mornfall> [GuS]: Sounds like a problem somewhere else... Are you sure your libphonon.whatever comes from a package. Is your system clean? Tried pbuilder?
<[GuS]> mornfall: cause i am building Qt4.4 with phonon support.. an failts checking that lib
<[GuS]> mornfall: i am not going to upload the package and nothing... i only need that...
<mornfall> [GuS]: dpkg -S /path/to/libphonon... says? (Use the path you get from ldd /path/to/built_qt_4.4)
<[GuS]> mornfall: default qt4.4 rules is not being build with phonon... ad the only libphonon i have in my sys, comes from kde
<mcas> apachelogger: ping
<[GuS]> and says libphonon-dev... but that one is from kde
<mornfall> [GuS]: And your partially-built qt is linked against, umm, something from liphonon-*dev*?
<ScottK> [GuS]: Mixing upstream tarballs and Kubuntu packages is not generally a recipe for success.
<[GuS]> ?
<[GuS]> mornfall: is not
<[GuS]> ScottK: mixing?
<[GuS]> i am not mixing....
<ScottK> I thought you said you were trying to modify a packaged QT4.4 to work with an upstream phonon.
<mornfall> [GuS]: So what it *is* linked against?
<[GuS]> guys... Qt4.4 is finished to compile... i only have problems building the package...
<[GuS]> ScottK: no man...
 * ScottK decides it's too confusing and goes back to $WORK.
<mornfall> [GuS]: Dude, we understand. But dpkg-shlibdeps probably has *some* reason to fail, don't you think?
<[GuS]> i am building Qt4.4 with -phonon in the configure rule
<[GuS]> which by default Qt4.4 is bveing building with -no-phonon
<[GuS]> and i need qt phonon.. and no kde phonon..
<[GuS]> mornfall: is why i am asking
<mornfall> [GuS]: And are you sure you have modified the debian/ directory to get the qt libphonon installed?
<mornfall> (Or even created a binary package for it?)
<mornfall> (It would have helped to say that the Qt build creates a new phonon library, though ;).)
<[GuS]> mmm but this is not complaining about other check?
<[GuS]> lets see.. i have this when fails: http://pastebin.com/m30619d0f
<mornfall> [GuS]: Well, you have to make sure that your libphonon.so.4 from Qt is installed into a binary package. You should probably study a packaging guide of some sort on how to do that.
<mornfall> [GuS]: If it is not, the packages cannot work correctly, and it seems that the build also fails just because of that.
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose, apachelogger, vorian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-flickr
<Nightrose> \o/
<txwikinger> hmmm.. das Konqueror-kde4 printing is not optimal yet :D
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi, https://code.launchpad.net/~yuriy-kozlov/adept/adept-qt4 is obsolete, I gather?
<yuriy> mornfall: yes, that's the "take the code and fix errors until it compiles with qt4" version
 * mornfall is cleaning up his local branches and had a copy of that one...
<Riddell> sorry for ignoring everyone this afternoon, I'm just deep in kconfig code for this launchpad translations stuff
<seele> mornfall: i was just asking about adept 3 the other day, that's it
<seele> mornfall: i saw your comment that youre going to be working on it again
<seele> hum.. Artemis' screencast isnt working
<Xand3r> what sais the @@ -26,6 +26,7 @@ line of a patch?
<mornfall> Xand3r: File offsets. Don't touch it. Don't touch the diff at all. : - )
<Xand3r> mornfall: kk
<seele> there we go
 * mornfall pokes Tonio_ in the ribs in a friendly manner.
<Tonio_> mornfall: :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: yep ?
<Tonio_> mornfall: that's about all the packages you asked to be uploaded ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: Indeed. : - )
<Tonio_> mornfall: if so that'll be done toonight
<mornfall> Tonio_: Great.
<mornfall> Tonio_: I luv you.
<Tonio_> I'm not available yet (phone), but will do it :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: we all love you too :)
 * mornfall will disappear in a pub in a while, but tomorrow when I wake up, I'll blog about that miserable alpha5.
<mornfall> ;)
<smarter> can someone confirm this? folderview does not work(plasmoid is black), after a rebuild of kdebase and install of kdebase-plasma, it works fine
<apachelogger> mcas: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are taking Nightrose way too serious
 * apachelogger is drinking coffee
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it took 10 minutes
<apachelogger> should have done that yesterday, snoozed away in a documentation about chinese politics ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger: can you confirm the folderview bug ^
<apachelogger> smarter: -addons isn't built yet?
<apachelogger> maybe
<smarter> it's not in -addons
<smarter> folderview is in kdebase
<JontheEchidna> addons should be built except in the obscure archs because of dependency issues
<apachelogger> smarter: oh
<apachelogger> this
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> not
<apachelogger> good
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, it is in kdebase-plasma
 * apachelogger should stop that one word writing
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: there is something awfully broken
<mornfall> Riddell: (When you emerge from the depth of KConfig -- could you add me to the roll on planetkde? The goes like, Petr Ročkai (mornfall), http://blog.mornfall.net/, http://web.mornfall.net/planet/kde.rss -- thanks.
<smarter> apachelogger: it works after a rebuild, so it's not that broken
<apachelogger> smarter: I restarted plasma and now I can't even add it
<apachelogger> findServiceByDesktopPath:  not found
<smarter> I get these errors too
<smarter> but it works
<smarter> try to rebuild kdebase
<apachelogger> smarter: I am interested in the cause not in how to fix it :P
<apachelogger> fixing without knowing the cause of the problem isn't future proof ;-)
<smarter> probably kdebase was built before kdelibs or something like that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kdelibs was rebuilt
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is very very strange
<smarter> plasmoid-* also seem to need rebuild
<apachelogger> those do for sure
<apachelogger> but the main distribution packages have versionied deps on >= 4.10
<apachelogger> so kdebase can't have been built before libs
<JontheEchidna> plasma did break binary compat pretty consistently throughout the prerelease cycle
<mcas> apachelogger: hi i handle the launchpad bug without you i heard you have a lot to do
<mcas> thanks anyway
<apachelogger> mcas: what bug?
<apachelogger> smarter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32655/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: With kubuntu-default-settings, is Intrepid still using the rc files in the kde4 folder?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: unless someone changed it ;-)
<apachelogger> eventually we should switch paths
<mcas> about closing kate, i linked it to bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> move the kde4 stuff into main and the kde3 stuff in one single subdirectory
<apachelogger> mcas: please subscribe me :)
<smarter> apachelogger: other strange thing: systemsettings -> sound -> backend, there's only gstreamer, and it does not seem to work(dragonplayer does not work)
<apachelogger> smarter: for some yet unknown reason Riddell switched to gstreamer
<apachelogger> already told him it's broken
<smarter> I'm going to use good old kaffeine then :)
<apachelogger> smarter: just install the xine backend
<apachelogger> hm
<mcas> apachelogger: you are listed under "notified"
<apachelogger> I think the folderview issue is related to findServiceByDesktopPath:  not found
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it is
<apachelogger> and that error message is the suck
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why?
<JontheEchidna> I get that error message all the time
<JontheEchidna> and folderview works fine
<smarter> I get it too
<apachelogger> mcas: ok, cool
<smarter> and it works fine after a rebuild
<mcas> so i should not subscribe you?
<smarter> most of the time it is "findServiceByDesktopPath: systemsettings not found"
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> mcas: I am already ;-)
<smarter> or findServiceByDesktopPath: /home/smarter/.kde/bla/Recentfiles/bla.desktop not found
 * apachelogger is subscribed to half of KDE 
<apachelogger> which is probably the reason I have 734 unread mails
<apachelogger> smarter: that actually makes sense
<smarter> yep
<mcas> ok
<apachelogger> KDE 4 - Enjoy the fragility!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should I update desktoptheme in the kde4 artwork folder too?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I don't think we use it
<JontheEchidna> just delete it then?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> maybe we use it someday :P
<apachelogger> you know every year got a 1st April
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> smarter: poke the jr for a rebuild if that fixes the issue
 * apachelogger gives up on plasma debugging
<smarter> apachelogger: can you try to rebuild it and see if it fix it for you too?
<smarter> argh
 * smarter sucks at kgoldrunner
 * JontheEchidna does too
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeplasma-addons-data_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/fifteenpuzzle.svgz', which is also in package kdeplasmoids-data
<apachelogger> uhhhhh
<smarter> uh oh
<JontheEchidna> does bzr automatically handle file deletion?
 * apachelogger grabs the bazooka
<JontheEchidna> or is there a bzr remove command?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: bzr rm
<apachelogger> bzr rm
<smarter> but if you remove and commit, it rm automagically
<JontheEchidna> cool
<smarter> but it does not add files automagically, you have to use bzr add
<JontheEchidna> ^that's why I wanted to ask
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> strange things going on
<apachelogger> apparently in .98 I renamed the packages and add conflicts on << .98 ... upgrade done using transitional packages
<apachelogger> so how did I get a .98 -data deb which actually includes data?
<JontheEchidna> by doing said renaming process while you were falling asleep? :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> look at the packaging
<apachelogger> everything is fine
<apachelogger> besdies JontheEchidna somehow managing to make a << 4.1.98
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you currently working on something?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-default-settings
<JontheEchidna> trying to figure out what I need to change
<JontheEchidna> (what else
<apachelogger> everything :P
<JontheEchidna> so far I've taken out everything from kde4/ and put their equivalents in kde3/
<JontheEchidna> and replaced the TODO stub for plasma-appletsrc with plasma-appletsrc
<JontheEchidna> and made an entry in the changelog
<JontheEchidna> bzr added the new contents of the files for everything
<JontheEchidna> what I'm wonder now is
<JontheEchidna> what else do I need to change to make things work?
<JontheEchidna> or is it going to be automagically taken care of?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Makefile
<apachelogger> oh, that said
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you are a real sweety, you could introduce cmake
 * JontheEchidna freezes in fear
 * apachelogger always starts getting visions when working on plain makefiles
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<JontheEchidna> VERSION = 5.03
<JontheEchidna> itsn't it 8.04 now?
<JontheEchidna> *8.10
<apachelogger> don't think so
<apachelogger> and I don't think it matters :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/kdebase-dbg_4.1.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger burns his local repo down
 * JontheEchidna thinks he'll just touch as little as he has to to avoid breaking things
<apachelogger> wrong attitude
<emunkki> come on baby light my fire ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: right now you can break stuff, you just shouldn't do couple of days before a release ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> yay for alphas
<JontheEchidna> Are we still installing wallpapers?
<JontheEchidna> that comes in kdebase now
<smarter> apachelogger: you think we could use cmake for kubuntu-* things?
<apachelogger> smarter: why wouldn't we?
<JontheEchidna> make is failing in building usplash :(
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> if anyone is feeling like it
<apachelogger> qt 4.4.1 was released
<JontheEchidna> oh, I need a dependency I don't have
<JontheEchidna> apparently all make does is build usplash
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: exactly
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> and install the files
 * JontheEchidna guesses running make install on a hardy system wouldn't be the best idea
 * JontheEchidna knows he should just dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> upgrades ftw
<smarter> apachelogger: cmake is a bit overkill for what we do imho
<apachelogger> smarter: why?
<apachelogger> cmake is more handy
<apachelogger> currently we have to much copy'n paste going on defautls
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: try to clean up the directory structure a bit
<smarter> bbl
 * apachelogger found it a bit confusing last time
 * JontheEchidna is trying to commit but can't ...
<apachelogger> cool :P
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/m17a04868
 * apachelogger add workspace ppa2 featuring a kwin transitonal package
<JontheEchidna> I thought commit was supposed to change your local copy?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you actually push using your lp user?
<JontheEchidna> I'm commit -m'ing right now
<JontheEchidna> not pushing
<apachelogger> why would that complain about the remote location then?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> smarter will know
 * apachelogger deletes 738 mails related to package uploads/builds
 * apachelogger also marks the remaining 177 as read
<JontheEchidna> this is how I checked out, if it would make a difference: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<DRebellion> apachelogger, did you get round to looking at monkeystudio?
<apachelogger> not yet
<apachelogger> still quite busy with 4.1
<apachelogger> DRebellion: did you still not find any other motu to look at it?
<DRebellion> apachelogger, I haven't asked. It's a lot easier when you already have an advocation under your belt. I will ask here and in #ubuntu-motu now.
<Xand3r> gaaa
<Xand3r> i worked on a package now i am nearly finished, i see it is a kde3 app
<Xand3r> -.-
<apachelogger> vorian: *poke* take a look at monkeystudio - Qt 4 IDE
<DRebellion> Any MOTUs with a bit of free time ---> monkeystudio is a Qt4 IDE that needs reviewing in REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio ;)
<DRebellion> apachelogger, is kubuntu-kde4-desktop stable?
<apachelogger> DRebellion: of course it is
<DRebellion> great
<apachelogger> smarter: rebuild fixes folderview
<apachelogger> for whatever reason
<apachelogger> smarter: thinking about it - it might well be that kdebase was built before -workspace finished
 * apachelogger checks the logs
<apachelogger> Get:9 http://ftpmaster.internal intrepid/main libplasma2 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu6 [1533kB]
<apachelogger> Riddell: please upload a build1 for kdebase
<apachelogger> it was built against the old libplasma causing breakage
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I have the impression gnomelovers are successfully converting amarok users with troubles to rhythmbox/banshee via LP answers
<JontheEchidna> How dare they!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, I think my bzr problems were caused by me using a bzr co instead of bzr branch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I hate that ... it is a workaround, and I hate workarounds :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> bug 210287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210287 in kdebase "PS3: KDM login not working after install from Kubuntu 7.10 Alternate CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210287
<apachelogger> who is maintaining the ps3 port?!
<JontheEchidna> Die sony!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> bug 253707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253707 in kdebase "[kde 4] System Settings missing from applications menu, not found by search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253707
<JontheEchidna> I knew just placing it in the computer tab wasn't a good idea
<JontheEchidna> [/personal_vendetta] :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> one can delete it
<apachelogger> which is an issue
<apachelogger> just wanted to confirm that one
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but if you want ;-)
<apachelogger> seele: what do you think of bug 253709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253709 in kdebase "[kde 4] desktop folder view won't resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253709
 * Arby commences work on kio_sysinfo
<seele> apachelogger: that is a general plasma issue
 * apachelogger nods
<JontheEchidna> resizing using the icon on the handle works
<apachelogger> well
<Arby> first up we need to make an about/kubuntu directory
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is pretty unexpectable
<seele> apachelogger: i think it either hard or impossible to get that working in plasmoids atm, but i dont remember the discussion well because it was too technical
<apachelogger> seele: do you know whether there is a KDE bug about that?
<seele> apachelogger: the other problem with the resize icon is it is center-based instead of using it as a corner drag tool
<seele> apachelogger: there are probably tons :)
<apachelogger> figured ;-)
 * apachelogger confirms the bug
<seele> well.. i think it is more of a Wish than a bug
<seele> but yeah, works as intended -- just doesnt work very well
<apachelogger> I think we might dump something in ~/Desktop by default
<apachelogger> apparently people have no idea what that transparent frame is for ;-)
<JontheEchidna> isn't the fix bug 253718 supposed to be implemented as part of the Intrepid defaults spec?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253718 in kdebase "[kde 4] application launcher switches tabs without my asking it to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253718
<seele> apachelogger: i thought we were dumping the Desktop file in general?
<Arby> apachelogger: for kio_sysinfo, any idea what image we should use to replace http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9505/backgroundav7.png
<Arby> for kubuntu
<seele> because now there are the default folders for Pictures and Documents created in ~/
<Arby> obviously a kubuntu logo
<Arby> but which one and where can I grab them from
<apachelogger> seele: only on the livecd
<seele> ah ok
<apachelogger> the installed system doesn't have the example stuff nor anything in ~/Desktop
<apachelogger> maybe some nice promotional video introduction to kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> aren't we hurting for disc space as it is?^
<apachelogger> Arby: I guess you figured to add a new subdirectory in that about folder?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in KDE 3 we did ;-)
<JontheEchidna> how much smaller is kde4?
<apachelogger> well that is the question
<apachelogger> eitherway
<apachelogger> we could just make it depend on the avilablility of internet
<Arby> apachelogger: yes I basically just copied what fedora had.
<apachelogger> if intarwebs access is available we download the video deb
<Arby> there are only two images we need to change
<apachelogger> otherwise just dump a text file
<JontheEchidna> we could make an introductory plasmoid that grabs/plays the intro video!\
<apachelogger> Arby: and the css I guess?
<Arby> as far as I can tell, background.png and inner-bcg.png
<JontheEchidna> maybe I could work on that for Intrepid+1
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that wouldn't resolve the folderview issue though :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> Arby: ok, fair enough
<Arby> apachelogger: yes I suppose so. although I don't speak css
<Arby> or cpp
<apachelogger> emunkki does
<Arby> this is going to be fi
<apachelogger> css
<Arby> fun
<Arby> I was hoping to just get something built that works first
<Arby> then fix the cosmetics
<apachelogger> Arby: sure
<apachelogger> Riddell, ryanakca: do we have an SVG of the kubuntu logo used on the website?
<Arby> apachelogger: now I need a crash course in packaging from scratch with cmake
<Arby> know any good tutorials
<apachelogger> Arby: ubuntu wiki
<Arby> doh
<emunkki> apachelogger, pong
<apachelogger> Arby: you could just use the cdbs anyway ;-)
<emunkki> Arby, ding
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> gotta get the dog in
<Arby> apachelogger: meh, I don't know cdbs either
<emunkki> user[name="emunkki"] { visibility: visible; }
<Arby> apachelogger: I've always done merges before when the debian directory is already created
<emunkki> Arby, just query/ping me if you need some help w/ css
<Arby> emunkki: that's exactly what I was about to ask
<Arby> you type faster than me :)
<emunkki> yes i read your conversation
<emunkki> sure
<emunkki> ;)
<emunkki> i've been hacking drupal for an hour now
<emunkki> anything is fast after that
<Arby> apachelogger: what is the preferred method of packaging cdbs or cmake?
<smarter> Arby: cmake is not for packaging
<smarter> Arby: cmake is for creating Makefile et al, it's used by KDE
<smarter> Arby: cdbs/debhelper is used to create .debs
<Arby> smarter: ah.
 * Arby does some head scratching
<seele> apachelogger: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164355
<ubottu> KDE bug 164355 in general "Resize plasmoids like windows" [Wishlist,New]
 * apachelogger starts singing
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E12ZcvBDsA0
<apachelogger> seele: thank you very much
<apachelogger> Arby: doesn't really matter with debhelper you will have to take care yourself of some stuff
<apachelogger> bu
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> Arby: having some debhelper-only packages in your motu-like-tasks is a good thing for the motu applicatio
<apachelogger> n
 * apachelogger has a last character bug
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm out of my depth here. could you give me a quick run down on what the steps are please.
<Arby> I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#head-66c6b0077e9ea3c900f31d27c6b531c569918c88 now
<apachelogger> Arby: dh_make the package
<apachelogger> remove .ex .EX and other unnecessary stuff
<apachelogger> edit changelog
<apachelogger> edit control
<apachelogger> edit copyright
<apachelogger> edit rules - here you will most importantly have to change ./configure foobar to mkdir build && cd build && cmake ..
<apachelogger> the cd build && also needs to prefix make and make install
<apachelogger> it ensures out-of-source builds, so you most likely only have to do rm -rf build in the clean target
<apachelogger> Arby: too basic? ;-)
<Arby> no that's fine
<Arby> I'll read the packaging guide for the details
<Arby> apachelogger: that's what I needed thanks
<Arby> apachelogger: is that all of it? then I attempt debuild?
<apachelogger> Arby: well you want to add export DH_VERBOSE=1 to debian/rules
<apachelogger> then kill debhelpers (i.e the dh_* things) which don't do anything
<apachelogger> mostly these are at the very bottom
<apachelogger> e.g. dh_installexamples will probably do nothing thus can be removed
<apachelogger> Arby: removing comments and in general unnecessary stuff form rules is for bonus points ;-)
 * Arby copies all of this for later
<Arby> apachelogger: thanks, that'll get me started, just listen for the screams :)
 * apachelogger starts singing louder so he doesn't hear the screams
 * Arby cranks up the stereo to protect the neighbours :)
<Arby> apachelogger: what is the correct version number for an svn snapshot?
<apachelogger> Arby: 0.1~svn3402103403
<apachelogger> or 0.0+svn130402301
<Arby> where svnBlah is the revision number
<Arby> ?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> or you can also use the date
<Arby> thanks
<apachelogger> some people prefer a combination of both
<Arby> do we have any rules/guidelines/preferences?
<apachelogger> but the date is probably most useful as it enables one to easily see whether an update should be done
<Arby> ok so does kio_sysinfo-0.1~20080731 seem sensible?
 * smarter likes 0.1~svnYYMMDD
<smarter> Arby: but YYYY is great too if you think people will still use Ubuntu in one thousand year :P
<Arby> smarter: habit, that format is used by some software at work :)
<Arby> and actually it's only one hundred years :P
<smarter> we could use YYY for that :p
<apachelogger> smarter: YYYYMMDD is the iso way of doing it
<Arby> that too
 * Arby <- occasional iso tester :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I meant the ISO ISO not the CD ISO :P
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger grabs the revu pencil
<smarter> openxml is iso too, that does not make it good :P
<Arby> erm, noob question 437: Type of package: single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs?
<Arby> which one ^^ ?
<Arby> if I had to guess I'd say cdbs, but it's only a guess
<apachelogger> Arby: single, unless you want to use cdbs :P
<apachelogger> but since that is not the case ;-)
<Arby> told you I was guessing :)
<Serega> heya
 * apachelogger notes that Xand3r is offline far too often
 * Arby starts over
<apachelogger> hoy Serega
<Serega> how are you guys?
<Serega> RL had catched me for long. have escaped, though :)
<apachelogger> these real lifes are nasty things, I tell you
 * apachelogger does mean drunken reviews
<apachelogger> hooray
<Serega> soouuuu... I continue my work on gdebi-kde (former gdebi-kde4), right?
<apachelogger> aye
<Serega> I also would like try my self in kdebase on #253754
<Serega> *myself
<Serega> gurus?
<apachelogger> bug 253754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253754 in kdebase "Several simultaneous dialogs allowed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253754
<apachelogger> Serega: #kde-devel
<apachelogger> you should also discuss this first there ;-)
<Serega> apachelogger: ah, yup, thanks
<Arby> apachelogger: what should be set as section: and priority in debian/control?
<Arby> just stick with what dh_make sets?
<Arby> and next question, how do I find out what the build-deps should be?
 * apachelogger pokes jpds
 * jpds hadth poketh been.
<apachelogger> Arby: section -> kde
<apachelogger> Arby: prio -> optional
<jpds> What great timing, I just came on.
<apachelogger> Arby: deps -> readme/install or trial-and-error
<apachelogger> jpds: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-flickr
<apachelogger> jpds: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<apachelogger> search for them :S
<jpds> apachelogger: Not in the upload queue or incoming.
<apachelogger> it's broken!
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger stops reviewing and continues bug triaging
<jpds> apachelogger: I suggest poking RainCT in #u-motu
<jpds> BRB, supper time.
<JontheEchidna> revu is broken...
<smarter> apachelogger: we should b-d on libplasma >> X.X to avoid that sort of problems
<apachelogger> smarter: I think we did
<apachelogger> maybe Riddell changed it to speedup compiling *shrug*
<apachelogger> or maybe it was one of those packages which I reviewed half asleep
<smarter> yep
<apachelogger> smarter: please add a note to the batcave
<smarter> looks like JontheEchidna forgot to bump the build-dep :P
<smarter> 'kay
<JontheEchidna> which package?
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> oh, kdelibs
<smarter> no
<smarter> kdebase
<apachelogger> yah, I didn't catch that one when reviewing either
<JontheEchidna> I didn't do kdebase
<apachelogger> vorian's fault :P
<apachelogger> doesn't matter anyway
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> next time it happens someone gets a batkick
<smarter> apachelogger: well, there's already "update the dependencies in debian/control (4.0.98 becomes 4.1.0, ensure to check the versions of all above listed packages)" on the page, maybe we should write it in bigger? :P
<apachelogger> maybe
<Arby> apachelogger: sorry, phone. there is no readme/install info
<apachelogger> smarter: did I actually add a note about the lowerlevel deps?
<apachelogger> like soprano
<Arby> do I just attempt to build
<apachelogger> Arby: yes
<Arby> and see what it complains about
<Arby> ok
<smarter> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> smarter: ok, make it bold or something ;-)
<apachelogger> maybe we should write a script for that as well
<smarter> apachelogger: first, we switch to bzr, then we write scripts, and only then we can start our world domination plans
<apachelogger> meh
<Xand3r> smarter: i your tut available now?
<smarter> Xand3r: hmm?
<apachelogger> can someone reproduce bug 253282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253282 in kdebase "Links retrieved over dns-sd (service discovery) not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253282
<Arby> apachelogger: the k-s source doesn't contain a license file
<Arby> is there some sort of kde default?
<Xand3r> smarter: using bzr for packaging like you told in the meeting yesterday
<Arby> i.e. kde is always gpl or some such
<smarter> Arby: kde uses lgplv2 iirc
<smarter> Xand3r: nop
 * Arby browses kde.org
<apachelogger> Arby: no
<apachelogger> Arby: poke the dirk in #kde-devel
<Arby> who is he?
<Arby> I usually lurk in channels for weeks before I say anything
<apachelogger> opensuse guy and the one who imported the source into kde
<Xand3r> smarter: hmm, is it hard to learn it without? but wich package we focus on, not every devel uses bzr
<smarter> Xand3r: I think we should use it for every kde4 module(and maybe apps)
<Xand3r> smarter: kde uses svn or?
<smarter> Xand3r: yes
<smarter> and they're probably going to switch to git
<Xand3r> so how does it work?
<Arby> hmm, doesn't seem to be online right now
<Xand3r> smarter: so how we handel it, if we want to use bzr but the upstream uses git or svn?
<smarter> Xand3r: we use bzr for packaging(aka, the debian/ dir), what upstream use is irrelevant
<Xand3r> we can only use the thing wich the upstream uses
<smarter> no
<Arby> apachelogger: does dirk==dirk mueller? his e-mail is in the Authors file, I'll mail him
<Xand3r> so than i got something wrong with bzr
<apachelogger> Arby: aye
<Xand3r> i thought bzr is something like svn org git
<Xand3r> smarter: could you explain it for me in easy words?
<smarter> Xand3r: yes it is
<smarter> but, we're going to use bzr for packaging
<smarter> we will maintain the debian/ dirs in bzr branches
<Xand3r> hä
<Xand3r> why this?
<smarter> and download the upstream tarballs, so if upstream use svn,git,whatever does not matter
<smarter> Xand3r: read the meeting
<smarter> I already explained why we should use bzr
<Xand3r> smarter: i was there -.-
<smarter> then you know why
<Xand3r> smarter: hmm i shuld, but i dont
<smarter> read the meeting again
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell with bug 203349 ... again :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<jpds> apachelogger: Glad to see you got that worked out.
<apachelogger> jpds: what did I work out?
<jpds> apachelogger: The REVU-upload-eating-thing.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> doesn't matter much, since I lost revu mood
<emunkki> apachelogger, so, when will you visit finland :P
<apachelogger> when I am president of the KDE e.V. or marketing dude over at canonical or gained world domination :P
<apachelogger> I really don't know when
<emunkki> >__<
 * emunkki throws apachelogger with a cup of finnish coffee
<emunkki> no hurry :P
<apachelogger> there is always time for a cupoC
<emunkki> http://www.suomikauppa.fi/index.php?language=en&cPath=23_55&sort=2a
<Xand3r> smarter: i have to use it to know if it is good, so please make a tut, that i can test it easy
<smarter> Xand3r: that's what I'm going to do
<Xand3r> smarter: thx
<Xand3r> so what is with kde3 stuff in intrepid?
<Xand3r> i have packaged something but now i recognise it is a kde3 app, was the work use less?
<txwikinger> apps that have not been ported yet will be used as kde3 apps
<apachelogger> Riddell: did kde-l10n-sl not get catched by the script or did you just not upload it?
<Xand3r> txwikinger: ?
<txwikinger> Well..kde3 apps work also under kde4
<Xand3r> shure
<Xand3r> nevermind
<Arby> apachelogger: my debian/rules doesn't look like the example http://paste.ubuntu.com/32728/
<Arby> I tried to guess where the changes you suggested go
<apachelogger> Arby: which example?
<Arby> apachelogger: in the packaging guide
<apachelogger> lines 2-9 and 11-15 can be killed
<apachelogger> line 20 should be cmake ..
<apachelogger> it's always cmake <sourcedirectory>
<apachelogger> in that case ../
<apachelogger> line 41 can be removed
<apachelogger> line 42 should be replaced with rm -rf $(CURDIR)/build
<apachelogger> line 30 + 32 can go as well
<Xand3r> apachelogger: cmake? use the cmake.mk
<apachelogger> Xand3r: Arby is doing debhelper
<Xand3r> ups
<Xand3r> sorry
<Arby> hmm, I think that's everything
 * Arby pokes debuild and hopes
<Arby> surprise surprise it fails
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32734/
<Arby> apachelogger: does that ^^ mean it needs to build-dep on libhal?
<vorian> howdy all
<Arby> evening
<vorian> :)
<smarter> Arby: use http://packages.ubuntu.com to see in which package hal/libhal.h is and add it to the build-deps
<smarter> hey vorian
<vorian> hello smarter
<Xand3r> hey ho vorian
<Arby> smarter: I just did the same thing with apt-file but thanks
<vorian> smarter: you conviced me to try bzr
<vorian> heya Xand3r :)
<smarter> vorian: cool :)
<Arby> I was just trying to understand _why_ it throws that error
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> the kdebase 3 diff.gz is 1.6mib
<smarter> we had a lot of patches :P
<smarter> and icons too
<smarter> xpm and png.uu
<Arby> :O it actually built
<smarter> Arby: congrats :P
<Arby> lintian has had a fit but it's a start :)
<vorian> apachelogger: monkeystudio? revu?
<apachelogger> yeso
<vorian> roger
<vorian> DRebellion: I love large builds :P
<DRebellion> vorian, 0.o
<DRebellion> can't stand them
<apachelogger> I need a shell/bash guru!
 * apachelogger pokes around
<DRebellion> =(
<DRebellion> kde 4 epic failed for me
<DRebellion> none of the pretty effects worked
<apachelogger> DRebellion: get yourself a proper graphics card :P
<apachelogger> and get me a shell/bash guru as well
 * apachelogger pokes smarter
<DRebellion> apachelogger, do they get auto-disabled?
<vorian> apachelogger: go to #gentoo :P
<apachelogger> DRebellion: graphics cards?
<smarter> apachelogger: yes?
<DRebellion> no, effects!
<apachelogger> vorian: last time I entered that channel they almost ate me
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> smarter: do you know a bit about shell and bash?
<DRebellion> apachelogger, just ask the question, already!
<smarter> apachelogger: yes, but bash sucks, zsh 0wnz
<apachelogger> I really think we should reimplement everything in python
<apachelogger> anyway
<DRebellion> smarter, i would use zsh if i could be bothered to set it up.
<apachelogger> if [ "$PRELINKING" == yes ]; then
<smarter> DRebellion: they're many good zshrc on the net
<Arby> can someone advise what to do about that lot --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32738/
<apachelogger> sh is throwing [: 41: ==: unexpected operator out
<apachelogger> question is
<smarter> apachelogger: use =
<apachelogger> will it work though?
<smarter> instead of ==
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> question is
<apachelogger> does == work as well
 * apachelogger tries to evaluate whether this issue qualifies for SRU
<smarter> I don't think so
<vorian> JontheEchidna: no cloak yet!
<smarter> apachelogger: try with dash -x nameofthescript.sh
<smarter> apachelogger: and see what it does
 * apachelogger is writing a test script
<smarter> Arby: use cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DIR=/usr
<smarter> Arby: or it will install stuff to /usr/local, and that's Bad©
<apachelogger> b0rkish
<apachelogger> god I hate it
 * apachelogger patches the shit out of these stupid patches
<smarter> which patch? (:
<vorian> :o
<apachelogger> prelink for kde3
 * apachelogger thinks we really have no QA
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> # KIO Media LUKS Icons
<apachelogger> that raises anger!
<apachelogger> this stupid luks patch
<apachelogger> grrrrr
<smarter> what's the bug?.
<apachelogger> my system being laggish
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> bug 179631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179631 in kdebase "{kubuntu} bashism in /usr/bin/startkde" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179631
<apachelogger> "A statement explaining the impact of the bug on users and justification for backporting the fix to the stable release"
<apachelogger> it took years to discover that issue, how should I justify that update -.-
<apachelogger> bah
<smarter> and this is caused by an ubuntu patch?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> one of the 7 billion we applied on kdebase
<Arby> smarter: sorry I don't understand. where in rules  do I put cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL...
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what is rule #1 of packaging?
<apachelogger> Arby: cmake .. -DCMAKE_I....
<smarter> Arby: instead of just cmake ../
<apachelogger> that should be in the confiugre target I guess ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger: there's no such thing as a configure target for plain debhelper :P
<smarter> Arby: why don't you use cdbs?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i forgot it
<Arby> smarter: because I want to learn how it works underneath first
<smarter> ok
<apachelogger> Xand3r: that makes you a perfect candidate for work on kdebase apparently -.-
<Arby> then I can use the automagic :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I know :(
<Xand3r> Xand3r: me kdebase?
<Xand3r> you know my upstream power
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what is the first rule?
<Arby> rules currently looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/32741/
<Arby> and I still get the same lintian errors
<Nightrose> Xand3r: #1: patches are bad!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Xand3r> ah right
<vorian> JontheEchidna: might be worth asking again
 * Nightrose tries to remember the other rules
<Xand3r> Nightrose: no chance i forgot everything
<Nightrose> Xand3r: write it down then ;-)
<Xand3r> #2 exept the patches comes from upstream, but they still stay mean?
<Xand3r> i think
<Arby> oh wait I think I see
<Arby> no, apparently I don't
<apachelogger> Arby: which errors?
<Arby> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32738/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> wrong argument
<apachelogger> -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<Arby> I'm blaming smarter for that one [22:18] <smarter> Arby: use cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DIR=/usr
<Arby> :)
<apachelogger> blaming++
 * apachelogger hands Arby a cookie
<Arby> nom nom
<Arby> that gets me down to http://paste.ubuntu.com/32745/
<Arby> the copyright stuff is the missing license file
 * JontheEchidna has cloak ^_^
<Arby> which I'm waiting for a reply on
<vorian> shiny
<vorian> :)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: oooh, nice shiny new cloak :D
<Arby> this seems to come from debian/dirs W: kio-sysinfo: package-contains-empty-directory usr/bin/
<Arby> does that mean debian/dirs is not required?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: :D
<apachelogger> hm, do I has a cloak?
<vorian> usually not Arby
<apachelogger> and is it as shiny as JontheEchidna's?
<vorian> haha
<Arby> vorian: it doesn't mean that or debian/dirs is not required?
<Arby> I thnk you mean the latter
<jussi01> apachelogger: his is shiny and new...
<vorian> apachelogger: you rokymotion, you
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> that needs to be changed
<apachelogger> how to get that changed?
<vorian> apachelogger: to what?
<vorian> ;-)
<apachelogger> batcave/apachelogger
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> something else at least
<vorian> unaffiliated?
<jussi01> apachelogger: you are an ubuntu member, get ubuntu/apachelogger
<apachelogger> vorian: that sounds lam0rish
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> can one get a kubuntu/apachelogger?
<jussi01> Id imagine so - vorian?
<vorian> apachelogger: nope, kubuntu falls under the *ubuntu namespace
<JontheEchidna> yay, revu unborked itself
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does KDE sell cloaks?
<Riddell> it doesn't, it's registered separately
<vorian> the powers that be say all *ubuntu shall be ubuntu/member
<jussi01> vorian: but he is a ubuntu member - should he not be able to get it?
<jussi01> oh
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, talk to njaard
<vorian> jussi01: he can get a ubuntu/member
 * jussi01 goes back to learning guitar...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: as Riddell said - talk to njard
<Arby> W: kio-sysinfo: desktop-command-not-in-package /usr/share/applications/kde4/kfmclient_sysinfo.desktop kfmclient <- does that mean the .desktop file is broken/missing?
<apachelogger> Arby: you should depend on the package including kfmclient
<apachelogger> other than that you can ignore the error
<Arby> ok
<smarter> Arby: launch lintian with -Ii
<smarter> to get more infos
<Arby> how do I launch lintian independent of debuild?
<Arby> or can I pass linitian arguments to debuild
<Riddell> "lintian" :)
<Arby> yes quite
<Riddell> lintian *dsc  or *deb
<smarter> or *changes
<smarter> one of them contains more info, I never know which :P
 * Arby tries them all
<vorian> the binary lintian
<vorian> run lintian -Ii yourpackage_version_arch.deb
<apachelogger> they actually contain different info :P
<vorian> werd
<Arby> apt-file search kfmclient returns a lot of stuff. is the answer konqueror-kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient
<apachelogger> Arby: yes
<Arby> hooray
<Xand3r> hey may be some one could advocate my packages
<Xand3r> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<Xand3r> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<Xand3r> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=arora
<Xand3r> that would be realy nice
<SolarWar> hey Xand3r
<Xand3r> hey SolarWar
<Riddell> Xand3r: what's new in arora?
<SolarWar> you were originally assigned to package Qlix, which is in revu now :)
<Xand3r> i passed to some one else are you the one?
<SolarWar> yep
<Xand3r> Riddell: it is the git version, so much bugfixes are done
<Xand3r> Riddell: i see it is already in intrepid
<Xand3r> why the bug is still open?
<Xand3r> gnaa
<Xand3r> wasting time
<Xand3r> i like it
<Xand3r> So i go to bed folks
<Xand3r> nini apachelogger Nightrose Riddell smarter vorian
<Riddell> night Xand3r
<jtechidna> Are we using the KDE default KDM theme for Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> oh well, we don't have anything for it right now anyway
<JontheEchidna> so I'll just comment it out of the makefile for now
<JontheEchidna> Why is it called cmake?
<JontheEchidna> Is it colored-make?
<JontheEchidna> :p
<Riddell> cross platform make
<JontheEchidna> aah, makes sense
<JontheEchidna> the colors are nice though
 * Arby is confused
<Arby> I still get W: kio-sysinfo: desktop-command-not-in-package /usr/share/applications/kde4/kfmclient_sysinfo.desktop kfmclient
<Arby> but I have a dependency on konqueror set and have it installed
<Arby> based on the result of apt-file search kfmclient
<Riddell> Arby: just lintian being silly I expect
<Arby> seems to be good at that
<mornfall> Re.
<Arby> Riddell: the remaining lintian errors I have are http://paste.ubuntu.com/32763/
<Arby> apart from the copyright stuff what do I need to care about
<JontheEchidna> What is uiserver?
<JontheEchidna> and is the kde4 equivalent named differently?
<Arby> oh, two more fixed, down to copyright and desktop-command-not-in-package
<Arby> is it possible to launch gui apps from inside a chroot
<Arby> ?
<Riddell> Arby: none of those look important
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<apachelogger> http://www.sharms.org/blog/?p=181
<apachelogger> muahahah
<Arby> thank god for that
<Riddell> mount -t none -o bind /tmp chroot/tmp
<Riddell> same for proc and dev
<Riddell> xhost +
<Riddell> then you can use X from the chroot
<Arby> should those be added to a conf file somewhere
<Arby> and do I run them from inside or outside the chroot
<Arby> ?
<Riddell> Arby: outside
<Arby> apachelogger: Riddell: kio_sysinfo currently looks like this
<Arby> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/7496/currentsysinfoom2.jpg
<Arby> now just need to fix it to not think it's on suse
<Arby> but at least it builds and is installable
<Arby> and runs
<apachelogger> I like
<Arby> a job for tomorrow I think
<JontheEchidna> sexeh
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-01
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I think kubuntu-default-settings is still using hardy cdbs
<JontheEchidna> oh, it doesnt' use cdbs
<JontheEchidna> no matter
<JontheEchidna> s/matter/problem
<JontheEchidna> oh, debian/rules says it does...
<JontheEchidna> but I don't see a cdbs folder in debain???
<JontheEchidna> *debian
 * JontheEchidna is pushing his  kubuntu-default-settings changes if anybody is interested
 * JontheEchidna thinks uploading will take a while since he moved around megabytes worth of  files
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the background looks a bit washed out
<JontheEchidna> imo
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it looks smashing
<JontheEchidna> maybe I just need to get used to it like you said :P
<JontheEchidna> apparently I did the stuff in my bashrc wrong
<emunkki> which bg?
<JontheEchidna> emunkki: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/07/breath-of-fresh-air-for-konsole.html
<emunkki> a-ha
<vorian> yoyoyo
<JontheEchidna> yay, that's better
<ScottK> I think at some point we should declare 4.1 for Hardy done and move if from the PPA to hardy-backports.  How close are we to that?
<JontheEchidna> we should probably get translations working before that
<ScottK> I think that got solved in Intrepid today.
<ScottK> What else is needing done?
<vorian> I thinks it's done
 * vorian checks
<Nightrose> ScottK: apps don't quit properly
<Nightrose> that should be fixed before
<vorian> eek
<Nightrose> konqueror, kate, kopete at least
<Nightrose> others probably as well
<ScottK> Is that a QT issue?
<Nightrose> no idea
<Nightrose> worked in RC 1
<ScottK> If it's a kdelibs problem, updating a single package once we have a solution is not an issue.
<Nightrose> but right now i have to kill kate every time i closed it and want to open a new one
<Nightrose> that is a PITA :(
<ScottK> I can imagine.
<Nightrose> there is a bug report on launchpad about it
<Nightrose> maybe there is more info there
<Nightrose> sec
<ScottK> Same thing in Debian, BTW (time is -0400): [07:59] <wdgt> hey, seems like there's a serious issue in 4.1 : when closing apps, their process continue to run. I just tested it with kopete and kate. Anyone already noticed it ?
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> that is it
<Nightrose> tell him konqueror as well ;-)
<ScottK> That was about 12 hours ago, so I doubt he's still around.
<ScottK> Actually he is.
<Nightrose> ScottK: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/253659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253659 in kdebase-workspace "Kate hangs when I close it" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * ScottK looks.
<Nightrose> ScottK: see apachelogger's comment on http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167522 for a list of affected apps
<ubottu> KDE bug 167522 in general "Konqueror process doesn't stop after close (keeps running iddle)" [Normal,Reopened]
<ScottK> OK.
<Nightrose> anyway
<Nightrose> I am tired
<Nightrose> good night :)
 * seele waves
<Jucato> nini Nightrose
<ScottK> Good night.
<vorian> JontheEchidna: are you using your flicker plasmoid right now?
<JontheEchidna> not at the mometn
<JontheEchidna> *moment
<vorian> I hope the current photo is not default
<JontheEchidna> it randomly selects photos marked as "interesting" off of flickr
<JontheEchidna> re-updates every two minutes
<vorian> eek!
<vorian> a headless dude
<vorian> this is one weird thing you packaged
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> nightrose made me :P
 * JontheEchidna is joking
<vorian> only one snag, line 4 in your copyright
<seele> hehe
<vorian> :)
 * JontheEchidna checks
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<vorian> :)
<vorian> other than that, looks perfect
<JontheEchidna> coolness
<vorian> right-o, good work !
 * JontheEchidna reupps to revu
<JontheEchidna> and good night
<vorian> nn
<Jucato> no folder view on the desktop/dashboard by default in intrepid, bug or by design ?
<Jucato> night night JontheEchidna
 * Jucato thinks of BreezytheBadger now :)
<JontheEchidna> Jucato: bug
<JontheEchidna> it worked with stock alpha 3 though
 * JontheEchidna is away for reals now
<Jucato> heh ok. I kept on deleting ~/.kde just to make sure
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> wow I'm impressed... suspend and hibernate work on Intrepid :)
<jdong> Jucato: lol I've had suspend and hibernate surprise me enough recently that I'm no longer surprised
<jdong> hardy, out of the box, Via AMD64 box with nvidia card, compiz running
<Jucato> hahah touché
<techno_freak> hi, python-kde4 package conflicts with python-kde4-devel (in kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA) when trying to overwrite /usr/bin/pykdepuic4
<techno_freak> bug #253858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253858 in python-kde4 "python-kde4 conflicts with python-kde4-dev while dealing with pykdeuic4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253858
<jussi01> apachelogger: the red is a bit too red...
<hunger> Any idea why signing mail with gpg fails with kmail in intrepid? Is that due to the gpg update we had recently?
<Jucato> hunger: upstream problem afaik
<Jucato> hunger: hold on, someone blogged about it in planetkde
<Jucato> hunger: http://randomguy3.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/kmail-trunk-signing/
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do I load a colour scheme in konsole?
<Riddell> Appearance tab only has New.. and Edit..
<Riddell> hmm, looks faded
 * Riddell had to start a new Konsole
<mornfall> Hm, no alpha5 packages? :( It could seriously use some testing...
<flaccid> is there a www team?
<mornfall> Riddell: Could you please request that apt-xapian-index sync? I'll bite the bullet and upload to PPA.
<mornfall> The rest, that is.
<DRebellion> vorian, how's monkeystudio looking?
<Nightrose> flaccid: what do you need?
<flaccid> is there a web team or something. the documentation link doesn't work on wiki
<mornfall> Let's see if they build without change.
<Riddell> hmm, apt-xapian-index isn't in sync
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: get yourself a bitter display :P
<Riddell> "add package description summary" doesn't sound too important
<apachelogger> jussi01: that is the get-used-to-it I was writing about ;-)
<apachelogger> good morning to everyone else
<mornfall> Riddell: Hmm?
<Riddell> mornfall: apt-xapian-index synced
<mornfall> Riddell: Thanks.
<jussi01> apachelogger: hrm, its still too red... all the othe colors are slightly pastelized, but the red... and dont I get a good morning? :/
<apachelogger> jussi01: good afternoon :P
<mornfall> Oh. I consistently mis-spell intrepid. Bwah. : - )
<jussi01> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> jussi01: http://files.ruphy.org/oxy-konsole1.png
<Nightrose> flaccid: it is a wiki - you should be able to change it
<Riddell> Nightrose: it's the headers
<Nightrose> ah
<apachelogger> jussi01: if the red does look too strong in context ýou should check your display
<jussi01> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/HELgo7N.html
<jussi01> just a touch softer IMHO
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for cmake it appears so strong because the font is bold :P
<mornfall> Riddell: About that planet subscription... Should I poke clee instead?
<mornfall> Riddell: [http://web.mornfall.net/planet/kde.rss]
<mornfall> Riddell: name = Petr Rockai
<mornfall> Or make that name = Petr Rockai (mornfall)
<Riddell> mornfall: pushed, should appear in half an hour or so
<mornfall> Riddell: Danke schön.
<mcas> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> mcas: pong
<mcas> i have a bug at launchpad that could be related to the kate "close with X" problem
<mcas> lp 253913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253913 in kdesdk "kate starts only in terminal." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253913
<mcas> sorry lp 253912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253912 in kdesdk "When kde starts many instance of kate run." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253912
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it is
<apachelogger> we use --use to reuse existing Kate session
<apachelogger> now there is an existing session - it is just technically quit ;-)
<mcas> ok can i mark it as duplicate?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> mcas: please also add a comment to the other bug
<mcas> should i subscribe you at this bug
<apachelogger> mcas: I am most likely already ;-)
<techno_freak> just to let you guys know if you missed my last message - bug #253858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253858 in python-kde4 "python-kde4 conflicts with python-kde4-dev while dealing with pykdeuic4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253858
<mcas> ok ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> something is wrong here
<vorian> morning
<mornfall> Hm, PPAs are unusually quick these days.
<apachelogger> techno_freak: unlikely issue
<techno_freak> apachelogger, will check it once again now :)
<Xand3r> hey ho!
<mcas> apachelogger: i add a comment and hope it is correct ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 251053 is fixed isn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251053 in kdesdk "[upgrade error] missing replaces of kdesk-scripts on kdelibs4-dev" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251053
<Xand3r> apachelogger: rubberband: why i have to add a install file? i have the install commands in the rules
<apachelogger> Xand3r: man dh_install
<vorian> or kdeedu ...
<apachelogger> how is make install gonna know which file belongs to which package?
<apachelogger> magic?
<apachelogger> guessing?
<apachelogger> or maybe you should define that? :P
<vorian> yes, magic
<Riddell> apachelogger: should be yes
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have you watched my rule file?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: no
<apachelogger> thing is
<Xand3r> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> the debs are empty
<Xand3r> not for me
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> you want proof
<apachelogger> no problem
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/
<Xand3r> -rwxr-xr-x root/root    167072 2008-07-31 21:38 ./usr/bin/rubberband
<apachelogger> a klingon warship would fit in these packages, so empty are they :P
<emunkki> lol
<Xand3r> there is the bin
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> one bin
<apachelogger> 3
<apachelogger> packages
<vorian> YODA!
<apachelogger> that can't be good :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: you know the others are libs
<Xand3r> gnnaaa why is your lib empty
<apachelogger> so they are supposed to be empty because they are libs? Oo
<smarter> howdy ho
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no
<emunkki> apachelogger, if he doesn't have any books?
<apachelogger> ahoy smarter
<Riddell> Xand3r: "$(CURDIR)/debian/librubberband0/usr/lib/ladspa/ladspa-rubberband.so"  0 should be 2
<smarter> afternoon apachelogger
<Riddell> Xand3r: but doesn't it have a normal  "make install" target you can use?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: why the lib* package is empty hell
<Xand3r> Riddell: no
<Xand3r> Riddell:
<apachelogger> emunkki: good point
<Xand3r> its realy strange that source
 * apachelogger can't aggree on that
<Xand3r> back at work
<apachelogger> but I also didn't look into the source now :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thanks for review
<Riddell> Xand3r: running debuild I get files in debian/tmp/
<Xand3r> and thanks to the guy wich uploaded digikam
 * Tm_T hugs emunkki
<Riddell> Xand3r: so just add <pacakgename>.install files which list which files you want
 * emunkki hugs Tm_T 
<Xand3r> Riddell: i did that thousend times before
<Xand3r> dh_install could not find the files
<Tm_T> emunkki: haven't seen you for awhile
<emunkki> Tm_T, sure, haven't been hanging around #amarok lately
<emunkki> Tm_T, been busy with commercial clients
<Tm_T> emunkki: understandable
<Riddell> cat debian/rubberband.install
<Riddell> debian/tmp/usr/bin/rubberband
<Riddell> Xand3r: works for me
<Xand3r> Riddell: that i have tested and it didnt work
<Xand3r> i will test it again, thx
<Xand3r> realy strange the world
<emunkki> Tm_T, you might've seen the mockup i did for kubuntu-web?
<Tm_T> emunkki: not yet, where's that?
<vorian> kdegraphics is broken
<emunkki> Tm_T, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/ there's a few actually
<Tm_T> check
<apachelogger> Riddell: if we want a good amarok 2 (not taking into account whether thi is stabel before intrepid ;-) we should get libmtp 0.3.0 from debian
<Rioting_pacifist> i want to recompile my clock applet with a patch, where do i find the sources in the repos? kdebase-dev is all i can see
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace has plasma stuff
<Rioting_pacifist> im still on kde3
<JontheEchidna> so do you need the plasma headers?
<JontheEchidna> or are you trying to get the source code of the plasmoids?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, that needs a small bit of merging as I remember
<DRebellion> Any MOTUs here that could take a look at monkeystudio? It is a Qt IDE: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio
 * apachelogger shudders
 * apachelogger queries vorian about status information of is monkeystudio review
<Rioting_pacifist> erm i dont know much about kde but im looking to patch "kicker/applets/clock" in kdebase-3.5.*
<apachelogger> Rioting_pacifist: apt-get source kdebase
<DRebellion> apachelogger, what timezone is vorian in?
<Riddell> something US
<apachelogger> we should all try to live according to UTC :P
<vorian> DRebellion: Eastern US
<DRebellion> vorian, hey :D
<vorian> hello :)
<apachelogger> hm
<emunkki> apachelogger, wonderful idea
<Xand3r> i want to die, why now it works? i feel like e realy noob
<apachelogger> that would be a kickass quassel feature - detecting the timezone based on the times a nick is active :D
<jpds> apachelogger: /ctcp <nick> time.
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> ctcp
<jpds> I don't recommend actually doing that tho..
<emunkki> haha.
<apachelogger> it may burn
<apachelogger> burn baby burn
<DRebellion> that failed
<apachelogger> Xand3r: we all know that feeling, I guess ... well, except for Riddell, his creator did a pretty good job to begin with ;-)
<emunkki> o.O
<DRebellion> vorian, so, how's monkeystudio?
<vorian> good good
<vorian> i'm just doing another once over
<DRebellion> :)
<DRebellion> finally some good news
 * apachelogger notes that he hopes to finish catching up with his mails today
<apachelogger> then he can look at monekystudio again
<apachelogger> or I in that case
<emunkki> apachelogger, want a few more?
<apachelogger> emunkki: no
 * apachelogger has to read strange bug report mails
<apachelogger> kmail should drop out bugs which are closed
<Rioting_pacifist> thx does apt-get source kdebase get it with all the ubuntu patches
<DRebellion> =( kubuntu-kde4-desktop made all my qt based apps look rubbish in gnome
<DRebellion> even after removal
<DRebellion> Rioting_pacifist, yes
<apachelogger> DRebellion: well, it made it look gtk :P
<DRebellion> grr
 * DRebellion spent the whole morning going through the kubuntu-kde4-desktop dependencies one by one and purging the hell out of them
 * smarter guess gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<apachelogger> :P
<Xand3r> ldconfig-symlink-missing-for-shlib usr/lib/librubberband.so.2 usr/lib/librubberband.so.2.0.0 librubberband.so.2 ; that means i have to install a smylink from usr/lib/librubberband.so.2.0.0 to librubberband.so.2 ; apachelogger is that right?
<DRebellion> apachelogger, that was an epic fail, remember?
<apachelogger> smarter: that doesn't effect Qt based apps
<apachelogger> DRebellion: no
<DRebellion> smarter, i will take a look
<apachelogger> Xand3r: pretty much
<apachelogger> Xand3r: although actually make install should do that
<smarter> DRebellion: try changing the theme with qtconfig-qt4 (apt-get install qt4-qtconfig)
<apachelogger> please check whether you not just missed to install the file before you start creating symlinks yourself
<DRebellion> smarter, which way round? 0o
<smarter> DRebellion: qt4-qtconfig = package, qtconfig-qt4 = command to type
<smarter> (thanks to the Debian packagers for that :P)
<DRebellion> oh dear
<DRebellion> hehe
<DRebellion> smarter, it's fixed!
<DRebellion> thanks :D
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  thats the make install http://paste.ubuntu.com/32968/ am i to blind to see it?
<apachelogger> test -n ".2.0.0" && ln -s librubberband.so.2.0.0 /tmp/buildd/rubberband-1.2/debian/tmp//usr/lib/librubberband.so
 * apachelogger finds that quite strange
<apachelogger> or
 * apachelogger needs a coffee before thinking about shared libs
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i have no clue what it does, never saw the test command before, you are the master, how else could know it?
<apachelogger> ls debian/tmp/usr/lib
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i am using pbuilder sorry
<apachelogger> Riddell: please comment on bug 203349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
 * apachelogger is getting annoying
<apachelogger> Xand3r: use a hooker
<apachelogger> or manual build in pbuilder
<vorian> O.o
<apachelogger> or don't use pbuilder for .installs
<apachelogger> vorian: not that kind of hooker :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i use a hook
<emunkki> "this is a family channel"
<vorian> :)
<Riddell> DRebellion: monkeystudio works for me, advocated
<vorian> DRebellion: likewise, uploading :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when is froscon?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 23/24
 * apachelogger should probably get a flight ;-)
<emunkki> apachelogger, you can walk
<apachelogger> then I will have to start tomorrow
<emunkki> sounds good
<mornfall> Pretty please, can someone test that adept from:
<mornfall> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mornfall/ubuntu intrepid main
<mornfall> installs and runs?
<vorian> sure :)
<JontheEchidna> The stuff in the accessibility folder of kubuntu-default-settings isn't very up-to-date, is it?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't even know if it's being used
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no, keep the files there but don't install them for now, it needs re-done for KDE 4
<Riddell> it was used in KDE 3, you could boot up into various profiles
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> Well if you'd like to see my work so far, I pushed 2 commits worth
<mornfall> vorian: Please also read the text at https://launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive -- it might help you testing ; - )
<vorian> ta :)
<Riddell> mornfall: sweet, works
<Riddell> installer window seems to be larger than my screen
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the preferred bug for th systray painting issue?
<Riddell> mornfall: crash on close http://paste.ubuntu.com/32974/
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: in LP?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm doing a bunch of smoke tests https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke  todays Kubuntu live cd is missing the desktop widget so to start the install you need to go through dolphin, into desktop, then start.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm thinking 247393
<JontheEchidna> bug 247393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247393 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid KDE4] regression -- systray is incorrectly painted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247393
<apachelogger> thx
<Riddell> davmor2: I believe the package just needs a rebuild, which I'll do shortly, so that should fix itself by tomorrow
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: I have an idea for you - wrt plasmoids - if it hasnt been come up with yet - want to hear?
<davmor2> cool I thought it might be something like that just checking that you knew.  So when I test on monday it should be fixed right?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes should be
<Xand3r> apachelogger: now rubberband is fine i think maybe you could review it again
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: sure
<apachelogger> Xand3r: doing bug triage right now
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: Id love to see a konsole plasmoid - an actual embedded konsole, not just a launcher
<JontheEchidna> go apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: that would be cool
<apachelogger> 211 reports more :S
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: oh, and if someone wants to adapt the twitter plasmoid to take jaiku, that would be wonderful
<JontheEchidna> Heh, you ever seen those long guides for setting your terminal as the background in Gnome?
<JontheEchidna> you like, have to install obscure software
<JontheEchidna> and modify half of a config file to do it
<JontheEchidna> a konsole plasmoid would make it tons easier to do
<JontheEchidna> if a konsole plasmoid were to magically fall out of the sky right now all you would have to do would be:
<JontheEchidna> -install the plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> -Change a single line of plasma-appletsrc
<JontheEchidna> that shows the power of Plasma
<jussi01> cool!
<JontheEchidna> well the plasmoid would have to have support for being a containment
<JontheEchidna> bug that's only 3 or 4 more lines of code in the actual plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> *but
<JontheEchidna> if only there were (working) python bindings for plasma :(
<JontheEchidna> btw, if we make our own plasmoids in the future, I'd discourage C++ where possible
<jussi01> hrm, is there a rss plasmoid yet?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: there's one in playground that works well
<JontheEchidna> and ironically
<JontheEchidna> one in kdenetwork that looks like crap
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<jussi01> ok, Im off to get my wife - back later.
<mornfall> Riddell: Indeed, I have that crash on TODO -- I discovered it only somewhere around where I have tagged the alpha.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 175904 - there is no 4.1 for gutsy!
<DRebellion> Riddell, vorian, apachelogger, yay :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/175904/comments/48
<DRebellion> apachelogger, this is even bigger than posterazor!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mornfall> (The Xapian rebuild is teh slow. Hmh.)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: d'oh
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll reclose that then
<JontheEchidna> for kwin
<mornfall> Riddell: As for the installer window, it fits into a quadrant (1/4th) of my 1024x768 laptop screen? Not very well, but on 800x600 it should work fine? I'd hope...
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why did you unassign from kdpkg?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: would say so
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm, i was angry about it
<Xand3r> i sign it again^^
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> don't unassign from packages randomly
<apachelogger> that is confusing
<apachelogger> and it floods peoples inbox
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kk
<mornfall> I'm off to train. See you in the evening, hopefully.
<Riddell> mornfall: tried installer again and didn't have any sizing issues
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what do you think about bug 245557?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245557 in kdebase-kde4 "Icon size has no effect in preview mode, depends entirely on preview size instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245557
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: won't fix I think
<JontheEchidna> upstream said as much
<apachelogger> that would be quite some difference in behavior for kubuntu so we are definitely not going to fix it
<apachelogger> which leaves it up to upstream to address that wish
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: want to try fixing bug 253878 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253878 in kdebase-workspace "/var/log/kdm.log not being rotated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253878
<apachelogger> probably some issue in the init file
<apachelogger> having the wrong log file configured or something
<JontheEchidna> I could at least take a look
<JontheEchidna> and try
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also bug 248891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248891 in kdebase-workspace "broken init script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248891
<Riddell> mornfall: search doesn't seem to work in installer and the entries don't seem to be sorted alphabetically, makes it hard to find stuff :)
<apachelogger> I think the paths changed
 * JontheEchidna puts on "to look at" list
 * apachelogger goes showering because it is so hot
 * JontheEchidna goes off to exercise the dog
<vorian> Xand3r: there is a new upstream for digikam
<Xand3r> head meet desk
<jpds> apachelogger: Showers don't help against the heat :(
<Riddell> Xand3r: packaging can be like painting the Forth bridge :)
<Xand3r> if i am at the end i can start again
<vorian> Xand3r: use uupdate
<Xand3r> vorian: no watchfile left^^
<Xand3r> yea
<vorian> you can still do that with the source package
<vorian> make a file called digikam
<vorian> cd digikam
<Xand3r> vorian: i will do it like i do^^ but thx
<vorian> alrighty, what ever floats yer boat :)
<Xand3r> yea^^
<apachelogger> jpds: cold showers cool down the blood stream causing short-term improvement, warm showers open pores (including sweat pores) and therefore support the built-in cooling system ;-)
<apachelogger> in addition to that you aren't sweaty after a shower :P
<Xand3r> now testbuilding digikam-kde4 beta2
<jpds> apachelogger: This place is just too hot then.
<Xand3r> befor an 23minutes long update before
<apachelogger> jpds: probably :)
<Xand3r> outdor temp maybe 20-25°C in my room 30°C, cause is my pc
<JontheEchidna> my room is about at room temperature
<vorian> haha
 * JontheEchidna is celcius noob
 * GreySim always uses Google for that. "75F in C" and whatnot.
<JontheEchidna> this room is 22.22222222222 degrees C
<Xand3r> we have to ad a UTC timezone for the clovk apllet
<Xand3r> *clock
<Xand3r> *applet
<\sh> Xand3r: which clock applet?
<JontheEchidna> the clock applet's timezone feature sucks
<JontheEchidna> bigtime
<JontheEchidna> it's a list of like a hundered cities
<JontheEchidna> so you have to find a city in teh timezone you want
<Xand3r> and not the time zone^^
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Xand3r> stupid
<Xand3r> so were  does the list comes from and how to change it
<GreySim> I don't know if this is helpful at all, but GNOME's clock applet as of at least 2.22 had a really good selection mechanism. I was able to just type "Ellensburg" (a very small college town in eastern Washington) and it was in there.
<GreySim> Maybe they have a good list.
<\sh> well, the clock applet just works the same as my nokia clock applet ,-)
<JontheEchidna> GreySim: the thing is, you can't type
<\sh> there is no timezone in general, but the country or at least one or two cities of one country
<JontheEchidna> you have a monolithic, non-sortable list
<GreySim> JontheEchidna: Right, but it was in the list. Unless it was fetching results online.
<Xand3r> GreySim: but if you know the time zone you are in, why shuld you dont select irt directly?
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r: it comes from the date and times section is systemsettings
<Xand3r> aha
<JontheEchidna> well at least it's using the same widget
<GreySim> Xand3r: Good point. I guess that would be a good default, with an option to search by city or something, but not as the default list...
<\sh> Xand3r: the fun part is, that you can add more then one applet and eventually you want to have the time of london  or south africa
<\sh> Xand3r: additionally to your local timezone (which is the default)
<\sh> and my timezone is always UTC ,->
<Xand3r> \sh: and? i mean the list is stupid only list cities, there should be a option to choos the time zone directly
<Xand3r> and in the applet the name is UTC+2 or so
<\sh> Xand3r: what is the timezone of auckland, nz? without looking?
<\sh> Xand3r: the only case we have to change is the list widget, to just be searchable.
<Xand3r> \sh: and add fields with the timezone named so ucould choos it dircetly if you know it, cause not every city is in the list
<Xand3r> or make it possible to add fields
<\sh> Xand3r: imho all city names are also in /usr/share/zoneinfo/ ...so that's sensible...but yes, it needs to be searchable
<\sh> yes..all the info in the listbox is matchable to /usr/share/zoneinfo/*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 183289 if you are really bored
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183289 in kdebindings-kde4 "Superkaramba-kde4 is not able to run some themes" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183289
<\sh> Xand3r: and when I switch to Europe/Berlin timezone, the applet just tells me, I'm belonging to berlin
<Xand3r> yea
<\sh> so the applet list just needs some UI critics of seele and after that some love of a dev :)
<Xand3r> that would be good
<\sh> Xand3r: you could do it...to make the list sortable and searchable is quite easy imho..sortable is just a method call away...and searchable, well, catching the keyevents and display somewhere an editline
<Xand3r> \sh: i ?
<Xand3r> \sh: how much time have you?
<Xand3r> i am not a programmer
<Xand3r> i never done something like this
<Xand3r> i dont know where i could do this
<Xand3r> \sh: take my hand and show me the magick
<Xand3r> please
<Xand3r> i always for got to be polite sorry
<\sh> Xand3r: use the source, luke ;) catch the source of the applet (whatever package that is, or check svn)
<\sh> Xand3r: check how the applet does the UI (via designer files, or inside the code...check for QTreeListWidget or whatever they use..)
<\sh> Xand3r: most probaly they subsclassed the widget so check there..or they subclassed the widget list item ...depends...
<\sh> Xand3r: check the qt docs on doc.trolltech.com and find the "isSortable(bool ...)" method for the tree widget and enable that..(or enable it in the designer if they are using ui files)
<\sh> Xand3r: finally try and error :) learn :)
<davmor2> Riddell: amarok-kde4 doesn't like 64 bit :)
<Riddell> davmor2: oh?
<\sh> davmor2: what? impossible
 * \sh is switching to rhythmbox then ,-)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that thunderbird import to kmail went rather smoothly
<davmor2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<davmor2> /var/cache/apt/archives/amarok-kde4_1.86-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<davmor2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<davmor2> \sh: are you sure you wouldn't prefer banshee :P
<Riddell> davmor2: what were the errors?
<apachelogger> \sh: banshee > rhythmbox
 * apachelogger dist-upgrades the laptop
<davmor2> Riddell: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/amarok.png', which is also in package amarok-common
<JontheEchidna> Currenly you have to copy ~/.kde4 to ~/.kde if you dist-upgrade, correct?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you want to keep the settings from ~/.kde4 you do
<JontheEchidna> Hmm
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll manually copy over what I want to keep
<JontheEchidna> what's the command again?
<apachelogger> Riddell: my apt-cache only has python-kde4-dev 4.0.98 ... but https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/python-kde4-dev/4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1 :S
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: update-manager -d or something
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> I got the -d right
<Xand3r> \sh: thx
<\sh> apachelogger: banshee != default == rhythmbox .. but I know you'll fix amarok-kde4 to run on x86_64 :)
<apachelogger> \sh: you are underestimating me
<\sh> JontheEchidna: no problems? I jsut tried to clean my trash with >80k mails . and kmail-kde4 always crashed :)
<apachelogger> even though davmor2 didn't talk to me even though I made the package :P .... I actually already pushed the fix
<apachelogger> Riddell just needs to upload the new amarok-kde4
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33016/ silly blueteeth
<JontheEchidna> damn, that's a lot
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/Documents/sauce/plasmoid-flickr$ update-manager -d
<JontheEchidna> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<JontheEchidna> ^halp
<davmor2> apachelogger: :P back with bells on.  I always pick on Riddell and let him sort it from there :)
<apachelogger> davmor2: that is a pretty bad idea
<davmor2> apachelogger: Thanks though :)  I'm only trying to make things better :)
<apachelogger> davmor2: Riddell is always busy
<Riddell> apachelogger: I do?  where's the new amarok-kde4?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bzr
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll have to do it the old fashioned way
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu-kde4
<JontheEchidna> It seems update manager doesn't like Qt 4.4.0
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: probably gtk-qt-engine bits
<JontheEchidna> I'll just change hardy to intrepid in etc/sources.list
<JontheEchidna> and hope everything goes smoothly
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we do have adept for kubuntu users
<Riddell> adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<smarter> JontheEchidna: if everything fails, try do-release-upgrade -d --mode=desktop
<JontheEchidna> adept does dist-upgrades?
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Xand3r> \sh: i think i have found the source :D
<JontheEchidna> dan
<JontheEchidna> *damn
<JontheEchidna> one gig worth of updates
<JontheEchidna> probably will take 3 hours
<Xand3r> no ui files
<JontheEchidna> eh, 2 hours
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Helion.pl+-+30%25+discount+offers?content=86153
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I won't be packaging that one I don't thin
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why?
<vorian> :(
<JontheEchidna> I have a secret vendetta against Polish bookstores
<vorian> yay!
<vorian> mesa fix is on the way!
 * vorian dances
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you could recode that to amazon or some such discount site :)
<vorian> that would be fun
<apachelogger> Xand3r: *poke*
<Xand3r> apachelogger: yea?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what is all that commented stuff in debian/rules?
<apachelogger> and that ls debian/tmp
<apachelogger> Description: shared library for rubberband
<apachelogger>  This is the shared library for Rubber Band.
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i dont removed it, dont know if i need it somehow somewhere sometime
<apachelogger> that first sentence in the long description is repeating the synopsis, which is quite bad practise
<apachelogger> Xand3r: then you just readd it I'd say :P
<apachelogger> plus it is all replaced by the .installs anyway
<Xand3r> ja
<Xand3r> ja
<Riddell> apachelogger: new libmtp and amarok uploaded
<Riddell> qt 4.4.1 too
<apachelogger> wooohooo
<Xand3r> i hatedescriptions
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<vorian> Riddell: have you had a chance to look at bug 243301?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243301 in libnet-dns-perl "MIR for libnet-dns-perl" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243301
<vorian> oops
<vorian> bug 253301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253301 in kdeedu "kdeedu 4.1.0 is ftbfs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253301
<apachelogger> Xand3r: W: Building this package modifies or generates files not in debian/.
<apachelogger> --- rubberband-1.2.orig/config.log
<apachelogger> --- rubberband-1.2.orig/Makefile
<apachelogger> --- rubberband-1.2.orig/config.status
<apachelogger> Xand3r: from the manpage:  You can listen to some examples, or read more about the rationale for and advantages of Rubber Band.
<apachelogger> where? Oo
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ?
<Xand3r> -.-
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: in debian/copright please move the "On Debian systems, the complete text of the GNU General Public License" right underneath the GPL statement
<Xand3r> kk
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the .so files should go into -dev
<apachelogger> only the .so.x and .so.x.x should be in the lib package
<Xand3r> aah i thought about it, but i didnt done it
<Riddell> vorian: kalzium loses all its plugins?
<vorian> they don't exist, I checked the Debian version to be sure
<yuriy> apachelogger: ugh, this looks awful with irssi!, sorry
<Riddell> vorian: ok, I'll upload when I do my mass conversion to kde4.mk in a bit
<vorian> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> yuriy: Nightrose claimed it looks good :P
<Nightrose> yuriy: it is perfect here - maybe depends on the theme you use
<Nightrose> i use industrial here
 * JontheEchidna darkened up the background color
<vorian> apachelogger: it's nice for the shell, not for my irssi (secret theme)
<yuriy> Nightrose: I use the default one
<jpds> yuriy: You want an irssi theme?
<yuriy> jpds: wouldn't hurt to try, though I think the default one is just fine
<Nightrose> yuriy: try industrial
<jpds> Ah, /me just walked in.
<jpds> vorian: Oh, come on, blue isn't that secret.
<Xand3r> \sh: there is no ui file and i have no clue about cpp and qt syntax
<vorian> :/
<vorian> jpds: now you have blown my cover, /me dies
<jpds> That was easy.
<txwikinger> Is kflash still used in intrepid ?
<jpds> yuriy: I personally use blue.theme: http://ks33313.kimsufi.com/~jpds/configs/irssi/blue.theme
<txwikinger> sorry, I mean Ksplash
<yuriy> Nightrose: eek.
<Riddell> txwikinger: ksplashx now
<txwikinger> Riddell.. is that already available?
<Nightrose> yuriy: *lol*
<Nightrose> that bad?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes
<Riddell> txwikinger: in kdebase-workspace-bin (kdebase-workspace source)
<txwikinger> well.. I think then the dependency of ksplash-engine-moodin might be wrong
<yuriy> I think I'll just stick with defacto, small improvement over the default, and still very readable.  all the other ones just make things less readable (even the one called "more_readable"!)
<Riddell> txwikinger: what dependency?
<Riddell> ksplash-engine-moodin should be removed
<txwikinger> The one to ksplash
<Riddell> txwikinger: file a bug for removal and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<txwikinger> ok.. I will do that
<Riddell> thanks txwikinger
<txwikinger> and I will think what else I need for ichthux then :D
<apachelogger> yuriy: what needs to be changed?
<yuriy> apachelogger: the main thing that bothers me is the gray background. I think console background should always be black so every color has contrast. but I think that theme is just not for me
<apachelogger> yuriy: ic
<jpds> yuriy: Can you not change it so the nicks all have different colours?
<jpds> ie: http://ks33313.kimsufi.com/~jpds/tmp/2008-08-01-172608_1280x1024_scrot.png
<vorian> jpds: nice layout :)
<yuriy> jpds: what does that have to do with anything? (though I do kind of miss that from konversation, but I've gotten used to actually reading instead of relying on the colors which tended to be decieving sometimes)
<jpds> Errr.
<jpds> yuriy: I think I misread: "every color has contrast".
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please look querry
<Xand3r> apachelogger: -->
<vorian> yay for compositing!
<vorian> welcome back
 * JontheEchidna wonder if compositing with nvidia works
<vorian> yes
<vorian> or depends :)
<vorian> on my desktop it does gf8600
<nixternal> well, I decided against the iPhone and went with the Blueberry
<vorian> blueberry's are nice
<nixternal> ya, gotta figure out my ssh issue and not having support for some type of terminal...need to find it and install the support
<vorian> nixternal: they just pushed thru a mesa fix so composite works again with intel
<vorian> in intrepid
 * JontheEchidna has GeForce 4 MX 440
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please look in the querry again.
<apachelogger> Xand3r: query, not querry
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you archive admins actually have a script to spot binary files?
<nixternal> vorian: you have a blueberry?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: schau doch nochmal im query
<apachelogger> Xand3r: warum queriest du überhaupt wegen dem µll?
<Xand3r> weils mir soo peinlich ist
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the question is, would it do the job?
<JontheEchidna> :( 32 kB/s
<jpds> apachelogger: man suspicious-source
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the answer is find out
<apachelogger> that differs from app to app
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm thats mean from the upstream
<apachelogger> jpds: I have no idea what you are talking about :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: welcome to autohell
<Xand3r> ^
<Xand3r> ^^
<jpds> apachelogger: It's a script to look for files which shouldn't usually be in source tarballs.
<jpds> apachelogger: 'tis in ubuntu-dev-tools.
<JontheEchidna> oh crap
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:/tmp$ firefox
<JontheEchidna> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
 * JontheEchidna disables gtk-qt-engine
<apachelogger> jpds: cool
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> the one I just created is much better :P
<apachelogger> except for the shorter whitelist
<jpds> Heh.
<apachelogger> mine runs file on the file if the file doesn't match the whitelisted suffixes
<apachelogger> then sorts out everything at is ASCII or shell scripts
<apachelogger> s/at/that
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean spot binary files?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, exactly what suspicious-source does basically
<apachelogger> exaclty + basically is rather strange though
<Riddell> don't know what suspicious-source is
<jpds> "apachelogger: man suspicious-source" :)
<jpds> apachelogger: Adding file support would be cool tho.
<Riddell> No manual entry for suspicious-source
<jpds> Riddell: install ubuntu-dev-tools
 * apachelogger didn't had ubuntu-dev-tools installed either :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: where did you get the information from, if the files are removed or not? lintian dont gifs me that information
<jpds> apachelogger: Don't you use "requestsync" and co?
<Riddell> ah, yes, we have those
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you know, I got scritps for every thing :P
<apachelogger> now even for finding pdfs without source
<apachelogger> jpds: I use queryarchiveadmin :P
<Xand3r> ? a script?
<jpds> apachelogger: Ah.
<apachelogger> Riddell: published somewhere?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i have a script for such a thing, nerver heard about it
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's just an older version of suspicious-source
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> Xand3r: pardon?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sometimes you sound like the insanity bot :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: maybe i am the bot but, dont tell anyone about it
 * apachelogger diggs that secret in knotes
<apachelogger> that doesn't make any sense either
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> it's too hot
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but tellme how i can check if the files are removed or not
<nixternal> sure/wi6
<nixternal> haha, nice
<jpds> nixternal: fail. and http://paste.ubuntu.com/33049/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: debuild  it
<apachelogger> extract the orig tarball to foobar.orig
<apachelogger> diff the orig source with the one after debuild
<apachelogger> if it contains only files in /debian/ then everything works fine
<Xand3r> hmm?
<nixternal> don't throw me any pastebins
<nixternal> jpds: ya, I have had that forever, but I am so used to doing /win tab 20
<jpds> nixternal: I find typing two integers easier :)
<mornfall> Riddell: Ah, hm, search does work, but it does exact substring matches only. I'll have to fix that...
<Xand3r> sorry apachelogger now is party time, i will go now, i wish you and every one else a realy nice friday and sleep well, c ya
<mornfall> Riddell: Case-sensitive, even.
<Riddell> sigh, I uploaded the world and it all broke
<smarter> Riddell: what broke?
<DaSkreech> *
<Riddell> smbclient for one http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16483125/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.kdebase-runtime_4%3A4.1.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<SolarWar> hey folks, I'm looking for someone to advocate or comment my super awesome package of Qlix- a program that allows users to easily transfer music to MTP devices (like the zune) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix
<Daskreech> SolarWar: What does it use?
<SolarWar> Daskreech, it uses QT 4.3, taglib and libmtp
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> during the middle of the upgrade Konqueror said that http was an unknown protocol
<JontheEchidna> and shortly after it crashed
<JontheEchidna> probably because of the path chagne
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<JontheEchidna> the icon changed for the device notifier
<JontheEchidna> and the icon for kmenu disappeared
<JontheEchidna> things are getting strange...
<JontheEchidna> hopefully konsole doesn't bork
 * JontheEchidna hopes people won't have this sort of problem soft-upgrading to intrepid
<JontheEchidna> lol, device notifier icon totally gone
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Did the same for me :)
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could write a custom update tool that steals the screen so that people don't crap up their systems while upgrading?
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Except it also told me that It couldn't see any website because the plugin for Google was now invalid
<JontheEchidna> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-02
<JontheEchidna> brb reboot
 * Daskreech waves
<JontheEchidna> halp
<JontheEchidna> X won't start
<JontheEchidna> complains about a missig dri2 module
<JontheEchidna> even after I've started with a clean xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> (Intrepid)
<JontheEchidna> oh, and how do I switch channels in irssi?
<Daskreech> Alt+Num
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: So if you see a number light up on the bar press alt+that number
<emunkki> might not work if terminal app is using those as shortcuts
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: thanks
<JontheEchidna> emunkki: don't worry, x won't even start
<emunkki> ha
<emunkki> why not try /disco, you will get fancy discolights ;)
<emunkki> buahaha.
<Daskreech> That was mean
<emunkki> naah.. ;)
<emunkki> classic!
<emunkki> who believes that you can get disco lights in an irc client?
<Daskreech> Or maybe it will {disco}nnect you JontheEchidna
<emunkki> JontheEchidna, got you ;)
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> took away input
<JontheEchidna> oh, that'd explain it
 * JontheEchidna faceplams
<emunkki> ;))
<JontheEchidna> so
<Daskreech> so
<emunkki> so
<JontheEchidna> I've never seen an X error that couldn't be fixed by reverting xorg.conf to it's original state
<JontheEchidna> this is weird
<emunkki> ...until now?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> complains about a missing dri2 module
<JontheEchidna> bah, I'll do a fresh install...
<emunkki> ;)
<emunkki> i wonder if he wanted seriously to see the disco lights.
 * JontheEchidna is on the liveCD
 * Daskreech grins
<Daskreech> chroot?
<JontheEchidna> wut?
<Daskreech> Ha ha
<Daskreech> hwo are you fixing the X from a Live Cd?
<JontheEchidna> I'm not
<JontheEchidna> I'm doing a fresh install
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I was wondering if this is the place to ask a few questions related to KDE4.
<Daskreech> Ah missed that part
<Daskreech> Ibex?
<Daskreech> dhuv: #kubuntu-kde4 unless the question starts out how can I help develop....
<dhuv> Daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> How do I find out which package is associated with the group halclient ?
<Xander_laptop> hey hp
<Xander_laptop> whats up?
<Xander_laptop> apachelogger: hey
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I love Adept 3.0!
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: from PPA?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: just two things I noticed
<JontheEchidna> -Rebuilding the Xaipian index was slow
<JontheEchidna> -the xaipian builder process was using 100 MB RAM
<JontheEchidna> Don't know how avoidable those issues are
<JontheEchidna> but I updated 62-some packages without any problesm
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: do you know how I check pacakges for which groups they create?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna you wouldn't happen to know which package creates halclient group ?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> you mean like a usergroup?
<Daskreech> Ye
<Daskreech> s
<JontheEchidna> ih
<JontheEchidna> *oh
<JontheEchidna> maybe libhal?
 * JontheEchidna restarts KDE
<jjesse> that was quick :)
<Daskreech> He's an Echidna :)
<jjesse> what exactly is an echidna?
<Daskreech> A greek Female monster
 * jjesse learns something new
 * jjesse goes back to listening to baseball game
<JontheEchidna> um
<Hobbsee> a greek female monster???
<JontheEchidna> no
 * Hobbsee attacks Daskreech with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<vorian> evening all
<JontheEchidna> an echidna is an animal
<Hobbsee> jjesse: http://www.abc.net.au/science/scribblygum/June2000/img/f_echid10.jpg
<Daskreech> named after a Female Greek monster :)
<JontheEchidna> bah
<jjesse> watch out for that stick of doom
<JontheEchidna> plasmoid-* packages need a rebuild
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Have you tried out KDE4.1 yet?
 * Hobbsee doesn't like echidnas crossing the road when she's attempting to get to work
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i haven't.  how is it?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I was hoping you'd tried it.
<jjesse> looks like a porcupine
<Daskreech> Kompelling :)
<jjesse> i enjoy kde 4.1
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah.  there are some differences, but i dont' remember what they are
<ScottK> I've been spending all my (K)Ubuntu time lately filing Launchpad bugs.
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: !!1
 * Daskreech hugs Hobbsee deftly avoiding the pointy parts
<Daskreech> Anyone knows what package craetes teh usergroup halclient ?
<ScottK> Of course, to quote myself from comments in the Launchpad blog, "you can’t bugfix your way to a good design".
<ScottK> I'm not hopeful.
<ScottK> http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/simpler-launchpad-web-interface#comment-6542
<crimsun> not offhand, but you could kludgily find out.  grep -nH halclient /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.p*
<crimsun> ^ Daskreech
<Daskreech> crimsun: Hmm?
<Daskreech> crimsun: this is not for a package that's installed
<ScottK> Heya crimsun.  I was just over by your apartment (my wife had to make it to JoAnn Fabric for an emergency zipper procurement before they closed at 9).
<crimsun> ok, then I really have no idea
<crimsun> ScottK: I live in Columbia Heights now
<ScottK> Ah.  I'm not sure I know where that it.
<crimsun> NW D.C.
<ScottK> Oh.  Right.  I do know where that it.
<ScottK> it/is
<ScottK> Nevermind.  I wasn't close to your apartment at all tonight.
<crimsun> I know what you meant ;)
<Daskreech> Blaaaaa
<crimsun> Daskreech: the closest I can google up is heartbeat-related
<Daskreech> drbd is asking me to change the group of a executable file to halclient
<Daskreech> Yeah it said that heartbeat would need it
<Daskreech>  but .. should I just make a group halclient or is it expecting it to rely on some package
<Daskreech> I have heartbeat installed
<ScottK> crimsun: I actually lived close to there in the summer of '92 (at 16th and U).  It's a much nicer area now than it was then.
<crimsun> Daskreech: I don't know offhand; are there README* in /usr/share/doc/$package ?
<crimsun> ScottK: yeah, the U Street corridor is really hip these days
<Daskreech> crimsun: Hmm
<Daskreech> Yeah but say nothing about it
<Daskreech> Hi manchicken
<manchicken> Hiya
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Unfortunately, can't do much about the Xapian rebuild... I'll limit it to once a week I guess, and even then, cronjob should take care of it, so most of the time, you won't see it...
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: And thanks for the feedback. : - )
<kishore> hey guys, i am testing kde4 trunk but seem to have issues with nepomuk/soprano/sesame2
<kishore> it crashes continously and i believe is has something to do with dbus
<kishore> running out of memory
<kishore> http://rafb.net/p/1H2RgT54.html is a log autogenerated by the jvm
<kishore> My system has 2GB RAM so i do not think memory is a contraint
<kishore> I get similar crashes even with redland backend so its not really the JVM
<Daskreech> what version of nepomuk?
<kishore> trunk
<kishore> Daskreech: when i was using the redland backend, launching nepomukserver from the command line i would often see the error
<kishore> [/home/kishore/devel/kde4/bin/nepomukservicestub] QDBusConnectionPrivate::connectSignal: received error from D-Bus server while connecting signal to OrgKdeNepomukStrigiInterface::indexingStarted(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoMemory (Not enough memory)
<Daskreech> That is strange
<kishore> Daskreech: by the way, this is hardy 64bit
<Daskreech> Anyone on hardy?
<Daskreech> kishore: Well you obviously :0
<kishore> :)
<Daskreech> can You modprobe drbd and tell me what it says?
<kishore> no output in the cli, dmesg gives
<kishore> [ 3185.042449] drbd: initialised. Version: 8.0.11 (api:86/proto:86)
<kishore> [ 3185.042455] drbd: GIT-hash: b3fe2bdfd3b9f7c2f923186883eb9e2a0d3a5b1b build by phil@mescal, 2008-02-12 11:56:43
<kishore> [ 3185.042459] drbd: registered as block device major 147
<kishore> [ 3185.042461] drbd: minor_table @ 0xffff8100455df100
<kishore> Daskreech: whats the module for?
<kishore> Daskreech: now that i noticed dmesg i notice
<kishore> [  562.939026] nepomukservices[6601]: segfault at 0 rip 0 rsp 7fff5f8f5778 error 14
<Daskreech> drbd but it's not in my copy of hardy :(
<kishore> [ 1004.760076] nepomukservices[6980] general protection rip:7ffeaa8a242b rsp:7fffbae71888 error:0
<kishore> apachelogger: there i see a packaging bug in konqueror-plugin-fsview-kde4 which is trying to install man pages to prefix /usr instead of /usr/lib/kde4
<mornfall> What is the current stable? Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> hardy
<mornfall> Hardy.
<mornfall> Whatever, I'm lost.
<mornfall> How realistic is to have someone port Adept 3 alpha 5 to that?
<mornfall> backport, even
<mornfall> I recall the KDE4 packaging is somehow different there.
<kishore> apachelogger: ping
<vorian> morning :)
<mornfall> Morgen.
<mornfall> http://web.mornfall.net/stuff/adept-dpkg-error.png -- Good, ain't it? : - ]
 * vorian looks
<vorian> :/
<mornfall> Oh, why that sour face?
<mornfall> It's the error handling I'm trying to showcase here...
<mornfall> (The error is very much deliberate.)
 * mornfall pwns dpkg.
<vorian> haha
<vorian> well fantastic then!
<mornfall> No more undiscernable "commit failed" with no hint as to what went wrong.
<vorian> ah, i understand now :)
<vorian> most excellent!
<|gunni|> mornfall: So Adept alpha does not run on kubuntu hardy, yet?
<|gunni|> Just tried to install it, but seems to not running
<mornfall> |gunni|: It already doesn't. If you'd manage to backport it, that'd be great.
<|gunni|> If i would be so experienced i would be glad :)
<|gunni|> Dont think that i am able to do so
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: More testing
<JontheEchidna> I get this when I tried to install Qt4 Linguist
<JontheEchidna> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2765/adepterrorry5.jpg
<mornfall> Hm, media swap.
<mornfall> Do you have any cdrom sources in sources.list?
<JontheEchidna> let me check
<JontheEchidna> nope
<mornfall> Interesting.
<JontheEchidna> I can pastebin my entire sources.list if you'd like
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/m2ba950fc
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Did it write anything in the terminal? (If you haven't run from a terminal, can you try from one?)
<JontheEchidna> Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle the media swap
<mornfall> Nothing else at all?
<JontheEchidna> The line before that was "Creating GuiDPkgPM  "
<mornfall> Frak me.
<mornfall> Yeah.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: this is a somewhat fresh Intrepid install, installed last night
<vorian> JontheEchidna: how you likey?
<vorian> :o
<vorian> all updates ftbfs
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Yeah. I must have screwed something, somewhere. I wish I knew what, where.
<mornfall> I haven't seen that for a long time.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I suppose everything downloaded correctly?
<JontheEchidna> um
<mornfall> If it didn't, I would have a guess where the problem is...
<JontheEchidna> yeah, everything seems to have
<mornfall> (A single 404 could pretty well break things, I'm not sure whether I have these errors handled.)
<JontheEchidna> oh hey
<mornfall> If you try to install it again?
<JontheEchidna> I have been getting 404s lately
<JontheEchidna> with apt-get
<mornfall> Can you try in Adept again, and see if it tries to download something again?
<mornfall> That would indicate that we have a problem there.
<JontheEchidna> nope, it doesn't seem to
<mornfall> Hmh.
<mornfall> : - |
<mornfall> And fails again with same error.
<JontheEchidna> yes
<mornfall> And other packages work for you?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<mornfall> None at all?
<JontheEchidna> I've only tried one other
<mornfall> Hmh.
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<JontheEchidna> kbattleship works
 * JontheEchidna had installed kbugbuster via apt-get in the meanwhile
<mornfall> Can you think of anything that the non-working have in commond, and, uncommon with the third?
<mornfall> And, what was the other one that didn't work?
<jtechidna> meh
<jtechidna> ok
<jtechidna> qt4 linguist and it's dependencies rapidly goes through the download process
 * jtechidna has to go in a bit btw
<jtechidna> actually, right now
<mornfall> Okey, thanks. I think it's 404 or the like, which I don't catch properly.
<mornfall> Thanks.
<mornfall> See you around.
<jtechidna> you're welcome
<mornfall> I'll drop you a line when I have alpha6.
<mornfall> It should fix that one.
<JontheEchidna> cool
 * JontheEchidna is away
<Arby>  afternoon all
<vorian> heya Arby
 * Arby is fighting with kio_sysinfo and losing
<vorian> :(
<Arby> if I build it without an about/kubuntu directory it builds and works fine
<Arby> albeit with suse artwork
<vorian> hmmmmmmmm
<Arby> if I add an about/kubuntu it fails
<Arby> this seems to be controlled by one of the CMakeLists files http://paste.ubuntu.com/33365/
<Arby> The kubuntu section is my addition but I think I did it wrong
<Arby> the errors are http://paste.ubuntu.com/33366/
<Arby> vorian: any ideas ^^ ?
 * vorian looks
<vorian> how are you adding the kubuntu stuff?
<mcas> Arby: i am not sure but is it possible that the png files must be handled in a special way because they are binarys?
<Arby> mcas: no idea
<Arby> vorian: I just created a directory called kubuntu and copied the contents of the fedora directory
<Arby> I was intending to fix the artwork etc later
<Arby> once it builds properly
<vorian> could you utilize the power of quilt and use diffs
<vorian> i'd have to look at the package, do you have it in your ppa by chance?
<Arby> possibly, if I had the slightest idea how
<Arby> there is a comment in the readme about distro specific stuff
<Arby> hang o
<Arby> +n
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33369/
<Arby> so based on that I added an argument in debian/rules
<Arby> mkdir build && cd build && cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DWITH_KUBUNTU:BOOL=TRUE
<Arby> and inserted a section in the CMakeLists file as shown above
<Arby> and that's where I'm stuck
<Arby> eventually I think vorian is right and this will need to be a diff
<Arby> otherwise I'm basically editing the source
<vorian> hmmm
<Arby> which is bad apparently
<vorian> yeah, not good
<vorian> :P
<vorian> it's easier to maintain with patches
<Arby> however, it needs to work first
<Arby> then is it just diff old_directory new_directory ?
<vorian> pretty much
<Arby> hmm, it even works if about/kubuntu is an empty directory
<Arby> I really don't understand why it complains about deletion of files when I haven't deleted anything :(
<mornfall> Oh. Cool.
<mornfall>             /* TODO check that we managed to download everything,
<mornfall>              * otherwise we wind up with Internal error */
<mornfall> : - )
<mornfall> I even noted that down. Next time I could remember to actually fix that.
<kishore> apachelogger: ping
<seele> is there an easier way to search irc logs than by exact day?
 * Jucato can only think of "download all those irc logs and use grep" :(
<jpds> Google: site:irclogs.ubuntu.com <thing>
<seele> jpds: oh, good idea
<Jucato> oh right.. google
<Jucato> always useful
<jjesse> this is interesting i can't click on anythng in a live cd of intrepid in VM
<jjesse> nothing responds
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: [07:01:06] <kishore> apachelogger: there i see a packaging bug in konqueror-plugin-fsview-kde4 which is trying to install man pages to prefix /usr instead of /usr/lib/kde4
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ah, good. yesterday I couldnt make it
<seele> that's ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: so, did you have a look at the video?
<seele> i saw the background screencast.  the only thing i think we could improve is how you create a background from a file
<seele> it seems a little awkward with two kfile dialogs popping up one after another
<seele> maybe turn it in to a two screen wizard?  i dunno
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: y. I have thought of that. I dont like it either
<seele> the problem is with saving it, without an intermediary screen, it isn't clear that the second file dialog is where you want to save the newly converted background file
<seele> ok, then we're on the same page :)
<Artemis_Fowl> plus, what you have coomented on the last review
<Artemis_Fowl> commented
<Artemis_Fowl> *
<Artemis_Fowl> that a line edit showing the path is not necessary
<Artemis_Fowl> i will fix both of these
<seele> ok cool
<Artemis_Fowl> but probably on the next version.
<seele> what is this now 0.9?
<Artemis_Fowl> currently 0.7. I develop 0.8
<seele> ok
<seele> we'll have it perfect by the time 1.0 comes :)
<seele> well.. 1.1
<Artemis_Fowl> y. currently I want to release 0.8 as soon as possible
<seele> we might have some surprises once a lot of users start using it
<seele> is 0.8 in good enough condition to package for kubuntu? or not yet
<Artemis_Fowl> everything is working, except for the following list:
<Artemis_Fowl> the install tool
<seele> even if it was in a ppa, we could blog about it and get some people to try it out
<Artemis_Fowl> the back tool will fail in root-owned folders
<Artemis_Fowl> backup tool*
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> what else?
<Artemis_Fowl> ah
<ScottK> seele: I think given the current issues with DNS cache poisoning, encouraging PPA use is not the best idea (PPA repos are unsigned).
<Artemis_Fowl> the password encryption tool fails , too
<seele> ScottK: what about private distribution?  it would be nice if we could get 20 or so people to try it out instead of the 4 or 5 we had earlier
<seele> ScottK: and sign it with the key we used to sign the coc?
<seele> download and dpkg -i it
<ScottK> seele: I think that's much better.
<seele> ScottK: ok, thanks for the input :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: once I fix the above things, I will create a System Settings module and release
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok.  maybe apache_logger will make a package again
<seele> are you an ubuntu member?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: if I have time, I will include some new features/fixes too
<seele> you could sign it and we'll blog about it to get people to try it out
<Artemis_Fowl> me?
<seele> yeah, did you sign the ubuntu code of conduct?
<seele> if not, i can sign it
<Artemis_Fowl> i havent
<seele> read up ^ about scott's point about distributing packages
<seele> ok, i can sign it then
<seele> hmm.. gtg for a bit
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: if you have any questions, just ping and write
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't see why it would :S
 * JontheEchidna doesn't even see where to change that
<mornfall> Re.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I can indeed reproduce your error by cutting adept from internet.
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> It installs fine now
<mornfall> So let's try fixing.
<JontheEchidna> guess it really was a transient 404 error
<mornfall> Yes, I guess so. But the diagnostic still needs to be fixed.
<JontheEchidna> of course
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: remove the mans
<apachelogger> the always end up in /usr
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the mans aren't in the .install fiels
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> .manpage
<apachelogger> or .manpages
 * apachelogger never remembers whether it got an s or not
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: http://web.mornfall.net/stuff/adept-download-error.png
<\sh> apachelogger: do you have still the crashes in quasselclient when you enter the color preferences dialog?
<apachelogger> \sh: nope
<\sh> apachelogger: when using latest ppa packages and backported intrepids quassel package and using oxygen it crashes as always...
<\sh> apachelogger: some bugs in the config ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger is running intrepid
<\sh> apachelogger: I'll try it later with intrepid ... on my t43 it's intrepid too :)
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: cool
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: is it possible to copy those errors for pasting?
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: Got a crasher: http://pastebin.com/d782a8bfb
<JontheEchidna> the pastebin has the backtrace as well as reproduction instructions
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hm. Any timing requirements to reproduce it?
<JontheEchidna> not really
<JontheEchidna> not that I noticed
<mornfall> Hm.
<mornfall> Doesn't happen here... :\
<mornfall> (Not even with alpha5 as released...)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<mornfall> Oh wait.
<mornfall> It's from installer.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, in installer
<mornfall> Sorry, didn't realize that...
<JontheEchidna> it's cool ;)
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: And it's even fixed in development, which is even cooler. : - ) (I can reproduce with alpha 5 now.)
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> Hackers: organisms that can convert caffine into software
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<mornfall> (I have reworked a bunch of the installer UI code since it was rather fragile. Search results are much better now, too.)
<JontheEchidna> The gstreamer phonon backend doesn't work
<james_w> jjesse: hi, I thought this would be quicker than creating a wordpress account
<jjesse> james_w: yes?
<james_w> I wanted to answer your bzr questions
<jjesse> in regards to my bzr question
<jjesse> i asked the other day on #launchpad  and didn't get any response
<james_w> "The major problem is python2.4 is the supported version and the current version of python for bazaar is 2.5."
<james_w> I'm not sure what you mean here
<james_w> SLES has python 2.4 by default?
<jjesse> james_w: yes
<jjesse> and i can't find a python2.5 package for 64 bit
<james_w> bzr needs 2.4 or higher, so it should work fine
<james_w> was it not working for you?
<jjesse> the packman repository that i was trying to install bzr from requires 2.5
<jjesse> haven't tried to install from source yet
<james_w> oh really, that sounds like a mistake
<jjesse> trying to find the correct crypto and paramiko that building from source requires
<james_w> but to answer your other questions, launchpad doesn't require a particular bzr version, and it should work fine as long as you have a reasonably recent format
<james_w> (recent enough to read the formats that the branches you want to work with are in)
<jjesse> james_w: ok thanks i guess i'm going to also try and build latest version from source
<james_w> give me a shout if anything goes wrong
<jjesse> james_w: will do, looks like most of the repositories i can find have python2.5
<jjesse> i'll have to figure things out
<jjesse> and my install has 2.4
<jjesse> thanks for the offer of help
<JontheEchidna> cool, new upstream release of plasmoid-quickaccess
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-03
<JontheEchidna> Need a sponsor for bug 254306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254306 in plasmoid-quickaccess "New upstream release of plasmoid-quickaccess (0.7)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254306
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any reading material for MIRs?
<crimsun> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements)
<JontheEchidna> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np.
 * JontheEchidna reboots
<jjesse> james_w: solved my issue, i was missing a repository
<jjesse> james_w: http://packman.links2linux.org/package/bzr/61896 had the package which worked
<james_w> rockin'
<james_w> glad it's working now
<jjesse> thanks for the help
<jjesse> its a bit frustrating learning a new distribution and a new way of oding thigns
<james_w> #bzr is a good place to find help if you need it in future, or just ping me
<james_w> yeah
<jjesse> james_w: will do
<ScottK> jjesse: Good luck.  I came to Ubuntu from opensuse for what still seem like good reasons.
<jjesse> ScottK: will sled 10.2 is support for work and its my work laptop
<jjesse> so figured i need to use/learn it
<ScottK> Understand.
<jjesse> brb
<jjesse> back
<jjesse> i much prefer kubuntu to suse so far
<ScottK> Two of my 'musts' for a distro now are must use KDE and must use Debian package management.
<jjesse> so far i'm echoing your musts
<jjesse> just wish work supported debian/ubuntu
<ScottK> Another one is must be the product that the sponsor views as it's product.  sled passes that test, but opensuse fails.
<jjesse> ah that is interesting
<ScottK> I tried opensuse right as 10.1 was released.
<jjesse> i've tried opensuse before as well
<ScottK> In 10.1 they completely changed out the update technology with no fallback after beta.
<jjesse> didn't really enjoy it
<ScottK> Much of the feedback for SuSE amounted to,
<ScottK> "It's opensuse, if you want it to work, use SLES (or SLED, not sure I know the difference).
<jjesse> i think sles is the server and sled is the desktop
<ScottK> Ah.  Makes sense.
<ScottK> Anyway, that pretty well soured me on situations like opensuse-SLED/S or Fedora-Red Hat.
<ScottK> The final major requirement I had was must be able to run servers and desktop with the same core platform underneath.
<JontheEchidna> can anybody sponsor bug 254306?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254306 in plasmoid-quickaccess "New upstream release of plasmoid-quickaccess (0.7)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254306
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i'll take a look-see
<JontheEchidna> vorian: thanks
<vorian> it's too bad plasma is broken
<JontheEchidna> eh?
<vorian> half of my plasmoids don't work
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah
<JontheEchidna> they probably just need a rebuild
<JontheEchidna> binary compat was broken pretty consistently throughou the prerelease cycle
<vorian> uploded, thanks for your contribution :)
<JontheEchidna> kewl, thanks
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> wtf
<JontheEchidna> konq-plugins are still pending
<JontheEchidna> in the ppa
<JontheEchidna> It's been in queue for 4 hours :(
<vorian> no good
<vorian> holy fail
<JontheEchidna> wow, plasmoid-quickaccess sorta failed on everything except i386
<JontheEchidna> and hppa and amd64 which haven't built yet
<jjesse> wow the ubuntu training documentation branch is freakin huge to checkout
<jjesse> should've done a lightwieght checkout
<ScottK> ;-)
<jjesse> i think they have pdfs in there not sure
 * ScottK is back.
<ScottK> So, anyway, at the time I picked Kubuntu/Ubuntu Server, I needed Postfix at least 2.2 also.
<ScottK> Debian Sarge had 2.1.
<jjesse> ah
<ScottK> So from my earlier requirements, it was down to Debian and Ubuntu.
<ScottK> So here I am.
<ScottK> Currently I need Postfix at least 2.4 and Etch has 2.3, but Lenny has 2.5.
<jjesse> the ubuntu community is the only community i've easily been able to contribute to
<ScottK> I definitely wouldn't be so involved in the development community if I'd gone with Debian.
<ScottK> Ironically, I'm probably more involved in Debian development as a result of using Ubuntu than I would have been if I'd used Debian.
<jjesse> but doesn't ubuntu never give back to debian :) :)
<jjesse> i don't code or want to and ubuntu has been the only way through documentation that i've been "accepted" as a developer
<ScottK> That is much harder in Debian than here.
<jjesse> its harder in kde as well
<jjesse> kde-docs is hard to break into
<jjesse> lots of hoops to jump through
<ScottK> Given the woeful state of most open source project's documentation, it seems odd they aren't jumping for joy at help.
<jjesse> you would be suprised wouldn't you?
<jjesse> at times the people who are "in charge" of kde-docs aren't very responsive, then the kde devs are even slower to respond to documenters
<JontheEchidna> nightly-night
<mgk> hi everyone
<mgk> i'm running intrepid
<mgk> updated today
<mgk> and plasma has some problem
<mgk> the systray doesn't show anymore
<mgk> and the folderview plasmoid is gone too
<mgk> is there any kubuntu devel here that can help me find the bug?
<mornfall> I have two relatively easy Adept jobs, if anyone is up to them: I am releasing alpha 6 next week, and it would be great if someone could start sweeping the launchpad bug list for adept and mark all you can find that are fixed by that alpha6. Second, a hardy backport would be great.
<mornfall> (I'll probably mention that in a release not, too, unless there's a crowd fighting to get the jobs... *g*)
<mornfall> release note*
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Could I please have your name, btw?
<Jucato> Jon the Echidna ;)
<Jucato> mornfall: Jonathan Thomas (based on Planet Ubuntu)
<mornfall> Jucato: Aye, thanks.
<Jucato> but "the Echidna" sounds so much better :P
<mornfall> I have decided, in a movement to popularize contributions, to add a "heroes of <previous alpha release>" section to release announcements.
<Jucato> "Save the cheerleader, save the world"
<Arby> mornfall: I might be able to do a hardy backport in the next few days.
<Arby> how soon do you need it
<Arby> ?
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<Arby> morning JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> mrgh, my connection's like.... slow
<JontheEchidna> brb, resetting router
<JontheEchidna> You know
<JontheEchidna> we could probably set a bugday aside for adept
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ^ what do you think?
<Dekans> could it be possible to have an alternative package for kopete with libjingle support ?
<Arby> mornfall: I have to go out for a while.
<Arby> If you want a backport doing leave me a /query where I can grab the source
<Arby> and if we have intrepid packages available that I can crib from
 * Arby -> gone
<JontheEchidna> Arby: check out his ppa
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I have left him a privmsg. : - )
<JontheEchidna> ah :)
<mornfall> (I just got back...)
<mornfall> Oh damn, it's this late already? Weeh. :)
<vorian> morning :)
<mornfall> Half past 1 am.
<mornfall> Err.
<mornfall> Pm of course.
<mornfall> You can see I'm still asleep. : - ]
<vorian> hehe, i was going to say ...
<JontheEchidna> by the way, I'm going on a 2-day camping trip today
<Nightrose> have fun JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Jucato> have fun JontheEchidna :)
<Jucato> I hope no internet? :)
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: last I checked (last time we had a hug day for it) adept bugs were in pretty good shape
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: that is, we pointed all of them at the one that says "adept does not show the problem" ;)
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: for the adept 3.0 transition
<JontheEchidna> e.g. bugs not found in adept 3.0 -> resolved
<JontheEchidna> Jucato: I'll be without internets
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: if there are more than a couple dozen to take care of, sure
<yuriy> also, can't do it until it's in official repositories
<JontheEchidna> ...oops
 * JontheEchidna already resolved around a dozen bugs >.>
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/adept/ look at the bug chart (sweet!) looks like they are all already looked at, just need to be closed when ready
<yuriy> wait that's not right
<yuriy> nevermind: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/
 * yuriy thought it's weird that he's never seen a bug chart for a package before. we should have them though
<yuriy> looks like there are actually quite a few new bugs, so once its in backports we can have a hugday for it. unless you finish them all off first ^.^
 * yuriy is off to the beach for the day
 * smarter waves
<mornfall> : - )
<tomaz> Riddell: ping? i`m getting an cmake error after installing the kde4.1 on  8.04
<tomaz> the error is "Could not find automoc, part of kdesupport" on FindAutomoc.cmake
<tomaz> but i have automoc installed
<tomaz> anyone?
<Jucato> tomaz: most are probably taking a break on a weekend (and no, dunno the answer to that problem)
<tomaz> *hits the head on the wall*
<tomaz> I broke the system yesterday, reinstalled it today, give a try to the 4.1 precompiled packages
<uga> tomaz: just in case, have you tried building the automoc from kdesupport trunk?
<tomaz> but now I cant work on my little app for my university
<tomaz> automoc --version gives 0.9.94
<tomaz> but, no, I didn`t compiled them, I apt-get them.
<uga> tomaz: automoc? or automoc4
<uga>  automoc4 --version
<uga> automoc4 0.9.85
<uga> and I built it yesterday =)
<tomaz> ups,.84 (and yeah, automoc4 )
<uga> it may not be finding it in the path or require the newer version? not sure
<tomaz> I`m gonna force automoc to be found l¬
<tomaz> ¬¬
<uga> heh
<tomaz> hhhmmmm... I think i`v traced. I cant seem able to find Automoc4Config.cmake
<tomaz> installed kde4-devel but still, same error applies.
<desrt> Riddell; poke?
<mornfall> Hm, Riddell is in a great demand, it seems... ;)
<desrt> all the ladies want riddell
<desrt> (and some of the guys)
<tomaz> that`s for sure.
<desrt> Riddell; thought you should look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/186729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress]
<tomaz> go behind the line folks, =p , i`m here first >_<
<desrt> Riddell; seems like it would be pretty easy to fix and it affects an awful lot of people
<desrt> (basically, anyone who installs then uninstalls kubuntu-desktop...)
<tomaz> desrt: maybe you could help me with my problem? o.o
<desrt> tomaz; anything is possible...
<tomaz> desrt: I`m getting a `cant find automoc4` from FindAutomoc.cmake, but it`s installed.
<desrt> they have autoMOC?  that's evil.
<tomaz> I installed kde 4.1 from repositories, alongside with kde4-devel
<tomaz> what`s evil?
<desrt> tomaz; everytime i hear about a new auto* i cringe a bit :)
<desrt> tomaz; anyway... i'm definitely not the one who will help you :)
<desrt> sorry
<tomaz> thanks anyway ;)
<skreechmiester> Alpha3 doesn't work :-*
<JontheEchidna> Be back Tuesday
 * JontheEchidna disappears
<skreechmiester> can anyone get Alpha3 to boot?
<vorian> afternoon
<skreechmiester> hey
<vorian> whadup?
<skreechmiester> Alpha 3 sucks :(
<jussi01> gday vorian
<skreechmiester> (YSMV)
<jussi01> and skreechmiester
<skreechmiester> hi jussi01
<vorian> hiya jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<skreechmiester> anyone tried the alpha 3 Cd ?
<vorian> skreechmiester: yeah, it killed my grub
<skreechmiester> Wow
<skreechmiester> you got that far?
<vorian> yep
<vorian> bug 251683 if you are interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251683 in grub "Grub fails to mount partitions on Kubuntu amd64 and i386 Alpha3 install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251683
<skreechmiester> Mine can't get past kernel init
<vorian> which install choice are you using?
<skreechmiester> as soon as I press enter at try Kubuntu without harming your computer it panics
<skreechmiester> Same for Cd check
<vorian> you should try tonight nightly build
<skreechmiester> The MD5 sum checks out fine
<skreechmiester> downloaded it a few times
<skreechmiester> Booted from the ISO directly
<skreechmiester> still panics
<vorian> hmm
<pgquiles> Is a Hardy KDE4 Remix with kde 4.1 going to be released?
<vorian> pgquiles: only thru the ppa
<vorian> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<pgquiles> vorian: yeah, I've seen that but I meant a KDE4-only version
<pgquiles> so, what's the best option, install KDE4 Remix, then upgrade to KDE 4.1?
<vorian> that's the only way in hardy, unless you compile kde via svn
<pgquiles> vorian: well, I could upgrade to kde 4.1 by installing hardy with kde 3.5, then upgrade to 4.1
<skreechmiester> pgquiles: Yup Lots of discussion about that in #kubuntu-kde4
<santiago-ve> Hey guys!
<skreechmiester> yo
<santiago-ve> first... anyone has seen any problems with adept on intrepid?
<santiago-ve> also... why the rc3 doesnt has aptitude installed by default :S
<skreechmiester> rc3 of what?
<santiago-ve> kubuntu~
<skreechmiester> We aren't even into beta
<JontheEchidna> I guess we aren't leaving yet
 * JontheEchidna is back for a bit
<JontheEchidna> damn, another quickaccess update...
<Riddell> evening
<vorian> howdy Riddell :)
<Riddell> fdoving: do you have an opinion on bug 186729 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186729
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-27
<Riddell> shtylman: artwork is kwwii's domain
<Riddell> I don't know about openoffice, wasn't it waiting on an upstream release?
<shtylman> hmm..might be...
<shtylman> well...the stuff is there...so whenever that happens we will have the free space from kde3 libs
<Riddell> we don't have kde 3 libs currently
<Riddell> we have an unthemed openoffice
<shtylman> oh...goodie :)
<shtylman> no wonder it looks like death
<shtylman> I was wondering about that...
<Riddell> shtylman: do you know what upstream release of openoffice we've waiting for?
<shtylman> Riddell: I think 3.2 ?
<shtylman> or one of the 3.1 lines
<shtylman> 3.1 actually
<shtylman> yea...I 3.1 if I remember right from a conversation I had with ccheney
<claydoh> ScottK: re: release notes they were mostly done before I got there, I did add a few images, etc
<seele> shtylman: if you are looking for something to do, printing needs love
<shtylman> seele: what type of love does it need?? also seele...take a look at: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/installer_dialog.png
<shtylman> I want to change the installer popup dialogs to that...
<shtylman> (ignore the other things we talked about) that have been fixed in the real version
<shtylman> seele: ??
<Riddell> shtylman: the system-config-printer-tool needs to get feature parity with the gnome one, and have usability love applied
<Riddell> it's all python
<shtylman> Riddell: alrights...whats the project name?
<shtylman> system-config-printer-tool?
<shtylman> and you mean the thing under system settings -> printer configuration?
<shtylman> hehehe...git .. and not hosted in lp :)
<Riddell> yes that's the one
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde
<Riddell> it's in kdeadmin
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> it's a port of system-config-printer which is a gnome tool and somewhere in fedora's git hosting
<Riddell> there's bits still needing ported, bits needing fixed, then the usability plan to be applied
<shtylman> so do I just pull all of kdeadmin/ubuntu code? or can I just get the printer config part?
<Riddell> get it from KDE SVN
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> ahh so this is upstream related...
<Riddell> it's developed by Kubuntu and generously donated upstream
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> any idea where it is located in the svn? off the top of your head
<Riddell> it's the sort of thing upstream isn't very good at (geeks don't care about printing) but distros are (our users do print)
<shtylman> the kde svn is a web of doom
<Riddell> trunk/KDE/kdeadmin
<shtylman> thx
<shtylman> where is that spec?
<shtylman> that I am supposed to follow...
<Riddell> well the spec is just get the gnome version and port it to KDE
<shtylman> alrighty :)
<Riddell> then there's a .pdf file in the sources with seele's design
<Riddell> so get it running and see what's missing compared to the gnome version
<Riddell> (they layout of the gnome version has changed since to the fileview layout)
<shtylman> alright...I just pulled the gnome version
<shtylman> lemme try to get the running
<shtylman> from git
<shtylman> and then try to get the kde one running
<shtylman> and then go from there ...
<shtylman> is anyone else currently on this?
<shtylman> or has it sorta been orphaned?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> well it's always on my Todo
<Riddell> but not reached the top yet this cycle
<shtylman> heh...I see
<shtylman> does it ever?
<Riddell> it did for a bit last cycle
<shtylman> well...I can't promise any miracles...but I will "look into it" :)
<seele> Riddell: it did? for a few hours near the end of feature freeze?
<shtylman> alright...well got the gtk one running...
<shtylman> so you want a clone...??
<seele> there ought to be a printing page somewhere with a design spec
<seele> there were several functionality differences
<shtylman> seele: well..I have the pdf that is in trunk
<shtylman> but I swear...I have seen this functionality in kde already...havn't I?
<shtylman> anyhow..ok...just give me ALL the info ya got..and I can go from there :)
<seele> the functionality or the ui? there was a kde3 printer config tool
<Riddell> seele: for at least a day
<Riddell> shtylman: it's been in KDE 4 for a few releases now, but it's not complete
<seele> Riddell: oooh, a full day? sorry about the underestimation
<shtylman> Riddell: its the one we all currently use right?
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> and yall just want it brought up to speed and make "prettier" and more "usable"
<shtylman> make sure i understand :)
<shtylman> Riddell: the version I pulled from trunk...can I run that independently? or is there a special "run this module" command i need??
<shtylman> holy shit...it is 4k lines?. ..
<shtylman> jesus :)
<shtylman> that will need to be put into separate files...
<Riddell> it needs installed into /usr/share/kde4/apps/system-config-printer-kde
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> then run kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde
<shtylman> so I can just modify the system files there if I want?
<shtylman> modify in place and whatnot...
 * DaskreeCH yawns
<DaskreeCH> Ok Where are we ? :)
<shtylman> lost :)
<Riddell> shtylman: yes you can
<Riddell> shtylman: I typically work on it in bzr in a branch somewhere under https://code.edge.launchpad.net/system-config-printer then dump it back to KDE when it's ready
<shtylman> Riddell: noted
<DaskreeCH> seele: ping
<shtylman> should I go with what is in trunk as a starting point? or your branch Riddell?
<Riddell> I don't think I have a current branch
<seele> DaskreeCH: pong
<shtylman> lp:system-config-printer  ??
<shtylman> or is that a mirror of svn?
<DaskreeCH> seele: would kuser in System settings be a paperkut?
<Riddell> right that's what I worked on last, it was synced to svn once I finished so go with svn
<shtylman> ahh ok...gotcha
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: it's a whole application, hardly a papercut
<DaskreeCH> Riddell: It's not like it doesn't exist it does
<DaskreeCH>  it just doesn't turn up in system settings
<seele> DaskreeCH: uh.. no
<seele> that sounds like a bug, not a design problem
<DaskreeCH> Can't recall why right now
<DaskreeCH> ah paperkuts are design issues
<DaskreeCH> I'd probably have to think about those for a while.
<DaskreeCH> Defaults don't count then?
<seele> uhm.. well the program exists as a design project so yeah
<seele> depends
<DaskreeCH> on?
<seele> on the default? why it is being changed? what needs done to change it?
<seele> i cant really make a sweeping generalization that all default changes are papercuts or related to design issues
<DaskreeCH> Well I meant in a kubuntu sense of the word most defaults are just taken from KDE so it would more be an issue of should it be changed in Kubuntu or upstream
<DaskreeCH> which entails a larger discussion than just a karmic release I would suppose
<DaskreeCH> I've been really distracted this cycle so I haven't even been doing thorough bug hunting on the KDE 4.3 release :(
<DaskreeCH> I'm trying to make it up by finding some paperkuts for the karmic release :)
<DaskreeCH> Side note anyone been running Koffice ?
<DaskreeCH>  I tried to install Krita and it made me install the KDE 3 version
<ScottK> IIRC upstream declared the KDE 4 one "not ready".
<DaskreeCH> Yes I know but there for testing
<DaskreeCH> I had actually intended to use Krita (KDE3 version is waaay nicer btw) so it's not a complaint I was just wondering why when I had the Koffice 2 RC instaleld it would prefer the Krita KDE3 version
<ScottK> If you want KDE4 one, install krita-kde4.
<DaskreeCH> Ah that would probably be it
<DaskreeCH> doing this at 3:00 might have clouded that :)
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<DaskreeCH> Hmm I thik that having the person's name from the install should make an entry in the Kaddressbook but that's probably not a paperkut either
<DaskreeCH> Does the quick access plasmoid in KDE 4.3 RC3 have a tooltip on hover for anyone?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-28
<\sh> markey: happy birthday, old man ;)
<markey> \sh: thanks dude :)
<Riddell> another birthday?  Nightrose really started a trend
<neversfelde> markey: Happy Birthday
<Nightrose> haha - i'm obviously a trendsetter
<Mamarok> neversfelde: I will not asnwer that lumm chap anymore, he plays dumb and dumber
<neversfelde> ScottK: sorry that I couldn't finish the MIR, real life is really hectic these days
<Mamarok> he is such an idiot :(
<neversfelde> Mamarok: one of the trolls^^
<Mamarok> who is op in @kubuntu-de btw?
<Mamarok> sometimes I would love to kick people, really
<neversfelde> Mamarok: me :), I will ask someone for op rights for you
<\sh> ignore is much better ;)
<Mamarok> neversfelde: well, I'm not always there either
<Mamarok> but he is a real prick, ranting in #amarok-de, too
<Mamarok> sometimes
<Mamarok> \sh: yes, I know
<Mamarok> neversfelde: he really is... see what he just wrote...
<Riddell> anyone got logs of this channel from yesterday?  the irclogs.u.c ones are incomplete and I'm trying to find the techbase page wstephenson wanted me to edit
<jussi01> Riddell: this? [15:26:19] <wstephenson> Riddell: adding a "debugging Network Management on kubuntu" section to userbase.kde.org/NetworkManagement would be great
<Riddell> ah hah, userbase, that explains why I couldn't find it
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Riddell: do you not log channels yourself?
<Riddell> no only what irssi keeps in scrollback (24 hours or so)
<jussi01> Riddell: you dont have logging turned on in irssi?
<jussi01> it should leave lovely textfiles in your home dir
<jussi01> I think they are under ~/irclogs or something similar
<Riddell> no I don't
<jussi01> Ahh, ok. might be worth turning on.
<Riddell> it's a sladen
<sladen> Riddell: just checking this was the right IRC channel to send somebody to
<sladen> (this and #ubuntu-motu;  somebody wanting to package  http://www.kontrolpack.com/  which has a K in the name;  see email)
<ScottK> neversfelde: No problem.  Thanks for what you were able to do.
<seele> maco: yeah, but that can be tedious and annoying
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what is an "ircview componen"?
<Riddell> t
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, it's a C++ class for the chat view
<Riddell> isn't that pretty fundamental to an IRC client? :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's "Marker line"?
<JontheEchidna> when you go to another channel, quassel/konvi will  insert a red line at the last line you read
<Riddell> clever
<JontheEchidna> also you can insert them manually, or at least in konversation. Or at least you could, since it's broken :P
<JontheEchidna> LadiesMan217: WHERE IS THE EBAY ITEM 12321235
<JontheEchidna> ;P
<LadiesMan217> :o
<JontheEchidna> (Transformers humor, for those wondering)
<JontheEchidna> arora is getting pretty good feedback... I may have to re-evaluate 0.8: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha3/Kubuntu/Feedback
<JontheEchidna> ooh, reorderable tabs
<JontheEchidna> I wonder why konqueror doesn't have those...
<JontheEchidna> it should be as simple as setting a flag in qtabwidget
<Riddell> does konversation use akonadi?
<JontheEchidna> konversation uses kaddressbook, if that's what you mean
<Riddelll> I just see a tonne of akonadi debugging when I start konversation
<Riddelll> JontheEchidna: what does it use it for?
<JontheEchidna> Riddelll: contacts management, you can pair up IRC people with your address book entries
<JontheEchidna> you can send emails from the right-click menu after you've choosen an addressbook association
<Riddelll> clever
 * JontheEchidna would like arora a lot better if it had automatic tab restoration
<JontheEchidna> currently, to restore the last session you have to dig around in the menus
<JontheEchidna> and know that the feature exists in the first place ;P
<JontheEchidna> Also, the menus are almost completely devoid of icons :(
<Riddell> hmm, karmic buildds stuff broken on i386?
<JontheEchidna> all archs, udev/hal funkiness
<JontheEchidna> seele: btw, I just filed http://code.google.com/p/arora/issues/detail?id=553 if you want to follow it
<JontheEchidna> (hulu and arora)
<vorian> hulu!
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: not all positive feedback. Riddell: slashdot looks ok to me in konq right now
<vorian> i /77
<vorian> pfft
<yuriy> i should try out 0.8 though. anybody doing a backport?
<Riddell> yuriy: try reading yesterday's news
<Riddell> yuriy: I plan to backport it today if I can work out the new backporting scripts
<Riddell> ScottK: in libio-compress-perl how do I know what licence the files in t/ are under?
<OdyX> Tonio_: ping
<JontheEchidna> dpm: The %1 -> %n bug seems quite prevalent: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235225/ And that's just the plural strings that being with %n :(
<nixternal> ScottK: I can do the wireless tools widget, seems easy enough
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<dpm> JontheEchidna: sorry, I was in a call. Thanks for following this up. I'll have a look at it now. The positive side is that the Spanish guys are quite responsive and they fix these things quite quickly
<JontheEchidna> great :)
<JontheEchidna> the list might actually bigger... probably wouldn't hurt to review all plurals
<Riddell> anything for the Kubuntu status report at the canonical desktop team meeting?
<sebas> It has, wheel-click on the tab and drag+drop
<sebas> (re: JontheEchidna, reorderable tabs)
<JontheEchidna> that sure is a funny way to do it
<JontheEchidna> inconsistent with every tab management system, KDE or otherwise
<sebas> At least you can't blame it for not having that feature :)
<JontheEchidna> I suppose :)
 * JontheEchidna goes back to pidgin
<nixternal> ScottK: shouldn't network mangler plasmoid have the features of wireless tools?
<nixternal> ScottK: if not, what parts of wireless tools would need a widget? seems a bit overkill maybe?
<Riddell> amd64 users can try the new network manager from https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: does that include the monolithic client?
<ScottK> nixternal: It doesn't just do wireless, it does bluetooth too.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<Riddell> bug 404930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404930 in gtk-qt-engine "Request for removal (source only)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404930
<Riddell> are we agreed on that? ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: If JontheEchidna says so, I'm sure it's right.
<JontheEchidna> I wish I had a better source for verifying it's unmaintainednesss
<JontheEchidna> but basically after it's trac bug tracker got filled with spam, the original author moved everything to google code, and said that he would not be working on it any more but would accept patches
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you backport the new arora?
<nixternal> ScottK: I cannot find any documentation concerning the apps in wireless-tools and bluetooth
<Riddell> ScottK: I ran the script and I think it did what it was supposed to
<ScottK> nixternal: There is an ITP for the stuff that was added in that upload to be a separate package in Debian. See Debian Bug
<ScottK> 538389
<ScottK> nixternal: Debian Bug
<ScottK> 538389
<ScottK> You get the idea .
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<nixternal> I looklol
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> lol rather
<ScottK> BTW, I like quassel, but I like the paste protection in konversation better.
<JontheEchidna> looks like arora was indeed backported: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arora/0.8.0-0ubuntu2~jaunty1
<ScottK> Yep.  Update just didn't hit the mirror yet.
<ScottK> the/my
<JontheEchidna> btw, next k-d-s upload will restore all of our konversation-for-kde3 default settings (tray on by default, hide away the logs dir, sort nicknames by status)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Notifications on or off by default?
<Riddell> waa, tray! evil!
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: tray icon blinks when nick is highlighted
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: But no notification like in quassel?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it uses an amarok-like osd
<JontheEchidna> same code, I think
<ScottK> OK.  minus points for konversation for non-standard notifcations then.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: fwiw, Quassel has a tray by default too
<Riddell> humbug
<ScottK> One of (for me) quassel's killer features is the view button on the notification when I get highlighted/msg'ed.
<ScottK> Riddell: If agateau knocks out a killer MI implementation then maybe you can get your smaller systray.
 * agateau is hard working on it
 * JontheEchidna chuckles at the latest NM plasma widget's tooltip
<ScottK> agateau: Please make it so I can pick which apps disappear from the systray into MI.  If I can exclude IRC, I'm pretty certain to use it.
<agateau> ScottK: I am not there yet :)
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  Please mark it on TODO then.
 * agateau does
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> agateau, kwwii: word on the streets is dfaure is in Dublin same week we are, up for a KDE dinner?
<agateau> Riddell: sure!
<ScottK> You're going to Dublin?
<Riddell> ScottK: to be sure
<ScottK> What's in Dublin?
 * ScottK lived there for ~half a year a LONG time ago.
<Riddell> the Liffy, Dark Ale and the Canonical Platform Team Sprint
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Guiness brewery tour used to be a lot of fun.
<Riddell> I expect we'll be locked in a hotel for the week
<JontheEchidna> wtf @ bug 405913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405913 in ubuntu "KDE applications' "about KDE" menu element is too big!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405913
<JontheEchidna> crazy screenshots
<Riddell> weirdness.  he doesn't say what widget theme he's using though
 * Nightrose annoys vorian some more about her freenode problem
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: since gtk-qt-engine has a higher version than kcm-gtk, I think this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235338/ is the best we can do
<JontheEchidna> perhaps adding some update-manager magic for dist-upgrades
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that should be fine
<Riddell> I don't think any magic is needed
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> seele: hulu fixed in arora: http://github.com/Arora/arora/commit/ec88a7204e0d92b7894dafb10fdff5b407703950
<ScottK> Arora backport arrived on my mirror ....
<ThePix> Hiya guys Couple bugs to check up on in Karmic. Does anyone have no Friends in the Microblogging plasmoid?
<ThePix> The default number of desktops comes up as one :(
<ThePix> And Flash asks to install Firefox?
<ScottK> ThePix: Please file bugs so we don't forget.
<ThePix> ok
<ThePix> Arora is pretty bad  for all the sites I've tried it on.
<seele> JontheEchidna: yay, but that's not the only issue on my arora list
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-29
<vorian> Nightrose: let me see if we can get some grease on that squeeky wheel
<ScottK> How many simultaneous pbuilder sessions does it take to totally crush my laptop? 3.
<nixternal> heh, that was the same for my main laptop
 * ScottK is trying to get R fixed up for Karmic.
<nixternal> jeesh...every website I sign up to, I must put in my dang birthday...117 emails wishing me a happy birthday
<nixternal> silly UTC webservers
<nixternal> ScottK: heh, I am meeting with Dirk in the next week or so to do some cycling, enjoy a frosty beverage, and share some GPG keys again
<ScottK> nixternal: Cool.  Please ask him to look over our package versions and see if I missed anything important.
<ScottK> nixternal: He was at the last UDS and gave a great presentation.  I met him there.
<nixternal> oh, he is keeping an eye on it, don't worry :)
<nixternal> he lives about 15 miles from me, so we meet up whenever we can
<nixternal> now that we have Christoph Lameter, another Kernel haxor and DD, we tend to try and meet up more often
<dpm> JontheEchidna: hi! re: the %n bugs we were discussing last night, I've tried to collect them all and reported it as bug 406221. I also contacted the Spanish guys to correct them. All translations come from the same translator, and I'm not sure whether he explicitly made the mistake. As all of those are #, kde-format strings, I think perhaps something similar to this -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2009-July/002604.html lead to
<dpm> the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406221 in ubuntu-translations "Translations of variable names need to be corrected in Spanish Kubuntu apps" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406221
<Nightrose> vorian: thx :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: ping
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Translations Love Day | Alpha-3 released | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<Riddell> well, first translations problem, install a language and it only installs the gnome language packs :(
<dpm> ArneGoetje: ^
<Riddell> same on both qt- and gnome-language-selector
<Riddell> LangCache.py:        ("kdelibs-data", "language-pack-kde-"),
<Riddell> that's why, needs updating for KDE 4
<ArneGoetje> dpm: known issue, I'm currently rebuilding language packs
<dpm> Riddell: re: bug 378075 I've talked to mvo and he's having a look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378075 in ddtp-ubuntu "Typos in package summaries" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378075
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: which packages need to be installed in addition to langauge-pack-kde- for every KDE user? And which ones are optional translations, depending on a specific base package to be installed?
<dpm> There might be some work to be done than simply uploading the corrected translations -> "<mvo> dpm: I'm not sure about this particular problem now, it seems that it crashes the apt-xapian-index, so maybe that needs a additional fix. depends on if it accesses the transltions through (python-)apt or directly"
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: needs to be installed for what?
<Riddell> dpm: good luck to him :)
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: for complete translations
<dpm> I didn't experience the problem with the kde language packs though (they are installed and now have been upgraded to the karmic ones), probably because in my Kubuntu Karmic I installed them before the Karmic ones were uploaded.
<ArneGoetje> dpm: the dependencies in the debian/control files are broken. That's why I'm rebuilding the packages.
<dpm> right
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: should be just the language packs, but there's a problem
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: the language-pack-xx-base packages don't contain /usr/share/locale-langpack/xx/entry.desktop
<Riddell> in karmic
<Riddell> which means KDE won't use them
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: in which source packages are these entry.desktop files?
<Riddell> ArneGoetje:  well they come from kde-l10n-xx and should end up in language-pack-kde-xx-base
<Riddell> I don't know how that works, pitti set it up originally and it always just has
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: are those the the desktop_kde-l10n-$LANG.pot templates in the kde-l10n-$LANG packages?
<dpm> I've just asked pitti to com here for a second, maybe he can tell us more
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: is it necessary to install the kde-l10n-$LANG packages in addition to the language-pack-kde- ones?
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: good point, you need kde-l10n-xx for documentation and some other bits (translated sounds for some edu apps etc)
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: no desktop_kde-l10n-xx are a bug I need to get rid of
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: entry.desktop do come from kde-l10n-xx though
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: so, if we install kde-l10n-xx as a dependency of language-pack-kde-xx through language-selector, this problem should be solved, right?
<pitti> hello
<Riddell> cor, it's pitti, nice holiday?
<pitti> Riddell: yes, it was indeed! http://martinpitt.wordpress.com/2009/07/28/back-from-mini-vacation-and-climbing/
<Riddell> pitti: entry.desktop files have disappeared from language-pack-kde-xx-base in karmic, do you know where they might have gone to?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: how were they added in the past?
<pitti> uh, no
<pitti> they were added manually to extra-files/*.tar
<pitti> $ tar tf extra-files/kde-de.tar
<pitti> usr/share/locale-langpack/de/
<pitti> usr/share/locale-langpack/de/entry.desktop
<pitti> seems they are still there at least in langpack-o-matic
<ArneGoetje> pitti: so, they should be in the extra.tar tarball... and the extra.tar tarballs are present in the langauge-packs
<pitti> ArneGoetje: yes, they get merged into *-base
<ArneGoetje> pitti: I'll check that once the current langpack-o-matic run is finished
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> perhaps some code change inadvertedly broke it, but the code is still there in "import" and unchanged since ages
<ArneGoetje> ok, guys, I need to pick up my son from kindergarten... will be back later.
<ArneGoetje> RIddell, pitti: if we add kde-l10n-xx as a dependency to the language-pack-kde-xx ones, the entry.desktop files should also be installed, right?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: if they ship it, sure
<pitti> I don't know whether that would be desired
<RIddell> ArneGoetje: we don't want that, for CDs at least we want to be able to ship language packs without the docs
<RIddell> pitti: seems like a good time to  update those kde-xx.tar in langpack-o-matic
<pitti> ArneGoetje: there is a script extra-files/update-kde-tars which should do that
<ArneGoetje> pitti: will do that later
 * ArneGoetje is off, bbl
<RIddell> update-kde-tars only creates new language-pack-kde-xx, I mean I should grab the latest entry.desktop from kde-l10n-xx which have some updated translations
<pitti> RIddell: I haven't used the script in ages, but I thought you just could wipe extra-files/kde* and run it
<RIddell> pitti: no it's just creates new ones where they don't already exist, so that we can have langpacks that KDE doesn't
<pitti> ah, I see
<RIddell> the new entry.desktop files don't contain any translations
<RIddell> ArneGoetje: I updated the update-kde-tars script and pushed to lp:~jr/langpack-o-matic/kde-tars   please merge
<RIddell> would this be why the entry.desktop files are missing?  "raise Exception, 'Not yet implemented: tarball merging (locale+extra.tar)'"
<Riddell> so working around being unable to install and being unable to select languages, most things seem to be translated
<dpm> sounds like a good start :)
<Riddell> there's a few apps which aren't, s-c-p-k, kpackagekit, some strings in system settings, kickoff and ironically qt-language-selector
<Riddell> I'll look into those
<Riddell> infact the whole of plasma isn't
<Riddell> dpm: where's the long wiki list of templates you've been editing recently?
<dpm> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KdeKarmicModules
<dpm> there seems to be a template in LP for s-c-p-k at least
<dpm> which package do the untranslated strings in system settings come from?
<Riddell> dpm: systemsettings.po
<Riddell> "Overview" and "Help"
<Riddell> let me see what we generate
<Riddell> yep the systemsettings.pot from kdebase-workspace contains those strings
<Riddell> and the kde language packs contain them too
<Riddell> dpm: any idea how they'd get lost?
<dpm> Riddell: no idea, the only thing I can think of is that they would actually come from another package or lib
<dpm> s/would/could
<Riddell> dpm: well do you know if they exist in launchpad?
<dpm> let me have a look
<dpm> Riddell: by a quick search, they don't seem to be there -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/systemsettings/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=overview
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/systemsettings/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Overview
<dpm> I meant https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/systemsettings/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Help
<Riddell> dpm: looks like those strings are new since jaunty
<Riddell> dpm: but launchpad should have imported the new string surely?
<Riddell> who can we drag in here from launchpad to find out why those new strings havn't been imported?
<dpm> Riddell: unfortunately no one, henning and danilo are on holiday and jtv is not around today
<Riddell> fooey
<dpm> but let me see what I can find out
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde is a programming issue, it's not loading the right catalogue, I can look into that
<dpm> can you paste the generated systemsettings.pot somewhere? It'll save me building the package
<dpm> I can then download the template from LP and compare them
<Riddell> dpm:  people.canonical.com/~jr/tmp/systemsettings.pot
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~jr/tmp/systemsettings.pot returns 404 (I've tried p.u.c as well, with the same result)
<Riddell> dpm: ~jriddell
<Riddell> sometimes I forget who I am
<dpm> :-)
<seaLne> the spamers certainly sem to think you are jr@ubuntu.c based on the amount i get from "you"
<Riddell> that's weird, there's no such address
<seaLne> yeah
<JontheEchidna> how goes translations love day?
<JontheEchidna> dpm: cool
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's all broken.  but it should all get fixed
<dpm> JontheEchidna: well, I think Riddell summarised it quite well ;)
<dpm> Where does Computer>Run Command... come from (which app or source pkg)? It's also untranslated on my system
<Riddell> dpm: kickoff, part of plasma from kdebase-workspace I think.  but the whole of plasma (the desktop) is untranslated for me
<Riddell> hum, is translation templates being generated at all?
<Riddell> erk, seems debian-qt-kde.mk doesn't actuall generate translation templates
<Riddell> that would explain why rosetta is behind in its strings
<Riddell> and why plasma is untranslated, that's a new translation domain it's using
<dpm> Riddell: oh, so will this affect a whole load of packages?
<Riddell> yeah, lots of them
<dpm> that might be the problem with systemsettings as well
<Riddell> right, it will be
<Riddell> dpm: damn good thing we did the translations love day, we're not short of things to fix!
<dpm> :)
<JontheEchidna> At least we didn't find this out half a week before release :P
<Riddell> new plasma-widget-networkmanagement in https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa please test!
<Riddell> it's a binary now "knetworkmanager"
 * Riddell pokes JontheEchidna into testing
 * JontheEchidna giggles like the Pillsbury Dough Boy
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, is that the same package from yesterday? I built it locally
<JontheEchidna> seems to work fine for my usecase of a wired DHCP connection
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any encryption on that?
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe you can encrypt wired connections
<Riddell> we had a wiki testing page somewhere for this sort of thing
<Riddell> oh wired, didn't read right
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's a bit boring, but almost always works
<JontheEchidna> btw, I've been seeing multiple langpack bugs for different languages in the vein of bug 406146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406146 in language-pack-kde-ru-base "package language-pack-kde-ru-base 1:9.10+20090725 failed to install/upgrade: попытка перезаписать /usr/share/locale-langpack/ru/LC_MESSAGES/crashesplugin.mo, который уже имеется в пакете language-pack-ru-base" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406146
 * dpm looks at it
<dpm> ArneGoetje: I've commented on the bug, do you think that's a problem with langpack-o-matic?
<dpm> ArneGoetje: ^
<dpm> Does anyone know what the current situation with Arora's translations is? I'm not concerned about getting them imported into Launchpad, but rather about knowing whether the application is translatable
<dpm> I was too quick in asking, I've just found it -> http://code.google.com/p/arora/wiki/Translating
<Riddell> dpm: it's translatable but there's an issue where it's not clever at working out what translation to use so if you use de_AT it won't fall back to de_DE
<Riddell> and I don't think it picks up the KDE locale, only the system one
<dpm> Riddell: I'm looking at it now, it is not using the Catalan translation, either (system locale ca_ES.UTF-8)
<dpm> so I'm guessing it might be the same problem. My locale is ca_ES and the source translation was created as ca.ts
<Riddell> I'm surprised at how bad Qt is with translations really
<JontheEchidna> would Quassel have the same issues? (thinking of Qt only apps)
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should go install langpacks and help test stuff
<dpm> JontheEchidna: I do not know much about qt's translation technology other than people's comment's along the lines of "it's a pain". I've used Qt linguist to translate some apps, though. Quassel is partially translated on my system, but I don't think this is a problem qith qt, rather because of a non-finished translation (I don not know the quassel release schedule)
<Riddell> quassel also seems to use Qt translations which are in /usr/share/kde4/apps/quassel/translations
<Riddell> I don't see one for es though so I don't know how dpm gets it translated
<dpm> I'm using Catalan (language code 'ca', 'ca_ES', 'ca_FR', 'ca_IT' or 'ca_AD' - we're everywhere!)
<dpm> but the quassel_ca.ts translation is also missing, so th translations I see probably come from somewhere else
<dpm> Only the menus are (partially) translated, so I guess that translations are from generic kde or qt menu names or actions
<Riddell> right
<JontheEchidna> so then translation support would also be a big plus for konversation
<JontheEchidna> wow, an l10n bug that's actually an upstream bug: bug 370582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370582 in kde-l10n-ptbr "Invalid symbolic links" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370582
<dpm> JontheEchidna: well, I'm guessing that being a KDE app (or is it extragear atm?) Konversation will have been translated into more languages and using gettext the translation process will be easier (there are more tools available and it can be imported into Launchpad), but in fact quassel is also translatable (only that it has less languages and uses qt, which is not as widely used as gettext and doesn't have the advantages mentioned before)
<JontheEchidna> dpm: Right, it's in extragear and gets official translation support from KDE
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I knew that Quassel was also translatable, but the current state seems a bit lacking
<JontheEchidna> Qt translations in LP would be nice
<dpm> bug 376686 might also have come from upstream, but I haven't found out yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in language-pack-kde-eu "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376686
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: my e-mail is broken today, could you e-mail kubuntu-devel asking for testing and pointing to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManager/0.0%2Bsvn1002781-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1
<Riddell> right, let's work out what's the crack with debian-qt-kde.mk not generating templates
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sure
<JontheEchidna> This search has a few good ones: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kde-l10n
<JontheEchidna> as would searching for kde-i18n, I would assume
<yuriy> Riddell: OT clarification re: oxygen icons in proprietary software - if the application embeds the icon so the user can't replace it (as e.g. .NET likes to do) doesn't that violate the LGPL?
<dpm> Riddell: just to confirm I've compared "your" and Rosetta's systemsettings.pot template and are completely different, so if the package is using debian-qt-kde.mk, that might indeed be the problem
<Riddell> yuriy: my reading of the LGPL 3 section 4 is that is allowed
<Riddell> see the definition of “Minimal Corresponding Source”
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sent, should be out to the list momentarily
<yurchor> No, I'm here, but consulted with my documents :) If it is for me...
<Riddell> yurchor: ?
<Mamarok> Riddell: there's a user in #kubuntu qho want's to talk to a dev about "the ppor state of vpn in Kubuntu"
<Mamarok> poor, my typo
<yuriy> Riddell: but "in a form suitable for the user to recombine or relink the application with a modified version"
<yurchor> Oh, sorry. I just asked in KDE list three weeks ago is KDE licensing for translations allows BSD license translations from Rosetta&
<Riddell> yurchor: yes it does (although licencing of translations is always a bit murky)
<Riddell> yuriy: well hmm, it's confusing my head now somewhat
<Riddell> yuriy: how can you re-link an application anyway?
<dpm> hi jtv :)
<jtv> hi dpm :)
<Riddell> hello jtv
<dpm> jtv can help us if anyone has got questions on Rosetta
<seele> hmm.. better translations in konversation is a pretty attractive feature over quassel
<Riddell> I'm using konversation in japanese now
<yurchor> hi jtv. Can you answer some questions about Ukrainian translation of KDE in Rosetta?
<jtv> yurchor: we'll see.  :)
<jtv> Go ahead?
<ScottK> dpm: My apologies for not helping out with publicizing this effort.  I had intended to, but $WORK got overwhelming.  Thanks for doing it.
<dpm> ScottK, no worries, thanks for letting me know
<dpm> I realise people are busy, that's why I didn't insist
<dpm> well, I poked Riddell a bit, though :)
<yurchor> jtv: As I can see from my side Ukrainian is 100%. Why Karmic translation lacks so many translations?
<jtv> yurchor: what is your side exactly?
<Riddell> yurchor: seems like we have a problem where new translations havn't been generated for karmic
<Riddell> so a lot of strings will be missing
<ScottK> dpm: Sput and EgS are Quassel upstream and are generally here, so you can ask them Quasell translation questions directly.
<yurchor> jtv: I am Ukrainian upstream translator.
<ScottK> yurchor: Welcome to  #kubuntu-devel.  I'm glad you're here to help us try to fix this.
<yurchor> Riddell: As I see that is old (non 4.3) translation for now, right?
<Riddell> yurchor: yeah anything new in 4.3 will be missing
<jtv> yurchor: that's _probably_ not related to Rosetta (though of course it may turn out to be), but one of how packages are handled.
<jtv> s/one/a question/
<dpm> yurchor: as Riddell and jtv mention, this is probably related to a packaging problem we've just detected today -> quite a few POT templates might have not been updated. That's one of the reasons we're here today, to detect and fix those issues
<dpm> and yes, those particular ones are for Karmic - KDE 4.3
<ScottK> NCommander: Now what's the plan for qt4-x11 on armel?
<dpm> (although I don't know whether this affects older versions as well)
<Riddell> this problem didn't affect jaunty
<yurchor> jtv: Well, about Rosetta. I can see every for KDE files every morning (numbers change).
<yurchor> jtv:  Watch people translate some things. Click on nicks but only see 1-3 messages translated. Is this intended?
<jtv> yurchor: ah!
<jtv> yurchor: there are several things that can cause that:
<jtv> 1. Replication lag.  At this scale, we have to use multiple database servers.  One is the master, the others are slaves.
<jtv> When you request a page, normally you talk to a slave which is a read-only copy of the master.
<jtv> When you make changes, you are temporarily switched to the master.
<jtv> Now if _somebody else_ translates something, they will see the change immediately, but you may be talking to a slave that sees a slightly older copy of the database.
<jtv> Shouldn't be more than a few seconds or minutes though, barring exceptional cases.
<jtv> 2. Message sharing and statistics.
<jtv> Jaunty and Karmic share their translations.  So if someone translates a string in Jaunty, most of the statistics for Jaunty are updated immediately—but not the Karmic ones.  We have a bug open for this; we must be careful not to start spending all our time updating stats.  :)
<yurchor> Riddell: Can I ask about KOffice in Jaunty? What is the number of last version?
<jtv> 3. Some statistics at the higher aggregation levels are not computed instantly, for the same reason.
<jtv> So it's possible that the statistics will lag by a day.
<yurchor> jtv: Thanks. That's what I want to know.
 * jtv shuts up :)
<Riddell> yurchor: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice2
<NCommander> ScottK, its the *$#@! lzma issue again
<NCommander> ScottK, we're replacing the build hardware soon, which should help resolve it
 * NCommander knocks on wood
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ I guess my vote is drop lzma on armel for now.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^
<yurchor> jtv: Oh, sorry. But I have so many questions...
<ScottK> NCommander: If we upload qt4-x11 todayish, then it ought to get built before we push 4.3.0.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's what I'd suggest too
<dpm> yurchor: regarding the question on translations licensing, you can find more information here -> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ (I apologise for not having answered that one when you asked in the kde-i18n-doc list)
<jtv> yurchor: no worries, as long as it fits this meeting, I'll try to answer.  If it doesn't, we can take it to another channel.
<yurchor> Riddell: Thus, all those translation in Jaunty (Kspread et al) are from KOffice 1?
<NCommander> ScottK, there's no promise its not going to FTBSF again
<NCommander> I rather fix the underlying cause, but that's my 2c
<ScottK> NCommander: Well I'd settle for getting to build at least once in the meantime.
<yurchor> dpm: Yes. That was my first stop. But is it legaly make BSD->GPL->BSD transition?
<NCommander> ScottK, well, the build of the timeout resolved the actual compilation issue, so dropping lzma compression in theory should work
<bittin> Hello you need any more help with the Love?
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know the knobs to turn to make lzma go away for armel?
 * ScottK hasn't looked into it.
<bittin> i can translate enlgish to swedish if needed
<Riddell> ScottK: it's just a variable in the debian/rules I think, it just needs the weird syntax for  if (arch!=arm) working out
<Riddell> bittin: what are you running as a distro?
<bittin> Riddell: Debian at the moment
<bittin> but my grand parents is using Kubuntu
<dpm> yurchor: I'm not sure about this one, I'm not an expert in licensing. If the question is not answered in the link I sent you, may I ask you to come to the #launchpad channel and ask there?
<JontheEchidna> The new kcm-gtk config module could use some love, if anyone's up to translating: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kcm-gtk/
<JontheEchidna> (I'm upstream, so just run any l10n bugs by me)
<Riddell> yurchor: anything added through rosetta is BSD, but KDE translations generally follow the licence of the apps they come from which is usually GPL so the combined result will be GPL
<bittin> iam up for it should just remember my launchpad password
<dpm> JontheEchidna: cool, expect some Catalan translations flowing in soon. I'll also let Ubuntu translators know about this.
<bittin> are there any Launchpad admins here?
<Riddell> jtv: the list of priority translation domains to appear the the top of the translation list (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+lang/sco) is still woefully out of date, how do we fix that?
<bittin> as i dont remember what email iam registred with
<yurchor> jtv: One more question: can Rosetta administration somehow make the number of administrators in some teams (at least Ukrainian) reasonable? Because now I think that the rule: "I am user, so I am administrator" is somehow redundant...
<JontheEchidna> dpm: great, it's accessible via system settings, in the appearance section
<Riddell> bittin: maybe you can search for yourself on launchpad.net/people ?
<jtv> Riddell: any member of the utc team can edit those templates to change the priorities.
<bittin> Riddell: yes thx =)
<Riddell> jtv: utc?
<bittin> Email:   Log in for email information.
<bittin> :(
<Riddell> bittin: what's the username?
<bittin> bittin
<dpm> Riddell: we (the Ubuntu people) are planning to do that (reorganising the priority of templates), but we haven't started yet UTC = ubuntu-translations-coordinators team
<jtv> yurchor: that's a typical "growing pain" in the life of a translation team...  I hope we're getting away from people joining the teams just because they (want to) translate.  But this is ultimately a matter of organization in the Ubuntu translation community.  I don't see a technical fix.
<jtv> Riddell: Ubuntu Translations Coordinator
<jtv> Riddell: the owners of the Ubuntu translation group.
<Riddell> bittin: "EMail: No public address provided" but I sent you a test e-mail through the launchpad contact page
<bittin> ok
<Riddell> dpm: can we start on that today?  it's pretty important, rosetta is currently telling people to translate non-existant KDE 3 bits
<bittin> i think its on a mail account i dont use anymore
<bittin> that are gone tough :(
<bittin> can i do a new launchpad account and some moves over my old stuff
<bittin> and deletes it
<Riddell> bittin: I think that's possible, you'd need to ask on #launchpad
<bittin> ok
<bittin> will do that
<JontheEchidna> dpm: if you could get the word out, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess/+pots/plasma-applet-quickaccess is also a third-party applet with no official KDE support, so getting good Ubuntu translations would be super
<yurchor> JontheEchidna: Some time ago I've send David Sansome Ukrainian translation for this gtk-qt kcm. Can it be imported from SVN?
<ryanakca> bittin: Yes, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/826/+login
<JontheEchidna> yurchor: aah, good point. I have changed some of the strings from what they were in gtk-qt, but a lot of them should be unchanged
<JontheEchidna> yurchor: I don't know how to do that, though, so any help would be great
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should start shipping the template with the source now
<dpm_> Riddell: we're talking of two different things here 1) reorganising the priority of templates (it will take some time, but we can change the priority of some of them straight away, if necessary) 2) Disabling obsolete KDE templates - I'd like to do this straight away whenever I see one, that's why the wiki page with the templates is for. Which particular KDE 3 apps have you see which might need disabling in Rosetta?
<Riddell> dpm_: kdesktop and kicker are the obvious ones
<bittin> did a new launchpad account as bittin1
<bittin> and merged it
<JontheEchidna> yurchor: would the best solution to be to load up the template in lokalize or something and then copy/paste translations?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the .pot template gets magically generated during build
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ah, right. Messages.sh
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you should be able to do some clever merge with the old gtk-qt-engine translation files to get the strings that are still valid though
<Riddell> maybe dpm_ knows how
<bittin> iam translating atm =)
<yurchor> JontheEchidna: they are there: http://gtk-qt-engine.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/gtk-qt-engine/po/  For merging I prefer msmerge-based scripts
 * Riddell considers deleting /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk and wonders how to find all the packages using it
<JontheEchidna> yurchor: thanks
<bittin> something more i can translate to swedish?
<Riddell> bittin: did you do plasma-applet-quickaccess?  JontheEchidna was asking for that too
<bittin> nope
<bittin> i missed that link
<JontheEchidna> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess/+pots/plasma-applet-quickaccess/sv/+translate
<bittin> will do it now
<dpm_> Riddell: ok, kicker and kdesktop disabled from Jaunty translations (they had already been disabled from karmic). They should no longer appear as translatable nor be exported in language packs.
<dpm_> The reason they were still there is because we've started working on the list of templates to disable/rename/move for Karmic -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KdeKarmicModules#TODO%20items
<dpm_> There is the same list for Jaunty https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KdeJauntyModules, but as I say we started with Karmic first
<dpm_> That's what we've been talking for the last weeks in kubuntu-devel@
<yurchor> JontheEchidna: I can translate the rest of the strings (not that much anyway), but I don't like Rosetta. Can you announce the release in kde-i18n-doc?
<JontheEchidna> yurchor: sure, I'll msmerge the po's, do another point release, then announce
<JontheEchidna> perhaps this tool should go upstream eventually
<JontheEchidna> maybe extragear at least
<dpm_> JontheEchidna: if you then make the announcement, send it to ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com as well once strings are frozen
<dpm_> but as I said, I can also tell translators now
<JontheEchidna> I think I could freeze strings now, now that I have that QtCurve notification in
<yurchor> JontheEchidna: Great, it will be nice to see it in SVN (or git) ;)
<bittin> done some more on plasma-widget-quickaccess now
<bittin> can you spam me with things that needs swedish in Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> yurchor: a shame that gtk-qt-engine isn't maintained anymore :( But at least the config module lives on
<JontheEchidna> nice @ arora using the kde file dialog
<yurchor> One more question: this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KdeKarmicModules announces some pots as "Not present upstream". I think there are some mistakes in this definition, right?
<yurchor> I mean that all those are playground applications which definitely have an upstream translations.
<dpm_> yurchor: these are the templates we need to fix. They are stale templates probably left from the transition from KDE 3 to KDE 4. What that means is that those templates are in Launchpad, but the upstream kde4 tree does no longer have them, so we have to remove them from Launchpad
<yurchor> dpm_: Upstream has them (at least in translation sense). That is a mistake.
<dpm_> yurchor: what do you think of a new note along the lines of "Not present in upstream's SVN for KDE4.3"? any other suggestions welcome
<yurchor> dpm_: Karmic has kdelibs4 (KDE3). That implies you want to support KDE 3. So removing or ignoring upstream translation will be unreasonable. On the other hand, I can run e.g. kpovmodeller on Mandriva KDE 4. This list have to be revised to not mislead the translators.
<ScottK> Riddell: Any objection to usb-creator-kde on the CD?
<yurchor> dpm_: In KDE 4.3 you cannot find many extragear or playground applications, but the can be cmopiled and used with translations from upstream.
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh is it working?
<ScottK> Riddell: I haven't tried it myself, but I assume so.
<ScottK> rgreening: It's working, right?
<rgreening> ScottK: yep
<rgreening> of course, I programmed it :)
<Riddell> it's not going to be on the ubuntu desktop CD for space reasons so we might need to check docs or whatever are in order
 * rgreening ducks
<rgreening> it's small
<Riddell> right, we want it on
<rgreening> It needs testing. HAL has some bugs. Translations should b e checked to see if they work or if the code needs tweaking to use the po's from the gtk ver
<rgreening> but it works...
<rgreening> we've already had some fixes come it and added
<ScottK> Riddell: evand is going to put it and the windows one on the netbook image outside the squashfs, so we don't need to seed it directly for netbook.
<rgreening> yay :P
<dpm_> yurchor: the packages in that list are no longer in our main repository, which means that they will not be translatable in Launchpad. Disabling their translations in Launchpad will simply mean that they will be shipped with 1:1 upstream translations, the only difference will be that Ubuntu translators will not be able to translate them through Launchpad. Only those packages present in 'main' and 'restricted' are offered for translation in Launchpad f
<dpm_> or K/Ubuntu
<Riddell> who knows Make/bash?  why doesn't this work?  http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/makefile
<dpm_> we're not removing upstream translations when disabling templates from Launchpad
<yurchor> dpm_: not removing but, I think, not updating, right?
<dpm_> yurchor: what do you mean, not updating?
<bittin> i have translated a little bunch now
<bittin> for karmic
<ScottK> bittin: Thank you.
<ScottK> What's the package name for our network widget thing now?
<Riddell> ScottK: plasma-widget-networkmanagement and the binary is knetworkmanager (if installing from ~jr PPA)
<yurchor> dpm_: For example, let xxx package was in KDE 3, but not completely translated. Now it's in KDE 4 playground (or maybe extragear) fully translated, but not in Rosetta. That's what I mean.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is it in Universe on purpose?
<bittin> now iam pretty much done with what i founded =)
<ScottK> plasma-widget-networkmanagement | 0.1~svn980510-0ubuntu1 | karmic/universe | source, amd64, i386
<Riddell> ScottK: no, shouldn't be
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  'tis.
<yurchor> dpm_: As an example, kaudiocreator.
<dpm_> yurchor: oh, I understand what you mean now. Well, it depends: if the KDE4 package is in playground and in our 'main' repository, it will be in Rosetta. The important thing is that it is in main, it doesn't matter where the upstream location is
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you please rescore r-base.  Getting it built sooner rather than later will avoid some other failures.
<dpm_> yurchor: in the particular case of kaudiocreator, I put it in the list of packages to investigate, rather than to disable (I'm just going through that list) -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KdeKarmicModules#TODO%20items
<NCommander> ScottK, done
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<yurchor> dpm_: well, how about _qt packages (there's also kcachgrind_qt in kdesdk)? They are all in Mandriva packages and default KDE packages.
<yurchor> dpm_: kcachegrind_qt, sorry
<dpm> yurchor: what's the exact problem with the _qt packages? (sorry, I do not follow KDE development very closely, that's why I ask)
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: about the update-kde-tars script for langpack-o-matic... where does the kde-zhhk.tar come from?
<yurchor> dpm: It is not a problem. All this packages comes from the programs which can be compiled without KDE. Maybe it is worth to keep the separated?
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: from kde-l10n-zhhk, I wasn't sure where put it
<Riddell> and I presume we don't have language packs for that, so I just left it there to remind us incase one day we did
<yurchor> dpm: "them separated", sorry
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: ok... zhhk should go into zh-hant
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: let me do that then
<Riddell> yurchor: we don't compile kcachegrind-qt so it's not really an issue for us
<JontheEchidna> kcm-gtk all msgmerge'd, testbuilding
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: did you still update kde-zh.tar ?
<dpm> yurchor: maybe you can help me with a question I've got -> why are the desktop_<package>.po files in the stable branch but not in the tagged branches? I.e. I can see the desktop file at http://websvn.kde.org/branches/stable/l10n-kde4/ca/messages/kdeadmin/, but not at http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.2.98/kde-l10n/ca/messages/kdeadmin/
<yurchor> Riddell: Kcachegrind is not in Ubuntu repos, right?
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: was about to ask what's in language-pack-kde-zh now?
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: it seems to just have overlapping files with zh-hans and zh-hant
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: for karmic, this will be a dummy package (not uploaded yet), which depends on the zh-hans and zh-hant packages
<yurchor> dpm: all desktop_ files are just for merging by scripty (KDE script) with .desktop files. As such .mo from them are useless.
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: ok so I can just rm kde-zh.tar
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: kde-zh.tar is used for older releases up to Jaunty
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: when we rebuild base packages, we will need that one.
<Riddell> hmm, right
<yurchor> dpm: in tag they all are merged.
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: zhhk should therefor also go into kde-zh.tar. langpack-o-matic is smart enough to either pick kde-zh.tar or kde-zh-hans.tar/kde-zh-hant.tar, depending on which release you are building for.
<dpm> yurchor: they are merged with which template? In which PO file are the .desktop translations, then?
<Riddelll> jtv, dpm: I've uploaded a fixed pkg-kde-tools so KDE packages uploaded now will have .pots generated again, shall I rebuild all the KDE packages in main and expect rosetta to pick up all the new strings ok?
<ScottK> Riddelll: We're going to upload 4.3.0 in just a few days, can't all the packages wait for that?
<jtv> Riddelll: aiui when Soyuz rebuilds the packages, it also feeds the tarballs with the translation files into Rosetta.  And when that happens, yes, the new strings are picked up.
<dpm> Riddelll: I would expect so. The new packages will build updated templates and they should be auto-approved to go into Rosetta once uploaded
 * jtv is a complete n00b on what happens in Soyuz otherwise
<Riddelll> ScottK: that's a good week away, I'd rather get this out the way
<ScottK> Riddelll: OK.
<yurchor> dpm: with no tepmlate. They merged with all .desktop lines like Comment [uk]:"la-la-la" GenericNme [uk]: "blah-blah". If I yesterday translate something in desktop_blah-blah.po, tomorrow scripty add corresponding line to blah-blah.desktop (it is a generak picture). No PO at all
<yurchor> dpm: The next day scripty extracts new strings from .desktop files by developers, moves them into POT and merge with my PO, that I have to translate.
<dpm> yurchor: so when creating a tagged version the desktop_*.po files are removed from the /tags tree and their translations are put back in the .desktop files in the code?
<yurchor> dpm: Yes you're absolutely right. They are already there (scripty cares about this). So desktop_blah_blah.po files are useless without scripty.
<Riddell> this console-not-accepting-input bug is super annoying
<dpm> yurchor: thanks for the info
 * jtv is about to leave
<jtv> any other LP Translations questions?
<dpm> jtv: I haven't got any other burning questions for now. Thanks a lot for having been here!
<jtv> dpm: no worries at all, bona nit!
<dpm> bona nit :)
<yurchor> All of the questions about blocking PO from unintended editing must be reviewed by the corresponding translation team only, right? Is there any way to ask translation teams not to translate upstream translated things?
<dpm> yurchor: this varies from team to team. There are teams which either have members who are part of upstream already or which explicitly do not touch upstream strings. There is currently no technical way of blocking upstream strings at the moment. Instead, it's more a social thing. You can always contact particular teams through this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/Teams or through this -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/
<dpm> ubuntu-translators (in case they've not yet put their contact information in the wiki page)
<JontheEchidna> could I get a Main sponsor for bug 406471?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406471 in kcm-gtk "New upstream release (kcm-gtk 0.5.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406471
<JontheEchidna> oh noes, riddell isn't hee
<JontheEchidna> *here
<dpm> yurchor: I've also started this page to raise awareness on the existence of upstream KDE here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE, with a short overview on how the translation process works there
<yurchor> dpm: That's good, thank you, but can you ask Ukrainian team leaders to read this pages and subscribe to your mailing list? Reading this list I see that not more than 10 team leaders answering your questions or discuss things. I tell some Ukrainian team members about it but they seem to think that anarchy is the best ruleset...
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: pushed to lp:~jr/langpack-o-matic/kde-tars
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye aye
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please fix that up.  I don't care to learn about lzma details today.
<ScottK> IIRC there was also mail to kubuntu-devel about a patch problem.
<apachelogger> aint saw no mail
<ScottK> Maybe JontheEchidna has some Qt4 patches he's cherrypicked for us too maybe.
<Riddell> arora had one they wanted
<Riddell> http://code.google.com/p/arora/issues/detail?id=530
<ScottK> apachelogger: You sent it to the list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-July/003055.html
<apachelogger> ah, that one :D
<apachelogger> I thought it was already fixed :P
<apachelogger> clearly kubuntu is moving slower without me ;-)
<dpm> yurchor: I'll contact them and put you on CC, does that sound good? About joining the ubuntu-translators list, we've been talking of making it a requirement for being a team coordinator. We've been discussing some of this here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/PoliciesBrainstorming , but you have to realise that it will take time, since until now there wasn't a general coordination of the K/Ubuntu translations community
<Riddell> that patch is needed, else you need to patch a load of phonon stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: read the mail :P
<dpm> yurchor: and is there anything you'd like me to add to the upstream page I was showing you?
<apachelogger> the patch duplicates what is already there
<apachelogger> also see comment in the patch
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> ScottK, NCommander: what exactly will dpkg --print-architecture spit out on armel?
<apachelogger> armel?
<NCommander> apachelogger, yeah
<NCommander> apachelogger, if it doesn't, thats a bug
<apachelogger> well, ain't got no armel to test :P
<ScottK> NCommander: You see my powerpc fun?
<NCommander> ScottK, which powerpc fun?
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dc-qt/0.2.0.alpha-4ubuntu2/+build/1139325/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-powerpc.dc-qt_0.2.0.alpha-4ubuntu2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Riddell> apachelogger: ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH),armel) ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't it DEB_ARCH?
<apachelogger> also, ifneq
<NCommander> The installation of a 2.6 kernel _could_ ask you to install a new libc
<NCommander> first, this is NOT a bug, and should *NOT* be reported. In that case,
<NCommander> please add lenny sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list and run:
<NCommander> O___o;
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> now that IS a bug :-/
<apachelogger> there is also deb_build_arch
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> that would be best I suppose?
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno I just copy  and paste from qt3 :)
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  Over to you then.
<JontheEchidna> yurchor, dpm: did you have an email like the following in mind? http://paste.ubuntu.com/236040/ It feels awkward just going off and asking for translations like that
<NCommander> ScottK, lovely
<NCommander> absolutely ****ing lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, well lets use host then :D
 * apachelogger tests
<NCommander> Just because the powerpc buildds can't running hardy
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: looks good to me
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: are you able to look into why the tars don't get used?
<Riddell> qt3 is only 17MB, those were the easy days
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: currently the extra.tar file goes into language-pack-xx-base, not into language-pack-kde-xx-base
<yurchor> dpm: Yes, it will be nice. But it will be better to have person that coordinates Kubuntu-translation efforts. I make an announcement in the main Ukrainian linux-translation site (linux.org.ua). But there noone wants to coordinate. :(
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: what is supposed to happen with the tars?
<yurchor> dpm: hmm, and maybe kde-i18n-doc subscription is not of high importance. Believe me, it contains no news for Kubuntu translators.
<ScottK> NCommander: For motivation - fixing that chroot problem will help boost1.35 die.
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: well they should be included somehow, in language-pack-xx-base is fine but e.g. current language-pack-fr-base doesn't include it
<dpm> yurchor: no, no, I meant the ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com, not the kde-i18n-doc one
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: the onmes, I just generated in langpack-o-matic (next upload), do contain them.
<NCommander> ScottK, its not something I can wave a magic wand and fix
<NCommander> ScottK, take a look at the error
<NCommander> the kernel used by dapper has gotten too old to host a karmic chroot
<Riddell> only 40 KDE source packages in main
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  So either something gets fixed or we drop the port.
<yurchor> dpm: Sorry, I've told about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mind sponsoring bug 406471?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406471 in kcm-gtk "New upstream release (kcm-gtk 0.5.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406471
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: oh?  do we know what got fixed?
<dpm> yurchor: oh, I see :)
<NCommander> ScottK, basically what happened is glibc was broken on powerpc due to the texlive fun
<NCommander> THat managed to build
<NCommander> and now rehose the chroots \o/
<ScottK> I have multiple instances of the failure.  quantlib-swig too.
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: oh, sorry... you are right... the extra.tar tarball misses the KDE stuff... orz
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: which could be down to "raise Exception, 'Not yet implemented: tarball merging (locale+extra.tar)'"  although I don't think that code has changed, maybe thing else has?
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: I didn't touch anything regarding the extra.tar handling in langpack-o-matic...
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: no but something must have changed to break it
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: so, the kde tars should be merged into the extra.tars, right?
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell, NCommander: up it goes
<ScottK> \o/
<dpm> JontheEchidna: the e-mail looks good to me. Don't worry about asking for translations - you have to have in mind that translators love doing them (well, at least seeing the app being translated as a result) and appreciate announcements on string freezes. The only potential issue I see is that having two places for accepting translations (directly through patches or through Rosetta) might put you in a position to have to mediate between translators if
<dpm> you get two different translations for a given language (i.e. from two -or more- sets of people). In my experience it is best to have just one or at least a recommended way of accepting translations rather than being too flexible. But that's theory, so I'd say go along with the announcement and we'll see how it goes.
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: yes
<apachelogger> oh dear loard in heaven qmake is making me shiver
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: ok, I will see if I can get it to work.
<apachelogger> oh, that is also good ... software which is _apprently_ gpl2 but doesn't contain any license/coyright header whatsoever, nor a copy, nor any other kind of indication \o/
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ping
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: but not now... I need to sleep, It's 01:00 here.
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: sleep well
<apachelogger> ArneGoetje: nini
<dpm> ArneGoetje: sleep well, thanks a lot for your help!
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have some packaging minion at hand?
<ArneGoetje> dpm: np, that's my job. ;)
<ArneGoetje> dpm: (helping, not sleeping) he he
<dpm> ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not that I know of.
 * ScottK thinks they pheared the translations work and fled.
 * Riddell spots stable/4.3.0/src/
<ArneGoetje> dpm: I spotted some KDE templates in the Needs Review import queue in Rosetta. Can you take a look at them and figure out what to do with them? I think they may have moved source packages or changed names...
<dpm> I'll do
<ArneGoetje> dpm: thanks :)
<dpm> np
 * dpm needs to have a break bbl
<ScottK> Note to everyone: koffice2 packaging is in bzr.  Please use it.
<Riddell> ScottK: where?
<ScottK> Riddell: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu
<Riddell> world uploaded to use new pkg-kde-tools
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm about to do a new ktorrent upload (assuming it builds).  Is include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<ScottK> ... still what I want?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes, along with debhelper.mk from cdbs
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Right.  Got that.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if I just forgot the debhelper.mk in the ones I just uploaded
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> why yes, I did
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, tsimpson, vorian
<apachelogger> that is so out of date
<apachelogger> kubotu: ninjas
<kubotu> {apachelogger OR hsitter}, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<apachelogger> also out of date
<apachelogger> we are like suse :P
<nixternal> what?
<JontheEchidna> heh
<nixternal> I can't find the damn batcave :p
<apachelogger> all borked
<apachelogger> I shall revise the whole process
<apachelogger> with more unicorns, more ninja apes from novell and a MS contributors agreement \o/
 * apachelogger leaves for coffee
<JontheEchidna> because you are the goddamn batpachelogger
<ralf_j> Hi everyone! I read today is a good day to report translation problems in Kubuntu?
<dpm> ralf_j: sure!
<nixternal> re-setting up kontact/kmail...let us see how this goes
<ralf_j> dpm: So, I just post them here? What information do you need? or do you test specific applications and/or parts of them?
<ralf_j> argh, I have to leave for 10-20 minutes... see you later
<dpm> ralf_j: well, it depends on the problem you have. Just try to describe it
<ScottK> Riddell: Another plus for arora for your list is gmail doesn't whine about it not being a fully supported browser.
<nixternal> if you use the webkit plugin for konqueror it doesn't whine either :p
<Riddell> ScottK: yes that's a big plus
<seele> why is there such a rush to make aurora the default browser? what happens if konqueror gets fixed in 4.3? do we switch default browsers *again*?
<nixternal> seele: you mean 4.4?
<seele> nixternal: yer, yes.. 4.4
<Riddell> because I want to use gmail and slashdot now.  konqueror + webkit is probably the long term way but that's a year off
<ScottK> seele: Personally I'd rather not switch, but I can see benifits.
<seele> and why aren't we using firefox? becuase we want to get rid of gtk?
<ScottK> Yes and not so great integration with our chosed DE.
<ScottK> chosed/chosen
<ralf_j> dpm: I am using Kubuntu 9.04, German version, and when I open system settings, the taskbar and the window title say "System settings" instead of "Systemeinstellungen" (it uses the correct string in the menu)
<Riddell> ralf_j: does that happen for other apps?
<ralf_j> in case that is important, I added the custom repo http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu to get KDE 4.2.4
<seele> ScottK: what's the latest arora? 0.8.0?
<ralf_j> Riddell: actually I don't know of any other app whose title is translated
<ScottK> seele: Yes.
<ralf_j> most of them have their name in the taskbar, like Gwenview, Dolphin, Kopete
<ScottK> seele: It's in Jaunty backports.
<seele> yeah, i have it installed
<seele> there's weird spacing in the menus and the Help menu doesnt have the KDE items
<Riddell> if that's the worst of problems we're doing ok :)
<seele> hmm.. weird spacing between the location bar and extra lines in the tabs
<seele> yes, let's ship something that looks unfinished :P
<jjesse> seele: don't we do that already?
<seele> is the flash player problem fixed in .8 or svn?
<Riddell> svn (git)
<ralf_j> Riddell: Things indeed got much better since I switched to KDE4 - in the beginning, it was just horrible
<ralf_j> Riddell: The most annoying currently is amarok where "Tracks" is translated with "<Stücke" - someone obviously accidently added a "<" there
<ralf_j> that might be caused by me using latest amarok SVN, but I think I had it in the pakaged one, too
<ralf_j> and besides I hardly notice English strings because while german is my mother tongue, I can read English quite well :D but systems ettings has some more wrong strings, I can try to list a few of them
<ScottK> seele: The oddest think I find is clicking on the left side to close a tab and in the right to open one.
<ScottK> Both Firefox and Konqueror have closing on the right.
<dpm> ralf_j: I can reproduce it on Karmic as well (System Settings is untranslated)
<ralf_j> dpm: aother system settings issue is the module "Add and remove software" which title is untranslated here
<ralf_j> And kdesudo just asked me for a password (when opening the KDM config module), with the text saying that some ap and which needed admin priviledges was in English as well
<ralf_j> I'm heading off, have a good night everyone!
<seele> ScottK: i think it is a configurable option in both firefox and konq
<ScottK> seele: If it's present or not, yes, but not which side it's on.
<seele> oh wait, the button location
<ScottK> Yes.
<seele> i thought you meant right as in allll the way on the right side of the screen. not the right side of the tab
<seele> i wonder if the arora developer is a mac user ;)
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I did mean all the way on the right (as that's where the new tab thing is).
<ScottK> Even though FF has it on the tab and that's the Konq default, I still want to go to the right to close stuff.
<ScottK> stuff/tabs
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 377220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377220 in kubuntu-default-settings "Brown splash for openoffice in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377220
<apachelogger> should I bounce back?
<apachelogger> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ap-pkg-alternatives.html
<apachelogger> When several packages all provide different versions of the same program or file it is useful to have the system select a default, but to allow the system administrator to change it and have their decisions respected.
<apachelogger> one ought to be able to have kubuntu and ubuntu installed but have ubuntu the default in which case one would not want the divert
<apachelogger> so one would expect to be able to alternate the image to fit the main desktop, i.e. ubuntu
<ScottK> OK.  update-alternatives is not particularly user friendly.  Do we give users a knob to turn to pick?
<dpm> I've checked on the i18n issue ralf_j was mentioning, and I can only think of the app using the wrong translation domain. The string is present in the catalog, and in the compiled file when doing a msgunfmt /usr/share/locale-langpack/ca/LC_MESSAGES/systemsettings.mo
<seele> ;eople are complaining about the color of the open office splash?
 * seele didnt even realised we pick that and thought it just changed on its own
<apachelogger> ScottK: kalternatives ... anyway, I am more thinking of the technical sensibility... no matter whether it is usable, it just should be possible :D
<ScottK> It should be possible.
<ScottK> OTOH, leave it brown and tell people to make KOffice better if they want blue would be another approach.
<apachelogger> that said, we should get some minions to push koffice along
<apachelogger> at least bug triagewise
<dpm> so ladies and gentlemen, I now have to call it a day. Thank you very much for your help on the Kubuntu Translations Day!
<dpm> There is still a lot to do, but I think we're on the way to make translations rock.
<JontheEchidna> ^We should do this more often
<dpm> good night everyone
<dpm> sure :)
<KhaoticMind> hey apachelooger, I'm trying to work on bug 290304. I've senet an email to you about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290304 in skim "Skim has no KMenu icon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290304
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: are you sure you want to, skim is going to disappear + what you need to change got nothing to do with kde 4 :D
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: anyway, what you need to do is patch the buildsystem to install the icon to hicolor rather than crystalsvg (since hicolor is the freedesktop fallback for everything and the universe, so every desktop, that includes KDE 4, will eventually come to use icons there, unless it can find the icon file in the configured icon themes)
<KhaoticMind> apachelogger: yeah, is it really going away?
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: midtermish... since KDE 3 is going to go away at some point, all the apps using it are as well
<KhaoticMind> I see, I've found an irclog of you and other guy that tried fixing it last year and you mentioned that.
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: you could give fixing it a try, you'll certainly come to understand why autotools (the buildsystem used in KDE 3 and GNOME) equals hell and why you shouldn't use it without very good reasons :D
<KhaoticMind> I THINK I already fixed it (changing paths),I've also fixed the build, that was not working
<KhaoticMind> lol :)
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: in this case, create a debdiff (debdiff OLD_DSC_FILE NEW_DSC_FILE > debiff)
<apachelogger> then attach that debdiff file to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperGuide/Sponsorship for an indepth description of the ubuntu sponsoring process
<KhaoticMind> apachelogger: okkie. I'll just have to figure out how to do the debdiff. I've to write a entry in debian/changelog before I get any difference showing up on teh .dsc, right?
<ScottK> yes
<KhaoticMind> w/in 1
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: well, you have to do that before you get a new dsc file
<apachelogger> otherwise dpkg-buildpackage is overwriting the old dsc
<apachelogger> anyway
<KhaoticMind> apachelogger: I see. Will try it when get home
<apachelogger> KhaoticMind: there is a pretty cool package called 'devscripts' which comes with a lot of fancy tools for packaging
<apachelogger> among them is dch
<apachelogger> which will assist you in editing the debian changelog
<apachelogger> e.g. dch -i will increment the ubuntu revision and open an editor so you can make an entry
<apachelogger> oh my, I gotta go :)
<apachelogger> cyas
<asier> hi, i don't know if someone has say something about, but the basque translation is broken
<asier> it seems that it comes from a kde problem.
<asier> How can i compile all the po files from the kde respository?
<asier> just to test the translation
<JontheEchidna> asier: yeah, we were thinking it was a kde problem here too. let me see if I can find the bug reports in a minute
<asier> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-eu/+bug/376686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in language-pack-kde-eu "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah
<JontheEchidna> the kde-l10n-eu package should has all the upstream .po files, if I'm not mistaken
<micmord> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/236118/ dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn1002781-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<asier> Can the original kde translation files be imported again from kde to launchpad?
<JontheEchidna> asier: if they have changed, they are imported again each time the kde-l10n-* packages have uploaded
<JontheEchidna> *are uploaded
<Riddell> micmord: fooy, thanks, I'll fix that
<Riddell> asier: you can compile the KDE ones to see if they have the same problem, apt-get source kde-l10n-eu; cd kde-l10n-eu-<tab>; debuild; and install the .deb it makes
<Riddell> seele: the OO splash is an ubuntu customisation (so blame kwwii :)  but it can't easily be changed for kubuntu vs ubuntu desktop
<asier> Ridell: I'll try
<asier> Ridell: In the package i've downloaded the trasnlation
<asier> Ridell: is wrong. It seems that the user Zopov has inported the bulgarian translations into the basque ones. So can those changes be reverted?
<asier> Ridell: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+lang/eu/+index?start=150&batch=75
<ScottK> dpm-afk would be the one to ask I think.
 * ScottK just finished evangelizing the owner of the local Subway restaraunt.
<ScottK> Another Kubuntu Live CD going home with a potential convert.
<ScottK> Somebody upload something.  There are buildd's that aren't building KDE stuff.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: we could do that if you sponsor bug 406471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406471 in kcm-gtk "New upstream release (kcm-gtk 0.5.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406471
<ScottK> Heh.
 * ScottK looks
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<claydoh> dangit I finally get a decent wifi card for this laptop, have to take it apart to route the antennas
<claydoh> then install karmic alpha, so far so nice :)
<claydoh> update that, and boom the new kernel seems to not like my laptop :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you want to provide a transitional package from gtk-qt-engine?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Due to versioning differences we can't, unfortunately
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you talk to the Debian people about getting this into Debian?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't, though I supose I should
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.  You should.  I adjusted maintainer slightly and am uploading now.
<ScottK> Gone
<JontheEchidna> Here I am boilerplate closing the first bugs I reported (gtk-qt-engine)
<JontheEchidna> I reported like, a dozen of those
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-30
<lex79> I uploaded plasma-runner-amarok in revu
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6474
<JontheEchidna> lex79: the packaging looks perfect to me, but I need to wait a bit to testbuild
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks, don't worry we have time :)
<a|wen> lex79: looks good so far ... i have one lintian compaint though: "plasma-runner-amarok: old-fsf-address-in-copyright-file"
<Riddell> a|wen: if that's what upstream uses then I think best to follow them
<lex79> a|wen: thanks, what mean old fsf address?
<Riddell> FSF moves its postal address occationally
<Riddell> which used to mean a mass update of file headers every couple of years, until it switched to using URLs
<lex79> ok
<a|wen> it doesn't look like upstream uses a postal address
<lex79> Riddell: btw, new tarballs :)
<Riddell> lex79: oh really?
<lex79> Riddell: yes :(
<a|wen> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236240/
<lex79> a|wen: ok now I understand :) I'll fix
<a|wen> lex79: perfect! ... "lintian -iI *.deb" is your friend :)
<lex79> I take notes :)
<lex79> thanks
<neversfelde|web> oh, tarballs?
<neversfelde|web> I will be back home tomorrow and then I can help
<neversfelde|web> well, if you are not ready then :)
<neversfelde|web> ninjas gooooo
<lex79> neversfelde|web: o/
<a|wen> lex79: apart from that it looks and builds fine; can't test it though, as I'm not yet on karmic ... but if JontheEchidna is satisfied, I'd say go after the change :)
<lex79> perfect :P
<neversfelde|web> a|wen: if you have some time, would be coll, if you could have a lokk at bilbo on revu
<neversfelde|web> it needs a second review
<neversfelde|web> s/coll/cool and s/lokk/look
<neversfelde|web> sorry, bad keyboard
<a|wen> neversfelde|web: preparing to leave for now ... but poke me again tomorrow evening (european time) and I can have a look
<neversfelde|web> a|wen: will do
<a|wen> g'night ppl
<shtylman_> where can I find the main code for kde system settings? I want to replicate the widget that does the initial icon view... with the sections and icons under those sections
<JontheEchidna> shtylman_: kdebase-workspace
<shtylman_> JontheEchidna: yea...found it...now trying to figure out how it works exactly...
<shtylman_> to be able to create a similar widget
<JontheEchidna> kcategorizedwidget is the key iirc, brb
<kub1> Anyone here know about K System monitor?
<kub1> Are there any KU developers here now?
<kub1> Anyone alive here?
<JontheEchidna> irt cherrypicking Qt stuff, we'll want to get this one: http://gitorious.org/qtwebkit/qtwebkit/commit/ae7c5f469753b2422d9ea3989eaaffa8ef765cf9
<JontheEchidna> also have one for always trying to open up mimetypes it doesn't know in arora: http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/43214
<JontheEchidna> (patch for Qt's copy of webkit
<kub3> Any KU devs here now???
<maco> JontheEchidna: oh THAT's what the red line is?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you can make me a debdiff, I can sponsor it in the morning.
<ScottK> The mimetype one is, if it's what I think it is, very important to arora.
<dpm> ArneGoetje: Riddell: just to follow this up, the debian-qt-kde.mk fix seems to have worked well. There are quite a lot of new KDE templates in the translations imports queue now, and some got approved automatically already. The untranslated systemsettings strings we were talking about yesterday, for example, are now already in Launchpad
<Riddell> dpm: yay
<dpm> Riddell: re: bug 376686, I've been waiting for more input from the Basque guys, but I'm not sure I'll get more feedback. I'm pretty certain that that was an upstream bug, in which the Bulgarian translations were by mistake committed into the Basque translations tree. At this point, I think the best solution for Basque users will be to simply upload a new kde-l10n-eu package. Is that possible? If so, how can I request the upload?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in language-pack-kde-eu "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376686
<dpm> I've at least checked that to the best of my knowledge there were no longer Bulgarian translations in the Basque SVN upstream tree (I've checked a couple of the packages which were mentioned in the bug -or in its duplicate)
<Riddell> dpm: are there bulgarian translations in the currentl kde-l10n-eu source package?
<dpm> Riddell: I'll re-check, but if the Bulgarian translations are in Launchpad, I'm guessing that they should be in the package as well, since these particular ones were not entered through the UI. Give me a second.
<Riddell> thanks.   I have the 4.3.0 tars so I can upload the new kde-l10n-eu early if we can confirm it fixes the issue
<dpm> Riddell: I think this only affects jaunty - I'm looking at the kde-l10n-eu-4.2.2 sources and there are indeed Bulgarian translations in messages/kdeutils/desktop_kdeutils.po
<Riddell> hmm, it's probably my fault then since those get added by me
<Riddell> (the desktop*po files)
<Riddell> LANGCODE=bg  yeah that's the problem in debian/rules
<Riddell> dpm: well I can fix that and upload to jaunty-proposed but I don't know if rosetta picks up from -proposed
<dpm> By looking at the duplicate (bug 392742) seems to confirm that only desktop_*.po files are affected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392742 in ubuntu "Corrupted Basque (Euskera) language translations (dup-of: 376686)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in language-pack-kde-eu "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376686
<Riddell> dpm: can you check with jtv if an upload to -propsed will fix it?
<dpm> I don't think it does, but let me check with ArneGoetje ^ and jtv
<Riddell> infact the same problem exists in the karmic tar, someone must have fixed them all in rosetta manually
<dpm> hmm, let me have a look at the Basque karmic translations. I don't know how that's possible, since with message sharing they should have been automatically fixed in Jaunty
<Riddell> fixed kde-l10n-eu uploaded
<Riddell> to karmic
<dpm> Riddell: that's not fixed in Rosetta for Karmic yet -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdeutils/+pots/desktop-kdeutils/eu/+translate. The date those translations is 2009-04-17, which makes me think that no new desktop_*.p files have yet been uploaded into Karmic?
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> well I just uploaded kde-l10n-eu to karmic so that should fix it?
<dpm> yes, that will be fixed in Karmic when the strings from your kde-l10n-eu upload are picked up, which should happen automatically
<Riddell> groovy
<dpm> :)
<dpm> I'm just wondering what's the best way to solve this in Jaunty. I've asked around in #launchpad, but jtv was not sure if translations of uploads in -proposed are picked up by Rosetta (it depends on how soyuz works). I cannot be 100% certain, but I don't think they will.
<dpm> Riddell: bigjools from Soyuz tells me that translations are processed when they're in -proposed
<dpm> I see two ways of solving this
<dpm> 1) uploading the fixed kde-l10n-eu into proposed, the translations flow into LP, translations can be tested in the semi-weekly language packs PPA and will be used in the next language pack
<dpm> 2) you could send me the corrected desktop_*.po files and I'd either give them to the Basque guys to upload them manually in LP or I'll take care of doing it, translations can be tested in the semi-weekly language packs PPA and will be used in the next language pack. If this fixes the problem, I think it wouldn't be necessary to upload a new kde-l10n-eu, since the next language pack export would take care of the fix
<dpm> What would you prefer? (I think 1) is the more correct approach, but 2) is equally valid, in fact, that's what we have language packs for, so that strings can be fixed in Launchpad by translators)
<Riddell> dpm: 1) seems easier?
<dpm> sounds good to me
<dpm> just let me know whenever you have the chance to upload the package to -proposed, so I can check that the translations where indeed updated in LP
<dpm> and now it's time for lunch, bbl
<Riddell> dpm: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kde-l10n-eu/+bug/376686 updated and uploaded to jaunty-proposed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in kde-l10n-eu "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [Undecided,In progress]
<Riddell> dpm: could you poke pitti into accepting it from jaunty-proposed unapproved
<Riddell> I now have e-mail backup set up but wihtout spam filters it's like drowning  is a sea of bad grammer
<asier> dpm: I'll be ready for testing them
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought apachelogger uploaded qt4-x11 with the lzma fix yesterday, but I guess not.
<ScottK> I think we have that, the patch fix mentioned on kubuntu-devel, and a couple of patches to cherrypick.
 * ScottK won't get to it before tomorrow or saturday at the earliest.
<JontheEchidna> unless my mouse is at the bottom right corner of the screen, the screen starts scrolling rapidly to the right, brb (only happens after the monitor gets turned off for powersaving, but not all the time)
<JontheEchidna> could anybody check bug 406852 with arora and see if they have the circular ajax button for unprivating it?
<ubottu> Bug 406852 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/406852 is private
<JontheEchidna> and is kde-hal-device-manager even maintained anymore? It hasn't had an upload since '06 o_O
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I saw the button briefly, but then it went away.
 * JontheEchidna tries to find a similarly-broken button that everybody would have
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also, it's pretty dead, but last I checked the author seemed to have a sentimental attachment to it and didn't want it removed.
<ScottK> Now that hal itself is going, perhaps it's time.
<dpm> Riddell: still regarding the Basque translations: by having a look at the debian/rules file to fetch the desktop_*.po translations, I see a problem:
<dpm> Those files are fetched from the 'stable' svn branch, which is constantly evolving, and by examining the files, I see that lots of strings now differ from the 4.2.2 ones.
<dpm> The solution would be to fetch them from the 4.2.2 tag, but unfortunately, KDE upstream removes the desktop_*.po files when tagging
<dpm> I think a solution could be to add a revision corresponding to the date 4.2.2 was released, sort of like that:
<dpm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236581/
<dpm> By then, the upstream translations should have already been released in any case, and they will match what is in Jaunty
<Riddell> dpm: well spotted, let me try that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kde-hal-device-manager can go
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: while you're at it, desktop-effects-kde looks like a likely candidate too
<Riddell> and I guess guidance-power-manager can too, although I still maintain that its UI is infinately superior to the rediculously complex powerdevil one
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah that can go
<Riddell> feel free to file removal bugs
<JontheEchidna> will do
<ScottK> Riddell: I fixed the kdebluetooth FTBFS and uploaded it.
<Riddell> dpm: bug 376686 updated and fixed version in jaunty-proposed unapproved queue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in kde-l10n-eu "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376686
<Riddell> ScottK: damn I did that yesterday but seem to have failed to upload
<Riddell> there's a bunch more similarly
<ScottK> OK.  Well that's the only one I fixed.
<Riddell> entirely my fault (or probably this strange console breaking problem I've been having distracting me)
<Riddell> ScottK: so have you tried kdebluetooth in karmic at all?
 * ScottK doesn't recall.
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<JontheEchidna> bug 406881, bug 406884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406881 in desktop-effects-kde "Request for removal (binary and source)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406884 in kde-hal-device-manager "Request for removal (binary + source)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406884
<JontheEchidna> whoa, arora has a slightly-less-awesome-than-firefox's-but-still-quite-awesome-bar
<Riddell> it should definately be called the quite-awesome-bar
<Riddell> seele: I closed bug 389747 (in bzr, to be uploaded next week), appologies for the delay
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389747 in hundredpapercuts "In default KDE panel use Show Desktop instead of Show Dashboard widget" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389747
<JontheEchidna> I think the quite-awesome-bar is new in 0.8.0
<JontheEchidna> one thing that irks me about arora is that it uses raw QPainter functions for drawing certain buttons where an Oxygen icon would be so much better (and less code to maintain)
<JontheEchidna> though I guess you don't get a clear button for nearly free in qlineedit
<JontheEchidna> kde++
<JontheEchidna> ~karma kde
<kubotu> karma for kde: 1
<JontheEchidna> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 116
<seele> Riddell: thanks :)
<dpm> Riddell: thanks! I think in the kde-l10n-* packages it might make sense in the beginning of the Kubuntu development cycle to add the SVNREV variable to debian/rules pointing to the date of release (or perhaps better to the date of tagging) of the KDE version used in the particular Kubuntu release. What do you think? Would it be a lot of overhead?
<Riddell> dpm: does it work pointing at a date in the future?
<dpm> Riddell: that's what I understood from there -> http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn.tour.revs.specifiers.html, but since this is the crucial point, I guess I should check it. Let me try...
<dpm> It seems to work. I've tried it with the kde-l10n-eu package. I've set the date to 2010 and it fetches the HEAD version, so it looks good
<Riddell> dpm: ok I'll do that in the 4.3.0 upload next week
<dpm> Riddell: great, let me check which date would be more appropriate for translations (release date or tagging date) and I'll let you know
<dpm> asier: if you want to help testing the Basque translation fixes, that would be great. You should add the semi-weekly language pack PPA for Jaunty (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa) in your software sources and probably subscribe to the bug. Eskerrik asko!
<JontheEchidna> ArneGoetje: did your fix the other day for bug 406146 also take care of bug 405803 and bug 405923, or is a per-language-pack thing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406146 in language-pack-kde-ru-base "package language-pack-kde-ru-base 1:9.10+20090725 failed to install/upgrade: попытка перезаписать /usr/share/locale-langpack/ru/LC_MESSAGES/crashesplugin.mo, который уже имеется в пакете language-pack-ru-base" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405803 in language-pack-kde-nl-base "package language-pack-kde-nl-base 1:9.04+20090413 failed to install/upgrade: poging tot overschrijven van `/usr/share/locale-langpack/nl/LC_MESSAGES/crashesplugin.mo', wat ook in pakket language-pack-nl-base zit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405923 in language-pack-kde-sv-base "Error on update. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405923
<JontheEchidna> sweet, just received a fully-translated po for pt_BR
<JontheEchidna> for kcm-gtk
<dpm> JontheEchidna: cool, have you announced the string freeze already? I still haven't seen any e-mail
<JontheEchidna> these X hangs are getting rediculous
<JontheEchidna> and of course that should be spelled "ridiculous"
<maco> JontheEchidna: or ridiculos, if there's a boggart about
<ArneGoetje> JontheEchidna: fixed all of them
<JontheEchidna> ArneGoetje: would you recommend marking them as duplicates or setting them all to fix committed?
<ArneGoetje> JontheEchidna: I've done both already
<JontheEchidna> :)
<joshuajtl> hi folks, does a default install of kubuntu 9.04 install any gnomelibs?
<smarter> joshuajtl: it shouldn't
<joshuajtl> good to know smarter
 * JontheEchidna gave up and switched on vesa
<joshuajtl> does a default install of kubuntu 9.04 install any kde3 ?
<JontheEchidna> joshuajtl: k3b and the openoffice.org kde integration are still kde3 in kubuntu 9.04
<joshuajtl> JontheEchidna: is there anyway to install just those from unstable to be able to have pur kde4 ?
<JontheEchidna> currently OO.o doesn't have a kde4 integration pack (it will soon, currently there's no kde integration whatsoever in karmic)
<joshuajtl> JontheEchidna: is koffice a workable replacement in 9.04?
<JontheEchidna> eh, it lacks a lot of the features openoffice has
<joshuajtl> darn...
<JontheEchidna> hopefully one day it'll be a viable replacment, openoffice is huge
<joshuajtl> i really wanted to find a purekde4 distro or one i could make pure
<joshuajtl> hmm seems i can remove libgnome from fedora and still keep openoffice
<nixternal> ok, this is causing me to brainfart...I created a tray icon app, that when clicked will either turn on/off wifi power...to do this, I need to run it superuser style with wireless-tools...what is the correct way of running it as superuser when clicked?
<nixternal> ScottK: ^^
<smarter> nixternal: policykit I guess
<nixternal> oh, ya, forgot about that
<smarter> or kdesudo if you don't want to spend too many hours on it :p
<pgquiles> why is Arora the default browser in Karmic? It cannot open embedded PDFs, RTFs, etc
<_Groo_> hey ppl
<_Groo_> ppl, with latest kde 4.3 i cant activate the kdm config in systemsettings!
<maco> pgquiles: even with mozplugger?
<maco> my only complaint about it is that its sloooow
<pgquiles> maco: I just sent an e-mail to the kubuntu-devel ml, it's due to a bug in webkit
<pgquiles> maco: http://www.qtsoftware.com/developer/task-tracker/index_html?method=entry&id=242536
<dajomu> Is the jaunty iso-file updated with the latest fixes? I mean, if I download jaunty will all the latest fixes be included?
<smarter> dajomu: nop
<dajomu> to bad
<nixternal> how can I test my notifyrc with a pykde4 app? this is driving me up a wall
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<Riddell> nixternal: you need to install the file into the right place then kill and restart knotify4
<Riddell> pgquiles: do people really use PDFs embedded in web pages?
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi ridell
<Riddell> evening _Groo_
<nixternal> Riddell: ahh, didn't know about killing/restarting knotify4..thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: what are you coding?
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you guys aware that kdm config is broken in latest kde 4.3 rc?
<_Groo_> Riddell: jaunty, i dont know about karmic
<Riddell> no, what doesn't work about it?
<nixternal> Riddell: you are my hero :)
<nixternal> Riddell: a WiFi power switch for kubuntu-netbook so ScottK can turn the wifi on/off his 10v while on the airplane
<_Groo_> Riddell: the kdm config (login manager), you click on it but it doesnt invoke the kdm login config
<Riddell> cor
<_Groo_> Riddell: strangely the k3b bug is gone, latest rc fixed the permission issues... one less problem for me :P
<nixternal> ScottK: I have version 0.1 pretty much complete and working :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: you mean the settings dialogue doesn't open at all or it doesn't apply changes?
<nixternal> need to go through and clean up some race conditions I created by using subprocess...other than that it works pretty good
<_Groo_> Riddell: doesnt open at all
<_Groo_> Riddell: root or normal user
<_Groo_> Riddell: same behaviour
<Riddell> _Groo_: it does open in karmic (for me) so it's not a priority, but does it work from the command line?  `kcmshell4 kdm`
<_Groo_> Riddell: let me check
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't, unless you prefixed that with kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> it is patched to open up that kcm shell with kdesudo, so it should work
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yes it works.. but it doesnt allow do to much :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: it works
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it won't let you do much if you aren't root
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: Riddell: it works via commandline, it doesnt via systemsettings
<d_ed> I get nothing when I try via systemsettings..
 * d_ed finds the .desktop file
<_Groo_> d_ed: good idea..
<_Groo_> the .desktop appears correct
<d_ed> copying and pasting the 'Exec' line loaded it all up..
<d_ed> yeah. Seems right.
<_Groo_> mistery ¬¬
<_Groo_> well when everything else fails, blame Riddell!
<d_ed> everything else works, so we don't have to blame him :-P
<jussi01> _Groo_: just as true, when you find things fixed, blame Riddell
<_Groo_> d_ed: ahhh never leave a window of oportunity to pass :D
<_Groo_> jussi01: nahh to piss him off i blame JontheEchidna ;)
<pgquiles> Riddell: yes, they do. It's very usual for instance in travel agencies, software specifications, public administration forms, etc
<jussi01> hehe
<d_ed> ooh, results
<JontheEchidna> lol
<d_ed> changing X-KDE-RootOnly to false makes it load
<_Groo_> now seriously, it doesnt show any error, nothing. could be either 1) a true kde bug 2) a permission problem , probably in policykit
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 2 could not be found
<_Groo_> d_ed: hmmm
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: Riddell: this  X-KDE-Root is kubuntu or kde related?
<d_ed> so by this theory, kdnssd will also fail to load
<d_ed> oh it does.. that's confusing
<pgquiles> Riddell: but the problem is not actualy not embedding the PDFs, RTFs, etc. If they were opened in a new Okular or Adobe Reader window, it'd be OK. The problem is you only see an empty window and you wonder what's wrong (if you knew you should be seeing a PDF) or you are left without even knowing you should be seeing an embedded file.
<_Groo_> d_ed: what file are you changing?
<d_ed> /usr/share/kde4/services/kdm.desktop
<_Groo_> d_ed: yeah same, but here i changed to false and didnt do squat
<d_ed> then ran kbuildsycoa4
<d_ed> seems that you always need to do that if you poke a .desktop
<d_ed> mine worked after I changed it to false
<_Groo_> d_ed: ok let me check
<d_ed> and I shall change mine back to true and see if stop again..
<d_ed> what the hell...mine still works...
<_Groo_> d_ed: yeah, know it works..
<_Groo_> d_ed: the thing is... when you click on it it should trigger policykit and ask for a password not go and run as normal user, which is kinda pointless
<_Groo_> d_ed: so the kde-root thing is correct, its the policykit rule that is missing
<Riddell> pgquiles: that has to be balanced against konqueror not working with slashdot, gmail and other important sites though
<d_ed> _Groo_: I changed mine back to true, and it still worked, which confused me..but it was because I hadn't rerun kbuildsycoa
<_Groo_> d_ed: ehehe i was about to tell you that :D
<pgquiles> Riddell: konqueror also has kwallet and, in general, KDE integration
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly policykit rules are thick to me... i cant figure out what do do with them
<pgquiles> btw, what's wrong with konqueror and slashdot? it works for me (KDE trunk here) :-?
<Riddell> pgquiles: bottom of page, click on Yesterday or other links to try and read more, doesn't work in 4.3
<pgquiles> Riddell: oh, I see. It doesn't work with trunk, either.
<Riddell> pgquiles: the integration is an issue.  they're working on kwallet but it's not clear if it'll be done in time for us.  but my impression is most kubuntu users install firefox and that's because it works with more sites which is the most important thing for a web browser, arora wins there
<pgquiles> Riddell: what about konqueror with webkitpart ?
<pgquiles> best of both worlds?
<Riddell> although I seem to be outnumbered by kubuntu contributors on this
<pgquiles> worst of them? :-D
<Riddell> pgquiles: yes I think webkitkde is the way to go long term, but I don't see it being ready until 4.5 which is a year  away
<pgquiles> Riddell: what about going the crazy way - fixing konqueror ?
<pgquiles> too difficult (I've never touched khtml/kjs) ?
<seele> so why don't we keep firefox instead of switching browsers 3 times?
<pgquiles> seele: do you mean keep firefox forever, or until konqueor with webkitkde is ready ( kde 4.5? ) ?
<Monika|K> Personally I would prefer better integration of Firefox with Kubuntu, as I don't think Konqueror can ever be as good as Firefox is. But well, it uses GTK.
<_Groo_> well my two cents is to help developing rekonq which is arora with kde integration.. keep konqueror, it has its uses and use rekonq as default browser when it gets better
 * neversfelde votes for w3m
<neversfelde> Arora 0.8 was definetly a step in the right direction
 * JontheEchidna would be worried if it was a step in the wrong direction :P
<_Groo_> neversfelde: yes but they defent their qt independence. rekonq is commited to kde integration
<JontheEchidna> but I agree, it was a good release
<neversfelde> :)
<_Groo_> cookie to anyone who figures out whats wrong with kdm config.. policykit?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it uses policykit yet
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: well it was using it already in 4.2
<JontheEchidna> we were patching it to launch via kdesudo in 4.2
<JontheEchidna> but I really think it didn't have policykit integration in 4.2
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok :)
<JontheEchidna> policykit integration would be nice, though.. it'd only ask for the password if you try to change something, and the module would stay inside the System Settings window
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: confused, the module already stays inside the window
<d_ed> _Groo_: but would it if it switched user properly?
<d_ed> _Groo_: that was a question. I genuinely have no idea..
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: right, because it's not being launched as root. You would be able to change things if it was launched as root and was it's own separate window
<a|wen> neversfelde: did you still have something on revu i should take a look at?
<seele> pgquiles: until konqueror is fixed
<neversfelde> a|wen: yes, bilbo http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bilbo
<neversfelde> would be great, if you could have a look at it
<a|wen> i'll take a look
<ScottK> nixternal: Cool news about the wifi thingy.  Does it (will it) also work with the keyboard switch?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-31
<a|wen> neversfelde: bilbo looks all good :)
<neversfelde> a|wen: :) I hope it will make it in the archive this time
<neversfelde> thanks for reviewing
<a|wen> neversfelde: you've got to motu acks now ... so next step the archive admins ;)
<neversfelde> yes, it was rejected last time because of the lintian override
<neversfelde> Riddell: would you have a look at it, I think this might be special KDE
<Riddell> special you say
 * Riddell spots ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu in the queue
<Riddell> shtylman_: know anything about that? ^^
 * ScottK hopes not short bus special
<Riddell> neversfelde: no bilbo in the queue
<neversfelde> Riddell: it has two advocates on revu, I don't know, if it is auto uploaded?
<Riddell> no it needs someone to upload
<neversfelde> a|wen: can you upload it?
<ScottK> The 2nd advocate should upload it.
<a|wen> do i need to do anything but upload it and set the LP bug to fix committed?
<Riddell> archive the entry on Revu
<Riddell> the bug should fix itself if it's in the changelog
<ScottK> a|wen: When you get the changes file back from LP, forward it to ubuntu-motu ML.
 * ScottK vanishes again.
<a|wen> thx!
<shtylman_> Riddell: nope...where did ya spot it? I guess it is time for me to look into that :)
<Riddell> shtylman_: it's in New queue
<shtylman_> ...don't really know what that means...
<Riddell> shtylman_: the package has been uploaded for the first time so it needs to get revired by an archive admin for sanity and licence compliance before it goes into the archive
<shtylman_> ahh I see
<Riddell> http://launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow
<shtylman_> cool
<shtylman_> I pulled the code to take a look...interesting...
<Riddell> mm, it's just html with javascript to do the slide transition
<shtylman_> yep
<shtylman_> it is currently gtk
<shtylman_> but shouldn't be too hard to make a qt version
<shtylman_> would you like me to do that? (and have it take priority over the printer stuff?)
<shtylman_> or wait for their codebase to get settled in a bit more?
<Riddell> shtylman_: dunno, I guess ask evan what their plans are for it when would be a good time to port it to KDE (assuming we want it)
<shtylman_> alright...I will ping him on it...
<shtylman_> right now...I am trying to get a KCategorizedView to work...
<shtylman_> I want to make that the primary view for the printers and whatnot...
<shtylman_> but it is fighting me... !!
<shtylman_> the docs...are...a bit ... *sparce* to use the expression lightly...
<Riddell> sounds like a new fangled widget
<shtylman_> it is the widget that does the System Settings categories
<shtylman_> (from what I have learned)
<shtylman_> I want to use it to display printers and utility functions
<Riddell> yes, some dolphin views too I think
<shtylman_> I think it will look clean
<shtylman_> yep
<a|wen> neversfelde: uploaded!
<neversfelde> a|wen: thank you
<shtylman_> is it safe to update my system yet to kde 4.3 rc? :)
<Riddell> shtylman_: you can test 4.3.0 if you're on karmic
<shtylman_> really? ... obviously I am on karmic...why would I run a stable os? I am a developer :p ... but I didn't know 4.3 was out?
<Riddell> it's not, it's  top secret
<shtylman_> ooo
<JontheEchidna> if you've been running an up-to-date karmic you've got the 4.3 RCs
<shtylman_> I have been up to date...slacking :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I mean, any update in the last few months and you've been using at least 4.3 beta
 * shtylman_ wonders if the new kernel update will fix the booting problem...
<claydoh> shtylman_: which boting problem?
 * claydoh has a karmic booting problem, as well as a typing problem :/
<shtylman_> bug 398059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398059 in linux "system does not boot due to device-mapper error" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398059
<shtylman_> ouch
 * claydoh doesn't suffer that one, he thinks
<shtylman_> :)
 * claydoh prob suffers from an aging laptop
<nixternal> ScottK: the keyboard switch is the last thing to impl
<shtylman> well...that went...smoothly
<shtylman> I have no idea if I am using the new kdm theme though...
<Riddell> well it would look different if you were
<Riddell> you have to choose it manually it seems
<shtylman> yea...I see that...
<shtylman> yea..I can confirm that you have to choose it manually
<shtylman> I can also confirm that the network manager icon (although showing connected) still has the busy status going
<Riddell> busy status?
<shtylman> little scrolling circle thing
<shtylman> it does it when connecting and getting a lease and whatnot...but even though I am connected...it is still going...
<Riddell> shtylman: plasmoid or systray applet?
<shtylman> plasmoid
<shtylman> is there a systray applet?
<Riddell> shtylman: try the new plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> and run knetworkmanager
<Riddell> version 0.1~svn1002781-0ubuntu2
<shtylman> knetworkmanager is not installed
<shtylman> and is the new widget installed by default?
<shtylman> nvm...I see that it isn't...(installing)
<shtylman> ooo
<shtylman> knetworkmanager... fancy
<shtylman> why does the connected icon not look like it is connected?
<JontheEchidna> because the icons are preliminary
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> so is the plasma-widget-networkmanaget just a systray app?
<JontheEchidna> the tooltip should be a bit better about things, I've found
<shtylman> or a desktop widget?
<JontheEchidna> just a systray app, if you add the network manager applet all you get is a nice picture of a cell phone
<shtylman> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> the plasma applet is undergoing major changes ;-)
<JontheEchidna> peeps haven't been using the bzr repo for the Qt packaging ;(
<JontheEchidna> *:(
<shtylman> I see
<JontheEchidna> So I'm doing those QtWebKit patches, anything else needing done wrt Qt?
<shtylman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/237777/
<shtylman> this crashes (segfaults) on exit for me...
<shtylman> can anyone confirm this?
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: crashes here too
<maco> Riddell: plasma-desktop runs again :)
<shtylman> weird...thoughts??
<shtylman> model programming in qt is quite hard to grasp
<NCommander> ScottK, kdegames and amarok FTBFS fixes merged upstream and into Debian.
<shtylman> anyone able to help me out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237911/
<shtylman> that crashes when I run it...
<shtylman> am I doing something blatantly dumb??
<shtylman> just trying to setup a very basic model first
<ScottK> NCommander: Cool.  Thanks.
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  Sounds good.
<nixternal> ScottK: right now, I am trying to figure out the best way to expose the application to the shortcut stuff
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> BTW, arora worked today for me for logging into a t-mobile hotspot.  That's been hit or miss for Konqueror in the past for me.
<OdyX> Hi. Debian guy here... I have installed a jaunty Kubuntu under kvm to hunt a bug down (works in Ubuntu and not in Debian). How can I upgrade to karmic ? (:%s/jaunty/karmic/ in /etc/apt/sources.list and aptitude dist-upgrade ?)
<neversfelde> OdyX: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<neversfelde> Hi, btw :)
<OdyX> neversfelde: trying now. Thanks !
<Riddell> my console freezing seems to have stopped with the new linux image, this makes me happy
<smarter> hmm, looks like KMail just forgot about all my mail filters :/
 * smarter wonders if he should blame ext4
<Riddell> I've not been brave enough to touch ext4 yet
<davmor2> smarter: no everybody is blaming cigarettes for everything so join the bandwagon :)
<jussi01> I thought we were blaming Riddell for everything this week?
<jussi01> :P
<dpm> Riddell: regarding what we were talking yesterday on which date would be best for fetching desktop_*.po translations from the svn stable branch, upstream told me that the day the tag is created (in our case the 4.3 one) would be best. We can talk about it next week at the sprint.
<dpm> and good morning, btw
<Riddell> yes, sprint, don't let me forget to go to that
<dpm> :)
<Riddell> what can I do a talk about at the sprint?
<Riddell> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html  now there's a cool Kubuntu customisation
<dpm> oh dear, but please please do not use that as a topic if you're planning a talk
<Riddell> ooh I could do couldn't I
<Riddell> "how to attract pre-pubescent girls to free software"
<sebas> Riddell: the penguin looks out of place IMO.
<sebas> It should be a puppy or something
 * sebas sees a fun blog entry coming
<Riddell> ooh compositing on intel is working perfectly today
 * Riddell turns his windows to maximum wobble
<Riddell> I'm not convinced by the affect which brings windows to the front when you hover over them on the taskbar, it clashes with the tooltips
<bdgraue> Riddell: isn't there a copyright violation (Hannah Montana)?
<Riddell> bdgraue: ssh, Disney will never notice
<bdgraue> *rotfl*
<Riddell> maco, seele: should we add these patches to Kubuntu for 4.3?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/389751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389751 in kde4libs "Change "abort" to "close" or "cancel" in default KDE apps" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Riddell> it'll mean we rely on rosetta for translations (which is fine, bring able to change strings is half the point of rosetta)
 * davmor2 slaps Riddell in the hope he comes back to his senses
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: The KWin dudes eventually disabled the "bring window to front on taskbar hover" effect by default
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh right, maybe I just have it left over in my settings from before then
<JontheEchidna> prolly
<JontheEchidna> I didn't like the effect much either
<Riddell> dpm: "The upstream sources are gettextized (actually, qt'ized) but do not contain translations (PO files)."  qt'ised isn't right, Qt uses a different translation mechanism
<Riddell> dpm: I'd say "The upstream sources are internationalised using KDE functions for gettext, exctracted to PO files kept in a separate part of SVN from the source"
<Riddell> dpm: this is on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KubuntuTranslationsLifecycle of course
<Riddell> dpm: under Packaging the first two bullet points are the same?
<JontheEchidna> hmm @ bug 407322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407322 in amarok "Amarok Karmic translation templates are outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407322
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: amarok packaging being the mess it is I don't even know if it generates .pots at all
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but mysql 5.1 should move to main soon I believe so I was planning to  wait for that and we can go back to normal packaging
<JontheEchidna> I saw on the server team meeting minutes that they are aiming for 5.1 in main
<Riddell> yep
<dpm> Riddell: well spotted, thanks! I haven't had the chance to look at this into more detail, but I had put it there as a reminder to check how this was actually working, as sometime ago I read this -> http://blog.venthur.de/2008/09/14/gettext-and-qt4/ (last comment on the blog post), which made me think that KDE were using gettext on top of qt
 * dpm is happy that someone is reading the documentation in the wiki!
<Riddell> dpm: that commenter is confused
<dpm> so am I
<Riddell> well KDE is using gettext on top of Qt insofar as KDE uses Qt and it uses gettext. it doesn't use the Qt transltions mechanism at all
<dpm> ok, I get it
<dpm> (or at least I think I do)
<DaskreeCH> ScottK: But Konqueror works better in Gmail than Arora does
<DaskreeCH> Arora has bad integration with KDE as well :(
<Tm_T> I fail to see what's wrong with slashdot and Konqueror
<Tm_T> something to do with comments?
<Tm_T> and btw, I'm happy to get good webkit browser in KDE (:
<DaskreeCH> how is Rekonq? Anyone tried 0.2 ?
<JontheEchidna> Rekonq is in rewrite mode, so it'd be unprudent to include it any time soon
<JontheEchidna> it's going to use webkitkde after the rewrite anyway
<Tm_T> ...so we could just use Konqueror then?
 * Riddell edits Translations/Upstream/KDE/KubuntuTranslationsLifecycle
<JontheEchidna> except that webkitkde isn't ready for mainstream use either
 * DaskreeCH votes Konqui with aroa being a very visible option
<dpm> thanks Riddell
 * JontheEchidna likes that too
<Riddell> not really the Ubuntu way that, it's always best to pick the best way and go with it
<DaskreeCH> There is no best way
<JontheEchidna> they all suck equally? :P
<JontheEchidna> speaking of, did anybody else know of anything that needs done with Qt aside from those QtWebKit patch cherry picks?
<Riddell> they all suck differently
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes there's a fix arora wanted
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://code.google.com/p/arora/issues/detail?id=530
<JontheEchidna> I have applied a fix for a crash when dragging things out of arora's window, and where arora tries to load mimetypes that it doesn't know in the browser
<JontheEchidna> ah! that's it :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm preparing a package to throw at my ppa. If it builds I'll push the packaging to bzr
<Riddell> we have bzr for qt packaging again?
<JontheEchidna> I made one back in the 4.5.1-0ubuntu4 days but it seems it was forgotten
<DaskreeCH> I think having a multihead approach is the best way currently :-(
<DaskreeCH> So far in My experience Konqueror sucks the least in that things work but not as intended
<DaskreeCH> In WEbkittish stuff so far somethings work as intended other stuff jsut doesn't work at all
<maco> Riddell: not everything matches exactly
<maco> Riddell: kdepim is r1003305 in trunk
<maco> the kollision part of kdegames was accepted but no word on the others
<Riddell> maco: do you know if the relevant maintainers have seen the patches?  do you know if there even are active maintainers?
<maco> i emailed the patches to martin heno, whose name is in the AUTHORS file for lskat and kfourinarow
<maco> (he's the only name)
<Riddell> maco: he may well not be active, they've had time to respond so if you havn't heard anything I can just commit them myself
<Riddell> and add the patchs to the kubuntu packages
<maco> hmm no response from kwrite/kate either, though i sent the patch to the mailing list http://lists.kde.org/?l=kwrite-devel&m=124796128028957&w=2
<Riddell> ~twitter update why is the Qt towel still covering me in bits of green fluff
<kubotu> status updated
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: I'm unconvinced either way.  Arora works better for some things and Konqueror other.
<DaskreeCH> ScottK: That's what I said :-P
<maco> Riddell: ok i said before that plasma-desktop could now run. it was a fake-out. yesterday it worked, today it does not
<seele> when do we need to decide about software inclusion? by the september 10th ui freeze or sooner?
<maco> seele: feature freeze, i think
<seele> aug 27th then?
<seele> we should probably have a meeting then :P
<seele> when is the developer sprint? does it make sense to try and do it before then?
 * seele looks up the release schedule
<nixternal> meetings are fun!
<nixternal> I don't have the power to vote no anymore though :(
<seele> you can vote in spirit! your spirit just wont matter as much ;)
<nixternal> haha, thanks :p
<seele> hey.. so what's the deal with the job or reenlisting?
<seele> when are you moving to DC? :P
<Riddell> seele: I was thinking beta but maybe featurefreeze would be better
<Riddell> yes we should have a meeting
<seele> nixternal: me and scott will have to take you to the pirate bar
<nixternal> no reinlisting now...they wouldn't give me the orders I wanted..they wanted to ship me to VA to be an instructor...homey don't play dat
<seele> nixternal: norfolk?
<nixternal> doubt I will move out there any time soon
<Riddell> canonical sprint is all next week so I may not be around in the evenings (or I may be I don't know the situation)
<nixternal> Little Creek, which is just right up the street
<seele> ah, so shore duty and no ship assignment? boring.
<nixternal> shore duty would have been fine, just not an instructor
<seele> Riddell: starting on monday?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<nixternal> and a Gunner's Mate instructor at Little Creek means Magazine Sprinklers...ie. fire surpression, which I absolutely hated while on the ship in the first place
<jjesse> nixternal are you joinin the navy
<nixternal> jjesse: not any more
<jjesse> ah
<nixternal> I turned 35 on Wed. so I don't qualify anymore...considered an old fart like ScottK now :)
<seele> Riddell: so the week after then?
<Riddell> seele: yeah I think so
 * ScottK waves
<Riddell> nixternal: you know there's a kde-oldies list for the likes of you :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to fix kdesudo and kvkbd?
<nixternal> I have been considering a career change...either going with business which is what my degree is in, or something totally off the wall
<seele> lol
<nixternal> Riddell: hah, didn't know that....maybe I can get on there and talk about my Debian Potato box running old arse KDE still
<Riddell> ScottK: gah, yes
<nixternal> though I haven't booted it up since last year, and boy did it bring back memories
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<seele> nixternal: do physical security! i have a friend who gets paid to break into high-security government buildings. he has to carry a get out of jail free card with him (it doesnt really say that, it just has a phone number on it)
<nixternal> I was going to do that when I got out of the Navy the first time in 1998
<DaskreeCH> seele: If it said Get out of jail free I'd consider it more strongly
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you check and see if boost1.37 is free of rdepends?  I think it's ready for a removal bug, but you guys seem to be able to find obscure stuff I miss.
<DaskreeCH> Ah nixternal Why does nvidia and X suck so bad?
<nixternal> don't know, I don't use that proprietary garbage
 * DaskreeCH cries bitterly in the corner
<Riddell> ScottK: build-rdeps is what should be used, but it doesn't work on Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> is that like reverse-build-depends?
<Riddell> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/239372/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<Riddell> but from Debian
<ScottK> Riddell: We do have reverse-build-depends in ubuntu-dev-tools and I used that.  It's the "Oh, package obscure-lib0 on ia64 hasn't been rebuild since warty and still depends on it" that I miss.
<ScottK> I did use reverse-build-depends.
 * ScottK thought there was an easy way for people will shell access to discover that.
<Riddell> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/239376/
<Riddell> so debian-xcontrol foundry and asio  ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I think those are either alternate build-depends or I fixed it, but it didn't get updated yet.
<Riddell> ok
 * ScottK files bug.
<Riddell> so next question is binaries on obscure arches that havn't built
<Riddell> don't know is the answer, nothing about it in the docs
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks for checking.
<Riddell> maco: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=1005211
<maco> Riddell: great, thanks
<ScottK> foundry is an alternate too.
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #407388 is you want to, or I could give it to StevenK because he enjoys that kind of thing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407388 in boost1.37 "Please remove boost1.37 source and all binaries from Karmic" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407388
<Riddell> ScottK: Friday: JamieStrandboge  he's the archive man for the day
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.
<Riddell> maco, seele: how do I comment on review board?
<Riddell> and how do I mark that I've committed it
<Riddell> and what's the advantage of this over bugs.kde.org anyway?
<maco> its for reviewing patches, not triaging stuff
<Riddell> bug trackers aren't /for/ triaging stuff, that's just a side affect :)
<Riddell> maco: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=1005224
<maco> heh alright
<maco> well its supposed to be just patch review, not bug discussion
<agateau> Hey, I need some packaging help here
 * Riddell spots a troop of ninjas swining in to agateau's rescue
<agateau> I am trying to package my very rough indicator applet
<agateau> :)
<agateau> I create a package for my lib, named libindicate-qt
<agateau> and am trying to package my applet (plasma-indicatordisplay)
<agateau> but dpkg-shlibdeps does not like me:
<agateau> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libindicate-qt.so.0 (used by debian/plasma-indicatordisplay/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_indicatordisplay.so).
<Riddell> agateau: something wrong with the shlib stuff in libindicate-qt package maybe?  can you put the packages somewhere for us to look at?
<agateau> libindicate-qt is on my brand new ppa
<agateau> let me check if it's build yet
<Riddell> "This PPA does not contain any packages yet."
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> wrong syntax for dput
 * agateau hides
<agateau> funny how dput did not complain
<agateau> Riddell: uploading again
<Riddell> agateau: #       dh_makeshlibs
<Riddell> that needs to be uncommented
<agateau> oh
<agateau> thanks!
 * agateau wonders if it would be better to recreate the package with cdbs
<Riddell> agateau: cdbs does make things much easier, but if you're interested in packaging it may still be best to do some debhelper-only packages first to understand what's going on
 * ScottK suggests debhelper for the library and cdbs for the application.
<Riddell> agateau: version number should be 0.1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Riddell> Standards-Version: 3.8.1   I think 3.8.2 is the current one
<ScottK> Yes. 3.8.2
<Riddell> agateau: libindicate-qt1.dirs that file isn't needed
<Riddell> nor libindicate-qt-dev.dirs
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> agateau: not "docs" or "dirs"
<Riddell> and obviously debian/copyright isn't complete
<agateau> enabling dh_makeshlibs does not add any file to the .deb, it's in the metainfo, right?
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> agateau: "LGPL 2.1 or 3" no and later?  (I forget the canonical policy but it's strange not to have and later since LGPL allows for GPL 2 or later regardless)
<agateau> about version numbers, I thought it was a good idea to have my initials in it, to indicate where it comes from. Should I use ppa instead?
<agateau> Riddell: I followed the choices made on libindicate
<agateau> which was originally LGPL3 only
<agateau> but added LGPL2.1 to be able to patch more apps
<Riddell> agateau: ~ag is fine too
<agateau> ok
<agateau> but I must add "ubuntu" before
<agateau> that's it?
<Riddell> yes (for packages with any chance of getting into debian anyway, which ideally this would at some point)
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> agateau: libindicate-dev (>= 0.1.99) isn't in the archive so it won't build in your PPA unless you make your PPA depend on a PPA that does contain it
<agateau> Riddell: didn't I upload it?
<agateau> libindicate-dev is in ... indicator-applet (don't ask)
<Riddell> agateau: oh I see, so you did
<agateau> took me some time to figure it :)
<Riddell> libindicate1 depends on libgtk2.0-0 :(
<agateau> Riddell: yes, this will be fixed
<agateau> hopefully in Dublin
<agateau> ultimately it will depend on glib and dbus only
<Riddell> agateau: W: libindicate-qt1: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libindicate-qt0.0.0
<agateau> I am not a packager, i guess it shows :/
<Riddell> agateau: this is far better than most packages on revu :)
<agateau> dh_make did most of the work
<agateau> my plasma-indicatordisplay depends on libindicate-qt instead of libindicate-qt1
<agateau> any idea?
<Riddell> agateau: what's in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libindicate-qt1.shlibs ?
<agateau> Riddell: libindicate-qt 0.0.0 libindicate-qt1
<Riddell> that should be fine
 * agateau rebuilds
<agateau> works now
<agateau> uploaded!
<Riddell> nothing has appeared
<nixternal> currently dail !work
 * Riddell sets oxygen air as default KDM theme
 * ScottK wonders if someone would put together a KDE equivalent of http://davidsiegel.org/distributed-user-testing-archives/
<EagleScreen> laptop keys for brightness and suspend does not work in karmic
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Sure they do (on my system).  You need to file a bug with the relevant hardware details.
<EagleScreen> I did
<EagleScreen> is this bug related to HAL?
<Riddell> I don't even know if powerdevil handles brightness buttons
<ScottK> The do work on karmic on my mini 10v.
<ScottK> The/They
<ScottK> Not sure what part does it.
<nixternal> ditto
<nixternal> they work on my other 2 laptops as well
<EagleScreen> my laptop is Acer aspire 2920Z: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/403039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403039 in ubuntu "Kubuntu: Keyboard hotkeys not working" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> ScottK: it could just be done in hardware
<ScottK> Riddell: True.
<ScottK> Although the similar wifi switch doesn't work, so I'm suspecting not.
<nixternal> Riddell: ahh, ya...the hardware keys do not effect powerdevil
<EagleScreen> powerdevil plasmoid adjust well the brightness
<nixternal> none of these darn images are installing for me...not even alpha 3...alpha 3 chokes at grub installation
<allee-k> I try tho find out more about bug 390396.  But  bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu kdebase-ubuntu   complains method not allowed :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390396 in kdebase ""About Me" in System Settings throws an error when changing details" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390396
<JontheEchidna> allee-k: try bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<EagleScreen> other irritating issue is that X crash in Kubuntu at close session to KDM, Bug #371500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371500 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965gm] X server crash at closing session if kdm or xdm are in use. [UXA bug]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371500
<EagleScreen> only with kde, xdm is wrong
<Riddell> maco: did you submit http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28641540/kde4libs_4.2.95-0ubuntu2.debdiff to anyone?
<Riddell> the second change still contains KGuiItem(i18n("&Abort"))
<Riddell> and the first one shouldn't need the i18n("Cancel?"), that's the default
<allee-k> JontheEchidna: Thx.  So how about using lp: in   VCS-Bzr:  ?
<JontheEchidna> fwiw, bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu  works for me (tm)
<maco> Riddell: dang
<allee-k> JontheEchidna: strange. not here.  fwiw: Unable to handle http code 405: Method Not Allowed.   Maybe I'm no kubuntu-member anymore? but lp: worked so lets hunt 390396 :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * JontheEchidna wonders if it works for anyone else
<Riddell> maco: how about KGuiItem(i18n("&Abort")) -> KGuiItem(i18n("&Stop Script"))  ?
<maco> Riddell: aye
<Riddell> maco: groovy, I'll commit that
<maco> sorry :(
<Riddell> maco: committed!
<Riddell> maco: that's them all in now
<maco> Riddell: thank you! *hug*
<JontheEchidna> btw, what's the status of userconfig?
<Riddell> yuriy: ^^ ?
<maco> Riddell: wait....crud muffins. did you commit the kdm one? that one wasnt changed to meet ossi's standards yet...and i think there was still debate over where it should be changed to "force quit" or if it should have "force quit" with a message about data loss
<Riddell> maco: don't worry, I'm not daft enough to commit to kdm without explicit approval from ossi :)
<maco> Riddell: but you committed kdebase stuff in kubuntu
<maco> wondering if that was included
<Riddell> maco: he committed a couple of the changes to KDM and rejected the rest, so I crabbed the ones he committed for our packages
<maco> so we dont not-match
<maco> ah ok
<Riddell> s/cr/gr/
<dajomu> I have and idea, but maybe it already exists. Sometimes it is not possible to boot and load a live-cd and it is difficult to file a bug-report. what about making an option in the boot-menu to verbose all messages to a file on a thumbdrive? Could that be possible or does the usb-drive get detected to late in the boot process?
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to be able to de-lzma qt4-x11 on armel?  My odds of doing it soonish are low and dropping.
<Riddell> wasn't JontheEchidna touching qt4 today?
<Riddell> I'm just going out but I'll look at it when get back
<JontheEchidna> shell scripting is my secret weakness, so if somebody has some de-lzma'ing script I can integrate it
<Riddell> it's not shell scripting.  it's shell scripting mixed with Makefile
<Riddell> a combination with all the elegance of objective cobal and none of the simplicity
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * ryanakca scratches his head and wonder's why Amarok's "We recommend you install blah for added functionality" removes amarok under karmic....
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm just checking out kubuntu you still get that authorization dialog on startup of the livecd
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: when you get back, I've pushed my changes to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu
<davmor2> Guys when you click on the friends tab on the opendesktop.org plasmiod is it meant to shrink to the size of the word friends?
<davmor2> Riddell: what's up with the live cd the manifest is dated the 24th on todays image :(
<davmor2> 201 updates
<Riddell> NCommander: JontheEchidna thinks you're just the man to help with his kgraphviewer problem
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, dunno, I'll look when I get a chance
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: if you're interested, my kgraphviewer package is at http://jmthomas.toniox.org/www/kgraphviewer_2.0.2-kde4.3.0-0ubuntu1.dsc , and the FTBFS is http://paste.ubuntu.com/239840/
<JontheEchidna> yay, arora drag-n-drop crash confirmed fixed with the patch
<seele> Riddell: wow, you've been busy. is that all of mackenzie's patches now?
<maco> seele: aye
<seele> awesome!
<davmor2> ScottK: is there an email set up somewhere with a virus (none harmful of course) that could be used to test that clam-av removes it?  Can't test it right now but it would be useful for testing another time.
<neversfelde> davmor2: I am using eicar Testvirus for this
<davmor2> neversfelde: ta :)
<EagleScreen> what about a ubuntuone-client for Kubuntu?
<neversfelde> see Launchpad
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-01
<mattparry> Hi, I've just tried to install Alpha3 alternative, problem with grub installation - anyone have grub issues?
<neversfelde> mattparry: nope, but #ubuntu+1 would be a better channel to ask
<neversfelde> Riddell: are you around?
<neversfelde> nemphis: how is the progress?
<shtylman> why is there not a progrss bar with text in qt?
<JontheEchidna> Adept had text in its progress bar
<shtylman> hmmm
<shtylman> did they extend the widget?
<shtylman> and make their own...
<shtylman> cause the stock one doesn't as far as I can see...
<shtylman> oh...and I think something in the new kde libraries causes segfault on exit... or something...
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: it uses the setformat function it seems
<JontheEchidna> i18n( "%p% [%1/%2B done, %3B/s] ETA: %4", <variablesgohere>)
<shtylman> ahh...so I can have various strings in there as well
<shtylman> beyond the %p or whatnot...
<shtylman> good to know :) thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<EagleScreen> filelight mola pero es algo inestable, si mientras esta escaneando te pones a tocar otros botones, se cuelga
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> EagleScreen: you need spanish support? => #kubuntu-es
<EagleScreen> sorry i typed here by error
<neversfelde> k
<nixternal> what happened to plasma-widget-network-manager?
<nixternal> nevermind
<nixternal> networkmanagement :)
<nixternal> hrmm, why does it pull in network-manager-gnome?
<EagleScreen> nixternal: there are two packages for plasma network-manager plasmoid, it may be an error
<nixternal> well, plasma-widget-networkmanagement !work
<nixternal> plasma-widget-network-manager will not install as it is marked obsolete
<EagleScreen> they are plasma-widget-networkmanager and plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<nixternal> there is no networkmanager, just network-manager
<nixternal> and it will not install as it is marked obsolete in teh repos
<EagleScreen> plasma-widget-networkmanagement is the official in Kuubntu now
<shtylman> Riddell: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity-slideshow/qt
<shtylman> Slideshow-kde.py
<nixternal> networkmanagement !work
<shtylman> I just did a quick app that seems to do what the gtk side does...
<nixternal> it is a crap icon for one, and all you can do is change the shortcut key for it
<EagleScreen> i think neither of them works well for now
<EagleScreen> in addiction I think there is a bug in network-manager package, it recomemnds network-manager-gnome or plasma-widget-networkmanager and it should recommend plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<nixternal> well this sucks
<EagleScreen> normal issues in the development release
<nixternal> EagleScreen: ya, week one
<nixternal> I have been around here for more than 4 years, typically this kind of garbage happens a bit earlier
<nixternal> normal issues == laziness || jumping the gun
<nixternal> in this case, it seems jumping the gun is the winner
<EagleScreen> nixternal: are you having this in karmic?
<nixternal> yes
<EagleScreen> then it is normally
<nixternal> no it isn't dude
<EagleScreen> karmic suffers on constant changes that break things temporary
<nixternal> the first month, OK, not post alpha3
<nixternal> EagleScreen: as did warty, hoary, dapper, and so on and so forth
<EagleScreen> Alpha versions can suffer regresions
<nixternal> nevermind, thanks
<nixternal> these types of regressions are for the first month...if this type of regression is expected, it needs to be communicated...I am tired of these somewhat idiotic moves
<neversfelde> http://kubuntu-de.org is now a kubuntu.org twin
<neversfelde> nemphis: you absolutely rock, thank you for all your work
<nemphis> thx
<nemphis> :)
<maco> nixternal: have you missed out on the interesting beta issues the last year?
<maco> hardy... compile flags changed and libc was updated and systems stopped booting... intrepid...dunno, didnt use it, something probably happened that i forgot about though... jaunty... intel driver goes insane 2 weeks before release
<zayx> hey developer dudes
<zayx> is not beig able to shutdown/reboot through kde dialogues a knowen packaging issue?
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<allee-k> Anyone knows the proper way to extract from passwd the full-name in GECOS?
<allee-k> in C++ ^^
<Riddell> shtylman: genius!
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you ack this launchpad bug 407727 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407727 in kphotoalbum "Sync kphotoalbum 4.0.2-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407727
<lex79> thanks
<Zorael^2> Will there be eventually be an openoffice.org-kde package in karmic? Doesn't seem to be one so far, and it looks horrid without it.
<Riddell> Zorael^2: yes
<maco> is using kde the reason my openoffice.org uses text with no images for all the buttons and confuses the HECK out of me?
<Riddell> yes, there's no kde theme currently, I'll poke Chris next week to see when the kde 4 one will appear
<Riddell> you should be able to install the gnome one though
<RioKuro> hey everybody
<RioKuro> does anybody know how to set my global cflags?
<Zorael^2> Riddell: the gnome one? openoffice.org-style-human, or -default?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Debian experimental has the kde4 stuff in their 3.1.1 packages, btw
<JontheEchidna> 3.1.1 prerelease packages, that is
<JontheEchidna> lex79: acked
<JontheEchidna> except arora crashed
<JontheEchidna> too bad apport didn't get it
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I was wrong, kphotoalbum need pkg-kde-tools 0.4.11, in ubuntu is 0.4.6 :(
<lex79> I posted my comment in LP, sorry.
<JontheEchidna> somebody need to merge that I guess
<JontheEchidna> Plasma NM bugs are almost under control. I killed 20 duplicates and moved 20 more over to the plasma-widget-networkmanagement package as they were triaged
<JontheEchidna> Still needs a bit of work if anybody's interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager
<allee-k__> Riddell: I've added a fix for bug 390396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390396 in kdebase ""About Me" in System Settings throws an error when changing details" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390396
<allee-k> JontheEchidna: you asked yesterday about userconfig.   I'm interested in some pykde work.  Is there somewhere a TODO for it?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if there's a formal TODO yet. Last I saw, there was a call for testing put out to the kubuntu-devel mailing list, with a package of the (still latest) bzr snapshot at https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<JontheEchidna> allee-k: ^
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/userconfig-kde4 <- also
<JontheEchidna> On the ML, it was proposed that once it got LDAP and samba integration that it could probably replace KUser
<_Sime> I'm not sure if that is really needed...
<_Sime> I'm also not sure who we would have to convice to get userconfig into kde svn.
<allee-k> JontheEchidna: thx
<allee-k> _Sime: ldap would be nice. as we here will soon: nis => ldap + krb ;)
<_Sime> allee-k: yeah, but, if you were administering a network would you use userconfig or a tool from your server vendor?
<_Sime> I'm not sure if userconfig should even aim at that scenario.
<_Sime> maybe just for non-networked PCs.
<_Sime> local accounts.
<allee-k> _Sime: If aim would be not-networked Kubuntu desktop/netbook, then IMO there would be no need to let userconfig primary interface show 'all' of  passwd/shadow/group
<_Sime> allee-k: that might be true too
<allee-k> mhmm, direct addressbook  link or/and integration would be more helpful
<davmor2> Riddell: did you get to the bottom of what is causing the issue with the live cds?
<Riddell> davmor2:  system-config-printer-udev: Conflicts: hal-cups-utils but 0.6.19+git20090217-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<davmor2> Meh who needs to print anyway right?
<Riddell> it'll get fixed with 4.3.0 on monday
<davmor2> Riddell: cool so tuesday's cd's should be good to test again then?
<Riddell> hope so
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> Riddell: will that mean that the work shtylman has put into the ubiquity-kde front end will then show up too :)  /me hopes so it looks nice :)
<seele> hmm.. would have liked to see a few more of my changes i recommended in the ubiquity ui
 * seele shrugs
<shtylman> seele: I think I got all your recommendations in
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-02
<davmor2> shtylman: :) so hopefully tuesday then :)  I'll let you know :)
<davmor2> anyway bed
<seele> shtylman: you changes the labels so they were first letter caps?
<shtylman> seele: yep...
 * seele hugs shtylman 
<seele> awesome
<shtylman> :)
<Riddell> seele: seen the slideshow?
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. "what slideshow", so no :)
<shtylman> oh yea...we need a set of "kubuntu" related slides versus the "ubuntu" ones they currently have
<seele> Riddell: http://doodle.com/ay88g3hw8cumiv2n
<seele> nixternal: ^^\
<seele> shtylman: ^^ too
 * seele looks to see who else hasnt responded
<seele> apachelogger: ^^^^^
<Dario_Andres> Does anyone know why they are KDE4.3 packages but ubuntu still provides qt4.5.0 (when qt4.5.2 has fixed a lot of bugs) ?
<Dario_Andres> at bugs.kde.org we are getting several crash reports about qt4.5.0 related bugs... on (k)ubuntu and KDE4.3.x packages
<Riddell> Dario_Andres: ubuntu doesn't generally do updates to whole new versions.  if there are testable patches for known bugs those can be put in an update
<Riddell> (kubuntu provides backports of new KDE versions but that's separate)
<Dario_Andres> mmh.. I see..
<Dario_Andres> Riddell: and can't this backport repos which provide new KDE version provide this updated Qt packages too ? or it can't be done because it could affect another apps ?
<Riddell> it could, but compiling and testing Qt is many hours work
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Translations Love Day | Alpha-3 released | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | Meeting http://doodle.com/ay88g3hw8cumiv2n
<Dario_Andres> yes, I know ... :-\
<Dario_Andres> err..
<Dario_Andres> do you know if someone else packages Qt4 out there ? some other ppa ?
<a|wen> Dario_Andres: 4.5.1 is in the experimental ppa ... doesn't look like 4.5.2 is anywhere
<Dario_Andres> a|wen: ok, thanks! thanks Riddell too :)
<a|wen> could update that one ... most of the time is compile time, so can do other stuff in the meantime
<JontheEchidna> we should just upload 4.5.2 to the 4.3 repo
<JontheEchidna> hmm, but eventually when we move the packages over to official backports...
<JontheEchidna> I think Qt 4.5.2 would be ready for jaunty-backports. There aren't any know regressions and it does have a lot of bugfixes
<JontheEchidna> I could do the work if this is generally agreed upon
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: agreed ... but testing it out in the PPA would be a good idea then
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: add it to the meeting agenda?
<JontheEchidna> I most probably won't be able to attend
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but you can't take the karmic packaging, that has the phonon changes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Qt 4.5.1 is in kubuntu-experimental. It'd probably just require a tarball change, and maybe sync the qtcopy patches
<JontheEchidna> but all the backport work is done
<Dario_Andres> a little sidenote before leaving
<Dario_Andres> qt-copy on svn is not being updated anymore
<Dario_Andres> KDE is now using kde-qt.git on gitorius
<Dario_Andres> so may be you need to change the way of fetching the qt-copy patches.. (may be it is documented somewhere)
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's good to know. I hadn't heard about that
<shtylman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/242825/
<shtylman> that crashes on exit
<shtylman> straight up segfault...no python messages
<shtylman> minimal test case I can produce
<Dario_Andres> JontheEchidna: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/qt-copy/README.qt-copy?revision=987575&view=markup , http://qt.gitorious.org/+kde-developers/qt/kde-qt/blobs/4.5.2-patched/README.kde-qt
<Riddell> Sime_: ^^
<mcasadevall> evening all
<Riddell> shtylman: it's something to do with pyKDE needing a KMainWindow
<Riddell> it's a longstanding bug
 * mcasadevall just had a castrophic HDD failure
<Riddell> evening mcasadevall
<Riddell> :(
<mcasadevall> Riddell: have you come to Ireland yet?
<Riddell> mcasadevall: no, not until late tomorrow
<mcasadevall> Riddell: can you burn a Kubuntu/amd64 alternate CD, and bring it with you?
<mcasadevall> so I can reinstall?
 * mcasadevall has an Kubuntu/i386 liveCD which I'm running off of right now
<mcasadevall> Its forunate I brought spare SATA HDD drives, and a spare laptop just incase this sorta thing might happen
<Riddell> mcasadevall: karmic alpha 3?
<mcasadevall> Riddell: jaunty is perferable actually
<mcasadevall> (I have a jaunty 9.04 server cd I could use though ..)
 * mcasadevall thinks
<shtylman> Riddell: interesting...
<shtylman> rather unfortunate...
<mcasadevall> Needless to say, I'm pissed
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: one huge qt-copy patch? looks like that is the easiest way to do it without it taking hours to get them
<JontheEchidna> eh, it's only missing a few. shouldn't be too hard to even just copy them over from karmic's packagde
<Riddell> shtylman: you can use pyqt fine
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: oh, true ... but in the future it looks to be the only way
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<shtylman> Riddell: well...yes... indeed I can... but when using kde specific things i need pyKDE :)
 * shtylman finally made progress with the KCategorizedView
<Riddell> shtylman: poke _Sime  :)
<shtylman> hehe
<Riddell> mcasadevall: jaunty alternate amd64 CD is in my laptop CD drive
<mcasadevall> Riddell: I love you :-)
<mcasadevall> I'm not sure if this is an HDD failure or something else, but I feel now is a good time to backup
<shtylman> so... KIcon is failing for me...
<shtylman> do I need to initialize something before I use it?
<shtylman> besides KApplication...
<shtylman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243011/
<shtylman> that does NOT load the printer icon
<shtylman> if I change it to a QIcon and specify an icon in my local directories it works...
<shtylman> what gives?? :)
<seele> ScottK: ping
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: QVariant needs a pixmap or something returned, KIcon("printer").pixmap(64,64) works
<JontheEchidna> KIconLoader would probably be better, so you don't have to hardcode the pixmap size
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
<JontheEchidna> yeah, might have to use KIconLoader, un-nevermind
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: really? I looked at other sample code from SystemSettings and it puts a KIcon right into QVariant...
<JontheEchidna> just my guess actually
<shtylman> but indeed... the .pixmap(64,64) worked
<shtylman> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> yw
 * JontheEchidna wonders how hard it would be to use a K class in a Qt project using the qmake build system
<shtylman> why would would someone do such a thing!?
<shtylman> cmake is just...so ... wonderful...
<JontheEchidna> giving icons to arora was the plan
<JontheEchidna> it's just so... bare
<shtylman> I think it would be easier to convert them to cmake...
<shtylman> heh
 * shtylman wonders why qt doesn't just adopt cmake...
<JontheEchidna> dunno, cmake seems a natural fit to me
<JontheEchidna> maybe it has something to do with their translation setup
<shtylman> indeed
<shtylman> well
<shtylman> I mean...they could add the cmake support
<shtylman> I can't imagine it would be that bad
<shtylman> cmake is just so much more powerful
<JontheEchidna> the standard icons that Qt has to choose from is somewhat... lacking: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/qstyle.html#StandardPixmap-enum
<JontheEchidna> in theory we could get oxygen icons out of all of those, but the selection is limited
<shtylman> hmm..
<shtylman> so..internalPointer() on a QModelIndex ... appears to .. not work...
<shtylman> causes a segfauly in python
<shtylman> *segfault...
<shtylman> how the hell am I supposed to get my internal data out!! :)
<shtylman> it has been locked away...in a sacred place...:(
<JontheEchidna> canHazInternalDatazPlox()
<JontheEchidna> ^returns a QLolCat
<shtylman> ... wow...
<shtylman> I am lost for words...
<shtylman> oh man! : "Fatal Python error: deletion of interned string failed"
<shtylman> I don't even know what that means...
<JontheEchidna> http://mintyferret.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/lolcat7.gif
<shtylman> ... thank you
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'm done
<shtylman> heh
<JontheEchidna> the good news is that I have found a way to get more icons in the menus that I'll be able to submit to arora (since it follows the pattern that they are using for the toolbar buttons)
<JontheEchidna> now I'll compile and hope that I see oxygen icons
<JontheEchidna> the bad news is that we're still limited in what icons we can use :(
<shtylman> :/ ... well...some is better than nothing...
<shtylman> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to store and retrieve my own data in each model index
<shtylman> everything I have tried has failed... :(
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/243096/
<shtylman> what the dickens!!
<shtylman> that should totally work!! right??
<JontheEchidna> I've never even attempted model/view :(
<shtylman> oh...
<JontheEchidna> I've not had a need yet, plus it looks scary
<shtylman> dude...its scary stuff
<shtylman> a web of doom if you will
<shtylman> it is scary...
<shtylman> the problem is that is is very very generic
<shtylman> and thus you have to basically build from the lowest level up and that can get tricky
<shtylman> I have done it in c++ ... but I have no idea why this python stuff doesn't work ...
<shtylman> who know.. :/
<JontheEchidna> oh what I would give to get KIcon working in arora...
<JontheEchidna> it'd probably be easier to just port it to kde
<JontheEchidna> looks like rekonq is planning another release in two weeks
<rgreening> hmm.. flash doesn't seem to be working with youtube anymore under kubuntu (konq or arora)
<Mamarok> why is kdesudo an optional package? It is mandatory for sudo rights in a gui, like systemsettings or such
 * a|wen is running kde4.2.4 and qt4.5.2 on jaunty ... looks to run fine
<a|wen> what was the regressions we had with 4.2.4 ... could be fun seeing if any of them has vanished with the new qt
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: I've uploaded qt4.5.2 for jaunty to the experimental PPA ... now we just need to find out if we want it in any of the others
<apachelogger> a|wen: ping
<a|wen> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> a|wen: got time to revu a package?
<a|wen> apachelogger: sure, just give me a link
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kontrolpack
<a|wen> i'll take a look
<apachelogger> kthx :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: can haz watch file? :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: doesn't work
<apachelogger> for some reason it fails to find the tar
<apachelogger> though upstream did weird things that since I had him fix some stuff
<apachelogger> anyway, simply put: b0rked right now, ought to follow soonish :)
 * apachelogger is wondering why launchpad can't resize pics to fit the mugshot requirements
<apachelogger> I mean, that is pretty simple graphics editing, even with python one should be able to do this in like 3 lines of code :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: do they have tar.gz files? ... i can only find zip source archives from upstream
<a|wen> apachelogger: found it ... http://sf.net/kontrolpack/KontrolPack-(.+)_Linux-2\.6\.tar\.gz ?
<apachelogger> a|wen: more likely it is a prebuilt binary
<apachelogger> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kontrolpack/KontrolPack-2.0.2.tar.gz
<apachelogger> that is the URL I got
<apachelogger> but as mentioned uscan fails to find that
<apachelogger> maybe it is hidden or something
<a|wen> apachelogger: it is located in a subfolder, thats why it fails ... http://sf.net/kontrolpack/kontrolpack_src/KontrolPack-(.+)-src/KontrolPack-(.+)\.tar\.gz
<a|wen> apachelogger: apart from the watch-file it looks good ... lintian wants a man-page; but dunno how much point there is in that, binary doesn't even accept "--help"
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: The Qt 4.5.1 regression we had with KDE 4.2 was that RSSNow was totally busted. Should be fixed in KDE 4.3
<JontheEchidna> which is why if that's still an issue, we should only push 4.5.2 to jaunty-backports right before we upload 4.3 to jaunty-backports
<apachelogger> a|wen: no manpage :P
<apachelogger> will add watchfile though
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: how busted?
<a|wen> or busted how?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: everything was invisible inside the appelt
<JontheEchidna> *applet
<a|wen> i see ... still an issue in qt 4.5.2 + kde 4.2.4
<a|wen> i should upgrade to 4.3.0 soonish and test
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger thinks that kontrolpacks desktop file is kinda flawed
<apachelogger> functionallitywise
<a|wen> apachelogger: are you sure you install the desktop file?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> my todo sez I don't because it is flawed
<apachelogger> I'll use su-to-root for the time being and get upstream to provide one file for kde and one for gnome
<apachelogger> or get su-to-root out of the menu package
<apachelogger> that is really a PITA
<a|wen> patch it to something that at least works...
<apachelogger> well, I need to patch for su-to-root anyway
<apachelogger> but since the package ought to provide desktop files for both kdesu and gksu I'd also need to do build magic in order to divert a gnome desktop file from the main one
<a|wen> we surely needs a common interface for that
<apachelogger> su-to-root would be that
<apachelogger> AFAIK it can use about any rootingtool out there
<apachelogger> that includes both those for CLI and GUI
<a|wen> but does it currently work?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> su-to-root -X -c systemsettings
<a|wen> then i'd use that one
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kontrolpack
<apachelogger> well, it is in menu
<a|wen> hmm... network plasmoid seems kinda broken in karmic :/
<apachelogger> and menu does a lot more than su-to-root (it's not even in the default seeds)
 * apachelogger goes swimming
<shadeslayer> anyone here who can give me some advice on some compilation errors i get in ktorrent?
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/m10f496e3
<shadeslayer> im probably missing some dev packages....
<shadeslayer> never mind... :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: the .png file is installed with executable bit set (+x)
<apachelogger> a|wen: is that a problem?
<a|wen> apachelogger: eh... it shouldn't be executable
<apachelogger> a|wen: yeah, but is it a problem :P
<a|wen> isn't it an easy fix :P
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> dh_install can't do that
<apachelogger> I'd rather have upstream fix that in the tarball as a whole, since every file in the tar is +x :P
<apachelogger> he didn't fix that complaint in his last retaring
<a|wen> i agree on getting upstream to fix it!
<OdyX> apachelogger: or do a repack yourself (and add ~ubuntu or whatever before -1)
<apachelogger> also an option
<OdyX> apachelogger: can be faster...
<a|wen> apachelogger: add this to end of debian/rules
<a|wen> binary-install/kontrolpack::
<a|wen>         chmod -x $(CURDIR)/debian/kontrolpack/usr/share/pixmaps/kontrolpack.png
<apachelogger> k
 * apachelogger wants note that this will be deprecate in the next version though
 * apachelogger keeps those launchpad mugshots changing
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am wondering
<apachelogger> a|wen: why is the desktop file not +x?
<a|wen> apachelogger: dh_fixperms removes +x from .desktop files and README (and some other categories)
<apachelogger> why not images?
<a|wen> good question ... it only fixes permissions on files in some pre-defined locations where it can be sure of the state it seems
<apachelogger> a image filer never needs to be executable
<apachelogger> bug IMHO
<a|wen> would make sense to have it look in /usr/share/pixmaps+icons as well
<apachelogger> a|wen: uploaded
<JontheEchidna> new strigi out
 * JontheEchidna updates packages
 * apachelogger thinks he pissed off svn.debian with too many wrong passwords :S
<OdyX> apachelogger: fail2ban certainly... svn.debian.org pissed you off :-)
<apachelogger> not like I would care :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: advocate added
<apachelogger> a|wen: thx
<ghostcube> :)  hi
 * a|wen waves to ghostcube
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> i installed bespin
<ghostcube> hehe nice thing
<maco> er guys....how do you get arora to use plugins? i installed swfdec and swfdec-mozilla and restarted arora, but it doesnt auto-detect the plugin
<JontheEchidna> I guess you're hitting bug 407384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407384 in arora "flashplugin (swfdec or gnash) on arora" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407384
<maco> when i first said that, apt had error'd out. now its definitely installed, and it shows a lego instead of playing the video
<maco> mhmmm thatd be it
<maco> doesnt work in konq either though
<JontheEchidna> ooh, new webkitkde commits...
 * a|wen wonders what his best shot is in karmic of connecting to encrypted wireless...
<ScottK> seele: Pong
 * ScottK notes I have a teenager doing facebook usability testing with arora on a netbook.  She has no idea it's research.  She's just thrilled to get to facebook.
<a|wen> cool :)
 * Quintasan is back
 * a|wen is testing out KNE on his eee
<a|wen> looks good :) apart from network connectivity
<vorian> is that new?
<ScottK> That's pretty much known to be crap at this point.
<vorian> kne
<ScottK> vorian: Kubuntu Netbook Edition
<vorian> haa
 * vorian is quite slow
<a|wen> need to use it next week ... so have to find some minimal working connectivity or i have to reinstall :(
<ScottK> How's the move preps going?
<ScottK> a|wen: What king of connectivity do you need?
<ScottK> king/kind
<a|wen> ScottK: wireless wpa
<ScottK> a|wen: I've been using ifup/ifdown for now.
<a|wen> then it is bad ... not even knetworkmanager work anymore
<ScottK> It's easy enough to set up.
<ScottK> I didn't try knetworkmanager, but I'm not suprised as NetworkManager changed some password handling stuff.
<ScottK> a|wen: Did you try the PPA versions up for testing?
<a|wen> looked at the test-page for the PPA version ... and they couldn't make it work
<a|wen> but karmic is blazing fast at booting!
<vorian> except when it's not
<ScottK> Of course.
<ScottK> My netbook is booting with KMS now though.
<a|wen> boots fine here ... and with ext4 on the root-drive it is pretty fast
<a|wen> uh, the network-plasmoid from jaunty-updates works ... except that there is no visual feedback on connecting
<neversfelde> a|wen: here too, I am using it with apt-pinning for a while now
<a|wen> looks like we were lucky with that update :P
 * shtylman can't wait for his always innovating touch book to arrive!!
<a|wen> shtylman: exciting ... do you have a link to a device like that
<shtylman> a|wen: http://alwaysinnovating.com/home/index.htm
<a|wen> uhh ... me want :)
<ScottK> +1 for arora on facebook.
 * JontheEchidna was quite surprised when he found out that QtWebKit doesn't render the <s> tag (filed a bug against QtWebKit @ webkit.org)
<jussi01> Ive had my eye on that device for sometime
 * a|wen has never heard about the <s> tag
 * shtylman was not aware you could abbreviate the <strike> tag like that... cool
<a|wen> ahh
<JontheEchidna> bugzilla uses it to strike through links of resolved bugs, quite handy
<JontheEchidna> but both <s> and <strike> are broken in arora, rekonq, et al :(
<a|wen> oh ... that is big thing missing
<shtylman> http://www.osnews.com/story/21935/GNOME_To_Drop_Icons_in_Buttons_Menus
<shtylman> am I the only one that find that hilarious?
<shtylman> *finds
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * JontheEchidna is quite happy with the results of his afternoon tweaking: http://imagebin.ca/view/SMaROCHo.html
<JontheEchidna> Crystal window decoration, QtCurve w/ Aqua presets, Blue Altra Dot wallpaper, and the default Kubuntu color scheme
<jussi01> Im sorry, I still think thats gross... but default ones always seem to be. problem is, that one seems very kde3.
<JontheEchidna> I'd be happier if the gradient on the windeco wasn't so harsh
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1006042
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1006042&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1006042 | Read/write all OpenVPN settings I could find, not just the ones needed for my local VPN. Please test! If there is a problem, ...
<JontheEchidna> ^Would be good for VPN testing, seems to be a major commit
<maco> i'm with jussi01
<maco> that theme makes me glad my window manager doesn't have window decorations. all i'm sayin'
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-02
<apachelogger> maco: 
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qtxml.html
<dantti> Riddell: I'm not sure there will be a packagekit release tomorow (since Richard seems to be on holydays) do you want a diff file of the changes?
<dantti> I'm also finishing some kpackagekit stuff which would also be nice to be in the next alpha
<apachelogger> maco: also a tutorial regarding qtdom: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/QtDOM_Tutorial
<ScottK> NCommander: Please give us a fix then.  It'd be nice to be able to (at least once this cycle) get KDE to build on armel.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Congratulations: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/08/in-case-you-missed-it.html
<JontheEchidna> neato
<maco> apachelogger: thank you!
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: because we wanted to sync
<Viper> hello
<giova> will KNetworkManager be wroking properly in KU 10.4?  10.10?
<giova> win 4
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> stalcup: can you send me a merge directive for kdeartwork plz
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802084300-qnorsyi45yr1tkv1 * debian/ (7 files) packaging++
<Riddell> hmm, guess we won't be uploading 4.5.0 before freeze https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/612457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612457 in dpkg (Ubuntu Maverick) "1.15.8.2 regression: dpkg-deb segfaults" [Critical,Triaged]
<\sh> Riddell: I thought pitti is fixing it right now...
<Riddell> dantti: patch against packagekit is good
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802092911-h9mqi94n6ffdirhz * debian/ (ubuntu-sso-qt.install control rules) packaging++
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802094232-8ul1ol0qbkezuaqm * debian/control conflict && replace the python thing
<Riddell> message indicator enabled in kubuntu-default-settings for kopete and konversation, patched directory into quassel
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what do you think about turning off backup-file-saving in kate?
<apachelogger> jon and I find it rather annoying and useless most of the time
<Riddell> apachelogger: on what rationale?
<apachelogger> leaves files all over the place
<apachelogger> ... milian suggested that something more vim-like is in the works though
<Riddell> as an emacs user I've got used to those little twiddle files around the place and I do find them occationally useful
<Riddell> what is more vim like?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/recover.html
<apachelogger> vim creates "swap" files which are a lot like the runtime backups openoffice maintains
<apachelogger> so in case your editor goes down you can recover your work
<apachelogger> which for me used to be more useful than the random backup kate leaves around
<Riddell> yes that is nicer
<Riddell> well I'd prefer to keep it on until kate gets support for that
<Riddell> but I'm not too fussed
<Riddell> I'd worry that someone would expect it to be on then get grumpy when it isn't and they've lost their work
<apachelogger> hm, I wonder if more people turn it off ^^
<apachelogger> stalcup: lol @ skeletor 
 * apachelogger leaves a cookie on stalcup's desk
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to repoke the desktopcouch/u1 people again today and if they don't get to merge my stuff I will upload a patched version to the archives
<Riddell> apachelogger: or should I try poking someone?
<Riddell> "libqt4-dev: Conflicts: libqtwebkit-dev but 2.0~week27-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<Riddell> hmm, I had a feeling qt was going to get messy in lucid PPA backports
<apachelogger> Riddell: well you could try vertok for u1 and CardinalFang for desktopcouch
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are the merge request URLs?
<apachelogger> but from what I gather they are just busy and not really sure if they should not use some generic implementation such as python-keyring
<apachelogger> where python-keyring apparently does not provide the functionallity they need
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/kwallet-support/+merge/31138
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/desktopcouch/kwallet-support/+merge/31135
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> they'd be better waiting for the actual freedesktop cross desktop password manager I'd think
<Riddell> (than use python-keyring)
<apachelogger> I do think so too
<apachelogger> OTOH we could just make ubuntu-sso an abstraction between keyrings and apps
<apachelogger> (well, not for desktopcouch, but otherwise ;))
<apachelogger> mehh....  ubuntuone-client depends on ubuntu-sso-client.
<apachelogger> guess which package contains the syncdaemon  ;)
 * apachelogger wonders if that client thingy should be virtual
 * apachelogger is quite the sneaky bunny today
<apachelogger> dpkg: considering removing ubuntu-sso-client in favour of ubuntu-sso-qt ...
<apachelogger> dpkg: yes, will remove ubuntu-sso-client in favour of ubuntu-sso-qt.
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802100413-uqsv850bfxfkslmo * debian/control provide ubuntu-sso-client so it will be removed without breaking ubuntuone-client
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802101104-m2lwztc74dttz9o8 * src/AccessToken.h fromat++
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802101257-75b9okpuyzih5drx * src/api/CMakeLists.txt fix build
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802101503-wtd06lx5sgso8lkv * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp comment out share action as I prepare for kcm awesomeness
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802101834-3vhucq7mnqo35o3k * (6 files in 2 dirs) revise kcm structure to: Ubuntu One (section) |-> General |-> Shares |-> Folders |-> Web
<apachelogger> hm, making multiple kcmodules into one kcm plugin is a bit of a tricky thing I see
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802111023-j9tcyw8k1yqj5gfz * src/kcmodule/ (6 files) Folders is sort of working again :D
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802111047-v2add8oad3vzq5zr * src/kcmodule/ (Folders.cpp Folders.h) ...if one does not forget to add them...
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802113634-qdp5e8a9x9d4vimq * src/kcmodule/ (9 files) Add Web
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gtk-recordmydesktop is the broken
<apachelogger> any guesses as to what language the app is written in? :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is maverick done?
<apachelogger> i.e. are you done with your QA ^^
<Quintasan> Well, I think everything is working fine
<Quintasan> We should make a wiki page with QA test cases
<Riddell> I'm still QAing
<Quintasan> Riddell: What's the result so far?
<Riddell> everything installed
<Riddell> only issue I see is when installing kde-full it removes plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Riddell> think I'll change meta-kde to Recommend plasma-widget-networkmanagement not network-manager-kde
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/u1-kcm.ogv what do you think?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I agree
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pingy, are you at work?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: could you please get cracking on lucid backports? :)
 * apachelogger is gsocing
<Quintasan> oh, it's monday
<Quintasan> sure
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the web module for?  why is that better than using a web browser?
<apachelogger> it isn't it is just built in and looks neat ;)
<Quintasan> libqt4-dev: Conflicts: libqtwebkit-dev but 2.0~week27-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<apachelogger> particular rationale is that initially you will not be able to remove devices (i.e. remove access permission) via the KCM, so you can easily jump to the web module and do it there
<Quintasan> apachelogger: we do not have that package in lucid, do we?
<apachelogger> also I must repeat that it looks neat ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there are now two sources in the PPA .. the old qtwebkit and the new qtwebkit-source ... supposedly there is some conflicting going on between those two
<apachelogger> that is just a guess though
<Quintasan> O_O
<Quintasan> and which one should we use?
<apachelogger> the new one ;)
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, I was thinking to somehow make the general kcm also come in a info-only favor which then can embedd into kinfocenter
 * apachelogger finds it a bit silly that the general module lists stuff such as name and email and subscription (especially since currently you cannot even upgrade via the KCM/API)
<apachelogger> the subscription that is ^^
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Conflicts: qt3-dev-tools (<= 3:3.3.4-7), libqtwebkit-dev
<Quintasan> in qt4-xqq
<Quintasan> x11*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for what pkg?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: qt4-x11 in ninjas ppa
<Quintasan> no version specified, just conflicts
<Quintasan> and kdelibs lucid backport fails due to that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what binary package
<apachelogger> qt4-x11 is no binary package :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: does anyone use kinfocenter?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: libqt4-dev
<apachelogger> Riddell: dunno, but it is little effort since kinfocenter also uses KCMs
<apachelogger> it is also neat ^^
 * apachelogger thinks about selling points here
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think you will have to look into qt4-x11 then :S
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ apt-cache show libqt4-dev|grep Conflicts
<apachelogger> Conflicts: qt3-dev-tools (<= 3:3.3.4-7)
<apachelogger> no confict there
<apachelogger> but a breaks I have seen
<Quintasan> apachelogger: download the debian.tar.gz for lucid backport ^_^
<Quintasan> I will change it and reupload
<apachelogger> I am just saying that mav does not have no conflict so obviously lucid needs to be fix0red ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: anyways to get a new dsc without source tarball?
 * Quintasan is too lazy to download
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> well, technically, but you really do not want to go there
<Quintasan> it's really really bad/
<Quintasan> ?
 * apachelogger is wondering how to build the shares kcm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well you need to do everything dpkg-source would be doing (calculating checksums and whatnot)
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I'm too lazy to do that
<Quintasan> Downloading
<Quintasan> ^^
<Quintasan> Meanwhile I will get some tea and find my vaacum cleaner
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802121147-ed2spnmjm8gd3l9x * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp when trying to connect change the statusnotifier to indicate this
 * apachelogger ponders lunching
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger patches a syncd again
 * Riddell uploads the new kdebase-workspace tar to ninjas
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> I do not have a lucid pbuilder
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2010Kansai
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> some reading for me
<Riddell> Sput: is it possible to override quassel settings?
<Riddell> in the way we do for kde apps in our kubuntu-default-settings package
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I belive that libqt4-dev should depend on libqtwebkit-dev
<Quintasan> ot at least recomment it 
<Quintasan> s/t/d
<apachelogger> how so?
<Quintasan> hmmm
<apachelogger> holy cheese 
<apachelogger> ImportError: No module named ubuntu_sso
<Quintasan> Wait
<debfx> Quintasan: it already recommends libqtwebkit-dev
<Quintasan> You are not using Python, are you?
<Quintasan> what the heck
<Quintasan> debfx: no it doesn't
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I didnt like python
<apachelogger> now I truely hate it
<Riddell> debfx: he's talking about lucid PPA
<apachelogger> <3 ubuntuone
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Replaces: libqtwebkit-dev
<Quintasan> I think I should also get rid of that
<apachelogger> oh great
<Quintasan> and, qtwebkit or qtwebkit-source?
<apachelogger> something is leaking into plasma again
<apachelogger> Quintasan: latter
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and yes supposedly you should
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just hold on to maverick for reference
<Riddell> Quintasan: is there a reason kdeaccessibility isn't in bzr?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I probably didn't push
<Quintasan> Riddell: pushed
<Riddell> thanks
<Sput> Riddell: depends on what you plan to do
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so no recommends on libqtwebkit? :<
<Riddell> Sput: turn off systray icon, turn on message indicator
 * Quintasan thinks that would solve tons of problems with that
<Sput> Riddell: mmmh, can your way of doing that drop config files in users' $HOME? or does it need to be a systemwide file in /etc?
<Riddell> Quintasan: libqt4-dev does recommend libqtwebkit-dev in maverick so that's fine to add, but packages shouldn't expect that (it's a circular dependency)
<Riddell> Sput: needs to be system wide
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not if it is not in mav
<Riddell> Sput: at the moment I've patched it which is ok but not very elegant
<Sput> hokay, I'd need to write something for that, I guess... we don't have a global settings file atm
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> I see
<Riddell> Sput: that's what I thought
<Riddell> Sput: here the patch incase you want to check I'm not breaking anything :)  http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_02_enable_message_indicator.diff
<Sput> Riddell: that looks straightforward enough :)
<yofel> Riddell: do you know someone from the sru team that can take a look at bug 573785? 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573785 in qtm (Ubuntu) "QTM crashes when a window is launched" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573785
<Quintasan> Riddell: what about that Kopete patch, did you look into it or I should make a hell on earth in #kopete? ^_^
<apachelogger> :O
<Quintasan> great
<apachelogger>  KWallet::Wallet::openWallet(KWallet::Wallet::LocalWallet(), 0, KWallet::Wallet::Synchronous); yields 0
<Quintasan> two hours of spare time while qt is rebuilding
<apachelogger> today is super strange
<apachelogger> and wth does kwallet source not obey kdelibs coding standard
<Riddell> Quintasan: go ahead and put it in bzr
<Quintasan> \o/
<Riddell> Quintasan: do you still need lichts?
<Riddell> yofel: I can upload to unapproved queue, then jdong or devfil are probably good to ping
<yofel> ok, that would help, thanks
 * apachelogger is wondering why xdg-open launches chrome
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes, I will be working on it in a while
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> not today
<Quintasan> unless kdelibs import is fixed I can't do anything
<Quintasan> and shadeslayer reported it will be fixed in few days
<yofel> the bug is set to 'In Progress' for the vcs-imports so that should be fixed soon I hope
<Riddell> yofel: uploaded
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802125041-sbkrs9gdnhnsc21r * src/AccessToken.cpp do not call realmKey() multiple times in one function
<Riddell> so, ninjas, who's in favour of uploading 4.5.0 now to maverick for alpha 3?
<Riddell> the random number generator on https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ says "i3863 250 jobs (14 minutes)" so I guess we have buildds to use
<Riddell> poor old PPA buildds "i3864 999 jobs (four days)" what is that all about
<apachelogger> I think that is indeed very random ^^
 * apachelogger is also wondering how that gets calcd to begin wiht
<apachelogger> anyhow
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I'm pretty sure it works. So I'd vote in favour
<apachelogger> I am in favor of asking the universal decision maker
<Quintasan> eight ball?
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> unfrotunately it is dead
<apachelogger> so lets use an 8ball plz
<apachelogger> unfortunately we do not have an rbot so we cannot do it in here
<apachelogger> what a chain of fail
<apachelogger> Riddell: lets just upload
<Riddell> it's a decision!
<Riddell> I'll start preparing the upload, probably about half an hour for objections :)
<apachelogger> from ubuntu_sso import DBUS_IFACE_AUTH_NAME, DBUS_PATH_AUTH
<apachelogger> supposedly they plan on renaming the dbus iface name
 * apachelogger should have gone on lunch break when he pondered
 * Riddell pushes apachelogger to lunchpad
 * apachelogger giggles
 * yofel notes that it might take a while as the vending machines on lunchpad like to time out usually
<Quintasan> Riddell: speak about the devil
<Quintasan> kdelibs import is fixed
<Riddell> Quintasan: goodness
<Riddell> Quintasan: if you're onto kdelibs does this mean qt daily builds are available and working?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we pwn all builders for alpha 3
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: at ~neon?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> our ppa size was bumped
<Quintasan> Bazaar Subversion Plugin Edit  	Fix Released
<shadeslayer> :O
<Riddell> "project-neon-qt   12 days ago "  not very daily :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that from qt git head?
<shadeslayer> ah Quintasan update that :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-qt i believe
<Quintasan> this is kde-qt
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude.. put the recipe online then i can trigger builds as well
<Quintasan> there were no further commits I belive
<shadeslayer> using the web ui
<Riddell> web ui?
<Riddell> hmm, no yuiry to fix bug 602129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602129 in userconfig (Ubuntu Maverick) "userconfig fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602129
<Riddell> wee task for anyone not already busy with 5 other tasks ^^
<Quintasan> Pending build on 2010-08-05 (estimated) Maverick Project Neon
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Import started 2 hours ago on russkaya and finished 2 hours ago taking a minute — see the log
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802131116-4n4kdu0ogtnzws8r * src/ (__init__.py AuthHandler.cpp CMakeLists.txt) mess with the python foo to make the syncdaemon work again ... what a mess ...
<Quintasan> no newer imports on kde-qt
<Riddell> I wonder who maintains the kde-qt git branch
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: awesome :)
<shadeslayer> but small problem
<Quintasan> ?
<shadeslayer> we need custom kdmrc
<shadeslayer> because we need to launch kde neon or kde normal from kdm
<Quintasan> are we building kde yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> not yet ^_^
<Quintasan> so, chill out
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> Start 2010-08-05
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> in three days
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Quintasan> nothing to laugh at
<Quintasan> we are stalled at best
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw you initiated build of kdelibs?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wah?
<apachelogger> what yo uneed is an xsession desktop file
<apachelogger> see /usr/share/xsession(s)
<shadeslayer> yeah that too
<shadeslayer> and we need to put that as a custom entry in kdmrc
<shadeslayer> or thats what i think....
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> you would not be running neon kdm anyway
<apachelogger> only a mad man would
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> besides, maintaining that sort of thing is quite the effort
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude where is the fricking kdelibs import?
 * apachelogger has loads of ideas today
<shadeslayer> i cant find it :P
<yofel> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4 ?
<shadeslayer> thanks yofel
<apachelogger> Riddell: we could take over ubuntu-sso-client and support gnome-keyring too ... I sort of feel like looking more into Qt plugin creation, so our ubuntu-sso would then have a kwallet and keyring plugin
 * apachelogger also notes that this would eliminate the need to link against kwallet which is a bit odd because the thing itsel fis called ubuntu-sso-qt ;)
<shadeslayer> apart from that .. its still pulling in stuff
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fail!
<debfx> Riddell: attached a debdiff to bug #602129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602129 in userconfig (Ubuntu Maverick) "userconfig fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602129
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: were still stuck :)
<shadeslayer> because it wont happen till lp releases new stuff
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we get to work next week
<Riddell> debfx: have I ever said you rock?
<Riddell> debfx: uploaded thanks
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> they should learn to release stuff like that immediately
<shadeslayer> debian dev says we dont co operate much ^_^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: err.. why was the nm widget removed?
<Riddell> ask him what he'd like to see
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because I installed kde-full which recommends network-manager-kde which conflicts with the plasma widget
<shadeslayer> oh i see
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/eQ1xSqb5
<shadeslayer> line 20 onwards :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: curious, our webkitkde package was uploaded 18 months ago, Debian's was uploaded 12 months ago, seems like he should be contacting us
<Riddell> and since you did contact him, not sure what the issue is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe because we didnt send him the fix for a packaging bug? :)
<sheytan> hi guys
<sheytan> i have a question
<sheytan>  will someone fix that 'lost and found' section in system settings for kde 4.5 and packages for lucid?
<sheytan> i mean, they should go to related categories
<Riddell> sheytan: yes that needs to be fixed
<Riddell> volunteers welcome
<sheytan> Riddell i woul help, but im not a dev :(
<shadeslayer> sheytan: you dont need to be... :P
 * Riddell puts the "I'm a dev" hat on sheytan 
<sheytan> shadeslayer, then what shoul i do to fix?
<shadeslayer> im pressed for time myself :P
<shadeslayer> hmm.. 
<shadeslayer> sheytan: first test if you still have the problem
<sheytan> shadeslayer yep
<sheytan> i'm on kde 4.5 right now
<shadeslayer> sheytan: with new 4.5 release ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you think if I could apply for kubuntu-dev now?
<Riddell> sheytan: look at the Categories= line in the .desktop files in /usr/share/kde4/services/
<Riddell> and work out what it should be based on other .desktop files that aren't broken
<shadeslayer> sheytan: you have the RC right?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is lucid backporting done?
<Riddell> Quintasan: maybe, I'd need to review your packaging skills, can't hurt to update your wiki page in preparation though
<shadeslayer> sheytan: actually there was a final release :)
<shadeslayer> which is being worked on :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer but no packages :D
<shadeslayer> youd think so :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: does amarok crash for you on startup?
<sheytan> shadeslayer i know that someone is working on them, to propably release packages with kde release :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yep.. ok so now, in maverick i have this under lost and found : http://imgur.com/i1UnA
<Riddell> Quintasan: kdepimlibs not pushed?
<sheytan> shadeslayer i have some more, but im working on this. I'll try to put things where they should be ;)
<Riddell> sheytan: we have maverick packages if you want to help test
<sheytan> i think i know how :D
<shadeslayer> sure :D
<sheytan> Riddell i need to upgrade to maveric, righty?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yep
<sheytan> shadeslayer: font: where from? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ubuntu private ppa ;)
<shadeslayer> its the ubuntu font
<sheytan> shadeslayer link?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: only ubuntu members get access :p
<sheytan> :(
<shadeslayer> its pretty good looking right?
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, if you're on lucid hang around and we'll get you to test the lucid packages when they're done
<sheytan> Riddell sure :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer it looks awesome :D
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ok .. so im upgrading kde to 4.5 from ninja ppa :P
<sheytan> will be included in mm?
<shadeslayer> yet to be decided
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdegames not pushed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubuntu fonts had a new release
<sheytan> shadeslayer vote for it :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pushed to bzr about 15 mins ago
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you fix kde4libs?
<shadeslayer> or should i
<shadeslayer> ok err
<shadeslayer> needs changelog merge
<Riddell> I did that
<Riddell> no I didn't
<Riddell> I did something else
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok so i should fix in bzr right?
<sheytan> ha!
<sheytan> i know how to fix it :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan++
<sheytan> but who's that one who's resposible for that? :D
<sheytan> i mean, someone needs to make those changes
<sheytan> to put to packages
<shadeslayer> well you can send in patches to use
<shadeslayer> *us 
<debfx> Riddell: I have another fix for some virtuoso upgrade issues: #608878
<shadeslayer> and then kde upstream i guess
<debfx> bug #608878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608878 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "package libvirtodbc0 6.1.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/odbc/virtodbc_r.so', which is also in package virtuoso-nepomuk 6.1.0-0ubuntu4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608878
<sheytan> shadeslayer i don't know how to create them :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im pushing the commit to bzr if thats ok
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ah simple : diff -Nru old.file new.file
<shadeslayer> diff -Nru old.file new.file >name.patch
<Riddell> ~kubuntu-users added to beta font ppa group
<sheytan> shadeslayer see you in few minutes then :D
<Riddell> first time that team has had any purpose
<shadeslayer> Riddell: saw that on lp ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ciao
<shadeslayer> i meant #launchpad
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im pushing to bzr branch then 
<Riddell> http://twitter.com/undacuvabrutha  "UDS N (11.04) will be in Orlando, Florida (Oct 25-29). With Disney AND Ubuntu there, it will now truly be the happiest place on earth :P" <--  date for your diary folks 
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/20junXnV < hahahaha
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what is wrong with kde4libs?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the bzr branch :P
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> i fixed it now
<shadeslayer> waiting for Riddell's nod
<Quintasan> apachelogger - ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED - Write the longest changelog entry ever seen
<shadeslayer> truly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there a blong entry about the next UDS? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: blogs?  everything is on twitter now don't you know
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nod
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i still like the blogz
 * Quintasan wants to go but he is still minor
<Quintasan> just few months
 * Quintasan gets in queue each UDS
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uh.. how old are you? :)
<Quintasan> 17
<shadeslayer> :O
<Quintasan> What?
<shadeslayer> 18 :P
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> I belive I'm the youngest one here
<sheytan> dooone ;D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i could have come earlier...
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> but i was unsure i could do it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are you patching desktop files?
<Quintasan> sheytan: ^
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> LO
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer i replaced the oryginal files :D
<shadeslayer> ok im off to get my broken phone back from repairs
<sheytan> can i still make a patch from?
<Quintasan> sheytan: well, I would go and poke upstream first, if they are too lazy to do that then we are going to patch it
<shadeslayer> original files ? 0_o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i dont think even his patch will get in before 4.5.1 :P
<sheytan> yep  :D
<Quintasan> cp desktop.files desktopfile.orgin
<Quintasan> edit desktop.file
<shadeslayer> oh i see
<Quintasan> diff -Nru desktop.file destkopfile.orgin
<Quintasan> oh
<sheytan> http://img696.imageshack.us/i/83970638.png/
<Quintasan> diff -Nru desktop.file destkopfile.orgin > desktopfile.diff
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i did that mistake too :P
<Quintasan> good
<shadeslayer> sheytan: awesome
<Quintasan> sheytan: do the steps and you will have ready patches for us
<sheytan> Quintasan can i send you those fixed files, you'll make paatches?
<Quintasan> or upstream
<Quintasan> sheytan: I'm busy with controlling meat on mah grill
<Quintasan> :P
<sheytan> oh :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdelibs fix0red in bzr have fun :D
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer out
<sheytan> then i need the original files
<Quintasan> just get those diffs around and I (or someone else) will upload them
<sheytan> i have rc2 on my vbox 
<sheytan> will get the oryginal files from there :D
<Riddell> sheytan: which modules needed fixing?
<sheytan> Riddell k3b, usermanagement, touchpad, gtk appearence, other notifications
<Quintasan> sheytan: The best thing would be to read those desktop files to find out the author
<sheytan> Riddell ive got fixed desktop files, maybe i can send them to you, then you create paches?
<Quintasan> and go to #kde-devel and make sure they know that
<Riddell> sheytan: dpkg -S <nameof.desktop>  will show you the source package
<sheytan> Quintasan, but only k3b is the default for KDE :)
 * Quintasan loves pushing work on upstream
<Riddell> then   apt-get source <source-package>
<Riddell> then make a diff and put it in debian/patches/<appropriate name>
<Riddell> then dch -i  to add a changelog entry
<Riddell> debuild -S  to build a source package
<Riddell> debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc    and you're done!
<Riddell> sheytan: want to try following that?
<sheytan> Riddell i think it would be easier when i send them to you :)
<sheytan> th fixed files
<Riddell> sheytan: send them to kubuntu-devel mailing list then
<sheytan> Riddell how to ;d
<shadeslayer> sheytan: send mail with patches to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> patches as attachments :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sent in a suggestion regarding fonts
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what is autohinting?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Font_hinting
<shadeslayer> it makes your desktop look *way* better
<Quintasan> qt built!
<Quintasan> kdelibs 4 lucid fixxxoring
<shadeslayer> apparently i dont need to go :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you enable the autohinting ?
<shadeslayer> dantti: question regarding kpk
<shadeslayer> will you fix the bug where kpk keeps checking for updates even when i disabled it?
<dantti> shadeslayer: how did you disable it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not yet, don't want to restart X just now
<stalcup> apachelogger: merge directive?
<shadeslayer> dantti: http://imgur.com/XpQQM
<sheytan> hey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok :)
<sheytan> do you think we can move printer to hardware from system admin.?
<dantti> shadeslayer: that's not kpk
<shadeslayer> really?
<Riddell> sheytan: yes I think that would be sensible
<shadeslayer> i thought that was... :P
<sheytan> Riddell ok ;)
<shadeslayer> dantti: whuz it then?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's a kubuntu patch to kpackagekit to launch software-properties
<shadeslayer> :O
<Riddell> which is a standalone app
<dantti> shadeslayer: yup, the actuall configuration is hidden
<shadeslayer> now why would that be :p
<Riddell> because software-properties gives much more control over the setup than packagekit can
<dantti> kind of an integration problem, imo it's nicer for kpk to check for updates (since you see an icon on systray that you can easily cancel)
<dantti> but about setting sources Riddell is right
<shadeslayer> didnt know ..
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://imgur.com/gallery/OBTHR >> WOW
<sheytan> http://img715.imageshack.us/f/ss1r.png/
<yofel> shadeslayer: the 2009 variant even has shock-resistance built-in :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: lol
<sheytan> Riddell i send the desktop files. Can you check if they're there? :D
<sheytan> Riddell i can't post to this mailing list :(
<Riddell> sheytan: you should subscribe then
<sheytan> Riddell how can i
<sheytan> ?
<Riddell> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> we should have that link in the topi
<shadeslayer> *topic
<Riddell> our topic is long enough
<Quintasan> true
<Quintasan> http://imgur.com/gallery/Q23Id
<Quintasan> oh god
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how is that thing even running :p
<sheytan> done
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we have a issue :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/JmgLE2U7
<shadeslayer> and subscribe to the kde-packager list :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did that
<Quintasan> but they won't approve
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: poke Riddell then :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: and you are pastebining me some mail without any info about the "problem"
<Quintasan> do we even know how to reproduce it?
<Quintasan> Riddell: poke
<shadeslayer> dude.. repackage kdebase-workspace :P
<Quintasan> FFS
<Quintasan> repackage with what?
<Quintasan> I'll look into it myself
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude.. new tarball
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> kdebase-workspace 2 hours 20 minutes ago
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nice timing ^
<Quintasan> Riddell did that
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<sheytan> hahaha, i made a mouse KCM from the touchpad :D
<sheytan> need to fix :D
<ScottK> Riddell: I see you decided "before Alpha 3" for 4.5.0.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any ideas when we can apply for UDS?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: id rather have a patch than the whole file :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer, it's too much work for me for the first time. :D I have never done it before
<sheytan> and i have to go now, but i think you  guys can make it :)
<sheytan> ok, guys. I hope i helped a little :)
<sheytan> See you soon, bye :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol @ https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1899415/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kde4libs_4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> sheytan: thanks !
<sheytan> welcome :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I can help out with sponsoring in a couple of hours.  I'll just need to know where to start.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw if you fix that FTBFS do tell me how you did it
<debfx> fix for gtk kcm category: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kcm-gtk_0.5.3-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<shadeslayer> debfx: can you help with https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1899415/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kde4libs_4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<debfx> shadeslayer: does it also ftbfs in a local pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> idk ill have to check :P
<shadeslayer> but i have no lucid pbuilder
<shadeslayer> i think its a error on part of the builder
<debfx> that error message is very mysterious
<shadeslayer> poor i386 ppa builders
<shadeslayer> debfx: yep
<debfx> any reason why the latest qt4-x11 version isn't backported?
<yofel> shadeslayer: is that an dpkg-deb fail? (I don't have access to the log so I'm guessing)
<debfx> it contains all the fixes and transitional packages that are necessary
<yofel> oh wait, that's lucid
<yofel> nvm
<shadeslayer> :)
<debfx> is it because we want to keep libqt4-multimedia on lucid?
<shadeslayer> yofel: it was a dpkg-deb fail tho.. exit error 1 
<yofel> there was a dpkg-deb segfault on maverick, but that's fixed I think
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol, qt4-x11 was borken
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> conflicting with libqtwebkit-dev
<Riddell> ScottK: I think my bandwidth should be sufficient
<Quintasan> I uploaded fix and now retrying
<shadeslayer> already retried kde4libs ;)
<Quintasan> bbl playing HoN
<debfx> Quintasan: what's the reason for not updating the backport to ubuntu3?
<Riddell> debfx: probably only that python-qt4 would need changes
<Riddell> rekonq hasn't crashed since updating to 4.5 final
<Riddell> on the other hand amarok has several times
<shadeslayer> hehe :p
<shadeslayer> replace amarok with clementine :D
<shadeslayer> debfx: i think its a problem with  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtwebkit-dev_2.0~week27-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> debfx:  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/modules/qt_webkit_version.pri', which is also in package qt4-qmake 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2
<debfx> shadeslayer: there's still the old qtwebkit source package in the ppa
<shadeslayer> bah... :S
<debfx> i'll remove it and backport qt4-x11 -ubuntu3
<shadeslayer> awesome 
<shadeslayer> debfx: can you ping me when its done? so i can upload kdepimlibs?
<debfx> hm, do we really want to backport the qtwebkit split?
<shadeslayer> apparently yes
<Riddell> lots of people joining ~kubuntu-user today
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: testing testing :P
<debfx> that will break the build-dependencies of some packages (all the ones we fixed in maverick)
<debfx> unless we add a circular dependency
<shadeslayer> debfx: if we dont.. we break kdelibs
<shadeslayer> so choose :)
<Riddell> I don't mind breaking build-dependencies much
<Riddell> so long as people can install all packages ok
<Quintasan> fff
<Quintasan> libs failed?
<Quintasan> and epic timeouts on LP as usual
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: qtwebkit is broke
<shadeslayer> debfx is fix0ring
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> debfx: will you retry kdelibs then?
<debfx> Quintasan: yes, can do that
<shadeslayer> and then i can upload pimlibs
<debfx> Riddell: could you please retry https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konq-plugins/4:4.4.0-2ubuntu2
<Riddell> debfx: done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded kdegames but not kdelibs? :P
<shadeslayer> and sparc fails right away
<shadeslayer> which was pretty quick
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ScottK likes them uploaded in reverse
<shadeslayer> whut? why ? :D
<dantti> Riddell: if you push packagekit today can we change it later for the beta?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you manually download all sources and upload one by one? :P
<Riddell> dantti: yes
<shadeslayer> and kdeedu goes down as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, I get the tar from ktown and the packaging from bzr
<shadeslayer> quite the effort aint it :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploading in reverse alledgedly puts arm builds into build wait rather than fail so they start again when the dependencies are done
 * shadeslayer points out that kde is still updating tarballs on ktown
<shadeslayer> nice
<apachelogger> bzr help send
<apachelogger> stalcup: ^
<apachelogger> merge directive
 * shadeslayer gets spammed by the LP
 * shadeslayer dances with apachelogger in the rains
<shadeslayer> its raining pythons and rubies :P
<apachelogger> no rains here :P
<shadeslayer> no kubotu ... :P
<shadeslayer> else we could have made it rain there too 
 * shadeslayer looks at karma shoot up
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we now ownz the official builders
 * Riddell gets spammed by people joining ~kubuntu-users
<shadeslayer> ill save this screenshot forever http://imgur.com/gTKdB
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how did so many people come to know?
<Riddell> I e-mailed kubuntu-users mailing list
<shadeslayer> oh great :P
<shadeslayer> how many did we have before the email?
<Riddell> no idea
 * shadeslayer guesses 550 or something
<shadeslayer> i think ^
<shadeslayer> now we have 660 :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we had releases where we litterally owned the whole build farm
<apachelogger> well, almost
<apachelogger> PPA builds && archive builds
<apachelogger> that was madness, I tell you ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> debfx: is qt fixed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I upload l10n? ... it is not getting imported in time anyway I suppose
<shadeslayer> or make that qtwebkit
<debfx> shadeslayer: qt is building
<shadeslayer> so we shall know in 1 hour
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes if you have the time and bandwidth
<Riddell> debfx: this is in lucid?
<apachelogger> uploading
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802171649-37wt5gj5pfe67ctq * src/kcmodule/Module.ui revise element order
<debfx> Riddell: yes, lucid
<Riddell> debfx: what's the plan for qt in lucid?
<debfx> Riddell: the plan is to keep qtmultimedia for now
<debfx> and backport qtwebkit as it is in maverick
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802171954-9v1nvkq38ljqpfox * src/kcmodule/ (InfoWidget.cpp InfoWidget.h InfoWidget.ui CMakeLists.txt) Fork-off information junk from KCM
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm around now.  Is there still stuff that needs uploading?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's all uploaded
<Riddell> except kde-l10n which is eating up apachelogger's bandwidth
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
<Riddell> and we can't do lucid packaging until qt compiles
<apachelogger> how very true
<Riddell> so it's all eerily quiet
 * ScottK urges NCommander to peddle faster on kdebindings for armel.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you happen to know if I can embedd a KCM inside a KCM?
<apachelogger> like KCM A has a layout and that layout counts a KCM B and some other stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: that sounds unwise
<apachelogger> Riddell: how so?
<Riddell> wouldn't the signals get all confused?
<apachelogger> no, B would be a child of A
<nigelb> apachelogger: I just talked to somone about fluffy
<nigelb> and he hadn't heard of it.  this is how it was introduced.
<nigelb>  < rww> AlanBell: see http://apachelog.wordpress.com/ . The relevant entries are the ones containing large quantities of pink.
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, maybe it is not a good idea at all ... but I was thinking since a widget containing the ubuntuone infos such as username and email would need to be hooked up with the API and permit resets to defaults etc. 
<apachelogger> now doing that indivdually for every application that might or might not use the widget is a bit ugly, so I was thinking that I do that in a parenting KCM as sort of convenience layer
<apachelogger> that way I can have the General KCM contain the info KCM, where I just need to hook up those two with their load, save, defaults functions and do not need to worry about the API foo
<apachelogger> and at the same time that also allows usage in kinfocenter of course ;)
<apachelogger> nigelb: ha! terrific :D
<nigelb> apachelogger: :)
<debfx> ScottK: do you want to sponsor some bug fixes? :)
<ScottK> debfx: Maybe.
<debfx> ScottK: bug #608878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608878 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "package libvirtodbc0 6.1.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/odbc/virtodbc_r.so', which is also in package virtuoso-nepomuk 6.1.0-0ubuntu4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608878
<ScottK> Riddell: The way we are using breaks in meta-kde now makes it so stuff starts to fail rather than depwait once it's updated.  That's the one that should wait until last in the future.
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802174926-q1d635nh2ya17dbp * src/kcmodule/ (InfoWidget.cpp InfoWidget.h InfoWidget.ui) infowidget complete (looks like it anyway)
<shadeslayer> im yet to figure a way on how to use http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/oxygen-transparent?content=127752
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> aha! :D
<ScottK> debfx: Why do we need virtuoso-opensource-6.0 as a transitional package?  Won't it just get pulled in by the newer virtuoso-foo package?
<debfx> ScottK: the prerm script of the old virtuoso-opensource-6.0 fails because it wants to create a symlink that already exists
<debfx> so the prerm script of the transitional package needs to take care of the cleanup
<sheytan> Riddell packages ready? :D
<ScottK> What's the conffile and why is it moved?
<debfx> ScottK: the init script, it's removed
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802175412-ijnoopvbm1fn1zpx * src/kcmodule/ (InfoWidget.cpp InfoWidget.h) Ok, it was not complete :P
<debfx> ScottK: it just checks if virtuoso is installed so it starts even if 6.1 is installed
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Does 6.1 have it's own initscript?
<debfx> yes
<debfx> but don't ask me why the package needs to have versioned names in the first place
<ScottK> That's normal for shared libraries, but those don't generally have initscripts.
<debfx> it seems to only have private shared libraries
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will the whole of KDE be done in 12 hours?
<shadeslayer> then i can upgrade from my college wifi @ 300 KBps
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Which architecture?
<shadeslayer> amd64
<ScottK> Unlikeyl.
<shadeslayer> :(
<stalcup> there's always the ppa
<shadeslayer> then i have to upgrade at 70 KBps :P
<shadeslayer> stalcup: then i have to upgrade again when the release is fully build
<stalcup> true
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<ScottK> debfx: Why does the old package fail to upgrade?
<stalcup> but then again, with the speed in which apachelogger makes fixes - you'll be updating all the time :o
<apachelogger> Riddell: this actually seems to be working just fine
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> uh?
 * apachelogger doesnt follow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hows koo boon too one coming along?
<debfx> ScottK: it tries to create a symlink that already exists: ln -s /etc/init.d/$VOS_SERVER /etc/init.d/virtuoso
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: broken
 * apachelogger was just refactoring when suddenly he found himself in a rewrite
<ScottK> debfx: OK.
<apachelogger> this is scary
<NCommander> ScottK: its on my TODO list. When I get to it, I don't know
<apachelogger> GeneralModule(KCM) has a layout which contains a InfoModule(KCM) which has a layout which contains a InfoWidget(QWidget) which has loads of stuff
<apachelogger> \o/
 * ScottK writes Kubuntu on armel off for Alpha 3.
<apachelogger> madness prevails again
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802181653-6to6zdf6jbssd68x * src/kcmodule/ (5 files) Hello InfoModule
<Quintasan> debfx: did you fix the things you had to?
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> rebuilding
<Quintasan> debfx: thanjs
<Quintasan> thanks*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> will it be finished in time for pencils down
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/3tuFXhZL.html
<debfx> Quintasan: i'm not really sure if it fixes the problem as the error message doesn't contain any useful information
<apachelogger> all your kinfocenter are belong to us!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I shall hope so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 'looks' good :)
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> why is your composting off?
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802182106-gizs5hc2lb95vfb4 * src/kcmodule/ (ubuntuone-info.desktop CMakeLists.txt) add service desktop file to bring u1 love to kinfocenter :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<apachelogger> I turned it off because at times my system gets sluggish from it
<apachelogger> now I cant turn it on anymore
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tried alt+shift+F12 ?
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/BYQ6PZ.html
<apachelogger> that is one cruel cat owner
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does not do the help
<shadeslayer> aww
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your cat?
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> mine is locked away
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/2010-01-06 23.19.54.jpg
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i like http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/26751_1382647654862_1492093627_31029533_7507863_n.jpg
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Hey /b/?
<Quintasan> What were you expecting from /b/ lurker?
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> well ... darth vader likes to shop in vienna
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you haz own cloud on kollide? :O
<shadeslayer> http://aplg.kollide.net/owncloud/
<apachelogger> I does obviously :P
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802183230-v9b961qt5zkv3sfw * src/api/ (Api.cpp Api.h) do not typedef stuff publicly as to prevent header includes!
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802183303-3od0olk2a2imozx4 * src/kcmodule/ (6 files) And Folders became FolderModule
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh kollide.net says "Coming Soon" for the past ... how many years?
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802183446-4z8ia2bi4zmo8ft9 * src/kcmodule/ (WebModule.cpp WebModule.h CMakeLists.txt Module.cpp) And Web became WebModule
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well it is not particularly important stuff is it 
<shadeslayer> nah :P
<shadeslayer> who gets a account on kollide btw>
<apachelogger> those who ask and have reason to get one
 * apachelogger loves where this kcm stuff is going
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: this changelog pwns apachelogger http://pastebin.com/aiP7CTJc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is just a long list of things that wer applied over time :P
<shadeslayer> still ... bigger changelog entry than yours 
<Riddell> "thesoul-reaper joined kubuntu-users" oh my, we're in trouble now
<stalcup> ha
<shadeslayer> hah
<stalcup> oh bother, did something cause build failures in amd64?
<Riddell> kde4libs not being done yet probably
<stalcup> ah, crap
<shadeslayer> stalcup: yeah wait for like.. 2-3 hours :P
<shadeslayer> im getting a mail from all the buildd's complaining about FTBFS
<stalcup> the whole one package I was able to do is failing, the logs verify a stack failure
<Riddell> just have patience, we'll retry them as the build-deps get done
<stalcup> it's fine, I was just worried that it was something I missed
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep anyways
<shadeslayer> night all! :D
<stalcup> lol, i'm getting ready to go to work!  
<stalcup> night
<shadeslayer> may the KDE be with you :P
<Riddell> night shadeslayer, happy work stalcup 
<stalcup> thanks
<shadeslayer> happy work? :D
<Riddell> qt4 build in kubuntu-ninjas for lucid, just needs to be published
<shadeslayer> i might as well upload kdepimlibs then
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't worry about the Maverick FTBFS.  I'm tracking them and will do retries as needed.
<shadeslayer> awesome ^
<ScottK> The trick (for next time) is to wait until everything depwaits before uploading meta-kde.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you retry kdepimlibs in ninja ppa ( the lucid one ) as well?
<shadeslayer> i just uploaded it and it needs kdelibs first
<ScottK> I'll see if I can figure it out.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The only pimlibs I see in ninjas is for Maverick.
<ScottK> Also, if you can upload to the PPA, you can do retries there.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i just uploaded them for lucid
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep :P
<shadeslayer> if i could control builds etc from my dreams i would ^_^
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802191945-okjwlnhkcchyvqkq * src/kcmodule/ (8 files) Here come the fashion widgets...
<shadeslayer> wow.. lp seems under heavy pressure
<shadeslayer> my upload hasnt been processed yet
<shadeslayer> ah there it is
<shadeslayer> bye then
<apachelogger> good news everyone
<apachelogger> kde-l10n is up
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> that'll block the buildds for a bit then
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802192342-t0kno07fu5gp3p18 * src/kcmodule/ubuntuone-info.desktop one day bad copy and paste will launch a nuklear missile
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802192614-8exfb4ctjm9e7ek9 * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp the return of the configure option
<debfx> ScottK: so what do you think about the virtuoso fix?
<ScottK> debfx: I think it takes a long time to download virtuoso-opensource.  Looks reasonable to me.  I'll test it a bit and upload if no suprises appear.
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you upload the google-gadget engine?
<debfx> ScottK: ok, thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I also made the statusnotifier strings a bit less apachelogger ^^
<debfx> anyone up to some more sponsoring?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, I don't know where to find google-gadget engine to upload it
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802193256-93ags1ungsi9thk2 * src/kcmodule/ (GeneralModule.cpp GeneralModule.h CMakeLists.txt) Module -> GeneralModule
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh good, those strings were very apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger goes looking for the ggadget branch
<apachelogger> Riddell: any news on getting the kwallet patches applied?
<apachelogger> Riddell: FTR lp:~kubuntu-members/plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets/ubuntu
<apachelogger> test building
<Riddell> apachelogger: sorry haven't got round to poking them yet
 * apachelogger tries a ubuntu-sso recipe meanwhile
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: review requests have been reviewed
<apachelogger> not merged though ^^
<apachelogger> ggadgets engine builds fine
<CIA-98> [plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802194703-cssz9638940any7k * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release.
<apachelogger> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> grump, can't recreate the kdevelop compile problem
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like the switch to using breaks and meta-kde has made it so the reverse upload thing doesn't work anymore.  So nevermind about it in the future.
<Riddell> ack
<ScottK> Whoever retried pimlibs in Maverick, it's too soon.
<ScottK> (on amd64)
 * Riddell looks innocent
<Riddell> ScottK: do you have a secret clever way of tracking?
<ScottK> Riddell: Not an easy one.
<Riddell> the ./kde-sc-build-status script in kubuntu-dev-tools is handy, although won't tell you about publishing status
<ScottK> Publisher run generally starts at :03 and ends at :45 so you need to wait until after :45 to retry.
 * Riddell worries about talk of binary incompatibility in libkonq
<ScottK> The way I do it is open a tab for each package and then track each arch as it works its way up the dependency chart.
<ScottK> When the reverse upload thing was working, it was all automatic due to things going depwait and staying there.
 * Riddell also worried about talk that kde-l10n might be all wrong
 * Riddell worries further about talk of compositing breaking with intel
 * apachelogger does not worry and hides while writing sekrit release scripts
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong (was traveling)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dearest supreme semantics lady, do you know of any software that would allow collecting QA test cases in sensible manner with the possiblity to add semantics of any sort?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: uffff - i'm so not into testing but i can ask a collegue what we use at work tomorrow if you want
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pretty please :)
<Nightrose> ok
<alvin> Launchpad is very unstable in Konqueror lately (submit will yield errors and your carefully prepared bug report vanishes into thin air). Is this known?
<yofel> that's not konq but launchpad, it shouldn't time out though (if you're using edge timeouts are common though, at least for me)
<alvin> I always have to press the subscribe button several times until it doesn't return an error. I forgot about that and prepared a bug report. *poof*
 * alvin will try in rekonq
<alvin> Actually, shouldn't there be a bug against Launchpad somewhere then?
<yofel> -> #launchpad
<yofel> oh, rejoice, the ppa builders are back :D
<dantti> Riddell: I tried to git diff -u 0.6.6 and when I try to patch it fails do you know if some kind of git export would do it too?
<Riddell> dantti: I'm afraid I know nothing about git
<Riddell> you could just apt-get source packagekit and do a manual diff
<dantti> Riddell: I don't have the last one that you have packaged, is it in lp?
<apachelogger> dantti: install ubuntu-dev-tools ... then you can use pull-lp-source $SRCPACKAGE
<ScottK> debfx: virtuoso-opensource uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<Riddell> dantti: yes launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472359/ ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sweeeeeeeeeet :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you even know what that is ^^
<apachelogger> because it is not terribly obvious :S
<Nightrose> apachelogger: release script doing magic of course :D
<apachelogger> lol, yes
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the new one ;)
<Nightrose> new one?!
<Nightrose> tell!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am working on one using OOP with kick-ass git support that I will then ditch in kdesdk to replace that old plunder they have lying around
<apachelogger> it shall become the one release script to bind them all...
<Nightrose> \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger and Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1900965/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kdebase-runtime_4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz smells of pkg-kde-tools trouble.  Any ideas?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the packaging is just wrong
 * apachelogger thought he removed helpindex
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> ScottK: it would appear to me that I did not push
<apachelogger> ScottK: please have a look at what is in bzr now
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't really have time to grok the details.  If you have the fix, please just upload it.
<CIA-98> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802210220-vffsq7mwccp9wxxl * debian/changelog Fix build by not trying to instal files that are not there.
 * maxwellian just *knows* that he will be the sap who has to take apachelogger's release script to Mount Doom
<dantti> Riddell: if I send to you a tar with the current code is it ok? cause on lp i can only donwload 0.6.5 and seems to be some commits by mvo after that..
<Riddell> dantti: yes that's fine
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you fixing the -runtime problem?
<apachelogger> ScottK: upped already
<ScottK> apachelogger: Cool.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> maxwellian: first you will have to get past Nightrose :P
 * apachelogger hides behind Nightrose
 * Nightrose eyes maxwellian
 * apachelogger hands Nightrose a sonic screwdriver ... just in case
<Nightrose> no harming the apachelogger°
<Nightrose> !
<apachelogger> right!
 * ScottK heard apachelogger liked that kind of thing.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Do you have a maverick chroot in your ppc box?
<Tm_T> ScottK: not currently, no
<ScottK> Tm_T: Would you be willing to make one?
<ScottK> pbuilder-dist create maverick is all it takes.
<ScottK> err, strike that, reverse it.
<ScottK> maverick create
<dantti> Riddell: mail sent
<Tm_T> ScottK: will try to do now (:
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thans.
<ScottK> ..k..
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you say http://paste.ubuntu.com/472374/ ... of course that stuff would usually be queried or read from config
<apachelogger> more interesting is the hooking approach ^^
<apachelogger> although the deriving from a Hook super class is only there for astetic reasons since ruby does not know abtract classes 
<Nightrose> apachelogger: this looks very rubyish
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the idea is that you have a set of $preSomeStuff and $postSomeStuff variables of global scope that allow those who wish to to ditch in at a given point in the execution cycle and do their own magic via the run interface
<Nightrose> ah nice
<apachelogger> the pasted example will output "I am a Daemon muhahahaha!!!!!" whenever an archiver's create() function is called for example
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we can support an indefinite amount of archiving ways
<apachelogger> say xz and bz2 and gzip and zip
<apachelogger> all on the same source too
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is this one you forgetting to push something too: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52935750/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-powerpc.kdegraphics_4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> did I dod graphics ^^
<apachelogger> s/dod/do
<ScottK> You're name is one of the ones in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> you're/your
<apachelogger> then indeed I did
 * apachelogger is wondering how that went
 * apachelogger is rusty and must excuse himself for being so silly
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah
<apachelogger> didnt push
 * Riddell uploads new kdepimlibs tar
<apachelogger> *fixing*
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you not push the UNRELEASED->maverick changes
<apachelogger> ?
<CIA-98> [kdegraphics] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100802214424-87wmqw8ynrq5kv8n * debian/ (changelog libokularcore1.install) Fix build by transiting libocularcore from 1.4 to 1.5 in the .install
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger wrote debvommit ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe I didn't
<apachelogger> kdegraphics upped
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Thanks apachelogger.
 * Riddell fixes libakonadi-dev in kubuntu-ninjas for lucid
<Riddell> Quintasan: you didn't add your patch to kdenetwork?
<debfx> Riddell: could you please sponsor two ftbfs fixes: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtscriptgenerator_0.1.0-3ubuntu2.debdiff and http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtmobility_1.0.1-2ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> debfx: ok
<Riddell> debfx: uploaded, thanks
 * ScottK looks over at rbelem and wonders how the plasma-mobile update is coming?
<rbelem> ScottK, i'm finishing to update the debian/copyright
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> Cool
<rbelem> i got the cool features that were added today :-)
 * ScottK notes the current builds are less than two thirds Kubuntu, so people should get to work.
<Riddell> and kdelibs is compiled in lucid so we can get cracking with lucid
<JontheEchidna> yay, finally made it \o/
<JontheEchidna> seems that my grandad had to go to the hospital on the way over though :(
<Riddell> welcome back JontheEchidna 
<Riddell> way over where?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the hospital had a shop, though :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ah, I'm on vacation visiting family in Kentucky
<JontheEchidna> we just drove a couple thousand miles in 3 days or so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now that hit me totally unprepared
<apachelogger> shops++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you americans drive too much BTW, you really should use the wonders of aviation as long as it is still possible ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you drove two thousand miles for some fried chicken?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: ssh, don't encourage them
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did I ever mention that the l10n foo I wrote is of the rather hardcore sort
<apachelogger> looks like C
<apachelogger> with bad var naming
<apachelogger> pd vs. ld
<apachelogger> + pos (ok that is sort of obvious from context)
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgl1538
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know what the yellow on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging means?
<apachelogger> Riddell: parenting package (see description above the table)
 * apachelogger complained that the important packages are not visible enough
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan made them yellow though :P
<Nightrose> you didn't
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it is madness .... looks like apachelogger, no, worse, makes me wanna go cry silently and then do nakkid jogging
<Riddell> ooh er
<apachelogger> that said, the other night we (study collegues and me) were playing games until 4am or so and on my way home I really met a group of 5 nakkid joggers
<apachelogger> suffice to say I stopped for a bit of chit chat ^^
<Nightrose> ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: see, that is way too far ... if I had parents that far away I would swiftly forget about that relation and maybe send an occasional holiday card
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> s/parents/relatives
<JontheEchidna> both my mom's parents and my dad's parents live in the same town
 * apachelogger is running out of awakeness
<JontheEchidna> they lived on the same street until my mom's dad's house burned down :(
<apachelogger> :/
<JontheEchidna> so what happened while I was on the road?
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could visit nixternal ^^
<ScottK> He's a bit north from there.
<ScottK> Quite a bit.
<apachelogger> in relation it does not seem that far :P
<jjesse-netbook> JontheEchidna:  where bouts in KY
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-netbook: near hopkinsville
<JontheEchidna> and/or madisonville
<jjesse-netbook> bout a 9 hour drive for me
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgl1538
<JontheEchidna> actually that route is wrong, we went down 81 into tenessee, and then west to nashville
<JontheEchidna> then north to point c
<JontheEchidna> because west VA is like a wasteland
 * apachelogger ponders doing a bit of C#
<jjesse-netbook> ouch thats a long drive
<JontheEchidna> took 3 days, but you really need a car because there's not really any public transportation out there
<jjesse-netbook> fly into fraknfort?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, krake refuses to do a proper release party and put me off with the LUG meeting on wed...
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-netbook: we also stopped to visit some friends in northern VA, so I don't think we could have afforded the plane tickets
<Nightrose> apachelogger: he needs ass-kicking then!
<jjesse-netbook> i understand and feel your pain
<ScottK> Once again JontheEchidna drives past my house and doesn't stop for a visit.
<jjesse-netbook> what a jerk
<jjesse-netbook> maybe he will do that on his way home :)
<JontheEchidna> >:D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, do you plan on getting u-1-kde in maverick? Feature freeze is in 10 days
<apachelogger> Console.WriteLine ("Hello Mono World");
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> speaking of, I need to get libdebconf-kde and muon packages in revu....
<ulysses> \o/
<JontheEchidna> also, I need to re-revu oxygen-molecule for ximion
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that was our plan.... but my, our, the upstream does not hurry along
<jjesse-netbook> JontheEchidna:  i
<jjesse-netbook> JontheEchidna: i've started some hacking on a help file for muon for you
<apachelogger> and time is progressing really fast
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-netbook: neat, thanks
<apachelogger> almost 1am :/
<jjesse-netbook> np
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I could port the script to C#...
<dantti> JontheEchidna: btw I'm probably going to rename it to -qt
 * apachelogger just remembered his supreme .net skills
<apachelogger> well, asp.net I never looked into TBH
<apachelogger> that was really too scary ^^
 * apachelogger did too much cpp and forgot all about ruby
<apachelogger> I am constantly writing #require <foo> -.-
<JontheEchidna> dantti: how will translations be handled w/o kde?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: that's what I'm "worried" and the icons :P but tr() should do it
<apachelogger> ts \o/
 * apachelogger thinks it is about time that Qt grows gettext support -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-03
<JontheEchidna> revu pl0x: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libdebconf-kde
<Riddell> didn't dantti just say he was going to rename it?
<JontheEchidna> doh
<rbelem> ScottK, i just finished the update of plasma-mobile. Should I file a bug? :-)
<ScottK> rbelem: Yes.  Please provide your diff.gz and which svn revision you used.
<rbelem> cool
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: until it actually does get renamed the packaging should remain -kde
<JontheEchidna> and since we're running a bit tight against feature freeze...
<JontheEchidna> I think it'd be best to get it in now under its current name, unless the rename is happening within the next 10 days
<JontheEchidna> dantti: ^ any thoughts?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I'm trying to rename it now my first problem is the forward arrow icon
<jjesse-netbook> just updated my maverick build today and getting plasma-netbook crashes each time it launches, do i need debug packages to report bugs?
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: Yes, but depending on when you updated, you may have a mix of 4.5.0 and RC packages, I'd suggest wait until 4.5.0 is built and see if it's better.
<ScottK> The only reliable plasma crash I'm having with it seems to be related to the network management plasmoid acessing kwallet.
<jjesse-netbook> so update either late tonight and see if it works?
<maxwellian> If I want to submit patches for something, I have to be running the latest development version, IIUC.  If I do this with a chroot, are there issues with running graphical programs?
<maxwellian> I'd rather use a VM, but my laptop is a hardware fail.  Even the chroot will require an external drive.
<yofel> hm, how is kde supposed to handle hidden menu entries? it seems like they don't appear neither in the menu nor in the menu editor *until* i un-hide them in alacarte, after that I can hide them in alacarte but they will stay visible in kde 
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: Probably tomorrow.
<ScottK> maxwellian: It depends.  If the code is very similar in an earlier release, it's not 100% required.
<maxwellian> ScottK: Won't the debdiff be off?
<ScottK> maxwellian: You can create a patch with the newer code even if you can't run it.
<ScottK> Just forward port the patch.
<ScottK> Sometimes this is sufficient.
<ScottK> Other times, not.
<Riddell> yofel: that sounds buggy
<yofel> Riddell: how is it supposed to work?
<ScottK> Beautifully.
<Riddell> yofel: dunno never used it
<ScottK> Tm_T: If/When your pbuilder creation finishes, would you please do pbuilder-dist maverick login, apt-get install libmagickcore-dev, and then pastebin me the konsole output?
<Quintasan> Riddell: gah, I did not
<Quintasan> my connection was disconnecting me at random
<Quintasan> Riddell: can I do this tomorrow or I shall do it now?
<ScottK> Five FTBFS fixes from Quintasan as penance.  See http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi for choices.
<Quintasan> :<
<Riddell> Quintasan: do what?
<Quintasan> ScottK: It's not my fault that my ISP is the biggest troll in Poland
<Quintasan> Riddell: add that kopete patch
<Riddell> Quintasan: depends if you want it in alpha 3 or no
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, it would be nice to get that fixed
<Quintasan> Riddell: pushed
<Quintasan> Riddell: can you tell me if presssing shit+backspaces does anything on your box?
<Riddell> just a normal backspace
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> strange
<Quintasan> it restarts X here
<Riddell> that doesn't sound right
<Quintasan> Riddell: are we in a hurry with lucid backports?
 * Quintasan would like to get some sleep before (finally) poking the packaging
<Riddell> go sleep, we have all of tomorrow
<Quintasan> fine
<Quintasan> Good night then.
 * rbelem is pbuilder-dist maverick updating...
<rbelem> it is taking so long :-(
<rbelem> ScottK, i filled the bug and attached the .diff.gz https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/612780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612780 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> ScottK, i tested build it in my machine, but i did not yet in pbuilder. it is taking too long to update
<Riddell> dantti: what do I do here? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/VudGc8Pw
<Riddell> we have about 200 new members of ~kubuntu-users today, quite a gain :)
<dantti> nice
<dantti> Riddell: hmm i thought you just fdrop that on the build system and it builds but if you need the flags i can give you 
<dantti> Riddell: the instrospections is glib gobject package
<rbelem> plasma-mobile build finished :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, Riddell, do we still have time to upload it?
<Tm_T> ScottK: sufficient information?   libmagickcore-dev : Depends: libmagickcore3-extra (= 7:6.6.2.6-1) but it is not going to be installed   Depends: libwmf-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<ScottK> Progress.
<Tm_T> ScottK: with pbuilder, should I run apt-get update inside of chroot periodically or does it handle such things itself someway?
<ScottK> It does not handle it itself.
<Tm_T> thanks
<ScottK> If you are logged in then you'd need to apt-get update, but that won't be saved after you logout.
<ScottK> To update the saved chroot, you'd do pbuilder-dist maverick update
<Tm_T> right, apt-get update is sufficient for testing inside session then
<ScottK> yes.
<ScottK> Looks like that was the clue I needed though.
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> poke when you need more help with testing
<ScottK> Tm_T: Will do.  Thanks.
<Tm_T> glad to be of any helå
<Tm_T> help (:)
<ScottK> ;-)
<Quintasan> Uploading kdebase-runtime
<Quintasan> for Lucid ofc
<Riddell> lovely
<debfx> the restricted package install dialog contains an item called "Video Codecs" which sounds like I need this to play videos
<debfx> but it installs libavcodec-unstripped-52 which is only necessary for encoding videos
<apachelogger> I have returned
<debfx> I think "Video Encoding" would be a better name
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apt->aptcc for mav? how do we do that anyway?
<Riddell> debfx: yes, it should also be changed to libavcodec-extra-52
<Quintasan> apachelogger: are you planning on upgrading the list-missing hook and doing the batscripts once again?
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> great
<debfx> Riddell: that has already been fixed in bzr
<Quintasan> Riddell: kdebase uploaded
<Riddell> debfx: more importantly rekonq needs a patch to call the installer for flash
<Riddell> Quintasan: you're on a roll!
<Quintasan> well, I was planning on doing that like this since yesterday but my ISP is major troll
<Quintasan> I wonder when they will regulate this whole internet mess here
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> somehow u1 seems a bit bugged in maverick
<apachelogger> or it just doesnt want me to share stuff with myself ^^
<debfx> Riddell: right, I'll have a look into that
<Riddell> debfx: ooh thanks.  it's probably not hard, arora and konqueror already have ones that can be adapted
<Quintasan> Riddell: hngh,
<Quintasan> libqtwebkit4: Breaks: libqt4-webkit (< 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa3 is to be installed.
<Quintasan> I thought we fixed this
<Riddell> seems like another issue
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I'll fix it then
<Riddell> Quintasan: why is libqt4-webkit being installed?
<Riddell> that package is obsolete
<Riddell> although it should still be installable
<Quintasan> Riddell: it seems that it is being pulled by libqtwebkit-dev
<Riddell> Package: libqtwebkit4   Breaks: libqt4-webkit (<< 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2)   hmm that version probably needs changed
<Quintasan> Shouldn't that land in replaces?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> it is there
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> problem!
<Riddell> 4.5.0 almost built in mavierck, just kdebase, kdeutils and kdeplasma-addons to go
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Quintasan> 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa3 is newer that 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 ?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: in the sharedialog I am going to offer the user a choice when he selects a non-sycned directory to sync it so it can be shared, I am only doing this at the very end though (so that the user has chance to change his mind) ... now the problem is that if I tell the syncdaemon to add a new directory it will only shoot an async dbus signal when done, which means I need to block the function that is responsible for sharing until either
<apachelogger>  the signal arrives or a timeout is met ... but how to do this?
<apachelogger> mutex?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Breaks: libqt4-webkit (<< 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1)
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa3 gt 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1; echo $?
<apachelogger> 1
<Quintasan> so it is
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> there is no such thing as newer anyway :P
<Quintasan> man, complain all you want
<Riddell> apachelogger: so you need to tell it to sync, then wait, then tell it to share?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep
<Quintasan> I just wanted to know if it possbile to upadte the versions or remove the breakes althogether
<apachelogger> well, I could try it without waiting but I am somewhat certain that the syncdaemon will not be able to handle the requests appropriate
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new upstream tarball for pim ? 0_o
<Riddell> easy answer surely is   while (waiting) processEvents();   
<Riddell> not very elegant of course
<apachelogger> cheers :)
<apachelogger> that part of the code is somewhat ugly anyway ;)
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472595/ ^^
<shadeslayer> any idea which package provides http://pastebin.com/vjsqdLCF
<jussi> !find liboxygenstyle.so
<ubottu> Package/file liboxygenstyle.so does not exist in lucid
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> !find liboxygenstyle
<ubottu> Package/file liboxygenstyle does not exist in lucid
<jussi> !find liboxygenstyle maverick
<ubottu> File liboxygenstyle found in kde-window-manager, kdebase-workspace-dbg, kdebase-workspace-dev
<jussi> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> see i was searching p.u.c with lucid
 * jussi hugs the bot
<shadeslayer> ubottu >>> p.u.c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p.u.c
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<jussi> hehe
<shadeslayer> you dont need too :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: apt-file is what its using, so if youve got maverick, you may want to install it
<shadeslayer> jussi: ill do that tomorrow .. apt-file takes alot of time to refresh the db
<jussi> yeah
<shadeslayer> ill suck up the entire college bandwidth 
<shadeslayer> muwhahahaha
<apachelogger> :O
<jussi> shadeslayer: it doesnt take _that_ much
<shadeslayer> yes but still
<shadeslayer> i like to suck up the entire bandwidth :D
<shadeslayer> Need to get 253MB of archives. << same goes  for that upgrade too
<apachelogger> weird things are going on again
<jussi> apachelogger: whats up?
<apachelogger> things return stupid values
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> the sun is beginning to shine
<apachelogger> ah, if I look outside one window I see most unsettling clouds and when looking out the other I see a deep blue sky
<jussi> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> talking about clouds
<apachelogger> evil ubuntuone does not do sensible things
<jussi> hehe, sensible in who's definition?
<apachelogger> mine
<apachelogger> anyone's
<apachelogger> what is the point of having a local syncdaemon if almost every action will be dependent on the flipping server anyway
 * jussi huggles apachelogger
 * apachelogger rehuggles jussi with grumpy face
<apachelogger> Riddell: so it seems syncdaemon will only yield success once it has _sycned_ the stuff which could take quite a while, so the question is should the user get informed about this (endless progressbar) or just leave it alone and hope that at some point the syncdaemon will have processed both the adding and the sharing (and hopefully in that particular order)?
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe the user should only be informed if it fails?
 * apachelogger thinks that maybe at some later point one could hook up the statusnotifier with that sort of thing and shoot knotifications
<asac> ScottK: so kubuntu-mobile in archive is kinda empty ;) ... is the seed not populated etc.? or what is missing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO that should be done via the statusnotifier though
<apachelogger> otherwise ubuntuone-share would be running all that time
<asac> (asking because that item is marked as done)
<apachelogger> + it would not work in case it takes longer than the user session lasts
<apachelogger> (although then the question is if the syncdaemon even queues beyond its own life time which it totally should)
<Riddell> asac: probably means someone messes up the delicate process to update kubuntu-meta
<asac> lol
 * apachelogger gets all annoyed from the lack of documentation in ubuntuone
<asac> Riddell: can we check whats up there? ;)
<asac> Riddell: anything i can do to help?
<Riddell> asac: let me look
<apachelogger> I think my u1 is broken -.-
<apachelogger> doesnt do anything
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently sharing will fail until the folder is synced
<apachelogger> so the only option is blocking
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/ICMI9P.html
<apachelogger> IMHO the only really good approach right now: warn the user about the length of the operation
<Riddell> apachelogger: Yes and no button text should be replaced with something meaningful for users who don't read the dialogue
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> bug!
<apachelogger> omg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: haha.. we added ~200 users to kubuntu-users after your mail
<shadeslayer> + to kubuntu-users ML
<Riddell> and not one comment on the list yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/M992Dd.html better?
<Riddell> much :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lose the last fullstop
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh also directory -> folder  I'm afraid
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do you have against punctuation? :P
<shadeslayer> i dont like the . before a bracket :P
<apachelogger> fixed up
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well it is a sentence in a bracket
<Riddell> yes it's correct to have that full stop there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wheres agateau ?
<shadeslayer> havent seen him in a while
<Quintasan> oh great
<Quintasan> disconnects at random
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he's on the channel hiding over there behind a week's worth of e-mail backlog
<shadeslayer> :P
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803112125-dvn0g24dnltlmkoa * src/share/ (ShareDialog.cpp ShareDialog.h) support adding not-yet-synced-folders in a sort of horrible manner but nonetheless
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803112212-qb2uiwjjhiegukpe * src/share/ShareDialog.cpp debug--
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803112227-p6zqmld8sqkabm37 * src/kcmodule/GeneralModule.cpp include cleanup
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803112401-q02la36eh5pb0p00 * src/kcmodule/GeneralModule.h rename include guard
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think statusnotifier is done
<apachelogger> so is KCM once I come up with a gui layout for the shares management
<apachelogger> (well, and the general tab could use some layout too ^^)
 * apachelogger feels blocked by upstream now :S
<Mamarok> is it known that it is impossible to do settings in k3b? (KDE 4.4.92)
<Mamarok> I get a silent crash everytime I try, Dr. Konqi never pops up
<Mamarok> konsole output is moaning about ibus
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yep
<shadeslayer> bug with kdelibs
<Mamarok> hopefull solved in final then
<Mamarok> y
<shadeslayer> nope :(
<Mamarok> oh crap
<Mamarok> so no way to use k3b correctly in 4.5? oh my
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238819
<ubottu> KDE bug 238819 in kdeui "k3b crashes during opening the Window for Settings - Configure k3b" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Mamarok> let's confirm that, then
<shadeslayer> lp bug 596926 and kde bug 242398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596926 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b crashes on clicking Settings > Configure k3b" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596926
<ubottu> KDE bug 242398 in general "k3b crashes on clicking Settings > Configure k3b" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242398
<Riddell> asac (ScottK): kubuntu-meta uploaded with fixed kubuntu-mobile
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: we should poke k3b guys at #k3b about it
<shadeslayer> kde 4.5 unpacking \o/
<agateau> shadeslayer: I'm there
<shadeslayer> agateau: \o
<shadeslayer> well.. its just that Riddell posted pics of you in the water :P
<shadeslayer> scary 
<agateau> shadeslayer: I somehow survived :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<agateau> ended up in Brittany, not sure how it happened
<agateau> stayed for the week there
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Riddell> that canoe carried you out to sea and all the way to Brittany? quite a journey
<shadeslayer> interesting way to travell 
<Riddell> dantti: don't suppose you know why I'd be getting this compile error? 
<shadeslayer> *travel
<Riddell> dantti: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/aFLBiArZ
<asac> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> just kdeutils amd64 waiting on kdebase getting published now in mavierick
<shadeslayer> KDE Development Platform: 4.5.00 (KDE 4.5.0) \o/
<shadeslayer> perfect upgrade
<shadeslayer> nice.. ppa builders have 20 i386 builders
<shadeslayer> although now this doesnt seem right : http://pastebin.com/UmWdsBZV
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  FYI, 4.5.0 on i386 finished building a bit ago.  You should have a complete package set in the archive in ~20 minutes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: awesome
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you let asac know kubuntu-mobile was fixed.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: amd64 isn't far behind.
<shadeslayer> i already upgraded :P
<Riddell> ScottK: I did
<shadeslayer> some of the packages are broken tho.. ill upgrade again in 3 hours
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> dantti: I think rerunning autogen fixed it, uploading again, crossing fingers
<ScottK> Riddell: virtuoso-opensource on i386 needs some Newing.  I know you'll get to it sometime today.  I mention it since it'll affect images built before that.
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Nice.
<debfx> we show the restricted install dialog even when the requested package is installed (but not the others)
<debfx> that's annoying and makes people click on the "never show again" button
<debfx> also I think it's better to only select the requested package by default
<debfx> to make it clear what enhances the application
<debfx> Riddell: rekonq with the restricted install patch: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/rekonq_0.5.0-1ubuntu6.debdiff
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think I have two options now. remove Breaks on qtwebkit-source or bump the version of package
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is kdebindings done?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: now
<Quintasan> no*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Breaks: libqt4-webkit (<< 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2)
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: efficiently breaks kdebindings build
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> uploading bumped version
<Quintasan> I wonder if it will work now
<ScottK> Riddell (and shadeslayer): amd64 is fully built now too.  Should have the last packages in the archive in ~75 minutes.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<debfx> Quintasan: libqt4-webkit is in qt4-x11
<debfx> now the lucid qtwebkit version is greater than maverick
<shadeslayer> debfx: :O
<Quintasan> debfx: but the conflict is in qtwebkit-source
<Quintasan> argh
<debfx> the qt version needs to be bumped
<Quintasan> So we are using Qt's version now? >_<
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: god damn, what the heck qtwebkit-source is then?
<debfx> libqt4-webkit is a transitional package in qt4-x11
<Quintasan> So I need to bump in to 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2~lucid1~ppa1?
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> 3 rather
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I can't get it straight
<debfx> yes, 3
<Quintasan> great
<debfx> we really should add an "~" at the end of those package relationships for backportability
<Quintasan> what that would change?
 * Quintasan fails to understand the versioning
<Quintasan> 0ubuntu1 is actually newer than 0ubuntu1~ppa1 right?
<debfx> yes
<Quintasan> oh great
<debfx> ~ decreases the version
<Quintasan> now it makes sense to me
<Quintasan> and 0ubuntu1+git666 would be greater?
<debfx> yeah, every character except ~ increases the version
<dantti> Riddell: did it work?
<dantti> i guess trying again might work..
<Riddell> dantti: yes it's compiled
<Riddell> and I moved aptcc backend to main so it should go on the CD
<Riddell> just waiting for it to get published in the archive then I'll do CD builds
<dantti> cool, kpk got buttons on the install list, almost finised now
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: change the depends to packagekit-backend-aptcc | packagekit-backend-apt | packagekit-backend-smart, then change the default as set in debian/rules
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what what?
<JontheEchidna> [05:36:24] <apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apt->aptcc for mav? how do we do that anyway?
<JontheEchidna> reading backlog now ;)
<JontheEchidna> ...though I can see that you've probably already done something to that affect
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I ended up putting /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20packagekit into the packagekit .deb rather than either/both of the backend .debs which is the best I could think of
<dantti> Riddell: yup better
<Riddell> I got an error when removing packagekit though after it tried to run that, couldn't recreate next time I tried though
<dantti> Riddell: maybe it conflicted with the old version?
<Riddell> dantti: not a conflict, I apt-get remove packagekit and apt tried to run 20packagekit after packagekit was removed and failed
<dantti> hmm weird maybe it had a 'cache' of what to run and when you deleted it it failed
<Riddell> well /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20packagekit is a conf file so it doesn't get removed unless you purge it I guess
<Riddell> Quintasan: you're doing kdebindings for lucid?  are you looking at python-qt4 too?
<dantti> hmm right, then I dunno ... do you remember which error?
<Riddell> dantti: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/HCCRyfQn
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, I just downgraded it, anything has to be done with it?
<Riddell> Quintasan: downgraded it?
<Quintasan> the version in controls in kdebindings I mean
 * Quintasan tends to assume everyone follows his thinking process
<Riddell> actually it doesn't seem to be a problem with python-qt4, it's qtwebkit still     libqt4-webkit: Depends: libqtwebkit4 (>= 2.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<Quintasan> humm
<Riddell> which is weird since I have libqtwebkit4 2.0~week27-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 and that is >= 2.0~
<dantti> Riddell: hmm I know what happened :/
<dantti> the first problem is that script never worked
<dantti> and now that it worked we found bugs :P
<dantti> *works
<dantti> the problem here is that when you remove packagekit the .service file that provides PackageKit was removed
<dantti> you should see this error in every cache change now
<Riddell> I do
<dantti> we could add a test to see if the packagekit service file is there before DBus send
<Riddell> Quintasan: can you install libqt4-webkit ?
<dantti> what the script man apachelogger thinks?
<Riddell> that makes sense to me
<dantti> the only problem is that this might break in future if the .service file goes to another dir
<dantti> but seens to be unlikely
<dantti> Riddell: add test -e /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.PackageKit.service &&  before the first test on both lines this probably will fix this
<dantti> not sure it's the best solution but should do
<dantti> no it does not fix :/ 
<debfx> Riddell: another ftbfs fix: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kdevelop_4.0.1-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<stalcup> any volunteers to teach a one hour class in thursday about packaging?
<dantti> Riddell: not the "best" solution but at least the error is ignored http://pastebin.com/Yg81JKwH
<stalcup> well, on thursday IN October
<stalcup> and they would be thursdays in general in october
<stalcup> gain fame, fourtunes, and free cars
<Riddell> debfx: you think that's what's up with kdevelop?
<Riddell> stalcup: I hear shadeslayer is very good at that
<stalcup> excellent
<shadeslayer> whut? :)
<stalcup> shadeslayer: let me know which thursday (i'll second if needed)
<shadeslayer> this thursday? :D
<stalcup> no, in October
<shadeslayer> stalcup: ok ill check one sec
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<stalcup> Cool
<shadeslayer> stalcup: first 2 weeks of october seem fine
<shadeslayer> after that i have my minors 
<stalcup> ok, how about the first thursday?
<shadeslayer> fine with me
<stalcup> thanks so much!
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
 * stalcup dashes off to find others
<shadeslayer> heheh : http://pastebin.com/XNdUAGuD
<dantti> Riddell: about libdebconf, i could not load the standard icons with pure Qt, so at least for maverick I think it can go -kde
<shadeslayer> should i.. shouldnt i?
<Riddell> dantti: no name change then, that's easier :)
<shadeslayer> stalcup: this is for... ?
<shadeslayer> like ubuntu dev week or something?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, we fixed it that way before, the change must have got lost
<sheytan> Riddell Hey, are those lucid packages ready for testing? ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: not right now :P
<shadeslayer> see Quintasan is still fixing bindings
<shadeslayer> or maybe he has
<sheytan> shadeslayer ping me when they're done. Then i test them ;)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> awesome :P
<Riddell> I'm mystified by the inability to install libqt-webkit4 in lucid
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have lucid with ninjas PPA around?  can you install libqt4-webkit ?
<shadeslayer> im all maverick here :(
<shadeslayer> although i backported the package
<shadeslayer> and then debfx did something i think
<shadeslayer> not debf x .. its Quintasan :P
<Riddell> debfx: kdevelop and rekonq uploaded, thanks
<debfx> Quintasan: why did you revert my changes to qt4-x11?
<Riddell> debfx: what change is that?
<debfx> Riddell: adding the libqt4-webkit transitional package
<debfx> basically backportings parts of -ubuntu2
<debfx> we need that, otherwise we end up with no libqt4-webkit at all
<Riddell> he uploaded "Bumping to fix the kdebindings Lucid backport" a wee while ago
<Riddell> not sure what was actually bumped
<debfx> the version
<Riddell> hum, I am confused
<debfx> Riddell: it wasn't just bumping though: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/qt4-x11_4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa3_4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa1.diff.gz
<debfx> i'll upload a new version with my changes
<Riddell> thanks debfx 
<dantti> Riddell: did my change to 20packagekit work? if so I'll push into packagekit
<Riddell> dantti: one minute
<Riddell> looks like we're ready to build alpha 3 CDs
<ScottK> Riddell: In other news, I'm making progress on kolab server stuff.  I hope someone handles the client stuff.
<Riddell> ScottK: the 3.5 client stuff you mean?
<Riddell> dantti: yes that seems to do the job, although I'm a bit lost in the logic of it all
<dantti> Riddell: the first test check if the packagekit .service file is there if not, it would $? != 0
<dantti> is $? != 0 the apt will say that it exited with an error, that's why I added echo > dev/null which always return $? = 0
<dantti> s/is/if  first one
<Riddell> dantti: uploading patched package
<dantti> great
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything you want to get across to adjam?
<shadeslayer> im talking to him right now :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've not had any random crashes since upgrading to 4.5.0 so maybe that bug can be tentatively closed if others have the same experience
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I have had crashes on flash though, bbc iplayer not working so well
<shadeslayer> ok that would be a known issue with webkit + new flash
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also a crash on filling in a form, if you fill in the same form twice you get two of those bars at the top to save the password and clicking one crashes rekonq
<shadeslayer> ah.. i think that ones either new or a regression :P
<shadeslayer> it was fixed i think at some point of the cycle...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the search engine favicons don't work (if you type a word into the urlbar it offers Engines but all have default icons not the search engine icons)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but most of all, the clear url button needs to make a comeback!
<hrw> hi
<Riddell> hi hrw 
<hrw> does someone works on bluedevil packages?
<shadeslayer> hrw: debian
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw apturl.protocol is used without any mods by konqueror right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<hrw> shadeslayer: cool, any info where I can find packages or .dsc?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh and if rekonq could open gzipped text files without sending them to ark I'd be very happy, e.g. build logs https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys/4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1900840/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdetoys_4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ill ask but i think well need to add a special user case for this
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<shadeslayer> hrw: can you wait some?
<shadeslayer> :)
<hrw> shadeslayer: of course ;D
<hrw> shadeslayer: so far all my BT devices got paired with help of blueman
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: follow up from talks with adjam :P
<shadeslayer> 1)ill try to fix favi icon problem
<shadeslayer> 2) regarding form crash, its been fixed but the 2 password save dialogs are yet to be fixed
<shadeslayer> 3) the build log issue is a problem with kde and not rekonq.. so kde needs to implement that functionality 
<shadeslayer> hrw: come to #debian-qt-kde on OFTC
<shadeslayer> gkiagia is packaging bluedevil there
<agateau> stayed for the week there
<agateau> urg, wrong window, ignore me
<shadeslayer> agateau: hehe.. you and your canoe :P
<agateau> :)
<shadeslayer> going to UDS this time?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think there was a Thunderbird extension we wanted too.
<Riddell> ah, the packagekit problem broke the livefs builds
<Riddell> guess we need to wait the 40 minutes for the fix to be published
<Riddell> thanks for the rekonq info shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: now plasma people have caught me :P
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> html plunder mail asking me to take part in a survey \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i got that too
<shadeslayer> i opened it.. and it is a survey :P
<apachelogger> a bad one IMHO
<apachelogger> 7. How many lines of codes have you contributed to the project ? (could be roughly)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<apachelogger> that is about as much a value to go by as how often someone needs to cry
<apachelogger> well, supposedly crying is more an indication of something than SLOC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: grab info from ohloh? and claim all SLOC belong to apachelogger :P
<apachelogger> did I mention that ohloh is the broken for launchpad?
<apachelogger> like really badly
<Riddell> anyone tried oxygen-molecule GTK theme?  it just entered the archive
<shadeslayer> right now im fighting with dolphin
<shadeslayer> something happened and now it doesnt display folders :P
<rgreening> Riddell: ev just did a release for usb-creator-kde
<shadeslayer> whats the use of the NEW queue btw>
<shadeslayer> s/use/purpose 
<Riddell> rgreening: oh good, I wonder if that'll make it in time for the CDs
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803164944-kfaox6g86laqhuer * src/kcmodule/ (ShareModule.cpp ShareModule.h) template sharemodule
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803165001-he2lentkjcl1rl0t * src/kcmodule/ (main.cpp CMakeLists.txt GeneralModule.cpp) move factory creation from generalmodule to main.cpp
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the main purpose is licence review, it's a check by an experienced person that the package is redistributable and we won't get sued later
<Riddell> the other important purposes are namespace checking (ensuring packages have sensible names)
<Riddell> and sanity checking, making sure packages don't put files in /foo or don't contain obvious problematic code
<Riddell> ...like ubuntu tweak
<apachelogger> Riddell: last I checked molecule was a (somewhat incomplete) set of pre-pixmapped images that then get stitched onto gtk
<apachelogger> which of course raises accessibility issues since the pixmaps are with standard colors and I doubt this can be changed anyhow
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that doesn't seem to have changed
<apachelogger> also since it is pixmapped it is bound to be behind the actual oxygen release and thus will at least with the next KDE release alianate GTK apps again :S
<shadeslayer> something is wrong with my install :(
<apachelogger> despite them looking alien anyway because GTK just cannot do what Qt can ;)
<shadeslayer> dolphin doesnt show anything :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: again? :O
<apachelogger> you break your systme more often than Quintasan his
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: again? it wasnt fixed :(
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<shadeslayer> rm -rf .kde is the only way i think
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> brb ... 
 * apachelogger wonders creating a sharemodel for ubuntu one shares because he just cant stop thinking of different ways to use that stuff
 * apachelogger notes that kinfocenter is a good source for layout inspiration for no-edit data displays ^^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: good news
<Quintasan> recipe works just fine
<Quintasan> bad news
<Quintasan> I'm too lazy to removet the fist build from out ppa
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was thinking about either a http://imagebin.ca/view/IUKzAKM.html or http://imagebin.ca/view/8OoOCa.html kind of thing for the ubutuone share KCM
<Quintasan> oh well
 * apachelogger tends more towards the former since it looks better
<apachelogger> on each share widget a button to kill the share
<shadeslayer> oh man
<apachelogger> and at the bottom a button to launch ubuntuone-share and add new shares
<shadeslayer> still fail :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: screenie?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: approx. how long do I have to wait to make pbuilder get new verions from kubuntu-ninjas?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you run with debug enabled?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: eh?
 * apachelogger doesnt not compute
<apachelogger> that was too much not right there
<Quintasan> apachelogger: meh, kdebindings still grabs old libqt4*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my home folder : http://imagebin.ca/view/Zg6hZHg.html
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well the publisher needs to finish a run and then it still takes a bit until the packages appear on ppa.launchpad.net (since qt4 is rather large)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is preview on?
<apachelogger> that said
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> even with off
 * apachelogger noticed that for some reason dolphin randomly activates preview and does not want to leave it turned off across sessions or so
<apachelogger> always comes back\
<apachelogger> \
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does konqueror work?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what happens if you change to details or column view?
<shadeslayer> same thing
<shadeslayer> empty 
<shadeslayer> and
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> new look for rekonq
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and that is a new install? :O
<shadeslayer> or the system is broke :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sort off.. like about a week old
<shadeslayer> but i just rm -rf the .kde folder
<shadeslayer> definitely system break down 
<apachelogger> not necessarily
<apachelogger> there are more things in $home than .kde :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/9O3i0ARs.html
<shadeslayer> thats konqueror when trying to open /
<Quintasan> ha hah
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: enjoy ur borked system
<Quintasan> that's why I use kvm
<Riddell> apachelogger: second one has excessive use of tree views there
<shadeslayer> noooo
<Quintasan> kvm++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/PRGULFxi
<shadeslayer> dolphin with gdb
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I would do it with a listview really, since trees are horrible to represent that sort of information
<apachelogger> especially since you can have $home/foo shared AND $home/foo/bar AND $home/foo/bar/dir each with different properties
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do not need to run dolphin in gdb to get debug output :P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I think konqueror makes it pretty obvious what is wrong dont you think? :P
<shadeslayer> dolphin(17890)/kio (KDirListerCache) KDirListerCache::listDir: DolphinDirLister(0xcfe850) url= KUrl("file:///home/shadeslayer") not a valid url :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no :(
<shadeslayer> fix my damn system :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hints?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ls -lah /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so
<shadeslayer> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 80K 2010-08-03 00:17 /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so
<apachelogger> Riddell: so you also find the first shot better?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ls -lah /usr/share/kde4/services/file.protocol
<shadeslayer> :O ls: cannot access /usr/share/kde4/services/file.protocol: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> i think.. i removed that file
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> !find kde4/services/file.protocol
<ubottu> File kde4/services/file.protocol found in kdelibs5-data
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: adjam was teaching me about kio slaves :P
<apachelogger> and you broke your system? 
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> that is one way to learn about slavery for sure
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> err E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke '/usr/bin/test -S /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket && /usr/bin/dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.PackageKit --type=method_call /org/freedesktop/PackageKit org.freedesktop.PackageKit.StateHasChanged string:'cache-update' > /dev/null'
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hah! fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: icon could be something to represent inbound or outbound share
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that needs the new packagekit build to fix
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah i see 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my saviour
<apachelogger> <- pretty good
<shadeslayer> anyways.. you might be shocked on seeing this : http://imagebin.ca/view/AgaawQW.html
<shadeslayer> thats the new rekonq
<shadeslayer> with no URL bar in case you didnt notice
<shadeslayer> it reads your mind :P
<shadeslayer> oh ha
<apachelogger> real man enter URLs via dbus!
<shadeslayer> amazing : http://imagebin.ca/view/NGoxXI.html
<shadeslayer> such a clean UI
<apachelogger> my mom would go  ... "where are my bookmarks?"
<apachelogger> and I would go ... "I have no flipping idea"
<shadeslayer> everythings there
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/jbyxa1dK.html
<shadeslayer> you can add all of your stuff 
<apachelogger> you can?
<apachelogger> you mean that is default?
 * apachelogger blinks
<shadeslayer> and remove the stuff you dont need
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: by default you dont get anything :P
<shadeslayer> not even url bar
<apachelogger> what the frenchies
 * Riddell is assuming shadeslayer is not being serious
<shadeslayer> and then you can add the url bar, bookmarks, and foo
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well.. its WIP
<shadeslayer> something called XML gui
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/mpG9gl02.html
<shadeslayer> why is everyone silent? :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: nice ui :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> error:  400 
<apachelogger> Error message:  "Problem while obtaining request token from Ubuntu One servers."
 * apachelogger finds that very weird
<apachelogger> Signature method test not supported try one of the following: PLAINTEXT, HMAC-SHA1
<apachelogger> yet if I try HMAC-SHA1 I get 400
<apachelogger> :S
<Riddell> yofel: any luck with that SRU you wanted?
<yofel> *headdesk* - not yet, had to go and completely forgot to ping anyone
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> debfx: I have bumped qt4-x11 but it didn't help
<Quintasan> hmm it still grabs the old version
<Riddell> Quintasan: debfx just uploaded a new version with the transitional package added back
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is bad about ubuntu tweak?
<Quintasan> man, so much problems with small transition of libs
<Quintasan> :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm suspicious of anything that changes settings for other programmes, why don't the other programmes do it?
<Riddell> ** Alpha 3 candidate CDs need testing now! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> grrrrrr
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you turn on previews intentionally?
<apachelogger> in dolphin via kds
<apachelogger> because that causes the bug + slow down + crash
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes although then Peter P advised against it so maybe I should revert that
<Riddell> although it shouldn't crash things surely
<apachelogger> well it is the stupid video previewer that causes the crashes
<apachelogger> but the bug is coming from the config...
<apachelogger> since dolphin defaults to setting-per-folder you open dolphin with $home and previews are on, you turn them on (which apparently does not cause an entry in the folder rc since the assumed default is off anyway) then you go to a subdir and previews are on again
<apachelogger> so you turn them off again... go one folder depper -> again previews
<apachelogger> and so on
<apachelogger> then you quit dolphin
<apachelogger> and upon next start the whole dance begins all over again because the setting did not get saved
<apachelogger> eitherway I would dislike the idea of having a billion .directory files to turn off previews everywhere anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: on that note, I found Peter's suggestion of having previews for special folders very sensible (where special folders probably only should be XDG_PICTURES)
<Quintasan> Riddell, apachelogger: Just wondering, which thumbnailer is being used?
<apachelogger> for what?
<apachelogger> kio_thumbnail I would suppose
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wait, for videos?
<Quintasan> it crashes dolphin?
<apachelogger> whatever that thing in kdemultimedia is
<Riddell> neither ffmpegthumbs or mplayerthumbs are on the CD by default
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> bah...
<Quintasan> Riddell: I belive we could make some poll or something, which thumbnailer works best
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238819 << can this be fixed soonish?
<ubottu> KDE bug 238819 in kdeui "k3b crashes during opening the Window for Settings - Configure k3b" [Crash,New]
<apachelogger> none uses phonon -> they are all fail
<shadeslayer> ulysses: hehe.. just copy pasted in choqok :P
<Quintasan> I can remember we had some sort of discussion on ML. I proposed kffmepgthumbnailer cause it is much faster than mplayerthumbs, plus it takes about 400KB
<Quintasan> apachelogger: make a better one in that case
<apachelogger> I do not care for video previews
<Quintasan> why on Earth do we need to use Phonon to generate a fricking thumbnail?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: because we do not want to depend on a fricking backend 
<apachelogger> especially since both xine and gst and mplayer are utter crap in their own unique ways
<apachelogger> s/both/all of
<Quintasan> Well, writing another one is out of question, we already lack manpower and keeping another Python tool would be too much for apachelogger's sanity ;P
<Riddell> Quintasan: we can't have either on the CD 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like an upstream issue
<apachelogger> IMMHO video previews are a fail of concept anyway
<apachelogger> it is like audio previews
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes in kdelibs... can you talk to someone ? :D
<Quintasan> audio previewies are fail IMO
<Quintasan> How can you preVIEW a sound file?
<apachelogger> they only make sense if you actually run them and by incident hit a sensible spot of the file
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hover over it -> play 30 seconds part of music that represents the track best
<apachelogger> exactly the same as with videos
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats the new nautilus way of previewing files ;)
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> not the best 30 secs.. but the first 30 secs
<apachelogger> in fact with videos I might be lead to argue that they should be playing as you are viewing the folder and upon hover add sound to it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well see, that is why you should not have previews to begin with
<apachelogger> because 90% of the time the first 30 seconds are completely worthless anyway
<Quintasan> Well, first of all thumbnails for videos are fine
<apachelogger> no they are not
<Quintasan> why not?
<yofel> they are, unless you make a thumbnail of a black scene
<apachelogger> do you seriously watch videos picture by picture? Oo
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no, but I can recognize the last episode of anime I watched for example
<Quintasan> instead of switching to Details and looking for the last episode
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> yofel: NEVER happened here
 * apachelogger would coonsider that a work around for insufficient video player capabilities
<Quintasan> the hell
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> why do I need to know what episode I watched last?
<Quintasan> errr...
<Quintasan> to watch the latest one?
<apachelogger> like I need to remember that on 2001-10-03 I went to essen and took those 3 pictures of me and lord vader at long foo and lat bar
<apachelogger> I get your point right there
<apachelogger> why let the computer do things for me if I can just as well do it
<Quintasan> Just tell me one thing, did you saw ANY of those magics performed by computer now?
<Quintasan> The whole semantic desktop is still in infancy
<Quintasan> I do not belive such things will work in 2 years
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw im 19 not 18.. made a mistake yesterday :P
<apachelogger> there is nothing about semantic desktops here
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How one can mistake his own age? :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude.. it was like 1 AM
<shadeslayer> i was sleepy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it seems like I do not get your point
<apachelogger> do you really tell me that my phone implements a semantic desktop because it saves GPS data and time stamps into the pictures I take with it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you have a video player
<apachelogger> with which you play your videos
<Quintasan> makes sense so far
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> now those videos might be in an alignment such as tv series split into episodes
<shadeslayer> id rather have a working KDE than a broken kde with loads of fancy stuff
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: that's my point but let apachelogger continue, I'm interested
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> supposedly the app your ripped a DVD with was smart enough to name the files in a manner that makes it perfectly recognizable in what order they follow each other
<apachelogger> so you wathc episode 1 and then 2 and then 3
<apachelogger> then you go to bed
<apachelogger> 2 weeks later you want to continue
<apachelogger> and because your video player smart as it was noticed that episode 1 2 and 3 were already played will suggest that you might want to play 4 now
<apachelogger> or if you wish, before going to bed you might have told the player what the next episode is you want to watch
<Quintasan> stop here for a second
<Quintasan> leaving trivial matters as file names aside
<Quintasan> how do you think player would get such things as episode number?
<Quintasan> assume the name format is different for each file but they are in one directory named Friends for example
<apachelogger> they follow any given name pattern do they not?
<Quintasan> well
<apachelogger> if they do not then whatever application ripped the files of a DVD failed
<apachelogger> that is outside the scope of the player in that case
<Quintasan> apachelogger: with funsubbers it's like this
<apachelogger> but since about any ripping application will be capable of getting some sort of name pattern going ...
<Quintasan> You get a realese from CommieSubs because they were faster
<Quintasan> so you have
<Quintasan> [Commie]_Some_series_Ep##_[$HASH].mkv
<Quintasan> but then next week [HorribleSubs] were faster
<Quintasan> and you get
<Quintasan> [HorribleSubs]_Some-series-Ep##_[720p].mkv
<shadeslayer> that does happen ^
<apachelogger> and that is supposed to be complicated?
<shadeslayer> and we just entered the realm of piracy :)_
<apachelogger> .*Ep[\d]+.*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: those shows are not licensed yer :P
<Quintasan> yet*
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> there I can solve that out of the top of my head using a standard regex :P
<apachelogger> then you can go 
<apachelogger> .*((Ep)|E)[\d]+.* and match even more
<Quintasan> Fine.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: notice Some_series and Some-series
<Quintasan> I give up on that then.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is unimportant
<Quintasan> Another thing comes to mind
<apachelogger> you have some identifier and some number
<apachelogger> S[\d]+ would be a series E[\d]+ an episode etc. etc.
<Quintasan> How would you store number of last episode seen?
<Quintasan> Or maybe where
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for example in the parenting .directory file
<apachelogger> or in the player config
<Quintasan> How effcient parsing files can be when looking for certain show?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so store it in the player config?
<apachelogger> taht is one file, read once, then you are just loading pages while itering
<Quintasan> I mean that if you have a tons of shows
<Quintasan> I'm watching about 7 series from this season
<Quintasan> and that's not everything
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> you are only storing minimal amounts of text data, that is about as cheap as it gets
<Quintasan> well, things like that accumulate so I assume that parsing the file would take more and more time
<shadeslayer> anyways i need to sleep :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so write a binary and eliminate the parsing?
<shadeslayer> cya tmmrw
<Quintasan> okay, how much of text would it take to make the whole process take lets say 4 seconds?
<apachelogger> entirely depends on the system
<apachelogger> >500000 for sure
<apachelogger> mind that dolphin prior to maverick made a couple of million lookups and only spent 4 seconds on that (those million lookups also had an awful lot of function calling involved)
<Quintasan> Well I'm fine with everything you said
<Quintasan> But get down to implementing it.
<Quintasan> :)
<apachelogger> I do not care for it
<Quintasan> Noone cares so that is not needed
<apachelogger> tell j-b of vlc fame maybe he would be interested in doing that
<apachelogger> if there not already is such a thing for vlc
<Quintasan> That's why I <3 thumbnails in video files
<Quintasan> FFFFFF
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I do not care because I do not produce a video player and because I do not do an awful lot of video watching
<apachelogger> also I do agree with j-b that a more pressing issue for KDE is the lack of any decent player
<Quintasan> Well, that also somehow defeats the point of those tags in files in KDE
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what do tags have to do with this?
<Quintasan> I'm just against that whole semantic stuff
<Quintasan> tags, ratings etc.
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> you are using semantics all day long
<apachelogger> what do you think music metadata are?
<Quintasan> tags
<apachelogger> and tags are not semantics?
<Quintasan> they are
<apachelogger> what do think amarok does with them?
<Quintasan> well, your playlist looks nice because of them
<Quintasan> and you get your collection
<apachelogger> so you are against your collection?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> let me rephrase it
<Quintasan> Video player doing magic stuff like that, no way it will work decently
<apachelogger> there is nothing magic about it
<Quintasan> Tagging files other than music and pictures, why bother on earth
<apachelogger> the player just remembers where it was
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it sounds like from a damn sci-fi movie
<apachelogger> and manual tagging is but the lowest form of semantical engineering
<apachelogger> and IMHO a very usless one in a desktop context
<apachelogger> in the intarwebs -> yeah sure, but on the desktop...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dude, I would find it the most usual thing that my computer remembers where I left off?
<apachelogger> like KDE remembers
<apachelogger> and Firefox
<apachelogger> well not konqueror that silly thing
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803185456-74hy7tz5dirwk770 * debian/control build dep on cmake
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803185704-ayzv2mfpgknsv6yv * debian/control build dep on python-dev and kdebase-workspace-dev
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you upload packagekit to lucid-proposed?
<apachelogger> I think so
<apachelogger> well, I should
<apachelogger> question is if I did 
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's unapproved queue but there's no bug number
<apachelogger> oh fooey
<Riddell> apachelogger: rejecting I'm afraid
<Riddell> can you reupload with bug number?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> also apparantly there's a SRU freeze, although nobody has been told about it, so I can't accept anyway
<apachelogger> once I found the bug myself ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: freeze because of new 10.04 image
<apachelogger> ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> that really should be announced on the announce list :S
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> pkg with bug no uploaded
<apachelogger> also it can wait since it only affects those people with network access anyway
<yofel> apachelogger: something about metadata... do you know how I can make kfilemetainfo die a very cruel death in dolphin? It makes the Information panel and tooltips pretty unsable since it reads a whole file only to show me info I don't even want to know
<apachelogger> I am afraid you can't
<apachelogger> at least I couldnt imagine how
<yofel> well, nvm then
<debfx> Riddell: the amarok crashes you were talking about, are they in ~LyricsApplet()?
<Mamarok> did somebody else get an invitation for a survey as a "Kubuntu development Member"? I almost sent to spam as the subject only says "I need your help"
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes I got that
<Riddell> Mamarok: because the world obviously hasn't had enough surveys about motivation of open source developers :)
<Riddell> debfx: not sure, lots of threads and didn't look closely, can do next time it happens
<Mamarok> yeah, and usually you ask before sending it, no?
<Riddell> debfx, Quintasan: yay, libqt4-webkit installs in lucid
<Riddell> ninjas! time to get cracking on the rest of the lucid backports 
<Riddell> assuming you aren't already cracking on the alpha 3 testing
<claydoh> is konq back to being default browser in alpha 3?
<claydoh> and what are the major highlights for a3? did  kde sc 4.5 make it?
<Mamarok> claydoh: you can forget the sc now, we should not use that anymore, just KDE 4.5 :)
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> kk testbuilding kdebindings
<Mamarok> seems they decided that in Tampere
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> Riddell: did you build kdenetwork with my patch?
<claydoh> Mamarok: i missed the memo, I hate using it anyway, had to remember it, now have to un-remember it  :)
<Mamarok> well, they decided but forgot to tell everybody else, communication failure
<Riddell> Quintasan: not yet I'm afraid
<claydoh> yay http://ubuntumaine.org is rising back to life
<dantti> great I lost my flight :/
<claydoh> sorry wrong channel on that
<Riddell> dantti: erk, which flight?
<dantti> Riddell: I'm going to Argentina see wife/kids ...
<Riddell> claydoh: 4.5 made it yes, rekonq is still the default nobody changed the seeds (and it's actually stable with 4.5.0 final)
<Riddell> claydoh: message indicator now on by default for kopete and quassel
<Riddell> claydoh: back with dragon video player
<claydoh> Riddell: cool I like rekonq
<apachelogger> anyone with ubuntuone (not the KDE one) around?
<Mamarok> Riddell: are you sure? It doesn't work for half of the websites and crashes a lot for me
<Mamarok> not that I don't like it, but it's not really stable
<claydoh> I noteced a vast improvement in the 4.5 rc2, only one crash
<Riddell> Mamarok: I had lots of random crashes before upgrading to 4.5.0 final, now only a few issues which are very defineable which is a nice improvement
<Mamarok> oh, final is out?
<Mamarok> didn't check the repos yet
<Riddell> Mamarok: not yet, still testing and compiling
<Mamarok> ah, OK, will wait then
<claydoh> w00t rekonq actually works at kubuntuforums, the submit buttons work now :)
<Riddell> claydoh: how about launchpad, can you comment on bugs?
<yofel> hm, qtwebkit ignores my color theme, which is actually an improvement for now ^^
<sheytan> hey guys
<Riddell> yofel: colour theme?
<sheytan> http://a.imageshack.us/img231/8913/joinush.jpg  <~~ not done!
<yofel> Riddell: err, color scheme
<yofel> I've got a dark theme for oxygen, the buttons are displayed in oxygen default though
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> probably no bad thing :)
<yofel> which is good, as previously they had black text on black button
<Riddell> sheytan: "no matter your skills" might give the wrong idea :)
<Riddell> sheytan: I know what it's trying to say but it risks sounding like "we take clueless people" as well :)
<sheytan> Riddell added to todo ;)
<sheytan> how do you like the desing?
<Riddell> pretty
<sheytan> Riddell thank you :) I only hope ofirk will come and code that, so we will have a new and beatutiful site for 10.10 release :)
<sheytan> i'm really trying to give my best. :)
<yofel> is the kubuntu logo on the top right supposed to do something when you press it?
<yofel> just asking as the menu design somehow gives that impression
<JontheEchidna> dang, almost 41 degrees here, boiling
<JontheEchidna> <3 air conditioning
<sheytan> yofel go to home page
<yofel> ok, guess I'm just used to that being on the left ^^
<sheytan> yofel it will be propably moved to the left ;)
<claydoh> Riddell: adding bug comment worked, but there was an error clicking the submit button didn't save that message tho
<apachelogger> who wants to know what madness I am fiddeling on? ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ... ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: oh, btw, any information on QA?
<Riddell> claydoh: yes that's what I get
<Riddell> guess it's a webkit issue though
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - will be in the office on friday - have not been able to catch the guy who's responsible yet
<Nightrose> and i can't access it from the outside to check myseld
<Nightrose> *myself
<apachelogger> Nightrose: oh, oki :)
<dantti> hey, what Icon for INSTALL (although the text says remove) is best? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopru1491    http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopww1491
<dantti> so hard decision? :P
<Riddell> dantti: I prefer the tick, I think there's too many random arrows used in icons
<dantti> Riddell: don't you think a down arrow looks more like download?
<Riddell> yes a bit
 * apachelogger has a feeling that he is writing memleaks here
<Quintasan> oh great
<Riddell> Quintasan: mm?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wklej.org/id/372506/
<Quintasan> any idea about that smoke stuff failing?
<Quintasan> brb gonna get some food
<Quintasan> it seems that all dev headers are in place but it fails to link at the end meaning something broke during the build
<Riddell> not sure where the failure is in there
<Riddell> is it line 1501 ?
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> also 1753
<Riddell> that's not smoke, that's pykde
<Quintasan> Riddell: sorry, 1753 is smoke
<Quintasan> 1501 being pykde make it even worse
<Quintasan> I wonder how many changes went in a 0.0.x release
<Riddell> it compiles fine in maverick
<Riddell> I can give it a shot next if you like
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, I'm still no good at fixing c++, I'll pass that and do something else
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-04
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803231822-qxa4kggx32tde8n7 * (12 files in 3 dirs) No more linking against kwallet && gnomekeyring support && as a result ::clear() is broken && less kde in the upper levels (still we need quite some KDE foo for the build)
<gnomelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc/files/head:/src/plugins/
<gnomelogger> there
<gnomelogger> my Qt implementation is now officially superior
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm kdebindings goes boom here too
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803233140-wdxzzrhwz5nvbcy0 * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AccessToken.h) fix clear again
<yofel> hm, oxygen-molecule looks cool, now if it would have a dark variant ~.~
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803234742-aw3tkh4rcrvvjm9r * src/ (AccessToken.cpp HttpDaemon.cpp main.cpp) warning--
<yofel> hrhr http://imagebin.ca/view/753bn3.html
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803235033-1p56mkon2z4b75ek * src/plugins/SecretsInterface.h add copyright notice
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100803235654-pdb1ce3mn3zkm9jo * debian/ (4 files) Add backend packaging and build-dep on libgnome-keyring-dev
<Riddell> 4.5 release moved back to Thursday (probably)
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Well we've got it, even if no one else does ...
<claydoh> a selling point maybe :D
<rbelem> hi Riddell
<rbelem> Riddell, do you know if agateau returned from the holidays? :-)
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1158907 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-98> Subclass MuonMainWindow's errorOccurred function so that we can properly return
<CIA-98> from errors (Such as the UserCancelError, or AuthError). This occurred when I
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1158908 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Very unnecessary QString construction--
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1158909 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Clean up the software-properties-kde launching code
<nixternal> how is knr in mav?
<Tm_T> supremeapachelog: son, I have a small build issues
<Mamarok> Riddell, claydoh: giovanni_re is at it again. one more post like this and he is moderated again, as will be all those who continue
<Riddell> Mamarok: where's this?
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm, that thread should be stopped at least, as being woefully rambling and off topic
<Tm_T> why they think attacking back at list-operator would help their cause?
<Tm_T> ...other than playing a victim
<apachelogger> Tm_T: how did that happen?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: something like... this:  *** No rule to make target usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/com.ubuntu.sso.xml', needed by rc/api/ComUbuntuSsoInterface.cpp'. Stop.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc
<apachelogger> upstream thought it a good idea split off the authentication
<Tm_T> sounds... fun
<apachelogger> hence ubuntu-sso is now a new buildep
<Tm_T> shame cmake didn't yell it at me
<apachelogger> also my implementation is superior in but every aspect anyway :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I did not come around to implement proper checking for it
<Tm_T> apachelogger: makes sense (:
<Tm_T> apachelogger: bzr/ubuntu-sso-client/src/AccessToken.cpp:45: error: ‘class QOAuth::Interface’ has no member named ‘networkAccessManager’
<apachelogger> libqoauth-dev
<apachelogger> OTOH that should fail
<Tm_T> "libqoauth-dev is already the newest version." so yes
<apachelogger> that is odd
<apachelogger>     QNetworkAccessManager* networkAccessManager() const;
<apachelogger> public interface
<apachelogger> Tm_T: any other useful information?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473031/
 * apachelogger is wondering why his qt creator has so large fonts
<Tm_T> there's plenty of more if I go and do make -iks
<Tm_T> ...have to install some gnome-keyring -dev package I suppose
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yeah
<apachelogger> not conditional as of now
<apachelogger> Tm_T: also I did  not push my latest changes it seems
<Tm_T> (:)
<apachelogger> or maybe I did :O
<apachelogger> try again
<apachelogger> Tm_T: are you sure you do not have an old version of qoauth floating around?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: apparently not, as locate couldn't find any other ones
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Tm_T: in CMakeCache.txt in your build dir what does PC_QOAuth_VERSION:INTERNAL contain?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: 1.0.0
<Tm_T> libqoauth-dev_1.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_i386.deb is the package I have installed
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Tm_T> let me quess, I should be using Maverick?
<apachelogger> requires 1.0.1 now I suppose
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yeah, I am targetting maverick now as to reach release quality
<apachelogger> Tm_T: but as long as you get the qoauth source from mav and have KDE 4.5 installed your are fine too
<apachelogger> although
<Tm_T> ye
<apachelogger> actually not
<apachelogger> Tm_T: that upstream change to ubuntu-sso broke backwards compability of authorization completely :(
<Tm_T> thoh
<Tm_T> and version number rised with ..1 ?
<Tm_T> raised
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> .+1. I think
<apachelogger> !info ubuntuone-client
<ubottu> ubuntuone-client (source: ubuntuone-client): Ubuntu One client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 23 kB, installed size 476 kB
<apachelogger> !info ubuntuone-client maverick
<ubottu> ubuntuone-client (source: ubuntuone-client): Ubuntu One client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 23 kB, installed size 148 kB
<apachelogger> Tm_T: 1.2 to 1.3
<apachelogger> still not sufficient IMHO
<apachelogger> but it is pyth0rn, one must be happy to get any visible bump at all
<apachelogger> opinions on http://www.hp.com/united-states/campaigns/envy/pdf/envy14_datasheet.pdf ?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: right, thanks (:
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you could of couse backport the ubuntuone-client too ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/plugins/GnomeKeyringSecretsInterface.cpp <-- I am now becoming gnome developer too muahhaha ^^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: let me get my kmail working first (;
<apachelogger> ^^
<Tm_T> ...been without it since 4.5 development cycle started
 * apachelogger gets depressed over the crap notebooks on the market right now -.-
<apachelogger> Tm_T: uhhh, did you upgrade to kdepim 4.5? :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I've been with trunk since year... can't remember
<apachelogger> Tm_T: poor mom ^^
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> hp envy 14 seems to come with broken bios
<apachelogger> for free
 * apachelogger kicks it off the list of potential notebooks
<apachelogger> Riddell: I consider the authentication to be 1.0 beta
<apachelogger> only proxy support is really missing and I doubt the python client does that either
<Riddell> apachelogger: congratulations
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I think my kdepim works now, after I cleaned up old resources from use
<Riddell> I'm applying the Dolphin fixes to kdelibs in bzr and lucid
<dpm> hi Riddell, we've got a template approval conflict in Launchpad:
<dpm>   * kdgantt in Ubuntu Maverick package "kdepim";
<dpm>   * kdgantt in Ubuntu Maverick package "koffice".
<dpm> do you happen to know to which package kdgantt belongs?
<sheytan> Hi there :)
<sheytan> Riddell and all you guys, take a look now: http://a.imageshack.us/img534/9735/joinus.jpg
<Riddell> dpm: hmm, that rings a bell, let me check
<dpm> cool, thanks
<Riddell> dpm: both kdepim and koffice use internal copies of that library, upstream only ships kdgantt.po in kde-l10n not in koffice-l10n so we should follow upstream and import it from kdepim and ignore it from koffice
<dpm> Riddell, great, I'll move the template from koffice to kdepim. Thanks!
<Quintasan> Riddell: seems like we are almost ready with 4.5
 * Quintasan is taking up plasma-addons
<Sput> is kubuntu gonna ship kdepim-4.5?
<Quintasan> I think we decided to use the old pim Sput 
<Quintasan> KMail2 might eat ur mails
<Quintasan> But we will package it and make sure that everyone interested will know where it is
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> hm
<Sput> that makes a lot of sense
<Sput> though I must say, KMail-2 has progressed a lot lately
<apachelogger> eclipse is quite the unlovely
<Sput> it's approaching usable
<Sput> not quite there yet... but already much more fun to use than Thunderbird :>
<apachelogger> Sput: it is too risky at any case, epsecially since 10.10 will be released mid october instead of end
<Quintasan> apachelogger: isnt eclipse that crappy ide written n java?
<Sput> apachelogger: certainly is... Gentoo is skipping the whole 4.5.0 release because of pim
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger is on the outlook for a sensible ruby IDE
<apachelogger> no good thing available
 * apachelogger falls back to vim again
<Quintasan> vim++
<Quintasan> still no kubotu?
<apachelogger> Sput: that is scary though ^^
<apachelogger> I should go on lunch break I think :S
<apachelogger> ah wellz
<Sput> apachelogger: don't forget, we are not bound to a release cycle for the distro, so we can easily push out 4.5.1 when it's done
<Sput> (plus we do offer experimental builds for 4.5.0)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll do the shares KCM today and then that stuff is also 1.0 beta
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Go eat something
<apachelogger> Sput: yeah still I would not want kdepim 4.5 at 4.5.1 times either :P
<apachelogger> every time I used kdepim from trunk it ate my data ^^
<Sput> it did?
<Sput> never happened to me
<apachelogger> even before that whole 4.5 business
<apachelogger> Sput: well, it also did in the stable releases
<apachelogger> I have a theory that kdepim likes to eat data on new setups
<Sput> hmmm, in any case, the pimsters have managed to not make KMail hog the CPU anymore (via virtuoso)
<Sput> which is a huge improvement, because only a few weeks ago, I had this mysqld process running constantly
<Sput> taking up a sizable amount of CPU
<Sput> all gone.
<apachelogger> Riddell: wip on what we need in dolphin -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/dolphin.txt
 * apachelogger is somewhat confident that everything will be done in time for penciles down ... if upstream hurries and merges the kwallet patches -.-
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you ok with uploading patched packages after alpha freeze?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> -> break
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably.  kenvandine said he'd talk to them about the merges though
<shadeslayer> 'lo
<Riddell> evening shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hey Riddell :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the kdelibs neon import plugin is is fixed, thanks to jelmer, and we can use it when lp has a new release
<shadeslayer> which is sometime this weel
<shadeslayer> *week
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in light of the dolphin crashes, should we enable nepomuk indexing ?
<Riddell> ug, no
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ->flippin idiot...
<shadeslayer> wondering why my phone isnt charging.. and just noticed i didnt switch the charger one -.-
<shadeslayer> sheytan: freeze design at http://a.imageshack.us/img534/9735/joinus.jpg
<shadeslayer> and start actually building it
<sheytan> shadeslayer yep, i'm already on the way i want the new site to be :)
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<Quintasan> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons uploading
<Quintasan> I think we are mostly done except kdebinding
<sheytan> shadeslayer, glad you like it. will show you guys all ive done so far today's evening ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: why don't we copy python-{qt,kde} stuff from maverick to lucid and retry the build?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I don't get an error in pykde when compiling kdebindings, I get it in smoke
<Quintasan> humm
<Riddell> I'll probably try recompiling the RC 3 kdebindings to see if that has the same problem
<debfx> kdebindings fails because it's built with --Wl,--no-undefined
<debfx> debian/rules contains "DEB_KDE_LINK_WITH_NO_UNDEFINED := no" but that's only supported by pkg-kde-helper 0.9.2
<debfx> pkg-kde-tools 0.9.2
<Quintasan> debfx sure knows his stuff
<Quintasan> let me check that
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<Quintasan> debfx: should I remove that line?
 * shadeslayer goes back to coding projects
<debfx> I hope we can just backport pkg-kde-tools without breaking anything else
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> that would be better instead of doing the rules
<Riddell> pkg-kde-tools should be backwards compatible
<debfx> okay I'll upload it
<Quintasan> debfx: oh, I wanted to do it but if you insist
<Quintasan> ;)
<debfx> Quintasan: go ahead :D
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> :P
<txwikinger> In KNR, is there a power management daemon?
<Riddell> there's a battery applet in our plasma netbook setup
<debfx> Riddell: could you please sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/synaptiks
<debfx> it's the debian synaptiks package with the binary package renamed as it's called kde-config-touchpad
<txwikinger> Riddell: the battery applet does not show anything anymore when I click on it
<Riddell> txwikinger: no sliding out box?
<txwikinger> It only has a black battery and Power Management
<txwikinger> All the contents is gonew
<txwikinger> i.e the buttons for sleep and hibernation
<txwikinger> oh.. that is a hidden feature or what?
<txwikinger> when you click on the battery it slides up and down ?
<Riddell> I think you're confusing the tooltip with the actual applet
<Riddell> debfx: onto it
<txwikinger> Riddell: no.. not the tooltip
<txwikinger> the tooltip only gives you information, right?
<txwikinger> anyway.. I got again what I need :D
<Riddell> right it shows a black battery and your charged level
<txwikinger> Riddell: click on the black battery in the left top corner
<Riddell> ooh, it goes all small
<Riddell> that's random
<txwikinger> yes.. and it stays small
<txwikinger> so the next time you open it, you wonder where all the information and the button are gone
<Riddell> txwikinger: you should file a bug upstream about that
<txwikinger> Somehow I think his is superfluous
<txwikinger> Riddell: ok
<txwikinger> +t
<apparle> guys ubuntu is gettting a new font? ?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> and TBH I do not like it
<apparle> kubuntu is not changing right?>
<Quintasan> We have considered that but AFAIK decision has not been made yet
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<Tm_T> Quintasan: why you do not like it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude the font rocks
<apparle> anyone know where can I get pics of that font
<shadeslayer> apparle: here : http://imagebin.ca/view/doSTPp9G.html
<apparle> shadeslayer: its looking nice but I don't see much difference
<shadeslayer> much difference ? 
<fldc> so what font is it, and where can i get it? :)
<apparle> shadeslayer: I meant its not a drastic change between kubuntu font and the new font
<Quintasan> Tm_T, shadeslayer: Well, do I need any particular reason not to like it?
<Quintasan> I just don't like the way it looks
<Quintasan> That's all to it
<Tm_T> Quintasan: no you don't need, but I like to know if there's any good argumentation against or for it
<Quintasan> That's why I use Droid Sans and Liberation
<shadeslayer> apparle: dude.. it is a drastic change
<shadeslayer> it looks flippin awesome on KDE
<Quintasan> Tm_T: I'm not an expert on fonts so I can't give you any explanation for me not liking it
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i guess it depends on person to person
<Riddell> I'm doing kde-l10n with new tars
<Riddell> for maverick then for lucid
<apparle> shadeslayer: only thing I liked is that it has less spacing in between diff characters
<apparle> Riddell: so is kubuntu going to get that font?
 * Quintasan pours away all soda drinks
<Quintasan> I need to stop drinking that crap
<apparle> Quintasan: send that crap to me
<Quintasan> apparle: You want some Mountain Dew?
<apparle> Quintasan: sure
<Quintasan> oh my god
<Quintasan> double K
<apparle> what happened
<Quintasan> apparle: where are you from?
<apparle> India
<Quintasan> Too much hassle then, the postal fee would buy you three liters of it
<Quintasan> :P
<apparle> :D
<shadeslayer> hehe... 
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1159130 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp Fix a string typo. OK'd by kde-i18n-doc CCMAIL:kde-i18n-doc@kde.org
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ work for you in launchpad ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, it is not backwards compatile
<Quintasan> dep-wait :)
<Quintasan> Missing build dependencies: libdpkg-perl
<Riddell> so quick hacky workaround
<Riddell> in kdebindings debian/rules
<Riddell> instead of "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/variables.mk"
<Riddell> just copy and paste the contents of that file
<Riddell> and remove the offending line
<Riddell> then test that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as in opens?
<CIA-98> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1159137 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for 0.5.0 (1.0 RC)
<shadeslayer> i.e does the page open?
<shadeslayer> in rekonq no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right
<Quintasan> Riddell: dirty hack is dirty ;P
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> at least it should work
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1159141 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ChangelogTab.cpp Fix a bug where the busy overlay would not go away if a changelog could not be found.
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1159142 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp Bump version for 0.5.0 (1.0 RC)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dude
<shadeslayer> rekonq(6489) AdBlockManager::block: ****ADBLOCK: BLACK RULE Matched: ***********
<shadeslayer> :O
<dpm> Riddell, there are a bunch of po/desktop_.pot files in the imports queue at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot&batch=90 What are those? Can I block them safely?
<shadeslayer> see if you disable adblock then it works
<apachelogger> ohno(tm)
<apachelogger> dpm: seems breakage in the build tools occured
<ScottK> Color me stunned.
<Riddell> mm, yes
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.5.0 is as built as it can get on all archs until NCommander fixes bindings on armel.
<ScottK> No idea what other armel build failures might be higher in the stack, since we've never gotten to where we could try them.
<ScottK> Tm_T: If I can get powerpc images for Alpha 3, can you test the live CD?
<Tm_T> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.  I'll let you know if/when we have something.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you anticipating Kubuntu respins at this point?
<stalcup> JontheEchidna: libdebconf-kde is ack'd
<Riddell> ScottK: no, although I've been slow at testing due to netbook and/or usb drive playing up but I think kubuntu is fine
<Riddell> ScottK: however 4.5.0 is being delayed until next Tuesday
<Riddell> so alpha 3 now has 4.5 release candidate in it
<ScottK> Riddell: So we should anticipate more tarball updates....
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> ScottK: so some progress with kdebindings. I will probably have an upload this week
<EagleScreen> hello
<ScottK> NCommander: Excellent.
<EagleScreen> do you plan replace kcm_touchpad by synaptiks ?
<JontheEchidna> stalcup: thanks
<apachelogger> brrr
<stalcup> no problemo :)
<JontheEchidna> silly standards version, changing after I made the package ;)
<stalcup> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: desktop_.pot comes from makefile scope issue ... any objections on turning KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT into a makefile scope variable rather than shell var?
<apachelogger> particularly
<apachelogger> 	if [ -z $${KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT} ]; then \
<apachelogger> 	  KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=$(DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE); \
<apachelogger> 	fi; \
<apachelogger> this code part 
<stalcup> JontheEchidna: I thought the same thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's changed that breaks it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the order of the shell sequence which is now missing at least one ; \
<apachelogger> quite honestly I find this a bit of a dirty hack anyway because that pot var can be overridden via a makefile scope variable, so only setting it on shell scope using that if is sort of horrible IMHO
<Riddell> go ahead and change it
<Riddell> I do dislike shell, I especially dislike it mixed with makefile
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> fortunately dh7 and the KDE buildsystem support make it so much nicer
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Could we have a Kubuntu powerpc respin in ~30 minutes (after the current publisher run completes) so maybe Tm_T can have something to test?
<debfx> Quintasan: are you working on a fixed pkg-kde-tools backport?
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> this seems to work very nicely :)
<apachelogger> also KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT ?= $(DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE) is shorter ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: can do
<ScottK> Great.
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu uses kcm-touchpad for touchpad configuration tool, there is a newer and more complete tool called synaptiks, it is used in Debian and it is giving me better results then kcm-touchpad, i think it is hour to switch to synaptiks
<Riddell> synaptiks is currently in our New queue, we should evaluate it and see if it should replace kcm-touchpad
<EagleScreen> ok Riddell, where can I follow that evaluation?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473118/ looks good?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: here?
<EagleScreen> here 
<Riddell> apachelogger: this presumably means packages which export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT need to be changed?
<apachelogger> oh :O
<apachelogger> they do it via export?
<Riddell> extragear packages do
<Riddell> e.g. rekonq
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> a bit scary though
 * apachelogger thought they used makefile vars, but oh well
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll try working around that ... though we need to reupload everything anyway
<Riddell> and you've only done cdbs and the old dh7 include, not the other dh7 one? /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu-debhelper-langpack-generate.sh
<Riddell> which isn't a makefile at all..
<apachelogger> well, for the dh7 ones we cannot use that approach
<apachelogger> so I suppose export makes more sense anyway
<Riddell> yofel: quick response with that printing bug there :)
<yofel> hm?
<Quintasan> debfx: nope
<Quintasan> debfx: care doing that?
<Quintasan> Riddell: That quick and dirty hack made it even worse
<Quintasan> and
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it's smoke
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Riddell: arent makefile vars expanded to environment anyway?
<apachelogger> ah beauty
<apachelogger> indeed they are it seems
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know, are they?
<Riddell> makefile is weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: $() always expands to environment IIRC
 * apachelogger does some reading to make sure
<apachelogger> it certainly does work if I change my test rules to use an export instead of setting the var itself
 * Quintasan has to go out
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's the status of kdebindings?
<Riddell> not that it matters now I suppose, new tars due
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Environment
<apachelogger> additionally it seems export in make is not really what export in a shell is
<apachelogger> while it also exports the variable it has the primary use of making variables of one recipe available to a sub-make called from within the recipe
<apachelogger> which works because make turns every evnrionment var into a make var
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, without "hack" it fails
<Quintasan> at linking
<Quintasan> with the hack it fails at smoke
<apachelogger> Riddell: just tried both .mk files with exports, works flawless
<Riddell> apachelogger: so no need to change rekonq etc?
<apachelogger> nope
<Riddell> well, rekonq doesn't use the .mk files it uses --with kde
<apachelogger> what doesnt change then anyway
<apachelogger> --with kde uses the independent shell scripts
<Riddell> right, and that doesn't have any problems currently?
<apachelogger> shouldn't ^^
<sheytan> http://a.imageshack.us/img707/3338/newsji.jpg | http://a.imageshack.us/img84/1636/whatiskubuntu.jpg | http://a.imageshack.us/img138/9479/kubuntu.jpg | http://a.imageshack.us/img534/9735/joinus.jpg <~ all so far. Need feedback :)
<Guest20902> rekonq should install flash plugin by apt:flashplugin-installer or so (from package manager) when it is prompted
<Riddell> Guest20902: rekonq was patched to call the notifier recently
<Guest20902> oh very good
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: disadvantage of shell only script is that you do not get to see the code lines before they get excuted ^^
<apachelogger> so I cant tell from the build log if it worked completely and entirely
 * apachelogger tests with his test package
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am thinking about creating unit testing for pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> certainly a tricky thing to implement but better than having to reupload all of KDE because apachelogger changed things again ^^
 * Riddell quite confused by https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-August/011990.html
<yofel> maverick: /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches = 8192
<ofirk> I'm back!
<Riddell> it's.... ofirk!
<Riddell> been anywhere nice?
<ofirk> kind of...
<ofirk> I finished my exams term
<ofirk> so I feel free
<Riddell> did you pass?
<ofirk> I got grades for 3 out of 5, and I passed those 3
<davmor2> Riddell: should I be dropped into low res gfx?
<Riddell> davmor2: no
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll prod the image and make sure it's not a bad burn
<davmor2> Riddell:  This is on my all intel box
<apachelogger> oh, I have broken shares  ^^
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/I1BYF_o.html
<apachelogger> what do you think?
 * Riddell spots ScottK being optimistic about debian's release schedule :)
<ScottK> Riddell: No, that was more about risk culture in different distros.  If it's too insane for us or Fedora, no way should Debian even think about.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the powerpc image still in progress or did it fail?
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100804155510-6921jropes9c96js * src/libs/ (Share.cpp Share.h) introduce proper Share::Type enum (can be inbound or outbound)
 * apachelogger loves how one can crash konqueror by pressing ctrl+w too often too quickly ^^
<ScottK> agateau: You'll want to look at http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4898/
 * agateau clicks
<sheytan> hey guys. is there any planet Kubuntu site?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/c22aFo.html
<apachelogger> sheytan: planet.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> Riddell: Nice catch on the dependency graph.
<sheytan> apachelogger thank you:)
<agateau> ScottK: commented
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  Just wanted to make sure you were aware.
<sheytan> apachelogger btw: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/08/ikona-ubuntuone.html
<sheytan> sill needs some love :D
<agateau> ScottK: sure, thanks for this, I would probably have missed it otherwise.
<apachelogger> and a SVG
<sheytan> apachelogger yep, will be :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: the cloud looks odd though IMHO
<sheytan> apachelogger that's why i said it needs more love :D
<apachelogger> I mean, oxygen is photo realistic but not that much ^^
<maco> apachelogger: i think the translations are funny
<sheytan> apachelogger i will repleace it with the ubuntu one cloud
<apachelogger> maco: how are they funny? :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: I think that will also stick out, because their icon is not oxygen enough :S
<sheytan> apachelogger hmm, maybe i create a whole new one, but i'm kinda busy right now :)
<sheytan> i'll inform you about it, when i release new version :)
<apachelogger> ok, cool :)
<maco> apachelogger: the buttons are done but the text isnt. 
 * apachelogger does not follow
<maco> apachelogger: your screenshot. english text, german (??) buttons
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> since the frame around is a containment coming from KDE that is to be expected ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: ug forgot about the powerpc image
<Riddell> let me try now
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh pretty shares
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100804163831-uysw146nxu5q6ioz * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml properly type get_shares
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100804163845-jlegt4cyk8j7hhmt * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonShares.cpp SyncDaemonShares.h) shares() renamed to shared() (since that is really what it yields) && introduce proper shares that lists the inbound shares
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100804164022-ctswea9sj76u8mcs * src/kcmodule/ (ShareInfoWidget.cpp ShareInfoWidget.h CMakeLists.txt) ShareInfoWidget++
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100804164046-wcp8pu7u7e0h50a8 * src/kcmodule/ShareModule.cpp Fill share module with ShareInfowidgets for both inbound and outbound shares
<Riddell> ScottK: powerpc livefs done, cds building
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Thanks.
<Riddell> done building ScottK 
<Riddell> Tm_T: ^^
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/20100804/
<ScottK> A bit largish yet.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Can you burn to a dvd or boot to usb?
 * Riddell puts a file in kdebase-runtime to increate the inotify limit
 * Quintasan is back
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> we need a 3 community projects for kubuntu
<sheytan> 1. ubuntu one, 2. muon
<sheytan> and one more
<sheytan> anyone? :)
<Quintasan> Project Neon?
<sheytan> Quintasan it's about what in few words?
<Tm_T> ScottK: IIRC I cannot burn dvds and no idea about usb, would need to find one first
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: How would you feel about a kubuntu-meta upload to shrink powerpc?
<Tm_T> ScottK: but I can try with USB, sure, that works similarly than with other arcs?
<ScottK> No idea.  Ask rgreening for details.  I think you need a i386/amd64 machine to run usb-creator-kde, but I think you can feed it any arch's ISO.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're OK with it, I've adjusted the seeds, it just need -meta done.
<Tm_T> ScottK: thanks (:
<Quintasan> sheytan: nightly build of KDE and Amarok
<Quintasan> and in future other stuff
<Quintasan> maybe KOffice?
<Quintasan> Who know
<sheytan> Ok, thanks :)
<Quintasan> sheytan: what are you plotting btw? :3
<sheytan> Quintasan for the new Kubuntu site :)
<sheytan> Yep, new baby: http://a.imageshack.us/img529/9206/community.jpg
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> Great
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> More fame for me <insert evil laugher here>
<sheytan> :)
<debfx> kdebindings for lucid uploaded, hope it builds :)
<Quintasan> debfx: thanks
<Quintasan> debfx: what was the cause exacly?
<Quintasan> fist python-kde then smoke
 * Quintasan has to write few entries for his Planet blog
<Quintasan> I wonder how do people get so many to topics to write about
<Quintasan> Whenever I think of something I consider it "Meh, who wants to read about that?"
<ScottK> Quintasan: I suspect they skip the step of having that thought.
<maco> sheytan: shouldnt it say chinese in chinese?
<sheytan> maco what do you mean?
<maco> sheytan: it says chinese in english..
<sheytan> maco but what is it related to?
<sheytan> i don't get it, sorry :D
<maco> sheytan: your screenshot you linked 10 minutes ago
<sheytan> maco where is there something about chinese?
<maco> sheytan: "kubuntu in chinese"
<sheytan> oooh
<sheytan> sorry
<sheytan> Yes, it should, but sorry, i don't know how to :D
<sheytan> But before the release of the page, i'll take care of it :)
<sheytan> Thank you :)
<sheytan> ok, i'm out, bye :)
<ScottK> Riddell: pitti said -met upload was OK, so I'm going for it.
<ScottK> -met/-meta
<Riddell> new 4.5.0 tars are up
<Riddell> question is do I just upload them en-masse to the ninjas PPA
<Riddell> or do we individually compile and check them
<claydoh> Mamarok: I agree, I haven't been online since we replied to that thread, the john_re experiment will probably have to come to an end :/
<ScottK> Riddell: I think libkonq got a soname bump, so at least some checking is in order.
 * claydoh wishes he had a netbook/smartphone/laptop with teh intarwebs in them 
<ScottK> Riddell: New meta uploaded too.
<Mamarok> claydoh: sigh, just seen the others... Basil could need some moderation as well, he is incredibly aggressive
<claydoh> Mamarok: :(
<claydoh> Mamarok: I wish there were a good way to increase membership  in the ml as well as more individual posters than the same 5 or 6 all the time
<debfx> Quintasan: kdebindings sets a variable which tells pkg-kde-tools to not add "-Wl,--no-undefined" to the linker flags
<debfx> but only pkg-kde-tools >= 0.9.2 understands it
<Mamarok> claydoh: well, Ric Moore is somebody I wanted to moderate for quite some time, besides "metoo" and offtopic oneliners he doesn't contribute
<Mamarok> I will answer politely once more and everybody who continues to post on this will be moderated, period. Some only understand the hard way apparently
<Tm_T> ...I still wait moderation notification when mailing to k-c-d
<claydoh> tbh a number of 'regulars' don't even use Kubuntu
<Mamarok> and that, yes
<claydoh> we can't ban on that though :)
<Mamarok> Tm_T: you wait for what?
<claydoh> moderate rather
<Mamarok> I never banned somebody so far, only spammers
<Mamarok> who don't complain :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: notification that my mail is in moderation queue, as nowadays they apparently don't end up to be there
<Mamarok> Tm_T: and you are sure you are subscribed?
<claydoh> yup, you sure are the list 'cop' lol
<Tm_T> Mamarok: talking about kde-core-devel
<Mamarok> Tm_T: ah, not me :)
<Tm_T> (:)
<Mamarok> claydoh: the problem is that we have to be cops, sinc epeople can't respect the ML conditions
<claydoh> Mamarok: you are aleays weilding your nightstick ready to pounce on those nasty top-posters and all </sarcasm>
<Quintasan> debfx: oh, thanks
<Mamarok> claydoh: I top-posted on purpose, I didn't want to go down all the long silly thread
<claydoh> hehe I don't care about top posting in a lot of cases
<claydoh> I mostly care about on-topic topics, let the list members self-regulate that part
<claydoh> let the members self-regulate the rest of the rules
<Quintasan> Riddell: do you have powers to accept ppl at kde-packagers?
<Riddell> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's your status?
<Mamarok> claydoh: mail sent
<Quintasan> Riddell: beats me, I sent a request at least few days ago
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh then you just have to be patient
<Riddell> ScottK: libkonq didn't get an soname bump and the binary incompatible change was in january
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<Riddell> so we've already had a KDE release with the change, no point doing it now
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> however I did see debian people talkign about patching it so we should watch out for that
<ScottK> Riddell: Also looks like Debian will likely switch to 4.5 for Squeeze, so doubly so.
<Riddell> I'm going to go for the en-masse upload to kubuntu ninjas
<Quintasan> hmm
<Riddell> mm?
<Quintasan> I'm doing some nasty stuff
<Quintasan> Well, not worse that I have received
<ScottK> Did the RSS feed for Kubuntu News change on the new web site?
<Riddell> I suspect it's not set up
<Riddell> need to poke ofir or ryanakca about that
<ScottK> OK.  Done.  Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-05
<claydoh> ScottK: it's done already iirc, url changed iirc
<claydoh> iirc
<ScottK> claydoh: Thanks.
<ScottK> ryanakca: It'd be nice to have a link to that somewhere findable.
 * claydoh just can't remember the url, and don't have rss feedss set up here
<Quintasan> Hmm, what would you do if you started reciving offending text messages from unknown number?
<ScottK> Generally just ignore them.  The number it says it's from is spoofable.
<ScottK> SMS spam is the next great frontier and phone companies aren't generally very well equipped to deal with complaints.
<Quintasan> seawolf: not that easy in Poland
<Quintasan> arght
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^
<Quintasan> Cause, few services support polish providers
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> I'll let it slide for now
<ScottK> Quintasan: No, you misunderstand.  The protocol that says where the message is coming from is not, I don't think, secure.
<ScottK> Not quite the same things, but, for example, caller ID is trivially spoofable.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I wonder how hard is it to spoof that.
<ScottK> I think not very, but for SMS, I'm not 100 percent sure.
<Quintasan> bah, caller ID, I used it to do pranks long time ago
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> time for research
<Riddell> maverick packages uploadeding to ninjas
<maco> uploaded or uploading?
<maco> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> uploadeding
<ScottK> uploaderedinger.
<Quintasan> \o
<Trouble> o/
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> Qt port for Android
<Quintasan> Plasma on my Milestone?
<jussi> Quintasan: if you get quassel working on milestone, you will have me so greatful... (I would actually pay a decent amount of money for that)
 * jussi hopes one day someone will get it working - I couldnt even get Qt to compile for android, never mind quassel
<Quintasan> Oh well
<Quintasan> I'll try
<Mamarok> I am not capable to add a printer to my system (KDE 4.4.92): http://myriam.kollide.net/printer_problem.png
<Mamarok> tried removing, reinstalling, no way to add a printer
<alvin> Mamarok: There were problems in the past with that module too (bug 348704). I use lpadmin to add printers, but keep bug 482547 in mind and create a /usr/share/cups/model symlink to /usr/share/ppd first.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348704 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu Jaunty) "/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/mainloop/qt.so missing after upgrade" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482547 in cups (Ubuntu) "lpadmin / cups-driverd : wrong ppd path , Unable to copy PPD file!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482547
<jussi> Mamarok: yeah, Ive always just used localhost:631
<jussi> Mamarok: but to confirm, I also have the same issue
<KRF> i wonder if that is ever gonna be fixed
<sheytan> Hey gys
<sheytan> guys\
<sheytan> i'm looking for a nice quality photo of the new kubuntu cd
<sheytan> or the case
<sheytan> anyone?
<Riddell> Mamarok: what version of KDE?
<Mamarok> 4.4.92
<jussi> Riddell: I have same thing here on lucid with 4.5rc2
<Riddell> Mamarok: it's fixed in final
<Mamarok> I am configuring through cups now
<Mamarok> but nice to hear it's fixed :)
<jussi> yay
<jussi> btw, is rc3 in a ppa yet?
<Riddell> no, we're doing final now
<jussi> ahh, ok, great!
<alvin> I'm really glad to hear the release was delayed.
<jussi> alvin: ?
<alvin> jussi: Being able to delay a release with good reason shows good management. I was losing faith (not in Kubuntu) in too many products that wanted to release then and there, but were full of critical bugs.
<markey> anyone know how to enable bash completion for git? I remember this used to work 
 * Riddell has never used git
<Tm_T> markey: hu, doesn't work? let me try what's here...
<Tm_T> markey: works here, you have autocompletion enabled in your bashrc?
<markey> ah, nope
<markey> that's probably it :)
<Tm_T> (:)
<Riddell> debfx: am pbuilder kdeutils fix now
<Tm_T> Assembly is about to begin, first seminars in less than 4 hours: http://assemblytv.net/schedules
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you about?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: hai
<Tm_T> apachelogger: see this aragon in -ops, his hostname, nice or not?
<Tm_T> what I understood, rather not
<nigelb> markey: if you installed it from repos, you should have completion
<Tm_T> nigelb: not if he hasn't turned autocompletion on in bashrc
<Tm_T> IIRC it's not on by default
<markey> works now :)
<markey> Tm_T: you're at Assembly? 
<nigelb> Tm_T: oh, it was on for me.  strange
<Tm_T> markey: should be, but couldn't make it, just like with any event in last year or two
<markey> ah
<markey> "Interview with John Buckman", that's the Magnatune boss :)
<markey> (from Assembly TV schedule)
<Tm_T> ye
<yofel> JontheEchidna: kde bug 246799
<ubottu> KDE bug 246799 in general "muon crashes when selecting ada-mode" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246799
<yofel> actually I'm a bit confused since it says '#6  0x00007f6ef7c84eb4 in pkgRecords::Lookup(pkgCache::VerFileIterator const&) () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10' and I don't have a libapt-pkg.so.4.10 here
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> the heat is getting to me..
<yofel> of course I have
<rgreening> ScottK: ubs-creator-kde only works with Ubuntu (and likely Debian) based distros. At least it's only verified/guaranteed to work with Ubuntu at the moment. Though, there is work underway via GSOC to allow booting via ISO directly off the usb. This could mean ANY distro would work in the future. 
<apachelogger> Tm_T: well a bit of the sexual nature
<rgreening> Tm_T: see my comment above
<Tm_T> rgreening: so I should be able to make bootable PPC usb in x86 Ubuntu?
<rgreening> possibly
<Tm_T> ok, will try it then, thanks
<ScottK> Tm_T: New ISO that's not oversize.
<ScottK> It would still be interesting to know if the USB thing works.
<ScottK> Tm_T: You may be affected by bug 613574, so watch out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613574 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "kdm times out on live cd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613574
<ryanakca> Hmmm... Are there any packages that *don't* depend on debhelper? Or can I safely add (permanently) it to my build environment and save on downloading/installing it every time?
<Riddell> "hello" still doesn't use it
<ScottK> ryanakca: There are a few, but you're probably not very likely to touch them.
<ryanakca> Thanks
<\sh> ScottK: I totally agree with you not to include this ubuntu-tweak tool
<ScottK> \sh: Please say so and better yet, review some of the code and find more reasons.
<\sh> ScottK: I just took the source from revu and checked...(wondering if this is the latest code)...well, actually it's a total copy of tools we already have on a gnome desktop
<JontheEchidna> yofel: would you be able to try a patch against libqapt? http://pastebin.com/0nDW4xT9
<Riddell> yes, it's still in new, I still need to make a decision
<ScottK> \sh: Please write a thorough message.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the fact that it adds untrusted repositories is enough to reject it, but there are no doubt piles of other reasons.  Envy got in, but was required to drop adding a PPA or be removed before release.
<\sh> ScottK: I already have...I won't write a real code review, because it's a total mess of collections of python code...regarding python-apt, dbus, etc.pp. 
<ScottK> \sh: Certainly.  What I'd really like is something like the review mjg59 did of automatix, but I haven't the time.
<ghostcube> apachelogger: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/ wth?
<ghostcube> :D
<\sh> ScottK: any clue about policykit? if so, please have a look at data/com.ubuntu-tweak.daemon.policy.in (Idon't have clue about that)
<Riddell> ScottK: required by whom?
<ScottK> I don't, but JontheEchidna knows about policykit.  Maybe he'll look.
<ScottK> Riddell: There was a critical bug filed against it.
<JontheEchidna> could somebody pastebinit the policy file?
<Riddell> \sh: ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: I can't seem to find it, but fundamentally in archive packages should not add third party repositories (one of the ones it adds is mediabuntu, btw).
<ScottK> It fundamentally breaks the security model.
<Riddell> unless your app name is ubiquity presumably
<ScottK> Right, but it only uses stuff from withing the security boundary of the distro.
<ScottK> If a package added sources.list from Lucid, downloaded source, and built it for Maverick, it'd be odd, but not a security concern.
<Riddell> my reference was to ubiquity downloading legally questionable stuff from medibuntu which is about to happen
<ScottK> Well I don't think it should do that.
<ScottK> Is this in a spec somewhere?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I have a few patches for muon: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/muon/
<debfx> JontheEchidna: also I noticed that muon silently fails when another package manager is holding the lock
<JontheEchidna> neat, I'll take a look at them in a bit :)
<Riddell> ScottK: I've no idea
 * Riddell uploads new 4.5 tars to ninjas
<Riddell> for lucid
<fldc> shouldn't the kdesudo patch be removed for kdm in 4.5? seem to work fine without it.
<fldc> :D
<JontheEchidna> \sh, ScottK: it does have an OR dependency on a nonexistant package (policykit-1-qt)
<JontheEchidna> fldc: yes, the root bit should be removed from kdm's .desktop file
<Riddell> fldc: which patch is that?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: a patch doesn't need to be dropped, but one added to remove the "I need root" bit from kdm's kcm's .desktop file
<fldc> JontheEchidna: ah, so that's how it works :)
<Riddell> oh I see
<JontheEchidna> well, we do have a patch
<JontheEchidna> but that's to launch all kdm
<JontheEchidna> *kcm's
<JontheEchidna> that advertise that they need root
<ScottK> Tm_T: Please let us know if you get a chance to try the powerpc image so we can get it 'released' if it works.
<jussi> hrm, on maverick, getting this after every apt command: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<Quintasan> \o/
<Riddell> jussi: bug 613412 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613412 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "packagekit in maverick causes error in apt operations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613412
<jussi> ahh, that looks like it
<Riddell> needs dantii to fix probably
<jussi> ok, excellent. Glad we are on top of it
<jussi> oh and btw...
<jussi> I HAS INTERNETS!!!
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> civilisation has reached your new hoose
<jussi> they came out and fixed it today
<jussi> aparently thunder had gotten to it...
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1159506 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (FilterWidget.cpp FilterWidget.h) Select the "All" item in the filter widget views by default. Thanks for Felix Geyer for the patch
<Quintasan> Riddell: testing updates once again
<Riddell> Quintasan: which updates?
<yofel> JontheEchidna: it doesn't crash anymore with your patch and seems fine so far, only the 'Mark for Installation' button is pretty useless ^^
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> yofel: thanks for testing
<yofel> np
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1159508 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/FilterWidget.cpp Always apply the filters on single click. Thanks to Felix Geyer for the patch
<JontheEchidna> cia is being a bit behind with the announces ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: KDE in maverick
<Riddell> Quintasan: from ninjas?
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1159510 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) Go back to the main view when the user reverts all changes and is in the "Preview changes" view. Thanks to Felix Geyer for the patch
<CIA-98> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1159513 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Don't crash grabbing the source package when a package has no candidate version due to pinning BUG:246799
<Tm_T> ScottK: found my rw discs, so burning the image and will run it right when its reade
<ScottK> Tm_T: Great.
<Tm_T> oh whatta.... k3b or some other blocks empty rw from itself?
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> EBN is up too.. now we can fix docbooks with them patches :D
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | Maverick Alpha 3 Released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5.0 is go for packaging!  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | New Kubuntu site up! thanks to ofirk !
 * ScottK summons the web site ninjas to make an announcement.
<shadeslayer> whee :D
<Riddell> ScottK: trying..
<Tm_T> ScottK: I think wodim just spit out the error that it doesn't fit or something
<ScottK> Tm_T: You got the new one from today?
<Tm_T> hmmm, I doublecheck
<Tm_T> ScottK: bah, I did download yesterdays image today...
<ScottK> That would explain it ....
<Riddell> ScottK: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/maverick-alpha-3
<Tm_T> ScottK: retrying =)
<ScottK> Riddell: Nice.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<Riddell> now I can upload my backlog of things
<Riddell> agateau: libdbusmenu-qt and plasma-widget-menubar uploaded
<agateau> Riddell: thanks!
<stryjan> can anyone give me a clue in which package are kde api docs located. I'm trying to write something in Kdevelop and I'm a bit frustrated.
<shadeslayer> stryjan: they should have been pulled in with kdevelop
<shadeslayer> and user support is that way
 * shadeslayer points to #kubuntu
<stryjan> sorry. I thought that -devel would be a better place to ask (cause, you know, I'd like to devel sth)
<debfx> Riddell: could you also upload a kcm category fix: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kcm-gtk_0.5.3-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<Riddell> stryjan: there's no correct channel for questions about development on a paticular distro I'm afraid
<Riddell> stryjan: and I just use api.kde.org for docs
<Riddell> I don't think we package it any more
<stryjan> Riddell: thanks. I just thought it's easier to used built in documentation viewer, that's all
<Riddell> new qt curve out (also bug 528872)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528872 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "equal rgb values when calling common/common.h:rgbToHsv causes segfault" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528872
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want me to package>
<shadeslayer> if no one else is up ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes please :)
<shadeslayer> ok :D
<shadeslayer> 1.52 right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and can you check if it has a fix for that bug?
<Riddell> debfx: "X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category-V2" it really uses the V2 key?
<shadeslayer> my interwebz is full of fail today :(
<debfx> Riddell: kde 4.5 uses -V2 if it's present to allow backwards compatibility
<Riddell> debfx: backwards compatibilty that still ends up in Lost+Found?
<Riddell> debfx: uploaded
<debfx> Riddell: no, kde <= 4.4 uses X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category and kde >= 4.5 ...-V2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: err... its named  kde-style-qtcurve ? ( the source tarball )
<debfx> we can just sync qtcurve from debian
<debfx> kde-style-qtcurve and gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ill look into that
<debfx> it doesn't fix the equal rgb bug though
<Riddell> fooey
<shadeslayer> aw.. :P
<Riddell> question is if we want to include that temporary patch then
<shadeslayer> building in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i have a old 7.04 CD as well :P
<shadeslayer> if you want a photo of that :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer i can't put that on the web page :D
<shadeslayer> shipit++
<sheytan> wanna see some new mocks? ;)
<shadeslayer> i do believe that all our artwork is on the wiki
<shadeslayer> sheytan: again? :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer there is still muuuuch work to be done ;)
<sheytan> http://a.imageshack.us/img831/273/downloads.jpg take a look here
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> dont tease us :P
<shadeslayer> dude.. that is awesome.. those install buttons are *very* innovative
<shadeslayer> we can have them linked via apturl :P
<sheytan> shadeslyaer me and ofir already had that idea ;)
<sheytan> and thank you :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> well... since now rekonq now has apturl support, we can make this work by default :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer woow! nice. I didn't get it to work in chrome :(
<shadeslayer> yeah chrome is fail at that :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i refactored the code to get it working :P
<shadeslayer> had to add about 5-6 LOC
<sheytan> shadeslayer nice. I only wish for rekonq to not crash that much :(
<sheytan> take a look here: http://a.imageshack.us/img696/8712/downloadkubuntuchoose.jpg
<shadeslayer> sheytan: updated to kde 4.5 ?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yep, and rekonq 5.3 something i guess
<shadeslayer> and its more of a issue with webkit+Qt 4.7
<shadeslayer> sheytan: err... we dont even have a 1.0 release :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer will be fixed for 10.10, right? :)
<shadeslayer> it should be 
<sheytan> then ok ;)
<sheytan> how do you like the download chooser? :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't think rekonq is going to be the default browser.
<shadeslayer> err...well.. konqueror supports apturl as well :P
<sheytan> instead of changing the browser every release, put firefox there :)
<sheytan> it has KDE support
<sheytan> make the default style oxygen like from kde-look :D
<sheytan> no one will see the difference :D
<shadeslayer> meh...
<shadeslayer> sheytan: gecko is sloow 
<sheytan> shadeslayer then put chrome ;D
<sheytan> chromium, sorry :D:D
<ScottK> sheytan: We've never changed the default browser.  It's always been Konqueror.
<ScottK> this would be the first time.
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<shadeslayer> not enough space on CD for chromium
<sheytan> ScottK well, leave it as it is. Konqueror + firefox installer ;)
<shadeslayer> altho... i wouldnt mind replacing the KFI for a CFI :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer ^
<ScottK> sheytan: I think that's likely.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Currently rekonq is far to crashy and upstream won't even take the bug reports.
<sheytan> ScottK Linux users know they can choose onther browser ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: I think you misjudge
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because its a problem in Qt.. as far as i can tell
<Riddell> they opened the "random threading crashes" bug after the 0.5 release
<Riddell> they didn't want to care about bugs with unreleased software before their release, which is fair enough
<ScottK> Riddell: Not at all.  I've had my bug reports closed because I was using too new KDE/Qt.
<Riddell> and now the "random threading crashes" problem seems to have gone away
<Riddell> and I'm back to using it as my main browser
<ScottK> We've another month until Qt 4.7 releases.  Are they not going to take our bug reports then?
<ScottK> then/until then
<Riddell> they're taking them now
<ScottK> OK.  I'll give it another try.
<Riddell> needs 4.5.0 to make the random crashes go away
<Riddell> flash still isn't great though
<sheytan> Hey, i'm downloading alpha3, which version of KDE it has??
<shadeslayer> 4.5
<Riddell> a release candidate of 4.5
<shadeslayer> hehe..yeah :P
<shadeslayer> forgot about the new tarballs
<Quintasan> Riddell: too many bugs for release? :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: how do you mean?
<Quintasan> Riddell: if release was pushed back
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still not accepted in kde-packager?
<Quintasan> then it means something
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> steveire: I just synced grantlee 0.1.4 from debian, so we're using their packaging now
<Riddell> steveire: is there any paticular need to do a backport to 10.04?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: unless we want a patch for qtcurve..im going to request sync
<steveire> Riddell: I was going to figure out how to do that myself :) No need now. What do you mean 'anything special' ?
<steveire> Oh, that'snot what you said
<steveire> No particular need, no
<steveire> When is 10.10 freeze?
<steveire> Grantlee 0.2.0 will be BiC and it would be good to get it into 10.10
<steveire> I'll port kaddressbook and kjots to the new version of course.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: around ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: {debupstream} in a packaging recipe uses the debian version from changelog right?
<yofel> steveire: feature freeze for 10.10 is in a week, maybe get a FFE if it's worth it
<Quintasan> I belive so
<shadeslayer> weird then... https://edge.launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+archive/tools says otherwise ( look at lm-sensors )
<steveire> 0.2.0 will not be out by then anyway.
<steveire> Backports will be ok too I think.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw will it be possible to get new packages in universe after FF?
<shadeslayer> ( brand new shiny packages :P )
<Quintasan> after feature freezee?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> It is possible
<Quintasan> but you need FFE
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> Feature Freeze Exception
<shadeslayer> i know ;)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it seems the recipe left out the epoch
<shadeslayer> and thus ill have to add it manually now :/
<Quintasan> god damn
<Quintasan> WHOLE WEEK?
<Quintasan> Launchpad’s web interface will be read-only (most other aspects will be offline) for 90 minutes on August 12th while we roll-out the latest code.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whut?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kdelibs import fix
<shadeslayer> where? 
<shadeslayer> ah :p
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 613913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613913 in kde-style-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "Sync kde-style-qtcurve 1.5.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613913
<shadeslayer> build log attached
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html open for you?
<shadeslayer> btw anyone of you guys coming for the Common Wealth games to india? :D
<shadeslayer> maco: btw some good news, my uni has holidays due to CWG, and thus my 2nd minors might get postponed \o/
<shadeslayer> so my chances of coming to UDS ( if i get selected ) have marginally increased :P
<Tm_T> ScottK: finally got it running, live session seems to work
<ScottK> Tm_T: Excellent.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ enough testing for an Alpha 3 release on powerpc?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: lol
<ScottK> No, serious.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do not consider bug 613838 normal in any situation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613838 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Password dialogs open in full screen windows in Kubuntu Maverick Alpha 3" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613838
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your on maverick or lucid?
<apachelogger> mav
<shadeslayer> i need people who are on lucid ... 
<apachelogger> how so?
<shadeslayer> reagrding bug 603276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603276 in lucid-backports "Please backport kraft-0.40-1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603276
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should be upstream, anyways
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that I agree with ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Was that on netbook or desktop?
<apachelogger> netbook
<apachelogger> see screenshot
<ScottK> Clicking is too much work.
<ScottK> Definitely worth an upstream bug.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just get a lucid vm?
<shadeslayer> im lazy :P
<shadeslayer> and i have no lucid ISO
<apachelogger> isnt there crazy script magic that does the setup automatically? :P
<ScottK> BTW, I'm fixing up kubutu-meta so kubuntu-netbook is a transitional package for kubuntu-desktop and ripped out all the netbook stuff.
<ScottK> I'm also ripping out sparc while I'm at it.
<ScottK> Done.
<debfx> upstream kde doesn't support X-KDE-RootOnly for KCMs, right?
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100805185159-mu162x9x2xatqtnb * cmake/modules/FindGNOMEKeyring.cmake add gnomekeyring finder
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qtcurve sync'd :D
<debfx> both?
<shadeslayer> debfx: both? 
<shadeslayer> there are 2 of them? :O
<shadeslayer> bug 613913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613913 in kde-style-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "Sync kde-style-qtcurve 1.5.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613913
<debfx> indeed
<shadeslayer> whats the other source called?
<debfx> gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<shadeslayer> ill do this quickly before i sleep then
<CIA-98> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1159604 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.h cache.h package.h) apidox polish
<JontheEchidna> debfx: right, we have a patch that launches them in a root'd kcmshell4
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100805185926-j35h135st3teahhu * src/plugins/CMakeLists.txt make gnome-keyring support conditional to the presence of gnomekeyring and glib2
<debfx> JontheEchidna: weird, the upstream login screen kcm contains a X-KDE-RootOnly line
<apachelogger> whatever happend to novell's bandit I wonder
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah, that bit went upstream though, for some reason
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: because it was the truth :P
<debfx> can anyone confirm that kate displays "?" icons for all documents?
<shadeslayer> debfx: bug 613974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613974 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "Sync gtk2-engines-qtcurve 1.5.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613974
<CIA-98> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1159607 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Use qint64 since in theory you can have packages bigger than what qint32 can store
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: back from holiday?
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgm1538
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: nope, just kickin' back and relaxing at the hotel
<JontheEchidna> and I apparently relax by writing APi documentation :D
<ulysses> I'm going to the beach soon
<JontheEchidna> debfx: oh, that pic was in response to your question
 * ulysses on holiday also
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: btw, did you see that typo fix that I sent the mail to kde-i18n-doc about?
<JontheEchidna> I think it's the one you had mentioned
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: nope, I didn't subscribe that list, I'll do then
<debfx> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: I found typo in the translation, that was my fault:)
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: ah, but I had a typo where I said "this package does have" instead of "does not have"
<JontheEchidna> big difference ;)
<ulysses> hm, maybe I've seen it
<ulysses> somebody working on Muon's documentation?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse was working on the english docs
<ulysses> I couldn't write bout Kubuntu Maverick alpha 3 release, I'm on holiday with mobile internet:(
<ulysses> oh, the laptop going down, goodbye
<JontheEchidna> bye
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/muon
<JontheEchidna> needs libdebconf-kde, which is in new queue
<JontheEchidna> is there any way to give bug 609247 any more gas?
<apachelogger> dang
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609247 in qapt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qapt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609247
<apachelogger> these kubuntu devs even include a gfdl
<JontheEchidna> moo.ogg is GFDL'd ;)
<apachelogger> that does not mean that one knows gfdl must be distributed along the source :P
<apachelogger> you have an empty doc dir btw
<JontheEchidna> generated by kapptemplate
<JontheEchidna> once jjesse is done it won't be empty :D
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I really think MuonStrings should be relicensed to fit in with the rest
<apachelogger> poor thing sticks out ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no homepage? :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would not describe the license as "GPL-3 or later" though
<apachelogger> more like "GPL-2 | GPL-3+ (if accepted by membership of KDE e.V."
<Quintasan> god damn those licenses
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: go with WTFPL
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the package description overuses the word support a bit IMHO
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We must let users know we provide support :P
<debfx> JontheEchidna: spotted the error, the kate package doesn't install null.png anymore
<debfx> my next question would be: why does kate need an icon to not display an icon ^^
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100805194850-jh98a7o682ox6x01 * src/ (8 files in 3 dirs) cleanup++
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not that usage of the word
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100805195252-sfq0kdqxyetydadi * src/ (3 files in 2 dirs) more shares api
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, I gutted the whole .cpp that I got it from, but forgot to relicense/recopyright
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100805200325-3ye0xzs4y3tee9yi * src/libs/ (Share.cpp Share.h SyncDaemonShares.cpp) streamline string2Share::Type && string2Share::Access (and vice versa of course)
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100805200721-i687fjnar6k3xvoi * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml properly use UbuntuOne::Share
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100805201850-2lfefr96fmd0pk8u * src/kcmodule/Messages.sh also use them nice .ui strings
<blueyed> when will 4.5.0 land in the "official"/open ppa?
<debfx> blueyed: for lucid?
<blueyed> yes
<blueyed> backports/beta ppa that is
<debfx> I guess as soon as it's released
<blueyed> ok, good enough :)
<debfx> maverick is already pretty stable though :)
<blueyed> yeah, maybe it will let me actually burn DVDs maybe (found that regression yesterday).
<blueyed> I might upgrade on the weekend.
<blueyed> (although I'm finally enjoying some stable release this time for a bit longer)
<debfx> don't you miss the occasional breakage? ;)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the changelog fetching code seems a bit broken in muon
<debfx> JontheEchidna: when you switch between packages very fast it sometimes reads the wrong changelog file and some temp files aren't deleted
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/muon/muon_changelog_fetch.patch should be better
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-06
<wgrant> [A
<claydoh> argh how many times does Wendy's need to inspect one restaurant in 8 week?
<claydoh> I guess  the answer is 5, I just  got finished with one tonight, so the release notes I planned will be a little delayed
<claydoh> Riddell: ScottK et al ^^
<maco> apachelogger: is installing the gnomey u1 client before trying your kde one still a requirement?
<maco> apachelogger: and do UDFs work yet? if so, how do i set one up?
<ScottK> claydoh: Nice.  Sounds great.
<shadeslayer_> kronos_: dude.. on the IRC so early?
<shadeslayer_> nothing to do @ IIT? :P
<kronos_> shadeslayer_: sort of ..
<shadeslayer_> hehe :P
<kronos_> shadeslayer_: m bunking a psychology class :D
<shadeslayer_> haha :)
<shadeslayer_> ive gtg now
<shadeslayer_> ciao
<kronos_> shadeslayer_: ciao ... 
<apachelogger> maco: no, yes, systemsettings -> ubuntuone -> Folders
<maco> apachelogger: does that require maverick? cuz using your ppa on lucid i dont have a folders setting
<apachelogger> yes, maverick
 * apachelogger tries to get desktopcouch and the syncdaemon patched up in maverick this very moment since he will prolly not be able to do a whole lot on the weekend
 * Riddell wonders why the release team meeting has been cancelled
<ghostcube> heh cause no release :D
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> sup peoples?
<ghostcube> wow do we have an new kubuntu.org page?
<ghostcube> looks good
<Riddell> debfx: yes lots of ? icons in kate
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy doing the new kdepim beta?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. I got sent here because I found a data-destroying bug in digiKam 1.3 (KDE 4.4.92, all from the kubuntu PPA).
<[4-tea-2]> I reported it for digiKam on the KDE bug thingie, but I guess I was kinda late, with KDE 4.5 coming out in a few days. I kinda hope to be in time to have it fixed for 10.10, though. Anyone interested?
<Riddell> [4-tea-2]: 4.5 is unrelated to the digikam release, upstream are likely to be best placed to fix it
<Riddell> [4-tea-2]: what's the bug number in bugs.kde.org ?
<[4-tea-2]> Gimme a sec.
<[4-tea-2]> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246743
<ubottu> KDE bug 246743 in Tags "digiKam ate my image (file truncated to 0 byte after tagging)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<[4-tea-2]> I was under the impression the digiKam was a "part of KDE" and would be released in-sync. God to know it isn't so.
<[4-tea-2]> s/God/Good/
<Riddell> [4-tea-2]: KDE is a large community, some parts of KDE software are released together, many others do their own releases
<Riddell> digikam does its own release
<[4-tea-2]> gotcha
<Riddell> [4-tea-2]: that looks like a significant problem indeed but upstream will be best placed to deal with it, if you notice a fix or other comment from him do let us know, we might be able to patch our packages
<[4-tea-2]> Will do, thanks for your advice!
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> now here is an interesting thing I noticed...
<apachelogger> well, actually two
<apachelogger> for one thing
<apachelogger> knotify eats almost 20 MiB of RAM (unshared that is)
<apachelogger> of those 20 around 10 are because of phonon (i.e. sound notifications)
<apachelogger> and of thsoe 10 are around 4 from libavcodec itself
<apachelogger> I find that a bit outrages really
<apachelogger> secondly
<apachelogger> krunner uses about 5 MiB of unshared memory for libqalculate
<apachelogger> and that thing is only used for the =1+1 stuff
<apachelogger> now as much as I like this feature
<apachelogger> 5 MiB makes me roll with my eyes really wildly
<apachelogger> so just to have that said ... by turning off sound support in knotify and the caluclator in krunner one can save 15 MiB of RAM
<apachelogger> ...that is quite a bit...
 * yofel would rather have akregator not taking 300MiB after reading a few feeds...
<apachelogger> now to continue on those odd observations
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-syncd from a cold start eats more than flipping mysql
<apachelogger> and to blame myself too
<apachelogger> either ubuntuone-statusnotifier leaks memory in the lib OR I am very very sloppy
<apachelogger> once connected and active that beasty has a heap of > 19 MiB
<apachelogger> in fact,  I think it is growing ... which supports the theory of leaking
<dpm> Riddell, shall we announce a Kubuntu Translations Day for next week at some point today
<Riddell> dpm: what date did we agree on?
<dpm> Riddell, it's on your calendar, next Friday
<Riddell> next Friday is good, I'll e-mail kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> might do a wee blog too
<apachelogger> uh!
 * apachelogger has the leak
<Riddell> dpm: when do language packs get generated?
<dpm> Riddell, twice a week except for freeze periods, IIRC, but I'd have to ask Arne when the next round is
<Riddell> cos the current KDE translations uploaded earlier this week are incorrect
<debfx> Riddell: weird thing is that even when null.png is installed, kate still displays ? icons
<Riddell> and there was that bug with the desktop_.pot files which won't get fixed until we upload 4.5.0 on Tuesday
<dpm> right
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100806120045-zhz2kal1y8p7nelv * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonStatus.cpp SyncDaemonStatus.h) implement proper dtor to fix memleak
<dpm> Riddell, if we could get new language packs on Thursday or so, that'd be good, if not, we can just delay the translations day. Let me check with Arne.
<dpm> Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, there is a bug with the translations approver in LP right now
<\sh> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> \sh: pogo
<\sh> apachelogger: you are the one who gace a talk about plasmoids in javascript...how do I get the attached layout from a QGraphicsViewItem like a Frame()?
<Riddell> dpm: one that would make doing translations QA not very useful?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> \sh: how do you get hold of a QGraphicsViewItem in the javascript envrionment?
<apachelogger> IIRC plasma does not even expose that
<dpm> Riddell, yep, one of those nasty ones. I'm checking it out with danilo and Arne right now
<\sh> apachelogger: wait I'll give you an example code ;) 
<apachelogger> \sh: also, QGraphicsView inherits indirectly from QFrame ... so technically should be able to set it up there too
<\sh> apachelogger: well, what I mean is something like this:
<Riddell> dpm: wiki page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TranslationsDay
<\sh> function foo() { frame=new Frame(); framelayout=new LinearLayout(frame); return frame;} newframe=foo(); newframe.getLayout().additem(new Label().text="hello");
<\sh> so my function is returning the container object...and now I need the attached layout of the container
<apachelogger> newframe.layout()
<\sh> thx
<dpm> Riddell, looks good! Let me wait for danilo's answer before announcing it though. If we cannot get a language pack with the 4.5.0 translations on time, we might want to delay the translations day a bit
<\sh> apachelogger: not defined layout() ;)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> \sh: apparently you cannot access the layout :O
<\sh> lol
<apachelogger> full ack
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> \sh: if I amnot mistaken the layout is not the layout of the frame anyway
<apachelogger> but just parented by the frame, i.e. when the frame gets cleaned up the layout will go to
<apachelogger> \sh: I recommend asking in #plasma-devel
<\sh> apachelogger: well, reading http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/plasma/html/classPlasma_1_1Frame.html and http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/qgraphicswidget.html#layout it should be exposed somehow
<apachelogger> \sh: but I think the Frame is really meant to contain but one thing and not multiples
<apachelogger> the javascript api deliberately limits access to functions
<\sh> apachelogger: tell that the scrollerwidget example in c++ ;)
<apachelogger> what is not documented at http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/JavaScript/API is not supported
<apachelogger> \sh: the C++ api targets a different kind of developer IMHO ^^
<apachelogger> \sh: also, even if the layout function was exposed it would not be of any use because it returns a QLayout which is not supported in the plasma::javascript api
<apachelogger> what you could do is use the qtscriptbindings and use a real QFrame
<\sh> QGraphicsLayout *	layout () const <- which is something like linearlayout
<apachelogger> a bit hackish though
<\sh> apachelogger: the other way of solving my problem is going back to python ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: something like will not suffice with the javascript api I am afraid
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is one argument that makes javascript or c++ the favorable approach which is that those are the only two engines available on every plasma setup
<apachelogger> python or ruby or webkit or foo might either not be built at all or not installed
<apachelogger> \sh: does it work if you do the same thing with the layout outside the function?
<\sh> apachelogger: dunno...but I know how to workaround that now ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: how?
<\sh> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474012/ <- like that ;) 
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> http://javascript.about.com/library/blmultir.htm
<\sh> apachelogger: that's ugly
<apachelogger> well, it is javascript
<\sh> apachelogger: the js array version is much prettier ;
<\sh> apachelogger: I know ;) I did some coding with Qooxdoo ;) 
<\sh> which is Qt for the web ;)
<apachelogger> the ugliest about all of this is that there is no layout() function though
 * apachelogger uses that function considerably often
<dpm> Riddell, ok, I've talked to Danilo and Arne. Let's delay the Kubuntu Translations day a week (on the 20th of Aug). This way we'll ensure that the approver bug is fixed, that we've got a language pack containing all translations, and that we're past the next Launchpad release, which seems to be next Thursday
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill do it tonight :)
<shadeslayer> i saw the mail @ college
<shadeslayer> and all the PC's had windows .. one had red hat... couldnt do much there :p
<\sh> apachelogger: btw..is it possible to use the HTTP extension for posting data to a web api?
<\sh> (inside this javascript foo?)
<shadeslayer> ill need testers :D
<dpm> can someone off the top of their head think of translatable apps that are Kubuntu-specific, or that are KDE-ish and where the upstream is LP? I'd like to promote their translation, since they tend to remain hidden amongst the big list of translatable templates, and Ubuntu translators tend to concentrate on more GNOME-related translations
<\sh> apachelogger: forget all about javascript...I'm coding the stuff in c++... that's much easier even for me
<shadeslayer> dpm: ok i think it works this : KDE does translations -> LP strips during build -> we work on translations
<shadeslayer> i get a ton of mail when that happens from rosseta :D
<shadeslayer> now what is a foo.lsm file
<dpm> shadeslayer, I know the workflow, notice that I haven't mentioned KDE upstream apps. I'm asking about applications such as kubuntu-firefox-installer and so on
<shadeslayer> ohhh those...
<dpm> :-)
<shadeslayer> no idea on those.. thats all the info i have :P
<dpm> no worries, hopefully someone can come up with a list
<debfx> dpm: https://launchpad.net/kcm-gtk https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-notification-helper
 * shadeslayer gets back to Behind Enemy Lines
<dpm> great, another one on the list, thanks debfx
<dpm> well, two, sorry
<apachelogger> \sh: you can include any javscript library/module foo in your plasmoid
<apachelogger> dpm: kubuntu-debug-installer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need some advise on http://gitorious.org/~megabigbug/rekonq/megabigbugs-clone/commit/c6ec469aba250f0fc658f5968c2ae7517abfd6ff
<dpm> cool, thanks apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we can pass url.url() instead of all that manually right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is url?
<shadeslayer> url is a KUrl object
<apachelogger> dpm: I think that is it, the other tools are old and supposedly getting replaced by JontheEchidna's work on C++ implementations
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:  I do not think so
<shadeslayer> do not think what? :D
<dpm> right
<apachelogger> if I am not mistaken KUrl::url() will return the whole url
<apachelogger> but in the code at hand a manual composition of the host only is used
<shadeslayer> like www.google.com 
<shadeslayer> just that ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but I think you can let kurl or qurl build that
<apachelogger> http://www.google.com
<apachelogger> BUT
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> theres always one :P
<apachelogger> if the url were http://www.google.com/?2lsl=111 then that would be the return value of .url()
<apachelogger> which is not what you need at this point
<shadeslayer> ok... i got it.. we just need the http://www.google.com
<apachelogger> IMHO what that change does is wrong too though
<apachelogger> because it does not take into account the port (if available)
<apachelogger> nor authentication (if available)
<apachelogger> which of course would increase the hit rate
<txwikinger> KURL::url().host() ?
<txwikinger> or rahter KURL::host()
<Riddell> dpm: ok 20th August it is
<dpm> Riddell, sounds good to me
<apachelogger> txwikinger: where is that used?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think url.host() should be authority()
<txwikinger> apachelogger: no idea.. QUrl has host if you only want the host of the url
<txwikinger> you can also use authority I believe.. works both
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> host is only a subpart of authority
<shadeslayer> what would authority return?
<apachelogger> authority will include authentication and port
<txwikinger> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger> on second thought maybe authentication is too much
<apachelogger> on second thought of the second thought one should make a lookup with and without authentication and prefer former if that yields anything ;)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there we are
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: url.toString(FormattingOptions)
<txwikinger> apachelogger: what are you guys doing anyway?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> url.toString(QUrl::RemovePath|QUrl::RemoveQuery|QUrl::RemoveFragemnt|QUrl::StripTrailingSlash);
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: we need to get proper favicon support :p
<shadeslayer> in rekonq
<txwikinger> ah
<txwikinger> wasn't there somewhere an icon() function for that?
<shadeslayer> BUT.... qt webkit cache is b0rked
<shadeslayer> it downloads favicon for lp and google.. but not for wikipedia and other sites
<txwikinger> well.. konq webcache b0rks with favicons too
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: in rekonq when you type stuff in urlbar... there are alot of search protocols.. their favicons dont get cached
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: apachelogger: how can you save and reload all the session information with qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we just need to pass the host url to get favicon or the exact favicon url?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: I dunno? foreach over all open pages and save their urls?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: saveconfig or something?
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: the favicon can be set in each webpage differently
<apachelogger>     WebCore::Image* image = WebCore::iconDatabase()->iconForPageURL(WebCore::KURL(url).string(),
<apachelogger>                                 WebCore::IntSize(16, 16));
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I recon WebCore will try to get the favicon via default name ;)
<apachelogger> or (if set) via the page itself
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I mean the session information that I don't have to re-authenticate on a website after restarting the browser
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that needs looking into then :D
 * apachelogger is wondering why one must issue two calls to iconForUrl anyway since WebCore could easily check both cases
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that is what a cookie is for?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: where can I get the cookies in qtwebkit?
<apachelogger> IIRC you cannot and should not store a HTTP authentication
<apachelogger> since they are HTTP session bound
<txwikinger> well konq does it
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> konq will throw a auth dialog, just with data filled out
<apachelogger> unless it is a cookie
<apachelogger> which is a completely different approach of authentication to begin with
<txwikinger> well. i think it is a cookie what I am looking for
<apachelogger> txwikinger: i think qtwebkit should store cookies automagically
<apachelogger> kdewebkit supposedly uses kcookiejar
<txwikinger> hmm.. so if I use kdewebkit instead, I can just use kcookiejar for it?
<apachelogger> you should not have to worry about it
<apachelogger> if you have to then there is a bug
<apachelogger> the cookie storage units are tightly integrated with the core stuff 
<apachelogger> mostly one can just define an acceptability policy
<apachelogger> like no cookies at all
<apachelogger> or cookies are only valid for as long as the browser session lasts
<txwikinger> well.. I want them be valid longer than the session
 * txwikinger writing his own specialized browser
<apachelogger> that ought to be default...
<apachelogger> in any case
<apachelogger> if you use kdewebkit everything should be just fine
<apachelogger> and basically it is just qtwebkit with kioslaves and kcookiejar
<txwikinger> ok. will try that
<txwikinger> so I would have all the konq cookies available too?
<apachelogger> I think so, yes
<txwikinger> coo
<txwikinger> cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: webcore is khtml?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> lionel_: ^
<apachelogger> webcore is the heart of webkit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the name says it all :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  WebCore::IntSize(16, 16)); << thats in pixels?
<apachelogger> supposedly 
<shadeslayer> i do really need mentorz
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i still get Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1 
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please take a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/u1.debdiff
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks fine, let me check with ken if he's poking the ubuntu one people first
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: also i guess kenvandine is the packager of ubuntu-one so he should check you change too, he'd be likely to overwrite it with his next upload if he's not aware of it
<Riddell> 14:41 < kenvandine> Riddell, just talked to josh, he will get someone to merge them asap
<Riddell> 14:41 < kenvandine> Riddell, but i am ok with distro patch if that unblocks anything
<Riddell> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks for poking :)
<Riddell> 14:42 < kenvandine> merging the branches doesn't mean they will release
<Riddell> 14:42 < kenvandine> although we might not want to upload a change like that on a friday :-D
<txwikinger> Are there any python bindings for kdewebkit?
<Riddell> don't think so no
<txwikinger> bah.. too bad
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you see the backlog of want to be members? :D
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+members#proposed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we always get those
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you want you can e-mail them to ask if they're serious and where their wiki page is
<shadeslayer> hmm... well i know bulldog98 is away for a while :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: err... the kdepim mail says beta 2 and yet the tarball is named beta 1
<maco> Riddell: clearly, we are outnumbered
<Riddell> shadeslayer: unstable/kdepim/4.4.92/src/
<shadeslayer> bah.. wrong folder :P
<Riddell> maco: who's we?
<maco> Riddell: me and you on the "yeah sure, normal users like html" thing
<shadeslayer> maco: uh.. bad idea to enable html on kmail by default
<maco> i think a relevant question is whether setting it to /display/ html also sets it to /send/ html
<shadeslayer> +1 for normal default behaviour
<maco> except that's not normal behaviour outside of geeky linux systems
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw this is going again in experimental?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<maco> ive replied to html email and gotten a reply back asking what all that code is... normal people, upon seeing the code stuff in the preview pane, might think something's broken / the email corrupted, without even bothering to read the box
<shadeslayer> ok...
<ScottK> maco: Normal users also click on unsafe web sites and agree to install malware.  I don't think that means we should make it easy for them to do it.
<maco> ScottK: do we disable javascript by default in browsers?
<maco> because i think "its not showing the colours in kmail" is likely to look just as broken as "the internet keeps telling me i need coffee"
<ScottK> maco: We don't, but the default browser experience and how to get to the more 'rich' experience is a lot less obvious in a browser.
<ScottK> default browser experience ... without javascript is a lot worse ...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: while sitting in the train today I had the most horrible idea regarding the release script ... each part (source, l10n, docs...) could be based on an AbstractReleasePart class and each of those parts can have any number of subparts
<Nightrose> apachelogger: that many abstractions make my head spin
<apachelogger> so you have a part KDERelease which contains a part for Source and L10n and Doc and each of those can also contain multiple parts  (e.g. if you want to do more complex stuff int he source fetching
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, it is quite dynamic while allowing high level of automation
<apachelogger> like KDERelease can fill itself up with standard Source and L10n and Doc (if those are to be built...) and those will do appropriate things 90% of the time
 * Nightrose nods innocently
<apachelogger> but if someone desires to write their own messing with the source and stack that on top of the default one, then the particular change would be like 3 sloc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i cant frickin remember how to compare package versions with dpkg :S
<shadeslayer> pkg --compare-versions 4.5.0 > 4.5 isnt working 
<shadeslayer> err... ^ dpkg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also it allows to wrap multiple releases into each other ... say you want to roll the amarok collection scanner independently ... then you would have one script that builds a Release but that Release contains another Release for the collectionbuild
<apachelogger> Nightrose: anyhow, incredibly powerful without much overhead on the coding side and yet a no brainer for those who trust in my supreme release script coding skillz ^^
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> *hug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gt, lt
<apachelogger> dpkg --compare-version 1 gt 2; echo $?
<apachelogger> yields 1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you planing to split out the googletalk-call part of kopete into a separate package?
<apachelogger> because 1 is not greater than 2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i cant wrap my head around it :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think it just needs a kopete-plugin-googletalk package with the usr/bin/googletalk-call file in it no?
<apachelogger> Riddell: IIRC it also links stuff into libkopete
<Riddell> hmm, that's a pain
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i can do  that part but im usure if that will stop bringing in libmediaavcodec
 * Riddell compiles it to check
<shadeslayer> and what apachelogger said
<apachelogger> so either the build system gets changed around to not do that or a packag rebuild needs to happen (liek for quassel) 
<apachelogger> Riddell: also I think I just scared the ubuntuone people with my implementation of ubuntu-sso
<apachelogger> of which the two around did apparently not hear until today
<apachelogger> which kind of proofs my point that some stuff needs to be communicated via mailing lists
<Riddell> apachelogger: I suspect the idea of external contributions to ubuntu one is all new to them
<apachelogger> looks very much so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think i screwed up kdepim versioning
<shadeslayer> see right now we have 4.5~beta1
<shadeslayer> but if 4.5.1 comes out... 4.5.1 < 4.5~beta1
<apachelogger> also I was thinking a bit about how to make owncloud sync stuff ... upon which I realized that desktopcouch is really just like akonadi but without the PIMish focus ;)
<apachelogger> so I think owncloud ought to hook up with akonadi really << rbelem
<apachelogger> supposedly that solves the problem of syncing mobile to desktop devices and vice versa
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you check that?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@saphira:/media/Work/KDE/pim/pim/kdepim-4.5.0$ dpkg --compare-versions 4.5.1 gt 4.5~beta1; echo $?
<shadeslayer> 0
<apachelogger> that strikes me as odd TBH
<apachelogger> 0 == true
<shadeslayer> whut!
<apachelogger> means 4.5.1 is grater
<apachelogger> s/grater/greater
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> i thought 1 was true :P
<apachelogger> because 4.5.0 gets seen by dpkg really as 4.5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not regarding application exit values
<Riddell> in shell 0 is true, just because shell likes to be confusing
<shadeslayer> heh ^
 * apachelogger thinks that really has to do with the fact that applications would have to report some sort of success or failure back to the OS and since success is hopefully more often the case 0 saves you one pointless bit  per process exit :P
<apachelogger> now I really wonder why apps exit with 0 on no error ^^
<ScottK> Because they exit with the error code.
<ScottK> 0 is the non-error code.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim will take some time because ill refresh one of the patch.. and its huge
<shadeslayer> specifically kubuntu_01_install_headers.diff
<apachelogger> ScottK: but why!
<apachelogger> did the C standard authors just feel like it?
<ScottK> I'm not sure I can explain it.  It just seems obviously sensible to me. 1 - ... are the error codes to tell you what went wrong.  How could the non-error code be anything other than 0?
<apachelogger> or is there a particular reason why 0 is preferrable?>
<ScottK> I'm not sure.  I've never questioned it as it just made sense to me.
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger diggs up the original C standard
<JontheEchidna> could bug 609247 be acted upon while we wait for a review?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609247 in qapt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qapt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609247
<shadeslayer> wow.. the patch applies cleanly :O
<JontheEchidna> it's currently blocking an FTBFS upload
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes I'm going to look at that after kopete and pre-promote it if it's sane
<maco> apachelogger: so i guess you're saying that if i want to be able to have a netbook in sync with a laptop, its time for both to be upgraded?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: neat, thanks
<apachelogger> maco: if you wish to use ubuntuone that is
<maco> apachelogger: right right...
<Quintasan> Grrr
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: forward port u1 already :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hey :D
<Quintasan> I hate it when upstream ships debian/ inside tarball
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, you just need to build
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah me too
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but with 3.0 on our side... its no problem
<shadeslayer> it automatically moves the old debian folder out of the way and uses our packagin
<Quintasan> huh?
<Quintasan> How is that done?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: source format 3.0
 * shadeslayer points to debian wiki
<Quintasan> yeah, but where do I place our packaging?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just boot the upstream debian out of the source tree and replace it with ours
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1159935 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (ChangelogTab.cpp ChangelogTab.h) Robustify changelog grabbing code. Thanks to Felix Geyer for the patch
<apachelogger> AHA
<Quintasan> cool story apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Finally, control is returned to the host environment. If the value of status is zero or
<apachelogger> EXIT_SUCCESS, an implementation-deﬁned form of the status successful termination is
<apachelogger> returned. If the value of status is EXIT_FAILURE, an implementation-deﬁned form
<apachelogger> of the status unsuccessful termination is returned. Otherwise the status returned is
<apachelogger> implementation-deﬁned.
<apachelogger> ScottK: my take here is that the general speration is just 0 == success and 1 == error as per C which is probably random since it could also be 0 == fail and 1 == success
<apachelogger> indeed EXIT_SUCCESS AND EXIT_FAILURE translate to 0 and 1...
<ScottK> apachelogger: If that were it, I'd agree, but I often see specific error codes used for different failure reasons.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, taht is where the implementation-defined form kicks in
<ScottK> 0 = error, 1 = works, 2+ = some other error would just be odd.
<apachelogger> e.g. you could write a C compiler where exit(100) would really yield 1
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sure that was intentional
<maco> i think id go for 0 = success, and then any other number = a specific error
<maco> that way later if i get a bug report "it said error code 42" i can grep for 42
<apachelogger> also knowing C I would raelly think that they in particular did not think of additional error codes ;)
<apachelogger> because from a host environment  POV only success or error are interesting
<shadeslayer> id rather like 1 for success and anyother code for error :p
<apachelogger> the additional error codes probably only come from people in the host environment being silly and implementing scripts around apps ;)
<maco> apachelogger: or wanting useful bug reports!
<apachelogger> that is a bogus argument
<apachelogger> as said
<apachelogger> per spec exit(100) can yield anything in the host environment
<apachelogger> since it is not specifically defined
<shadeslayer> btw anyone notice that spell check does not work in OOo anymore?
<apachelogger> the MSVC could easilly make exit(100) cause a return value of 50 just because it feels like it ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK, maco: on that note one could also go with exit != success && exit != error -> unknown_error
 * Riddell spots libbluedevil in Debian New queue
<ScottK> Riddell: I already asked someone to push it through so we can sync it.
<JontheEchidna> joy, we have two cwp's under two different source package names \o/
<JontheEchidna> I'll fix + do new cwp upstream release
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: CWP ?
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-widget-cwp
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-cwp does not exist in lucid
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-widget-cwp maverick
<shadeslayer> ah widget
<ubottu> plasma-widget-cwp (source: plasma-widget-cwp): Customizable Weather Plasmoid (CWP). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5-1 (maverick), package size 331 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-widget-customizable-weather
<ubottu> plasma-widget-customizable-weather (source: plasma-widget-customizable-weather): a weather plasma widget that is highly customizable. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 221 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<shadeslayer> heh...
<ScottK> cwp is the one from Debian, so I think the other should be removed.
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<ScottK> Debian has a newer one though, we should sync.
<ScottK> Someone should request that.
<apachelogger> ScottK, maco: I am not sure how this would look on hardware level but supposedly they kept the specified values there to a minimum to allow minimal overhead ... as it is you could  drop the return values in a one bit register ^^
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<maco> apachelogger: fair enough
<apachelogger> and at compiler level reduce any value >1 to 1
<ScottK> Riddell: libbluedevil will be out of Debian new in a couple of minutes (should be syncable after the next dinstall).
<shadeslayer> you know your ignoring your life when you have 10 friendship requests on fb :S
<apachelogger> maco: do you happen to know if/how one can query proxy settings from gnome?
<Quintasan> ScottK: that is in main or universe?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Universe.
<Quintasan> I think I can sync that
 * apachelogger was thinking about giving ubuntu-sso proper proxy integration
<Quintasan> ScottK: and plasma-widget-customizable-weather should be removed?
<maco> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> KDE has a nice function that spits out a ready to go qproxy it seems ^^
<ScottK> Quintasan: yes
<apachelogger> maco: ok :)
<maco> apachelogger: wont you love it when the fdo unified keyring happens?
<apachelogger> maco: well, ubuntu-sso will act as proxy between ubuntu online apps and the secrets storage API ^^
<apachelogger> I am more worrid what the ubuntuone people will do
<maco> ohok
<apachelogger> because they now decided to really use ubuntu-sso as central token dispatch
<maco> apachelogger: add a few unit tests to their stuff that will scream bloody murder if they make changes thatll break the kde version?
<apachelogger> i.e. apps will not lookup that stuff independently but ask ubuntu-sso for it
<apachelogger> maco: python can do unit test? :P
<maco> kaddressbook & basket sharing with the contacts/notes stuff in u1 will be awesome when it happens someday too
<apachelogger> ... or maybe someone hooks up akonadi with owncloud ...
<shadeslayer> haha.. glib broken :P
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh nice
<yofel> shadeslayer: that version should have been reverted already
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Fixed.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'm merging the latest cwp in debian + upgrading to the latest release, while also making transitional packages for our old cwp
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent.
<shadeslayer> yofel: ScottK i guessed so... i  just read it via choqok :P
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger is wondering why KUrl::isParentOf is not static
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please remove plasma-widget-customizable-weather source only?  JontheEchidna is making a transitional package so we'll want to leave the binary.
<maco> shadeslayer, ScottK: reverted, but not properly-fixed yet, from seb's email
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you must be going to http://community.kde.org/Promo/ReleaseParties/4.5#Graz
<ScottK> maco: Fixed as in no longer not working.
<shadeslayer> too bad there isnt one in India :(
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that was already
<Riddell> ScottK: reason?
<ScottK> Riddell: Duplicates plasma-widget-cwp from Debian.
<ScottK> We'll keep the Debian version.
<apachelogger> and since krake was also there I would argue that me being there was the reason that I was not able to produce code yesterday ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> pbuilding synced/updated/transitioning source
<Quintasan> hm
<Quintasan> how is it possible for debian's package for FTBFS
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> its from unstable
<Quintasan> ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so kopete doesn't depend on libavcodecs, only the google call binary does
<shadeslayer> awesome then we can split it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so we can simply split out that into a separate package
<shadeslayer> ill do that after kdepim then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the issue asac had with linphone doesn't affect the part of linphone we care about so I'll comment that on the bug
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there is a new version of linphone though, are you able to add packaging that to your todo list?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that might have to wait till sunday :p
<Riddell> sunday is fine
<shadeslayer> i have to write 4 articles for my departmental magazine as well .. one on kubuntu
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> this package is interesting
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: which one? :D
<Quintasan> fails to build in both lucid and maverick pbuilder
<Quintasan> plasma-widget-cwp
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> strange
<Quintasan> it comes from Debian
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: something to sooth your nerves http://twitpic.com/2c4uvb
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nothing can help me now
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: requires patching
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/jabber/googletalk/googletalk.cpp?revision=1052230&view=markup
<apachelogger> note line 51
<apachelogger> also
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the issue?
<apachelogger> when built with jingle support the jabber plugin is linked against ortp asound and speex additionally (ought to be considered I suppose)
<apachelogger> Riddell: that it tries starting the executable and if that fails it throws an error msgbox
<Riddell> we could change that message to a call to the restricted installer
<Quintasan> +1
 * Quintasan would love jingle support
<apachelogger> dont mind me saying
<apachelogger> but these days you cannot start an application without getting a notification
<apachelogger> start konqueror -> install stuff 
<apachelogger> in case you did not install all stuff
<apachelogger> start amarok -> install stuff
<apachelogger> did you still not install all stuff
<apachelogger> start dragon -> install stuff
<Quintasan> That's what you get when some idiotic patent laws exist
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubiquity is about to do the "install stuff" automatically in ubuntu, I expect we'll follow
<apachelogger> at some point it is getting a bit ewww
<Quintasan> I assure you, "thinking" will be patented in near future
<apachelogger> Riddell: that sure will be an improvement
<apachelogger> Quintasan: thinking is trademarked by IBM
<apachelogger> thinking differently is trademarked by Apple 
<Quintasan> and not thinking?
<JontheEchidna> trademark microsoft, inc
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> we could give k-n-h more "install stuff" categories so that konqueror wouldn't suggest installing k3b shiz
<Quintasan> suggestion
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well that would make apachelogger's problem worse, at the moment it ticks all the boxes so you only need to go through the "install stuff" process once
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Quintasan> why don't we just show ONE big window saying: hey there, want to play mp3s, rip dvd etc. and a magic install button?
<Quintasan> after install of course
<Riddell> we do
<Riddell> why after install?
<Riddell> maverick will probably change to do it during install
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> even better
<apachelogger> so that mint looses the reason for existance ^^
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> though that did not work out with gnome either
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Isn't it better that way?
<JontheEchidna> oh, that idiot reviewer that gave us a 2 over wallpaper gave mint 9 KDE a 4.5/5 :/
<Quintasan> Who cares bout some Mint when all they do is put some artwork and a installer?
<JontheEchidna> MINT IS SUPERI0R
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna--
<Quintasan> Blashphemy!
<JontheEchidna> [/s]
<apachelogger> min does have the GTK apps on board
<apachelogger> it must be superior!
<Quintasan> No.
<Quintasan> It is not.
<JontheEchidna> bbl, anywho
<apachelogger> mint KDE is mint GNOME with colors turned into blue
<Quintasan> NO REALLY
<Quintasan> what on earth is that
<apachelogger> + looks strange
<apachelogger> they combined a very odd blue with a blackish plasma theme
<apachelogger> which now looks like some unix haxx0r's system
<Quintasan> is there something wrong with my pbuilder or wtf
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1912316
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> how can one fail at touch?
<apachelogger> oh my lord
<Quintasan> how can one use old dh magic?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: out of disk space?
<Quintasan> >1TB of space
<Quintasan> Are you kidding me? :O
<apachelogger> is debian/rules executable?
<apachelogger> is the rules file proper?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I am off for the evening I suppose
<apachelogger> (like that is really gonna happen when I say it will)
<Quintasan> xd
<Quintasan> apachelogger: this is package from Debian squeeze
<Quintasan> how can it be improper?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> why on earth only one speaker is used?
<Quintasan> I hate ALSA
 * Quintasan goes off to google how to set up his 5.1 speakers
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if libqapt needs the stuff in libqapt-runtime shouldn't it depend on libqapt-runtime ?
<Riddell> agateau: seen "dbusmenuqt and left-click" on kde-core-devel?
<agateau> Riddell: yep, actually it's me who pointed notmart to the korgac problem
<agateau> Riddell: we discussed this two days ago and he committed the fix
<Riddell> groovy
<Quintasan> oh woe alsa, why won't my speakers work
<shadeslayer> hmm... do i need cryptplug.h : http://pastebin.com/d9Kfu6JA
<Quintasan> apachelogger: any ideas?
<Quintasan> this is just stupid
<Quintasan> why does it fail at touch configure-stamp
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any ideas about my error? ^_^
 * Quintasan will try OSS
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, if cmake says it wants then u want it for sure
<shadeslayer> whut?
<shadeslayer> dude.. when installing it fails to install cryptplug.h
<shadeslayer> line 41
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> is the file there?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so ... lemme check
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> nope.. cant see it via ls -laR
<Quintasan> NO_WARNING_CHECKS=yes /opt/oss-devel/configure --enable-libsalsa=NO
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> grr
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: qapt moved to main
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: libdebconf-kde will need a .symbols file if it's to be in main
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: also it should include any translations upstream might have
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I forgot to translate it to Polish, will get it done ASAP
<Quintasan> OSS is better
<Quintasan> Alsa = two speakers
<Quintasan> OSS = three speakers
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> oh my god
<Quintasan> and the mixer is awesome
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/a28SzF.html
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: on arch i kept typing ossmix
<shadeslayer> forgot the x there :p
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> let me try gstreamer phonon backend
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude.. vlc-phonon++
<shadeslayer> anyways... ive gtg and work on some reports 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: is it stable?
<Quintasan> but upon inspection of my speakers I could blame them too
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<shadeslayer> altho it has a annoying bug.. it crashes when $App quits
<shadeslayer> kde bug 246444
<ubottu> KDE bug 246444 in VLC backend "Apps crash after closing down when using phonon-backend-vlc" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246444
<ulysses> I can't upgrade my system or installing any package:(
<ulysses> bug 613042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613042 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613042
<shadeslayer> oh ha
<shadeslayer> ulysses: maverick? 
<shadeslayer> if yes, switch to main servers and update -> upgrade
<ulysses> shadeslayer: I use the main server, but I'll try it
<shadeslayer> ok
<debfx> ulysses: I think you need to remove /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20packagekit
<shadeslayer> debfx: shouldnt that be removed on a upgrade?
<debfx> shadeslayer: no, it's part of the packagekit package in maverick
<debfx> removing that file is just a workaround
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i didnt realise i uploaded 23 packages into ubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> Sput: around? is there no feature in quassel to clear all buffers at once? :(
<ulysses> debfx: thanks, removing that file solved the problem
<debfx> Riddell: those packagekit apt hooks fail when packagekit-backend-aptcc isn't installed
<debfx> log says "cannot continue, backend invalid"
<shadeslayer> debfx: any idea on Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<debfx> shadeslayer: is the package packagekit-backend-aptcc installed?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> i just installed it and now its fine
<debfx> Riddell: I guess packagekit needs to depend on the aptcc backend without alternative dependencies
<Quintasan> Is it possible for sound system to decrease 3d performance?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if your graphcis driver is junk and does not use the GPU  (or if you have no GPU) or if your sound driver is junk and does not use any PU your soundcard has (unless that one does not have such a thing either)
<apachelogger> in order to decrease performance either of those must either hog a shared bus and/or resource so badly that the other cannot operate properly anymore
<apachelogger> which I find most possible if both want to use a lot of CPU
<apachelogger> but even then it really shouldnt happen I thik
<apachelogger> s/thik/think
<Quintasan> OSS is crap then
<Quintasan> let me reinstall alsa then
<apachelogger> Riddell: turns out ubuntu-sso-client in mav is not really ubuntu-sso-client at all
<apachelogger> the plan is to have it completely replace the webui with local UI && web api
<pushkaraj_> hello, I am compiling kate(http://kate-editor.org/get-it/), i am done with all the prereq, I am stuck at step #5
<pushkaraj_> facing error - 
<pushkaraj_> CMake Error at app/CMakeLists.txt:32 (kde4_add_library):
<pushkaraj_>   Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_library".
<ScottK> In about:konqueors/specs it mentions SSL v2.  We don't support that anymore.
<neversfelde> What is the deal with Ubuntu Tweak on the Motu list? I am not very happy to see my ppa as a "minitube repo" promoted there. Will it be in the official archive?
<neversfelde> I don't have the time to read all these mails today.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: -runtime isn't neccessarily always required. For example, kubuntu-debug-installer uses libqapt for figuring out which package to get -dbg packages for, but does not use and of the runtime facilities
<JontheEchidna> if it proves to be too troublesome it wouldn't hurt to just throw qaptworker in libqapt0 and forget about the -runtime package entirely
<neversfelde> so relating to the discussion I had with minitube's upstream author and the debian maintainer, I think there is no other way than switching to the phonon gstreamer backend with it. A backport should be impossible with such a change, or not?
<CIA-98> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100806223933-jpvqox94agmqzk0d * debian/changelog releasing version 10.10ubuntu2
<Tm_T> how informative, doesn't even tell what's the project
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-debug-installer, fwiw
<JontheEchidna> uploading it a bit
<Tm_T> (:)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-07
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think Ubuntu Tweak is still an open question.  I'd just reply to the thread with what you said here.
<neversfelde> ScottK: k, will do
<neversfelde> thanks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> Hmm, our Todo is pretty much greed
<Quintasan> green*
<Quintasan> Riddell: Trying updating on Lucid
<CIA-98> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100807000342-58pgwyemsxj2ydu7 * (8 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-98> * Apply patches in debian/patches, and remove debian/patches * Switch to source
<CIA-98> format 3.0 (native) since quilt packages must have an orig tarball, and we can't
<ScottK> Riddell: Now that the Kopete icon is gone, how is one supposed to get to the setting for the application?  That seems a bit of a problem.
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind.  Combination of appmenu, messag indicator, and hidden systray icon was just a little too obscure for me.
<ScottK> Figured it out.
<FloridaGuy> is there a repo right now for 4.5
<lubun2> FloridaGuy, kubuntu-ppa/beta but only rc2
<FloridaGuy> dang....been useing 3 in mandriva
<lubun2> get the maverick if you want 4.5.0
<FloridaGuy> whats the maverick
<CIA-98> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100807031035-eoxb7oa66zo06rj7 * (4 files in 2 dirs) * Since qapt-batch handles authorization, there is no need to use kdesudo * Remove dependency on kdesudo in debian/control
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1160112 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Only go in to download or commit mode if Muon has asked to do so, otherwise we may start displaying progress for example qapt-batch and crash because we haven't made our download or commit widgets yet
<JontheEchidna> only caught that one after software-properties-kde was ported to qapt-batch :P
<JontheEchidna> once the buildd's catch up there should be no more reverse-depends for install-package
<JontheEchidna> I've booted it off the CD too
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've uploaded a new libdebconf-kde, so perhaps tomorrow (todayish now, I suppose) you could take another look at it.
<JontheEchidna> and if everything's all published, install-package can be removed from the archive, too.
<pushkaraj> hello, i am getting -> error : Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_library" while compiling kate
<pushkaraj>  do anyone know about this ? I am reffering - http://kate-editor.org/get-it/ point #5
<pushkaraj> anyone here???
<pushkaraj> heloooooooo?
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100807084326-lc2olsh7qjk4g1z9 * src/ (6 files in 3 dirs) mergery
<pushkaraj> hello everybody
<pushkaraj> I am facing error while compiling kate, - while executing command - cmake ../kate -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=fulldebug -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=~/kde/usr
<pushkaraj> it is saying 
<pushkaraj> CMake Error at app/CMakeLists.txt:33 (kde4_add_library):
<pushkaraj>   Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_library".
<pushkaraj> pushkaraj@laptop:~/kde/build$ echo $CMAKE_MODULE_PATH 
<pushkaraj> /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/
<pushkaraj> I have $CMAKE_MODULE_PATH set  to  /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/
<pushkaraj> Can anyone tell me in which package the function - kde4_add_library is present?
<Riddell> pushkaraj: needs to be   ..   not ../kate
<Riddell> the kate directory isn't set up to be a top level directory for compiling
<Riddell> then you can do   cd kate; make  if you only want to compile that part
<pushkaraj> Riddell: as per http://kate-editor.org/get-it/; I have following structure ~/kde/ is parent containing kate/ & build/ dir, and I am executing the command from build directory
<pushkaraj> following directory strucutre*
<Riddell> kate moved to git?
<Riddell> pushkaraj: well you probably need the kdelibs developer package for your distro
<pushkaraj> yes i guess
<pushkaraj> yeah I have installed it
<shadeslayer> weekend.. finally \o/
<pushkaraj> apt-get install says - kdelibs5-dev is already the newest version.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: can you help me with package konversation?
<Riddell> pushkaraj: what distro are you on?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: what needs helped?
<pushkaraj> Riddell: kubuntu 10.04
<Riddell> nice choice :)
<Riddell> pushkaraj: let me try
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'm preparing a merge this package and in debian/control exist line Replaces
<pushkaraj> Riddell: okey
<ari-tczew> I don't know what I have to put there. I tried to install built'ed package, but it's not possible to install
<Riddell> ari-tczew: what happens when you install?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: Breaks existing package 'konversation' dependency konversation-data (= 1.3.1-0ubuntu2)
<Riddell> pushkaraj: you presumably have this file?  /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake
<Riddell> ari-tczew: what are you doing to install it?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: 2x click on .deb file 
<ari-tczew> so use gdebi to install
<Riddell> ari-tczew: that won't work you need to install the -data and the other one together
<Riddell> sudo dpkg --install *deb
<pushkaraj> Riddell: Yes i have
<pushkaraj> Riddell: I read on some forum; to add - find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED) in CMakeLists.txt 
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ok, but what I need have in debian/control? The different between ubuntu and debian is following: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mRmrfy3J
<pushkaraj> Riddell: this is the output of the cmake http://paste.ubuntu.com/474489/
<Riddell> pushkaraj: do you have /usr/lib/automoc4/automoc4.files.in  ?
<pushkaraj> Riddell: there is something vital thing i am missing in configuration!!! :S
<Riddell> ari-tczew: hard to say it depends when the relevant file was moved about, I'd go with the higher version number to be sure
<ari-tczew> Riddell: so keep Replaces field from Ubuntu? Replaces: konversation (<< 1.3.1)
<pushkaraj> pushkaraj@laptop:~/kde/build$ ls /usr/lib/automoc4/automoc4.files.in 
<pushkaraj>  /usr/lib/automoc4/automoc4.files.in
<pushkaraj> Riddell: Yes I have
<Riddell> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> ok
<Riddell> ari-tczew: may as well add the Breaks too though
<Riddell> pushkaraj: dunno.  I try a  sudo apt-get install --reinstall automoc
<Riddell> automoc is the start of your errors
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> Riddell: no kwin for me as for now
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> ohhh this is awesome...
<Quintasan> Riddell: kwin is broken with lucid packages somehow
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger you guys ever watched House MD? 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Who haven't?
<shadeslayer> me :P
<shadeslayer> im watching it right now :D
<shadeslayer> with PIM is compiling :P
<Quintasan> KWin: Library /usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so is not at window manager plugin
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<pushkaraj> Riddell: the reinstall didnot solved it :(
<Quintasan> krrr
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> i fixored the patch :P
<shadeslayer> kdepim done
<Quintasan> It's your fault shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whut? 
<Quintasan> My KWin broke once again :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah same thing happening here
<Quintasan> Someone has to blamed, right? :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i blame kwin guys :p
<shadeslayer> -./usr/lib/kde4/kabc_groupwise.so -./usr/lib/libtemplateparser.so and -./usr/share/man/man1/kabcclient.1 << do i need to install all of these? ( the so file i think yes )
<shadeslayer> not sure about manpage
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are those files in not-installed file?
<shadeslayer> and then theres the issue of where to put those kabc files 0_o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<Quintasan> mas shall be ignored
<shadeslayer> errr
<Quintasan> well
<shadeslayer> no.. they are from B10
<Quintasan> damn you shadeslayer 
<Quintasan> check not-installed file in debian/
<Quintasan> are those files mentioned there?
<shadeslayer> not there
<Quintasan> so you want to install them
<Quintasan> the manpage can be ignored as we told you earlier
<shadeslayer> templateparser is there tho
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah i guessed we can leave that out
<Quintasan> in not-installed?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> so only the kabc file
<Quintasan> so we probably want only kabc file
<shadeslayer> which install file tho....
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: your window borders disappear abruptly too?
<Quintasan> not abruptly
<Quintasan> they just do not start
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: have you been using oxygen-transparent
<shadeslayer> well... they abruptly vanish here and then come back to life
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes :P
<Quintasan> that's the cause probably
<shadeslayer> but i installed it and resinstalled the files it uninstalled
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how do you reinstall all your kde :P
<Quintasan> I'm waiting for Riddell to confirm if it occurs or not
<Quintasan> It might be something with our packages
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I would personally do sudo dpkg --force-all --purge <kde packages>
<shadeslayer> :O
<Quintasan> and then sudo aptitude reinstall <kde packages>
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we does not have aptitude any more
<shadeslayer> well.. in default install
<Quintasan> and that was the worst choice
<Quintasan> aptitude is my right-hand until Muon gets in shape
<shadeslayer> hmm... no stalcup here 
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> gotta get some food
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kabc first
<shadeslayer> tell me where to put it 
<shadeslayer> oh ha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: found it kdepim-groupware.install
<shadeslayer> bazinga
<Riddell> Quintasan: kwin all good here using 4.5.0b
<Quintasan> Riddell: :<
<Quintasan> Now I'm missing Oxygen window decoration
<Quintasan> I wonder why
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> purging whole KDE
<Quintasan> Riddell: can you upload that kde3_oxygen.so somewhere?
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's from kde-window-manager_4%3a4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Quintasan> Riddell: this doesnt cut it
<Quintasan> I wonder what is wrong
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you on i386 or amd64?
<Quintasan> amd64
<Quintasan> Riddell: it seems this is caused by installing oxygen-transparent
<Riddell> ah hah
<Quintasan> Hm?
<Quintasan> It overwrites some files but shouldn't dpkg -i --force-overwrite on our packages solve the thing?
<Riddell> overwrites files?  erk
<maco> er... you mean it has conflicting files
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/aqFVLpJ8
<shadeslayer> i hate building PIM :/
<shadeslayer> my hardware is sloooow :(
<debfx> Riddell: have you seen my messages regarding packagekit?
<Riddell> debfx: no, on the bug?
<debfx> Riddell: basically when you upgrade from lucid to maverick packgekit doesn't work anymore
<debfx> because packagekit-backend-apt is installed so it doesn't install packagekit-backend-aptcc
<Riddell> it should still work with packagekit-backend-apt
<Riddell> although I haven't tested it
<debfx> Riddell: yes, but you need to change the config
<debfx> it doesn't automatically fall back to another backend
<Riddell> oh, hmm
<Riddell> that'll be an issue then
<debfx> ideally each packagekit backend would register itself and we could assign priorities
<debfx> but as that's not the case we need to make it depend (or at least recommend) backend-aptcc
<pushkaraj> James147: Hello James I am back
<James147> Hi pushkaraj
<pushkaraj> as you said before, I have git cloned kate in a seperate folder in ~/kde1
<pushkaraj> and then I have created a build folder; and from build folder I did run the cmake (modified one)
<pushkaraj> James147: this is the modified command referring to kde1 -> cmake ../kate -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=fulldebug -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=~/kde1/usr
<pushkaraj> this way the cmake is completed, but there are warnings 
<James147> pushkaraj: what I tend to do is: "git clone ..." then "cd kate" then "mkdir build && cd build" then "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=~/kde1/usr" then "make && make install"
<pushkaraj> this is the output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/474594/
<James147> pushkaraj: sorry, add a .. to the end of the cmake
<pushkaraj> yes thats what i did but in 'kde1' folder instead of 'kde'
<pushkaraj> np
<James147> pushkaraj: try doing it without the -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=fulldebug
<pushkaraj> the output pasted at - http://paste.ubuntu.com/474594/ are some of the last lines printed, which has the warning
<pushkaraj> check if that is okey?
<pushkaraj> till that time let me try without fulldebug
<pushkaraj> without the fulldebug is also successful, but with the same warnings which came up with the fulldebug :)
<James147> pushkaraj: should be safe to ignore them if you follow the rest of the instruction on that page
<pushkaraj> James147: thanks James!! you made my weekend today I can sleep with satisfication!
<pushkaraj> James147: I was trying this from last 3 days
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> i can't run update-notifier-kde
<sheytan> it wasn't installed, so i installed it, but still command not found :D
<sheytan> lucid here
<yofel> sheytan: tried dpkg -L update-notifier-kde to see where the executable is? maybe it's in /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/
<shadeslayer> kdepim is such a PITA :/
<sheytan> yofel there even isn't a exec
<pushkaraj> yofel: what is update-notifier-kde used for?
<shadeslayer> it builds in clean chroot but not in cowbuilder
<yofel> sheytan: oh, from the description: " This is a dummy package to help with upgrades, and can be safely removed."
<sheytan> yofel can this be becouse i removed kpk?
<yofel> might be, I think kpk is supposed to handle updates nowadays
<pushkaraj> James147: can you do me one more favor
<James147> pushkaraj: ?
<pushkaraj> everything is completed as per the document - now the ./run.sh is getting exitted without starting kate
<pushkaraj> it just says - kbuildsycoca4 running...
<pushkaraj> thats all is printed on console
<James147> link the page again
<pushkaraj> http://kate-editor.org/get-it/
<James147> pushkaraj: are you running the scrip via "./run.sh kate"?
<pushkaraj> nope should i?
<sheytan> yofel this sucks :D I can't get it to work
<James147> yes
<sheytan> update-manager-kde and update-notifier-kde dont have exec
<pushkaraj> what does @@ mean?
<pushkaraj> $@ * sorry
<James147> pushkaraj: or at the end of the script type the location of kate you want to run
<sheytan> is there a way to upgrade to maveric from terminal?
<yofel> sheytan: actually I don't think they even exist anymore, iirc kpk handles the notification
<maco> sudo do-release-upgrade --d
<maco> er
<maco> -d
<pushkaraj> James147: hmm okey so they are the command line parameters .. 
<pushkaraj> ok
<yofel> JontheEchidna might know more 
<sheytan> maco thank you :)
<pushkaraj> James147 rocks!! it worked like charm
<pushkaraj> James147: the page says - to run - ~/kde/run.sh kate
<pushkaraj> James147: I didnot read it properly, my bad
<sheytan> Hey, will we have bluedevil with the kde 4.5 upgrade for lucid?
<Riddell> bluedevil isn't part of the software compilation
<sheytan> Riddell but it's a default bluetooth stack for kde
<sheytan> i think you should package it :)
<sheytan> would be cool :)
<ScottK> sheytan: It's just been uploaded to Debian and we'll sync it from there.
<ScottK> Speaking of which...
<sheytan> ScottK thaaaaaaank you :D
<ScottK> Riddell: did you sync libbluedevel?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: probably stuck in new if he syncd it :D
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Got out yesterday. :)
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> bluedevil itself is still in New I think.
<Riddell> ScottK: although libbluedevel's packaging is modified from upstream because the packager mistook the licencing
<ScottK> Hopefully that'll get fixed by him soonish then.
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: bug 614610 could you review?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614610 in konversation (Ubuntu) "Merge konversation 1.3.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614610
<JontheEchidna> sure
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: please leave a message/comment, I'm going out. thanks!
<shadeslayer> ^ forgot to thank him there
<shadeslayer> i was supposed to do that :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: any idea why digikam pulls in konqueror along with it?
<JontheEchidna> kipi-plugins recommends it
<shadeslayer> why? 0_o
<JontheEchidna> one of its plugins needs KHTML
<shadeslayer> ohh i see
<JontheEchidna> bug 349955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349955 in kipi-plugins (Ubuntu) "kipi-plugins should depends on konqueror but do not recommend dolphin" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349955
<JontheEchidna> for the whole story
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<shadeslayer> ohh 
<shadeslayer> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-08
<yofel> anyone there that could look at bug 614859 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614859 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Overwrite errors with libgrantlee0 in maverick when trying to install libgrantlee-core0 and libgrantlee-gui0" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614859
<yofel> I attached a debdiff that should resolve this and I don't think debian is affected by this
<Riddell> yofel: fooey
<Riddell> yofel: I can't look at it tonight but make sure we don't forget
<ScottK> At least I don't have to worry about should I be reading omgubuntu ever again.
<Riddell> ScottK: how not?
<ScottK> Riddell: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/dude-youre-35-year-old-with-neck-beard.html (which was originally also posted to planet Ubuntu, but seems to have been removed) has convinced me pretty thoroughly that the answer to that question is no.
<nigelb> ScottK: I never read it before, now I have a reason never to even think of it.
<ScottK> nigelb: ;-)
<maco> like i keep saying....its one of those darned gossip rags in line at the grocery store
<nigelb> there is a term in my langauge that roughy translates to "yellow paper" stands for the paper that just publishess gossip, that's what I think of them.
<JontheEchidna> ah, yellow journalism
<JontheEchidna> (that's the english equivalent, pretty straightforward translation it seems)
<stalcup> never happens here :)
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: aha, thanks :)
<ScottK> Also rather reinforces my percpection that "Ubuntu Manual Project" is run by people that couldn't work with others so they forked the docs.
<nigelb> Amen.
<maco> ScottK: er...yep. spot-on. exactly what happened
<maco> they were told from the start "work with docs team" and then went off to do their own thing instead
<ScottK> AFAICT, yes.
<CIA-98> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100808040500-ilxhtx3o1kc801xk * (debian/changelog src/kubuntufirefoxinstaller.cpp) * Since qapt-batch handles authorization, there is no need to use kdesudo. This being the case, remove the usage of kdesudo in k-f-i * Fix launching of kubuntu-firefox-installer in install mode (LP: #614777)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: you didn't include my changes in the k-n-h upload :(
<Quintasan> \o
<jussi> morning Quintasan
<yofel> \o
<yofel> anyone here now that could review and upload bug 614859? ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614859 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Overwrite errors with libgrantlee0 in maverick when trying to install libgrantlee-core0 and libgrantlee-gui0" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614859
<shadeslayer> yofel: im pretty sure that everyone is out for the weekend :)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'm bored
<Quintasan> Well, I will go out somewhere. Maybe visiting some restaurant was not a bad idea after all
<jussi> Quintasan: any luck with Qt/Android/Quassel?
<shadeslayer> heh ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim* uploaded for mav
<JontheEchidna> debfx: oops, I forgot to check for changes :(
<JontheEchidna> debfx: Thanks for the fixes. I'll take a look at them tonight. (I have to pack now)
<mfraz74> is kde 4.5 going to be put in the kubuntu beta ppa?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: yes
<shadeslayer> it already is there.. isnt it?
<mfraz74> think i'm still running 4.5 rc2
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> then... it might not have been copied to ppa
<mfraz74> oh
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: infact 4.5 was out after 4.4.95 so quickly we didnt get time to finish packaging it
<mfraz74> ok
<ari-tczew> if package exist in main, can kubutu-members upload patch?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: sure just give me the patch and ill put it in bzr
<shadeslayer> then when we package the next release we can use the patch
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: hmm... it's a merge. 
<shadeslayer> ohhh 
<ari-tczew> bug 614610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614610 in konversation (Ubuntu) "Merge konversation 1.3.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614610
<ari-tczew> waiting for echidnaman
<shadeslayer> or a kubuntu dev ;)
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: thanks for merging that.. im overloaded with work :p
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: no problem
<geser> Hi, several builds fail to build with 'failed to load external entity "dtd/kdex.dtd"'. Any hints how to fix this?
<ScottK> Riddell: bluedevil is accepted in Debian and should be syncable after the next dinstall run.
<debfx> geser: the docbook version needs to be bumped to 4.2
<debfx> geser: here is an example: http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/fedora-kde/msg07578.html
<geser> thanks
<geser> is Debian also affected by this? (will be affected?)
<shadeslayer> geser: any links to FTBFS
<shadeslayer> geser: also to fix docbooks id advise using EBN
<shadeslayer> http://englishbreakfastnetwork.org/sanitizer/just-in-time.php
<debfx> geser: it's only an issue with kde >= 4.5, so Debian is not yet affected
<yofel> yay, rekonq crashes, haven't had that one yet though http://pastebin.com/AUDvi7S2
<sheytan> Hey guys
<yofel> iirc it crashed when a page timed out loading
<sheytan> i need a screenshot of the default kubuntu desktop with a magic lamp animation
<yofel> any idea if that's a crash of webkit or rekonq?
<debfx> yofel: seems to be https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245078
<ubottu> KDE bug 245078 in general "rekonq crashes on several sites with javascript enabled" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<yofel> debfx: seems you're right, thanks
<Quintasan> jussi: not really
<Quintasan> android-lighthouse wont compile
<Quintasan> aaand
<Quintasan> it requires some dirty hacks like JNI launcher
<Quintasan> or something like that
<claydoh> Riddell: ScottK :delayed alpha3 release notes done https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Alpha3/Kubuntu 
<claydoh> not much pizzazz this time, nothing really graphical to announce this time  :)
<Riddell> claydoh: cool thanks, do you have access to update the webpage announcement?
<claydoh> Riddell: not that I am aware of
<neversfelde> seems that user and/or password has changed for kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes
<Riddell> do you want the new one?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, I can add the link then
 * claydoh notices that Ubuntu don't do their rlease notes on the wiki as they previously had been
<maco> do any of you know how to make the panel in plasma netbook not-hide?
<maco> i cant find a setting for it
<Riddell> maco: grep the irc logs, ScottK got something from notmart
<maco> Riddell: scott said its default in maverick now. think i should just delete all my plasma rc's in ~/.kde?
<Riddell> it's not default in alpha 3 so maybe he did something wrong
<maco> haha ok
<Quintasan> hmm
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-01
<ScottK> yofel: I'll try and look at it later tonight.
<yofel> ScottK: any suggestion how to proceed with kiten? Add to supported seed?
<ScottK> It's never been in Main, so that would need a MIR.
<ScottK> Let me think about it.
<yofel> good night
<micahg> would someone mind if I proposed a merge for a kubuntu package (revert libjpeg62-dev build-dep)?
<micahg> well, I did it anyway...
<Daskreech> night 
<micahg> is there an official branch for avogadro?  the vcs is set for debian in the latest upload
<ScottK> yofel: qtruby is a reject.  No full copy of the license for Files: examples/ruboids/*
<ScottK> Pointing to a web site isn't adequate.
<ScottK> Accepted the others.
<eMyller> yofel: thank you :D
<eMyller> [sorry, been out]
<bambee> morning
<bambee> feel free to ping me if you need some help :)
<yofel> ScottK: thanks, looking at ruby again
<jussi> dolphin 2.0 <3
<jussi> cant wait to see it actually working
<jussi> (http://ppenz.blogspot.com/2011/08/introducing-dolphin-20.html)
<yofel> nice :D
<skfin> I was about to ask that what is going to change for dolphin 2.0 but i see that my eyes just missed the link somehow
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) * Build depend on libjpeg-dev again now that libjpeg8-dev no longer provides that virtual package - update debian/control
<eMyller> 'morning all
<eMyller> yofel: any idea why oxygen-transparent failed to build when i copied it from your ppa?
<yofel> copied it to your ppa? for natty?
<eMyller> i just tried to put them at ~emyller/oxygen-transparent
<eMyller> yofel: yep
<eMyller> the builds for oneiric were successful, though.
<yofel> eMyller: see failed build https://launchpad.net/~emyller/+archive/oxygen-transparent/+build/2660028
<yofel> either change the build-dep to kdebase-workspace-dev if you want to build against KDE 4.6, or make your PPA depend on kubuntu-ppa/backports so it has access to 4.7
<eMyller> i just issued a package deletion and copied again including binaries
<yofel> that'll work too, but note those are built against 4.7
<eMyller> yep, safer...
<eMyller> yofel: what did you went with?
<yofel> added backports to PPA deps
 * eMyller is researching about how to add dependencies
<yofel> eMyller: on your PPA overview page there's a button at the top right
<eMyller> duh, just found it
<eMyller> i was looking for a command based thing
<eMyller> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think we can drop neonkwin now
<shadeslayer> seeing how everything is working just fine
<yofel> uh... you *can* set that from lp-shell using launchpadlib
<yofel> not that easy though ;)
<yofel> shadeslayer: sure, go ahead, I simply didn't bother removing it yet
<shadeslayer> k
<mgraesslin> out of interest: what was neonkwin?
<eMyller> yofel: i saw some claims about api flaws; anyway, retrying the build, already. :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: congrats on the new release
<yofel> mgraesslin: 'kwin' wrapper that set LD_LIBRARY_PATH before running it
<yofel> wasn't used long
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pvlc can go up
<eMyller> yofel: failed again, same reason [it seems]. did i miss anything?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thanks
<yofel> eMyller: what does it say now on the depencency page? 
<eMyller> Missing build dependencies: kde-workspace-dev
<eMyller> [i just added backports as a dependency]
<eMyller> didn't see where i could add a specific package
<yofel> what? the Backports repos, or the kubuntu-ppa/backports PPA?
<yofel> you need latter
<ScottK> Quintasan: What K9 the backup solution we liked?  http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/web/index.php/en/news
<ScottK> What/Was
<eMyller> yofel: about the former, should i put it back to 'Default'?
<yofel> do it, won't matter in this case though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a sec?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: weird plasmoid build issue, when i start my applet via plasmoidviewer after its installed i get : "plasmoidviewer(19556)/libplasma Plasma::Package::isValid: Could not find required file mainscript "
<apachelogger> #plasma
<shadeslayer> but it looks like everything installed just fine
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/104527/
<apachelogger> Plasma package stuff reports erros when there are none.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already asked there, but this is more of a build issue, thought you might have a idea?
<shadeslayer> he
<apachelogger> As all quality software does.
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Is there any more 4.7.0 uploading that needs doing?
<yofel> I think yes, can someone upload kiten for now? I can't (universe)
<ScottK> I can do that.
<yofel> I'll look at the rest in a bit then
<yofel> ScottK: for qtruby: would it be ok for now to put a copy of the license in debian/copyright instead of the link? Without there being a full copy in the source tree
<ScottK> yofel: Need to add the full copy in the source via patch or repacking.
<micahg> yofel: thanks for the sponsorship :)
<yofel> k
<yofel> micahg: sure :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: any ETA on kstars?
<shadeslayer> oh ... hold on, lemme check my review request
<shadeslayer> bah, kstars upstream is lazy
<eMyller> did anyone reviewed the cocoon (kde git gui) project?
<eMyller> if that thing is eligible for uploading, would be great
<eMyller> yofel: holy cow, it installs and removes everything from the ppa for every build? :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'll upload a new version to the ninjas ppa with my patch
<shadeslayer> hold on
<Quintasan> ScottK: AFAIR it was BackInTime
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> yofel: What's up with the kdegraphics-* packages still in Ninjas?
<yofel> need uploading too, I didn't get to upload everything
<yofel> eMyller: yes, those are clean chroots so everything needs to be installed for every build
<eMyller> ty for the info
<eMyller> i appreciate it. :)
<eMyller> heck. "Failed to upload"
<yofel> eMyller: that's why you usually use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Intro/Pbuilder to check if something builds in the builders before uploading it
<eMyller> oh i get it now
<eMyller> heavens, will handle it later. gotta work. :|
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktouch] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> yofel: Can you upload those?
<yofel> yep, they're in main
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do we want kwin-gles right now?
<yofel> would be nice to have for A3 IMO
<ScottK> Quintasan: Sooner the better, IMO.
<Quintasan> Well, it still needs testing
<yofel> then we want it even more :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: As long as it's not pulled in by anything, that's a good reason to get it in the archive.
<ScottK> yofel: kiten is uploaded.
<yofel> thanks :)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<Linkmaster> What are these? ^
<yofel> Linkmaster: commits to the bzr branches
<Linkmaster> How do they work?
<yofel> Linkmaster: see http://cia.vc/
<Linkmaster> *And what is that exactly still?
<yofel> Linkmaster: you commit something to the branches, a bzr hook for cia will inform the server of the commit and the bot will print the information
<yofel> Linkmaster: you do know what bzr is?
<Linkmaster> not really...D:
<yofel> Linkmaster: our (as in launchpads) version control system
<yofel> Linkmaster: canonical
<Linkmaster> So its Kubuntu-specific
<yofel> bah
<yofel> Linkmaster: http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<Quintasan> kde-workspace - where branch history is bigger than the branch itself
<yofel> Linkmaster: I think there are others that use bzr too, but there's svn, git , hg, ... too
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I know of svn and git
<yofel> Quintasan: I'm somewhat curious what people committed there to make the repos so large...
<yofel> wallpapers? ^^
<Quintasan> 16mb so far
<Quintasan> I'm trying to push my kwin-gles branch
<yofel> bah, why does apt read to need the whole package db again and again for everything I'm doing o.O
<yofel> makes the bash completion hard to use :/
<yofel> or rather quite laggy -.-
<yofel> (oneiric)
<yofel> oh fun, grantlee branch is out of sync with archive
<ScottK> debfx: pinentry uploaded.  Thanks.  Would you please talk to the Debian maintainer and see if he'll pick up that patch so we can sync again?
<yofel> ScottK: can you get somkegen into main or do we need a MIR? kdebindings was in main before
<ScottK> Linkmaster: bzr is developed by Canonical and used in Ubuntu, but it's not limited to Ubuntu.  I use it in commercial projects and in Debian (for example).
<ScottK> yofel: It's no problem for Main.
<yofel> k, smokeqt is still stuck in depwait
<ScottK> Why do we need it in Main?
<ScottK> smokegen source is in Main.
<yofel> ScottK: iirc something depends on the ruby bindings, and for those we need smoke
<ScottK>  libsmokekde-dev is in Universe
<yofel> plasma-scriptengine-ruby depends on ruby-kde4
<Quintasan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/543
<Quintasan> rev 542 contains the actual changes but I decided to make the changelog more verbose
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=542&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 542 | rwilliam: fixed grammar error.
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you do a binary promotion of smoke-dev-tools.  It's Universe binary from Main source.
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ is what we need right now.
<yofel> heh
<ScottK> I can only adjust component while stuff is in New.
<yofel> Quintasan: uh... kde-window-manager has quite a few rdepends, you can't just make kde-window-manager-gles conflict with it and expect it to be installable
<Quintasan> What I want to see now is if it builds
<yofel> k
<Quintasan> Yay
<Quintasan> it builds
 * Quintasan tries installing and sees what breaks
<ulysses> KDE Telepathy works \o/
<yofel> I just find the widget useless
<yofel> it shows me the disconnected icon while I'm connected to jabber
<ulysses> yepp, same here, I configured Facebook, MSN and GTalk, and it showed I'm offline
<Linkmaster> I know how to fix that
<Linkmaster> click the widget, and on the left icon, it will show the offline thing. If you click on that, and set it to 'online' it will open all of your accounts to the online status as well
<yofel> sure, but it's useless for me if it doesn't work the other way around
<Linkmaster> I think it was designed to have the widget remain on the systray, and you go offline/online from there as needed
<debfx> ScottK: the patch has been in the BTS for a long time
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  It might be worth an email.  Thanks for checking.
<yofel> ScottK: any idea when pykde4 will be fixed btw.?
<ScottK> yofel: What's wrong with it?
<yofel> bug 819291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819291 in pykde4 (Ubuntu) "PyKDE4 imports broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819291
<ScottK> I'll look.
 * Quintasan wishes pbuilder would use -j12 instead of -j1
<yofel> not sure what's up, yesterday even dpkg-buildpackage used -j1 even if called with -j2
<yofel> on a *local* build
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> I mean, I would have been already done with gles
<Quintasan> FFS
<yofel> note: that was on i386
<Quintasan> Same on amd64 here
<yofel> hm, oxygen-transparent builds with -j1 on my thinkpad too :(
<yofel> but make -j4 works fine *-.-
<yofel> who broke dpkg
<yofel> hm, no recent change :/
<debfx> yofel: do you pass --parallel to dh?
<yofel> debfx: no, I realized that 10s ago :P
<debfx> ^^
<yofel> I wonder why kde-workspace wouldn't work though
<Quintasan> debfx: You have to modify rules now to do this? -_-
<Quintasan> like dh @ --parallel?
<debfx> Quintasan: yes
<yofel> didn't think about it because we set --parallel implicitely in neon
<Quintasan> Magic
<Quintasan> Pray that it works!
<debfx> I can't reproduce that pykde4 bug, "from PyKDE4 import kdecore" works fine here
<Quintasan> hmmm
<yofel> debfx: just installing updates here, will try again in a few mins
<shadeslayer> works fine for me too on oneiric
<shadeslayer> yofel: kstars is in ninjas
<ScottK> Now that dh_python2 updates are done for python-qt4/sip4/qscintilla2 there's a bit of update that needs doing.
<ScottK> I'll be uploading pykde4 here in a bit.
<ScottK> (I'll check it works for me too first)
<Quintasan> /home/quintasan/Sauce/pbuilder/natty-amd64/result/LOL/debian/tmp-kwin-gles
<Quintasan> FFFF
<yofel> LOL?
<Quintasan> When I build with
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> can't copypaste without kwin
<Quintasan> :S
<ScottK> pykde4 works fins here too.
<Quintasan> dh_auto_install -Bdebian/build-kwin-gles --destdir=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp-kwin-gles
<Quintasan> What should I put in .install to get it installed to the right directory?
<Quintasan> Currently I have debian/tmp-kwin-gles/usr/bin/kwin for example
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: wouldn't CURDIR be something like obj*
<shadeslayer> where the building actually took place .... or does the dh script go back to the source dir?
<Quintasan> I'm calling dh_auto_configure and dh_auto_build with -Bdebian/build-kwin-gles
<yofel> ScottK, debfx: true, after updates (quite a few packages) pykde works again, I'll tell the reporter to install updates
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> So it should build stuff in debian/build-kwin-gles and copy stuff to debian/tmp-kwin-gles
<Quintasan> That's how Quassel does it and I tried basing on it
<Quintasan> also, about parallel
<Quintasan> debfx: kde-workspace has dh = --with=python-support at top of rules
<Quintasan> should I make it dh = --with=python-support --parallel?
<yofel> did anyone try to package prison yet?
<Quintasan> >prison
<Quintasan> What's that?
<debfx> Quintasan: dhmk should add --parallel automatically
<muntiKubu> how about  amarok 2.4.3?
<yofel> QR code lib for KDE 
<Quintasan> kde-workspace uses include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Quintasan> debfx: ^ if that sets --parallel too then something is broken in pbuilder
<yofel> it does
<yofel> # KDE packages are parallel safe. Add --parallel to dh_auto_% commands
<yofel> $(call set_command_options,dh_auto_%, += --parallel)
<Quintasan> then pbuilder is kapput
<yofel> not for me
<yofel> how are you running it?
<Quintasan> running what?
<yofel> pbuilder
<Quintasan> sudo DIST=natty pbuilder build <dsc file>
<yofel> try sudo -E
<Quintasan> k
 * Quintasan goes fixing install files with "try or die" method since noone has any ideas
<debfx> muntiKubu: I'll upload it shortly
<muntiKubu> thankx debfx
<Quintasan> I wonder if -E fixes it
<Quintasan> /usr/bin/make -f debian/rules override_dh_auto_build DH_INTERNAL_OVERRIDE="dh_auto_build"  
<Quintasan> make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/kde-workspace-4.7.0'
<Quintasan> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<Quintasan> dh_auto_build
<Quintasan>         cd obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<Quintasan>         make -j1
<Quintasan> oh u pbuilder
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<yofel> bah
<yofel> *I* don't get that error though
<Quintasan> the begginin of the build says it uses dpkg-buildpackage with -12 tho
<Quintasan> -j12
<ScottK> debfx: Did you see amarok 2.4.3 is in Debian already?
<debfx> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> grrrrrr
<Quintasan> I: Running cd tmp/buildd/*/ && dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc  -j20 -rfakeroot
<Quintasan> and then jobserver magic
<Quintasan> It's a good day to have a powerful machine and not be able to use it
<debfx> Quintasan: I have these lines in my .pbuilderrc: http://paste.kde.org/104659/
<yofel> the manual doesn't tell much either :/ http://www.gnu.org/s/hello/manual/make/Error-Messages.html (bottom)
 * Quintasan tries debfx's magic
<Quintasan> nothing
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> god damn it
<Quintasan> stupid pbuilder
<davmor2> Quintasan: what you need of course is Harry Potters Magic far more effective :)
<ScottK> debfx: Any thoughts on digikam 2.0 for Alpha 3?  It's in New for Debian, so the packaging is available.
<ScottK> yofel: smoke-dev-tools is promoted.  Should be in the archive in Main in ~50 minutes.
<yofel> :)
<debfx> ScottK: are you sure it's in new?
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<debfx> looks like it has been automatically rejected: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-extras/2011-July/014619.html
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  That's right.
<ScottK> In any case there's a start of a package theree.
<ScottK> Anyone can work on digikam 2.0?
<Quintasan> omg
<Quintasan> what a nasty way to install stuff
<ScottK> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/76417261/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.smokekde_4%3A4.7.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> I guess that's just waiting for smokeqt to build.
<yofel> I would agree
<ScottK> kubuntu-meta updated.
<ScottK> I think the next i386 will ~fit.
<Quintasan> yofel: http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2008/11/16/for-a-parallel-world-case-study-n-4-jobserver-unavailable
<yofel> and did that help?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN IT WHY IT DOESNT WORK
<Quintasan> it used to work for unknown period of time and it stopped
<Quintasan> yofel: is the -j switch working for you?
<yofel> it is
<yofel> you're the only one it's broken for
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> yofel: copypaste you pbuilderrc
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/104713/
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/104719 <- mine
<ScottK> yofel: Where is perlqt-dev supposed to come from?
<Quintasan> Oh wait, maybe ccache doesnt work with -j's?
<yofel> I'm using ccache
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> ScottK: created by perlqt and used by perlkde
<ScottK> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/2652328
<bambee> <Quintasan> stupid pbuilder   <--- +1  :D
<ScottK> Also apparently used by perlqt.
<ScottK> Which will be a bit tough.
<yofel> uh...
<Quintasan> yofel: Lines 64-65, what they do?
<yofel> ScottK: that's not in bzr... no idea when I added that
 * Quintasan restarts desktop praying kwin works
<yofel> maybe I mistook it for perlkde since I was working on both in parallel
<ScottK> yofel: Please fix and upload.
<yofel> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> Dohohoho
<Quintasan> kwin: relocation error: /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_kwin.so: symbol _ZN4KWin18eglDestroyImageKHRE, version ABI_1_2 not defined in file libkwineffects.so.1abi2 with link time reference
<Quintasan> Yay breakage
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: ping
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> I think we've got a problem with gles ^^
<Quintasan> brb going mobile
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: does your libkwineffects.so.1abi2 link egl?
<ScottK> smokeqt binaries accepted.
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ progress.
<yofel> yay :)
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: for some reason it doesnt
<Quintasan> or I do not know the name of the library
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: 
<mgraesslin>         libGLESv2.so.2 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLESv2.so.2 (0x00007f535d054000)
<mgraesslin>         libEGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL.so.1 (0x00007f535ce43000)
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> it doesnt
<mgraesslin> basically you have to build also a gles libkwineffects package
<mgraesslin> and also the effects need to be build against gles
<Quintasan> I double build whole kde-workspace
<Quintasan> with the KWIN_BUILD_WITH_OPENGLES option
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<Quintasan> the buildlog says > Compiling KWin for mobile
<mgraesslin> and did you reinstall all packages?
<Quintasan> i did
<Quintasan> kwin binary links against libEGL and libGLESv2
<yofel> Quintasan: and libkwineeffects?
<yofel> *libkwineffects
<Quintasan> it doesnt
<yofel> see, problem
<Quintasan> /USR/LIB/LIBKWINEFFECTS.SO.1ABI2
<Quintasan> grrr
<Quintasan> If only I could get  the -j's to work
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What are we waiting for before kstars can be uploaded?
<yofel> ScottK: perlqt fixed in ninjas, someone with universe rights needs to upload it once smokeqt is published
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> debfx: Can you upload perlqt (so I can put it through New)?
 * Quintasan blames pbuilder-dist
<Quintasan> still the fxgfiopdfh jobserver
 * Quintasan copypastes yofels magic
<yofel> Quintasan: forgot about your question: lines 64-65 rename the basetzg
<yofel> *basetgz
<Quintasan> When they do that?
<yofel> when I use sudo -E ninja=1 pbuidler ...
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> I just added "ninjas" to possible releases list
<Quintasan> so I can DIST=ninja
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> well, I need to be able to use 'DIST=o ninja=1' and 'DIST=n ninja=1' that's why it's seperate
<Quintasan> yofel: ls /var/cache/pbuilder output pls
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH
 * Quintasan smashes his fist into his computer
<Quintasan> Y U DO NOT WORK
<Quintasan> yofel: use libeatmydata
<Quintasan> makes deployment faster
<yofel> Quintasan: I use tmpfs, makes no difference to me :P
<Quintasan> oh
 * Quintasan buys more ramz tomorrow so he will use tmpfs too
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/104791
<Quintasan> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<yofel> . . .
 * Quintasan removes whole /home/quintasan/Sauce/pbuilder
<Quintasan> yofel: /usr/share/pbuilder/pbuilderrc contains interesting entries
<Quintasan> like PBUILDERROOTCMD="sudo -E"
<yofel> those shouldn't be different for me
<yofel> right, which is correct
 * Quintasan recreates everything
<Quintasan> yofel: Do I have to do sudo -E DIST=o ninjas=1 pbuilder create?
<yofel> yes
<ScottK> What was the result of the kdepim testing?
<ScottK> I see it's gone from ninjas, but not uploaded.
<yofel> it's in experimental, and on the feedback page one person actually gave feedback on kdepim. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KdePIM4.7Feedback 
<yofel> I've seen people have problems though on irc the last few days
<yofel> esp. when using the akonadi migration
<yofel> if you setup things fresh it works ~fine
<sheytan> DON'T SWITCH TO MUON!!! :D
<ScottK> Too late.
<sheytan> The new KPK aka Apper is amazing :D
<yofel> sorry, I've seen too many kpk related issues recently, esp. with the natty 4.7 backports
<yofel> I'll be happy it's gone
<sheytan> not really :)
<sheytan> i hope i can install it later :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: If kdepim is working for new installs, but has some upgrading issues, perhaps it's time to get it into the archive for wider testing.
<ScottK> steveire: Is there someone from kdepim upstream that can help us with getting 4.4 -> 4.7 upgrade issues sorted for users?
 * ScottK will be back later.
<yofel> I've seen people have scaling issues too, and I have as well. LIke kmail letting me wait ~5 minutes before showing me my LKML folder after not opening ~3 days !
<ScottK> How long does that take with maildir?
<ScottK> (i.e. 4.4)
<yofel> it sits there showing me an empty mail folder with a nice busy logo and mysqld uses ~30% CPU
<ScottK> Bug filed upstream?
<yofel> ScottK: no idea, wasn't subscribed to it back then
<ScottK> K.
<yofel> thunderbird takes ~20s
<ScottK> Not slower than Thunderbird seems like a very minimal goal to aim for.
<yofel> I filed some upstream, IIRC one is unanswered, one WFM and one marked as dup
<ScottK> Maybe steveire will have some wisdom for us.
 * yofel tries that WFM bug with a fresh setup
<apachelogger> ScottK: If no major data eating is going on, definitely.
<yofel> I don't think so, even though one person had problems getting his acc. configured after the migration assistant crashed
<ScottK> yofel, debfx, Quintasan: ^^^ what do you think?
<yofel> kmail didn't eat any of my mails at least
<yofel> if anything I have some issues using it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds reasonable to upload.  I need to go run some errands.  Maybe you can upload it so I can shepherd it through New if needed.
<Quintasan> I'm for it, we can't really test everything and having more users complaining to upstream should set them straight
 * ScottK really away now
<yofel> +1 for Quintasan
<apachelogger> Quintasan: could you uploaed kdepim please
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No, I'm busy right now
 * apachelogger has kaput mind from YV12 painting
<yofel> apachelogger: I can try to, there's no source change after all I think
<Quintasan> If this doesnt with WRT -j's then I'm done for
<yofel> I'll setup an acc. on my server that you can use later
<debfx> ScottK: perlqt has missing build-dependencies
<yofel> also has more bandwidth
<Quintasan> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<Quintasan> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<Quintasan> DIE IN A FIRE PBUILDER
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> with a FRESH account setup
<yofel> kmail is actually pretty usable
<Quintasan> -- DebianABIManager: unable to find CMake target 'kwineffectsgles' for package 'libkwineffectsgles1abi2'. Please set X-CMake-Target
<Quintasan> huh
<yofel> maybe the mysql DB layout in my old setup is crap
 * debfx doesn't really have an opinion about kde pim, have never used it myself
<yofel> can someone with an imap acc. please try to reproduce bug 277912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277912 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 8.10 beta will not boot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277912
<sheytan> did i mention i hate launchpad?
<yofel> er
<yofel> kde bug 277912
<ubottu> KDE bug 277912 in general "Can't use my IMAP account's trash folder " [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277912
<sheytan> how do i get the takeoff package from here guys: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+related-software
<yofel> I reported that but only get WFM from everyone
<yofel> and it DOESN'T work for me
<yofel> or I'm doing it wrong
<yofel> sheytan: click on 'Varie' and you get to the PPA
<Quintasan> -- DebianABIManager: unable to find CMake target 'libkwineffects1' for package 'libkwineffectsgles1abi2'. Please set X-CMake-Target
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> Now this is totally magic
<yofel> that's explained in the readme...
<yofel> need to read it agian
<Quintasan> oh sup X-CMake-Target: libkwineffects1
<Quintasan> doesnt work
<yofel> Quintasan: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/cmake/README.DebianABIManager
<yofel> Quintasan: kwineffectslib maybe?
<Quintasan> yofel: AAAH
<Quintasan> CMake Target
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> I bet it's named totally different
<yofel> yeah
<Quintasan> Doesnt work
<yofel> bah, then read the cmake stuff
<yofel> Quintasan: kwineffects?
<Quintasan> kwineffects
<yofel> cmake has set_target_properties(kwineffects ... so I would try that
<Quintasan> werks
<yofel> :)
<Quintasan> still no jobserver
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you try that specifically with kde-workspace?
<Quintasan> maybe the cmake magic is indeed broken
<Quintasan> /usr/bin/ld: duplicate version tag `ABI_1abi2_2'
<Quintasan> the hell
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> They can't have the same abi name? ._.
<Quintasan> So useless
<Quintasan> ehh
<Quintasan> This ABIManager was really neccessary?
<yofel> oh fun
<yofel> kwin does seem borked
<yofel> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<Quintasan> brr
<yofel> even funnier
<yofel> it still builds with -j4 here ^^
<yofel> from top:
<yofel> 21736 1234      20   0  138m  93m 8792 R   40  1.6   0:01.70 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5.2/cc1plus -quiet -I. -I../../../../libs/kephal/service -I../../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../../kdm -
<yofel> 21904 1234      20   0 98.7m  52m 5164 R   33  0.9   0:00.44 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5.2/cc1plus -quiet -I. -I../../../libs/kworkspace -I../../.. -I../.. -I../../../kdm -I../../../libs -
<yofel> 21730 1234      20   0  136m  91m 8792 R   32  1.5   0:01.60 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5.2/cc1plus -quiet -I. -I../../../../libs/kephal/service -I../../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../../kdm -
<yofel> 21945 1234      20   0 86336  38m 5144 R   27  0.6   0:00.28 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5.2/cc1plus -quiet -I. -I../../../libs/plasmaclock -I../../.. -I../.. -I../../../kdm -I../../../libs 
<Quintasan_> ...
<yofel_> t-com - please add customer ipv6 support ;;
<yofel> now this is nice memory usage
<yofel>  2777 yofel     20   0 1413m 835m  21m S    0 14.0   1:42.88 /usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder --identifier akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder               
<yofel> WTF?
 * yofel looks at kdepim
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 170 * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> happy testing...
<ScottK> debfx: Please sort it with yofel.  I'm still away.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 73 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> debfx: that was smokeqt I guess, builds fine now here
<ScottK> smokekde retried, so it's building now.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-02
<ScottK> perlqt built in ninjas
<ScottK> claydoh: Can haz release notes for Alpha 3 by Wed?
<ScottK> kdepim binaries accepted.
<ScottK> perlkde built too.
<ScottK> It'd be good if someone could upload perlqt and perlkde.
<claydoh> ScottK: yes, I will do them tomorrow, any highlights (other than 4.7) ? I am a little out of the loop I think
<ScottK> claydoh: The big news is KDEpim 4.7.0.  It's our first update to the new KDEpim.
<ScottK> But yes, 4.7.0.
<claydoh> kdepim 
<claydoh> ahh
<ScottK> Others will know stuff too.
<claydoh> kdepim has been, well, fun
<ScottK> New amarok.
<ScottK> Not sure what's in it.
<claydoh> gpodder mygpo support 
<claydoh> iirc
<Tm_T> and revolutionary new ... bug fixes
<rww> does kubuntu-backports get updates to fix odd bugginess, or is e.g. 4.7 pushed out the door and that's it?
<rww> (don't have something specific in mind, just curious about the workflow)
<Tm_T> rww: unless it's something that needs quick fix, it'll wait monthly bugfix release from upstream
<rww> k
<Tm_T> atleast AFAIK that's how it goes
<bambee> morning
<markey> hey folks
<markey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<markey>  kdelibs5-plugins : Breaks: kdevelop (< 4:4.2) but 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<markey> I'm not even using KDevelop
<markey> how to fix this?
<markey> I'd love to nuke KDevelop into orbit
<markey> apt-get remove kdevelop ?
<felimwhiteley> ugh 4.7 ppa is either broken or there's some dolphin regressions :( takes about 3mins to open Dolphin up.. anyone else getting that?
<felimwhiteley> both via quicklaunch and krunner and from the menu..
<felimwhiteley> hmm seems to be Soprano errors.. open bug? Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"
<debfx> ScottK, yofel: perlqt and perlkde are in new
<yofel> rww: right, the bugfixes get in with kde point releases, but if you think there's something that needs fixing file a bug against the PPA
<yofel> markey: try to purge it, maybe that'll help
<yofel> felimwhiteley: I haven't gotten any such errors on my system yet...
<felimwhiteley> yofel: hmm weird I don't know why.. I've seen this where people had virtuo-t using high CPU or nepomuk crashed but it is fine for me..
<yofel> felimwhiteley: feel free to file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ - maybe someone else can take a look later
<felimwhiteley> ok will do
<felimwhiteley> is there a way to double check nepomuk etc is running? Bar it saying it is inside the System Settings tool
<felimwhiteley> or bar the virtuoso process running
<felimwhiteley> get another error too Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"
<felimwhiteley> I'll stick it all in a bug report
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Did you upload phonon vlc yet?
<felimwhiteley> I've added that in as https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/819720
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 819720 in Kubuntu PPA "Dolphin Takes Long Time To Load Soprano/Dbus errors" [Undecided,New]
<felimwhiteley> what he said ^
<steveire> ScottK: I hope to be able to test out the packages of kdepim soon, yep
<steveire> Should I test on 11.10?
<yofel> steveire: yes please, the natty packages will probably stay in experimental so oneiric has priority
<ScottK> steveire: It's in the archive for Oneiric, so we really need that tested.
 * yofel goes packaging prison
<yofel> aaaaargh
<yofel> prison is missing COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS
<ScottK> Did anyone here retry kmail on armel?
<ScottK> debfx: Can you sponsor perlqt and perlkde today?
<ScottK> Oh, wait.  Nevermind
<ScottK> perlqt source accepted.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: actually i'm waiting for someone to upload kstars
<shadeslayer> from ninjas
<ScottK> Can't be me though, I need to put it through New.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger yofel: ^
<yofel> IIRC that'll be source new material, so I don't think I can upload that
<yofel> bbiab, can someone review this in the meanwhile? It's been a while since I packaged something from scratch:
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/prison] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (14 files in 4 dirs) Initial release
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone here uses basket?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you sync http://packages.debian.org/sid/libalure-dev ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kstars	(4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED
<Quintasan> Y U NO 4.7.0?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: check ninjas
<Quintasan> bump bzr?
<shadeslayer> oh, right, forgot to bump bzr
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pushed
<CIA-52> [kstars] Michal Zajac * 4 * debian/changelog Releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> Quintasan: mind taking a look at prison?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) fix licensing of examples/ruboids
<yofel> Quintasan: and re-upload qtruby please?
<_Groo_> stupid question
<_Groo_> im trying to compile a app with debug symbols
<yofel> compile or package?
<_Groo_> so i did a dh_auto_configure -- -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug
<_Groo_> isnt that enough to pick up from drkonki
<yofel> package :)
<_Groo_> yofel: compile and package
<yofel> _Groo_: you _did_ override dh_strip, did you?
<_Groo_> override_dh_auto_configure:         dh_auto_configure -- -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug
<yofel> I'm talking about strip, not auto_configure
<_Groo_> yofel: can you paste me a complete set? :P
<yofel> well, just read the manpage.... if you have a debug package it would look like this for example:
<yofel> override_dh_strip:
<yofel>         dh_strip --dbg-package=libprison-dbg
<_Groo_> no no, its a quick test, i just want the default package to have symbols
<_Groo_> ah ok
<_Groo_> gotcha
<_Groo_> tks
<yofel> _Groo_: then just leave my second line away and use an empty override
<Quintasan> or install pkg-create-dbgsym
<yofel> so that dh_strip is never run
<yofel> or that
 * yofel didn't think of that one..
<_Groo_> so just add override_dh_strip:  without anything to buyild in current package?
<yofel> right
<_Groo_> k testing, tks yofel
<Quintasan> persia told me about that one, it's neat stuff if you don't want to override half of the package just to get some dbg magic
<_Groo_> basket is broken in 4.7 and im helping a basket dev to fix it
<Quintasan> yofel: I can look at prison
<_Groo_> gonna send a new one to ya guys when im done
<Quintasan> gimmie branch pls
<yofel> Quintasan: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/prison
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did not since you told me not to (yet)
<yofel> p-vlc is in debian now though
<_Groo_> ahh nice trick # Skipping dh_strip - empty override
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you sync http://packages.debian.org/sid/libalure-dev and phonon-backend-vlc?
 * Quintasan thinks he asked but didn't get an answer or doesnt remember
<_Groo_> its not stripping now.. why the stupid package doesnt show debug symbols :P
<_Groo_> yofel: can you take a look at the rules file pls? http://paste.ubuntu.com/657383/
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you try contacting upstream about the license?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually package has a bug ... vlc is a requirement not a recommendation
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in Debian too?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I reckon without vlc installed videowidget wont work
<Quintasan> If it uses vlc then no way :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What is the "supported" backend for Phonon anyways?
<apachelogger> gstreamer and vlc
<Quintasan> Neat.
<yofel> Quintasan: what license?
<Quintasan> BSD magic for CMake magic
<Quintasan> I see a patch there to add the missing license
<yofel> ah, svuorela committed that a few hours ago
<yofel> he's upstream :P
<Quintasan> Good.
<yofel> _Groo_: --with quilt is a bit overkill if you use 3.0 (quilt)
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> or do you use native?
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i know, it was just a quick copy/paste
<_Groo_> yofel: anyway i did the proper way, added to control, etc :P
 * Quintasan can never get quilt vs native right
<yofel> you wanted comments, otherwise fine IMO 
<Quintasan> yofel: prison built with -j12 here
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> uh, does that even have 12 jobs it can spawn? ^^
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<Quintasan> sudo -E ARCH=i386 DIST=o ninja=1 pbuilder create
<Quintasan> what a nice command
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> ScottK: kstars is in New somehow
<_Groo_> yofel: let me get this straight. when i build a dbg package it gets my package.install and remakes it but with build symbols.. so i just need to declare the files in package.install and thats it?
<yofel> Quintasan: it's the first upload, that's why
<Quintasan> I see
<yofel> _Groo_: er, not really, if you have a dbg package it'll put the debugging symbols of all binary files that are built into that
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Usually dh_strip is called which strips debug information form libraries and discards them or puts them into separate package if you tell it to do so
<_Groo_> yeah
<_Groo_> this is my rules
<Quintasan> If you override it with no command then it won't get called and therefore won't strip debug info from files
<yofel> EXCEPT if you are Quintasan and try to build Qt in neon :P
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657393/
<_Groo_> this is my control
<Quintasan> Yeah, that too
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657394/
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Why do you have them commented?
<_Groo_> this is my basket.install
<_Groo_> i still need to put debug=full? when i have declared a -dbg in control?
<yofel> _Groo_: a) why are the overrides commented out b) if you have a -dbg package don't use an empty override
<yofel> use dh_strip --dbg-package=basket-dbg
<Quintasan> _Groo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657395/
<Quintasan> That's how would I do it
<Quintasan> with the debian/control that is
<_Groo_> Quintasan: and i still need to declare it in control, right?
<Quintasan> basket-dbg package? yes
<Quintasan> yofel: I though I would catch you on some symbols on i386 in prison but that didn't happen ^_^
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for yofel
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to yofel.
 * Quintasan hands the Might Stick of apachelogger Poking to yofel
<Quintasan> yofel: Since you are  -dev now you can have one
<Quintasan> :D
 * apachelogger is doing preps for DS
<_Groo_> k it worked now, cookies to everyone :) but, if i declare a -dbg isnt dpkg smart enough to know what it is? or i always need to explictly say which files are there?
<Quintasan> yofel: See, it works
<apachelogger> SO LEAVE ME ALONE *fist waving etc.etc.*
<Quintasan> _Groo_: You need to tell debuild that there is a package which contains debug symbols if you want to strip them to separate package
<Quintasan> and dpkg somehow has to know what to pull when installing dbg stuff, doesnt it?
<_Groo_> k
<_Groo_> noted
<_Groo_> still... drkonki still doesnt generated meaningfull stuff
<apachelogger> what great awesomness have we done that went upstream?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: kdebugdialog
<Quintasan> _Groo_: enable all
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did neon
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> more upstreamy
<_Groo_> Quintasan: basket is marked in kdebugdialog
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i need to enable all of it? :P
<Quintasan> I would if I were hoping to get any sensible debug
<Quintasan> s/get/do
<Quintasan> s/get/do/
<kubotu> Quintasan meant: "s/do/do"
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> yofel: prison uploadan
<_Groo_> Quintasan: nope, same thing
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i need to add the debugfull? 
<Quintasan> dpgk -X basket-dbg.deb /path/to/where/it/should/extract and see what's inside
<Quintasan> _Groo_: hmm, try adding that to override_dh_auto_configure
<Quintasan> Might work
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we have to have prison now? I'd like someone else review it as well
 * _Groo_ raises hand! whats prison?
 * Quintasan goes playing games
<Quintasan> _Groo_: QRCode generation library
<Quintasan> yofel: hmm, you just had to remind me of Qt, didn't you?
 * Quintasan still blames LP for that
<_Groo_> i have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/657406/ inside -dbg and installed along normal basket... and yet it doesnt generate symbols
<Quintasan> Hrm, no idea
 * yofel tries
<yofel> thanks for the stick btw. :D
<claydoh> Ok folks, whats new in Kubuntu for the next alpha, outside of KDE 4.7 and amarok? anything you want highlighted?
<claydoh> kdepim as well
<yofel> Quintasan: well, it's needed for qrcode stuff in KDE, but as long as we get it in before FF it's fine
<_Groo_> stupid question
<_Groo_> when i activate all in kdebugdialog
<_Groo_> its only used by drkonki?
<_Groo_> or every single app in there is gonna start pew pewing debug symbols?
<yofel> _Groo_: curious, can I see the trace?
<yofel> and wait
<yofel> kdebugdialog is about stderr output, isn't it?
<_Groo_> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657408/
<yofel> _Groo_: erm
<yofel> the *basket* symbols are all there
<yofel> you're missing some dbus debug lib
<_Groo_> drkonki still stays The packages containing debug information for the following application and libraries are missing:  /usr/bin/basket
<_Groo_> well at least i was able to do the package correctly :P
<yofel> _Groo_: well, it looked for basket-dbg in the archive I guess
<yofel> anyway
<yofel> is libdbus-1-3-dbgsym installed?
<_Groo_> yofel: nope
<yofel> go install
<_Groo_> yofel: theres none
<_Groo_> root@hydra:/home/groo# apt-cache search libdbus-1-3 dbus - simple interprocess messaging system libdbus-1-3 - simple interprocess messaging system
<_Groo_> no dbg
<yofel> _Groo_: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<_Groo_> yofel: i read it..
<_Groo_> yofel: my fight was with dbg packages
<yofel> ok, so you enabled the dbgsym repository?
<_Groo_> yofel: i learned it now :)
<danimo> what is the naming convention for software that has no version number but is generated from a snapshot?
<danimo> (for deb packages)
 * danimo read foo-snapshot_YYYYMMDD, but dh_make doesn't like that
<_Groo_> danimo: we usually call it phonon releases
 * _Groo_ ducks and hides
<yofel> lol
<danimo> _Groo_: haha!
<_Groo_> i lose a friend but i win a joke D:
<_Groo_> try name~git20011122~ubuntu1~ppa1
<yofel> danimo: no version number at all
<yofel> ?
<_Groo_> danimo: use date
<danimo> yofel: indeed, it's a project that has never ever been released
<_Groo_> like
<danimo> (google breakpad)
<_Groo_> 0.7.57+git20110802-1~natty~padoka0
<danimo> it only exists as trunk svn project
<yofel> date I think too
<_Groo_> from rekonq for ex
<yofel> or use date and svn rev, like DATE+rREV
<_Groo_> put 0.1 then
<_Groo_> cant miss with 0.1
<yofel> or rather ~
<_Groo_> 0.1~date+rrev
<yofel> ia32libs for example is date only
<yofel> !info ia32libs
<ubottu> Package ia32libs does not exist in natty
<yofel> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in natty
<yofel> yeah, right
<yofel> 20090808ubuntu13
<danimo> so if the source dir should be called google-breakpad_20110802 ?
<yofel> no, google-breakpad-20110802
<_Groo_> can someone hack freenode and delete what i said above, so apachelogger doesnt hunt me down and kill me?
<yofel> the source will be google-breakpad_20110802.orig.tar.xz
<danimo> wonderful :)
<danimo> works now
<_Groo_> :)
<danimo> thanks guys
<claydoh> _Groo_: you would also have to track down everyone in here and bribe them to clear their history 
 * claydoh stands with his hand out.... :D
<_Groo_> claydoh: yeah i know ;)
<_Groo_> im lazy, ill just let him kill me
<_Groo_> dont like to run
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'll have a look.
<danimo> interesting, there seems to be no documentation on how to pass "-jX" to debuild
<yofel> that's handled by dpkg-buildpackage, so read that manpage. debuild just passes it through
<yofel> debuild -j8 would actually be correct
<ScottK> kstars source accepted.
<sheytan_> apachelogger ping
<apachelogger> sheytan_: yuz?
<sheytan_> apachelogger i have a nice idea, just give me a minute
<apachelogger> sheytan_: roger
<_Groo_> ok, a basked developer fixed the crash
<_Groo_> should i send a  package to you guys to put in backports? or?
<yofel> how severe is the crash?
<_Groo_> yofel: open basket, see it crash
 * yofel tries
<_Groo_> yofel: their implementation of KUrls is broken
<_Groo_> if you open a empty basket it works
<_Groo_> put a url in there... bang
<_Groo_> yofel: you can get the temporary fix in https://git.gitorious.org/~robertm/basket/robertm-basket.git
<_Groo_> yofel: ive been testing and send bug reports for hours... took 15 builds :P
<_Groo_> but its working now :)
<_Groo_> now i need to bug the fancy tasks devel
<_Groo_> already sent email.. need to hunt him down in IRC
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, more detailed please. I opened basket, put an url in the general tab, nothing crashed
<_Groo_> ok
<_Groo_> backup your basketrc (you are in 4.7 correct?), and your .kde/share/apps/basket
<_Groo_> let him make the default demonstration baskets
<_Groo_> open the second sub folder from the top down
<_Groo_> it will crash
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks, what about alure?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Needed by gluon
<yofel> Quintasan: uploaded ruby?
<Quintasan> yofel: ?
<Quintasan> Not that I know anything about that
<yofel> Quintasan: qtruby needs re-upload
<yofel> I did ping you..
<ScottK> Quintasan: Is it in New?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks
<Quintasan> yofel: uploading
<yofel> thanks
<Quintasan> yofel: qtruby (4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1)?
<yofel> Quintasan: the one from bzr
<Quintasan> it's that
<Quintasan> qtruby (4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1)
<yofel> still named ubuntu1 since it wsa rejected
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> Can ScottK guide it through New?
<_Groo_> gonna go home, seeya all tomorrow
<_Groo_> yofel: did it crash?
<yofel> sure, once it's up again
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  Once it's uploaded.
<yofel> _Groo_: haven't gotten it to crash yet
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploaded.
<_Groo_> yofel: well the developer did reproduce the crashes
<_Groo_> in the git i sent you its the fix
<_Groo_> yofel: di you reseted it like i said?
<yofel> well, it's the first time I ever used it
<_Groo_> yofel: its a killer app for me :)
<_Groo_> anyway seeya all tomorrow
<apachelogger> sheytan_: that is more than a minute now :P also please join #phonon
<sheytan_> apachelogger already finished
<claydoh> apachelogger: anything you feel needs highlighting for the release notes for alpha3?
<apachelogger> My gigantic phonon.
<apachelogger> claydoh: I am not in touch with development of the past couple of weeks.
<Mamarok> any ETA for Amarok 2.4.3?
<claydoh> apachelogger: just trolling for items, Scott K already listed a couple
<claydoh> and no one else seems to have anything to add
<claydoh> Mamarok: in oneiric now
<Mamarok> nice :) What about Natty?
 * yofel tries to build amarok on natty
<yofel> debfx: why aren't the dbus interfaces for amarok installed again?
<claydoh> heh wiki.kubuntu.org goes down just when I log in, go figure
<Daskreech> What's the term for a button that has been pushed in?
<Daskreech> activated?
<Daskreech> sunken?
<ScottK> clicked?
<LaserJock> so I found that when running pidgin on 4.7 (natty) that if I start pidgin as a part of the session I get old GNOME notifications + KDE notifications  but if I start pidgin afterward I get only KDE's notifications
<LaserJock> is that worth filing a bug and where would I do that?
<Daskreech> clicked I guess
<Daskreech> Pressed
<Daskreech> clicked works but I just want to describe it being down
<Daskreech> clicked state
<ScottK> LaserJock: Probably pidgin getting started before plasma.
<LaserJock> is there a way to order that? I was just using the "restore session" thing
<ScottK> No, it's a bug.
<ScottK> kstars binaries accepted.
<ScottK> qtruby too
<claydoh> ScottK: any known issues for a3? I am not seeing any here :)
<micahg> there should be a conflict on the KDE notification engine and the GNOME one
<ScottK> micahg: No.  They should be co-installable, but only one should be running.
<ScottK> claydoh: People need to be careful about kdepim issues for upgrades.
<micahg> ScottK: no, every other thing that provides notification-daemon conflicts/provides
<ScottK> So how does one have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop co-installed?
<claydoh> ScottK: agreed
<micahg> ScottK: technically, I agree with you, but they should all behave the same way
<micahg> ScottK: until recently, kubuntu hasn't provided a notification-daemon at a package level :), xubuntu/ubuntu co-installability ended in natty
<LaserJock> ScottK: sorry for being so dense, but what package would I file a bug against?
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'm guessing kde-workspace, but it's better to file it upstream.
<LaserJock> that really stinks that *buntu become not con-installable :(
<LaserJock> co-installable
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-03
<LaserJock> ScottK: that's fine, I can file it upstream. I just wasn't sure what the proper place was so I thought I'd ask :-)
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> micahg: Technically what's going on is an abuse of conflicts.  That's not what it's for.
<LaserJock> well, it's kind of a bummer that KDE has the ability to display the notifications from GNOME apps but then I shouldn't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<micahg> ScottK: maybe a thread on debian-devel would be worthwhile?
<micahg> I don't know enough about the notification daemon to say one way of the other
<ScottK> micahg: Look at Debian Policy.  It's pretty clear about conflicts.
<claydoh> ScottK: is kdepim testing in oneiric, or is there a chance 11.10 will revert to the old version? trying to figure out the wording
<claydoh> I assume it is going to be by default at this point
<ScottK> It is.
<claydoh> kk
<ScottK> It would take a pretty massive disaster to cause a revert.
<ScottK> I'm not even sure how we'd do it.
<claydoh> its not too bad, overall but I expect user hiccups
 * claydoh needs to test it on his old laptop to see how much akonadi slows it down :)
<claydoh> i am not seeing too many issues with upgraders in kububtuforums or kde forums, tho there are some
<micahg> ScottK: I think that some consider the notification-daemon something that can only have one at a time installed which you're suggesting is wrong
<micahg> I think the question is whether or not it falls into that category
<ScottK> "Can only have one installed" generally means either filename conflicts or things like MTAs that sieze port25.
<ScottK> If the Gnome/Ubuntu thing would only run when it's native workspace is running, problem solved.
<micahg> true, but that's not the case ATM
<ScottK> Alpha 3 ISOs up for testing.
<ScottK> Right, but that's the bug, not the lack of conflicts.
<micahg> the daemons would need to be fixed to only run in their own env unless their the only one
<micahg> the second one should be they're
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure the KDE one only runs in plasma.
<micahg> well, the gnome one runs everywhere
<ScottK> Sounds like standard Gnome is the OS, so we don't have to care about anything else.
<ScottK> cf recent discussions about systemsettings.
<micahg> this comes from Debian, it's not Ubuntu specific AFAIK
<ScottK> If it's libnotify, then it's Gnome.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you going to the desktop summit?
<claydoh> ScottK:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<ScottK> claydoh: Thanks.
<claydoh> 	 can add more tomorrow, but it will be later
<Daskreech> micahg: You can't install multiple -desktop packages anymore ?
<claydoh> I am lucky to even have a partial day off this week :(
<micahg> Daskreech: not ubuntu/xubuntu at least
<claydoh> feeding hungry shoppers during back-to-school sales makes christmas shopping crowds feel small
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Alpha 3 candidate testing: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yofel
<Daskreech> micahg: on what basis?
<micahg> bug 737324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737324 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) "xubuntu-desktop conflicted with ubuntu-desktop in natty" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737324
 * Daskreech snorts
 * micahg used to do it all the time, but there's bad interactions now unfortunately, even xubuntu+unity doesn't behave properly
<Daskreech> The language of that seems less like "We need to fix this soon" and more like " Well some user won't install two packages at the same time so no user should do so"
<micahg> Daskreech: it's more like there are more important things to fix, patches welcome
<LaserJock> should notifications show up for resuming? I get both a power management and network management notifications on resume
<LaserJock> I didn't think that happened before upgrading to 4.7
<ScottK> You should get those.
<LaserJock> ScottK: really? that's kinda annoying
<ScottK> Wait.
<ScottK> Actually I think we got those before and they went away in 4.6.
<ScottK> So I believe that would be a regression of some kind.
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> they were supposed to go away in 4.6+?
 * ScottK suspends to see.
<ScottK> In 4.6 I get networking system disabled and screen is being locked.
<ScottK> Nothing about resume.
<ScottK> So I'd call it a bug.
 * ScottK wonders if afiestas can help us with that.
<LaserJock> it's seems weird  to get notifications just from resuming
<ScottK> KDE's notifications can be 'a bit verbose'.
<LaserJock> I do want notifications of a network disconnecting, but it seems a bit obvious when resuming
<LaserJock> even more so with screen locking
<ScottK> I find the icon with the x enough notification the network is dead, but everyone no doubt has their own view.
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> there are good icons
<LaserJock> seems a bit much to have notifications
<ScottK> I think those are controllable.
<LaserJock> I can turn off the whole app
<ScottK> If you find there's a setting for that, we can change the default.
<LaserJock> *notifications for
<LaserJock> "Network management disabled" is the only action that is applied in Network Management
<LaserJock> *action that has notifications
<LaserJock> the description says "The network management subsystem was stopped or restarted"
<LaserJock> that seems like something that you wouldn't necessary want a popup for
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> If you can diff ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc with it enabled and disabled, we can eliminate it from the default.
<eMyller> damn i wish i could help on the kubuntu web stuff @ todo
<eMyller> i'm a web developer with time issues. :(
<LaserJock> ScottK: bug #820183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820183 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "network management notifications should be off by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820183
<bambee> morning
<debfx> micahg: how is the gnome notification-daemon started? dbus activation?
<jussi> is there 4.7 for natty yet? 
<ulysses> in the backports ppa it is
<felimwhiteley> Any of you folks getting weird taskbar issues? I'm getting 2 rows even when setting it to force 1, also the taskbar only has 4 apps on it so shouldn't be triggeringanyway, plus it's putting on app on far right another one space to right as if there was a phantom other one on the bar.. I'll screenshot it
<jussi> ulysses: thank you
<jussi> (I am upgrading now)
<ejat> jussi :) 
<markey_nokialyze> re
<Quintasan> !info libalure1
<ubottu> libalure1 (source: alure): AL Utilities REtooled (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Quintasan> !info libalure1 oneiric
<ubottu> libalure1 (source: alure): AL Utilities REtooled (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can I have a sync from Debian? ^
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: also I propose that I try to get a mobile meeting from/while DS
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll just slap the people with my wisdom until they fall over or something
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: ping?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: pong
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: hey, I have an audio setup problem with phonon :-)
<mgraesslin> I have wonderful audio in vlc, but with phonon-vlc there is nothing
<mgraesslin> any ideas?
<apachelogger> nothing? :O
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: Does the progress slider move?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: Also, do you use pulse?
<mgraesslin> I click on the test button and there is just no audio
<mgraesslin> and no I do not use pulse (at least I hope so)
<apachelogger> Oh never mind the test button.
<apachelogger> Also you should use PA :P
<apachelogger> Particularly with phonon vlc.
<mgraesslin> no PA is for me no option
<mgraesslin> I use SPDIF output
<apachelogger> maelcum fixed some ALSA only stuff only yesterday.
<apachelogger> The device enum stuff is epic fail.
<mgraesslin> is there any way that phonon-vlc just uses the settings from vlc?
<apachelogger> Nope.
<apachelogger> Well, not WRT audio device selection anyway.
<ScottK> Quintasan: File a sync bug.  I can't do those directly.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you talk to Plasma people about the problem of plasma-netbook not getting started until after applications started from a saved session?
<ScottK> That's the cause of the notifications problem Laserjock was having and many other ills.
<ScottK> We could really use some ISO testing.
<yofel> I'll do some in a bit
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Are you up for some powerpc ISO testing?
<debfx> ScottK: do you know if we can avoid pulling xterm onto the cd?
<ScottK> Should be able to.
<debfx> I think the problem is that xorg depends on xterm | x-terminal-emulator and is seeded in desktop-common
<ScottK> xterm is seeded or xorg?
<debfx> xorg
<ScottK> Sounds like a germinate issue we should discuss with cjwatson as IIRC konsole provides x-terminal-emulator.
<yofel> it does
<debfx> ok
<ScottK> debfx: Will you do this?
<debfx> yep
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: just for the record: audio working with phonon-gstreamer
<jussi> oh wow, I love you kde 4.7!
<jussi> Sput: my quassel now gets backlog in like 3 seconds, instead of about 90...
<davmor2> jussi: put kde 4.7 down you don't know where it's been
<Sput> jussi: what did you change?
<jussi> davmor2: but, but, she's beautiful!
<jussi> Sput: installed kde 4.7 from backports ppa...
<Sput> KDE should not have any influence on quassel's performance
<Sput> did you upgrade postgres by chance?
<jussi> Sput: err, I havent changed anything on the server (to my knowledge)
<jussi> tsimpson: also admins that server
<Sput> interesting :)
<jussi> Sput: could it be an updated Qt thing? 
<Sput> I wouldn't think so
<Sput> usually backlog fetch is limited by the database
<Sput> but who knows what was broken
<jussi> Sput: yeah, it just always had this big delay before it started
<jussi> getting it was always quick, once it started
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: yes, talk to maelcum, he fixed something in phonon vlc yesterday... git master I think
<Quintasan> now I has 8GB memory
<yofel> Quintasan: yay, now add this to your fstab ;)
<yofel> tmpfs /var/cache/pbuilder/build tmpfs rw,size=7G 0 0
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Kmail is total fail so far.
<Tm_T> ScottK: ppc-iso? yes
<ScottK> steveire: We have a bunch of akonadi crash bugs in Launchpad that it would be really helpful if we could get an upstream person to look at and see what's worth forwarding to bugs.kde.org.
<ScottK> Tm_T: yes.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you teach akonadi that it should talk to dr. konqi instead of apport when it crashes?
<ScottK> OK.  Kmail2 is officially too hard for me.
<ScottK> Kmail is one of the reasons I started using KDE ...
 * ScottK installs claws-mail.
<ScottK> Bam.  Configured and working.
<apachelogger> ScottK: VERY difficult
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Then we need a minion to review bugs and forward them.
<apachelogger> the only reason drkonqi works for kapps is because it is tightly integrated into kapplication
<apachelogger> it is not like you go oh, crash, lets start drkonqi :S
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug minions we need anyway
<ScottK> There's a large stack of untriaged crash bugs sitting there waiting.
<apachelogger> I was kinda thinking the dark winged duck was saying that he would look for people...
<ScottK> Convenient for him he's not around.
<ScottK> Maybe valorie knows someone?
 * yofel is still trying to figure out how to set the trash folder of his IMAP acc. as trash for that account
<yofel> akonadi doesn't seem to like me
<ScottK> I can even get kmail2 configured.
<ScottK> It complains it can't reach akonadi and dies.
<yofel> never happened here
<ScottK> (which I can confirm is actually running)
<ScottK> It's downloaded my mail and just wants some GUI to talk to.
<ScottK> Getting claws-mail working took about a minute.
<yofel> anyone an idea why digikam can't use the geolocation plugin in oneiric btw.?
<yofel> it just says "Geolocation using Marble not available"
<ScottK> Dif we build marble against the right libs for that?
<ScottK> Dif/Did
<ScottK> maco: I was able to do a Kubuntu live install. \o/
<maco> yay!
<maco> so when i get back from pennsic i can start working on the accessibility part, now that the cd isnt crashing
<maco> (no way am i getting any ubuntu stuff done between now and feature freeze. i'm leavng for the 16th century on saturday)
<Quintasan> Ahahahahahah!
<Quintasan> yofel: Now I can buildz Qt in tmpfs too
<yofel> :D
 * yofel does some DVD iso testing
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/820441
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 820441 in Ubuntu "Sync libalure1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> can't you sync that yourself?
<yofel> *sigh* - akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder is using ~900MB RAM again...
<Quintasan> yofel: Can I?
<yofel> Quintasan: from what I see libalure1 is in universe
 * Quintasan noticed there is no clear outline on what one can do with -dev
<Quintasan> OR I failed to find one
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you test build the new version?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I did for one-eye-rick
<ScottK> It would be useful to mention that in the bug
<Quintasan> Sir, yes sir!
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can I actually sync that myself or I need some other magic to do that?
<ScottK> Do we have a sync button now?
<Quintasan> *shrug*
 * Quintasan looks
<ScottK> Quintasan: Check and make sure sludge still builds with the new alure.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It does
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  Then since it's in Universe, you can approve the bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive.
<ScottK> (make it confirmed)
<ScottK> In the future, requestsync is really handy for such things.
<_Groo_> auehauehuahe apachelogger you are the man! :D
<_Groo_> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/658043/
<_Groo_> i looooove errors :D
<jussi> o/ all. 
<jussi> Just found an error with the 4.7 upgrade packaging
<jussi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/amarok_2%3a2.4.1-1ubuntu1~natty1~ppa2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<jussi>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/amarok.upd', which is also in package amarok-common 2:2.4.0.90-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2
<ScottK> jussi: amarok is not part of 4.7.0
<jussi> ScottK: hrm... 
<jussi> its in the backports ppa though?
<ScottK> Yes, just not 4.7.0
<jussi> oh
<jussi> well the upgrade had an issue there, I assume people want to see that error.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I guess debfx should fix his pacakge.
<micahg> debfx: I don't really know how the gnome notification-daemon works
 * debfx blames that maverick beta backport
<debfx> micahg: I guess the ubuntu and xubuntu notification-daemons both use dbus activation and therefore have to conflict
<micahg> debfx: ah, does plasma not do that?
<debfx> nope, basically it autostarts its notification daemon
<micahg> ah, I guess it doesn't need to conflict then
<micahg> but should probably provide it at least
<ScottK> IIRC it does
<yofel> apachelogger: got an ETA when http://wm161.net/2011/08/01/mind-the-gap/ will end up in a phonon-gst release?
 * yofel gives bambee a hug in the meanwhile :)
<ScottK> Speaking of which ...
<ScottK> bambee: We should schedule a Kubuntu Council meeting to review your Kubuntu membership application.  Did you finish it yet?
<bambee> ScottK: it's finish, it's on the wiki :)
<bambee> yofel: hehe thanks :D
<ScottK> bambee: Excellent.  Can you make up a Doodle poll and send it to kubuntu-devel so we can pick a time?
<ScottK> yofel can help you figure out how if you need it.
<bambee> yes, some help is welcome :)
<yofel> pretty intuitive, don't forget to turn on time zone support though
<bambee> ScottK: the problem is , I am absent the next week , from the 6th august to the 13 th august :\
<bambee> (I am on vacation and not at home during a week)
<ScottK> OK.
<bambee> so we can schedule a meeting friday.. or in two weeks
<ScottK> Try one for Friday.
<bambee> :D
<bambee> http://www.doodle.com/f3v9k6vpycesgm2b
<ScottK> bambee: email kubuntu-devel too.
<bambee> ok
<yofel> bambee: the first time appears as 8PM for me, correct?
<bambee> yofel: yes, 8PM UTC
<yofel> ah UTC, the page doesn't say that
<yofel> doodle has time zone support too btw.
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Need to redo mine.
<bambee> yofel: refresh now
<bambee> (I added a comment :p)
<yofel> thanks
<ScottK> darkwingduck, apachelogger, Riddell: ^^^
<maco> bambee: are you also going to be at Pennsic??
<bambee> maco: gné?
<maco> guess that means no
<bambee> I did not understand your question
<darkwingduck> ScottK: Looking at it and doing the UTC to my zone math :)
<bambee> maco: ^
 * yofel should be in berlin by 5pm
<maco> bambee: im going to be gone the same days too, but i'll be in a tent with this group http://www.flame.org/~explorer/album/pennsic-27/arial/pennsic-27-207.jpg  in this atmosphere http://www.housetaivassalama.com/Pennsic06-3.jpg
<bambee> ah :)
<ScottK> Fixed.
 * bambee poke apachelogger
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, updated.
<bambee> apachelogger: http://doodle.com/f3v9k6vpycesgm2b
<bambee> Princess Butterfly ? lool :D
<DarkwingDuck> I saw that too
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<bambee> hehe :)
<ScottK> No wondering who that is.
<yofel> ScottK: for some reason we have the quickaccess widget on the desktop, but after installing alternate i386 'plasma-widget-quickaccess' isn't installed
<ScottK> yofel: I already filed a bug about this.
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> http://launchpad.net/bugs/805960
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 805960 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "quickaccess widget not found" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ScottK> Err, actually I found a bug apachelogger had filed.
<yofel> k
 * yofel looks for a bug about wrong keyboard layout after install
<apachelogger> somone could upload KDS I suppose
<yofel> now let's find out why the blur effect doesn't work...
<ScottK> New candidate ISOs up for testing.
<ScottK> apachelogger: After Alpha 3 is out.
<ScottK> We need a new knds too.
<yofel> ah, desktop isos are done :)
<ScottK> Need some testing people ....
<ScottK> steveire: I'm having a severe problem with kmail configuration and focus stealing with plasma-netbook.  Who would be the best kdepim person to discuss that with?
<ScottK> No taco boy when you need him.
<ScottK> WTF "Allow the installation of untrusted packages" by default.
<ScottK> New DVD up.  Needs testing.
<ScottK> claydoh: Bug #820638 needs to be documented in known issues.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820638 in muon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Muon defaults insecure" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820638
<yofel> O_O
<claydoh> ScottK: lol, can't even get in the door :)
<claydoh> though adding an item sure beats my work day - *all* the windows in the restaurant had rocks  thrown through them early this am, and then both refrigerators for the sandwich stations died
<ScottK> Ouch.
<claydoh> yet we were able to open for biz almost on time
<ScottK> Nice
<claydoh> glass everywhere literally
<ScottK> Wow.
<claydoh> ya, and no evidence on who did it, tho I could name a couple of suspects
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I'll be able to test soon.
<claydoh> so now it is Miller Time
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Great.  Did you respond to the KC doodle poll?
<claydoh> tho i don't drink
<DarkwingDuck> I was the second one to add a name.
<DarkwingDuck> 'cept I did it with my real name. :D
<bambee> ScottK: I'll be able to test tomorrow, in the morning
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Oh, sure enough.
<ScottK> jussi: The current ops grants in this channel for KC membership are out of date, I was wondering if you would update them?
<ScottK> steveire: I filed KDE bug 279336.
<ubottu> KDE bug 279336 in general "Kmail config wizard retains focus - makes initial configuration on plasma-netbook almost impossible" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279336
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-04
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You just got a Mac, right?
<ScottK> Can you at least to the live tests for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/6219
<DarkwingDuck> garg
<ScottK> That bad?
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, that was strange...
<DarkwingDuck> ran the headers upgrade and my system freaked out for a TON of read-only errors.
<ScottK> Doesn't sound good.
<ScottK> Sounds like time for a full backup of any important data the does NOT overwrite any existing backups.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm backing up now.
<DarkwingDuck> I need to redo my partitions anyway so i can setup a dev environment.
<DarkwingDuck> I've never actually done that before so, my norm in partitions isn't going to work. :D
<DarkwingDuck> I don't want to use virtbox anymore for dev environments.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: pingie
<DarkwingDuck> Wait, what am I thinking? It's about 5a there...
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: sorry mate, sleep.
<ScottK> He's probably still up, just too drunk to talk.
<ScottK> or type
<Quintasan> ScottK: ISOs still need testing?
<xdatap1> agateau, good morning
<agateau> xdatap1: morning!
<xdatap1> agateau, I would like a suggestion from you about the Qt python wrapper. If an application developper would ask you which one between PyQT or Pyside for a new application, what would you recommend?
<agateau> xdatap1: I have never used Pyside yet, I think PyQt is more widely used
<agateau> xdatap1: but from what I heard they should be mostly compatible
<agateau> xdatap1: don't take my word on it though
<xdatap1> agateau, yes they are quite similar with the syntax. The thing is that I'm writing a Quickly template for qtquick application and I haven't a clear idea about which one is the best
<xdatap1> agateau, anyway, thank you for your time :)
<agateau> xdatap1: nice to hear about Quickly getting support for Qt!
<xdatap1> agateau, I just started working on it. :)
<agateau> xdatap1: it's Quickly, you should be done quick :)
<xdatap1> agateau, that's true, LOL
<bambee> morning
<bambee> ScottK: for iso testing, it's still using http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<bambee> About the next kubuntu council meeting, I propose today 15:00 UTC
<bambee> (see doodle, everyone is available)
<bambee> rhaaaaa virtualbox is broken... o_O
<debfx> bambee: how so?
<bambee> debfx: see #ubuntu-devel, I pasted the log
<yofel> morning
<yofel> bambee: I got "Invalid module format" from  nvidia once, reinstall fixed it
<yofel> don't ask me how that happened though...
<steveire> ScottK: Thanks for the bug report. I'll try to have a look over th weekend.
<bambee> yofel: fixed
<bambee> debfx: my hero :D
<yofel> right, the module build was broken
<bambee> probably... who knows..
<debfx> it was probably a bug in dkms (fixed in 2.2.0.2-1)
<bambee> mhhh ubiquity crashes
<bambee> manual partitionning, I create two partitions :  / with btrfs and a swap partition , then I click on apply and then => ubiquity is stopped and a kde session is started o_O
<yofel> o.O
<jussi> cripes!
<bambee> I file a bug
<yofel> didn't happen here when I did manual partitioning on the i386 desktop disk
<bambee> mhhh I get a black screen
<bambee> interesting
<bambee> yofel: it's an amd64 desktop disk on virtualbox here
<yofel> fun
<bambee> I will check the disk (just in case...)
<bambee> no errors found o_O
<bambee> kubuntu desktop amd64 is dead
<bambee> "FATAL: error inserting ramzswap"
<bambee> (on tty1)
<bambee> with exactly the same error than vboxdrv
<bambee> "ramzswap.ko: invalid module format"
<bambee> other modules are probably broken in this images...
<bambee> I will try to get a backtrace/log
<bambee> (assuming it's a crash... I don't know...)
<bambee> I cannot access to tty1 o_O
<bambee> everything is "black"
<bambee> bug 820842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820842 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Manual partitionning: ubiquity stops when I apply my new partitions tables and a kde session is started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820842
<bambee> the last kubuntu desktop amd64 image seems totally borked
<bambee> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually I went to bed at 3:30 :P
<bambee> yofel: did you try wih VBOX?
<bambee> switching from 512MB to 1024MB solves the problem BUT it worked just fine with this topology with natty images...
<bambee> and 150MB of my swap partition are used.... o_O
<davmor2> bambee: goto #ubuntu-installer tell cjwatson and ev about the setup you are using so they can replicate it and hopefully they can fix it, sounds like an issue in ubiquity-kde to me but they'll soon tell you
<bambee> davmor2: ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, i'll try them out at DS
<shadeslayer> i might have to buy a CD tho, the live usb by itself might not boot
<shadeslayer> yofel: don't forget the dongle! :P
<Riddell> agateau, didrocks: either of you worked out how to get from Tegel to the hotel in Berlin?
<didrocks> Riddell: just take the TXL bus line
<didrocks> Riddell: it's the last stop, at AlexanerPlatz
<didrocks> that's what we took with agateau for the Qt contributor summit and the hotel we are in is just next to hit
<didrocks> it*
<didrocks> Riddell: when are you arriving btw?
<Riddell> didrocks: 11:20 hrs
<didrocks> Riddell: ok, I'm arriving later, at 16:30, are you going to the pre-registration then?
<Riddell> yes I guess so
<bambee> ScottK: I propose the next kubuntu Council Meeting today at 3:00 p.m UTC,  Riddell would be present
<Riddell> works for me
<yofel> bambee: I tried with vbox, but 1G of RAM. At least the Ubuntu disk worked, need to try the kubuntu one
<bambee> yofel: 512Mb should be sufficient, imho. It worked just fine for the previous release
<bambee> also with 1024Mb , 150Mb of my swap are used o_O
<yofel> shadeslayer: you going to be at the pre-registration even?
<yofel> *event
 * rbelem just discovered `fakeroot debian/rules list-missing` :-O
<yofel> bambee: don't forget to mark your test case failed if it failed
<bambee> yofel: done
<bambee> already done, I mean
<yofel> bambee: still shows as running here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6218/55
<bambee> yofel: good catch
<ScottK> bambee: OK.  I may (it turns out) have to be on IRC via my phone, but it's OK.  I'll vot by email after if it doesn't work out.
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes, i'll have to find my way around tho
<yofel> k, I'll try to be there around 5PM, probably won't arrive in berlin before 3 and need to find the place I'm staying at first
<yofel> btw. are we going to package digikam? If yes it would need libkface and libkmap which would need to get in before FF
<yofel> *libkgeomap
 * shadeslayer has to fix his glibc first
* bambee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Alpha 3 candidate testing: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yofel | Next Kubuntu Council Meeting :  Today at 3:00 p.m UTC
<shadeslayer> i hope the hostel net isn't complete crap
<yofel> well, we'll get access to the uni wifi from what I read. In my hostel I'll have to use mobile :/
<ScottK> bambee: Would you please talk to claydoh_ about getting the minumum install ram into the release notes.
<shadeslayer> ok, bbl
<bambee> ScottK: are you serious? are you saying that a minimum of 1024Mb is necessary to install oneiric? it worked like a charm with 512Mb on natty...
<bambee> ScottK: but sure, I can
<bambee> np
<bambee> seems to work with 768Mb
<bambee> 120 MB just for ubiquity ? o_O
<yofel> it's python
<bambee> well, it works with 768Mb
<bambee> claydoh_: could you change the release notes ? the minimum ram to install kubuntu (via ubiquity) is 768MB
<bambee> change, or note it to add it later
<bambee> Riddell, apachelogger : it's okay for a meeting today at 3:00 p.m UTC ? 
<bambee> arrff David is offline :\
<apachelogger> bambee: depends on how long the meeting is
<bambee> it's just to review my membership application... I don't think it will be long...
<apachelogger> What I like best about the frontend MO is how it does have an implicit default ctor
<apachelogger> whooop whooop
<apachelogger> oh, wrong channel :D
<Riddell> bambee: yes
<bambee> great
<ScottK> bambee at this point I'd call it a bug that we need to document.
<bambee> ScottK: right
<bambee> ScottK, Riddell, apachelogger, yofel:   meeting
<Riddell> cor, a meeting
 * yofel isn't on the council, but here anyway :)
<Riddell> ScottK, apachelogger: here?
<bambee> ScottK, apachelogger: around?
<Riddell> hmm, guess not
<bambee> o.O
<danimo> Riddell: who packages Qt?
<bambee> ScottK said  "<ScottK> bambee: OK.  I may (it turns out) have to be on IRC via my phone, but it's OK.  I'll vot by email after if it doesn't work out."
<danimo> Riddell: if no single person, who could I speak to? :)
<Riddell> danimo: it's a joint effort (and not by me currently), you can ping the likes of ScottK or didrocks who did the last upload or e-mail kubuntu-devel list
<yofel> bambee: go to #phonon and drag him over...
<bambee> yofel: already done
<apachelogger> Sorry, got distracated with debugging.
<apachelogger> Hello everyone
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> I have a pre-vote from ScottK, so we have quorum.
<Riddell> cor
<Riddell> bambee: got a wiki page?
<bambee> Riddell: yes
<bambee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RomainPerier
<danimo> ScottK: ping?
<apachelogger> bambee: tell us about you, your work in kubuntu and why you are awesome
<Riddell> MASTER!
<bambee> My name is Romain Perier, I am a french engineer, I discovered kubuntu when the maverick meerkat has been released, and  I am a contributor since... february 2011
<bambee> (when natty alpha3 is out!)
<bambee> basically what are my contributions ? I have rewritten language-selector for KDE, now it's fully integrated in systemsettings and no longer runs as root
<Riddell> bambee: how do you think Kubuntu is doing in my absense?
<apachelogger> wohooo \o/
<bambee> I have did packaging
<Riddell> bambee: what first attracted you to the supremely awesome distro Kubuntu?
<bambee> Riddell: since you're working with the bazaar team, the community is really active, it was already very active before of course. I think it's a good think, because a project like kubuntu needs a good and a strong community 
<bambee> s/think/thing/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "Riddell: since you're working with the bazaar team, the community is really active, it was already very active before of course. I thing it's a good think, because a project like kubuntu needs a good and a strong community"
<apachelogger> bambee: What in your opinion makes Kubuntu different from other KDE software based distributions?
<bambee> Riddell: my motivations ? kubuntu has an excellent kde integration
<bambee> typically firefox
<bambee> all patch or fixes applied and usually applied on upstream and it's definitively an important thing !
<bambee> (it's not the case for all distros)
<bambee> the community is just awesome
<apachelogger> bambee: are you a secret agent of the empire of phonon preparing a hostile takeover to make us phononOS? 
<bambee> the nice thing with kubuntu is how it's easy for a beginner to do what he wants to do, everything is accessible, everything is easy to do, we've great graphical tools (muon is a great example)
<bambee> apachelogger: lool
<Riddell> bambee: how are we looking for alpha 3?
<bambee> apachelogger: no I am not, I am just a active contributor for now... but who knows....
<bambee> s/a active/an active/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "apachelogger: no I am not, I am just an active contributor for now... but who knows...."
<bambee> Riddell: I don't understand your question
 * bambee blames his frenchy english (again)
<Riddell> bambee: comment ca va alpha trois?
<bambee> ohh, kde 4.7 has been released and will be available for the alpha3, a lot of things has been done (many packages has been splitted), except stranges bugs with iso testing this morning everything is good
<Riddell> formidable
<bambee> :D
<apachelogger> bambee: when will we reach world domination?
<bambee> Riddell: you can reswitch to english now :P
<Riddell> bambee est +1 pour moi
<bambee> :D
<bambee> apachelogger: really soon, I hope
<apachelogger> perfect
<bambee> apachelogger: we've to kill micro****ft before, and kill apple :P
<apachelogger> +1 from me
<apachelogger> now we need drum roll for ScottK's vote or something
<apachelogger> no sound effects on IRC
<apachelogger> too bad
<Riddell> ba da da da da da da da..
<apachelogger> <ScottK> If I don't make the meeting, please vote my +1 for bambee.
<bambee> :D
<apachelogger> bambee: welcome to the kubuntu pre-alcoholics :)
<Riddell> chaca ching
<bambee> MOHAHAHA!!!
<bambee> hehe thanks !!
 * bambee orders rum , vodka and beer for everyone (with girls too :P)
<apachelogger> Any other business?
<Riddell> who's going to Berlin?
<yofel> bambee: congrats :)
<apachelogger> memememe
<yofel> me too :)
<bambee> yofel: thanks :)
<Riddell> bambee: I've added you to ~kubuntu-members, you can add a blog to planet ubuntu and bambi@kubuntu .org should start working in the next few days
 * yofel finally won't have to merge bambee's branches anymore...
<bambee> Riddell: thanks you!!
<bambee> :)
<yofel> from now on you need to merge if someone proposes something :P
<apachelogger> Oh on a DS related topic, I'll be joining an upstream/downstream talk monday afternoon (1600 CEST or so) talking about the awesomness of Kubuntu's love for KDE and all that.
<bambee> yofel: sure :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are coming to Berlin?
<Riddell> I am indeed, first thing tomorrow morning
<yofel> yay
<apachelogger> awesome, I'll be there just in time for the beach party ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger:  pack your bikini then
<yofel> apachelogger: you won't be there before sunday?
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: already done ^^
<apachelogger> Oh, another DS related topic, eean is going to join the lightning talks sunday afternoon (1400 CEST or so) presenting something rather interesting for Kubuntu
<Riddell> what should one do in Berlin on a Friday afternoon?
<apachelogger> in fact the reason he has something to announce is because we were talking abou this at a kubuntu meeting about a year ago ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: a surprise something?
<apachelogger> yup, a very sweet one :D
<Riddell> how exciting
<apachelogger> Riddell: reagarding friday afternoon ... I'd suggest to find markey, he will come up with something fun to do for sure ;)
<Quintasan> bambee: Grats
<Quintasan> Riddell: How's work in Bazaar team?
<bambee> apachelogger: how many phenominals people are coming to DS ?
<bambee> bazaar <3
<bambee> Quintasan: hehe, thanks :D
<bambee> kubuntu member... I did it... moahahaha :P
<bambee> :D
<apachelogger> bambee: eean, coling, myself I guess
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for bambee 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to bambee.
<bambee> :D
<Quintasan> bambee: Expect to be swamped with work :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Will lighning talks be streamed?
<bambee> apachelogger: what's the plan? talk about the next release ? and how phonon will rock with qml ? :D
<bambee> and how ka**eine sucks without phonon :P
<bambee> Quintasan: I am the new minion... :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think so, at least they will be recorded
<Riddell> Quintasan: challenging but rewarding
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'll be looking forward to the surprise then
<Quintasan> Riddell: Good to hear that :)
 * Quintasan goes drinking for the weekend
 * bambee goes drinking for the evening
 * yofel goes packing
<bambee> yofel: ping me this evening, I will help you ;)
<bambee> (in 2 or 3 hours)
<Quintasan> sheytan: Were you playing TF2 today?
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Alpha 3 candidate testing: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yofel and bambee
<skaet> apachelogger, is there anyone working on testing the Kubuntu Mobile images,  or are they not planned to be released with A3?
<skaet> rbelem, ^^
<rbelem> skaet, it will be ready for B1
<skaet> rbelem,  thanks,  will update the release image list accordingly.
<rbelem> skaet, :-0
<rbelem> ops
<rbelem> skaet, :-)
<skaet> :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: pingping
<debfx> danimo: what's wrong with our Qt package? :)
<sheytan> apachelogger: pong
<debfx> bambee_: congrats :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you already have an idea for the subtitle/audiotrack/aspectratio settings?
<apachelogger> got recently played implemented and merged with subtitle and audiotrack enabled phonon gstreamer, so I can do that too now
<sheytan> well, how about auto-discover subtitles?
 * apachelogger points out that some of his systems have german locale yet he likes to watch anime with english subs
<sheytan> apachelogger: your system is utf8 so no problem with encoding. If you have english subtitles in txt files it displays english, if german, then german
 * apachelogger points out that various container formats can have subtitles embedded
<apachelogger> multiple of those
<apachelogger> also there are DVDs
<apachelogger> sheytan: also subtitles are rarely in UTF8
<apachelogger> only MKV enforces that I believe
<apachelogger> other than that they can be *any* encoding
<sheytan> apachelogger you need a ssettings dialog anyway. Put all of them there
<apachelogger> hence I am asking what the dialog should look like
<sheytan> apachelogger: i can't tell ya till i have all the stuff list you want to put there
<apachelogger> everything that is in dragonplayer
<sheytan> apachelogger: do the UI and i will show you the right way then :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: #phonon
<jmichaelx> since upgrading to 4.7, icons frequently remain in the task manager after the corresponding windows are closed. this is on 2 different machines, one with an intel GPU w/FOSS drivers, the other with an nvidia ion2 GPU and prop. drivers. is this a known issue? is there a workaround?
<jmichaelx> also, this is in kubuntu 11.04
<sf55> does the daily-live cd have kde 4.7 stable?
<yofel> the oneiric one? yes
<sf55> thanks, looking through the stats page
<ScottK> danimo: Pong
<ScottK> Can someone add a Muon screenie and description to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<markey> apachelogger: the KDE 4.7 packages for 11.04 are outstanding. upgrade was very smooth :)
<markey> upgraded half of our office, and my home box
<markey> ok bbl, gym
<jmichaelx> since upgrading to kde 4.7 in kubuntu 11.04, icons frequently remain in the task manager after the corresponding windows are closed. this is on 2 different machines, one with an intel GPU w/FOSS drivers, the other with an nvidia ion2 GPU and prop. drivers. is this a known issue? is there a workaround?
<yofel> jmichaelx: doesn't happen here, or do you have 'Show a Launcher for XXXXX when it is not running." On? (That's broken for me though)
<jmichaelx> yofel: where would that setting be?
<jmichaelx> yofel: also, i am aware that many are not experiencing this problem, but i have encountered others in #kubuntu who have
<yofel> it's a per-app setting in the right click menu of the app in the task manager
<yofel> I would file a bug upstream
<jmichaelx> yofel: ahh, no that is not selected
<jmichaelx> yofel: i would like to find out about this by asking around a little before going through the mess of filing a bug report.
<jmichaelx> yofel: however, i will try to file a bug report soon, once i can somewhat establish that it is indeed a bug from upstream
<ScottK> I added some text about Muon, so someone adding a screenie would really be appreciated.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Do we have an Alpha 3 release announcement prepped for the web site?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Not to my knowledge, but I can write one up now if you'd like
<ScottK> ryanakca: That would be very handy as I think we're close to release.
<danimo> ScottK: hey
<ScottK> Hello danimo.
<ryanakca> (I have the joys of trying use launchpadlib, I might as well do something productive while I wait for it to finish fetching)
<ScottK> danimo: You pinged me earlier.  What's up?
<jmichaelx> this is probably not at all relevant, but both of the machines on which i am experiencing this problem use dual-core atom d525 CPUs 
<ScottK> Shouldn't be.
<jmichaelx> ScottK: were you responding to me?
<ScottK> jmichaelx: I was
<jmichaelx> ScottK: ok. yea, i figured the CPU likely had no bearing on anything, it was just one thing the two machines have in common
<ryanakca> I'm guessing the "Get Kubuntu/Free CD Shipment" link on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu can go?
<ScottK> Yes.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Alpha 3 released: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/ | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yofel and bambee
<danimo> ScottK: any idea why the source files for the Qt examples and demos are in a seperate package than the binary examples?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I don't think we make any changes from Debian on that.
<ScottK> fabo would be the best person to ask.
<ScottK> micahg: Muon fix uploaded.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks
 * ScottK wonders who kubuntu_news is and when they will get busy with their tweeting/denting.
 * ryanakca kicks login.ubuntu.com for taking forever to load and keeping him from logging into the wiki.
<ScottK> Announcement is up on kubuntu.org thanks to ryanakca.
<ScottK> Could someone change the topic in #kubuntu (if it's not done already)
 * ScottK goes to get the dog from the vet.
<ScottK> Tm_T: I'm having the powerpc images saved for a couple of days so we can still release them if you can test.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm having the amd64+mac images saved for a couple of days so we can still release them if you can test.
<ScottK> Does anyone know where the Kickoff part of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/+bug/820491 needs to be fixed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 820491 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "KMail missing from search and launch" [Undecided,Fix released]
<muntiKubu> After a break to package KDE SC 4.7.0, the second alpha release of Kubuntu Oneiric has been released.  Should have been third?
<muntiKubu> wait.. sorry 2nd was not released
<muntiKubu> my bad
<muntiKubu> but title said A3?
<muntiKubu> sorry..just bored  :)
<DarkwingDuck> BAH!
<DarkwingDuck> This is what happens when I don't wake up at 5am to look at my emails.
<ScottK> muntiKubu: It's Alpha 3 for Oneiric, but the second one for Kubuntu as we skipped Alpha 2.  Not sure how best to word that.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: How did the meeting go?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: bambee_ is in.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay good. 
<ScottK> bambee_: Congratulations, BTW.
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry I missed it.
<DarkwingDuck> bambee_: Congrats!
<ScottK> It worked out.
<ScottK> It's not like his was a really hard one to decide.
<DarkwingDuck> Had something pop up (Kids were sick all night)
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<ScottK> "Fun"
<DarkwingDuck> Nope, not at all.
<DarkwingDuck> I need to get ready for the doc scramble at the end of the month.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: you going to be at UDS in Oct?
<ScottK> Unlikely.
<DarkwingDuck> BUmmer
<ScottK> Currently I'm not planning on it.  It'd be missing Halloween two years in a row.
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<DarkwingDuck> I'm trying to get there... depends on how my sponsership request goes.
<DarkwingDuck> Or, if I end up getting this job.
<micahg> ScottK: you will be missed then :), maybe come for half the week?
<ScottK> Maybe.  Work is also pretty busy.
<debfx> apachelogger: could you add a license header to the kubuntu-dev-tools scripts you've written
<ScottK> debfx: Can you upload korundum from Ninjas?
<debfx> can do
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger> debfx: or you could :P
 * apachelogger considers them not licenseworthy material
<bambee_> ScottK, DarkwingDuck:  thanks !!! :D
 * bambee_ is back
<bambee> debfx: thanks!! :D
<debfx> apachelogger: I can't
<debfx> and they need to have copyright + license information
<apachelogger> debfx: got a header for all-permissive stuff at hand?
<debfx> apachelogger: http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mit-license.php
<apachelogger> yet another long license
<apachelogger> when there is more words in the license than in the code then clearly something is wrong with the license
<debfx> or the ISC license
<debfx> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Use wtfpl then.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Long time no talk mate?
<bambee> alpha3 announced... great! :D
<bambee> how does it work to post news btw ? I mean, kubuntu members can do that, right?
<bambee> (don't worry, I won't post something, I am just curious)
<bambee> :)
<yofel_> bambee: not quite, you need the account data for the admin account on kubuntu.org
<ScottK> bambee: For news postings on kubuntu.org only a few people have the password.
<ScottK> bambee: Now that you're a member though you can add your blog to planet.ubuntu.com.
<bambee> I understand, np :)
<bambee> as I said, I am just curious ;)
<bambee> ScottK: I am reading the wiki page for that (planet) :)
<yofel> make sure you don't use a https:// address to your freed, the planet can't handle that
<yofel> s/freed/feed
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: all your fault :P
<ScottK> debfx: It misses a license unfortunately.
<ScottK> debfx: Can you add the license in tools/rbkconfig_compiler/kcfg.xsd to debian/copyright and upload again?
<debfx> ok
<bambee> yofel: noted
 * ScottK hugs yofel for ISO testing.
 * bambee hugs yofel without a specific reason
 * yofel hugs bambee for fighting OOM-kills on the isos :P
<bambee> :P
 * ScottK adds bambee to the hug.
<yofel> ^^
<bambee> Is there ubiquity on the alternates cd?
<yofel> well then, I'm off to bed. I'll poke around once I've done the registration at DS. See you there.
<bambee> (I have never tried...)
<yofel> bambee: no, they use debian-installer
<bambee> so it would be possible to install kubuntu with 512Mb using these alternate cds...
<yofel> right (probably less)
<bambee> I've an old PC at home, I will try one day
<yofel> mv $me /dev/bed
<yofel> good night ;)
 * Daskreech hugs emma ... cause
<bambee> yofel: night
<Daskreech> fine.
 * Daskreech hugs yofel good night
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Aye, it is my fault... 
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: You going to be in Florida in October?
<apachelogger> if I get sponsship
<apachelogger> sponsorship even
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, that's the deal I'm sitting in too.
 * Blizzz waves at apachelogger
<apachelogger> Blizzz: yo
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you've been missed in budapest
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: also since scott was complaining about the lack of triagers .... any news on starship troopers?
<Blizzz> apachelogger: what about desktop summit?
<apachelogger> Blizzz: oh, did I not tell you, I got invited to stay with the tomahawk team
<apachelogger> Blizzz: are you attending btw?
<Blizzz> Blizzz: good to know ;)
 * apachelogger thought he told Blizzz
<apachelogger> perhaps at 4am ^^
<Blizzz> -Blizzz: +apachelogger
<apachelogger> random thoughts expressed at random times ftw
<Blizzz> maybe i missed it
<Blizzz> however, i will be there for sure
<Blizzz> apachelogger: what is the tomahow team *whisper*
<apachelogger> Blizzz: gettomahawk.com
<Blizzz> i see
<Blizzz> the video is even available in Germany
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I need to get back in the swing of things... "RL" has been reaking havok.
<apachelogger> flipping real life *fist waving*
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: did you get the job at canonical?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'm the #1 Alt.
<apachelogger> cool
<DarkwingDuck> So, unless they find someone better... But, Jono hasn't been able to find anyone.
<Quintasan> brrr
<Quintasan> Gotta go to bed.
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night Ladies and Mentlegen
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: To clarify, this is the behavior with that option checked: http://i.imgur.com/8OpyV.png
<JontheEchidna> with the option unchecked it'll just fail outright and not give you the option to continue, but there is no mode where it blindly accepts untrusted packages
<JontheEchidna> The "allow but ask" setting is the default for APT itself
<JontheEchidna> At any rate, your other bug is fixed; good catch!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-05
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pong
<apachelogger> doing a video right now, so I am not really here :P
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Quick question... the OMAP3 image for Natty... will it fit on a 2GB sd?
<DarkwingDuck> Or, is it like Maverick where it requires a 4GB?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I don't think 2gb is sufficient
<apachelogger> certainly not for the preinstalled
<apachelogger> I mean, you can try, but I do not find it very likely to work
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I don't think you are correctly characterizing the apt default.  Try and install a package from a PPA that you don't have the key for.  It'll fail.  In either case, I still think the more conservative default (failing outright) is better.
 * ScottK logs into a fresh chroot to double check.
<ScottK> OK.  You're right.
<ScottK> micahg: JontheEchidna is correct.  apt allows untrusted packages to be installed by default.  
<ScottK> I don't think that makes Muon right, I think that means apt is wrong too.
<micahg> ScottK: true, I would agree with your assessment
<ScottK> Do you want to file the bug?
<ScottK> micahg: ^^^
<ScottK> Back later.
<micahg> ScottK: let me ask the team what they think
<Tm_Tr> ScottK: throw me with url and I burn them later today (:
<bambee> morning
<Tm_T> bambee: good morning
<Tm_T> and congrats, well deserving
<bambee> Tm_T: hehe, thanks ;)
 * bambee has a nice IRC cloak now :)
<tsimpson> you didn't have to reconnect to activate it though ;)
<Tm_T> bambee: now go and get yourself a nice kde addition to it
<bambee> Tm_T: you mean, kde dev? 
<Tm_T> yes (:
<bambee> Tm_T:  it's too earlier
<bambee> but it's the next step for me :)
<bambee> phonon <3
 * bambee is now on planet! woo!!
<jussi> awww, bambee learned to walk... :P Congrats bambee
<bambee> jussi: thanks :D
<bambee> jussi: it's just the beginning, I plan a lot of things :)
<ScottK> Tm_T: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110803.1/oneiric-desktop-powerpc.iso
<bambee> 1)° get kubuntu the default OS on every PC with phonon used by ALL media players :P
<bambee> 2)° conquer the world
<bambee> 3)° there is no third item...
<bambee> :P
<bambee> apachelogger: your fan club got a new member :P
<bambee> people.ubuntu.com is dead?
<bambee> yofel, jussi: does it work for you?
<yofel> Not on a pc i can try from right now :/
<yofel> bambee: remember you need the ssh key you're using on LP for that.
<bambee> yofel: it's my default ssh key
<bambee> ssh -v says "Authentication succeeded"
<bambee> "Authenticated to people.ubuntu.com ([91.189.94.199]:22)."
<yofel> No idea then :/
<bambee> it blocks on
<bambee> debug1: Sending env LC_MESSAGES = fr_FR.utf8
<bambee> debug1: Sending env LANG = fr_FR.UTF-8
<bambee> :\
<yofel> hm... Are you using ssh?
<bambee> yes
<yofel> That's SFTP only
<yofel> No shell
<bambee> ah!
<bambee> xD
 * bambee blames himself
<bambee> I am an idiot!
<yofel> I tried that too :P
<bambee> lol
<yofel> Well, back to driving. Got about 1.5h left till berlin.
<yofel> Laters
 * yofel arrived at his room
<shadeslayer_> yofel: dude
<yofel> hm?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: coming to c base?
<yofel> just sitting in my room looking at the map
<shadeslayer_> Ok, we are about to leave
<yofel> I'll probably go in a few mins, not sure how long It'll take
<yofel> 30-40mins I guess
<yofel> I hope I'll be there before 5
<shadeslayer_> Yeah, I'm looking at it as well
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: what about you?
<yofel> search for bismarckallee 23 if you want to know where I'm currently
<shadeslayer_> yofel: cya at c base
 * yofel gets going too
<bambee> on natty ubiquity uses 6.5% of the memory only :)
<bambee> on oneiric yesterday it was 15.5%
<bambee> natty <3
<bambee> woo!! my mother love kubuntu!!! :D
<bambee> loves *
<trackingsquad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Udm4KHqMAo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am in warsaw making monies
<blueyed> A dist-upgrade currently would remove a whole lot of packages, probably because of the new KDE backport?! http://paste.ubuntu.com/659384/
<blueyed> I am on (basically) Natty, using the beta PPA (IIRC).
<blueyed> aptitude's safe-upgrade had pulled in quite some packages already.
<apachelogger> I think you have more ppas than that :P
<blueyed> Yep.. ツ Just cleaning/removing some of them..
<blueyed> It's OK to have the backports and default "ppa" for kubuntu-ppa, isn't it?
<apachelogger> Well, yes, it should be anyway, as backports carries packages from oneiric those need to be overriding our PPA packages properly, so if backports had a problem with the updates ppa that would also be a bug in oneiric :P
 * apachelogger wonders if that actually made sense
<ulysses> apt-get dist-upgrade is recommended instead of aptitude, no?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> in fact aptitude is not supported at all
<apachelogger> it is like russian roulette
<ulysses> it's even not part of default install since maverick
<blueyed> I tend to use aptitude, because it allows good resolving of upgrades and provides different solutions.
<blueyed> Also it has a semi-interactive mode, where you can interact with it.
<apachelogger> I am not saying it is bad, just that aptitude dep resolving it is not supported/QA'd :P
<blueyed> Quelle surprise.. it interferes with my Debian testing/unstable sources (which are pinned at 150 though).
<blueyed> Should kdebase-runtime-data be installed? It's still 4.6.5 for me..
<blueyed> 4.6.5-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<debfx> blueyed: no, it's been renamed to kde-runtime-data
<blueyed> debfx: That explains some.. what about kdebase-apps?
<debfx> -> kde-baseapps
<blueyed> ok. aptitude dist-upgrade looks quite ok then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659421/ ?
<debfx> blueyed: yep
<yofel> apachelogger: and when are you getting to berlin?
<apachelogger> yofel: sunday evening
<yofel> k
<blueyed> what's up in berlin? (/me is living here since June, too)
<apachelogger> https://desktopsummit.org/
<yofel> blueyed: pre-registration party is just going on, drop by if you've got time. Many cool people here ;)
<ScottK> yofel: Please make shadeslayer test the amd64+mac ISO so we can release it.
<yofel> heh, he's outside somewhere, I'll look for him later.
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * ScottK wonders what Tm_T's excuse is ...
<debfx> apachelogger: how do I disable subtitles in dragon player? the subtitles menu is disabled ...
<apachelogger> debfx: by fixing dragon player's code I reckon
<debfx> *sigh* the video player situation just gets worse
<ScottK> yofel: Why is your pbuilder fix in Ninjas and not just in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> debfx: If you're around, indi-apogee and prison will both hit New, so it'd be nice if you could upload them.
<ScottK> micahg: Did you have a chance to discuss apt preferences yet?
<micahg> ScottK: no, sorry, been distracted
<debfx> ScottK: what's indi-apogee?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: One other datapoint to consider: On Android their default it to completely disallow non-Marketplace apps with a checkbox option to enable them.  I think the current Ubuntu change in Muon matches that.  Not that we should blindly ape Android on stuff, but I think it's a sign of what's a good idea.
<ScottK> debfx: It's a driver package for indi.
<ScottK> We got indi updated so we can build kstars, but without drivers it can't actually be used (AIUI)
 * debfx doesn't even know what libindi is
<debfx> I'd prefer if someone who is familiar with it uploads that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ please find someone familiar with it.
<blueyed> yofel: do you mean you're at the location already? I could be there in an hour maybe.. nothing planned for tonight, but quite powered out.
<bambee> I am on vacations from tomorrow until the next saturday, I gonna sailing, BUT I've my eepc with me, so I will probably be on IRC few evenings
<ScottK> bambee: Have a nice vacation.  Where are you sailing?
<bambee> ScottK: Atlantic Ocean,  "La Rochelle" , between "Nantes" and "amgouleme", South West Coast
<bambee> thanks :)
<ScottK> Ah.  Interesting.  I've never been there.
<ScottK> Sounds lovely though.
<bambee> with a sailboat 11.9 meters, a nice boat , my father loves sailing (me too) :)
<bambee> I will probably test kde 4.7 on natty during this week 
<ScottK> Decent size.  I've sailed similar.
<maco> boats with sails are something i never saw til i moved here, even though i grew up around boats
<bambee> I will take photos ;)
<Tm_T> ScottK: no excuse, I just arrived to my pc and am downloading iso
<ScottK> Tm_T: Great
<Tm_T> ScottK: I have results in ~30 minutes
<ScottK> Excellent
<Tm_T> again, no installation possible, but will try test the rest
<bambee> everyone is at berlin ?
<ScottK> Tm_T: No OOo on the CD due to space, but it should have all the KDE stuff you'd find on amd64/i386.
<ScottK> bambee: No.  Not everyone.
<bambee> ok
<maco> ScottK: are you a couple miles from me right now?
<ScottK> For a large value of "couple" yes.
<maco> haha
<bambee> +1
<maco> meaning you're in berlin or maryland?
<ScottK> Maryland.
<maco> not a very large value of "couple" then
<ScottK> But neither your work nor your home are within two miles of my house, so it requires a large value.
<maco> fine, few!
<maco> columbia and ellicott city are practically walking distance, right?
<maco> ive seen ellicott ambulances like 3 streets down on snowden
<debfx> ScottK: is it ok to add missing licenses in a patch instead of repacking the upstream tarball?
<ScottK> debfx: OK, but not preferred.
<bambee> ScottK: ScottK: oh you live near to Baltimore, it seems to be a nice city :)
<ScottK> Yes.  It's an interesting place.  It's a mix of nice/modern and industrial/run down.
<bambee> oh it's huge city too
<ScottK> Yes.
<bambee> everything is huge in the USA :D
<ScottK> Also the various areas between Baltimore and Washington, DC are almost all built up so in many respects it's like one huge metropolitan area.
<ScottK> Population density in US cities is generally far lower than European cities, so for their size they have relatively few people.
<maco> DC has only about 500,000 people
<maco> well ok 590,000
<maco> which is still more than the entire state of wyoming...but...still not that many people
<ScottK> Actually it has fewer.
<ScottK> Wait.
<ScottK> I was mis-remembering.
<ScottK> It's the DC school census that's way off, not the overall one.
<debfx> ScottK, yofel: I've uploaded prison, once it's accepted prison and qrencode need a MIR
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll look at it in a bit.
<bambee> DC only about 600,000? wow... I thought that the population was greater o_O
<yofel> debfx: thanks
<yofel> ScottK: I took that from the Debian BTS and later simply forgot about it -.-
<yofel> also, I missed shadeslayer, so let's hope he pops in later
<debfx> yofel: you're welcome. are you planning to push the package to debian?
<yofel> I intended to at least, but I've no idea how to do it
<yofel> I'll talk to svuorela, met him earlier
<bambee> woo! my @kubuntu.org email works!!! :D
<debfx> yofel: first step would be to open an ITP bug, http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/#l1
<Tm_K> ScottK: seems to run, apps work, although I get occasional errors I don't get any hold of
<Tm_K> nothing that really restricts
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Could you put a result in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6221/1011
<Tm_K> for example kwallet doesn't get activated (and thus used) with networkmanager (:
<Tm_K> sure
<ScottK> Interesting.  I'd suggest filing a bug on that one.
<Tm_K> I don't have any useful logs though
<Tm_K> aah, found
<Tm_K> no kwalletd.desktop
<Tm_K> quickaccess plasma widget doesn't get loaded, prolly similarly missing desktop file
<ScottK> quickaccess has an open bug about it.
<ScottK> Please file one on the kwallet thing.
<ScottK> We removed quickaccess because it's dead, but forgot to remove it from the panel.
<Tm_K> righto (:
<debfx> Tm_K: /usr/share/kde4/services/kwalletd.desktop doesn't exist?
<Tm_K> nope
<Tm_K> ScottK: so, should I mark this as success anyway?
<ScottK> Yes.
<bambee> Is it possible with kwallet to don't ask password each time? for example each time my eepc starts the wifi is automatically connected and kwallet ask a password...  (it's for my mother everything must remain simple)
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<ScottK> It's been awhile since I looked into it.
<debfx> Tm_K: that's weird, is kde-runtime-data installed?
<yofel> debfx: k, I'll do it tomorrow, dead tired right now
<Tm_K> debfx: is
<debfx> bambee: use an empty password :)
<Tm_K> bambee it doesn't ask a password when there's no one set, or what debfx said
<Tm_K> debfx: so a bug should be filed against that package?
<bambee> an empty password? for the keyring... why not..
<bambee> debfx, Tm_K: I will try that, thanks
<debfx> Tm_K: that package contains kwalletd.desktop, no idea how something could eat that file
<ScottK> debfx: kdeutils FTBFS on powerpc.
<ScottK> He's got an old version.
 * ScottK forgot about that.
<Tm_K> hmmm
<Tm_K> bah, this gprs connection is slow
<ScottK> persia: ^^^ If you could fire up your powerpc box and look into that it would REALLY be appreciated.
<debfx> ScottK: the mainifest file says: kde-runtime-data	4:4.7.0a-0ubuntu1
<debfx> that's the most recent version
<ScottK> Oh, right.
<ScottK> I was looking at kwalletmanager
<ScottK> (which is in utils)
<Tm_K> I'm puzzled now where and what I should file in a bug report (:
<ScottK> Give us a moment.
<Tm_K> roger, I'll get back upstairs
<Tm_T> I didn't find any I/O errors from my logs either, a bit of a surprise
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.  That was kdesdk.
<ScottK> kde-runtime-data is arch :all, so it's got to be there.
<ScottK> Tm_T: If you're sure it's /usr/share/kde4/services/kwalletd.desktop that's missing, file the bug against kde-runtime.
<Tm_T> that file isn't there in my live session
<Tm_T> actually, I tried with "find /user -iname 'kwalletd.desktop'" too, no hits
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> And kde-runtime-data is installed (it must be)?
<Tm_T> it is
<ScottK> Weird.
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> I/O errors could have explained it somewhat, but as there's no those being seen...
<ScottK> You might grep /var/log/installer/ for any information about the package.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-06
 * ScottK shakes hit fist at shadeslayer.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Your kdepim merge where you dropped a stack of kleopatra headers makes kopete-cryptography FTBFS.
 * ScottK fixes.
<Tm_T> ScottK: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6221/1011
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<Tm_T> ScottK: couldn't find any useful logs for the bug report
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.  Thanks.
<Tm_T> I really need to find out what is wrong with the cdrom drive, boot takes good 10 minutes apparently
<apachelogger> that bug is moot btw
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, looks like I'll be putting together a couple of online global jams for Kubuntu... Bug Jam and Doc Jam. :D
<DarkwingDuck> Finalizing the location/date/time for my loco jam then I'll be tossing out emails re the Kubuntu Online Jams.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: moot?
<apachelogger> mooooooo-t
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Tm_T: see my comment
 * Tm_T huggles apachelogger
 * apachelogger prepares announcement blog post of epic proportions of awesome
<DarkwingDuck> For what apachelogger?
<Tm_T> the awesomeness
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ah, so kwallet is deactivated, but apps complain it's not there, makes sense I suppose (:
<apachelogger> Tm_T: what? which apps do complain?
<apachelogger> shoot them dead
<apachelogger> upstream issue
<Tm_T> knetworkmanager gives something about missing something, doesn't name it but it's clearly kwalletd
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: apachelogger 3.2 due next week :P
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: XD
<Tm_T> should have screencapped the error dialog (:)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mind getting a snap of that? if it is not too much of a hassle
<Tm_T> apachelogger: will do, but not right now
<apachelogger> but I am reasonably confident knm is being shite and should be fixed
<apachelogger> oh, that statement has so much truth on so many levels
<apachelogger> wow
 * apachelogger is like buddha or something
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, I love, LOVE off topic mailing list emails.
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu QA ML: I am trying to move from apple to ubuntu completely, but I have great softwares in apple. How can I use apple software on ubuntu? Is there a way besides using vmware?
<apachelogger> seems related to me
<apachelogger> also why would anyone move from osx to a cheap man's osx :P
<apachelogger> (with less apps, obviously :P(
<apachelogger> s/(/)/
<apachelogger> madness
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<yofel> morning
<DarkwingDuck> Mornin
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hah, my only USB drive went kaput on the flight when i started testing it
<shadeslayer> will find one during lunch and test it today
<mfraz74> yofel: did you get a chance to look at opendesktop?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: usb-creator goes kaput when installing the bootloader onto the USB
 * shadeslayer tries to report a but
<shadeslayer> s/but/bug
<shadeslayer> bug 821870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821870 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Cannot write EFI boot loader to USB Disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821870
<stanley_robertso> hi all .. Am new to kubuntu stuff .. wanted to contribute to c/c++ projects of it.. can someone redirect me to the appropriate channel/webpage
<stanley_robertso> so that i can know the required info and do thecontribution
<tsimpson> if you can't wait a few mins for a response on a weekend, you're probably not going to be a great contributor...
<shadeslayer> valorie: yofel either of you have a Kubuntu CD?
 * shadeslayer wonders where Riddell is
<yofel> nope, I do have a flash drive with me, but that won't help you...
<yofel> should've taken my optical drive with me...
<shadeslayer> hmm ... i wonder if there's a grub rescue disk which can install grub again
<ScottK> shadeslayer:  be sure to mark that on the iso tracker as a failed test due to that bug.
<ScottK> stanley_robertso: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo is a good place to start.
<yofel> ScottK: he managed to foobar his grub setup on his mac, so he'll do that ~soon
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.  It turns out he already did without me asking.  I want to make sure we get that on the list of Alpha 3 bugs to get tracked by the release team.
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you haz kubuntu ISO?
<shadeslayer> and where are you?
<yofel> shadeslayer: no iso, I'm sitting at the front behind svuorela and beside Lydia
<nsm> yofel: shadeslayer here
<nsm> yofel: where are you?
<yofel> well, correction: I have the .iso - but no disk to put it on
<nsm> yofel: i haz the disl
<nsm> *disk
<nsm> yofel: i managed to find a disk ... just need the ISO now :P
<nsm> yofel: where are you sitting?
<nigelb> nsm: lol, hijacking someone else's IRC? :P
<nsm> its nsm again, shadeslayer is using mine since he doesn't have a connection
<yofel> bah, the packet loss on this net is riddiculous -.-
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already done
<yofel> shadeslayer: where are you?
<yofel> I'm still sitting beside sput
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'm at the back
<shadeslayer> turn back
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> seen ;)
<shadeslayer> yofel: battery ran out, had to charge the notebook
<yofel> heh, just plugged mine in too
<bambee> evening
 * bambee is connected via 3G...
<bambee> it works but network is really really slow :(
<jussi> valorie: its bambee... ;)
<mischasworld_> hello
<mischasworld_> i think if found a bug in kleopatra on natty running the experimental ppa
<mischasworld_> when i try to set the owner trust of my openpgp certificate I'm unable to do so, because of a greyed out ok button
<mischasworld_> when I start it from the konsole I get this error message: Object::connect: No such slot QWidget::slotTrustLevelChanged()
<bambee> valorie: thanks for your post :)
<bambee> and +1 for non-technicals contributions
<bambee> every contributions are important
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-07
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I saw.  Thanks.
<yofel> morning
<stanley_robertso> hi yofel, gm
<stanley_robertso> all, need a small help. As per techbase.kde.org steps, i tried to download the snapshot tarball from the site http://anongit.kde.org/. but it is not opening properly. Any idea, where ican get the latest code ?
<yofel> stanley_robertso: try http://quickgit.kde.org/
<yofel> anongit is for git access
<yofel> +
<stanley_robertso> let me try  yofel.. thanks for the info
<stanley_robertso> yofel, you thr ?
<yofel> yes
<stanley_robertso> THe site worked.. But is there any way to seggregate/list the projects on technology wise
<yofel> stanley_robertso: https://projects.kde.org/projects ?
<stanley_robertso> yes
<ghettoblaster> hi all, tried a fresh clean install at my laptop (nvidia card) but xserver doesn't start. Neither nv nor nvidia is working.
<ghettoblaster> xserver says failed to load module. Anyone a hint for me, or is this the wrong forum?
<yofel> ghettoblaster: which release?
<ghettoblaster> loaded today
<ghettoblaster> whats the command to see the release?
<ghettoblaster> iso is from 03-Aug i386
<yofel> ghettoblaster: lsb_release -r
<yofel> but that'll be oneiric I guess
<ghettoblaster> Release:        11.10
<yofel> let's move back to +1
<ghettoblaster> ok
<stanley_robertso> yofel: if we are in a version [ 10.4 ] how to move to latest version ? just running sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<yofel> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<yofel> and it's 10.04 ;)
<stanley_robertso> i hope the latest stable version is 10.04
<stanley_robertso> right ?
<yofel> stanley_robertso: it's 11.04
<stanley_robertso> ok
<yofel> stanley_robertso: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<stanley_robertso> kewl, thanks
<yofel> apachelogger: heh, great video on dragon 3 :D
<apachelogger> yofel: :D eean had his talk?
<yofel> we're just at the lightning talks ^^
<apachelogger> well yes, is his over already? I should be blogging or something :P
<yofel> it is
<yofel> there are so many folks wanting a talk so everyone has ~3 minutes...
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> yofel: did he screw up? :P
<apachelogger> cause he bombed one at the last DS :P
<yofel> not really, his only said a few words and most of the talk was done by your video :P
<yofel> although, *playing* that webm thing took a few attempts by the organizers (including one dragon crash :P) - they did that before the talks though
<Riddell> apachelogger is supreme phonon master
<apachelogger> yofel: perfect :D
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/08/07/dragon-player-3/
<apachelogger> good enough?
<yofel> yep :)
<yofel> group photo time = chaos time ...
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<rbelem> apachelogger, could you take a look in https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/+junk/kdelibs-mobile
<apachelogger> send me a mail
<apachelogger> I am about to leave for the airport
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki :-)
<yofel> oh fun
<yofel> Fixed digikam cmake stuff to actually find marble, but it doesn't build against marble from kde 4.7
<yofel> so if we want geolocation we need someone to package digikam 2.0 fast
<Quintasan> YEAH NO SOUND IN FLASH
<Quintasan> yofel: http://osdir.com/ml/kde-commits/2011-08/msg00146.html
<Quintasan> Did we get that into our packages?
<yofel> no, we didn't - as it's broken for me
<Quintasan> That one commit?
<yofel> no, I meant that taksmanager. Was so distracted by DS that I haven't looked at any commits lately
<yofel> *the taskmanager
<Quintasan> Oh I see.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Do you has knowledge how to do package syncs?
<JontheEchidna> how to request them?
<JontheEchidna> requestsync packagename
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I mean it, can we do syncs as kubuntu-dev or we need archive admin powers?
<JontheEchidna> gotta have dat admin powars
<Quintasan> Meh
<Quintasan> ScottK: bug #820441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820441 in alure (Ubuntu) "Sync alure (1.2-1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820441
<JontheEchidna> you can automatically ack as kubuntu-dev, though
<prshtra> So KDE5 soon huh
<Quintasan> Huh?
<JontheEchidna> well, for things in the kubuntu-dev package set
<prshtra> just when KDE4 was getting usable
<Quintasan> I either missed something or someone is spreading false information
<JontheEchidna> prshtra: probably not for another year at the earliest, plus it's not going to be another huge jump
<JontheEchidna> no need to rewrite everythign
<ScottK> Quintasan: It needs shell access I don't have.
<prshtra> Lets *hope* 
<ScottK> If it's really blocking your work, I'll do it manually.
<prshtra> BTW is this the right place for kubuntu bug reports?
<Quintasan> prshtra: If it's a bug in packaging then yes
<Quintasan> prshtra: If it's a bug in KDE then http://bugs.kde.org
<ScottK> Quintasan: KDE 4.7 is the last KDE 4 release of kdelibs.
<prshtra> Quintasan:  ok thanks.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It's not blocking MY work but upstream is whining about users coming to them and whining they can't compile etc.
<ScottK> So KDE5 soon is an over simplification, but it's not entirely wrong.
<prshtra> if i cannot determine where the bug lies, is it ok to post to both bugtrackers?
<ScottK> prshtra: You can ask here then.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'll do it manually.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks
<prshtra> I have a general KDE question/bug. At times , certain configuration options in KDE stop working. Creating a new user and fresh .kde and copying it to existing user account helps. I know this is not a proper bug report, just checking if this class of bugs are/were common. 
<Quintasan> prshtra: Certain, as in?
<Quintasan> I'd like an example
<prshtra> sure. the 'group windows' feature (tab bar on top) stopped working one day.
<prshtra> nothing in the menus at all . 
<prshtra> Tried to fix using system-settings, no luck.
<prshtra> copying new profile solved it. 
<Quintasan> Hmm, unless you have no other windows open it should work, if you have other windows opened then it is a bug
<prshtra> I have observed several instances of files in .kde getting odd values (config options which i did not explicitly set).
<prshtra> another instance was: i could not add buttons to the topmost bar (like always-on-top)
<Quintasan> That should really go to bugzilla then, we don't mess with user settings in our packages
<prshtra> Quintasan: ok. Its quite tricky to reproduce since it happens 'sporadically' . Unless i log all changes to .kde . 
<ScottK> prshtra: My guess is that's a bug that should be filed upstream.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Done
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: The icecreaming magic is broken on the arm boxes.  I had to turn it off.
<debfx> it will be fixed once an archive admin decides it might be time to process syncs again
<ScottK> debfx: What needs syncing?
<debfx> ScottK: icecc
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * micahg is hoping we get a sync run in the morning
<bambee> evening
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-30
 * Riddell eyes over http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/4.9.0.html
<apachelogger> ahoy ahoy
<Riddell> hum, anyone know what's up with okular in kubuntu-ninjas?  it can't find libspectre but it's installed and it works locally
<Riddell> "we have to release another security bugfix release this weeks because of recently discovered security problems."  hmm ScottK might be right about his dislike of php in owncloud
<yofel> I'm currently learning PHP for work, and it's horrible enough so I would agree with that
<yofel> Riddell: okular needs a build-dep on pkg-config
<Riddell> ooh well spotted yofel 
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Got my Raspi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: going to port kubuntu to armv6 now? :)
<shadeslayer> heh, there's a debian distro specially built for the Raspberry Pi, called Raspbian
<shadeslayer> it's installing over the network atm
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately, the entire Northern Grid in India has gone down or sth, so barely any electricity :P
<shadeslayer> we could just help Raspbian update it's KDE packages ;)
 * shadeslayer will probably run PMC on it on a full HD TV
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://yfrog.com/hsyyzvlj
<Riddell> shadeslayer: USB power supply in top right?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> the other USB is the keyboard :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's the monitor?
<Riddell> that's the top middle one without a plug in it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's a old school CRT TV that I've hooked it up to right now :P
<shadeslayer> bottom middle
<shadeslayer> no ethernet near the HDTV
<shadeslayer> ( couldn't get tethering to work as well, the network kernel is really minimal )
<Riddell> that's not a VGA socket bottom middle?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> but what is it?
<shadeslayer> Component Video
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> and wow, that image is really small
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dy0i54jytlyyjn4/IMAG0001_COVER.jpg
<shadeslayer> everything is a bit tight, from the power connector to the SD card slot at the bottom
<shadeslayer> USB adapters are alright though
<Riddell> "Richard Johnson (nixternal) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members"
<ScottK> Sigh.
<Riddell> ScottK: sigh?
<ScottK> About nixternal.
<ScottK> And because I misread it.
<ScottK> I read removed for renewed.
<Riddell> it's nice he still loves us, but he doesn't do much so you could argue he should step down (or better - start doing useful things again)
<apachelogger> if he really loved us he'd do useful things :'(
<apachelogger> afiestas_: can you explain to me why some windows are on one activity only and others are on all activities?
<afiestas_> apachelogger:  I can't, ask ivan
<apachelogger> afiestas_: what's his irc nick?
<ScottK> Riddell: If he bothered to renew, there's hope he'll come back.
<ScottK> Riddell and yofel: http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<yofel> already read it
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So then you know.
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59011-Firefox-KDE-support&p=304990&viewfull=1#post304990
<apachelogger> anyone understands that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not me
 * shadeslayer was wondering what he was trying to say as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: someone who doesn't get the technical impossibility of using XUL themes in Qt
<apachelogger> but what does he want?
<apachelogger> kde-look in firefox?
<Riddell> apachelogger: best ignored?
<Riddell> hi vprints_, akademy all tidied up?
<vprints_> hi :)
<vprints_> mostly, yes
<vprints_> still have some boxes though :D
<shadeslayer> ones with ponies in them?
<vprints_> :D
<shadeslayer> ship them to apachelogger ;)
<vprints_> there might be some ponies :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: he sent a mail to me :P
<apachelogger> vprints_: ponies 
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: to everyone in that PPA of yours
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nice
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> indeed
<vprints_> How are Kubuntu dev's doing?
<Riddell> 4.9 is compiling away in the secret PPA, testing will be needed in a bit
<vprints_> üüü
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> Quintasan_: The 'fix ibus' part of making IM work is done in quantal.
<Riddell> anyone onto telepathy 0.4.1?
<ScottK> IIRC shadeslayer  said something about it.
<ScottK> Not sure if he was doing anything.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can I have details? What was exatly fixed?
<ScottK> Quintasan: The missing depends on gnome-icon-theme.
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> Okay
<ScottK> (which is why some people can't see the icon)
<ScottK> They don't have it.
<Quintasan> I still didn't take a look at language-selector though.
<ScottK> How about kdeplasma-addons?
<ScottK> If think the icon fix and adding the package back can be SRU'ed.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh, I'll do it today or tomorrow then
<Quintasan> I mean adding back kimpanel
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> vHanda: is there a patch needed for 4.9 about nepomuk?
<Riddell> or was it included?
<Riddell> seems not, adding https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105744/
<vHanda> Riddell: how receptive would you guys be if you had to package nepomuk-core again?
<vHanda> uhh, let me rephrase that - a nepomuk-core with a different ABI
<Riddell> vHanda: that's fine, it's all in the secret PPA yet
<vHanda> won't you need to recompile kde-runtime then?
<vHanda> cause I really really hate this one stupid class, and I would love to get rid of it
<vHanda> but I haven't heard back from the release team
<Riddell> vHanda: yes we would but that's not tricky
<shadeslayer> so, germinate people, could someone explain to me what stuff inside the paranthese stands for? I've read the manpage quite some times but I still don't get it
<micahg> shadeslayer: in a seed?  it's a recommends vs depends
<shadeslayer> micahg: yeah
<shadeslayer> micahg: why not just put it in desktop-recommends ?
<micahg> shadeslayer: that's what happends :)
<shadeslayer> or is desktop-recommends-foo generate from desktop-foo
<micahg> *happens
<micahg> they're both generated from the desktop seed
<shadeslayer> ahhhhh ... ok
<shadeslayer> micahg: and one clarification, ships vs live
<shadeslayer> vs desktop
<shadeslayer> ships -> on the CD but not installed
<shadeslayer> desktop -> KDE Core packages
<micahg> yes, AIUI
<shadeslayer> Live -> Stuff like calligra?
<micahg> desktop = kubuntu-desktop
<micahg> live = extra stuff in live env, not in desktop
<shadeslayer> does stuff from live get installed onto the system?
<micahg> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ( plus, it seems like we don't have a 'live' seed in kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer> )
<micahg> shadeslayer: no, it's used in images (see comments in the file)
<shadeslayer> micahg: which file? :P
<micahg> live file in kubuntu.quantal seed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There is a live seed.
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> ok
<micahg> s/seed/branch/, s/file/seed/ :)
<kubotu> micahg meant: "live file in kubuntu.quantal branch"
<micahg> kubotu: almost right :)
<shadeslayer> aha ok
<ScottK> Where is debfx 's fancy new KDE version script?
 * ScottK wants to try it on 4.8.5.
<debfx> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * genii-around sips and ponders +junk
<debfx> have fun
<shadeslayer> hmm .. raspi is pretty slow
<shadeslayer> atleast apt-get install htop is really slow :P
<shadeslayer> Can't set locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct! \o/
<shadeslayer> Linux rpi 3.1.9+ #110 PREEMPT Wed Jun 13 11:41:58 BST 2012 armv6l GNU/Linux :D
<shadeslayer> wow, a fairly recent kernel
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
 * Quintasan points shadeslayer to the door
<Quintasan> damned bastard has working hardware
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: take solace in the fact that I only have 16 MB's of video memory
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, I got it booting but now eth0 can't come up xD
<shadeslayer> and 240 MB's of RAM
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: driver probably crapped out :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the fun part is that I can define what amount of video memory the RasPi should take :D
<Quintasan> Did I mention where the doors are shadeslayer?
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/525422
<Quintasan> ..
<Quintasan> brb rebooting to linux
<shadeslayer> for some reason the ipv6 module is in use
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ktp 0.4.1 where?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's in my PPA
<Quintasan> y u no upload to ppa:telepathy-kde/ppa?
<shadeslayer> because it's not finished
<shadeslayer> and I semi scripted it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> script still needs alot of work
<Quintasan> I demand you finish it now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: today was germinate/Pi day, tomorrow is ktp day
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What script?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I wrote a small script that uses uscan and uupdate
<shadeslayer> to update ALL the KDE Telepathy packages
<shadeslayer> except one didn't have a watch file
<shadeslayer> and it doesn't check if you have proper Maintainers in the control file
<Quintasan> is the second thing really important?
<Quintasan> send me the script
<shadeslayer> well .. yeah
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120174/
<Quintasan> Though I doubt it's really necessary to scipt that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: way too many packates to do by hand
<shadeslayer> *packages
<shadeslayer> usage is ./foo.sh version
<shadeslayer> and it appends ppa1 to versions right now ;)
<shadeslayer> like I said, it's a WIP
<Quintasan> Silly Rohan
<Quintasan> no 0.4 for oneiric
<shadeslayer> brrr ... do we care about oneiric?
<shadeslayer> just flipping upgrade to LTS already :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: besides, why the hell are you using pull-lp-source?
<Quintasan> We do have 0.4 in quantal?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how else would I run uscan? :P
<Quintasan> Are our changes upstreamable or there are none?
<shadeslayer> there are none
<shadeslayer> the current packages ( except one or two ) are syncd
<shadeslayer> *sync'd
<shadeslayer> the exceptions are ktp-contact-runner and ktp-contact-applet which have not been packaged upstream
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do we change maintainer to Kubuntu Developers if I update an Debian imported package?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> THIS IS INSANE
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON NOW
<Quintasan> Why there are 0.4 packages for QUANTAL in the PPA?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: huh?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ok, that doesn't make sense
<Quintasan> ktp-accounts-kcm - 0.4.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1  (Newer version available) 	(changes file) 	kiagiadakis-george 	2012-06-19	Published	Quantal	Kde
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how does it even matter ;)
<Quintasan> It does
<shadeslayer> maybe because George wanted to release the packages for testing earlier
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: huh?
<Quintasan> If we sort out uploading order I can just script some magic and we can be automagically done for every development release
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uploading order doesn't matter now, lp figures out when to rebuild
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: take my script, add magic for fixing Maintainers and changelog entries ( uploading to PPA's for testbuilding  etc )
<shadeslayer> and voila
<Quintasan> LOL NO
<Quintasan> look
<shadeslayer> added bonus : look for files not installed
<Darkwing> Hey guys, give me another week or so and I'll be abck.
<Darkwing> back.
<highvoltage> hey Darkwing, you've been too scarce on IRC lately!
<Quintasan> O_O
<Quintasan> Darkwing: \o
<Quintasan> Sup?
<highvoltage> hey I was first in line!
<highvoltage> Darkwing: before you dissappear again, is there any chance that you could give me a link where I could download an image (even if it's not working properly yet) for the zatab?
<Darkwing> Yeah I know...
<Darkwing> I've been going through a divorce and I'm moving from California to Indiana.
<highvoltage> Darkwing: sorry to hear, I hope it's as unpainful as it could possibly be
<ScottK> Careful.  Too close to nixternal and you'll vanish in the vortex too.
<Darkwing> highvoltage: you have an email and I'll email you every link? I have not had time to do much with it due to my RL crap
<Darkwing> ScottK: You're not that lucky :P:P
<highvoltage> Darkwing: understandable
<highvoltage> Darkwing: jonathan@ubuntu.com
<highvoltage> Darkwing: I'd really appreciate it :)
<Darkwing> highvoltage:  I'll get what I can to ya. :D
<highvoltage> Darkwing: awesome! thanks!
<Darkwing> I fly to Indiana on Friday.
<Darkwing> So I'll be back soon.
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Divorce? Urgh. Sorry to hear that
<Darkwing> Yeah... with three kids involved too...
<Quintasan> Yeah, and as ScottK said, be careful for nixternal vibes in the air
<Quintasan> Black holes are common in there I hear
<Quintasan> :P
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> I'm also close to jjesse and he didn't vanish. :P:P
<Quintasan> If you start hearing voices then it's already too late
<Darkwing> You mean I'm the only one who listens to the voices?
<Darkwing> :P:P
<highvoltage> heh
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I think if you hear some voices in your head then you will be the only one hearing them :P
<Darkwing> :D
<shadeslayer> "#less gnome, jriddell"
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> COME TO THE OTHER SIDE
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Quintasan> now you are aware you read that in nixternal's voice
<shadeslayer> ah yes, next UDS at Copenhagen
<Quintasan> WUT
<shadeslayer> it's up on uds.ubuntu.com
<Quintasan> SAUCE
<Darkwing> Copenhagen?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> where svourela lives iirc 
<Darkwing> If I can afford to get my passport done, I'll be there.
<Darkwing> BRB, reboot
<Quintasan> What the hell
<shadeslayer> ok, I should be able to install kde-standard on the pi
<shadeslayer> should have enough space
<Darkwing> back
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wklej.org/id/800840
<Quintasan> lawd
<Darkwing> hmmz... quantal doesn't like my crypt space
<Quintasan> never seen that
<shadeslayer> lolwat
<Quintasan> ccache: FATAL: Failed to create /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/a/3: Permission denied
<Quintasan> hahah
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> how do I disable this ccache crap
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: drop D20icecc
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pastebin your pbuilderrc
<Quintasan> >implying I have this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120242/
<shadeslayer> I have the ninja hooks in ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<Quintasan> so do I
<shadeslayer> <3 localepurge
<Quintasan> but I dropped most of them
<shadeslayer> Total disk space freed by localepurge: 83324 KiB
<shadeslayer> micahg: ScottK which seed list does the live ISO use ? ship-live or just live?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at the structure file.
<Quintasan> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that's what I'm looking at
<shadeslayer> If I understood right, it's live
<ScottK> What's not clear?
<ScottK> No.  Ship live.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there are 2 targes, live and ship-live
<shadeslayer> oh
<Quintasan> I'm just  going insane
<ScottK> Note that ship-live includes live.
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> Die in a fire ccache
<ScottK> So ship-live determines what's i n the squashfs.
<shadeslayer> ( plus has boot, important to boot a ISO )
<shadeslayer> hmmm ... got it
<Quintasan> What on Earth is wrong with ccache now
<shadeslayer> anywho, I'm done for the night, sleeping, bye :)
<ScottK> OK.  Here we go.
<ScottK> 4.8.5 to ninjas ...
<ScottK> These are always fun ... "dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa *.changes"
<Quintasan> Why did it break
<Quintasan> I didn't even try to fix it
<ScottK> Crap.
<ScottK> Riddell: You know that since you did 4.9.0 for precise in Ninjas, now I can't use it for 4.8.5?
<yofel> isn't 4.8.5 already out? then you could use staging
<yofel> ah no
 * ScottK resists the temptation to express his frustration via the "delete PPA" button.
<yofel> WAAAIIIIT
<ScottK> I said I was resisting.
<ScottK> RIght, so building them all locally will take awhile.
<ScottK> New kde-runtime tarball for 4.9.0.
<apachelogger> ScottK: get another ppa?
<ScottK> Not a private one.
<apachelogger> why not?
<ScottK> Because they don't just hand those out.
<ScottK> Didn't get very far anyway.  
<ScottK> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/libnepomuk.so.4': No such file or directory
<ScottK> kde4libs FTBFS.
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, what would be the harm in getting another ppa in addition to the primary ninja?
<ScottK> No harm, just not sure if we'll get it.
<ScottK> Actually, not sure I want to remind them we've got the one we do.
<ScottK> Now that Riddell 's flown the coop, I'm not sure we're supposed to keep it.
<ScottK> How do I run a  CMake module by hand?
<ScottK> Specifically cmake/modules/FindSoprano.cmake in kdelibs.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Could NOT find Soprano:  Found version "2.7.5", but required is at least "2.7.56" (found /usr/include)
<Riddell> ScottK: what what?
<ScottK> If we want 4.8.5 in precise we'll either need to update soprano or figure out how to revert stuff.
<ScottK> The soprano diff is ~3,000 lines.
<Riddell> does 4.8.5 need a new soprano?
<ScottK> All my 4.8.5 uploads to ninjas got rejected.
<ScottK> Dunno.  I wrote packages/release to say WTF.
<ScottK> CMake says it does.
<Riddell> well that's a bit anti-social of it, nag at vHanda 
<Riddell> ninjas is being used for 4.9 as you found out, use kubuntu-ppa/staging in such cases
<ScottK> Riddell: Can't pre-release.  It's still private tarballs.
<Riddell> hmm, that's a clash
<ScottK> vHanda: Is there something we can do about needing a new soprano for KDE SC 4.8.5?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-31
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1031165] plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus missing @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031165 (by Scott Kitterman)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031165 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Quantal) "plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus missing" [High,New]
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1031167] installation of libqt4-gui fails with unmet dependencies @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031167 (by Stephan Fabel)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031167 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "installation of libqt4-gui fails with unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<vHanda> ScottK: you don't need need a new Soprano for 4.8.5
<vHanda> I specially put some patches in 4.8.5 which make it work with old Soprano
<vHanda> anyway, KDE 4.9 should be out tomorrow :D
<Riddell> vHanda: that's not what the cmake tests say
<Riddell> 4.8.5 is a different use case than 4.9 (stable release update vs latest release, different users prefer one over the other)
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> Alot of the documentation on ISO builds is on a sekrit google doc
<shadeslayer> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RPPF14h1Sw2gQjGTuZjUIlNHnGrafS8ekhFjJM9MT00/edit?pli=1#
<shadeslayer> question, why does ship-live not depend on ship and only depends on live? does live automagically pull in ship?
<shadeslayer> here : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.quantal/view/head:/STRUCTURE
<shadeslayer> ( or does the include at the top do this )
<debfx> ship is the alternate image
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> oh ... ok
<shadeslayer> I think I get the whole picture now :P
<shadeslayer> ( albeit it's quite confusing when you first start looking at it )
<Riddell> who made that google doc?
<shadeslayer> no idea
<shadeslayer> I just found it after alot of googling
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Quintasan: do you use a sdcard to boot stuff on your dev boards? IO performance is absolute shit for my sdcard
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I do and current versions of ubuntu are "pre-installed" images from those cards but they've changed to more normal install images for 12.10
<Riddell> so you install them on a usb drive
<Riddell> for perforance reasons
<shadeslayer> quite rightly so
<shadeslayer> most of the bottleneck on the RasPi is IO ( and not memory or CPU power )
<Riddell> well it means I have to keep swapping the keyboard and mouse since I only have two usb sockets on the pandaboard
<shadeslayer> get a usb hub? :P
<Riddell> that would be a sensible answer
 * shadeslayer will try and install the rootfs on his external hdd later in the evening today
<Riddell> I'm surprised usb is faster than SD though
<Riddell> I guess the advantage of SD is just simplicity of controller
<shadeslayer> yeah, then again, I guess it depends on whats the class of the SD card
<shadeslayer> Farnell probably gave me a class 4 sd card >.>
<shadeslayer> yep, Class 4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your electricity was on the news last night, all solved?
<shadeslayer> hah, nope
<shadeslayer> I barely have enough electricity, just manage to keep my router up
<shadeslayer> thank god it's raining, would be ETOOHOT to work otherwise
<shadeslayer> so I just shut down everything else, and try and keep the router running 24x7
<Riddell> ..but your computer is up
<shadeslayer> well yeah, the power comes on intermittently, and usually there's power from 3AM in the morning to 8 AM
<Riddell> vHanda: aww thing.h got removed, that was my favourite header!
<shadeslayer> just enough to keep my laptop running :)
<shadeslayer> no power for the past 4 hours though :P
<Riddell> erk
<shadeslayer> and at times plasma goes mental and says that I have 0% battery
<Riddell> the battery applet seems a bit buggy in 4.9
<Riddell> it doesn't update often
<shadeslayer> well .. they say it was fixed, works in neon, lets see what happens in the release packages
<Riddell> and just now it seems to be in with the Hide Icons section for me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: AC adapter plugged in?
<shadeslayer> it tries to be smart and hides itself when you've plugged in the adapter
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ( which makes sense imho )
<Riddell> hum that's just confusing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: unplug and it'll appear magically
<Riddell> right enough
<apachelogger> Riddell: it only appears when there is something that might require your attention
<apachelogger> now since being plugged in is the best state it does not require your attention
<apachelogger> not being plugged in or for example not being able to access a battery state would though
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Yeah I use SD card
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: also, I have started uploading ktp 0.4.1 to quantal and backporting to precise
<Riddell> Quintasan: great thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well it's just internal and accounts-kcm
<Quintasan> My internet died for some reason
<jtechidna> shadeslayer: so I hear half of India is without electricity?
<Riddell> jtechidna: careful, your highlight will use up his battery!
<jtechidna> !
<jtechidna> anyway, good luck w/ that whole situation
<Quintasan> lol
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1031167] installation of libqt4-gui fails with unmet dependencies @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031167 (by Stephan Fabel)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031167 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "installation of libqt4-gui fails with unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Invalid]
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: more or less
<shadeslayer> The electricity just came back, a 6 hour powercut I think
 * shadeslayer is catching up on what happened as well since he couldn't watch the news
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw, "<Riddell> ..but your computer is up" , we have power backup systems in every house, mine usually lasts about 2-3 hours
<shadeslayer> "BJP spokesperson Prakash Javadekar said this is total failure of the UPA government in the power sector, which is manifested in the total blackout of the two days and the grid failure." << Typical Indian politicians blaming each other :P
<jtechidna> s/Indian politicians/politicians
<jtechidna> :P
<ScottK> vHanda: 4.8.5 has set"(SOPRANO_MIN_VERSION "2.7.56")" and we have 2.7.5.  That's a problem.
<shadeslayer> gtg
<shadeslayer> more power outage
<shadeslayer> byeee
<dantti> my locales got screwed in 12.04 for some reason LANG=pt_BR (no UTF8 here), locale gen prints those missing messages, I recall dpkg-reconfigure locale but ubuntu doesn't have, google inst't helping any tips?
<Quintasan> jtechidna: How do I insert newline in sed?
<jtechidna> uh
<jtechidna> \n?
<Quintasan> bzzzz
<Quintasan> doesn't work
<jtechidna> I found this magic on stackoverflow to replace the newlines in a file with a space: sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/ /g'
<jtechidna> you could also do: tr '\n' ' ' < input
<Quintasan> I want to change
<Quintasan> Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Quintasan> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Quintasan> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Quintasan> into that
<Quintasan> WHY THE HELL IS SHIFT BACKSPACE BOUND TO RESTART X
<jtechidna> you could run update-maintainer, and then modify the maintainer line to be Kubuntu Developers
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^ - we are dumb
<Quintasan> meh that's hardly a solution
<Quintasan> still requires sed magic
<jtechidna> you could fork update-maintainer :P
<yofel> what sed command did you run where \n didn't work?
<debfx> yes, and please put the result into kubuntu-dev-tools
<Quintasan> yo
<Quintasan> yofel: 
<Quintasan> sed s/Maintainer\:\ Debian\ KDE\ Extras\ Team\ \<pkg\-kde\-extras\@lists\.alioth\.debian\.org\>/Maintainer\:\ Kubuntu\ Developers\ \<kubuntu\-devel\@lists\.ubuntu\.com\>\nXSBC\-Original\-Maintainer\:\ Debian\ KDE\ Extras\ Team\ \<pkg\-kde\-extras\@lists\.alioth\.debian\.org\>/ control
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> NVM
<Quintasan> I'M SO DUMB
<Quintasan> \\n worked
<yofel> uh... quotes would probably have worked too...
<Quintasan> Best one-liner ever
<Quintasan> shadeslayer is going to love this
<Riddell> dantti: whyever don't you use utf-8?  I don't think we support non-utf-8 locales
<dantti> Riddell: no the problem I want to use UTF-8, but I can't find where this thing is (not) comming from
<dantti> Riddell: my other machine got the same problem after the update
<Riddell> dantti: tried running language-selector-kde ?
<dantti> no, will that help console logins? I even created a new user but it also suffers from the same issue, I greped all my /etc but I can't find what's wrong..
<Riddell> dantti: it will set the system local eyes
<Riddell> yes
<dantti> Riddell: it still didn't work :/
<dantti> I change to english it still just says LANG="pt_BR"
<dantti> quite odd
<vHanda> Riddell: how do I get a backtrace out from this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/980110 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913024 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #980110 nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2()" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> vHanda: the backtrace is the same as on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/913024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913024 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2()" [High,Confirmed]
<vHanda> no they are totally different components, and that back trace doesn't have debugging symbols
<vHanda> oh well
<yofel> true, the retracer messed up then :(
<Quintasan> yofel: http://wklej.org/id/801247
<Quintasan> Any ideas what's going on?
<Quintasan> yofel: nvm
<Quintasan> once again I'm being dumb
<dantti> Riddell: btw do you know who should I poke about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003090 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003090 in linux (Ubuntu) "Please enable HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH (on xorg-edgers and quantal kernel packages)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Riddell> dantti: the kernel team I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/
<dantti> k, it's been a while with no activity...
<apol> while working in muon I've found some syntactic errors in some app-install/desktop/*desktop files
<apol> do you think we can fix those?
<apol> http://paste.opensuse.org/60421562 << example
<Riddell> apol: what's the error?
<apol> Riddell: Categories has : instead of =
<Riddell> apol: those files come from the pakcages
<Riddell> so it's probably an error in the package
<apol> i know :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Welp, took some time but with base of shadeslayer's script we have some sort of automatization for ktp
<Riddell> apol: yes it is, so patches to the packages and bugs to debian or ubuntu or upstream as approprirate welcome
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh cool
<apol> Riddell: well, where do I report it?
<Riddell> apol: depends on the package, spout has a .desktop file added by the debian packager so report to debian bugs
<Riddell> and give a patch to me or anyone in ubuntu if you want it fixed here quickly
<Riddell> s/patch/debdiff/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "and give a debdiff to me or anyone in ubuntu if you want it fixed here quickly"
<apol> well, that's probably the reason why it's broken :S
<jjesse> hrmm it looks like somehow my membership in kubuntu members and ubuntu members has slipped
<jjesse> should i have had a notification (email) about this?
<jjesse> cause i don't have one in gmail :(
<jjesse> how do i get reactivated?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes you'd have got an e-mail a week before it changed and on the day i think
<jjesse> Riddell, i did a search through GMAIL and nothing showed up
<jjesse> the only email i have w/ member in it is that my cloak has been deactivated
<jjesse> do i need to reapply at th next meeting?
<Riddell> jjesse: no I shouldn't think so, I'll just check with others
<jjesse> Riddell, ok, i would be more than willing to go through it again
<mgraesslin> hi all
<mgraesslin> I have a little Kubuntu problem :-)
<mgraesslin> it is called https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=kwin-intel
<mgraesslin> the problem was present in 11.04 went away in 11.10 and reappeared in 12.04
<mgraesslin> in the meantime we adjusted the default settings so that the Intel driver does not crash
<mgraesslin> the important part is that it only crashes in Ubuntu
<mgraesslin> which brings me to the thought: would you accept a patch to remove the functionality in question just in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> mgraesslin: if that's what it takes then yeah
<Riddell> I'll make a note to bring it up with the x people too
<mgraesslin> wow I found one for Fedora
<Riddell> jjesse: "Jonathan Jesse2006-04-13 Expired on 2011-11-21"
<Riddell> so you dropped off a while ago
<jjesse> yeah a long time agO :)
<jjesse> but my mask ended today on IRC so that's what prompted this :)
<Quintasan> This shadeslayer
<Quintasan> Not keeping ktp ppa in order
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Any ideas if Delete package in PPA options purges everything related to that package?
<Quintasan> THIS SHADESLAYER
<yofel> Quintasan: it should delete anything related to it - except the history
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh great. You are here
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/526208/
<Quintasan> Does this looks sane?
<Quintasan> I mean are there any errors in th elif part
<Quintasan> not sure if kate section collapsing is wrong or I'm dumb
 * Quintasan curses shadeslayer for creating such an inefficient script
<Quintasan> Why put things for quantal into ppa when we can upload it to universe now
<ScottK> shhhhh.  He's a professional.
<ScottK> Definitely.
<Quintasan> I have no idea if this script works but I crafted the theory in 5 minutes so it has to work
<Quintasan> Gentleman. My theorycrafting skill has been upgraded.
<yofel> looks sane, except line 81
<Quintasan> HELL I'M A GENIOUS
<Quintasan> yofel: I fixed it and added few features
<Quintasan> yofel: We can split half of shadeslayer's salary if that's okay with you
<Quintasan> I get quater for making it and you get quater for checking it
<yofel> intentional or accidental features? (and sure :P)
<Quintasan> HUHEUEHUEHEUHEUEHEUHEUEHUEHUEHEHUHEUEHEU
<Quintasan> Riddell: Expect blazing fast releases of ktp now
<ScottK> Quintasan: Genious at work: http://abstrusegoose.com/483
<Quintasan> ScottK: Ha! I use bash, I don't have to care about memory allocation now :P
<yofel> hehe
<Quintasan> ScottK: Be sure to send me that when I start fixing something major :P
<ScottK> ;-)
<Quintasan> If only I could automatize checking patch sanity
<Quintasan> yofel: I find it funny how shadeslayer links to changes file, that kind of implies he uploads without test building ;)
<yofel> well, that's his purpose for the PPA I guess
<Quintasan> Hm really? I always testbuild
<Quintasan> God knows why
<jocarter> heh
<Quintasan> Maybe I like seeing the text fly.
<yofel> heh, +1
<ScottK> For Debian you can't avoid test building since you upload source + binary.
<Quintasan> yofel: Well there is some sort of magic going on I can't exactly pinpoint but the target release in debian/changelog doesn't really match up with what I want to do
<Quintasan> I change it manually for time being
<yofel> what's it being set to?
<yofel> and where are you even setting that?
<Quintasan> [telepathy-kde]% ./update-ktp.sh 0.4.1 devel    (quintasan@nightwalker:..ging/telepathy-kde)
<Quintasan> Should set it to quantal
<Quintasan> zzzz
<Quintasan> download faster
<yofel> if it's set to UNRELEASED that's a change in dch for quantal
<yofel> which I guess uupdate uses
<Quintasan> it's set to precise T_T
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> I just need to switch the logic
<yofel> and you're running quantal?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> I'm running precise
<yofel> well, then you'll have to force that yourself
<Quintasan> I don't build stuff in vm
<Quintasan> I'll just switch the logic
<Quintasan> i.e swap precise for quantal in the devel if
<Quintasan> now that should work
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> IT'S ALIVE
<Quintasan> ScottK: Didn't we get Elections done?
<yofel> elections?
<ScottK> We did.
<Quintasan> Why the hell it's still in #kubuntu topic?
<Quintasan> Do we have someone who can remove it?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> I imagine anyone on the council can, but I've no idea how.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks for getting that sorted out
<ScottK> Did he fix it?
 * ScottK doesn't know.
<Quintasan> genii-around did
<Quintasan> I thought you asked him :P
<ScottK> Nope, but I guess he was watching.
 * genii-around sips his coffee 
<jocarter> ScottK: are you likely to go to the next UDS?
<ScottK> jocarter: I'm considering it.
<ScottK> At least it's somewhere interesting that I've never been to before.
<jocarter> cool
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you know if we are going to keep libreoffice-kde around?
<ScottK> I would assume so, but I don't know.
<Quintasan> Hmm, okay
<ScottK> It's upstream now, so I don't know why it wouldn't continue to be shipped.
<Quintasan> oooh
<Quintasan> it went upstream?
<ScottK> Yeah, since a long time.
<Quintasan> I remember someone saying it's too buggy and we don't have the workforce to maintain it
<ScottK> I think you're thinking for firefox.
<Quintasan> Maybe*
<ScottK> Yes.  that was firefox
<ScottK> Not so much buggy as it touched code that changed a lot so it had to be redone for every firefox release.
<ScottK> Huge work.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well currently someone in #kubuntu can't read some of dialogues and removing libreoffice-kde fixed some of the things but he is still unable to read quotations
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It looks like this http://i.imgur.com/9W9Q3.jpg
<Quintasan> Scary stuff
<ScottK> Scary they've got unapplied security updates.
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> The garbage on the screen looks to me like video driver stuff, but I dunno.
<Quintasan> Yeah I assumed the same but I remembered this (apparent) kde libreoffice intergration being broken and I was half right
<ScottK> It does have it's issues, but I don't think that's one of them.
<Quintasan> fml
<Quintasan> still doesn't get proper target distro
<Quintasan> yofel: How do I enforce certain distro version for uupdate
<yofel> no idea, I see no option to do so
<Quintasan> Hell
<Riddell> Quintasan: in changelog?
<Quintasan> I have no idea why running the script over with different option doesn't overwrite some stuff
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah, I'm trying to automate the creation of files for backporting now
<Quintasan> When I create the dsc and changes for the first time it sets the target distro as precise because that's what I'm running here
<Riddell> try adding a -D precise?  (just guessing that it gets passed to dch)
<Quintasan> if I want the dsc to be for quantal then I change precise to quantal using sid
<ScottK> s/sid/sed
<ScottK> somewhat ironically.
<Quintasan> Then I do a second run this time with backport as parameter which should replace quantal with precise but it doesn't for some reason
<Quintasan> Here is the script
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/526226
<Quintasan> line 51 does the precise -> quantal swap
<Quintasan> and line 77 should swap quantal for precise
<Quintasan> but it doesnt
<yofel> looks like a rather hazardous line
<yofel> ah no, /g is missing
<Quintasan> yofel: It swaps the first occurence
<Quintasan> which is likely the newest changelog entry
<yofel> should be
<Riddell> that'll swap it for all lines
<Quintasan> Riddell: With the /g at the end you mean? We don't want that
<Riddell> regardless
<yofel> oh, it does
<yofel> stupid sed
<Riddell> sed takes a command which it applies to all lines in the file
<Riddell> g is about occurances within a line
<Quintasan> It swaps all occurences?
<Quintasan> so the second run will swap precise1 into quantal1?
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1~ppa1~precise1~ppa1~precise1
<Quintasan> holy crap
<Riddell> I add the version number as part of the sed pattern when switching only the first line
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> what did just happen
<Quintasan> How do I handle this?
<Quintasan> Riddell, yofel: Well, I could run the script once, testbuild and upload then delete and rerun it with the other parameter
<Quintasan> but generating the files and testbuilding and uploading at once is generally better
<Riddell> I'm not sure I understand the problem
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> 4.9.0 ready for testing in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> for precise and quantal
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well you get it, I want to generate dsc and changes file for the current devel release and for last stable release to backport into ppa
<Riddell> I'd run dch with the right argument for the devel release and debuild -S and dch with the arguments for the backport release and debuild -S
<Quintasan> Can I somehow change only the target distro with dch?
<Riddell> Quintasan: why would you want to do that instead of adding a changelog?
<Riddell> the normal thing for backports is to add a changelog entry for the backport
<Quintasan> Because I'm uploading 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 to quantal universe and 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1 to telepathy-kde/ppa?
<Quintasan> Well adding changelog entry would solve the problem but well
<Riddell> yeah, do add a changelog entry for 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1 when it's needed
<Riddell> that shows what it is based on
<Quintasan> I'll give it a go then
<micahg> Quintasan: maybe try backportpackage :)
<genii-around> So 4.9.0 is in kubuntu-ppa beta or experimental ?
<Quintasan> micahg: I could try but it isn't as much fun as that :P
<Riddell> genii-around: it's in ninjas, do you have the details?
<genii-around> Riddell: No, sorry
<Riddell> genii-around: voila, for quantal or precise
<yofel> Quintasan: oh, you can use sed -e '1 s/x/y/' /tmp/bar  to only replace the first line (note the 1)
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks, that should probably get what I wanted but Riddell's suggestion makes sense too.
<Quintasan> I wonder which one we want to employ though
<yofel> right
<Riddell> mine mine!
 * yofel would probably just echo the whole changelog entry  himself ^^
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  got a url for the ninjas ppa >
<Riddell> BluesKaj: voila
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  ok thanks
<Riddell> and let me know how you get on with the upgrade
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> Riddell: That kind of helped me but
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/801549
<Quintasan> Take a look at the third entry
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> looks ok to me, 2nd doesn't
<Quintasan> this must be sed's doing
<Quintasan> oh yeah 2nd
<yofel> should be sed's doing
 * Riddell snoozes
 * Quintasan tries yofel's solution
<Quintasan> yofel: now it didn't double the version but http://paste.kde.org/526244
<yofel> what's the content before the script runs?
<Quintasan> checking
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/526250/
<Quintasan> This
<Quintasan> The first run is with devel parametere
<yofel> where's the script again?
 * genii-around ponders why 4.9.0 wants to install kolab
<yofel> iirc kdepim has kolab support now or something like that
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/526256
<Riddell> genii-around: just the library
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<Riddell> incase kmail wants to talk to a kolab server
<yofel> Quintasan: line 75 shouldn't be there IMO
<yofel> at least not if you're using dch *after* that
<Quintasan> Urgh
<Quintasan> Certainly
<Quintasan> final test incoming
<Quintasan> AND YES
<Quintasan> THAT'S IT
 * Quintasan hugs Riddell and yofel
<genii-around> First update/dist-upgrade completed, doing a second cycle right after had further updates, completing those now then will reboot and see if any issues.
<genii-around> I have a habit right after kdm of ctrl-alt-f1 then do some things ( check disk usage, dmesg, ping/ssh home machine, etc) while desktop loads then alt-f7 back. In this case cursor was square and frozen for 4-5 seconds and looked like television static until it began to finally move when it went normal again. Probably my nvidia driver.
<genii-around> ( didn't do this with 4.8.90 )
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-01
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.9 seems to holding up nicely on Kubuntu 12.10
<Daskreech> Yep
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Here too. Although I did get some odd dmesg : audit_printk_skb: 45 callbacks suppressed   and then stuff about cupsd apparmor
<ScottK> genii-around: Please capture the details and file a bug.
<genii-around> ScottK: OK. Any way to turn up the dmesg verbosity?
<ScottK> No, but probably whatever you get is sufficient.
<ScottK> If you can capture the info in a bug, I can get someone who understands apparmor stuff to look at it.
<genii-around> ScottK: What package should I file against then, apparmor ?
<ScottK> That's as good a place as any.
<genii-around> OK
<BluesKaj> genii-around:  ScottK , I didn't run dmesg , but I have tested most apps and they're performing fine
<ScottK> Great.
<genii-around> bug 1031583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031583 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "dmesg reports: apparmor="DENIED" for cupsd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031583
<jussi> o/
<jussi> Morning all
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: in some of the packages, the maintainer is George, how do you handle that?
<shadeslayer> Code duplication .. everywhere
<Riddell> who's all tested 4.9.0?
 * shadeslayer is downloading it right now
<shadeslayer> also, don't wait for me, It's going to take a while to download stuff
<yofel> morning
<yofel> Riddell: upgrade went fine and it seems to work fine here
<Riddell> yofel: on 12.10?
<shadeslayer> upgrade will take 5 hours :P
<shadeslayer> "Need to get 1,212 MB/1,353 MB of archives."
<Riddell> groovy 12.04 works as well from my ec2 testing
<Riddell> time to upload I think
<yofel> Riddell: 12.04 packages on 12.10 - I realized too late that the precise packages had a higher version as I have both releases in my sources here
<yofel> and ~precise1~ppa1 >> ~ppa1
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> the alphabet getting one over us there
 * yofel tries to get himself used to always use ~ppa1~RELEASE or any upload he does
<yofel> s/or/for/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "tries to get himself used to always use ~ppa1~RELEASE for any upload he does"
 * Riddell copies 4.9 to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<apachelogger> yofel_, Riddell: FWIW I do believe it is sensible to add the series always
<apachelogger> seems more consistent anyway
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> apachelogger: add to what?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fix it somehow?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: will do
<Quintasan> Maintainer business isn't really important in PPA but necessary for archive
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/526502 here is the final scrip
<Quintasan> t
<shadeslayer> will fix later on
<shadeslayer> working on something else atm
<Quintasan> Sure, I think I uploaded everthing wrt to ktp
<Quintasan> if not the please do so
<yofel> Riddell: to the version, it would be consistent with what the lauchpad recipes do too
<apachelogger> Riddell: the version
<Riddell> apachelogger: so ~quantal in PPA?
<apachelogger> ~quantal1~ppa1 ~precise1~ppa1
<Riddell> seems a sensible idea
<apachelogger> way more explicit
<stefan`> hi guys - just updated to the new 4.9 release
<stefan`> it seems the oxygen-style does not work anymore, though. widgets use CDE after startup and the style is not in the list of available styles. the package kde-style-oxygen is installed, though
<stefan`> hope i'm not the 100th to report - i'm really sorry in that case
<ScottK> Are you still sorry if it's 99?
<ScottK> I don't recall hearing about it.  Does it happen with a new user?
<stefan`> ScottK: I can try that - one sec
<stefan`> ScottK: with a new user the style is there again
<ScottK> So that means some existing configuration is now getting updated.
<stefan`> ScottK: probably, i should remove all oxygen-related configs then
<ScottK> I would move them aside, restart your session and then diff them with the autogenerated one to see if anything interesting shows up.
<stefan`> weird... i backed up ".kde/share/config/oxygenrc", restarted the session, oxygen is still not available as a style but a new oxygenrc was created with an empty "diff" to my backup
<Riddell> stefan`: this is in 12.10 or 12.04?
<ScottK> So that's not the right file.
<stefan`> 12.04
<ScottK> \o_ - Someone who actually understands this stuff ...
<stefan`> but a find reveals no other *oxygen* or *style* file in my home
<Riddell> stefan`: installed from where?
<stefan`> Riddell: 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa2
<stefan`> Riddell: Maintainer is "Kubuntu Developers"
<Riddell> stefan`: from which PPA?
<stefan`> Riddell: i'm embarrassed to ask ... but how do i find that out?
<Riddell> stefan`: what did you add to sources.list ?
<Riddell> stefan`: apt-cache policy ark  should say
<stefan`> Riddell: uh - i found a problem (i think)
<stefan`> kubuntu-ppa backports
<agateau> the offending file could be in ~/.config (Trolltech.conf or a file in Trolltech/ for example)
<stefan`> Riddell: if i do "dpkg -L kde-style-oxygen" it lists me liboxygenstyle.so.4.8.0
<stefan`> Riddell: but apt-cache policy kde-style-oxygen says 4.9.0 is installed
<stefan`> agateau: trying that right now
<stefan`> wohoo: Trolltech.conf was the problem
<stefan`> of course stupid me has no backup :(
<stefan`> so i can't do a diff
<debfx> tsdgeos: is set(GENERIC_LIB_VERSION "4.8.0") in kdelibs 4.9.0 on purpose?
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> is it?
<debfx> I would be surprised if it were on purpose
<debfx> that is why oxygenstyle is installed as liboxygenstyle.so.4.8.0 in kde-workspace 4.9.0
<tsdgeos> f**k
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ScottK> tsdgeos: My last mail to -release was meant to  be a subtle reminder that kdelibs for 4.8.5 still needs respinning.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: that's dirk's problem
<tsdgeos> i don't play there
<ScottK> OK.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: i did mybest already that was getting vhanda to fix it
<genii-around> Currently only plasma failsafe works for me . Also opening firefox -> instant death today. rekonq works though. Pastebin of .xsession-errors for a new user:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123454/ 
<jsubl2> t
<ScottK> tsdgeos: I appreciate that.  It was a big help.
<Riddell> genii-around: I'd need to know more about your setup to comment
<genii-around> Riddell: What would be useful, I can pastebin anything you require
<Riddell> genii-around: what version you're running, what you're installed recently, what plasma failsafe means, what happens for a new user..
<genii-around> new user -> boots out back to kdm with the .xsession-errors file already pastebinned. I will gather more extensive info on the other items
<stefan`> Riddell: probably plasma-failsafe means that the air-theme is not translucent anymore (it is grey here)
<shadeslayer> FYI Registrations for UDS are now open ;)
<tsdgeos> Copenhaguen
<genii-around> URL obfuscated since it is a local box here: http://goo.gl/e2exu   ... contains more info about this box and it's setup
<genii-around> Any other info can be provided if required
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: yeah
<tsdgeos> not bad
<tsdgeos> hopefully i can be back at home for 31 evening/night
<Riddell> hum, how many packages need rebuilt for the reversioned kdelibs
<Riddell> /usr/lib/*4.8.0*  lots
<kio_http> Hi, if you guys package KDE 4.9 final in the next week or two and I install those packages what will it do to a kde 4.9 that I installed from source. overwrite it witht he Kubuntuppa version?
<debfx> not just rebuilds because "4.8.0" is hardcoded in some places
<Riddell> kio_http: depends on where you installed it
<shadeslayer> oh boy
<yofel> fun release...
<debfx> oxygen-cursor-theme-extra: now with 21 more colors
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> that was fun, atd hangs up on upgrade
<genii-around> Removed all PPA except ninjas, back up into regular plasma again with my original .kde contents
<shadeslayer> server upgrades are horrible horrible shit
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: debian needs a safe upgrade that can roll back to the last state
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: I've been trying to upgrade this server from 10.04 to 12.04 and it keeps getting stuck at unpacking/installing atd
<Daskreech> Upgrade atd first?
<shadeslayer> and I think I might have broken alot of other stuff in the process
<shadeslayer> not sure
<soee> hi, is someone woking on 4.9 backport for 12.04 ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yeah, we have packages
<shadeslayer> sekrit packages
<soee> :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1031856] I tried to install Skype, and now I can't delete it or install others packages. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031856 (by Norbert Budzyński)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031856 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "I tried to install Skype, and now I can't delete it or install others packages." [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: apt-get install at worked
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: \o/
<shadeslayer> invoke-rc.d: initscript bind9, action "start" failed.
<shadeslayer> weird
<yofel> shadeslayer: changed your server to ubuntu or is that another one?
<shadeslayer> it's another one
<yofel> try to start it manually and see what happens
<shadeslayer> /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<shadeslayer>  * Stopping domain name service... bind9                                                                                                WARNING: key file (/etc/bind/rndc.key) exists, but using default configuration file (/etc/bind/rndc.conf)
<shadeslayer> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<shadeslayer> that's what happens ;)
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> throw it out if you don't need it
<shadeslayer> ah well
<yofel> shadeslayer: you did run that as root? (just asking the obvious)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> there's only one user on this server atm
<shadeslayer> root
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> insanely powerful server this is
<shadeslayer> quadcore 2.80 GHz , 1 TB of HDD, 8 GB of RAM
<yofel> :O
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> yofel: weird hosting provider though
<shadeslayer> whew
<shadeslayer> I *think* it's all good now
<shadeslayer> for some definition of good
<shadeslayer> anyone have experience setting up buildd's ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no but is there a juju charm for that?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I just upgraded a server yesterday with no problem.  How are you doing it?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-02
<cpatrick08> I saw that kde 4.9 was released for precise via ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  and was wondering when it would be available for quantal
<Tm_T> yay package conflicts
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/traces/1204-kde-490-apt.txt
<ScottK> Tm_T: amd64?
<Tm_T> yes
<ScottK> Archive skew.  Wait and try again.
<Tm_T> aww, still?
<ScottK> Could be something failed and needs a retry.
 * ScottK hasn't been watching the PPA.
<Tm_T> ScottK: what about that mess I had with nepomuk?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Tm_T> have to look the build status when I get to the office ->
<ScottK> It looks like it's built now, so not sure.
 * ScottK needs to sleep.
<Tm_T> hmh, more funneehs
<kio_http> I can see kde 4.9 packages in the kubuntu backports ppa, is it safe to use these as there is no anouncement on kubuntu.org?
<Tm_T> kio_http: it's quite possible not all packages are there yet, or final test is not done yet
<Tm_T> s/done/successfully done/
<kubotu> Tm_T meant: "kio_http: it's quite possible not all packages are there yet, or final test is not successfully done yet"
<Tm_T> aww
<kio_http> I see there is a kubottu here now
<dpm> Riddell, around?
<Riddell> hi dpm 
<dpm> hey :) you pinged me a while ago about disabling langpacks for Quantal, and I directed you to pitti. I see he applied the changes to langpack-o-matic already. Could you please send an announcement to the ubuntu-translators list explaining the change?
<Riddell> can do
<dpm> Thanks. If you could find some time for it today it'd be great, as we'd then disable the KDE templates in Launchpad and open Quantal translations straight away
<Riddell> Tm_T: did you work it out?
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, I can sort the package issues locally, but that wouldn't help others
<Tm_T> so I'm wondering if these are something that should be fixed on packaging
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's not clear from what you pasted what you told apt to do
<Tm_T> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (wajig daily-upgrade in short)
<Riddell> mm
<Tm_T> added more to the bottom of the file
<Tm_T> brb, gotta buy lunch
<Tm_T> chomp
<allee> Tm_T: here finished right now a precise 4.8->4.9 upgrade. The upgrade was well, no conflicts or missing pkgs, or outdated versions.
<allee> Congrats!  Now a logout/in ;-)
<Riddell> allee: i386 or amd64?
<allee> Riddell: amd64
<Tm_T> so it could be just me, after installing plasma-active stuff to Kubuntu
<allee> ah, that reminds me to try active with quantal because quantal, for first time handles, my laptop touchscreen perfectly
<Riddell> allee: I've no idea what state active is in, I took a random snapshot but it hasn't had a release so I don't know if it works
<Riddell> time to rebuild large parts of 4.9 then
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do-release-upgrade -d
<shadeslayer> upgrade hanged when it tried to restart atd
<shadeslayer> might also be because of some weird stuff that the hosting provider installs from it's own repos
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<apachelogger> "I cant stack 2 panels on top of eachother to use as a quicklaunchbar"
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I always was annoyed by plasma not giving containments/panels a depth, now there is even a use case for that
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> you were annoyed at something without a use case?
<apachelogger> well, I was annoyed about plasma upon breaking itself in version upgrades suddenly had overlapping panels
<apachelogger> and the first time that happend it took me like a week to figure out why my tray was having oddly
<apachelogger> (one panel was slightly higher than the other)
<apachelogger> if plasma had just very basic 3d simulations that would not have happend to be begin with
<apachelogger> SteveRiley: what kfn needs is a "hottest topics last week" feature ^^
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & SRU pgst & fix ipod support
<shadeslayer> the weather is just horrible here
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ did you disable that?
<apol_> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> kubotu: weather Vienna, AT
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apparently
<apachelogger> kubotu: help weather
<kubotu> no help for topic weather
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: might just have been removed
<apachelogger> I don't see it in the blacklist anyway
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> agateau: really stupid question, but I can't seem to make KMessageWidget resize dynamically
<shadeslayer> I've added a vertical layout to my ui file and call KMessageWidget::setLayout on it
<shadeslayer> it being my KMW ofcourse
<shadeslayer> relevant code snippet : http://paste.kde.org/527114/
<echidnaman> apol_: pong
<apol> jtechidna: here?
<apol> xD
<apol> damn
<apol> you have a lot of nicks
<jtechidna> ;)
<jtechidna> that was my third fallback nick
<jtechidna> the office must have lost internet connection last night
<apol> jtechidna: I'm thinking of moving the actions in MuonMainWindow to the QApt::Backend
<apol> jtechidna: does that sound sane to you?
<jtechidna> the actions?
<apol> jtechidna: MuonMainWindow::setupActions()
<jtechidna> I'd like to keep LibQApt Qt only
<apol> ah
<apol> ergh
<apol> true
<apol> the backend is in libqapt
 * apol thinks again...
<apol> or tries too... >.<
<jtechidna> perhaps there could be a separate KDE integration library that provides common UI bits, like presenting errors, warnings, etc
<apol> jtechidna: I'll create an "apt-ify mainwindow class", that does these things
<apol> jtechidna: and see how far I can go
<jtechidna> ok
<jtechidna> apol: btw, I've started to port muon-installer to the resources stuff. I think I've been careful not to break anything on the QML side, but please let me know if I did
<apol> jtechidna: have you changed anything in the libmuon part?
<jtechidna> a few things
<apol> uh
<apol> i see
<apol> ok
<apol> I'll try
<apol> jtechidna: and yes, thanks for the s/application/resource
<jtechidna> Qt Creator is great for that, but not so much for refactoring QML code
<jtechidna> brb, coffee
<apol> :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If atd restart is hanging I seriously doubt it's the upgrade's fault.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thought so ... like I said, there were some weird packages installed
<shadeslayer> saw a couple of bug reports about atd hanging while restarting on the upgrade though
<shadeslayer> then again, dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install to the rescue ;)
<ScottK> The respun kdelibs for 4.8.5 is out, so I'm working on building those.
<Riddell> UDS sponsorship application time, visit sunny Denmark!
 * Riddell nudges jtechidna, debfx, yofel_,ScottK, Mamarok, shadeslayer, apachelogger into applying
<shadeslayer> already on that page ;)
<apachelogger> why it always is at such inconvenient times is beyond me -.-
<jtechidna> I probably won't be able to make any of the fall UDS's due to uni until I'm out of uni :(
<Riddell> valorie, SteveRiley, afiestas_, apol: do consider it
<Riddell> agateau: you know you want to
<ScottK> Quintasan too.
<apol> Riddell: when is it?
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: muwhahahaha ... I no more have that issue \o/
<jtechidna> shadeslayer: lucky sun of a gun :P
<agateau> Riddell: I do!
<afiestas_> Riddell: already done 
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Riddell> jussi: not too far for you to come?
<jtechidna> two more years until I have my 4-year degree...
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, I'm still waiting for my last sem results, and hopefully I should pass all of it
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: how old are you ? 0.o
<jtechidna> shadeslayer: turning 21 later this month
<shadeslayer> you're .... younger than me? :O
<jtechidna> lol
<agateau> Riddell: where does one ask for sponsoring?
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship/
<jtechidna> shadeslayer: I started contributing back in '08 when I was 17
<shadeslayer> likewise
<shadeslayer> started in October-November 2008 I think
<shadeslayer> contributions were probably 6 more months down the line
<jtechidna> basically I saw this new KDE4 thing, and hopped on to #kubuntu IRC to give some suggestions :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<jtechidna> wandered in to #kubuntu-devel, and one thing led to another...
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: for me it was windows crashing on me and a kubuntu CD lying around to recover my data
<shadeslayer> Mamarok pointed me to this channel after she got fed up of my questions :P
<jtechidna> lol
<jtechidna> I remember. You were very... enthusiastic ;-)
<shadeslayer> ;)
<ScottK> He didn't even let exams distract him back then.
<jtechidna> heh
<agateau> Riddell: requested sponsorship. How long until I know if it is accepted?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I have a problem: the application page is hard-coded to my old mail address, although that is not used anymore, and is not in launchapad anymore either
<Riddell> rbelem: you too
<Riddell> agateau: august 17th I think
<jtechidna> agateau: they'll email you with ack/nack a few weeks afterwards
<agateau> jtechidna: ok, thanks
<jtechidna> then you'll email/call up the travel agency they give you
<jtechidna> and they'll set you up
<jtechidna> you just have to be careful or they'll schedule your flight to leave during the closing ceremonies :P
<agateau> I see :)
<jtechidna> (speaking from experience)
<jtechidna> back on the oneiric UDS my flight got delayed due to that Volcano
<shadeslayer> Ej-whatever-the-hell-it's-name-was 
<jtechidna> luckily it was only delayed on the way there :P
<jtechidna> not fun being stuck in a foreign country
<Mamarok> Eyjafjallajökull
<apachelogger> jtechidna: lol
<apachelogger> jtechidna: someone from akademy got stuck in poland for like 2 days (weekend)
<apachelogger> can't recall who though
<jtechidna> ouch
<apachelogger> unless you have business to attend that is not too terrible IMHO, can do some sight seeing and stuff
<jtechidna> yeah
<jtechidna> man, I have final exams for the spring semester May 9-16. hopefully they don't schedule UDS during those :s
<jtechidna> but given their track record, they probably will
<jtechidna> things were fine until they changed up the release schedule to release on 10.10.10 :P
 * apachelogger waves fist
<agateau> shadeslayer: pauseError->setLayout(...) that looks wrong: it should be d->ui.verticalLayout->addWidget(pauseError)
<shadeslayer> agateau: yeah, did that as well, still no luck
<agateau> shadeslayer: how does it look?
<Mamarok> what do they mean by "Would you be willing to participate as member of the crew?"?
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://i.imgur.com/cCim2.png
<agateau> Mamarok: man cameras and stuff like that
<Mamarok> as in crew organizing uds-r?
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.kde.org/527156 < ui file
<jtechidna> The crew was responsible for changing signs around the meeting venue
<jtechidna> I did it and got a nice t-shirt
<agateau> shadeslayer: mmm, can you push the code to bzr +junk or kde scratch?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> give me a couple of minutes
<agateau> actually, one thing you need to do is to add the KMW once
<agateau> at startup, create the widget, just don't show it
<agateau> when you get an error, set the error message and call animatedShow()
<shadeslayer> hmm .. sounds sane, I'll just add it to the d-pointer ...
<agateau> otherwise you will create a KMW everytime there is an error
<shadeslayer> yep
<agateau> not sure it is going to fix your problem, but it's better anyway
<csslayer> ScottK: hi, I notice there is some discussion about kubuntu and ibus.. while I would recommend kubuntu to switch to fcitx, I'm the main developer of fcitx, I already send a mail to maillist, but seems no kubuntu-dev reply on it yet. do you have any concern on this?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup :-)
<apachelogger> Oo
<ScottK> csslayer: Hello.  I had intended to reply, but lost track.
<ScottK> (I actually thought I had)
 * apachelogger points out that it seems one needs to switch input technology every 3 years or so
 * rbelem is hacking zatab now
<ScottK> Since we're part of the Ubuntu project, it's generally better for us to use the same things they are unless there's a good reason.
<ScottK> csslayer: What are the advantages of fcitx over ibus?
<apachelogger> rbelem: that reminds me
<apachelogger> yofel_: did you ask zareason about shippery?
<csslayer> ScottK: well, as I already stated in the mail, quite a lot better kde integration.
<rbelem> Riddell, i will be two days in home, before switching to samsung
<ScottK> Right.
<csslayer> ScottK: and gtk-free.
<ScottK> We have two problems:
<ScottK> 1.  Get precise working.
<ScottK> 2.  Make it really good in quantal.
<ScottK> For problem #1 it's got to be ibus.
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger 
<ScottK> So I think we need to go through the ibus stuff, get it working and then look into alternatives.
<ScottK> gtk free is definitely nice.
<freeflying> ScottK: +1 for adopting fcitx in kubuntu
 * apachelogger rehuggles the rbelem
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> freeflying or csslayer : Are there packages for it?
<freeflying> ScottK: yes, and well maintained in Debian
<ScottK> OK.  That's good news.
<freeflying> ScottK: also csslayer is the upstreamer maintainer
<csslayer> ScottK: yes, we have quite well communication with debian packager.
<ScottK> That's all good.
<freeflying> ScottK: he did offer his hands to help make it better in kubuntu
<csslayer> ScottK: not to say I'm kimpanl's maintainer, too :)
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ seems worth investigating.
<ScottK> :-)
<ScottK> That's also important.
<freeflying> Riddell: I strongly second csslayer's proposal
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^ you around?
<shadeslayer> agateau: interesting, as soon as I allocate memory to KMW it shows up
<ScottK> He was looking into quantal while I was focused on precise.
 * freeflying switched to use fcitx 2 yrs back
<Riddell> I do keep hearing good things about fcitx
 * rbelem goes back to zatab
<agateau> shadeslayer: oh right
<shadeslayer> :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: call hide() on it after creating it
<freeflying> Riddell: or we may bring it to UDS, and get csslayer there? :P
 * apachelogger found an agateau
<agateau> apachelogger: where did you find that?
<apachelogger> agateau: if you get a chance please run gwenview with video through gdb, when video locks up get a thread apply all bt sample
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> more like 4 samples or so
<apachelogger> I suspect there is a deadlock in the frame delivery, just not sure why as the code is only locked in one function 
<apachelogger> all bit mysterious
<apachelogger> also I cannot replicate the issue on vlc master
<shadeslayer> agateau: repo is kde:scratch/garg/ktp-call-ui , branch is holdCalls
 * agateau clones
 * apachelogger doesn't get anything done because he is hopping from one construction site to another -.-
<ScottK> freeflying: I think we should fix it for quantal and not wait for UDS.
<ScottK> If we're going to make major technology changes, the release right after LTS is the best place.
<ScottK> Riddell: Based on what I'm hearing it seems reasonable to me to take fcitx for a spin and see how it goes for beta 1.
<agateau> apachelogger: what is this "sample" argument?
<apachelogger> agateau: nah, I meant get the output of that, then continue, get another output, continue, get another output
<apachelogger> i.e. draw samples of the thread states at various times ^^
 * apachelogger adds gwenview to phonon's functional release QA
<freeflying> ScottK: terrific
<happyaron> cool!
<agateau> apachelogger: ah ok!
<ScottK> freeflying: It still needs some others to agree and someone to do the packaging work.
<ScottK> As I mentioned, I'm focused on precise at the moment.
<happyaron> ScottK: what do you mean by packaging?
<freeflying> ScottK: ppa:fcitx-team/nightly
<freeflying> ScottK: you may give a try with precise
<ScottK> freeflying: Right, but I have to get ibus working for 4.8.5.  I'm doing that first.
<Riddell> ScottK: I agree although I'm not sure what it takes to change it
<Mamarok> well, now I get an error: "The username (myriam) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account."
<ScottK> Riddell: Hopefully Quintasan will show up and save us.
<csslayer> Riddell: check im-switch file for ibus, and change QT4_IM_MODULE to QT_IM_MODULE, I think that will work.
<jussi> Riddell: lets see if I can manage it :P
<Riddell> jussi: bring along the bairn so we can coo
<jussi> Riddell: Ill see what I can work up
<agateau> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/527186
<apachelogger> merci bc
<apachelogger> hrm, vlc is locking
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> I'll have to try with precise's vlc later
 * apachelogger rushes to appointment
<shadeslayer> agateau: any luck?
<shadeslayer> any news from LittleGirl?
<agateau> shadeslayer: git clone went well, now I need to build it :)
<shadeslayer> ;)
<agateau> mmm, missing deps
 * agateau hunts for telepathy dev pkg
<yofel_> apachelogger: no, totally forgot to ask :(
<yofel_> Riddell: do you know until when the sponship form is open? I'll know whether I'll be able to go around the 12th
<agateau> shadeslayer: doesn't build here :/
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> agateau: missing deps?
<agateau> shadeslayer: no, missing error-free code :)
<agateau> shadeslayer:  home/aurelien/tmp/ktp-call-ui/libktpcall/private/phonon-integration.cpp:103:1: error: control reaches end of non-void function [-Werror=return-type]
<shadeslayer> I ... don't follow, plus, I've just deleted my root partition in preparation for a reinstall, so it's going to be a bit before I can fix issues
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<agateau> work-arounded it
<agateau> shadeslayer: ok, build and installed. how can I test it?
<shadeslayer> agateau: run /path/to/ktp-call-ui ... it should be where you usually install libexec libs
<shadeslayer> or if you have dbus stuff setup correctly, just run ktp-contact-list and call your phone over xmpp ( I usually test with my jabber id and my gtalk id, gtalk being on the phone )
<agateau> I don't think I have all of this setup
<agateau> shadeslayer: running it says: ktp-call-ui(17599) KTp::TelepathyHandlerApplication::Private::_k_onInitialTimeout: No job received. Exiting
<shadeslayer> agateau: yeah, you have to be a bit quick, it exits in about 15 seconds or so
<shadeslayer> make sure you can switch to the contact list ASAP
<Peace-> btw on quantal there is not 4.9 right?
<Peace-> it's still 4.8.90?
<agateau> shadeslayer: ok, got it to run, how do I trigger an error?
<shadeslayer> agateau: just flip the condition on the check and hit pause ;)
<shadeslayer> it's in call-window.cpp
<agateau> shadeslayer: any hint regarding the line number? :)
<shadeslayer> erm, sec
<agateau> shadeslayer: ah, line 453
<shadeslayer> agateau: it's in  CallWindow::operationFinished
<shadeslayer> for confirmation
<shadeslayer> ah yes, 453
<shadeslayer> and it's already flipped .... so just go ahead and push that pause button
<agateau> just realized that :)
<agateau> wondering why it did not show when I blindly removed the '!'
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> just read this somewhere
<shadeslayer> "C is truth"
<shadeslayer> so .. profound
<agateau> shadeslayer: GammaRay tells me verticalLayoutWidget_2, which is inside errorWidget, is not in a layout
<shadeslayer> I don't think I've touched verticalLayoutWidget_2
<agateau> then you should
<shadeslayer> I thought it had 3 at the end
<shadeslayer> it went something like : somePage->verticalLayout->errorWidget->layout
<shadeslayer> s/layout/verticalLayout2/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "it went something like : somePage->verticalLayout->errorWidget->verticalLayout2"
<agateau> yes, that's how it look in designer indeed
<agateau> gammaray disagrees
<shadeslayer> then either one of them is broken
<agateau> anyway, verticalLayout_3 is floating inside errorWidget, that is wrong
<agateau> shadeslayer: is errorWidget needed?
<agateau> shadeslayer: looks like it's not used by the code
 * agateau tries a fix
<shadeslayer> agateau: that's what d_ed suggested, and no, it's not used by anything else
<agateau> shadeslayer: quick fix gives this: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/02/plasma-windowedb18532.png
<shadeslayer> bbl after dinner
<agateau> shadeslayer: but one can declare KMessageWidget inside the ui, that's simpler
<shadeslayer> agateau: resize the window?
<shadeslayer> does 
<shadeslayer> km
<shadeslayer> *does KMW follow the new size?
<agateau> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/02/plasma-windowedq18532.png
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> agateau: I didn't know that you could declare a KMW in the ui file
<agateau> shadeslayer: it is a bit tricky
<agateau> shadeslayer: KMW inherit from QFrame, so you add a QFrame
<shadeslayer> show me the tricks o wise one
<agateau> shadeslayer: then right click it and select "promote to..."
<agateau> shadeslayer: then fill the form
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> I'll try that after reinstalling Kooboontoo
<BluesKaj> in the US it's Koobuntoo , bun as in hotdog bun :)
<jocarter> that's awful.
<BluesKaj> that's the way I've heard it pronounced on some youtube tutorials
<BluesKaj> in Canada it's the same as shadeslayer's 
<agateau> shadeslayer: here you go: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/02/plasma-windowedc18532.png
<agateau> shadeslayer: and the patch: http://paste.kde.org/527228/
<apol_> jtechidna: JontheEchidna: which one are you?
<jocarter> BluesKaj: yeah at least "kooboontoo" is close to how "ooboontoo" should be pronounced. but I guess technically it's not a word so it should matter
<jocarter> BluesKaj: just kind of sad to hear it being butchered like that :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: looks flipping awesome
<Riddell> yofel_: dunno ask jono I guess
<Riddell> Mamarok: did you get sorted or is it still broken?
<shadeslayer> agateau: thank you :)
<BluesKaj> americanization of words are rampant in the US , like processes has become prawsesseeze in some places ..and on it goes
<agateau> shadeslayer: you're welcome!
<shadeslayer> agateau: any notes on how we can improve the UI ?
<shadeslayer> you should setup a fix-shitty-ui's-in-KDE-hack-day once every month and take a project and tell them what needs improvement :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: ++
<agateau> shadeslayer: that is one of the thing I want to achieve with extra mile bugs
<jussi> seriously, we should have a UI focus day
<shadeslayer> jussi: agateau what KDE needs right now is loads of polish
<agateau> the frame around the avatar should be reworked I think
<agateau> I would try to make it look like a media player
<agateau> black bg
<agateau> takes full width (including borders
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's something I want to do as well
<agateau> no bevel
<shadeslayer> focus on the video itself
<shadeslayer> or the avatar for that matter
<agateau> yes
<agateau> the bottom toolbar and statusbar could be merged as well
<agateau> but I don't know the application well enough to give good advice there
<shadeslayer> hehe
<jtechidna> apol_: jtechidna is my work one, JontheEchidna is at home
<apol_> ... xD dude, use Quassel
<apol_> jtechidna: i sent you an e-mail
<jtechidna> ok, I just got back from lunch
<jtechidna> apol_: I'll take a look at the branch when I get back home
<jtechidna> neat @ Muon on Arch tho :)
<apol_> xD
<jtechidna> Is arch still using alqm or alpm or whatever?
<apol_> jtechidna: no idea :D
<jtechidna> look like it.
<apol_> jtechidna: it only lists the OCS stuff there
<jtechidna> I think the next step on the OCS frontier would be getting a "Desktop Widgets" section
<BluesKaj> jtechidna:  I'm not the dullest knife in the drawer , but I still do not "get" the activities reason for being
<jtechidna> I don't use 'em
<jtechidna> virtual desktops work fine for me
<BluesKaj> yup , that's what I use
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Mamarok> Riddell: got it sorted, actually part of it, they areworking on it
<Riddell> well done
<shadeslayer__> so, I think I found a bug in the installer
<Riddell> shadeslayer__: surely not!
<shadeslayer__> clicking the 'x' here doesn't do anything : http://i.imgur.com/AiVJf.png
<shadeslayer__> :P
<shadeslayer__> iirc the last time I tried to click it, it crashed the installr
<shadeslayer__> *installer
<shadeslayer__> so maybe someone disabled it
<shadeslayer__>  brb reboot
<ScottK> When I build kdepim-runtime for 4.8.5, it doesn't build akonadi_calendarsearch_agent.  When I build kdepim-runtime 4.8.4 against the kde4libs/kdepimlibs for 4.8.5, then it does.  Here's the full 4.8.4 -> 4.8.5 diff for kdepim-runtime: http://paste.debian.net/181730/
<ScottK> Thoughts?
<rdieter> ScottK: kdepim-runtime-4.8.5/agents/CMakeLists.txt:#add_subdirectory( calendarsearch )
<rdieter> ScottK: looks like it's commented-out
<ScottK> rdieter: Thanks.  Missed that in the diff.
<ScottK> That would certainly do it.
<rbelem> ScottK, kubuntu-desktop seems to be broken on arm
<BluesKaj> rbelem:  how ?, working fine here 
<BluesKaj> oh sorry didn't see arm , rbelem
<BluesKaj> been thinking about an arm project for my HT
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> rdieter: That was exactly it.  Thanks again.
<rdieter> ScottK: np (I ran into it too)
<ScottK> rdieter_laptop: Did you hit any other issues?
<rdieter_laptop> ScottK: just saw an odd build failure in kdf, but I'm seeing it's reproducible or not
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: hottest topics from...what? the forum? the irc channel(s)?
<ScottK> rdieter_laptop: kdf?
<rdieter_laptop> ScottK: ark added some icons, but that's welcome
<ScottK> Yeah, that counts as a fix.
<rdieter_laptop> ScottK: nobody really should care about kdf anyway (kde disk formatter) :-/
<rdieter_laptop> err, wait, KDiskFree
<rdieter_laptop> I guess I was mixing it up with kfloppy
<ScottK> If I believe https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeutils/kdf/repository/show?rev=KDE%2F4.8 it doesn't look like anything changed in it for 4.8.5.
<SteveRiley> Riddell: i presume you're referring to UDS? indeed, the date would work. i'll need to check into travel costs. 
<ScottK> SteveRiley: You can ask if Canonical will sponsor you.
<SteveRiley> ScottK: ah, ok... http://uds.ubuntu.com appears not to have info on how to get sponsored. is there another route to finding out how?
<SteveRiley> (i am the Delta lounge at DCA airport, shitty connection, slow web pages, errors, &c. *whine*)
 * SteveRiley gets another gin tonic
<ScottK> SteveRiley: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship/
<ScottK> SteveRiley: You're about 90 minutes from my house then.
<SteveRiley> ScottK: well i come here about every three months. we should meet up
<ScottK> And yes, copious alcohol before flying out of DCA is a great idea (although make sure you can make it 30 minutes from takeoff without having to get up ...)
<ScottK> OK.
<SteveRiley> ah, the alaska air gate is very close to the lounge. fortunately
<jjesse> DCA is a nice airport to fly in and out of
<jjesse> realitively painless
<SteveRiley> whoops, didn't read what you wrote closely enough. i don't recall a 30-minute must-sit requirement last time i flew out of dca
<ScottK> It's been awhile since I did, maybe they got rid of it (I'm a lot closer to BWI).
<SteveRiley> they got the tsa pre-check here. yay. 10 seconds through security, love it
<SteveRiley> anyway... all this airport stuff ain't kubuntu-devel related
<ScottK> Don't even get me started on TSA.  That would definitely be OT.
<SteveRiley> okie, sponsorship request has been submitted. will let you all know what happens ... time to fly!
<valorie> going to UDS would be lovely, but I don't think this year
<valorie> just booked tickets to the Randa sprint in Switzerland, end of Sept.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> on of these days I won't be visiting my daddy every other night, and will get active here again
<elliria> Hey there' it's littlergirl checking in on my tablet. I hope you guys got my last-second email!
<ScottK> Hello elliria .
<ScottK> Not sure.
<elliria> Is everything going well?
<ScottK> Reasonably.
<ScottK> Could use more help, as always ...
<elliria> I'll help again when I'm back on my computer. Hopefully that won't be too long. (:
<ScottK> Sure thing.
<elliria> Have fun meanwhile! I'm off to learn about the tablet. (:
<ScottK> Why did we add wxwidgets to the supported seed?
 * ScottK certainly doesn't want to support such insanity.
<Daskreech> Do we add any Kubuntu info to http://kde.org/info/4.9.0.php or http://www.kde.org/download/distributions.php ?
<Daskreech> or does thepackages have to move out of backports ?
<yofel_> Daskreech: we usually do that together with the announcement - and with the packages slightly broken there was none
<Daskreech> How slight?
<yofel_> wrong lib version in kdelibs requiring a rebuild of several of the other packages
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> will it be topiced in #kubuntu ?
 * micahg wonders why the new KDE stack didn't go though -proposed
<Riddell> micahg: hmm that didn't occut to me for some reason, I'm not in the practice yet of using it outside freezes
<yofel_> micahg: why should it? we're not in soft freeze?
<ScottK> Still seems like overkill to me.
<yofel_> wait, we're supposed to use that always now?
<ScottK> Honestly, if people can't handle a little archive skew, they shouldn't run the devel release, no matter how smooth we try to make it.
<Riddell> yofel_: for large package collections
<ScottK> yofel_: Only for things that affect installability of multiple packages.
<yofel_> ah
<micahg> just something to keep in mind, that stack affects quite a bit
<micahg> ScottK: while I agree, that's not the way it's being pushed, so I think we need to tread with more caution to prevent blowing up people's systems (in the end it's their fault, but we can mitigate most of it)
<ScottK> Oh. Cantor.  Now I understand wx.
<ScottK> micahg: Canonical management insanity is not my responsibility.
<micahg> ScottK: it's project wide usage at this point AIUI
<ScottK> Yes, well, if everyone else jumped off a cliff, would you?
<ScottK> The development release is for, um, development and $STUFF will happen.
<ScottK> If you can't managed dealing with that $STUFF, don't run it.
<JontheEchidna> 10 files changed, 1003 deletions(-)
<JontheEchidna> that feel
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's that?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I deleted 2 classes that were replaced by some that apol_ wrote
<JontheEchidna> in Muon
<apol_> JontheEchidna: :D
<JontheEchidna> apol_: ApplicationModel and ApplicationProxyModel are no more
 * apol_ hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> apol_: mind if I disable the role type debug in ResourcesModel?
<apol_> JontheEchidna: no problem
<JontheEchidna> k, cool
<apol_> JontheEchidna: do you get a lot of warnings?
<JontheEchidna> apol_: yeah
<apol_> JontheEchidna: maybe we should look into this....
<JontheEchidna> apol_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126111/
<apol_> JontheEchidna: do you get that in discover too?
<JontheEchidna> apol_: dunno, tons of KNSBackend debug there xD
<apol_> yes... I hate that too
<apol_> JontheEchidna: I even sent the patch to attica
<apol_> to fix that :S
<JontheEchidna> apol_: no, I don't think I get those warnings in discover
<apol_> JontheEchidna: ok then don't remove it and I'll check tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> the delegate looks normal, so I don't know what it's trying to get that ResourcesModel can't provide
<JontheEchidna> apol_: btw, the aptify branch looks good
<apol_> yep
<JontheEchidna> maybe name the class QAptIntegration though?
<apol_> JontheEchidna: feel free to change it
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apol_> JontheEchidna: I don't like to stop working when I know what I want to do just because I need to figure out a good name :$
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apol_: also, I removed the broken Zeitgeist stuff
<apol_> JontheEchidna: was it all this broken?
<apol_> :P
<apol_> i thought it was cool if it worked
<JontheEchidna> even when it wasn't broken, nothing had zeitgeist integration that could be used
<apol_> hm
<apol_> ok
<apol_> hten
<JontheEchidna> to test it I had to compile a zeitgeist plugin for kate to use it
<JontheEchidna> but that was the only thing that I ever had to test it with, lol
<apol_> but zeitgeist is a good way to approach gnome :P
<JontheEchidna> for some reason every app just returns 1 use, even uninstalled apps xD
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!! 
<JontheEchidna> hello
<DoctorPepper>  can anyone please help me ,  trying to build networkmanagement plasmoid but i get the following errors:  /
<DoctorPepper> usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:135:3: error: conflicting declaration ‘typedef struct GStaticMutex GStaticMutex’
<DoctorPepper> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glibconfig.h:160:30: error: ‘GStaticMutex’ has a previous declaration as ‘typedef struct _GStaticMutex GStaticMutex’
<JontheEchidna> DoctorPepper: try running sudo apt-get build-dep networkmanagement
<JontheEchidna> it should get you all the required build dependencies
<skreech__> Hi DoctorPepper
<DoctorPepper> hi
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-03
<utu-san> hi guys..looks like we are missing oxugen-cursor-theme for 4.9?
<utu-san> oxygen*
<utu-san> Candidate: 0.0.2012-06-kde4.8-2ubuntu1
<utu-san>  kde-workspace-data depends on oxygen-cursor-theme
<utu-san> forced kde-workspace-data and seems to be working with that oxygen-cursor-theme issue.  however apt-get will be complaining bec of that
<utu-san> looks like it's not in ppa:backports either
<Tm_T> sooo I decided I go and try finalize the upgrade: http://paste.kde.org/527540/
<Tm_T> there seems to be dependency conflicts
<Tm_T> I could go on and force those, but I suppose this is not expected?
<ScottK> If sudo apt-get -f install will fix it, then it should be fine.
<Tm_T> ScottK: that output is from apt-get install -f (:
<Tm_T> so no it doesn't fix
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Try removing kde-runtime-dbg and then apt-get -f install again.
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> does not let me remove it cleanly, pretty much as I suspected
<Tm_T> I wonder if this is just me (and I should stop complaining) or something that will affect others too
<ScottK> sudo apt-get -f remove kde-runtime-dbg
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> Since you've got a bunch of i386 autoremove packages, I have a suspicion this may be multiarch related and not related to KDE stuff.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I don't see arch-related errors though
<ScottK> True, but the dependency resolver may be getting confused somehow.
<Tm_T> if this is just me, I can easily sort this for myself, but then if this is something more widespread, by forcing things forward I shut myself out of testing
<ScottK> I think we need to narrow it down a bit to see.
<Tm_T> hmm, autoremove ofcourse doesn't work without forcing either, also none of those multiarch-related packages are involved
<Tm_T> so I highly doubt it would be affecting any way
<Tm_T> atleast as far as I can see it (:
<ScottK> The problem with the removal is you're stuck in the middle.
<ScottK> The multiarch may have to do with why it got confused and landed you there.
<ScottK> Were you able to remove the -dbg?
<Tm_T> yup, with force-depends, let's see how it goes now
<Tm_T> ah, aand then removing multiple dbg packages and then retry
<Tm_T> to avoid forcing, removed like this: "sudo dpkg --remove kde-runtime-dbg kdebase-runtime-dbg kde-workspace-dbg calligra-dbg kdemultimedia-dbg"
<Tm_T> http://paste.kde.org/527558/
<Tm_T> so hmmm, if I go this route, I might have to remove quite a lot
<ScottK> What happens if you sudo apt-get -f install kde-runtime-data
<ScottK> That seems like the one that's the key to get upgraded.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdenetwork wants to build-dep on telepathy-qt for some kind of bindings.  You might want to have a look and see if we need a new binary.
<ScottK> test building the last KDE 4.8.5 package now ...
<Tm_T> ScottK: apt-get install takes either packages or -f, it doesn't apply both (:
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Then try it without the -f
<Tm_T> "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<Tm_T> "dpkg --install --force-depends kde-runtime-data" would make difference
<Tm_T> but it doesn't necessarily help explaining why this happens
<ScottK> The newer version of -runtime-data shouldn't have the conflict the current one does.
<ScottK> not sure why it doesn't get pulled in though.
<jussi> o/
<Tm_T> ScottK: ahha
<Tm_T> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-runtime-data_4%3a4.9.0-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1_all.deb (--install): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/runnermodel/qmldir', which is also in package plasma-active 2.0+git2012021101-0ubuntu4~ppa3
<Tm_T> when trying to install it manually
<Tm_T> I assume plasma-active isn't supported, so conflicts with it is "my bad"?
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> No it is.  That's a legit bug.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> (he uploaded it, hopefully he'll be awake soon to fix since I really need to go to sleep)
<Tm_T> ScottK: thanks for help on tracing this (:
<Riddell> yeah that should be fixed
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1032541] Panel autohide doesn't work any more @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1032541 (by Uqbar)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1032541 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Panel autohide doesn't work any more" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Quintasan_: have you tried fcitx?
<Riddell> whee http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9
<apol> jtechidna: JontheEchidna: The reason for the warnings is the KExtendableItemDelegate
<apol> it uses those roles during ::sizeHint
<jtechidna> aah
<jtechidna> apol: oh, there's also the ActiveRole, which shows when a resource is involved in an active transaction so the delegate can show a progress bar.
<apol> jtechidna: why do you even need to call KExtendableItemDelegate::sizeHint(option, index)?
<apol> wait, patch coming
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apol> jtechidna: well, the thing is that QStyledItemDelegate is requesting these roles
<apol> jtechidna: then those were being reported as empty by ::data
<apol> jtechidna: so QStyledItemDelegate was printing plenty of empty text
<apol> which is something really ugly, honestly :P
<jtechidna> I see
<apol> jtechidna: I'll do a quick hack for the moment so that those are not returned, but I think you should fix that...
<apol> the UI will be faster too
<jtechidna> so the delegate is requesting random empty roles?
<apol> jtechidna: http://paste.opensuse.org/54801109
<apol> try this
<apol> not random, but the standard
<jtechidna> and it shouldn't be requesting the standard roles?
<apol> for the text, you use custom roles instead of the standard Qt::DisplayRole and so
<apol> well
<apol> it's not very interesting to have the UI painting empty data
<apol> jtechidna: please check the patch out ;)
<jtechidna> wow
<jtechidna> haha
<apol> yes
<jtechidna> so even though I'm doing custom painting, it's still painting the normal delegate under?
<apol> yes
<apol> because you call KExtendedBlah::paint who calls QStyledItemDelegate::paint
<apol> and this one does that
<jtechidna> apol: so the solution is to just not call that since I'm doing all the painting manually, yes?
<apol> jtechidna: well, I've tried to do that, then there's the extended part of the delegate that isn't painted
<jtechidna> oh, hm
<apol> jtechidna: I'll merge the split branch ok?
<jtechidna> apol: Oh, I forgot to tell you, but that branch makes the Muon Package Manager lose some actions in the toolbar/menus
<jtechidna> apol_: lose connection?
<apol> nope
<apol> I opened the laptop :P
<apol> jtechidna: oh ok
<apol> I'll look into this now
<apol> jtechidna: can you tell me which?
<jtechidna> uuh, sec. gotta compile that branch now
<apol> thanks a lot :P
<apol> uh
<apol> I get the warnings too
<jtechidna> for MPM: http://paste.kde.org/527732/
<jtechidna> and for the update manager: http://paste.kde.org/527738/
<apol> ok great
<apol> I'll go have lunch and fix it later
<apol> jtechidna: any other thing? :P
<jtechidna> apol: openMarkings, saveMarkings, and that setActions warning for muon-installer
<jtechidna> but I haven't noticed anything else that's broken
<apol> ok
<apol> thanks
<tsdgeos> agateau: can you please fix homerun Messages.sh ?
<apol> jtechidna: i think it's fixed now
<apol> jtechidna: I'll merge ok?
<Tm_T> Riddell: anything I can help test-wise on proceeding with the dependency/file conflict that was discussed this morning?
<agateau> tsdgeos: on my todo
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I've heard about that somewhere, will look into it today :)
<apachelogger_> 9.8 GiB (98.07%) of 10.0 GiB
<apachelogger_> we should clean up backports soonishy
<apachelogger_> OTOH we only have oneiric and precise backports in there, so perhaps we need to request a limit bump
<apachelogger_> that is pretty close for 2 releases, if 4.10 grows in icons just a bit we hit the limit with quantal+precise
<Riddell> Tm_T: I added a conflicts now
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I think we should just delete oneiric, that's what we normally do
<apachelogger_> *shrug*
<apachelogger_> IMHO it is nice to have them available for 2 stables
<apachelogger_> e.g. if precise does not work for someone they can continue to use oneiric with not entirely dated KDE until precise does or quantal gets released
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at configure from the last kdenetwork upload for a start.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jtechidna> apol: go ahead
<jtechidna> (sorry, I had an apointment I forgot about until the last minute)
<apol> no worries
<utu-san> no fix yet for oxygen-cursor-theme?
<utu-san> update-alternatives: using /etc/X11/cursors/oxy-white.theme to provide /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme (x-cursor-theme) in auto mode
<utu-san> update-alternatives: error: error creating symbolic link `/usr/share/icons/default/index.theme.dpkg-tmp': No such file or directory
<utu-san> daily build manifest - oxygen-cursor-theme	0.0.2012-06-kde4.8-2ubuntu1
<Riddell> utu-san: now that's a stange one
<utu-san> I got this errors since yesterday, and I have to force install kde-workspace-data to complete install
<utu-san> at least have someone take a look and maybe bump the version to 4.9 as well for consistency?
<debfx> utu-san: please open a bug report about that, preferably from apport
<Riddell> ag hah, now default/ directory in the update debfx did to oxygen-cursor-theme
<utu-san> everything seems working ok but apt-get is alwasy complaining when it tries to set up the incomplete install
<Riddell> utu-san: sudo mkdir /usr/share/icons/default  is the workaround
<utu-san> Riddell: ok let me try
<Riddell> debfx: easy enough fix, debian/dirs should be debian/oxygen-cursor-theme.dirs, I'll test and upload
<utu-san> Riddell: you are the man.  thanks a lot
<utu-san> Riddell: it's really strange that I'm the only one affected?
<Riddell> vHanda: do you have an opinion on this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-August/006330.html
<Riddell> utu-san: nah I've seen it
<vHanda> Riddell: yeah, this probably slipped passed us
<vHanda> though I'm not sure where the symbol is being used
<vHanda> lemme see
<vHanda> Riddell: I'm confused, who need the nmm:albumArtist ?
<vHanda> *needs
<Riddell> vHanda: I don't now, it just got posted to our mailing list
<debfx> Riddell: good catch, interestingly dpkg keeps /usr/share/icons/default in my upgrade tests
<Riddell> vHanda: but that's a common enough tag to have in mp3 files, seems reasonable to index it
<vHanda> yes, but the indexer code is in strigi and that doesn't have anything to do with kdelibs or sdo
<vHanda> so I'm not sure how/why that person is getting the error
<vHanda> it can't be while compiling kdelibs
<Riddell> vHanda: oh the thread doesn't have anything to do with the patch request
<Riddell> the patch request was just posted randomly to it
 * debfx has a new favorite unicode symbol: smiling cat face with heart-shaped eyes
<debfx> 😻
<vHanda> Riddell: I'm sorry, I'm still fairly confused.
<Riddell> debfx: not in my font alas
<jtechidna> They should get the Canonical font guy on that right away :P
<Riddell> vHanda: a user posted that to the list as a proposed patch we apply, that's about all there is to it
<debfx> weird, I thought fontconfig falls back to another font if the current one doesn't have the symbol
<vHanda> ahhh
<vHanda> I thought they were some linker errors or something
<Riddell> debfx: presumably none of my fonts have smiling cat face with heart-shaped eyes
<Riddell> vHanda: no ignore that stuff
<Riddell> separate topic
<vHanda> Riddell: I actually need to bring up the discussion of nmm:albumArtist on the mailing list
<vHanda> some people aren't going to like it
<vHanda> but it needs to be discussed
<vHanda> but go ahead, ship it
<vHanda> you don't even need to recompile kdelibs
<vHanda> the new symbol doesn't matter
<Riddell> jtechidna: canonical font guy is currently dossing around central europe avoiding doing much
<ScottK> Riddell: If you were using our default IRC client it'd have displayed fine.
<Riddell> oh it could well be a problem with my server, it doesn't do unicode right enough
<Riddell> the server is owned by the canonical font guy, this might be ironic I'm not sure
<agateau> tsdgeos: how can I test Messages.sh by hand?
<tsdgeos> reading my bloc
<tsdgeos> -c+g
<Riddell> agateau: run extract-messages.sh ?
<agateau> tsdgeos: ah, I read the techbase doc, my bad :)
<agateau> Riddell: where is it to be found?
<Riddell> agateau: pkg-kde-tools
<tsdgeos> agateau: i'm pretty sure it's documented there too
<tsdgeos> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Build_Systems#Extracting_and_merging_messages
<tsdgeos>  Messages.sh, which is invoked by a script called extract-messages.sh
<agateau> yes I saw that (proof: last edits are from me), but it misses the place where one can get extract-messages.sh
<tsdgeos> agateau: lxr.kde.org to the rescue?
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> doesn't work as well as i though
<agateau> yep :/
<tsdgeos> l10n-kde/scripts
<agateau> thanks, going to add a link to it in the docs
<agateau> found it in l10n-kde4/scripts, yeah
<tsdgeos> agateau: http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com.es/2010/08/how-to-run-messagessh-file-to-create.html
<agateau> tsdgeos: ok, updating the doc now
<tsdgeos> note 
<tsdgeos> that there's no need for you to run it
<tsdgeos> scripty does it
<agateau> yes, but I don't like to commit blindly
<tsdgeos> and your Messages.sh should be simple enough
<tsdgeos> if it gets complicated
<tsdgeos> bad :D
<agateau> I am going to need to extract strings from a rc file
<tsdgeos> how do you inject them back?
<tsdgeos> or it's a ui.rc file?
<agateau> it's not done yet
<agateau> updated the doc
 * ScottK is officially confused by the kalzium FTBFS on arm*
<Riddell> ScottK: maybe a lack of avogadro?
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.8.90 built and it didn't have it either.
<ScottK> I compared the build logs and I can't figure anything. I didn't diff the package though.
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> ScottK: oh it's just the version no libscience.so.4.9.0 vs libscience.so.4.8.0
<ScottK> So why just on arm*?
<Riddell> the others built before the new kdelibs I'd guess
<ScottK> Oh, that'd do it.
<Riddell> do you want to fix or shall I?
<ScottK> Please go ahead.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I hope you weren't looking at build logs manuall
<shadeslayer> *manually
<ScottK> shadeslayer: In what context?
<shadeslayer> because iirc me and yofel wrote a script for PN that prints out the cmake output for every package
<shadeslayer> ScottK: optional build deps
<yofel> didn't debfx integrate that into his pkg status website generation script?
<ScottK> What I was doing was watching it scroll by when I was building 4.8.5.  That got me to look at a few packages and write the email.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: dunno
<yofel> iirc he added something similiar at least
<ScottK> Quintasan_: Are you fixing kimpanel in Quantal?
<debfx> yes!
<debfx> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/cmake-ignore.json
<shadeslayer> debfx: is that automagically generated?
<debfx> shadeslayer: no, it's a list of exceptions
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<ScottK> Okular in that list is fixed.
<debfx> i.e. dependencies we don't use on purpose
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer>  [kubuntu-dev] a11y - ditch kaccessible: TODO
<ScottK> Any idea why we don't use polkit-qt for pykde4?
<Riddell> ScottK: at some point, it didn't compile
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: in favour of ati
<ScottK> debfx: kdenetwork has optional build-deps that we don't use and isn't on that list.
<debfx> ScottK: do we really want to use chmlib? it has a bad security record and is not very maintained
<ScottK> There's user demand for it.
<ScottK> I see two CVEs in 5 years.  That's not horrible.
<snele> hi guys. where can I find picture of kubuntu logo (kubuntu letters+logo) without backround?
<jocarter> snele: wikipedia
<debfx> ScottK: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chmlib/+bug/236113/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236113 in chmlib (Ubuntu) "main inclusion report for chmlib" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jocarter> snele: that's where I usually find all my logos these days, at least :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kubuntu-logo-lucid.svg
<snele> jocarter: thank you :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: basically, adding tp-qt to kdenetwork gives krdc the ability to use telepathy tubes
<shadeslayer> i.e. desktop sharing using your contacts in KDE Telepathy
<ScottK> Do we want that?
<shadeslayer> upstream says it's stable
<shadeslayer> needs a bit of testing however
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seems reasonable to me, I've tested it before from George's PPA
<shadeslayer> and it worked fine
<ScottK> debfx: It does look a bit dead upstream.
<debfx> ScottK: kdenetwork seems to be the only package where the cmake ignore file is outdated
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> snele: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<snele> shadeslayer: thank you! 
<shadeslayer> snele: you're welcome :)
<Riddell> snele: what's it for?
<snele> Riddell: I found really easy way to make chromium/chrome theme (to match my colour scheme). I will add kubuntu branding at the bottom right corner
<Riddell> I think rekonq just needs themes to make it popular :)
<ScottK> Security support for Qtwebkit would be nice too.
<ScottK> Who's the KDE maintainer for Okular?
<debfx> ScottK: afaik tsdgeos
<ScottK> Thanks.
<snele> Riddell, all: I think it looks nice, simple and well integrated: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1W/UK/1cvGHdWA/snapshot77.png
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1G/C2/aniO5Pp/snapshot80.png
<snele> of course it can be done for oxygen theme and default colour scheme :)
<Daskreech> anyone minds me adding the kubuntu 4.9 blog to the #kubuntu topic ?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: kubuntu 4.9 blog?
<Daskreech> that's it available
<Daskreech> on kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> oh, you meant from kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: please go ahead
<shadeslayer> hmm .. maybe the installer should have a checkbox that says "Enroll me in a faster KDE update/backport cycle"
<shadeslayer> and then if the user checks that, the installer add's the PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ random thought
<micahg> shadeslayer: enabling PPAs from the archive is a no-no
<shadeslayer> not from the archive, from the installer
<micahg> shadeslayer: installer is in the archive :P
<shadeslayer> oh .. right ...
<shadeslayer> maybe a simple prompt after installing?
<shadeslayer> like we do for flash and codecs
<micahg> those are in multiverse
<micahg> (codecs should be all in universe at this point I think)
<ScottK> Or flash is in partner.
<ScottK> Which is technically not part of the Ubuntu archive, but it's certainly not a PPA.
<micahg> ScottK: no, it installs from multiverse, not partner
<micahg> multiverse happens to pull the tarball from partner...
<ScottK> Isn't that the installer?
<ScottK> Yes, two stage process, but you still get there.
<micahg> well, no, you can get flash without partner enabled
<ScottK> Right, but it's still code from outside the archive.
<micahg> yeah
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> But it's Flash.  If you're installing that, you're asking for trouble already.
<shadeslayer> what the
<shadeslayer> zsh-beta is older than zsh? 0.o
<micahg> zsh 5.0 was released :), zsh-beta should be removed IMHO
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: do I need to poke someone?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: for?
<shadeslayer> oh, /topic updating?
<Daskreech> topic change ?
<shadeslayer> idk who has rights on that channel
<Daskreech> Can I set it somewheer and have it flagged?
<shadeslayer> possibly jussi can do that
 * shadeslayer can't remember how to find ops for a channel and for some reason chanserv help doesn't list it too
<shadeslayer> micahg: I think zsh has a regression :P
<shadeslayer> for eg. it had a feature that when you typed 'a' and pressed the up arrow key, it completed to the last command that started with 'a'
<shadeslayer> I can't reproduce it with zsh-beta
<ScottK> qtmobility FTBFS fixed, btw.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should I also enable gadu gadu? Or since we're dropping kopete, kill of any chances of using gadu gadu with kopete
<shadeslayer> ( re kdenetwork )
<ScottK> Gadu is already enabled, isn't it?
<ScottK> We're dropping it from the default install, not from the archive.
<shadeslayer> don't think so, lemme check again
<ScottK> For kdenetwork, my upload has the same stuff enabled that Debian did.
<Daskreech> apachelogger_: ping
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/528134/
<ScottK> I'm guessing they didn't do telepathy on purpose, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't.
<Daskreech> or jussi
<shadeslayer> right
<Daskreech> can I get the topic in #kubuntu changed to "Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release | KDE 4.9 available http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9"
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'd say add it or ask Quintasan_ .  IIRC gadu is big in Poland.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ok this is weird
<shadeslayer> ScottK: my build log says gadu is not pulled in, build log from buildd says it's installed
<shadeslayer> what the actual hell? 0.o
<shadeslayer> so, it's not pulld in explicitly ( according to debian/control )
<shadeslayer> bah, scratch taht
<shadeslayer> wrong spelling of gadu
<shadeslayer> *grumble* stupid VPS being ultra slow
<Daskreech> or Riddell if you have time
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: you'll probably have to wait till Monday
<Daskreech> v_v
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-04
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1028567] plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV when changing battery monitor settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028567 (by johannes)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028567 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV when changing battery monitor settings" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScottK> FYI, I've filed a private bug re the most recent message on KDE packagers.
<ScottK> Meh.  Unprivated it as I figured out that it is, in fact, public.
<apachelogger_> Daskreech: pong
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Daskreech> apachelogger_: it was re: topic in #kubuntu
<apachelogger_> Daskreech: what's with the topic?
<Daskreech> apachelogger_: It's ok now it was changed
<Riddell> Daskreech: I think I just gave you ops in #kubuntu
<Daskreech> Riddell: Ah thanks. The Topic was fixed already though
<Riddell> yeah but plenty more in future :)
<Daskreech> That does seem true
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-05
<JontheEchidna> hrnnng, I want Qt slot lambda support *now*
<JontheEchidna> I can't wait until Qt5 :(
<JontheEchidna> stupid one-line slots
<solid_liq> speaking of "one-line slots"...
<solid_liq> so, tv was advertising "XXX Summer Olympics."  I turned it on, and... wth?  Talk about a disappointment...   grr
<JontheEchidna> heh
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [900788] No easy way to ubuntu version in KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/900788 (by Kver)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900788 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "No easy way to ubuntu version in KDE" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [900788] No easy way to ubuntu version in KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/900788 (by Kver)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900788 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No easy way to ubuntu version in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> HI all
<JontheEchidna> whee http://i.imgur.com/qTMBG.png
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: muon now more than just software?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yup, thanks to Aleix and my (but mostly Aleix) it now supports KNewStuff
<JontheEchidna> s/my/me/
<kubotu> JontheEchidna meant: "Riddell: yup, thanks to Aleix and me (but mostly Aleix) it now supports KNewStuff"
<BluesKaj> is it a known issue that conky quits after 20 mins or is that it a feature?
<JontheEchidna> konqueror?
<BluesKaj> JontheEchidna, no the conky monitor 
<JontheEchidna> oh, dunno. here probably isn't the best place to ask
<BluesKaj> yeah, Ithought I was in #kubuntu 
<BluesKaj> my mistake
<JontheEchidna> no problem
<JontheEchidna> omg <3 http://i.imgur.com/fZtTC.png
<Riddell> whee
<JontheEchidna> a shame that this has to wait until 1.5, 1.4.0 releases in a few days
<BluesKaj> looks cool JontheEchidna , it's time the old kickoff was replaced ...I tried the other launchers but I'm not a fan of the full screen types
<JontheEchidna> BluesKaj: the cool thing in that screenshot is that Muon will support installing/removing plasma widgets from kde-look.org in 1.5
<JontheEchidna> :)
<BluesKaj> 1.5, 1.4.0 release is for ?
<JontheEchidna> 1.4 is the version to be included with quantal
<JontheEchidna> 1.5 will be for the next release after that
<JontheEchidna> oops, kde-look.org doesn't like me xD http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130888/
<JontheEchidna> we should probably utilize caching in some fashion >.>
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer, ScottK: Yeah, Gadu-Gadu is a major player in im in Poland
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: okie, it's just that my build was being weird and said gadu gadu is not pulled in
<Quintasan> Sorry for going MIA once again, I have been made to volunteer to go my family.
<shadeslayer> whereas it was in the archive build
<Quintasan> Crap
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Seems like I didn't upload new meta-telepathy-kde
<Quintasan> Can you take care of that?
<shadeslayer> bawahahahaha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how urgent is it?
 * shadeslayer just started TF2
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Not that urgent unless someone with fresh quantal install wants to install whole telepathy-kde stack
<Quintasan> same goes for precise
<shadeslayer> mmmm .. ok will take care in a couple of hours/tomorrow ( if I forget )
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you think we can put the new virtuoso into -backports for precise?
<shadeslayer> supposedly has loads of improvements
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [900788] No easy way to ubuntu version in KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/900788 (by Kver)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900788 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No easy way to ubuntu version in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!! 
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me  i am hitting a bug in systemsetting since i upgraded to kde-4.9  from the kubuntu backports ppa.  systemsettings works fine  except  when i  select the  workspace apperance  module. when i select this module the application automaticaly crashes
<DoctorPepper> see : http://paste.kde.org/529226/   for errors when running the module
<DoctorPepper> anyone in here ? 
<Riddell> DoctorPepper: a bit
<Riddell> hmm two versions of libkdecorations being loaded maybe
<DoctorPepper>  backtrace at http://paste.kde.org/529238
<Riddell> DoctorPepper: apt-get remove kde-style-bespin  and see if that fixes it
<DoctorPepper> impossible   i compiled  it by hand
<Riddell> DoctorPepper: before or after upgrading to 4.9 ?
<Riddell> DoctorPepper: did you compile it from something recent? could it be a bug in bespin using 4.9?
<DoctorPepper> nop
<Riddell> DoctorPepper:   ldd /usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_bespin.so | grep kdecora  
<Riddell> what does that give?
<DoctorPepper>  libkdecorations.so.4abi1 => /usr/lib/libkdecorations.so.4abi1 (0x00007f1d51df7000)
<JontheEchidna> apol_: btw, http://i.imgur.com/fZtTC.png
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apol_> uh nice
<apol_> JontheEchidna: been playing with the KNSBackend? ;)
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> been having tons of fun this weekend
<Darkwing> First full night here and what a storm :D
<apol_> JontheEchidna: wonderful :) i'll look inot this later or tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> apol_: I also did some things like make the KNSBackend build-time optional
<JontheEchidna> and move it to libmuon
<apol_> ok
<JontheEchidna> but, have a good rest of the weekend while it lasts
<apol_> JontheEchidna: well, now it's my KDE time, so it's fine :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [900788] No easy way to check ubuntu version in KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/900788 (by Kver)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900788 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No easy way to check ubuntu version in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-29
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what exactly does "lightdm.conf add settings to turn off Mir" mean?
<shadeslayer> why this is fun
<shadeslayer> amarok on amd64 isn't compiled yet
<shadeslayer> ( in the beta ppa )
<shadeslayer> apt's solution to that? lets remove amarok!
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ plz don't directly upload stuff to PPA's :)
<shadeslayer> and what happened to the proposed workflow of having -proposed PPA's
<soee> good morning
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: anyway, you guys promised 2.8 beta packages a while ago :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: d_ed said something about lightdm.conf being able to turn off Mir
<yofel> Mamarok: the raring packages were failing for a while because of dependencies being broken at bad times. For saucy it's in -proposed because of some qtopengl issues on arm
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<afiestas> ScottK: this should be fixed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317605
<afiestas> can you check?
<ubottu> KDE bug 317605 in powermanagement "low battery warning displayed even though second battery is full" [Minor,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<agateau> Riddell: I am not being very successful at getting my nm-split Ubiquity branch reviewed. Is it because it's summer or am I not using the proper communication channels?
<xnox> agateau: it's because reviews don't happen in real-time =)
<agateau> xnox: I know, but it's like 5 days old now, since this project has people paid to work on it, I would have expected faster reviews (except if they are on holidays of course)
<agateau> xnox: but then, maybe I am just being grumpy :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: just keep highlighting xnox every other day
<shadeslayer> ;)
 * agateau writes a cronjob :)
<xnox> agateau: indeed I was partying in latvia most of the last week ;-)
 * xnox /ignore agateau FTW =)))))) *giggle*
<Riddell> agateau: I can take a look later along with the nm page
<agateau> xnox: ok, partying in latvia is a valid excuse :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you look at his nm page?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope, because VBox doesn't have wifi, and I don't have a USB dongle
<shadeslayer> will have to make a bootable disk and what not
<Riddell> I'll take a look at that too
<agateau> Riddell: thanks for the offer, but as you said, it's mainly gtk-code, so better get some review from other people (but if you can spot errors, it's awesome nevertheless)
<ScottK> afiestas: I currently hae one battery at 100% and one at 47%.  Perhaps I can check it soon.
<afiestas> ScottK: okz
<leszek>  hi, we found a problem in kde-workspace's kcontrol/dateandtime/helper.cpp. See: http://forums.netrunner-os.com/showthread.php?tid=1086&pid=2272#pid2272 . The question that pops around in my mind is if its a general kde bug or distribution specific ?
<shadeslayer> zic
 * shadeslayer runs away
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> leszek: it is an issue with zic
<shadeslayer> I can't recall the details though, apachelogger knows more and it was on the Kubuntu Devel mailing list
<leszek> shadeslayer: what I found out is that the helper.cpp is copying the timezone file from /usr/share/zoneinfo/<region>/<city> . But these files there are only symlinks to ../posix/<region>/<city> . So copying them to /etc/localtime would brake the symlink of course. So I am now asking myself if this is a general kde error or more like a distribution specific thing
<leszek> so it would have nothing to do with zic
<shadeslayer> uhm, I recall this being an issue with zic actually, or atleast that's what apachelogger said, but like I said, I don't know the details
<leszek> ok thanks. I will try ask in the other channels of other distributions. Because if they also use links in /usr/share/zoneinfo than it would make sense directly copying the original files from /usr/share/zoneinfo/posix
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206176] Powerdevil does not start, linking problem? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206176 (by aydin demircioglu)
<leszek> shadeslayer: ok seems to be debian/ubuntu specific. At least opensuse does not use symlinks in that folder 
<shadeslayer> ok
<leszek> uff even in the posix folder are symlinks. Hmm... this will be a hard one to fix properly I guess
<leszek> ah ok instead of copying qfile also can link a file. So not so difficult as I thought initially :P
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer hums as he waits for KDE to upgrade on Raring
<yofel> I'll throw up .97 in ninjas for precise and watch what happens
<shadeslayer> ah yes, I was going to do that :P
<shadeslayer> but go ahead
 * shadeslayer will keep an eye on that
<yofel> could you please push your quantal stuff in the meanwhile? ;)
<shadeslayer> oh hmmm
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> if I can find it
<shadeslayer> okay nope
<shadeslayer> I think it's lost
<markey> the version of ScummVM in raring is fairly outdated. it's version 1.4, but 1.5 has been released last year already
<markey> hopefully for kubuntu 13.10 the latest version of ScummVM, 1.6 could be provided
<Riddell> markey: yes it has 1.6.0+dfsg-2
<markey> oh great :)
<markey> scummvm is lovely
<Riddell> got to get that monkey island fix
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206199] /etc/localtime incorrect link created by dateandtime kcm @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206199 (by Leszek Lesner)
<yofel> shadeslayer: packages up
<shadeslayer> markey: request a backport to raring via ubuntu backports ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: thx 
<shadeslayer> I am getting ftbfs mails already
<markey> shadeslayer: well I don't need it, I got a package right from their homepage
<shadeslayer> k
<Riddell> agateau: what's the difference between kde-wireless and kde-wireless2 branches?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ohshi....  kde-sc-dev-latest : Breaks: kdelibs5-dev (< 4:4.10.2) but 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<yofel> we had some mass retry script somewhere IIRC...
<shadeslayer> ...
<ScottK> afiestas: Battery finally got low enough to check.  Seems fine.  Commented in the bug.
<debfx> kubuntu-retry-builds?
<yofel> debfx: right, thanks!
<shadeslayer> thx for the email flood
<yofel> sry -_-
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/p98c2d444/ sieve filtering ftw
<yofel> hehehe
<shadeslayer> you silly people not giving your data to Google 
<shadeslayer> don't you know it needs it 
<shadeslayer> to survive 
<shadeslayer> anyway, power outage 
<shadeslayer> bbl
<Riddell> agateau: I can't seem to get your wireless page to show in the UI :(
<Riddell> agateau: it shows it in the left hand steps list but it skips over it and goes straight to disk setup
<Riddell> agateau: in debugging I could see it failed to load because of a bad import
<Riddell> needs...  from ubiquity.frontend.kde_components.Spinner import Spinner
<Riddell> but I can't see anything more now
<shadeslayer_> Hm I wonder if we can somehow specify optional build depends in Packaging
<ScottK> No.
<shadeslayer_> yep, was just checking the maintainer guide, we can't :(
<yofel> wasn't that doable by depending on "bar" AND "foo | bar" or so? I know I somehow did that in neon once, but it was really ugly
<shadeslayer_> well
<shadeslayer_> not the same case
<shadeslayer_> I want : Is this build dep installable? nope? skip it
<shadeslayer_> for eg see okular
<shadeslayer_> it Build Depends on plasma-active-dev
<shadeslayer_> which is not available in precise
<yofel> what's what I meant, foo would be plasma-active-dev. But I think just using sed would be easier...
<yofel> you'll need to edit the install files too anyway
<shadeslayer_> so something like : Build-Depends-Optional : plasma-active-dev ( which would be analogus to CMakes macro_log_optional_feature_or_whatever_it_was_called )
<shadeslayer_> and the control file as well hmm
<yofel> well, as I said, you could try to trick the dependency resolve with something like "plasma-active-dev | libqt4-dev, libqt4-dev" - if you're lucky enough it's stupid enough that it works
<yofel> *resolver
<shadeslayer_> well one could wrap the package itself with Package-optional: active-documentviewer
<yofel> we have Package-optional?
<shadeslayer_> I'm proposing we have a Package-optional
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Been discussed.  Not happening.
<yofel> I don't think I quite get how that would work
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: where exactly? :P
<ScottK> Comes up every few years.  Probably debian-devel.
<ScottK> Use a control.in and generate control if you need variable build-deps (or deps)
 * yofel triggers the next mail flood
<shadeslayer_> /o\
<shadeslayer_> yofel: quantal?
<yofel> no, precise again. pkg-kde-tools was published
<shadeslayer_> aha
<shadeslayer_> I uploaded a fixed okular
<yofel> meh, now stuff is in dep-wait on kde-sc-dev-latest >= 4.10 -.-
 * yofel fixes meta-kde again
 * shadeslayer_ is waiting for Raring to upgrade to 4.10.97
<shadeslayer_> Disk IO on VBox is horribly slow :<
<shadeslayer_> :(
<shadeslayer_> stupid cable is wearing out
<shadeslayer_> yofel: upgrade went smoothly
<shadeslayer_> for raring
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer_> but plz document in the release announcement that you need both backports and beta backports :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-30
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer_> mmm
<shadeslayer_> yofel: kde-sc-dev-latest still seems a bit broken
<shadeslayer_> http://paste.kde.org/pa2dc615a/
<shadeslayer_> hm rather
<shadeslayer_> libical-dev is old
<shadeslayer_> :(
<shadeslayer_> yofel: I don't think they backport libglu
<shadeslayer_> atleast the wiki page doesn't say anything
<markey> what does the "pi" mean? "pi  nepomuk-core - Nepomuk Semantik Desktop core libraries - transitional package"
<soee> good morning
<debfx> which boost version are the precise backports meant to build against?
<debfx> currently akonadi has 1.48 while pimlibs build-depends on unversioned (= 1.46) boost
<agateau> Riddell: hey, regarding kde-wireless vs kde-wireless2: kde-wireless was my first attempt but I didn't like it. It should be ignored. I am going to trash it
<agateau> Riddell: regarding the Spinner: it's a new file which I introduced in r5979 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-wireless2/revision/5979 maybe you haven't copied it there?
<shadeslayer_> markey: pi? I don't see a pi
<markey> Mamarok: can you explain that?
<shadeslayer_> and Semantik seems to be spelled incorrectly?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: that's the listing inf you run aptitude search
<shadeslayer_> I don't have aptitude here :S
<Mamarok> markey: already explained it to you: nepomuk-core is a transitional package, should not be a hard dependency
<markey> not to me
<Mamarok> nepomuk-core-runtime is the one I presume
<markey> to shadeslayer_ 
<shadeslayer_> ah I think those letters are some sort of status or sth
<Mamarok> that's how transitional packages appear in aptitude search, those are marked pi
<shadeslayer_> i is probably 'installed'
<shadeslayer_> v is probably virtual
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: man aptitude explains those
<Mamarok> but that is not the problem, markey
<shadeslayer_> righto
<Mamarok> the problem is that our cmake is looking for a package marked as transitional
<Mamarok> which might not be installed, as it is not needed technically
<shadeslayer_> hm? The package name doesn't dictate CMake files AFAIK
<shadeslayer_> though difficult to say without actually knowing the real problem :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: I talk about Amarok's cmake
<shadeslayer_> tbh I'm not even sure why I'm on IRC right now o_o
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: and you're just trying to build amarok on kubuntu?
<shadeslayer_> or well, markey is ?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: this was a warning error triggered when markey compiled this morning
<shadeslayer_> I see
<markey> yep
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer_> hi Quintasan]
<shadeslayer_> that should fix kdepimlibs
<yofel__> Mamarok, markey: please note that our packages cannot know how you name a dependency in cmake (nor do they match the names of cmake config files if there are any).
<yofel__> so if nepomuk-core is missing, you probably want to install nepomuk-core-dev, for nepomuk-widgets you would want libnepomukwidgets-dev, etc.
<markey> nevermind, it was all a big misunderstanding
<markey> source of the confusion was, I used to have this package installed, and after some upgrades it wasn't installed anymore
<Mamarok> for some very obscure reason
<Mamarok> it wasn't installed here anymore either
<Mamarok> markey uses KDE 4.10.5, I use 4.10.95
<Mamarok> both Raring
<markey> that's not true
<xnox> ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py:569: undefined name 'QWidget'
<yofel__> oh right: We named the package nepomuk-core, debian named it nepomu-core-runtime so it was removed in the last merge and uninstalled. I then later added a transitional package to make it less confusing
<Mamarok> markey: no?
<markey> no#
<markey> told you before
 * Mamarok is confused
<Mamarok> markey: you didn't have nepomuk-core-dev installed anymore, didn't you?
<markey> no
<Mamarok> neither did I
<markey> well yofel just explained it
<yofel__> shadeslayer_: yeah, libglu was a mistake on my side. (I thought that I fixed all the wrong packages :/ )
<Riddell> agateau: I copied spinner to /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/
<Riddell> agateau: it still needed the import changed
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok, it is quite possible I only tested it with the test program :/
<agateau> Riddell: how did you change it?
<agateau> rather, what did you change the import into?
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does one branch from bzr using an existing local history?
<agateau> apachelogger: you mean creating a branch from another local branch?
<apachelogger> agateau: no, branching a remote branch that is derived from another remote branch from which I already have a local branch
<apachelogger> like git remote add
<apachelogger> so it will not download the entire history even though I have like 99% of it already locally
<agateau> apachelogger: oh. my bzr foo is not strong enough for that
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206199] /etc/localtime incorrect link created by dateandtime kcm @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206199 (by Leszek Lesner)
<apachelogger> agateau: I actually fear one cannot do that :/
<agateau> apachelogger: you mean mighty bzr is not as powerful as you thought?! ,)
<apachelogger> agateau: ... :P
<apachelogger> yofel__: fixed startneon5 a bit toget a more sensible session out of it
<yofel__> oh? what does it run now?
<Riddell> apachelogger: sorry, changed the import to    from ubiquity.frontend.kde_components.Spinner import Spinner
<Riddell> agateau: sorry, changed the import to    from ubiquity.frontend.kde_components.Spinner import Spinner
<Riddell> agateau: how do I run the test programme again?
<agateau> Riddell: as root, go into your ubiquity source dir, then run PYTHONPATH=$PWD python3 ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/nmwidgets.py
<agateau> vi !$
<apachelogger> yofel__, shadeslayer_: did someone retry qtwebkit? Oo
<agateau> oups, wrong window :/
<agateau> Riddell: just pushed your fix in
<yofel__> apachelogger: I retried the one that failed
<apachelogger> yofel__: please don't
<apachelogger> it's completely kaput
<apachelogger> will get stuck forever or fail right away
<apachelogger> I also deactivated the daily build consequently
<apachelogger> no clue why it fails though... well, I do, I just don't  know what to do about it :P
<apachelogger> qmake is being recursively invoked when checking for dependencies... recu;rsively as in checking for fontconfig will invoke the check for fontconfig...
<yofel__> urgh
<apachelogger> new qt builds incoming though
<apachelogger> yofel__: qtwebkit isn't required for anything important right now anyway, so not that important for now
<apachelogger> FWIW, it's exactly the issue I had when building qtwebkit inside the qt5 meta
<Riddell> apachelogger: this neon5 session isn't running for me
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p58785a9b/
<Riddell> apachelogger: line 16 looks important
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> not published yet
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's not?
<apachelogger> project-neon5-session
<apachelogger> the previous startneon5 didn't fire up kdeinit5 making it rather not doing anything ^^
<apachelogger> hm, actually should be published already
<apachelogger> Riddell: make sure you have session 282~saucy1
<Riddell> apachelogger: I have 281~saucy1 installed
<apachelogger> right, needs upgrade
<Riddell> no 282~saucy1 available
<Riddell> ooh there it is
<Riddell> just appeared
<Riddell> ok.. wish me luck
<Riddell> well something works :)
<apachelogger> weeh
<Riddell> sweet http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma2.png
<Riddell> presumably it's known that it's not full screen?
<Riddell> apachelogger: can I blog about this?
<Riddell> cos it's pure blogworthy
<apachelogger> I'd do it when/if workspace starts building on raring
<apachelogger> triggered a build on possible fix
<Riddell> agateau: I think "wi-fi" should be "Wi-Fi" in the text
<agateau> Riddell: I am using the generic Ubiquity strings there
<agateau> Riddell: so it's not really in my control
<Riddell> agateau: oh fair enough then
<agateau> Riddell: but I agree with you :)
<apachelogger> yofel__, shadeslayer_: kdeexamples test build on saucy triggered
<apachelogger> daily builds off for now
<apachelogger> (didn't test locally :P)
<Riddell> I'll reboot again into a live system see if I can turn on debugging or anything to get it working
<Riddell> agateau: whole new backtrace now http://paste.kde.org/p482c1fe5/
<agateau> damn
<agateau> should really have tested it with the real Ubiquity
<Riddell> ach who needs testing :)
<agateau> Riddell: this is because it fails to load the "process-working" icon
<agateau> which is provided by the Oxygen icon theme
<Riddell> mm, that should have been fixed by your previous fix
<Riddell> I hand copied the files needed by this branch into my live system, wonder if I missed something for that
<agateau> I agree it should have worked
<Riddell> there's your whole widget relayout branch as well that might be causing confusion
<agateau> I haven't been using that branch for this work
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> agateau: ok fixed by your icon theme fix from before, that hasn't made it into this branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/5955#ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py
<agateau> Riddell: oh right, good catch!
<agateau> Riddell: going to merge it in
<Riddell> agateau: so now I get same as yesterday, it has a gap in the steps list on the left but it skips over it and goes straight to partitioning
<Riddell> agateau: nothing in syslog or installer/debug about wireless
<Riddell> setting export UBIQUITY_DEBUG=1 doesn't help
<agateau> Riddell: ok so. The gap is because we are missing a translation: I added the text to debian/ubiquity.templates but I am not sure how to get that compiled/installed
<agateau> Riddell: the wireless step is skipped if you have network at install time (for example if you are in a vbox or if you have a wired connection)
<agateau> Riddell: Ubuntu installer behaves the same
<agateau> so you need to have a not-connected wireless card and no wired connection
<agateau> you can somehow force the step to show using by passing "--wireless" to ubiquity, but it will behave strangely when the connection has already been established
<agateau> Riddell: what are you testing it on?
<Riddell> agateau: my laptop,live system, alpha 2
<agateau> Riddell: and do you have a wired connection?
<Riddell> no wireless
<Riddell> do I need to disconnect that?
<agateau> "no wireless" ?
<agateau> you need 1) a wireless card, but not already connected to an access point
<agateau> 2) no established wired connection
<agateau> Riddell: @
<agateau> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sweet,it works!
<agateau> \o/
<Riddell> agateau: so most important thing, do you want to blog this or shall I?
<agateau> Riddell: shouldn't we wait until it's in saucy to blog about it?
<Riddell> bah, waiting, who's got the patience for that?
<Riddell> xnox: do you trust me to review the nm.py code split?
<agateau> Riddell: feel free to blog about it then, just mention it's young code :)
<xnox> Riddell: as long as it merges without conflicts, is pyflakes/pep8 clean, and does crash the installer, that's fine. Added bonus if you did test that gtk-wifi page comes up. Otherwise, I would have tested that with next daily.
<xnox> s/does/doesn't/
<kubotu> xnox meant: "Riddell: as long as it merges without conflicts, is pyflakes/pep8 clean, and doesn't crash the installer, that's fine. Added bonus if you did test that gtk-wifi page comes up. Otherwise, I would have tested that with next daily."
<agateau> damn, crashing the installer is much easier than not crashing it!
<agateau> Riddell: just merged trunk in kde-wireless2 to fix the missing icon
<Riddell> gtk stide 
<Riddell> ahem
<Riddell> agateau: and the widget refactoring? isn't there a clash in style.qss?
<Riddell> gtk wifi page still working fine
<agateau> Riddell: I fixed the merge conflict before pushing
<agateau> Riddell: I am not that clumsy :)
<Riddell> hmm ubiquity seems to need me to run kdesudo manually now, it didn't a few versions ago
<Riddell> xnox: is that your autopilot changes?
<xnox> Riddell: there is no kdesudo anymore.
<xnox> Riddell: pkexec is used on all flavours now.
<Riddell> cos, policykit fancyness
<Riddell> ooh policykit fancyness
 * apachelogger notes that this can have unwanted sideeffects as the envrionment is not carried over
<apachelogger> eek
<apachelogger> workspace continues to fail
<Riddell> naughty workspace
<yofel__> probably because they can't make up their mind on the branchname 
<apachelogger> lol?
<apachelogger> oh there was a fix for dbusmenuqt
<apachelogger> yofel__, shadeslayer_: triggered another workspace build, saucy only in case it fails again
<apachelogger> off for dinner now
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: I'll just answer here
<mgraesslin> xrandr and xrender can probably be dropped
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: so that's just transitional?
<mgraesslin> I guess so, it's probably still linked
<mgraesslin> but shouldn't be used
<mgraesslin> at least we ported away from xrender
<mgraesslin> and the only xrandr code got ifdefed
<mgraesslin> xcursor is needed and I don'
<mgraesslin> t
<mgraesslin> understand why it's missing
<apachelogger> no cmake checks or somesuch?
<mgraesslin> it doesn't complain on my system
<apachelogger> yofel__, shadeslayer_: ^ I reckon the build will fail on xcursor missing
<yofel__> oh well
<mgraesslin> I will look into that tomorrow morning
<mgraesslin> and fix it
<yofel__> mgraesslin: any news on that kwin build patch btw.?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: perhaps you are find_packaging it but don't reflect it via macro_log_feature or what it's called?
<mgraesslin> yofel__: I can give you the link for the 4.10 version, but I did not yet rebase to 4.11
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: would at least explain why there is no indication of it up to the warning that it is set to notfound
<mgraesslin> oh that could be - macro_log_feature got dropped
<apachelogger> well, something replaced it judging from the output of cmake, I just do not know what ^^
<apachelogger> (reminds me that I need to redo the entire cmake for phonon5 :@)
<yofel__> mgraesslin: would that be a lot of work? If not I could give it a try
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: anyway, we'll see where the build gets today and if it fails we can prod it into building tomorrow
<mgraesslin> I'm not sure, I think the cmake stuff in base directory changed, so it won't work
<apachelogger> -> dinner
<yofel__> ah
<mgraesslin> yofel__: the patch for 4.10 is http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=clones%2Fkde-workspace%2Fgraesslin%2Fkde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=2f23192fe2658b9ecde005db40b2ec366b3e18d4
<yofel__> thanks!
<mgraesslin> looking at the patch I doubt it will compile on 4.11
<Riddell> agateau: gosh you have code to draw icons with qpainter in here, isn't it simpler just to edit the oxygen icons?
<agateau> Riddell: wanted to avoid the mess of having to get new images to install correctly, but you are probably right
<agateau> Riddell: I can install real images if you prefer
<Riddell> agateau: oh it's fine, just surprising
<Riddell> agateau: yep looks good, I think I'll commit it
<agateau> Riddell: have you already merged the nm-split branch in?
<Riddell> agateau: that's part of the kde-wireless2 branch surely?
<agateau> Riddell: it is, indeed
<agateau> Riddell: will LP notice?
<Riddell> moving bits from one file nm.py to a gtk component file makes good sense, gui bits belong better there anyway
<Riddell> agateau: hmm a couple of possible errors?
<Riddell> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py:21: 'syslog' imported but unused
<Riddell> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py:65: 'nmwidgets' imported but unused
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> I need to update to Saucy (no pyflakes3 here)
<agateau> syslog => can probably be removed
<agateau> nmwidgets => looking into it
<Riddell> ah but you have a comment about needing toimport it
<Riddell>         # NOTE: Import 'nmwidgets' even though it's not used in this function                                                 
<Riddell>         # as importing it as the side effect of registering                                                                   
<Riddell>         # NetworkManagerWidget which we DO use in the Wireless step UI.                                                       
<agateau> that is in the gtk code, right?
<Riddell> yeah
<agateau> Riddell: this import was there before but was importing something else
<Riddell> it makes the ./tests/run-pyflakes test fail
<Riddell> oh before it was 
<Riddell> -        # NOTE: Import 'nm' even though it's not used in this function as
<agateau> yes
<agateau> I wonder how this got through pyflakes
<agateau> maybe that's because it imports "misc" on the same line? or was it whitelisted in the test?
<Riddell> nm is used elsewhere in the file
<Riddell> I don't see a whitelist
<agateau> ah that's why pyflakes does not complain
<agateau> it's not smart enough
<agateau> a simple and clean fix would be to *not* register things at import time (which is bad practice anyway) and add an explicit register() function, which would be called from the code importing nmwidgets
<xnox> Riddell: we had a guard / whitelist for run-pyflakes, might need adjustment.
<xnox> Riddell: agateau: adjust ./tests/pyflakes.exclude
<Riddell> xnox: ah that's the one
<agateau> xnox: right, thanks
<agateau> pushing the change in 10 secs
<agateau> Riddell: pushed
<Riddell> agateau: this however is just unexcusable...
<Riddell> ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:12:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<agateau> damn
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, I have no blank lines there
<Riddell> agateau: no me neither and now I run it again the issue disappears
<agateau> and run-pep8 is happy there
<agateau> Riddell: reliable tooling :)
<Riddell> maybe it was me who made the unexcusable error in my testing and it get tidied up when I merged with yours
 * Riddell hangs head in shame
<agateau> thou shall not mess with pep8!
<Riddell> agateau: this looks more problematic http://paste.kde.org/pf5322790/
<agateau> oww
<agateau> Riddell: did not notice there was unittests for these classes
<Riddell> agateau: able to tidy those up?
<agateau> Riddell: looking into it
<agateau> Riddell: if I don't get it done today, I'll be working on it tomorrow
<Riddell> groovy
<xnox> Riddell: agateau: why do i have email "2 revisions removed from brunch lp:ubiquity" ?
<xnox> is it ok, or did you push override my upload =)
<agateau> xnox: I have no idea
<xnox> ok.
<Riddell> xnox: I uncommitted
<Riddell> because of the test failures
<xnox> Riddell: ack.
<shadeslayer_> yofel: since you know about the issue, can you have a look at what's causing the weirdness wrt nepomuk and db?
<shadeslayer_> uhhh
<shadeslayer_> this build log looks weird
<yofel> shadeslayer_: where?
<shadeslayer_> trello
<shadeslayer_> that thing where nepomuk doesn't start
<shadeslayer_> because it can't start the db, or connect to it or sth
<yofel> shadeslayer_: there's 2 issues I can think of: 
<yofel> 1) people using 3rd party virtuoso (or something coming from debian experimental) leading to a lib lookup issue like we had in neon
<yofel> 2) system crashes or something like that corrupting soprano-virtuoso.trx which requires a manual recovery
<shadeslayer_> yofel: regarding 1, who even uses a 3rd part virtuoso o_o
<yofel> vHanda wanted to look at 2) at some point because it happened to me during akademy, not sure what came out of it
<shadeslayer_> ack
<yofel> shadeslayer_: no idea, that's why I'm not too worried about that (but maybe extending the RPATH with the multiarch dir might be a good idea)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/todo precise/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 testing | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<yofel> kde status cleanup
<Peace-> Riddell: :) http://cli-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/159751-1.jpeg
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: qtwebkit still OOM'ing?
<shadeslayer_> stupid thing still hangs on fontconfig
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well, it doesn't oom
<apachelogger> it forkbombs
 * yofel tries a build
<yofel> apachelogger: why does it need that syncqt.pl call?
<apachelogger> header creation
<shadeslayer_> the question is, is that the recommended way of building it
<shadeslayer_> since there seem to be atleast 3 build systems
<shadeslayer_> -.-
<yofel> the archive package uses qmkae
<shadeslayer_> and the README is empty
<yofel> and the other 2 systems don't work for me
<shadeslayer_> !find synqt.pl
<ubottu> Package/file synqt.pl does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer_> !find synqt.pl saucy
<ubottu> Package/file synqt.pl does not exist in saucy
<shadeslayer_> where be that file
<yofel> project-neon-qt5
<shadeslayer_> I see
<yofel> project-neon5-qt5 actually
<yofel> wtf, 'qmake' forkbombs. 'mkdir build; cd build; qmake ..' doesn't
<shadeslayer_> 0.o
<shadeslayer_> yofel: stops at Checking for fontconfig for me
<yofel> it did finish after a while here
<shadeslayer_> ah yes
<shadeslayer_> yofel: so, IIRC there's an option to specify the build dir right?
<shadeslayer_> -B I think
<shadeslayer_> let's try using that :P
<yofel> why does this not happen to the archive package...
<shadeslayer_> because, magic
<yofel> uh... and why does this not happen in git?!?
<shadeslayer_> :O
<shadeslayer_> indeed
<shadeslayer_> yofel: maybe something the mk files do?
<yofel> well... 
<yofel> this doesn't happen if I create the package from git
<yofel> this doesn't happen if I create the package from bzr
<yofel> now I'm trying to run dailydeb by hand to see what happens
<shadeslayer_> oh
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> when building qtwebkit built by bzr dailydeb it forkbombs @_@
<shadeslayer_> yofel: o_o
<shadeslayer_> what about using apachelogger's custom build scripts
<yofel> well, I'm wondering if the foldername with the complex package version is the issue
<yofel> need to try that 
<shadeslayer_> why would that be a factor 0.o
<shadeslayer_> unless qmake trips on the path and goes bezer
<shadeslayer_> *bezerk
<shadeslayer_> ( like it did with the space in my folder name in the Sailfish SDK )
<Noskcaj> Are we able to go without a debian import for terminus? I've made a .deb for the latest version, which allows it to be run on kubuntu again
<Riddell> Noskcaj: what's terminus?
<Noskcaj> Riddell, a font, that breaks bits of kubuntu. bug 812134
<ubottu> bug 812134 in xfonts-terminus (Ubuntu) "Konsole + Terminus font, wrong line alignment (Update to terminus 4.38)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812134
<Riddell> mm, why would we want it then?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, seesm to be the folder name O.O
<Noskcaj> Riddell, because i just fixed it, and it's a very popular font.
<yofel> try to rename the git clone to project-neon5-qtwebkit-0.0+git20130726+r164~84d199a+neon6~test1, then run qmake in there
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay yeah, that's just freaking broken
<shadeslayer> are you saying it trips on saucy1?
<yofel> it trips on *something*, I'm renaming now
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw http://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/
<Riddell> Noskcaj: aah
<shadeslayer> might be beneficial for you :)
<Riddell> Noskcaj: such we can get that in, is it on the bug?
<yofel> seen the initial post when it was merged, not sure what to do with it
<yofel> could be useful or virtualbox I guess
<Noskcaj> Riddell, I'll make the .dsc now
<yofel> *for
<yofel> shadeslayer: seems like '+' is the fuse
<yofel> project-neon5-qtwebkit-0.0+ BOOM, project-neon5-qtwebkit-0.0 WORKS
<yofel> (WTF)
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> what the flying fuck
<yofel> I changed the version string to 0.0.git{date}.r{revno}~{git-commit}.neon{revno:packaging} (unless someone has a better idea)
<shadeslayer> fine with me
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> yofel: you could change the build for Qt
 * shadeslayer does that himself
<yofel> what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> currently the qt build disables mm and webkit
<shadeslayer> we could change the version on qt and try building with mm and webkit]
<yofel> I would rather have qtwebkit seperate...
<shadeslayer> why? :D
<yofel> takes too long to build would be one reason
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> lemme try mm then
<Noskcaj> Riddell, I've added the files from the new debian version. The debian maintainer hasn't gotten to it yet, and it would be nice to fix this by 13.10
<shadeslayer> yofel: yep, mm compiles 
<shadeslayer> when you set the version without the + signs
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yofel: nice catch
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we can enable mm now btw if we fix the versioning in the Qt package
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-31
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so fix it? :P
<apachelogger> and who caresa bout mm?
<mgraesslin> apachelogger, yofel: the build problem of kde-workspace (5) should be fixed now
<mgraesslin> could it be that your build systems don't have Qt 4 installed?
<soee> good morning
<jussi> morning soee
<smartboyhw> I'm back!!!!!
<valorie> welcome back, smartboyhw
<valorie> how was England?
<smartboyhw> great!
<valorie> so was Spain
<valorie> we missed ya
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Any specific things happened in Akademy that I need to know?
<valorie> hmmm, there should be notes and/or a recording somewhere.....
 * valorie missed half of it
<valorie> the Kubuntu BoF I mean
<agateau> Riddell: morning, just pushed some fixes in ubiquity kde-wireless2 branch. I added tests for the new class introduced in gtk_components/nmwidgets.py and removed tests which did not make sense anymore. All tests but "test_segmented_bar" pass (I suspect that failure is due to me still running Raring). Commits have been checked for pep8 but not pyflakes (again, because of me running Raring)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tester56> hi, are you still experiencing the black screen when starting plasma?
<sheytan> Hi guys. have you ever encountered a problem that your computer won't boot from HDD? Like it would skip the hdd? But, if you have a bootable cd inside and you don't boot from it, computer starts to boot from hdd. This only happens for windows 7 ( yes, i know, but i need to have a computer with 2 os)
<sheytan> even if i install kubuntu and windows, grub doesn't start too
<Riddell> tester56: nope I've never had that
<sheytan> ofcourse the bios settings are ok
<tester56> sheytan: does this affect a devel release of kubuntu?
<sheytan> dunno
<tester56> sheytan: if not, kubuntu-devel would be a better place to ask
<sheytan> we are on kubuntu-devel ;)
<tester56> ah i meant kubuntu
<tester56> ah i meant kubuntu
<tester56> sry. slow internet :-(
<tester56> Riddell, On Kde 4.11?
<Riddell> sheytan: if it's preferring to boot from cd then falls back to hard disk, that sounds like a bad set or faulty bios
<sheytan> Riddell: if i only install kubuntu, it boots normal. With 2 OS it doesn't from HDD, Windows only - doesn't boot from hdd.
<yofel> kde bug 321695
<ubottu> KDE bug 321695 in desktop ">=plasma-4.10.80 startup delay 4-7 seconds - blackness after splash screen has finished" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321695
<tester56> Riddell, The problem is config independent for me (happens with guest too) : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321695 
<sheytan> But if you put windows cd into the drive, and you get that 'press a key to boot from cd' and you skip that, it boots from hdd
<yofel> still happens here FWIW
<tester56> yofel: do you think it is going to be fixed?
<yofel> no clue
<tester56> the mentioned commit (83d301880e78a3aa43e0aedd8f40abb2a506f1ff) semms to be already reverted in master... the problems still occurs
<Riddell> tester56: does anything else run?
<Riddell> tester56: krunner for example
<tester56> yeah
<tester56> krunner works 
<tester56> kwin too
<tester56> imho this should be a high priority bug
<apachelogger> sheytan: installing windows only also doesn't boot?
<yofel> Riddell: just to be clear: plasma starts perfectly fine, but not while ksplash is there. It only starts initializing after the splash quits which makes ksplahsx kinda pointless
<Riddell> yofel: but but then it appers fine?
<Riddell> yofel: but then it appears fine?
<yofel> sure, it's just ugly
<tester56> Riddell: at the moment I can't even get plasma working ... I use krunner to start my apps on the dev install
<Riddell> right,I do get that
<Riddell> tester56: so plasma doesn't show at all for you?
<tester56> yeah
<yofel> ok, now that's bad
<tester56> not even in a guest session
<yofel> but that's not the mentioned bug then
<yofel> anything interesting in .xsession-errors?
<tester56> but it seems related 
<sheytan> apachelogger: yes, it doesn't
<sheytan> apachelogger: it switches to network but, which is  the last position set in bios
<sheytan> it doesn't matter if hdd is first or last, without skiping the cd installer, it doesn't boot from hdd
<sheytan> but, for Vista it works
<sheytan> and i need win 7
<tester56> that plasma does not show up at all is my fault for sure , as i have compiled a plasmoid that makes plasma crash at startup
<smartboyhw> Yawn
<tester56> but concerning the bug: it is not only ugly, it also takes longer 
<tester56> brb, rebooting
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<yofel> hey smartboyhw, welcome back :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: were you travelling?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I'm back in Hong Kong 
<Riddell> my very favourite capitalist enclave
<smartboyhw> Riddell: ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<jussi> haha
<tester56> i have another question: is it possible to use kde sc 4.10 atop of the latest daily build?
<tester56> (without self compiling, i mean a package way of doing it)
<Riddell> tester56: no, there's only 4.11 packages for saucy
<tester56> Riddel: and there is no ppa to achieve such thing?
<Riddell> no we don't package old versions of kde sc for new versions of kubuntu
<tester56> is it possible to upgrade everything from 13.04 to 13.10 except kde ?
<smartboyhw> Um, no..
<tester56> would this be achievable using sudo apt-mark hold
<Riddell> unlikely
<tester56> but i suppose that does not work for meta packages
<tester56> like kubuntu-desktop
<tester56> for me ubuntu 13.10 base + kde 4.10 would be the perfect system
<azeem> wjat
<azeem> eh
<azeem> tester56: what's wrong with kde 4.11?
<smartboyhw> Why?
<smartboyhw> 4.11 final will be released very soon...
<yofel> kubuntu-desktop is just meta, you could remove it. But don't forget to pin the kde depends too, and go recursive from there until you have all issues worked out (have fun)
<azeem> cause tester56 wants to keep kde 4.10 AFAICT
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<tester56> the plasma start bug, a nepomuk bug and finally a big performance problem with kwin on nvidia
<yofel> what's wrong with nepomuk again?
<tester56> it does not backup comments using the backup utility
<tester56> *when using
<yofel> oh right, that nepomukbackup thing...
<yofel> does that actually work for anyone here?
<tester56> I tried to contact the developer, but I had no luck :-(
<tester56> yofel, it works on 4.10
<tester56> i could read on the developers blog that he forgot to implement comments, but according to him it should be fixed, which is not the case
<smartboyhw> Maybe we can bisect the commits between 4.10 and 4.10.97 for nepomuk
<tester56> source of my claims: http://vhanda.in/blog/2013/04/the-nepomuk-migration/#disqus_thread
<tester56> In the comments he states: "Thanks for reminding me about the file comments. I've added them as well."
<tester56> even in master it does not work 
<tester56> two of the three bugs won't get fixed before 4.12
<sheytan> Riddell: is there a group i need to add my user to use MTP devices? (after install i cannot write to the device)
<Riddell> agateau: awooga, working great http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/ubiquity-nm.png
<Riddell> sheytan: not as far as I know although I've never used an mtp device
<agateau> Riddell: \o/
<jussi> Riddell: you dont own a recent android phone? 
<jussi> Riddell: also, I thought about perhaps using teespring to do our shirts - what do you think? 
<jussi> ie. http://teespring.com/about
<Riddell> jussi: I don't own any android phone
<jussi> Riddell: heh. ok fair enough then...
<Riddell> jussi: printed on demand?
<jussi> Riddell: no, more like crowdfunded
<Riddell> ah, interesting
<Riddell> jussi: so they'd still be sent in a big box to your home for you to post out or they'd do postage?
<jussi> nope, they do postage
<Riddell> jussi: how do their costs compare?
<jussi> 10.50$ anywhere in the world +1$ for each additional Tee
<Riddell> so they're american?
<Riddell> $10.50 for a t-shirt and postage and $1 for additional t-shirts in the same order?
<jussi> no
<jussi> 10.50$ for postage. plus whatever we set the tshirt cost at
<Riddell> what charge do they make?
<jussi> they take something out of the flat rate they charge for each tshirt
<jussi> basic tshirt costs about 6$ for us, then however much we want to add
<jussi> (50 shirt campaign9
<Riddell> looks like they do only t-shirts, you ok with that? no smart polo shirt?
<jussi> alternately, for 16$ we can have a hoodie
<jussi> no, no polo's sadly, but long sleeve, v nect etc
<jussi> or tank tops :P :P
<jussi> I like the idea of Hoodies
<Riddell> it looks interesting, if you'd rather try that then cool with me
<jussi> yeah, Ill put something up. Nothing to loose if it doesnt move forward. 
<jussi> need to figure out design, but ill come up with some thing
<micahg> looks like kde-workspace-dev needs  a dependency on libx11-xcb-dev for /usr/include/kwinglobals.h
<micahg> should I fix it>
<debfx> micahg: I think we have a similar situation in kdelibs5-dev and don't have that dependency on the grounds that it's a specialized, rarely used header file
<micahg> hrm, maybe it should be in its own package then?
<Riddell> micahg: what problem is it causing?
<Riddell> micahg: I don't suppose it's a problem to add it but it's a diff to debian
<micahg> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145334745/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.kwin-style-crystal_2.2.1-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> why shouldn't it be in Debian as well?
<Riddell> mm
<micahg> unless that header is in another package in Debian
<Riddell> would be fine in debian too but we're not debian :)
<Riddell> is this kwin-style-crystal an issue in debian?
<micahg> no, since that package seems to be implicitly pulled in in Debian
<Riddell> micahg: you sure? or do they just have a version of kdelibs that doesn't need it
<micahg> idk, I know that package seems to be not needed in Debian for build dependencies, I've submitted several patches to add it to various packages
 * micahg will brb
<Riddell> I'll try and setup a sid chroot to see
<Riddell> nothing about libx11-xcb-dev in https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=kwin-style-crystal&arch=i386&ver=2.2.1-2&stamp=1374220972
<Riddell> although other bits of libxcb are brought in
<Riddell> http://tech.ryanhoots.com/2013/07/kubuntu-1304-review.html :)
<Riddell> "Wow. Just, wow."
<Riddell> although slightly trolling against gnome
 * yofel starts stomping rekonq into the ground until it's completely flat
<Riddell> mm
<smartboyhw> mmmmn
<yofel> I know it's not rekonq's fault that qtwebkit kind of sucks, but still :/
<Riddell> compiling qtwebkit 2.3.2 now, maybe it'll be the solution to everything
<yofel> amd64 build of project-neon5-qtwebkit 0.0.git20130730.r164~84d199a.neon7~saucy1 in ubuntu saucy RELEASE
<yofel>  [FULLYBUILT] Successfully built on chindi09 (arm ppa builder) 
<yofel> :O
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> neon is on arm?
<yofel> nah, some of the i386/amd64 builders run on arm it seems
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/content/donate-kubuntu
<Riddell> better kubuntu.org/donate
<yofel> I think the first sentence should be
<yofel> Our donations are handled by With Support, the commercial support partner of Kubuntu, through the Kubuntu Paypal account.
<yofel> Or I get the impression that Kubuntu Paypal is the commercial support parner.
<yofel> and listing spendings might make sense, but either link to some more detailed spending page that lists the spending for every year or take the year out. (I have no experience in such things, but if you put dates there it can feel outdated FAST)
<Riddell> pretty picture http://www.kubuntu.org/donate
<yofel> fancy :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what was the outcome of the solid and ubuntu larks?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is this regarding the upower issue I was facing the other day ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno, afiestas said solid didn't work with the fake systemd ubuntu has
<shadeslayer> new upower was uploaded, I just hadn't upgraded in a couple of days 
<shadeslayer> ahh
<Riddell> thought I saw you looking into that
<shadeslayer> yes 
<shadeslayer> so it falls back to upower
<shadeslayer> and upower 0.9.20 was buggy, and someone had already uploaded 0.9.21 which fixed the issue 
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw interesting that running qmake from the build dir works even if there is a + sign in the version
<yofel> rename it to build+ and try again? ^^
<shadeslayer> will try later
<yofel> packaging + qmake is something I try to not touch until I have to :S
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah hah, well diagnosed
<shadeslayer> my head is still spinning, I will be back once I feel better, cya 
<Quintasan> hmm
<tester56> I have a question: Is it normal the kde-workspace master does not compile?
<Quintasan> uhh
<tester56> (without patching)
<Quintasan> It technicaly should be in a compilable state
<Quintasan> tester56: Are you sure it's not a problem on your end?
<tester56> sure
<Quintasan> tester56: At this point any argument would be nice.
<Quintasan> tester56: Besides you can look at project neon, if it built then master is probably in a compilable state
<tester56> Okay I have done the following:
<tester56> sudo apt-get build-dep kde-workspace
<tester56> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/kde-workspace
<tester56> cd kde-workspace
<tester56> mkdir build && cd build
<tester56> cmake ..
<tester56> (successfully completed cmake)
<tester56> make 
<tester56> (aborts because kspalsh qml or something)
<Quintasan> I need a build log
<Quintasan> and that looks like a problem on your end, most likely missing headers
<tester56> shouldn't that be handled by build-dep kde-workspace ?
<tester56> okay i am going to build it if you are still around for the next hour
<tester56> furthermore, cmake should detect missing stuff
<tester56> so I would not argue that it is my fault
<Riddell> agateau, apachelogger, anyone: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/31/project-neon-5-daily-builds-ubiquity-wireless-setup
<Quintasan> tester56: For example someone might have commited something that requires new dependency and forgot to update cmake
<Quintasan> tester56: I do not know exactl policy, any reason against using project neon?
<Riddell> ook!  qtwebkit 2.3.2 built!
<Quintasan> Riddell:  wow, great
<tester56> Quintasan: I want to patch stuff ... but if it doesn't compile i can't do that
<Quintasan> apachelogger, yofel, shadeslayer: Thanks for the kf5 work
<tester56> Riddell: This is great!
<Quintasan> tester56: Well, we did Project Neon exactly for that but if you want to compile master yourself then feel free to do so.
<tester56> Quintasan: Sorry, I don't understand
<tester56> Quintasan: I want to make changes that involve recompiling everything
<Quintasan> tester56: I believe master is supposed to be compilable at all times unless someone makes a mistake, you'd have better luck asking in #kde-devel if you want fast answer
<yofel> tester56: everything including kdelibs, qt, kdepimlibs, etc?
<tester56> Yeah I could use the project neon shell for that
<yofel> if not you can use neon for those and build kde-workspace yourself
<tester56> yofel: no only kde-workspace
<tester56> yofel: could you point me to the doc of neonmake?
<Quintasan> tester56: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<yofel> ^
<tester56> which path should I set in cmake to replace the project neon kde-workspace?
<Quintasan> tester56: Just read the doc
<yofel> neon-env does that for you and neonmake (neon-cmake) overrides a few bits for building
<Quintasan> especially http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_for_development
<Quintasan> yofel: I believe we should dogfood 
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> Project Neon so people like...know it works.
<yofel> hm, I just realized we need to document kf5 on there as well
<Quintasan> YEAH
<yofel> stuff like scripts now being named neon5-env etc.
<Quintasan> Got moneyz for new PSU
<yofel> \o/
<Quintasan> Got SSD, now new PSU, back to business then
<tester56> What about build deps: is it enough to have the normal build deps installed?
<yofel> sudo apt-get build-dep project-neon-kde-workspace
<yofel> as long as it builds in the neon archive, it should build for you
<Quintasan> yofel: btw
<Quintasan> Project Neon 5 sounds like we went a long way
<Quintasan> xD
<yofel> we sure did...
<yofel> ok, the 5 is misleading, sure, but it was still a long way ;P
<tester56> neonmake  does not need neoncmake to be run first?
<yofel> it runs that itself
<tester56> okay, just asked to be sure
<yofel> neonmake is really a do-everything thing
<yofel> it runs cmake, make, make install
<tester56> so everything I need is:
<tester56> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/kde-workspace
<tester56> cd kde-workspace
<tester56> neonmake
<yofel> neon-env, then neonmake
<tester56> ah, right ... and the dependencies
<yofel> right
 * yofel makes his way home, bbl
<tester56> E: Unable to find a source package for project-neon-kde-workspace
<yofel> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/ppa
<Quintasan> tester56: Did you add the ppa entries to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tester56> i have done that already
<yofel> er 
<yofel> deb-src is missing
<yofel> probably commented out
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> yeah
<yofel> now gone for real
<Quintasan> add-ppa-repository does that
<tester56> ah ... that may be the reason :D
<Quintasan> tester56: look for neon-ppa.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Quintasan> and uncomment the deb src line
<tester56> yeah just did it
<tester56> works
<Riddell> micahg: ah hah it is a change in kwin in 4.11, so your suggestion seems appropriate although so does the reason not to bother
<Riddell> micahg: but that'll be why debian doesn't have the issue
<Riddell> micahg: want to add the -dev or shall I?
<micahg> Riddell: I can do it later tonight if you want
<micahg> is it needed for kdelibs and kde-workspace-dev?
<Riddell> micahg: kde-workspace-dev in this case
<micahg> ok
<tester56> short question: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321695 states that the bug is fixed when reverting 83d301880e78a3aa43e0aedd8f40abb2a506f1ff
<ubottu> KDE bug 321695 in desktop ">=plasma-4.10.80 startup delay 4-7 seconds - blackness after splash screen has finished" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tester56> the diff is shown here: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/83d301880e78a3aa43e0aedd8f40abb2a506f1ff/diff/plasma/desktop/shell/data/plasma-desktop.desktop
<tester56> so after revert the Type should be wait
<tester56> right?
<Riddell> toscalix_: yes
<Riddell> oh he left, sorry toscalix_ 
<Riddell> tester56: yes
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell 
<tester56> okay the solution to bug 321695 is very easy, no need to recompile stuff: open /opt/project-neon/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop and change the value on the third line to wait
<ubottu> bug 321695 in Bazaar "bzr branch fails with "sprout() got an unexpected keyword argument 'source_branch'"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321695
<tester56> tested with project neon
<tester56> i meant KDE bug 321695
<ubottu> KDE bug 321695 in desktop ">=plasma-4.10.80 startup delay 4-7 seconds - blackness after splash screen has finished" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321695
<tester56> for normal kde session edit /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<tester56> :-)
<Riddell> ahoneybun!
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> just pleased to see you
<ahoneybun> l;ol
<Riddell> tester56: any downside mentioned on the kde bug?
<tester56> no not really
<Riddell> tester56: or what's the commit message for that commit, someone must have had a reason
<tester56> yeah sth. for kde framework 5
<Riddell> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/83d301880e78a3aa43e0aedd8f40abb2a506f1ff
<Riddell> hmm 'plasma desktop file: "wait" as a value made no sense, this app registers to DBus.
<Riddell> It was the only user (with the plasma desktop "variants") of "wait",
<Riddell> so I removed it in KDE Frameworks 5.
<Riddell> it's from David Faure
<Riddell> he's elite
<Riddell> not sure I want to meddle with him
<tester56> but it is not working, elite or not
<tester56> furthermore he is talking about framework 5
<Riddell> tester56: yeah, let's ask him when he's next around, probably tomorrow
<tester56> he has not commented to the bug report, so it would be a good idea to ask him anyway
<tester56> if he is elite he has certainly the necessary rights to revert it for 4.11, as this is a LTS release
<Riddell> just subscribed him to the bug
<Riddell> we'll probably get the answer before long, well done on tracking that down tester56 
<ahoneybun> how goes everything Riddell ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's mostly awesome thanks
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> I have been busy so not much work on docs but still some
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm guessing manchicken isn't going to get on with this docs to html script so I'll put it back on my todo
<ahoneybun> I have not been on a lot so I'm not sure there is a tool to do it
<ahoneybun> he/she found it
<tester56> output of attempt to build kde-workspace : http://pastebin.com/aSTttCTP :-(((
<Riddell> tester56: looks like a problem in the code, #kde-devel usually the most appropriate channel for that, make sure you have the right branch and not a frameworks 5 branch
<Riddell> not sure the status of kde-workspace master is clear
<Riddell> #kde-devel topic says "Ask $DEITY$ what to do with kde-workspace"
<Riddell> so it might be frameworks 5
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://moinmo.in/MoinDump
<yofel> I don't think they did anything yet
<tester56> oh ... is there a way to get the neon source ?
<yofel> master builds in neon https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kde-workspace&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<yofel> frameworks is in 'frameworks-scratch' for now, that's what neon5 buidls
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that looks promising but still needs someone to set it up :)
<yofel> tester56: well, apt-get source project-neon-kde-workspace
<yofel> or dget the dsc from launchpad
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I never understood what I needed to do :)
<ahoneybun> ;)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well get that working locally than get it working on the docs.kubuntu.co.uk server
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh another todo item is to ask canonical sysadmin for a docs.kubuntu.org DNS
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thats what I don't get, do I download something? or what
<Riddell> ahoneybun: for the wiki -> html converter?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: work out how to run that MoinDump is what it needs
<Riddell> looks like it needs a whole moin setup, maybe there's a package for that
<Riddell>  python-moinmoin looks likely
<Riddell> so install that and see if the example command on http://moinmo.in/MoinDump works
<Riddell> using usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/MoinMoin/script/moin.py
<Riddell> only if you want to take a look of course
 * Riddell out for a few hours
<ahoneybun> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-01
<smartboyhw> ScottK, when can you approve the in-queue raring SRU for ibus-cangjie for me?
<smartboyhw> Season of KDE... Any ideas as to how to join?
<valorie> do you have a project in mind?
<valorie> and a willing mentor?
<valorie> we're not quite ready for students to sign up, but the announcement will be published Any Time Now
<smartboyhw> valorie, the problem is no and no. (I don't know who really wants to be a mentor of me)
<valorie> think about a project that will take you between one and two months
<smartboyhw> em.......
<valorie> and we'll try to find you a mentor if you can't find one
<smartboyhw> BTW, someone add the new SSH key from my Launchpad profile to the KDE sftp plz (yes, again)
<valorie> it can be programming, but it doesn't have to be
<smartboyhw> And is anybody doing Calligra 2.7.1 ?
<smartboyhw> valorie, I will not try a programming project..
<smartboyhw> My programming is crap
<valorie> heh
<smartboyhw> valorie, yeah....
<valorie> so what do you like to do?
<valorie> I think packaging is not on the list of possible projects
<smartboyhw> valorie, I know :P
<smartboyhw> Probably doc
<smartboyhw> http://community.kde.org/Getinvolved
<smartboyhw> Sounds like the only thing I can do (non-dev wise)
<smartboyhw> translations takes me 3 months:P
<smartboyhw> And my art is ****
<valorie> is there anything you like (an application, an area) that lacks good documentation?
<valorie> that's how I got involved in the first place: user docs for Amarok
<smartboyhw> Let me see...
<smartboyhw> valorie, I don't know, really. 
<valorie> you might ask on the KDE docs list
<valorie> I'd suggest the IRC channel, but there is little discussion there
<smartboyhw> valorie, is there any list of previous projects for SoK 2012?
<valorie> oddly enough, the mail list is: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-doc-english
<smartboyhw> valorie, oddly?
<valorie> http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2012/Ideas
<valorie> I think it's odd that the main list is called KDE-Doc-English
<smartboyhw> valorie, eh hum GSoC != SoK !?
<valorie> I guess googling in general is the only way to get a list
<valorie> however, there are lots of reports
<valorie> it's true that in general SoK projects are smaller than GSoK
<smartboyhw> valorie, oh reports, where're they?
<valorie> I mean GSoC
<valorie> I googled for "projects for SoK 2012"
<valorie> and got quite a few individual, different hits
<smartboyhw> valorie, email sent to the KDE Doc list
<valorie> nice
<smartboyhw> valorie, ooh
<smartboyhw> Moreover, as Kubuntu was mentioned, can you look into Muon and document its usage if you find this appropriate.
<smartboyhw> In a reply email
<smartboyhw> Hmm, probably Muon then (LOL)
<valorie> if you find a mentor, which.... seems like a slam-dunk
<smartboyhw> valorie, which... ?
<valorie> jontheechidna
<valorie> the creator of muon
<valorie> that sounds like a win win win for everyone
<smartboyhw> valorie, yeah yeah :P
<valorie> including you: tshirt, certificate, etc.
<smartboyhw> valorie, and experience, that's more important la;P
<valorie> of course
<smartboyhw> So, wait for jontheechidna to come online then:P
<valorie> or drop him an email
<smartboyhw> valorie, if I can't see him when I sleep I will drop an email
<valorie> echidnaman@kubuntu.org
<smartboyhw> valorie, got it
<smartboyhw> Hey JontheEchidna 
<smartboyhw> Read http://paste.ubuntu.com/5935253/ :)
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.7.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1207172
<JontheEchidna> smartboyhw: I was actually just about to go to bed, but I think that would be a good project.
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, :)
<smartboyhw> So, you are willing to be mentor right?
<JontheEchidna> Yes
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> Thank you JontheEchidna and valorie :)
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, I'm off to bed.
<smartboyhw> Good night JontheEchidna :)
<valorie> \o/
<smartboyhw> s******** I can't access my blog....
<valorie> why?
<shadeslayer> !info libgles2-mesa-dev-lts-raring
<ubottu> Package libgles2-mesa-dev-lts-raring does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> !info libgles2-mesa-dev-lts-raring precise
<ubottu> libgles2-mesa-dev-lts-raring (source: mesa-lts-raring): free implementation of the OpenGL|ES 2.x API -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 9.1.4-0ubuntu0.1~precise1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 287 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you use the same password as in ubuntuforums?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh hum, I can still access it yesterday
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, look at smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> I can't even get to it
<smartboyhw> Memory full~!??
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> seems to have OOM'd
<shadeslayer> *giggle*
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: can you reboot the server
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how?
<smartboyhw> Actually I discovered that one of my web host server is down for maintenance sigh
<shadeslayer> how would I know
<shadeslayer> my VPS provides a reset button
<shadeslayer> via the control panel thingy
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no. Can't find reset...
<smartboyhw> Yeah, my server is down
<smartboyhw> Due to maintenance
<smartboyhw> Damn
<valorie> woah
<valorie> not even a nice "fixing, hang on" page
<shadeslayer> hurrah
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think I might have to recompile Qt against the new HWE stack to fix the kde-workspace FTBFS in precise
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p27df6da3/
<shadeslayer> which probably makes sense tbh
<smartboyhw> valorie, they do have a notice, IIRC:P
<smartboyhw> Server #10 is under the maintenance
<smartboyhw> We are currently performing a maintenance on the Server #10. It is estimated that this maintenance should be completed within 2-3 hours.
<smartboyhw> Please do not submit and tickets about this issue and do not increase our work load as we are fully dedicated in resolving this server problem. We thank you for your patience and understanding.
<smartboyhw> MEH
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> the most my VPS was down was for 6 hours
<shadeslayer> when they were moving from SF to Las Vegas
<shadeslayer> ( yeah my server is hosted in Las Vegas, sin city \o/ )
<smartboyhw> lol
<soee> good morning
<jussi> Riddell: you about yet?=  
 * shadeslayer tackles jussi for not putting more pictures of Elodi on G+
<jussi> shadeslayer: cripes... how many dfo you want? :P
<shadeslayer> I haven't seen any recent ones on G+ I think
<shadeslayer> possibly the algorithm is broken, because I see loads of star wars and stuff
<shadeslayer> jussi: also, there can never be enough :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: there's reason I don't have star wars stuff in my circles on G+
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yeah, I think I'll have to remove that community
<shadeslayer> it's overwhelming my feed
<Tm_T> also it's mostly junk /:
<shadeslayer> true ^^
<shadeslayer> not to metnion, overly sexist
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: as in, there' way more sane ways to follow SW
<Tm_T> that
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> agateau: are you around?
<smartboyhw> Can anyone provide patch to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.7.90-0ubuntu1 plz?
<smartboyhw> For the you know qreal thing
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer>   (found suitable version "4.8.4", minimum required is "4.8.2")
<shadeslayer> what o_o
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> opengl
<smartboyhw> opengl
<smartboyhw> ah
<smartboyhw> What happened to opengl now?
<smartboyhw> I mean, is it updated now?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> there is no opengl on arm afaik
<shadeslayer> there's only GLES
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah yeah
<smartboyhw> So, either we move it to -release, or it will be forever stuck:P
<smartboyhw> We had this discussion before I left for UK
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ plz be forcing amarok
<smartboyhw> And it is still here after I came back>>>>>>>
<ScottK> smartboyhw: I can remove the arm binary, but forcing it causes more problems than it solves.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, oh. Rm ARM binary then
<smartboyhw> WHO DIDN"T UPDATE THE -l10n for 2.7.0!??!?!?
<smartboyhw> Anyways
<ScottK> Gone.
<ScottK> Someone go make sure it's not seeded on arm now.
<smartboyhw> I nominate yofel or shadeslayer 
<smartboyhw> Or Riddell 
<smartboyhw> Ouch, or rather: Why is calligra-l10n 2.7.0 stuck in proposed!/
<smartboyhw> ScottK, can you unfreeze the calligra-l10n 2.7.0 stuck in proposed?
 * ScottK looks to see why it's there.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, and also (personal favor) approve ibus-cangjie in raring SRU queue.
<smartboyhw> Sorry for making you doing a lot of things:P
<ScottK> Not today.  It's 3AM here.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, OK. 
<ScottK> smartboyhw: I think the issue is that it's blocked on language-pack-kde-en due to calligra-l10n-engb being dropped.  Than lang pack needs to be fixed to not need that.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, oh oh
<ScottK> You need Riddell or apachelogger for that kind of thing, I think.
<smartboyhw> OK, apachelogger Riddell ^^
<smartboyhw> ScottK, wait. If I upload a 2.7.1 ver of calligra-l10n without calligra-l10n-engb and without language-pack-kde-en as build-dep
<smartboyhw> will it get through?
<smartboyhw> Or you mean that language-pack-kde-en is killed?
<smartboyhw> Or you mean that language-pack-kde-en depends on calligra-l10n-engb?
 * smartboyhw thinks the third
<smartboyhw> OK I got it
 * smartboyhw roars at the packages
<smartboyhw> Can somebody kindly fix that?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<agateau> shadeslayer: I am there now
<shadeslayer> ah hi
<shadeslayer> agateau: is this all I need to do to setup codereviews in Qt https://qt-project.org/wiki/Setting-up-Gerrit
<shadeslayer> and should I be using a branch for my commits and push that to gerrit?
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes, this page is enough
<shadeslayer> agateau: ack, and is there some sort of agreement that I have to sign?
<agateau> one question at a time :)
<agateau> shadeslayer: using branches is a good idea if you start multiple changes
<shadeslayer> right :)
<agateau> especially since it can take some back and forth before it is merged
<agateau> but the trick is you don't push your branch to a branch named the same on gerrit
<agateau> you push using "refs/for/$foo", where $foo is the name of the branch you want to get your patch in
<agateau> so if you created a branch to add a new feature for the "dev" branch, you would push using "git push gerrit HEAD:refs/for/dev"
<agateau> this will give you an url for your change in the output of your push
<agateau> whenever you change the fix, you update your commit (you don't create a new commit) and push again to the same refs/for/$foo
<shadeslayer> uhm, isn't for/dev a common branch for everyone?
<shadeslayer> and won't that conflict and what not? or does gerrit just post the diff from the current dev and adds a patch to reviewboard
<agateau> "dev" is a common branch, "refs/for/dev" is gerrit magic to make it create a request, as I understand it
<shadeslayer> okay
<smartboyhw> valorie, http://season.kde.org/?q=program_home&prg=8
<smartboyhw> LOL
<valorie> yep, we're not quite ready
<valorie> soon, soon
<agateau> shadeslayer: regarding agreement: yes you need to agree to qt cla. this can be done online.
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> I clicked on "Apply to mentor" (I thought it was apply for student) DAMN
<smartboyhw> valorie, plz get that off:P
<agateau> shadeslayer: assuming you have an account on gerrit already, there is a page in your gerrit profile to do so
<agateau> shadeslayer: it does not take long
<shadeslayer> yep, was just looking at that
<valorie> I'll see if I can, smartboyhw
<valorie> rejected
<smartboyhw> valorie, Your mentorship application has been declined and you cannot participate in this program does that mean I now can't even participate as student?
<valorie> no
<valorie> It means you tried to apply too early
<smartboyhw> valorie, phew
<valorie> I'm sure we'll pull the reset button before launching
<valorie> I reported what happened just now, just in case
<valorie> good to know that the email function is working
<yofel> smartboyhw: rebuilding qt probably makes sense, but this is really apt-get's dependency resolver being crap in precise, aptitude resolves that fine
<yofel> er, shadeslayer ^
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> I did manage to reproduce that with pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic, but didn't have time to do anything more than that
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> jussi: you pinged?
<Riddell> hmm, qtwebkit built but with a new gl(es) error on arm
<Riddell> we got our first donation!
<Riddell> $30 turned into £29.10
<Tm_T> woo
<Riddell> no wait, £30 turned into £29.10 sent from a USD paypal account
<Tm_T> Riddell: where's donation details? was going to add link to it to my email sig
<Riddell> hmm no even worse, Net amount:	 £28.33 GBP
<Riddell> Fee amount:	 -£1.67 GBP
<Riddell> these paypal people know how to make money
<Riddell> Tm_T: just made this yesterday, think it's good enough to launch? http://www.kubuntu.org/donate
<jussi> Riddell: we should direct people to the Holvi thing. its 90c per transaction 
<Riddell> jussi: mm have I heard of that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm ok with it, although I hope paypal isn't mandatory
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, its the thing I have been planning to use as the tshirt selling platform - we talked about it before
<jussi> with the open budget and all
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> well this'll be good enough to get on with for now
<agateau> Riddell: have you considered setting up a flattr account for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> agateau: nope, baby steps
<Riddell> agateau: do you think we'd get much money through flattr?
<Riddell> ta da! kubuntu.org/news/now-open-donations
<agateau> Riddell: I would not expect you'd get overflowed by donations, but more channels to receive money is always a good thing I guess, and you may also get people to subscribe to it (ie, automatically flattr kubuntu every month)
<Riddell> another item for the todo :)
<agateau> Riddell: link in the news is wrong
<agateau> Riddell: it points to /news/donate instead of /donate
<Riddell> well spotted, fixed
<agateau> Riddell: just read planetkde... so my new nickname is "Aurélien Le Cake"? :)
<jussi> Riddell: I put up some examples here: https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<jussi> Riddell: and the open budget you can see by clicking the link in the top corner, or here: https://holvi.com/avoinbudjetti/Kubuntu/
<Riddell> ah yes, only Finland for now
<jussi> Riddell: only finland for admin side - worldwide for actual payments and so on
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel http://paste.kde.org/p2cc15469/ for Calligra, anything you think that shouldn't be there?
<smartboyhw> It's 2.7.1 BTW
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh cool
<Riddell> I think all those lintian issues are acceptable
<smartboyhw> Yeah, packaging 1 day after I came back from London... Really busy:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, greato
 * Riddell puts a banner on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you fix the language-pack-base-en depend on calligra-l10n-engb problem
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I think that needs calligra-l10n-engb removed from the archive
<smartboyhw> Riddell, meh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you are archive admin, remove it:P
<Riddell> all our calligra-l10n package are an old version
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so first step is packagine 2.7.1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, because 2.7.0 is stuck in -proposed
<smartboyhw> Due to that problem
<smartboyhw> So even if I upload anything, it will still be stuck
<Riddell> ah, circular, the language-pack script looks to see what's in the archive
<Riddell> well can be easily done by hand
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hand = you:p
<smartboyhw> Thank you:)
<smartboyhw> BTW, what's the best way to branch the calligra-l10n 2.7.0 source so I can work on the 2.7.1 one?
<smartboyhw> Download, rather
<Riddell> smartboyhw: apt-get, download from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra, it should be in bzr if I did it right
<Riddell> kbzr co calligra
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I mean -l10n
<smartboyhw> Not the main one
<smartboyhw> Almost finishing the main here
<Riddell> oh I had a script for that
<Riddell> calligra-l10n-package in kubuntu-automation
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * Riddell runs dput ubuntu language-pack-kde-en_13.10+20130705.0ubuntu1_source.changes
<agateau> mmm, that qtchooser thing is getting on my nerves. How do I get qmlscene to open a silly qtquick2 example?
<agateau> it complains about QtQuick not being installed, even if I have libqt5quick5 installed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh hum add back my SSH key to the ftpmaster.kde.org plz (yes, my computer can't boot when I came back, so...)
<smartboyhw> It's in my LP page launchpad.net/~smartboyhw
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm I wouldn't have removed it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's new
<smartboyhw> Shouldn't have used the word "back"
<Riddell> I see smartboyhw@smartboyhw-Compaq-Presario-CQ41-Notebook-PC is on there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's a new one, trust me
<smartboyhw> BTW, Review time for https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/calligra_2.7.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> smartboyhw: remove your old one?
<smartboyhw> The changes are on the kubuntu-packaging branch already
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I removed it already.
<smartboyhw> Or you mean in ftpmaster.kde.org
<smartboyhw> ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: key added
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you
<smartboyhw> Good, the script now works
<smartboyhw> That script is real great!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got anytime to review the calligra 2.7.1 package?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep, anything changed since 2.7.0?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you mean the packaging or?
<Riddell> yeah packaging
<smartboyhw> The packaging changes are in the kubuntu-packaging branch
<smartboyhw> Basically the qreal patch dropped (included in upstream)
<smartboyhw> And some files removed from install files
<smartboyhw> Nothing much
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/mime/packages/krita.xml disappeared?
<Riddell> hmm and libkochart too?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh heh.
<smartboyhw> Maybe I should check the build logs
<smartboyhw> Nothing special except I think a new build-dep
<smartboyhw> Which I've never heard of...
<smartboyhw> It's optional
<smartboyhw> And doesn't even exist within Ubuntu repos
<Riddell> opensomething?
<Riddell> it's not got an upstream release
<Riddell> so the upstream (who is both calligra and opensomething) said to leave it for now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh hum then those files are REALLY missing then
<smartboyhw> hot says:
<smartboyhw> Should the support for PowerPC Desktop be continued?
<smartboyhw> Yes, continue support - 20.7% (167 votes)
<smartboyhw> No, don't support and bury it - 79.3% (639 votes)
<smartboyhw> so Ubuntu Desktop discontinued powerpc
<smartboyhw> Hmm..... (smartboyhw wants to re-mention killing it for Kubuntu)
<Riddell> where is that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> A Russian survery
<Riddell> [ubuntu/saucy] calligra-l10n 1:2.7.0-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)  ta da
<smartboyhw> + former announcements about killing
<Riddell> just in time for 2.7.1 :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<smartboyhw> srsly, should we kill ppc?
<Riddell> I'd be all for it
 * smartboyhw is for PPC
<smartboyhw> Killing I mean
<Riddell> micahg: kde-workspace change made, debian agreed it should be added
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I am suggesting to put forward to Kubuntu Council for a vote:P
<Riddell> kwin-style-crystal uploaded
<apachelogger> the only reason we have ppc still is becasue the case was made that since we have builds and as long as someone QAs the iso there is no reason not to have ppc
<apachelogger> so I suppose we are rather indifferent :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, so?
<smartboyhw> Damn, why am I included in the elementary-l10n-council!?!?
<smartboyhw> What the
<smartboyhw> Anyways, I will start a discussion about Kubuntu PPC builds on kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com. Anyone object?
<Riddell> go ahead
<apachelogger> what's there to discuss?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, bury it?
<apachelogger> why would we discuss this in a kubuntu scope?
 * apachelogger thinks a pointer to the ubutnu-devel discussion is what should be sent to kubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, why shouldn't we?
<apachelogger> because we cannot discuss whether to kill a build architecture, that's a discussion that needs to happen at global ubuntu project scope
<apachelogger> we can discuss whether to kill our ppc iso, which we did not too long ago as I mentioned earlier
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I mean to kill the PPC ISO ofc
<apachelogger> we did that
<apachelogger> answer is no
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, but that is before Ubuntu decided to drop desktop PPC
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> the only reason we have ppc still is becasue the case was made that since we have builds and as long as someone QAs the iso there is no reason not to have ppc
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I know.
<smartboyhw> But I think that needs to change.
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so here's how I will dismantle any argument you could bring up
<apachelogger> ... some time ago we decided that we want to keep ppc as  long as we can and as long as we get actual release/iso QA for it
<apachelogger> so unless we cannot keep ppc anymore (i.e. the build architecture was dropped from launchpad or put into ports or whatever) or we have a lack of QA suddenly I ask you why your opinion should outweigh the combined opinion of the community as previously stated.
<smartboyhw> And then I will object in the QA part.
<smartboyhw> Really.
<apachelogger> lol?
<apachelogger> pleas go ahead :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Sent.
<Quintasan> apachelogger++
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: about powerpc images: I haven't managed to get lubuntu running on my machine
<Tm_T> maybe I should try the last kubuntu build
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, you mean Alpha 2?
<smartboyhw> If yes, it is broken
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: I mean tested release
<smartboyhw> They say they will fix it
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, you mean Alpha 2 or 13.04
<smartboyhw> ?
<Tm_T> I mean 13.04, 12.10 and what else I already tried
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, :O
<smartboyhw> That's quite a problem
<Tm_T> installs fine, then fails to boot with kernel errors
<smartboyhw> You should tell the Lubuntu guys:P
<Tm_T> I should first pinpoint the issue and make sure it's not my hardware though
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is calligra OK?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if you have uploaded calligra 2.7.1 then here's https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/calligra-l10n_2.7.1-0ubuntu1.dsc for you
<smartboyhw> And someone please deal with https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.saucy.rm.amarok.armhf/+merge/178054
<apachelogger> ^ I think markey fixed opengl requirement upstream already
<Tm_T> aaand yet again, in one building, ~5000 people competing and gaming, 4 days http://www.assemblytv.net/pages/player?file=hd.stream&height=720&width=1280
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, .........
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206176] Powerdevil does not start, linking problem? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206176 (by aydin demircioglu)
<smartboyhw> OK, then may apachelogger fix it:P
<smartboyhw> I mean patch it to current version
<markey> apachelogger: yes, fixed
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: is armhf seed building failing right now?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not yet, but ScottK told me to do so:P
<apachelogger> ah, well just wait for new amarok :P
<apachelogger> we have a prerelease right now anyway
<smartboyhw> <ScottK> Someone go make sure it's not seeded on arm now.
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, oh really?
<apachelogger> ScottK: isn't the seed architecture stuff for stuff we do not want on the seed for seed reasons? like say grub-pc on armhf
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: yes
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, meh, let me package it then:)
<smartboyhw> Is it in ftpmaster?
<ScottK> Images will fail until it's fixed.
<ScottK> Once we have a new  amarok, we can add it back.
<ScottK> There will also have to be a kubuntu-meta upload. 
<ScottK> I'm away from my computer, so someone please do the merge.
<smartboyhw>  Philip Muškovac 71572 points
<smartboyhw> Colin Watson 71289 points 
<smartboyhw> yofel is being chased!
<smartboyhw> Darkwing_ (in a G+ post): As of this last week I have migrated my desktop to #Fedora #KDE. 
<smartboyhw> MEH!
<smartboyhw> I'm not fully leaving #Kubuntu but, I'll be far scaled back and far removed. 
<smartboyhw> :(
<smartboyhw> Stay Kubuntu Darkwing_ !!!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: does he say why?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if you mean Darkwing, um
<smartboyhw> Riddell, The reason for this is twofold. First it was time for a change of pace. I have never used a #RedHat based system and need to learn more and second, I was getting tired of the petty infighting happening within the ubuntusphere.
<smartboyhw> Uh hum:P
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> more than petty alas
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK.... (/me still waits for the calligra reviews)
<smartboyhw> And should I also run the script to update kubuntu-meta or?
<smartboyhw> Wait, you need to merge it first
<Riddell> smartboyhw: calligra good, uploading now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> yeah I'll do that next
<Riddell> I had backported calligra 2.7.0 to raring
<Riddell> would be worth doing thatwith 2.7.1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good.
<smartboyhw> Um, I forgotten that backport function existing in ubuntu-dev-tools again...
<smartboyhw> Anyways, just do a changelog upate
<smartboyhw> s/upate/update/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Anyways, just do a changelog update"
<smartboyhw> Riddell, backport to quantal and precise too? (Without vc-dev as build-dep?)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I might well have done those
<Riddell> well not quantal,never seen any point in backpointing to that
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah, you've done Precise
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OOPS I uploaded to wrong PPA......
<smartboyhw> I should have done it in backports and instead I did it to the main one.
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can you delete that?
<yofel> delete it while it's not published
<yofel> the it won't matter
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think I can copy and delete
<yofel> *then
<smartboyhw> It will take some time to copy to there....:P
<smartboyhw> OK, it's copied.
<smartboyhw> DELETE
<smartboyhw> DONE
<smartboyhw> Riddell, backported to raring, quantal, precise (including -l10n)
<smartboyhw> OK, what TODO?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you just put them in the PPA without testing I guess?  that's fine but mind and keep an eye on it for failures
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know. I at least removed vc-dev for quantal and precise, so less chance of failing.
<smartboyhw> But, GCC and that sort of stuff
<smartboyhw> SIGH
<smartboyhw> Ha, I know why the image builds don't fail even with Amarok out of armhf sight: It's still stuck in -proposed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, plz unstuck Amarok 2.7.90 in -proposed
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's stuck about it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no opengl exist in armhf. ScottK removed the armhf binaries, but obviously it's still stuck
<soee> guys atm custom background image for login screen does not work right ?
<soee> only white background shows up
<soee> *saucy
<tester56> vHanda, are you there?
<tester56> does anybody know how to get appmenu-gtk working on saucy?
<genii> soee: I have a custom background which is working fine. I'm using lightdm-kde-greeter, not kdm though.
<tester56> i have tried to install aindicator-appmenu ... no success exporting a gtk menu
<soee> genii, lightdm is used by default i think
<tester56> and I think appmenu-gtk was obsoleted for unity-gtk-module 
<tester56> any idea if this can work on kubuntu?
<tester56> Riddell, any idea? , as you have been involved on launchpad
<Riddell> tester56: yeah I think appmenu-gtk is now dead
<Riddell> it should still work for kde apps
<tester56> yeah but that's only half of the fun
<Riddell> but gtk apps you'll need to live with a menu bar on (I assume it has a sensible fallback)
<Riddell> tester56: I uploaded kde-workspace with your suggested plasma login change, testing would be good when it arrives in the archive
<tester56> in neon it worked
<tester56> so, there is no chance to get appmenu-gtk for saucy?
 * smartboyhw decides to upload quantal 4.10.97 to ninjas:P (Any objections?)
<yofel> staging please
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh yeah staging/
<smartboyhw> Then why is precise in ninjas?
<yofel> because staging is full
<yofel> we have no PPA that can hold 4 releases, so it's split
<smartboyhw> Which textfile in kubuntu-automation am I supposed to use for getting package names?
<tester56> Riddell, self compiling should still work, right?
<tester56> Riddell, (appmenu-gtk)
<smartboyhw> Damn..
<smartboyhw> Anyways, it doesn't affect the build...
<smartboyhw> calligra (1:2.7.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2) raring; urgency=low
<smartboyhw>   * Backport to quantal.
<smartboyhw>   * Drop vc-dev as build-dep since it does not exist in raring.
<yofel> the script should choose the right one by itself
<smartboyhw> Uh hum.. Quantal
<smartboyhw> yofel, I need to run ./kdesc-package-names right?
<yofel> oh right, rohan lost his quantal changes, so you'll have to create the file first
<yofel> no
<smartboyhw> yofel, no?
<yofel> take the current list for saucy and check if something needs to be removed (pykde at least)
<smartboyhw> yofel, I would rather take the list from precise:P
<yofel> well, you *could* run kdesc-package-names, but that'll just give you the list for saucy
<yofel> well, or do that, yeah
<yofel> and don't forget to use -T unstable, or you'll use the wrong set of hooks
<Riddell> wow
<Riddell> 7 donations :)
<Riddell> almost at £100, drinks are on the Kubuntu Council!
<smartboyhw> yofel, um no need for --sru right?
<smartboyhw> ./kubuntu-initial-upload -d quantal -v 4.10.97 -m "quantal backport" -y 12.10 -T unstable -t ~/kde/temp
<smartboyhw> is that correct?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's a lot
<yofel> wrong script
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh?
<smartboyhw> batch-backport?
<yofel> ./kubuntu-batch-backport -v 4.10.97 -f saucy -t quantal -V 12.10 -T unstable -u medium
<yofel> then again, leave -u away
<smartboyhw> yofel, so don't use -u you mean?
<yofel> yeah, not important enough
<BluesKaj> ok, if anyone on Kubuntu 13.10 has lsb-core and ia32-libs installed then trying to upgrade or dist-upgrade today may create a dependency hell loop. Especially if you had google-earth installed which was taken out by yesterday's upgrade 
<BluesKaj> or not  , iit also affects those without the google earth depends as well
<BluesKaj> I cross posted this in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> it's an issue with libgphoto2-2 
<smartboyhw> What's the issue?
<BluesKaj> http://pastie.org/private/g8wndrs2y2peq6omq5jilg , smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, OK, what happened is that libgphoto2-2 is clearly NOT supposed to have Multi-Arch
<BluesKaj> well I have other stuff to do , so i'll have to leave it for now, smartboyhw 
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, check with chjunior over at #ubuntu+1, he p[osted that url , originally
<BluesKaj> gotta go
<BluesKaj> he's on ubuntu btw
<volkan_> hi all. can someone add Turkish Kubuntu mirror into download page? ftp://ftp.linux.org.tr/kubuntu/
<volkan_> Riddell: hi Jonathan. who is responsible for download page?
<valorie> volkan_: it's really late in the UK where Riddell is -- maybe drop an email to kubuntu-devel list?
<volkan_> valorie: thanks valorie. i will send an e-mail than
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: hey
<Quintasan> agateau: Is that a T430?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-02
 * ScottK didn't remove enough amarok binaries before.
<ScottK> Done now.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion plasma-mediacenter 1.0.90
<smartboyhw> Alright, where the hell is kubotu?
<smartboyhw> Anyways, parallel doing 4.10.97 quantal and plasma-mediacenter 1.0.90
<smartboyhw> Any packager: Is -dbg package necessary when there's a lot of debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols lintian warning appearing?
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/WIP precise/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 testing | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/WIP precise/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> Hmm, while backporting to 12.10 I spotted errors in okular
<smartboyhw> debian/control line 26...
<smartboyhw> What happened?
<jussi> Morning all
<jussi> when did my last nick quit?
<TheDrums> 23:00:09 EDT
<valorie> yep
<jussi> ok, thanks... goes to look up what EDT  is :D
<valorie> 2 hours ago
<valorie> well, 2:20
<jussi> ahh excellent, just what I hoped
<TheDrums> date -ud "23:00:09 EDT"
<smartboyhw> Uploading Quantal 4.10.97 to ~kubuntu-ppa/staging
<smartboyhw> With SPEED:P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<mitya57> hi, I started lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt4.8.5
<mitya57> if someone is interested in upgrading qt, please start with that branch
<mitya57> (unless you are going to do a proper debian merge, which would be better)
<smartboyhw> OH NO >>>>>>>>>>
<smartboyhw> SYMBOLS AGAIN>>>>>>
<yofel> for what?
<yofel> good morning btw.
<smartboyhw> yofel, 12.10
<smartboyhw> kde4libs
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon
<yofel> ignoreit
<smartboyhw> yofel, boing!?
<smartboyhw> ignoreit?
<yofel> you can't maintain symbol files for different gcc versions
<yofel> also, the boost version etc. is different
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<smartboyhw> Waiting all to build then...\
<smartboyhw> Good thing I can debsign *.dsc and dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging *.changes (LOL)\
<smartboyhw> yofel, one thing
<smartboyhw> Any packager: Is -dbg package necessary when there's a lot of debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols lintian warning appearing?
<agateau> Quintasan: no I have a X1 carbon, but its keyboard is similar to other recent Lenovo laptops
<yofel> smartboyhw: that's about something else http://lintian.debian.org/tags/debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols.html
<smartboyhw> yofel, and I can't understand the page, sorry:p
<smartboyhw> I did read it, but...
<yofel> the packages split the debug information out of the binaries into a seperate file (to make them smaller), what that warning tells you is that the new seperate debug file doesn't actually appear to contain any debugging information
<yofel> i.e. it's probably useless
<yofel> I can't really say what's wrong (or if anything is wrong) without actually looking at such a file
<smartboyhw> yofel, it's the new plasma-mediacenter
<yofel> well, if you upload it somewhere I could try to build and look at it in the evening. Right now I'm at work and can't do packaging
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK. I will upload to main PPA.
<smartboyhw> Basically everything is OK except this strange lintian
<smartboyhw> warning
<smartboyhw> Not strange but
<smartboyhw> No dbg symbols hmm
<smartboyhw> Damn, my main PPA was oversized
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> yofel, it's in https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.90-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> thanks
<Quintasan> agateau: Ah I  see, well welcome to the club anyways. I would throw some bricks at whoever thought PrntScr button there is a good idea
<agateau> Quintasan: :)
<agateau> Quintasan: it is the reason $DEITY blessed us with Xmodmap :)
<Quintasan> Totally.
<Quintasan> Anyways, I'm KIND OF late for work
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Is it known that in the ppa:neon/kf5 the package project-neon5-kde-workspace failed to build? Wanted to try it out but the dependencies of project-neon5-session were unmet because of the build failure.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I think so...
<yofel> lordievader: upstream is changing so much currently that it's pretty much a gamble whether the package builds or not
<yofel> yeah, that's broken code
<lordievader> Ok, well I'll check back later to see if there is a sucessfull build ;)
<apachelogger> did someone just trigger workspace? Oo
<yofel> did we both trigger it?
<smartboyhw> oO
<apachelogger> I am doing a raring rebuild, dunno what you are doing :P
<yofel> I clicked on 'Build now', which triggered another one for raring it seems
<smartboyhw> LOL
<lordievader> Hehe
<Riddell> smartboyhw: calligra is out, we should get a story onto kubuntu.org, have you checked the backports?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh first thing: Please change my Planet KDE thing to smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.org
<smartboyhw> And let me check the backports
<Riddell> nothing at smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.org
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn it's .com
<smartboyhw> And I think Quantal and Precise failed.
<smartboyhw> Ah, libopencolorio-dev
<smartboyhw> damn
 * Riddell said something about quantal not being worth it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you did:P
<smartboyhw> But Quantal's support period is longer than Raring, don't forget
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I might give you a hackergotchi later;P
<smartboyhw> What's the size requirement again?
<yofel> support period isn't really about the backports though, precise is the first release where we decided to do some updates for CURRENT-2 because it's LTS
<yofel> but sure, if you want to do packages for quantal, go ahead
<Riddell> smartboyhw: planet updated, hackergotchi at 80x80 pixels a photo headshot on transparent background preferred
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got it:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh wait
<smartboyhw> Riddell, use http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/category/planet-kde/feed/?mrss=off instead
<Riddell> voila
<smartboyhw> Ouch, my webcam doesn't work
<smartboyhw> A blurry imag
<smartboyhw> *image
<xnox> Riddell: agateau: ubiquity fails adt tests in jenkins https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-adt-ubiquity/128/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console
 * xnox ponders what did I do wrong....
<xnox> Riddell: agateau: never mind.... jenkins is borked, testing 2.15.13 with 2.15.12 installed.
<agateau> xnox: ok, no pb
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uploaded ~ppa2 for quantal and precise, but plz expect quantal to build slower (since 4.10.97 is building)
<smartboyhw> ~ppa2 = calligra 2.7.1
<smartboyhw> Anyone interested in Python plz help with http://noskcaj10.wordpress.com/2013/08/02/announcing-the-testdrive-hackfest/
<yofel> the builders don't have release-specific queues, so they'll build equally slow
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<smartboyhw> Eh, done anyway, what else TODO?
<soee> riddle
<smartboyhw> BTW, Riddell please tell me why Calligra is still stuck in -propoesd
<smartboyhw> *-proposed
<soee> yesterday for the first time my Kubuntu saucy stopped working :/ had to reboot as there was no response
<soee> laso from time to time there is total plasma crash but this is related to latest KDE
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Hmm.......
<smartboyhw> 4.10.97 should be more stable than 4.10.95.
<soee> nope
<soee> i woinder if this has anything to do with my wireless
<smartboyhw> soee, wireless?
<smartboyhw> That shouldn't cause a TOTAL plasma crash
<debfx> smartboyhw: calligra (1:2.7.0-0ubuntu2 to 1:2.7.1-0ubuntu1) Depends: calligra poppler
<smartboyhw> poppler?
<debfx> yes
<smartboyhw> Maybe it's stuck on the new poppler ver. in -proposed
<smartboyhw> debfx, um can you try to explain to me how that happenes/
<debfx> like you said, it built against the new poppler version in -proposed
<smartboyhw> And it was fried. Hmm
<soee> smartboyhw, more specific - maybe networkmanager
<smartboyhw> networkmanager?!
<smartboyhw> oops
<smartboyhw> Really?
<smartboyhw> debfx, what can I do to solve that problem then?
<debfx> smartboyhw: find out why poppler doesn't migrate :)
<debfx> some packages probably need to be rebuilt
<smartboyhw> debfx, ouch
<smartboyhw> debfx, well at least poppler builts perfectly on all arch
<smartboyhw> Where do you get that calligra (1:2.7.0-0ubuntu2 to 1:2.7.1-0ubuntu1) Depends: calligra poppler BTW?
<smartboyhw> debfx, got it. poppler new binary
<smartboyhw> NEW 
<smartboyhw> OUCH
<Quintasan> Well, almost 8 millions
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ?
<Quintasan> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Quintasan> I estimate that things will die off at $20M
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, +1
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<smartboyhw> Hmm, somebody give me proper explanations of why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146474240/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.calligra_1%3A2.7.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz will happen in quantal ...
<smartboyhw> Not even made...
<smartboyhw> Maybe because of no opencolorio?
<smartboyhw> And no vc?
<smartboyhw> Ah, yes, opencolorio
<smartboyhw> Hmm, either I'm stupid, or I just can't find that .so file.
<yofel> well, it's not built without opencolorio
<yofel> krita/plugins/extensions/dockers/CMakeLists.txt:
<yofel> if(HAVE_OCIO AND HAVE_GLEW)
<yofel>     add_subdirectory(lut)
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm?
<smartboyhw> I mean, in quantal
<yofel> what so file do you mean?
<smartboyhw> yofel, kritalutdocker.so
<yofel> well, it wasn't built, so how can it be there?
<smartboyhw> Can't exist WITHOUT using libopencolorio
<yofel> or do you mean the archive package?
<smartboyhw> yofel, quantal buildlog see above
<yofel> yes, the file is not there because you built without opencolorio
<yofel> easiest fix would probably be to just backport opencolorio
<smartboyhw> yofel, no I mean it doesn't exist in .install files
<yofel> oh
 * yofel looks again
<yofel> smartboyhw: uh, that's some "fun" architecture-specific stuff in debian/rules
<yofel> probably because of glew
<smartboyhw> yofel, meh meh meh
<yofel> well, it kind of makes sense
<yofel> the alternative would be to maintain install files for specific architectures
<yofel> a few lines in rules are less maintenance work
<smartboyhw> yofel, HOWTO fix?:P
<yofel> backport opencolorio if possible, otherwise delete the stuff from rules
<yofel> (latter is more work later on, unless we find a good way to make backport hooks for non-kdesc packages)
<smartboyhw> yofel, backport opencolorio then
<smartboyhw> DAMN
<smartboyhw> I filled in everyrhing precise, but filled in the series quantal...
<smartboyhw> HELP
<yofel> heh
<smartboyhw> DELEETTEETETE
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Did you see amarok migrated?
<ScottK> Forcing is almost never the right answer.  It's better to figure out why it didn't migrate.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, no I didn't;P
<smartboyhw> Oh you mean Amarok then yes
<ScottK> It did.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, what's the reason BTW?
<ScottK> The old armhf binaries were blocking.
<ScottK> When I removed the amarok binary, I forgot amarok-dbg and amarok-utils.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, AH AH AH
<smartboyhw> GOt it
<ScottK> Did anyone merger your kubuntu-defaults change?
<ScottK> I can do it today.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, dunnop
<ScottK> Nope.  Will do it.
<smartboyhw> I don't think so
<smartboyhw> ScottK, and plz plz approve my ibus-cangjie SRU
<smartboyhw> ScottK, :)
<ScottK> I can probably do that later today.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, sounded like I need to backport libsoprano-dev
<smartboyhw> for 4.10.97
<smartboyhw> Done
<smartboyhw> I clearly broke my PPA upload record
<smartboyhw> daily:p
<Riddell> apachelogger: you know you've made it when your project is on phoronix http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQyNTc
<smartboyhw> AHHHHHHHH
<Riddell> OH?
<tsdgeos> lol
<smartboyhw> Even opencolorio has missing dependencies in Precis
<smartboyhw> *Precise
<tsdgeos> digikam-dbg is 131MB?
<smartboyhw> HELL
<tsdgeos> *huge*
<smartboyhw> tsdgeos, +1
<Riddell> I just dropped opencolorio from precise backport
<smartboyhw> Riddell, .......
<smartboyhw> Hmm, that's a problem
<smartboyhw> Now I really have to touch debian/rules for calligra backport
<Riddell> why?
<ScottK> tsdgeos: It's not just Digikam anymore remember.  It's the "Digikam Software Collection".  Of course it's huge.
<ScottK> ;-)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, apachelogger look at my latest reply
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Did you fill out your application?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, yeah, it's in the original email
<smartboyhw> .....
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<smartboyhw> Does anybody object to change Kubuntu Team's "Leader" from Riddell only to Kubuntu Council?
<ScottK> No.  That's what it should be.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, DONE.
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I've never claimed to be a leader despite many people's trying it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, many people = ?:P
<Riddell> holy guacamole, 19 people given us £242
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<smartboyhw> That's a real lot
<Riddell> we'll have to think of something to spend it on
<smartboyhw> v
<smartboyhw> The $775 #UbuntuEdge  perks are sold out.  If you missed out, you can still get one for $780, just $5 more, and there are 4500 available at that price!
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> ooh
<yofel> I'm clueless how they want to gather 24M in 20 days though
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<smartboyhw> The problem: The hype has died down.
<yofel> not sure if it has. It's just that everyone that really wanted to spend the money already did it. (or missed the cheaper perks)
<yofel> and those that think about taking the expensive perks have 20 days left to think about it
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/08/02/thanks
<smartboyhw> Guys, I'm going to sleep. Please give support at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw/KubuntuDeveloperApplication
<smartboyhw> Good night.
<Riddell> right I'm away on holiday for the next week
<Riddell> should be around occationally but not much
<Riddell> good luck!
<tester56> Riddell, have fun!
<yofel> oh great, kdepim-runtime build-depends on libkgapi-dev which depends on libgkapi0 which depends on kdepim-runtime
<yofel> That won't quite work for precise :S
 * yofel makes that a recommends
<yofel> hm, ancient kgapi version too
<yofel> CMake Error: INSTALL(EXPORT "kgapiLibraryTargets" ...) includes target "kgapi" which requires target "kgapi2" that is not in the export set.
<yofel> er what o.O?
<soee> yyyy
<yofel> no ^^
<soee> grub shows me 3 or 4 times the sam entry ..
<soee> same kernel version 
<soee> kinda strange as im on raring not saucy
<yofel> what does grub.cfg say?
<soee> one second, Riddell you know i like you guys :D so i send a small donation to -.-
<yofel> \o/
<soee> yofel, i have 340 lines in grub.cfg what should i look for ?
<yofel> identical "menuentry" lines
<soee> nope here i dont see duplicates
<yofel> hm, then grub shouldn't show any either... Do you have multiple OS installed that use the same MBR? Maybe a different grub.cfg is actually used?
<soee> um windows vista + kubuntu
<yofel> really weird then...
<soee> ok i installed lates update, ill try later to reboot and see what grub will show
<Quintasan> \o
<jalcine> o/
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-03
<manchicken> apachelogger: I haven't foresaken you.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm just crazy busy. I got a ridiculous (the good kind) interview process going which is taking a bunch of time.
<ghostburner> on kde plasma desktop I have 2 desktop managers running so I have 2 task bars from plasma, and 2 from the default Kali and the default one will not go away anyone have a clue how to stop this?
<shadeslayer> -.-
<shadeslayer> try living without internet for 2 days
<shadeslayer> you go crazy
<smartboyhw> How's everyone?
<yofel> *yawn*
<yofel> sleepy after staying up till 5am -.-
<smartboyhw> Hmm, okular failed in quantal
<smartboyhw> Install file problems? :O
<smartboyhw> The dependencies are NOT missing
<yofel> because the hook removed the dep on plasma-active-dev but doesn't fix the install files
<smartboyhw> yofel, ouch
<smartboyhw> yofel, maybe I should backport plasma-active-dev hahahahaha
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<smartboyhw> Ofc not la
<yofel> you could help me with ktux and kget on precise, would probably be easier
<yofel> the hw enablement stack is a fearsome opponent though
<smartboyhw> yofel, hey I want to deal with Quantal:P
<smartboyhw> What happened BTW?
<yofel> dependency issues with the mesa backports
<smartboyhw> yofel, ;O
<smartboyhw> NOT GOOD
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/p5bb206ed/
<smartboyhw> OH HOLY
<smartboyhw> Meh
<yofel> (that's apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1 if you haven't seen it yet)
<smartboyhw> I think dealing with active-documentviewer might be easier:P
<yofel> probably ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, which one is better? Backport active or delete the entire active-documentviewer binary?
<smartboyhw> I think you will say the latter one:P
<yofel> latter
<smartboyhw> Yes, I got it correct!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> yofel, what happened to the file I gave to you for the -dbg file?
<smartboyhw> I mean, the package, sorry:P
<yofel> drat, I forgot about it, sorry
<smartboyhw> yofel, no worries, it isn't an emergency:P
<smartboyhw> okular done
<yofel> smartboyhw: took a quick look at plasma-mediacenter. Can't really see anything wrong so just leave it
<smartboyhw> yofel, upload it then?:P
<smartboyhw> Now I have to deal with the Calligra precise backport, sigh
<yofel> later, first I'll have some breakfast and need to go shopping
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure
<smartboyhw> OH NO
<smartboyhw> Calligra 2.7.1 in 13.04 missing depedency: gcc-4.7 :O
<smartboyhw> g++-4.7 sorry
<smartboyhw> But, MEH MEH
<smartboyhw> Oops, 12.04:P
<smartboyhw> Anyways, still MEH
<smartboyhw> Anyone know what can I do with it?
<yofel> brrrrr
<yofel> File kubuntu-meta_1.285.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<smartboyhw> yofel, how do you deal with the above prob?
<yofel> not quite sure
<smartboyhw> yofel, I mean, the Calligra one
<yofel> ah
<yofel> well, try to switch to 4.6 and see if it builds?
<yofel> maybe it requires c++11 stuff, then it won't
<yofel> [ubuntu/saucy-proposed] mir 0.0.8+13.10.20130803-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<yofel> at least they didn't wait till final freeze like usual
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<yofel> kubuntu-meta 1.286 up (including the deleted 1.285)
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<yofel> with that your amarok removal should be complete
<smartboyhw> yofel, thx
<smartboyhw> OK, now let's see how Calligra breaks down with G++ and GCC 4.6 :P
<smartboyhw> I think I may have just made the i386 build queue a bit too busy:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, I don't think you can build calligra WITHOUT G++ 4.7
<smartboyhw> So, I declare NO backport for 12.04
<yofel> no 2.7 for precise then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want a announcement?
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> he's on vacation
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh oh
<smartboyhw> Anyways, I can do it myself
<smartboyhw> Hmm, not yet.
<smartboyhw> 12.10 still not working (it builds, but install files probably)
<shadeslayer> I'm rich \o/
<shadeslayer> Your ID has been picked by the British Telecom Promotions as a lucky Person of a lump sum of 1,000,00.00. To Claim send info To Email: (btcenter203@outlook.com)
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> now I can make a kubuntu phone
<shadeslayer> :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BAH
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> but dude
<shadeslayer> I'm rich now xD
 * shadeslayer is super sleepy after a heavy lunch
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what did you eat?
<shadeslayer> something that cannot be expressed in the english language
<shadeslayer> Well .. you call it cheese
<shadeslayer> except it tastes nothing like cheese
<shadeslayer> we call it Paneer
<smartboyhw> .....
<smartboyhw> I think lordievader has to wait for a LONG time before he can get a good kde-workspace kf5-neon build:P
<shadeslayer> yofel: how goes 4.11 for precise?
<shadeslayer> the status page looks good
<yofel> shadeslayer: good, except for the last 2
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/p5bb206ed/
<yofel> not quite sure why I get that
<yofel> (that was kget depends trying to force libglapi-mesa-lts-raring IIRC)
<yofel> I'll spend some time on it later
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> something still depends on older mesa?
<yofel> possibly, but the resolver output doesn't really say what :/
 * shadeslayer needs to backport hplip for his home LTS install
<shadeslayer> right
<soee> Do we have RC2 for raring ?
<shadeslayer> should be in beta ppa?
<smartboyhw> soee, I think so, look at /topic
<smartboyhw> It should be there:)
<soee> ok let me check, thought i have beta enabled
<yofel> hm, no
<yofel> seems to be in staging
<shadeslayer> o_o
<yofel> oops
<smartboyhw> o_o
<shadeslayer> didn't I ask someone to move it before my ISP went bonkers?
<smartboyhw> Who made that joke?
<yofel> I think it was a misunderstanding
<soee> yup beta enabled not updates though
<yofel> someone copy it please, I'll generate l10n in the meanwhile
<shadeslayer> yofel: running script
<shadeslayer> yofel: copied all of staging into beta
<shadeslayer> all raring packages I mean :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, does it rebuild when copying?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: no
<shadeslayer> binary only copy
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, phew
<shadeslayer> rebuilding would be silly
<shadeslayer> oh and kppp seems to be missing
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh!?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I don't have it here also
<yofel> not in package list maybe?
<yofel> it's not even in saucy
<yofel> l10n uploading
<yofel> hm, no, it is in the list
<yofel> weird
 * yofel wonders whether kubuntu-initial-upload failed
<yofel> can someone update it? I'm gone for a bit
<yofel> bbl
<smartboyhw> I nominate shadeslayer ^
<shadeslayer> kk
 * shadeslayer is switching between Kubuntu Saucy, Kubuntu Precise and Windows XP too quickly
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> kppp wasn't released in bzr
<smartboyhw> Oh, so the script failed!
<shadeslayer> ==== Skipping kppp, bzr branch has unexpected content, moving to manual/
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<smartboyhw> LOL LOL
<smartboyhw> XD
 * shadeslayer is sleepy
 * smartboyhw kicks shadeslayer to wake him back up
<shadeslayer> didn't help
<smartboyhw> BTW apachelogger please resurrect kubotu
<smartboyhw> It has disappeared.
<smartboyhw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146614629/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.kdepim-runtime_4%3A4.10.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<smartboyhw> !??!?!?!?!?
<smartboyhw> Somebody help:P
<soee> ok can i run upgrade on Raring ?
<smartboyhw> soee, probably, no -l10n and kppp available maybe
<smartboyhw> Please contact shadeslayer for future details.
<smartboyhw> :P
<soee> :)
<smartboyhw> Damn, it's further;P
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> NO.... Nobody wrote anything here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw/KubuntuDeveloperApplication)... Sob....
<shadeslayer> soee: please wait for 30 mins to iron out any publication issues
<shadeslayer> then you can upgrade
<shadeslayer> s/publication/publishing/
<soee> shadeslayer, to late :)
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<yofel> smartboyhw: kdepim-runtime needs kolab backport probably
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
 * shadeslayer can't have a look at kppp at the moment btw
<yofel> smartboyhw: and I'll write something on that page when I know when the meeting is and I know I can't be there
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm?
<smartboyhw> I thought it was write something before getting the meeting date set
<yofel> well, currently you get +0.5 from me (I think you might need a bit more experience), so I'm reluctant to give a +1 by writing something on the page
<yofel> so I would rather decide during the meeting
<smartboyhw> OK
<yofel> smartboyhw: are you already ubuntu-dev by something else or would that be your first developer membership?
<smartboyhw> yofel, first
<yofel> ok
<smartboyhw> Hmm, somebody plz fix kdepim-runtime 4.10.97 quantal for me
<yofel> did you backport kolab?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I haven't, thank you for reminding, there's just a whole bunch of things to backport:(
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I spotted a 1.0.1 release of kscreen...
<smartboyhw> yofel, which kolab are you talking about?
<yofel> libkolab and libkolabxml
<smartboyhw> yofel, thank you. Backported
<soee> upgrade to 4.10.97 on raring smooth :)
<smartboyhw> afiestas, is kscreen and libkscreen 1.0.1 ready for packaging?
<smartboyhw> soee, great:)
<smartboyhw> Next time, I should have used urgency=medium for staging ppa uploads
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> yofel, how to deal with kate? (I mean for pykde4)
<smartboyhw> 4.10.97 quantal
<manchicken> apachelogger: you there?
<yofel> smartboyhw: is kde-runtime built? usually that's missing making pykde uninstallable
<smartboyhw> yofel, kde-runtime? Checking
<smartboyhw> Or you mean kdepim-runtime?
<smartboyhw> kde-runtime is built
<yofel> hm, retry
<smartboyhw> Retried
<manchicken> apachelogger is clearly slacking. He's probably sleeping or something :)
<yofel> smartboyhw: oh, I misunderstood
<yofel> you cannot backport pykde I think
<smartboyhw> yofel, nah:P
<smartboyhw> So?
<yofel> delete it?
<smartboyhw> yofel, oy?
<yofel> quantal has too  old python3 for the current packaging, also you would need newer SIP, which means a rebuild of all SIP rdepends
<yofel> have fun
<yofel> (pykde is a bit of a packaging nightmare)
<manchicken> I'm still not sure what the best way to get this to kill the packages is...
<manchicken> I guess I could - after the install is finished - call the debugFinder to remove the sources.
<manchicken> But we'd need to call an update to the cache again.
<manchicken> I'll fix the crash first.
<smartboyhw> yofel, I'm in the middle of it :)
<yofel> s/:)/:(/    :P
<smartboyhw> SOMEBODY GET KUBOTU BACK
<yofel> what for?
<yofel> you should rather say: someone wake harald up
<yofel> too difficult
<yofel> smartboyhw: if you need the newpackage plugin, that just runs 'newpackage' from kubuntu-dev-tools
<smartboyhw> yofel, thanks
<smartboyhw> The question: WAKE APACHELOGGER UP:P
<manchicken> indeed.
<manchicken> How do we function without him?
<smartboyhw> yofel, how do I deal with missing-depends-line for a library?
<smartboyhw> Ah, my fault, ignore ping
<Quintasan> Hi
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/pc3ef2c23/ :(
<smartboyhw> yofel, some good news from me at least: I think I mostly finished the package, and knocked it down to three lintian warnings (which really can't be dealt with)
<yofel> when trying to build kget (apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1 install kde-sc-dev-latest cmake debhelper pkg-kde-tools kdelibs5-dev libkonq5-dev libsqlite3-dev libqca2-dev kdepimlibs5-dev libktorrent-dev libmms-dev libboost1.48-dev kde-workspace-dev)
<smartboyhw> artikulate I mean
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<lordievader> Good evening.
<manchicken> apachelogger: Marco
<soee> hello
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm working on refactoring my changes to incorporate what you're describing, but I need to know how I can check the other bits. Smoke and such.
<manchicken> Riddell: Dumb question - since you're sending emails I'm assuming you're online :) - if I update the apt cache following an install of the ddebs sources, I should also update the APT cache following a removal as well, right? We wouldn't want the ddebs sources cache to stick around once we've removed the sources?
<ScottK> manchicken: You should.
<manchicken> That's what I thought.
<manchicken> ScottK: PM for a moment?
<ScottK> Sure
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-04
<manchicken> apachelogger: yo
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: save() doesn't properly remove records if you put them all in the same file. E.g. ddebs.list contains four entries. When I remove those four entries, I would expect the file to disappear (or at least lose its length). That doesn't seem to happen.
<manchicken> SourcesList::save() that is.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I think that's because when you're constructing the list of files to write, you're only tracking which files you have records for in your QList.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: For my application, the answer is simple: just delete the file after removing them from the SourcesList in memory... but I thought you might want to know that this problem was there.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, is Planet KDE down?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> #kde-sysadmin /topic: Disk failure on Saba, expect downtime of email and some web services
<smartboyhw> valorie, :(
<valorie> bcooksley's on the job
<smartboyhw> yofel, no. It still failed (even with the backport of libkolab and libkolabxml)
<smartboyhw> It = kdepim-runtime
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: No, I can't cheat this one... I have to modify QApt since that's where all of the dbus stuff lives.
<manchicken> Something's funky with polkit... keeps on dying.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: ping
<smartboyhw> Hmm, bumping artikulate's debhelper and compat version to 9 actually reduces lintian warnings:O
<smartboyhw> Now there's one only!
<smartboyhw> yofel, you should be happy:P
<manchicken> Hey all, anybody know how to run krazy? I'm trying to install it... it's not working.
<manchicken> I may just have to submit this without running krazy myself... weak.
<manchicken> What's my deadline for this thing again? :)
<smartboyhw> manchicken, did you set it in IRC or Trello!?
<smartboyhw> IRC -> refer to irclogs.ubuntu.com :p
<manchicken> I don't like your answer :)
<manchicken> Especially because I have no idea what day we said the deadline on :)
<manchicken> Okay, I can't hack this anymore tonight.
<yofel> manchicken: August 29th - Feature Freeze https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<manchicken> yofel: You and your "documentation" :) Thanks.
 * manchicken bookmarks...
<yofel> heh
<manchicken> I'm wondering if kubuntu-debug-installer is in the freeze yet, or if they have to accept my commit first.
<manchicken> I think we may have to update libqapt in order to get the part that cleans the sources up working.
<manchicken> Okay, good night.
<yofel> they'll have to accept it first
<yofel> good night :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, you want to review artikulate?
<smartboyhw> And also, kdepim-runtime still doesn't work
<yofel> smartboyhw: get a MOTU to review it, will be more productive as I can't upload it anyway
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK....
<yofel> and I want to take a break a bit, hacking on kde the last 2 days wore me out
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<smartboyhw> It's summer holidays, so it doesn't wear me out:P
<yofel> heh, my vacation was akademy, no more breaks for me over summer this year
<yofel> kdepim-runtime at least failed for a *different* reason this time
<yofel> if you have sudden missing files, always look if cmake reports any optional build-deps as missing
<yofel> (which is the case right now)
<smartboyhw> yofel, um, I thought it failed due to code
<yofel> *that* was kolab, and fixed by the backport
<yofel> but I wonder how the current failure happened as kdepim-runtime has a build-dep on libkgapi-dev (>= 1.9.81)
<yofel> so it should've been in dep-wait, not failure
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh well
<smartboyhw> BACKPORT
 * smartboyhw hates backporting so many packages:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: I just remembered something: try to testbuild kgapi first. It might have issues with cmake
<yofel> if it does, take my precise backport in ninjas, that'll work
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright..........
<smartboyhw> Maybe I'll just copy the ninjas backport (for the convenience sake:P)
<yofel> wrong series :P
<yofel> though a source copy might actually work, would just look wrong
<smartboyhw> yofel, I know, I mean download
<smartboyhw> And change and upload
<yofel> yeah, probably easiest
<yofel> I would expect the same thing to happen otherwise as it's the same cmake version
<smartboyhw> yofel, backported to quantal!
<smartboyhw> Actually, upported
<smartboyhw> uh
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh no
<smartboyhw> PPA build status
<smartboyhw> i386 	12 	215 jobs (5 hours) 
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<yofel> oh fun, most buildd's down
<smartboyhw> yofel, probably because of a Sunday
<smartboyhw> :9
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/read_notes_on_pad | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<yofel> s#precise/ninjas#precise/read_notes_on_pad
<smartboyhw> yofel, read notes on pad!?
<smartboyhw> hmmm
<smartboyhw> Ah, got it
<yofel> we need to figure out how to make the packages pull the HW enablement stack in, that currently doesn't work right
<yofel> at least everything built now
<yofel> except for the digikam rebuild :S http://paste.kde.org/p29e2b96d
<smartboyhw> yofel, :S
<yofel> which is weird as that's just a rebuild of the package in backports
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<yofel> oh hm, we actually have a qtgstreamer backport
 * yofel copies
<BluesKaj> gstreamer Qt GUI ?
<yofel> no gui, just the interface libs for Qt
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hell
<smartboyhw> yofel, do you have any experience with Multi-Arch ?
<manchicken> apachelogger: You around?
<yofel> smartboyhw: a bit, what's the problem?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I don't know how to deal with those .install and the /rules file;P
<yofel> you shouldn't need anything in rules for multiarch, and install would be /usr/lib/*/...
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<smartboyhw> yofel, no it doesn't work
<yofel> could you pastebin what actually goes wrong please?
<smartboyhw> yofel, the file just doesn't exist
<smartboyhw> dh_install: libartikulate-dev missing files (usr/lib/*/libartikulatecore.so), aborting
<smartboyhw> Well, this is NOT the uploaded version:P
<smartboyhw> I mean, the about-to-be-reviewed version
<yofel> what *does* exist?
<smartboyhw> yofel, the no * version
<smartboyhw> i.e. usr/lib/libartikulatecore.so
<yofel> that's not multiarch then
<smartboyhw> yofel, but I did see on the Debian manuals that there IS a way to do multi-arch
<yofel> either compat is < 9, or the build system doesn't know how to automatically install in mutliarch paths
<smartboyhw> It just that I can't undetstand...
<smartboyhw> yofel, it's 9 already
<yofel> what build system?
<smartboyhw> yofel,  cmake + make
<smartboyhw> kde style
<yofel> hm
<yofel> grr, I need a chroot with qt4-default for such stuff
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh:(
<yofel> ah hm, that's KDE
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: libqapt *does* successfully trash my sources.list when I have a bug :)
<manchicken> apachelogger: Did you see my latest changes?
<Mamarok> somehow I can't use the function keys anymore on my Lenovo X220, especially for disabling the Trackpad (Fn+F8)
<Mamarok> that is really very inconvenient, it worked a few kernels back (presuming this is a kernel isuse)
<Mamarok> or is this configured in the x server?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: I think this is a problem with X
<Quintasan> Stitting on a fresh Saucy Alpha 1 install
<Quintasan> Seems good to me
<Mamarok> yep, I was able to disable it using xinput directly
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-28
<valorie> what's this I hear about Konvi being packaged for our Utopic Next?
<valorie> if so, how can I get it?
<agateau> ScottK: how can I reproduce that Gwenview test failure?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Birthday Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | 4.13.95 U http://goo.gl/dMO38I | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO's http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-latest.iso.zsync
<Riddell> yofel: topic diff?
<yofel> link for 4.13.95
<Riddell> valorie: nothing has been packaged yet, but there is a kf5 branch so it would be nice to have it in experimental
<yofel> do we have a kmix5 yet?
<Riddell> I don't know if that's ported
<Riddell> kmix4 works fine
<yofel> ok, then I just need to figure out why that wasn't running
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Birthday Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | 4.13.95 U http://goo.gl/dMO38I 4.13.3 T http://goo.gl/XrhwRF | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO's http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-latest.iso.zsync
<yofel> and 4.13.3
<Riddell> I think we need to remove nepomuk from 4.13.95, having them fail is a bother and vhanda has said there's no need
 * yofel does a fresh upload of 4.13.3
<yofel> there's no SRU bug in the changelogs
<apachelogger> yofel: it wasn't running for the same reason polkit isn't running
<yofel> meh
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> stuff uses /usr/share/autostart, packages need patchery to move the relevant stuff to /etc/xdg and possibly set onlyshowin
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> you are the third person I am telling this, so I guess now I am going to send a mail :P
<yofel> do that ^^
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Birthday Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | 4.13.95 U http://goo.gl/dMO38I 4.13.3 T http://goo.gl/XrhwRF | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO's http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/kubuntu-plasma5-latest.iso.zsync
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: polkit is fixed now btw
<shadeslayer> hm, actually that looks wrong
<apachelogger> if only polkit is fixed, then yes, it is wrong :P
<shadeslayer> no, the kde auth part of it, though I fixed it incorrectly in my friday haste
<apachelogger> kauth wouldn't work anyway
<apachelogger> it has no polkitqt
<shadeslayer> should have just made a link to the one installed in /usr/share/autostart
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if you have the KDE4 version installed, it works
<shadeslayer> or well, it worked with muon 
<apachelogger> muon doesn't use kauth
<apachelogger> in particular muon itself is also kde4, so that would work anyway :P
<shadeslayer> right
<ovidiu-florin_> apachelogger: how many 48 hours have to pass for that mail script to run? It's been ~4 days. 
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin_: send a mail to rt@ubuntu.com with link to your launchpad profile saying that your member mail alias hasn't been created 
<apachelogger> or go to #canonical-sysadmin I think
<shadeslayer> ok, everything good to release I think
<Riddell> shadeslayer: release what?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-plasma5
<yofel> release in what sense?
<shadeslayer> announce it to the world
<shadeslayer> that we have a ISO
<yofel> ah
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> writing blog now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I have a blog too, I think we also want a story on kubuntu.org, you want to do that or shall I?
<shadeslayer> go ahead
<shadeslayer> more blogs are awesome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: network manager is working on this one?
<shadeslayer> it was for me in the vbox
<shadeslayer> I don't know about wifi though
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/kubuntu-plasma5-201407251140.manifest < says network-manager was installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm torrent not working for me
<shadeslayer> wfm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should it be moved into a daily/ directory incase we also want to have a release/ directory? (or better name than daily)?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> maybe not
<shadeslayer> because this is just temporary
<shadeslayer> till Colin gets things up on cdimage
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> but then they still won't want to have releases on cdimage so we'd still want it on qa.kubuntu
<shadeslayer> was that finalized? I thought the discussion went into limbo
<apachelogger> if the image can't go on a mirror network we'll either have to distribute by torrent exclusively or shell out for cloudfront
<apachelogger> one server will most definitely die to release downloads
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> so is this torrent working for anyone? cos it's not here
 * yofel agrees with apachelogger that the delete ppa link is a bit too easy to click @_@
<Riddell> don't click that!
<yofel> I did, but I did at least read the confirmation page...
<apachelogger> xD
<shadeslayer> ok for some reason
<shadeslayer> transmission stops seeding after it has uploaded 1 copy
<yofel> ratio-limit should be disabled by default though..
<shadeslayer> yofel: it is
<shadeslayer> but I enabled it
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> like, just now
<shadeslayer> yofel: mind seeding magnet:?xt=urn:btih:644738bc5c3099dcd82b984bb8749301661cce26&dn=kubuntu-plasma5-201407251140.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80
<yofel> after lunch
<shadeslayer> ok
 * yofel -> lunch
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/28/kubuntu-plasma-5-isos-rolling
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did not realize there was a plasma 4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not a brand that's been used much before but we're trying to phase out Plasma Workspace so Plasma 4 replaces it
<Riddell> and it is what it was called I'm told
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-plasma-5
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that looks horrible in firefox btw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/rhFDeqm.png
<yofel> please do not hardcode image sizes that don't fit...
<yofel> shadeslayer: fixed, please check
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> I can seed
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you using qbittorrent?
<yofel> I usually use rtorrent, but as that doesn't support magnet I'll probably use transmission
<shadeslayer> ok then
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I can seed 
<shadeslayer> that's all that matters
<Riddell> hmm, muon depends on kdesudo but doesn't seem to use it
<yofel> it uses it to launch software-properties-kde
<yofel> at least it did at some point
<tsimpson> can it use pkexec?
<snele> guys plasma 5 test iso wont boot. error: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3L/10P/M4PNP0Z/2014-07-28-125042.jpg
<snele> any clue what is wrong? I made start up usb disk with start up disk creator in 14.04
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑  uefi issue?
<shadeslayer> wrong ISO?
<shadeslayer> snele: please sha256sum ISO
<Riddell> ah yes muon hardcodes use of kdesudo
<shadeslayer> oh actually
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> gdebi doesn't work with kdesu, can't find the .deb, some path must not be set, I think that's another advantage of kdesudo
<shadeslayer> snele: please check sha256sum and then try dd'ing it to the USB stick
<snele> shadeslayer: ok. is kubuntu-plasma5-latest.iso the same as kubuntu-plasma5-201407251140.iso? because I have downloaded former one
<shadeslayer> should be
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> so we're averaging a good 10MBps on the server
<yofel> shadeslayer: seeding now
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> seems to be holding up well I'd say
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we need kdelibs4support
<Riddell> in the archive
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> how goes it with the kubuntu-plasma5-desktop...is it still iffy and suffering from breakage?
<ScottK> agateau: I'm not sure.  apachelogger had some insight about it, maybe he has a suggestion.
<ScottK> err debfx I meant, not apachelogger .
<BluesKaj> well, i reverted to the defaults about 10 days ago after some symlinks and startup scripts no longer worked 
<BluesKaj> ok Ill stick to the defaults for now ...not crazy about the plasma5 "look" anyway
<soee> BluesKaj: plasam5 on Kubuntu 14.10 works nice and stable for me
<soee> except the moment when i try to connect second screnn through hdmi, than plasmashell crashes
<BluesKaj> soee, so it's better now...no breakage etc ?
<BluesKaj> not using the hdmi out atm 
<soee> BluesKaj: did not experienced them, once teh problem with qdbus but this was temporary fixed
<soee> i think yofel did some changes and works fine noe
<BluesKaj> which ppa do you recommend ?
<BluesKaj> are the themes and kde look options available yet or are we stuck with the default look icons and themes?\
<BluesKaj> if not then I think I'll pass til they are available
<soee> BluesKaj: qtcurve looks wnd works nice though its probably not 100% finished, in ferw places new icons are used but old oxygen as fallback also
<soee> there is new widnow decoration available but has some performance issues, mgrasslin blogged about it
 * BluesKaj nods , thanks soee
<soee> so im using the old one
<santa_> apachelogger: ping?
<BluesKaj> I've been away fooling around with debian and now i know why I moved on from it ...still suffers from silly permission problems and a lack of apps that nI've learned to takre for granted
<soee> BluesKaj: i have ppa-next active and using
<BluesKaj> yeah i just added it, soee
<ScottK> Who wrote "Kubuntu Plasma 5 ISOs have started being built. These are early development builds of what should be a Tech Preview with our 14.10 release in October"
<ScottK> It's horrible confusing.
<ScottK> It made me think it was an announcement that 14.10 would be Plasma 5 and I KNOW that's not true.
<Riddell> ScottK: me probably, you looking at kubuntu.org ?
<shadeslayer> my blog is on the 2nd page of HN \o/
<Riddell> shall I add "alongside our default offering with Plasma 4"?
<BluesKaj> soee, desktop doesn't load from the login after installing plasma5. What am I missing?
<soee> BluesKaj: some error or ?
<BluesKaj> nope the login page just hangs, the splash screen doesn't load
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: are you testing in a vbox?
<soee> never had such problem
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, no , kubuntu 14.10 has it's own partition
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: cat /var/log/sddm.log ?
<BluesKaj> not using sddm
<soee> sddm ?
<BluesKaj> chose lightdm over sddm due to the problems it had earlier
<BluesKaj> I'm on debian atm
<ScottK> Riddell: I was looking at my planet Ubuntu RSS feed, but it amounts to the same thing.
<ScottK> (It's Plasma 1, BTW)
<BluesKaj> guess i could use irssi on the VT...wasn't there a fix by installing qt5-default? But someone objected saying that it was wrong to do that altho it worked for me
<Riddell> ScottK: I thought so and did query that but people closer involved said it had always been plasma 4
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> it was plasma workspaces 4, wasn't it?
<ScottK> Maybe.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: £296.29 hotel + £177.20 flight + £21.57 bus = £495.06 for akademy
<ScottK> Years later and rebranding is still confusing.
<Riddell> yes and we're now trying to stop using the term workspaces as it adds nothing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah I got a reply from the hotel too
<ScottK> Maybe it wasn't so well thought through.
<shadeslayer> comes to around the same for me as well, 510 EUR or sth
<Riddell> groovy, I'll apply for that
<soee> bambule: qt5-defaults was when qdbus couldnt be loaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we might need to get cloudfronting xD
<shadeslayer> I can barely ssh into the server
<Riddell> cool 30 apache's running
<shadeslayer> we're uploading at a good 1GBps I think
<Riddell> oh my word
<shadeslayer> ok no
<shadeslayer> 10 MBps
<shadeslayer> byobu likes to lie
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: yofel: there was no plasma4 because there was no one plasma
<shadeslayer> also, something is taking up 100% CPU
<apachelogger> there was plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook at 4.x and plasma-device (formerly active, formerly mobile) at 1.x
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdelibs uploaded
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4support?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz reject
<Riddell> rejected!
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> hmm browsing qa.kubuntu web is very slow
<Riddell> "[Errno 105] No buffer space available " http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.3_trusty.html
<Riddell> is that a bad thing?
<apachelogger> what exactly did you expect Oo
<shadeslayer> somehow we managed to run out of space?
<shadeslayer> /dev/vzfs        50G  7.1G   43G  15% /
<shadeslayer> seems to have enough space
<yofel> isn't buffer a memory section?
<yofel> not that I can check as I can't log in..
<yofel> ah, now I can
<apachelogger> can have multiple reasons, that output is very generic, in our case it likely means the kernel socket limit is maxed out
<shadeslayer> we have about 900 MB free
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that doesn't sound like a lot either ^^
<apachelogger> ah, RAM you mean?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<shadeslayer> apache2 is taking up all the CPU for some reason
<shadeslayer> it's slow, but chugging along
<debfx> isn't it just serving static pages?
<shadeslayer> debfx: too many people downloading things
<Riddell> static pages and ISOs
<yofel> yofel@lvps83-169-20-62 $ logout
<yofel> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: whoa o_o
<Riddell> yofel: you uploaded 4.13.3 to staging again?
<yofel> Riddell: yes, there was no bug # in the changelogs
<Riddell> mm ok
<yofel> also, kde4libs was misisng
<yofel> *missing
<Riddell> uploading nepomuk-core to fix build-dep on kdegraphics-mobigraphis
<yofel> please don't
<yofel> if nepomuk-core is missing then it's not there, rather lower the build-dep in mobi
<yofel> the script currently can't figure out what's updated and what not
<Riddell> yes, I uploaded nepomuk-core with the build-dep on mobi lowered
<yofel> ah, ok, I misunderstood that the other way around...
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I'll push the kapptemplate KF5 addition now https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119388/
<yofel> Riddell: are you looking through which versions need to be fixed? Otherwise I'll do it as I have the packages still here
<Riddell> yofel: go for it
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ah but what's your current way of committing to SC?  commit to 4.14 and cherry pick to master?
<tsdgeos> merge up
<Riddell> tsdgeos: merge not cherry pick?
<tsdgeos> yes
<shadeslayer> say hello to kubuntuBot
<shadeslayer> who builds our images
<shadeslayer> kubotu: help imager
<kubotu> no help for topic imager
<shadeslayer> ok fine, be like that
<shadeslayer> basically, imager build is the command to pass to it
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> yo apachelogger
<apachelogger> kubuntuBot: hi
<apachelogger> I think my bot is nicer
<apachelogger> *clearly*
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: Hi!
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: hi
<shadeslayer> scru u kubuntuBot
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: restart
<Riddell> hello kubuntuBot 
<shadeslayer> pm me for access to the bot
<Riddell> "welcome, owner"  not sure this fits with equality
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: imager build
<shadeslayer> xnox: I had a question
<shadeslayer> about ubiquity
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw did you notice that no one appears to download with ktorrent :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually, I see multiple users of Ktorrent
<apachelogger> maybe they all don';t like me
<apachelogger> I rarely see one pop up
<xnox> shadeslayer: go on =)
<Riddell> yofel: you uploaded 4.14 beta 3 to the archive?
<yofel> only a few things
<shadeslayer> xnox: how does ubiquity-dm startup? i.e. does something start lightdm and then ubiquity-dm?
<yofel> e.g. what's need to get the nepomuk bits to build
<Riddell> yofel: right I see
<yofel> I didn't yet get to upload nepomuk-core though, that's still missing
<shadeslayer> xnox: I'm trying to get ubiquity-dm popup in the Plasma 5 ISO
<Riddell> yofel: I think I'll just remove nepomuk from SC, vhanda says it doesn't work anyway
<xnox> shadeslayer: lightdm startup conditions are satisfied -> (filesystem and runlevel [!06] and started dbus and plymouth-ready)
<yofel> go ahead
<xnox> shadeslayer: lightdm emits starting
<xnox> shadeslayer: lightdm is blocked by ubiquity job, which instead launches ubiquity-dm.
<xnox> shadeslayer: if/when ubiquity job dies, aborts, quits or finishes. lightdm starts up normally and auto-logs in. Or a shutdown/reboot sequence is initiated by ubiquity and lightdm never starts.
<shadeslayer> and I assume lightdm has some ubiquity-dm handling then?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I don't get any KTorrent clients too, all of them seem to like transmission better
<apachelogger> I have about the same amount of transmission and qbittorrent
<apachelogger> everything else has a negligible share
<shadeslayer> alot of folks from Russia xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bot net of compromised xp computers :P
<xnox> shadeslayer: no, lightdm has no knoweledge of ubiquity-dm.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: being liberated by Kubuntu \o/
<xnox> shadeslayer: ubiquity, blocks lightdm job from starting. Thus ubiquity-dm and lightdm never run at the same time, and lightdm never launches ubiquity-dm.
<shadeslayer> xnox: ah so somehow you block the greeter exclusively
<shadeslayer> and then draw ontop of the X server started by lightdm
<xnox> shadeslayer: no.
<xnox> shadeslayer: look at lightdm upstart job.
<xnox> shadeslayer: then look and /etc/init/ubiquity.conf job
<xnox> shadeslayer: ubiquity job, pre-empts lightdm job from executing.
<xnox> ubiquity-dm spawns it's own X, it's own panel, apps, background etc. It's a minimalist display-manager / Desktop Environment / desktop & single app runner.
<xnox> if that dies and fails.
<xnox> then everything is torn down, and lightdm job starts X and starts itselfs and starts normal regular use session.
<shadeslayer> ack
<xnox> hence when you boot live cd and click "Try $distro" you get loads of flicker of everything being torn down and re-setup.
<xnox> shadeslayer: what's your real question?
<xnox> shadeslayer: not shipping lightdm and no ubiquity showing up?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> we're shipping sddm and sddm starts up
<xnox> shadeslayer: so, why didn't you ask that in the first place? =)
<shadeslayer> trying to fix it myself
<xnox> shadeslayer: so at the top of /etc/init/ubiquity.conf we need to update that list of display managers. We forgot to add sddm to that list as well as the Mate thing as well.
<shadeslayer> xnox: that's it? :D
<xnox> shadeslayer: would you make a merge proposal for that?
<xnox> shadeslayer: well, i told you to read the ubiqutiy job.... i have no idea why it's still a surprise to you =)
<shadeslayer> heh, I was reading that, just still astonished that it's as simple as that
 * shadeslayer looks up mate stuff
<xnox> they have the "not-metacity" display manager added recently.
<shadeslayer> xnox: did you have a chance to look at cmake?
<shadeslayer> the libexec dir issue
<xnox> nope.
<shadeslayer> xnox: can't say I've found the mate stuff
<shadeslayer> so I'll just upload the sddm change
<xnox> shadeslayer: read the recent changelog, find the name of the mate dm, and add it like sddm.
<xnox> shadeslayer: it's not called mate, or metacity, but it does start with "m" as well...
<shadeslayer> marco
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> but that seems like the WM only
<xnox> shadeslayer: oh, right. true.
<xnox> shadeslayer: and i don't know if they have forked gdm or not.
<xnox> shadeslayer: wait and see, I guess.
<shadeslayer> well, their ISO uses lightdm
<shadeslayer> and some basic googling says they recommend lightdm as well
<xnox> than, it's all good.
<xnox> *then
<lordievader> Good evening.
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/plasma5/+merge/228528
<_Groo_> to be part of kubuntu trello, do i need to ask for an invitation or something? i just signed up and went to trello.com/kubuntu, do i need anything else?
<_Groo_> also, which ppa has the kubuntu automation scripts?
<BluesKaj> well my desktop is certainly mucked up now ... no access no matter how i try to fix this mess ... ok it's my fault that i got burned twice ..not gonna happen a 3rd time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell fwiw I figured out mouse cursor weirdness https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119522/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're on a roll with these images
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Riddell> hmm, removing nepomuk from kde4libs removes a couple of symbols in libkio5
<Riddell> changing that abi would mean recompiling a lot of packages
<Riddell> oh they're private symbols, vale vale
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 1349518 ?
<ubottu> bug 1349518 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu plasma 5 crash ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349518
<Riddell> ScottK: kfilemetadata and baloo is new for some KF5 love
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try and look a bit later.
 * apachelogger munches the gugelhupf
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: 
<apachelogger>   Uploading polkit-qt5-1_0.112.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> should arrive in source new soonish
<Riddell> apachelogger: what uses that?
<apachelogger> qapt3
<Riddell> ah hah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kauth
<apachelogger> technically
<Riddell> apachelogger: accepted!
<Riddell> apachelogger: will you update kauth?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger>   Uploading polkit-qt-1_0.112.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> qt4 version update
<apachelogger> (I don't think anything actually changed there ;))
<apachelogger> to staging:
<apachelogger>   Uploading libqapt_2.1.70+qt5+20140725.3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> should now have a not crashing worker
<apachelogger>   Uploading kauth_5.0.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> picks up polkit-qt5
<shadeslayer> halp
<shadeslayer> can't stop listening to 80's music
<shadeslayer> and it's raining
<shadeslayer> why is it raining
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> nonononon
<apachelogger> listening to 80s music is bad
<apachelogger> VERY VERY BAD
<shadeslayer> no it's not
<shadeslayer> it's awesome
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pOq4hyoX9g
<apachelogger> it really isn't mate
<apachelogger> it really isn't
<shadeslayer> stop listening to shitty 80's music
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk
<apachelogger> u just dunno what good music that's the problem
<apachelogger> it's so hot -.-
 * apachelogger melting
<shadeslayer> it's so humid
 * shadeslayer disolving
 * yofel sends some rain over
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> yeah, also way too humid here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, it seems you forgot to disable comments again :P
<ScottK> You could move to Scotland.
<ScottK> It might be humid, but at least it's cold.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in my blog? yeah :(
<shadeslayer> I should hire a customer support team
 * apachelogger comments "why does my firefox crash"
<shadeslayer> xD
<mhall119> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> hey, I asked you a while back about being a guest on the community team's weekly Q&A, would you be available to do that tomorrow at 1500 UTC?
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> mhall119: how long is it usually?
<mhall119> great! I or someone else will get you the hangout URL a few minutes before
<shadeslayer> okie :)
<mhall119> shadeslayer: at most an hour, shorter if we run out of questions
<shadeslayer> I should have got that haircut today
<mhall119> but there's a lot to talk about with Kubuntu and Plasma and Frameworks, so it'll probably take the full hour
<mhall119> heh, I need to get one too
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<mhall119> thanks shadeslayer, I'll let the rest of the team know
<shadeslayer> cheers :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: put on a fedora
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> I don't own a fedora unfortunately
<shadeslayer> I also don't own a fez
<shadeslayer> story of my life
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> someone should file a bug about this
<apachelogger> wait what, lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you start your blog by saying how the the kubuntu iso is different from neon and yet there's comments what the difference is 
 * apachelogger squints
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I know right
<shadeslayer> it's like they didn't even read
<apachelogger> chances are they didn't :P
<apachelogger> reading is for books
<shadeslayer> they went from "Screenshot!" -> "Clickety Link!" -> "Let me comment!"
<apachelogger> on the internet we look at pictures
<apachelogger> meow
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger> that's right, pictures of kittens
<apachelogger> muhahah
<apachelogger> xD
<yofel> guess why half the web is just animated flash
<shadeslayer> Vint Cerf must be disappointed
<shadeslayer> "What have I done"
<shadeslayer> humanity is doomed
<apachelogger> whos that?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you didn't reddit btw :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I don't want to visit reddit at work
<shadeslayer> I'll just lose 2 hours of work time
<shadeslayer> looking at kitten pictures
<shadeslayer> I can do it now
<apachelogger> Riddell: 
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5parts-plugins_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/notepadpart.so', which is also in package libkf5parts-bin 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you only go to the kde sub you won't see no kittens to look at :P
<shadeslayer> I removed Breaks/Replaces
<apachelogger> why?
<shadeslayer> what does kf5parts come from?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wasn't required for the archive
<shadeslayer> but for the renames should be kept I guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mind submitting it? seems a bit vain of me to submit a link to my blog
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell david, he's much famous on reddit
 * apachelogger doesn't even have an account ^^
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^
<apachelogger>   Uploading about-distro_1.50+git20140728.0_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages
<apachelogger> going to staging
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> I always forget ecm -.-
<_Groo_> could someone point me to the kubuntu-automation ppa?
<_Groo_> where i can install the scripts via ppa
<apachelogger> there's no such thing
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so to make kde 3.14.3 for ex?
<_Groo_> do we have a script that downloads via git and starts pbuilder? or is still manual work, package by package? im trying to recreate a working flow
 * apachelogger doesn't know the workflow himself
<apachelogger> google for kubuntu-automation
<apachelogger> it's a bzr branch with 300000 scripts
<apachelogger> and one the right one of them will do what you want, I just don't know which one :P
<apachelogger> yofel or debfx probably can help
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, we are getting somewhere
<yofel> it's in some +junk...
<_Groo_> so its a brz branch, not a ppa
<yofel> ~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<shadeslayer> you probably also want kubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw in general I think removing conflictering when uploading to archive is a bad idea
<apachelogger> since we support ppas we can't really upload stuff to ppa and then pretend the package has no history outside the archive
<yofel> _Groo_: the workflow is kinda like this: kubuntu-initial-upload updates all branches and fetches from depot, then you upload to ppa, then you fix stuff and upload to ppa after using bzr-buildpackage-ppa, the status page helps you with that, then you upload to archive once all is done
<apachelogger> talking about uploading to ppa, I think I'll refactor the ppa-status script
<yofel> in what direction?
<apachelogger> in bluesystems we use it for neon status tracking and it is rather unhandy to browse a list of mixed-status items
<yofel> well, ist's grouped by name and sorted by alphabet
<apachelogger> so I was thinking about a) creating a template so that we don't have loads of html inline in the script itself b) create independent tables depending on the package state and then merge the tables into the template to get the final html
<apachelogger> yofel: that's not what anyone cares about though
<apachelogger> what everyone cares about is the build state of a package
<yofel> it was sufficient for me
<yofel> hm, true
<apachelogger> so by sorting by name you get to browse scroll a lot
<apachelogger> and since neon has pretty much every frameworks port there is on the same page it is very tedious
<yofel> anyway, a) sure, that would be great. b) I'm curious what you end up with
<yofel> riight
<yofel> well, sc is pretty much as bad
<apachelogger> another option for b might be to javascriptify the table
<apachelogger> so you could sort by name or state or whatever
<yofel> you could hide by status, that would indeed by helpful
<apachelogger> yofel: that's why I think a static order by status would be sufficient really
<apachelogger> I have not ever looked at any status page to see what is green xD
<apachelogger> for all intents and purposes the green stuff could not be there and it would be just as useful I think 
<yofel> I did!
<yofel> when stuff was mostly blue and red XD
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> so yeah, I'd not remove the green stuff :P
 * apachelogger would totally like to find out why his about-distro is saying Breeze 14.10 :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have a kubuntu-settings package for next yet?
<shadeslayer> started looking into that today
<apachelogger> reckon that's not the reason then :P
<apachelogger> oh maybe I twiddled my os-release
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> this is really weird
<apachelogger> can anyone install about-distro from staging and see if the kcm says Breeze 14.10?
<shadeslayer> tomorrow
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
 * shadeslayer creates black hole to gobble keyboard
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> maybe this is a kconfig issue, or well, kconfig porting issue
<apachelogger>     QString distroName = cg.readEntry("Name", os.name);
<apachelogger> let's say the configgroup weirdly cascades and ends up with a config where Name=Breeze
<apachelogger> like say the workspace theme
<apachelogger> that would totally explain it
<d_ed> shadeslayer: man up and submit a link to your own blog; it's allowed on the internet
<shadeslayer> fun
<d_ed> (RE: whenever I was pinged)
<shadeslayer> :(
<d_ed> though I like the idea that I'm famous somewhere
<apachelogger> why does kconfigroup not have a qdebug overload :'<
<shadeslayer> d_ed: http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/2bz8hs/plasma5_now_more_awesome_as_a_kubuntu_iso/
<shadeslayer> upboat
<apachelogger> ohohoh, it's reading kdeglobals
<apachelogger> what a drag
<d_ed> have an upvote
<apachelogger> d_ed: but but but, upboat :(
<shadeslayer> d_ed: apachelogger is dissing on 80's music
<apachelogger> ye better be glad that I am not raging about kconfig's apidox
<santa_> apachelogger: hey I think I made kauth work (with issues) but I'm inclined to think it works
<apachelogger> nice
<santa_> d_ed: ↑ someone told me you were working on the sddm kcm, is that right?
<yofel> oh right
<santa_> so hopefully tomorrow I will brief you about the details
<santa_> still the kcmclock helper segfaults but kauth itself (apparently) is working
<yofel> d_ed: any idea why starting sddm woud show... nothing? It's my eeePC with an intel 945GME. X seems to be there as the screen power saving reacts on mouse movement, but it's kinda invisible
<apachelogger> bugged out theme? :P
<d_ed> santa_: yeah
<yofel> could be... but the iso worked, and that uses sddm right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where do we stick about-distro in the reinvented systemsettings?
<yofel> well, I never tested the ISO on that pc
<d_ed> santa_: where did you hear kauth worked?
<apachelogger> yofel: since the theme is qml if our runtime deps are bogus the theme would not work
<d_ed> someone reliable?
<apachelogger> (and our runtime deps were bogus in every package I looked at last week :P)
<d_ed> yofel: is it all black or all white?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and whoopsie
<yofel> d_ed: it's all... whatever was there before, so black if black, if I had a shell on tty1 I see a frozen image of that
<apachelogger> the lack of a system level category is a bit of a drag
<santa_> d_ed: I didn't hear, I think I made it work doing various things in kubuntu's packaging
<santa_> I might be wrong though
<apachelogger> yofel: that sounds like it can't find the theme tbh, try wiping /etc/sddm.conf
<yofel> apachelogger: there is no sddm.conf
<apachelogger> then it's peculiar
<d_ed> santa_: oh cool.
<apachelogger> yofel: sddm-theme-maui installed?
<yofel> yep, 0.8.99 ppa4
<apachelogger> then I am out of ideas 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ask vdg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: vdg never has time for me
<apachelogger> still waiting for bootsplash stuff :P
<shadeslayer> bribe them
<shadeslayer> with chocolate
<santa_> d_ed: so I will clean up all the stuff I have been doing tomorrow and your feedback will be interesting if you are working on the sddm kcm and needs root
<apachelogger> yofel: /var/log/sddm has nothing useful?
<santa_> because as I said I'm not 100% sure it's working
<d_ed> santa_: I'm planning on spending all tomorrow on the auth stuff.
<yofel> well, not particulary...
<yofel> another thing though: starting sddm from init hangs and then just fails, I only get X if I just run 'sudo sddm'
<d_ed> I'll ping you if I get anything.
<santa_> ok, great
<yofel> apachelogger: the log is pretty much http://paste.ubuntu.com/7888311/
<apachelogger> yofel: ps aux
<apachelogger> which sddm binaries are running
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7888339/
<apachelogger> yeah, that pretty much looks like when the theme doesn't load I think
<apachelogger> i.e. you should have a greeter, but you don't have one :P
<apachelogger> or maybe helper is stuck on pam, but that'd be odd
<yofel> well, I have an invisible one
<apachelogger> yofel: you have an X runnning, but the greeter didn't come up
<yofel> well, true
<apachelogger> IIRC helper spawns X then hands off to greeter
<apachelogger> so since you have no greeter something must be wrong with the theme
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> theme problems make no sense either though because maui only has 
<apachelogger> ./Main.qml:import QtQuick 2.0
<apachelogger> ./Main.qml:import SddmComponents 2.0
<apachelogger> yofel: what happens if you run sudo /usr/bin/sddm-greeter --socket /tmp/sddm-:0-eJDVtx --theme /usr/share/sddm/themes/maui --user sddm
<yofel> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> yofel: plfiorini in #kde-devel is your guy
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: polkit should be in binary new now
<shadeslayer> no jmux hm
<shadeslayer> I wanted to ask him what they did about KDE CVE's and stuff
<_Groo_> where do i find kubuntu-initial-upload and kubuntu-initial-upload? i cant find them in the kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> so python like http://doc.rust-lang.org/std/iter/trait.Iterator.html#tymethod.map
<shadeslayer> well, quite Qt like as well, kinda like Q_FOREACH
<yofel> _Groo_: that's in kubuntu-automation
<tsimpson> sounds more like a std::transform
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: true
<shadeslayer> but anyway, learning rust has been fun so far
<tsimpson> learning a new language is usually fun :) I'm just not a fan of the rust syntax
<shadeslayer> why ? 
<tsimpson> it's just so many overloaded symbols
<tsimpson> like the worse C++ template code you've seen in boost :p
<shadeslayer> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-29
<apachelogger> cool beans
<apachelogger> why do I get the 4.x kinfocenter
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> because wha
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger>  kinfocenter5_5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_i386.deb (194.2 KiB) 
<apachelogger> what is this
<apachelogger> ah, ancient packaging
<apachelogger> there's a bug in sni-qt possibly
<apachelogger> or neon
<apachelogger> or both
<apachelogger> or the combination of both
<apachelogger> ah no
<apachelogger> it's hplip being shit
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> found it muhahah
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7892549/
<apachelogger> please review
<apachelogger> agateau: ^ possibly as well if you find a minute
<agateau> apachelogger: I wonder if it would not be more responsive to remove the time.sleep() and check the actual time to verify the code does not wait more than one minute
<agateau> apachelogger: it would potentially be more responsive (since the app won't notice changes while it is sleeping)
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have an admirable comment to code ratio :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Forwarded: no" why?
<Riddell> apachelogger: polkit accepted, will you update kauth?
<Riddell> 219 http downloads of the ISO
<apachelogger> Riddell: kauth is already on depwait
<apachelogger> Riddell: forward... not sure it should be, though it could be
<apachelogger> agateau: actually I'd probably put the checking logic on a qtimer and app.exec all the same, the error dialog really doesn't need to be before the exec at all
<apachelogger> if the timer runs out you simply sys.exit again
<apachelogger> agateau: but yeah, I wanted to keep it as uninvasive as possible and whether it waits 60 seconds or 80 seconds really makes no difference
<apachelogger> it's an arbitrary value anyway xD
<agateau> apachelogger: true.
<Riddell> agateau: any thoughts on failing gwenview tests? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-gwenview/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/33/consoleText
<Riddell> agateau: why should it not be? how does that fit in with out policy?
 * apachelogger debugs pyqt again \o/
<Riddell> hmm no
<Riddell> apachelogger: why should it not be? how does that fit in with out policy?
<agateau> Riddell: I fixed those upstream
 * agateau fetchs commit ids
<Riddell> agateau: probably just needs the new beta then
<agateau> Riddell: yes, it's fixed in 4.13.95, according to git history
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it's a distribution integration issue caused by us having a patched qt which uses sni-qt to simulate an sni behind the application's back
<apachelogger> that's why it maybe shouldn't be... at the same time sni-qt is the recommended integration bit for plasma5 and the busy wait before exec is a bit bogus anyway, so it could be ;)
<apachelogger> I'll throw it at their bug tracker all the same
<xnox> So kde is blocking the world from migrating
<xnox> which libraries / packages were uploaded causing all kde stuff to be uninstallable, and got entangled with the libav/gnutls/etc transition that was just on the edge of a chance of migrating
<xnox> ?
<Riddell> uh oh
<yofel> damnit
<Riddell> I think kde4libs and some friends have been uploaded
<yofel> xnox: we uploaded a bunch of WIP stuff to work around breakage on PPA  builders
<xnox> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt scroll down to "SUCCESS" and then notice how all kde is broken.
<xnox> Riddell: yofel: well, is all of that going to be fixed today, given we will freeze for alpha-2? Or could that have waited for the transition of doom to happen first?
<yofel> we can work on getting .95 done today, shouldn't be too much left
<yofel> Riddell: how's your nepomuk removal going?
<xnox> Riddell: kde4libs is in release pocket, so can't be it.
<Riddell> yofel: still got some bits to check but I can start uploading it
<Riddell> bangarang guy said he's working on a big rewrite and current version is unsupported so I'll remove it
<yofel> hm, kdpepimlibs is in release too
<yofel> kfilemetadata is in proposed
<yofel> baloo is in release
<yofel> yeah, it's kfilemetadata that breaks everything
<Riddell> I'll press on with removing nepomuk then getting the rest of 4.13.95 uploaded
<xnox> ... it's best not to upload all of new kde releases, cause that takes forever to build. but instead help out with resolving uninstallables and migrating everything.
<xnox> Riddell: is the uninstallabes actually due to missing 4.13.95? doesn't look like it?
<yofel> well, the problem is probably
<yofel> skipped: kfilemetadata (185 <- 69)
<yofel>     got: 61+0: i-61
<yofel> but I don't really get why it does that
<xnox> yofel: ignore that.
<xnox> yofel: find "SUCCESS" and read the first stanza after it.
<yofel> well, that's even more unreadable
<xnox> or rather the first "Trying easy from autohinter: " which tries to migrate everything together.
<xnox> which says "kde is uninstallable on all arches" with this
<xnox>  i386: active-documentviewer, akonadi-kde-resource-googledata, akonadiconsole, akregator, amarok, amarok-dbg, amarok-utils, amor, apper, apper-dbg, apport-kde, apturl-kde, ark, ark-dbg, artikulate, artikulate-dbg, audex, audiocd-kio, autokey-qt, backintime-kde, bangarang, basket, blinken, blogilo, bluedevil, bodega-client, bomber, bovo, braindump, calligra, calligra-dbg, calligraactive, calligraauthor, calligraflow, calligraplan, calligrasheets, cal
<xnox> ligrastage, calligrawords, cantata, cantor, cantor-backend-kalgebra, cantor-backend-maxima, cantor-backend-octave, cantor-backend-python, cantor-backend-python2, cantor-backend-qalculate, cantor-backend-r, cantor-backend-sage, cantor-backend-scilab, cantor-dbg, cervisia, cervisia-dbg, choqok, cirkuit, cirkuit-dbg, colibri, colord-kde, cvsservice, darkroom, debconf-kde-helper, declarative-plasmoids, digikam, digikam-dbg, digikam-doc, dolphin, dragonp
<xnox> layer, dragonplayer-dbg, eqonomize, filelight, gally, gdebi-kde, granatier, gstreamer-qapt, gstreamer0.10-qapt, gwenrename, gwenview, gwenview-dbg, jovie, jovie-dbg, juk, k3b, k3b-dbg, k3b-i18n, k4dirstat, kaccessible, kaccessible-dbg, kaddressbook, kaddressbook-mobile, kaffeine, kaffeine-dbg, kajongg, kalarm, kalgebra, kalzium, kalzium-dbg, kamerka, kamoso, kanagram, kanyremote, kapman, kapptemplate, kapptemplate-dbg, karbon, kate, kate-dbg, kate-s
<xnox> yntax-go, katomic, kbackup, kbattleship, kbibtex, kblackbox, kblocks, kbounce, kbreakout, kbruch, kbruch-dbg, kcachegrind, kcachegrind-dbg, kcalc, kcharselect, kchmviewer, kcollectd, kcolorchooser, kcoloredit, kdbg, kde-baseapps, kde-baseapps-bin, kde-baseapps-dbg, kde-config-fcitx, kde-config-pimactivity, kde-config-telepathy-accounts, kde-config-telepathy-accounts-dbg, kde-full, kde-notification-colibri, kde-plasma-desktop, kde-plasma-netbook, kde
<xnox> -runtime, kde-runtime-dbg, kde-standard, kde-style-oxygen, kde-telepathy, kde-telepathy-auth-handler, kde-telepathy-auth-handler-dbg, kde-telepathy-call-ui, kde-telepathy-call-ui-dbg, kde-telepathy-contact-list, kde-telepathy-contact-li
<xnox> ...
<yofel> lets see if I can get fiddle something together that dose-debcheck can process
 * apachelogger is too stupid to use sudo -.-
<yofel> xnox: ok, I'm clueless. I uploaded kde4libs, kdepimlibs, baloo and kfilemetata on saturday, fixed some things in kdelibs after that, all of those except kfilemetadata migrated and I don't understand how that's breaking all kde packages considering it doesn't even have a transition in it.
<yofel> do you have a suggestion where I should look next?
<santa_> morning
<santa_> apachelogger: I also needed this to get kauth working (with issues) https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/kauth-work/+merge/228625
<santa_> and more stuff which I'm preparing
<yofel> maybe it's marble...
<apachelogger> santa_: all those patches need to go upstream
<apachelogger> ah nevermind
<apachelogger> screen too tiny
<apachelogger> santa_: looks sensible
<santa_> indeed it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't understand DistUpgradeFetcherKDE
<apachelogger> implements DistUpgradeFetcherCore, doesn't init the base though
<apachelogger> or well, not with useful arguments anyway
<apachelogger> ah wait, Oo
<apachelogger> yeah, I don't compute
<apachelogger> ah there it is
<apachelogger> wtf
<yofel> hm, no, cjwatson took care of the marble transition
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> AttributeError: 'DistUpgradeFetcherKDE' object has no attribute 'run_options'
<yofel> ok, so kfilemetadata is blocked by exiv2
<yofel> xnox: can it be that I intruded on the new libav transition?
<rameshthecoder> hi
<Riddell> hola rameshthecoder 
<rameshthecoder> hola Riddell 
<Riddell> rameshthecoder: come to be an elite Kubuntu ninja?
<rameshthecoder> of course :)
<rameshthecoder> I'm a Java developer. So I wanted to find out if I can get involved in Kubuntu development in any way.
<rameshthecoder> also thought I could find some geeky friends here
<xnox> Riddell: please stop uploading things that (a) don't build (b) depwait (c) further entangle transition in the proposed.
<xnox> now is not the time for that.
<cjwatson> Hi.  Any chance of a few hours' freeze on Kubuntu uploads?  I've been desperately trying to get the libav/etc. megatransition landed, and uploads of KDE components keep preventing me
<cjwatson> If I could just have a short respite, and possibly temporarily undo the recent gwenview upload, then I think that would be enough
<yofel> sure, should we just no upload anything and you'll sort it out?
<Riddell> cjwatson: oh sorry I only uploaded gwenview because doko and others were complaining about the failing autopkgtests
<cjwatson> But now it's unbuildable and stuck
<Riddell> kill it if that's the best thing
<cjwatson> And I'd already overridden the autopkgtest failures
<cjwatson> (after discussion with Scott)
<cjwatson> right, let me see if I can copy the old one back
<cjwatson> I can put the new one back later
<cjwatson> (I think, otherwise a reupload is easy)
<cjwatson> ok, that's reverted, I think
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwenview/+publishinghistory
 * cjwatson waits for the next publisher run
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/gQl9M48.png
<apachelogger> release upgrade code almost doesn't suck anymore \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: almost
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re patch : While I get what you're doing and the patch seems fine, I am unsure if there's a better way to do it
<apachelogger> there is
<apachelogger> which would involve not doing a flipping sleep :P
<apachelogger> not my place to decide that 
<shadeslayer> I got 20 upboats on /r/kde
<shadeslayer> I'm rich I tells ya
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/2bz8hs/plasma5_now_more_awesome_as_a_kubuntu_iso/
<cjwatson> ok, libav migrating, thanks for cooperation
<cjwatson> Riddell: if you want to copy gwenview back, "copy-package -s utopic-proposed -e 4:4.13.95-0ubuntu1 -b gwenview" ought to do it (or maybe without -b - I'm not sure if it will work right for something that never built), or else just upload 4:4.13.95-0ubuntu2.  might want to sort out a newer libkipi first though
<Riddell> great news on libav, sorry for the interruption
<cjwatson> phew
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://d2xswqwhtah767.cloudfront.net
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about just pointing qa.kubuntu.co.uk to that
<soee> hmm im thinking about starting something like pl.kubuntu.org, is it possible that you can point such domain in the future on a polish website about kubuntu? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://download.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/
<Riddell> soee: sure, no problema
<shadeslayer> I'll update my blog I guess
<soee> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ down ?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> seems to be running
<apachelogger> :)
<shadeslayer> try now
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<tsimpson> works here, kind of slow to respond though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we have cloudfronting now :p
<soee> works now
<shadeslayer> soee: use http://download.kubuntu.co.uk/
<soee> ok, thanks :)
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Birthday Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | 4.13.95 U http://goo.gl/dMO38I 4.13.3 T http://goo.gl/XrhwRF | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO's http://download.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/kubuntu-plasma5-latest.iso.zsync
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good stuff
<apachelogger> that's one way to go about distribution
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> "Birthday Octopii" < whose birthday is it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it was apachelogger but you can remove that now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh, belated happy birthday! :D
<shadeslayer> when was it
<Riddell> cloudfront "First 10 TB / month $0.120"
<Riddell> so that's 10,000 downloads for 12cents?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think that's for the US region
<Riddell> shadeslayer: same for europe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right so, basically you need to add up costs for all the regious
<shadeslayer> *regions
<apachelogger> if only we had only used torrents
<Riddell> why? this cloudfront thing works very easy and seems cheap
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: didn't we want to ditch data packages on apps?
<debfx> the prices are per GB though ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: cost 0 vs. cost >0
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> what debfx said
<shadeslayer> so atleast 24 USD for 200 downloads
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> right, we can't really sustain that
<Riddell> I'll leave it open for a few days then go to torrent only
<shadeslayer> we don't have to, once we get cdimage up
<shadeslayer> hopefully Colin has some time now
<Riddell> now that libav has transitioned? :)
<shadeslayer> yep :p
<shadeslayer> yofel: what happened with the git sharing email
<apachelogger> what do I do with the data package??????
<shadeslayer> drop eet
<yofel> shadeslayer: wrt debian?
<shadeslayer> didn't we decide that 
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please also tell that to debian btw
<yofel> I sent it and it's waiting for pino to comment, maybe he'll do that before jessie release
<shadeslayer> maybe send a reminder?
<yofel> don't really have the time to follow up on it, can you do that?
 * shadeslayer possibly just got rid of dh_movelibkdeinit
<shadeslayer> yofel: can do
<apachelogger> debian: I'll remove that data package there
<yofel> maybe I overshot things a little, just having a branch in their repos would already be enough
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: while you are at it tell them that we hate data packages :P
<yofel> we don't
<apachelogger> and dbg packages in control
<apachelogger> they are the shitz
<yofel> we don't
<yofel> you do
<apachelogger> you like dbg packges in control?
<yofel> I prefer something that works, and until someone implements dbg package generation in pkg-kde-tools they work really well
<yofel> I mean, if you think a package is too small to varrant a dbg package you can just disable stripping...
<apachelogger> working around shitty tooling all of this is
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> well, RPM seems to have seperate packages for that too
<yofel> a bit annoying that rpm and we have scripts to do it that can't be used everywhere :S
<apachelogger> more annoying is that everyone comes up with their own list of dependencies
<yofel> for -dbg? Don't have a general rule for that?
<yofel> *don't we
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> also rpm dbgs are autogenerated
<apachelogger> they are not mentioned in the packaging
<apachelogger> yofel: what general would we have?
<apachelogger> I was refering to dependencies on everything :P
<apachelogger> and everywhere
<yofel> from what I see rpm have a script that generates them that's not always used, looks pretty similiar to pkg-create-dbgsym to me
<apachelogger> it is
<yofel> and if you mean deps, we have rules for intra-package-deps for -dbg, not outside (although the general rule for that is 'None')
<apachelogger> I am not talking about dbg deps
<Riddell> which rpm distro? rpm is very different for each rpm distro too
<apachelogger> I am talking about all deps
 * yofel usually talks fedora RPM as that (and centos) are the only RPM distros he uses
<yofel> apachelogger: do you mean runtime dep rules outside of what the policy says?
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> also build time deps
<apachelogger> every dep really
<santa_> apachelogger: I left you in notes.kde.org all the information I got about fixing kauth
<apachelogger> I wonder if we shouldn't simply import all commits from git for polkit and kauth
<yofel> just make a snapshot?
<apachelogger> too much hassle
<apachelogger> there'll be a new tar in a couple days anyway
<apachelogger> I find it very suspicious that qapt still doesn't work
<apachelogger> polkit-qt should be what is in git master, but it still refuses to talk to polkit-kde
<apachelogger> kubuntuBot: ping
<apachelogger> kubuntuBot_: ping
<kubuntuBot_> pong
<apachelogger> kubuntuBot_: I fear you lagged out :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> hm...
 * yofel wonders if he could c&p the pkg-create-dbgsym stuff into pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> santa_: are you sure polkit-qt5 works?
<Riddell> wiki.debian.org is driving me nuts "Password not acceptable: Please choose another username, your choice might be spammy" 
 * yofel had to email debian-www to get registered on the wiki
<yofel> I was not considered human ^^
<apachelogger> debian not only doesn't like bug reports, they also don't like humans, I see I see
<apachelogger> WARNING: Cannot construct PulseSupport because there is no Eventloop. May be because of application shutdown.
<apachelogger> oh no non oonononononononon
<apachelogger> oh I knew this was gonna happen
 * yofel just realized that his quassel got localized
<yofel> how did that happen
<apachelogger> uh ksysguard is still excitingly broken
 * apachelogger heads out for something to eat
<yofel> oh well, guess our localization support is broken again
<yofel> "Einstellungen" is not particulary American English
<shadeslayer> how exciting
<bzoltan> Hello kubuntu devs. I would need a friendly licensed maintainer who could review and approve an MR from us against the QtCreator packaging branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator. The patch is rather simple -> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator-ubuntudevice-qmlprojects/+merge/228665 It enables ubuntu devices to be Run targets for QML apps.
<apachelogger> yofel: nono
<apachelogger> yofel: u talking plasma5?
<apachelogger> otherwise probably yesyesyes
<yofel> me talking otherwise
<yofel> export LANGUAGE=en:de:en
<yofel> uhuh...
<apachelogger> yofel: SRU libkubuntu from youtopic and the world will be nices
<apachelogger> and yeah, en:de:en will not ever work because eglibc is shit
<yofel> this is utopic
<apachelogger> yeah, eglibc is shit
<apachelogger> come to think of it I probably could spend the rest of my life listing known bugs in software that have been there for >=1year
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> afk
<yofel> and I still have pulse running twice
<yofel> oh joy
<shadeslayer> fixed in pulse git I think
<yofel> well that's something
<Riddell> yofel: are you taking care of 4.13.3 ?
<yofel> Riddell: yes, in the evening
<yofel> do you have a new status page? Otherwise I'll set up my own
<shadeslayer> I can do 4.13.3 if you want
<yofel> nah, I'll do it
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> rather look at .95
 * shadeslayer wanted to check the ISO for more defects
<yofel> omg, 42 apache processes on qa
<shadeslayer> what
<yofel> $ ps aux | grep apache | wc
<yofel>      43     558    3941
<yofel> one of that's grep
<Riddell> and 100% CPU
<Riddell> how can it be using that much CPU?
<yofel> I wonder why it's using so much SYS
<yofel> unless the memory management is going crazy
<yofel> but this is openvz from what I see, so...
<Riddell> yofel: status page is there but a bit broken as you will have discovered
<yofel> yeah
 * shadeslayer ponders about rebooting server
<yofel> I think the script opens a new connection to launchpad for every file it reads over the API, and one of those connections runs ENOBUF
<yofel> rebooting might help, but we should restrict the apache capacity before that or we'll just end up the same
<yofel> I might look at that when things calm down a bit, right now even ssh is laggy
<bzoltan> Riddell: do you know who to ping with that ^^^^^^^^^ ? Mirv is the one who usually handles the packaging branches but he is not available for a week.
<Riddell> bzoltan: ping with what?
<Riddell> ** rohan live on ubuntuonair.com now!
<Riddell> or shortly
<bzoltan> Riddell: I would need a friendly licensed maintainer who could review and approve an MR from us against the QtCreator packaging branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator. The patch is rather simple -> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator-ubuntudevice-qmlprojects/+merge/228665 It enables ubuntu devices to be Run targets for QML apps.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ok
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  thanks
<Quintasan> this shadeslayer
<Quintasan> :D
<tsimpson> probably best to avoid pinging him ;)
<Quintasan> yeah
<Riddell> bzoltan: well I've no idea what that patch does, I can blindly merge it if you feel the need
<Riddell> KDE is a community not the software rohan!
<bzoltan> Riddell:  that patch just enables the Ubuntu devices as a target for QML projects. Because otherwise it is disabled by default.
<bzoltan> Riddell: It would be great if you could merge it to the packaging branch. I will take care of the landing process from there. Thank you.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> bzoltan1: you want me to update debian/patches/series and add a changelog too?
<shadeslayer> phew
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay! you're famous!
<shadeslayer> I am
<shadeslayer> \o/
<mhall119> thanks again shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> you're welcome :)
<Riddell> mhall119: when will it be on the youtube channel? I should do a kubuntu wire post
<mhall119> Riddell: it takes a few minutes for Youtube to process it, but it should be available at the same URL as the live video
<mhall119> Riddell: so http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pua8vWAMdfk
<bzoltan1> Riddel: ohh, we will do that
<Riddell> bzoltan1: but then don't you need another merge?
<bzoltan1> Riddell:  just one 
<bzoltan1> Riddell:  the MR is not good to be merged
<Riddell> bzoltan1: too late, I merged it, what should I have done?
<bzoltan1> Riddell: No problem. Could you merge it again? We have added the changelog and the updates series 
<Riddell> bzoltan1: merged!
<bzoltan1> Riddell: thank you a lot
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u no stop me from going afk
<mhall119> Riddell: looks like the video is available for playback now
 * Riddell publishes http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=171
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because you should have said "no you can't go afk because I'll become internetfamous today" and then I would not have gone for a bike ride and wouldn't feel like meh now
<Riddell> apachelogger: watch it on the youtube video ↑
<apachelogger> no, I am feeling meh now :P
<Riddell> yofel: any thoughts on why my kde4libs upload failed? funky symbols foo but I don't think it's related to removing nepomuk which is what the upload was for
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180993275/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.13.95-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> !find Qt5DeclarativeConfig utopic
<ubottu> File Qt5DeclarativeConfig found in qtquick1-5-dev
<apachelogger> it's obvious that this file would not be in qtdeclarative5-dev isn't it :S
<Riddell> jmux: flights booked to munich :)
<shadeslayer> jmux: how do you guys handle CVE's?
<jmux> Riddell: Great - should still be at a reasonable price
<jmux> shadeslayer: Nothing directly - but we look at the USN. But that's propbaly not the answer you were looking for...
<shadeslayer> jmux: not really :p
<jmux> shadeslayer: so what's your question? Deployment wise?
<jmux> We do unattended updates for things, we think it's really critical.
<shadeslayer> jmux: yep, deployment wise
<shadeslayer> do you guys just take the ubuntu package, or patch things manually
<jmux> All the rest is updated, when the admin select the system for new software or to get other updates as well.
<jmux> We don't have the capacity do start patching ourself. We just did that for a few really critical bugs, where we didn't get any Ubuntu updates (for Lucid HWE).
<jmux> And we keep our own browser packaging up to date
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<jmux> We have Firefox and Thunderbird 24 ESR packages for Lucid
<jmux> They are based on the Ubuntu packaging and even adapted to build our Firefox 3.6 packages, which we still need (configured without Internet access).
 * Riddell wonders if new gcc is to blame for kde4libs fail
<jmux> Riddell: new gcc is 4.9? I don't think the red zones bug applies to userspace
<jmux> Or just a general other bug?
<Riddell> gcc 4:4.9.1  but it's just an issue with changed symbols not something too unusual
<d_ed> santa_: did you get anywhere with kauth?
<apachelogger> apparently he got it work
 * apachelogger has a very peculiar bug in polkit however
<d_ed> my KAuth thinks the backend doesn't support authorising...
<apachelogger> huh
<d_ed> fails on:     if (BackendsManager::authBackend()->capabilities() & KAuth::AuthBackend::AuthorizeFromClientCapability) {
<apachelogger> well, my polkit-qt is suddenly case sensitive to action names although the code for that has not changed anywhere xD
<apachelogger> d_ed: polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 is running, right?
<d_ed> yeah
<apachelogger> much peculiar
<d_ed> with mbriza's patches
<apachelogger> which ones are those?
<d_ed> oh, I'm being silly. it's meant to fail that
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> I am just as silly xD
<apachelogger> the previously pokit macro apparently forced everything into lower case
<apachelogger> w-t-f
<yofel> Riddell: any progress with kdelibs or still clueless?
<Riddell> yofel: just finishing a local compile here with full-upgrade done
 * yofel wonders why those were actually missing on armel
<Riddell> yofel: vishesh says baloo in 4.13.2 is buggy so could we please hurry up with 4.13.3, I said you're on the case
<yofel> oh sure
<yofel> I'll go do that then
<Riddell> thanks :)
<Riddell> ah hah, same symbols missing, so it is a new compiler version doing it
<Riddell> they're all symbols for methods with other symbols so I guess the compiler knows better than I that they're not important
<yofel> it's all destructors, so should really be gcc related
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> restarting qa.kubuntu.co.uk doesn't really make a difference
<shadeslayer> apache is back up to 32 processes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: maybe just remove the files for now and replace with a big pointer to download.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> I don't think it gets updated unless I tell it to
<shadeslayer> nah
<debfx> might be worth switchting to nginx
<yofel> sure, if someone has experience with that
<apachelogger> d_ed: do you think it is reasonable that kauth_install_actions changes action ids from the policy file it is installing? (i.e. it downcases everything)
<apachelogger> personally I find that profoundly shitty, particularly given the macro name
<Riddell> d_ed has wandered off
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> there, I think I broke qapt now xD
<apachelogger> new version going up to staging
<shadeslayer> from #launchpad
<shadeslayer> <cjwatson> right, so we (i.e. mostly not me) finally deployed the new replacement for the virtualised builder infrastructure that's been in development for a year or two
<shadeslayer> <cjwatson> openstack-based, trusty base system, possibly more disk/ram per guest into the bargain
<shadeslayer> hurray ^^ , my firefox builds in 2 hours now
<yofel> oh?
<shadeslayer> instead of 8
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> that's for PPAs?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> shiny
<soee> 421 MB updates, what is it :>
 * yofel lowered apache2 MaxClients to 20
<shadeslayer> libav stuff I guess
<Riddell> some stuck libraries got unstick
<yofel> lets see how that goes for a while
<shadeslayer> yofel: I still get [19:31:53.736] Couldn't connect socket 18 to 31.204.188.190, port 51413 (errno 105 - No buffer space available) (net.c:284)
<yofel> yeah, but at least the server is actually responsive now. Before I had timeouts from http and ssh
<shadeslayer> yep
 * Riddell uploads new kde4libs and calls it a day
<yofel> In the meantime there are working status pages on http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/
<yofel> for the sc at least
<santa_> apachelogger, d_ed: hi, just went back to the keyboard
<yofel> WOW
<yofel> launchpad now accepts and dispatches PPA uploads in less then a minute O.O
<santa_> apachelogger, d_ed: well, right now the kcm fonts allways hangs when I try to install/uninstall something. but when it worked it asked me the root password and apparently indeed installed the font in question
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, it doesn't feel right
<yofel> totally :S
<apachelogger> pact with the devil I suspect
<yofel> kalgebra i386: took 2 minutes, 48.9 seconds)
<yofel> totally devilish
<santa_> d_ed: I left a in kubuntu's notes.kde.org the results of my ivestigation so far, for your convenience in cases you can't acess notes.k.o right now http://paste.kde.org/pzafosgim/odmlek/raw
<santa_> d_ed: to sum up, and stripping out the packaging stuff: you need kauth from master, build against libpolkit based on qt5 (see the cmake output), also in runtime polkit-kde with the patch here 
<santa_> Fixing kauth:
<santa_>     kauth doesn't work in it's current state, right now it's possible to make it work but there are issues with kcmfontinst and kcmclock (see below)
<santa_>     The following needs to be done:
<santa_>         - 1. Build kauth including the patches from this mege request: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/kauth-work/+merge/228625
<santa_>         - 2. Rebuild plasma-desktop against the hacked libkauth (see 1.) and include the actions files for kcmfonts and kcmclock, also I think a couple of files were misplaced in -dev, see:
<santa_>             http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-desktop-work/revision/27
<santa_>             http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-desktop-work/revision/29
<santa_>             (they are not part of merge request yet because I'm waiting for another proposal to be merged)
<santa_>         - 3. Build polkit-kde based on qt5 using this port awaiting in the reviewboard:
<santa_>             https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/118263/
<santa_>             I made a quick very experimental package (TODO: ¿make it coinstallable with qt4 based polkit?): 
<santa_>             https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-kf5-experiments/+files/polkit-kde-1_0.99.1-1ubuntu3%7Eubuntu14.10%7Eppa0%2Bsanta2.dsc
<santa_>         
<santa_>     Once you have done all explained above, probably kauth will be working, but:
<santa_>         - kcmfontinst is able to install a font but the dialog showing the progress bar freezes and you have to kill systemsettins with xkill; after that the font in question will be (apparently) installed
<santa_>         - kcmclock's helper segfaults, backtrace: http://paste.kde.org/pjdpmaq41
<santa_>         - kcmclock's claims you are not allowed to save the settings, screenshot: http://imgur.com/IN813L0
<santa_> ugh, sorry
<santa_> I meant "with the patch here: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/118263/"
<apachelogger> now I definitely can't loose it
<apachelogger> we don't need an agent port to make it work really
<santa_> so does it work for you with the qt4 agent?
<santa_> <d_ed> fails on:     if (BackendsManager::authBackend()->capabilities() & KAuth::AuthBackend::AuthorizeFromClientCapability) {
<santa_> ↑ wrt this, are you sure you built kauth correctly against polkit qt5?
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: kauth has new libexec binary and a plugin, how do you want that packaged?
<shadeslayer> shove them in -bin ?
<apachelogger> libkf5auth-bin or kauth-bin :P
<santa_> yes
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> :D
<santa_> I didn't placed in a separate package becasuse I wanted to defer that discussion but yes
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<yofel> apachelogger: former looking at the pattern I see most
<apachelogger> santa_: do you know what policy-gen is good for
<apachelogger> that sounds an awful lot like a dev bin actually
<santa_> maybe it's needed only in build time
<apachelogger> beh, even so, let's stuff it in bin
<apachelogger> otherwise theres -bin and -dev-bin and both contain one file ..
<santa_> ...because that program is responsible of creating the policy files for kauth
<santa_> and even better: placing the dependency against -bin or -whatever in the symbols files would be a good thing
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that's $wrong
<apachelogger> baloo had/has that
<santa_> this way kauth would never be broken because of missing plugins
<apachelogger> makes you wanna recompile everything when suddenly it turns out that your packaging was crap and you really didn't need that package and/or need to split it
<soee> any idea why vlc-phonon-backend is not visible on the list ?
<shadeslayer> soee: what list
<soee> shadeslayer: in system settings -> Multimedia
<santa_> apachelogger:  well, the split in -bin is needed, but has the disadvantage of possibly breaking kauth if plugins are not there, thus, adding the dependency in the symbols file gives you the best of both worlds 
<shadeslayer> soee: Plasma 5?
<soee> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> soee: install phonon4qt5-backend-vlc ?
<apachelogger> santa_: no, a dependency from the lib to the bin gives you the best :P
<apachelogger> a dependency in the symbols file gives you a reason not to append soversions to packages because you get to recompile all linkees when something should change
<santa_> apachelogger: a dependency on the -bin gives you circular build dependencies usually
<soee> shadeslayer: thank you, got it now
<apachelogger> uff
<apachelogger> there is already a plugin in the lib :O
 * apachelogger scratches head
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> packaging in a plugin based world is hard
<apachelogger> usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kauth/helper/kauth_helper_plugin.so
<shadeslayer> plugin without lib is useless
<apachelogger> packaging is hard
<apachelogger> let's go shopping
<shadeslayer> lib without plugin is useless
<shadeslayer> much conflicting
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I want a quadrocopter
<shadeslayer> and some new shorts
<santa_> about second apachelogger's point I have to admit you have a point
<santa_> but I think it's the lesser of all possible evils here
<apachelogger> no
<yofel> we've been there with baloo, and it was bad. So lets not put stuff in symbol files unless there's really no other way
<apachelogger> a symbols dep
<apachelogger> makes dh_symbolsgen on all users of the library introduce the bin package as a dependency
<apachelogger> which is wrong
<apachelogger> they have no dependency on it, the lib has
<apachelogger> which is why I always argue that splitting plugins and bins out of lib packages is nonesense
<apachelogger> as shadeslayer pointed out one is useless without the other
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> bugs.debian.org is down
<santa_> well, you avoid having conflicting library packages on soname changes which is a very bad thing because it tends to confuse package managers, also
<yofel> they'll conflict anyway as the lib needs to have a = binary:Version dep on the plugins really
<santa_> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html#s-sharedlibs-support-files
<apachelogger> nono
<shadeslayer> what yofel said
<apachelogger> you have that conflict anyway
<santa_> 1st paragraph
<apachelogger> there is no way to generally say that libfoo1-plugins will work with libfoo2.so
<shadeslayer> thing is
<santa_> and it's a _must_
<apachelogger> so if you package it like that then you may make things easier for the package manager
<apachelogger> you also make it easier for yourself to actually break the lib
<apachelogger> santa_: not a must it isn't :P
<shadeslayer> you either follow policy to the letter, or you read it long enough to realize that it was written in the 90's
<yofel> lets just follow it and throw penguins at debian
<apachelogger> u just bashing on 90's because ur an 80's fanboy :P
<shadeslayer> I am
<santa_> about this
<santa_> <yofel> they'll conflict anyway as the lib needs to have a = binary:Version dep on the plugins really
<santa_> I will say again you will get circular dependencies
<apachelogger> of course you will
<apachelogger> because there is one
<yofel> sure
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> semantically there is one
<santa_> so the lib depending on the -bin is not an option
<apachelogger> a plugin by its very definition has a two-way abi-link with it's library
<apachelogger> as it will need the library to do whatever it is doing and it is implementing a well defined interface for the library to load the plugin
<apachelogger> so whatever you do in the packaging ultimately does not matter, on a library level you cannot split the two
<shadeslayer> I'm heading home
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> kauth-policy-gen definitely is a dev thing
<apachelogger> !find kauth-policy-gen utopic
<ubottu> File kauth-policy-gen found in kdelibs5-dbg, kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger> mh, dev seems appropriate enough I guess
<santa_> ok, fair enough. what about the plugins?
<debfx> yofel: re nginx: I can help with that if you want
<debfx> is anyone working on CVE-2014-5033 (kde4libs)?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-5033)
<yofel> not according the security board
<soee> page wilt build status broken :)
<yofel> soee: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/ has working ones
<soee> indeed, thank yofel
<debfx> what's the security board?
<yofel> debfx: wrt. nginx, if you want to set it up go ahead, currently qa is pretty much DOS'd
<yofel> debfx: https://trello.com/b/hmAnhv77/kubuntu-security
<yofel> scott set that up a few days ago
<debfx> not allowed to see that
<yofel> debfx: do you have a tello account?
<debfx> yofel: https://trello.com/felixgeyer
<yofel> debfx: welcome to kubuntu on trello :)
<debfx> thanks ^^
<debfx> same problem with the server ;)
<yofel> give me a minute for that
<yofel> debfx: ssh debfx@qa.kubuntu.co.uk, I added the ssh key that was on launchpad
<debfx> yofel: works, thanks
<yofel> there's a bunch of things in apache2 sites-enabled, so please try to keep downtime to a minimum
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, santa_: revu plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/7897395/
<santa_> importing all the upstream commits -> ok, in fact I was about to add more to my merge request
<santa_> kauth-policy-gen in -dev -> ok
<santa_> symbols files with plugin symbols -> ugh
<debfx> yofel: ok. now I only need a password so I can use sudo :)
<yofel> debfx: you should have a file in your home folder with it in it
<yofel> unless I messed up
<apachelogger> santa_: I know, but the other plugin was in already, so no harm done muahahhaha
<santa_> yes, but iirc this made this randomly ftbfs, let me check please...
<debfx> ah yes, works fine
 * apachelogger goes wow at the plasma-desktop changes
<yofel> oh well, the new build farm also seems to fix our PPA nepomuk failure
<santa_> apachelogger: wrt plasma-desktop I have a merge request, if it needs to be re-done against latest brz I will
<apachelogger> santa_: do you have your plasma-desktop changes merge proposed?
<yofel> so it was a qemu issue I guess
<apachelogger> ah uh
<apachelogger> I even found a grand unified diff
 * apachelogger is quite the launchpad elite
<santa_> apachelogger: yep, but also I was waiting for other changes to be reviewed: i.e. a kde-workspace-bin dummy package
<apachelogger> santa_: kde-workspace-bin that seems unnecessary
<santa_> it's not
<santa_> but it's unrelated to the kauth issue
<apachelogger> khelpcenter5
<apachelogger> urgh
<apachelogger> khelpcenter needs fixing
<apachelogger> santa_: what's it solving?
<apachelogger> 79	+ oxygen-sounds,
<apachelogger> 80	plasma-nm,
<apachelogger> 81	powerdevil,
<apachelogger> 82	- oxygen-sounds,
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ that's why I hate wrap and kittens
<santa_> apachelogger: making the upgrades for debian's people with kde-standard or kde-full smooth
<santa_> i.e. apt-get or aptitude not wanting to remove your kde
<apachelogger> santa_: that's achieved by +Breaks: kde-workspace-bin (< 4:5.0.0),
<santa_> not really iirc. I tested with ubuntu server with kde-full (which also pulls kde-standard), then I tried to dist-upgrade to plasma 5
<apachelogger> needs more changelog if that is the case
<apachelogger> like, a lot more changelog
<santa_> so ... what do you propose as a changelog entry for that change?
<apachelogger> explaining why it is necessary
<debfx> oh, the server is an openvz container :/
<apachelogger> because right now it's entirely arbitrary and if is needed then we need it for ever kde-workspace package
<apachelogger> so either it's a non-issue or it's a larger-scope issue
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> santa_: there is no khelpcenter5
<apachelogger> (there is however a khelpcenter5-dbg ... :S)
<santa_> apachelogger: there's a merge proposal for khelpcenter. about dummy packages it's a bit arbitrary, yes - they are there just to un-confuse package managers but it's not needed for every package in kde-workspace
<apachelogger> that needs proper investigation and explanation in the changelog
<apachelogger> if there is need for transitionals they would have to be kept around until 2016 (at the very least), so it best be avoided if possible
<santa_> I did the investigation, I tested the dist-upgrades, without the set of changes I made you would get kde-standard or kde-full removed
<apachelogger> santa_: I believe you, but we should know why :P
<apachelogger> because depending on the why a less invasive solution might be much more appropriate
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, I find the dbg recommends vastly pointless
<yofel> why?
<apachelogger> they are incredibly incomplete when one considers that they are for the most part qt-dbg and I genearlly dislike the notion that there is a recommends relationship
<yofel> well, that's pretty useless indeed
<apachelogger> I can get a perfectly fine backtrace on libqfoo code without having qtbase-dbg around
<apachelogger> so IMO that's suggests really
<yofel> I think we mostly use recommends for multiple binary package depends for a dbg package
<santa_> apachelogger: give me some minutes to re-clone the virtualbox machine so I can paste the aptitude dist-upgrade outputs if that's needed
<apachelogger> yofel: that'd make more sense
<apachelogger> santa_: sure, take your time
<apachelogger> I am doing khelpcenter right now anyway
<santa_> but probably the explanation would end up being "because the package manager gets confused"
<santa_> oh, regarding khelpcenter
<yofel> aptitude should tell you pretty accurately why something gets removed
<apachelogger> santa_: having the respective problem resolver tell you why it fails to resolve usually helps with that ^^
<santa_> it's not that simple irrc
<santa_> apachelogger: about khelpcenter, the old khelpcenter4 conflicts against khelpcenter (because of kde 3 times) thus that confuses the package manager
<apachelogger> khelpcenter4 packaging is crap then
<apachelogger> should have a versioned relationship
 * apachelogger hugs https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition
<yofel> it should, right
<soee> someone can confirm (plasma5) that in desktop settings on wallpapers thumbs list there are 3 unknown intems ?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> soee: do you get a tooltip when hovering ofer them
<soee> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> yofel: do we still have a point update for trusty pending
<yofel> yes, .3
<apachelogger> if we fix that in a SRU we are good for LTS upgrade in the future
<yofel> the versioned khelpcenter?
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> ok, I'll add that
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> soee: most suspicious
<apachelogger> soee: check your .cache/upstart/startkde.log
<apachelogger> search for wallpaper
<apachelogger> maybe it tells you what went wrong
<soee> apachelogger: thers no upstart dir under .cache
<apachelogger> .xsession-erros maybe
<apachelogger> I love how that file keeps changing xD
<santa_> soee: so you can't see the wallpaper previews?
<soee> santa_: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/29/wallpapers1.png
<yofel> apachelogger: khelpcenter << 4:4.0 is fine? Or should I make that 4:5.0.0~ ?
<apachelogger> yofel: << 4:4.0
<yofel> ok
<yofel> are you updating bzr or should I?
<santa_> make sure that change goes to debian then
<yofel> true, I'll tell maxy
<apachelogger> yofel: done rev 449
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=449&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 449
<yofel> thanks
<apachelogger> ubottu: u so outdated mate :P
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> don't underestimate yourself ubottu
<soee> apachelogger: also nothing in .xsessions-errors
<apachelogger>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: libkf5khtml-dev (>= 5.0.0) which is a virtual package.
<apachelogger> bummer
<apachelogger> soee: you'll have to strace plasmashell I guess
<apachelogger> soee: fwiw, those could be broken files or non-image files (though I guess latter wouldn't or rather shouldn't be listed)
<soee> hmm
 * apachelogger cries about the amount of work needed to get qapt to work :'<
<soee> apachelogger: probably unsupported format, i just tested with .xcf file and have same behaviour
<apachelogger> soee: there's a bug to be reported tough
<apachelogger> for plain file wallpapers it should show the file path in the tooltip
<apachelogger> soee: bugs.kde.org -> product plasmashell
<apachelogger> not sure about component if you find something to do with wallpapers pick that, otherwise general
<soee> apachelogger: thers is Image wallpaper component
<apachelogger> soee: that's the one
<soee> pltform Ubuntu packages ?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> unless you use neon
<apachelogger> then compiled from source
<soee> nope im on ppa
<apachelogger> soee: ubuntu packages then
<debfx> yofel: website should be more responsive now. the server hit the tcp send buffer limit of the container so I've set a lower SendBufferSize in apache.
 * yofel *HUGS* debfx
<yofel> works, great, thanks a lot! :D
<apachelogger> debfx++
<soee> done, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337887
<ubottu> KDE bug 337887 in Image Wallpaper "File with unsupported format shows default thumbnail and can't set wallpaper" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> if someone can reproduce, please post a comment :)
<yofel> hm, how do I tell 'dch -i -m "foo"' to use my name for the entry and not the previous uploader o.O?
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/CJxC9Hz.jpg
 * apachelogger whistles innocently
<apachelogger> khelpcenter improvement arriving in staging soonishy
<yofel> ok, by not using -m, sometimes I should really *read* the manpage
<apachelogger> yofel: tell me about it
<shadeslayer> yofel: hah
<shadeslayer> I actually discovered -m recently :p
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: a counter would be incredibly misleading unless you want it for kubuntu next exclusively
<yofel> hm, we could make some download statistics for the PPA
<yofel> It's been ages since I've played with that api
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> yofel: that's a good thing
<apachelogger> I get to work with it every month
<apachelogger> much fun
<shadeslayer> you do? 0.o
<yofel> the statistics API or lplib?
 * apachelogger squints
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot_: nick kubuntuBot
<apachelogger> READ ALERT RED ALERT
<yofel> the stats api is a bit weird indeed
<apachelogger> so... kinfocenter conflicts kde-runtime-data over /etc/xdg-menuyaydyayda/kde-information.menu
<apachelogger> BUT
<yofel> last time I used it I wanted to import the data into another DB to use it
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: have you read the description?
<apachelogger> everything ever needs kde-runtime-data
<apachelogger> so we now have a compat conflict
 * apachelogger falls over dead
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: no, the bot didn't tell me the description :P
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: please read it.
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: the data is still entirely misleading
<ovidiu-florin> how so?
<apachelogger> official isos are mirrored
<yofel> not sure if we have public cdimage.ubuntu.com statistics
<apachelogger> we have no data from mirrors
<yofel> that too
<apachelogger> so you'd have cdimage.ubuntu.com and that'd be it
<apachelogger> which is tiny fraction of the possible download sources a user can use
<ovidiu-florin> we could request download statistics from mirrors
<shadeslayer> hm
<keithzg> Unless it was automated, that'd be a bit like herding cats I imagine.
<apachelogger> they might not cooperate, the data might be scewed, and there's like 300 mirrors you get to write a mail to :P
<ovidiu-florin> automated of course
<apachelogger> (that is 300 official ones anyway ;))
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: how would you automate that though
<apachelogger> also.. torrents
<apachelogger> and what about people who don't download an ISO at all but do a live upgrade from their system
<yofel> also.. zsync
<apachelogger> it's all very tricky
<apachelogger> very very tricky
<shadeslayer> anyone else notice http://imgur.com/ozxAJUe in kamoso
<apachelogger> actually this came up in the kubuntuforums the other day
<shadeslayer> it's like ... so many missing icons
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: been like that for years I think
<yofel> hm, I have that icon
<ovidiu-florin> make a JS function available on a file on our server, that can be called from each link. This would only work if the mirror has some kind of webpage, and not dirrectly a file list. (this would be the preffered way)
<shadeslayer> jebus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: alex doesn't know how to check if an icon comes from another application and then import it :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> all the missing icons are frm other apps
<yofel> both icons actually
<apachelogger> in fact I think one or two actually were removed by the app that contained them so there is no way to get the icon now :P
<yofel> yeah, that's probably it
<yofel> apachelogger: I have all icons here
<yofel> no idea where they come from though
<apachelogger> yofel: check kipi maybe
<apachelogger> or maybe I am just not remembering things correctly ^^
<yofel> kipi has too many icons :P
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I see only 3 mirrors: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do some more research on this
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<yofel> hm, looks like kamoso.png to me, which is from kamoso
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: similar problem with general census https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65895-Kubuntu-Ranked-34-On-DistroWatch-Why-Is-Not-Popular&p=354905&viewfull=1#post354905
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I do not necessarily have a problem with using the data internally although I am reasonable certain the data will not be meaningful enough
<apachelogger> but it certainly shouldn't go public
<yofel> shadeslayer: broken icon cache? maybe?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> in particular since we cannot assure the correctness nor representativeness of the data
<shadeslayer> this happens all the times
<shadeslayer> all of the times
<yofel> weird
<shadeslayer> quite
<shadeslayer> what do you see
<yofel> I see kamoso.png, in both places
<yofel> well, it *looks* like kamoso.png
<apachelogger> did anyone see my red alert?
<apachelogger> because I am freaking out here
<yofel> Riddell is the upstream release manager for conflicting files...
<apachelogger> Riddell: unconflict your files, see backlog
<yofel> anyone with trusty around that wants to test .3? Otherwise I'll just copy it over
<yofel> WFM
 * apachelogger wonders how to test staging migration when kinfocenter is busted
<apachelogger> :'<
<yofel> if you ask britney it'll simply hit you in the face :D
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger uninstalls kinfocenter
<apachelogger> this is all taking much longer than I had planed -.-
 * yofel uploads rebuilds for .95 in ninjas for the new gcc
<debfx> hm the server still sometimes hits the limit. hosting the isos, running transmission-daemon etc is probably just too much.
<debfx> I could redirect some of the iso downloads to my own server (which is mostly idling anyway) and download.kubuntu.co.uk
<shadeslayer> debfx: can you somehow redirect all downloads to download.kubuntu.co.uk?
<shadeslayer> from qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<shadeslayer> that would be perfect
<debfx> not the way the couldfront stuff is set up right now.
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<debfx> as soon as I redirect to download.kubuntu.co.uk, it mirrors that behavior so you end up with an infinite loop.
<apachelogger> I think I am out of uploads for today
<santa_> yofel, apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pbhyzqo7d
<santa_> that's the dist-upgrade without my changes
<santa_> yofel, apachelogger: as I said the reason for the dummy packages is to avoid package managers confusion
<santa_> since you ditched my khelpcenter I will retry tomorrow the dist-upgrade and re-work my changes
<santa_> and if you really think the changelog entries could be better, suggestions are welcomed
<santa_> although I think my changes were good enough to get them included today
<apachelogger> santa_: what does apt-get's problem resolver have to say about this
<apachelogger> also I think this is more about kde-full not being updated than anything else
<santa_> apt-get doesn't say anything, just tries to remove stuff, let me pastebin...
<santa_> apachelogger: I had a merge proposal for meta-kde too
<santa_> .. which would make meta-kde work reasonably well for kde sc 4 and plasma 5
<apachelogger> santa_: you need to enable the problem resolver output
<santa_> apachelogger: if it's not abusing this channel for user support, how I do that?
<santa_> trying to find out....
<yofel> santa_: apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true
<santa_> ah, about to try to do the same editing the conf file
<apachelogger> this kauth crap is so weird it makes no sense
<santa_> yofel: thanks
<santa_> http://paste.kde.org/phc4ypihn
<santa_> apachelogger: what exactly about kauth? as you could see I really had a hard time getting it (almost) working too
<apachelogger> if it was almost working it would still be almost often crashing :S
<apachelogger> there's weird mem corruption going on
<apachelogger> also this static cast here doesn't help        result.append(ActionDescription(static_cast<PolkitActionDescription *>(i)));
<apachelogger> santa_: it appears to me a version Breaks and Replaces kde-workspace-bin should fix the dep resolution btw
<apachelogger> that is unless anything else other than plasma-desktop 4. -> 5. is preventing the removal
<apachelogger> what the
<santa_> apachelogger: fine if you have more suggestions drop me a message here and I will evaluate them in tomorrow's re-working of the "upgrade from kde sc 4" changes
<apachelogger> this is lovely
<apachelogger> QString construction from nullptr
<apachelogger> santa_: that a breaks repalces should adequatly take care of it, from what I remember conflicts is somewhat more restrictive which ultimtely makes dep resolution sometimes impossible or undesirable wwhen conflicts are involved
<apachelogger> IIRC conflicts prevents the packages from being unpacked at the same time at all which makes unpack order a bit of a hassle
<apachelogger> what the
<apachelogger> it's like phonon, except with better code style
<apachelogger> kcmodule holds a kauthaction on the stack, which by default is a bogus one and is replaced with a real one, but by then the polkitqt side has detected an error and apparently doesn't clear the flag ever so it keeps moaning about how there's errors....
<apachelogger> and on the root side of things the helper randomly segfaults for unknown reasons but possibly todo with stack corruption
 * apachelogger shakes head
<apachelogger> how did this ever work
<apachelogger> it's madness
<apachelogger> oh I am stupid
 * apachelogger should go to bed -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-30
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, santa_: FTR https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119540/ https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119541/ 
<apachelogger> at least with pokit-qt, kauth, kconfiwidgets and plasma-desktop from git master those RRs should make everything behave as expected
<santa_> oh, great
<santa_> apachelogger: so I will try to test this tomorrow too, what do you want to handle first? du with kde-full or kauth fixing?
<apachelogger> there's also https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119542/ but it doesn't really fix anything
<apachelogger> santa_: kde-full, auth needs upstream maintainer review first anyway
<santa_> allright, will ping you tomorrow
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> apachelogger: what files conflict?
<Riddell> qa is at sane cpu and memory but I think bandwidth is limiting factor now
<Riddell> "Rejected: Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~kubuntu-ninjas':" annoyingly something has changed so you can't dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas you have to dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
<debfx> the openvz host imposes limits on the overall tcp buffer size which sort of limits the bandwidth
<debfx> in an evil way
<Riddell> openvz.. i lose track of all these virtualisation technologies so many of them
<Riddell> probably they think the same about debian derivative distros
<Riddell> yofel: you uploaded all of 4.13.95 for a rebuild?
 * Riddell rebuilds alpha 2 candidates
<yofel> Riddell: I rebuilt them so we get the symbol changes for gcc 4.9
<yofel> come to think of it I should've just made -s 10 rebuilds from bzr, this was ways just less scripting...
<Riddell> now why is kmag red? http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.13.95_utopic.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: /etc/xdg/menus/kde-information.menu
<apachelogger> is installed by kde-runtime
<apachelogger> and kinfocenter
<apachelogger> kinfocenter(5) mind you
<yofel> Riddell: good question...
<apachelogger> so installing kinfocenter(5) will remove kde-runtime(4) which will remove everything(4)
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7903527/ dep resolution with the correct breaks/replaces in place
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah right, hmm
<Riddell> probably needs changed in kinfocenter kf5
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> hm, there is an error condition in the cmake parsing code that should never happen, maybe that happened for kmag..
<Riddell> apachelogger: on my todo
<Riddell> http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.13.95_utopic.html "Error multiple versions of the same package klickety " huh?
<Riddell> only 1 version in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=klick&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> hmm, http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk now running at reasonable speed, did everyone stop torrenting?
<yofel> no, debfx lowered the buffer size for apache, so it now doesn't use all of it all the time
<Riddell> clever debfx 
<yofel> that error might happen if I package is processed and the new version is published shortly after that I think, then it's in the parsing list twice and the script errors out
<yofel> should fix itself in the next run
 * Riddell deletes klickety out of spite
<yofel> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.95_utopic.html works again in the meanwhile
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> good morning
<Riddell> ooh new images for alpha 2 candidate testing
<Riddell> !testers | alpha 2 candidates ↑
<ubottu> alpha 2 candidates ↑: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<soee> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: 4.13.97 is today?
<yofel> sgclark: sorry if I stomped on your work with my .95 rebuilds, all I wanted to do was get the symbols for gcc 4.9 and the ppa changelog doesn't really matter for us...
<sgclark> yofel: it's ok, just was baffeled as all I have been through with using dch properly. Been a rough few days with a broken system
<Riddell> sgclark: yes should appear sometime today but not until the european evening I guess
<sgclark> Riddell: will be my afternoon if you want me to upload it
<Riddell> adding baloo-kf5 adds 23MB to the image size
<Riddell> sgclark: yes please :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Groovy, I'll try to test tonight :)
<Riddell> image now 111 MB
<Riddell> image now 1114 MB rather
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> magic
<shadeslayer> heh
<sgclark> so on that note, choosing sddm led to very bad things, has this worked for anyone else?
<Riddell> should I set the image size cap to 120MB ?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: how so?
<yofel> in vbox yes, on hardware no
<shadeslayer> 120?
 * shadeslayer faints
<sgclark> shadeslayer: could not boot at all
<shadeslayer> sgclark: on vbox, yes, it's broken
<shadeslayer> on real hardware it should work
<sgclark> this was on hardware
<yofel> shadeslayer: for me it's the other way around
<shadeslayer> please report bugs with /var/log/sddm.log 
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh? :P
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll remove nepomuk packages from kdesc-packages-utopic.txt
<sgclark> shadeslayer: sorry I eneded up just loading the iso
<shadeslayer> yofel: fwiw I couldn't get it to work after installing
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I don't follow
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, also kactivities is not being updated, is this permanant?
<Riddell> I remember something about
<sgclark> shadeslayer: in short I have no log. In frustration I reloaded the whole pc with the new iso. Which is working beautifully btw
<shadeslayer> hurray
<Riddell> "KDE/4.14 has been forked from master for all KDE SC repos (except kactivities
<Riddell> says my e-mail 
<Riddell> which won't have a 4.14 release)."
<yofel> *sigh*
 * sgclark hopes they don't rid of kactivities. one of my favorite features
<Riddell> so yes no updates for it
 * yofel just realized that his .95 rebuilds will break kubuntu-archive-upload
<Riddell> sgclark: nah it's still there in plasma 5, just no more 4 releases for it
<sgclark> ok :)
<yofel> Riddell, sgclark: I will have to re-upload another rebuild set at some point, with the bzr changelog this time otherwise the archive upload script will fail on pretty much every package, sorry
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> I knew there was a reason not to do that
<yofel> either that or whoever uploads will have to modify the script
<Riddell> I don't mind uploading the old fashioned way with lots of bash loops over it all
<Riddell> but that's error prone if I forget something
<yofel> nah, you'll have to increase the allowed diffstat line count in line 169
<Riddell> sounds do-able
<yofel> ok, then lets do it that way
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> ah BluesKaj, you're just in time to test utopic alpha 2 candidates
<BluesKaj> Riddell, utopic-updates multiverse?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ISOs for testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/319/builds
<sheytan> Riddell: hey. Just want to tell, the kubuntu-plasma5 images don't work after you put them on a stick. Didn't try on CD, but you get: grub: this is not a cr32 image or something like that
<sheytan> and it doesn't boot
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> sheytan: is this on a efi system
<sheytan> tryied on legacy bios and efi
<sheytan> both the same
<BluesKaj> Riddell, which plasma version is on the alpha2?
<Riddell> Plasma 4
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> then I'll give it a go
<apachelogger> sheytan: it's because of the isolinux move
<apachelogger> eh shadeslayer
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> both :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: try to create a neon5 stick using usb-creator on utopic
<apachelogger> will also blow up in your face when booting
<sheytan> do i need to put some magic command at boot promt ?
 * Riddell lunches
 * yofel releases 4.13.3 to ppa
<soee> sheytan: wasnt there solution for this like type: live
<soee> and than it boots ?
<sheytan> didn't try
<sheytan> soee it works that way
<sheytan> but fix it please
<BluesKaj> Riddell, just installed apha2, so far so good
<BluesKaj> brb
<Riddell> yofel: yay
<yofel> ah right, should be published by now
<Riddell> yofel: vishesh will ask when it'll go into the archive, how long do you wait before uploading to proposed?
<yofel> !testers | 4.13.3 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa for trusty needs testing
<ubottu> 4.13.3 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa for trusty needs testing: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<yofel> Riddell: usually it was at least a week, but as we're already behind schedule I would say upload over the weekend, then it would be in the archive around the 11th
<Riddell> groovy
<BluesKaj> alpha2 is installed on my laptop, about to install it on the desktop
<Riddell> BluesKaj: great thanks, remember to update http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com with results
<Riddell> and it's only alpha 2 candidate at this stage :)
<BluesKaj> right
 * seaLne discovers that some thing changed in trusty for vga out to start working on one of his laptops that never used to work :-)
<Riddell> fixing bugs we never knew existed :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on erasing disk "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> hm?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: how did you create the ISO?
<shadeslayer> because it works for everyone else apparently
<shadeslayer> it's just been you and soee so far
<Riddell> BluesKaj: oh and test file search please
<BluesKaj> Riddell, there is none, no baloo , and nepomuk doesn't launch
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> no baloo-utils I think
<mcstr____> :D updating to 4.13.3 :) :) :) 
<Riddell> mcstr____: please add test results to https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<soee> shadeslayer: been what ?
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what will happen to the kc
<shadeslayer> *baloo kcm
<shadeslayer> you can't show the baloo Qt5 kcm 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I split it out into baloo-utils which I then forgot to put on the images, I'll remake them with that on
<Riddell> that's why they are only candidates :)
<mcstr____> @Riddell would love to, but this addy is asking me for a login.... the mail i registered with kde.org is not accepted why?
<yofel> mcstr____: the username is your identity username
<yofel> not the email
<mcstr____> checking....
<mcstr____> @yofel  and where is my identity username? i am on the preferences tab on bugs.kde.org now where only see my mail addy, i can add a real name in the account information... is that the thing?
<Riddell> d_ed: ping
<yofel> mcstr____: it's the username for http://identity.kde.org/
<Riddell> d_ed: rohan's screen is broken and you don't respond to real life pings
<mcstr____> @yofel ahhh i see! haven't had that one yet gonna register thx
 * yofel watches kmail... not opening his mails
<yofel> why am I using this thing again..
<yofel> ofc. it was akonadi that died
<yofel> "database is deadlocked Unable to fetch row" 
<yofel> so much for sqlite, huh
<Riddell> deadlocked? not even a sonic screwdriver could get through that
<yofel> well, now we know why we shouldn't be using sqlite
<Riddell> we don't use it though right? you just changed that setting?
<yofel> yeah, was just testing it, no harm done
<sheytan> shadeslayer: i created it on my stick with the USB creator tha kubuntu comes with
<shadeslayer> sheytan: try dd'ing it
<sheytan> shadeslayer: i'll try
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news on https://trello.com/c/pRBzQQV4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the next step forward on https://trello.com/c/MjfFZsB5
<Riddell> shadeslayer: partitionmanager done and in, could do with more testing though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what the description says?
<shadeslayer> mind moving/commenting on the card then?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: add a checklist plz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u do it
<apachelogger> ^ review?
<shadeslayer> :(
 * shadeslayer does shitty review stuff
<menace> hey i tried to to make a patch in kde-workspace and rebuild it with pbuilder.. but pbuilder always says he cannot resolve the dependencies.. any idea why's that?
<Riddell> menace: we'd need more information to know, maybe universe isn't set up in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ping
<Riddell> does it build locally?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: what's with the http://paste.ubuntu.com/7905095/
<Riddell> menace: sudo pbuilder --login --save-after-login  is useful
<shadeslayer> sgclark: what's with the double GPL-2+ copyright in that paste
<menace> i buildi try building it locally atm
<menace> let's see what happens
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like an easy to fix bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, sgclark added it explicitly
<shadeslayer> so I was curious as to why it was there
<sgclark> shadeslayer: License: GPL-2+ This file is extracted from kde-workspace (kdm/kfrontend/genkdmconf.c) so it was a tid bit different
<shadeslayer> funny thing is
<shadeslayer> that file has no license
<sgclark> shadeslayer: if that is wrong then remove, does not matter to me
<shadeslayer> so regular GPL-2+ applies
<sgclark> just ut what the file said...
<sgclark> if I don't I am wrong, if I do I am wrong
 * sgclark gives up
<Riddell> sgclark: don't give up!
<sgclark> I have the non functional kmail, is there a way for me to fix this manually?
<shadeslayer> much fun, images shipped under LGPL-3
<shadeslayer> this thing is giving me a headache
<Riddell> sgclark: do you use sqlite like yofel? or another problem?
<sgclark> Riddell: oh sorry, seems just restarting akonadi works, just happening alot, and no, I use mysql
<sgclark> guess I am on 4.13.95 beta heh, can't complain
<sgclark> I can check 2-3 email then I get please wait....
<yofel> hm, 3.16 doesn't like this T440, 2 kernels panicks in one day is a bit much :/
<yofel> *kernel
<yofel> and switching to mysql messed the akonadi config up quite a bit o.O (Trash was put into Templates, Sent mails from one account were put into the inbox of another account, ...)
<sgclark> my probekm seems to be missing agents
<sgclark> problem
<Riddell> I'm just doing kdepim packaging adding back ktnef and the new followupreminderagent
<Riddell> but I don't think those would affect e-mail reading
<yofel> I'm pretty sure our issues are akonadi related, not kdepim
<sgclark> I agree with yofel
 * yofel wonders how to best get from Stuttgart to Brno...
<shadeslayer> a TARDIS
<shadeslayer> that's how
<yofel> well yeah, but I'll only get confirmation that I can use it on the 23rd, so I need an alternative :P
<seaLne> does anyone happen to know how the presence of a monitor being connected is done? 
<Riddell> kscreen daemon?
<Riddell> kded module rather
<seaLne> thanks, i wasn't sure wither it was done at xorg level or above
<shadeslayer> probably done at xorg level too
<shadeslayer> xorg -> qt -> kscreen
<shadeslayer> would be my guess
 * yofel wonders if he really wants to travel 10h by train
<seaLne> i wonder if it is just periodically polling the I2C bus to see if anything is connected to the VGA/HDMI 
 * sgclark will be traveling for 2 days...
<shadeslayer> seaLne: dpm
<shadeslayer> seaLne: don't think so
<BluesKaj> train is still the most comfortable means of travel IMO
<yofel> oh great, the sanes return connectino allows me to explore munich from 1AM to 3:30 AM
<yofel> *sanest
<Riddell> brno seems not to be the easiest place to get to, busses seem common
<seaLne> the bus from VIE is comfortable enough, the road from prague is very bumpy
<yofel> one train connection even included going from prague by bus, but I'll rather take the ones from vienna
<sgclark> I am going through VIE, after a 20 hour flight haha
<Riddell> good thing you're nifty with switching sleep schedules
<sgclark> lol
 * sgclark thinks she will collapse on whatever transportation we get on in VIE
<seaLne> shadeslayer: what were you meaning by dpm it seems a rather common acronym
<shadeslayer> seaLne: that was a typo
<seaLne> was that just the start of don't?
<seaLne> detecting a new vga/hdmi source is easy as its just a 5v line going high
 * seaLne is working on some hardware for akademy
<allee> yofel: trusty ppa:  3.13.2. ->  .3    after the upgrade apt claim: The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: baloo
<yofel> o.O
<allee> yofel: :-)
<yofel> how did...
 * seaLne has that as well
<shadeslayer> do we have 4.13.95 anywhere?
<yofel> ninjas
<yofel> well, partly ninjas, partly archive
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:4.13.90-0ubuntu1
<yofel> .90 was pretty messy
<yofel> oh right, we removed the explicit baloo dep from the symbol files, and I guess with .3 everything that had that got rebuilt
<yofel> now it's optional...
<yofel> uh...
<kubotu> feed branches had 17 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> yofel: this is true, I see that here too
<yofel> Riddell: what's the utopic way baloo is installed? seed?
<yofel> maybe I should make libbaloo* recommend baloo? But that doesn't sound quite right
<BluesKaj> yofel, baloo-dev?
<yofel> not -dev, the runtime stuff
<BluesKaj> well , I'm fine without either baloo or nepomuk , they never get used on my machines
 * yofel makes his way home
<allee> yofel: kubuntu-desktop or dolphin should recommend it.
<yofel> will think on it on the way
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<Riddell> yofel: which I changed to baloo-kf5 today but I just changed it back to baloo4 cos we realised there's config files that would get confused
<Riddell> shadeslayer: /usr/lib/kde4/ has loads of stuff including /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit
<Riddell> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/libkdeinit seems a kf5 equivalent
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but stuff links against libkdeinit
<shadeslayer> so we can't just put it there
<Riddell> what links against them?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: objdump -x /opt/project-neon5/bin/kwin_x11 | grep init       
<shadeslayer>   NEEDED               libkdeinit5_kwin.so
<Riddell> funky
<Riddell> but that's fine, it's a private library
<shadeslayer> bjdump -x /opt/project-neon5/bin/kwrite | grep init 
<shadeslayer>   NEEDED               libkdeinit5_kwrite.so
<Riddell> sgclark: running kubuntu-archive-upload on 4.13.95 (just in time for the RC to appear)
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pdmc2epbj
<Riddell> the only thing dh_movelivekdeinit does is hide away the weirdness
<Riddell> that should be fine to be upstream
<Riddell> it doesn't make anything more messy
<sgclark> Riddell: will they make another announcement when the RC is available?
<Riddell> sgclark: should be posted to kde-packager
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: talk to Sune :p
<Riddell> shadeslayer: am I right in thining that he's wanting it done the same way for kf5 and you're wanting it done upstream?
<shadeslayer> not quite, I am unsure what he wants, I want to get it fixed upstream
<shadeslayer> rather than have dh_movelibkdeinit5 
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> I could be evil
<shadeslayer> or maybe not
<Riddell> oh go on
<shadeslayer> nah, don't have permissions to be evil
<shadeslayer> Riddell: firefox still pulling in aptdaemon because of xul-ext-firefox
<Riddell> chmod +evil shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> or rather xul-ext-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> xnox: any thoughts on packaging cmake 3.0.0 ?
<xnox> shadeslayer: i'll chat with debian maintainers and uploaders about it.
<shadeslayer> ok
<xnox> shadeslayer: i wouldn't want to do it in ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you check if kubuntu-buildstatus still works for you?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: like this? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.95_utopic.html
<shadeslayer> not that one
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well that looks like it's working no?
<shadeslayer> last update was too long ago
<Riddell> 1 * * * * cd /home/kubuntu/qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus && /home/kubuntu/qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> I was reading the wrong entries
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pp0ashhkw > dafuq
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that in libkdeinit? they always get that warning so I guess this would be to stop the warning
<yofel> ScottK: can I SRU a seed change to trusty with updated metapackage?
<yofel> .3 results in 'baloo' being optional, which is kinda bad
<ScottK> Yes.
<yofel> ok, I'll go with that then
<yofel> at least vishesh should be happy now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in khtml
<santa_> apachelogger: hello, I won't have time to finish the upgrade from kde-full today, but:
<santa_> 1. this was already done the monday
<santa_> 2. it will need dummy packages anyway
<apachelogger> santa_: why 2?
<santa_> because otherwise aptitude gets confused, for instance:
<shadeslayer> we don't care about aptitude
<shadeslayer> it's unsupported in Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> or it was, last I checked
<santa_> http://paste.kde.org/pq98kmhrd
<BluesKaj> a lot of debian users still use aptitude, they claim it's superior at resolving dependencies but digs a bit too deep for dist-upgrade to install kernels and DE upgrades
<BluesKaj> what they mean by "digs too deep" is neyond my scope
<BluesKaj> beyond
<allee> yofel: pkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/calligrawords-data_1%3a2.8.5-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<allee> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/words_wps_thumbnail.desktop', which is also in package calligrawords-common 1:2.8.1-1-0ubuntu3
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> fixing, thanks
<shadeslayer> uf
<shadeslayer> need to figure out where kgendesignerplugin comes from now
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> was never uploaded
<shadeslayer> but then thats not possible
<yofel> oh great, calligra is ftbfs in the ppa
<yofel> and I even uploaded it
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<santa_> shadeslayer: fine, 1. we have the same problem with apt-get 2. they do in debian. so they will have to deal with this their own way, so you can get it fixed now and get your packages adopted in debian ... or perhaps after writing that mail in pkg-kde-talk you prefer to give them reasons to do their own packaging?
<santa_> apachelogger: see the line
<santa_> khelpcenter : Breaks: khelpcenter4 but 4:4.13.95-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.10~ppa0+santa1 is installed.
<santa_> that khelpcenter4 is the one with the changes you proposed (and commited to bzr) yesterday
<yofel> Conflicts: khelpcenter4
<yofel> great
<yofel> why?
<santa_> I guess they share files
<santa_> I changed it for a breaks and still we have the same problem
<yofel> yeah, they do, but why conflicts
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<yofel> hm, the policy is confusing about this case
<santa_> apachelogger: I have to leave, if you have any suggestion to avoid the dummy packages (which by the way, aren't such a big deal) I will try it with pleasure tomorrow
<yofel> the problem with transitional packages is that it makes switching back harder
<apachelogger> santa_: log again has no resolver :P
<shadeslayer> there, I just untagled 6 packages
<apachelogger> yofel: for khelpcenter we might actually need a transitional TBH
<shadeslayer> wonder how long it'll take for launchpad to build kdelibs4support now
<apachelogger> -bin not so much since it ultimately is a cruch package, so if you make sure everything that uses it as one is transitioned away from -bin will not block an upgrade
<yofel> meh :/
<apachelogger> otherwise, (if that is possible) imagine a system with khelpcenter4 and kinfocenter(4) installed, now you want to upgrade,  kinfocenter would be smooth sailing but supposedly through some dep of it -bin would have to be dropped which is a non-trivial resolution because it basically needs to reverse resolve from whatever package breaks -bin to khelpcenter(5) and then decide that khelpcenter(5) is a suitable for khelpecenter4 which no 
<apachelogger> resolver will probably do
<apachelogger> and I am not sure such a scenario could be resolved without the help of a transitional
<yofel> yeah, you're probably right
<apachelogger> well, maybe khepcenter Provides: khelpcenter4, but that's a bit silly as well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: khtml up
<kubotu> feed branches had 20 updates, showing the latest 6
<debfx> yofel: when do you intend to push 4.13.3 to the archive?
<yofel> weekend
<lordievader> Hmm, I just wanted to test the iso. Now I see it is rebuilding :(
<debfx> ok, can I just rebase kde4libs on top of my proposed security fix and upload that to the ppa?
<debfx> 4.13.3 doesn't include it
<yofel> yes
<yofel> I would have to do that anyway
<debfx> I hope they don't have to make changes to my debdiff, otherwise we might have to re-upload kde4libs.
<ScottK> debfx: Are you going to handle this in Debian too (thanks for doing it)?
<apachelogger> yofel: ohohoh, about khelpcenter rename... quite possibly another way to allow resolution is if we made it a dependency of plasma-desktop rather than a recommends ... if nothing else is blocking -bin removal that should allow a smooth transition
<apachelogger> but that's at least as dodgy as a Provides
<santa_> hi again, just arrived
<santa_> <apachelogger> santa_: log again has no resolver :P
<santa_> hmm I don't understand what you mean
<debfx> ScottK: I'm still trying to wrap my head around whether a polkit update is necessary
<debfx> ScottK: you don't have a wheezy KDE desktop running somewhere, do you?
<ScottK> I don't.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-31
<ovidiu-florin> do any of you use encription (OpenPGP) in Kmail? How do I set it up?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you go to your identity settings and set your gpg key in the cryptography tab
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: on which field?
<yofel> uh, top 2 where it says openPGP?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I cannot add the same key in both
<ovidiu-florin> no 
<ovidiu-florin> wait.... something's not wright
<ovidiu-florin> the key is valid for the first field but not the second
<yofel> huh
<yofel> my key works in both o.O
<soee> hiho, i see 4.13.3 released for trusty :)
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how do you manage your key? do you have it imported in Kleopatra
<yofel> it is in there, but I never imported it. I think it simply took what I had in .gnupg
<tsdgeos> Riddell: isn't this number a bit high? (utopic)
<tsdgeos> $ dpkg -l | grep 4\\.13\\. | grep -v 95 | wc -l
<tsdgeos> 135
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: you pung earlier in kde-devel, was it anything important?
<tsdgeos> nah, i'll ping you again this afternoon when on non-work time
<apachelogger> fine by me :)
<tsdgeos> s/afternoon/evening
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: as for the version .... I think yofel got held up with uploading, so utopic isn't complete right now
<yofel> Riddell was uploading, no idea how far he got
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> one would not know for it is not documented anywhere :S
<Riddell> tsdgeos: some bits didn't get uploaded, some bits of nepomuk are being removed, some bits will need poked through to compile
<Riddell> tsdgeos: no 4.14 RC?
<tsdgeos> not yet
<tsdgeos> wait for afterwork time for that too
 * apachelogger doesn't see that much failing in the ppa tbh
<apachelogger> on that note
<Riddell> vale vale
<apachelogger> yofel: do we have any automation that makes sure everything we had in the ppa also ends up in wherever it is supposed to go?
<yofel> well, launchpad tells you whether the version in the ppa is older than the version in the archive. I just rely on that
<apachelogger> I am not just thinking archive, and I think the launchpad check won't be sufficient with the massively blown up amount of packages we'll have to coordinate
<apachelogger> (i.e. you have to browse a lot of pages to check xD)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: oh and kdepim is stuck in New for the all new libfollowupreminder
<yofel> apachelogger: I don't think we have anything then really. For ppa copies I use --sync in kopypackages which is deprecated API but tells you immediately whether there was an error
<yofel> so I don't have to go to the ppa page an hour later to check whether the copy actually happened
<apachelogger> yofel: maybe something to put on a card somewhere
<apachelogger> in particular if sync is deprecated xD
<yofel> In the past I had a script that polled all our bzr repos to see what was UNRELEASED, but running 'bzr up' is too much for launchpad it seems (or so one of the sysadmins told me after he figured out that I was causing all the requests)
 * apachelogger still can't migrate qapt to next -.-
<apachelogger> yofel: :O
<apachelogger> we should just move to git.kde.org ;)
<yofel> well, I was polling once an hour, maybe once a day would be ok
<apachelogger> yofel: if that's so hard for launchpad I guess it still would make it sigh for some 15 minutes or so
<apachelogger> the issue is made substantially more complicated by the fact that our branches only reflect the archive landing chain 
<apachelogger> like SRUs and branches have no origin branches at all
<apachelogger> makes integrity checks on a package set way too complicated outside an archive context really
<yofel> yeah, I tried the SRU branch stuff for saucy, but I think that's not realistic to have unless we make a launchpad project for every package, which I don't really want to do
<yofel> that's only something for git really
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> bzr makes this way too hard
 * apachelogger has broken qapt-batch icon :'<
<Riddell> !testers | more 14.10 alpha 2 candidate testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/319/builds
<Riddell> ...
<Riddell> oh bot, why hath thou forsaken me bot
<Riddell> Tm_T: ubottu broken?
<tsimpson> it doesn't like URLs, it thinks you're a spammer :)
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> !testers | more 14.10 alpha 2 candidate testing!
<ubottu> more 14.10 alpha 2 candidate testing!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<Riddell> finding the URL is left as an exercise to the reader
<ovidiu-florin> at what time will you guys be arriving in Munich?
<ovidiu-florin> I want to book my plane
<yofel> oh right, I still need to arrange my stay in Munich...
<ovidiu-florin> I see that the event starts at 18:00
<ovidiu-florin> so If I arrive at 14:50 that would be great
<ovidiu-florin> right?
<apachelogger> I guess
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yep
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<apachelogger> about-distro and whoopsie moving from staging to next \o/
<shadeslayer> we're getting ISO's from cdimages soon \o/
<Riddell> awooga
<apachelogger> mhmhmhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: you remember the kapptemplate thing you didn't get an icon from?
<santa_> apachelogger: morning, yesterday I found that replacing some conflicts with breaks would actually make the dist-upgrade work... with apt-get (but not aptitude). so if I do some merge requests with that are you willing to merge them?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/kubuntu-plasma5
<apachelogger> santa_: if they make sense, yeah :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Porting_Notes#KAboutData not the very first point here
<apachelogger> *note
<apachelogger> I don't think the app you gave me had that
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh?
<santa_> apachelogger: ok, what about the changelog entries? because I'm planning to put something in the line of "this is needed to make the dist-upgrades from debian's metapackages easier for apt-get" as justification
<Riddell> apachelogger: no difference :(
<apachelogger> santa_: needs an explanation why IMO
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, I think kaboutdata also has a bug
<apachelogger> app->setProperty("applicationIconName", s_registry->m_appData->programIconName());
<apachelogger> that's what the version I am looking at does
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> the property is called windowIcon, not applicationIconName
<apachelogger> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qapplication.html#windowIcon-prop
<apachelogger> (unless of course qapp has internal logic from one to the other)
<santa_> apachelogger: because otherwise apt-get algorithm is unable to find a proper upgrade path, that's why
<apachelogger> santa_: apt not finding a suitable path is the result of incorrect package relationships
<apachelogger> the resolver is not dumb, it is just rather strict
<santa_> sigh
<apachelogger> Riddell: qtbase knows nothing of applicationIconName
<apachelogger> or at least grep can't find it
<santa_> apachelogger: so the changelog entry for this http://paste.kde.org/padeotopr according to you would be ...
<tsimpson> that is a property of QCoreApplication
<apachelogger> tsimpson: it is?
<tsimpson> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qcoreapplication.html#applicationName-prop
<apachelogger> tsimpson: application*Icon*Name
<apachelogger> :)
<tsimpson> ok, well that's foobar
<apachelogger> maybe a review to introduce that property didn't land
<apachelogger> this all appears a bit tricky
<apachelogger> kcoreaddons only depends on qtcore I think, so it couldn't possibly set applicationIcon from qapplication as that requiers a QIcon which is in qtgui
<santa_> apachelogger: according to me would be "Use Breaks instead of conflicts against kde-window-manager, kde-workspace, kde-workspace-data, klipper. This is needed to ease the upgrades from debian's kde metapackages such as kde-standard or kde-full."
<shadeslayer> afk for a bit
<santa_> which is, by the way more accurate than some debian's changelog entries such as "Update build deps." (which makes me think "nice dude, which ones?")
<apachelogger> actually the which ones is also not interesting as that is in version control and/or the upload diff
<apachelogger> what matters is primarily the why
<apachelogger> and the why for your case is described here https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-conflicts
<apachelogger> in a nutshell: "Normally, Breaks should be used instead of Conflicts since Conflicts imposes a stronger restriction on the ordering of package installation or upgrade and can make it more difficult for the package manager to find a correct solution to an upgrade or installation problem. "
<apachelogger> that's why ultimately apt's problem resolver doesn't manage to find an upgrade path
<apachelogger> this problem is however only fallout from the incorrect package relationship as it should have been Breaks rather than Conflicts 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<santa_> Normally, Breaks should be used instead of Conflicts since Conflicts imposes a stronger restriction on the ordering of package installation or upgrade and can make it more difficult for the package manager to find a correct solution to an upgrade or installation problem.
<santa_> ... as explained in my proposed changelog entry
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337938 you may want to throw in a comment if you've got one
<ubottu> KDE bug 337938 in general "kaboutdata can't set icon" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: but but how does it work for you and apol?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no idea
<Riddell> spooky
<apachelogger> maybe some runtime loaded component actually does qapp->setWindowIcon(about->programIcon)
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is not working for me anymore either btw, though I think I tested with neon earlier
<apachelogger> i.e. qapt-batch suffers from the same problem on my present install
<Riddell> spooky
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw the other night I looked into xx translations and I think it's very possible to create one at package build time, not sure we'd want to hurl it into the regular package though, so that's a bit of an unknown
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | 4.13.95 U http://goo.gl/dMO38I 4.13.3 T http://goo.gl/XrhwRF | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej
<apachelogger> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<apachelogger> kubotu: u broken or something?
<shadeslayer> I'm hungry
<apachelogger> trello plugin isn't working
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<apachelogger> good thing I removed almost all debug output :@
<apachelogger> kubotu: quit
<shadeslayer> fyi http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html also shows frameworks now
<shadeslayer> arf
<shadeslayer> I hate kjsembed
<shadeslayer> all those shitty symbols
<shadeslayer> yofel: didn't we have a symbols updater script
<shadeslayer> I hate updating symbols
<shadeslayer> needs automating I'd say
<yofel> we have kubuntu-update-symbols for the archive IIRC
<yofel> not sure how it actually works
<shadeslayer> doesn't actually seem to work
 * shadeslayer fixes
<shadeslayer> magical regexes in there
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> hm, we never updated all our merge break/replaces
<yofel>  Versuch, »/usr/share/kde4/services/nepomukffmpegextractor.desktop« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket nepomuk-core-ffmpegextractor 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2 ist
<yofel> shadeslayer: didn't you want to document which packages had some added? ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't follow
<shadeslayer> also, give me 15 minutes
<shadeslayer> trying unbreak kubuntu-update-symbols
<yofel> well, for the merges we added a bunch of breaks/replaces << 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu1~ or so
<yofel> since .90 all of those are invalid
<yofel> well, since >= .2 really
<Riddell> yofel: I think I committed a breaks for that from sgclark yesterday
<Riddell> of course nepomuk-core is about to go away
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas how to make argparse use bool for options?
<yofel> yeah, but we should really update all of them... (nepomuk-core you're right, I'll just leave that)
<shadeslayer> type=bool in the add_argument call?
<yofel> shadeslayer: action=store_true I think?
<yofel> something like that
<sgclark> I seem to have some spare time, anything I can help with.. ?
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<yofel> see kubuntu-inital-upload, that has booleans
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7913695/
<shadeslayer> I hate argparse
<shadeslayer> it's the most shit thing ever
<yofel> please just use store_true and remove that is True junk...
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> do you reckon I should make that --release
<shadeslayer> because 99% of the time we will want to fetch from proposed
<yofel> IMO you would want to fetch from proposed, if that fails fetch from release
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> that was the second thing I was going to propose
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7913755/
<shadeslayer> yofel: review plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/7913761/
<shadeslayer> need to drop line 24
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7913778/
<shadeslayer> ISO's delayed till early next week as Colin is going on vacation
<yofel> shipit
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the plan for kdesudo?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u want to port your driver manager/
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I shall do it on the 'morrow
<apachelogger> I might have done it already
<apachelogger> or I ticked the wrong box 
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> why I am quite fast
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: frameworks branch :P
<apachelogger> Committer: Harald Sitter <sitter@kde.org>  2014-07-17 10:21:08
<apachelogger> I have no recollection of that xD
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks good to me
<apachelogger> python helper is not ported
<apachelogger> :'<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: packaging needs porting as well
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> many warnings
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> port seems busted though
<apachelogger> doesn't display no nothing
<apachelogger> now it works
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> I think the dbus bugger doesn't start
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm unsure on kdesudo, it is nicer than kdesu in that it outputs stdout, it passes the right variables and it remembers passwords
<Riddell> so my thinking is that it's worth saving
<apachelogger> oh nice, the dbus bugger actually vaporizes on exit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7913995/ didn't fix that in the past somehow?
<apachelogger> Riddell: except for password remembering isn't everything doable with kdesu?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: helper ported
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm
<apachelogger> I don't even get why remembering wouldn't work TBH
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I also ported it
<apachelogger> go away :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I pushed mine
<shadeslayer> you lose
<shadeslayer> it works here
<apachelogger> bastardo
<apachelogger> the explosion is weird
<shadeslayer> I saw that once
<shadeslayer> while porting
<shadeslayer> but then the porting wasn't complete
<shadeslayer> so didn't care
<apachelogger> now it doesn't explode
<apachelogger> god how I hate python
<apachelogger> now it crashes again
<apachelogger> totally random
<apachelogger> maybe we shouldn't sys.exit
<apachelogger> ah, I see the problem I think
<apachelogger> helper is not found by dbus I guess
<apachelogger> so it doesn't start at all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apparently that sys.exit was bad 
<apachelogger> if you simply let it return everything's good
<apachelogger> weird crap
<santa_> apachelogger: latesn and best offer: Use Breaks instead of conflicts against kde-window-manager, kde-workspace, kde-workspace-data, klipper. According to debian's policy 7.4 "Normally, Breaks should be used instead of Conflicts since Conflicts imposes a stronger restriction on the ordering of package installation or upgrade and can make it more difficult for the package manager to find a correct solution to an upgrade or installation 
<santa_> problem, Breaks should be used". This is the case when upgrading from debian's kde metapackages such as kde-standard or kde-full, so this change is needed to make the upgrades from such metapackages work better.
<apachelogger> sound good
<santa_> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914073/
<apachelogger> when started through dbus the helper craps out xD
<apachelogger> in correct dep management
<apachelogger> no that makes no sense isn't modinfo not really low level
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> PATH being tiny probably doesn't help
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: this might be a general utopic bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you check with kde4 manager
<apachelogger> it should not show anything because it gets an error
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: master has a PATH fix that probably needs to go into utopic kde4, otherwise the manager likely won't work due to popen errors from unresolvable binaries
<apachelogger> driver manger in next staging soon
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: https://trello.com/c/drLw4KPj what's this?
<soee> in the end it seems it wasn't bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337887 :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1182784
<ubottu> KDE bug 337887 in Image Wallpaper "File with unsupported format shows default thumbnail and can't set wallpaper" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [High,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see comment 25
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914454/
<shadeslayer> xnox: plz look at bug 1182784
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<shadeslayer> xnox: I've debugged it a bit in comment 25
<shadeslayer> I'll assign it to you
<shadeslayer> xnox: apart from updating kbdnames.gz , I am unsure how to fix the bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's ubuntu-dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> or did you mean kubuntu-devel-do-release-upgrade
<shadeslayer> where does kdesudo come from ? 0.o
<apachelogger> conteeeeeeeeeeeext
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/9dsZHUUC
 * apachelogger needs to write title parser
<yofel> kdesudo is kdesudo, or what do you mean?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: already doing upgrade
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu-devel thing is only a convience wrapper around ubuntu-dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, so it's a native package?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, it has a source, but we're upstream
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't have anything called ubuntu-dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> we are also technically not upstream
<apachelogger> upstream is kdesudo-developers which has some overlap, but is not us :P
<yofel> well, upstream is http://launchpad.net/kdesudo
<yofel> well, yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you wouldn't because it's not a proper package
<apachelogger> it's a tarball on the server
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> that thing
 * apachelogger thinks shadeslayer needs to read up on how the upgrade process exactly works :P
<shadeslayer> I thought all of the stuff listed was a command line tool or app
<shadeslayer> that was pre installed
<shadeslayer> which is why I was confused
 * shadeslayer starts on kdesudi
<shadeslayer> *kdesudo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Riddell is doing that
<shadeslayer> ohm
<apachelogger> also I am still not convinced it is worth moving it forward
<apachelogger> seems like mostly pointless duplication from kdesu
<yofel> hm, not sure what kdesudo does else, but kdesu seems to work fine for me. Remember password works too
<yofel> which btw. doesn't work in kdesudo
<soee> what is the status of 4.14beta ?
<soee> ah see it now, fre reds
<Riddell> yofel: how do you get that? kdesu with sudo does not remember a password for me, kdesudo does so fine
<yofel> kdesudo never ever remembered passwords for me, kdesu works fine (like, the real kdesu that you get after uninstalling kdesudo)
<Riddell> I just have a freshly installed utopic alpha 2 candidate
<Riddell> kdesudo ls  asks for password
<Riddell> second time it does not ask
<yofel> hm, I guess then that broke somewhere along the way
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu-distrib/kdesu ls  asks for password every time
<yofel> well, that has a "Remember password" checkbox...
<yofel> works fine if I check that
<Riddell> hmm, you're right
<Riddell> so remaining differences are terminal output and some variables that get set
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu-distrib/kdesu  gdebi-kde
<Riddell> that was something that was broken
<Riddell> some hardcoding of kdesudo in muon and kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<Riddell> hmm I'm wrong I just didn't have gdebi installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you also reported bug 1334199 which is the same, marking as duplicate
<ubottu> bug 1334199 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde fails to install Kubuntu in non-English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334199
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp, I'm using the mail gem from ruby
<shadeslayer> but I don't know how to list all the attributes it has parsed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://github.com/mikel/mail
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what class are you on?
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> mail = Mail.read('/path/to/message.eml')
<shadeslayer> I was trying to read dsc files
<apachelogger> good lord thats an architecture clusterfuck
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: read doesn't parse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not the one I am looking at anyway
<shadeslayer> "Many more methods available."
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: generally speaking though ... run 'p' on the return value
<shadeslayer> Thanks API author
<apachelogger> that will print it as best it can
<apachelogger> e.g. p Mail.read()
<apachelogger> ah wait
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915089/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think I understand the class now ^^
<shadeslayer> hurray
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> module
<apachelogger> not even a class it is :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: try .header(key) I guess
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> irb(main):004:0> puts(mail.header('Format'))
<shadeslayer> Format
<shadeslayer> => nil
<apachelogger> no wait
<apachelogger> god that thing has shitty api
<apachelogger>     def headers(hash = {})
<apachelogger> that's a setter
<apachelogger> to read this you have to take your brain and flip it inside out
<shadeslayer> hah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does .header_fields give you
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> SHA1
<shadeslayer> that's it
<apachelogger> funsies
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/Rv34jgaq
<kubotu> [14.10 :: Review :: package sddm ++ SK, MZ, HS, SC, RG]
<apachelogger> ^ new feature
<shadeslayer> sweet
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesn't parse
<apachelogger> all the foo ends up in the body
<apachelogger> god konws why
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: didn't I already write you a simple parser :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * apachelogger needs to find something to eat
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: found a lib that does it
<shadeslayer> it's called smail
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915140/
<shadeslayer> puts(mail.header("Architecture"))
<shadeslayer> any
<shadeslayer> winning
<shadeslayer> ruby is awesme
<shadeslayer> *awesome
<apachelogger> pft, you could have just used my code :'<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, we could use ruby on rails and shizzle to make it all pretty
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rails is terrible :P
<apachelogger> but knock yourself out
<shadeslayer> ok 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what would you recommend ?: P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the code I wrote a while ago :P
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> I shall just write my own html
<shadeslayer> someone can prettify with some CSS
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> driver manager moving to next
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> it can't
<apachelogger> needs qapt
<apachelogger> such a drag the broken polkit stuff -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: kai tells me he's getting  kwalletd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_kwalletd.so: undefined symbol: _ZN7KWallet7Backend13setCipherTypeENS_17BackendCipherType
<shadeslayer> yofel: possibly kwalletd needs rebuilding
<shadeslayer> well, kde-runtime
<yofel> version? release?
<shadeslayer> 4.13.2, trusty
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915488/
<shadeslayer> getting kde-runtime version now
<shadeslayer> kde-runtime at 4.13.2 as well
<yofel> how does that even happen, kwalletd and libkdeinit4_kwallet are both from kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure, he says he's running Linux Mint though
<shadeslayer> but the kde bits look like they're from the regular archive
<Riddell> isn't that what linux mint does?
<Riddell> they even have a licence to allow them to copy our free software
<yofel> shadeslayer: what exactly did he open?
<shadeslayer> "whenever I do something wallet-related (opening a wallet, creatng, whatever) it crashes with <error pasted above"
<yofel> I don't get it
<yofel> nm -D /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_kwalletd.so | grep _ZN7KWallet7Backend13setCipherTypeENS_17BackendCipherType
<yofel>                  U _ZN7KWallet7Backend13setCipherTypeENS_17BackendCipherTypeE
<yofel> that hasn't changed between 0 and .2 and even .95
<yofel> I'll have to try and reproduce that in a VM
<Riddell> ** proofreaders https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<yofel> shadeslayer: could you maybe get 'dpkg -l' from him? So we don't ask for various versions all the time
 * yofel makes his way home
<yofel> will look at it later
<tsdgeos> Riddell: RC is out
 * tsdgeos gets some rest
<Riddell> ooh 
<Riddell> sgclark: ↑
<Riddell> to the ninja cave scarlett!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: patches = Dir["./" + PACKAGE_NAME_HERE + "/debian/patches/*"]  < how do I substitute a var instead of PACKAGE_NAME_HERE
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> using "" instead  of '' 
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pey4xgwvk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915872/ \o/
<shadeslayer> someone want to prettify that with some CSS ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915951/
<shadeslayer> somehwat better
<shadeslayer> yofel: debfx could you prettify the output of http://paste.kde.org/prmy55hak with some CSS ? as a test, run it against kserver
<shadeslayer> erm, kservice
<santa_> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-desktop-work2/+merge/229082
<shadeslayer> yofel: use this one http://paste.kde.org/plcba8rcx
<shadeslayer> now a branch lp:~rohangarg/+junk/ubuntu-patch-parser
<shadeslayer> and with that I'm out
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<mcstr_> hmmm question to you guys... let's say i wanna build a custom kubuntu distribution via remastersys would it be legal to not only integrate the latest firefox but also some plugins/addons per default?
<mcstr_> anyone knows?
<Quintasan> mcstr_: Depends on the license of the things you want to integrate
<Quintasan> and I'm pretty sure you couldn't call it Kubuntu without ... consent
<mcstr_> @quintasan hm i thought of an adblocker and maybe 2 or 3 other addons i get via the firefox marketplace
<mcstr_> no worry about the name
<Quintasan> insert the name of the company who has our trademark now
<mcstr_> it should be just kubuntu based
<mcstr_> thats all
<mcstr_> i will give it another name ofc
<Quintasan> mcstr_: Read the license there, I guess it should be fine
<mcstr_> thx
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> wee some 4.3.95 pacgates in utopic :)
 * yofel wonders why again the driver manager isn't executed on first run
<apachelogger> yofel: it's on a timer
<shadeslayer> it is
<shadeslayer> what apachelogger said
<shadeslayer> lazy loading
<yofel> how many minutes? If I install kubuntu in virtualbox and want the proper resolution I don't really expect to have to wait half an hour until the vbox driver is suggested
<apachelogger> 5 I think
<yofel> I had a to give user support to a co-worker who spent several minutes trying to figure out how to do that in trusty a few days ago even
<apachelogger> or 3
<soee> is there already 4.14 RC build status ?
<yofel> *had to
<apachelogger> we probably could reduce it a bit
<apachelogger> I don't much fancy bombarding the user with notifications right after login though
<yofel> If I have a 640x480 window I would actually appreciate that...
<yofel> ofc. that's very subjective
<soee> should i care http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917022/ ?
<yofel> no, it has some dkms modules that it probably restarted
<apachelogger> I don't think designing the user experience after shitty virtualbox is a good design methodology :P
<yofel> dunno
<yofel> I should try how ubuntu behaves actually
<yofel> shadeslayer: so, the kwallet bug is herby "rejected, unreproducable"
<yofel> *hereby
<yofel> reading and storing passwords works, creating/closing/opening/deleting wallets works
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm, maybe mint is weird, I'll try upgrading in VBox tomorrow
<shadeslayer> maybe only happens on mint
<yofel> from the package list anything related is from us though, so I'm clueless
<yofel> unless they rebuilt something
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | 4.13.95 U http://goo.gl/dMO38I | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej
<yofel> .3 is done
<soee> why About System shows Ubuntu 14.10 not Kubuntu ?
<sgclark> hmm mine says Kubuntu, which version?
<yofel> where is that even?
<sgclark> KInfocenter - about system is where I am looking
<soee> plasma5, kubuntu 14.04
<soee> System Settings -> About System
<sgclark> hmm I don't even have that in my plasma5
<soee> ;o
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<yofel> me neither
<yofel> though I can't find it in kde4 too
<sgclark> my kde4 is 4.13.95 and I am using the iso build for my plasma5
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/31/aboutsystem.png
<sgclark> interesting
<yofel> yeah, for some reason I don't have that
<sgclark> me either
<soee> oO
<yofel> There's Help>About Systemsettings and Help>About KDE
<yofel> no about system
<soee> About System http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/31/aboutsystem2.png
<sgclark> yeah with cute pile of dragons :) but yeah only thing I have as well
<sgclark> nope that is definately not there on my system lol, hmm
<soee> sgclark: do you have latest updates etc ?
<yofel> I know we added that, but I don't know what it's part of :S
<sgclark> oh hmm, a pile of kept back... this is a new install.
<yofel> ah, it's in 'about-distro'
<yofel> I wonder why it doesn't show up
<yofel> it even shows up in krunner o.O
<yofel> yeah, says ubuntu
<soee> also there should be link to kubuntu page not ubuntu :D
<yofel> hm, I didn't have that installed on my kde4 system. fun
<soee> magic :)
<sgclark> ok so it looks like I packaged that, but it is replica of previous version. Where does it pull the info from?
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> well, seems like it changed a lot from the kde4 version, and it reads the information from /etc/os-release correct
<apachelogger> the reason it says ubuntu is because it is ubuntu :P
<yofel> but the author showed up, so let him explain ^^
<apachelogger> and because we have no kubuntu-settings-desktop for kf5 apparently
<apachelogger> the reason not every one has it is because I suppose the present seed does not pull it in as it was only promoted to next yesterday
<soee> :)
<apachelogger> and to clearify: kubuntu-settings-desktop would define an override which changes to branding to Kubuntu
<sgclark> ok thanks for clearing that up, thought maybe I messed up in packaging
<yofel> hm, I just upgraded by utopic system from .2 to .95 and now kickoff>Leave>Restart does nothing :S
<yofel> *my
<soee> im using homerun kicker and reboot, quit buttons trigers this plasma horizontal panel 
<soee> *triger
<yofel> yeah, that's plasma5 though
<yofel> and it'll probably work after a restart
<yofel> but I first need to restart
<soee> ;]
<yofel> and 'sudo shutdown -r' is not really a user friendly solution
<soee> sudo reboot ? :)
<yofel> that's pretty much the damn same thing :D
<sgclark> hmm I am on .95 and  Leave - reboot works
<soee> haha i know only sudo shutdown 0 :D
<yofel> sgclark: point is, I'm still *running* .2
<sgclark> yofel: ahh right, sorry
<yofel> oh well, we can figure that out when we test backports or upgrades
 * yofel does qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Reboot
<yofel> well, at least that worked
<BadBIOS> heey, Kubuntu developers, just joined IRC today and I wanna tell you that you do such an awesome job at making such a good OS
<sgclark> yofel: any idea what may cause this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917555/
<soee> libre office looks just ugly http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/31/libreoffice.png
<yofel> erm... I think that's when the archive changelog head is different from the bzr changelog head
<yofel> so different changes in bzr and in the archive
<yofel> needs to be fixed by hand
<sgclark> ok thanks
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> yofel: I am trying to update the cronjob and the instructions say sudo -u kubuntu bash but it is asking for a password I don't know
<yofel> oh, maybe you never had one set, give me a sec
<sgclark> ok thanks
<yofel> sgclark: you have a password file in your homefolder
<yofel> and please change it
<sgclark> thanks!
<yofel> sgclark: and normally, the changelog for RC's is "New upstream release candidate", but nvm now
<yofel> rc's are not a beta
<sgclark> ahh ok
<sgclark> how many RC's are there typically?
<yofel> depends on what the release team decides, historically it was 2 betas, 2 RC's, recently we had 2-3 betas and 1-2 RC
<yofel> they're reworking schedules, so it changes all the time
<sgclark> oh ok
<yofel> sgclark: can you please also update the status link and version in the topic? (please also use a short url)
<sgclark> yofel: I am sorry, not following
<sgclark> I updated to 97
<yofel> yeah, but the /topic still says 4.13.95 U <link>
<sgclark> wherre do I find that?
<yofel> uh.. what's your IRC client? ( the /topic command should work everywhere though)
<sgclark> oh irc, I am looking for a file in qa... sure lol
<yofel> oh heh
<yofel> sorry for being misleading
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | 4.13.97 U http://goo.gl/1yDWi9 | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej".
<sgclark> woot, learned something new lol
 * yofel wonders when exactly apachelogger started an octopii fan club o.O
<valorie> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/kubuntu-plasma5 shows only failed and cancelled builds
<valorie> oh my, this page: www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download has 13.10!
<sgclark> heh that is pretty old
<valorie> should be axed, but it was the top match in google "kubuntu torrent"
<sgclark> oh the joys of SEO. Should probably just put a link to the latest at the top then perhaps maybe
<valorie> zo
<valorie> oope
<valorie> I'll write a card so it's not forgotten
<valorie> done
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-01
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> please, can anybody help us ?
<ShalokShalom> http://i.imgur.com/MOMe0Os.png
<ShalokShalom> how remove kubuntu this touchpad kcm from kde ? where is it placed ?
<ShalokShalom> Octopii Fan Club ? :D ;) great
<sgclark> ShalokShalom: most of the devs are asleep, you might try #kubuntu for support
<ShalokShalom> thx
<ShalokShalom> why octopi fan club ?
<ShalokShalom> the pacman GUI ? :)
<sgclark> Some inside joke I missed sorry : /
<ShalokShalom> sgclark: :) thanks :)
<ShalokShalom> gn8
<sgclark> night
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: it's a proposition
<ovidiu-florin> Since we don't ship with multiple virtual desktops anymore, the button to keep a window on all of them is useless, so why not remove it?
<valorie> but what if people use multiple virt. desktops?
<valorie> then they may very well need the button
<ovidiu-florin> if they use them, they have to add them, and that assumes they know how to do that
<ovidiu-florin> if they know how to do that, the are a bit more advanced of a user
<ovidiu-florin> so I would assume they would know how to add that button
<ovidiu-florin> for most users, that is a useless button
<ovidiu-florin> that "does nothing"
<valorie> i have known for a long time how to add virt desktops
<valorie> but I have no clue how to add such a button
<ovidiu-florin> I've just installed Kubuntu to a friend and asked me" what is this button? it doesn't do anything."
<ovidiu-florin> System Settings -> Windows decorration -> Configure buttons
<valorie> ah
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, Workspace appearance -> window decoration
<ovidiu-florin> I hope my translation is accurate
<valorie> well, I disagree that the button should be removed, since all the KDE screenshots will show it
<valorie> and yes, it took me some time to figure out what it does
<ovidiu-florin> yes, and you use it
<ovidiu-florin> but I believe most of the users don't
<ovidiu-florin> so for them it's an annoyance
<ovidiu-florin> a useless button, a button that does nothing
<valorie> actually, I don't often use it, since I very rarely use virt desktops
<valorie> anyway
<ovidiu-florin> Personnaly I use it a lot
<ovidiu-florin> but because I use it it does not mean that everyone has to
<valorie> of course
<ovidiu-florin> there was supposed to be a comma in ther, between the its. sorry for that.
<valorie> it's ok, I speak IRC
<valorie> :-)
<ovidiu-florin> I keep forgetting this is not skype, and I cannot edit my messages. :D
<valorie> in this chan, you can use /s/something
<valorie> I dunno how though
<ovidiu-florin> I know about it, but I have no ideea on how to use it
<valorie> me either
<ovidiu-florin> have you guys seen this interview? http://www.themukt.com/2014/07/31/never-use-microsofts-ooxml-format/
<soee> good morning
<ovidiu-florin> monin' soee
<ovidiu-florin> and a wonderfull morning it is :D
<soee> good morning ovidiu-florin, its nice indeed, though storms are announced here in Poland
<soee> :)
<ovidiu-florin> it was the same the past few days in Romania
<ovidiu-florin> now it's sunny :D
<soee> yeah we had lik 35* last few days here
<yofel> valorie: old download page axed
<valorie> \o/
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * apachelogger gets too much email -.-
 * soee thinks users should more use activities than virtual desktops
<Riddell> soee: what's the advantage for you?
<soee> Riddell: i like to have activities like Work (bind apps i work on to it), Default (web, music and also bind apps), Video and Music etc. I also like to have only 2 of them active so i can easily switch with CMD+TAB to prev/next (so others are stopped than) that way when on one activity i work on an app with fullscreen mode i have ultra fast access to to webbrowser on second etc
<soee> than if i need to work a bit on different activities i can stop those im not using and again i can move first,second ultrafast :)
<soee> basiacly 2 active actifities + apps bind to then = win
<yofel> sure, I have multiple activities too, doesn't change my use of virtual desktops
<yofel> I don't always have more than one screen, and the environment capsuling of activities does get in the way sometimes
<Riddell> I feel like I need a demonstration of why they complement virtual desktops, a video cast would be ideal
<valorie> there are some old ones
<valorie> but I have to say, I feel like everything I do is one activity
<valorie> and I like it all on one desktop
<Riddell> having separate desktops can be useful but I've not used them since I got a second monitor
<kbroulik> yofel: ping :)
<Riddell> one problem in plasma 4 is that activities don't have any graphical feedback, if you press win+tab your windows just disappear with no indication of what's happened
<Riddell> I believe that's changing in plasma 5
<apachelogger> Riddell: unless you feel that you have too many things going on or you regularly have to start a set of apps you'd want a vdesktop or activity
<apachelogger> if not, then they are really very useless
<apachelogger> they are orgranization instruments, so unless you have something to organize there's not much to be gained
<Riddell> maybe it's binding apps to activities that I don't get
<Riddell> what does that mean?
<apachelogger> Riddell: when you go to activity $app starts, in theory even when you go to activity $app starts and switches into a specific setup for this activity
<soee> Riddell: this one demonstatrs hpow activities will be present in plasma 5.1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxaDaXW67Oo
<soee> it also shows how easily you can bind app to activity  :)
<Riddell> soee: see that, just look like desktops to me there
<soee> the main diff is i tink taht you can't turn off desktop without loosing apps assigned ot it ?
<yofel> kbroulik_: hm?
<kbroulik_> yofel: do you need any other information regarding the kwallet issue?
<yofel> a way to reproduce it would be nice... I installed trusty in a VM yesterday and with 4.13.2 from trusty-updates everything kwallet related that I tested worked fine
<yofel> shadeslayer wanted to test it in mint I believe
<tsdgeos> Riddell: remember to pacakge kactivities 4.13.3 since there's no kactivities 4.14 and utopic is still at 4.13.2
<Riddell> tsdgeos: gotcha, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: any idea why I get apt in spanish when my first langauge is en? http://paste.kde.org/pgch0yy7v
<Riddell> probably because there's no en translation files but it is the default
<apachelogger> because eglibc is shit and we like to use shit a lot
<Riddell> isn't it part of gettext?
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1247802
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1247802 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "en is ignored as first value in LANGUAGE" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Riddell> or are the two the same thing?
<apachelogger> we are not the only ones who don't read their bug reports
<apachelogger> Riddell: gettext uses libc (like everything else in the world) to find out which langauges to actually translate to
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/14.10-alpha-2
<yofel> Isn't this done? https://trello.com/c/JH9j9mH5/51-remove-implicit-linking-to-baloo-from-libbaloo-packages-and-figure-out-proper-dep-tree
<kubotu> [14.10 :: To Do :: Remove implicit linking to baloo from libbaloo* packages and figure out proper dep tree ++ ]
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> kubotu: damn you're fast
<kubotu> hello Riddell
<Riddell> removed kdesudo from port, added new card to epics for "Port away from kdesudo to kdesu"
<sgclark> Riddell: any luck with kdepimlibs?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I think I got it now, ppa4 up in ninjas building away
<Riddell> pykde4 is the next blocker I'm working on
<sgclark> Riddell: woot, thanks, seems the thunder and lightening has me awake
<sgclark> Riddell: ok great, having issues with quilt here
<apachelogger> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<apachelogger> where does the package list for that come from?
<Riddell> kubuntu-buildstatus-packages.txt
<Riddell> in lp:~kubuntu-members/%2Bjunk/qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do with virtuoso btw
<apachelogger> I guess we have no use for it anymore
<Riddell> abandon it :)
<apachelogger> don't see it on merges.ubuntu
 * apachelogger never finds anything on merges.ubuntu -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian has greater revision so we could simply sync away our delta
<apachelogger> and stop caring
<Riddell> please do
<apachelogger> Length: 108854321 (104M) [application/x-gzip]
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> do they put prn in their release tars or something
<Riddell> it's a nutty package
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> and it's a repack 
<apachelogger> Riddell: guess that would have to be a fakesync
<Riddell> likely
<apachelogger> Riddell: our repacks even differ
<Riddell> bloody non free bits
<apachelogger> yofel: you know, I am looking at a merge where in fact wrap-sort maked more diff than it would have  had without it :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is some minor divergence in patches and architectures on of the packages is built on, but I am reasonable certain that is a result of not having been merged in a while it appears
<apachelogger> eitherway if it was broken we wouldn't care anyway, so fakesync it is
<yofel> might be, I went for the general case as I'm used to see sorting at the debian side
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ack
<shadeslayer> moment, checking something
<sgclark> Riddell: also gwenview bzr source doesn't match archive. I can't seem to find what is causing this error.
<Riddell> sgclark: oh that's cos it got deleted from the archivve
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah nvm
<Riddell> it was getting the way of a library transition
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: parser is slightly buggy 
<Riddell> sgclark: just pick one and go with it to sync them up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems to not work on a few patches in kdelibs
<apachelogger> see, you should have used mine
<apachelogger> but no
<apachelogger> you had to go and use a gem :P
<shadeslayer> where's your
<shadeslayer> *yours
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I pasted it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> got it
<shadeslayer> slow
<shadeslayer> it's so slow
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922972/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922976/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922977/
<apachelogger> brunch brunch brunch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: show patch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922990/
<sgclark> Riddell: got it, thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: patch
<apachelogger> u parse patch
<apachelogger> what is patch :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "kconf_update_migrate_from_kde3_icon_theme.diff"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell are you guys aware of any bug fixes that have gone in for Plasma 5
<apachelogger> !find cli.pm
<ubottu> File cli.pm found in cli-common-dev, fusioninventory-agent
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the ones I reported are the ones I am aware of
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but those are all packaging fixes right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can't reproduce the exception
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've not looked yet, ask me next Thursday
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno, check bugs.kde
<apachelogger> I certainly did file a bunch of crap all over the place, no clue if it is fixed yet
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I can reproduce it with your script
<apachelogger> I blame u
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, I meant, anything important from your side that got fixed in the PPA that would warrant a ISO build
<apachelogger> ah no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think your version is outdated
<apachelogger> see my paste
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> there it is again
<apachelogger> this is fun
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: constantly branching seems a bit inefficient fwiw :P
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I need to fix that
<shadeslayer> export and shit
<shadeslayer> history not required
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for me it fails ./kdelibs/debian/patches/kfreebsd_acl.diff
<shadeslayer> hurray
<apachelogger> which is really not very legit dep3 xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think you'll want to rescue parse!
<apachelogger> or maybe dep3 should
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the question is
<apachelogger> should one care about malformed headers and no headers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from a application POV, Dep3 should just set the validity as false and move on
<shadeslayer> then up to the application developer to check validity
<shadeslayer> and do stuff accordingly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in ruby the app developer would then have to rescue parse!
<apachelogger> because it's not the same thing, validity qualifies whether the dep3 data is valid, parse! would throw an exception if the data doesn't qualify as dep3 data at all
<apachelogger> doesn't really matter to me though, since only you use it right now you can span the rescue either inside parse! or outside parse :P
<apachelogger> I am not sure the parser actually should fail on this patch
<shadeslayer> AFK
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> there is a deeper problem here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think I fixed it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923305/
<apachelogger> this version shouldn't throw anything anymore
<apachelogger> what will happen is: according to the spec anything that isn't a header and doesn't come after a ---- will eventually start a freeform style comment block which is appended to description
<apachelogger> so in essence at least partially the patch will end up in the parsed description if it does not have a proper dep3
<apachelogger> buuuuuuut
<apachelogger> since origin or author/from need to be !nil I expect most if not all bogus patches to be discarded, there is however the ever so faint chance that someone has a patch like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923320/ which will screw the parser into contianing half the patch and as description and still considering it valid
<apachelogger> so... what we could do to reduce this problem is to consider freeform stuff only as description at the very end ... so we check is the actual description field not null? is the origin or from field not null? if so, then append freeform to description and set valid
<apachelogger> raise your opinion good sir
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> nah, I think that'd be best
<apachelogger> because the spec literally says that the fields themselves are required, so not having an actual field Description: yolo is in fact constituting an invalid dep3
 * apachelogger adjusts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923423/ et voila
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923433/ fixed a comment
<apachelogger> this is like a version control in the 90's i tell ya
<Riddell> hi ShalokShalom 
<ShalokShalom> hi
<ShalokShalom> Riddell: 
<ShalokShalom> i already solve that issue from yesterday :)
<Riddell> can anyone spot the build error? https://i181313599.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/181313599/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kate_4%3A4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=96a470f4eb540c4d48f253a7cf2b8333
<apachelogger> I can't it's restricted
<Riddell> so log in?
<Riddell> it's from ninjas
<yofel> please link to the build, not to the log. The link includes an auth hash that's restricted to you
<apachelogger> -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -o CMakeFiles/katepateplugin.dir/plugin.o -c ../../../../../addons/kate/pate/src/plugin.cpp
<apachelogger> sip: Unable to find file "pykde_config.sip"
<apachelogger> addons/kate/pate/sip/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKate4_kate.dir/build.make:56: recipe for target 'addons/kate/pate/sip/./kate/sipkatepart0.cpp' failed
<apachelogger> make[4]: *** [addons/kate/pate/sip/./kate/sipkatepart0.cpp] Error 1
<apachelogger> make[4]: Leaving directory '/build/buildd/kate-4.13.97/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<apachelogger> it's a python
<Riddell> oh sheesh
<sgclark> Riddell: it is possible pykde4 was not yet built?
<Riddell> nope pykde4 installs fine in the build log
<sgclark> bleh
<Riddell> trying in a chroot
<Riddell> uh, a heisencompile, it failed here for when I then ran make manually compiled
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hmm, I can get kate to build by running dh_auto_build twice
<Riddell> do I really want to put that hack into the packaging?
<Riddell> spose I have to since so much build-deps on kate
<Riddell> sgclark: so you're on korundum, I uploaded kate, perlkde is rebuilding, and I think it's all good
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't think there's any issues with smokekde, I just tried to add some output saying "list-missing" so it'll get picked up by our scripts
<Riddell> but my makefile knowledge failed
<Riddell> same for smokeqt
<Riddell> smokegen on the other hand I've no idea why our scripts pick that up since it's in not-installed
<sgclark> Riddell: actually I have a series of fails due to missing depend on soprano ruby in smokekde
<sgclark> I thinkk
<Riddell> sgclark: right soprano went away with nepomuk
<yofel> not-installed is a dhmk feature. So rather delete the file in override_dh_install or so
<Riddell> sgclark: what fails?
<Riddell> hmm perlkde not happy
<Riddell> probably due to soprano
<sgclark> Riddell: konumdrum linked by target "rubysoprano" = fail
<Riddell> sgclark: yes perlkde is needing soprano removed from .install files
<shadeslayer> god, parsing all of the stuff from ~kubuntu-packagers will take ages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I wonder if we can do use bzr blame to figure out patch authors if the dep3 headers are invalid
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, konundrum won't be quite so easy, as cmake files are looking for it
<Riddell> sgclark: korundum is just needing .install files fixed for no soprano too
<sgclark> it does not get to install files :)
<Riddell> sgclark: the build log on ninjas for korundum shows it all compiles fine just not installs
<Riddell> https://i181320047.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/181320047/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.korundum_4%3A4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=49d5075fb5be0d01583598af9588e6c4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that will yield more false positives than true positives
<shadeslayer> hm
<sgclark> Riddell: oh hmm, my local got messed somehow, ok fixing install files
<shadeslayer> I wonder how long it will take to run it over all of ubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I also get funky stuff like : "INFO: parsing juk"/ 
<shadeslayer> with the extra /
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> "INFO: parsing qt5"- 
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll look at kde-l10n and also start prepping for upload to archive
<Riddell> sgclark: if you'll take perlkde too that would be lovely
<sgclark> Riddell: yep
<shadeslayer> quite like how python takes 30 MB's just for fetching all the branches, but ruby takes 3 MB's to branch and parse files
<Riddell> ..don't..tell..that..to..harald
<shadeslayer> -> falling in love with ruby
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's not from me is it?
<shadeslayer> that would be me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u saying you get any random garbage?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sometimes
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which is weird
<apachelogger> you should drink less
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> no reason to
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't see how to be honest
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah me neither
<apachelogger> I think you are imagining things :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: could be python fucking up shit
<apachelogger> meby
<apachelogger> but
<shadeslayer> lies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924318/
<apachelogger> puts makes a newline
<apachelogger> so it would be weird
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: line 189
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I think I'm using pp
<shadeslayer>     pp "INFO: parsing #{package}"
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you run the ruby thing through a python thing?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> yeah, I'll blame python then
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how so btw
<apachelogger> getting branch list?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> don't want to use static list
<apachelogger> I always wondered if I have enough motivation to clone launchpadlib :P
<apachelogger> I never do
<shadeslayer> I'd love that :3
<shadeslayer> launchpadlib in ruby would be 1 bazillion times faster
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> at least use less mem
<apachelogger> anywho,  it probably wouldn't be hard, just a matter of finding the right gem for the job
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/ruby.php disagrees though
<apachelogger> yeah don't use debian ruby, it's no good :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> oh gosh
<shadeslayer> they're on 1.2
<shadeslayer> jebus
<apachelogger> wut, nono
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 2.1 you mean?
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> epoch fucked with my brain
<apachelogger> 1.2 would have been a bit weird xD
<shadeslayer> yes
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> Riddell: umm, this something to be concerned about? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924529/
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> this is not
<shadeslayer> good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924550/
<shadeslayer> that's all I have
<shadeslayer> from parsing all our branches
<shadeslayer> which looks wrong
<shadeslayer> seems a bit busted if you ask me
<Riddell> sgclark: nah, perlkde always does that, I've never considered it important enough to care
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's your code still :P
<apachelogger> I can tell you for sure certain that kdelibs and kde-workspace parse and they contain more than that
<apachelogger> so it must be a problem outside the class
<bzoltan> mitya57:  we have new fix for the same topic -> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator-ubuntudevice-qmlprojects2/+merge/229237 would you be kind to merge it in?
<shadeslayer> my screen is currently glitching
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> oh huh
<shadeslayer> running krunner fixed it
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde-workspace doesn't parse at all for me
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> I know why
<shadeslayer> I iz stupid
<bzoltan> Riddell: we have new fix for the same topic -> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator-ubuntudevice-qmlprojects2/+merge/229237 would you be kind to merge it in?
<Riddell> bzoltan: looking
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pft :P
<bzoltan> Riddell:  thank you
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace 	0001-kwin-glx-Avoid-MSAA-configs-in-initDrawableConfigs.patch 	true 	=?UTF-8?q?Fredrik=20H=C3=B6glund?= 	
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> that's from the patch actually
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> fun stuff
<apachelogger> must have been a bad export from git or smth
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> bzoltan: merged!
<bzoltan> Riddell: sweet! Thank you.
<Riddell> bzoltan: note it's common pactice in kubuntu to have the name of the patch in the changelog for easy greppability, I don't think that practice has spread elsewhere in ubuntu though
<bzoltan> Riddell:  that is a smart practice. I will start using it
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> kio is at 5.0.0-1ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> that looks very wrong
<shadeslayer> er 5.0.0a-1ubuntu2
<sgclark> Riddell: those two are done, gonna head out for a few. If you need me for anything email me.
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fails to run on kdepim-runtime-13.10
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-patch-parser.rb:59:in `strip': invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 (ArgumentError)
<shadeslayer>  GenericName[zh_CN]=Akonadi æ<89><98>ç<9b><98>å·¥å<85>·
<shadeslayer> fun
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: non-utf8 you'll likely need to rescue to take note of 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, but non-utf8 is only in content
<shadeslayer> I don't know why it even crashes at strip when it should have exited the loop before parsing the content
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it wouldn't exit if the patch is malformed that's what I detailed earlier, dep3 only asserts ---- as end of parser, so with silly patch formats it can entirely happen that the entire patch more or less is parsed as a freeform description and subsequently discarded as not valid because it had no subject/description header
<shadeslayer> anyone want to fix kio
<shadeslayer> my head hurts
<shadeslayer> where is the polkit packaging branch
<shadeslayer> it doesn't exit
<shadeslayer> *exist
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: enobranch IIRC
<Riddell> 4.13.97 uploading to utopic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upload to utopic directly?
<Riddell> I'm away for the weekend, someone else will need to poke it through
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7925134/
<xnox> apachelogger: oh, usb-creator ported to qt5? Where is it? I'll merge it upstream =)
<xnox> apachelogger: also are you working on ubiquity port? =))))))
<soee> apachelogger: when all this stuff you showd with Porting to KDE Frameworks 5 post will land in utopic ?
<yofel> what am I doing wrong o.O?
<yofel> $ qdbus --system com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.version
<yofel> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied
<yofel> Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.224" (uid=1000 pid=30639 comm="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus --system c") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6" member="version" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init ")
<tsimpson> apparently one needs system administrative privileges to call that method
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, I'm not sure how that upower version check you added to powerdevil is supposed to work but it doesn't work for me
<yofel> powerdevil does use the login interface, but as the version check fails, the only reason why suspend works with upower 0.9 is that the upower capability check is successful
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-02
<ScottK> Found and fixed a bug just about 4 months before it would have had its 11th anniversary.
<ScottK> (Not Kubuntu related, but I had to share)
<valorie> extremely cool!
<valorie> and probably deep in the stack, if it was so old?
<valorie> congratulations on doing that, ScottK
<ScottK> Very much a corner case.
<valorie> ScottK: nice to see someone sweeping the dust bunnies out of the corners
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> some user reports this issue:
<soee> kubuntu-plasma5-desktop : Depends: kio-extras but it is not going to be installed
<jussi> good evening all :)
<apachelogger> xnox: I am not working on ubiquity; usb-creator might not be able to go upstream for 14.10 because we'd have integration issues from kdelibs4 -> pyqt5 WRT themeing
<apachelogger> that is unless you have immediate use for it, I'd hold off for 15.04
<apachelogger> jussi: hello bruce
<jussi> hi apachelogger. why am I Bruce today?
<apachelogger> jussi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA
<apachelogger> I have to confess I never quite understood that sketch
<soee> apachelogger: could you take few minutes and check if kubuntu-plasma5-desktop has dependency problems with kio-extras as some users reports ?
<jussi> apachelogger: ahhhh...
<apachelogger> soee: not at a work computer I am 
<apachelogger> soee: "dependency problems" is not a description one can look into though :P
<soee> apachelogger: he posted this http://pastebin.com/s3H2v8Sv
<apachelogger> that's not really the problem though, something is holding back kio-extras
<apachelogger> likely another alraedy installed package
<apachelogger> so it's not an unlikey issue, what you pasted doesn't help finding it though :)
<soee> is it possible somehow to verify what causing this ?
<apachelogger> sure if the guy shows up again tell him to run `sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes kio-extras`
<apachelogger> that will produce output that should say why exactly kio-extras cannot be installed
<soee> hi dileep
<soee> 13:21] <apachelogger> sure if the guy shows up again tell him to run `sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes kio-extras`
<soee> apachelogger:  its dileep :)
<dileep> i tried this
<soee> and ?
<dileep> this is what i get
<dileep> http://pastebin.com/6N4bVZts
<soee> libexif wasnt it a bit broken and placed in proposed ?
<soee> not sure though if this verison exactly
<soee> dileep: do you have by any chance proposed enabled ?
<dileep> yes. it was checked
<dileep> i'm updating cache ryt now
<apachelogger> don't use proposed on the devel series, proposed often gets you into trouble there because all new packages without automated QA land there :)
<dileep> still getting the same output on the terminal
<dileep> important updates,recommended updates and unsupported updates are checked
<dileep> what exactly is "sudo apt-get build-dep ufraw" is used for????
<dileep> when i enter this "sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes libexiv2-12"
<dileep> i get this on the terminal "Package libexiv2-12 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dileep> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dileep> is there anything i can try to get plasma 5 in kubuntu 14.10 using ppa?
<soee> dileep: it was fresh unicorn installation or upgrade from older version >
<soee> ?
<dileep> upgrade
<soee> id suggest to fresh install
<dileep> thats painful!!!i always do i get stuck
<dileep> when* 
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 ...ugh!
<6JTAA0NVQ> can anyone please tell me the directory where the kde plasmoid widgets are saved?
<ShalokShalom> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<ShalokShalom> Why 2 times desktop, please ? o.O
 * yofel loves when the cause for a bug stares right at his face while he's debugging it for days..
<yofel> I mean, 1.13.1 looks like a very valid floating point number, huh...
<yofel> shadeslayer, apachelogger: looks sane? http://paste.kde.org/przs0cdiz
<soee_> i can confirm now issue that one user reported earlier, iv installed 14.10 using latest iso, now when i want to insall plasma5 from next ppa
<yofel> ok, I have suspend back \o/
<yofel> now hibernate needs to be hidden...
<soee_> i have dependency problem kubuntu-plasma5-desktop and kio-extras
<yofel> the thing with exiv?
<soee_> yes, kio-extras depends om libexif2-12 but is not installable
<yofel> yeah, needs a rebuild
<yofel> I'll do that
<soee_> yofel is there any workaround for this atm ?
<yofel> well, you can install libexiv2-12 from trusty...
<ScottK> yofel: Why are we hiding hibernate again?
<ScottK> It always worked fine for me, so I don't get it.
<yofel> uh, IIRC too unreliable to leave enabled by default?
<yofel> not sure what the state today is, but it's been very unreliable for me
<ScottK> That's what I've heard, but is it really true.
<ScottK> Since the Plasma 5 stuff is experimental anyway, maybe leave it an see how it goes.
<yofel> nah, it's not plasma related, it's logind that doesn't respect the policy. So now that I made powerdevil use logind again Hibernate is "supported"
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> I'd say leave it and see if people complain.
<yofel> so, just tried it again...
<soee> yofel: the rebuild worked i think, the issue is gone 
<yofel> a) the policykit authentication window that asks for the password to allow hibernating with multiple running users showed up after/below the screen lock
<yofel> b) it did hibernate, it did *not* restore the session
<yofel> might be thanks to be having 8G RAM and 6G swap...
<yofel> *me
<soee> 6G swap ?
<yofel> yes?
<soee> is it used anyway ?
<yofel> often
<soee> when does the swap is used? when ram is not enough only ?
<yofel> keep quassel open, 4x dolphin, the whole pim/akonadi stuff, firefox, chrome, then build something with multiple compiler process
<soee> woho, plasma5 works on my desktop now also :)
<yofel> and suddenly 8G is not *that* much
<soee> :)
<soee> i wonder if this will work:
<soee> on my laptop i have .config folder, is it possible to link it to owncloud directory and sync with .config on my desktop
<soee> so i can have the same configuration on both PC and lap
<ScottK> yofel: Usually for hibernate, you need swap > ram.
<yofel> IIRC it's swap >= used memory, but I think I didn't have enough indeed
<yofel> I pretty much stopped using it since I have 8G memory. It simply takes too long to copy that amount of data for my taste
<yofel> and suspend does the job for me
<ScottK> Right, but if swap !> ram, it'll be unreliable.
<yofel> it would be unreliable even then. If you have 8G RAM + 12G swap, and a total of 13G memory used it'll fail again
<yofel> windows solves this nicely by just using a dedicated file... but I guess that would be too much of a filesystem specific implementation for linux
<soee> what was the package name for ctcurve for gtk apps ?
<ScottK> You mean qtcurve?
<soee> yes
<ScottK> Binary is qtcurve
<ScottK> Source is kde-style-qtcurve
<soee> ah i think it is kde-style-qtcurve4
<soee> yup.. got it on gtk settings list
<soee> Riddell: shouldn't kde-style-qtcurve4 be installed by default and set as defautl for gtk2 apps ?
<yofel> actually, that's the qt4 theme, you're looking for gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<soee> i have installed it as it was recommended by kubuntu-plasma5-desktop but gtk2 apps did not use qtcurve if kde-style-qtcurve5 is not installed (it is not available in kcmshell4 kde-gtk-config)
<soee> *qtcurve4
<soee> or wait, wrong
<soee> qt4 apps ?
<soee> muon etc
<soee> but i had ti set it through kde-gtk-config
<yofel> there's a bunch of config stuff in kde-style-qtcurve4, maybe some of that is needed for the other 2
<xnox> apachelogger: i'd love to review / study usb-creator port, and e.g. maintain it as a branch and/or another frontend-ui option upstream.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-03
<mcstr_> any good alternative to kernelcheck?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<santa_> morning :)
<soee> someone on plamsa5 ?
<BluesKaj> soee, not here, it's not ready for my laptop
<soee> BluesKaj: why not ?
<BluesKaj> broke my system, couldn't login
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> strange
<soee> sholdnt be such situation
<santa_> BluesKaj: in that case, if you have time to talk with us about your issue you could paste your .xsession-errors file
<santa_> hopefully would give a clue about what's wrong
<soee> i have it running fine on my Dell, and also my desktop - installed yesterday
<BluesKaj> soee, IO didn't bother with it , I reinstalled kubuntu with plasma4 to / and I'm sticking with that
<santa_> <soee> someone on plamsa5 ? -> I have a few virtual machines with kubuntu and siduction (packaging done by me, heavily based on kubuntu)
<soee> santa_: i just wanted someone to confirm small error when connecting to wifi
<soee> kdeinit5 or something crashes than
<santa_> hmm, I don't have wifi in the virtual machines
<soee> some entries are gone from systray but basicaly all works fine :)
<santa_> which entries are gone?
<soee> kmix, clipper so i see only network icon (to big though)
<soee> but after some thime those entries are back
<soee> theres no such issue whit cable
<santa_> ugh, I think I can see both of them normally
<soee> il try to record this later and show here :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Quintasan> hurr durr
<Quintasan> alsamixer is able to control my audio but pulseaudio suddently doesnt even detect it
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> Ignoring /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/sound/card29, because marked so
<Quintasan> lel
<Quintasan> disabling pulseaudio worked
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/usb-creator/qt5 I was actually pondering about renaming the frontend to Qt altogether as all kdelibs features we used are now in Qt (short of the more advanced kmessagebox versions) so putting it into trunk as FrontendQt is very much an option
<apachelogger> that goes for all kde versions of all ubuntu guis btw
<yofel> apachelogger: comments on my upstart regexing?
<apachelogger> yofel: well what does it do? :P
<apachelogger> or perhaps
<apachelogger> yofel: why is it better than the previous one?
<yofel> makes the regex only match the 1.13 part of 1.13.1 as QString("1.13.1").toFloat() is 0, which is not >= 1.11
<apachelogger> mh
<yofel> maybe just doing string comparison would be better, but I don't know how to do that in qt
<apachelogger> yofel: to be honest, I think the version compare should be fixed
<yofel> what direction would you take?
<apachelogger> I'd make this a proper version compare, alas I don't think there's a lib providing a function for that so the regex probably is least invasive
<apachelogger> the regex looks fine
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> yofel: you could leave the generic regex and string manipulate the match
<yofel> as in?
<apachelogger> get match, check if . appears more than once if so, ditch the versions
<apachelogger> or
<yofel> hm, wouldn't it be easier if I then change the regex to ([0-9]+.?[0-9]*).*
<yofel> that would even match 1.13.2a or so
<apachelogger> .split(), shrink list .join list
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, it also makes my head hurt :P
<apachelogger> plus regex is muchos slow
<yofel> and splitting and joining the first two items is faster o.O?
<apachelogger> regex is really slow, if you implemented the regex matching manually it'd even be faster than the actual regex
<apachelogger> anywho, my selling point is readability
<yofel> well, lets see if I can figure out how to do that
<apachelogger> it's much clearly what is going on if you fetch the entire version and then clip it into form so that you can do a float compare
<apachelogger> other option would be to split() and then bitshift into a unit64 until that is full and discard the rest of the matched string then do a compare with the uint64
<apachelogger> ^ that's a cheapsters version compare ^^
<yofel> ...
<yofel> let me do a split/join before you come up with something even crazier :P
<apachelogger> qstring::split -> qlist::mid -> qlist::join
<apachelogger> or you could do qstring::split -> iter i<2 -> qstring::append qlist(iter) 
<apachelogger> that's too much code for no gain though
<apachelogger> IMO
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/przs0cdiz ?
<apachelogger> that's the same paste
<yofel> oops
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/p1jxe3i0k
<apachelogger> yofel: what if the version is 5 :P
<yofel> damnit
<apachelogger> yofel: have a look at mid
<apachelogger> you can do a ternary a la list.mid(0, list.size() < 2 ? 1 : 2)
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> list.mid(0, list.size() < 2 ? 0 : 1)
<apachelogger> I am too drunk :P
<apachelogger> something like that, just with proper indexes ;)
<yofel> apachelogger: mid(0, 2) seems to work even with '5', it just takes as many exist if less than 2
<apachelogger> ah lovely
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pc4eg3b3r
<apachelogger> yofel: perfect
<yofel> apachelogger: should I commit or rather put it on reviewboard?
<apachelogger> yofel: RB
<yofel> ack
<yofel> and do you know where that code lives in plasma5...?
<apachelogger> yofel: kde:powerdevil
<yofel> thanks
<Riddell> cor, frameworks 5 is there for the packaging
<yofel> how do I set someone as reviewer on reviewboard again?
<yofel> I mean, it says Groups:/People: but what do I have to put there?
<yofel> oh, right. The help pops up when I'm wring..
<yofel> *writing
<yofel> but who's responsible for powerdevil?
 * yofel puts plasma in there and hopes someone sees it
<shadeslayer> valorie: btw do we have a plan for the book?
 * shadeslayer is unaware of one atm :O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: anyone coming in tomorrow?
<ScottK> yofel: Don't you want afiestas?
<yofel> do I? I know he works on solid, but that's all..
<apachelogger> plasma is fine
<apachelogger> powerdevil doesn't have a dedicated maintainer right now I think
<valorie> shadeslayer: I'll send out an email for today
<valorie> today, I mean
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the krfb security advisory?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-27
<Guest91429> Mamarok here, sorry, can't commect to my nick I am on mobile right now
 * ScottK waves to Guest91429 (since Mamarok doesn't tab complete at the moment)
<Guest91429> ahoneybun: erm, Slack is nt free, so I decline your offer. Please let's stick to free Software services, use a bouncer isntead
<Guest91429> I don't think it is a good idea to use non-free services, not good at all
<Guest91429> ScottK: unless someone reminds me of the NickServ comand to free my nick, apparently autologin doesn't work on this connection
<Guest91429> and the help thingy doesn't seem to work eithr
<ScottK> Your nick isn't online at the moment as far as I can see.
<Guest91429> well, I have to free it, as I can't use it, not available apparently
<Guest91429> oh, not online, so the bouncer is down?
<ScottK> Apparently.  I don't see it.
<Guest91429> to free a nick, what is it again, ghost or what was the command?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Guest91429> I can't get freenode to tell me the command
<Guest91429> nope ghost doesn't work, hell, what's that command again
<ScottK> I think you can just /nick Mamarok
<Guest91429> no, as it says it is not available, so I have to free it
 * ScottK notes the time and heads for bed.  Good luck.
<ScottK> Weird.
<Guest91429> thx, good night :)
<claydoh> Guest91429: try /msg nickserv ghost nick passwd
<claydoh> I think
<Guest91429> nope, tried that already
<claydoh> well that worked, welcome back Mamarok
<Mamarok> it was release I was looking for, ghost is when it is already locked in on another device
<claydoh> I forget the basics of irc regularly, have to search for everything
<Mamarok> yeah, and googling from a smartphone is not exactly very convenient
<claydoh> nope, not usually
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vip> moin
<lordievader> Hey vip 
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> is Plasma 5.3.2 available for 15.04, backports maybe?
<vip> BluesKaj: I've asked about it few days ago, but the universe is against these backports :)
<vip> but, maybe...
<BluesKaj> a lot of users don't know what to do when they're directed to git sources ,and git makes the assumption that users know how to use git 
<diego__> Hello, I'm looking for help in fixing a bug that I found to be reported.  I understand there's a patch too, but I don't know how to apply the patch.  Am I in the right place?
<BluesKaj> diego__, check this http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2014/12/patch-command-examples/
<gQuigs> hi there, are kubuntu images not generating a known issue? - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<gQuigs> almost been a month at this point, no new even in /pending/
<diego__> BluesKaj: Thank you.  
<yofel> gQuigs: first time I heard that, so maybe not.
<yofel> looks like we have breeze package issues.. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212819642/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_amd64_kubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> gQuigs: unless there's more breakage we should have dailies in a day or two again
<gQuigs> yofel: awesome, thanks!
<BluesKaj> beta on thurs 
<_Groo_> can someone confirm that with latest kubuntu ci (from at least 3 days), plasma is kinda broken? the panel misses a few widgets, the desktop and panel are separate windows now and so on...
<VeryBewitching> Could anyone point me to the package maintainer for Konversation in Vivid?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi claydoh
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> hi Riddell
<Riddell> clivejo: want to have a look at calligra or something just now?
<clivejo> its a mess
<clivejo> I need to start again
<Riddell> clivejo: want me to start up an ec2 and we can look together?
<clivejo> sure
 * Riddell fires one up
<lordievader> !tester Alpha2 images are available, it is time to test \o/
<ubottu> lordievader: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordievader> !testers Alpha2 images are available, it is time to test \o/
<ubottu> lordievader: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordievader> Alpha2 images are available, it is time to test \o/ | !testers
<lordievader> !testers | Alpha2 images are available, it is time to test \o/
<ubottu> Alpha2 images are available, it is time to test \o/: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<lordievader> There we go ;)
<clivejo> iso images?
<Riddell> clivejo: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-51-174.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<lordievader> clivejo: Yes: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/343/builds
<Riddell> clivejo: going to join?
<clivejo> Im trying!!
<clivejo> stupid key file
<Riddell> what's up?
<clivejo> whats the switch to tell ssh to use a key file
<Riddell> -i
<Riddell> ssh -i foo.pem ubuntu@ec2-50-16-51-174.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> Im in
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> clivejo: make a directory
<Riddell> branch the packaging https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra
<Riddell> and download the tar yes
<Riddell> lovely
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/07/28/akademy-a-coruna-photos/
<Riddell> clivejo: you don't need current if you're getting packaging from bzr
<clivejo> dont I need the patches for kubuntu?
<clivejo> is bzr not the debian packaging?
<clivejo> this is my problem, dont understand this bit
<Riddell> bzr is kubuntu packaging
<clivejo> Riddell: can you teach me!
<Riddell> clivejo: it differs per package, we are moving everything into debian git and there are branches for kubuntu and branches for debian but...
<Riddell> calligra hasn't moved yet
<Riddell> so it's still in bzr for kubuntu
<Riddell> so grab the bzr
<Riddell> and that includes the packaging and any patches
<clivejo> this is new to me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> never used bzr
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, available for Alpha2 testing?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader yes I am , when do we start ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The images are available on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/343/builds
<Riddell> clivejo: just copy and paste command from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra
<clivejo> can you se the command at the prompt?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes looks good
<clivejo> what path should I be in?
<clivejo> do I need to create a debian folder first?
<Riddell> clivejo: make a new directory I guess
<Riddell> it'll create the debian folder and you copy it in
<Riddell> clivejo: try now
<clivejo> what black magic did you do!
<clivejo> Riddell: is that locale warning a problem?
<Riddell> clivejo: my ec2 setup script also copies my bazaar config files which assume the machine has my ssh keys
<Riddell> clivejo: nah that's just cos I use spanish
<clivejo> so the patches are applied ok?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep looking good
<Riddell> clivejo: dch -i  to add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> export EDITOR=nano might help too
<clivejo> Riddell: is that OK?
<Riddell> clivejo: lovely
<mparillo> lordievader: I will start on 32-bit
<clivejo> go for a debuild?
<lordievader> mparillo: Good, I'm busy on 64bit.
<Riddell> clivejo: go for it
<clivejo> how many cores?
<Riddell> clivejo: only 2
<Riddell>  /proc/cpuinfo will know
<clivejo> Riddell: is there an easy way to strip out the version requirements?
<Riddell> clivejo:  /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> sometimes works
<sgclark> hi, did anyone test vivid frameworks backports?
<clivejo> Riddell: that is handy!
<Riddell> clivejo: so time for coffee I guess
<clivejo> lunch time for me!
<clivejo> can I push this to LP from the EC?
<Riddell> clivejo: no you're need your ssh key which you can't put on the ec2 because then I'll steal your identity
<Riddell> you'll
<clivejo> can you sign it?
<clivejo> Ill do this locally
<Riddell> when we want to upload the package to launchpad PPA it can be signed with debian -r  and it'll do it remotely
<Riddell> debsign -r   rather
<clivejo> so no point in doing it on my mchine?
<Riddell> clivejo: you can do the bzr on your machine
<lordievader> Hmm slideshow during the installation ain't translated, to where do I file the bug?
<Riddell> clivejo: I just added you to ~kubuntu-packagers so you can commit directly from there
<lordievader> Ubiquity?
<Riddell> lordievader: ubuntu-slideshow I think
<Riddell> clivejo: time for coffee
<clivejo> 0%
<clivejo> lot of coffee
<lordievader> Riddell: Check.
 * Riddell lunches
 * BluesKaj heads to the kitchen for 2nd java
<shadeslayer> Gah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what time is the thing
<BluesKaj> is there something wrong with the Wily alpha2 html source, received an error message saying the download was stopped by the network because it was taking too long 
<lordievader> Zsynced here just fine, both 64bit and 32bit.
<BluesKaj> my dsl speed isn't the greatest but I've not seen that error before
<BluesKaj> trying the zsync instead of the html
<mparillo_> BluesKaj: I successfully zsynced (kubuntu) and http downloaded (Win7). But my FIOS (FTTP) is generally much faster than any download site. Alas, I never got a good answer to my zsync for windows question
<BluesKaj> but I've had alpha beta image downloads fail in the past 
<BluesKaj> had to try one 3 times ...think the kubuntu server is at fault 
<BluesKaj> mparillo_, I'm in the boonies so i have a dsl 6mb connection which very reliable most of the time and the kubuntu server , wherever that is is not 
<lordievader> I've never had a problem with the Ubuntu servers.
<BluesKaj> I've had trouble with these image sdownloads in the past , several have failed
<BluesKaj> maybe the browsers are to blame, maybe zsync is the best method for me, we''ll see
<lordievader> wget from the commandline/
<BluesKaj> wget can work ,but never tried it with ubuntu servers
<mparillo_> I like zsync, especially when you can get three or more release candidates in a week.
<lordievader> Indeed
<BluesKaj> it's nice to have alternatives 
<mparillo_> It is a shame there is no decent port of zsync for Windows, because during the work day, I can usually squeeze in some time to test installs on a VM under Win7, but I hate to keep downloading big images.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: thing at 16:00 today
<soee> shadeslayer: can you jump to slack for a moment in a free time ?
<BluesKaj> doesn't look like zsync gave me the whole file, the cli says the download is 100% , but it hasn't returned to the prompt yet, seems to be in limbo and the iso file is still  ".part" in ~/
<lordievader> Zsync is probably still busy.
<BluesKaj> wish there was an indicator telling me it is, almost did ctl-c
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Check top.
<lordievader> Or if you want more information atop.
<BluesKaj> yeah ksysguard says zsync is still active , but there's only a bit of memory being used and no cpu 
<lordievader> Hmm, well the good thing about zsync is you can just kill it and resume.
<BluesKaj> how
<mparillo_> I *think* the pause at the end of zsync is when it does its checksum thing.
<BluesKaj> it's been almost 10mins
<lordievader> mparillo_: Probably, yes.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Just kill it and run the same command (in the same cwd).
<mparillo_> Oh, for me it is maybe a minute (guess)
<BluesKaj> how to kill it without cancelling ?
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> ok , ctl-c then ran zsync again and it did the checksum, now I have the full file...kind of weird that it would just sit there for 10mins and do nothing
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Perhaps you triggered some bug.
<BluesKaj> doubt it the checksum is fine
<soee> sgclark: congrats for winning Akademy Award :)
<sgclark> soee: thanks!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu at Akademy | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF 5.12 Wily build status: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.12.0_wily.html | Plasma Mobile images http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/neon-akademy
<soee_> shadeslayer: sory my connection crushed, back on slack
<BluesKaj> alpha 2 has login problems on the default kernel , the recovery kernel boots to a desktop but it has time server problems that can't be changed in the time settings, enabling sddm in the VT/TTY takles the command but the greeter page doesn't load. I'm still on alpha1 on this partition.
<lordievader> Hmm, that is too bad. I hope he can report a bug on that.
<lordievader> ahoneybun_: Nice blog posts about the Akademy :)
<clivejo> Riddell: this is what happened on my local install too, missing liblibkispsd.so.14
<sgclark> https://build.kde.org/view/QT/job/qt5%20v5.2.1%20kf5-minimum/PLATFORM=Linux,compiler=gcc/3/console
<sgclark> oops
<Riddell> lordievader: how's alpha going?
<lordievader> Riddell: Pretty good. Only had one report of trouble. See Blueskaj comment of some time ago.
<Riddell> clivejo: how's packaging?
<lordievader> Riddell: Just to make sure, is it correct that I cannot yet mark things ready?
<Riddell> lordievader: if they have enough tests done that you're happy to say they're ready then go ahead and tick them
<Riddell> of course there may still be respins until thursday if some issue is found
<lordievader> Oh no, I have a couple of tests I want to perform tommorow. But I do not see any option for marking them ready.
<Riddell> lordievader: at the bottom of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/343/builds do you see an Administration section with a couple of drop down boxes?
<Riddell> -set_target_properties(libkispsd PROPERTIES                                                                               │····················
<Riddell> +set_target_properties(kritapsd PROPERTIES                                                                                │····················
<Riddell> clivejo: there you go it just got renamed from the clunky liblibkispsd to libkritapsd
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what was your issue with testing alpha 2 candidates?
<lordievader> Riddell: No, I do not. Just the Canonical footer.
<Riddell> lordievader: ok ping stgraber until he gives admin to you
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  the default nvidia driver was the problem (nouveau) , solved it by using the recovery kernel and installing the the recommended nvidia driver. the sddm greeter/login page wouldn't load using the default kernel. 
<Riddell> meh, nvidia, what a pain
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Have you reported a bug about that?
<BluesKaj> my nvidia experience is better with nvidia than the ati-radeon 
<BluesKaj> oops repeating myself again
<BluesKaj> no I'm still busy setting up the system , desktop themes fonts colours etc
<BluesKaj> no bug reports yet
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Please do when you have the time. Also report your findings on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> had soem crashes so I'll check the logs before I report any bugs
<clivejo> Riddell: do I fix that in the bzr archive too?
<Riddell> clivejo: just fix it in the calligra build for now then we'll sync to bzr when we're happy
<clivejo> Riddell: how do I find these?
<clivejo> liblibglobal.so.14 is the next problem
<Riddell> clivejo: I downloaded the current calligra into current/
<Riddell> so you can grep through that to find where it was
<Riddell> then diff to the current stuff
<clivejo> liblibglobal was the one I had problems with last time
<clivejo> so liblibglogal.so.14 is now libkritaglobal.so.14 ?
<BluesKaj> why doesn't systemsettings have any effect on dolphin, is there no integration between plasma 4 and 5 at all ..I despise that disgusting pale green default colour that all the plasma 4 apps are forced to use
<Riddell> some settings are synced
<Riddell> dunno which
<BluesKaj> should have some sync/integration by now 
<santa_> good evening doko, we are hitting now some extra issues because of non-kde libraries which got an abi break because of the libstdc++ abi break
<doko> which are?
<santa_> musicbrainz and openbabel
<santa_> doko: libkcddb and kscd doesn't build, I presume they need a rebuilt musicbrainz, relevant part of one of one of the build logs: https://paste.kde.org/ppl6palpe
<santa_> doko: + kalzium and libkface doesn't build. I presume they need a newer openbabel, relevant part of one of the build logs: https://paste.kde.org/pdhtcz7y6
<santa_> doko: status page of kde apps built with gcc 5 with full build logs here http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_kdeapplications.html
<doko> santa_, looks promising
<doko> santa_, ok, I'll prepare these, but in another ppa which you can't yet use
<doko> I think this status is good enough. what about the kde4libs ftbfs?
<santa_> doko: working on it, just missing optional symbols so far
<santa_> we also need to check the other legacy kde 4 stuff such as kdepimlibs, but we are close to be somewhat finished with the tasks to be done before the gcc 5 switch
<santa_> oh, and the 3rd party and extragear apps (amarok, subtitlecomposer, krecipes...), but that world is too heteregeneous so probably we will have to deal with that after switch
<lordievader> Did I miss anything?
<clivejo> Riddell: are all those warnings safe to ignore?
<soee> clivejo: wanna join team on slack ? :)
<clivejo> sure, Im a great slacker!
<soee> clivejo: can you send me your email ?
<clivejo> LOL what is it?!?
<soee> so i can invite you ?
<soee> ;)
<soee> i wanna test it to communicate inside Kubuntu team and commnity users
<clivejo> oh slack.com?
<soee> yes
<clivejo> LOL
<soee> lordievader: did you test already alpha2 images ?
<soee> the main reasons i want to try slack is: if we allow other users to join they can track history on help channel so even when they left they can go back and see if they problem was solved
<soee> also if they join once there is some chance they stay for a lnger an maybe try to conribute :)
<lordievader> soee: Lots, yes. But if you have time to test please do!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-29
<ScottK> libkdcraw would FTBFS right now.  You'll probably want to merge the upload I just did to Debian.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Time for an upgrade test.
<mparillo> Yesterday I was still stuck with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordievader> Lets see if I hit the same.
<lordievader> Hmm, modemmanager generated an error.
<lordievader> Furthermore upgrade went without trouble.
<lordievader> mparillo: Did you use the gui updater?
<mparillo> lordievader: These are the directions (with screenshots) I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WilyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<clivejo> Riddell: why is it reporting missing files even when I have them in the .install file?!?
<lordievader> mparillo: I used the do-release-upgrade tool, went smoothly.
<mamarley> Is the GCC 5 migration done yet?  I was planning on upgrading once that was done.
<mparillo> Does anybody know the difference between do-release-upgrade and kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade?
<allee> soee: why slack.com.   In Akademy they use telegram.   A quick look and telegram seem to do the same (about deep search I'm not sure)
<soee> this package is helb back since few daysin wily: libavcodec-extra
<soee> can someone reply to this: https://plus.google.com/115417981531859935560/posts/KYJAyuNaMZ5 ?
<soee> lordievader: are there any problems ugrading 15.04 to Alpha 2 through cli ?
<soee> *to 15.10 Alpha 2
<lordievader> soee: Upgrade went smooth for me. Minor problem with modemmmanager. Just needed to run apt-get dist-upgrade after upgrade.
<soee> ok, cool. thank you
<shadeslayer> mhall119: are you coming to Ubucon Berlin?
<soee> systemd update comming: Uploaded #systemd   223 to Debian sid, this also includes quite a few packaging fixes and cleanups. I have the Ubuntu update ready as well, but I will hold that back until after the current Alpha-2 soft freeze.﻿
<soee> interesting article: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-software-center-is-really-hated-by-community-but-why-487990.shtml
<soee> this make me wonder if we should invest time and resources working on Muon Discover
<keithzg> Well, I mean . . . Muon Discover is prettier ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-30
<mhall119> shadeslayer: not likely, but dholbach, dpm and/or popey might
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> soee: How did your upgrade go?
<lordievader> !testers | last day of Alpha2 testing, if you have time please test :)
<ubottu> last day of Alpha2 testing, if you have time please test :): testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> mparillo: thanks for testing upgrades, I guess I really need to look into that
<sbivol> hi, I would like to ask about KDE updates for Kubuntu 15.04: I have reported several bugs to KDE only to find out that all of them have been fixed long ago, but the fixes are not in Kubuntu packages. this is true for the official packages and also for the Kubuntu PPA packages
<sbivol> is there something I could do to help backport these bugfixes to Kubuntu packages?
<Riddell> sbivol: testing needed now for Frameworks 5.12 update
<Riddell> sbivol: it's in kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<sgclark> sbivol: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks needs testing, then I can copy to backports and finish plasma
<Riddell> ScottK: 5.12 frameworks packages are syncing into wily, do you know anything about that?
<ScottK> Riddell: no.
<Riddell> hum, who would?
<Riddell> is the sync script logged?
<ScottK> I recall a mention that the sync script was broken so it was stopped.
<ScottK> Maybe it was broken than they thought.
<Riddell> well it shouldn't do any harm
<Riddell> sonnet 5.12.0-1 (Accepted)   Artur Rona 
<Riddell> it's ari-tczew
<Riddell> note to self: this needs fixed should be easy enough https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-kdelibs4support/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<sbivol> now I use frameworks version 5.9.0. kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks offers 5.12.0. I'll upgrade and report back
<sbivol> is it a known bug that highlighting an item in the K menu (mouse hover) works only for half of the items?
<sbivol> it's pretty visible, and upgrading Frameworks has not fixed it
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: are you at Rialta?
<Riddell> he is at the uni
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ^^
<santa_> good morning doko, any news about musicbrainz and openbabel?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh ok
<doko> santa_, no, will have a look
<santa_> ok, btw we are working on gcc 5 stuff right @ akademy
<santa_> Riddell: kitemmodels had a patch, but it seems it's not in git yet http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/frameworks-5.12/kitemmodels/
<santa_> same for kjs and kcoreaddons
<Riddell> ScottK: it's probably a good idea to merge in the various gcc changes to debian branches for frameworks since debian is switching to gcc 5 too
<ScottK> Yep.  If someone can make a list of the packages, I can take a look at that.
<ScottK> Did Qt need patches?
<ScottK> That's probably first in any case.
<santa_> ScottK: about qt I don't know, but I will make an experimental build here to give you a clue. about frameworks anything with a subfolder here was patched http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/frameworks-5.12/
<santa_> ScottK: oh, and also note that there's non-kde stuff which may hinder your work on this, for instance, for us (= kubuntu) plasma-workspace failed to build like this https://paste.kde.org/pu0e0mtcq
<santa_> they were other ftbfs'es following that patttern, that kind of build failure happens because you need a non-kde library which broke it's abi
<santa_> in the plasma-workspace case it was libqalculate, which will need a transition, see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791159
<ubottu> Debian bug 791159 in src:libqalculate "libqalculate: library transition may be needed when GCC 5 is the default" [Important,Open]
 * Riddell publishes http://jriddell.org/2015/07/30/akademy-day-trip/
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> hi clivejo, how did you get on?
<clivejo> not good
<Riddell> clivejo: what's up?
<clivejo> cant understand why the files arent being put into the correct packages
<Riddell> clivejo: got an example?
<clivejo> the icon files being listed by dh_install --missing-files
<Riddell> clivejo: there's no icon files there
<Riddell> just these two I see which need added somewhere
<Riddell> usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/calligra_filter_karbon2image.desktop
<Riddell> usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/krita_presethistory.desktop
<clivejo> usr/share/calligraactive/qml/DocumentTypeSelector.qml 
<clivejo> is in calligracative.install
<clivejo> but dh_install says its not installed anywhere7
<Riddell> clivejo: calligraactive isn't built any more, it's not in debian/control so no package is made so it will still get listed in --list-missing
<Riddell> clivejo: upstream says calligraactive is dead for now so we don't want to make that package
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> put them in here?
<clivejo> calligra-data.install?
<Riddell> clivejo: no leave the active files in calligracative.install and we'll not package them
<Riddell> upstream doesn't want them packaged
<Riddell> they're just being lazy and installing them anyway
<clivejo> dont they know how confusing that is for newbies!!
<clivejo> the two .desktop files I put them in calligra-data.install, so that right or wrong?
<Riddell> clivejo: krita_presethistory.desktop I guess goes into krita.install
<Riddell> and calligra_filter_karbon2image.desktop into karbon
<Riddell> although there's not always right answers with these things
<clivejo> ok done
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I'm at the KDE Connect BoF
<Riddell> clivejo: woo, so check the packages install with   dpkg --install ?
<lordievader> Riddell: Do we have release notes for Alpha2?
<mparillo> Drafted here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<lordievader> I had just found that page, thanks.
<mparillo> Need me to add the link to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha2
<lordievader> Already on it.
<lordievader> mparillo: I suppose http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/alpha-2/ will become available once it is released?
<mparillo> Actually it becomes availabe before the official release announcment. I recall jumping the gun once.
<lordievader> Ok, I'll add that link too.
<lordievader> mparillo: Do you have time to do some more amd64 testing? Else I'll ask it to be marked ready.
<lordievader> ^ whoop whoop
<mparillo> For some reason, I have not been able to start 64-bit images on any of my VMs or on my poor little netbook. And with no new images, I think we are as good as we are likely to be.
<mparillo> Whoops. I am 10 minutes late, but I agree.
<lordievader> For me the 64bit worked fine. I even tried it on real hardware (needed to fix something about my install)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj>  just heard a sonic revelation ..listened to some of fav music on lossless flac without pulseaudio in the mix, the change for the better is quite something
<BluesKaj> btw, i did a clean install without my old ~/ and the problem with the desktop not loading disappeared, actully Wily alpha 2 seems quite fine atm
<Riddell> lordievader, mparillo: thanks for the release notes page
<ahoneybun__> mparillo: ping
<BluesKaj> Riddell: so need for me the file a bug about nvidia nouveau not loading the desktop, since the problem was my own 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: if it's a problem of your making then no bug needed :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  exactly :-)
<mparillo_> Riddell: YW. ahoneybun__ Pong
<soee_> lordievader: i had problem with networkmanager package as you mentioned
<ahoneybun__> mparillo_: know anything about amarok?
<mparillo_> Other than Mamarok_vactn has a bad connection while on vacation ;-) Seriously, I have only played the test tune.
<lordievader> soee_: The modemmanager you mean?
<soee_> lordievader: yeah probably, can remember now :)
<lordievader> soee_: Right but nothing major right? (A simple apt-get dist-upgrade fixed it for me)
<soee_> yes, and system works fine :)
<soee_> it was my parents PC, upgraded from Vivid
<lordievader> soee_: Good to hear.
<BluesKaj> wily alpa 2 seems quite stable on my pc so far , so i dropped the debian install since i realized I'd better get used to plasma 5 and it's quirks, since it's not going away anytime soon
<soee_> :D
<soee_> Plasma 5.4 next month
<lordievader> Ohh, nice.
<Riddell> soee_: next week for the beta
<soee_> Riddell: yes but i think it wil take time till we have Wily pakages right ?
<Riddell> soee_: dunno depends how well the scripts work
<soee_> i see KF 5.12.0 are almost  ready :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: qtmultimedia5-dev
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/frameworkintegration.git/
<soee_> Riddell: held back since few days in Wily: libavcodec-extra
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/paumtpifo
<Riddell> ahoneybun: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<snele> hi guys. when do you plan to remove muon package manager from repositories?
<snele> discover cannot search for and install packages
<snele> so I would hate to tell some kubuntu newbie "open konsole and type sudo apt-get..."
<snele> :)
<snele> bte muon is great package manager. too bad it is unmaintained
<Riddell> snele: hopefully a new maintainer will appear for muon package manager and it won't be removed
<valorie> snele: also not just plain apt works: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<valorie> err, `
<BluesKaj> Neo31:  I still use muon as apackage reference guide, it's still more detailed than software center 
<BluesKaj> oops snele. rather
<snele> BluesKaj: yea me too. its main kubuntu tool for me :)
<BluesKaj> snele:  I didn't realize it's no longer maintained , that's a shame, but I'm going to keep using it til it stops giving accurate info
<snele> for noobs it is important not to scare the away with konsole and apt. I just tell them for exmpl open muon and install icedtea-plugin
<snele> *scare them
<snele> btw I loved synaptic, but now synaptic kinda suck compared to muon. at least for me :)
<BluesKaj> I was using synaptic in debian, and it's getting clunky 
<santa_> sgclark: try with this one for kjs http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/frameworks-5.12/kjs/0001-Update-i386-symbols.patch
<santa_> the other one was, indeed already applied, however they were sutile differences between amd64 and i386 symbols
<mparillo_> I have not seen the announcement, but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/alpha-2/ is out there.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'll wait to upgrade until Akademy is over
<mparillo_> I am ready to hit enter on the news item. Last-minute edits on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha2/Kubuntu welcome
<valorie> one of my good friends has died
<valorie> terrible
<valorie> Nóirín Plunkett, I met her in linuxchix
<valorie> wonderful vibrant FOSS activist
<BluesKaj> that's too bad valorie, sorry for your loss 
<valorie> it's a loss for all of us
<valorie> thank you, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> also a loss for FOSS unfortunately 
<BluesKaj> we need more linux chicks to help spread the word 
<valorie> indeed
<BluesKaj> I gave my daughter my elcheapo acer laptop with kubuntu 10.04 on it and she used it til the thing died nearly a yr later and she never found a reason to switch to windows 
<valorie> hmmm, I installed the new redshift widget, but redshift wasn't installed
<valorie> isn't that a packaging error?
<mparillo_> My daughter prefers to run Kubuntu Wily on better HW over Win7 on decent HW and much better than WinXP on aging HW. 
<BluesKaj> daughter bought anew Lenovo laptop that has W8.1 , but she hardly uses it now that she also has a Samsung Galaxy S5. I haven't bothered her about putting Linux on it 
<BluesKaj> linux on the laptop 
<mparillo_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-wily-alpha-2
<lordievader> mparillo_: \o/
<mparillo_> Another plus: A clean install got me my dropbox icon for the first time since Plasma 5: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68382-Dropbox-icon-does-not-show-in-system-tray-with-KB-15-04&p=377059&viewfull=1#post377059
<BluesKaj> mparillo_:  oh really>? i had given up on ever seeing the dropbox link again
<lordievader> mparillo_: That is good to hear :)
<mparillo_> I have the ksnapshot in the URL to prove it.
<claydoh> mparillo_: kudos for posting in the forum ;)
<mparillo_> Kubuntu is a great distro in part due to these channels, and KFN is part of it.
<claydoh> I was surprised that skype's icon was showing up again
<mparillo_> I have not downloaded Skype in a while. And I always use the partner repo for it anyway
<BluesKaj> mparillo_:  nice to see dropbox KDE integration instead o using that workaround on Richard A Johnson's blog
<Riddell> lordievader: woo well done on your first alpha release!
<lordievader> Heh, thanks :D
<Riddell> clivejo: all good?
<clivejo> Riddell: no idea!
<clivejo> Im debating mowing the lawn!
<clivejo> how about you?
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm lovely thanks :)
<Riddell> clivejo: now calligra, have you built the source package for me to sign and upload?
<Riddell> clivejo: have you checked it installs?
<clivejo> no I havent
<clivejo> but I did install Windows 10
 * clivejo ducks and hides
 * mamarley throws a Tux doll at clivejo.
<clivejo> I know I know
<clivejo> but is there any way to have voice control on Kubuntu as default?
<clivejo> like in kRunner?
<Riddell> clivejo: Simon should allow that
<Riddell> but it's not by default
<Riddell> clivejo: there's a long standing todo item to update all the accessibility profiles including using Simon
<Riddell> a task for the taking :)
<Riddell> clivejo: how's Windows 10?
<Riddell> is it 1.9 better than windows 8.1?
<VeryBewitching> :D
<VeryBewitching> 1.9 version levels more proprietary I would wager.
<clivejo> so far so good
<clivejo> I hate 8 and 8.1 
<clivejo> but 10 I could work with
<lordievader> clivejo: Is it worth upgrading from Win7?
<clivejo> I prefer 7 to be honest
<clivejo> its very slow
<VeryBewitching> I nuked my Windows 7 partition about 3 weeks ago, I don't think I'll install it in anything but a VM ever again.
<lordievader> I'm kind of doubting if I'll upgrade or not.
<clivejo> I wouldnt bother!
<lordievader> Hmm, interesting. Why not?
<clivejo> there are no advantages
<VeryBewitching> I had it installed for 3 games I played that weren't supported on Linux, so I just ran installs through PlayOnLinux
<clivejo> its slower and will probably be buggy for a while too
<VeryBewitching> The other 30 games or so I play with some regularity run natively in Linux through Steam.
<lordievader> Hmm, good arguments. I'll guess I back off with the upgrade.
<clivejo> but its only been a few hours
<VeryBewitching> I honestly feel that with the productivity suites, utilities and user experience advantages of a Linux desktop, Windows is nothing more than a media platform for my uses.
<lordievader> VeryBewitching: I use Windows for Lightroom. 
<VeryBewitching> What's that?
<lordievader> Photoediting program. And it works really nice, hence I do not want to get rid of Windows.
<VeryBewitching> VirtualBox + ISO = win
<VeryBewitching> :D
<VeryBewitching> I've really taken to Krita, those folks are doing quite well
<lordievader> VeryBewitching: My Windows install can already be booted as a VM ;)
<lordievader> Or booted physically if performance is critical.
<VeryBewitching> lordievader: Nice.  I think the main blockage with keeping it on my SSD is that it has a 15GB foot print barebones
<VeryBewitching> lordievader: If I can run anything throubh an emulator, it's better than 15GB of overhead for a handful of applications.
 * clivejo doesnt like krita
<clivejo> building files for no reason!
<Riddell> krita is awesome, but you need to be an artist and you need to like dark theme
<VeryBewitching> Riddell: Krita supports .color files that your user has access to.
<clivejo> Riddell: how do we get it off the EC?
<VeryBewitching> It defaults to a dark theme though.
<Riddell> clivejo: if you make the source package I can sign it and you can upload it
<clivejo> I like that idea, if you sign it, you get the blame for my mistakes!
<clivejo> if I do a debuild -S now then?
<clivejo> you can push it to LP?
<Riddell> clivejo: it's good to upload to ubuntu
<Riddell> clivejo: so remove the ~ubuntufoo~ppa1 from debian/changelog
<Riddell> and run debuild -S again
<clivejo> ok donw
<clivejo> cant sign it thou
<Riddell> clivejo: I've singed it
<Riddell> and signed it
<Riddell> clivejo: so dput ubuntu the .changes files
<clivejo> that ok?
<Riddell> clivejo: go for it!
<clivejo> Riddell: whistles
<clivejo> fake signature?!?
<Riddell> clivejo: nah the server just doesn't know about any gpg keys
<Riddell> dput -u
<Riddell> clivejo: awooga!
<clivejo> in english?
<clivejo> did I hear there is a new plasma being tested?
<soee_> not yet
<clivejo> Riddell: you gonna shut the EC down?
<clivejo> Riddell: where/how do I see the build status?
<Riddell> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.9.6-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> ahoneybun: apt-get build-dep PACKAGE
<clivejo> anyone know where the source for this is http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ClamAV-GUI?content=170782
<clivejo> nevermind, found it
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-31
<santa_> gcc 5 uploaded to unstable https://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gcc-5/news/20150731T094053Z.html
<santa_> ~ final judgement starts, we must delay it
<doko> santa_, Riddell: new packages are now in silo 39, with a lot of renamed library packages
<santa_> doko: thank you, gcc 5 is going to be available in ubuntu unstable today as scheduled, right?
<doko> trying ...
<santa_> off for a while, brb
<soee_> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/u/0/103317747728601767381/posts/8Ne3cbXF6qg?cfem=1
<santa_> ScottK: list of possible debian's qt ftbfs'es: https://paste.kde.org/pjai4grix
<soee_> from g+: http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d9/d9fcbaaa_QP5DBAz.jpeg
<ScottK> santa_: Did anyone work out fixes for those?
<santa_> if I'm not mistaken debian and ubuntu aren't sharing symbols files for Qt
<santa_> ScottK: so, replying to your question: for debian -> nope afaik; for ubuntu -> I don't know, better check with those canonical fellows
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> mitya57: Have you looked into Qt5/gcc5?
<santa_> ScottK: oh, and just a small thing: qtenginio has last upload to unstable not available in git master, maybe you want to poke the debian's person in charge
<ScottK> K.
<ScottK> santa_: pushed.
<santa_> ScottK: thank you, I will rebuild that one
<santa_> ScottK: ok, qtenginio master does build so you can remove it from the list
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/07/31/kubuntu-paddleboard-club/
<lordievader> Hehe, the movie at the end :D
<genii> Riddell: Is this where my donation money goes? ;)
<sgclark> lol
<lordievader> Looks liek you guys had a good time ;)
<Riddell> genii: no no, that's all self funded :)
<lordievader> like*
<genii> Ah, carry on then!
<soee_> oh if you do surfing etc. maybe someon is diving also ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: app-install-data
<doko> Riddell, santa_ : GCC 5 in proposed, have fun
<Riddell> doko: awooga!
<Riddell> doko: will you copy over stuff from your PPA like qt?
<doko> Riddell, it already is
<doko> if you have new transitions, please document them in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GCC5
<mitya57> ScottK, it builds, but some symbols need to be removed (they are already marked as optional)
<mitya57> no transition needed because Qt does not use STL in public API/ABI
<mitya57> I'll probably do the symbols removal for qtbase right now (in experimental branch)
<ScottK> K.  Thanks.
<doko> mitya57, ScottK : you should do the double-conversion library transition first, and I think libproxy, and maybe wait until the new icu is uploaded
<ScottK> K.
<mitya57> doko, ok. I'm not planning of uploading anything to Ubuntu, but I'll wait before doing it in Debian.
<lisandro> ScottK: here
<ScottK> Welcome lisandro.
<lisandro> _o/
<lisandro> I don't know what was already discussed wrt qt5 and gcc5, but so far I could only find symbols changes in qtbase (haven't checked tthe rest yet)
<lisandro> mitya57, doko: I'm already working on the symbols stuff on Debian, at least to have things moving
<doko> you should do the double-conversion library transition first, and I think libproxy, and maybe wait until the new icu is uploaded
<doko> or prepare these first. 
<lisandro> apart that they need to be rebuilt with gcc5, is there anything else missing?
<lisandro> because they should not bring symbols changes for us except they are breaking API
<mitya57> Should *we* do the double-conversion library transition in Debian? We are not maintaining it…
<doko> yes followup library transitions
<doko> let me file a bug, I didn't yet
<lisandro> well, if it's just waiting for the libs to be rebuilt then it's just a mteer of following the transition
<lisandro> *matter
<lisandro> and keeping symbols up to date
<lisandro> mitya57: I've got some vtables dissapearing from qtxmlsomething
<lisandro> but I *think* those are safe
<doko> for every library where  new cxx11 appear, you should do a library transition
<mitya57> qtxmlpatterns?
<doko> I see, I need to better explain that ...
<lisandro> from that part of qtbase, just a minute
<santa_> lisandro: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/31/#kubuntu-devel.html
<lisandro> doko: it's just a matter of waiting to get all rdeps rebuilt until we push qt, that's all
<lisandro> except again if somthing is breaking api
<doko> abi, not api
<doko> the api stays the same
<doko> read one of the bugs at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?tag=libstdc%2B%2B-cxx11;users=debian-gcc@lists.debian.org
 * lisandro reads
<lisandro> doko: ahhh, then normal transition stuff. We just need to wait until all the pieces are put together
<lisandro> Qt exported symbols will not change if rdeps change abi
<doko> if everybody waits, then this will take a year ...
<lisandro> there is no other way around I'm afraid
<lisandro> that's why the transition is handled in levels
<lisandro> well, it's either that or binNMUing packages a lot of times
<lisandro> at the end it's faster to simply wait 
<doko> if you think, fine
<lisandro> sure thing, but don't worry, the RT will prompltly mark us if an upload is needed
<doko> the release team is having a vacation right now
<lisandro> then I'll do my best to keep an eye on the transition as a whole too
<shadeslayer> mhall119: so coming to ubucon berlin?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: happy with the patch ?
<shadeslayer> idk, maybe
<ahoneybun> lol
<shadeslayer> perhaps check why it was ma: same
<shadeslayer> anyway, have to go
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: #ubuntu-bugs
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: see bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<soee> someone seen sitter lately ?
<ahoneybun> he left I think wedsday
<soee> is there someone else who can add slack integratin to kubuntu-ci (jenkins) >
<ovidiu-florin> soee: we still haven't decided if we will use slack, since it's NOT free software
<ovidiu-florin> even if it can be integrated with all our tools
<ovidiu-florin> it's NOT free software
<soee> ovidiu-florin: sure thing, i just wanted to test allthe possible and easy to do options :)
<ahoneybun> not that many people use slack tbh (at least in here
<ahoneybun> I do like the mobile app over any irc app that I know of
<soee> well i didn't knot slack either till the Neos devs started to use is so as TYPO3 CMS community
<soee> and i just love it :)
<soee> i see elementary os devs use it
<valorie> I would like to see IRC <> Slack integration before we dismiss it
<soee> i would like to know what is teh potential risk using such "non free" software
<soee> is is tgainst our policy ?
<valorie> I don't like using non-free software, but all of us use lots of it on our smartphones
<sgclark> it makes folks grumpy!
<valorie> all the time
<soee> well than i think now its more not if it is good/better than irc etc. but rather that it is not open sourced right ? :)
<soee> valorie: when it comes to bots we can try this: https://github.com/ekmartin/slack-irc
<soee> i'd liek to know also Riddell opinion
<Riddell> what what?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: waht do you think of us adopting slack?
<soee> Riddell: what do you think about testing slack as a communication tool for Kubuntu team
<Riddell> soee: it's a proprietary tool so sounds like a bad idea
<clivejo> Riddell: calligra built OK !!
<Riddell> clivejo: awooga :)
<Riddell> clivejo: calligra-l10n needs doing if you fancy another task :)
<clivejo> have you used it?
<Riddell> calligra? I've no updated yet
<clivejo> why does calligra need l10n?
<clivejo> everyone speaks english!
<ovidiu-florin> that's a joke, right?
<clivejo> just a bit of craic Ovidiu
<yofel> FWIW, compared to calligra, -l10n is childs play :P
<clivejo> not if you havent a clue!
<yofel> there was some script inside it that did most of the job
<yofel> IIRC
 * clivejo waits on ahoneybunto publish the "Kubuntu Packaging Bible"
<yofel> if he ever does, that will indeed be one huge book...
<Riddell> there's a script in kubuntu-automation that I tend to use for calligra-l10n
<clivejo> got a link?
<yofel> clivejo: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<ahoneybun> clivejo: yofel it would be a best selller
<clivejo> oh dear, this code is copyright
<clivejo> #Copyright Jonathan Riddell 2013
<valorie> soee: without the bot it is rather impossible to test it
<clivejo> ahoneybun: make an audio version I can learn in my sleep
<Riddell> clivejo: I licence it though don't I?
<Riddell> calligra-l10n-package is the one, let me know if you have problems
<Riddell> calligra-l10n is a weird package with multiple .orig tars for the source which is rare
<clivejo> I need to understand what is going on
<clivejo> "depot.kde.org:/home/ftpubuntu/%s/calligra-%s/calligra-l10n/*tar*" % (stability, version)
<clivejo> cant I just use the local tarbal on my machine?
<yofel> the local 20 tarballs?
<yofel> I don't think that's supported
<clivejo> Im confused
<yofel> oh, you need access to depot for that script :/
<clivejo> and what is depot?
<yofel> a kde server where the tarballs are published before release
<yofel> you can try the "upstream2orig" script inside calligra-l10n, that uses local files.
<yofel> You can fetch the tarballs from download.kde.org for that
<soee> test
<soee> valorie: ping
<slack-bot> <soee> hi slack-irc
<soee> ok sorry for the spam - testing tis bot :)
<soee> this bot will not send all messages to #development hannel on slack
<soee> *now
<slack-bot> <clivejo> does it work both ways?
<soee> clivejo: yes, bot sends your message from slack to this irc channel
<clivejo> I see
<slack-bot> <yofel> soee++, now we can actually try this in a useful way :)
<slack-bot> <soee> i can also configure other channels like #kubuntu to log to #help slack channel for example, but this is not needed atm. i think
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> Plasma 5.3.2 vivid needs testing
<soee> yay! :)
<sgclark> neat
<slack-bot> <yofel> Funny enough, here on the train slack's websocket connection is more stable than quassel's..
<yofel> that slack-bot pings me every time I say something on slack is annoying though :/
<yofel> otoh, you can answer pings on slack on irc..
<slack-bot> <sgclark> Hmm that could get bothersome 
<clivejo> soee: you mentioned there was an app for slack?
 * yofel is just installing that
<yofel> there's also https://github.com/raelgc/scudcloud if you want something for the desktop
<yofel> but that's not much different from just using the webapp
<clivejo> I dont like leaving my computer on at night, will this allow me to stay logged in?
<slack-bot> <soee> clivejo: https://slack.com/apps
<soee> clivejo: but all slack channels history you can see next day
<soee> it will show you howmany unread messages you heve there
<soee> no need for app etc. 
<slack-bot> <clivejo> That could be useful
<valorie> soee: sorry was either offline or in other stuff
<valorie> here now
<valorie> until this whisky in my glass is gone
<ScottK> Considering slack isn't free software, I don't see the point.
<clivejo> mmmm whiskey
<valorie> ScottK: just a test, no worries
<slack-bot> <sgclark> Cant you add #kubuntu-ci to slack like you did #kubuntu-devel?
<valorie> and only for those who need to access IRC on their phones sometimes, and can't use quasseldroid etc.
<ScottK> There are other IRC clients.
<clivejo> the history feature is nice
<valorie> yes
<valorie> no argument
<ScottK> Connectbot is pretty good.
<valorie> since soee made a group, I thought it worthwhile to *test*
<valorie> if people refuse to use it, we won't use it
<clivejo> it can share media too?
<valorie> unsure
<valorie> you are in charge of it soee
<valorie> !
<soee> clivejo: media ?
<clivejo> pdf, pics, audio etc
<soee> slack - yes
 * valorie logs off, turns off computer, goes to bed!
<valorie> thank you, soee
<valorie> niters all
<clivejo> good night valorie
<ScottK> soee: Are you in charge of this slack bot?
<ScottK> I've read the terms of service for slack and I'm not at all comfortable with this IRC channel being copied to slack.
<ScottK> Someone can ping me when it's turned off and I'll rejoin.  I have no intention of being bound by their TOS and it's not at all clear to me that relaying my IRC onto slack doesn't trigger that.
<soee> ScottK: yes i just started it for a tets
<sgclark> heh irc bit is the only feature I find useful. 
<yofel> soee: can you turn the bot off please? we need Scott more than slack
<soee> sure :)
<soee> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-01
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu at Akademy | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma Mobile images http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<soee> lordievader: do you have some time to test Plasm 5.3.2 for Vivid ?
<lordievader> I don't have any Vivid installs.
<vip> if it works, i can test it
<vip> (-:
<vip> here on vivid with backports, i've got a lot of plasmadesktop crashes
<lordievader> vip: I know one wat of finding out ;)
<vip> cant be worse
<soee> but im not sure what the ppa is
<soee> probably this one: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma?field.series_filter=vivid
<soee> Riddell: any idea what needs to be done to make this http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/87650/en-us work with sddm like 346 does ?
<yofel> soee: how about using https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia ?
<yofel> WFM
<soee> yofel: i'v tried it once and xorg-edgers. it doesn't matter what ppa i use, only 346 works with sddm
<soee> i'm not sure if there is some special configuration for this version to work  with sddm but it looks like
<vip> soee: it is like month old
<soee> yes but i don't see other ppa
<soee> yofel: do you know where Scarlett have 5.3.2 builds for Vivid ?
<soee> *has
<yofel> no
<clivejo> where would I get help with errors burning a DVD in wily?
<Riddell> your local USB stick supplier
<Riddell> I'm afraid I don't use dvds any more and I suspect they'll start to go the way of floppy disks where they'll break and nobody much will notice
<clivejo> still a good way to archive data
<clivejo> wow, a new version of Kubuntu is available
<Riddell> alpha version
<clivejo> wily + 1
<Riddell> wily+1 is the version that will come out after wily, also called x-series and it'll get a codename when wily is released such as xiny xapelope
<Riddell> the current +1 is wily
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> just surprised at getting a "new kubuntu version available"
<clivejo> but clicking on it did nothing :/
<lordievader> sgclark: For how long will the test window for Vivid's Plasma 5.3.2 be open?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ari-tczew> why my messages are not visible on kubuntu devel discuss ?
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew: I see your post above
<ari-tczew> BluesKaj: I mean https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-July/thread.html
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew:  are you a kubuntu memeber?
<BluesKaj> err member
<lordievader> ari-tczew: Is your email registered?
<ari-tczew> BluesKaj: no
<ari-tczew> lordievader: no
<ari-tczew> lordievader: I receive emails e.g. from ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> clivejo: oh you found that bug
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> clivejo: pastebin ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release  ?
<lordievader> ari-tczew: So you are subscribed to the mailing list?
<ari-tczew> lordievader: I'm not subscribed to the kubuntu-devel mailing list. should do I? 
<ari-tczew> I just wanted to see my e-mails to the mailing list, not be subscribed.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you answer to my last mail? I just don't want to make suprises for you in future.
<Riddell> ari-tczew: hmm didn't I?
<lordievader> If you want to send messages to it, I think you should be subscribed, yes.
<Riddell> I seem to remember replying late last night
<Riddell> ari-tczew: voila https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-August/009801.html
<Riddell> maybe I missed out your e-mail address from it or something
<clivejo> Riddell: no wily in there
<Riddell> clivejo: ends at vivid?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ah, your mail was recognized as spam -,-
<clivejo> yup
<Riddell> ari-tczew: I'm not spam!
<Riddell> I wonder why that is, that should be from my nice new server too
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'm know that, you know that, but the bot from my sever mail doesn't know. :P
<clivejo> Riddell: peddling viagra and other such pills again? 
<lordievader> soee: Did you find out where the vivid plasma 5.3.2 hangs out?
 * clivejo shakes head
<Riddell> clivejo: it should use /usr/share/libmuon/applicationsbackend/releasechecker to check
<Riddell> clivejo: what does python /usr/share/libmuon/applicationsbackend/releasechecker; echo $?  give you?
<clivejo> Could not load list of meta packages: No module named configparser
<Riddell> clivejo: interesting
<Riddell> clivejo: apt install python-future  ?
<clivejo> BRB it wants to reboot after the lastest batch of updates
<clivejo> I use Muon to update
<clivejo> could that be the problem?
<ari-tczew> lordievader: now I found a mail in spambox:  You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at
<ari-tczew> kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com.
<Riddell> yes one way to stop muon having bugs is to stop using muon :)
<Riddell> ari-tczew: you're not a member of the list presumably?
<clivejo> I thought muon was the one for kubuntu!!
<ari-tczew> Riddell: No, I'm not a member
<Riddell> so indeed you can't post
<ari-tczew> it just sounds like my mail is still banned :P
<ari-tczew> that is a reason why I;m asking
<Riddell> nope nothing like that is set
<ari-tczew> ok
<clivejo> installed that, now there is no output!
<ari-tczew> Riddell: just curiosity: I saw an example, where the only missing delta is bumped Build-Depends on one package. can be it dropped or better keep?
<Riddell> clivejo: python /usr/share/libmuon/applicationsbackend/releasechecker; echo $
<Riddell> ari-tczew: since it's scripted for our packages there's no point dropping it cos it'll just reappear again
<clivejo> no output
<Riddell> clivejo: python /usr/share/libmuon/applicationsbackend/releasechecker; echo $?
<Riddell> with ?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: may Debian merge such changes @ d/control?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: of course
<clivejo> Riddell: 1
<Riddell> clivejo: so I guess muon need to depend on python-future
<Riddell> clivejo: your upgrade notification should go away
<Riddell> clivejo: fancy fixing this in the archive/
<Riddell> ?
<clivejo> just add it to control file?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'm wondering, who can to decide which changes will be incorporated from Ubuntu? The uploaders, the maintainer team or the Kubuntu team can make a decision themselves?
<yofel> you'll want to talk to maxy on oftc about that
<Riddell> ari-tczew: who can decide for debian? debian people
<yofel> he usually does the merging if they take something from us
<clivejo> BRB rebooting
<ari-tczew> I thought just now is collaboration between Kubuntu team and Debian people and in effect e.g. Frameworks will be packages first in Debian and then will be everything automatically synced from Debian.
<ari-tczew> but I think it's just a dream.
<lordievader> Riddell: Do you happen to know what ppa I should add for Vivid plasma 5.3.2 testing?
<Riddell> lordievader: staging-plasma it would be in no?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: it's the same git archive, different branches, we merge as appropriate for the distro in question
<lordievader> Yeah, it looked like that. But just to be sure I asked ;) I'll add that one.
<lordievader> sgclark: Plasma 5.3.2 installed without problems on Vivid :)
<mparillo> To test installing Plasma 5.3.2 on Vivid, do I need to uncheck backports, or simply add staging-plasma?
<Riddell> mparillo: just add staging-plasma
<mparillo> Muon Update Manager shows a ton of updates (it has been a while since I have booted to Vivid), but I can see the 5.3.2 packages in the list. Updating now.
<mparillo> sgclark: kinfocenter reports thatI now have KDE Plasma Version: 5.3.2 running on Kubuntu 15.04. No obvious blow-ups.
<mparillo> Question: Is it possible that the upgrade caused Vivid to go to the top (as the default) in my grub menu? Usually it seems to me that the last install goes to the top as the default.
<lordievader> mparillo: Hooray \o/
<clivejo> anyone else having trouble burning DVD's?
<yofel> hm, added staging-plasma, now it tries to remove kubuntu-desktop :/
<yofel> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11980623/
<yofel> looks like libksysguard is missing in the ppa?
<yofel> or the kf5 backport isn't published yet?
<soee> worth read: http://www.rt.com/usa/311304-new-windows-privacy-issues/
<yofel> where's the news? -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-02
 * ahoneybun is back in America
<mparillo> Welcome back.
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo
<ahoneybun> sgclark: how do I have a 5.12 update for plasma-frameworks?
<ahoneybun> the qa server says it failed to build for 64
<lordievader> Good morning.
<blaze> just tested alpha2 iso, nothing happens when "try kubuntu" button is pressed
<lordievader> That is odd... Wish he stayed a bit longer.
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how was Akademy?
<ahoneybun> awesome
<lordievader> :D
<ahoneybun> lordievader: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/07/31/its-the-final-countdown/
<lordievader> :)
<santa_> sgclark: hi, I'm currently rebuilding all my siduction packaging because of gcc 5, I'm detecting some patches which weren't aplied yet, do you have time to get them in git?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: some credits are in order for the onplus one port of plasma mobile
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-01
<clivejo> yofel: I think this is a list of the packages in PIM - http://paste.ubuntu.com/21698589/
<jbicha> ahoneybun: ok I may be able to help some
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> atm clivejo, and yofel are asleep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I just wanted to get attention since the freeze is coming
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know acheronuk as some qt packages in his ppa
<jbicha> ahoneybun: I assume you saw that Mirv uploaded a bunch of Qt/KDE stuff the past few days
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea I saw that he was around
<jbicha> ahoneybun: could you look into https://code.launchpad.net/~torsten.franz/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/+merge/288027
<jbicha> I don't run KDE but that seems to make sense but I can't commit to your git repos
<ahoneybun> looks like it has not had an update since 15.04
<ahoneybun> we're not on git anymore jbicha
<ahoneybun> also I get this error: different rich-root support
<ahoneybun> when trying to merge
<ahoneybun> I did the change my self and pushed it
<ahoneybun> rev45 added to kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<jbicha> ahoneybun: if you update the d/changelog, I'll upload it to yakkety for you
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-web-shortcuts (16.10ubuntu1) yakkety; urgency=medium
<ahoneybun> is that good?
<ahoneybun> jbicha: sorry if I highlight too much
<jbicha> ahoneybun: np, …or you could make it a native pkg, like 16.10.0 or whatever
<ahoneybun> native?
<ahoneybun> just add 16.10.0ubuntu1?
<ahoneybun> I don't do this too much
<jbicha> ok, to make it native, you change debian/source/format to 3.0 (native) and you can use just "16.10.0" in debian/changelog
<ahoneybun> still lost about the .0 part
<ahoneybun> it is native
<jbicha> or "16.10.1"
<ahoneybun> not sure what is wrong with 16.10ubuntu1
<jbicha> it's like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings
<jbicha> native pkgs don't need the -1 or -0ubuntu1, etc.
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-web-shortcuts (16.10.0) yakkety; urgency=medium
<ahoneybun> ?
<jbicha> yes
<ahoneybun> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/trunk/revision/46
<ahoneybun> done
<jbicha> ok, I think it would be polite to cite Torsten as the originator of that change
<ahoneybun> I was thinking on how to do that without dch complaining
<ahoneybun> I'll see if I can do it lol
<ahoneybun> done
<ahoneybun> thanks for the push on that
<jbicha> that's one way, the other 2 ways are adding brackets around his name like was done with 11.10ubuntu1
<jbicha> or just using his name and email as the signature instead of yours (the down side is it might expose a casual contributor's email to spam)
<jbicha> anyway, uploading…
<ahoneybun> oh I see
<ahoneybun> I'll try to do that next time
<ahoneybun> jbicha: looks like it needs some fixing before it can be uploaded
<ahoneybun> got a build fail email from LP
<ahoneybun> looks like pkg-kde-tools had a kubuntu_l10n.pm but only in wily and back
<jbicha> yeah, we should have test-built it first
<jbicha> would you be interested in merging https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/breeze-gtk.git/commit/?id=be22019
<ahoneybun> tbh not sure I have power to do so
<jbicha> mention LP: #1593048 in the changelog if you do
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593048 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-themes should support GTK 3.20" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593048
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2016-July/004817.html
<jbicha> merge into https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze-gtk?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<ahoneybun> uh
 * tsimonq2 waves
<ahoneybun> I might be able to make the change myself and merge it
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> jbicha: in the changelog do I use that whole url?
<ahoneybun> hey tsimonq2
<jbicha> ahoneybun: no, just close that bug with the changelog
<ahoneybun> mm
<jbicha> breeze-gtk only supports GTK 3.18 or 3.20 but not both
<jbicha> if a bug is marked with the tag block-proposed it will keep the affected package from migrating out of -proposed
<jbicha> when they're ready for GTK 3.20 to migrate, they'll remove the tag and things will not break (as badly)
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21719404/ jbicha
<jbicha> ahoneybun: looks good but I tweaked it a bit http://paste.ubuntu.com/21719554/
<jbicha> it might not recognize the format LP#1593048
<ahoneybun> mm I don't think I have access
<ahoneybun> or this is beyond me
<ahoneybun> or both
<ahoneybun> sorry
<jbicha> ahoneybun: thanks, maybe you can find another Kubuntu packager to help you out
<ahoneybun> yea once yofel or clivejo are back 
<ahoneybun> they have push access to it all
<ahoneybun> I just have access to LP since I'm on the Council
<jbicha> I believe you're a member of the team that owns that branch so you should have commit privileges
<ahoneybun> on LP not that git thing
<jbicha> but it might be better to work with a Kubuntu person instead of me
<ahoneybun> well we don't know of every issue
<ahoneybun> but we do need someone to sponsor alot of work
<ahoneybun> everyone has been kicking butt on new Qt/KDE packages
<ahoneybun> feature freeze is on Aug 18th
<tsimonq2> ooh who's been cleaning out the kubuntu-devel queue? :O
<valorie> I haven't finished reading up, but just wanted to warn of the mail dump
 * valorie finally got listadmin working again
<valorie> between all those merges and tons of spam, that was loads of fun
<valorie> but the merge requests - awesome!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> valorie: the list finally gets spammed with my 25+ MPs :D
<tsimonq2> (total in the past few weeks)
<tsimonq2> I still want to run wrap-and-sort and bump the Standards-version on all of them :P
<ahoneybun> I tried to do something but failed lol
<Mirv> the autopkgtests are finally complete to the extent they're going to be updated without some tweaks from admings. could you look at the failures http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src (and elsewhere) and get a list of to-be-overridden test failures to give to eg pitti? otherwise it won't migrate. and of course fixed uploads would be welc
<Mirv> ome if there are real problems.
<Mirv> there's a lot of kwin segfaults for example https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/k/kwin/20160731_133514@/log.gz
<Mirv> we're taking care of the unity8 regressions
<tsimonq2> yofel: ^
<acheronuk> most of those segfaults are for wayland are they not? which is par for the course with the current state of that?
<valorie> btw the marble devels are pretty cool people
<valorie> including Dennis
<tsimonq2> valorie: DENNIS! :D
<valorie> but you might collar him at Akademy and discuss the symbol-killing
<valorie> he might not recognize how much grief he's causing
<acheronuk> I'm sure they are. they just had unfortunate timing for me on Sat
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I bugged jbicha about uploading
<tsimonq2> I won't be there valorie :(
<valorie> would be nice to see Kubuntu web shortcuts come back from the grave
<valorie> tsimonq2: next time
<ahoneybun> I don't even know what it is valorie
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I'm not 100% sure what needs done that is outside remit of kubuntu people to do
<ahoneybun> I've never seen it
<tsimonq2> valorie: conversation -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> clivejo and yofel will be there though
<ahoneybun> clivejo was talking about sponsor to upload
<valorie> ahoneybun: I think you can look at the code and see pretty easily what the web shortcuts are
<valorie> as I recall, it's pretty simple
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> no idea where the darn thing is on the system
<ahoneybun> tbh it looks useless
<ahoneybun> it points to a .pm that is not in xenial or yakkety
<ahoneybun> kubuntu_l10n.pm
<valorie> I believe that sitter created it, so you might ask him about it
<ahoneybun> well it's gone so the build fails
<ahoneybun> I might try to remove it but not sure
<ahoneybun> tbh not going to bother anyone in neon
 * ahoneybun just noticed the 23 emails and wonder how many are from tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> 20...
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: see? :D
<ahoneybun> was that the surprise?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> YES! green screen! :D
<valorie> weeeeee
<soee> hiho
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's up with xenial_unstable_qt-gstreamer ?
<tsimonq2> soee: o/
<acheronuk> Green after failed dputs to LP I think. 
<tsimonq2> and xenial_unstable_sddm
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: qt-gstreamer hasn't been built in AGES
<acheronuk> qt-gstreamer is still taking packaging from debian git I think?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so I need to take a look?
<acheronuk> and I think the KDE projects that did use it may have switched to a different backend since?
<acheronuk> so maybe defunct?
<tsimonq2> maybve
<tsimonq2> *maybe
<tsimonq2> if so, it should stop being built
<acheronuk> at the moment I can't recall what used/uses it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's the difference between the stable and unstable KCI PPAs and how can I display failures in stable?
<acheronuk> yofl disabled stable. he was asking clive what the point of it was the other day. lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: can xenial_unstable_qtcurve be rebuilt?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: where are the KCI build scripts held? I found a typo
<tsimonq2> "Soure no longer pending, waiting for binaries"
<acheronuk> I think https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> thanks acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> so, update in qtwebengine
<tsimonq2> qtwebchannel is being updated to mentors.debian.org and we hope to get it sponsored soon
<tsimonq2> and qtwebengine builds! \o/
<tsimonq2> (it just needs some more tweaks)
<tsimonq2> hefee leaves for vacation in a little more than a week, but I think we'll get it done for then :)
<valorie> fantastic news, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> valorie: yeah, we're close ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: :D
<sitter> ahoneybun: kubuntu_l10n.pm is needed to do i18n
<sitter> you'll want to find out where it went and it went away
<jimarvan> hello peeps :D
<jimarvan> boy I had a great Sunday :)
<Mirv> yofel: fixing marble symbol errors in its autopkgtests. the kwin would need checking from you guys and getting an override from admins if ok. others needing similarly overriden if ok from you: kde-cli-tools libkscreen kdepim-runtime kxmlgui extra-cmake-modules kconfigwidgets okteta (amd64, retried) akonadi-search kidentitymanagement kdelibs4support kwayland libkscreen plasma-framework (s390x, retried)
<Mirv> this's me browsing manually through the people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html from top to bottom
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Tsimonq2 : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276089870/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.qtwebengine-opensource-src_5.6.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> getting there though!
<soee> cool,  my monitor doe snot have even 14 days and it has to go to service ...
<Mirv> yofel: ok addition maybe test marble and add that to the to-be-forced list if it works, there is some OpenCV related FTBFS that I don't know how to solve... so it's not enough to just update the symbols
<tsimonq2> can someone please add me to the Telegram channel?
<tsimonq2> tsimonq3
<tsimonq2> whoops, I'm tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Clifford: I'm on mobile so I can't click the link
<tsimonq2> but maybe being added via Telegram might help ;)
<IrcsomeBot> tsimonq2 was added by: Clifford
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey perfect! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> You're a cool kid now!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Clifford for letting me know about the build error
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It takes a long time to build :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> * nods knowingly *
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I'm making some food for the family for lunch so I didn't get to check on my build but I have my phone on me, so thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zPLKJuNG/file_30.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Only an hour and 33mins
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep I got a chance to copy/paste the build log link from Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WOAH O__O
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Took me longer downloading and uploading to LP
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Longer than that? Woah
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yup. We have the information super country track in Ireland
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Never know when you'll hit a pothole or get stuck behind a tractor
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And probably a dead end
 * Mirv found 4 new packages in yakkety, recently added, that need a no-change rebuild for new Qt... handled
<Mirv> poppler fixed, leaving the mentioned packages for you to investigate / whitelist and the Unity 8 for us to investigate / whitelist
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks tsimonq2, and you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<mamarley> Mirv: Thanks for merging Quassel from Debian into Ubuntu, but the rebuild against Qt5.6 and GCC5 has triggered a bug causing SSL support to be disabled.  I have opened a bug report with a patch taken from Quassel git that fixes the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1608498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608498 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quassel does not enable SSL after the upgrade to 1:0.12.4-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> mamarley: you're welcome and thanks, I'll add it!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what else is there to do besides patch unstable?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: so there are a number of KDE apps which need looked at
<clivejo> calligra, kdenlive, kdeconnect-kde, krita etc
<tsimonq2> so what has to be done for them?
<clivejo> https://www.linux-apps.com/search?projectSearchText=kde
<clivejo> check whats in the archive, and if there is an update try and package it
<tsimonq2> is there anything *new* that I can package as well?
<clivejo> well the likes of calligra and krita are being ported to KF5, so will require the packaging to be re-done
<tsimonq2> ok
<clivejo> have a look on Alioth too for updated packaging
<clivejo> no point in re-inventing the wheel
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> also check on LP for Please upgrade bugs
<tsimonq2> where on LP are those?
<clivejo> 3rd party software which needs updating
<BluesKaj> had to revert my main OS back to 14.04 ...16.04 was juat too buggy for my needs ...still testing 16.10 tho
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I mean against which project/package?
<clivejo> I cant think of one off hand
<clivejo> but there are a few
<tsimonq2> oh maybe in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<tsimonq2> right?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how about bug 1255895 ?
<ubottu> bug 1255895 in Debian "[needs-packaging] cutepaste" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255895
<clivejo> some of them require a lot of background work
<clivejo> but update the thread with new info
<clivejo> that one looks like a fix was released
<clivejo> but look into it anyway, there might be an update you could package
<tsimonq2> nope, nothing on the KDE tarball site
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~utf8snowman/+archive/ubuntu/cutepaste
<tsimonq2> it's a package from 2013 with no release since, not sure about packaging it
<clivejo> might have been abondon
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=cutepaste.git
<clivejo> Id add a comment on the thread with an update, pointing to no recent development 
<tsimonq2> maybe mark as invalid? because there's no point in packaging then
<clivejo> so if anyone else comes along they can quickly get the info
<acheronuk> on a similar theme, how do I request that labplot gets synced from debian?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: if you want to be sure, package up the latest version and test it in Plasma 5
<clivejo> it might be a tool for KDE4
<tsimonq2> well it's in the archive
<mamarley> Mirv: Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @soee, This looks excellent!! I've thought for a long time we need something like this.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey @Sick_Rimmit how are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> HI there.. I am good
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You;ve been very busy is see 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Upcoming Ninja I think 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> don't push it @Sick_Rimmit lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> he he
 * tsimonq2 does ninja dance that nobody will ever see :P
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I saw it!
<shadeslayer> muwhaha
<tsimonq2> ;)
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer
<clivejo> hi shadeslayer, long time no see :)
<clivejo> what you been up to?
<shadeslayer> work and stuffs
<clivejo> Debian stuffs?
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<clivejo> ah nice one
<shadeslayer> how about you guys
<ahoneybun> it like when the group splits into different towns but same jobs
<clivejo> just learning new stuffs
<shadeslayer> :D
 * yofel throws jenkins jobs at shadeslayer
<clivejo> are you in the "party" flat?
<yofel> and rubies
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I am :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: haha
<yofel> just because it's monday :P
 * shadeslayer catches all of the rubies
<shadeslayer> I'm rich!
<shadeslayer> cya suckers
<yofel> :D
<tsimonq2> \o/ o/ yofel 
<shadeslayer> I was actually reading https://blog.blockscore.com/new-features-in-ruby-2-4/
<ahoneybun> oh how I missed you shadeslayer lol
<shadeslayer> :)
<ahoneybun> going to akademy shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> I missed all of you guys too <3
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: yep
<tsimonq2> I haven't seen shadeslayer before, who are you? :D
<ahoneybun> nice
<shadeslayer> with all of the monies I made from my rubies
<ahoneybun> he was one of the top Kubuntu devs
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: ^
 * ahoneybun walks out for a min
<tsimonq2> oh okay :)
 * ahoneybun walks in
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey :D
 * clivejo does a qtwebengine dance
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D
 * tsimonq2 dances with clivejo 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what's up with QtWebEngine? :P
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+build/10545525
<clivejo> it built :)
<yofel> ship it!
<tsimonq2> OMG HOW DID YOU DO THAT :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how did you get it to build?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can you send me some patch mail? :D
<tsimonq2> well I can probably diff it
<clivejo> I used the debian packaging which has a number of your commits!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: straight from the Debian packaging?
<clivejo> yup
<yofel> so that builds in ubuntu but not on debian o.O?
 * tsimonq2 git pulls
<clivejo> its was just a test
<acheronuk> \o?
<yofel> does it install?
<acheronuk> or even \o/
<tsimonq2> yofel: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtwebengine.git/
<clivejo> LOL dunno, it hasnt published yet!
<yofel> tsimonq2: yes?
<yofel> oh right ^^
<acheronuk> Sandro was busy earlier it seems
<clivejo> I was just curious after acheronuk mentioned activity on git last night
<clivejo> qtwebchannel was released to unstable so I thought Id try
<acheronuk> clivejo: it looked 'close' but even still that is a nice surprise
<tsimonq2> :O IT MADE IT? :D
<clivejo> yofel: can I copy it to KCI unstable while its still publishing?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: grr it's not 100% done yet! :P
<yofel> clivejo: if it *installs*, yes
<yofel> then yeah, please do it so we can get kdepimlibs to build
<tsimonq2> *I* am fine as long as you promise to pull changes :D
<clivejo> yofel: would dropping it into unstable not be test enough? :P
<clivejo> PIM will soon test it!
<acheronuk> it's not going to break anything that isn't already broken in KCI?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if anything it will fix a few things
<clivejo> acheronuk: yeah, my thoughts exactly
<acheronuk> it should fix loads if it's buildable against
<clivejo> we know!!
<clivejo> its broken!
<acheronuk> KCI/jenkins has perverse timing sometimes
<clivejo> does anyone have a container to test the installablity?
<clivejo> I have to get back to work
<acheronuk> Qt5WebEngine seems to install here ok in a YY chroot with KCI and clivejo's ppa
<tsimonq2> great acheronuk :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: there's a lot more to fix
<acheronuk> and enabling YY proposed for the Qt5 packages there doesn't seem to break it either
<acheronuk> ^^^ yofel anything else to test?
<yofel> not for the CI use case, ship it
<acheronuk> I shall copy across to CI then :)
<tsimonq2> ooh I know what I can do
<tsimonq2> new Konversation version I think :O
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping, I'll try and do the right thing, but you're the last person to touch Konversation, I'm going to update to 1.6.1
<yofel> tsimonq2: that's not a todo
<yofel> !info konversation yakkety
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 993 kB, installed size 4112 kB
<tsimonq2> yofel: then why isn't in our Git?
<yofel> someone else did that without git I think
<tsimonq2> well can I put it in the Git repo please?
<tsimonq2> yofel: because the last time it was built was a month ago...
<yofel> tsimonq2: yes, import it into git for yakkety_archive
<yofel> for the automated packages we have a check for that, for other packages not
<tsimonq2> yofel: alright, then I assume it will magically travel to kubuntu_unstable? :D
<yofel> yes
<tsimonq2> great
<tsimonq2> yofel: ok, that would be creating a new branch, do I git checkout -b kubuntu_yakkety_archive while in master?
<yofel> only if there is no other kubuntu_*_archive branch, if there is, branch off from the last one
<tsimonq2> vivid...
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> yofel: can you fix this? http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/16/0801/h_1470067032_5787042_3a26358896.png
<yofel> tsimonq2: *that* is a branch, not a repo path
<tsimonq2> yofel: then how do I propose for merging?
<tsimonq2> yofel: maybe you have to create the branch locally and just push an identical branch to kubuntu_vivid_archive?
<tsimonq2> yofel: (checkout kubuntu_yakkety_archive from kubuntu_vivid_archive and just push)
<tsimonq2> !info purpose
<ubottu> Package purpose does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info purpose xenial
<ubottu> Package purpose does not exist in xenial
<tsimonq2> !info purpose wily
<ubottu> Package purpose does not exist in wily
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> !info purpose unstable
<ubottu> Package purpose does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 141 kB, installed size 516 kB
<tsimonq2> finally
<tsimonq2> !info kamoso unstable
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3.1 (unstable), package size 203 kB, installed size 612 kB
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> !info drumstick
<ubottu> Package drumstick does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info libdrumstick
<ubottu> Package libdrumstick does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> needs a proper package name?
<acheronuk> !info libdrumstick-dev
<ubottu> libdrumstick-dev (source: libdrumstick): Qt4/C++ wrapper for ALSA Sequencer - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (yakkety), package size 22 kB, installed size 132 kB
<tsimonq2> OH thanks acheronuk 
<acheronuk> I thought it also recognised the source package name, but clearly not.
<tsimonq2> !info kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer
<ubottu> kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer (source: kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer): graphics file format plugins for Strigi Desktop Search. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 40 kB
<tsimonq2> yay for lots of PRs incoming! :P
<tsimonq2> 8!
<clivejo> BTW who ever copied qtweb* it would been faster to copy source and binary instead of rebuilding it again!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you would be talking to acheronuk then :P
<clivejo> He knows Im talking to him :P
<tsimonq2> ;) :O
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I know! realised that about secs after I did it!
<clivejo> ah its just published!
<clivejo> acheronuk: Ive done the same thing!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can I get help with my konversation PR? it would be great if you could do the following command: git checkout kubuntu_vivid_archive && git checkout -b kubuntu_yakkety_archive && git push origin kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that way I can make a PR against it
<clivejo> has it been moved to LP git?
<tsimonq2> well I synced with Yakkety
<clivejo> ah yes
<tsimonq2> I have it all ready
<tsimonq2> I just need to make a PR
<clivejo> you want it based on vivid_archive?
<clivejo> kubuntu_unstable looks more current?
<tsimonq2> that's what I based my changes on (y_o_f_e_l said to)
<tsimonq2> in konversation
<tsimonq2> huh?
 * tsimonq2 loogs
<tsimonq2> *looks
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well no, either way we need a kubuntu_yakkety_archive branch
<tsimonq2> and it's an old version either way
<tsimonq2> it needs to be merged from the Yakkety archive
<clivejo> ok Ill base it on vivid :/
<tsimonq2> thank you
<acheronuk> clivejo: qtwebengine for XX on KCI? I just copied your YY packages for now to see how that went
<clivejo> acheronuk: Ill try a backport later
<clivejo> if YY ones work!
<acheronuk> fingers crossed
<clivejo> tsimonq2: done
<tsimonq2> thanks clivejo 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: there ya go: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-konversation/+merge/301686
<clivejo> ok, so thats a debian merge
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> you need me to correct something?
<clivejo> can you update the VCS --> LP 
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> and sync with the archive
<tsimonq2> I did sync with the Yakkety archive
<clivejo> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 993 kB, installed size 4112 kB
<clivejo> so its synced and merged with Debian?
<tsimonq2> well the version in Yakkety is a Debian import it seems
<tsimonq2> clivejo: this fixes the Vcs-* fields: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-konversation/+merge/301698
<tsimonq2> oh great, has conflicts, hold on... :(
<tsimonq2> whoops I was dumb
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-konversation/+merge/301699
<tsimonq2> another 7 PRs! \o/ :P
<tsimonq2> oh no...
<clivejo> oh well actually if thats what matches with the archive and we havent a new release, then no need
<tsimonq2> well it needs appdata -> metainfo, I'm on it
<tsimonq2> (konversation)
<tsimonq2> hmm, why doesn't konversation_merger merge kubuntu_yakkety_archive -> kubuntu_unstable?
<tsimonq2> oh...that's because we don't have kubuntu_stable
<tsimonq2> shouldn't it merge that anyways if kubuntu_stable isn't present?
<tsimonq2> is my logic sound? if kubuntu_stable isn't present, do kubuntu_yakkety_archive -> kubuntu_unstable?
<tsimonq2> if somebody can back it up, I'll write a PR for KCI to do that :)
<clivejo> sbuild-build-depends-kdepimlibs-dummy : Depends: libqt5webengine5-dev (>= 5.6.1~) but it is not installable
<clivejo> :(
<acheronuk> clivejo: qt5webengine is still not published!
<clivejo> oh, I thought it was
<tsimonq2> yeah there was a complaint in #launchpad about a minute ago about insanely slow publish speeds and I backed the guy up
<tsimonq2> it's terrible
<clivejo> tsimonq2: KCI didnt know about yakkety branch
<clivejo> Ive just told it
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> clivejo: is it going to merge now? :D
<clivejo> just did and failed ^
<clivejo> Merge conflict
<tsimonq2> ooooh
<tsimonq2> alright, fixing
<clivejo> probably the VCS
<clivejo> Merge conflict in debian/control
<clivejo> Hi Rick
<sick_rimmit> Hi there clivejo
<acheronuk> evening :)
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey sick_rimmit, how are you this evening? (I think it's evening for you guys, right? :P)
<sick_rimmit> Yes it's evening, just had dinner, am sitting down to look at packagin documentation
<tsimonq2> ooh fun :D
<clivejo> tsimonq2: Bumping Standards-Version: 3.9.8 isnt a great idea
<clivejo> if we need to backport anything to Xenial the max there is 3.9.7
<tsimonq2> hmm you are right :(
<clivejo> just ignore the warning about old version
<clivejo> there isnt that much difference to cause a problem
<clivejo> are all these PR standards bumps?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: gosh darnit, you beat me to it...
<clivejo> sorry, had it all locally
<clivejo> acheronuk: qtwebengine has published but doesnt look like its going to fix it :(
<tsimonq2> :(
<acheronuk> clivejo: kdepimlibs is building now
<acheronuk> needed libqt5webchannel-dev as well it turns out
<tsimonq2> ooooooooooh
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> it will sure fail on something else though....
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that works fine BTW
<tsimonq2> (qtwebchannel)
<clivejo> well Joseph, Mary and the wee baby Jesus!
<acheronuk> I hope so, it's in the KCI ppa
<acheronuk> Cannot find (any matches for).... LOADS!
<acheronuk> not surprised since it's not built for ages
<clivejo> needs prison too!
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> ok. food. back in a little while
<clivejo> well it built!
<clivejo> just the packaging to sort out!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Ping 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pong
<santa_> good evening everyone
<tsimonq2> SANTA! :D
<santa_> yo
<tsimonq2> so he does exist... :P
<santa_> since the 80's
<clivejo> tsimonq2: patches for kdepimlibs greatly recieved!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: hm?
<davmor2> 80's you say..../me thinks santa is an abreviation for Santana now then :D
<santa_> it's for Santamaría though
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276206004/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdepimlibs_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160801.1840-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> ouch
<santa_> yofel: hi, did you have time to review my kubuntu automation work? no hurries of course, I won't have time to continue yet until, at least, a couple of days. but would be nice to get the things merged before I continue
<santa_> (so I don't pile up too many things in your table)
<tsimonq2> working on that now ^
<tsimonq2> seems like there are just a bunch of dh_install errors left
<sick_rimmit> Hi santa_ good evening :-D
<santa_> hi
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: sorry your bot ponged me back so I didn't get a bell from Konversation
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: I could do with a little assistance with the RST docs for the manual
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: I'm trying to a pull request ready for you
<clivejo> tsimonq2: Im working on it too
<clivejo> so keep an eye on unstable
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes. but look at the git changes to to what have been removed, what has been moved, and why
<acheronuk> *to see
<tsimonq2> will do
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: alright :)
<acheronuk> e.g. https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdepimlibs.git&a=commit&h=e3de1cd898629152863db943d3c844c955fba763
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> konversation is fixed! yay!
<sick_rimmit> tsimonq2: Nice work :-)
<acheronuk> ahh. clivejo has already done a fair bit in kdepimlibs while I was off getting food :)
<tsimonq2> thanks sick_rimmit :)
 * tsimonq2 does a fast build of clivejo's changes in an shm sbuild
<tsimonq2> ARGH failed again...WHY konversation...
<tsimonq2> clivejo: internal error, konversation needs a rebuild please
<clivejo> KCI should retry automatically
<tsimonq2> oh it does?
<tsimonq2> cool! :D
<clivejo> it does since Phil told it to!
<tsimonq2> thanks Phil, I no longer have a reason to constantly poke people :P
<tsimonq2> </sarcasm>
<acheronuk> That new retry thing is equally great and maddening
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wait WHAT
<tsimonq2> kdepimlibs works fine locally
<tsimonq2> IT BUILDS
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that KCI is one git change behind
<clivejo> yes, but missing files
<tsimonq2> huh?
<tsimonq2> === Start list-missing
<tsimonq2> === End list-missing
<clivejo> I guess I forgot a NOCI somewhere
<acheronuk> build 79 should be clive's latest change
<tsimonq2> well I just did a local build from the tip of the git tree
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: which is what build 79 should match
<tsimonq2> ooh then we wait :D
<clivejo> and wait
<clivejo> and wait
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10547529
<clivejo> til our bones turn to dust
<acheronuk> Start in 1 hour
<tsimonq2> yeah because Launchpad is slow as hell :(
<acheronuk> think we upset it? lol
<tsimonq2> yeah wth
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/builders/
<tsimonq2> the builder queues aren't that huge
<acheronuk> a lot of 'cleaning'
<tsimonq2> oh now the time is down
<tsimonq2> "Start in 36 minutes"
<tsimonq2> OH now it's building!
<tsimonq2> there we go!
<tsimonq2> go go go go GOOOOO!
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10547529
<acheronuk> If this builds, it may unleash all sorts of other mayhem
<tsimonq2> oh you know it
<tsimonq2> I'll be on here until it's all good :D
<clivejo> are there new packages in 16.08?
 * clivejo wonders where that social stuffs has disappeared to
<tsimonq2> so while I'm here, could you please explain to me the difference between plasma and applications releases and what releases we have? (how often, etc.)_
<clivejo> there are three main releases frameworks, plasma and applications
<clivejo> as you have seen there are cross dependencies which make things difficult
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://community.kde.org/Applications/16.08_Release_Notes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Idk why rick pinged ne
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @a
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> whoops
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> like the kholidays which is apps being needed for Plasma 5.7 release
<clivejo> kdepimlibs ?!?
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhhh
<clivejo> they arent shipping that?
<tsimonq2> are you KIDDING ME
<clivejo> what? who? why?
<tsimonq2> aaaaargh
 * acheronuk is bemused
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> after all that to get gtwebengine and its not needed?!?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: is 16.08 released yet?
<clivejo> might be on depot
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> ffs
<clivejo> <genstorm> clivejo: it is gone
<clivejo> <genstorm> split into pieces
<soee> santa_: o/
<soee> it was your email on ML ? :>
<santa_> hi, yes
<soee> ah cool to have you here :)
<acheronuk> so...
<acheronuk> * akonadi-contacts
<acheronuk> * akonadi-mime
<acheronuk> * akonadi-notes
 * santa_ was fixing his kmail setup, hence his entering and leaving in the channel in past few minutes
<acheronuk> clivejo: looks like the akonadi-contacts component needs QtWebEngine
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> so we need to split out the different components
<acheronuk> seems that way
<acheronuk> there's a new git repo for each
<clivejo> acheronuk: you wanna start on https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi-contacts
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: can I help? :D
<acheronuk> clivejo: oddly, I don't think I've ever really started from scratch on something like that. would be a good learning exercise
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> that's why I want in :P
<acheronuk> you are now defunct :P ^^^^^
<acheronuk> now you get something like this, you think "where the *** do I start!"
<valorie> since I hears about all the pending merges, I just ran listadmin and sent them all to the list
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> useful
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me cringes
<acheronuk> pmsl
 * acheronuk gets out an axe to neatly chop kdepimlibs into 3 pieces
<acheronuk> there we go, job done :)
<clivejo> pushed the bits to git?
<acheronuk> er, no
<clivejo> why not?
<acheronuk> because I'm not sure where to start
<yofel> just start with one until you notice that you actually require something else
<clivejo> acheronuk: copy the package info from kdepimlibs
<clivejo> but dont add the entire build depends, check to see if that package actually needs them first
<acheronuk> so start with kubuntu_unstable
 * tsimonq2 calls dibs on akonadi-contacts
<acheronuk> clivejo: let me play with this. I will yell tomorrow PM if I completely stuck
<yofel> santa_: work2 merged, thanks!
<santa_> yofel: excellent! I wil come up with more improvements as soon as I have some time
<ahoneybun> I guess I see what sick_rimmit was pinging me about
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you doing one of these 3 akonadi-* ?
<ahoneybun> I removed the Activities as no one had anything to add to it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: -contacts
<acheronuk> oh, why have I been bothering then. lol
<clivejo> I asked him to find the build deps
<acheronuk> oh, right. well I'm doing that as well at the moment
<acheronuk> or was
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I need help lol
<acheronuk> you think I don't? ;)
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi-contacts/commit/?id=ed153259a5850d6077b2f683ca79da5dcb8dda60
<acheronuk> I am fairly pleased that is more or less what I did ^^^^
<acheronuk> although it is fairly 'captain obvious'
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you finding the deps?
<tsimonq2> no :(
<acheronuk> you have it building?
<tsimonq2> nuh uh
<tsimonq2> working on it
<tsimonq2> I *just* pulled that commit
<acheronuk> or at least running cmake to get the deps?
<acheronuk> that should do it, as it's more or less what I had
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: ping ping ping
 * yofel wonders where that jenkins job comes from
<yofel> clivejo: did you create that?
<tsimonq2> yofel: we're working on it, yes
<yofel> yes, but the tooling doesn't know about it, so where is the job from?
<tsimonq2> yofel: it was either Clive or Rik
<clivejo> yes I made it
<clivejo> I thought you were having the night off :P
<yofel> if you do that, please remember to add it to the kci.yaml
<yofel> I added the 3 for now
<acheronuk>  Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5AkonadiMime" that is
<acheronuk>   compatible with requested version "5.3.40".
<acheronuk>   The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<acheronuk>     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5AkonadiMime/KF5AkonadiMimeConfig.cmake, version: 5.2.40
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I have changes https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-akonadi-contacts
<tsimonq2> please pull from that if you can
<acheronuk> so that needs building first?
<yofel> clivejo: well, I'll be off in a bit, reading a ruby tutorial in the meanwhile ^^
<tsimonq2> yofel: lol
<clivejo> Ive two of them in git now
<clivejo> with an unstable branch
<clivejo> can you run the update script?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> acheronuk: akonadi-mime is another new package
<clivejo> probably need to work on that and get it working
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I know. needs that 1st, as cmake stops there for now
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: gosh darnit, push your changes!
<jimarvan> hello guys
<tsimonq2> you are farther than me
<tsimonq2> o/ jimarvan 
<jimarvan> how are you?
<jimarvan> been so busy here (again...)
<tsimonq2> great jimarvan, you? :)
<clivejo> Ive skeleton packaging started here - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi-mime
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> i went to KDE group on facebook
<jimarvan> and the discussion went to amarok
<jimarvan> and the group manager went nuts and aggressive that it is unprofessional and stupid to ship amarok when it is not maintained and stuff
<jimarvan> I told him to calm down and he went on...
<jimarvan> why the fuck so agressive against Kubuntu?
<jimarvan> am I missing something? Is there a problem with KDE devs?
<clivejo> people like being mad about something
<yofel> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yofel> please
<jimarvan> sorry why the HELLO
<jimarvan> *hello
<jimarvan> hell
<jimarvan> lol...
 * clivejo covers Simons ears
<jimarvan> sorry yofel
<jimarvan> xD
<yofel> jimarvan: np, just be aware of our channel policies ;)
<jimarvan> I just said tht I would like amarok to be revived
<jimarvan> and he said why not use casada a QT alternative instead
<jimarvan> and asked if this is a KDE app
<jimarvan> and he went nuts
 * tsimonq2 kicks clivejo
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm fine :P
<valorie> jimarvan: please give me a link to the FB group?
<jimarvan> *cantata
<jimarvan> was the software he proposed
<valorie> that sort of behavior is against the KDE CoC
<jimarvan> sure
<jimarvan> https://www.facebook.com/groups/KDEDesktopEnvironment/
<jimarvan> and the conversation was here
<jimarvan> I can allow you join in
<yofel> clivejo: jenkins updated. -notes is still missing though
<jimarvan> sind I am manager of the group
<clivejo> yofel: working on it
<jimarvan> valorie: approved
<jimarvan> https://www.facebook.com/groups/KDEDesktopEnvironment/permalink/844909925609296/
<jimarvan> here
<valorie> danke schon
<jimarvan> bitte schon
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> clive
<jimarvan> how are you?
<jimarvan> long time we talked :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: argh why aren't you grabbing anything from my Git branch? :(
<ahoneybun> I don't really see him being super agressive but I can see it being against a CoC a bit jimarvan
<clivejo> Im fine, just pulling packages apart and wacking them back together with sellotape
<jimarvan> ah ok :D
<jimarvan> ye i know guys
<ahoneybun> he seems to the owner since he pinned a post
<ahoneybun> or not
<jimarvan> I just felt a bit "defending" myself for something I shouldn't?
<jimarvan> yes he is the owner
<valorie> casada is not a KDE application
<jimarvan> exactly
<jimarvan> that is what I tried to tell him...
<valorie> if they want to be, they should start the incubation process
<jimarvan> and he went nuts about it, been unprofessional and "stupid" (in the pm)
<valorie> perhaps they don't know that they can
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> I can see where he is coming from but being angry gets us nowhere
<jimarvan> i felt really horrible
<valorie> I agree
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I was sort of busy doing my own thing :P
<ahoneybun> oh PM?
<jimarvan> ye :S
<ahoneybun> that part I did not see
<ahoneybun> I just saw the comments
<jimarvan> I was telling him, I only want to help
<valorie> personally, I hope that us providing the Amarok beta will help move it off the dime
<jimarvan> ye valorie me too
<jimarvan> I am with you on this one
<jimarvan> VLC is not bad software
<jimarvan> and he told me since you ship firefox and libre office anyway
<jimarvan> why not VLC
<jimarvan> did not know what to answer there...
<ahoneybun> well if it helps we have talked about shipping Calligra
<jimarvan> told him that!
<ahoneybun> XD I merged ricks change and then revert it lol
<jimarvan> :D
 * ahoneybun is on the Kubuntu Manual
<jimarvan> gonna take a shower, just returned from kick-boxing
<ahoneybun> I don't like how he moved the packaging manual he is working on
<yofel> clivejo: I'm off to bed, -notes will get updated tomorrow once I'm up. nini
<jimarvan> yofel: gn!!!
<ahoneybun> night yofel
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: please pull my changes: https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-akonadi-contacts
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276234274/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.akonadi-contacts_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160801.2207-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> ok. that is at the stage I got to ^^^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if you pull my changes I'll help you ;)
<clivejo> yofel: just pushed them
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I have enough trouble sorting my own ;)
<acheronuk> gimme a sec
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: done I hope
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: \o.
<tsimonq2> *\o/
<jimarvan> :D
<tsimonq2> alright, let's get this stuff packaged! :D
<jimarvan> see ya after shower, brb ;)
<clivejo> weird ruby errors going on
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: I got akonadi-notes building: https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-akonadi-notes
<ahoneybun> alright so the manual has branches
<ahoneybun> 16.10 and 16.04 LTS
<ahoneybun> well kubuntu-16.10 and kubuntu-16.04-LTS
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<jimarvan> good night everyone!
<jimarvan> going to rest my burned body from yesterday! xD
<tsimonq2> o/ jimarvan 
<jimarvan> thanks for all the hard work you are doing :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: regarding the watch file
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I think the package version stays at the last stable release 16.04.3?
<clivejo> (un)?stable means stable or unstable
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: there is no binary for that afair
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-akonadi-notes/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=680ff2ce2a9dd14ef5d1f80a9d7194cd24982528
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: it's a newer binart
<tsimonq2> *binary
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: the reason why I did what I did in that commit is because there is not akonadi-notes binary in 16.04.3
<tsimonq2> *no
<clivejo> because its not stable yet
<tsimonq2> correct
<acheronuk> true
<clivejo> the watch file can be used for unstable and stable versions
<tsimonq2> yes, but in this case, correct me if what I did was wrong, but shouldn't it stay at unstable for now?
<clivejo> you are correct regarding the version
<clivejo> but the watch file should have both in it
<tsimonq2> alright, I'll push a correction now
<clivejo> uscan uses it to find the version you tell it to look for in the changelog
<tsimonq2> clivejo: done
<tsimonq2> I'll be around for another 5 mins, then I'm going to bed, been up for 21 hours
<tsimonq2> thanks everyone and night! :)
<acheronuk> ok night :)
<acheronuk> hmmmm
<acheronuk> === Start list-missing
<acheronuk> -./usr/bin/akonadi_benchmarker
<acheronuk> -./usr/share/config.kcfg/specialmailcollections.kcfg
<acheronuk> -./usr/share/mime/packages/x-vnd.kde.contactgroup.xml
<clivejo> acheronuk: what that for?
<acheronuk> akonadi-mime
<clivejo> specialmailcollections.kcfg used to be in kdepimlibs-data
<clivejo> same with x-vnd.kde.contactgroup.xml
<clivejo> anything in the readme?
<acheronuk> akonadi_benchmarker is from the autotests
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/bin/akonadi_benchmarker
<clivejo> -- Set runtime path of "/«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/bin/akonadi_benchmarker" to ""
<clivejo> from the buildlog of kdepimlibs
<clivejo> maybe put it in .not-installed
<acheronuk> no readme?
<acheronuk> oh, yes https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdepimlibs/tree/debian/not-installed?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> Id put the other two in the lib
<clivejo> in libkf5akonadimime5.install
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> they dont look like dev files
<clivejo> and in kdepimlibs all the libs depended on that -data package
<acheronuk> spit out like this a data file is silly as well
<acheronuk> *split
<clivejo> for two files not worth it
<acheronuk> indeed
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> 3.1Gb used of 2.0Gb
<acheronuk> what is that?
<clivejo> my PPA
<clivejo> with qtwebengine
<clivejo> its just published for Xenial
<clivejo> copying now
<acheronuk> I shall come back to this in the morning I think.
<clivejo> do you think thats mime sorted?
<acheronuk> hopefully enough to get other things built. 
<jbicha> clivejo: you can ask for your ppa to get more space at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<clivejo> jbicha: once qtwebengine is copied Ill delete it
<jbicha> sure, but if you think you'll run into the problem again, it might be worth asking
<clivejo> wow that published fast
<clivejo> acheronuk: qtwebengine for xx is in unstable now
<jbicha> I recently built all of poppler's rdepends in my PPA...it took a lot of space when it finished!
<jbicha> clivejo: would you be interested in cherry picking https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/breeze-gtk.git/commit/?id=be22019
<acheronuk> clivejo: LP consistent as usual!
<jbicha> the breeze-gtk theme either supports GTK 3.18 or 3.20 but we're going to need the 3.20 version now
<clivejo> jbicha: were does it need to go?
<jbicha> bug 1593048 already has block-proposed set so if you push to yakkety, it'll wait until GTK 3.20 migrates from yakkety-proposed
<ubottu> bug 1593048 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-themes should support GTK 3.20" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593048
<clivejo> I can only push to LP git
<jbicha> please ensure that it does not go to the xenial ppas :)
<clivejo> I cant upload 
<jbicha> ok I'm an MOTU so I'll upload it for you
<jbicha> see I can't push to LP git so it's a team effort :)
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> jbicha: pushed
<clivejo> oh dear god
<clivejo> theres a problem with ruby
<clivejo> and in 3 minutes all hell is gonna break loose!
<clivejo> jbicha: actually long on
<clivejo> getting late here and made a boo boo
<acheronuk> oh, it is THAT time
<jbicha> 30 seconds...
<acheronuk> akonadi-contacts for XX built, but more missing files. 
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-02
<acheronuk> and I'm too bleary eyed to sort
<clivejo> sorry jbicha I modified the existing changelog instead of making a new entry
<clivejo> I think thats good now
<clivejo> its gonna get very messy in here
<acheronuk> why is CI noticing me with sarcastic messages?
<acheronuk> time for bed
<clivejo> Ive cleared the queue
<clivejo> should shut it up
<clivejo> if you have worked on the package in question you get a lovely PM
<acheronuk> I saw
<clivejo> I get tons of them
<clivejo> Oh no! You're suspected of having broken abc
<acheronuk> ok. night then. I'll come back to those akonadi packages in the morning unless you/simon sorts them in the meantime
<clivejo> Im heading to bed myself
<acheronuk> I'll wake up to 50+ merge proposals then
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> yofel: will need to fix KCI
<clivejo> something wrong with ruby
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit I reverted your change also branched out 16.10 and 16.04 out
<valorie> ahoneybun: awesome!
<ahoneybun> they have kinda different readme's
<ahoneybun> mostly about LTS don't get much new features just fixes
<ahoneybun> 16.10 is current master so all changes go to master
<ahoneybun> after 16.10 is out I'll merge master to it
<ahoneybun> never seen ABORTED before lol
<valorie> you rock, m'dear
<ahoneybun> mm trying to cherry pick ricks change about activites
<ahoneybun> might have to do it byhand
<ahoneybun> oh well I'll do it
<ahoneybun> sometimes valorie
<ahoneybun> and we have an Activities section thanks to Rick
<acheronuk> as kdepimlibs-data is not going to exist an more, then need to sort out what did depend on it http://paste.ubuntu.com/21863977/
<valorie> there is a reverse-depends command somewhere
<valorie> or maybe that was kubottu
<valorie> rip
<acheronuk> valorie: see the paste above
<acheronuk> oh. on the channel? not a clue
<valorie> oh, you know so much more than me
<valorie> lol
<yofel> urgh, the ruby version bump got pulled and deployed by accident
<yofel> I'll fix that over the day
<yofel> !testers | 14.04.5 images are up http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/365/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: I'll see what I can do after I'm sure Lubuntu is good to go. :)
<acheronuk> ummm. so many other packages and build pulled in kdelibs-data, that this is going to be huge fun to unpick
<acheronuk> *kdepimlibs-data
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For now I'm going to try to go back to bed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can help later acheronuk
<acheronuk> thanks. :)
<acheronuk> for example, libkf5akonadiagentbase5 Depends: kdepimlibs-data (>= 4:15.12~)
<acheronuk> but which parts of the old kdepimlibs-data did that actually need?
<acheronuk> and where are we sending those parts now?
<soee>  /o/
<yofel> acheronuk: looks to me like it's mostly runtime parts from akonadi-*, so... good questino
<yofel> *question
<yofel> you could check against what binaries the other akonadi libs link against, and do the appropriate data dep from that
<acheronuk> need to have that corrected, as now kdepimlibs package was deleted from the CI, even some of the things were trying to get build yesterday fail to build as they are yanking in kdepimlibs 15.12 from the archive via akonadi, which then conflict with files etc
<yofel> acheronuk: also: is that a direct dep in control or an shlibs dep from a symbol file?
<acheronuk> Package: libkf5akonadiagentbase5
<acheronuk> Architecture: any
<acheronuk> Multi-Arch: same
<acheronuk> Depends: kdepimlibs-data (>= 4:15.12~), ${misc:Depends}, ${shlibs:Depends}
<acheronuk> Description: Akonadi agent base library
<acheronuk> so direct in control from that
<yofel> was that lib in kdepimlibs before?
<acheronuk> that's from akonadi
<yofel> :/
<acheronuk> I know. It's one of those things that goes round in circles with the deps, and the key is probably working out the point where you can put a critical change in to break that chain
<acheronuk> for example, akonadi-contacts now fails due to
<acheronuk> Unpacking libkf5akonadimime5:amd64 (4:16.04.3+p16.10+git20160801.2343-0) ...
<acheronuk> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5akonadimime5_4%3a16.04.3+p16.10+git20160801.2343-0_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<acheronuk>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/config.kcfg/specialmailcollections.kcfg', which is also in package kdepimlibs-data 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> where kdepimlibs-data 15.12.3-0ubuntu1 is getting pulled in by some of the other deps via akonaki itself
<yofel> 2 things
<yofel> a) /usr/share should not be in libkf5akonadimime5 - please make a data package for that
<yofel> b) that data package needs to break/replace kdepimlibs5-data << 4:16.08~ 
<yofel> or some version like that
<acheronuk> yes, I was coming to the conclusion that even if it's just one file or 2 to go in them, each of those packages from the split of kdepim-libs will need a data package 
<acheronuk> which will then ease sorting out the replacement depends on kdepimlibs-data that is found elsewhere
<acheronuk> going to take a bit of sorting out
<acheronuk> ok. back in a bit
<doko> any cmake experts online?
<shadeslayer> doko: not a expert but can maybe help?
<doko> shadeslayer, ta, already found it, just a bad regexp
<shadeslayer> regexes are evil
<shadeslayer> #getridoftheregexes
<kfunk> slightly OT: qtwebengine not yet packaged for Ubuntu?
<yofel> kfunk: there are builds in kubuntu-ci/unstable 
<yofel> still WIP and soon pending for debian
<clivejo> hummm is telegram bridge down?
<kfunk> yofel: got it. needs 5.6.1. too bad.
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> One sided maybe..
<clivejo> acheronuk: are the reverse dependancies direct or 2nd + generation?
<yofel> kfunk: what release?
<kfunk> yofel: 5.5 (distro Qt)
<yofel> yakkety has it in proposed, xenial.. we'll take a bit longer
<yofel> (5.6.1)
<kfunk> no worries; will have to compile it myself for my dev setup
<yofel> k
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure. only got as far as the akonadi one so far, which is direct
<tsimonq2> back for now
 * tsimonq2 reads backlog
<clivejo> WWYD
<clivejo> have you made a start on creating a akonadi-mime-data package?
<tsimonq2> no, should I?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> sorry was talking to acheronuk
<clivejo> make is break kdepimlibs
<acheronuk> I did
<clivejo> and make a depends on it in libkf5akonadimime5
<acheronuk> I did
<clivejo> LOL just rubber ducking
<clivejo> yofel: regarding the name of data file, should it be libkf5akonadimime-data or akonadi-mime-data?
<acheronuk> I did libkf5akonadimime-data
<clivejo> I noticed, just checking with yofel
<acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> I still have no idea how PIM works
<clivejo> confuses the hell outta me everytime
<acheronuk> Not so much here either...
<clivejo> hopefully by disecting it, I might actually learn now it goes together!
<clivejo> in my head the package name akonadi-mime-data makes more sense
<clivejo> but dont ask me why
 * tsimonq2 pokes his head in and waves
<clivejo> o/
<tsimonq2> how can I help? :)
<clivejo> a package name, should it be libkf5akonadimime-data or akonadi-mime-data?
<acheronuk> I am torn between them now...
<acheronuk> CI just built it with libkf5akonadimime-data, for now anyway..
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> imho akonadi-mime-data
<acheronuk> would certainly scan easier in all the depends that need changing
 * clivejo wonders has yofel become trapped under a pile of ruby
<tsimonq2> I think so lol
<tsimonq2> artikulate 4:16.04.2-1 is marked for autoremoval from testing on 2016-09-01
<tsimonq2> It (build-)depends on packages with these RC bugs:
<tsimonq2> 806102: qt-gstreamer: FTBFS when built with dpkg-buildpackage -A (No such file or directory)
<tsimonq2> ruh roh
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo ^
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> If there is only one lib. Libfoo-data, otherwise source-data
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ooh he's on Telegram, he IS trapped under a pile of ruby :P
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> tsimonq2: that is debian, not ubuntu
<clivejo> maybe hes practive rugby
<acheronuk> stays as it is then
<clivejo> practising
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> argh
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Yes that's why I had enouh rubies to throw at rohan yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel well doesn't removal in Debian sometimes mean removal in Ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Yes, if auto-symced. Artikulate isn't
<tsimonq2> !info artikulate yakkety
<ubottu> artikulate (source: artikulate): Language learning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2397 kB, installed size 3842 kB
<tsimonq2> !info artikulate unstable
<ubottu> artikulate (source: artikulate): Language learning application. In component main, is extra. Version 4:16.04.2-1 (unstable), package size 2501 kB, installed size 4027 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh ha that makes sense
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yay! new profile pic!
<yofel> re
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlaVHxUSiNk
<tsimonq2> clivejo: cool! :D
<acheronuk> I vaguely remember that
<acheronuk> akonadi-contacts will need a data package. tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: need me to do it?
<acheronuk> I just thought you might like to
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and I've never made a data package before, so can you walk me through? (if you haven't done it already)
<acheronuk> I used the old kdepimlibs-data one as a starting point https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdepimlibs/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so this still needs to be done?
<acheronuk> no-one else has AFAIK
<tsimonq2> k
<acheronuk> it built for xenial last night, and log should show the left over files
<tsimonq2> I think I figured it out :P
<acheronuk> YY build probably needs a retry later
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: both are failing...
<acheronuk> in your sbuild?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yakkety is failing but KCI shows Xenial as failing
<tsimonq2> (although it's passing, which is weirf)
<tsimonq2> *weird
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=akonadi-cont&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> akonadi-contacts - 4:16.04.3+p16.10+git20160801.2207-0	(changes file)	kubuntu-ci-bot	12 hours ago	Published	Yakkety	Libs	There were build failures. amd64
<acheronuk> KCI's criteria for a failure and LP's don't have to be the same.
<tsimonq2> ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj, how are you?
<acheronuk> even though LP built it, all those left over files are a fail for KCI
<BluesKaj> Hi tsimonq2, fine here, and you? ...hey acheronuk
<tsimonq2> great BluesKaj :)
<acheronuk> Hi BluesKaj :)
<tsimonq2> argh now it can't find libkf5akonadimime-dev
<BluesKaj> how goes the battle with xenial ? I had to revert to 14.04 for stability reasons
<BluesKaj> one unstable OS is bad enough and I expect that since I'm testing Yakkety, but Xenial seems very slow to stablize
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you may need to wait for the latest akonaki-mime to publish before you build again
<tsimonq2> argh ffs fine
<acheronuk> actually, akonadi itself may need fixing 
<acheronuk> you sort out one thing, and it just exposes another layer of problems!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you may have to wait after all on doing that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: wait for what?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what am I waiting for?
<acheronuk> (1) akonadi-mime to publish (2) maybe a fix on main akonadi package itself 
<acheronuk> some build deps still result in the old kdepimlibs-data package being wanted, which is gone. or at least they did earlier this morning
<acheronuk> I can see why people steer clear of PIM a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Tis very true
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, home users like me usually have no need for the PIM apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its a can of worms
<acheronuk> It's a can of piranha
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> BlueKaj there are a lot of people who do use it and that's why we package it.
<clivejo> ahhh Mr slhk
<slhk> hi clivejo
<BluesKaj> who needs db for mail and contacts unless you must save 10K emails etc
<clivejo> slhk: any input on this thread - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70569-Should-I-be-concerned
<BluesKaj> unless you're on the job clivejo
<clivejo> I know a lot of home users who use kmail, but your entitled to your opinion
<BluesKaj> there's finally an option to dump the PIM apps if one doesn't need them without removing the desktop
<BluesKaj> I loved kmail until KDE4 arrived 
<BluesKaj> kmail was a terrific email client before that 
<slhk> clivejo: that's a different issue from the one I fixed, and as pointed out in the thread it has been fixed before. Anyway, I confirm that update-a-x-i-dbus still does not work, and I'm fixing that right now
 * acheronuk wonders if LP can be bribed to speed up
<yofel> no ^^
<yofel> well yes, but that's impolite
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: na we just rant in #launchpad :P
<yofel> :O
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not too often
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> ok. if rebuilding akonadi doesn't break this circular dependency, I'm going to be sad....
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> You aren't past the sad stage?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Akonadi tends to make me angry
<acheronuk> clivejo: There's still plenty of time
<acheronuk> got bored of waiting and built akonadi in my testing ppa. seems to allow akonadi-contacts to build again. now wait for CI....
<Mirv> yofel / others: do you think you could ask on #ubuntu-release to ignore failures for: kwin marble kde-cli-tools libkscreen kdepim-runtime kxmlgui extra-cmake-modules kconfigwidgets okteta akonadi-search kidentitymanagement kdelibs4support kwayland libkscreen ? we're landing the unity8 fix soon after which the remaining blockers to release pocket migration would be those listed autopkgtest
<Mirv> or if there are some you are worried about showing a real blocker and want to fix instead
<yofel> 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 5
<yofel> Total Test time (real) =   2.36 sec
<yofel> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":99"
<yofel>       after 9428 requests (9428 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<yofel> wtf?!?
<yofel> oh wait, acc is what failed, urgh
<Mirv> I'm somewhat scared the GCC6 will come and suddenly block everything for half eternity :)
<yofel> I'm wondering whether I should make a script that removes the autopkgtest setups from all kde packages
<yofel> Mirv: is there anything else stuck except qtbase?
<yofel> Mirv: and are those all that you need? There are more kde packages in proposed than those
<Mirv> yofel: most autopkgtests pass also for kde packages, from my manual viewing through http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html I came up with that list
<Mirv> yofel: well ~everything is stuck because ~everything has reverse dependencies that are in that list ^ and depend on each other. 
<Mirv> generally http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src and #qtdeclarative-opensource-src show most problems
<yofel> Mirv: yes, I'm looking at that, but I'm also seeing nonsense build combinations like:
<yofel> autopkgtest for kwin/4:5.6.4-0ubuntu1: amd64: Pass, armhf: Pass, s390x: Always failed
<yofel> autopkgtest for kwin/4:5.6.4-0ubuntu2~1: i386: Pass
<yofel> autopkgtest for kwin/4:5.7.2-0ubuntu1: ppc64el: Regression ♻
<yofel> we don't migrate packages on an architecture basis, so what's the point in that?
<Mirv> yofel: it's probably some autopkgtest timing issue that would require stronger hinting from release team if wanted to be executed with the correct version for all archs
<yofel> right, but I honestly have no motivation to run after the release team to fix autopkgtests  in up to 200 packages. so lets go with force-badtest for everything's broken so that you're not stuck on us
<Mirv> yofel: yes I agree that if you think functionally everything is ok, ask release team to force-badtest that list of packages. plus: kde-baseapps (I just found by going through the page with grep + sed instead of manually)
<Mirv> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21910811/
<Mirv> well that's manually stripped down of non-Qt/KDE packages
<yofel> ah, nice one
<yofel> yeah, looks about right from what I can see
<santa_> interesting that "proposed migration" thing. it's like a mixture of uploading packages to debian experimental and a debian transition
<yofel> santa_: the proposed migration is literally britney
<santa_> you mean it's done with britney
<yofel> righ
<yofel> t
<santa_> interesting
<santa_> regarding the tests
<santa_> well, back in the days we were actively disabling them for kde software
<santa_> today we have some effort towards making them work, but I have the impression it's too much effort for little benefit
<santa_> i.e. how many real bugs have people fixed thanks to the autotests being executed in packaging?
<santa_> vs how many hours you have to spend ... not to fix the software, but to fix the test itself? (i.e. fixing the environment where the test is executed and things like that)
<santa_> that being said, I would clearly ignore them wrt blocking other stuff
<yofel> bbl
<tsimonq2> thanks everyone! :D
 * tsimonq2 is a ninja now
<yofel> right, welcome ;)
<clivejo> now you can do a proper ninja dance
<tsimonq2> lol
<yofel> tsimonq2: so now you can: commit directly, upload to kubuntu-ppa/* (please don't directly upload to /ppa and /backports, they have -landing equivalents for that), and you can trigger CI builds
<tsimonq2> awesome, thank you
<clivejo> just be careful and ask if in any doubt
<yofel> keep using merge requests for changes that you're doubtful about though please
<clivejo> there are no silly questions here
<tsimonq2> yofel: I was just about to comment on the fact that I will do that :)
<yofel> :)
<Mirv> thanks yofel for bringing up the topic on release channel, let's hope it'll be agreed upon! infinity may still ask about this and that failing and what's going to be done about it..
<yofel> well, he always does that ^^
<tsimonq2> yofel: would it be fine with you if I rebuild a package in KCI just so I know how it's done? or would you rather I wait until there's a real need for it? I mean, afair, it won't hurt, right?
<acheronuk> congratulations tsimonq2 :D
<tsimonq2> thanks acheronuk :D
<clivejo> theres still a queue on KCI
<Mirv> yofel: if he asks about marble symbol updates, do note we could handle it but there's some other FTBFS issue bug #1609083
<ubottu> bug 1609083 in marble (Ubuntu) "marble needs updated symbols for Qt 5.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609083
<clivejo> still waiting for it to build akonadi-contacts
<acheronuk> clivejo: needs akonadi itself to build first
<Mirv> it has helped before though to at least have a bug filed about an issue
<clivejo> anyone work on akonadi-notes ?
 * tsimonq2 checks if I did anything
<tsimonq2> now I can push so I don't need to poke anyone if I make a trivial change :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: no clue if my changes are still relevant but here: https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-akonadi-notes?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> clivejo: akonadi-notes looked that it at least build ok, though can't say I inspected the result overly much as a was trying to sort contacts
 * tsimonq2 checks if they are still relevant
<clivejo> just be careful
<tsimonq2> no actually, I'll push my changes if you don't mind
<tsimonq2> wait no I was looking at master
<tsimonq2> nvm
<acheronuk> I imagine those 3 packages still needs some 'housekeeping' to get them up to scratch, even it they do technically build
<clivejo> trivial changes might not appear so trivial in the grand scheme of things
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I understand :)
<acheronuk> I'm always very hesitant at 'git push' still, which is no bad thing really
<clivejo> and remember the Kubuntu team moto - WWYD
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I did that data package in the end, as it was tied up with akonadi deps, and wanted to sort them both together
 * yofel throws even more rubies at clivejo
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: good idea
<yofel> seriously, ever since you made that anology, I don't know if people here mean the original acronym or yours whenever I read it >.<
<acheronuk> I think 90%+ of the time, Y=Yofel now
<yofel> tsimonq2: if you just trigger builds, no, I don't mind. But maybe take something that doesn't have many downstream projects (otherwise it'll block those if they're in the queue)
<clivejo> it means What Would Yofel Do :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: have an example I can do a build of?
<yofel> tsimonq2: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/
<yofel> make sure the checkbox for kubuntu-ninjas is checked when you log in
<tsimonq2> I already logged in, but thanks anyways :)
<tsimonq2> woah this is cool
<yofel> hm
<yofel> why are the daily promotion jobs still a thing
 * yofel goes killing
<clivejo> I think we need to fire soee
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.3.php
<soee> oh sorry i spammed Jonathan some hours ago :D
<soee> but please lets make first 5.7 release for Xenial :)
<yofel> that ^
<yofel> and yakkety_archive is frozen until the packages make it out of -proposed
<yofel> we really need to get that done first
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Hiya you about
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/ sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> \o/ tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<sick_rimmit> Perfect
<sick_rimmit> I've made those changes from you review
<sick_rimmit> Would you like me to push them to your Master, a seperate Branch or something else ?
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: I have the master as the current release cycle ie 16.10
<ahoneybun> 16.04 has it's own branch
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-16.04-LTS
<sick_rimmit> Oh OK, I didn't see those branches
<ahoneybun> I added the activies part to master
<ahoneybun> I made that yesterday
<sick_rimmit> I'll check you branches again, and see what's available
<ahoneybun> sorry about that
<ahoneybun> just messing with branches now
<ahoneybun> need to figure out how to deal with docs.k.org now
<sick_rimmit> I think it'll take me a little time get all the work done, and probably good for me to target 16.10 for Oct
<ahoneybun> since it points to the LTS currently
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of adding activies to LTS as well
<sick_rimmit> Oh yes that's a good idea, I think it needs new images for Activities in 16.04
<ahoneybun> well your images are of 16.04 currently
<ahoneybun> but you might have the backport ppa as well
<sick_rimmit> OK here's my suggestion
<ahoneybun> I know sphinx can handle dirs so make lts and release dirs
<sick_rimmit> I'll push what I have to my Master, and issue a pull request. If you review and are happy with the work so far, Merge and then I will pull
<sick_rimmit> you current Master,
<ahoneybun> you'll fetch and sync
<ahoneybun> if your working on 16.10 then yes
<sick_rimmit> Yep, that's good 
<ahoneybun> my plan is that master will always be the current dev cycle
<ahoneybun> then when it is release make a branch for it
<sick_rimmit> Tags ?
<ahoneybun> I've not messed with tags yet
<ahoneybun> I know we use branches on our git
<sick_rimmit> No worries, however you want to do it, I'll work with that
<sick_rimmit> :-D
<ahoneybun> the LTS needs a different branch
<ahoneybun> at least
<clivejo> what are you guys doing/talking about?
<ahoneybun> we can tag release 
<ahoneybun> *releases
<ahoneybun> clivejo: the kubuntu manual
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<sick_rimmit> Yep agreed, you create that I'll pull it, I can work on those images for it then
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: I'd rather have the packaging stuff in a dir under contribute somehow
<ahoneybun> not outside of docs
<ahoneybun> makes it easier to find everything
<acheronuk> clivejo: is anything now making  libkf5akonadisocialutils-dev ?
<clivejo> not that Ive found 
<acheronuk> not that I can either :/
<acheronuk> so presumably things that did need it don't now?
<acheronuk> you would hope
<clivejo> wow, lots of missing symbols in okteta
<acheronuk> yes, kdepim-runtime for example has had that social plugin removed from CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> can you remove the build dep from the control file too
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how can I help? :)
<acheronuk> I was just about to
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: can you get me some install screenshots from 16.04? all the slides and sets
<ahoneybun> I only have from wily
<clivejo> tsimonq2: regarding this commit - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi-notes/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=c7051b7a833910147a17fc9c27157f17b635e13b
<clivejo> why?
<tsimonq2> doesn't the Git commit explain that? :P
<tsimonq2> (be more specific as to what you're getting at)
<clivejo> but all the other packages have the same entry, why change that one package to https?
<clivejo> you cant push to https
<yofel> well, you can't push to git either
<tsimonq2> ^
<yofel> but yes, please don't fix *just* one package
<tsimonq2> alright I'll fix the rest
<tsimonq2> unless you want it reverted?
<yofel> no, I'm fine with https being used, there is a point in using it
<tsimonq2> great :)
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm afraid to touch the files on docs.k.org
<ahoneybun> any way for you to copy the git over ther
<ahoneybun> I'll have 16.04.1 ready by the end of the week
<yofel> ahoneybun: git isn't used, the build artifact of git are used, and the actually used dir should be a symlink to one version of those artifacts
<yofel> that's how I set it up back then at least
<ahoneybun> well I don;t know how you made it work so 
<clivejo> tsimonq2: how are you going to fix the rest?
<yofel> sec
<tsimonq2> clivejo: manually, through elbow grease :P
<yofel> ahoneybun: random thought: you might want to tag what gets deployed
<clivejo> There are 337 packages in our git 
<yofel> oh my, please script that ^^
<ahoneybun> I'm using branch for LTS
<tsimonq2> fine fine yofel 
<ahoneybun> but might use tags for releases
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: do we have a list of all the repos somewhere?
<yofel> ahoneybun: aah, I didn't realize that the clone wasn't updated
<tsimonq2> (on one page)
<santa_> tsimonq2: man
<yofel> uh no. I did write a script for that...
<ahoneybun> yofel: I've started making some changes with sick_rimmit
<yofel> somewhere...
<ahoneybun> also removing some old stuff from vivid
<tsimonq2> I made a mistake in whating to do it manually, I forgot to ask myself, WWYD
<santa_> tsimonq2: write one script meant to be executed in a git directory with debian/*
<tsimonq2> *wanting
<santa_> tsimonq2: then git-clone-all
<tsimonq2> santa_: where's git-clone-all?
<santa_> tsimonq2: then do-all <your_script> over all the repositories
<tsimonq2> where's that too?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *clivejo face palms*
<santa_> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<santa_> there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> thanks santa_ 
<santa_> and we can add your script if it's good to the KA I think
<tsimonq2> so it has to be more than a one time script? :P
<santa_> I think it's the easier way
<yofel> well, git-clone-all would certainly do the job as well
<yofel> might miss a repo or two though
<santa_> yeah, kdelibs
<ahoneybun> yofel: also sphinx is old on that server
<yofel> and stuff from extragear, etc.
<ahoneybun> but that's not a huge deal
<yofel> ahoneybun: the whole server is EOL :/
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> 15.04
<yofel> but Riddell needs to fix that. I don't want to touch that without a snapshot
<ahoneybun> of course
<santa_> well extragear is not under the KA "jurisdiction"
<yofel> right, but under the same repo namespace 
<yofel> and this is about the URLs
<santa_> tsimonq2: the easiest way to do the script is python-debian
<yofel> just use sed....
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> $ python git-clone-all  File "git-clone-all", line 4
<tsimonq2> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc2' in file git-clone-all on line 4, but no encoding declared; see http://python.org/dev/peps/pep-0263/ for details
<santa_> srlsy
<sick_rimmit> We could probably script up a make html; rsync /build 
<yofel> I'll recommend python-debian as soon as it learns how to not break control files the moment it sees a comment in one
<sick_rimmit> pretty easy
<yofel> right
<sick_rimmit> that way you don't need Sphinx on your docs webserver
<yofel> (wrt rick)
<santa_> tsimonq2: where are you? yakkety?
<tsimonq2> santa_: yep
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: having sphinx there lets me make small changes
<sick_rimmit> In fact it could by tackled with a Jenkins job
<ahoneybun> and rebuild on the fly
<yofel> sick_rimmit, ahoneybun: I changed the links a bit so now the server points to /home/kubuntu/docs/deployed for live, so you can play in the repo as much as you want
<yofel> once you're done, build/html needs to replace deployed/
<santa_> tsimonq2: just execute it as a normal program
<santa_> i.e. don't prepend "python"
<tsimonq2> $ ./git-clone-all                                                                                              
<yofel> hm.... I would prefer that jenkins does not have access to weegie. Even if you have a point..
<tsimonq2> Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                           
<tsimonq2>   File "./git-clone-all", line 18, in <module>                                                                                                               
<ahoneybun> mm sounds hard
<tsimonq2>     from lib.utils import *                                                                                                                                  
<clivejo> git-clone-all wont get all the git repos
<sick_rimmit> If the server is going EOL, perhaps we should move it then deploy the docs
<tsimonq2> ImportError: No module named 'lib'                                                                                                                           
<yofel> ahoneybun: not as hard as you think
<yofel> ahoneybun: pretty easy actually
<tsimonq2> clivejo: or any for that matter >__<
<ahoneybun> yofel: can I just git clone branch and then move the build to deployed
<clivejo> debian have git: URL in the Vcs-Git: field I dont get why we need to change it :/
<yofel> ahoneybun: would work too, but remember that html/ matches deployed/
<clivejo> 336 have it that way, 1 doesnt
 * sick_rimmit steps away from discussion about Docs deployment, to focus on updating the content
<santa_> tsimonq2: do you have a proper clone?
<ahoneybun> matches?
<santa_> or did you just copied the script alone?
<tsimonq2> santa_: so I can't just download the plaintext Python script? :P
<ahoneybun> mm I might be logging into the server wrong
 * clivejo feels like he's talking to himself, so goes off to do something else
<ahoneybun> going to step away anyway
<tsimonq2> santa_: still not good
<tsimonq2> The sftp process failed with return code: 255
<tsimonq2> Command attempted: sftp -b - depot.kde.org:stable/frameworks/5.24/
<santa_> tsimonq2: nope. and I would recommend you to create a directory for all the clones
<yofel> tsimonq2: or, if you want a list of all repositories that you can clone in a bash loop, this will give it to you: http://sprunge.us/MSiW
<santa_> so you don't have access to depot
<yofel> tsimonq2: hm, that's a too old script I realize, that gives you too much
<santa_> in any case I don't see why we have to "fix" that
<yofel> although, it would still do the job
<santa_> either way is fine,,,
<yofel> https *is* even recommended by debian, so no reason to not fix it if he wants to fix it
<santa_> why?
<yofel> http*s* ?
<santa_> ok then
<santa_> yofel: what about adding simon's key to the depot ftp btw?
<yofel> right, I should fix that
<yofel> but at that time, tsimonq2: please subscribe to https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-distro-packagers
<tsimonq2> will do
<santa_> btw how does the ninja thing works?
<yofel> thanks, whitelisting you
<santa_> oh, yofel
<yofel> santa_: as in?
<santa_> as anything
<tsimonq2> yofel: offically subscribed
<yofel> tsimonq2: when you script-fix this, please make sure to not push before you've verified that it works
<yofel> tsimonq2: and please commit with 'NOCI' in the commit message
<yofel> tsimonq2: you now have access to ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org - that server has pre-release tarballs for kde published to packagers before the official announcement. Please do not re-publish those anywhere except in the team related locations (i.e. mostly launchpad)
<tsimonq2> yofel: will do, but I'm getting thrown this when I'm trying to use your script: httplib2.SSLHandshakeError: [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:590)
<yofel> o.O
<tsimonq2> alright cool yofel 
<tsimonq2> yeah I know, weird
<yofel> I remember seeing that actually. But I have no memory when exactly that was
<santa_> yofel: I just remembered what I have been thinking yesterday in addition to all the stuff I have in my table for KA
<yofel> santa_: ~kubuntu-ninjas is mostly for 3 things: upload access to kubuntu-ppa/, commit access, and we have a private PPA if we ever need to work on hidden stuff
<santa_> is required to be a kubuntu member already or not?
<yofel> no
 * santa_ facepalms
<santa_> how does one apply for that?
<yofel> approval by 2 kubuntu-devs
<santa_> lol
<tsimonq2> yofel: argh, still getting the error:
<tsimonq2> Host key verification failed.
<tsimonq2> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<tsimonq2> The sftp process failed with return code: 255
<santa_> I have been around since a long time and...
<yofel> tsimonq2: aaah, login over ssh once
<yofel> you need to accept the host key
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<santa_> at some point I would like to upload a point release of anything with the new tooling to the ppa
<tsimonq2> yofel: oh ffs grrr
<tsimonq2> Permission denied (publickey).
<tsimonq2> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<santa_> although the git commit access would be already useful for some non-controversial things
<santa_> regarding the KA idea i was thinking about making gbp-ppa a bit more generic
<yofel> santa_: so, with you, while I would immediately whitelist you for automation. A bunch of your pull requests were from the "hey lets fix this but I didn't actually check that against the offical build target" - like your last bunch of symbol merge requests. So I'm somewhat reserved to give you access to the packaging stuff as you like to run away just doing your thing...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit did you sync before making those changes?
<yofel> tsimonq2: o.O - what key are you using?
<santa_> yofel: regarding the symbols I wasn't aware there was a new qt version, keep in mind that I came up after being absent for a long time
<tsimonq2> yofel: I always keep it up to date on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> yofel: the only key here lol: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+sshkeys
<yofel> tsimonq2: weird, that's what I used...
<yofel> tsimonq2: you did use the right user?
<tsimonq2> yofel: "$ ssh ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org" is what I ran
<yofel> that makes no sense...
<tsimonq2> I agree
<yofel> santa_: right, and you mixed that up with gcc6 at the same time, it just felt like you didn't even wonder where that diff came from. Maybe I'm being overly pedantic, but as you worked on debian before, I kind of expect a bit more experience from you than I do from a random beginner? How long did you work over there anyway? I only payed very loose attention to debian back then
<tsimonq2> oh there it goes!
<yofel> ...
<tsimonq2> ran 
<tsimonq2> "$ ./git-clone-all"
<tsimonq2> it works fine
<tsimonq2> s/it works/it is working/
<yofel> santa_: I'm not too happy about the situation as well, as you could be a lot more productive if we fixed this. You just give off a feeling of rather doing something yourself that you're not sure about rather than asking, which makes me nervous
<santa_> yofel: I didn't mix anythng with gcc6 *iirc*. the diff just came from because I built the packages without using the rik's qt ppa. nothing more, nothing less.
<yofel> ah, might have been. Another reason to wonder why we didn't get that in staging considering our status pages were green
<yofel> santa_: note that I'm really *just* nervous about the packaging changes. In KA I had barely anything to complain about - those were mostly just misunderstandings on my side. You're doing a great job there
 * clivejo hi-fives acheronuk
<acheronuk> \o/
<tsimonq2> yofel: well it *seemed* like it... :(
<tsimonq2> ssh: connect to host depot.kde.org port 22: Network is unreachable
<tsimonq2> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<santa_> yofel: I just tought it was any change in the archive since the time of building in the ppa and the time of building in my stuff. this kind of stuff happens
<yofel> tsimonq2: oh, you might have to set the proper user for depot.kde.org in ~/.ssh/config
<yofel> although, network is unreachable is weird
<tsimonq2> yofel: what do I put in there?
<yofel> santa_: hm, true. So lets do this: Your membership meeting will be soon, once that passes you have commit access. And once I'm convinced that you're familiar with the workflow, locations, etc. you'll get added to ninjas
<yofel> which at that point would only be for ppa and ci access
<acheronuk> I have:
<acheronuk> Host depot.kde.org
<acheronuk>         User ftpubuntu
<acheronuk>         IdentityFile ~/.ssh/****
<tsimonq2> thanks
<santa_> yofel: no problem, in any case I admit I have a lot to learn about the kubuntu workflows. because, indeed, I'm working right now a bit "outside of the ordinary"
<clivejo> !info libkf5akonadisearch-dev
<ubottu> libkf5akonadisearch-dev (source: akonadi-search): Akonadi search library - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 66 kB
<clivejo> another epoch in the wild
<acheronuk> Depends: qtquick1-5-dev (>= 5.4.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> I think that's not a thing anymore...?
<acheronuk> Depends: libqt5declarative5 (= 5.5.1-3build1~2), qtbase5-dev
<acheronuk> in YY
<yofel> right, that's not in 5.6 anymore, debian also removed that from unstable
<yofel> and testing
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtquick1-opensource-src
<acheronuk> too slow. yes, seems so
<acheronuk> so does kdepim-runtime really now need it?
 * acheronuk goes to check in git
<acheronuk> struggling to find any ref to that, even in old branches
<yofel> I'm fairly sure that the dev package is useless today. Whatever now contains qtquick2 would make sense I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit merged thanks!
<acheronuk> oh. Qt5DeclarativeConfig.cmake
<tsimonq2> happy to report that Trojita installs and works fine!
<tsimonq2> (from the Kubuntu CI PPA)
<clivejo> I think I configured it to build once a week
<tsimonq2> well it's not a good email client though :P
<clivejo> its only 0.7, give it a chance!
<valorie> sounds like we still have hope to have KDE PIM though
<valorie> too
<tsimonq2> fine fine :/
<valorie> a choice is always good
<acheronuk> Qt5TextToSpeechConfig.cmake ?
<yofel> nobody ever packaged that
<tsimonq2> yofel: what needs to be packaged?
<yofel> qt5texttospeech
<acheronuk> got that going through the new build-deps for kdepim-runtime in pbuilder
 * clivejo wonders if there is any way to squeeze the energy and drive from tsimonq2, bottle it and distribute it
<tsimonq2> I'm on it :P
 * yofel has this image of Bugs Bunny distributing Michael's "secret stuff" from the space jam movie in his mind now ^^
<acheronuk> ahhh... that Qt5TextToSpeechConfig.cmake was a OPTIONAL one
<acheronuk> the real failure was further down
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that qt5texttospeech was optional, so not critical
<clivejo> yofel: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-search/ isnt triggering builds
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: /me works on it anyways 
<clivejo> texttospeech might be nice to have
<yofel> clivejo: but there's a job pending already?
<tsimonq2> it's not critical but I can still do it :P
<clivejo> I think I triggered that?
<clivejo> oh maybe not
<yofel> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/ -> started by SCM change
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> I refreshed the symbols
<clivejo> just wondered why xenial version isnt building
<yofel> explained on http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/
<clivejo> yeah, dont mind me, heads all over the place tonight
<yofel> heh 
<tsimonq2> yofel: seems like qtspeech isn't in download.qt.io
<tsimonq2> yofel: where can I fond a tar?
<tsimonq2> *find
<yofel> no idea, isn't there a url or so in cmake?
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I dislike PIM
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Too big
<clivejo> git clone https://codereview.qt-project.org/qt/qtspeech
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I want Trojita as the default
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so I package that, no tar? O_o
<clivejo> well its WIP - https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/admin/projects/qt/qtspeech,branches
<clivejo> dont think theres been release yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I like trojita @tsimonq2
<clivejo> Simon you could package this - LP:1546373
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well if there isn't a release I don't want to package it :/
<tsimonq2> bug 1546373
<ubottu> bug 1546373 in taglib (Ubuntu) "Please update to 1.11" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546373
<clivejo> hes been wanting that updated for a while
<tsimonq2> is that in our Git?
<clivejo> Homepage: http://taglib.github.io/
<clivejo> Vcs-Git: git://anonscm.debian.org/users/modax/taglib.git
<clivejo> Vcs-Browser: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=users/modax/taglib.git;a=summary
<tsimonq2> oh so I have to hunt down the Debian people? :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> By the way, I've just noticed that Krusader is all green on the KF5 porting status page (scroll to the very bottom). Does this mean a new version is about to be released with KDE Applications 16.08?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> From KDE Vector
<yofel> it's in our package set because amarok uses it IIRC
<yofel> but we usually always based that on debian
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<tsimonq2> clivejo: who can I poke once I update it in Git?
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/modax/taglib.git/
<clivejo> hasnt been updated in 3 years
<tsimonq2> yikes
<clivejo> I packaged an older version and asked for testers
<clivejo> but was ignored
<yofel> I haven't seen MoDaX in a while either, he is still in #debian-qt-kde though
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages?field.name_filter=taglib&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> I packaged 1.10 but 1.11 is available now
<tsimonq2> !info taglib unstable
<ubottu> Package taglib does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> :/
<clivejo> !info libtag1-dev
<ubottu> libtag1-dev (source: taglib): audio meta-data library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-2.4ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 74 kB, installed size 674 kB
<tsimonq2> oh I see
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^^ needs qtwebengine :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: just trying to sort kcalutils ATM
<clivejo> Ill do it
<acheronuk> cheers
<clivejo> still have it locally
<clivejo> after my dyslexic moment earlier
<acheronuk> slowly getting there maybe
<clivejo> lol where are Qt5WebEngineWidgetsConfig.cmake
<tsimonq2> argh I give up for today, I'm going to bed, good night all
<clivejo> should be in libqt5webengine5-dev
<clivejo> according to this buildlog - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276197781/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.qtwebengine-opensource-src_5.6.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: good night :)
 * acheronuk thinks Simon is now more or less on UK time
<acheronuk> pimcommon needs webchannel as well
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I was almost adding it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Good night Simon
<clivejo> added webchannel
<acheronuk> great. that should let some more build I think if pimcommon completes
 * clivejo fingers crossed
<acheronuk> pimcommon fails on a fair few missing symbols
<acheronuk> too late for that sort of thing for me now
<acheronuk> Good night all :D
<valorie> niters Rik
<clivejo> should be fixed in #18
<clivejo> This retrying every failure is confusing
<clivejo> Im going to keep poking til 1am
<clivejo> until the merges start up
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-03
<clivejo> Im afraid that’s me done for the night!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Night clivejo
<clivejo> should be a few more fixes in the pipeline, but the KCI queue is full and god knows when it will get around to building them
<clivejo> only 24 failing packages in yakkety :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nicr
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *nice
<clivejo> 00:21:09 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> makes me angry
<clivejo> good night
<soee> hiho
<Mirv> I've filed some bugs to please release team a bit more (they didn't ask, but I thought they might) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=kf524
<Mirv> I left out marble and okteta that I probably fixed now with symbol updates (marble also accepted to get built now), and akonadi-search that I'm still retrying to see if it's only flaky test as it failed only on one arch
<Mirv> no response from release team however even though infinity said to be looking at the override plea "later" (14h ago)
<Mirv> so, waiting continues today
<yofel> Mirv: thanks! Having a track list of the tests is useful
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<soee> someone is using Enpass ?
<soee> uhm desktop app is GTK but at least the icon works and fits pretty nice systray
<Mirv> we got the autopkgtest forces!
<Mirv> I'm still waiting for unity8 QA however to fix its tests. after that it's about pondering with release team "why nothing happens", which is usually the case and update_output.txt is needed in addition to the excuses page.
<Mirv> oh ok missed a single plasma-framework s390x issue. I will ask that once we know whether u8 landing makes that green or not (if not, I'll ask if it could be overridden too and investigated later)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey ts
<tsimonq2> lol
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2,^, it's early, still on my first coffee :-)
<tsimonq2> BluesKaj: well are you in #ubuntu-community-team ? I thought it was from the joke I literally just started there :P
<BluesKaj> no 
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<BluesKaj> guess I missed the humour 
<tsimonq2> BluesKaj: I PMed you what was said so I don't spam the channel
<soee> green <3
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzgY_S7rEoo
<tsimonq2> that was a nice minute of my life... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Gonna have that stuck on replay in my head all day now
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Thanks soee
<soee> :d
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Only 17 broken packages sitting on the wall
<soee> how do they become brokne exactyly ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> The current ones have been broken for a while
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Most are PIM related
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Upstream changes mostly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Clifford meanwhile I'll have this garbage stuck in my head all day :P https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVHJ6OwTYWc
<acheronuk> libkf5calendarsupport http://paste.ubuntu.com/22018296/
<yofel> acheronuk: wrap those tests in xvfb-run
<acheronuk> so.....?
<acheronuk> override_dh_auto_test:
<acheronuk>         xvfb-run dh_auto_test
<acheronuk> yofel: and add xvfb to the build depends?
<yofel> acheronuk: yes, and yes
<acheronuk> great. thanks :)
<soee> can someone confirm this ugly clear button for filter field: http://i.imgur.com/xn3gWXs.png ?
<mamarley> soee: Nope, sorry, looks fine here.
<soee> :<
<ahoneybun> filter?
<soee> search field
<ahoneybun> can't read your language
<soee> it is not about lang, just the darkest button on the image :D
<ahoneybun> I see a pixel black button
<soee> yup
<soee> wee..  warranty was goof
<soee> *good
<soee> i will have my monitor chnaged ot new one :)
<soee> www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL0pdzjvYW9RFM_RjJhUhOO0OH8uVoRn3J&v=EshNTl23liY
<acheronuk> yofel: those tests still fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/22025809/
<yofel> huh, why does that need glx...
<acheronuk> seems an odd thing to want for that, yes
<yofel> libkf5calendarsupport_16.04.3+p16.10+git20160803.1257.orig.tar.xz: 
<yofel> huh? why isn't that called calendarsupport?
<acheronuk> bbl
<tsimonq2> bbl o/
<acheronuk> ummm. so disable that test?
<yofel> I fixed it, you need to set the screen by hand for GL (took that from an autopkgtest config)
<acheronuk> ah. thanks
<davmor2> Hey guys there will be a respin shortly for 14.04.5 will someone be available to help out testing it?
<yofel> davmor2: maybe, what's the rough equivalent of 'shortly' in hours?
 * yofel agrees with infinity that our job is breaking things most of the time :D
<davmor2> yofel: About an hour I've been told but infinity can give a more accurate time
<yofel> k, thanks
<yofel> the yakkey fix page fits on one screen \o/
<yofel> hm...........
<yofel> let me merge the current state in kubuntu_stable. Those symbols are 16.12 material
<acheronuk> that was my next question if I got it built. I tried in pbuilder with the tests disabled, and got all those missing!
 * yofel is a bit lost about the symbols
<yofel> having the build jobs stay broken is bad, but then we loose symbol tracking for the archive updates which we need :/
<yofel> patching debhelper in the ci PPA would be an idea...
<acheronuk> patching to do what exactly?
<yofel> not fail the build on missing symbols
<yofel> but the build fails because that really does require an so version change :(
<yofel> debianabimanaging all failures would be the perfect solution. But that's an overkill amount of overhead :/
<yofel> or we keep leaving the MISSING comments in there and just update the symbols
<yofel> but then we need to extend our archive QA to actually detect that
<yofel> which probably would mean adding more patches to pkg-kde-tools
<yofel> huh, what did *that* build o.O
<yofel> *why
<acheronuk> marble
<acheronuk> set(GENERIC_LIB_VERSION "0.24.80")
<acheronuk> set(GENERIC_LIB_SOVERSION "25")
<acheronuk> set for 16.08 branch
<yofel> I would postpone marble and okteta until after we've done the release branching for 16.08
<acheronuk> and those latest big changes were in the 16.08 branch as well as master, so are the ok to fix?
<acheronuk> ok. won't touch them
<yofel> without a stable job it's hard to say
<yofel> really all changes? The diff between 16.08 and master is huge for marble
<acheronuk> let me check again
<acheronuk> ok, this one was in both: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=marble.git&a=commit&h=6c5a0b395dd34457d107780b398fb1df5beb9950
<acheronuk> which was the big one I got the other night, and then said stop!
<yofel> acheronuk: I guess lets risk it for both, and remember to re-check once we upload 16.08
<acheronuk> I'll have another look through both before I even think about making changes, and if I'm not sure I'll query
<yofel> hm, we never did finish 16.04.3
<soee> ALSA 1.1.2 Released
<mamarley> Something trout something
<acheronuk> yofel: if calendarsupport unstable is now merged to stable, are those symbols OK to fix now? or are you still pondering things and would prefer it left?
<yofel> acheronuk: just fix it
<acheronuk> okay
<yofel> we'll probably have to cherry pick stuff from kubuntu_unstable anyway, so lets worry about that in a week
<yofel> santa_: so agreed, pkg-kde-tools is probably the appropriate place for that. Now I wonder how I would detect that we're building for the CI..
<yofel> having a patched pkg-kde-tools in the ci ppa all the time would be somewhat annoying :/
<santa_> I have a source of inspiration for that
<santa_> let me check...
<ahoneybun> mm there goes tryin got build the telepathy morse plugin
<santa_> yofel: I think I would go for a shell evironment variable. so the CI would build with this variable
<yofel> hm, then I need to figure out how to pass that into docker... not sure how the env looks like right now
<yofel> but I did consider that too
<yofel> (as it would be the most straight-forward solution build-system wise)
<santa_> shouldn't be adjusting the templates for the build slaves enough?
<yofel> santa_: the actual binary builds happing on launchpad, not in jenkins
<yofel> hm.....
<santa_> oh
<yofel> or the ci-tooling injects a file into the source before uploading it
<santa_> what builds in launchpad you are talking about? the ppa builds or something else in the kubuntu's workflow I am not aware yet?
<yofel> santa_: the CI builds. Jenkins generates the sources, uploads that to the kubuntu-ci/ PPAs, then continues its work once the builds are done
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> yofel: in case you go for "or the ci-tooling injects a file into the source before uploading itor the ci-tooling injects a file into the source before uploading it"(TM) I had an script to alter one packages debian/rules and pass -c0 to dpkg-gensymbols
<santa_> it supported both packages with and without dhmk
<yofel> santa_: hm, true, that then actually doesn't need any pkg-kde-tools modification at all. As long as people don't accidentally copy that change into git
<santa_> but altering the source like that is a bit ugly
<yofel> although, that can be detected and the CI build made to fail on that
<yofel> right, but the only other way I can currently think of is checking whether sources.list contains 'kubuntu-ci', which is ugly :(
<yofel> does sbuild export something useful..
<santa_> well, looking at the bright side of altering the source this would allow you to select which packages you want to build with -c0 and which ones you don't, right?
<yofel> it would at least allow the possibility of doing that
<yofel> on second though, with that we can only disable the check for /unstable, as /stable really should throw errors
<yofel> and the tooling already messes with the changelog, so adding this won't really hurt
<yofel> oh fun, I found the reason why the post-publishing checks aren't running
<yofel>     unless File.exist?('logs/i386.log')
<yofel>       puts 'found no logs'
<yofel>       exit 0
<yofel> we don't build i386 anymore ^^
<santa_> hmm, what happens with i386 finally?
<yofel> santa_: the logs? That's used for the lintian and symbol-addition checks
<yofel> it also has a rather hacky qml dependency checker. Need to see if harald improved that in neon
<santa_> yofel: no I mean I remember I read something about dropping i386 suport or something like that
<santa_> but I don't remember where
<yofel> santa_: oh that, I don't think we'll do that for the archive until 18.10, but we did remove it from the ci build list
<yofel> it was on ubuntu-devel
<yofel> ML
<yofel> hm, why is i386 hardcoded there when there's proper archindep handling below that code....
<acheronuk> yofel: another one that produced significant symbols changes - messagelib (kf5-messagelib) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276544991/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kf5-messagelib_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160803.1248-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<santa_> ah, there's a thread in kubuntu-devel too
<yofel> yeah, that was partially CCd
<yofel> acheronuk: maybe ignore that for today. I'll try to get the symbol ignoring added to the CI today after the meeting
<acheronuk> yofel: no problem at all. will do
<yofel> oh, the host key validation for launchpad is also only done once. I thought that happened for every dput attempt
<clivejo> yofel: when I build libkolab it puts the lib in usr/lib/libkolab.so.1 but the install file is looking for usr/lib/*/libkolabxml.so.1* do I adjust the install file to match or try and make it put it into /usr/lib/<arch>
<yofel> clivejo: first of all, that xml part sounds really wrong. But I would see why it doesn't put it into <arch> first
<clivejo> Ive got a number of failed build emails from LP
<ahoneybun> it's updating trusty still?
<clivejo> huh?
<ahoneybun> [Notice] -queuebot to #kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
<acheronuk> libkf5eventview is looking for KGanttConfig.cmake
<acheronuk> but libkf5kdgantt2 in KCI produces KF5KDGantt2Config.cmake
<acheronuk> so FAIL!
<santa_> https://gitlab.com/siduction-tools/pkg-kde-automation/blob/master/pass-c0-gensymbols
<santa_> yofel ↑ the script I was usingto automate the addition of -c0
<santa_> I can schedule a rebuild in my ppa simulation of frameworks/plasma/apps to check that it's still in shape
<acheronuk> hmmm. they decided to use kdiagram https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=eventviews.git&a=blobdiff&h=4ae046296e4863b8a2af003c3da5d05e3014473d&hp=6ec8aeb705da8876bac5a796735dc18b009ff472&hb=b8ba0ff8aecd28e97d603bf659cf1c8a0191e291&f=CMakeLists.txt
<acheronuk> which I can't see that we have
<yofel> acheronuk: right, those images need testing
<yofel> erm, ahoneybun^
<acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> who wants to see me dance with a chicken? https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/event/c7qcgbtvn089cm84i6jumg2kplo?hl=en
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> awww gosh darnit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I missed it...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> missed?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's still on BBB atm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> !!!
<yofel> santa_: thanks, with that I at least don't need to figure that out, just rewrite it in ruby
<yofel> yay, I fixed the publication checks, building stuff is failing again \o/
<jimarvan> :D
<acheronuk> lol "It would very much appear that symbols have been retracted"
<yofel> funny enough, akonadi is one of the packages that has -c0 set by default
<yofel> which really shouldn't be the case
<yofel> but yeah, i'll have to disable that check later on ^^
<acheronuk> others will work though? I did wonder where they went, but thought it must have been by design
<yofel> or hm
<yofel> acheronuk: no, there was a weird requirement for an i386 buildlog, so that's why they stopped working
<acheronuk> yeah, I saw where you worked that out earlier.
<yofel> 19:17:10 KCI-E :: E: libkf5akonadiwidgets5: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN7Akonadi19ManageAccountWidget23setDescriptionLabelTextERK7QString@Base
<yofel> I can't really disable that though...
<jimarvan> clivejo: please record Rick the next time he says it
<jimarvan> i want it as a ring tone
 * tsimonq2 does it
<jimarvan> ty ;)
<clivejo> :P
<tsimonq2> I have it up in Audacity
<tsimonq2> RECORDED
<jimarvan> OMG you are awesome
<jimarvan> can you send it on irc? xD
<yofel> hm, figuring if something is for 'stable' or 'unstable' is again complicated by the existence of frameworks :/
<yofel> as those are - by design - only built in unstable
<yofel> but are in fact only-stable
<jimarvan> :/
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: soon one sec
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: http://picosong.com/Dk8m/
<yofel> lol
<acheronuk> :D
<tsimonq2> lol, look at the song metadata
<yofel> XD
<yofel> guess I'll ditch the QA checks for frameworks for now
<yofel> I might bring that back once the metadata for stable is back
<tsimonq2> http://picosong.com/DkNh/
<tsimonq2> again, see the song metadata :P
<acheronuk> pmsl
<jimarvan> gn peeps :)
<acheronuk> night Jim
<tsimonq2> yofel: so I'm seeing if I can fix that ^
<tsimonq2> yofel: but I'm wondering why it's doing thast
<tsimonq2> *that
<yofel> tsimonq2: 21:03:41 dpkg-source: info: the patch has fuzz which is not allowed, or is malformed
<tsimonq2> I see that, but I'm having trouble actually seeing what the error is
<tsimonq2> I'll try some more locally but I don't know... :/
<yofel> fuzz means that parts of the context lines around the patch block have changed
<tsimonq2> oh that's helpfuk
<tsimonq2> *helpful
<yofel> so a simple quilt refresh of the patch should be enough to fix this
<tsimonq2> there's a couple of them that I would like to fix
<yofel> as long as it still applies with fuzz
<yofel> the fuzz check is only applied at build time, not while unpackging and patching the source package
<yofel> then it's just a warning
<tsimonq2> well I learned something new today, thanks yofel :)
 * yofel deploys experimental code to linode
<yofel> if akonadi wasn't building..
<tsimonq2> yofel: what's mgmt?
<yofel> tsimonq2: "management" - CI maintenance jobs
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<acheronuk> I taking a look now at the YY FIX page with only 17 items, because if those tests work again that is going to fill right back up I think
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhhhhrgh
<yofel> whee, I wrote ruby code that actually works \o/
 * clivejo cheers
<tsimonq2> could someone let me know what the *correct* procedure is for fixing fuzz errors? I'm trying but failing miserably...
<tsimonq2> or rather, how are patches created (correctly) in the first place?
<clivejo> anyone about?
<clivejo> acheronuk: ping
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yes, waiting for someone to respond to my question :P
<tsimonq2> what's up?
<clivejo> what was your question
<tsimonq2> 04:23:09 PM < tsimonq2> could someone let me know what the *correct* procedure is for fixing fuzz errors? I'm trying but failing miserably...
<tsimonq2> 04:24:53 PM < tsimonq2> or rather, how are patches created (correctly) in the first place?
<clivejo> I dunno what the correct procedure is, but I tend to read the patch and if the lines are out, fix them
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> or create a new patch by manually doing the edits
<tsimonq2> good idea
<clivejo> if its a bit more complicated
<clivejo> so I would do quilt new Simons_new_ubber_fix.patch
<tsimonq2> LOL
<clivejo> quilt add <the file you are editing>
<tsimonq2> yeah I have a guide somewhere, thanks ;)
<clivejo> then make the changes
<clivejo> and so fore
<clivejo> forth
<santa_> tsimonq2: what are you trying to fix in what branch?
<clivejo> try and keep the original descriptions and headers
<clivejo> santa_: are .h files usually installed into -dev packages?
<santa_> clivejo: usually yes, why?
<clivejo> got a ton of header files not sure what to do with them
<santa_> what package?
<clivejo> it seems to be a new one
<santa_> from pim
<clivejo> Im building a test package
<clivejo> yes
<santa_> which one?
<clivejo> its called kdiagram
<santa_> is the packaging already on git?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276588091/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.libkf5eventviews_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160803.1733-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> cant find it
<clivejo> libkf5eventviews wants KGanttConfig.cmake
<acheronuk> not in debian either
<clivejo> this package seems to provide that
<clivejo> Im just making skeleton packaging to see if it works
<santa_> and d you have kgantt packaged?
<santa_> * do you
<santa_> nvm
<santa_> you say it's suposed to be provided by kdiagram, right?
<acheronuk> the eventview devs switched to building with kdiagram for some reason https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=eventviews.git&a=blobdiff&h=4ae046296e4863b8a2af003c3da5d05e3014473d&hp=6ec8aeb705da8876bac5a796735dc18b009ff472&hb=b8ba0ff8aecd28e97d603bf659cf1c8a0191e291&f=CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> santa_: yes, its building two libs
<clivejo> kchart and kgantt
<acheronuk> the 16.08 branch of eventviews still uses the old KF5KDGantt2. so far
<acheronuk> so that shoudl be fine I hope
<tsimonq2> santa_: kde-baseapps
<tsimonq2> santa_: kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> santa_: so don't touch until I'm done please :P
<santa_> tsimonq2: I don't have git perms yet, just want to know what are you doing
<tsimonq2> oh k :)
<santa_> tsimonq2: so it's the enable_debianabimanager.diff what is failing right?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhhh *pulls hair out*
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can you please lend me a hand?
<tsimonq2> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/23/console
<clivejo> thats the Debian ABI Manager
<clivejo> basically it added a line or two to the CMakeLists.txt file
<clivejo> download the source and see whats changed
<clivejo> its probably just line numbers
<tsimonq2> I tried...
<tsimonq2> I'll try again...
<acheronuk> that's not the only patch in the series that will fail ;)
<tsimonq2> aaaaaaaa
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: we'll get there when we get there... :P
<acheronuk>  dpkg-source -i --before-build kde-baseapps
<acheronuk> dpkg-source: info: applying enable_debianabimanager.diff
<acheronuk> dpkg-source: info: applying enable_dlrestrictions.diff
<acheronuk> dpkg-source: info: applying kubuntu_folderview_livecd_directory.diff
<acheronuk> dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -E -b -B .pc/kubuntu_folderview_livecd_directory.diff/ --reject-file=- < kde-baseapps/debian/patches/kubuntu_folderview_livecd_directory.diff gave error exit status 1
<acheronuk> can't find file to patch at input line 10
<santa_> tsimonq2, acheronuk: how can I download the source package?
<santa_> or just the orig.tar.xz
<acheronuk> there are snapshot links for .bz2 etc on kde quickgit, or you can do a shallow clone from git and tar it yourself
<acheronuk> or..............
<clivejo> santa_: from unstable PPA
<clivejo> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kde-baseapps&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> ie https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+files/kde-baseapps_16.04.3+p16.10+git20160802.0908.orig.tar.xz
<acheronuk> clivejo: that would be the last source it managed to patch OK though?
<acheronuk> not the newer source snapshot that is failing to patch
<clivejo> ah yes
<santa_> yeah, I got the last one which was built
<santa_> (which works)
<santa_> gona clone from kde git then if nobody has a better suggestion
<santa_> how are you guys doing it?
<acheronuk> the workspace build directory on KCI also contains that last snapshotted source I think? 
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/ws/build/
<acheronuk> but you need to log in to get to that?
<clivejo> this is true
<tsimonq2> aaaargh I need help
<santa_> I don't have access to that
<acheronuk> santa_: that was more for tsimonq2 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what is the trouble
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can't get this stupid thing to build
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: everything I try doesn't work
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I tried to recreate the patch
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I tried to do it locally, works fine
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm struggling
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: so that patch applies locally with quilt, but doesn't when you try to built the source package?
<acheronuk> *build
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can build the source package fine locally
<acheronuk> against what source? as it should fail on other patches in the series, even if you fix the first one
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll try grabbing that git repo then
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<santa_> tsimonq2: in your local stuff, can you paste the output of "quilt pop -a && quilt push -a"?
<tsimonq2> FINALLY I can locally reproduce it
<santa_> tsimonq2: passing an option to fail on fuzz I presume
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-04
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that's half way there then
<santa_> tsimonq2: I have the impression you just have to do quilt push && quilt refresh for each one of the patches with fuzz
<acheronuk> sometimes.....
<acheronuk> sometimes not so easy..
<santa_> acheronuk: I know, in this case with my stuff here against git they refresh fine
<acheronuk> I'll have a look what's happened with them in the morning
<acheronuk> For now. goodnight :)
<tsimonq2> AHHHHHHHH NOO WHYYYYY Project merger_kde-baseapps build #18: FAILURE
<acheronuk> trying to checkout a revision that no longer exists
<tsimonq2> yeah I'll fix it...
<acheronuk> just make sure that the patchs after modification either (a) do what they were intended to or (b) are removed disabled if now defunct
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm keeping that in mind ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: thanks though
<acheronuk> I know that's stating the obvious, but with forcing things and quilt refresh, it's easy to end up with empty patches
<acheronuk> Ok. Goodnight
<tsimonq2> :) o/
<santa_> tsimonq2: I would like to know how you could reproduce it locally, apparently I can't tell here dpkg-source to fail on patches with fuzz
<santa_> allegedly it does that by default
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'm using sbuild
<tsimonq2> YES I think I did it!
<tsimonq2> come on
<tsimonq2> go go go go GO!
<tsimonq2> :(\
<tsimonq2> ^ I'm working on fixing that now
<santa_> regarding this commit: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-baseapps/commit/?id=c6d67e5ff88332f34f11ef3d4ddaaa213b905166
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑ are you sure this is what you actually want to do?
<tsimonq2> santa_: what about it?
<santa_> because kubuntu_folderview_livecd_directory.diff is gone which seems refreshable here
<santa_> also
<tsimonq2> oh okay, really?
<tsimonq2> after I fix the build errors I'll restore
<santa_> kubuntu_folderwidget_drawing.diff and kubuntu_disable-failing-test.diff are also disabled in debian/patches/series
<tsimonq2> ...no?
<santa_> and kubuntu_ignore-tests.diff is now on top, it seems there is no need to do that
<santa_> tsimonq2: just see the diff of the link I pasted
<tsimonq2> ...you cloned from the Git source and are using a fresh Git clone?
<santa_> I think so
<santa_> and according to what I tested here to get the patches applied without fuzz it was enough to do "quilt push && quilt refresh" on each patch having fuzz
<santa_> the orig.tar.xz I'm using is a tarball created with latest upstream code from Applications/16.08 from kde's git
<tsimonq2> oh k
<tsimonq2> let's see
<santa_> the packaging I'm checking is the latest in the kubuntu_unstable branch
<tsimonq2> pull some changes I just made please
<tsimonq2> santa_: would you like to fix it? if you push it somewhere I can pull from your changes
<santa_> tsimonq2: I see them, but the stuff with the patches I described is still there
<tsimonq2> santa_: I know, my changes were just dep fixes
<santa_> tsimonq2: what if I guide you towards fixing it? so you deal with quilt properly
<tsimonq2> santa_: sure
<tsimonq2> what do I need set up?
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok, revert the commit where you touched the patches in your local clone and paste me the result of git show
<santa_> tsimonq2: the hash of the commit in question is c6d67e5ff88332f34f11ef3d4ddaaa213b905166
<tsimonq2> santa_: so literally git revert HASH ?
<santa_> tsimonq2: git revert c6d67e5ff88332f34f11ef3d4ddaaa213b905166
<santa_> if that's what you mean
<tsimonq2> yeah
<santa_> so we can re-do it easily
<tsimonq2> $ git show | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22113039/
<santa_> allright. now let's do it properly
<santa_> tsimonq2: now inside the git clone of the packaging "git clean -xdff" then "tar xvf ../kde-baseapps_16.04.3.orig.tar.gz --strip=1"
<santa_> so we have the proper upstream source code
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> done
<santa_> tsimonq2: so now if you do a "quilt push -a" you must get something like this https://paste.kde.org/phkdrbmle
<santa_> can you confirm this is correct?
<tsimonq2> wrong
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22113666/
<tsimonq2> hmm
<santa_> ohh
<tsimonq2> santa_: where did your upstream tar come from?
<santa_> so we have something different here
<tsimonq2> yeah
<santa_> from kde's git, branch Applications/16.08
<tsimonq2> I don't think it pulls from that
<tsimonq2> I'm pulling from master
<santa_> and the kci pulls from master to create the tarballs?
<tsimonq2> I believe so
<santa_> tsimonq2: lets work on that asumption then, let me recreate my tarball to see what's up actually
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'm really sorry but I have to go to bed
<tsimonq2> I'm really tired
<tsimonq2> santa_: if you leave me something for tomorrow, I'll be sure to take a look
<santa_> tsimonq2: allrigh, I'm investigating the thing
<santa_> ok, just for the record
<santa_> this is the impression I have after a quick look (needs more proper investigation)
<santa_> enable_debianabimanager.diff - must be refreshed
<santa_> enable_dlrestrictions.diff - must be refreshed
<santa_> kubuntu_folderview_livecd_directory.diff - this patch patches something which doesn't exist anymore in -baseapps, but may be needed to apply it in other package or other file
<santa_> kubuntu_folderwidget_drawing.diff - same as the previous one
<santa_> kubuntu_disable-failing-test.diff - I think this one should be dropped, because the test in question doesn't exist anyore, not even in the file lib/konq/autotests/CMakeLists.txt
<santa_> kubuntu_ignore-tests.diff - I have the impression this one should be dropped too, because...
<santa_> Description: ignore failing tests
<santa_>  ignore tests failing due to switch to plasma 5
<santa_> Author: Jonathan Riddell
<santa_> Origin: me
<santa_> Forwarded: nope
<santa_> Last-Update: 2015-09-01
<santa_> it says in the description the tests fail due to plasma 5, but apparently the test were ported to frameworks
<santa_> * the tests
<santa_> disclaimer: all what I wrote above is based on the assumption that KCI grabs the source code from kde's git master
<santa_> whenever you wake up, yofel ↑
<santa_> context: patches of kde-baseapps/kubuntu_unstable they don't apply well anymore, making the KCI fail
<acheronuk> santa_ tsimonq2 yes, unstable is builds of master
<acheronuk> think yofl said he is trying to work out how to reinstate stable branch builds on KCI
<yofel> reminder: 14.04.5 needs testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/365/builds
<acheronuk> DLing now to test install in VirtualBox
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee
<jimarvan> aaand hello :)
<clivejo> hi jimbo!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Morning!
<acheronuk> afternoon :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Feels good to be back on a US time zone!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there..
<acheronuk> Hi Rick :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (sleep schedule, I didn't travel anywhere :P)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey Rick!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> How are you?
<yofel> PST or EST? ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> CDT
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So an hour before EDT
<yofel> oh right, it's summer
<acheronuk> clivejo: you said you are packaging kdiagram?
<clivejo> acheronuk: nods
<acheronuk> great :)
<clivejo> I was attempting it
<clivejo> I need a chroot
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276641695/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdiagram_2.6.0-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> I cant remember what packages contain what 
<acheronuk> I git cloned the kde repo and built that, and it just built straight off with whatever -dev packages happened by chance to be on this machine, so looks nothing too complicated
<acheronuk> Failed call: qmake-qt5 -query "QT_INSTALL_PLUGINS"
<clivejo> same here
<acheronuk> is that qtchooser? I can't recall just this sec?
<clivejo> it built fine locally
<clivejo> and I cant remember how to configure a new pbuild
<clivejo> and of course the instructions are a great help
<acheronuk> I had that same error in something a couple of weeks ago, and damned if I can recall what!
<acheronuk> maybe one of the packages that ported to KF5?
<acheronuk> the same? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274921440/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kolourpaint_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160725.0750-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> its needs qtbase5-dev?
<acheronuk> not quite "QT_INSTALL_PLUGINS" vs "QT_INSTALL_PREFIX"
<acheronuk> but this sorted my one https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kolourpaint/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=e85e0616c75d20ecde7f2138100537e6af84160e
<clivejo> Im "trying" to create a chroot locally
<clivejo> its not going well
<acheronuk> qtbase5-dev at least, as I seem to recall they did port to qt5
<acheronuk> not well, how?
 * clivejo kicks pathetically slow internet
<acheronuk> oh. that!
<acheronuk> linode?
<clivejo> I cant work properly from Linode
<acheronuk> shame
<clivejo> I dont want to upload my keys to it :/
<clivejo> not that I dont trust yofel
<acheronuk> shh or gpg? or both?
<clivejo> I have my machine configured how I like it
<clivejo> and I need a local chroot
<acheronuk> true. It was a slight faff to sort even a local reinstall the other week, even being able to copy config files straight over
<clivejo> just instructions for how to set it up are so confusing
<clivejo> instructions are all over the place
<clivejo> we need a set of instruction for just Kubuntu
<acheronuk> that is pretty simple http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/chroots.html
<acheronuk> but depends what you want to do
<clivejo> I had a great set of tools for xenial
<clivejo> but I cant seem to get it to work with yakkety
<acheronuk> everything seems as it was, in place upgrading to YY here
<acheronuk> but I bet if I tried to transfer to my laptop it would all go pear shaped
<clivejo> do you have eatmydata installed?
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> I think
<clivejo> is it working correctly in yakkety?
<clivejo> my packages dont seem to be cached
<clivejo> seems to want to download everytime
 * clivejo leaves it downloading and goes for some lunch
<acheronuk> I mostly use pbuilder-dist and get the cached on my home partition/folder
<acheronuk> setting APTCACHEHARDLINK=no so it can link accross
<clivejo> where is that set?
<acheronuk> .pbuilderrc
<clivejo> whats the key combin to drop out of the pbuilder environment
<acheronuk> CTRL D
<clivejo> thanks!
<acheronuk> I've not got pbuilder set up quite the way the kubuntu docs said, but it works for me and I'm loathed to change it now
<acheronuk> beside tweeks
<clivejo> oh I think that is working now
<clivejo> not downloading all the packages everytime
<acheronuk> last thing you would need on a slow connection!
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> especially as they are here locally
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I use sbuild and apt-cacher-ng on my host system
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Also, I can do SHM builds with it too
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So if I already downloaded the package files and I have some RAM free (I have 16 gigs)  builds FLY
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild has instructions
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I set up a special KCI sbuild that I use that has the PPA enabled
<acheronuk> must try that sometime
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Must try now :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Don't keep putting it off
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It is absolutely amazing
<acheronuk> pbuilder is v swift here. limit is on cpu(s) not much else
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> v swift?
<acheronuk> quick
 * yofel has pbuilder with ppa on shm - works the same ^^
<yofel> though eatmydata is easier to do with sbuild
<yofel> not that it has much of an effect here ^^
<tsimonq2> yofel: do you have apt-cacher-ng or something like it?
<acheronuk> if think any further tweaks I made here would only be marginal speedwise
<yofel> tsimonq2: yes
<yofel> I do occasionally use sbuild after all
<tsimonq2> oh cool
<tsimonq2> yofel: would you be able to confirm what santa_ said yesterday re: kde-baseapps ?
<yofel> tsimonq2: regarding what exactly? I read the discussion and found it a bit confusing
<tsimonq2> yofel: kde-baseapps was failing because of patch fuzz. I committed this, which I thought was correct: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-baseapps/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=c6d67e5ff88332f34f11ef3d4ddaaa213b905166
<tsimonq2> yofel: santa_ stopped me and said that it wasn't correct
<tsimonq2> yofel: he left some comments last night telling me what he believed should happen
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'm all for fixing my mistake, I just want to understand why :)
<tsimonq2> (if I even made a mistake)
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'm asking, what's your opinion on this?
<yofel> hm, so the debian abi manager fuzz part is correct
<tsimonq2> great
<yofel> he does have a valid point about reordering series, please don't do that. It might work this time if the patches are independent from each other, but as soon as you need a patch order that would've broken something
<yofel> it's also an unnecessary diff
<tsimonq2> yeah, I must have did that when I was working with the patch locally, I'll revert that
<yofel> refreshing enable_dlrestrictions.diff isn't really neccessary, unless that has fuzz too. Offsets we don't usually refresh
<yofel> oh THAT is where that folderview OEM patch was
<yofel> tsimonq2: yes, that patch needs moving to plasma5
<yofel> once someone finds out where
<santa_> hi everyone
<tsimonq2> hey santa_! we're just discussing kde-baseapps :)
<yofel> that's supposed to show you the "OEM setup" icon on the desktop after you did an OEM install
<tsimonq2> oh yeah
<tsimonq2> ok
<yofel> which I think is missing currently?
<santa_> yofel: as a possible stop in gap solution we could do this with the patches:
<santa_> refresh the abi manager and dl restrictions, as it's obvious that ones must be refreshed
<santa_> drop the ones disabling the tests as it seems they are not needed anymore
<yofel> that ignore-tests patch I'm not sure what to do with, does that even do anything?
<santa_> that removes a test which doesn't exist anymore
<yofel> kill it
<santa_> as I mentioned yesterday
<santa_> and regarding the foldevview patches we could comment them out temporarily
<yofel> no, that can go, that's useless in that package and needs  to be added elsewhere
<yofel> not sure if in plasma-framework or plasma-workspace though
<santa_> so delete them?
<yofel> yes, esp. as the other one seems like a Qt4 workaround o.O?
<santa_> oh, one cuestion more, the KCI grabs the upstream source code from git master right?
<yofel> unstable == master, stable == branch (but those jobs are MIA)
<santa_> allright
<santa_> so at this point I could either:
<santa_> a) prepare a merge request with the agreed changes to the -baseapps changes
<santa_> b) mentor tsimonq2 to do it
<santa_> whichever you prefer
<tsimonq2> I'd kinda like #2 :)
<tsimonq2> santa_: but there are a bunch more fuzz issues in KCI
<santa_> I can help you with quilt if you are in trouble too
<tsimonq2> yofel: so remove folderview, what about folderwidget?
<tsimonq2> I assume I can remove that?
<yofel> yes, that plasma widget isn't even in use anymore as that's kde4
<tsimonq2> alright
<santa_> the only 2 ones which must survive are the abi manager and the dlrestrictions one iirc
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_disable-failing-test.diff
<tsimonq2> that seems outdated ^
<tsimonq2> it can't find the input file
<santa_> yes, that test doesn't exist anymore, that patch should be removed
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_install_flash.diff is commented out, I can remove it, right?
<tsimonq2> we also have upstream_Use-user-places.xbel-instead-of-bookmarks.xml-in-pla.patch but it's not in series
<tsimonq2> can I remove those two?
<santa_> I would leave the flash one like that for know, unless you want to investigate properly why it should be finally removed
<santa_> the upstream one sounds safe to remove
<santa_> tsimonq2: indeed the upstream one was already applied upstream according to debian/changelog, so I think it's safe to remove it
<tsimonq2> great :)
<santa_> probably someone forgot to "git rm" it after it was deleted from series
<tsimonq2> santa_, yofel: how does this diff look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/22178816/
<santa_> tsimonq2: if I'm not overlooking anything seems good - i.e. does what we discussed here
<soee> ahoneybun: https://twitter.com/feralgames/status/761127268227747840
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> They are on fire
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've got 3 games that they ported
<clivejo> yofel: are you enabling stable again in KCI?
<yofel> clivejo: once I have a place to store the configuration, and the tooling can read that... yes
<yofel> For now I'll probably make that all a pre-source static configuration in kci.yaml, which should be fairly easy to adapt to
<tsimonq2> pushed! \o/ https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-baseapps/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> although I still think the build fails
<acheronuk> LOL ''So you tried to chicken out from symbol validation, not going to happen''
<tsimonq2> ARGH
<clivejo> la la la la
<jimarvan> lol
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo 
 * acheronuk hums a tune
<clivejo> doh ray mee
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> o/ Jimarvan
<clivejo> doh
<jimarvan> yo :)
<clivejo> double doh
<tsimonq2> lol I'm listening to some Eminem loudly, I can't hear you singing lol
<acheronuk> how many retries?
<tsimonq2> hm?
<clivejo> grrrr this IP camera is really annoying me now
<clivejo> piece of *beep*
<yofel> grrrr https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=829545
<ubottu> Debian bug 829545 in lintian "lintian: [PATCH] Do not complain about new Testsuite-Triggers in dsc." [Normal,Open]
<yofel> let me cherry pick that
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> pong?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: how did you build the code for the Kubuntu manual? (build)
<ahoneybun> sphinx
<ahoneybun> it is a python tool for making docs
<ahoneybun> sphinx-doc.org
<tsimonq2> it's an awesome idea
<ahoneybun> is it?
<ahoneybun> works pretty well so far
<ahoneybun> *worked
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: would I be able to fork it and customize it for Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> there's no license in it
<ahoneybun> of course
<tsimonq2> great! :)
<ahoneybun> I should add that I guess
<ahoneybun> GPL v3 would be best no?
<tsimonq2> idk as long as I can fork :P
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: it's currently on a server like this: docs.kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> xubuntu has a similar server name but not sure what they used
<ahoneybun> I think they used something else maybe latex
<ahoneybun> but it is html
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: the github page for the project has some links
<yofel> I *think* kde usually goes with the GFDL for documentation https://www.gnu.org/licenses/fdl-1.3.en.html
<ahoneybun> to the sphinx main page and rst 
<ahoneybun> which is what the docs are written in
<ahoneybun> then a few scripts make html and such
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I might not fork, but I'll see if I can at least use the same style, with your permission of course :P
<ahoneybun> it can make pdf and epub as well
<ahoneybun> the site is using the bootstrap theme
<ahoneybun> LN 107 and down: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/conf.py
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: ^
<ahoneybun> yofel: http://l10n.kde.org/docs/doc-primer/licenses.html
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> there added a license
<ahoneybun> it allows modifing 
<acheronuk> yofel: is it the -c0 already there in override_dh_makeshlibs that is making this fail? http://kci.pangea.pub/view/yakkety%20FIX/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/lastFailedBuild/console
<yofel> acheronuk: yes
<yofel> come to think of it, that should be a bit more descriptive....
<acheronuk> ok. was looking at the ruby and couldn't quite see if that should fail it, or just give that message and carry on
<yofel> acheronuk: yes it fails on that. We did use -c0 by default in the past, but today it's better to not have it when working on the release packages
<yofel> I didn't think that anything would actually hit this.....
<acheronuk> understood. I just couldn't work out from the code if failure was the intention there
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. I was too dumb to notice the 'raise' part of that!
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: https://github.com/tsimonq2/lubuntu-manual
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Cool cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That @ symbol is wrong though
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> hm?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The @ messes up the link
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Telegram did that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm yea most likelu
<acheronuk> think this needs a new library package adding? libKF5MimeTreeParser https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276563376/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kf5-messagelib_4%3A16.04.3+p16.04+git20160803.1459-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps :D
<jimarvan> another hard working day ;)
<jimarvan> lol 19:48 jeez...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<jimarvan> need a swim :P
<jimarvan> CIAO
<acheronuk> kf5-messagelib seems to require 2 new library and associated -dev packages for libkf5webengineviewer5 & libkf5mimetreeparser5
<acheronuk> Q1. they don't seem to have moved any functions from the existing libraries into those, so I presume they should start afresh with their own new symbol files?
<acheronuk> Q2. if so, then considering that these new libraries are in both master and 16.08 branches, using pkgkde-gensymbols would we still version them initially as 16.04.3+git$date if we are doing this for KCI?
<jimarvan> and back :D
<tsimonq2> o/
<jimarvan> hi simon :)
<acheronuk> hi jim
<tsimonq2> hey rik
<jimarvan> hey rik :D
<santa_> acheronuk: if they are completely new it's ok to start new symbols files. the initial version doesn't matter, as long as it <= than the initial version
<santa_> ugh
<santa_> let me reword it
<santa_> acheronuk: if they are completely new it's ok to start new symbols files. the initial version of the symbols in the symbols file doesn't matter, as long as it <= than the initial version of the package in the archive
<santa_> so replying directly to Q2, yes
<acheronuk> ok. thanks
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> what happened KCI
<tsimonq2> be more specific?
<clivejo> it was down to about 14 failures
<clivejo> and on one screen
<acheronuk> yofl restored the post publishing checks.
<soee> yoda not yofl :D
<soee> someone is using kmail 16.04 ?
<ahoneybun> nope broken and too big
<ahoneybun> buggy as well
<clivejo> I used it in 16.04
<soee> ahoneybun: works pretty good except is it so slow 
<soee> opening message 3-4 secons
<soee> deleting it the same
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> locks up for me sometimes too
<soee> ahoneybun: seen warhammer announcement ? :)
<jimarvan> kmail does not work with gmail well :(
<ahoneybun> you posted it to me
<jimarvan> so no not using it either
<ahoneybun> I only use gmail
<ahoneybun> so that's a problem
<ahoneybun> which is why I was looking at trojita
<jimarvan> I have very strong knowledge of google api now
<jimarvan> I would love to touch kmail a bit :/
<ahoneybun> mm
<jimarvan> if I had the f*** time
<jimarvan> :)
<ahoneybun> I'd love for someone to fix that bug on the login
<jimarvan> I know
<ahoneybun> when making an account
<jimarvan> yeap
<jimarvan> I have learned how to use https://www.accountchooser.com/learnmore.html
<jimarvan> so I know how to use google login and others
<tsimonq2> .or
<tsimonq2> whoops sorry
<jimarvan> google's own account chooser is out of date
<jimarvan> the code example they have
<jimarvan> at least it was 3 months ago I was researching
<jimarvan> the trick is to use Ubuntu's online accounts authentication
<jimarvan> directly into Kmail
<jimarvan> it was broken in telepathy for 15.xx but it was fixed in 16.04
<jimarvan> so it should be physible to do it in Kmail too ;)
<jimarvan> anywho, going to bed! as always exhausted :)))
<jimarvan> see ya peeps, have fun and thank you for been awesome! :D
<soee> hah i'm also like that atm. https://goo.gl/V3HKF8
<tsimonq2> lol I'm like https://v.gd/OrRF8e
<tsimonq2> except those are empty :P
<acheronuk> lol
<soee> don't drink that shit :/
<tsimonq2> soee: I've had it...not again for a while... lol
<tsimonq2> I was bouncing off the walls batshit insane
<soee> (:
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> We have to follow the CoC on language
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm sorry
<acheronuk> All that GREEN. Lost..........! :(
<valorie> blame yofel!
<valorie> we'll get it done, I think
<valorie> fundamental fixes happening that will make everything a lot smoother and better
<tsimonq2> valorie: http://blamepopey.com/
<tsimonq2> that's a thing :P
<tsimonq2> we should make one for yofel XD
<acheronuk> yes. we've just 'leveled up' on the fixing game!
<valorie> tsimonq2: lol
<acheronuk> next level. nastier, and meaner
<valorie> with more rubies!
<tsimonq2> NOOOO
<tsimonq2> NO MORE RUBIES
<tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> let's get some Pythons in here :D
 * valorie had to go out and buy a new backup HD
<valorie> this one, 3 terrabytes!
<valorie> about to quit, back up konvi logs and upgrade......
<tsimonq2> that's triple my only drive!
<tsimonq2> :O
<valorie> last one was 1.5 Tb for about the same price
<valorie> they keep doubling in capacity for the same price
<valorie> I also found out that my $HOME was 94% full
<acheronuk> they do, and SSDs are cheap now as well for a decent size
<valorie> because not only did I have ~/Music but also ~/Music/Music
<tsimonq2> /dev/sda2                           197G  162G   26G  87% /home O___O
<valorie> with the same music!
<tsimonq2> I'm using 87%
<valorie> now down to 81% with all those extra tunes deleted
<valorie> I have a DATA drive I could move the music to.....
<acheronuk> 240GB SSD here, with two 1TB HDDs
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.3 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.4.0-23-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2800-3607/3800 MHz, RAM: 23642/24030 MB, Storage: 686/3944 GB, 329 procs, 964.23h up
<valorie> it's an awesome lappy
<valorie> son's "old" gaming laptop
 * clivejo gets a bad cause of tech evy
<clivejo> case
<clivejo> everyone else is sooo much bigger
<valorie> could someone use another SSD?
<valorie> I have a used one I can remove from my broken laptop and bring to Akademy
 * clivejo wouldnt say no
<valorie> cool
<clivejo> is it decent?
<valorie> I'll figure out how big they are and ask again
<valorie> the drives are both good
<valorie> not their fault I broke the hinge
<clivejo> building stuff can kill an SSD
<valorie> I didn't build much on that laptop
<valorie> tried to build Amarok once I think
<clivejo> LOL that all?
<valorie> i'm not a packager!
<valorie> anyway, it's free so you can use it until it fails and then toss it without regret
<tsimonq2> valorie: I can't come to Akademy but I really want an SSD :(
<valorie> tsimonq2: I might have a smaller one too
<valorie> I will look
<valorie> the broken laptops gotta be parted out
<valorie> instead of stacking up
<valorie> woah this is a big upgrade
<valorie> and full-upgrade still not available on YY?
<valorie> dist-upgrade will have to do
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'll see what I can do
<valorie> ok, restarting
<tsimonq2> valorie: thanks :)
<valorie> konvi had to be apt -f installed
<valorie> everything else was just awesomely smooth
<ahoneybun> mm I know using do-release-upgrade -d broke my laptop
<ahoneybun> could really use those fixes for dual screen work
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you upgrade from xenail or do a fresh from a daily image?
<valorie> upgraded YY
<valorie> haven't shut down or upgraded for a month or two
<ahoneybun> upgrade to YY from XX?
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> just from YY to YY
<valorie> huge list of upgraded packages though
<ahoneybun> tbh I'm tempted to use GNOME on my desktop or something else as this machine is slow at times
<tsimonq2> yay global 14.04.5 is out!
<ahoneybun> I don't think we have one
<tsimonq2> I meant global
<tsimonq2> I meant global
<tsimonq2> there finally :P
<clivejo> wow 128 executors on linode!
 * clivejo mouth drops
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> 4+128+48
<acheronuk> hmmm. that could kill LP and kde git in one easy step!
<clivejo> we've got sycamores protecting KDE
<yofel> nah, git is throttled to one-at-a-time, and LP uploads now have working retries and are attempted 10 times
<yofel> *should* work ^^
<clivejo> LP is half dead anyways
<acheronuk> I was kidding
<yofel> once stable jobs are back, we need this amount of builders, so lets see how this goes
<clivejo> yofel: what have you done thats failing all these jobs?!?
<yofel> clivejo: uh, fixed the build log parser?
<ahoneybun> is the installer still broken?
<clivejo> The fix list was so small yesterday 
<yofel> though, a lot of that "unstable" is from a bug in lintian :(
<clivejo> now its huge :(
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: on YY? define broke
<ahoneybun> does not work?
<yofel> as in, how?
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> it works to install
<ahoneybun> does it install at all?>
<acheronuk> YY? yes
<ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: but at the moment you'd need to add some ppas post install to sort some issues out 
<ahoneybun> that does not sound like fun
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> W: ark: spelling-error-in-changelog seperator separator
<clivejo> W: ark: spelling-error-in-changelog overide override
<clivejo> Simon do you work on Lintian?
<valorie> acheronuk: which PPAs should be added?
<valorie> I didn't add any
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping if you need me, don't just say my first name :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and what do you mean by that?
<acheronuk> I have the staging-plasma and staging-kdeapplications ppas enabled on YY
<clivejo> you are very knit pickie on spelling
<clivejo> and so is Lintian
<acheronuk> I presume clivejo is running much the same?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> Plasma 5.7.2 and Apps 16.04.3
<acheronuk> so far the worst bug I've had is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362531
<ubottu> KDE bug 362531 in Panel "Plasma panels are not transparent after login" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> oh thats a nasty bug!
<clivejo> how can you live with that!
<acheronuk> I soldier on bravely....
<ahoneybun> where are the XX builds...
<clivejo> in the backports script
<ahoneybun> is there anything in the backport-landing?
<clivejo> Plasma 5.6.5 I believe 
<ahoneybun> but that;s in backports too
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> I'm done I think. Goodnight all :D
<clivejo> good night Rik
<valorie> I'm a bit leery about running staging PPAs on my main system
<clivejo> valorie: understandable
<valorie> although if I had been smart I probably wouldn't be running YY yet
<valorie> my son was very disapproving
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> you are helping the cause
 * ahoneybun backs things up
<clivejo> we need testers
<ahoneybun> I can't just reinstalling though
<ahoneybun> keep reinstalling
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you up to much?
<valorie> perhaps I should move ~/Music over to DATA drive so there is enough room for another VM or so 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: releasing Lubuntu 14.04.5 then finishing a spec for the Lubuntu Manual, why?
<clivejo> just curious, could use some help fixing some of these KCI complaints
<tsimonq2> shoot them my way and I'll take a look when I get a min
<valorie> tsimonq2: you are release manager for lubuntu?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-05
<tsimonq2> valorie: yes
<tsimonq2> valorie: I mean technically
<tsimonq2> valorie: if you mean assistant in training technically have no permissions then yes :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: I can release everywhere (Twitter, Blog, etc.) except for actually marking as ready on the QA tracker
<tsimonq2> valorie: that and I hold no official title
 * tsimonq2 pokes wxl 
<valorie> right, that needs some advanced permissions
<tsimonq2> yeah
<clivejo> well KCI has just filled the queue and my jobs have got pushed back
<tsimonq2> :(
<clivejo> telling me its time for bed
<valorie> niters clivejo
<valorie> tsimonq2: have you given any thought to becoming a MOTU?
<valorie> or core devel
<tsimonq2> dad just called to tell me that animal control is gonna drop off one of the two cats O__O
<valorie> both yofel and clivejo were thinking about that I believe
<clivejo> mmmm nope
<clivejo> not I
<tsimonq2> valorie: I have, and yes, on my list of things to do before I'm 18 :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: I would love to
<tsimonq2> valorie: I recently became a ninja, my next step is developer
<tsimonq2> THEN I'll go for MOTU
<tsimonq2> s/developer/Kubuntu Developer/
<yofel> hm... I need to write up another application page, after my last one was kindly deleted
<yofel> kind of destroyed my motivation
<valorie> eww, yofel
<clivejo> how was it deleted?
<valorie> someone over-cleaning the wiki?
<tsimonq2> valorie: I became a Kubuntu NINJA! http://tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/ lol
<valorie> tsimonq2: yes I voted for ya
<yofel> nah, probably someone restoring a wiki backup or so
<yofel> it was when the wiki was very unstable recently
<tsimonq2> lol valorie 
<tsimonq2> valorie: did you hear the sound effect? :D
<valorie> oh yes
<valorie> I had to close the page!
<valorie> rickrickrickrick....
<valorie> lol
<valorie> good stuff!
<valorie> hai YA
<valorie> oh, I think a bit of dinner is called for
<valorie> bbl
<clivejo> yofel: the nightly job only does mergers?
<clivejo> oh, spoke too soon
<yofel> it does all mergers, then triggers the wildcard builders that trigger the jobs based on an SCM poll
<clivejo> oh, so only rebuilds on a SCM?
<yofel> as far as I understand it, yes
<clivejo> that should cut the amount of jobs down a bit 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: alright I'm free, what can I help you with? :)
<clivejo> just fixing KCI jobs
<tsimonq2> KCI jobs or failures?
<clivejo> well the failures are in red
<clivejo> !info php-cli
<ubottu> php-cli (source: php-defaults (42)): command-line interpreter for the PHP scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+42 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 11 kB
<tsimonq2> I mean you said you were fixing jobs
<tsimonq2> I don't know what you mean by "jobs"
<clivejo> so go to yakkety FIX
<clivejo> on the S column click it twice to show you the "red" jobs
<clivejo> look into why they are failing and fix
<clivejo> beware some are fixed, just been in the queue for a while :(
<clivejo> so check in git to see if they already had fixes pushed
<clivejo> right, I’m definitely off to bed this time
<clivejo> good night
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I need sleep o/
<ahoneybun> mm Google Hangouts in Telepathy work now
<ahoneybun> no idea why
<valorie> I wish someone would pick it up again
<valorie> kde telepathy is cool
<valorie> it even works locally or it used to, without internet
<ahoneybun> locally?
<ahoneybun> I wish someone would work on the telegram plugin
<ahoneybun> mm fatal: could not read Username for 'https://git.launchpad.net': No such device or address
<ahoneybun> same error for breeze and kate
<ahoneybun> oh and ark
<ahoneybun> says fatal so must be bad
<Mirv> yofel: now GCC6 arrived and blocks things again, otherwise everything would be set to migrate
<acheronuk> Mirv: Urgh! I can't imagine GCC6 is going to be a quick one either :(
<Mirv> acheronuk: :(
<jimarvan> good morning :)
<acheronuk> yofel: a lot of these failures are not finding /usr/bin/kpackagetool5, so I think in kpackage's libkf5package5 package, kpackagetool5 that contains that binary needs to be promoted from a recommends to depends?
<acheronuk> if that makes sense
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kpackage/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> yofel: I've committed that change locally, but not pushed, as it potentially affects a lot/most builds
<acheronuk> and I'm still a bit 'scaredy cat' about that sort of thing
<yofel> acheronuk: buildds use --no-install-recommends, so that won't help
<acheronuk> yofel: which is why I was saying a depends rather than recommends on that
<acheronuk> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kpackage/+merge/302127
<acheronuk> anyway, I'm busy until later this afternoon, so I was just shouting out now
<yofel> acheronuk: ok, I totally misread that ^^
<acheronuk> not that the problem isn't fairly obvious
<yofel> acheronuk: but IMO that dep should be on -dev, not the actual lib
<yofel> the lib recommending it is ok
<acheronuk> yes, that's why I didn't just push, and put that MP in for now
<acheronuk> yofel: I have to go literally this second, so can't redo that right now.
<yofel> np
<acheronuk> so you or anyone, feel free if that is indeed ok to add the dep to the -dev pkg instead
<acheronuk> ok. bye for now :)
<jimarvan> see ya rik :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> see ya
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey Jimarvan o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> When you want to go out for a spin on the bikes ?
<jimarvan> hey :)
<jimarvan> I am leaving for holidays on 16th of August
<jimarvan> returning 5th September
<jimarvan> I would love to ride with my new Yamaha Super Tenere Worldcrosser ;)
<jimarvan> (holidays are in Zakynthos, Greece)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> OK that sounds great. How about a Saturday in September, weather permitting of course. 😉
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey BluesKaj o/
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<BluesKaj> or is it IrcsomeBot1  :-)
<jimarvan> Rick I am looking forward to it
<jimarvan> But you MUST come in Cornwall! ;0
<jimarvan> ;)
<jimarvan> I live 500 meters away from Fistral Beach, you won't regret it hehe
<jimarvan> hey BlueSkaj!
<jimarvan> sorry m8 just saw you xD
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: your nick is awesome
<BluesKaj> Hi jimarvan, sounds like you're located in a nice area :-)
<jimarvan> ;)
<clivejo> acheronuk: http://weegie.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/PIM.png
<acheronuk> LOL. I saw that on Neon!
<acheronuk> clivejo: no wonder i'm getting a bit confused with it at times
<clivejo> notice no kdiagram
<acheronuk> Well did Jonathon generate that from their dependency tree?
<acheronuk> If so, then they are still trying stable and not 16.06, so would not bump up against that
<acheronuk> *16.08
<clivejo> true
<acheronuk> they have that fun to come! ;)
 * clivejo is impressed acheronuk is seeing the big picture :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> clivejo: too narrow a focus, and you end up doing the going round in a diminishing circle thing, which ends in something unpleasant...
<acheronuk> hi Simon / tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> hi Rik / acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you not on #kde-neon? was just mentioning your QtWebEngine stuff to Jonathon Riddle
 * tsimonq2 runs over there
<tsimonq2> Mirv: could you please take a look at this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-August/010647.html
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I think you could respond better than I could
<Mirv> tsimonq2: no time to reply now on the list but confirming the bug
<tsimonq2> Mirv: great :)
<acheronuk> kdepim in KCI needs a newer version of ktnef, but this is not being tracked as a package in KCI as far as I can see?
<acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ktnef
<santa_> good afternnon everyone
<santa_> if someone from the council is reading, it would be nice to get any feedback about my proposed range of dates for my membership application, even just one message from one person saying if the dates are ok or not ok would be nice. thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ahoneycutt ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> shoot wrong nick
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ahoneybun ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> there :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun see what santa_ said on IRC
<acheronuk> ignore my comment on ktnef. found it now I think. duh!
<clivejo> acheronuk: did I hear you talk about this ?   The imported target "KF5::kpackagetool5" references the file "/usr/bin/kpackagetool5" but this file does not exist.
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> should be OK now I think on any fresh builds
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kpackage/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=1059678deda9761d8de28585c4c76ee862a6d72d
<acheronuk> but while it was not fixed, it broke just about every build on KCI
<clivejo> I see
<tsimonq2> what's up with kjs?
<tsimonq2> successful build, but in KCI it's failed...
<clivejo> some symbols have gone walkies
<clivejo> the two optional ones are fine, but the other two are suspicious 
<tsimonq2> also, what's it mean for a package to be unstable?
<clivejo> can anyone get their head around libkolab
<clivejo> always confuses the hell outta me
<acheronuk> hmmm. I can have a guess at the commits responsible for those missing kjs symbols, but still not sure about them.
<acheronuk> kdepim-addons built \o/
<acheronuk> kdepim itself is not so simple
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Yofel: is my container on Linode restored?
<acheronuk> I think kdepim may another one with some new unpackaged libraries :/
<Mirv> yofel: if ok to override plasma-workspace too, please tell slangasek on release channel. they are taking ages and timeouting or such, again maybe last blocker though http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#plasma-workspace 
<yofel> tsimonq2: unstable means there were warnings (mostly from lintian)
<yofel> lintian in yakkety being buggy does not help...
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> how buggy? 
<yofel> tsimonq2: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=829545
<ubottu> Debian bug 829545 in lintian "lintian: [PATCH] Do not complain about new Testsuite-Triggers in dsc." [Normal,Open]
<yofel> clivejo, Clifford: yes, your linode should work
<clivejo> yofel: how did Jon allow me to log in with him on AWS?
<clivejo> where we could both see what was going on
<yofel> use a byobu/tmux session using the same user
<tsimonq2> s/byobu\/tmux/tmux/g :P
<yofel> well, I recommend byobu, but you can just use tmux
<clivejo> is it installed?
<yofel> should be
<clivejo> also are you finished with the staging PPA's?
<yofel> fw and plasma for yakkety, yes
<clivejo> I was going to klear them
<yofel> don't clear xenial
<yofel> for yakkety, go ahead
<clivejo> and start work on backporting the official Qt5.6.1 packages in YY to XX
<clivejo> then backport FW and Plasma on top of that
<yofel> hm... ok
<yofel> sounds resonable
<clivejo> oh, you happy enough using the test builds?
<yofel> not for publishing, so you might as well do it your way. It is cleaner than what I had in mind
<clivejo> yofel: was kubuntu-dev-tools moved to git?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> or is it still bzr
<clivejo> yofel: Im I OK to totally klear staging-frameworks?
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> rebuild the stack from stratch
 * yofel goes breaking firefox
<yofel> meh, e10 still doesn't work for me :(
<clivejo> yofel: what flag do you use to get dput to unpack everything for you?
<clivejo> -x ?
<santa_> clivejo: hmm? maybe you mean dpkg-source?
<clivejo> when I grab a LP .dsc
<clivejo> dget -x <URL>
<santa_> ah
<santa_> dget
<santa_> not dput
<santa_> you can do dpkg-source -x <file>.dsc
<clivejo> santa_: do you know the version number we should use for backported package?
<santa_> clivejo: nope I didn't worked on backports (yet)
<santa_> but I guess you can figure that out on previous backports branchs
<clivejo> qtbase-opensource-src (5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu1~4) yakkety; urgency=medium
<santa_> oh, you are trying to backport qt
<clivejo> yes
<santa_> not sure then, Mirv, if you have a minute ↑
<clivejo> Rik done some test packages for Xenial, but I want to backport the official ones now in Yakkety
<santa_> clivejo: note that backporting qt would mean rebuilding a bunch of packages, not sure how this works on ubuntu
<clivejo> we would only be backporting to our PPA
<clivejo> it cant/wont be going in the archive
<santa_> then I think the thing to do would be using the usual prefixes for ppas. but I can't promise you that
<clivejo> santa_: when you debuild -S how do I tell it not to sign?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: don't pass -S
<tsimonq2> wait no sorry
 * tsimonq2 mistaked signing and source package
<santa_> clivejo: "-us -uc"
<santa_> i.e "debuild -us -uc -S"
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> why oh why oh why
<clivejo> it wants to sign the package Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<clivejo> why?
<santa_> aren't you passing -us -uc already?
<clivejo> I passed those and it didnt sign
<santa_> anyway, are you building this for yourself or what?
<clivejo> for backports
<santa_> for the ppa
<clivejo> backports-ppa yes
<santa_> doesn't require that that you sign the package?
<clivejo> yes
<santa_> anyway, why don't you try git-buildpackage-ppa?
<clivejo> cause its not in our git?
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> but that shouldn't be a problem, let me check
<clivejo> nevermind, I got it signed
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> I hate working remotely
<santa_> ah, yes gbp-ppa is not appropiate for this
<santa_> I guess the thing here would be adding a changelog entry
<clivejo> I did
<clivejo> Ive remote signed it now
<clivejo> and forced the dput with -u
<clivejo> I just cant remember switches/options
<santa_> but if you have it signed, you don't need the -u I think
<clivejo> Jonathan taught me how to do all this, but that was over a year ago
<clivejo> I do, cause it fails
<clivejo> I debsign -r <server details>
<clivejo> the have to force the upload with dput -u
<santa_> I never signed remotely, but seems weird
<santa_> anyway, does it work?
<yofel> clivejo: dget -x right, also -u if you don't have the signing key of the uploader
<clivejo> thanks yofel, finally worked it out
<clivejo> 10 down, 7 more to go
<tsimonq2> clivejo: whatcha workin on? :)
<clivejo> backporting the official yakkety builds of Qt5.6.1
<tsimonq2> ooh can I help?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: anything I can do?
<clivejo> dont think so at the moment
<clivejo> Im doing it remotely on Linode container
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> you could tell LP to hurry the *beep* up
<acheronuk> ah. that is what you planned
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm blue mint Linux thinks I'm a dev XD
<acheronuk> hic
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LZydv2nd/file_63.jpg Screenshot (Aug 5, 2016 6:29:06 PM)
<clivejo> LOL yeah, was hoping to pass my knowledge of remote working to you :P
<yofel> well, we do have a wide interpretation of "developer"
<clivejo> turns out I lost most of that knowledge
<tsimonq2> yay for my WiFi restarting every 5 minutes like clockwork :((
<yofel> that's painful :(
<tsimonq2> thank god my IRC setup is on a sheel
<tsimonq2> *shell
<acheronuk> clivejo: I can try that another day. Was meaning to ask to test that sort of thing in a container, since it'll be better to get the hang of it before I actually really need it
<clivejo> I learnt how to package in a container
<tsimonq2> I think tonight when I go to bed I'm just going to unplug the router and let it sit overnight, maybe that will help clear things up
<clivejo> with Jon watching me make silly mistakes
<tsimonq2> clivejo: \o/
<clivejo> that man must have patients of a saint 
<clivejo> or was just sitting laughing at me
 * tsimonq2 is tempted to correct clivejo's spelling but decides not to :P
<acheronuk> not usre I would have wanted to start like that!
<acheronuk> *sure
 * clivejo gives Simon a dirty look
<acheronuk> any of QT built yet?
<yofel> it makes it easier for people to help you though, as they don't have to rely on you properly passing your issues to them
<clivejo> true
<clivejo> and even just sitting and watching how an expert solves the problem
<clivejo> you pick up tips and tricks
<acheronuk> point taken
<clivejo> would love to shadow yofels screen for a month!
<tsimonq2> I've only known a 4:3 display, that's all the monitors I've ever had, can we switch monitors?
<tsimonq2> screw monitoring each other :P
<yofel> I am not sure that learning my way of working around limitations with lots of ad-hoc bash scripting is something people want to learn ^^
<acheronuk> 4:3?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Wow I've 16:9 for a while now
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> argh come on IRC, froze again
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I hat my internet connection
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *hate
 * yofel has 2 functioning 4:3 screens in the house, not particulary used much
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Oh they linked my blog
<acheronuk> must be about 5 years ago I got rid of my last 4:3 monitor
<tsimonq2> like I said, my home computer has never had a 16:9 monitor ever
<tsimonq2> just like I don't have a mechanical keyboard or a nice mouse
<tsimonq2> peripherals are the only thing I haven't upgraded yet that need it baaaaad
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have a cheap Logitech mouse
<tsimonq2> I have a cheap Dell keyboard and mouse
<tsimonq2> heck, I'm even getting an upgrade on my phone
<acheronuk> certainly not got anything fancy here either
<tsimonq2> computer peripherals need an upgrade
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you read the README.source in the qtbase packaging?
<clivejo> acheronuk: no?
<acheronuk> so you didn't bootstrap the docs packages?
<acheronuk> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/tree/debian/README.source
<clivejo> Im just backporting whats in yakkety
<clivejo> with all the ubuntu patches and stuff applied
<acheronuk> that may not work without the bootstrap, but shall see
<tsimonq2> yofel: how could I get access to that Linode container available to ninjas that Rick Timmis was talking about?
<yofel> by giving me a minute
<acheronuk> yofel: while you are there...... 
<tsimonq2> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> tsimonq2: ssh -p 2202 ubuntu@dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<tsimonq2> thanks a lot!
<acheronuk> I could do with at least trying to do some things on a container, so when I really NEED it I don't have to fumble about
<tsimonq2> yofel: can I upgrade to Yakkety?
<tsimonq2> lol
<yofel> tsimonq2: well, you can try it
<yofel> "should" work
<tsimonq2> yofel: I had to fix /etc/hosts thankyouverymuch :P
<yofel> lol
<yofel> :P
<valorie> oooo, a green
<acheronuk> yofel: so I would use the same but a different port?
<yofel> acheronuk: ssh -p 2203 ubuntu@dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<valorie> nice to see that showing up again
<acheronuk> aha. that answered that!
<tsimonq2> yofel: is this a temporary throwaway that I have to give back when I'm done, or is this something I use over and over?
<yofel> tsimonq2: it'll stay running
<tsimonq2> yofel: but it's not like you'll give it to clivejo next? if not, I'll get my .vimrc and git config settings and all of that on there
<tsimonq2> (not that I have a problem with clivejo, just wondering if other people have to use it :P)
<yofel> tsimonq2: no, I can technically create another 250 or so containers, so that one is for you
<acheronuk> yofel: great. thank you. I shall take a proper look and try some things tomorrow :D
<tsimonq2> yofel: great, thanks a lot :)
<yofel> probably more limiting than the IP numbers is the disk space, but this is thin-lvm, so it really depends on how much people end up using
<yofel> (lv size is 250G)
<tsimonq2> \o/ I'm in Yakkety!
<acheronuk> straight into byobu as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Nice to see the linode is being used well
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks yofel
 * acheronuk tries to remember the shortcuts for that
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun already upgraded mine to Yakkety :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I know
 * tsimonq2 laughs at the README
<tsimonq2> y'all know I use sbuild :P
<clivejo> really?
<clivejo> never heard you say that
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you being sarcastic? if so, I'll start correcting your spelling :P
<clivejo> me sarcastic? Never!
 * tsimonq2 watches clivejo closely for spelling mistakes :P
<clivejo> you should be on the docs team!
<clivejo> write up a packaging guide :o)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm in the LibreOffice documentation team and in the Lubuntu documentation team. :P
<tsimonq2> what's this "dpkg-mergechangelogs" thing?
<tsimonq2> how do I get rid of that thing that shows after I run a command? it's annoying
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-06
<tsimonq2> off to bed o/
<Mirv> santa_: clivejo: whatever lower than in yakkety, for example two ~~. there is already Qt for xenial in landing-011
<acheronuk> Mirv: Thank you. Forgot about those in silo 11. If they should be suitable to copy straight across, that would be very much simpler than bootstrapping a whole new set of backports
<santa_> valorie: thank you very much for your reply! I hope to reply soon, but I'm moving from one house to another right now
<santa_> probaby I will rest the sunday
<valorie> sorry it took me so long, santa_
<valorie> this has been a very busy summer
<yofel> tsimonq2: edit your PS1, the container uses mine which shows you the git branch you're on (together with lots of possibly useless information), so use what you prefer
<yofel> PS1 is set in .bashrc
<acheronuk> yofel: ssh for LP in the containers? do we generate a key for the container and add that to LP profile as would any other machine?
<yofel> acheronuk: I would recommend generating a key
<yofel> and not a password-less one
<acheronuk> ok :)
<acheronuk> Qt 5.6.1 for xenial ppa that Mirν mentioned https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+packages
<clivejo> weird, my fonts have all changed sizes today
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> yofel: funny, I have my own custom PS1 that I want to use
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<acheronuk> are the packaging notes failing to load with a 502 error for anyone else? https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> they do that from time to time
<clivejo> usually when you need them to do somehting
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you your container set up?
<acheronuk> clivejo: more or less. just tweaking
<clivejo> do you want to delete my failed attempt and move over the proper backported Qt5.6.1 to staging-frameworks
<acheronuk> you mean from Mirν's silo 11?
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> is yofel ok with us going with those?
<clivejo> if you have time maybe we could backport FW?
<clivejo> cant see why not
<yofel> I don't see why not?
<clivejo> we usually use those anyway
<clivejo> could you maybe share your terminal on BBB?
<acheronuk> so 3 'don't see why not's' then.
<acheronuk> consensus
<clivejo> or offer simon and I a shared terminal 
<acheronuk> clivejo: me?
<clivejo> yes you :P
<acheronuk> not a scooby how.
<clivejo> well thats why you'll have Simon and I watching you
<tsimonq2> huh?
<acheronuk> I meant no clue how to share it.
 * tsimonq2 reads backlog
<tsimonq2> yes! I can correct spelling :P
<acheronuk> wow. a green one
<yofel> I put a git snapshot of lintian into unstable, that should fix a bunch
<clivejo> like hens teeth these days
<clivejo> yofel: when did you do that?
<yofel> ~an hour ago
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> that kscreen build was the test
<clivejo> good test :)
<clivejo> yofel: where are the workspaces stored?
<clivejo> centrally on master?
<acheronuk> clivejo yofel : copying QT across took all the extra architectures, as well as amd64 and i386 builds. presumably doesn't matter?
<yofel> clivejo: no, slaves
<yofel> acheronuk: doesn't matter
<clivejo> so that particular job will only run on one slave?
<yofel> clivejo: which particular job?
<clivejo> like  yakkety_unstable_kscreen
<clivejo> it must have a data folder, Im wondering where that is stored
<yofel> no, the "workspace" is more like a local cache, so each slave has its own workspace. When you "delete the current workspace", you really delete the workspace of the last slave that the job ran on
<clivejo> are they kept in sync somehow?
<yofel> the meger workspaces are in ~/workspace/merger_X/ - builds are in workspace/<release>/<job>
<yofel> no
<yofel> those are just temporary files anyway
<yofel> when a job starts, it updates the workspace on the slave it runs on
<clivejo> from where?
<yofel> upstream?
<yofel> the workspace are mostly the git clones
<clivejo> where does it get all the build info from
<clivejo> what job number, previous builds etc
<yofel> job number over ssh from master, previous build the slave doesn't have to know about. Job execution is done by the ci-tooling that's deployed on the slave
<clivejo> I see
<acheronuk> Hmmm. pbuilder on linode building qtcurve for YY takes 2mins34s
<acheronuk> pbuilder on my machine building qtcurve for YY takes 2mins13s
<acheronuk> curious. must try with something that takes a longer compile stage
<jimarvan> heeello
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/\
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did you just sed the linode sources list to upgrade container to YY?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: nope, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<acheronuk> hmm. I get 'No new release found@
<tsimonq2> oh yeah
<tsimonq2> look up instructions for 14.04 -> 14.10
<tsimonq2> you have to edit a file
<acheronuk> a yes, as an LTS. so /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades needs changing
<acheronuk> had forgotten that
<acheronuk> now it sees 16.10 :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yay! :)
<acheronuk> do you have to restart it somehow after?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Restarting works fine e
<acheronuk> good. :) just didn't want to break it
<acheronuk> and have to start again
 * clivejo yawns
<soee> http://goo.gl/J8jjsL
<clivejo> where you do find them!
 * soee googles
 * soee array_rand(['healty food', 'pizza', 'kebab'], 1)
<soee> ubbotu should have rand function
<soee> !ubbotu help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbotu help
<soee> !ubbotu rand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbotu rand
<yofel> array_merge($result, ['ice cream'])
<clivejo> mmmm icecream
 * clivejo is now tempted to drive to shop for icecream
<soee> :D
 * clivejo grabs wallet and keys
<soee> buy us some :D
<valorie> !rand icecream sloth-yawns
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> lol
<soee> vote up if you like it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366478
<ubottu> KDE bug 366478 in general "Make systray icon monochrmoe dark/light wariants" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> aren't there already, soee?
<valorie> I have the dark theme, and white icons
<clivejo> tsimonq2 acheronuk: do one of you guys want to try backporting or will I carry on?
<valorie> oooo backports!
<valorie> my travel laptop will love you forever
<valorie> errr, until our next release
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> ahoneybun_ wants it too
<clivejo> so guys, two KCC members will love you forevers and evers
<tsimonq2> clivejo: aww sorry, I'm out of tbe house
<tsimonq2> be back in like an hour
<acheronuk> clivejo: can try
<clivejo> me likely!
<tsimonq2> free root beer day at A&W and I'm going to all three within biking distance XD
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you share your container with me ?
<acheronuk> how do I do that?
<tsimonq2> sorry, wish I could, good luck!
<clivejo> balakounamagig
<acheronuk> something wrong with your keyboard? :P
<clivejo> my brain
<clivejo> well, I recommend byobu, but you can just use tmux
<clivejo> I was close
<clivejo> begins with a b
<acheronuk> byobu runs on login atm 
<clivejo> can you add me so I can log in with you?
<acheronuk> how?
<clivejo> I assume add my public key
<clivejo> please note this is my first time doing this
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<clivejo> http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/byobu.mp4
<clivejo> loely calming muzak
<acheronuk> try port 2203
<acheronuk> actually which key? or both? you have 2 listed
<clivejo> the first one
<acheronuk> that is added
<acheronuk> I think....
<clivejo> the second one is to allow Linode access
<acheronuk> yep. same here
<clivejo> just a sec, setting up an alias
<clivejo> ok Im in
<clivejo> can you see?
<clivejo> do you wanna go on BBB?
<valorie> we're about to lose KDE bnc
<clivejo> ??
<valorie> sysadmin is upgrading the server
<clivejo> noooooooooo
<acheronuk> valorie: eek
<valorie> you'll have to connect to freenode directly
<valorie> for an hour or so
<acheronuk> BBB
<valorie> or just use bbb
<clivejo> I cant remember how
 * clivejo feels like his limbs are about to be cut off
<valorie> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<valorie> "welcome"
<valorie> sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it was just announced in #kde-devel
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you logged into your box?
<acheronuk> container? yes
<acheronuk> kde kicke me off!
<soee> o/
<cortex_> hello soee 
<soee> hiho cortex_
 * soee throws hammer at kmail
 * yofel picks up the hammer and throws it onto the hammer pile
<cortex_> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging is down?
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<acheronuk_> clivejo: yes
<valorie> weeeee
<clivejo> yofel: Rik and I are backporting FW5.24, but having problems with santa's new code
<clivejo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<clivejo>   File "/home/ubuntu/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/git-buildpackage-ppa", line 11, in <module>
<clivejo>     from distro_info import UbuntuDistroInfo
<clivejo> ImportError: No module named 'distro_info'
<soee> there will be 5.25 in a few days :)
<soee> tagging today i think
<valorie> nice
<valorie> those frequent bugfix releases are awesome
<acheronuk_> clivejo: yep
<acheronuk_> since May (ish?)
<acheronuk_> Six months, yes.
<clivejo> valorie: whats the rules on applying for membership
<acheronuk_> I was on here before then, but can't really say 'sustained'
<acheronuk_> Since January
<acheronuk_> here on IRC. a bit anyway
<valorie> you are sustained, I would say
<valorie> please apply
<acheronuk_> I have made a start on a page
<clivejo> hes been on the forum longer
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> helping people, surely that counts
<valorie> I was about to ask yesterday, but you went to bed acheronuk_
<acheronuk_> well made it, but not edited hardly anything on it yet
<valorie> yes, helping people counts
<valorie> or I wouldn't be a member!
<acheronuk_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RikMills
<valorie> fixing docs counts
<valorie> everything we DO counts
<valorie> including handing out virtual drinks on IRC
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk_> I keep meaning to get on that... :)
<acheronuk_> If nothing else, it helps to keep track of contributions
<acheronuk_> clivejo: yep. that was a good call to nab you
<acheronuk_> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<acheronuk_> along with ovidiu's drinks
<acheronuk_> Sounds like methanol
<acheronuk_> nope clive
<acheronuk_> people are going to think I talking to myself!
<acheronuk_> lol
<acheronuk_> Kirsh is nice. Nison grass vodka
<acheronuk_> Bison
<valorie> I've not tried that
<valorie> kirsch, yes
<acheronuk_> clivejo: dogs are all slightly loopy
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> LOL
<jimarvan> omg i just came in to say hi, and cannot stop loling
<jimarvan> \o/
<clivejo> Host dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<clivejo>     User ubuntu
<clivejo>     Port 2203
<clivejo>     IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<acheronuk_> I have that already I think?
<clivejo> debsign -r dev.kubuntu.co.uk:~/workspace/frameworks/upload/*.source.changes
<acheronuk_> scp: /home/ubuntu/workspace/frameworks/upload/*.source.changes: No such file or directory
<acheronuk_> oh
<clivejo> debsign -r dev.kubuntu.co.uk:~/workspace/frameworks/upload/*source.changes
<clivejo> sorry
<acheronuk_> yes.
<acheronuk_> gpg-agent rocks!
<acheronuk_> not unless Phil added them
<acheronuk_> makes sense
<acheronuk_> done :)
<yofel> did you get the distro_info issue sorted?
<acheronuk_> oh wait
<clivejo> yes and no, just removed line 11
<acheronuk_> no, it just had to upload. it has done now
<yofel> you were missing python3-distro-info I believe
<acheronuk_> I installed that
<clivejo> rik tried to install some packages
<clivejo> but still wouldnt work
<acheronuk_> oh, wait, maybe not that one!
<yofel> hm, weird
<clivejo> what is to purpose of that line?
<yofel> it's supposed to be used by the commented out line 21 to get the devel release codename
<acheronuk_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5533448848.png
<yofel> oddly enough, distro-info does not provide the release version, which limits its usefullness
<acheronuk_> yes
<acheronuk_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5533445397.png
<acheronuk_> clivejo: ^^^
<acheronuk_> File khtml_5.24.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1.debian.tar.xz already exists in Kubuntu Staging Frameworks, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in
<acheronuk_> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<acheronuk_> clivejo: like https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+sourcepub/6082216/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk_> and wait.....
<acheronuk_> clivejo: I get that yes
<acheronuk_> rigth :)
<acheronuk_> ok
 * acheronuk_ is talking to clive on BBB and byobu, but while it's busy some replies are going in here
<acheronuk_> in case you think I've gone nuts! lol
<valorie> 14.04.5 is out
 * valorie just seeded all the torrents
<acheronuk> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-07
<acheronuk> clivejo: no. I'll do it when it stops moving!
<acheronuk> just want to copy to notes
<clivejo> ./kubuntu-retry-builds -s yakkety -r frameworks --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=staging-frameworks --force
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> ta!
<acheronuk> definitely easier :)
<acheronuk> don't think so. just giff/png
<acheronuk> gif
<valorie> woooo, green!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wooooow that was a long day
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I biked a good 15 miles then bowled for two hours
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j8gZV2Mr/file_65.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yay, WiFi down again...
 * valorie extends her ethernet cable to tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG thank you, I really need to replace this stupid USB dongle
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think it might be good now, phone is connected
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vfViKgq8/file_67.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Finally!
<tsimonq2> I feel like I need to fix something today before I go to bed...
 * tsimonq2 searches through the long list of failures
 * tsimonq2 attempts to fix yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets
<valorie> that sounds useful!
<tsimonq2> I can't finish, I need sleep, I'm really tired...
<tsimonq2> zzzZZZzzz o/
<ahoneybun> night
<ahoneybun> yofel: dial that server down a bit
<ahoneybun> it's at 95% CPU usage
<valorie> I think it's pretty damn early on Sun. morning for yofel~
<valorie> !
<ahoneybun> valorie: well I dowloaded the daily
 * ahoneybun wonders where these builds go
<valorie> unstable will presumably go into YY and maybe into backports
<ahoneybun> it's just that if it's fixed why rebuild it so much
<valorie> if they are fixed, they are no longer rebuilt until there is a change in source
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> so you notice that at first there is a flood of read
<valorie> red
<valorie> then green
<ahoneybun> can we get a new kdenlive in yakkety>
<valorie> then very little red, which gets fixed
<valorie> !info kdenlive yakkaty
<ubottu> 'yakkaty' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<valorie> pff
<valorie> !info kdenlive yakkety
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1662 kB, installed size 6340 kB
<ahoneybun> it;s the same as xenial
<valorie> what is the newest release?
<ahoneybun> 16.04 or .08 maybe by this point
<ahoneybun> a ppa has 16.04 which I use
<valorie> you can propose that, if it's thoroughly tested
<valorie> clivejo, yofel, acheronuk ^^^
<ahoneybun> !info mlt
<ubottu> Package mlt does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> !info vid.stab
<ubottu> Package vid.stab does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> !info vfrei0r
<ubottu> Package vfrei0r does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> weird
<valorie> but you'll have to provide the ppa to them
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~kdenlive/+archive/ubuntu/kdenlive-stable
<valorie> that's one of the devels, so it should be good
<valorie> imo you should write to the list so you are sure it gets seen
<ahoneybun> it's pulling from git so it might be not good
<ahoneybun> it crashes for me though tbh
<valorie> we won't release a non-released application
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> get them to tag and release!
<ahoneybun> official https://kdenlive.org/discover/16.04.0
<valorie> if it's better than what we have, advocate for it
<valorie> but it sounds like that PPA isn't packaging the release
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Booting  yakkety daily now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wow it has 5.5.5?
<valorie> Plasma 5.6.3 is what I have
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You have ppas
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> This is stock iso
<valorie> Qt 5.5.1
<valorie> pretty sure I'm stock
<valorie> except I have Telegram
<valorie> my testing is in a VM
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/21CjGOre/file_69.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You need qt 5.6.1 I think
<valorie> It's possible I upgraded plasma and then removed the PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm going to see if I can dual boot lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<valorie> dual boot with what?
<valorie> I have win/lin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 16.04 and 16.10
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have high hopes but we'll see
<valorie> why wouldn't you be able to?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I formated my / with 16.10 but left my /home alone
<valorie> you couldn't successfully share a $HOME I think
<valorie> better to have a DATA drive and share that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well already installing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I see what they mean by slideshow is broken lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If anything I'll just edit on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> For the show
<valorie> wow, LP must have gotten well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> gotten well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not on IRC atm
<valorie> it's been uber-slow for the past few weeks, and driving Clive in particular to tears
<valorie> because there is a cascade that has to happen -- frameworks in particular have to build before plasma packages, etc.
<valorie> so when LP bodges, everything clogs and fails
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so it installed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> with no errors now lets see if it boots
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> booted
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but KickOff has still not been fixed?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what was that ppa valorie?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh right I have old versions then
<ahoneybun> wow that was the first time I got konversion to work on the first try
<ahoneybun> valorie: what was that ppa?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo ppa's to use with yakkety
<valorie> not sure what ppa you want, ahoneybun
<valorie> look in the /topic
<ahoneybun> I'm getting for apps is staging-kdeapplications
<ahoneybun> let's see what I can break
<ahoneybun> 475 packages that could do it
<ahoneybun> let's get breaking valorie :)
<valorie> well, I upgraded
<ahoneybun> I've added staging - kdeapplications, plasma, and frameworks
<valorie> but not to staging on my work computer!
<valorie> testing those worked great for me
<ahoneybun> well my laptop can be my work if need by
<ahoneybun> *need be
<ahoneybun> just need to get hexchat to work
<ahoneybun> with my bouncer
<ahoneybun> Konversation worked fine
<ahoneybun> I had it before but I changed the ip
<ahoneybun> but if this works valorie it will be fun lol
<valorie> that's why I jumped to YY so early
<valorie> within a week or two of release of XX
<ahoneybun> well I needed a kinda working machine
<ahoneybun> blue something moved down to 14.04
<ahoneybun> in #kubuntu
<valorie> right
<ahoneybun> mm it got stuck at kio-extras
<valorie> not sure what his problem was; he never really said
<ahoneybun> so using apt -f install 
<ahoneybun> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ahoneybun>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-extras_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10_amd64.deb
<ahoneybun>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-extras-data_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10_all.deb
<ahoneybun> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<valorie> boo
<ahoneybun> mm I should have used full-upgrade
<ahoneybun> just used upgrade
<ahoneybun> I did that just now to be safe
<valorie> full-upgrade isn't available
<ahoneybun> I just did it
<ahoneybun> working fine here
<valorie> you'll have to use dist-upgrade
<valorie> oh
<valorie> must be recent
<valorie> cool
<valorie> wasn't available a couple of days ago
<ahoneybun> dpkg: kactivities: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested:
<ahoneybun>  plasma-desktop depends on kactivities.
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> removed kactivites
<ahoneybun> plasma-desktop needs that
<ahoneybun> I have a feeling I'm not going to get a desktop on boot lol
<valorie> you can always ppa-purge the ppas
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ahoneybun> so I would need to remove staging-plasma
<valorie> try that first, yeah
<ahoneybun> will do
<ahoneybun> well here we go valorie
<valorie> best of luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Got the login!
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Let's see
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yay
<valorie> excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xJwpCor2/file_71.jpg
<valorie> very cool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have that calendar thing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1eIElSmD/file_73.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it is holiday or something
<valorie> I don't think I do either
<valorie> I don't see an option for it
<valorie> however, you have a higher version of Plasma than I do
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So you see the pictures then?
<valorie> of course
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Says your on irc
<ahoneybun> oh the attachements
<valorie> it shows up like : IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1eIElSmD/file_73.jpg
<ahoneybun> yea now I see it
<ahoneybun> now I'm on the yakkety train
<valorie> I always wanted to ride a yak
<ahoneybun> !info calligra
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu16 (yakkety), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB
<ahoneybun> !info calligra-words
<ubottu> Package calligra-words does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> !info calligra-word
<ubottu> Package calligra-word does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> mm
<valorie> I think that is not packaged
<valorie> bit of a beast
<ahoneybun> it's in Plamsa Discover
<valorie> as I understand it
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/calligra
<ahoneybun> !info calligrawords
<ubottu> calligrawords (source: calligra): word processor for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu16 (yakkety), package size 1010 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<ahoneybun> there we go
<ahoneybun> !info calligrawords xenial
<ubottu> calligrawords (source: calligra): word processor for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 1011 kB, installed size 4063 kB
<ahoneybun> kinda updated
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> I did nothing!
<valorie> but sure
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> plasma looks cleaner 
<ahoneybun> I don't know why
<valorie> fewer bugs!
<ahoneybun> they say that with every release
<valorie> ain't it true?
<valorie> it is in my experience
<ahoneybun> sometimes
<valorie> longer I use KDE, the fewer crashes etc. I find
<ahoneybun> I bad mouthed KDE at akademy one night
<valorie> ?
<valorie> doesn't sound wise
<ahoneybun> since it crashed so much in 15.10 I think
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> well when you add beer nothing is
<valorie> Plasma, or what?
<ahoneybun> plasma
<valorie> I think the entire community wasn't crashing
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> yay kdeconnect worked
<valorie> it was pretty crashy for awhile, for sure
<ahoneybun> it was mostly a issue or two on our end
<valorie> what I love is how well we work with KDE
<valorie> and I have to credit Riddell and sitter for that
<ahoneybun> mm
<valorie> and now sgclark
<ahoneybun> I had one rotten apple from KDE 
<ahoneybun> on G+
<ahoneybun> found a bug in Online Accounts
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> now it worked
<valorie> isn't that an Ubuntu thing?
<ahoneybun> it's on our system
<ahoneybun> for KDE Telepathy
<ahoneybun> KDE Online Accounts
<valorie> oh right
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> mm a crash from System Settings
<ahoneybun> here come the crashes
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/a/MEXXx
<ahoneybun> very misleading with the "Create Account button"
<ahoneybun> maybe "Setup Account"
<valorie> I see "Setup your accounts"
<valorie> which isn't good english
<valorie> setup ain't a word
<ahoneybun> set up?
<valorie> should be, yes
<ahoneybun> would it be against kontact or kmailv2?
<valorie> kontact I think
<ahoneybun> I never could use kontact as that stopped me
<ahoneybun> I'm like I don't want to make a new email lol
<valorie> watch out, you're getting sucked into becoming a kmail dev
<ahoneybun> I can't write code?
<ahoneybun> XD
<valorie> eh
<valorie> everyone starts somewhere
<ahoneybun> I was working on my first bug script
<ahoneybun> bash script
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366486
<ubottu> KDE bug 366486 in mail "Account Assistant "Create Account" is misleading" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun> should be decent
<ahoneybun> wow kde notifications does not like a ton at once
<ahoneybun> valorie: that bug report got an answer
<ahoneybun> they will change it in 5.4.0
<valorie> oh very nice
<valorie> I bet ya could've submitted a patch for that
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> no idea how
<ahoneybun> and it's in 16.08 now
<valorie> you find where it's coded, fix it, and submit a diff
<ahoneybun> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdepim.git&a=commit&h=b6727c67a5241600e23dbb38ce2d6e7f5170cd61
<ahoneybun> done lol
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> well that diff is the issue
<ahoneybun> not sure how to make one
<valorie> I believe it's just a tool
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> and it is
<ahoneybun> man diff
<ahoneybun> qqqqqqq
<ahoneybun> opps lol
<valorie> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/437219/using-the-output-of-diff-to-create-the-patch
<valorie> watching men's gymnastics and splitting and sorting a spreadsheet
<ahoneybun> let's see if we can get that in the docs
<ahoneybun> mm rick is not on
<valorie> packagers often can submit stuff like that upstream
<valorie> that's how it starts....
<ahoneybun> now that I'm on YY it might start again
<ahoneybun> since I still have some summer left
<valorie> can't believe how fast it's flying bye though
<ahoneybun> can't believe I'm giving Kontact another try
<ahoneybun> yay :https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=795701
<ubottu> Debian bug 795701 in wnpp "ITP: trojita -- Fast Qt IMAP e-mail client." [Wishlist,Open]
<ahoneybun> but 1 year on there thoug
<valorie> clivejo has a PPA with it
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<valorie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/trojita
<ahoneybun> scared to add any ppa on this machine lol
<valorie> oh, OK
<valorie> I hear ya
<ahoneybun> finally made a new linode with 16.04.1
<ahoneybun> was pushing it back
<ahoneybun> but happy that I did it
<valorie> what are you using it for?
<ahoneybun> bouncer mostly
<ahoneybun> but now my LoCo site
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-fl.org
<ahoneybun> just a simple html atm
<ahoneybun> wow 4.6.3 on 16.04.1
<ahoneybun> heyo zodiac19
<zodiac19> Hey, not exactly sure what to say here :b
<ahoneybun> hey's are good ;)
<valorie> hi zodiac19
<zodiac19> Like I said I've just started into Ruby, but I'm looking to learn as much as I can
<zodiac19> hi valorie
<valorie> I just wanted to add that if you follow your interests, you'll find your learning fun
<valorie> some of our tooling is in Ruby
<zodiac19> fun, tedious, painfully hard to look at lol
<valorie> some Ruby vs Python groaning goes on here
<zodiac19> Well I'm looking at Ruby to start because I already own a program I can use to test my knowledge in it
<zodiac19> If I recall Ruby was made sort of based on python?
<valorie> now you are asking the wrong person
 * valorie is not a coder
 * ahoneybun is kinda one but not of Ruby
<valorie> most of our devels are european, and they'll be active here soon
<valorie> although it is Sunday morning
<ahoneybun> QML is the only main one I've tried
<zodiac19> I'm just looking for a place to start learning, Personally I don't have an actuall prefference between python and ruby, but I have a way to test my knowledge and skill in Ruby
<zodiac19> right now I know just enough HTML and Css to make a chatango account look pretty :b
<valorie> everybody starts from zero
<zodiac19> well I'm passed 0, I just need to reach 1% now XD
<zodiac19> but I figgured overall using linux would pay off the most while learning to code
<zodiac19> more developers on linux IRC's
<valorie> I think you're right
<valorie> although sysadmins usually deal with all sorts of systems
<zodiac19> I really need a book on ruby XD, Google is not as great as I wish it was
<zodiac19> anyone have any ruby refference websites or instruction sites?
<sheytan> any plans to put 5.7 update soon? :)
<acheronuk> sheytan: Xenial?
<zodiac19_> since it's quiet, Has anyone ever heard of or met a Developer by the ID of Omegas7?
<valorie> not me...
<zodiac19_> good to know ^.^
 * valorie goes to bed.....
<acheronuk> kxmlgui in FW staging - Finished 3 hours ago (took 3 minutes, 48.5 seconds) 
<acheronuk> still not published by LP!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Kick it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Kick it hard
<acheronuk> clivejo: now published at last!
<acheronuk> clivejo: sadly the retry every 1hr didn't work, as linode doesn't seem to cache the keyring password for any appreciable time
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ah
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> At least we know :)
<yofel> ahoneybun: and how does the cpu usage on linode cause problems? That's a burst of a minute or two, then idle for an hour
<yofel> ahoneybun: kdenlive will get updated with apps
<yofel> ahoneybun: plasma 5.7 for yakkety is stuck in proposed. We're trying to get it out, but gcc6 is not making that easy
<yofel> ahoneybun: can you get the actual error for kio-extras? It will be higher up in the logs - we really need to fix such things
<yofel> ahoneybun: but ok, I'll make sure that one core on linode won't be used by jenkins just so we have spare resources for the host
<clivejo> was there an alert from Linode?
<yofel> maybe, aaron gets those
<clivejo> acheronuk and I were using our containers quite hard yesterday as we were backporting frameworks
<clivejo> but would only have been spikes
<clivejo> its *beeping* fast!
<yofel> right, that hardly shows up in zabbix
<clivejo> but may have triggered a warning to the sysadmin?
<yofel> yes, linode have their own monitoring for the nodes, and I don't know the warning settings
<yofel> but even without the CI, anyone building something would trigger that..
<clivejo> and the warning is probably just FYI
<acheronuk> is there some limit on container cpu usage? as my 4 core @3.4GHz actually seems to compile faster? 
<clivejo> yofel: the container I have login for, was that planned for the communal training one?
<clivejo> my host name seems to be kde-apps and riks is shiny-rik
<yofel> well, linode uses "Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2680 v3 @ 2.50GHz", so *that* might actually be faster
<yofel> clivejo: no, I think aaron just named so as you said you wanted to work on apps?
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> yofel: have you a decent internet connection?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> up and down?
<yofel> 50/10
<yofel> well, 10/50
<clivejo> for the next dojo, might be useful for someone with a good connection to do the desktop sharing
 * acheronuk looks on with envy
<clivejo> and just let rik log in remotely
<clivejo> Rick even
<yofel> hm..... I guess we could try that
<clivejo> his internet isnt good enough for desktop sharing, webcam and voice
<clivejo> keeps stuttering the audio
<clivejo> Rik and I used it last night with him sharing the video and it worked very well
<yofel> but yeah, I could share a konsole session that's connected to linode with him also connected to that
<clivejo> felt odd talking to myself
<acheronuk> I'll get a mic sorted one way or another for the next significant thing we do on BBB
<clivejo> please do
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<soee> GREEEEN :)
<soee> we didn't stage 5.7.3 either for Y or X ?
<yofel> no, and won't happen while 5.7.2 is still in yakkety-proposed
<yofel> OTOH, that's mostly ok
<zodiac19_> more updates?
<yofel> there's updates all the time ^^
<yofel> with plasma, you have more after a major release as they have a fibonacci based update schedule
<zodiac19_> I need more computers to keep up with linux >.<
<yofel> bbl
<zodiac19_> new foreign question, does anyone here have any experience in game development?
<jimarvan> Hi guys! :)
<soee> hi2u
<zodiac19_> hello, nice to meet you
<clivejo> hi Jim
<clivejo> hi zodiac19_
<clivejo> a programmer huh?
<zodiac19_> Sort of lurking to learn
<clivejo> what are you interested in learning?
<zodiac19_> Coding, programming, development, operating system operations etc.
<clivejo> thats a very large subject area
<zodiac19_> whatever I can learn here, I will do my best to learn it.
<clivejo> do you use Kubuntu?
<zodiac19_> I'm learning so I can become a game developer, but eventually I want to build my own operating system
<zodiac19_> Ubuntu
<clivejo> ambitious! 
<zodiac19_> Ironically I learned about it sitting next to a linux developer on an airplane
<zodiac19_> I'm nothing but ambition lol, I'm trying to fix ambition into productivity
<clivejo> well this channel is about KDE software on Ubuntu, or Kubuntu as we like to call it
<clivejo> where the Ubuntu desktop uses Unity, we use KDE's desktop called Plasma
<zodiac19_> I know, anything development based related to kubuntu is pretty much the focus of this channel
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9MtFqkRFwQ
<zodiac19_> I figure If I'm going to make an opperating system someday, I'll probably want to be familiar with linux
<clivejo> what are your thoughts on Wayland vs Mir?
<zodiac19_> uhm... havent learned that much yet :b 
<zodiac19_> AUDIO DRAG AND DROP!!!
<zodiac19_> *Mind explodes*
<zodiac19_> I used to search for hours for something to do that for windows (nothing exists)
<zodiac19_> I'm just a beginner developer, I'm working on learning my first language now (Web development not included)
<acheronuk> something irks me about that video
<clivejo> oh?
<zodiac19_> Mono-toned un-naturally familiar comercial format?
<zodiac19_> I should invest in a dictionary sometime soon
<acheronuk> sounds like they are trying to unenthusiastically flog US real-estate
 * acheronuk finds he can type today!
 * clivejo cheers!
<zodiac19_> Uhmm... which us Real Estate? theres millions, and only a handful are good
 * acheronuk kicks LP
<acheronuk> clivejo: on BBB, how do you get presenter mode if you are the 1st one in there?
<clivejo> PM'ed you :)
<acheronuk> TY :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you want to start on backporting Plasma?
<acheronuk> I am sorta half busy for the rest of the day...
<clivejo> ok no prob
<acheronuk> so maybe later..... but maybe not.....
<clivejo> will probably take LP the rest of the day to publish FW
<acheronuk> deffo tomorrow, but if you want to push on with it anyway then no probs
<acheronuk> LP is being v random!
 * ahoneybun finally wakes up
<yofel> moin ^^
<ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin
<ahoneybun> http://choqok.gnufolks.org/2016/08/choqok-1-6-beta-2-released/
<acheronuk> I did to some German/languages, but it got dropped in favour of sciences and maths
<ahoneybun> they moved to KF5
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I'm on Yakkety
<acheronuk> well, qt4 is dead more or less
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: \o/
<ahoneybun> have all the staging ppas added 
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep, they are what should be landing in YY if the proposed migrations ever gets sorted, so in effect you have what we want to be in YY
<ahoneybun> nice
<acheronuk> plasma 5.7.2 works nicely here
<ahoneybun> so far so good as well
<ahoneybun> still getting crashes a few times
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: really?, is pretty solid here
<ahoneybun> from system settings and korgenger
<ahoneybun> or what ever
<acheronuk> hmmmm....
<acheronuk> not had that
<acheronuk> about the worst I get is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362531
<ubottu> KDE bug 362531 in Panel "Plasma panels are not transparent after login" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ahoneybun> reported this last night: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366486
<ubottu> KDE bug 366486 in mail "Account Assistant "Create Account" is misleading" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<ahoneybun> fixed already
<acheronuk> :D
<ahoneybun> simple string fix
<ahoneybun> I don't see anything wrong with that screenshot
<acheronuk> great thing about open source. report a bug and it can get fixed in mins/hrs sometimes
<ahoneybun> sometimes
<acheronuk> screenshot?
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=98783
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: the kicker *should* be semitransparent on any graphics that supports it
<ahoneybun> mm still don't see the issue
<acheronuk> I'm not that fussed either, but it is a regression. And many will care.
<acheronuk> It didn't impede me in any way, but I did want to know why it had changed.
<acheronuk> and turns out to be a bug
<ahoneybun> weird one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh no...
<ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VC87RzZQ/file_77.jpg
<ahoneybun> .2 gbs left
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ue5VqMNC/file_79.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's right after killing that process...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm logging out and back in again
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let's see if it's reproducible
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Yv6yvBDW/file_81.jpg
<ahoneybun> what is that then? not your RAM
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, baloo_file_extractor...
<ahoneybun> the heck
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ikr
<ahoneybun> so that 15GB is swap?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG if you can see in that shot, swap was filling up fast
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope, 40 GB of swap
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 15 gigs of RAM in this thing
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> must be old DDR2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No actually DDR3 iirc
<ahoneybun> prices must be done
<ahoneybun> *down
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And the RAM usage NEVER gets that high
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/Gf8q5
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I'm using both staging PPAs
<ahoneybun> I'm using all 3
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can't use misc because there is no Yakkety for it
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> kdeapplications, plasma, frameworks
<tsimonq2> hmmm
 * tsimonq2 adds that last one
<tsimonq2> wait no sorry
<tsimonq2> I *do* have all three
<ahoneybun> lol
<tsimonq2> Hit:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu yakkety InRelease
<tsimonq2> Hit:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications/ubuntu yakkety InRelease
<tsimonq2> Hit:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma/ubuntu yakkety InRelease
<ahoneybun> oh hey gpgpmepp
<tsimonq2> yofel: fyi fwiw I haven't forgotten about doing git:// -> https:// but I'm struggling a little bit, so I'm taking another look now
<soee> :|
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HiYQ4xfjyc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh my ogd
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> terrible
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He looks more sad then in pain
<soee> :/
<yofel> that's the shock, the pain comes later
<yofel> but right, disappointed for sure :/
<clivejo> looks like frameworks has published
<clivejo> yofel: can the staging-plasma be kleared?
 * ahoneybun is on that
<yofel> uh, I don't think anything has changed since you asked me that 2 days ago
<ahoneybun> 5.24 clivejo ?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: yes, 5.24
<clivejo> yofel: was plasma 5.7.2 for YY moved to landing?
<tsimonq2> alright, my sed script is running!
<yofel> clivejo: dunno, it was uploaded to archive
<tsimonq2> it does everything then I can select y/n for whether or not I want to push
<tsimonq2> with a git diff and everything
<tsimonq2> I'm happy with my result! :D
<clivejo> is RM happy with it too?
<tsimonq2> RM?
<clivejo> Release Manager
<tsimonq2> yofel said to script it
<tsimonq2> the git:// -> https://
<tsimonq2> and I'm manually inspecting it anyways as well before I push
<clivejo> what branches are you pushing to?
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> clivejo: is that a problem?
<clivejo> no, just making sure you are aware of what you are doing
<tsimonq2> I made sure of it
<tsimonq2> I'll push my script to the automation repo when I'm done if I can
<yofel> put it into kubuntu-dev-tools instead
<yofel> automaiton is for release automation, not random things
<tsimonq2> alright then, I'll do that
<yofel> automaitionution-thing
<tsimonq2> but I'm not done yet :)
<clivejo> yofel: FW5.25 is in depot, did you decide if you wanted to do a debian sync?
<yofel> no
<yofel> or more like.. I don't have a definite plan yet about how that would actually look like
<yofel> as we cannot just sync everything
<yofel> and then there's the CI
<clivejo> at the moment I dont mind working on it
<clivejo> so maybe hold off for a while?
<yofel> so for that we would still have to put stuff in git, and maintain it ahead of the archive, just to throw it away and overwrite it with debian once they catch up
<yofel> if that ever happens
<clivejo> debian seem to be getting lot faster with FW
<yofel> yes, but that will never work with the CI
<clivejo> true
<clivejo> any progress on stable builds?
<yofel> not this weekend
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo: as previously discussed, Standards-version of 3.9.8 isn't appropriate because of Xenial only allowing 3.9.7, but there are some files I'm seeing with 3.9.6. Is it worth it to do a bump to 3.9.7 by just modifying my script, or would that not be good?
<yofel> that's a field I personally don't care about, as the ubuntu policy is at 3.8.2+patches. But don't increase it unless the packages are actually 3.9.7 compatible
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> yofel: one last thing I've seen that might be good to look at that I saw is the Vcs-* being set to Debian URLs
<tsimonq2> yofel: should that be corrected?
<yofel> tsimonq2: I should've fixed all of that already, where is that?
 * tsimonq2 does a grep
<tsimonq2> yofel: lots
<yofel> example?
<tsimonq2> $ grep -R "Vcs-Git: https://anonscm.debian.org" | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22611651/
<tsimonq2> that's all of them
<tsimonq2> yofel: little bit more than a couple, and that's just for Vcs-Git
<yofel> tsimonq2: are you *sure* that you're on kubuntu_unstable for all of these?
<yofel> because analitza is not debian
 * tsimonq2 checks that
<clivejo> ditto ^
<clivejo> messagelib is LP
<yofel> libkgeomap is wrong though
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> yeah I'm sorry, not all on kubutnu_unstabl
<yofel> so all of the new ones should be reviewed for this
<tsimonq2> yofel: there, smaller list, sorry about that :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/22613437/
<yofel> tsimonq2: yeah, that sounds about right, and yes, please fix
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> I'm on it
<tsimonq2> yofel: what do I do for repos that don't have kubuntu_unstable branches?\
<tsimonq2> yofel: what branch do I modify?
<yofel> tsimonq2: kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> yofel: done, corrected
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> yofel: what was the reason for this - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-workspace/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=a537dec6c3b6787a095dcb51d8792ad35e3345cf
<clivejo> the autotests thing?
<yofel> clivejo: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/p/plasma-workspace/20160805_193107@/log.gz
<yofel> look for "test testsuite"
<clivejo> FAIL timed out
<yofel> I *think* it's waiting for a live plasma session to respond to a dbus call? Couldn't quite figure it out
<yofel> I don't have a working autopktest testbed to debug that
<clivejo> also with plasma 5.7.2 being released to yakkety the kubuntu-batch-backport-git wont work
<clivejo> needs an UNRELEASED entry
<tsimonq2> yofel: what package is that?
<yofel> plasma-workspace
<yofel> clivejo: hm... true, that's annoying :/
<yofel> what to do...
<tsimonq2> yofel: on linode, ERROR: no permission to write /dev/kvm ?
<tsimonq2> :/
<yofel> clivejo: comment out lines 37-39 in git-buildpackage-ppa and try again
<yofel> tsimonq2: what exactly are you trying to do?
<clivejo> yofel: thanks
<yofel> clivejo: we should probably make that an option, as that will come up again
<tsimonq2> yofel: seeing if I had the ability to set up an autopkgtest bed on linode
<yofel> Could not access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory
<yofel> even on the host o.O
<zodiac19_> anyone know any game development/recreational programing channels?
<valorie> zodiac19_: did you see my note about alis last night?
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<valorie> also you might check in #kde-edu and #kde-games (I think)
<valorie> but let's take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<clivejo> zodiac19_: do you want to learn how to package .deb's?
<zodiac19_> I will eventually, First I need to know how to make a program. and I saw it, I'm looking for recomendations to hopefully enter a friendly channel
<valorie> ? coding doesn't have to come first
<valorie> and packaging will help you learn about how a program is put together
<tsimonq2> yofel: where was that autopkgtest failure?
<tsimonq2> (which PPA?)
<valorie> which is practical information you won't often get even in programming classes
<yofel> tsimonq2: that was not from a PPA, but from http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/plasma-workspace/yakkety/amd64/
<acheronuk> evening :D (quick visit as I have to scoot off again in 5/10)
<yofel> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> yofel: alright
<zodiac19_> I'd rather it did, Once I finish learning my first language I'll go into packaging befor my seccond language. If i stop learning a alanguage now I'll end up starting over again
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: you ever hear the saying, "code to learn, don't learn to code" ? ;)
<zodiac19_> no...
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: you'll learn a lot more when trying to accomplish something then when doing it just to learn the language
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: when trying to accomplish an end product, that is
<acheronuk> I've learnt bit and bobs of quite a few languages over the years. Basically what I needed to do the job at hand.
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: so you can try to learn how to code, but I recommend packaging because the people here are friendly enough to help you code to learn
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: and packaging isn't all pure coding either :)
<acheronuk> means I have a smattering of quite a lot, but not any sort of master at anything :/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but that's what you had to do for the job at hand, right?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and you did it well?
<zodiac19_> Well my endgame with ruby is learning enough to begin scripting in rgss3, a sub-language used in the RPG maker series
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I got what need to be done, done, yes.
<zodiac19_> (i probably mis-used sub language...)
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: let me be more specific, you could learn how to code just for the sake of wanting to learn how to code in a specific (sub-)propgramming language
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: but I would encourage you to dive in, and ask questions when you get stuck
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: pick something to do and start it :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: just if someone asks do you know x, y, z language, all I can answer is 'a little'
<zodiac19_> but before I just dive right in and begin coding, i need to know all the basics before I try anything
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: yes you need to know the basics, but imho the best way you can do something specific is to just do it :)
<tsimonq2> don't aim to learn the whole language first
<zodiac19_> besides I don't plan to dwell on just rgss3, I also plan on using unity and other development tools for other various purposes. and I wouldn't yet know where to start looking for the information I need to begin what I aim on doing.
<tsimonq2> well what do you want to work with?
<zodiac19_> I use a program called RPG Maker VX Ace, and MV (MV uses java script).
<zodiac19_> I want to start planning and working on making an automatic Day/night script that changes screen tint, time variables, and time based events smoothly.
<valorie> zodiac19_: you might want to inspect the code of redshift then
<valorie> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> it isn't working very well for me right now
<tsimonq2> zodiac19_: you can grab the code with this command: apt source redshift
<zodiac19_> well more specifically the game visual screen, not the actual full screen itself
<valorie> keeps changing the color erratically
<tsimonq2> (the code that's in the Ubuntu archive)
<tsimonq2> oic
<valorie> the code might be interesting to you anyway
<tsimonq2> agreed
<zodiac19_> http://i.imgur.com/bJ1SQTD.png
<zodiac19_> instead of using the programs eventing system (Drag'n'drop) for hours to get limited coding resources to do larger functions
<zodiac19_> besides that I need to figure out how to make a lighting script that doesnt use image based resources to create specific tinting effects.
<zodiac19_> but if anyone here would also like to take on the challenge of learning RGSS3 with me they are more than welcome!
<valorie> zodiac19_: you might also check out the Gluon project, which is a game-building engine
<zodiac19_> that sounds like an apt reccomendation, thank you
<zodiac19_> aha, java, number 3 on my list of languages to learn, I look forward to getting a hold of an old runescape client and experimenting :DD
<zodiac19_> Is there a coffee room sort of channel for kubuntu?
<valorie> zodiac19_: #kubuntu-offtopic
<zodiac19_> aha, that would probably be a more appropriate location for my topics :]
<ahoneybun> anyone around today?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<clivejo> almost
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #236: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #544: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #338: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #549: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #239: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #30: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #237: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #78: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #48: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #31: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #240: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #69: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #335: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #49: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #75: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #175: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #76: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #274: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #176: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #120: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/120/
 * acheronuk yawns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #275: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/275/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #276: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #50: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #122: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #79: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/79/
<acheronuk> Riddell: could you perhaps have a look at weegie? still not responding via web or ssh. not super urgent, but would be good to have it working
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> rebooting
<acheronuk> seems to be back. thx :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #337: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/337/
<Riddell> acheronuk: the germinate process I run on it seems to take up excessive CPU, I wonder if that's the issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #277: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #123: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/123/
<acheronuk> Riddell: sounds as good a candidate as any. it is.... odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #82: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1678: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1678: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1678: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1678: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1678/
<KurousagiMK2> good evening, krita "1:4.0.0+p17.10+git20170731.0123-0" crashes on startup, previous build works.
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: I'll have a look
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: on build, it's linking against the symlink for the python 3.6 lib in the -dev package, not the main library package. hence since you won't have the -dev one installed, it fails
<acheronuk> fixed here I hope: https://cgit.kde.org/krita.git/commit/?id=bf7c0d282df0092cba2ddb553c36fa82e0486f57
<acheronuk> so I'll try rebuilding with that change
<acheronuk> thats if krita will build. KCI is failing on it sometimes when kde git struggles to serve up such a large git clone
<acheronuk> artful build is having problems. sigh.... https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/89/console
<clivejo> don't we have zsync on the main repo's ?
<clivejo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-July/011297.html
<acheronuk> clivejo: I think the must mean installed by default in kubuntu?
<clivejo> sure that needs to go upstream if they want that?
<clivejo> surely
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #89: ABORTED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #90: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #72: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #73: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #260: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #206: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #261: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/261/
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: can you try the new krita build?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #75: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/75/
<KurousagiMK2> If not installed libpython3.6-dev the same problem "Fatal Python error: take_gil: NULL tstate"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #207: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/207/
<acheronuk> kubuntu-ci: hmmm. now I look closer, seems that was a Windows compile fix :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- acheronuk you may not issue bot commands in this chat!
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: I mean
<KurousagiMK2> Well ... it's pre-alpha, there's nothing to complain about.
<acheronuk> Indeed!
<mamarley> The Launchpad build queue is all jammed up again :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #919: SUCCESS in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/919/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-morse build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-morse/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_poxml build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_poxml/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #214: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kig build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kig/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #286: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gpgmepp build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gpgmepp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdebugsettings build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdebugsettings/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdeedu build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdeedu/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #291: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_analitza build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_analitza/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #278: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kross-interpreters build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kross-interpreters/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #457: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_svgpart build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_svgpart/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #235: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #286: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccessible build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccessible/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccessible build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccessible/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilereplace build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilereplace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkface build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkface/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkexiv2 build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkexiv2/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolf build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kppp build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kppp/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdcraw build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdcraw/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmix build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmix/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #147: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeedu-data build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeedu-data/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkscreen build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkscreen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_poxml build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_poxml/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #206: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkexiv2 build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkexiv2/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #550: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #545: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #339: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #80: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #68: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #76: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #46: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #23: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #76: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #18: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #35: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #13: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #23: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #23: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #39: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #23: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #26: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_poxml build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_poxml/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kig build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kig/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #42: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #25: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #45: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #69: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #61: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #26: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #25: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #34: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-morse build #25: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-morse/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #22: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #40: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #215: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #19: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #15: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #46: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #222: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #21: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #34: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #29: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #36: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdebugsettings build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdebugsettings/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #30: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #53: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #53: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #47: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #22: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #20: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #35: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #34: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #35: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #54: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #47: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kross-interpreters build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kross-interpreters/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gpgmepp build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gpgmepp/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccessible build #35: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccessible/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #23: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #31: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #22: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts build #50: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #42: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #35: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_svgpart build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_svgpart/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #22: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #32: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #26: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #20: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #57: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #49: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #80: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdeedu build #33: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdeedu/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #32: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #33: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #51: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #45: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #24: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #29: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #24: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #292: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #287: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #458: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #223: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #198: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #44: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #44: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #19: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #36: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #78: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #29: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #65: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmix build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmix/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #35: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #89: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #65: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkexiv2 build #39: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkexiv2/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #51: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #39: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #36: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #54: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #25: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkscreen build #46: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #50: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #43: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #52: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #84: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #129: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #79: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #287: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #51: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #44: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #129: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #36: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #52: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #56: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #64: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #34: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeedu-data build #76: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeedu-data/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilereplace build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilereplace/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #68: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #279: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #207: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #236: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #56: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #74: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccessible build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccessible/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_poxml build #77: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_poxml/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kppp build #80: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kppp/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkexiv2 build #72: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkexiv2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #35: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdcraw build #58: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdcraw/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #70: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_analitza build #24: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_analitza/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #49: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #148: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #55: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #102: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #26: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #32: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/62/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#51 (master - b7f5961 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/2cefedc9cf6a4cf68283651c26b163f79d1733a5...b7f596137f3351e4d2642e638ca86380bc99ffa9
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/259738600
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/79/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#52 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - e7ee43c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/de88b17e704fae63d841ab8b6d3b6998f574adc3...e7ee43c84f3b18be621d694886ee5d6c7876962a
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/259738671
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #77: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #223: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/72/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
<acheronuk> ooooooh ^^^
<acheronuk> 16.04.3 build isos
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #199: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolf build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolf/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #224: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #52: FIXED in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #82: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkface build #37: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkface/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #49: FIXED in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #40: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #59: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/82/
<mparillo> There appear to be new ISOs for our XX 16.04.3 LTS: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/380/builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/79/
<mparillo> There are still no favorites in the Kicker Application Launcher
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #81: ABORTED in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #44: ABORTED in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #61 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #61: ABORTED in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/61/
<clivejo> kfunk: ping
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/v7Ef3
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 8bc851c Aaron Honeycutt: add Fish support for installed the needed deps
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master f1aef0e Aaron Honeycutt: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1679: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1679: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1679: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1679: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1679/
<acheronuk> most LP builders "cleaning" for ever
<acheronuk> nightly build will be screwed again
<clivejo> turn it off?
<acheronuk> might do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #32: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #70: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #208: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #262: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #78: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #14: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #14: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #14: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #81: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #53: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #920: SUCCESS in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/920/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #165: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #84: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/57/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #88: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #546: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #551: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #81: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/81/
<kfunk> clivejo: pong
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #340: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/78/
<clivejo> kfunk: would youn know how kwallet operates?
<kfunk> not really, sorry. actually I'm not even using it anymore
<clivejo> do you know the lead dev?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #137: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #86: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #89: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #200: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/200/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tsimonq2> Hey BluesKaj, how's things?
<BluesKaj> hi tsimonq2 good here, and you?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add ruqola
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #16: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #19: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/19/
<clivejo> so, what's the story with apps?
<clivejo> pim broken again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #20: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #71: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #71: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #71: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #71: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1680: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1680: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1680: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1680: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1681: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1681: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1681: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1681: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/55/
<mparillo> Is 16.04.3 coming out tomorrow, Thursday? 
<mparillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<mparillo> Has anybody executed any tests and not marked them in the tracker? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/380/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #921: SUCCESS in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/921/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/74/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #422: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #54: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #88: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #547: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #552: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #196: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #69: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #423: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #89: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #341: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #197: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #115: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #116: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #90: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #198: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #69: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #117: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #70: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #71: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #424: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #317: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #118: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #310: ABORTED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #71: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #318: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #119: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1682: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1682/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1682: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1682/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1682: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1682/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1682: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1682/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/7/
<mparillo> Hiyas BluesKaj. Care to test the 16.04.3 ISO? I assume 64-bit, manual partitioning as usual?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, think I'll pass on 16.04, no room on my ssd...sorry
<mparillo> No prob. SSDs are nice for speed, but anything affordable is small.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1683: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1683: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1683: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1683: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1683/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
<greyback> ahoneybun: hey, just looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful2/+merge/328168 -just confirming you've removed the background image for all the slides - this is what I see: https://imgur.com/a/yWbAO
<ahoneybun> seems your linking to a dead merge
<ahoneybun> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful3/+merge/328193
<greyback> ahoneybun: ah, ok
<ahoneybun> I have
<ahoneybun> there is one screenshot
<ahoneybun> and that is the accessibity slide
<ahoneybun> typo I know
<greyback> ok. Just wanted to make sure
<ahoneybun> greyback: with that merge I use bzr for everything
<ahoneybun> and it merges back into the main branch with no problems
<greyback> yep it looks nice and clean
<ahoneybun> too bad it could not get in for alpha 2 :(
<acheronuk> 16.04.3: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-August/004181.html
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: any word on packaging it?
<acheronuk> packaging what?
<ahoneybun> latte dock 0.6.8
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=859642
<ubottu> Debian bug 859642 in wnpp "RFP: latte-dock -- Latte is a dock based on plasma frameworks that provides an elegant and intuitive experience for your tasks and plasmoids" [Wishlist,Open]
<acheronuk> no movement there?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I meant for ppa
<acheronuk> backports? we have 0.6.2 
<ahoneybun> no a test ppa
<acheronuk> I think 0.7 should be good when it's released
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/latte-dock
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I can grab the 0.6.8 tarball and put that somewhere else if you like?
<ahoneybun> yours works
<greyback> ahoneybun: my only suggestion is that you edit the commit message to say what the actual change is (i.e. "update kubuntu slides"). Otherwise looks good
<ahoneybun> greyback: thanks for the pull
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: good :)
<greyback> ahoneybun: I don't have merge rights sadly, but I've pinged the right guy, he should get to it soon
<ahoneybun> mm latte dock will not update
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> ahh we're missing 5.9 stuff
<acheronuk> artful needs Qt 5.9
<acheronuk> as I added that to the ppa deps
<ahoneybun> well did that not work there lol
<acheronuk> if you don't want to upgrade Qt can build it somewhere else?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=latte&field.series_filter=artful
<acheronuk> that should work with Qt 5.7.1 when it's built
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #73: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Fwd from myfenris: The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  ffmpegthumbs : Depends: libavcodec57 (>= 7:3.3.2) but it is not going to be installed or …                          libavcodec-extra57 (>= 7:3.3.2) but 7:3.2.6-1 is to be installed …                 Depends: libavfilter6 (>= 7:3.3.2) but it is not going to be installed or …                          libavfilter-extra6 (>= 7:3.3.2) but 7:3.2.6-1 is to b
<IrcsomeBot> Depends: libavformat57 (>= 7:3.3.2) but 7:3.2.6-1 is to be installed …                 Depends: libavutil55 (>= 7:3.3.2) but 7:3.2.6-1 is to be installed …                 Depends: libswscale4 (>= 7:3.3.2) but 7:3.2.6-1 is to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> anyone can give advise ?
<wxl> @myfenris, did you try to sudo apt -f install?
<acheronuk> don't upgrade ffmpegthumbs
<acheronuk> the staging-kdeapplications ppa builds against artful-proposed, as that is what packages we upload to the archive will build against
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> wxl : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25234281/
<acheronuk> but it means that occasionally something in that ppa may not be upgradable on a system without the proposed repo enabled.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #74: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/74/
<acheronuk> like ffmepthumbs in this case, which build against and depends on those packages in -proposed
<wxl> @myfenris you'll note i did not include "ffmegthumbs" before my question mark :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @wxl, owh okie ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> but i accidently remove the ffmpegthumbs and tried to reinstall it
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<acheronuk> @myfenris ok. 2 secs
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks rik
<acheronuk> sudo apt-get install ffmpegthumbs=4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> does that work?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> yups .. thanks @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xfPxA7E1/system-setting-weird.png
<acheronuk> @myfenris or grab and install the previos 17.04 version https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/13097427/+files/ffmpegthumbs_17.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<ejat> @acheronuk thanks 
<ejat> can u take a look at the attachment
<ejat> its being like that after i downgrade from kci ppa
<ejat> Listing... Done
<ejat> ffmpegthumbs/artful 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa2 amd64 [upgradable from: 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa1]
<ejat> N: There are 2 additional versions. Please use the '-a' switch to see them.
<acheronuk> ~ppa2 built against the new stuff in proposed, so you'll need to wait for that to migrate to -release before you can upgrade
<acheronuk> there is no difference, so no big deal to wait
<acheronuk> ejat: for systemsettings, maybe close it and delete ~/.config/systemsettingsrc ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks .. solved
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> btw, in the latest plasma, default for menubar : MenuBar=Disabled ?
<acheronuk> what menubar?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> any apps
<acheronuk> not noticed to be honest
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> once u trigger about the systemsetting, i just change my quasselrc
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25234353/
<acheronuk> just tried kcalc and it kept it's menubar
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I've been losing menubars in kci unstable
<acheronuk> another side effect of that then maybe
<acheronuk> quassel seems to keep it here on stock artful
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> kontact also missing
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> MenuBar=Disabled <—
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> got this in kontactrc as well
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, means , in stock artful .. all apps will have menubar right ?
<acheronuk> I've not lost any that I'm aware of. but in the rc config files persist on a downgrade, they will stay disabled
<acheronuk> *but if
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=menubar
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hmmm ... thats explained :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/79/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie i think, my kmail problem about copy n paste that i shared with you might related to *rc as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #8: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_phonon build #89: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_phonon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/83/
<valorie> acheronuk: finally got my artful updates done -- do you still need a tester for ktorrents?
<valorie> -s
<valorie> sorry for being a bit slow; seem to be having a touch of jetlag
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_phonon build #90: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_phonon/90/
<acheronuk> valorie: yes, if you can :)
<valorie> what's the PPA?
<acheronuk> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc?field.series_filter=artful
<valorie> will I need to install --reinstall ktorrent
<valorie> oh, that's all that's in there
<valorie> cool
<valorie> it is installing
<clivejo> so whats going on with apps?
<valorie> and ppa removed
<valorie> hmmm, doesn't want to start torrenting -- I think the old one is zombie now
<acheronuk> zombie?
<clivejo> living dead?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #48: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #44: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/44/
<valorie> workin'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #65: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/65/
<valorie> Version 5.0.1 - is that correct, acheronuk?
<acheronuk> yup
<acheronuk> https://download.kde.org/stable/ktorrent/5.0/
<valorie> excellent
<acheronuk> but the 5.0.1 is a bit rubbish with stuff missing compared to the KDE4 version
<acheronuk> hence the git snapshot here
<acheronuk> where hopefully most of the goodies are back
<valorie> seems a bit quicker
<valorie> oooo, and I should now dl all the new xenial .03 ISOs and start seeding them
<valorie> and we need to update our website with the new link
<valorie> @ahoneybun ^^
<valorie> links
<clivejo> got a link?
<clivejo> for the checksums
<valorie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<clivejo> should we divide the checksums out to another page?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> if we provide links to the torrents they will get them automatically
<clivejo> or will I just change the wording to something like "Alternative downloads, torrents, mirrors and checksums"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/49/
<valorie> maybe this is a better link for direct dl: https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads/
<valorie> that's cdimage
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/45/
<clivejo> huh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/66/
<clivejo> Ive changed the wording of the links
<valorie> thank you 
<clivejo> can someone verifty I got the correct checksums
<clivejo> and download links are downloading the correct files
<clivejo> gonna post a news post about it?
<valorie> yes, since I was so late asking for testing!
<valorie> sort of embarrassing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #46: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #50: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/67/
 * acheronuk glares at the new lintain in artful
<valorie> I was a bit worried because ktorrent wasn't uploading
<valorie> then found in the menus where all were paused
<valorie> now it is both up and downloading the .03 ISOs
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> I think it's good to upload based on my testing
<acheronuk> if all seems good, hopefully can persuade people to do a new release soon
<acheronuk> or at a push go with the git snapshot
<clivejo> anyone actually running 16.04.3 ?
<clivejo> I need some screen shots for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<genii> clivejo: I'm currently on 16.04.2 here but could dist-upgrade. 
<genii> What do you need screenshots of?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Basically what ever is missing on the wiki page
<genii> I think Firefox is 54, not 45 as on the page there
<genii> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 48188 kB, installed size 113681 kB
<genii> Yes, 54
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #68: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/68/
<clivejo> what about libre office?
<clivejo> !info libreoffice xenial
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial2 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<clivejo> ok Rik has provided a plasma screenshot, anyone able to do one for apps?
<clivejo> looks so old :/
<genii> clivejo: I have now screenshots of firefox and libreoffice with their About boxes, but on my .2 , if versions are the same could they do?
<genii> ..also, where to send, just up on imgur or so?
<clivejo> maybe just a screenshot of a few apps open
<clivejo> dolphin etc
<genii> OK, just need to close some firefox tabs then, I'm bingewatching Inspector Morse episodes at the moment from questionable sites
<clivejo> Ill just remove the photo placeholder actually
<clivejo> can't be that many people on it to worry too much about it
<genii> clivejo: Here is an imgur of the Firefox, and Libreoffice. I'll add some more to the same gallery there shortly. Work suddenly needs me for a little bit
<genii> http://imgur.com/a/fp4l4
<acheronuk> oops. I just did: http://i.imgur.com/h2LGV6y.png
<clivejo> will you upload that one ?
<acheronuk> or do you want dolphin?
<acheronuk> etc...
<clivejo> don't care to be honest!
<clivejo> whatever you think is best
<clivejo> just not happy with the broken image icon!
<valorie> already better
<clivejo> incorrect information, broken links and broken images annoy me
<clivejo> almost like Simon and CAPITAL letters for surnames
<valorie> me too, clivejo
<valorie> unless it's a genealogy paper - the first mention of a new surname is in caps
<acheronuk> will upload one
<acheronuk> should be there now
<valorie> \o/
 * acheronuk yawns
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> time for bed my thinks
<acheronuk> clivejo: and no, no clue about apps
<clivejo> santa seems to have disappeared?
<acheronuk> that's never happened before
<clivejo> from what I recall they were almost ready to go?
<acheronuk> most are I think.
<valorie> tweeted
<clivejo> did you rebuild them in staging?
<acheronuk> yes, but not against new cmake yet
<clivejo> issue with pim building?
<acheronuk> or qt 5.9
<acheronuk> oh... wait. yest I did rebuild some
<acheronuk> kmail in there was for some odd reason OK.
<acheronuk> while 17.08 branch in KCI was not. weird
<clivejo> 17.04.3 is ok?
<acheronuk> think I fixed any cmake failures, yes
<clivejo> gonna have to do an upload soonish
<acheronuk> analitza actaully seems to need Qt 5.9 on arm to build!
<acheronuk> fails on Qt 5.7
<clivejo> but other arch are ok?
<acheronuk> yup
<clivejo> thats weird !
<acheronuk> egl issue I think. normal arm cra*p
<clivejo> will you be around this weekend, maybe do an upload?
<acheronuk> some new 3d plotting stuff in there which wants the acceleration
<acheronuk> likely
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #922: SUCCESS in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/922/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: went is Qt5.9 due to drop in Artful?
<clivejo> when
<tsimonq2> clivejo: After GCC, before Feature Freeze.
<genii> clivejo: Added a 2-screen screenshot of some things open when they are snapped to corners
<clivejo> genii: thanks, but I think acheronuk got it sorted
<acheronuk> something is seriously screwed with the SCM polling on KCI :/
<acheronuk> it's triggering loads & loads & loads of builds which have not had changes in KDE git or packaging, and last build was green 
<acheronuk> it should be skipping those
<clivejo> wonder how we would even go about figuring out the problem
<acheronuk> I had a poke around earlier and could not see anything obvious 
<acheronuk> it's now spamming the LP infra with 1,000+ builds per night!
<acheronuk> oh well...........
<acheronuk> night
<clivejo> good night
<genii> Sounds painful
<valorie> sweet dreams, acheronuk
<acheronuk> clivejo: maybe https://wiki.jenkins.io/display/JENKINS/Plugins+affected+by+fix+for+SECURITY-170
<valorie> thank you and clivejo for getting the 16.04.3 update all shipshape
<tsimonq2> The kmail CVE is still not fixed in Ubuntu and I don't have the time to spend the couple of hours required to fix and test it.
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #120: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/75/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #224: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #548: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #553: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #84: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #225: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #72: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #342: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #121: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #217: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #68: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #73: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #83: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #218: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #154: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #232: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #129: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #84: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #233: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #303: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #109: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #130: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #304: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #110: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #303: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #155: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #304: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #305: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #98: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #306: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #99: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #111: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #57: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #122: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #61: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #62: ABORTED in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #63: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/63/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #305: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #306: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #31: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1684: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1684/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1684: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1684/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1684: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1684/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1684: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1684/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1685: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1685: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1685: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1685: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #20: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #20: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/56/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #101: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #57: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #102: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #81: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #100: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #307: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #307: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #103: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #19: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #16: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #23: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #20: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #24: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #21: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #18: ABORTED in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #22: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/25/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tsimonq2> yo BluesKaj 
<tsimonq2> How's things?
<BluesKaj> hey tsimonq2 , good here, and you?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1686: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1686: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1686: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1686: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #89: FIXED in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #226: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1687: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1687: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1687: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1687: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #82: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #80: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #83: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/83/
<ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/6rrmbe/helpunable_to_install_kubuntu_16043_lts/
<valorie> thanks ahoneybun, I put an answer. I wonder if any of us tested with bios-only
<valorie> probably not
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #80: ABORTED in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #81: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/81/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #82: ABORTED in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #71: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #66: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #63: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #182: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #143: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1688: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1688: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1688: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1688: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1689: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1689/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1689: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1689/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1689: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1689/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1689: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1689/
<doko> please could somebody update symbol files for libindi?
<tsimonq2> doko: ack, on it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcharselect build #897: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcharselect/897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcmutils build #997: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcmutils/997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcron build #898: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcron/898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #463: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #228: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-grub build #450: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-grub/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalgebra build #966: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalgebra/966/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_filelight build #855: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_filelight/855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarmcal build #697: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarmcal/697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #336: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kontact build #241: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kontact/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail-account-wizard build #234: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail-account-wizard/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #939: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #1010: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/1010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gwenview build #1002: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gwenview/1002/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarm build #240: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarm/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #245: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #239: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivities-stats build #418: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities-stats/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #1037: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/1037/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapidox build #977: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapidox/977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kanagram build #939: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kanagram/939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bovo build #857: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bovo/857/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ffmpegthumbs build #416: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ffmpegthumbs/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #357: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #566: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #1066: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/1066/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #459: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapman build #853: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapman/853/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-gtk build #412: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-gtk/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #730: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #351: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_jovie build #336: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_jovie/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcrash build #986: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcrash/986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-data-exporter build #236: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-data-exporter/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #1024: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/1024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #802: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluedevil build #851: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluedevil/851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #1053: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/1053/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kontact build #242: FIXED in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kontact/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #352: FIXED in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_filelight build #856: FIXED in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_filelight/856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapman build #854: FIXED in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapman/854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #1067: FIXED in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/1067/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-data-exporter build #237: FIXED in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-data-exporter/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcron build #899: FIXED in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcron/899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #923: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/923/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-grub build #451: FIXED in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-grub/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #1054: FIXED in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/1054/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #903: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/903/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bovo build #858: FIXED in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bovo/858/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #358: FIXED in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcrash build #987: FIXED in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcrash/987/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #240: FIXED in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #731: FIXED in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #460: FIXED in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #246: FIXED in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #337: FIXED in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-gtk build #413: FIXED in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-gtk/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #940: FIXED in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcharselect build #898: FIXED in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcharselect/898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivities-stats build #419: FIXED in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities-stats/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #803: FIXED in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #1038: FIXED in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/1038/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kanagram build #940: FIXED in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kanagram/940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gwenview build #1003: FIXED in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gwenview/1003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #464: FIXED in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapidox build #978: FIXED in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapidox/978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarm build #241: FIXED in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarm/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluedevil build #852: FIXED in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluedevil/852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ffmpegthumbs build #417: FIXED in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ffmpegthumbs/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #1011: FIXED in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/1011/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcmutils build #998: FIXED in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcmutils/998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #1025: FIXED in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/1025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail-account-wizard build #235: FIXED in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail-account-wizard/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarmcal build #698: FIXED in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarmcal/698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalgebra build #967: FIXED in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalgebra/967/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_jovie build #337: FIXED in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_jovie/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #567: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #229: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #61: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #223: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #42: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #40: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #42: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #47: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #26: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #38: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #43: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #38: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #41: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #68: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #27: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #40: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #133: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #54: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #49: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #31: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #57: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #44: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #13: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #99: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapidox build #96: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapidox/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #40: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #33: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #42: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #46: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #41: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #53: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #58: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdeedu build #61: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdeedu/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #58: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #42: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #51: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #43: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #55: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #39: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #47: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/75/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #153: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #55: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #175: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #56: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #46: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2386: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2386: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2386: SUCCESS in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2386/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #328: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #114: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #450: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #438: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #435: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/435/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/f4tvSZ10/file_8790.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/205/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2387: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2387: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2387: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2387/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> TAG
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I observed the same volume keys not working  in cosmic as Aaron noted.  I also  noticed a missing sound widget in the main panel.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> After manually adding a sound widget, the widget complained of a missing plasma audio file. Installed plasma-mediacenter and plasma-active-default-settings and missing audo file magically appeared (not sure which of the above packages pulled it in).
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> did plasma-pa become uninstalled?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no, that's the 1st thing I thought was missing, but it was already there.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I did not attempt to re-install it however.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Volume keys now work as expected.  What further troubleshooting would you suggest?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> those two package are obsolete, so very odd
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, not sure. only change I can think of might be the dropping of pulseaudio-gconf support in plasm-pa, but I can't think why that might have done this
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I  purged both of those packages and restarted plasma shell and volumes keys/ widget still work fine.  Not sure what's going on....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe a config file had to re-write itself to sort it, and it's now there and ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wild guess.....
<acheronuk> mamarley: seens anything like this?
<acheronuk> *seen
<mamarley> acheronuk: Nope, I still see the widget and the buttons work as expected.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Agreed.  I will take better notes regarding the exact name of the missing file if I see it again.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @DarinMiller, Same here with the widget too.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> qatracker sent an email this morning saying a new xenial iso was released  (v 20180730.2). Does it need tested?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 16.04.5 comes out this week.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Crowded!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Hah, wrong chan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #667: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1152: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1130: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #182: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/210/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/74/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #242: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #181: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #74: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #211: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #47: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #208: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #63: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2388: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2388: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2388: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2388/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2389: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2389: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2389: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #175 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have someone with Kubuntu 18.04.1 that is not starting X when he boots @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> startx get it started.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sddm issue then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I was never able to replicate such a thing with the revision we shipped with, so damn hard to troubleshoot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1449: FAILURE in 6.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1449/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1450: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #668: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/668/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-01
<gpolitis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gpolitis> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gpolitis> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gpolitis> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ThiefMaster16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ThiefMaster16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ThiefMaster16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Stryyker6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Stryyker6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Stryyker6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Stryyker6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<keithn16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<keithn16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChasedSpade> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ChasedSpade> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChasedSpade> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Erynnn9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Erynnn9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Erynnn9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SlashLife29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SlashLife29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rej27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<milky3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<milky3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<clonak28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<clonak28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Death91625> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, wierd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #175: ABORTED in 13 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #163: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-plymouth/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #195: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #57: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #148: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #142: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #131: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #159: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #61: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #222: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #75: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #170: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #215: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #178: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #176: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #244: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #151: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #193: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, maybe apt decided to upgrade pulseaudio 1st where the gconf module dep was removed, before upgrading plasma-pa where that dep was removed? apt should not be that dumb, but hey....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if that is the case, may have to watch out for that on upgrades and maybe mitigate, but all fresh Cosmic install should be fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #212: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #228: FAILURE in 4.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #237: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #229: FIXED in 9.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #230: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #231: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #196: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2390: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2390: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2390: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2390/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2391: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2391: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2391: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #165: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #53: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #30: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #105: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #184: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #145: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #137: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #17: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #65: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #164: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #131: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #59: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #74: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #62: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #143: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #73: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-plymouth/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #171: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #131: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #201: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #66: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #174: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #179: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #116: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #147: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #73: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #39: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #151: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #46: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #152: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #61: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #211: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #61: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #81: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #245: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #71: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #216: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #72: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #194: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #68: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1451: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #669: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1154: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1132: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #48: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #43: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #74: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #151: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/151/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #126: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #71: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #182: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #183: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #51: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #209: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #57: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/63/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-18-gd011f0c3 * Simon Depiets: src/org.kde.muon.appdata.xml
<pursuivant> Fix a typo in the muon.appdata.xml file
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/d011f0c34658c06185cadc55f476d7d10b6f88e4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #178: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #212: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #223: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #243: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #524: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #182: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #604: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #183: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #444: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #295: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #177: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #58: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #372: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #175: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/67/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #152: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #185: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #62: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #184: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #49: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #55: ABORTED in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #373: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #138: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #107: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #56: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #147: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2392: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2392: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2392: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #130: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/130/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Hi from Deventer - sitting with Boud, testing Krita on my travel laptop - he says the krita version I installed is super-old. Any reason we don't have the most recent release in the Archive?
<ngraham[m]> I think we do in Bionic, right? Don't we have 4.x?
<ngraham[m]> I see 4.0.3
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, 4.1.1 is is Cosmic -proposed. 4.1.0 in Cosmic release
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 4.0.3 is in updates and backports PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> backporting higher versions is something I have not had time pay attention to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #98: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2393: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2393: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2393: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2393/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Thanks for the info!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #309: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #460: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #80: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #257: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #146: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #29: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #55: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #153: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #132: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #52: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #140: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #36: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #56: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #401: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #76: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #54: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #59: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #149: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #164: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #66: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #58: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1452: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #670: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1155: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1133: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #75: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #87: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #213: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/213/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #179: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #219: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #50: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #27: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #58: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #213: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #50: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #238: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #19: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #65: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #183: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #347: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #273: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #397: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #605: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #184: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #281: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #296: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #374: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #365: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #398: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #315: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #122: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #437: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #113: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #363: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #302: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #671: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #530: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #329: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #318: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #403: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #262: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #387: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #491: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #246: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #293: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #293: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #244: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/244/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #60: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #45: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #20: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #214: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #30: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2394: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2394: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2394: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2395: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2395: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2395: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #492: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #21: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/42/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zanshin build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zanshin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #165: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #176 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1453: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1454: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2396: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2396: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2396: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2396/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Hi guys
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> I'm at the PgConf Brazil 2018 (Brazilian PostgreSQL Conference). I'll give a talk in a few hours. Guess what Linux distribution is on my notebook and will be shown to everyone? 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @wind39, nice :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2397: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2397: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2397: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2397/
<ngraham[m]> https://phabricator.kde.org/T9303
<ngraham[m]> low-hanging fruit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah, they need improving
<IrcsomeBot> gsilvapt was removed by: gsilvapt
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2398: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2398: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2398: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2398/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2399: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2399: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2399: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #176: ABORTED in 1 day 12 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #218: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #256: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #185: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #606: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #52: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1156: FIXED in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1134: FIXED in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #113: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #199: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #128: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #159: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #74: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #30: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #20: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #183: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #47: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #139: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #52: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #142: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #51: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #57: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #220: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #61: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #21: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #153: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #76: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #185: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #132: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #20: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #61: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #113: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/113/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3112: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3112: SUCCESS in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3112: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3112/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3113: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3113: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3113: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3113/
<IrcsomeBot> chkamhbrbrianH1Q was added by: chkamhbrbrianH1Q
<IrcsomeBot> Mamarok was added by: Valoriez
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-30
<IrcsomeBot> chkamhbrbrianH1Q was removed by: RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Thank you Valorie :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> There appears to be a regression in several Distros other than Neon, including Kubuntu 19.04, please see https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=161532
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Not a showstopper and probably rarely used, but still looks like an oversight to me. Or is there another reason this function has disappeared?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3114: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3114: SUCCESS in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3114: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3114/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Mamarok, It it not implemented in the version of the KCM for libinput
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Kubuntu uses libinput, and Neon has recently switched to libinput
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> An Neon maching that still sees that old KCM version must have not got switch properly and still be using evdev
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> oh, so it will not be available anymore? Bummer...
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Quite a regression of accessibility
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Mamarok, I don't know if it is to come back or not. All I know is I can only find the code it used in the old KCM code
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> #plasma on IRC is the place to ask I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> funny that Neon is the one behind on this one ;-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> which doesn't help, I can't use IRC at the moment
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Mamarok Seems that is coming back :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> the keys can still be used, just set it to MouseKeys=true in ~/.config/kaccessrc
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Unintended side effect of the libinput kcm changes, but not actually something that requires it. Confusing!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> helps to talkto a very responsive Plasma dev :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It does. Kai is great
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> he restored this in no time if you check what he did in that phabricator item
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> just copy-paste the old settings
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Great that it was that simple. When the commit lands in actual git, will have to quickly test on Neon or our unstable builds
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> I worked with him a lot in local events here in Southern germany and neighboring Austria, he really is a great guy
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Might also be something I can backport for 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa ping
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Plasma 5.16.4 today. I will adjust your discover breaks/replaces to << 5.16.4~ if that makes sense
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/71/
<santa_> @RikMills well it's not completely neccesary but it looks nicer if you bump, so please go ahead
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3115: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3115: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3115: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #266 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #266: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_drkonqi build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_drkonqi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #72: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #59: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktouch build #72: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktouch/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #50: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #45: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #46: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #56: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #75: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #64: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #59: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #71: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #38: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #35: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #60: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-php build #59: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-php/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #50: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdav build #49: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdav/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #60: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpkpass build #58: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpkpass/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #46: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #77: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #72: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konsole build #72: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konsole/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #66: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #42: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #67: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #66: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #50: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #57: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #58: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #57: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #69: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #56: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #55: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #46: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #60: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #71: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #76: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontactinterface build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontactinterface/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #58: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #15: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #59: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #72: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantleetheme build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantleetheme/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #59: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #44: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #54: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #70: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #68: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #66: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #67: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkmahjongg build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkmahjongg/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #67: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-nm build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-nm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdegames build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdegames/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalc build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalc/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-mime build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-mime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kompare build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kompare/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktouch build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktouch/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #69: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #16: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_lokalize build #17: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_lokalize/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #16: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #107: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #59: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_artikulate build #17: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_artikulate/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksmtp build #15: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksmtp/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #17: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kldap build #14: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kldap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdav build #11: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdav/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpkpass build #17: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpkpass/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblocks build #17: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblocks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #15: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #16: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #17: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #19: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #13: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konqueror build #15: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konqueror/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontactinterface build #15: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontactinterface/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #15: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_spectacle build #15: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_spectacle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #15: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantleetheme build #15: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantleetheme/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #56: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #68: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #76: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-search build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-search/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konsole build #17: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konsole/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #16: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #15: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #16: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #11: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #65: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krfb build #15: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krfb/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpimtextedit build #14: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpimtextedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkmahjongg build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkmahjongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #65: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #16: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #20: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klettres build #15: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klettres/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdegames build #47: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdegames/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #16: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khotkeys build #13: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khotkeys/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #17: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #17: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #18: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgapi build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgapi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-python build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-python/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #16: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #12: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okular build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okular/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkmahjongg build #67: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkmahjongg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkmahjongg build #15: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkmahjongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #35: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #64: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkmahjongg build #10: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #25: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #15: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_gwenview build #12: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_gwenview/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #16: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #15: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_analitza build #15: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_analitza/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calligra build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calligra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #108: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #94: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #24: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #72: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/72/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_phonon build #384: FAILURE in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_phonon/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #17: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_phonon build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_phonon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_phonon build #385: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_phonon/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_phonon build #9: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_phonon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_drkonqi build #19: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_drkonqi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #81: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #16: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #77: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3116: SUCCESS in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3116: SUCCESS in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3116: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3116/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #96: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #20: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #67: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #26: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #18: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #21: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #68: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #19: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3117: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3117: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3117: SUCCESS in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3117/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3118: SUCCESS in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3118: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3118/
<sitter> RikMills: btw maybe someone can find someone to poke about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpwquality/+bug/1834480 it's gonna be impacting plasma 5.17 when I land https://phabricator.kde.org/D22122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834480 in langpack-o-matic "translations in not so ideal language-pack" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3118: SUCCESS in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3118/
<RikMills> sitter: right. looks like Łukasz Zemczak (sil2100) & Sebastien Bacher (seb128) may be people to 'poke'. I'll pop that in #ubuntu-devel on a 1st try
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_yakuake build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_yakuake/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/52/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3119: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3119: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3119: SUCCESS in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3119/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-02
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3120: SUCCESS in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3120: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3120: SUCCESS in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3120/
<mparillo> Another point release of Bionic coming? Test cases: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/405/builds
<RikMills> mparillo: 18.04.3 should have been out yesterday, but is delayed. probably until next thursday. not sure at the moment if build images will be for rc testing, as could still be kernel issues to sort
<mparillo> Thanks. I will try to listen for the call for testers.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3121: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3121: SUCCESS in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3121: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3121/
<RikMills> mparillo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004787.html
<mparillo> Thank you. Alas, next week will be more hectic than this week.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> so someone was complaining about the highlight windows of the taskbar and once I realized what they were referring to  . . . I agree and yuck
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/plIjFEaq/file_16924.mkv
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> just upgraded to Eoan .. but why this package (plasma-workspace-wallpapers 5.16.4+p19.10+git20190730.2017-0) no longer required ?
<valorie> maybe new set replaces old set?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> the plasma-workplace include the wallpaper?
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris temporary manual install that package before I do autoremove
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> for cleaning the packages that no longer required
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3122: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3122: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3122/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @myfenris, weird. it is still a recomends of kubuntu-wallpapers, so should not be auto-removed unless you remove that
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, It’s among the no longer package
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9splGRPG/file_16953.mp4
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-04
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ☺️
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #267 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3122: SUCCESS in 23 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3123: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3123: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_k3b build #545: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_k3b/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3123: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_k3b build #546: STILL FAILING in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_k3b/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_k3b build #547: STILL FAILING in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_k3b/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_k3b build #548: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_k3b/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3124: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3124: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3124: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #267: ABORTED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #22: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #20: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #46: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #77: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #72: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #61: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #60: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-providers build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-providers/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #51: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #59: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #48: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #49: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #71: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #39: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #61: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #57: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #57: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #59: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #68: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #69: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdav build #50: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdav/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #55: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #48: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #26: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #47: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #74: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #72: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #72: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #60: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-common-internals build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-common-internals/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/58/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #78: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #56: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konsole build #73: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konsole/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #73: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-php build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-php/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #73: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #45: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktouch build #73: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktouch/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #73: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontactinterface build #63: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontactinterface/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpkpass build #59: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpkpass/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantleetheme build #59: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantleetheme/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-send-file build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-send-file/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalgebra build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalgebra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kanagram build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kanagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #19: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #19: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khangman build #18: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khangman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwordquiz build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwordquiz/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_parley build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_parley/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #16: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #42: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #68: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #13: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin build #75: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdav build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdav/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #51: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #20: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #15: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #13: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #17: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #18: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #94: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #17: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #20: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgpg build #17: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgpg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #16: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #17: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui build #18: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #17: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #17: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #14: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kldap build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kldap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-search build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-search/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-common-internals build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-common-internals/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #70: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krfb build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krfb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktouch build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktouch/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konsole build #18: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konsole/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klettres build #16: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klettres/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_analitza build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_analitza/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontactinterface build #16: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontactinterface/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_lokalize build #18: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_lokalize/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konqueror build #16: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konqueror/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksmtp build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksmtp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin-plugins build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin-plugins/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #21: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpkpass build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpkpass/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantleetheme build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantleetheme/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblocks build #18: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblocks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #57: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #65: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalc build #18: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalc/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #66: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpimtextedit build #15: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpimtextedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #69: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_artikulate build #18: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_artikulate/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-python build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-python/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #61: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #18: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_spectacle build #16: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_spectacle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okular build #17: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okular/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #23: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #16: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kompare build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kompare/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #16: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_gwenview build #13: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_gwenview/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-mime build #15: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-mime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgapi build #17: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgapi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #18: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calligra build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calligra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3125: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3125: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3125: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #70: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #18: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #73: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #18: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/15/
<santa_> RikMills: do you mind if I take care of frameworks 5.61? this way I can test latest KA master changes
<santa_> and fix KA regressions if any
<RikMills> santa_: ok with me :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/19/
<santa_> RikMills: ack, thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #62: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #18: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calligra build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-php build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-php/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-python build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-python/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin-plugins build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin-plugins/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-providers build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-providers/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #50: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #22: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #58: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #60: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #67: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwordquiz build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwordquiz/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #52: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #48: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #64: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontactinterface build #17: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontactinterface/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #40: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #16: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khangman build #19: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khangman/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #62: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #33: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #46: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalgebra build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalgebra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kanagram build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kanagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #52: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #73: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #67: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #268 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #48: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui build #19: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #52: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #58: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #51: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #48: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #18: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #18: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #32: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #18: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #20: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #16: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #17: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgpg build #18: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgpg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #47: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-send-file build #18: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-send-file/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_parley build #16: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_parley/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #75: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui build #19: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #20: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #18: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #18: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #73: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #17: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #27: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #71: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #59: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #268: ABORTED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluez-qt build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluez-qt/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syndication build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syndication/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #57: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #52: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #72: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjsembed build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjsembed/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kross build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kross/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khtml build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khtml/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knewstuff build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knewstuff/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #56: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-search build #18: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-search/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #61: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #44: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #62: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #58: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-common-internals build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-common-internals/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-common-internals build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-common-internals/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #69: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #62: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #68: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #23: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #60: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kldap build #16: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kldap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #60: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #48: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesu build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesu/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpeople build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpeople/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktexteditor build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktexteditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcmutils build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcmutils/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpty build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpackage build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpackage/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #24: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #55: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #57: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpimtextedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpimtextedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #72: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksmtp build #17: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksmtp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #17: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjobwidgets build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjobwidgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifications build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifications/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kunitconversion build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kunitconversion/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcrash build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcrash/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcompletion build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcompletion/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #47: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #55: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #47: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #70: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #21: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #19: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #20: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #21: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #269 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #269: ABORTED in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #18: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #23: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #55: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #15: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #56: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/71/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-27
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> The problem I had this weekend where http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/414/builds/217796/downloads pointed to a mis-matching MD5 has been largely fixed. Now when I click on the MD5 link,  I get sent to the SHA256 file, and it matches my ISO's checksum
<mparillo> To be more precise the table row label says MD5, but the bare URL is a SHA256 target. Anyway, passed the live test in a VM, installing encrypted now.
<ryzen> forgot to rejoin here
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-28
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-29
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Looks as if the ISOs were respun for: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/414/builds/218100/testcases 
<RikMills> mparillo: I think they were always going to be respun. it is just release team wanted some early candidate testing so that bugs did not get found at the last minute
<RikMills> plasma 5.19.4 is now in groovy
<valorie> mparillo: as of an hour ago they are doing yet another respin because of a Grub2 vuln
<mparillo> Great
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-30
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
<ryzen> kubuntu is running so smooth on this new laptop
<ryzen> im loving this new laptop
<mamarley> ryzen: I guess we don't need to ask what kind of CPU it has. :)
<ryzen> lmao
<ryzen> Host: phoenix-OS: Linux 5.4.0-42-generic/x86_64-Distro: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS-CPU: 4 x AMD Ryzen 3 3250U with Radeon Graphics (1204.924 MHz)-Processes: 221-Uptime: 2d 9h 4m-Users: 4-Load Average: 0.20-Memory Usage: 2953.48MB/5957.96MB (-1.73%)-Disk Usage: 14.22GB/240.11GB (5.92%)
<ryzen> its only the ryzen 3 but very nice
<ryzen> no installation issues with kubuntu even
<ryzen> i did have a bug tho where my touchpad wasnt clicking on touch, i had to disable and renable the option
<ryzen> it cut out by itself
<ryzen> but if i fixed the touchpad in system settings without editing anything else in there it saved the change
<ryzen> but when i got to start editing other system prefs right after i changed the touchpad options it resorted back but still had my options checked
<ryzen> so i had to open system prefers, disable then re-enable and close system preferences
<ryzen> then load system pref back up and edit the rest of my stuff
<ryzen> does kubuntu support fingerprint readers?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Howdy. Plasma 5.19.4 looking good on GG.
<mamarley> Hmm, the entire build farm seems to be jammed up with snap packages taking hours to build.  I wonder what is up with that…
<RikMills> santa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-kde-tools/+bug/1889551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889551 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest runs hanging during lintian" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-31
<valorie> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604 <-- 20.04.1 testing needed
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-01
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like not all test cases were completed for 20.04.1; however, I do not see any show stopper bugs.  I could complete some of the non-tested scenario's or help with something else if needed.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-02
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
